# Effect Audio cables thread



## project86

I've discussed Effect Audio in the past - I'm a satisfied user of several models of theirs, from relatively entry-level to higher up the food chain. Their products have always appealed to me as a rather good value proposition. I consider them among my favorite cable makers along with Toxic Cables, Charleston Cable Co, Cabledyne, and CablePro, for my various cable needs. Wow, I just wrote the word "cable" way too many times. 
  
 I know we have an existing thread but as the OP has long since been banned, I figured I might start a new one. It's particularly timely as Effect has a contest going which ends later this month. HERE is a link where they give more details. Now, I don't normally care much for contests, but in this case I like it because A) they are furthering the discussion rather than simply soliciting "likes", and B) the "prize" involved is a $999 cable - not bad, right? Typically this sort of thing would involve a $100 or $200 prize, rather than the top model. So I figure it is worth posting. Entries are due by the end of November and I'd love to see a forum member take home the prize. If you do, I expect pics!
  
 Speaking of which, here are some various shots of my Effect arsenal. I've picked up quite a few of them over the years for my Audeze LCD-2 and LCD-3, IEMs, and Mr Speakers headphones. Currently have some more on the way too. So, yeah, you could say I'm a fan.
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  
  
  
 I'll add some pics of my incoming models once they arrive. I've got a Thor Copper 16W on the way for my HD800 and an Eros Reference for my HE-1000, plus an Eros 8W which I'll primarily use with a Noble K10. 
  
 Anyone else have Effect cables? Please discuss or post pics.


----------



## FidelityCastro

Also a fan. I have a couple of theirs including (I think) an Eros hybrid 8-braid.
It's my favourite cable and works well with a range of IEMs. 

I'll be listening to a couple more soon to try and find the best pairing with an IEM that just joined the collection (Rhapsodio Solar).


----------



## project86

fidelitycastro said:


> Also a fan. I have a couple of theirs including (I think) an Eros hybrid 8-braid.
> It's my favourite cable and works well with a range of IEMs.
> 
> I'll be listening to a couple more soon to try and find the best pairing with an IEM that just joined the collection (Rhapsodio Solar).


 
  
  
 Nice!
  
 How about some pics?


----------



## flinkenick

Not a very popular thread huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Was wondering if anyone tried Mars yet.


----------



## FidelityCastro

flinkenick said:


> Not a very popular thread huh
> 
> Was wondering if anyone tried Mars yet.




Hi mate
They have a new one coming out called Leonidas. I've tried the demo and it sounds good. Calvin at Music Sanctuary in Sing let me try the demo. He thinks it's amazing.


----------



## flinkenick

Yeah I was just scrolling through their facebook, looks nice man. Any price indication?


----------



## 284033

Estimated selling price will be between 700 USD to 1000 USD for the Leonidas.


----------



## flinkenick

Oh so priced below Mars?


----------



## project86

Just picked up some cables from Effect, making them my second most common brand in the system (behind Cabledyne who makes interconnects and AC stuff but doesn't make headphone cables). Got a Thor Copper 16W for my HD800 which helps warm them up a bit and takes an edge off that sometimes aggressive peak area. Also got an Eros Reference for my HE1000 - wow, what a beast! I'll have more to say about it soon enough.


----------



## 284033

flinkenick said:


> Oh so priced below Mars?


 


 The Mars is 999 USD. More details should be available when the Leonidas is launched.


----------



## ambrose1985

anyone knows whats the pairing of [EROS REFERENCE] OCC SILVER & OCC COPPER HYBRID HEADPHONE UPGRADE CABLE BY EFFECT AUDIO with HEK like ?


----------



## FidelityCastro

flinkenick said:


> Yeah I was just scrolling through their facebook, looks nice man. Any price indication?




Knowing your sound sig taste, I'm going to suggest strongly that you try the Leonidas. Definitely your kind of cable.


----------



## yellowblue

Project86, after searching in the DHC and Norne thread I discovered your comments on the Effect Audio cables. I will get the Chord Dave soon and I am searching for the right headphone cables for my HD800 (Anax mod).
 Do you think that the Thor Copper 16W would fit or do I loose too much in resolution? Will those be better than the Norne Audio Draug2? Or what about the Eros Reference for the HD800? 
 I discovered even the Artemis and the Hades on amazon.com. Do you know about these? Many questions, I know. But people are so focused on DHC and Norne that it is time for more unknown alternatives - plus slipping waiting for cables for 4 months or longer...


----------



## project86

I replied to yellowblue via PM but I'll summarize it for others who might interested.
  
 I do enjoy Norne but am very limited in what I've used from them. Indeed, the last one I tried as a "Norse" Audio product, so it's been some time since they changed names.
  
 I like the Thor Copper 16W for HD800 as it has just enough warmth and smoothness without losing any resolution/detail. Not sure how they pull it off but they do. Highs seem ever so slightly smoother but at the same time detail retrieval is not reduced by any noticeable margin. Pretty much exactly what I wanted. And the warmth aspect is subtle enough not to unbalance the result. I had used some excellent cables prior from Toxic Cables and C3 Audio and they did the job but lost a bit of information in the process. So I'm quite happy with the Thor Copper 16W. Not to mention it looks stunning!
  
 The Eros Reference is what was suggested to me by Effect for maintaining the same sound signature that I love so much, just enhancing it a bit. I wouldn't want any more warmth or any altered highs, so Thor Copper 16W wouldn't be as good for my preferences on the HE1000. And likewise, an Eros Reference might fit for HD800S, but the original HD800 seems a better match for Thor Copper 16W,
  
 Hope that makes sense!


----------



## yellowblue

Thank you for your answer, project86! I contacted Effect Audio and they recommended the Eros for my HD800 which they think is even better.
 Hades by the way is the same as Thor - just sold in Japan.


----------



## project86

yellowblue said:


> Thank you for your answer, project86! I contacted Effect Audio and they recommended the Eros for my HD800 which they think is even better.
> Hades by the way is the same as Thor - just sold in Japan.


 
  
  
 I see, thanks. It's hard to predict what each cable will do with each headphone. Depends on the stock cable I suppose. 
  
 Different names for the same cable in different regions? Effect should maybe stop that practice.... hard enough to keep track already without that curve ball in the mix.


----------



## Overkill Red

ultrainferno said:


> I just published an article on the Effect Audio Mars and Leonidas, two of their premium cables
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/review-effect-audio-mars-leonidas/
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just sold my Mars to get a Leonidas, what you've said about the Leonidas having more body is definitely true!


----------



## Ultrainferno

overkill red said:


> Just sold my Mars to get a Leonidas, what you've said about the Leonidas having more body is definitely true!


 
  
 Yes, Leonidas for sure is a better allrounder. lovely cable


----------



## flinkenick

ultrainferno said:


> Yes, Leonidas for sure is a better allrounder. lovely cable


 
 From what I understand from your review Mars has a higher resolution right, would you say Leonidas is warmer or do they have a similar overall tone concerning warmth/brightness?
  
 ps. Right before the conclusion you leave us with a bit of a cliffhanger, it ends with 'Leonidas is more forgiving and it isn't..'


----------



## Ultrainferno

flinkenick said:


> From what I understand from your review Mars has a higher resolution right, would you say Leonidas is warmer or do they have a similar overall tone concerning warmth/brightness?
> 
> ps. Right before the conclusion you leave us with a bit of a cliffhanger, it ends with 'Leonidas is more forgiving and it isn't..'


 
  
 Sorry about that, no idea how I missed that. Thank you for telling me.
 Leonidas isn't warm and Mars isn't either, they're both neutral in that regard. Mars just has lighter body and gives the impression of being a bit brighter because of the focus on higher mids, vocals and treble


----------



## flinkenick

ultrainferno said:


> Sorry about that, no idea how I missed that. Thank you for telling me.
> Leonidas isn't warm and Mars isn't either, they're both neutral in that regard. Mars just has lighter body and gives the impression of being a bit brighter because of the focus on higher mids, vocals and treble


 
 Got it, thanks. I'd be interested in either in the future, I have the feeling Leonidas is more popular at the moment from what I'm hearing.


----------



## MikePortnoy

I did a critical listen to Leonidas. Would like to share my findings.
  
 First of all, Leonidas is very easy to use outdoors. It is flexible enough and the conductors can be considered in lightweight class. Cosmetically, Leonidas is quite good.
  
 In general, Leonidas improves almost every range of the spectrum, except the stage width . It does't change overall quantities of the frequencies much. In this regard, it is quite controlled and doesn't really put any frequency forward. The lows have better texture and resolution with a very little addition of warmth to the spectrum in accordance with the midrange fullness, but it cannot be completely considered as a warm cable. 
  
 It has slightly fuller mids and better body in lower regions of the midrange's notes. In addition, Leonidas' overall tone is natural and note releasing is less stressed. 
  
 More to come..


----------



## FidelityCastro

flinkenick said:


> ultrainferno said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Leonidas for sure is a better allrounder. lovely cable
> ...




Haha flinkenick if Leonidas is the one I think it is, you will love it! It's very VERY middly (or should I say very warm mids?). I tried it when I got my Cosmic Ears from Music Sanctuary and thought of you when I tried it! Needless to say, I stuck with my usual Eros silver + copper with balanced connector and no plans to change lol.


----------



## flinkenick

fidelitycastro said:


> Haha flinkenick if Leonidas is the one I think it is, you will love it! It's very VERY middly (or should I say very warm mids?). I tried it when I got my Cosmic Ears from Music Sanctuary and thought of you when I tried it! Needless to say, I stuck with my usual Eros silver + copper with balanced connector and no plans to change lol.


 
 Sounds very interesting bud. Glad to see your Eros is sticking with you through thick and thin!


----------



## Xamdou

Anyone has an Ares 2+ can give a mini review on how it sounds? Wanted to upgrade my Thor copper to Ares 2+ but don't really know how's the sound signature.


----------



## tkteo

xamdou said:


> Anyone has an Ares 2+ can give a mini review on how it sounds? Wanted to upgrade my Thor copper to Ares 2+ but don't really know how's the sound signature.


 
  
 I felt that it made the bass response even stronger on my 64 Audio A8. There is a thickening of the sound, which I think would better suit iems with sound signature that is too thin in the midrange and treble. But it will not make the midrange more forward. And with what cable believers say about copper being "warm", I would say Ares 2+ is indeed not a harsh sounding cable upgrade.


----------



## Xamdou

tkteo said:


> I felt that it made the bass response even stronger on my 64 Audio A8. There is a thickening of the sound, which I think would better suit iems with sound signature that is too thin in the midrange and treble. But it will not make the midrange more forward. And with what cable believers say about copper being "warm", I would say Ares 2+ is indeed not a harsh sounding cable upgrade.


 
 Thanks! I am using a Jomo5 now which sounds great after upgrading to Thor copper from their stock cable. Really hope that the Ares 2+ will be a step up from it


----------



## tkteo

xamdou said:


> Thanks! I am using a Jomo5 now which sounds great after upgrading to Thor copper from their stock cable. Really hope that the Ares 2+ will be a step up from it


 
  
 Recommend you audition it for yourself to see how you feel about the sound and the ergonomics and the thicker gauge of the cable. Ares 2+ is noticably thicker gauge than the SPC Thor Copper. I have myself wondered whether the thicker gauge contributes to the thicker sound signature.
  
 I ordered mine via Music Sanctuary where you could audition it in person. I not auditioned Effect products at their own store/lounge or at other dealers so I cannot speak about experiences elsewhere.


----------



## Xamdou

tkteo said:


> Recommend you audition it for yourself to see how you feel about the sound and the ergonomics and the thicker gauge of the cable. Ares 2+ is noticably thicker gauge than the SPC Thor Copper. I have myself wondered whether the thicker gauge contributes to the thicker sound signature.
> 
> I ordered mine via Music Sanctuary where you could audition it in person. I not auditioned Effect products at their own store/lounge or at other dealers so I cannot speak about experiences elsewhere.


 
 Alrighty, thanks! I bought my Thor from Music Sanctuary as well (in person) since I had planned on buying it straight away if they had stock. I would probably order it from site without audition for it though since I need an extra cable anyways


----------



## essentiale

was testing the Zeus R today.. tried the aegis, ares 2, Thor silver, plus sound Exo silver Gold and gold plated silver, and then... The Leonidas... Eventually bought the Leonidas. It was just that extra oomph it gave me over the silver gold cable from plussound that won me over.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

*A short impression of the Thor Copper*
  

  
 (Player: Cowon Plenue D ; Earphone: JH5)
  
  
 Before I start, I must say that this was not the beginning of my experience with the brand cables. I own the Ares cable also (first model) and make some comparisons between him and Thor Copper.
  
 When I received the cable already realized that there was an evolution in the finish of the materials. The P2 connector and the cable splitter me seemed more resistant and beautiful at the same time (I enjoyed the details in carbon fiber). The cable itself seemed more malleable and flexible cable that Ares! (Which was already good, improved even more! )
  
 Compared with Ares cable, which already is an excellent cable and was a great improvement over the cable JH Audio stock, I found the sound became more detailed, the bass and treble gained more definition and extension.

 The mids however performed more timid compared to the Ares cable. The mids in Ares cable are warmer and softer compared to the cable Copper Thor. However the Thor mids they are still good, have good performance.

 My conclusion is that Thor Copper cable would be more analytical, detailing, while Ares cable would be more musical, fun, hot, euphonic.
  
  
 PS: I also did a review of Ares cable if you want to read http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-occ-pure-copper-ares/reviews/12420


----------



## MikePortnoy

Here is my Leonidas review. Definitely a good cable. 

http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-leonidas/reviews/16311


----------



## Xamdou

mikeportnoy said:


> Here is my Leonidas review. Definitely a good cable.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-leonidas/reviews/16311


 
 Darn, that leather case that comes with it looks so good


----------



## Vitor Valeri

mikeportnoy said:


> Here is my Leonidas review. Definitely a good cable.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-leonidas/reviews/16311


 
  
 "Y splitter might be a little less heavy"

 I agree. I noticed the same thing in Thor Copper...


----------



## Overkill Red

vitor valeri said:


> "Y splitter might be a little less heavy"


 
  
 Eh, I actually enjoy that it weights a little bit versus being extremely light.
 I like to have a slight downwards pull when wearing my IEMs so the cable doesn't fly around, though I can see how the weight would be annoying with a sling bag.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

overkill red said:


> Eh, I actually enjoy that it weights a little bit versus being extremely light.
> I like to have a slight downwards pull when wearing my IEMs so the cable doesn't fly around, though I can see how the weight would be annoying with a sling bag.


 
  
  In my case, the weight is harmful, because after some time has passed, it starts to hurt my ear because my IEM is custom (JH5).


----------



## Overkill Red

vitor valeri said:


> In my case, the weight is harmful, because after some time has passed, it starts to hurt my ear because my IEM is custom (JH5).




Hmm, I am also using customs with them, I guess it is just personal preference / anatomy..


----------



## Vitor Valeri

xamdou said:


> Anyone has an Ares 2+ can give a mini review on how it sounds? Wanted to upgrade my Thor copper to Ares 2+ but don't really know how's the sound signature.


 
  
  I have the first generation Ares and Thor Copper. I made a comparison between them in this topic.
  
 I'm also curious about the Ares II+. If someone can write about ...


----------



## Xamdou

vitor valeri said:


> I have the first generation Ares and Thor Copper. I made a comparison between them in this topic.
> 
> I'm also curious about the Ares II+. If someone can write about ...


 
 I have totally forgotten that I have emailed Effect Audio asking for a comparison between Eros and Ares2+.
 And from what they replied was
 Eros - Balanced with more details
 Ares 2+ - Thicker in mids, sweeter vocals and tighter bass


----------



## Vitor Valeri

xamdou said:


> I have totally forgotten that I have emailed Effect Audio asking for a comparison between Eros and Ares2+.
> And from what they replied was
> Eros - Balanced with more details
> Ares 2+ - Thicker in mids, sweeter vocals and tighter bass


 
  
 Thanks for the info!


----------



## audio123

effect audio ares2+ is plain awesome!


----------



## sonickarma

New Top End cable - 'Heracles' - soon to be released:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/813948/effect-audio-limited-new-high-end-cable-heracles-impressions-reviews
  

  
  
 I'm excited about it!


----------



## sonickarma

audio123 said:


> effect audio ares2+ is plain awesome!


 
  
 My review is up for the Ares II + Plus
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/815699/effect-audio-ares-ii-plus-edition-iem-cable-reviews-impressions
  
 I enjoyed writing the review was a pleasure


----------



## Xamdou

sonickarma said:


> My review is up for the Ares II + Plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Holy cow, copper AK + Ares II+


----------



## audio123

sonickarma said:


> My review is up for the Ares II + Plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 effect audio cables pair best with jomo audio iems


----------



## audio123

sonickarma said:


> New Top End cable - 'Heracles' - soon to be released:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/813948/effect-audio-limited-new-high-end-cable-heracles-impressions-reviews
> 
> ...


 

 hope its better than leonidas!


----------



## Rei87

audio123 said:


> hope its better than leonidas!


 



 Personally, I think that when cables move into the 1k+ price bracket, it should be at the very least, a 'master of one' in something that makes it shine compared to all other cables. Hence, having had the opportunity to hear it, I'm not really impressed by the Heracles to say the least. It sounds more like a cable that is a jack of all trades but a master of none. It has a good sounstage, resolution (focus of notes), musicality, but it struggles to leave an impression that lasts beyond thinking 'this sounds good'. 

 Personally, the Leonidas is a much better bet. The Leonidas is so amazingly engaging and musical, that it immediately made me tear open my wallet. Yes, the leonidas loses to the Heracles in resolution and soundstage, but its musicality (without sacrificing too much resolution) is so outstanding that it sets itself apart from all other cables I've heard till date (DHC, Toxic, Plussound, Audio Minor). The Heracles just doesnt have that  'ZOMFG 'Wow' factor.


----------



## Ultrainferno

audio123 said:


> effect audio cables pair best with jomo audio iems


----------



## project86

Agreed!


----------



## ezekiel77

Has anyone tried the Thor Silver? Thinking of getting one to brighten up my warmish A12 AND W500. And I'm comfortable with the price.


----------



## audio123

ezekiel77 said:


> Has anyone tried the Thor Silver? Thinking of getting one to brighten up my warmish A12 AND W500. And I'm comfortable with the price.


u shud get eros 2+ instead bro


----------



## sonickarma

audio123 said:


> u shud get eros 2+ instead bro


 
 Yes I second that vote


----------



## FidelityCastro

sonickarma said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > u shud get eros 2+ instead bro
> ...




Just tried that cable today. Sounds awesome. I usually go for Eros silver / copper hybrid (4 or 8 braid) but the 2+ has a lovely clarity but with a bit more (very smooth) bass. I only tried the single-ended version, which sounded awesome through an ALO CDM's SE output; but have ordered the balanced version 'cos the ALO has both, and the SE output on my Onkyo DP-X1 is nowhere near as good as the balanced out. Should arrive in a couple of weeks.

PS the IEMs I paired it with were the Earsonics Velvet and then the Cosmic Ears CE6.

EDIT: sorry I think the one I tried is the ARES II PLUS (it's copper-based and copper-coloured: I wanted to warm up my sound a bit).
I don't think they make an EROS II PLUS?


----------



## audio123

fidelitycastro said:


> Just tried that cable today. Sounds awesome. I usually go for Eros silver / copper hybrid (4 or 8 braid) but the 2+ has a lovely clarity but with a bit more (very smooth) bass. I only tried the single-ended version, which sounded awesome through an ALO CDM's SE output; but have ordered the balanced version 'cos the ALO has both, and the SE output on my Onkyo DP-X1 is nowhere near as good as the balanced out. Should arrive in a couple of weeks.
> 
> PS the IEMs I paired it with were the Earsonics Velvet and then the Cosmic Ears CE6.
> 
> ...


they do


----------



## sonickarma

fidelitycastro said:


> Just tried that cable today. Sounds awesome. I usually go for Eros silver / copper hybrid (4 or 8 braid) but the 2+ has a lovely clarity but with a bit more (very smooth) bass. I only tried the single-ended version, which sounded awesome through an ALO CDM's SE output; but have ordered the balanced version 'cos the ALO has both, and the SE output on my Onkyo DP-X1 is nowhere near as good as the balanced out. Should arrive in a couple of weeks.
> 
> PS the IEMs I paired it with were the Earsonics Velvet and then the Cosmic Ears CE6.
> 
> ...


 
 I was referring to the Ares ii + also


----------



## Vitor Valeri

I have Ares and Thor Copper and I really want experience the Ares II + ... T-T


----------



## orskar

sonickarma said:


> My review is up for the Ares II + Plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I ordered the Ares II (standard) off the back of various reviews suggesting it'll be more up my alley vs the Thor copper at the same price. The "plus" models weren't on their site when I ordered however, so I'm guessing they either sold out or discontinued. Was curious about what I was missing out on there but I figure the standard model can't be too much of a downgrade, right?


----------



## Xamdou

orskar said:


> I ordered the Ares II (standard) off the back of various reviews suggesting it'll be more up my alley vs the Thor copper at the same price. The "plus" models weren't on their site when I ordered however, so I'm guessing they either sold out or discontinued. Was curious about what I was missing out on there but I figure the standard model can't be too much of a downgrade, right?


 
 The Ares II+ is still available on Music Sanctuary's site : http://music-sanctuary.com/collections/custom-cables-iem/products/effect-audio-ares-ii-plus-iem-upgrade-cable


----------



## Vitor Valeri

orskar said:


> I ordered the Ares II (standard) off the back of various reviews suggesting it'll be more up my alley vs the Thor copper at the same price. The "plus" models weren't on their site when I ordered however, so I'm guessing they either sold out or discontinued. Was curious about what I was missing out on there but I figure the standard model can't be too much of a downgrade, right?


 
  
  Yes, the models sold out temporarily. For a short time ago I got to see the plus models on the site.


 I have Thor Cooper and Ares and recently made the order of the Ares II (standard version).


----------



## orskar

vitor valeri said:


> Yes, the models sold out temporarily. For a short time ago I got to see the plus models on the site.
> 
> 
> I have Thor Cooper and Ares and recently made the order of the Ares II (standard version).


 

  
 From checking out the other site, Ares II + was a bit out of the price range I was looking at right now anyway, just wanted something straightforward to replace my old worn out Apollo cable from Effect.
  
 Out of curiosity, do you have a preference/regular cable you use out of those Thor and Ares?


----------



## Vitor Valeri

orskar said:


> From checking out the other site, Ares II + was a bit out of the price range I was looking at right now anyway, just wanted something straightforward to replace my old worn out Apollo cable from Effect.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you have a preference/regular cable you use out of those Thor and Ares?


 
  
 Yes, I have preference for Westone cable.


----------



## EffectAudio

Heyy Guys!! Psyched to see the excitement & loves for our II+ [Plus] series. At the moment, our web store has temporarily removed the II+ [Plus] series because it's out of stock due to the massive support from the community 

 We'll be expecting to re-open up the II+ [Plus] series soon. Please keep posted! 

 -E


----------



## ironpeg

rei87 said:


> Personally, I think that when cables move into the 1k+ price bracket, it should be at the very least, a 'master of one' in something that makes it shine compared to all other cables. Hence, having had the opportunity to hear it, I'm not really impressed by the Heracles to say the least. It sounds more like a cable that is a jack of all trades but a master of none. It has a good sounstage, resolution (focus of notes), musicality, but it struggles to leave an impression that lasts beyond thinking 'this sounds good'.
> 
> Personally, the Leonidas is a much better bet. The Leonidas is so amazingly engaging and musical, that it immediately made me tear open my wallet. Yes, the leonidas loses to the Heracles in resolution and soundstage, but its musicality (without sacrificing too much resolution) is so outstanding that it sets itself apart from all other cables I've heard till date (DHC, Toxic, Plussound, Audio Minor). The Heracles just doesnt have that  'ZOMFG 'Wow' factor.


 
  
 I would say otherwise. I think Heracles is better than Leonidas imo. I tried them with my JH Roxanne and AK240. I think Heracles outperform Leonidas in every aspect. It takes my Roxanne to its highest potential.


----------



## sonickarma

effectaudio said:


> Heyy Guys!! Psyched to see the excitement & loves for our II+ [Plus] series. At the moment, our web store has temporarily removed the II+ [Plus] series because it's out of stock due to the massive support from the community
> 
> We'll be expecting to re-open up the II+ [Plus] series soon. Please keep posted!
> 
> -E


 
 Looking forward to more stock being replenished - easy the best value cables out there IMO


----------



## orskar

My Ares II came very quickly 
  
 They look amazing:


----------



## Xamdou

All the plus series seems to be back in stock!


----------



## cuiter23

effectaudio said:


> Heyy Guys!! Psyched to see the excitement & loves for our II+ [Plus] series. At the moment, our web store has temporarily removed the II+ [Plus] series because it's out of stock due to the massive support from the community
> 
> We'll be expecting to re-open up the II+ [Plus] series soon. Please keep posted!
> 
> -E


 
  
 Hey EffectAudio,
  
 How long are the cables? It didn't give me a place to customize the length on the website. Thanks!
  
 Kevin


----------



## EffectAudio

xamdou said:


> All the plus series seems to be back in stock!


 
 You're quick to notice ! Yes, The II+ [Plus Series] has only just been uploaded back onto the web couple of hours ago. 

 The all new Thor Silver II+ & Eros II+ is finally available! Do check it out . Feel free to pm us or drop us a mail if you have any queries.

 http://www.effectaudio.com/upgrade-cables/iem-cables/iem-premium-series/plus-edition.html


----------



## EffectAudio

cuiter23 said:


> Hey EffectAudio,
> 
> How long are the cables? It didn't give me a place to customize the length on the website. Thanks!
> 
> Kevin


 
 Hello Kevin,

 Our IEM cables comes with a standard length of 1.2 metres. If you would need customised length, please do send us an email at eric@effectaudio.com or send us a pm! 

 -E


----------



## Xamdou

effectaudio said:


> You're quick to notice ! Yes, The II+ [Plus Series] has only just been uploaded back onto the web couple of hours ago.
> 
> The all new Thor Silver II+ & Eros II+ is finally available! Do check it out . Feel free to pm us or drop us a mail if you have any queries.
> 
> http://www.effectaudio.com/upgrade-cables/iem-cables/iem-premium-series/plus-edition.html


 
 My company blocked your site for some reason, too much cable-p0rn I guess


----------



## ironpeg

Heracles is my top favorite cable now. It's so good with my roxanne that I have to get another one for my 2pins ciem.


----------



## darkwasim786

What is the current wait time for the ares 2? im UK based.
  
 Was looking at toxic cables but their wait time is 8-12 weeks, which is too much.
  
 Also, anyone with the ares 2, would you recommend them and are they worth the price?


----------



## Xamdou

darkwasim786 said:


> What is the current wait time for the ares 2? im UK based.
> 
> Was looking at toxic cables but their wait time is 8-12 weeks, which is too much.
> 
> Also, anyone with the ares 2, would you recommend them and are they worth the price?


 
 I remember their wait time for all cables are only 3~5 days.


----------



## darkwasim786

xamdou said:


> I remember their wait time for all cables are only 3~5 days.


 
 oh sweet. Thanks.


----------



## ezekiel77

audio123 said:


> u shud get eros 2+ instead bro


 
  
 Effect Audio got back to me about Eros I and II. Former is more balanced while latter is warmer with a more forward presentation. Will give Eros I a try soon. 2+ is out of my budget bcos the Ringgit is weak again, damn.


----------



## orskar

darkwasim786 said:


> What is the current wait time for the ares 2? im UK based.
> 
> Was looking at toxic cables but their wait time is 8-12 weeks, which is too much.
> 
> Also, anyone with the ares 2, would you recommend them and are they worth the price?


 

 They've always been very fast for me.
  
 About two weeks ago I ordered Ares II on a Thursday evening and according to the tracking it was sent out on Friday, arrived in UK on Monday and then I had to wait until Wednesday for Royal Mail to deliver it.
  
 They pretty good for the price imo, but depending what you are pairing them with you might be perfectly content with a sub-£100 set from another vendor. I'm planning on getting an iem upgrade (Noble django) soon so I was paying a bit more even though they are probably overkill for my current iems (heir 4.ai). I can't speak for the sound as that's down to personal preference and I don't have any properly working cables to compare it to but they are a satisfactory replacement to my old Effect apollo cable that broke. Only negative so far for me is that there might be long term durability issues with the cable going into the connector with no rubber flex cover/shrink wrap protecting the cable end against wear.


----------



## darkwasim786

orskar said:


> They've always been very fast for me.
> 
> About two weeks ago I ordered Ares II on a Thursday evening and according to the tracking it was sent out on Friday, arrived in UK on Monday and then I had to wait until Wednesday for Royal Mail to deliver it.
> 
> They pretty good for the price imo, but depending what you are pairing them with you might be perfectly content with a sub-£100 set from another vendor. I'm planning on getting an iem upgrade (Noble django) soon so I was paying a bit more even though they are probably overkill for my current iems (heir 4.ai). I can't speak for the sound as that's down to personal preference and I don't have any properly working cables to compare it to but they are a satisfactory replacement to my old Effect apollo cable that broke. Only negative so far for me is that there might be long term durability issues with the cable going into the connector with no rubber flex cover/shrink wrap protecting the cable end against wear.




Protecting the end with plastic is what I may need, that's where my last two cables have failed. My iems are the custom 1964 quads which I love. But would love a cable than can bring the vocals out more and extend the treble and add some detail whilst still keeping the smooth/warm sound. 

Do you think the ares 2 fits the bill? Spoken to Frank from toxic, the two other options I asked for are in stock and as he is UK based might have to go for him unless the ares is better.


----------



## EffectAudio

orskar said:


> They've always been very fast for me.
> 
> About two weeks ago I ordered Ares II on a Thursday evening and according to the tracking it was sent out on Friday, arrived in UK on Monday and then I had to wait until Wednesday for Royal Mail to deliver it.
> 
> They pretty good for the price imo, but depending what you are pairing them with you might be perfectly content with a sub-£100 set from another vendor. I'm planning on getting an iem upgrade (Noble django) soon so I was paying a bit more even though they are probably overkill for my current iems (heir 4.ai). I can't speak for the sound as that's down to personal preference and I don't have any properly working cables to compare it to but they are a satisfactory replacement to my old Effect apollo cable that broke. Only negative so far for me is that there might be long term durability issues with the cable going into the connector with no rubber flex cover/shrink wrap protecting the cable end against wear.


 

 Hello Orskar, Thank you for your previous support of our Brand & Products  Yes, our current production team headed by our founder, Suyang in Singapore is able to maintain lead time within 2 weeks. Our production and processing lead time would be 2-3 working days upon confirmation of order. Subsequently, the shipping lead time would be dependant on the option you prefer. 

 Standard International Shipping - 10 to 14 days
 Express - (Depends on country) 3-5 days

 The Apollo is a great cable that we used to have in our repertoire, however, it has been discontinued and refreshed as Effect Audio grows. Our current cable uses our in house designed 3.5mm / 2.5mm connector plugs that has been designed to prevent cable spoilage from wear & tear due to no heat shrink/rubber flex. I believe you'll see when you receive the Ares II! 

 Have a great day ahead!

 Best Wishes,
 Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

darkwasim786 said:


> Protecting the end with plastic is what I may need, that's where my last two cables have failed. My iems are the custom 1964 quads which I love. But would love a cable than can bring the vocals out more and extend the treble and add some detail whilst still keeping the smooth/warm sound.
> 
> Do you think the ares 2 fits the bill? Spoken to Frank from toxic, the two other options I asked for are in stock and as he is UK based might have to go for him unless the ares is better.


 
 Hello Darkwasim786,

 We understand your concerns and am glad you've feedbacked to us! Along the way, as Effect Audio progresses, its all the inputs from our friends / users that made us better! As we've previously mentioned in the post prior. our new connector is able to mitigate the stress on the cables and reduces cases of wear & tear cable spoilage near the connector . Meanwhile, if you would like us to add the heatshrink to the cable, we can do special requests too. 

 Our recommended cable based on your sonal characteristics preference would be the Eros or Eros II+. We reckon a Pure Silver / Silver Plated Copper cable probably wouldn't be able achieve your preferential sound. The Eros II & Eros II+ being a a hybrid cable, retains the smoothness  & introduces a tinge of warmth into the mix, while bringing out more staging, depth and details. If you would like to go for something slightly more dynamic and punchy, and cable thickness isnt a concern,  the Eros II+(22awg) would be the one to go for. Otherwise, the Eros II will work well with your setup too. 

 Meanwhile, Ares II is a different geometry pure copper cable, that does infact retains and brings out the details in the highs. Being a pure copper cable, the vocal is definitely sweet and warm. It is the closest match after the Eros II / Eros II+ .

 Hope this helps. Have a amazing week ahead!

 Best Wishes,
 Eric


----------



## FidelityCastro

Just got my Ares II+ yesterday (with 2.5mm connector for balanced use). Sounds really good with Earsonics Velvet and my Onkyo DP-X1. And while I don't choose cables on the way they look, I have to report that the Ares II+ is the best looking cable I've ever owned. 

I will probably go for an Eros II+ as well, as the current Eros (silver / copper hybrid) has been my favourite cable for quite a while. I have 4-braid and 8-braid balanced versions and I love the sound with my little collection of IEMs, DAP and amp/DAC combinations. 

Word to the EA team: I actually just returned the 8-braid Eros to be fixed as the Westone-style connector came off the cable. To be fair, it was getting quite a lot of portable use and 8-braid is obviously not the most flexible thing to be carrying around in a pocket on a daily basis, but I hope the new manufacturing upgrade will help avoid a repeat. As you can tell, it hasn't put me off the brand at all!


----------



## EffectAudio

fidelitycastro said:


> Just got my Ares II+ yesterday (with 2.5mm connector for balanced use). Sounds really good with Earsonics Velvet and my Onkyo DP-X1. And while I don't choose cables on the way they look, I have to report that the Ares II+ is the best looking cable I've ever owned.
> 
> I will probably go for an Eros II+ as well, as the current Eros (silver / copper hybrid) has been my favourite cable for quite a while. I have 4-braid and 8-braid balanced versions and I love the sound with my little collection of IEMs, DAP and amp/DAC combinations.
> 
> Word to the EA team: I actually just returned the 8-braid Eros to be fixed as the Westone-style connector came off the cable. To be fair, it was getting quite a lot of portable use and 8-braid is obviously not the most flexible thing to be carrying around in a pocket on a daily basis, but I hope the new manufacturing upgrade will help avoid a repeat. As you can tell, it hasn't put me off the brand at all!


 

 Thank you for your kind words and the support of our brand & products! Glad that you love the Ares II+.

 I suggest that you demo the Eros II / Eros II+ should the chance arises. The new Eros II / Eros II+ is of a different signature when compared with the Eros. Feel free to chat with us when you come across our booth in coming shows & exhibition  

 Psyched to hear that you've using the Eros 8w frequently! Regards to your RMA, i'll notify our lab to take note of it, no worries. Meanwhile, I've yet to receive any RMA Eros 8 braid though, May i know if you've sent it to your local dealer or to our lab directly? 

 Best Wishes,
 Eric


----------



## blazinblazin

Where can I try Eros series of cables in Singapore?
  
 Whats the difference between... Eros, Eros II and Eros II+?


----------



## etoilebiscuit

think can go music sanc


----------



## EffectAudio

blazinblazin said:


> Where can I try Eros series of cables in Singapore?
> 
> Whats the difference between... Eros, Eros II and Eros II+?


 
 Hello ! 

 Our Singapore dealers that holds the Eros available for demo are the following:

*Music Sanctuary*
 14 Scotts Road, #04-35 Far East Plaza, Singapore 228213

*AV One*
 The Adelphi 1, Coleman Street #01-10

 Do pop by and have a chat with their people


----------



## korvin12

Hope u guys can do a review on the arthur iem? I been waiting to demo it but too bad ms demo has been sold off due to popular demand. Really hope u guys will have the new demo soon


----------



## EffectAudio

korvin12 said:


> Hope u guys can do a review on the arthur iem? I been waiting to demo it but too bad ms demo has been sold off due to popular demand. Really hope u guys will have the new demo soon


 
 Heyy Kovin,

 The Effect Audio X Empire Ears collaboraton,  "Arthur" has just been restocked with all our selected dealers worldwide. Music Santuary's demo unit should be available again, do kindly check with the guys at MS 

 Meanwhile, for more information on "Arthur", you can also check out :
 http://www.effectaudio.com/arthur-856.html

 -Eric


----------



## Xamdou

@EffectAudio Received my 6 wire Ares 2+ yesterday and love it very much! Hope to see you guys at CanJam on March next year


----------



## sonickarma

xamdou said:


> @EffectAudio
> Received my 6 wire Ares 2+ yesterday and love it very much! Hope to see you guys at CanJam on March next year




Very good cable - the Thor range is apparently real good geometric litz composition

Buying one soon


----------



## korvin12

effectaudio said:


> Heyy Kovin,
> 
> The Effect Audio X Empire Ears collaboraton,  "Arthur" has just been restocked with all our selected dealers worldwide. Music Santuary's demo unit should be available again, do kindly check with the guys at MS
> 
> ...


 

 Great, will do, btw if let say i wana change the straight jack to a 90degree one is it ok?


----------



## EffectAudio

korvin12 said:


> Great, will do, btw if let say i wana change the straight jack to a 90degree one is it ok?


 
 Hello Korvin,

 Yes, we do offer retermination services. 

 -Eric


----------



## 284033

korvin12 said:


> Hope u guys can do a review on the arthur iem? I been waiting to demo it but too bad ms demo has been sold off due to popular demand. Really hope u guys will have the new demo soon


 

 You can drop by to demo it starting Tuesday!


----------



## 284033

korvin12 said:


> Great, will do, btw if let say i wana change the straight jack to a 90degree one is it ok?


 

 You can order your Arthur in whichever cable connector you would like. The cable is fully customisable.


----------



## korvin12

kozato said:


> You can order your Arthur in whichever cable connector you would like. The cable is fully customisable.


 

 Oic, If I choose the universal version, able to change the shell, faceplates colours that i want etc?


----------



## korvin12

kozato said:


> You can drop by to demo it starting Tuesday!


 

 Noted, thanks alot


----------



## korvin12

effectaudio said:


> Hello Korvin,
> 
> Yes, we do offer retermination services.
> 
> -Eric


 

 Noted, thanks so much


----------



## ironpeg

Just got my 2nd heracles today!


----------



## cuiter23

ironpeg said:


> Just got my 2nd heracles today!




Hey man, did you use standard shipping? If so, how did you track it once it reached the US?

Im here waiting blind for my cables lol.

Thanks!


----------



## ironpeg

I got express shipping. It's about 5 business days.
 Try reach out to them on Facebook. Eric's response is fast.


----------



## EffectAudio

cuiter23 said:


> Hey man, did you use standard shipping? If so, how did you track it once it reached the US?
> 
> Im here waiting blind for my cables lol.
> 
> Thanks!


 

 Heyy Cuiter23, for Standard shipping the shipping lead time is usually 10-15 days from the shipped out date - subjected to custom clearance. Don't worry though, do inform us if you've yet to receive the parcel after the stipulated time, we'll then be able to launch an investigation query with the Postal services. We'll be with you every step of the way! 
  


ironpeg said:


> I got express shipping. It's about 5 business days.
> Try reach out to them on Facebook. Eric's response is fast.


 
 Thanks buddy~ Hope you like the "Heracles" 


 -Eric


----------



## ironpeg

effectaudio said:


> Heyy Cuiter23, for Standard shipping the shipping lead time is usually 10-15 days from the shipped out date - subjected to custom clearance. Don't worry though, do inform us if you've yet to receive the parcel after the stipulated time, we'll then be able to launch an investigation query with the Postal services. We'll be with you every step of the way!
> 
> Thanks buddy~ Hope you like the "Heracles"
> 
> ...


 
 Of course I do like my Heracles. That's why I have 2!!


----------



## edmundgtl

Hi
  
 Anyone has experience on Effect Audio Thor Silver II+ 22AWG litz cable?
 Can share the sound signature of the cable? Think of pairing it with SE846.


----------



## ironpeg

My love for Effect Audio!


----------



## sonickarma

ironpeg said:


> My love for Effect Audio!


 
 Wow cool - I'm falling for their cables also


----------



## Xamdou

ironpeg said:


> My love for Effect Audio!



What's the case you're using for your iem? My Ares 2+ is a bit too large for my pelican 1010.


----------



## cuiter23

effectaudio said:


> Heyy Cuiter23, for Standard shipping the shipping lead time is usually 10-15 days from the shipped out date - subjected to custom clearance. Don't worry though, do inform us if you've yet to receive the parcel after the stipulated time, we'll then be able to launch an investigation query with the Postal services. We'll be with you every step of the way!
> 
> Thanks buddy~ Hope you like the "Heracles"
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey man, no worries. I just got a bit anxious today as FedEx misplaced one of my packages (ironically a cable as well) that was supposed to arrive today but didn't. I'm pretty sure they lost it....
  
 I have faith I will not lose 2 packages in a row! Haha
  
 Thanks for the follow-up


----------



## sonickarma

xamdou said:


> What's the case you're using for your iem? My Ares 2+ is a bit too large for my pelican 1010.


 
 They look like JH Audio carbon fibre cases ?


----------



## Kiats

See what the postman brought today? I'll post impressions as the cable burns in. 

Initial observations is that the cable is well made and had nice elegant touches like carbon fibre on the plug and splitter. This is terminated with a balanced 2.5mm plug and FitEar connectors. The box it comes in is a lovely leather box. Marked inside is an explanation of the loving care that the leather and lining has been chosen and crafted.

I'll post further impressions as the cable matures.


----------



## ironpeg

xamdou said:


> What's the case you're using for your iem? My Ares 2+ is a bit too large for my pelican 1010.


 
 I use the carbon fiber case from JH Audio.


----------



## ironpeg

kiats said:


> See what the postman brought today? I'll post impressions as the cable burns in.
> 
> Initial observations is that the cable is well made and had nice elegant touches like carbon fibre on the plug and splitter. This is terminated with a balanced 2.5mm plug and FitEar connectors. The box it comes in is a lovely leather box. Marked inside is an explanation of the loving care that the leather and lining has been chosen and crafted.
> 
> I'll post further impressions as the cable matures.


 
 Man!! that Leonidas looks good. Somehow, I wish Heracles comes with Leather case rather than the wooden box.


----------



## Kiats

ironpeg said:


> Man!! that Leonidas looks good. Somehow, I wish Heracles comes with Leather case rather than the wooden box.




And of course as the Leonidas burns in, the leather will burnish and age until it has a lovely patina to match the smooth sonics that silver-based cables will deliver with time on them. Perfect symmetry, don't you think?


----------



## Kiats

Been listening to music at home late in the evening with the FitEar MH335DW fitted with the Leonidas and paired with the AK380Cu stack. Lovely. Shelby Lynne's masterpiece of an album shines through with this combination. The 335 is a beast of an IEM: whilst the mighty bass is gives a wonderfully full voice to the music, the bass can bleed into the mids with run of the mill cables. I always maintain that the 335 needs a well made silver-based cable of sufficient purity to sound its best. The Leonidas validates my point of view.  

More impressions to follow as the cable burns in. Initial impressions is there seems no real harshness even at around 5 hours of use in.


----------



## Kiats

Just wanted to put in some thoughts as I've been spending the morning and early afternoon listening to music pairing the Leonidas with the MH334 and MH335DW. I recall reading some views that the Leonidas has a narrower soundstage than silver cables. I beg to differ: the difference between the Leonidas and other silver cables is quite simply this: the Leonidas imparts a nice texture and depth to the soundstage leading to comments that it has a narrower soundstage. What it is is this: it's an aural illusion - the reason why the soundstage sounds less wide is because it is now more well rounded and less flat but wide. Of course there will be those who like a flat thin soundstage. However, with regards to portables, my ultimate aim is density of sound like what you have with a desktop rig and full sized TOTL cans. In that respect, the Leonidas is right up my alley in its portrayal of a more life-like and natural soundstage. 
  
 Of course, that's my perspective of this soundstage issue with the Leonidas - it has a wide soundstage but also conveys depth and texture.


----------



## EffectAudio

ironpeg said:


> Man!! that Leonidas looks good. Somehow, I wish Heracles comes with Leather case rather than the wooden box.


 
 We've received endless requests on the "Leonidas" Leather case previously. However, due to the high cost of production and lengthy lead time, we decided it's unwise to proceed. However, we've recently entered negotiations with the Leather Craftsmen. If it turns out well, we'll be updating you guys! 
  


kiats said:


> Just wanted to put in some thoughts as I've been spending the morning and early afternoon listening to music pairing the Leonidas with the MH334 and MH335DW. I recall reading some views that the Leonidas has a narrower soundstage than silver cables. I beg to differ: the difference between the Leonidas and other silver cables is quite simply this: the Leonidas imparts a nice texture and depth to the soundstage leading to comments that it has a narrower soundstage. What it is is this: it's an aural illusion - the reason why the soundstage sounds less wide is because it is now more well rounded and less flat but wide. Of course there will be those who like a flat thin soundstage. However, with regards to portables, my ultimate aim is density of sound like what you have with a desktop rig and full sized TOTL cans. In that respect, the Leonidas is right up my alley in its portrayal of a more life-like and natural soundstage.
> 
> Of course, that's my perspective of this soundstage issue with the Leonidas - it has a wide soundstage but also conveys depth and texture.


 
 Thank you for your kind words Kiats  

 -Eric


----------



## ironpeg

effectaudio said:


> We've received endless requests on the "Leonidas" Leather case previously. However, due to the high cost of production and lengthy lead time, we decided it's unwise to proceed. However, we've recently entered negotiations with the Leather Craftsmen. If it turns out well, we'll be updating you guys!
> 
> Thank you for your kind words Kiats
> 
> -Eric


 
 Great work Eric!


----------



## Kiats

effectaudio said:


> We've received endless requests on the "Leonidas" Leather case previously. However, due to the high cost of production and lengthy lead time, we decided it's unwise to proceed. However, we've recently entered negotiations with the Leather Craftsmen. If it turns out well, we'll be updating you guys!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words Kiats
> ...




Most welcome, Eric! Excellent work is rare in this day of hype and "me too" products. Keep up the good work!

By the way, the Leonidas is pretty transparent as well: I've been using it with the FitEar 335DW listening balanced off the AK240 and the AK380CU. Today I tried it with the Lotoo PAW 5000, and the fact that the PAW 5000 while being a great little pocket battleship, it does not have quite as much finesse as the AKs was painfully evident. Tomorrow when I catch my flight, I'll try again but with the PAW5000 with high gain to see if it will more controlled.


----------



## ezekiel77

I'll be giving the Eros I a try, will be pairing it with the W500 AHMorph after Eric's suggestion.
 Good customer service and good prices.


----------



## FidelityCastro

ezekiel77 said:


> I'll be giving the Eros I a try, will be pairing it with the W500 AHMorph after Eric's suggestion.
> Good customer service and good prices.




Great cable - I'm on my third.


----------



## EffectAudio

ezekiel77 said:


> I'll be giving the Eros I a try, will be pairing it with the W500 AHMorph after Eric's suggestion.
> Good customer service and good prices.


 

 Thank you for your kind words and support of our brand & products. Here's hoping you receive the Eros soon. If it isnt too much of an hassle, do keep me in the loop! 


fidelitycastro said:


> Great cable - I'm on my third.


 

 Thank you for your massive support thus far! 

 Much Appreciated guys!
 -Eric


----------



## eddie0817

I just got my Eros ll+ from Effect audio, I had burn in it around 100 hours, can say my impression on it.
  
 Technical Specifications:
 22 AWG
 UPOCC Litz Copper / Silver
 Proprietary Multi-Size Stranded design within single encapsulation
 Flexible insulation (same as Leonidas)
 New EA CF connectors and Y-Split
 Notes:
 A multi-sized stranded design within the same encapsulations enables the Eros II+ to achieve distinct highs and details due to the signal transmission speed in thinner cable strands, while the thicker size cable strands are usually employed for smooth bass and mids.
 Past experiences have taught us that even though sound quality is a critical factor in determining an upgrade cable’s worth, the tensile strength and flexibility matters too. The reworked insulation features high tensile strength and flexibility, while adding as little weight as possible
 8 Wire Braid is only available by “Bespoke”
 Effect Audio uses certified UP-OCC materials only.
  
 Eros ll + is a hybrid cable made from Ares ll + and Thor ll+, 22 awg thick wire with incredible soft insulation,
  
 very easy to use, even when I am walking.
  
 In fact, I have try different kinds of copper and silver hybrid cables from other brands, but they all gives a bright sound with copper kinds bass, and less treble extension.
  
 But in Eros ll+, I can feel everything is different from my previous experience, very soft sound with a super good treble extension, even in the sound stage is wider, and
  
 also with a deeply bass diffuse in my ear.
  
 Anyway, this is the best hybrid cable I had heard, thanks SuYang and Eric from Effect audio team to give this good cable.
  
 Thanks 
  
 Eddie


----------



## spw1880

Hi effect audio, which cable would you recommend for an iem that is warm, already has strong bass, that could use higher tonal definition, seperation and extension. I currently use a cable which is copper silver alloy.


----------



## EffectAudio

eddie0817 said:


> I just got my Eros ll+ from Effect audio, I had burn in it around 100 hours, can say my impression on it.
> 
> Technical Specifications:
> 22 AWG
> ...


 
  Thanks Eddie for the impressions!  Glad you love the Eros II+ as much as we do! 

  


spw1880 said:


> Hi effect audio, which cable would you recommend for an iem that is warm, already has strong bass, that could use higher tonal definition, seperation and extension. I currently use a cable which is copper silver alloy.


 
 PM Sent!


----------



## eddie0817

My set up now
  
 DAP:Lotoo PAW GOLD
 Headphone: VE6X1
 Cable:Effect audio Ares ll +
 IC: Effect audio Leonidas 8 wire
 Amp : Mass-kobo model 404
  
  
 Effect audio Leonidas 8 wire is a super good IC, soft and neutral, I am love it a lot


----------



## FidelityCastro

Couple of observations on my current crop of Effect Audio cables: 

For the past year I have thoroughly enjoyed my Eros (8w or 4w, 2.5mm balanced jack) with both my Earsonics Velvets and Cosmic Ears CE6P. I like guitar-based music (rock, blues, acoustic, Americana) and the Eros (a hybrid silver and copper) has been an awesome pairing with both of those IEMs and any DAP (currently an Onkyo DP-X1) for my kind of music. 

I'm generally not a fan of copper cables, but having just changed to the new Ares II+ (8w balanced again), I have to say that it sounds utterly fantastic. Kick drums and bass guitar sound absolutely incredible - the best I've ever heard from any of my portable rigs and there is a lovely sense of air that even the Eros doesn't give me. 

It may be a by product of the Ares II+ sounding so good, but I've also become very conscious of the difference in perceived sound quality when listening to it in a quiet environment versus somewhere with background noise. It sounds great in public but utterly joyous in a super quiet environment, something I was less conscious of with the Eros. 

I've also noticed that where the Eros used to sound even better with extra boxes such as the ALO CDM or Chord Hugo connected to the Onkyo, the Ares actually sounds better to me just with the Onkyo. 

Not sure of that helps anyone in their choices, but thought I would mention it.


----------



## sonickarma

fidelitycastro said:


> Couple of observations on my current crop of Effect Audio cables:
> 
> For the past year I have thoroughly enjoyed my Eros (8w or 4w, 2.5mm balanced jack) with both my Earsonics Velvets and Cosmic Ears CE6P. I like guitar-based music (rock, blues, acoustic, Americana) and the Eros (a hybrid silver and copper) has been an awesome pairing with both of those IEMs and any DAP (currently an Onkyo DP-X1) for my kind of music.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice - best value versus quality cables out there in my experience
  
 Cheers Fidelity on your views


----------



## EffectAudio

eddie0817 said:


> My set up now
> 
> DAP:Lotoo PAW GOLD
> Headphone: VE6X1
> ...


 
 Awesome setup! Kudos on wiring up your entire setup with Effect Audio Cables!  ~ While we get loads of inquiries on the "Leonidas", i would like to inform you guys of the following :

 "Leonidas" in 8 wire, 6 wire or interconnect or other configurations are available only via "Bespoke" option : http://www.effectaudio.com/bespoke.html/ . Do note that albeit Effect Audio's unique "Bespoke" program allows you to essentially create your own Effect Audio Cable, it is subjected to feasibility and materials availability. 

  


fidelitycastro said:


> Couple of observations on my current crop of Effect Audio cables:
> 
> For the past year I have thoroughly enjoyed my Eros (8w or 4w, 2.5mm balanced jack) with both my Earsonics Velvets and Cosmic Ears CE6P. I like guitar-based music (rock, blues, acoustic, Americana) and the Eros (a hybrid silver and copper) has been an awesome pairing with both of those IEMs and any DAP (currently an Onkyo DP-X1) for my kind of music.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for your kind words @FidelityCastro! We're appreciative of your continual support of our Brand & Products. While the II series are released, it was developed with a different signature design geometry in mind which results in a different sound signature albeit similar material base (ie, Pure Copper / Pure Silver)

 Glad you liked the Ares II+, if you have the chance to, you can swing by your local retailers whom are EffectAudio's authorised dealers to demo the Eros II, Eros II+. I believe you'll be pleasantly surprised as well


----------



## cuiter23

Just got my hands on a pair of Thor Copper for my Noble 3C terminated in 2.5mm TRRS.
  
 Running them balanced from my AK300 and they sound amazing. At first they were going to be used with my Spartan IV but after a couple of hours having the cable on them both I decided it was a better fit for the 3Cs.
  
 They have changed the sound profile of the IEMs by quite a bit. I am not 100% sure whether to attribute this to using the balanced out of my DAP or the cables. I'm assuming it is a combination of the two. Good news is, the change positive.
  
 My 3Cs sound more mellow and relaxed with the new set-up. The energetic edge has been tamed quite a bit and the hot treble has been rounded out a little as well. However, poorly recorded tracks will still sound sibilant with the IEMs. That's just the nature of its V-Shaped tuning. On well recorded tracks, the vocals now sound much more intimate and engaging.
  
 Despite the vocals being more intimate and sweeter. I feel that the overall soundstage definitely opened up. From what I remember, the 3C was always an average performer when it came to instrument positioning and accuracy. The addition of the cables along with the balanced output stage really helped in this regard. 
  
 In conclusion, I find it weird that although the overall tonality of the IEMs shifted to a warmer sound, there is greater detail and clarity as well as improved imaging. This was surprising as the term "warm" normally does not correlate with "clarity". 
  
 Before I go back to enjoying my music I want to give a huge shout-out to Eric and the Effect Audio team for being such an amazing group of people to work with. I would not hesitate to buy from them just based on their customer service, let alone sound!


----------



## EffectAudio

cuiter23 said:


> Just got my hands on a pair of Thor Copper for my Noble 3C terminated in 2.5mm TRRS.
> 
> Running them balanced from my AK300 and they sound amazing. At first they were going to be used with my Spartan IV but after a couple of hours having the cable on them both I decided it was a better fit for the 3Cs.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks @cuiter23 ! Glad you love it  
 - Eric


----------



## Kiats

Enjoying the fresh out of the box Sony WM1Z with the FitEar 335DW with Leonidas cable. Surprisingly, considering that some people consider the Sony and Fitears on the warm side, I can't say I have any issue with details and nuances. 

Kudos to the sonic qualities of the Leonidas, Eric!


----------



## EffectAudio

kiats said:


> Enjoying the fresh out of the box Sony WM1Z with the FitEar 335DW with Leonidas cable. Surprisingly, considering that some people consider the Sony and Fitears on the warm side, I can't say I have any issue with details and nuances.
> 
> Kudos to the sonic qualities of the Leonidas, Eric!


 

 Thank you for the kind words Kiat!. Enjoy the "Leonidas", and definitely your new DAP! 

 -Eric


----------



## Kiats

effectaudio said:


> Thank you for the kind words Kiat!. Enjoy the "Leonidas", and definitely your new DAP!
> 
> 
> -Eric




Absolutely! Sonic nirvana!


----------



## audio123

Effect Audio Ares2+ is one of the best cables for vocals.
 Paired perfectly with my Jomo 4 out of the QP1R.
 Sensational cable by Effect Audio.


----------



## sonickarma

audio123 said:


> Effect Audio Ares2+ is one of the best cables for vocals.
> Paired perfectly with my Jomo 4 out of the QP1R.
> Sensational cable by Effect Audio.


 
 Yes very impressive and a great price also


----------



## EffectAudio

Thanks guys for showering us with appreciation! 

 Meanwhile, to give back to our brand followers and Head-Fiers alike, we've just launched the EA Copper Bonanza Giveaway!! Join us in this event and win yourself a Effect Audio Ares II / Ares II+!!

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/825208/effect-audio-ares-ii-ares-ii-boutique-premium-iem-upgrade-cables-giveaway

 - Eric


----------



## audio123

effectaudio said:


> Thanks guys for showering us with appreciation!
> 
> Meanwhile, to give back to our brand followers and Head-Fiers alike, we've just launched the EA Copper Bonanza Giveaway!! Join us in this event and win yourself a Effect Audio Ares II / Ares II+!!
> 
> ...


 

 idm another ares 2+ (=


----------



## sonickarma

effectaudio said:


> Thanks guys for showering us with appreciation!
> 
> Meanwhile, to give back to our brand followers and Head-Fiers alike, we've just launched the EA Copper Bonanza Giveaway!! Join us in this event and win yourself a Effect Audio Ares II / Ares II+!!
> 
> ...


 
 Cool stuff Eric 
  
 Someone will be very happy


----------



## cuiter23

sonickarma said:


> Cool stuff Eric
> 
> Someone will be very happy


 
 Some 5 people will be very happy haha.

 Very generous giveaway. Thanks guys!


----------



## sonickarma

cuiter23 said:


> Some 5 people will be very happy haha.
> 
> Very generous giveaway. Thanks guys!


 
 Wow didn't see it was 5 in the give away, i wont enter as I already have the balanced and single ended version - I don't want to be too greedy


----------



## ezekiel77

Eros arrived, great look and fit for my W500. Burning in before giving sound impressions. Is this the best of Singapore combo? 

EDIT: Increased the size of the puny photo.


----------



## EffectAudio

ezekiel77 said:


> Eros arrived, great look and fit for my W500. Burning in before giving sound impressions. Is this the best of Singapore combo?


 
 Awesome~! looking good with your W500 buddy. Thank you for your kind support!  Eagerly awaiting your impressions


----------



## EffectAudio

*Heritage Series - Leonidas (US$799) *

 We apologise for rejecting all "Leonidas" order via our website recently due to our materials being exhausted.. However, it's finally back in stock! Majority of it has been reserved by our partnered distributors, in case if your vicinity does not have a authorised dealer, do check it out on Effect Audio's webpage 

 http://www.effectaudio.com/upgrade-cables/iem-cables/iem-heritage-series.html


----------



## Kiats

effectaudio said:


> [COLOR=800000]*Heritage Series - Leonidas (US$799) *[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> We apologise for rejecting all "Leonidas" order via our website recently due to our materials being exhausted.. However, it's finally back in stock! Majority of it has been reserved by our partnered distributors, in case if your vicinity does not have a authorised dealer, do check it out on Effect Audio's webpage
> ...




Not surprising that it has been sold out. Stellar cables, the Leonidas!


----------



## Kaisendon

I've come to know about Effect Audio and it's products for about 2 months now, and honestly I find the Ares II to be an amazing product, and if that's so good already I honestly can't imagine the rest of the lineup. Effect Audio has come a long way and has made its brand presence known internationally, I hope to own Leonidas one day and I think your photos are gorgeous!
  
 Kudos to the Effect Audio Team and their photographer!


----------



## sonickarma

effectaudio said:


> *Heritage Series - Leonidas (US$799) *
> 
> We apologise for rejecting all "Leonidas" order via our website recently due to our materials being exhausted.. However, it's finally back in stock! Majority of it has been reserved by our partnered distributors, in case if your vicinity does not have a authorised dealer, do check it out on Effect Audio's webpage
> 
> http://www.effectaudio.com/upgrade-cables/iem-cables/iem-heritage-series.html


 
  
 Cool cable ! Good work


----------



## justrest

Love my Eros cable, anyone can compare with ErosII+? What is the differences between?


----------



## nogi replicant

I am interested in picking up an effect cable for my K10u's. I am currently using a Double Helix SP Symbiote Silver Type 4 Litz, which is a significant upgrade over the stock cable, bringing out alot more resolution and texture across the spectrum. Whilst I love the detail it delivers I would like more weight in the bass region. I can achieve satisfactory bass weight with this cable but I have to turn the volume up more than I would like, which is not cool for hearing damage.
  
 I am thinking that the Eros 2+ might deliver resolution, extension, and bass weight which is what I am after (yes I am greedy).
  
 Based on what I am after with the K10's I am interested in anyone's input.
  
 Of note I have a gold/silver twau cable that I tried with the K10's and I actually prefer the DHC silver. The TWau however does beautiful things to my Katana's.
  
 Many thanks in advance.
  
 Regards,
 Matt


----------



## ironpeg

Heracles and my Zeus-XR ADEL.


----------



## blazinblazin

justrest said:


> Love my Eros cable, anyone can compare with ErosII+? What is the differences between?


 
 I went to test the Eros and Eros II+
  
 Difference is quite obvious. More fuller sound and most obvious is faster speed.
 Speed wise example, bass hits hard and faster.


----------



## EffectAudio

nogi replicant said:


> I am interested in picking up an effect cable for my K10u's. I am currently using a Double Helix SP Symbiote Silver Type 4 Litz, which is a significant upgrade over the stock cable, bringing out alot more resolution and texture across the spectrum. Whilst I love the detail it delivers I would like more weight in the bass region. I can achieve satisfactory bass weight with this cable but I have to turn the volume up more than I would like, which is not cool for hearing damage.
> 
> I am thinking that the Eros 2+ might deliver resolution, extension, and bass weight which is what I am after (yes I am greedy).
> 
> ...


 
 Heyy Matt,

 Thank you for your interest in our products  Thor Silver II+ / Eros II+ might be what you're after. Go for Eros II+ if you liked the signature and tone to be slightly warmer.  Hope this helps~

 -Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

*Black Friday is coming, we're all psyched isn't it? It's always been the same old boring cash rebates or discounts whenever it's this time of the season..*

 How about something different this year!! Effect Audio has decided to launch an exclusive program to reward everybody that supported us and brought us where we are currently  

 More details to be released on closer date! 

 -Eric


----------



## ironpeg

effectaudio said:


> *Black Friday is coming, we're all psyched isn't it? It's always been the same old boring cash rebates or discounts whenever it's this time of the season..*
> 
> How about something different this year!! Effect Audio has decided to launch an exclusive program to reward everybody that supported us and brought us where we are currently
> 
> ...


 
 Sweet!


----------



## ezekiel77

effectaudio said:


> *Black Friday is coming, we're all psyched isn't it? It's always been the same old boring cash rebates or discounts whenever it's this time of the season..*


 
  
 Something that could sway me into getting Ares II+ would be awesome just sayin'...
  
 Enjoying the Eros I immensely. Full-bodied bass and sparkly treble.


----------



## chaiyuta

Will the black Friday campaign affect to a local distributor?


----------



## cuiter23

effectaudio said:


> *Black Friday is coming, we're all psyched isn't it? It's always been the same old boring cash rebates or discounts whenever it's this time of the season..*
> 
> How about something different this year!! Effect Audio has decided to launch an exclusive program to reward everybody that supported us and brought us where we are currently
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can't wait!


----------



## EffectAudio

*Here we go~!! Effect Audio has completed the preparations for the BlackFriday Promo. Here's the exciting details... *

 We will be holding the Two-Tiered BlackFriday promotional campaign! Enjoy yourselves and have a blast shopping for your head-fi equipments this Nov !!

_*1. Cash Rebate / Discount*_

Effect Audio Website will be offering 15% off for the Cable products. Our collaboration IEM/CIEMs will not be applicable. The promotional period runs from *21st - 30th November

2. Black Friday Loyalty Upgrade Program*

Existing EA users may send in their current cables (Thor Copper and above) to upgrade by adding either:

 1) 4wire of "Ares II" (Pure Litz Multi-sized stranded Copper)  - *[RRP : US$149.9]*
 2) 4wire of "Thor Silver II" (Pure Litz Multi-sized stranded Silver) *[RRP : US$349.9]*

"Bespoke" fees and craftsmanship fee will be waived. To further spice things up, these 4 wire upgrade are entitled to *15% off*. The upgrade program period runs from *21st - 30th November.*

 Please email to eric@effectaudio.com for any further queries.


----------



## Xamdou

@EffectAudio I don't quite understand the Black Friday Loyalty Program. Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## EffectAudio

xamdou said:


> @EffectAudio I don't quite understand the Black Friday Loyalty Program. Can someone explain it to me?


 
 Hello Guys, 

 Apologies for the unclear description on  "Loyalty Program". I'll try to explain it clearer.

 1. The loyalty program is applicable for everybody who currently owns a Effect Audio cable. It can only be done for cables that are Thor Copper and above  : ( IE - Thor Copper , Ares, Ares II , Thor Silver, Thor Silver II, Eros, Eros II, Mars , Leonidas)

 2. Only for 26awg cables

 3. Loyalty program works by adding either 4 wire "Ares II" or 4 wire "Thor Silver II" into your current cable to make it a 8 wire "Bespoke Configuration"

 4. 15% off on the purchase of "Ares II" & "Thor Silver II". "Bespoke" fees of adding them into your current cable is waived. 

 Hope this helps 

 -Eric


----------



## EagleWings

Has anyone tried the Leonidas and Eros II+? If yes, could you please compare the tonality and resolution?
  
 I have read individual impressions of these 2 cables, but can't seem to find any comparison online.


----------



## iankim

Hello all,
  
 I will be having my VE6X1 by January next year.
 I am thinking what would be a good cable for it, any recommendation?
 I am looking into improving the bass, what I mean is, make it more lean, improve low end detail/texture, faster.
 (dont get me wrong VE6X1 is already very good by default)
 My DAP is AK300.
  
 Thanks


----------



## EffectAudio

eaglewings said:


> Has anyone tried the Leonidas and Eros II+? If yes, could you please compare the tonality and resolution?
> 
> I have read individual impressions of these 2 cables, but can't seem to find any comparison online.


 
  


iankim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I will be having my VE6X1 by January next year.
> I am thinking what would be a good cable for it, any recommendation?
> ...


 
  
 Pm sent!  

 -Eric


----------



## Fiberoptix

Look what just arrived. Ridiculously fast postage to the UK, I only ordered it on Tuesday! Thanks guys.


----------



## EffectAudio

fiberoptix said:


> Look what just arrived. Ridiculously fast postage to the UK, I only ordered it on Tuesday! Thanks guys.


 

 Thank you for your kind support of our products  Glad you've received it in good order. How's the Eros II going for you so far?~ 

 -Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

Final run till the end of Effect Black Friday Promo Campaign 2016 ~

 Please note we are almost out of materials for the following products:

 1) "Leonidas",
 2) "Eros" ,
 3) "Ares II+"

 - Eric


----------



## Fiberoptix

effectaudio said:


> Thank you for your kind support of our products  Glad you've received it in good order. How's the Eros II going for you so far?~
> 
> -Eric


 
 I only have my Fischer Amps FA4E with me right now so have been comparing the Eros II with the Heir Magnus SPC Cable I have with it. Quick impressions from switching between the two today (I haven't burned this in and don't really buy into the theory with cables)...
  
 I like the Magnus, it pushes the stage a little distant compared to a stock cable which portrays a different presentation of the music like you are watching it rather than being in and amongst it. Magnus seems to have quick attack and decay which gives a slightly thinner midrange note but has decent definition and air, the downside is that the stage does feel narrower than stock as it is further away and can get congested with complex and busy music and seem a bit harsh. Bass has quicker decay. You could say this cable has a slightly aggressive sound when compared to a stock cable.
  
 Switching to Eros II. It is quite different. There is a now a slight warmth and liquidity to everything but it maintains the sparkle at the top end. It gives the FA4E XB a more natural and smooth tone but detail levels are similar. Aggressiveness is gone but the sound is still quite lively and engaging. The most noticeable difference is the soundstage; it is a lot wider and closer than the Magnus, you are now on stage with the band. With live recordings you feel the crowd around you, it is much more holographic. Notes seem to linger a bit longer which is most noticeable on the bass. There is airiness but with a hint of warmth around everything, very floaty. I find overall resolution is similar to Magnus.
  
 I haven't mentioned specific frequency changes as I don't think it really affects in that way. The noticeable changes are in space, stage presentation and ADSR. My observed changes on warmth are due to longer decay of bass, I do not notice any elevation.
  
 I think Eros II pairs well with FA4E XB. However, I really bought this cable for the Heir 10 which is currently in getting fixed. Looking forward to testing it out when it returns.
  
 All in all, so far happy with the purchase!


----------



## ryanjsoo

Just received my Ares II+ from the recent giveaway. Huge thanks to EffectAudio for the swift shipping to Australia! Listening through my Oriveti's and Shure's, everything is sounding super clean so far but I'll have to do more testing before I post a formal review. Visually and ergonomically speaking, the cable sure makes a strong first impression. It's super beefy but very supple, had almost no memory out of the box. The heat shrink ear guides are also well shaped and I'm loving the new Y-split and 3.5mm plug, you guys have come a long way since the Apollo!


----------



## ironpeg

My impression on Heracles. Sorry I took too long to write this.

  
*Effect Audio: Heracles*
  
*Specification*
*Technical Specifications:*

26 AWG
8 Wire Braid (Unique Construction)
Flexible Insulation
New EA CF Connectors & Y-Split
UPOCC Gold Plated Silver & New Type Silver Litz Hybrid
Mundorf Supreme Solder
  
*Ergonomics*
             The cable is 8 wire braided. Solid and robust for usage. I use them both inside and outside the house with no trouble. The cable is very flexible despite being 8 wire braided.
  
*Sound*
Presentation
             Heracles expands the soundstage impressively. I think the stage is 30% wider and 20% in deeper in depth than stock cable.
Bass
             Bass is tighter, deeper and cleaner with more impacts and kicks. Mid bass is a little boost.
Mid
             Mid is the most impressive improvement. It clears up the muddy sound from my Roxanne. Clarity improves by a large margin in this area.
High
             Heracles improves the details and reduced the harshness of high note. Cymbal sparkling is very nice with Heracles.
  
*Conclusion*
             Heracles greatly improves the stage of the iems. Mid bass boost could be a little bit overwhelm and affect the sparkling of treble in some songs. I would recommend this cable to people who seek more boost on the kick and impact of bass while retaining crispy clear details. 
  
Price: 3.5/5
Bass: 5/5
Mid: 5/5
Treble: 5/5
Soundstage: 5/5


----------



## chaiyuta

I just noticed that Thor Copper is the only one that don't have 2+ revision? Does it have a plan to launch?


----------



## EffectAudio

fiberoptix said:


> I only have my Fischer Amps FA4E with me right now so have been comparing the Eros II with the Heir Magnus SPC Cable I have with it. Quick impressions from switching between the two today (I haven't burned this in and don't really buy into the theory with cables)...
> 
> I like the Magnus, it pushes the stage a little distant compared to a stock cable which portrays a different presentation of the music like you are watching it rather than being in and amongst it. Magnus seems to have quick attack and decay which gives a slightly thinner midrange note but has decent definition and air, the downside is that the stage does feel narrower than stock as it is further away and can get congested with complex and busy music and seem a bit harsh. Bass has quicker decay. You could say this cable has a slightly aggressive sound when compared to a stock cable.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for the detailed review buddy!  Glad you loved it. Looking forward to your impressions with the Heir 10


ryanjsoo said:


> Just received my Ares II+ from the recent giveaway. Huge thanks to EffectAudio for the swift shipping to Australia! Listening through my Oriveti's and Shure's, everything is sounding super clean so far but I'll have to do more testing before I post a formal review. Visually and ergonomically speaking, the cable sure makes a strong first impression. It's super beefy but very supple, had almost no memory out of the box. The heat shrink ear guides are also well shaped and I'm loving the new Y-split and 3.5mm plug, you guys have come a long way since the Apollo!


 

 Thank you for your kind words!  Looking forward to your full impressions  

  


ironpeg said:


> My impression on Heracles. Sorry I took too long to write this.
> 
> 
> *Effect Audio: Heracles*
> ...


 

 Cool! Thank you for your massive support!


----------



## EffectAudio

chaiyuta said:


> I just noticed that Thor Copper is the only one that don't have 2+ revision? Does it have a plan to launch?


 

 Perhaps  ~ TBH, cant say for sure at this juncture but launching a Thor Copper II is definitely possible.

 -Eric


----------



## sonickarma

My review of the Effect Audio Thor Silver II IEM Cable
  

  
http://earphonia.com/earphone-cables/effect-audio-iem-cable-thor-silver-ii-lightning-strikes/


----------



## EffectAudio

sonickarma said:


> My review of the Effect Audio Thor Silver II IEM Cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome photos, Thanks Sanj 

 - Eric


----------



## sonickarma

effectaudio said:


> Awesome photos, Thanks Sanj
> 
> - Eric


 
 Cheer Eric - Yes I'm pleased how they turned out also - Great cable - excellent work


----------



## MikePortnoy

Effect Audio Eros II+ review is online. Please check the link below to have more information. 
  
 http://theheadphonelist.com/effect-audio-eros-ii-iem-cable-review/


----------



## vwong99

Effect Audio Thor Copper pairing with iT03


----------



## EffectAudio

mikeportnoy said:


> Effect Audio Eros II+ review is online. Please check the link below to have more information.
> 
> http://theheadphonelist.com/effect-audio-eros-ii-iem-cable-review/


 

 Thank you for your support and for time spent on writing a review~!! 


vwong99 said:


> Effect Audio Thor Copper pairing with iT03


 

 Looks good buddy, how's the Thor Copper going for you so far?


----------



## vwong99

effectaudio said:


> Thank you for your support and for time spent on writing a review~!!
> 
> 
> Looks good buddy, how's the Thor Copper going for you so far?




This is my second Thor Copper cable; one is 2-pin and another is MMCX. And of course, the SQ hit the sweet spot of my IEMs.
For this iT03, it tamed down the perkiness in a control manner, wider soundstage and the warmish side and clarity is well balanced.
That's why I had 2 of these


----------



## Aradea

mikeportnoy said:


> Effect Audio Eros II+ review is online. Please check the link below to have more information.
> 
> http://theheadphonelist.com/effect-audio-eros-ii-iem-cable-review/




Thanks for the review!

However I've never actually heard the Eros II+. I did heard the Eros II several times..

Can anyone tell me what are the difference between Eros II and Eros II+??


----------



## EffectAudio

aradea said:


> Thanks for the review!
> 
> However I've never actually heard the Eros II+. I did heard the Eros II several times..
> 
> Can anyone tell me what are the difference between Eros II and Eros II+??


 


 PM Sent!


----------



## EffectAudio

*Close up of our Premium Series cables: *

  
 
*= From Top Left (Clockwise): Ares II , Eros II, Mars, Thor Silver II =*


*Close up of our Heritage Series cables: *
  

*= Leonidas =*
  
 Notice they are structurally unique and very different 

 Have a great day ahead guys! 

 - Eric


----------



## spw1880

Hi guys,
Has anybody purchased a thor II+ silver and would care to share some impressions.

Thanks


----------



## EffectAudio

Alas'! We're primed and ready to share the news on something we've been working on!

 Presenting you...
  

*"VE6 Limited Silver Edition"*



  

The collaboration marks the start of Effect Audio's collaboration with Vision Ears​ and the "VE6 Limited Silver Edition" sprung forth with the exclusive tuning of VE6 with customized Litz Silver internal wiring to achieve higher details retrieval and holographic imaging!
  

 Comes optimised with a "Bespoke Leonidas 8wire" as stock cable. Limited to 100 pieces available worldwide!


----------



## sonickarma

effectaudio said:


> Alas'! We're primed and ready to share the news on something we've been working on!
> 
> Presenting you...
> 
> ...


 
 Cool stuff Eric - nice work


----------



## EagleWings

spw1880 said:


> Hi guys,
> Has anybody purchased a thor II+ silver and would care to share some impressions.
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 There are 2 reviews of the cable on Page 12, just a few posts above yours.


----------



## spw1880

eaglewings said:


> There are 2 reviews of the cable on Page 12, just a few posts above yours.


i did read the review but notice the link on the review was for the 26awg thor silver ii, not the ii+. Just wondering what impressions upping to 22awg of the ii+ Thanks anyway


----------



## EagleWings

spw1880 said:


> i did read the review but notice the link on the review was for the 26awg thor silver ii, not the ii+. Just wondering what impressions upping to 22awg of the ii+ Thanks anyway


 
  
 Got it. Here is one: http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-thor-silver-ii/reviews/17466
  
 Also PM Twister6. He has a Thor Sliver II+.


----------



## Owen Meany

xx


----------



## Ultrainferno

Here in Europe we have 14 days after the date of purchase to return a product. I'm not sure there are international laws for this, in Singapore there are none (confirmed by a Singapore friend). If anyone knows for sure, please do tell.
 Could they have taken it back, probably yes. Did they have to do so? Probably not. The whole story is a bit "special" as 2 cables were sent and there was no issue with the cable. The buyer (especially a seasoned reviewer who most likely has several cables) could have easily (gotten and) tested another cable before sending them back. But we all make mistakes, we're all human. Anyhow, could this have been handles better from both sides? To me, it could have.
  
 On a more positive note: In our latest weekly series of articles you will discover what are the business insider’s favorite albums and tracks. We have contacted a broad selection of industry experts and each Wednesday you can discover one of those guy’s favorite albums and why this is so. This week we have Suyang from Effect Audio.


----------



## flipper203

Hello, would the leonidas cable fit well in terms of sound with the Empire Ears Zeus R ? And the 64Audio A6? Did anyone here try thiese combinations? 
  
 Another query, will you soon get 4.4mm sony balanced cable termination?


----------



## chaiyuta

Seem like Effect Audio release Gold plated Copper 4 wires (Rowan) coming with Empire Ears Merlin in Porta Festival.


----------



## ironpeg

Mars+Leonidas Bespoke
  

 Heracles
  
 With post impression soon.


----------



## flipper203

flipper203 said:


> Hello, would the leonidas cable fit well in terms of sound with the Empire Ears Zeus R ? And the 64Audio A6? Did anyone here try thiese combinations?



Nobody?beautiful cable ironpeg


----------



## EagleWings

flipper203 said:


> Nobody?


 
  
 I bought a Leonidas for my Zeus. But my Zeus is the XIV-ADEL version. But I messaged someone who had tried the Leonidas with the non-ADEL Zeus-R. And here is what he said in our PM exchanges:
  
_"Zeus-R sounded good with Leonidas. It should be better with Zeus. A smoother and more natural sound.."_
  
_It doesn't have a wide stage. In fact I don't like "big" stages, since it is an enemy of coherence. However, the depth is good.

 Leonidas improves the overall resolution, but it mostly focuses on the tonality and lower body."_


----------



## EagleWings

*Effect Audio Leonidas - Physical Impressions*
  
 I purchased a Leonidas for my EE Zeus-XIV-ADEL. The cable arrived today. It came in the Effect Audio square box. Fortunately, the Round Leather case was in stock and so, I got one with my Leonidas.
  
 - The cable is well made and looks really good. One can clearly tell, it is of high quality. It is very flexible and there is hardly any cable memory. Which directly translates to good comfort/ergonomics and easy handling/storing. The braids are closely locked and, they don't twist and turn. As for strength and durability, it is hard to tell at this point, but it does look very sturdy.
  
 - Coming from the top, the IEM termination is the industry standard 0.78mm 2-pin connectors. The connectors now sport metal jackets/sleeves, that add to the aesthetics and protection of the connectors. The metal jackets have the Effect Audio logo on one side and the 'R' and 'L' markings on the other side. I personally would have preferred something like, 'Red' and 'Blue' rings around them, to denote Right and Left respectively. But that is me nitpicking. There is NO memory wire, which again helps in the ease of use and comfort. It does have a plastic tubing, to give the arch shape to be worn over ear.
  
 - The cable slider is an '8' shaped transparent plastic loop. It works like a charm. It's very easy to, slide it up and down the cable.
  
 - As for the 'Y' split, their current Carbon Fiber 'Y' split looks great, but I had read, those are a bit heavy. So I requested for their former, simpler, black plastic split, as I wanted something light. I heard, EA is coming up with a new lighter version of the Carbon Fiber 'Y' split.
  
 - The source termination is EA's own Carbon Fiber SE 3.5mm connector. The connector just like the cable is well made and is of very good quality. It has an extension near the plug, so that you can fit into your smartphone cases.
  
 
 
  
*Sound Impressions and Full Review to follow...*


----------



## Vitor Valeri

eaglewings said:


> *Effect Audio Leonidas - Physical Impressions*
> 
> - As for the 'Y' split, their current Carbon Fiber 'Y' split looks great, but I had read, those are a bit heavy. So I requested for their former, simpler, black plastic split, as I wanted something light. I heard, EA is coming up with a new lighter version of the Carbon Fiber 'Y' split.


 
  
 Good to know. I found the new Y split heavy, but I did not think about asking to put the old one. Probably the cable I ordered will come with the heavy-duty version of carbon fiber...

 I know exactly the difference between the Y split of plastic and the one of carbon fiber because I own the first version of Ares with the Y of plastic. In fact it is very light and you do not even feel weight.


----------



## spw1880

A big thank you to the effect audio team..

I made my order barely a week ago and my thor silver II+ has arrived. 

Have only listened to it for an hour or so, so it is not burned in yet

So far impressions are very positive. More micro details are heard with good clarity.
Smoother, airier and extended treble, less bass bloat, deeper bass extension, vocals are more natural and details vocals stood out with less grainyness. What really stood out is the effortlessness and speed, compared my previous cable.

Build quality and suppleness of the cable is exceptional. Making it very user friendly.

Well done for a great product.
Many thanks to eric as well for great customer service.


----------



## EffectAudio

flipper203 said:


> Hello, would the leonidas cable fit well in terms of sound with the Empire Ears Zeus R ? And the 64Audio A6? Did anyone here try thiese combinations?
> 
> Another query, will you soon get 4.4mm sony balanced cable termination?


 
 Heyy @flipper203 ~
 Yep, we do have the 4.4mm Sony Balanced Cable. We've yet gotten the chance to update the connector into the website. Meanwhile, "Leonidas" pairs pretty well with the Zeus XIV & Zeus R, recently we tested it alongside Jack Vang and the Zeus XR Adel at the portafest. The Zeus XR Adel is a beast! 
  


chaiyuta said:


> Seem like Effect Audio release Gold plated Copper 4 wires (Rowan) coming with Empire Ears Merlin in Porta Festival.


 
 The "Rowan" is indeed a gold plated copper cable. However, its only released to pair with Merlin. Effect Audio will not be selling it separately, much like the case with "Excalibur". During the Portafest, "Merlin" was brought along as a soft launch. We will be announcing the official global launch shortly


----------



## EffectAudio

eaglewings said:


> *Effect Audio Leonidas - Physical Impressions*
> 
> I purchased a Leonidas for my EE Zeus-XIV-ADEL. The cable arrived today. It came in the Effect Audio square box. Fortunately, the Round Leather case was in stock and so, I got one with my Leonidas.
> 
> ...


 


 Heyy buddy. Great pictures! Thank you for your kind words. Cant wait to hear your impressions 
  


vitor valeri said:


> Good to know. I found the new Y split heavy, but I did not think about asking to put the old one. Probably the cable I ordered will come with the heavy-duty version of carbon fiber...
> 
> I know exactly the difference between the Y split of plastic and the one of carbon fiber because I own the first version of Ares with the Y of plastic. In fact it is very light and you do not even feel weight.


 

 We value every feedback from the community and we listened!  We have already started shipping the new slimmer profile Y-Split. Expect a similar design which is twice smaller and twice lighter!


----------



## EffectAudio

spw1880 said:


> A big thank you to the effect audio team..
> 
> I made my order barely a week ago and my thor silver II+ has arrived.
> 
> ...


 


 Thank you for your kind words buddy, these instances encourages the whole Effect Audio Team. Im glad that im of help during your purchase process.
 Psyched you're enjoying the Thor Silver II+ as much as we do  

 -Eric


----------



## audio123

Will effect audio have the option of ares 2+, silver 2+, leonidas, spc quad metal cable


----------



## Vitor Valeri

effectaudio said:


> Heyy buddy. Great pictures! Thank you for your kind words. Cant wait to hear your impressions
> 
> 
> We value every feedback from the community and we listened!  We have already started shipping the new slimmer profile Y-Split. Expect a similar design which is twice smaller and twice lighter!


 
  
 Thanks for the photos! They helped a lot to see the difference!

 Unfortunately my cable is with the old split Y (I asked them to send me a photo of the cable before sending it in the postal service).
  
 Obs: My cable has not yet come for me to test it ...


----------



## EagleWings

effectaudio said:


> Heyy buddy. Great pictures! Thank you for your kind words. Cant wait to hear your impressions


 
  
 Thanks man. 
  


effectaudio said:


> We value every feedback from the community and we listened!  We have already started shipping the new slimmer profile Y-Split. Expect a similar design which is twice smaller and twice lighter!


 
  
 The new 'Y' split looks like the best of both worlds. Combining the look and feel of the Carbon Fiber in a lighter body. Now I wish I had requested this one for my cable.


----------



## proedros

time to share some impressions on the *ares ii *cable i won in the effect audio giveway

 i used it with my NT6 ciem , which has a reference sound and pairs well with copper/hybrid cables (i have not tried any silver cables but i doubt that it needs one , being already a bright/detailed ciem)

 ares ii shares the typical copper sound and I found that it pairs well with the bright NT6
  
 compared to the nt6 stock cable , ares ii brings a better clarity in the mids while beefing up the lows and the mids while keeping the highs transparent and detailed
  
 i think that for its price is a very good option , especially if you want to stay below the 200$ threshold
  
 the build and finish is very nicely done and shows that it's a cable crafted with precision and knowledge
  
 if you are looking for a copper cable that does the job without burning huge hole in your wallet , ares ii does the trick
  
 thanx again to eric / effect audio for giving us the chance to test/listen to their cable


----------



## EffectAudio

audio123 said:


> Will effect audio have the option of ares 2+, silver 2+, leonidas, spc quad metal cable


 

 Hmm~ Ambitious design. It's possible to braid them together yes. Why not send in a "Bespoke" request and see what goes? 
 http://www.effectaudio.com/bespoke.html/
  


vitor valeri said:


> Thanks for the photos! They helped a lot to see the difference!
> 
> Unfortunately my cable is with the old split Y (I asked them to send me a photo of the cable before sending it in the postal service).
> 
> Obs: My cable has not yet come for me to test it ...


 

 No worries Vitor  ~ Unfortunately, during the production phase of your cable, the slim profile Y-split wasn't available yet. Meanwhile, do keep us updated on the postal service delay, we'll assist in every way possible! Hope it reaches you soon!


eaglewings said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> The new 'Y' split looks like the best of both worlds. Combining the look and feel of the Carbon Fiber in a lighter body. Now I wish I had requested this one for my cable.


 

 Bro, we can always discuss on re-braiding and changing the Y-split in the future when our production work load frees up  No worries man.


 Happy Holidays Guys! Stay well in this chilly weather 

 -Eric


----------



## Vitor Valeri

effectaudio said:


> No worries Vitor  ~ Unfortunately, during the production phase of your cable, the slim profile Y-split wasn't available yet. Meanwhile, do keep us updated on the postal service delay, we'll assist in every way possible! Hope it reaches you soon!


 
  
 Thanks for the support you've been giving me Eric! I'll let you know about the delay to arrive. I even sent you an email shortly. Many thanks for the excellent service.


----------



## EagleWings

effectaudio said:


> Bro, we can always discuss on re-braiding and changing the Y-split in the future when our production work load frees up  No worries man.
> 
> Happy Holidays Guys! Stay well in this chilly weather
> 
> -Eric


 
  
 Sounds like a plan man!
  
 Happy Holidays to you and the EA team!


----------



## audio123

After months with my Ares 2+, sparkly highs and meaty mids performance redefines the sound of copper. Top cable by Effect Audio, outshining other competitiors like PW No.5, Audio Mahogany Litz (incredibly overpriced cable), Toxic Black Widow


----------



## EffectAudio

audio123 said:


> After months with my Ares 2+, sparkly highs and meaty mids performance redefines the sound of copper. Top cable by Effect Audio, outshining other competitiors like PW No.5, Audio Mahogany Litz (incredibly overpriced cable), Toxic Black Widow


 


 Thank you for your kind words. Glad you're loving our Ares II+  Happy holidays.


----------



## EffectAudio

We're getting ready for the launch of the EA 4.4mm connector soon!  

 Available to order as a termination option! Website has yet to update, for special configurations like the 4.4mm, send us a mail!


----------



## blazinblazin

Man, that's tempting


----------



## EffectAudio

http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-thor-silver-ii/reviews/17657 

 Twister6 review on Thor Silver II+ is now up!


----------



## eddie0817

Thor ll+ is the best pure silver cable I had heard, provide the deeper bass and less sparkle in treble with good extension compare to normal silver cable.
 Super soft insulation with the new Y split, more easy to use when walking.
  
 Thanks Effect audio team create this new milestone silver cable.


----------



## tangents

Quote:


effectaudio said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-thor-silver-ii/reviews/17657
> 
> Twister6 review on Thor Silver II+ is now up!


 
  
 Regarding the 2.5-to-3.5 right angle adapter shown in *twister6*'s review — I couldn't find it on your website. Is it not available for purchase?


----------



## ironpeg

*Effect Audio: Mars (4wires) + Leonidas (4wires) Bespoke (MLB)*

  
*Ergonomics*
             The cable is 8 wire braided. Solid and robust for usage. I use them both inside and outside the house with no trouble. The cable is very flexible despite being 8 wire braided. 
*Sound*
Presentation
             MLB soundstage is similar to Heracles soundstage. It expands the soundstage in both width and depth.
Bass
             Bass is tighter, deeper and cleaner. No mid bass boost like Heracles which makes the sound very clean.
Mid
             Mid is very clean and details. 
High
             Treble is very sparkling in MLB. To me, treble is not harsh and piercing.
*Conclusion*
             MLB greatly improves the stage of the iems. It equally improves the sound of each area. MLB is the cable with the cleanness sound I’ve ever tried. I would recommend this cable for those who seek to hear all the details in the song. 
  
Price: 3/5
Bass: 5/5
Mid: 5/5
Treble: 5/5
Soundstage: 5/5
  
*Comparison*
  
*Heracles vs MLB*
  
 MLB is consider a reference type cable for me while Heracles is more fun. Bass hit harder and more impactful with Heracles but treble sparks more in MLB. Heracles bring mid a little bit forward than MLB because of the boost in midbass.


----------



## EffectAudio

tangents said:


> Regarding the 2.5-to-3.5 right angle adapter shown in *twister6*'s review — I couldn't find it on your website. Is it not available for purchase?


 
 It's available. Send us a mail!


----------



## Farzer

Hi everyone! I'm new to this site and actually just signed up a couple of mins ago. I guess I'm suppose to post on a forum that's already running? Sorry if I'm wrong, any help would be greatly appreciated! 
So right now I have a white iRiver Play Dicple D28 "REI-D28(B)" RAM#CV0114. It's in great condition! I was very surprised with it and I'm trying to educate myself about this product as much as I can. It's very interesting and there's a lot of information on it. I would love any feedback since I'm looking to sell or even maybe trade it for something I would use more often. I know iRivers are popular outside the US and not to many people have even heard of it before? As for the people that do know about them, they know it's a excellent product! MP3 players, dictionary, etc. Any info or suggestions on price would really help me! Thanks in advance! You can PM me or comment to me about it. Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas


----------



## EffectAudio

http://www.head-fi.org/t/830253/vision-ears-x-effect-audio-introducing-ve6xc-limited-silver-edition

 Check out the official VE6Xcontrol Limited Silver Edition launch~!!


----------



## roguepp88

Here comes a quick review/impression on the Effect Audio ARES ii copper cable I won on the previous giveaway
  
 I used it with my Lear LCM BD 4.2 (dialed to 12 o'clock, which is a balanced reference sound in my opinion).
 I compared this with several stock and aftermarket cables: stock Lear cable, Lear custom (full copper) upgrade cable, and Linum BAX cables.
  
 I found that the ARES ii provided a subtle improvement in sound compared to all three cables.
 The bass was definitely tighter compared to all three, and the bass extension seemed to be a tiny bit better too.
 The Mids, I found that it was a huge improvement to the stock cable in all aspects, and provided better clarity to both the Lear custom cable as well as the Linum BAX.
 I found the least improvements in the highs, though it still trumped the stock cable, it was about the same as the Lear custom cable that I owned previously.
 Lastly, the build of the cable is perfect, there wasn't any flaws I can see at all, and its functioning perfectly with minimal microphonics so far.
  
 For the price of this cable, I would say its a huge steal. If I had gotten the chance to test it before I actually won it in a contest, I would have most likely been even more impressed by the price to quality ratio.
  
  
Price: Not applicable
Bass: 4.5/5
Mid: 4/5
Treble: 4/5
Soundstage: 4/5
Build: 5/5
  
Overall: 4 to 4.5/5 (subject to price)
  
 Thanks again to Effect audio for giving me the chance to own a gorgeous product like this! I look forward to owning more of their cables in the future.


----------



## EffectAudio

_Here's an website update as well as our new arrivals of connector & adaptors _
  ​ 
*EA 4.4mm Connector  [**For Sony NW-WM1A & WM1Z DAPs]*


*Order Now!*
  
  
Effect Audio Research Lab's elegantly designed and machined 4.4mm Connectors for Sony DAPs balanced connection. Using the highest grade of handpicked materials. Meticulous planning into the design considerations involved for users' practicality and functionality as well as Sound Quality. With the Craftsman Spirit and technical specialities background, Effect Audio R&D further considered Manufacturers or DIY-er's ease of use as well.
  

Features: 
-Audiophile Grade 
-Gold Plated Connector 
-Non Magnetic Shielded Steel Housing 

Specifications: 
Core Diameter - 5mm 
Housing Length - 24mm 
Overall Length - 43.67mm

  
*Ultra-Short Adaptor - (2.5mm)[4.4mm]  [For Sony NW-WM1A & WM1Z DAPs]* 



*Order Now!*
  
Shortest signal path possible that allows for minimal to no degradation of Sonal Characteristics / Signature due to the introduction of foreign elements. Merticulously secured in place (to reduce breakage) with Effect Audio's unique techniques from years of experience in Cable crafting. 

Features: 
 - Gold Plated Connector
- Official Sony 4.4mm Pentaconn Connector
 - Effect Audio designed and enclosure
  
  
  

*Ultra-Short Adaptor - (2.5mm)[4.4mm]*


*Order Now!!*


Shortest signal path possible that allows for minimal to no degradation of Sonal Characteristics / Signature due to the introduction of foreign elements. Merticulously secured in place (to reduce breakage) with Effect Audio's unique techniques from years of experience in Cable crafting.

Features:
Gold Plated Plug
Chrome & Brass Plated Housing


----------



## Falconlistener

1) Initial Impression

The silver cable is very well made, a great product from Singapore. The sleeves feel very smooth with no rubbery texture. The audio jack and the Y splitter is the standard Effect Audio ones, also very well finished. Initially, I thought the sound will produce a bright signature just like any other silver cables. I also own a Thor Silver cable for comparrison against this new model. The Thor Silver has a bright and tight bass sound signature. The Thor Silver 2+ is silver litz configuration, given a special coating and the result is a cleaner,bassier and not a bright sound. Its is something which I did not expect but it really is more analytical and focused.

2) After burning in

Having the Thor Silver 2+ for around 2 months of listening, the signature changed slightly, there is more emphasis on the mids and lows which I will explain more in detail. The earpiece I am using will be the triple driver iem from Cypher Labs C6iem.

3) Sound
1: Lows
The bass has a much more tighter feel to it and its gives a great impact too. Its also very detailed and it goes deep enough to be heard. However, it does not have a very strong bass like a copper cable but it has more body than an ordinary silver one. It too will not get loose and decay.

2: Mids
With a cleaner background, the mids are clearer, vocals are detailed and better definition. I do feel the mids are fuller and warm for certain vocal songs and there is a slight forwardness for the vocals that are packed with energy.

3: Highs
Its not a very authentic silver highs nor is it bright sounding and it will roll off slightly. There are also no spikes, I get a more acceptable and enjoyable detailed highs. It is definitely much more tamed.

4) Background and Soundstage

With litz configuration and the individual coating of each strand, the background is much more cleaner. The results are revealing, details do stand out more, poor audio sources are more noticeable. The separation for instruments are more distinct and layered, the soundstage has a slightly more width to it.

5) Overall Impression
The experience with this cable is truly remarkable, its a warmer and cleaner sounding for a silver cable. I am able to pair it with earpieces like from Vision Ears VE5 and VE6 X Control and Noble Audio Kaiser 10 and Katana. They do sound pretty darn good with this upgrade. Its a cable worth investing and able to match with a wider range of iems and ciems. Ultimately, its all down to personal preferences.


----------



## Kiats

Happy New Year to Eric and the rest of the team at Effect Audio!


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Happy New Year to Eric Chong, Zou Suyang and a whole Team Effect Audio! May 2017 be graced with more news and a determination to always be improving the products!


----------



## ryanjsoo

Just posted my thoughts on the Ares II+ and custom cables in general. There's no doubt in my mind that it produces sound changes and it's definitely a very accomplished sound. Again, loving the fit and finish on this cable, it is truly striking. 
  
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-ares-ii-plus-edition-iem-cable/reviews/17717​
 https://everydaylisteningblog.wordpress.com/2017/01/01/a-thesis-on-custom-cables-and-subjective-audio-improvements/


----------



## Kiats

The Leonidas with 4.4mm balanced plug.


----------



## ironpeg

kiats said:


> The Leonidas with 4.4mm balanced plug.


 
 Did you have it retermination?


----------



## EffectAudio

kiats said:


> Happy New Year to Eric and the rest of the team at Effect Audio!


 

  


vitor valeri said:


> Happy New Year to Eric Chong, Zou Suyang and a whole Team Effect Audio! May 2017 be graced with more news and a determination to always be improving the products!


 


 Thank you Kiats & Vitor 

 Effect Audio wishes everybody good health and joy in the 2017!! We are very thankful for the support rendered as we grind through 2016. We value every friendship / relationship forged throughout the year. Please do continue to keep posted on us as we bring you some very exciting things for 2017! 

 -Eric


----------



## Kiats

ironpeg said:


> Did you have it retermination?




Yes it's been reterminated.


----------



## ryanjsoo

I was wondering if you guys offer the Ares II+ for the Sennheiser HD700? Also what length is the cable? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Thor!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Review to follow on Head- fi and Head pie


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Very happy with my recent purchase, Ares II ! 
  
 Arrived yesterday.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

I added more photos and one video above.


----------



## EffectAudio

vitor valeri said:


> I added more photos and one video above.


 

 Hey buddy! Thanks for going out of the way to showcase our Ares II. Glad that the Ares II finally reached you  Enjoy, and thank you for your continual support!
  


expatinjapan said:


> Review to follow on Head- fi and Head pie


 

 Looking forward to your impressions buddy~ 

 -Eric


----------



## Vitor Valeri

effectaudio said:


> Hey buddy! Thanks for going out of the way to showcase our Ares II. Glad that the Ares II finally reached you  Enjoy, and thank you for your continual support!
> 
> -Eric


 
  
 I also thank you, Eric, for all the support you gave me throughout my problem to receive the cable.


----------



## EagleWings

My review of the Leonidas is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-leonidas/reviews/17788
  
 Happy Listening!


----------



## EffectAudio

eaglewings said:


> My review of the Leonidas is up:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-leonidas/reviews/17788
> 
> Happy Listening!


 

 Nicely written~! Im glad you loved our "Leonidas" 

 -Eric


----------



## blazinblazin

Will i be able to order a cable with 4.4mm plug?


----------



## EffectAudio

blazinblazin said:


> Will i be able to order a cable with 4.4mm plug?


 

 Heyy buddy,

 You'll be able to order our cables with 4.4mm plug. Meanwhile, before the website is finished with updating, please send me a mail if you would like cables configuration that isn't currently listed in the website 

 Cheers,
 Eric


----------



## EagleWings

effectaudio said:


> Nicely written~! Im glad you loved our "Leonidas"
> 
> -Eric




Thanks Eric!


----------



## Breezerex

Gotten my hands on a 8 braided Thor sliver 2 paired with empire Spartan 4. After 10hr burn in. I tried them, surprisingly it was not the usual sliver cable I was Hopping for. It's bass emphasis, however soundstage was wide, mid are Excellent, high are smooth. Sound very good with live recording felt like personally there, pop songs are also articulated well with a lot of details in a studio effect. If u are a bass head and don't want sacrifice on detail. This is the cable for u. I tried the 4 braided first. All I can say the 4 braided
Presentation is forward and lacking a bit on details than 8 braided.


----------



## chaiyuta

breezerex said:


> Gotten my hands on a 8 braided Thor sliver 2 paired with empire Spartan 4. After 10hr burn in. I tried them, surprisingly it was not the usual sliver cable I was Hopping for. It's bass emphasis, however soundstage was wide, mid are Excellent, high are smooth. Sound very good with live recording felt like personally there, pop songs are also articulated well with a lot of details in a studio effect. If u are a bass head and don't want sacrifice on detail. This is the cable for u. I tried the 4 braided first. All I can say the 4 braided
> Presentation is forward and lacking a bit on details than 8 braided.




Very curious how the sound from Thor Silver2+ 8braided will be.


----------



## Breezerex

chaiyuta said:


> Very curious how the sound from Thor Silver2+ 8braided will be.




Er it will be too fking thick and u better have a good dap to output enough power, I tried comparing 4 vs 8 braided I can conclude the theory that 8 are more smooth at the cost of being laid back where as 4 braided are fast and forward sounding.


----------



## chaiyuta

breezerex said:


> Er it will be too fking thick and u better have a good dap to output enough power, I tried comparing 4 vs 8 braided I can conclude the theory that 8 are more smooth at the cost of being laid back where as 4 braided are fast and forward sounding.


 
 My understanding is more wires less resistance (based on physics), so I don't think It need to amp or increase volume at all. Anyway thanks for your impression between 4 & 8.


----------



## Breezerex

chaiyuta said:


> My understanding is more wires less resistance (based on physics), so I don't think It need to amp or increase volume at all. Anyway thanks for your impression between 4 & 8.




Yea less resistance that why smooth. However it get difficult to drive from a smart phone.


----------



## Breezerex

Anyone bought the bespoke Leonidas with Thor sliver 2? Care to share the sound?


----------



## gearofwar

Hi guys, I'm new to Effect Audio products. Heard positive things from my good friends from MS. I'm currently looking to upgrade my HD800's cable. I'm using QP1R as main dap, any recommendation would be great. Personally, i think HD800's signature is completely lifeless next to Ether headphones so I'm looking to make it as much sweet as possible without harsh or too bright, also without losing any resolution because I love details and resolution.(I know it's kind of hard to find this kind of sound without sacrificing others) . My budget is 500 for now. Thanks


----------



## Breezerex

gearofwar said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to Effect Audio products. Heard positive things from my good friends from MS. I'm currently looking to upgrade my HD800's cable. I'm using QP1R as main dap, any recommendation would be great. Personally, i think HD800's signature is completely lifeless next to Ether headphones so I'm looking to make it as much sweet as possible without harsh or too bright, also without losing any resolution because I love details and resolution.(I know it's kind of hard to find this kind of sound without sacrificing others) . My budget is 500 for now. Thanks




Not harsh or bright, Thor sliver 2 a good choice.


----------



## gearofwar

breezerex said:


> Not harsh or bright, Thor sliver 2 a good choice.


 
 Interesting, I was expecting some kind of hybrid or copper cable instead of silver. Thanks btw


----------



## blazinblazin

What can Effect Audio recommend me?
  
 I am currently using SONY 4.4mm Balanced Kimber Kable on Andromeda with WM1A. The Kimber Kable is a 8 Braided copper cable.
  
 I like the room filling background sound and depth in the front.
  
 But it lost some details compared to ALO Reference 8 Cable i have. Which is a hybrid SPC and copper cable.
  
 I want something like the Kimber Kable but still maintain clarity if possible a bit more highs.
  
 Will Eros II+ or Thor Silver II+ be better?


----------



## Breezerex

blazinblazin said:


> What can Effect Audio recommend me?
> 
> I am currently using SONY 4.4mm Balanced Kimber Kable on Andromeda with WM1A. The Kimber Kable is a 8 Braided copper cable.
> 
> ...




U can try bespoke cables by telling them ur desire sound then mix different products of theirs into a new cable. Maybe end year I will try it lol


----------



## Vitor Valeri

*Review: A short impression of the Effect Audio Ares II with JH5*
  
 Link: http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-ares-ii-iem-cable/reviews/17912


----------



## tangents

Received a couple of adapters (2.5mm female to 3.5mm male). Very clean build


----------



## EffectAudio

*Event & Promotions*

_Giveaway / Feedback_
 We will be preparing a short survey/feedback form to be filled up upon demo-ing our 3 prototypes cables. Participants stand a chance to win the following items:
  
1st Prize: Thor Silver II (IEM) *Worth US$349.9*
2nd Prize: Eros II (IEM) *Worth US$249.9*
3rd Prize: Ares II (IEM) *Worth US$149.9*
4th Prize: EA Premium Case *Worth US$100*
5th Prize: EA Premium Case *Worth US$100*

_Discount Promotion_
 15% all cables orders placed with us on the show with our order form! 
*Cables List* _IEM Cables_
_Ares II _
  
_Ares II+
 Eros II
 Eros II+
 Thor Silver II
 Thor Silver II+
 Mars 
 Leonidas_
*Special Prototype**:  #1 , #2 , #3
 *Soft Launch prototypes for "Heritage Series" next release. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
_Headphone Cables_
 Ares II+ 8 wire (Audeze) : Adaptors to Hifiman HE1000 & Focal available
 Eros II+ 8 wire (Audeze) : Adaptors to Hifiman HE1000 & Focal available
 Thor Silver II+ 8 wire (Audeze) : Adaptors to Hifiman HE1000 & Focal available

 Audeze LCD 3 & Hifiman HE1000 available for testing as well!
  
*IEM/CIEM List*
  
 1) Empire X EffectAudio : "Arthur", Cabled with "Excalibur"
 2) Empire X EffectAudio : "Merlin", Cabled with "Rowan"
 3) Vision Ears X EffectAudio : "VE6XC Limited Silver Edition", Cabled with "Leonidas 8 wires"
 4) JOMO audio : "Samba", Cabled with "Ares II"


 Look forward to meeting y'all!


----------



## EffectAudio

For those who couldnt make the show, use CODE "effectnyc" during checkout from 4th Feb - 8th Feb to enjoy 10% off your cable orders!


----------



## sonickarma

effectaudio said:


> For those who couldnt make the show, use CODE "effectnyc" during checkout from 4th Feb - 8th Feb to enjoy 10% off your cable orders!


 
 cool stuff Eric- thanks for extending the offer to all


----------



## Breezerex

Using the Thor sliver 2 8 braided with empire Spartan for 3 weeks now. I start to notice the transition of the sound signature. The high became very natural and more smooth. The mid are alluring to me, especially female vocals. The low surprisingly change the most as the bassy nature was gone. It's still tight and nice. The soundstage remained the same which was wide and spacious.


----------



## EffectAudio

breezerex said:


> Using the Thor sliver 2 8 braided with empire Spartan for 3 weeks now. I start to notice the transition of the sound signature. The high became very natural and more smooth. The mid are alluring to me, especially female vocals. The low surprisingly change the most as the bassy nature was gone. It's still tight and nice. The soundstage remained the same which was wide and spacious.


 

 Thank you for posting up your impressions buddy!  Glad you're loving them!!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

OVERKILL

Effect Audio Thor ii+ cable 
iBasso DX200
ALO Audio inter connect
ALO Continental V5
Campfire Audio Vega 

Sounds fantastic full, smooth, lush with excellent detailing and resolution.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

I decided to post the review on the topic besides posting in the reviews section ( http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-ares-ii-iem-cable/reviews/17912 )
  
  
*A short impression of the Effect Audio Ares II with JH5*
  
  

  
  
  
*Physical aspects*

 I found the cable very well built (I even made a video showing it better).

 The plastic used seemed good quality, is very soft and does not scratch the skin and does not bother the ear. They also took care of the positioning of the reinforced plastic in the part where the cable leaves the connector that fits in the handset thus providing a more anatomical fitting in the ear so as not to disturb during a walk for example.

 Although the connectors are made of metal, in this cable they have taken care of the size and type of metal so as not to weigh the whole assembly when the person is using it. They were especially careful with the Y cable splitter so as not to get heavy and "pull" the handset down injuring the user's ear.

 In the connector that fits in the phone we observe by the photo even though it has an extra layer of plastic placed close to the metal part to avoid that the cable breaks in that part that usually moves more when we walk with the phone or when we fit in the ear.

 The cable is super malleable, has no memory and I did not detect any microphones during my walks on the street. So if you want to go out even with wind, the cable will not produce sounds while you listen to the music.
  
  
*Sound*

 The bass has gained more impact, speed and definition.

 The middle ones became sweeter, melodious.

 The treble gained more stretch and definition.

 Of course the proportion of this is not gigantic like changing a earphone. But the combination of these details that modified the music playing on my handset gave the final set a very big touch of euphony and made the songs much more enjoyable to hear.
  
  
*Conclusion*

 The cable is worth it. The final set of comfort, sound, robustness and beauty convince me that it was worth it.


----------



## EffectAudio

Our recent visit to NYC Canjam~!

 Killing it alongside @Jack Vang from Empires~!!


----------



## gearofwar

Hi guys, what would be the recommended upgrade cable for W500 Ahmorph? I find it having bright upper mid and sometimes it's harsh instead of musical or sweet.


----------



## audio123

gearofwar said:


> Hi guys, what would be the recommended upgrade cable for W500 Ahmorph? I find it having bright upper mid and sometimes it's harsh instead of musical or sweet.


 

 8 Core Leonidas or 8 Core Ares 2


----------



## gearofwar

audio123 said:


> 8 Core Leonidas or 8 Core Ares 2


 
 Thanks.
 Between W500 and Hum Pristine, do you think which one Leonidas is best pairing with?


----------



## audio123

gearofwar said:


> Thanks.
> Between W500 and Hum Pristine, do you think which one Leonidas is best pairing with?


 

 w500 is smoother than the aggressive hum pristine. leonidas is best paired with the pristine as such.


----------



## blazinblazin

audio123 Which cable is best paired with Andromeda+WM1A combo?


----------



## sawrym

audio123 said:


> 8 Core Leonidas or 8 Core Ares 2


 
 Has any of you compaired 4 vs 8 braid of these cables? And Leonidas vs Ares...


----------



## sawrym

Hi there,

 Which cable would fit the best for H8.2 from EA offer? 

 I had Ares II with CA flagship and they sounded very good, but I would like to make get everything from my ciems;] 

 Thanks 

 Mat


----------



## AndrewCanDo

@sawrym Just send a PM to Eric from @EffectAudio and he'll take care of you!


----------



## EffectAudio

sawrym said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Which cable would fit the best for H8.2 from EA offer?
> 
> ...


 
 Pm sent!  


andrewcando said:


> @sawrym Just send a PM to Eric from @EffectAudio and he'll take care of you!


 
 Thanks for pointing Mat to the right direction  ~ have a great day ahead! 

 -Eric


----------



## ejong7

Here is my long overdue impressions on my visit to the Effect Audio office last year. My apologies to the Effect Audio for the huge delay.


----------



## tangents

I received my Ares II+ cable yesterday — thanks @EffectAudio 
  
 This is my first Effect Audio cable, and also my first low-gauge cable, and overall I'm very happy with it. Total turnaround time was less than a week. I was going back and forth trying to decide whether to choose the new slim metal y-splitter or the older black plastic splitter. In the end I'm glad I chose the metal one because it's MUCH smaller than I had expected, even after seeing comparison photos.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

tangents said:


> I received my Ares II+ cable yesterday — thanks @EffectAudio
> 
> This is my first Effect Audio cable, and also my first low-gauge cable, and overall I'm very happy with it. Total turnaround time was less than a week. I was going back and forth trying to decide whether to choose the new metal y-splitter or the older black plastic splitter. In the end I'm glad I chose the metal one because it's MUCH smaller than I had expected, even after seeing comparison photos.


 
  
 Congratulations on the purchase! It's an excellent cable!


----------



## EffectAudio

ejong7 said:


> Here is my long overdue impressions on my visit to the Effect Audio office last year. My apologies to the Effect Audio for the huge delay.


 
 Cool! Feel free to pop by anytime you're in town! Thanks buddy. Loved the chat and appreciate your enthusiasm 

 -Eric


tangents said:


> I received my Ares II+ cable yesterday — thanks @EffectAudio
> 
> This is my first Effect Audio cable, and also my first low-gauge cable, and overall I'm very happy with it. Total turnaround time was less than a week. I was going back and forth trying to decide whether to choose the new slim metal y-splitter or the older black plastic splitter. In the end I'm glad I chose the metal one because it's MUCH smaller than I had expected, even after seeing comparison photos.


 
 Glad you received it in kind  ~ Go crazy with it buddy


----------



## Vitor Valeri

JH Audio made a video where they recommend Effect Audio cables!
  
 https://www.facebook.com/JHAudio/videos/10155621807454041/


----------



## AndrewCanDo

I miraculously haven't posted anything about my cable yet. Ive been using the EROS 2 in a 6-wire braid for about a month and a half and I gotta say - its bar none beautiful. While i'm not one to talk about the sound changes a cable brings (limited to no experience in this regard), the ergonomics are great! There's little to no cable memory and the updated slimmer Y-split keeps the weight down. 
  
 Thanks to the EA Team and especially Eric!
  
 I'll also be sending you a PM about some bespoke cables @EffectAudio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *Sorry for the potato picture*


----------



## spw1880

Having no cable memory is for me one of the best features of my effect audio cable ..even with a 3 or 4 finger coil..the cable is able to regain straightness and this is such a pleasant experience especially while on the go.


----------



## EffectAudio

andrewcando said:


> I miraculously haven't posted anything about my cable yet. Ive been using the EROS 2 in a 6-wire braid for about a month and a half and I gotta say - its bar none beautiful. While i'm not one to talk about the sound changes a cable brings (limited to no experience in this regard), the ergonomics are great! There's little to no cable memory and the updated slimmer Y-split keeps the weight down.
> 
> Thanks to the EA Team and especially Eric!
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for your kind words buddy  Will be giving a pat on the back for the rest of the team! 
  


spw1880 said:


> Having no cable memory is for me one of the best features of my effect audio cable ..even with a 3 or 4 finger coil..the cable is able to regain straightness and this is such a pleasant experience especially while on the go.


 

 You're right  and assuming if the cable get crumpled, there is a method to "refresh" the cable ergonomics, which i will get Suyang to make a video on it as soon as i can. 

 - Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

*Andrew Reagan, President (JHAudio), sharing his thoughts on our cables and how it brought about the noticeable improvements in Sound Quality and Staging in this* *video. *



  
*Andy's stamp of approval for EA essentially are huge motivations to further innovate and bring forth more amazing stuffs! Load of things to look forward to!*

_In response to JH Audio's recent shout out to us, We are responding with a "Jerry Harvey Audio Week" !!~_

_For all "JHA 4pin Cables Orders", with effect from Mar 1st - Mar 8th. We are offering the following:_

_1) 10% off all cable orders that is crafted for JH Audio 4Pins (With or without) Bass Control._

 _2) Free Express Shipping Worldwide (All JH audio Cables)_

_Email to eric@effectaudio.com to place your order in this format:_

 Product : eg. Thor Silver II
 Connector : eg. JH24 w Bass Control
 Terminations : eg. EA4.4mm

*Time for an upgrade!*

 -Eric


----------



## tangents

Effect Audio Thor II+ fresh out of the box


----------



## EffectAudio

Something's Brewing....


----------



## tangents

Leonidas II & II+ ?


----------



## blazinblazin

Leonidas~


----------



## tangents

Lionheart


----------



## chaiyuta

tangents said:


> Lionheart


 
 What does it consist of?


----------



## ironpeg

If I remember correctly, it's gold plated copper and copper.


----------



## blazinblazin

Ya i heard in a video it's a copper cable with Mars cable or construction.

Probably base on copper with mars strands or something.

AV One facebook have the interview of CANJAM Singapore


----------



## tangents

blazinblazin said:


> Ya i heard in a video it's a copper cable with Mars cable or construction.
> 
> Probably base on copper with mars strands or something.
> 
> AV One facebook have the interview of CANJAM Singapore


 
  
 Difficult to hear what @EffectAudio is saying because of the background noise, but it sounds like it will be GPC+SPC. Price ~ $499 USD. I wonder if it will be Litz.


----------



## blazinblazin

tangents said:


> Difficult to hear what @EffectAudio is saying because of the background noise, but it sounds like it will be GPC+SPC. Price ~ $499 USD. I wonder if it will be Litz.


 
 Looking at the teaser pic, probably same Litz construction like the Leonidas.
 2 bundles of Gold plated mix with other bundles.


----------



## arthurl

Can anyone refer me to a good source for comparing these vs the Moon Audio Silver/Black Dragon cables?


----------



## chaiyuta

tangents said:


> Difficult to hear what @EffectAudio is saying because of the background noise, but it sounds like it will be GPC+SPC. Price ~ $499 USD. I wonder if it will be Litz.


 
 Wow. Sound is so promising. It has a lot of mix metal.


----------



## spw1880

More innovation on metals composition of cables...sweeeett
More options on matching with all the iems and headphones out there. I would like to request having a thicker version as i know there are many like me who appreciate the aesthetic appeal of a beefy thick cable (22awg or less) along with the slight difference in sonic character that comes with a thicker wire.

Well done EA


----------



## ezekiel77

Long shot but I have to ask, can a 4-braid SE cable (I have Eros) be reterminated to Sony 4.4mm?


----------



## ironpeg

ezekiel77 said:


> Long shot but I have to ask, can a 4-braid SE cable (I have Eros) be reterminated to Sony 4.4mm?


 
 Yes but it comes at a cost.


----------



## ezekiel77

ironpeg said:


> Yes but it comes at a cost.


 
  
 Thanks, I'll try to contact Eric again.


----------



## EffectAudio

Quote:


tangents said:


> Difficult to hear what @EffectAudio is saying because of the background noise, but it sounds like it will be GPC+SPC. Price ~ $499 USD. I wonder if it will be Litz.



  


blazinblazin said:


> Looking at the teaser pic, probably same Litz construction like the Leonidas.
> 2 bundles of Gold plated mix with other bundles.


 

 Heyy guys! Apologies for the short hiatus. We have been so busy attending shows all around the world and getting overwhelmed by your enthusiasm  

 "Lionheart" has caught the attention of many during all the shows and will be readily available worldwide soon! Yes, "Lionheart" essentially will feature the fusion of a GPC (Gold Plated Copper) with SPC (Silver Plated Copper). Unlike "Leonidas" which moves off as an Silver-based cable, the "Lionheart" is a copper based cable. We've tried quite a few types of different copper types before deriving at the final prototypes!

 We scrutinised every detail and looked into even the type of Gold & Silver plating on the "Lionheart". Imagine a dash of "Mars" gold plating and "Leonidas" winning's Silver plated upon "Lionheart".

 An official launch would done shortly. 

 Stay well my friends. KEEP POSTED!


----------



## EffectAudio

spw1880 said:


> More innovation on metals composition of cables...sweeeett
> More options on matching with all the iems and headphones out there. I would like to request having a thicker version as i know there are many like me who appreciate the aesthetic appeal of a beefy thick cable (22awg or less) along with the slight difference in sonic character that comes with a thicker wire.
> 
> Well done EA


 
 Thank you for your kind words!  We try our best!


ezekiel77 said:


> Thanks, I'll try to contact Eric again.


 
 Pm replied


----------



## Breezerex

i got a 8 braided thor sliver 2, if i mix it with the lion heart and make into a hybrid 8 braided how would it sound?


----------



## EffectAudio

breezerex said:


> i got a 8 braided thor sliver 2, if i mix it with the lion heart and make into a hybrid 8 braided how would it sound?


 

 Hey buddy~

 Thank you for your prior support of our products and for continuing to follow our latest developments  Unfortunately, the "Lionheart" is so limited in quantity and the intricate processes makes it really tough to produce. Due to possibility of materials availability issues, we are not doing any "Bespoke" configurations for "Lionheart" for the moment. 

 ​Hope to seek your understanding 

 -Eric


----------



## blazinblazin

effectaudio said:


> Hey buddy~
> 
> 
> Thank you for your prior support of our products and for continuing to follow our latest developments  Unfortunately, the "Lionheart" is so limited in quantity and the intricate processes makes it really tough to produce. Due to possibility of materials availability issues, we are not doing any "Bespoke" configurations for "Lionheart" for the moment.
> ...




How about 8 braids?


----------



## EffectAudio

blazinblazin said:


> How about 8 braids?


 

 Doubtful for the moment, but i will keep you updated 

 -Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

http://www.head-fi.org/t/840796/effect-audio-heritage-series-lionheart-new-product-launch#post_13361738

 Here we go~!


----------



## ironpeg

Maybe limited release 8-wire Lionheart?
  
 Put me in the buyer list if that happens!


----------



## eddie0817

Don't miss the new cable Lionheart, it is amazing !


----------



## blazinblazin

eddie0817 said:


> Don't miss the new cable Lionheart, it is amazing !




Can you give a comparison between Lionheart and maybe Leonidas?


----------



## EffectAudio

​ 

*Announcement of our new Dealer in United States !!*​   
*MUSICTECK *
Official WebSite
Official WebStore
*Amazon Store*

  ​


----------



## Ike1985

effectaudio said:


> ​
> 
> *Announcement of our new Dealer in United States !!*​
> *MUSICTECK *
> ...


 
  
 Super cool! We need more competition in the cable industry and given the level of quality it looks like you guys are employing, this is great news!


----------



## bavinck

ike1985 said:


> Super cool! We need more competition in the cable industry and given the level of quality it looks like you guys are employing, this is great news!



I bet if cable makers halved their prices they would triple their sales.


----------



## domho7

Hi effect audio 
Presently I am using cayin dap N5 and amp c5. I am using jvc fw 01. 
Would appreciate if you can recommend cable for the earphones. 
I also have an lcd2 but need to replace the ear pads as it came off I use the ifi icanse to drive the lcd2. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rawrster

is anyone able to compare the Thor silver, Eros 2 and ares 2 plus? I have a campfire andromeda and want to try balanced with my fiio x5 III. 

I'm not really a believer in cable changes but I do like cables that are good for portable use (not too thick) and without memory wire. The stock cable had the wire which gets in the way of my glasses. I would like to know what differences from a sound perspective so I could compare the differences to the stock cable if any.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

rawrster said:


> is anyone able to compare the Thor silver, Eros 2 and ares 2 plus? I have a campfire andromeda and want to try balanced with my fiio x5 III.
> 
> I'm not really a believer in cable changes but I do like cables that are good for portable use (not too thick) and without memory wire. The stock cable had the wire which gets in the way of my glasses. I would like to know what differences from a sound perspective so I could compare the differences to the stock cable if any.


 
  
 If you do not want a thick cable, get the Ares II, because the Ares II + is much thicker!

 I own the Ares II and I can tell you that it brings more heat to the music, it leaves the hottest midfields, the most impact and extension for the bass and a little more extension in the trebles. The cable really does not effect memory and is quite comfortable to use. Choose the split Y "EA Carbon Fiber Y-Split (MIni)", this being the best option.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Effect Audio Silver Thor ii+ cable, iBasso DX200 and Campfire Andromeda

*Review is nearly finished


----------



## tangents

Have you tried pairing Thor II+ with Vega? Wondering how it will affect Vega's somewhat precarious treble signature ...
  


expatinjapan said:


> Effect Audio Silver Thor ii+ cable, iBasso DX200 and Campfire Andromeda
> 
> *Review is nearly finished


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I have indeed.

Silver typically increases the lows and the highs to summarize in a basic form.

It all depends on what you want to change about the Vegas signature, dap you are using and after exhausting possible tip solutions.

Imho.

I think Effect audio would be able to give you best advice as they know the capabilities of their range of cables intimately.


----------



## blazinblazin

EffectAudio

If we order a new cable will we get the Metal MMCX that is on ExpatinJapan's cable?

TBH, Being an ex-demo Leonidas i got from MS, one of my mmcx outer case cracked and dropped off, i managed to stick back using plastic modeling glue.


----------



## FidelityCastro

vitor valeri said:


> rawrster said:
> 
> 
> > is anyone able to compare the Thor silver, Eros 2 and ares 2 plus? I have a campfire andromeda and want to try balanced with my fiio x5 III.
> ...




I have the Ares 2+ and Agee with @Vitor Valerie. The copper certainly warms things up. I've found that it needs a reasonably articulate set of IEMs, otersiee we wind up with a but too much "smoothness/musicality/warmth" (insert preferred phrase) when combined with the already smooth/warm X5iii. I'm using the Ares 2+ balanced with either Earsonics Velvets or Cosmic Ears CE6P. Both sound about right. 

I usually go for a silver / copper mix from Effect Audio, which is my preferred sound signature, but the Ares 2+ has such great depth and warm lower mods that I miss them when I switch. So it's really a mood thing. 

Going to try one of their newest cables and see where we get to.


----------



## domho7

Tried the Eros II & the II+ at the shop, I like the Eros II+.
 Will wait for Lionheart to arrive before committing.


----------



## FidelityCastro

Just tried my first EA cable, a silver / copper mix (Eros?) with balanced connector, with the FiiO X5iii. It sounds amazing - has really opened up the sound due to putting some brightness back (but not too much) compared to the Ares II+. 
PS: Using Earsonics Velvet IEM. 
The instruments are really popping out on guitar-based music (e.g. Bonnie Raitt's album 'Dig In Deep' or D*A*D's Greatesy Hits.


----------



## tangents

tangents said:


> Have you tried pairing Thor II+ with Vega? Wondering how it will affect Vega's somewhat precarious treble signature ...


 
  
 I was able to try my 2-pin Thor II+ with my Vega using some 2-pin-to-MMCX adapters.
  
 Vega's treble can get a little gritty at times, depending on tip selection and recording. Compared to the Ares II+ pairing, there's some improvement in the clarity of the treble region – highs seem cleaner, smoother, more effortless. This in turn gives the impression of cleaner separation. Bass seems a touch tighter, less boomy.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-thor-silver-ii/reviews/18346
  
 Thor ii+ review is up


----------



## Vitor Valeri

expatinjapan said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-thor-silver-ii/reviews/18346
> 
> Thor ii+ review is up


 
  
 Thanks for the excellent review!


----------



## EffectAudio

​  
07 Apr 17' - 09 Apr 17'
  ​  *Save your dates ~!!*​ 
  ​ 
 *Effect Audio's team (Guess who?) will be attending the SoCal CanJam with a few brilliant items in our arsenal!! *



*Heres the show headlining features:*
  ​ 
​  *1) Premier of "Lionheart" *​ 
 Since it's debut in Singapore CanJam, "Lionheart" is the most inquired, most sought after product offering in our repertoire after "Leonidas". Cable designing and manufacturing pushed to the extremes to seek a SOULFUL sound. "Lionheart" baring it's fangs for the first time in the western hemisphere of Head-Fi. Don't miss your chance to listen in!!​    
​  

*2) Debut of "EA PSquared Plug"*
 After SG, we pushed ourselves on how much further could we value-add to our supporters who were dead set on getting a "Lionheart" regardless of crazy wait times or unpredictable stocks stability. EA seek out the best materials in plug materials deriving at the PSquared Plug (Specs to be revealed at a later date) - which shockingly made the "Lionheart" sounds we daresay 20-30% better; Coherence, Phasing, Staging, Width , Details, Layering, Separation. You name it, you got it. Sounds too good to be true? We challenge to you a live demo!​ 
  ​ ​ 
 *3) Official launch of "Merlin"*​ 
After a successful bout of collaborations with EmpireEars on the "Arthur", we moved on to the next project with similar concepts in mind - "Merlin" a 4 drivers titan which will impress with its energy and dynamics!!
  ​  ​  ​ 

 *4) "New Trends of Portable Audio"*​ 
 Eric will be entering the seminar on to discuss on whats coming up and what we would be looking forward to with industry titans like Andy Reagan (JerryHarveyAudio), Jack Vang (EmpireEars)(Sam McKinney (Echobox)...​ 
 
  ​ 
*Promotions Aboard~​*​ 
*Tier A Rebate - EA Family Tier*
*15% off for all Empire Ears / Vision Ears Users [At Show Event]*
All EmpireEars / VisionEars users gets 15% off our any of our entire line-up during the show upon showing us their EmpireEars / VisionEars CIEM/UIEM
_["Lionheart" excluded]_
   *Tier B Rebate - SoCal CanJam Attendees Tier*
*10% off entire Effect Audio Product Offerings [At Show Event] *
All SoCal attendee gets 10% off our any of our entire line-up during the show
_["Lionheart" excluded]_
   *Tier C Rebate - Global Tier*
*5% off entire Effect Audio Product Offerings [Available Globally] *
Between 6th - 13 April, Effect Audio website will run a 5% discount off our offerings - Coupon Code : *socalcanjam*
_["Lionheart" excluded]_
  

*Giveaway Bonanza~!!​*​  
​  ​ *1) Thor Silver II Giveaway *
 Like Share and comment on this post.


​  ​ *2) Eros II Giveaway *
Like Share and comment on this post.​ 
  ​  
​ *SEE **YOU* *GUYS ~!!*
  ​   ​ 

 ​ 
 ​


----------



## ezekiel77

Wow thanks for all the promos!


----------



## ryanjsoo

Another one!? Good work guys!


----------



## rawrster

I almost bought a cable a few days ago. I'm glad I waited a a couple days and now there's a discount code


----------



## Vitor Valeri

effectaudio said:


> ​
> 
> *Announcement of our new Dealer in United States !!*​
> *MUSICTECK *
> ...


 
  
 MusicTeck on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MusicTeckStore/


----------



## tangents

blazinblazin said:


> @EffectAudio
> 
> If we order a new cable will we get the Metal MMCX that is on ExpatinJapan's cable?
> 
> TBH, Being an ex-demo Leonidas i got from MS, one of my mmcx outer case cracked and dropped off, i managed to stick back using plastic modeling glue.


 
  
 I just received a new Thor II+ and the MMCX connectors are black plastic.


----------



## blazinblazin

tangents said:


> I just received a new Thor II+ and the MMCX connectors are black plastic.




I don't mind paying more for those better MMCX plugs shown in the pics.


----------



## spw1880

AFAIK the newest edition eidolic has the bigger 4.4mm barrel that can fit the thicker 22 to 20awg wires. The atl mmcx should also fit 22awg. I have played around with other mmcx connectors and although the pins were long enough, the barrels typically fit only a maximum 24awg, and nothing bigger than that.


----------



## rawrster

blazinblazin said:


> I don't mind paying more for those better MMCX plugs shown in the pics.




Same here. Those mmcx connectors look much nicer on a cable than the black. I sent an email to effect audio about that so hopefully it will be an option.


----------



## chaiyuta

Will "EA PSquared Plug" become an usual option on other cables model? Will there be 2.5 mm balanced type? 'P' means Palladium, doesn't it?


----------



## rawrster

That mmcx plug is special order only. I'm going to order a cable with a 2.5mm balanced assuming it's not too expensive on top. I need one for my fiio x5 and need to find out for mtself if balanced does anything for me on that dap b


----------



## EffectAudio

Heyy Guys~!

 Sorry I've been away for a bit ~! 

 The Metal MMCX are available only upon special orders, subject to availability. We do not run those as common configuration as it does not fit the MMCX pins perfectly well and we gotta do some alterations to every piece which racks on insane amount of man hours if we were to offer it as a standard configurations. I certainly don't wish our lead time to extend to months! 
  
  
Meanwhile ~ We've been busy with this gorgeous piece ... ​  ​ *"Lionheart"*

​ 
*" A Lion is called 'King Of Beasts" obviously for a reason ; A Lion's heart would be the bravest of all.."*​


----------



## ironpeg

Effect Audio Fam for Life!
  
 Edited: I thought I typed Fam instead I typed Fan Lol


----------



## EffectAudio

ironpeg said:


> Effect Audio Fan for Life!


 

 We prefer "Effect Audio *Friend* / *Family"* for life!  ~ Thank you for your massive support man!

 -Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

​  
*Registration of Interest *

*"Lionheart"

 USD$499*



*​*
       

Dear Friends & Headfiers,

 Thank you for making the "Lionheart" a unprecedented success!! It's demand has officially surged over the very successful "Leonidas"!! To better cater for production and demands, we have decided to release a Registration of Interest! 

*To Register your interest and pre-book your stock, email the following to eric@effectaudio.com,
 Subject: Headfi Lionheart ROI*​  ​  ​ * Name
 Contact details
  Shipping details*​ * Connector *​ *  Termination *

  ​ *Current Update*

*First Production fully booked. Second production (MAY) open for ROI.*​  ​


----------



## EffectAudio

*SAVE YOUR DATES

 [APR 21 - APR 23]

 We will be making our appearance simultaneously in the East & West!!*

*WESTERN HEMISPHERE*​  ​
  
Check out  *EMPIRE EARS* at the Ear Gear Expo section this weekend! *EFFECT AUDIO* products will be making a surprise appearance alongside at their booth! Feat. "Lionheart" !!~​
 

*EASTERN HEMISPHERE​* 
​
  
Suyang is spearheading Effect Audio's show at SIAV in Shanghai this weekend' at ballroom #164, #165! 
And he's bringing an exclusive single piece cable- Luxury Founder Edition...You'll see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​
 ​


----------



## EffectAudio

In case y'all are wondering.... 


 -Eric


----------



## EffectAudio




----------



## ezekiel77

Wow classy.


----------



## bryanjh25

Just got my 1st EA cable, the fantastic Leonidas 8 wire #18 at SIAV, thank you Suyang


----------



## Bastianpp

today i get a eros II+, my worst buy for ever... for me the soundstage is more wider on the stock cable, that give a more details and is more easy listen the highs.
bad.


----------



## EffectAudio

Bastianpp said:


> today i get a eros II+, my worst buy for ever... for me the soundstage is more wider on the stock cable, that give a more details and is more easy listen the highs.
> bad.



Hello Bastian~

We appreciate your feedback! Please help us understand on the IEM you're pairing with. Have you tried the Eros II+ prior to purchase? It's rather unlikely for Eros II+ to underperform a stock cable. Let me ping my management and see if theres anything i could do for ya' Dont worry. I'll have you sorted out 

Any users facing similar problem or have feedbacks on the Eros II+? Would greatly appreciate your feedbacks. 

-Eric


----------



## Bastianpp (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi, Eric.
I am use the Eros II+ on the Ibasso it03 + DX200 DAP.
I never tryed the Eros II+ before.


----------



## EffectAudio

Bastianpp said:


> Hi, Eric.
> I am use the Eros II+ on the Ibasso it03 + DX200 DAP.
> I never tryed the Eros II+ before.



Bastian, my guys informed me that you've previously sent an inquiry to request for a change of cable because you've *read *that thor silver II+ might pair better. Unfortunately we do not have a policy of exchange.


----------



## ezekiel77

I might have missed this, but what's the composition of Lionheart? Silver with gold?


----------



## blazinblazin

Leonidas is gold silver.
Lionheart is copper gold, not sure if there's silver.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

ezekiel77 said:


> I might have missed this, but what's the composition of Lionheart? Silver with gold?



Lionheart materials: Gold Plated Copper and Silver Plated Copper (One strand of each)

Source: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/effect-audio-heritage-series-lionheart-new-product-launch.840796/


----------



## Bastianpp (Apr 28, 2017)

EffectAudio said:


> Bastian, my guys informed me that you've previously sent an inquiry to request for a change of cable because you've *read *that thor silver II+ might pair better. Unfortunately we do not have a policy of exchange.


Oh  yes, i sended a question if the Effect audio have a upgrade program, and yesterday i received the eros II+
Now i have Thor I and Eros II+.

And now i don't llike both cables..
I said '' i buy the cable a months ago '', because i'm don't buy the cable directly, a friend buyed the both cables
I am buyed the cables yesterday
I live in Chile.
I don't know the date of buy, but he said to me '' i listen less than 20m both cables '', he have a lot of custom cables
sorry for edits, is confusing to explain

Pic of both cables:
http://imgur.com/a/NXn8K

------

Cables requieres burn in?
I talked with my friend and this is the time of listen
20 m eros II+
1-2 Hr Thor I.


----------



## rawrster

I bought the ares ii for my Andromeda from Amazon. I'm not a cable believer but I did not like the memory wire and the right angled jack. I don't expect much in terms of sound difference however I am looking forward to the better ergonomics. The USA dealer on Amazon is a game changer for me since I don't need to wait a month or more for an order now.


----------



## blazinblazin

Let the cable burn in for about 200hrs.


----------



## EffectAudio

blazinblazin said:


> Leonidas is gold silver.
> Lionheart is copper gold, not sure if there's silver.





Vitor Valeri said:


> Lionheart materials: Gold Plated Copper and Silver Plated Copper (One strand of each)
> 
> Source: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/effect-audio-heritage-series-lionheart-new-product-launch.840796/



Heyy guys~ 

Yep, Lionheart is somewhat a fusion of both our flagship's materials with a variant of Copper as catalyst. It's made up 2 essential core materials: 
1) Copper plated with same type gold plating as "Mars" 
2) Copper plated with silver used in "Leonidas"

Don't be fooled by the price bracket, its a flagship performing piece as well. Reviews will be coming up soon!


----------



## EffectAudio

rawrster said:


> I bought the ares ii for my Andromeda from Amazon. I'm not a cable believer but I did not like the memory wire and the right angled jack. I don't expect much in terms of sound difference however I am looking forward to the better ergonomics. The USA dealer on Amazon is a game changer for me since I don't need to wait a month or more for an order now.



Thanks buddy! Please do support our dealer - MusicTeck. Albeit, i gotta clarify... our lead time has been rather short. We've rarely hit a month (Normally 3-5 days lead time) unless for unique cases like "Leonidas" and "Lionheart" where the materials are scarce and we're constantly out =/ 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

Here something to warm y'all up...


----------



## blazinblazin

I am waiting for comparison between Lionheart and Leonidas


----------



## rawrster (May 4, 2017)

Apparently I can't quote with the new forum version. I reread my previous post and it does sound misleading. I didn't mean effect audio in particular but rather how the majority of cable companies takes a month or longer.

Edit: I got the cable today(2 or 3 days after purchasing it from amazon) and seems to be exactly what I wanted in ergonomics.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

EffectAudio said:


> Here something to warm y'all up...



I wanted so much to have the opportunity to test a @EffectAudio  Lionheart demo cable in Brazil...


----------



## EffectAudio

The elusive "Lionheart" will be up for pre-order at 2200hrs GMT+8. Only 15 units are up! 

Meanwhile, on another note. "Leonidas" is again, out of stocks. We apologise for the many disappointments that accompanied the automated rejection we've been sending out due to piling up back-orders. We'll get both these statement pieces back in stock as soon as we can!


----------



## productred

EffectAudio said:


> The elusive "Lionheart" will be up for pre-order at 2200hrs GMT+8. Only 15 units are up!
> 
> Meanwhile, on another note. "Leonidas" is again, out of stocks. We apologise for the many disappointments that accompanied the automated rejection we've been sending out due to piling up back-orders. We'll get both these statement pieces back in stock as soon as we can!



While I already own the Leonidas, I can't help wondering which part of it is keeping the manufacturing lagging behind.............just curious.


----------



## Xamdou

@EffectAudio  Currently the PSquared Plug is only available in 3.5mm TRS or is there options for 2.5mm TRRS too?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Lionheart has arrived but in the mean time we're having a look at the new 4.4 balanced cable by Effect Audio. Will 4.4 become the new standard for balanced plugs you think? Or will the A&K 2.5 stay the most used balanced connector for portable devices?


----------



## ironpeg

Ultrainferno said:


> Lionheart has arrived but in the mean time we're having a look at the new 4.4 balanced cable by Effect Audio. Will 4.4 become the new standard for balanced plugs you think? Or will the A&K 2.5 stay the most used balanced connector for portable devices?


I'd still go with 2.5mm for a few years. AK marketing power is way stronger than Sony.


----------



## rawrster

It's not just AK using the 2.5mm. I know Fiio and Opus are using that as their balanced output for their daps and I'm sure others are as well. I don't believe there will ever be a standard for balanced jacks however 2.5mm is probably the closest we have to it.


----------



## blazinblazin

More audio companies are incorporating 4.4mm into their devices.

I dont see why its not taking over.


----------



## blazinblazin (May 7, 2017)

Double post


----------



## EffectAudio

productred said:


> While I already own the Leonidas, I can't help wondering which part of it is keeping the manufacturing lagging behind.............just curious.



Its the materials procurement buddy =/ . I've been trying to solve this issue since its launch, but hitting loads of blocks here and there. Please bear with us for a little more. 

-Eric



Xamdou said:


> @EffectAudio  Currently the PSquared Plug is only available in 3.5mm TRS or is there options for 2.5mm TRRS too?



There will be option for the 2.5mm TRRS too


----------



## EffectAudio

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?merchant=AYNMUGAEFPMWA&fallThrough=1

Effect Audio is now set up on UK Amazon store for easier access!


----------



## Kiats

Thanks for this, Eric! Awesome 2.5mm > 4.4mm balanced adapter! Works like a charm and excellent transparency.


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?merchant=AYNMUGAEFPMWA&fallThrough=1
> 
> Effect Audio is now set up on UK Amazon store for easier access!


Nice! Fewer custom options, but very easy to use. 

Is "Effect Audio Studio" also yours?


----------



## tangents

@Kiats do you have to order via email?


----------



## Kiats

tangents said:


> @Kiats do you have to order via email?



Best to ask Eric how to do this. I'm in singapore and so just hopped on a cab to grab a bite and catch up with Eric.


----------



## Toolman

Dropped by to pick up my 4.4mm adapters today as well...and gave Lionheart a test drive. Very lively cable and mine should be on the way soon


----------



## animalsrush

EffectAudio said:


> Its the materials procurement buddy =/ . I've been trying to solve this issue since its launch, but hitting loads of blocks here and there. Please bear with us for a little more.
> 
> -Eric
> 
> ...


But not for 4.4 mm I heard bummer


----------



## animalsrush

First experience with effect audio and quite a pleasant one.. Eric answered all my questions patiently. Just ordered lionheart with 4.4 mm balanced cable for my Sony wm1z and k10 combo over the weekend ... can't wait for the cable to arrive.. hoping it lives up to hype.. 

Pc


----------



## Toolman

Leonidas have deeper soundstage and carries more weight especially in mids and bass. Lionheart have wider soundstage and sounded more musical. 

I would reckoned Lionheart will be more easily "matched" to various iem than Leonidas. But when you've got your Leonidas dialed in with your iem (e.g. my K10UA + Leo 8-wire) the combo will bring so much joy and extremely rewarding to use.


----------



## EffectAudio

Kiats said:


> Thanks for this, Eric! Awesome 2.5mm > 4.4mm balanced adapter! Works like a charm and excellent transparency.



Thanks Kiats! Hope you're loving the adaptors 



Wyville said:


> Nice! Fewer custom options, but very easy to use.
> 
> Is "Effect Audio Studio" also yours?



Nope, that wouldn't be the official EA store.



tangents said:


> @Kiats do you have to order via email?



Heyy bud', you can send the order in to my email, i'll have it processed for ya. 




animalsrush said:


> First experience with effect audio and quite a pleasant one.. Eric answered all my questions patiently. Just ordered lionheart with 4.4 mm balanced cable for my Sony wm1z and k10 combo over the weekend ... can't wait for the cable to arrive.. hoping it lives up to hype..
> 
> Pc



Thank you for your kind words & support Prashant  

Cheers guys 

-Eric


----------



## LoneRanger

Hi all - could anybody please share any thoughts/experience about the pair up between the Empire Ears Spartan IV and the Ares II cable - would this be a good match?  I want to get an upgrade cable for my new IEM but don't want to spend a fortune.........

Thanks in advance


----------



## Xamdou

Had the chance to try the new lionheart and I found myself to enjoy it even more than the Leonidas. One hell of a sexy vocal.


----------



## EffectAudio

LoneRanger said:


> Hi all - could anybody please share any thoughts/experience about the pair up between the Empire Ears Spartan IV and the Ares II cable - would this be a good match?  I want to get an upgrade cable for my new IEM but don't want to spend a fortune.........
> 
> Thanks in advance



Buddy, if you dont get any response from the community, feel free to pm us or JackVang regards to the synergy and pairing. Meanwhile, i thought it'll be a good idea for the community to advise you rather from us manufacturers 



Xamdou said:


> Had the chance to try the new lionheart and I found myself to enjoy it even more than the Leonidas. One hell of a sexy vocal.



I know right? Many people have that preconception that  "Lionheart" is a lower performing cable due to the lower price bracket. I personally loved it and thought it to be performing at Leonidas or Mars level. I thought i was going bonkers... 
Btw, if you've had the chance to demo the "Lionheart" with Psquared Plug, its insane.  

-Eric


----------



## Xamdou

EffectAudio said:


> I know right? Many people have that preconception that  "Lionheart" is a lower performing cable due to the lower price bracket. I personally loved it and thought it to be performing at Leonidas or Mars level. I thought i was going bonkers...
> Btw, if you've had the chance to demo the "Lionheart" with Psquared Plug, its insane.
> 
> -Eric


I placed an order straight away after demoing it at Music Sanctuary 
Hopefully it will come with 2.5mm Psquared Plug.
And now the gruesome wait


----------



## tangents

If I order a Lionheart with 2.5mm plug directly from the EA website, does it automatically come with the P2 plug, or do I have to request it?


----------



## EffectAudio

Xamdou said:


> I placed an order straight away after demoing it at Music Sanctuary
> Hopefully it will come with 2.5mm Psquared Plug.
> And now the gruesome wait



Thank you for your support buddy! . Not Gruesome, Music Sanctuary's deliver is scheduled end month if there isn't any hiccups! 



tangents said:


> If I order a Lionheart with 2.5mm plug directly from the EA website, does it automatically come with the P2 plug, or do I have to request it?



Yes, they do come with PSquared plugs buddy


----------



## Toolman

Can we expect a PSquared 4.4mm plug anytime soon?


----------



## EffectAudio (May 11, 2017)

*EFFECT AUDIO FOUNDER'S DAY*​
.



Today we celebrate our Founder's Suyang birthday at our HQ in Singapore. Join us for this celebratory event buddies~!!

Message from Suyang:
A massive thank you to all our supporters and partners. Effect Audio have grown from strength to strength since it's inception. Im deeply humbled by the amount of support and patience the community has shown me and my team through this difficult journey of cable crafts. With your support and in order to serve you better, Effect Audio Team has expanded and we've since inducted several unique key talents from Marketing and operations to product designers to lab technicians, all whom are the best in their own right.This would be an exciting year for us at Effect Audio. We will be working doubly hard to bring you something that has been in works since a year ago, hopefully a revolution to the currently stale market, renewing the interests of retired audiophiles and keeping the interest growing strong within the industry, driving excellence.

To the Effect #fam, thank you for standing by us and your support and loves for us throughout. Friendships like these is tough to come by, Eric & myself deeply appreciates the commanderie'  and friendship you've shown. Special shoutout to @Jack Vang (EmpireEars), @Joseph (JomoAudio), @Tomo (Sony), @Amin&Marcel (VisionEars), @Andy(JHA), @Sam (echobox). We eagerly look forward to seeing you guys in exhibitions and shows!~

Meanwhile
.
.
.​
For Effect Audio's Founder's birthday, We are releasing limited units of "Lionheart" on both Amazon.uk & EffectAudio webpage:

3pcs each (MMCX & 2Pin) on AmazonUK:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?merchant=AYNMUGAEFPMWA&fallThrough=1

3pcs (Any Configuration) on EA Official Web portal!:
http://www.effectaudio.com/…/iem-he…/lionheart-preorder.html​*
Lastly .... 5% off all products for this special day: Coupon Code - "HBDSUYANG"*​


----------



## EffectAudio

http://www.headfonia.com/review-effect-audio-lionheart-rich/

Lionheart's First Review is out~!!


----------



## Vitor Valeri

EffectAudio said:


> http://www.headfonia.com/review-effect-audio-lionheart-rich/
> 
> Lionheart's First Review is out~!!



After reading the review (excellent, by the way), I discovered that I want the PSquared plug. Is it possible to send Effect Audio cables that have the normal plug to upgrade?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Vitor Valeri said:


> After reading the review (excellent, by the way), I discovered that I want the PSquared plug. Is it possible to send Effect Audio cables that have the normal plug to upgrade?



Thank you. That's the exact question I ended the review with. I am sure EA is now thinking about it because it looks like a lot of work


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Ultrainferno said:


> Thank you. That's the exact question I ended the review with. I am sure EA is now thinking about it because it looks like a lot of work



They answer the question on Facebook! =D

https://www.facebook.com/effectaudiosg/posts/10155329182132236


----------



## EffectAudio

Ultrainferno said:


> Thank you. That's the exact question I ended the review with. I am sure EA is now thinking about it because it looks like a lot of work





Vitor Valeri said:


> They answer the question on Facebook! =D
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/effectaudiosg/posts/10155329182132236



Guys, appreciate the loves on the PSquare Plug. Yeah we will implement the upgrade in phases as Lieven's mentioned....It'll be a lot of work and we dont wanna impact the delivery scheduling. Our lead times are still kept strictly within a week 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

Check out the EA Loaner / Demo Program for USA

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/effect-audio-loaner-demo-program-usa.850119/


----------



## EffectAudio




----------



## animalsrush (May 22, 2017)

Guess what arrived in mail today .. Lionheart #67 with balanced 4.4 mm -  2 pin for my noble K10s. The cable is simply beautiful and so light.. The Musician splitter is way to go for CIEMS and it keeps the cable light. Sound wise on first listen i can already see some improvements in soundstage and and dynamics over DHC symbiote fusion cable.. Comfort wise there is no contest Lionheart wins hands down over DHC .. Now waiting for burn in .. Thanks to folks at Effect Audio and Eric in particular for all your good work.. Some pics for you to enjoy ..

PS : Synergy with K10 and WM1z is really good on first listen .. Hoping will improve after burn in

DHC Symbiote cable on Left , Lionheart with k10s on right .. The Y splitter on DHC adds strain on my ears which the tiny musicians splitter on Lionheart doesn't



Free T Shirt - Thank You


Sony Wm1z - Lionheart - K10 - Marriage made in heaven ?



Lionheart #67


----------



## EffectAudio (May 23, 2017)

animalsrush said:


> Guess what arrived in mail today .. Lionheart #67 with balanced 4.4 mm -  2 pin for my noble K10s. The cable is simply beautiful and so light.. The Musician splitter is way to go for CIEMS and it keeps the cable light. Sound wise on first listen i can already see some improvements in soundstage and and dynamics over DHC symbiote fusion cable.. Comfort wise there is no contest Lionheart wins hands down over DHC .. Now waiting for burn in .. Thanks to folks at Effect Audio and Eric in particular for all your good work.. Some pics for you to enjoy ..
> 
> PS : Synergy with K10 and WM1z is really good on first listen .. Hoping will improve after burn in
> 
> DHC Symbiote cable on Left , Lionheart with k10s on right .. The Y splitter on DHC adds strain on my ears which the tiny musicians splitter on Lionheart doesn't



Thank you for your kind words buddy  Glad you're loving the "Lionheart" ~!! You're one of the few who has been receiving the first batch! Have fun with it! Await your impressions if you have to time to write one.

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio (May 23, 2017)

Boutique Cabling - Myth debunked

Join us for a session of show and talk only at Zeppelin & Co. Singapore.

RSVP HERE!

-Do cables really make a difference?
-What does a silver/copper cable do?
-Why do they braid cables in different ways?
-Is it purely aesthetic?
-Do connectors matter?
-What is "AWG" Why does it matter?

Spend 2 hours with us, meet the noobs, meet the pros, meet new like-minded people & have a great Friday evening with us!

HIGHLIGHT: EFFECT AUDIO's "Lionheart" + VISION EARS VE8


----------



## Ike1985

My Thor II review is up, very nice cable...

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/review/18619/

 Click To Expand​


----------



## Ike1985

EffectAudio said:


> Thank you for your kind words buddy  Glad you're loving the "Lionheart" ~!! You're one of the few who has been receiving the first batch! Have fun with it! Await your impressions if you have to time to write one.
> 
> -Eric



Also looking forward to your Lionheart impressions, looks like a cable that competes with the most expensive cables at a fraction of the price.


----------



## EffectAudio

Ike1985 said:


> My Thor II review is up, very nice cable...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/review/18619/
> 
> Click To Expand​



Heyy buddy, thank you for your kind words and appreciation of our products in the review. We feel there's still room for improvement for our design, build, aesthetic, packaging and sound though. We'll always strive better to improve to maximize the value to our customers and supporters of Effect Audio . Hope to see you in shows for a good chat! 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

Ike1985 said:


> Also looking forward to your Lionheart impressions, looks like a cable that competes with the most expensive cables at a fraction of the price.



Just like "Leonidas" seeks to compete with the best silver out there at a fraction of the market determined prices (in which we succeeded), "Lionheart" competes with the best coppers out in the market with our unique geometry design. Peeps who heard it during our beta prototyping phase at NYC and those who own it can attest. Don't be fooled by it's price point, It's a Flagship / Statement product in it's own right  

-Eric


----------



## reddens

I'm looking for a cable with sparkling highs, forward and natural vocals, good airiness and detail retrieval, and solid sub bass.  I've been looking at the Thor (not Thor II since I read that the high frequencies are rolled off with that one).  Does anyone have any recommendations?  I'd prefer to spend less than $400 if possible.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

reddens said:


> I'm looking for a cable with sparkling highs, forward and natural vocals, good airiness and detail retrieval, and solid sub bass.  I've been looking at the Thor (not Thor II since I read that the high frequencies are rolled off with that one).  Does anyone have any recommendations?  I'd prefer to spend less than $400 if possible.



I recommend the Effect Audio Ares II +.


----------



## animalsrush (May 24, 2017)

EffectAudio said:


> Just like "Leonidas" seeks to compete with the best silver out there at a fraction of the market determined prices (in which we succeeded), "Lionheart" competes with the best coppers out in the market with our unique geometry design. Peeps who heard it during our beta prototyping phase at NYC and those who own it can attest. Don't be fooled by it's price point, It's a Flagship / Statement product in it's own right
> 
> -Eric


I couldn't agree more.,I love copper cables and  lionheart has made vocals on my k10s simply sublime without losing any detail retrieval or bass..  I had westone ES5 for 5 years before k10 and even though k10 was superior to them in all aspects it just couldn't bring the vocals to the level I was used to on ES5(which imo is still one of best CIEM) . I have k10 for over year now and couldn't get used to the sound till now with lionheart cable.. the DHC symbiote fusion cable alleviated some of the issues and EQ helped bring vocals forwards but at expense of details on zx2/wm1z.. so now with lionheart it seems to deliver best of both worlds- vocals like ES5 and everything else like the wonderful k10s. It seems to have increased some of them soundstage and bit of sparkle on highs. They are extremely non fatiguing and so light and comfortable that they vanish once you start listening to the music (unlike the DHC cable which was hevay and heavy splitter made my ears hurt). this is just 20 hrs burnin and already putting a smile on my face .. can't wait for full 200 hrs burn in (my default standard before I pass detailed opinion)

Ps: highly recommend musicians splitter who knew shaving few grams reduces cable drag on ears..

Pc


----------



## EffectAudio

reddens said:


> I'm looking for a cable with sparkling highs, forward and natural vocals, good airiness and detail retrieval, and solid sub bass.  I've been looking at the Thor (not Thor II since I read that the high frequencies are rolled off with that one).  Does anyone have any recommendations?  I'd prefer to spend less than $400 if possible.



Heyy buddy~ 

If i understand correctly, you're looking for an all rounder? Gotcha'. I wouldn't go for the 'Thor Silver' or the 'Thor Silver II'. Pure Silvers in our repertoire usually shine in a couple of particular aspects without being a generic all rounder sounding piece. You could consider the "Eros II" or the "Lionheart". Go for the 'Lionheart' if you can, im sure it'll surprise ya'. Meanwhile, if you're based in US, get in touch with MusicTeck regards to the Loaner Program to try out our cables! 

Hope this helps. Feel free to ping me if you have further queries. 

-Eric


----------



## Breezerex

how much to reterminate into psquared plug in singapore?


----------



## EffectAudio

Breezerex said:


> how much to reterminate into psquared plug in singapore?



Heyy buddy, we currently do not offer the psquared plug re-termination services at this moment. We will try to include it and launch a program soon! Keep posted


----------



## flipper203

which cable would you recomend for fitear Togo 334 and wm1a ?


----------



## EffectAudio

flipper203 said:


> which cable would you recomend for fitear Togo 334 and wm1a ?



Hey buddy,

I feel the TG334 pairs rather decently with the Eros , Eros II & Lionheart. But hey, its my personal preference  Why not approach a local distributor for a demo. If you're in the US, MusicTeck is working with us on a awesome loaner program 

-Eric


----------



## flipper203

I don't have any retailer in France to test that! So bad


----------



## Aradea

@EffectAudio 

So I'm currently looking around replacement cables for my Senn HD800 and I have my eyes on the Ares II+.
I've noticed in your website that there are two types of Ares II+ for headphones: 4 braid and 8 braid.

May I know the difference between the two? What is the advantage of having 4 more braids?

Thanks


----------



## EffectAudio

flipper203 said:


> I don't have any retailer in France to test that! So bad



Sorry to hear that man, we hope to set up a dealer support system in europe soon. Hope to get that settled so you guys get the chance to test our products!  Meanwhile, do try to make London Canjam if you can! We'll be there !!

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

Aradea said:


> @EffectAudio
> 
> So I'm currently looking around replacement cables for my Senn HD800 and I have my eyes on the Ares II+.
> I've noticed in your website that there are two types of Ares II+ for headphones: 4 braid and 8 braid.
> ...



Heyy buddy, 

Thank you for your interest in our products and for taking the time to write us these messages. The 8 wire braids offer a more dynamic and fuller, lusher sound compared to the 4 wires. However, not necessary a good thing considering your headphone's the HD800 which is light and airy. I would go for the Thor Silver II+. However, the Ares II+ would be more preferable if you want to smoothen the treble and thicken the body and adding some weight to it. 

Hope this helps. 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

"Lionheart" - Launched in Zeppelin & Co Singapore. Now available for demo and purchase!


----------



## Aradea

EffectAudio said:


> Heyy buddy,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our products and for taking the time to write us these messages. The 8 wire braids offer a more dynamic and fuller, lusher sound compared to the 4 wires. However, not necessary a good thing considering your headphone's the HD800 which is light and airy. I would go for the Thor Silver II+. However, the Ares II+ would be more preferable if you want to smoothen the treble and thicken the body and adding some weight to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric.

Yeah actually I want add some body and smooth things up a bit up top - for obvious reasons of course..
I am hesitant to use a silver cable for a inherently bright headphones..

Btw, if I go with the 8 wires braid Ares II+, will it congest the soundstage more compared to the 4 wires?

I'd really appreciate the input.


----------



## EffectAudio

Aradea said:


> Thanks Eric.
> 
> Yeah actually I want add some body and smooth things up a bit up top - for obvious reasons of course..
> I am hesitant to use a silver cable for a inherently bright headphones..
> ...



Heyy buddy,

You're most welcomed. No worries on the Ares II+ 8wires congesting the soundstage. The layering of your staging would be more precise. 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

It's time for our EA Annual Bonanza again! ~ Check it out! 

Enter the Giveaway!


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> It's time for our EA Annual Bonanza again! ~ Check it out!
> 
> Enter the Giveaway!


Great giveaway! Funny enough I was just thinking the other day that those three cables would be really nice to try out back-to-back, moving from pure copper to hybrid to pure silver.


----------



## EffectAudio

貔貅 (PiXiu) - China Exclusive, 19 units available globally~!


----------



## Toolman

8-wire gold plated silver...interesting. How are these different from a 8-wire Mars?


----------



## zappazappazappa

Just 'discovered' your brand when looking through exhibitors for Canjam London 2017, which I will be attending. Do you only offer single ended termination or is balanced available as a bespoke option? Which cable would you recommend for use with Mr Speakers Ether Flow (open version)? Anyone tried/own Mr Speakers Ether Flow (open version) and Effect Audio cable? If so impressions please.


----------



## Overkill Red

God, those splitters are beautiful...


----------



## EffectAudio

Toolman said:


> 8-wire gold plated silver...interesting. How are these different from a 8-wire Mars?



Nope buddy! These aren't Gold plated Silvers and they're not 26AWG either 



Overkill Red said:


> God, those splitters are beautiful...



Those splitters are Bespoked in-house!  Perhaps we'll offer a "Bespoke Service" for splitters much like IEM faceplates soon


----------



## EffectAudio

zappazappazappa said:


> Just 'discovered' your brand when looking through exhibitors for Canjam London 2017, which I will be attending. Do you only offer single ended termination or is balanced available as a bespoke option? Which cable would you recommend for use with Mr Speakers Ether Flow (open version)? Anyone tried/own Mr Speakers Ether Flow (open version) and Effect Audio cable? If so impressions please.



Hope to see you there buddy  We offer both balanced and singled ended terminations alike. I would recommend the Eros II+ for the Ether Flow. Ask Sam from Echobox, he's using one @EchoboxAudio or Dan from MrSpeakers 

-Eric


----------



## zappazappazappa

Thanks for the advice Eric. I'll be there!


----------



## Vitor Valeri

EffectAudio said:


> Those splitters are Bespoked in-house!  Perhaps we'll offer a "Bespoke Service" for splitters much like IEM faceplates soon



Interesting!


----------



## vurtomatic (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, I have an odd problem that I hope the collective wisdom of head-fi can help out with!

I just received my Thor Copper cable. Beautiful cable, quality feels great, and surprisingly soft.

The problem is, when plugged into my phone (Android, OnePlus 3), the volume on the right side is very soft—I can hear just enough to know it's there but easily overpowered by the left.

The same problem appears when I test it on my gf's phone (also Android, OnePlus1).

HOWEVER!!

Plugging into my laptop, the sound comes through perfectly and sounds amazing.

I've also ascertained my phone is functioning fine when I plug my old Westone UM2 into it.

This leads me to think something is up with the connector on the Thor and it's not playing well with my Android phone.

I also switched sides so the right cable went into my left IEM and left cable goes into the right IEM: I get sound in the right, and the left is now cut out completely.

When I get the chance I'll test this on an iPhone.

But in the mean time has anyone encountered this odd problem??


----------



## vurtomatic

vurtomatic said:


> Hi everyone, I have an odd problem that I hope the collective wisdom of head-fi can help out with!
> 
> I just received my Thor Copper cable. Beautiful cable, quality feels great, and surprisingly soft.
> 
> ...



I noticed my cable's termination has 3 black bands and is balanced, vs the right-angled termination which has 2 black bands.

Could that account for the audio imbalance?


----------



## blazinblazin

vurtomatic said:


> I noticed my cable's termination has 3 black bands and is balanced, vs the right-angled termination which has 2 black bands.
> 
> Could that account for the audio imbalance?



Think you got a 3.5mm 4 pole balanced plug. The left right and ground is different from normal 3.5mm single ended.


----------



## vurtomatic

blazinblazin said:


> Think you got a 3.5mm 4 pole balanced plug. The left right and ground is different from normal 3.5mm single ended.



This is the plug I have:







Do you think that's causing the volume on the right side to be softer? The cable works perfectly when plugged into my laptop (MacBook Air).

Should I have gotten this instead:


----------



## blazinblazin

Not sure how the macbook or phone configurations is.

But below are some pics to give you some idea why some device won't work properly.


----------



## vurtomatic

blazinblazin said:


> Not sure how the macbook or phone configurations is.
> 
> But below are some pics to give you some idea why some device won't work properly.



Thank you, I had read up on the difference with a balanced terminator but didn't know it will affect the sound, if it is indeed the balanced terminator causing the softer volume on the right side. I would think if the balanced terminator is not compatible with the socket there would be no sound at all. I'll wait for Effects Audio to get back to me


----------



## productred

vurtomatic said:


> Thank you, I had read up on the difference with a balanced terminator but didn't know it will affect the sound, if it is indeed the balanced terminator causing the softer volume on the right side. I would think if the balanced terminator is not compatible with the socket there would be no sound at all. I'll wait for Effects Audio to get back to me



The 3.5mm balanced terminator should be considered incompatible with most 3.5mm TRS sockets out there and should not be paired up as such. The laptop sounding fine is just a lucky conincidence I believe. Some of you handfree's plug MAY look like a balanced TRRS plug but the extra ring there is for controls not audio.

But did you actually picked the 3.5mm balanced option when ordering the cable? In any event I guess Effect would be happy to help you out. Got pretty pleasant after sales experience with them.


----------



## vurtomatic

productred said:


> But did you actually picked the 3.5mm balanced option when ordering the cable?



Yes I did, without really knowing this will happen; this is my first "upgrade" cable. Previously I used an Estron Linum and didn't have a problem so I didn't know what to look out for.

TBH I picked it for the straight jack instead of an angled one because I was concerned the angled jack wouldn't fit through the phone case (old Westone UM2's jack had this problem).


----------



## blazinblazin (Jun 5, 2017)

Either you can get it re-terminated or you can try to get an adapter.


----------



## vurtomatic

I just had a quick google, the adaptors seem to be boxes ... not very portable.

I'm in touch with Eric from Effect Audio, hope we can figure something out otherwise I'll have to put them up for sale


----------



## EffectAudio

Hey Buddies! @productred & @blazinblazin , thanks for helping out to answer @vurtomatic in my absence. I was shuttling between flights, ergo the late reply. I owe y'all a ice cold beer! Please do drop by and say hi if you y'all happen to visit our booth in the upcoming shows 

Meanwhile, @vurtomatic , i have checked and referenced against my order data, indeed you've made an error selection during the ordering. However, i understand that as it's an honest mistake and you're not at fault that our webstore wasn't denoted clearly what "Balanced" vs "Unbalanced" means. Send me a PM! I'll get ya' sorted out on the re-termination  

Meanwhile, hope y'all are having a fine day. Cheers.

-Eric


----------



## vurtomatic

Thanks dude, I'll wait for your email.


----------



## animalsrush (Jun 5, 2017)

Lionheart is a gift that keeps on giving.. more I listen to k10s on Sony wm1z more I am falling in love with the setup.. it is doing something magical to overall signature especially the vocals making them simply delicious. The bass is present without being boomy..(k10 packs a huge punch and with wrong setup it can get out of control) so are highs .the best part is it is not changing signature of sound just enhancing bits I like subtly... finally nearly after 1 year I fully realized how awesome k10s are.. and most important thing the cable is super comfortable, super light and non fatiguing.. worth every penny.. excellent job effect audio..

I highly recommend listening to Pink Floyd "animals" to see what I mean.. for vocals Norah jones, Diana krall, Hooverphonic and Bollywood singers Sherya Ghoshal , zeb , anuradha paudwal sound amazing..for bass  daft punk's "random access memories " and massive attack's "mezzanine " are great albums.. classical Maurice ravel's "bolero" show how to retrieve details in quiet parts. Another choice is Rimsky Karasokov's 'scherzade".. as you can see it plays nice with most genres .. sound like a fanboy but give credit where credit is due

Pc


----------



## animalsrush

vurtomatic said:


> Yes I did, without really knowing this will happen; this is my first "upgrade" cable. Previously I used an Estron Linum and didn't have a problem so I didn't know what to look out for.
> 
> TBH I picked it for the straight jack instead of an angled one because I was concerned the angled jack wouldn't fit through the phone case (old Westone UM2's jack had this problem).


Btw there a lot of provides who sell TRRS to TRS adapters. Imo keep TRRS as it is a better setup and when you upgrade to better gear from either Sony or hifiman you will reap benefits. Check out Norne audio, plus sound and even effect audio may have one..

Just my 2 cents
Pc


----------



## blazinblazin

animalsrush said:


> Lionheart is a gift that keeps on giving.. more I listen to k10s on Sony wm1z more I am falling in love with the setup.. it is doing something magical to overall signature especially the vocals making them simply delicious. The bass is present without being boomy..(k10 packs a huge punch and with wrong setup it can get out of control) so are highs .the best part is it is not changing signature of sound just enhancing bits I like subtly... finally nearly after 1 year I fully realized how awesome k10s are.. and most important thing the cable is super comfortable, super light and non fatiguing.. worth every penny.. excellent job effect audio..
> 
> I highly recommend listening to Pink Floyd "animals" to see what I mean.. for vocals Norah jones, Diana krall, Hooverphonic and Bollywood singers Sherya Ghoshal , zeb , anuradha paudwal sound amazing..for bass  daft punk's "random access memories " and massive attack's "mezzanine " are great albums.. classical Maurice ravel's "bolero" show how to retrieve details in quiet parts. Another choice is Rimsky Karasokov's 'scherzade".. as you can see it plays nice with most genres .. sound like a fanboy but give credit where credit is due
> 
> Pc



Give the cables some good use and you might get more out of it. Some don't believe in burn in of cables but i do~


----------



## animalsrush

blazinblazin said:


> Give the cables some good use and you might get more out of it. Some don't believe in burn in of cables but i do~


I do too.. this just after 50 hrs .. another 150 hrs to go


----------



## blazinblazin (Jun 6, 2017)

animalsrush said:


> I do too.. this just after 50 hrs .. another 150 hrs to go


I am very satisfied with sound of my Leonidas.

That's the same amount of time i burn in my cables too.


----------



## SoLame

Oh boy...do we really need 200 hours for burn-in??? 

Just received my 1st EA cable, the Lionheart this afternoon. I've only used it for 3 hours but I already like it a lot. Neatly clean built + super soft, flexible, and very light. Very comfortable to wear.


----------



## blazinblazin (Jun 6, 2017)

SoLame said:


> Oh boy...do we really need 200 hours for burn-in???
> 
> Just received my 1st EA cable, the Lionheart this afternoon. I've only used it for 3 hours but I already like it a lot. Neatly clean built + super soft, flexible, and very light. Very comfortable to wear.



No need to purposely burn in. Just normal listen will do. Experience it getting better over time.

My experience tells me don't start to judge a cable till you get at least 200hrs from it.


----------



## EffectAudio

animalsrush said:


> Lionheart is a gift that keeps on giving.. more I listen to k10s on Sony wm1z more I am falling in love with the setup.. it is doing something magical to overall signature especially the vocals making them simply delicious. The bass is present without being boomy..(k10 packs a huge punch and with wrong setup it can get out of control) so are highs .the best part is it is not changing signature of sound just enhancing bits I like subtly... finally nearly after 1 year I fully realized how awesome k10s are.. and most important thing the cable is super comfortable, super light and non fatiguing.. worth every penny.. excellent job effect audio..
> 
> I highly recommend listening to Pink Floyd "animals" to see what I mean.. for vocals Norah jones, Diana krall, Hooverphonic and Bollywood singers Sherya Ghoshal , zeb , anuradha paudwal sound amazing..for bass  daft punk's "random access memories " and massive attack's "mezzanine " are great albums.. classical Maurice ravel's "bolero" show how to retrieve details in quiet parts. Another choice is Rimsky Karasokov's 'scherzade".. as you can see it plays nice with most genres .. sound like a fanboy but give credit where credit is due
> 
> Pc



Heyy Pc, thank you for your kind words! We're really happy that you appreciate our work here. Glad that it's working magic for ya! 



blazinblazin said:


> I am very satisfied with sound of my Leonidas.
> 
> That's the same amount of time i burn in my cables too.



Thank you too buddy! For supporting our Leonidas 



SoLame said:


> Oh boy...do we really need 200 hours for burn-in???
> 
> Just received my 1st EA cable, the Lionheart this afternoon. I've only used it for 3 hours but I already like it a lot. Neatly clean built + super soft, flexible, and very light. Very comfortable to wear.



Glad you're liking the "Lionheart"! I hope you didn't wait too long for it


----------



## EffectAudio

vurtomatic said:


> Thanks dude, I'll wait for your email.



My guys will settle the retermination for ya'  Ping me if you need further help! Cheers buddy


----------



## SeeSax

Does anyone else get this while trying to check out Effect Audio's website? It's been happening for a few months and I would really like to check out some of their cables


----------



## Vitor Valeri

SeeSax said:


> Does anyone else get this while trying to check out Effect Audio's website? It's been happening for a few months and I would really like to check out some of their cables



No. It's normal here, with no blocking ...


----------



## Vitor Valeri

New cable?




Effect Audio by Vitor Valeri, no Flickr


----------



## EffectAudio

Vitor Valeri said:


> New cable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a exclusive cable offering from our Korean distributor - Scheherazade  Our regional distributors are coming strong with their exclusive offerings this season, featuring heavily on GoldPlatedCopper tuned to each region specific sound characteristics. China (PiXiu 貔貅）,  Korea (Bacchus) , Thailand (Freyja).


----------



## EffectAudio

Suyang & Eric will be heading down Thailand this 23rd to host a dinner and meeting session with the Thai this coming 23rd! Join us!  

We'll have yet another session of show & tell, sharing about industry myths and the absolute truth behind audio cabling. We be having the following event features :

1) Thailand Exclusive 20 Units "Freyja" 
2) Official "Lionheart" breakdown
3) Insider Development Plans of Effect Audio
4) Lucky Draw Raffle
5) Q & A
6) DINNER AND FUN together!! (Courtesy of EA & MKG)

Join us for this night of laughter and joy~!! Sign up with @มั่นคง munkonggadget


----------



## blazinblazin

Any Singapore exclusive~


----------



## productred

EffectAudio said:


> Suyang & Eric will be heading down Thailand this 23rd to host a dinner and meeting session with the Thai this coming 23rd! Join us!
> 
> We'll have yet another session of show & tell, sharing about industry myths and the absolute truth behind audio cabling. We be having the following event features :
> 
> ...



Hope there'll be Hong Kong exclusive and Hong Kong meet soon.


----------



## ironpeg

EffectAudio said:


> Suyang & Eric will be heading down Thailand this 23rd to host a dinner and meeting session with the Thai this coming 23rd! Join us!
> 
> We'll have yet another session of show & tell, sharing about industry myths and the absolute truth behind audio cabling. We be having the following event features :
> 
> ...



Eric, reserve one Freyja for me XD.


----------



## EffectAudio

blazinblazin said:


> Any Singapore exclusive~





productred said:


> Hope there'll be Hong Kong exclusive and Hong Kong meet soon.



We'll have to see  Perhaps. It's largely dependant on each region's distributor 



ironpeg said:


> Eric, reserve one Freyja for me XD.


You got it  "Freyja" comes with one complimentary beer and dinner with us if you can make it for the Thailand Event


----------



## EffectAudio

Just so you guys are sufficiently teased


----------



## EffectAudio (Jun 19, 2017)

*This Friday @ MunkongGadget Thailand ... Freyja's birth*

​

​


----------



## ironpeg

@EffectAudio  I think I get no.7.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Any suggestion for SP1000 -> Tia Fourte? Leonidas or Leonidas + Mars?


----------



## productred (Jun 26, 2017)

LouisArmstrong said:


> Any suggestion for SP1000 -> Tia Fourte? Leonidas or Leonidas + Mars?



The Ares II+ works well with the U18, better than the Leonidas and Mars IMO (not Leonidas + Mars which I haven't tried with the 18). May consider trying the whole lineup, not just focus on the most exotic and expensive ones~


----------



## ostewart

My review of the Ares II is up, it's a truly excellent cable

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/effect-audio-ares-ii-iem-cable.22171/reviews#review-18796


----------



## Vitor Valeri

ostewart said:


> My review of the Ares II is up, it's a truly excellent cable
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/effect-audio-ares-ii-iem-cable.22171/reviews#review-18796



What CIEM have you used? What DAP did you use?


----------



## ostewart

Vitor Valeri said:


> What CIEM have you used? What DAP did you use?



Inearz P350, Opus #2


----------



## Wyville

ostewart said:


> My review of the Ares II is up, it's a truly excellent cable
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/effect-audio-ares-ii-iem-cable.22171/reviews#review-18796


Nice to see more cable reviews up! 

Do you feel the Ares II also tightens the bass, or does it add more quantity? Yesterday I got the tips for my Ei.3 universal reshell from Custom Art and so I finally got a chance to listen to the changes between the CIEM and universal fit. The sound has become a bit warmer and the bass does not quite have the impact of the custom fit. I also find that some of the clarity is lost. The Ares II might still work a treat, but I also think that the Eros might give a better result due to its hybrid design.


----------



## productred

Maybe I've missed something, but is the Leonidas a numbered limited edition? Think I saw at least some of the leather cans (including my JH->4.4) numbered as XXX/300, but it seems that stock is still in abundance.

Also I'm pretty curious about that "scarce" silver it used...........guess it would be too much of a commercial secret to crack? Eager to know at least something about it.............


----------



## ostewart

Wyville said:


> Nice to see more cable reviews up!
> 
> Do you feel the Ares II also tightens the bass, or does it add more quantity? Yesterday I got the tips for my Ei.3 universal reshell from Custom Art and so I finally got a chance to listen to the changes between the CIEM and universal fit. The sound has become a bit warmer and the bass does not quite have the impact of the custom fit. I also find that some of the clarity is lost. The Ares II might still work a treat, but I also think that the Eros might give a better result due to its hybrid design.




I found to to bring out a bit more body and impact personally. It'll likely bring out a bit more clarity like you want, so could be a good fit for your monitors. The extra presence up top was very welcome for my smooth sounding monitors.

One day I'll get the Custom Art FIBAE1 and test it with my multiple cables.

If you were in the UK, I could have lent you the cable at the cost of postage providing you have a source that takes a 2.5mm balanced cable.


----------



## Wyville

ostewart said:


> I found to to bring out a bit more body and impact personally. It'll likely bring out a bit more clarity like you want, so could be a good fit for your monitors. The extra presence up top was very welcome for my smooth sounding monitors.
> 
> One day I'll get the Custom Art FIBAE1 and test it with my multiple cables.
> 
> If you were in the UK, I could have lent you the cable at the cost of postage providing you have a source that takes a 2.5mm balanced cable.


Thanks for the info and the generous offer! I am in the UK and use an AK70, but will look at buying a cable at some point anyway and don't mind relying on advice from Eric and Piotr for that.

The new FIBAE are being very well received, so that would seem like a great choice!


----------



## ostewart

Wyville said:


> Thanks for the info and the generous offer! I am in the UK and use an AK70, but will look at buying a cable at some point anyway and don't mind relying on advice from Eric and Piotr for that.
> 
> The new FIBAE are being very well received, so that would seem like a great choice!



Feel free to send a pm if you can't to try 

I also have a single ended forza cable and a balanced toxic spc cable.


----------



## Wyville

ostewart said:


> Feel free to send a pm if you can't to try
> 
> I also have a single ended forza cable and a balanced toxic spc cable.


Thank you, very kind!


----------



## deafdoorknob (Jun 30, 2017)

yesterday after auditioning at a local retailer, I splurged on Eros II+ for my andros, Ares II for my ibasso IT03 and Thor Copper 8 for my fitear parterre! major wallet hemorrage >.<' but the improve over what i had been using is evident even prior to running them in.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

deafdoorknob said:


> yesterday after auditioning at a local retailer, I splurged on Eros II+ for my andros, Ares II for my ibasso IT03 and Thor Copper 8 for my fitear parterre! major wallet hemorrage >.<' but the improve over what i had been using is evident even prior to running them in.



New cable? Ares V ?


----------



## pompom

LouisArmstrong said:


> Any suggestion for SP1000 -> Tia Fourte? Leonidas or Leonidas + Mars?



I briefly heard it with the SHURE KSE1500 with GREAT success !  UBER precise without loosing musicality !


----------



## deafdoorknob

Vitor Valeri said:


> New cable? Ares V ?



lol


----------



## blazinblazin

deafdoorknob said:


> yesterday after auditioning at a local retailer, I splurged on Eros II+ for my andros, Ares II for my ibasso IT03 and Thor Copper 8 for my fitear parterre! major wallet hemorrage >.<' but the improve over what i had been using is evident even prior to running them in.


Try Leonidas on Andro


----------



## ezekiel77

Ares II incoming for my Harmony 8.2, after reading about its good synergy. This will be my second EA cable.


----------



## deafdoorknob

blazinblazin said:


> Try Leonidas on Andro



it will only end in tears...


----------



## EffectAudio

Winners of our Annual Bonanza announced! 

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/effect-audio-boutique-iem-cables-giveaway-2.851563/page-3


----------



## dpm78 (Jul 3, 2017)

ezekiel77 said:


> Ares II incoming for my Harmony 8.2, after reading about its good synergy. This will be my second EA cable.



Nice choice ARES II+ & Harmony 8.2 ! Pure bliss


----------



## EffectAudio

_And here we are! For a limited time and Limited Qty, We are releasing this edition of Special T-Shirts... for a Symbolic $1._

_Just our way of saying thanks for the support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go for it!

   

BUY NOW!
_​


----------



## artpiggo (Jul 5, 2017)

EffectAudio said:


> _And here we are! For a limited time and Limited Qty, We are releasing this edition of Special T-Shirts... for a Symbolic $1._
> 
> _Just our way of saying thanks for the support
> 
> ...



Can't buy it. There is no option to ship to Thailand #FeelsBadMan

Can you send order to Munkonggadget please?


----------



## productred

artpiggo said:


> Can't buy it. There is no option to ship to Thailand #FeelsBadMan



Same here re Hong Kong


----------



## ezekiel77

artpiggo said:


> Can't buy it. There is no option to ship to Thailand #FeelsBadMan
> 
> Can you send order to Munkonggadget please?



My order went through. The process was smooth enough and I was given a choice of expedited or standard shipping. I'm from Malaysia.

So hopefully EA will sort this out for you.

Thanks EA for the great price!


----------



## artpiggo

It is because Thailand has official distributor so in website cannot allow me to direct buy it. 

But I dont think it should apply this rule for T shirt, not cable as their main product. LOL


----------



## TAsme

dpm78 said:


> Nice choice ARES II+ & Harmony 8.2 ! Pure bliss



Im using the same combo and I love it!


----------



## EffectAudio

EffectAudio said:


> *This Friday @ MunkongGadget Thailand ... Freyja's birth*
> 
> ​
> 
> ​





artpiggo said:


> Can't buy it. There is no option to ship to Thailand #FeelsBadMan
> 
> Can you send order to Munkonggadget please?





productred said:


> Same here re Hong Kong



Hello Guys, 

Unfortunately we're under agreements to not ship any product of Effect Audio into our distributors region. Perhaps the next time round we'll discuss a workaround with our IT techs and our distributors and have it offered to you guys 

I'll try my best to make it happen! 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

"Lionheart" Review up!​


----------



## EffectAudio

EA Limited Editions T-Shirts have been sold out!

 Now for Part II of the surprise - *Hush Event Only* via Email! Head to our Webpage, Scroll all the way down and hit SUBSCRIBE!



 ​


----------



## Eric Smith

Hello, any opinion about the Ares II and Tia Forte??? Good combo??


----------



## TAsme

ah the lionheart does look so good. I hope that you'll offer some via Amazon Germany soon so I can get one


----------



## Wyville

dpm78 said:


> Nice choice ARES II+ & Harmony 8.2 ! Pure bliss


Looks very nice and is a combo I would love to own one day!


----------



## EffectAudio

Provide much needed feedbacks and Join our exclusive closed door sales HERE ~!


----------



## chaiyuta

Any news about new Thor Copper?


----------



## productred

chaiyuta said:


> Any news about new Thor Copper?



Have I missed something here? Is there going to be a new Thor Copper?

With the Ares being one heck of a pure copper cable, why a new Thor Copper?


----------



## chaiyuta

productred said:


> Have I missed something here? Is there going to be a new Thor Copper?
> 
> With the Ares being one heck of a pure copper cable, why a new Thor Copper?



Sorry for late reply, I have to find which post and which thread I heard of it. Finally it is here. Ares is pure copper cable series meanwhile Thor Copper is Silver-plated copper cable series. As you knew, everything go up to revision 2 and 2+ except Thor Copper.


----------



## Wyville

chaiyuta said:


> Sorry for late reply, I have to find which post and which thread I heard of it. Finally it is here. Ares is pure copper cable series meanwhile Thor Copper is Silver-plated copper cable series. As you knew, everything go up to revision 2 and 2+ except Thor Copper.


Ah, that is about a cable called the 'Eline' and not the Thor. I was able to buy mine through Custom Art because I desperately needed a cable without memory wire and I know very little about it. I believe it is supposed to become a more affordable, entry level cable, which I think would be a great addition to the Effect Audio line. But to be clear, I am just a (very happy) customer and know nothing more about its development.


----------



## eddie0817

2 weeks ago I just received my Hifiman RE2000 pair with Effect audio Thor ll silver cable, it makes my RE2000 treble extension better and smoother without affect the bass. 
Quite amazing that silver cable has this performance, should be also good to pair with Thor ll+.

Thanks EA for develop those amazing cables!


----------



## EffectAudio

eddie0817 said:


> 2 weeks ago I just received my Hifiman RE2000 pair with Effect audio Thor ll silver cable, it makes my RE2000 treble extension better and smoother without affect the bass.
> Quite amazing that silver cable has this performance, should be also good to pair with Thor ll+.
> 
> Thanks EA for develop those amazing cables!



Looking good! Glad you loved it


----------



## EffectAudio (Jul 24, 2017)

*Effect Audio Canjam London was a SUCCESS! Thank you for all the support and for joining our party during the show! *


----------



## EffectAudio

*Meanwhile, EA Team in Japan's Portafest also received massive loves from y'all! Thank you, We were overwhelmed 
       
*


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> *Effect Audio Canjam London was a SUCCESS! Thank you for all the support and for joining our party during the show! *


Great to see Canjam was a success and that custom cables are getting a firm foothold in Europe! Shame I had to miss it.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Great to see Canjam was a success and that custom cables are getting a firm foothold in Europe! Shame I had to miss it.



Yes, we were pleasantly surprised~! You missed a whole load of fun with us!


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Yes, we were pleasantly surprised~! You missed a whole load of fun with us!


Darn it! And you are probably not going to the Indulgence Show in September, are you? (I think that show is more about headphones and speakers with only a few bits of portable audio there.)

Any chance of a balanced (2.5mm TRRS) Ares II becoming available through Amazon UK?


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Darn it! And you are probably not going to the Indulgence Show in September, are you? (I think that show is more about headphones and speakers with only a few bits of portable audio there.)
> 
> Any chance of a balanced (2.5mm TRRS) Ares II becoming available through Amazon UK?



Hmm, Do you guys think we should come by for Indulgence? 

Ares II in 2.5mm balanced will come definitely but not soon. We're slowly uploading our goods to Amazon's warehouse in phases. Do look forward to the Eros II , Thor Silver II & Lionheart for the next update in Amazon UK & Europe! 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Hmm, Do you guys think we should come by for Indulgence?


I have never been there, but your products do fit with the whole theme of "The Luxury Audio & Lifestyle Exhibition". Might be worth considering. 


EffectAudio said:


> Ares II in 2.5mm balanced will come definitely but not soon. We're slowly uploading our goods to Amazon's warehouse in phases. Do look forward to the Eros II , Thor Silver II & Lionheart for the next update in Amazon UK & Europe!
> 
> -Eric


Sounds great! I have recently had my Ei.3 reshelled to universal fit and have lost some clarity as a result so I thought I might try upgrading the Eline to and Ares II balanced to get some clarity back. I just find myself reluctant to import something and end up going through all the hassle with customs.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> I have never been there, but your products do fit with the whole theme of "The Luxury Audio & Lifestyle Exhibition". Might be worth considering.
> 
> Sounds great! I have recently had my Ei.3 reshelled to universal fit and have lost some clarity as a result so I thought I might try upgrading the Eline to and Ares II balanced to get some clarity back. I just find myself reluctant to import something and end up going through all the hassle with customs.



Gotcha'. Thanks for the tip buddy! Meanwhile i heard @ostewart is loaning you the Ares II. Have fun with it! U can also check our Amazon UK stores in the future though 

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Gotcha'. Thanks for the tip buddy! Meanwhile i heard @ostewart is loaning you the Ares II. Have fun with it! U can also check our Amazon UK stores in the future though
> 
> Cheers,
> Eric


Yes, that was very generous of him! I really look forward to trying the Ares II out and seeing if it combines well with my Ei.3 and the balanced out of my AK70. It will give me a bit more insight into how I might fine-tune the signature a little. If it works well then I know what to order and if not I will at least be able to more clearly explain what I would like.


----------



## EffectAudio

Another Glowing review of the "Lionheart"~!!

https://twister6.com/2017/07/28/effect-audio-lionheart-premium-cable/


----------



## Wyville

My guest for the next few days just arrived! Ares II (2.5mm TRRS):
 

Very early impression... Wow! This pairing works amazingly well. I will give it a few days and then share my impressions. 

Many thanks to @ostewart for giving me this opportunity!


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> My guest for the next few days just arrived! Ares II (2.5mm TRRS):
> 
> 
> Very early impression... Wow! This pairing works amazingly well. I will give it a few days and then share my impressions.
> ...



Looking good~!! Await to hear your impressions


----------



## cho8

Just received my lionheart and Leonidas a few days ago. So happy with the quality and suppleness of the cable. Only starting to use them now but first impressions are just as I remember at canjam.

It's been a while now but wanted to say it was great meeting Eric and thanks for all the advice!

As for the indulgence show, it's a similar hotel environment and would be great to have Effect and all the other guys there. Slightly different atmosphere to canjam. Rhapsodic were there last year I think and looked pretty jet Lagged! I do appreciate all the manufacturers making such a big effort though


----------



## LoneRanger

Wyville said:


> My guest for the next few days just arrived! Ares II (2.5mm TRRS):
> 
> 
> Very early impression... Wow! This pairing works amazingly well. I will give it a few days and then share my impressions.
> ...





EffectAudio said:


> Looking good~!! Await to hear your impressions




Ares II with my universal EE Spartan - It's a pretty good pairing depending on the source (I’ve tested on Opus #1, AK70 and Cowon P1 & PD). IMO, it makes the Spartan's treble a little cleaner and adds more low end plus the Mids are a little bit fuller. Overall a very balanced & fun listening experience - great investment IMO.  Hope you get the same enjoyment with your Custom Art Ei.3 (I’ve ordered the CA FIBAE 2 and look forward to testing it on that also shortly (once the production waiting game is over…..!!))


----------



## Wyville

LoneRanger said:


> Ares II with my universal EE Spartan - It's a pretty good pairing depending on the source (I’ve tested on Opus #1, AK70 and Cowon P1 & PD). IMO, it makes the Spartan's treble a little cleaner and adds more low end plus the Mids are a little bit fuller. Overall a very balanced & fun listening experience - great investment IMO.  Hope you get the same enjoyment with your Custom Art Ei.3 (I’ve ordered the CA FIBAE 2 and look forward to testing it on that also shortly (once the production waiting game is over…..!!))


Very good looking Spartan's there, I love that colour! 

I am enjoying the Ares II tremendously! I have already been listening for almost 10 hours and have written down quite a few thoughts. I will probably post them tomorrow, but can say that the synergy with the Ei.3 is excellent. The Ares II adds focus and depth in ways I have not heard before and yet the end result is still very characteristic of the Ei.3, smooth and thoroughly engaging. I can readily see why Piotr advises the Ares II for the Ei.3. 

I haven't heard the FIBAE 2, but look forward to your impressions!


----------



## animalsrush

EffectAudio said:


> Another Glowing review of the "Lionheart"~!!
> 
> https://twister6.com/2017/07/28/effect-audio-lionheart-premium-cable/



I absolutely love my lionheart.. it had done wonders to my k10.. 100 hrs burn in so far

Pc


----------



## EffectAudio

cho8 said:


> Just received my lionheart and Leonidas a few days ago. So happy with the quality and suppleness of the cable. Only starting to use them now but first impressions are just as I remember at canjam.
> 
> It's been a while now but wanted to say it was great meeting Eric and thanks for all the advice!
> 
> As for the indulgence show, it's a similar hotel environment and would be great to have Effect and all the other guys there. Slightly different atmosphere to canjam. Rhapsodic were there last year I think and looked pretty jet Lagged! I do appreciate all the manufacturers making such a big effort though



Thanks Cho, It was a pleasure meeting you as well. Hmm, Indulgence seems interesting.. perhaps i'll make a comeback! No worries though, EA #Fam deals with jetlag pretty well haha! Hope you're loving the Lionheart & Leonidas. Let me know if you need any A/S support or feedbacks 



LoneRanger said:


> Ares II with my universal EE Spartan - It's a pretty good pairing depending on the source (I’ve tested on Opus #1, AK70 and Cowon P1 & PD). IMO, it makes the Spartan's treble a little cleaner and adds more low end plus the Mids are a little bit fuller. Overall a very balanced & fun listening experience - great investment IMO.  Hope you get the same enjoyment with your Custom Art Ei.3 (I’ve ordered the CA FIBAE 2 and look forward to testing it on that also shortly (once the production waiting game is over…..!!))



Thank you for your kind words. Appreciate the support man!



animalsrush said:


> I absolutely love my lionheart.. it had done wonders to my k10.. 100 hrs burn in so far
> 
> Pc



Glad you're loving the Lionheart so far buddy. Get to 150hrs burn in and tell me about it again 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

*Effect Audio Ares II (2.5mm TRRS) impressions*

I wanted to share some of my impressions of the Effect Audio Ares II, which was kindly sent to me by @ostewart to try out. Please note that while I try to write down my thoughts sensibly, I am still new to critical listening. This is also not a full review because of a number of things that prevented me from analysing the Ares II properly, time for one, and most notably the lack of an adapter to use this 2.5mm TRRS cable on the SE out of my AK70. So instead I would like to start off by explaining what I hoped to achieve with the balanced Ares II. 

It is not a secret that I deeply adore my Custom Art Ei.3 for its smooth and engaging signature, and I still stand firmly behind what I wrote in my review of them. As I mention there, the treble of the Ei.3 is very polite and I have recently found that in particular for classical music I am missing some clarity and would not mind a bit more sparkle in the treble. Some of that clarity might have been lost due to a reshell from custom to universal fit, or perhaps I am simply getting more used to an audiophile signature (brain burn-in). Whatever the case, I wanted to see if I could use a cable to fine-tune the signature a bit. 

Because I have not used the balanced out on my AK70 before, I could not say for certain what the switch would do to the signature. I have therefore relied on the various bits of information that were generously shared by fellow Head-fi'ers. Based on that I understood that the balanced out of the AK70 was a bit warmer and more laid-back with a larger soundstage and improved L/R positioning. The Ares II was described as an atypical copper cable with a brighter, more analytical signature and its main strength was its improved treble extension. From this I theorised that the Ares II and the balanced out of my AK70 might well compliment each other by retaining the smooth signature of the Ei.3, but improving clarity, soundstage and the quality of the treble. Of course they could also very well counteract each other and not do anything much at all. So I was very happy to be able to test it.

 

_Build_
When I received the Ares II I was pleasantly surprised by its build quality. I had been using an Effect Audio cable already, but that was a preproduction sample of a more affordable cable and could not really compare. The Ares II is quite a thick cable, especially compared to the stock cable of my Ei.3, and yet feels very supple and rests behind my ears quite comfortably despite wearing glasses. The weight is noticeable, but does not bother me. Similarly, I was quite surprised by the splitter, which has been described as quite bulky. It might be nice for the splitter to be a bit smaller, but I did not feel bothered by it at all. The splitter, as well as the balanced plug and 2-pin connectors, feel like high quality parts and make the cable as a whole feel strong and durable. Plus, it is a very good-looking cable!

_Sound_
I learned about the usefulness of aftermarket cables after I switched from the stock cable of my Ei.3, which had a memory wire that appeared to be intent on chewing off my ears, to the preproduction 'Eline'. To my surprise the Eline not only delicately caressed my ears, it also gave my Ei.3 a bit of extra air to breathe and show what they were capable of. I also learned that the effect of a cable depends on the synergy between the source, cable and IEMs and boy is the synergy between my AK70's balanced out, the Ares II and my Ei.3 good! 

Again, I can't really distinguish between what improvements are specifically caused by the balanced out and those by the Ares II, so I will describe the combined result. I think some things will clearly be the result of one or the other, while in other cases it is more likely the combination and synergy between the two. 

_Presentation_
After switching to the balanced Ares II I immediately noticed that the overall sound and presentation was more focused and precise. This might have been because of the nature of a balanced out in combination with the more analytical character of the Ares II. What struck me was that although everything was more focused and precise, it did not adversely affect the smoothness of the Ei.3. In fact, it was like it changed the sound from a woollen smoothness to a honey-like smoothness. Still thick and infinitely enjoyable, but more well-defined against a pitch-black background. This contrasted nicely with the soundstage, which came across to me as about the same size as with the Eline from the SE out, but with the Ares II from the balanced out the boundaries of the stage were less well defined, making it feel more natural. 

_Bass_
Simply put, very impressive. The Ei.3 has a lovely bass that is a bit north of neutral and has this magical property of only ever showing itself when needed. With the Ares II that magic act becomes even more distinct and, above all, remains thoroughly enjoyable. The sub-bass goes a bit deeper and on occasion I felt like there was even a little hint of rumble. Moreover, there is more detail in the sub- and mid-bass, which feel more controlled. I mostly listen to classical music and in Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker the magic act of the bass comes through really well. The piece is generally very light with delicate sounds like fairies flying around your head, but at one point there is a sudden change as the clock strikes midnight. The piece become heavy and oppressively dark as a battle breaks out between the Nutcracker and the Mouse King. The Ares II presents this darkness with, to my inexperienced ears, an unusual amount of air and detail. It is still dark and heavy, but the darkness is deeper and more precise, bringing more emotion to the change in atmosphere and giving a stronger sense of relief when it lifts and the delicate tingling comes back. 

A clear step up in the quality, impact and control of the bass.

_Mids_
When he sent me the Ares II @ostewart had added a cable he had made himself, which was a balanced SPC cable. Naturally I wanted to see what that would do and immediately found it was a mismatch. As with most SPC cables it created a more V-shaped signature by pushing back the mids quite considerably and that ruined the Ei.3's characteristic sound. I mentioned this in my review: the mids are key to creating the coherent and engaging sound of the Ei.3. The Ares II does exactly what is needed and that is to keep those warm, inviting and luscious mids in place. It also creates more clarity and more air in the mids, which significantly improves how the Ei.3 deal with complicated, multi-layered music such as classical symphonies. 

I always find it difficult when I discuss instruments that can move from the mids into the treble like pianos and violins. The Ares II makes this even more challenging because I can sense an effect of the improved treble extension or perhaps a peak somewhere in the upper mids or treble (or both) that affects the mids. It is not just that the mids have a better separation and improved layering; it is that instruments present themselves differently. Both the piano and the violin sound natural for longer as they move from the mids towards the treble and, for instance, the keys on the piano sound more well-defined making fast sections sound even faster and more exciting. Even more noticeable is the bite that the Ares II gives guitars, especially electric ones, and brass instruments, and this affects their place in the layering by helping them stand out more. 

While I sense a bit of bite to, say, a trumpet, vocals retain the warmth and smoothness I like so much and are improved by the Ares II. Vocals have a bit more body and presence to them, and come across as more natural. Based on the vocal presence I would say that perhaps the Ares II brings the mids a bit more forward.

Overall the mids remain thick, warm and coherent, but they sound more natural (in particular brass and woodwinds) and are more clearly defined.

_Treble_
I am very treble sensitive and I chose the Ei.3 because of their rolled-off, non-fatiguing treble, so naturally the Ares II's improved treble extension caused me some worries and I initially did not think the Ares II would suit me. Turns out I am an idiot and wrong and gosh if only I had known this earlier. The Ares II made me love sparkling treble! 

Yes finally, the Ares II gives the Ei.3 some much-needed sparkle and it is a lovely smooth sparkle I did not think would even be possible. I was surprised by how lovely cymbals sounded, how sparkly and delicate some of the instruments in the Nutcracker were, and how a soprano could reach for the high note and I was not trying to duck for cover. It all sounds lovely and retains that characteristic smoothness of the Ei.3 and there is nothing fatiguing about it at all. Gorgeous! There is now also detail in the treble I have not heard before and although I still do not find the treble region to be the most natural, it is a noticeable improvement.

To my ears the treble is where the Ares II makes its most noticeable improvement to the Ei.3 and I am pleasantly surprised by that. Love the sparkle! 

 

_Conclusions_
What can I say? I know I need to send the Ares II back, but I don't want to. The synergy is excellent and I love the improvements the balanced Ares II makes. While the change in the bass was impressive, I am, much against my usual treblefobia, most impressed by the improvements in the clarity and upper-mids/treble region. The Ares II makes, to my ears, a significant improvement to a relatively weak aspect of the Ei.3's sound, while still retaining that characteristically smooth and thoroughly engaging signature. I think this makes the Ares II an excellent choice for anyone looking to improve clarity and treble quality while retaining a warmer and more intimate sound.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Aug 3, 2017)

Wyville said:


> *Effect Audio Ares II (2.5mm TRRS) impressions*
> 
> I wanted to share some of my impressions of the Effect Audio Ares II, which was kindly sent to me by @ostewart to try out. Please note that while I try to write down my thoughts sensibly, I am still new to critical listening. This is also not a full review because of a number of things that prevented me from analysing the Ares II properly, time for one, and most notably the lack of an adapter to use this 2.5mm TRRS cable on the SE out of my AK70. So instead I would like to start off by explaining what I hoped to achieve with the balanced Ares II.
> 
> ...



Wow that is an in depth review, and spot on in my opinion. I am glad you like the cable, it is truly the best budget upgrade cable money can buy if you are looking for extra treble detail and a bit more open sound. I cannot wait to try it with my 64 Audio U6's 

(also don't rush to get the cables back)


----------



## flinkenick

Wyville said:


> *Effect Audio Ares II (2.5mm TRRS) impressions*
> 
> I wanted to share some of my impressions of the Effect Audio Ares II, which was kindly sent to me by @ostewart to try out. Please note that while I try to write down my thoughts sensibly, I am still new to critical listening. This is also not a full review because of a number of things that prevented me from analysing the Ares II properly, time for one, and most notably the lack of an adapter to use this 2.5mm TRRS cable on the SE out of my AK70. So instead I would like to start off by explaining what I hoped to achieve with the balanced Ares II.
> 
> ...


"I am still new to critical listening, and this is not a full review";  **writes full, professional review**

Ei.3 + Ares II, still a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Wow that is an in depth review, and spot on in my opinion. I am glad you like the cable, it is truly the best budget upgrade cable money can buy if you are looking for extra treble detail and a bit more open sound. I cannot wait to try it with my 64 Audio U6's
> 
> (also don't rush to get the cables back)


Thanks, but that last remark is a dangerous one! 

Look forward to hearing your thoughts on the U6! Too few reviews of those around. 


flinkenick said:


> "I am still new to critical listening, and this is not a full review";  **writes full, professional review**
> 
> Ei.3 + Ares II, still a better love story than Twilight.


Thanks! Okay, I might have some experience writing, but I am still pretty new to all this audio stuff.


----------



## flinkenick

Wyville said:


> Thanks! Okay, I might have some experience writing, but I am still pretty new to all this audio stuff.


I think both reviews you have written were excellent. You should place this review in the review section where it belongs!


----------



## Wyville

flinkenick said:


> I think both reviews you have written were excellent. You should place this review in the review section where it belongs!


Do you think it is good enough? It is really based around the combination of the balanced out and the Effect (pardon the pun) on the Ei.3, so I wasn't sure if it would have enough focus on purely the Ares II.


----------



## flinkenick

Wyville said:


> Do you think it is good enough? It is really based around the combination of the balanced out and the Effect (pardon the pun) on the Ei.3, so I wasn't sure if it would have enough focus on purely the Ares II.


Well you made the comparison with the SPC cable, so you are still able to dissociate between the balanced output and Ares II. I think it is very well written.


----------



## Wyville

flinkenick said:


> Well you made the comparison with the SPC cable, so you are still able to dissociate between the balanced output and Ares II. I think it is very well written.


I'll have a look!


----------



## Wyville

flinkenick said:


> You should place this review in the review section where it belongs!


Done! I just did a minor adjustment in the intro, but other than that kept it as it was. A bit against my nature because I would want to keep improving it, but that is just the OCD talking.


----------



## EffectAudio

flinkenick said:


> "I am still new to critical listening, and this is not a full review";  **writes full, professional review**
> 
> Ei.3 + Ares II, still a better love story than Twilight.



Agreed haha! @Wyville  How's that not a full in-depth review? I feel it's very well written as well. Appreciate you spending your time on the review and the kind words buddy! 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville (Aug 4, 2017)

EffectAudio said:


> Agreed haha! @Wyville  How's that not a full in-depth review? I feel it's very well written as well. Appreciate you spending your time on the review and the kind words buddy!
> 
> -Eric


Thanks Eric! I had fun writing it and really enjoyed hearing the improvements the Ares II made, which were more noticeable than I had expected. I will probably sneak in a few more days of listening (@ostewart said I could) before sending it back after the weekend. Will see about getting my own after that. (I probably have to bribe my wife with puppies again.  )


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Thanks Eric! I had fun writing it and really enjoyed hearing the improvements the Ares II made, which were more noticeable than I had expected. I will probably sneak in a few more days of listening (@ostewart said I could) before sending it back after the weekend. Will see about getting my own after that. (I probably have to bribe my wife with puppies again.  )



Trust me. Puppies bribes will work 100% of the time - Universally


----------



## Wyville

@EffectAudio By the way, Eric, how does the sound of the Eros hybrid compare to the Ares II? When I spoke to Piotr about the different cable options, that was the other suggestion he made and I initially thought it would match my preferences better. Now that I have heard the Ares II I am curious about the differences.


----------



## tim0chan

Hi, I am looking for a cable for my ee spartan adel. Would like to see more aggressive subbass, slightly more midbass, slightly recessed mids and slightly increased treble. Thx in advance for the reccomendations.(basically a v shape/ L shape signature)


----------



## ezekiel77

tim0chan said:


> Hi, I am looking for a cable for my ee spartan adel. Would like to see more aggressive subbass, slightly more midbass, slightly recessed mids and slightly increased treble. Thx in advance for the reccomendations.(basically a v shape/ L shape signature)



I find the Eros I to be slightly V-shaped, with the classic characteristics of copper and silver in one cable.


----------



## Wyville

ezekiel77 said:


> I find the Eros I to be slightly V-shaped, with the classic characteristics of copper and silver in one cable.


Interesting, I was wondering about whether or not the Eros I would be V-shaped because it is a hybrid cable. I'm also curious if the Eros II is the same in that regard.

Do you know if the copper used in the Eros I and II is the same as in the Ares I and II?


----------



## ezekiel77

Wyville said:


> Interesting, I was wondering about whether or not the Eros I would be V-shaped because it is a hybrid cable. I'm also curious if the Eros II is the same in that regard.
> 
> Do you know if the copper used in the Eros I and II is the same as in the Ares I and II?



Hey man, I was under the impression that Eros I combined strands from Ares I and Thor Silver I. Whereas Eros II uses Ares II and Thor Silver II wires.


----------



## Wyville

ezekiel77 said:


> Hey man, I was under the impression that Eros I combined strands from Ares I and Thor Silver I. Whereas Eros II uses Ares II and Thor Silver II wires.


Thanks!


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> @EffectAudio By the way, Eric, how does the sound of the Eros hybrid compare to the Ares II? When I spoke to Piotr about the different cable options, that was the other suggestion he made and I initially thought it would match my preferences better. Now that I have heard the Ares II I am curious about the differences.



Eros tends to gravitate towards the warmer tone and emphasizes on the mid and lows. Vocals representation on the Eros is rather sweet and alluring. 



tim0chan said:


> Hi, I am looking for a cable for my ee spartan adel. Would like to see more aggressive subbass, slightly more midbass, slightly recessed mids and slightly increased treble. Thx in advance for the reccomendations.(basically a v shape/ L shape signature)



"Lionheart" will win you over bruh.



Wyville said:


> Interesting, I was wondering about whether or not the Eros I would be V-shaped because it is a hybrid cable. I'm also curious if the Eros II is the same in that regard.
> 
> Do you know if the copper used in the Eros I and II is the same as in the Ares I and II?



Eros is a combination of Ares & Thor Silver Gen 1

-Eric


----------



## tim0chan

Wi


EffectAudio said:


> Eros tends to gravitate towards the warmer tone and emphasizes on the mid and lows. Vocals representation on the Eros is rather sweet and alluring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I have the money for lionheart


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Eros tends to gravitate towards the warmer tone and emphasizes on the mid and lows. Vocals representation on the Eros is rather sweet and alluring.
> 
> Eros is a combination of Ares & Thor Silver Gen 1
> 
> -Eric


Thanks Eric! So many interesting options...  

But first I will have to say goodbye to the Ares II this morning and ship it back to @ostewart. It has been a treat and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## blazinblazin

Any comparison on Leonidas vs Lionheart?


----------



## EffectAudio

blazinblazin said:


> Any comparison on Leonidas vs Lionheart?



Heyy buddy, 

The reason you don't really see the comparison between "Leonidas" and "Lionheart" is because the contrast is too huge ; a stark difference to them. "Leonidas" is a silver based catalyst cable while "Lionheart" is a copper based catalyst cable. Essentially you're looking at 2 very distinct sound characteristics. Where do you reside in? Perhaps i could point you in the right direction to have a audition of our cables 

-Eric


----------



## alphanumerix1

deafdoorknob said:


> yesterday after auditioning at a local retailer, I splurged on Eros II+ for my andros, Ares II for my ibasso IT03 and Thor Copper 8 for my fitear parterre! major wallet hemorrage >.<' but the improve over what i had been using is evident even prior to running them in.



How do you like the ares II with your it03?


----------



## onlife

hello, any recommendation of upgrade cable for VE8?


----------



## EffectAudio

onlife said:


> hello, any recommendation of upgrade cable for VE8?



Heres what we listen to every day in our lab!! 

#Lionheart


----------



## Wyville

Just out of curiosity. I have been talking about the VE5 and keep wondering what sort of cable would combine well with its unique signature. The focus of the VE5 is on the upper-mids and treble, as well as vocals.


----------



## tim0chan

Wyville said:


> Just out of curiosity. I have been talking about the VE5 and keep wondering what sort of cable would combine well with its unique signature. The focus of the VE5 is on the upper-mids and treble, as well as vocals.


I bet they will tell you lionheart again, considering that it increases the body of the mids and bass. It will probably make a n shaped signature where bass is increased past the treble or maybe both bass and treble will be perceived as about the same. You will never know till you try


----------



## Wyville

tim0chan said:


> I bet they will tell you lionheart again, considering that it increases the body of the mids and bass. It will probably make a n shaped signature where bass is increased past the treble or maybe both bass and treble will be perceived as about the same. You will never know till you try


I was wondering about that, seeing how Lionheart is copper-based and the VE5 is intentionally tuned to avoid emphasis on the lows (if I understand it correctly). So I could also imagine that a silver-based cable would be a better match, but then again that could adversely affect the upper-mids and treble. I am just curious how that works, as my experience with cables is limited and the Ares II really surprised me.


----------



## vilhelm44

Hi guys, what sounds good for the Andros paired with WM1A in balanced up to around $600? Looking at a non-fatiguing smooth sound that goes deep with great rumble but not losing mids or highs. I'm currently using ALO Ref 8 but is very noisy with the microphonics.


----------



## tim0chan

vilhelm44 said:


> Hi guys, what sounds good for the Andros paired with WM1A in balanced up to around $600? Looking at a non-fatiguing smooth sound that goes deep with great rumble but not losing mids or highs. I'm currently using ALO Ref 8 but is very noisy with the microphonics.


Lionheart or leonidas or maybe ares 2+


----------



## vilhelm44

Thanks


----------



## blazinblazin (Aug 13, 2017)

vilhelm44 said:


> Hi guys, what sounds good for the Andros paired with WM1A in balanced up to around $600? Looking at a non-fatiguing smooth sound that goes deep with great rumble but not losing mids or highs. I'm currently using ALO Ref 8 but is very noisy with the microphonics.


I am using the WM1A Andro combo.
So far i am using Leonidas it does gives bass rumble and retain the mids and highs or even better highs. Its smooth but impactful and detailed.

I have not tried Lionheart though. As a copper base "probably" gives you more rumbles than Leonidas. But from what i "read" it is tuned to have better highs in a Copper cable.

Leonidas is $200 more while Lionheart which is $100 lesser fits your budget better.

But it is still better if you can give both a try.


----------



## vilhelm44

blazinblazin said:


> I am using the WM1A Andro combo.
> So far i am using Leonidas it does gives bass rumble and retain the mids and highs or even better highs. Its smooth but impactful and detailed.
> 
> I have not tried Lionheart though. As a copper base "probably" gives you more rumbles than Leonidas. But from what i "read" it is tuned to have better highs in a Copper cable.
> ...




Thanks for the reply. Being in the UK, it's not easy to demo things unfortunately. I quite liked the sound of the Eros II Plus, so I ordered that.  I nearly ordered Lionheart but it's on pre-order at the moment.


----------



## Wyville

vilhelm44 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Being in the UK, it's not easy to demo things unfortunately. I quite liked the sound of the Eros II Plus, so I ordered that.  I nearly ordered Lionheart but it's on pre-order at the moment.


I know what you mean and I was very glad I could borrow the Ares II recently to not only hear the difference, but get a feel for the cable as well (weight, build quality, ergonomics, etc). But happily Effect Audio is starting to get a foothold in the UK! (Just as I am looking to leave.  )

Also, if you want to talk "cable", be sure to contact Eric, @EffectAudio . He is a great guy to talk with and can give more insight into what cables matches well with specific IEMs. Just send him a PM or email.


----------



## vilhelm44

Wyville said:


> I know what you mean and I was very glad I could borrow the Ares II recently to not only hear the difference, but get a feel for the cable as well (weight, build quality, ergonomics, etc). But happily Effect Audio is starting to get a foothold in the UK! (Just as I am looking to leave.  )
> 
> Also, if you want to talk "cable", be sure to contact Eric, @EffectAudio . He is a great guy to talk with and can give more insight into what cables matches well with specific IEMs. Just send him a PM or email.




yeah, it's tough when you can't demo anything, it's always a leap of faith with any audio gear. I've been lucky a lot with advice from the forum, that's always steered me in the right direction.  I'll drop Eric a message.


----------



## Wyville

vilhelm44 said:


> yeah, it's tough when you can't demo anything, it's always a leap of faith with any audio gear. I've been lucky a lot with advice from the forum, that's always steered me in the right direction.  I'll drop Eric a message.


Perhaps interesting for you as well... I just saw this morning on their Facebook page that Effect Audio recently announced Hifiheadphones as their new UK dealer. I have already been talking to @Oscar-HiFi about the process of ordering the Ares II.


----------



## vilhelm44

That's good news! Did Oscar give you an idea when they would be available for purchase? What did you think of the Aries II?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

vilhelm44 said:


> That's good news! Did Oscar give you an idea when they would be available for purchase? What did you think of the Aries II?



Hi, as we have only just taken them on we are finding out the specifics from Eric @EffectAudio due to custom orders etc....

Feel free to send a message and I'll update you when we have the details


----------



## vilhelm44

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Hi, as we have only just taken them on we are finding out the specifics from Eric @EffectAudio due to custom orders etc....
> 
> Feel free to send a message and I'll update you when we have the details



Hi Oscar, thanks for the message. I'll drop you a line


----------



## Wyville (Aug 15, 2017)

vilhelm44 said:


> That's good news! Did Oscar give you an idea when they would be available for purchase? What did you think of the Aries II?


You can check my review of the Ares II here if you want, but in short I found it to be a perfect match for my Custom Art Ei.3, which are smoother and more organic. I was really impressed by the improvements in the upper-mids and treble, which improved a relatively weak area of the Ei.3 without hurting the smooth and engaging signature. Bass response was also improved with more depth and detail. I found the build quality and the ergonomics of the cable to be excellent.

Do note that the ones I reviewed were the Ares II and those are (from what I understand) a bit brighter than the Ares II+, which I understand are more organic, but Eric will be able to explain the difference far better.


----------



## vilhelm44

Wyville said:


> You can check my review of the Ares II here if you want, but in short I found it to be a perfect match for my Custom Art Ei.3, which are smoother and more organic. I was really impressed by the improvements in the upper-mids and treble, which improved a relatively weak area of the Ei.3 without hurting the smooth and engaging signature. Bass response was also improved with more depth and detail. I found the build quality and the ergonomics of the cable to be excellent.
> 
> Do note that the ones I reviewed were the Ares II and those are (from what I understand) a bit brighter than the Ares II+, which I understand are more organic, but Eric will be able to explain the difference far better.



That was a really good review!  I'm guessing as it enhances treble it might not be a good idea to pair it with the Andromeda. I have actually ordered the Eros II plus and waiting to hear back from Eric regarding shipping.


----------



## Wyville

vilhelm44 said:


> That was a really good review!  I'm guessing as it enhances treble it might not be a good idea to pair it with the Andromeda. I have actually ordered the Eros II plus and waiting to hear back from Eric regarding shipping.


That could well be a great choice. If I remember correctly the Ref 8 is also a copper/silver hybrid. I am really quite curious about the Eros II and II+, but I expect it will be a while before I get a chance to hear them, unless I can attent the upcoming Indulgence show here in London (fingers crossed).


----------



## vilhelm44

Wyville said:


> That could well be a great choice. If I remember correctly the Ref 8 is also a copper/silver hybrid. I am really quite curious about the Eros II and II+, but I expect it will be a while before I get a chance to hear them, unless I can attent the upcoming Indulgence show here in London (fingers crossed).



I have the Ref 8 cable already with 4.4 plug and it's very good from sound point of view, albeit quite noisy. I've just had to send it in for repair though as the connection was loose at the top of the plug.


----------



## EffectAudio (Aug 15, 2017)

Sorry guys i have been away for a little bit as i've been tied to the sick bed since last friday..Just resumed office today, catching up on all the emails and messages. I'll get to you guys soon! Apologies for the lack of response and slow replies. 

And yes, we're happy to partner up with Hifiheadphones. Please do visit them at the Indulgence Show as our full range of IEM cables would be up for display! 

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Sorry guys i have been away for a little bit as i've been tied to the sick bed since last friday..Just resumed office today, catching up on all the emails and messages. I'll get to you guys soon! Apologies for the lack of response and slow replies.
> 
> And yes, we're happy to partner up with Hifiheadphones. Please do visit them at the Indulgence Show as our full range of IEM cables would be up for display!
> 
> ...


Take it easy Eric, health comes first! 

Really glad to be able to buy through Hifiheadphones now and my puppy bribe worked a treat!


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Take it easy Eric, health comes first!
> 
> Really glad to be able to buy through Hifiheadphones now and my puppy bribe worked a treat!



Thanks buddy, i will!  

Yes, Oscar & Tony from Hifiheadphones are great people and will definitely be able to help you out; See, I told ya puppy bribe never fails


----------



## EffectAudio

Join the Effect Audio Lifestyle!


----------



## justrest

EffectAudio said:


> Join the Effect Audio Lifestyle!



New timing belt from Effect Audio. 
Nice pictures by the way.


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Join the Effect Audio Lifestyle!


Heracles, right? Looks very nice, love the braid! 

More importantly. In the category of "_Well, well, well. What's all this then? _"...


----------



## blazinblazin

Gold-plated silver + Gold-plated copper?


----------



## Rin1990

Wyville said:


> Heracles, right? Looks very nice, love the braid!
> 
> More importantly. In the category of "_Well, well, well. What's all this then? _"...



I haven't even tried FREYJA and Lionheart and already a new flagship? Damn...I am getting way behind >:


----------



## ezekiel77

Gotta have some palladium in the new flagship lol


----------



## EagleWings (Aug 18, 2017)

Before the flagship comes and steals the thunder..
(For Best Results, Please View on a Large Screen)



The Leonidas


----------



## Rin1990

EagleWings said:


> Before the flagship comes and steals the thunder..
> 
> The Leonidas



Damn, he sure looks beautiful since the last time I remembered him.


----------



## EffectAudio

Rin1990 said:


> Damn, he sure looks beautiful since the last time I remembered him.



Our cables ages with grace y'kno


----------



## Wyville (Aug 18, 2017)

EagleWings said:


> Before the flagship comes and steals the thunder..
> 
> The Leonidas


Oh my that's pretty! 

Been looking way too much at these types of pictures lately and am a little mesmerised by the 8-wire braid. Do you think the university will accept me declaring an 8-wire Leonidas as "research expenses"? I mean, I am a historian and I do mostly listen to classical music...


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Yes, Oscar & Tony from Hifiheadphones are great people and will definitely be able to help you out; See, I told ya puppy bribe never fails


It took a bit of figuring stuff out, but we got there in the end... Ares II has been ordered! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> It took a bit of figuring stuff out, but we got there in the end... Ares II has been ordered!
> 
> Thanks everyone!



No problem, we got there in the end


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> No problem, we got there in the end


Excellent job! My hat goes off to you!  (A top hat of course, we are talking premium custom cables here.)


----------



## EagleWings

Wyville said:


> Oh my that's pretty!
> 
> Been looking way too much at these types of pictures lately and am a little mesmerised by the 8-wire braid. Do you think the university will accept me declaring an 8-wire Leonidas as "research expenses"? I mean, I am a historian and I do mostly listen to classical music...



Thanks bud. It's actually the regular 4-wire Leonidas. 

Sure, why not? Just tell them you are in need of funds to acquire an item of great value that will reveal information that you didn't know existed.


----------



## ostewart

Good news, I have an Eros II coming my way


----------



## Wyville (Aug 18, 2017)

EagleWings said:


> Thanks bud. It's actually the regular 4-wire Leonidas.


Yeah, I saw, but this is Head-fi and I think I got bitten by the cable bug. 


EagleWings said:


> Sure, why not? Just tell them you are in need of funds to acquire an item of great value that will reveal information that you didn't know existed.


Haha! Good one! 


ostewart said:


> Good news, I have an Eros II coming my way


Ooh... very nice, I'm jealous! Looking forward to a review of that one (if you are still allowed to), or otherwise just your impressions and comparison to the Ares II.


----------



## ostewart

Wyville said:


> Yeah, I saw, but this is Head-fi and I think I got bitten by the cable bug.
> 
> Haha! Good one!
> 
> Ooh... very nice, I'm jealous! Looking forward to a review of that one (if you are still allowed to), or otherwise just your impressions and comparison to the Ares II.



There will be a review of course  added to my multi cable review thread


----------



## EffectAudio

Sneek Peek!


----------



## llBrInGeRll

Any suggestions for pairing with Tia fourté


----------



## ranfan

Really interested to hear the Ares II when it arrives next month. The shiny copper is wonderful to look at.  Hopefully the sound to hear as well.


----------



## Wyville

ranfan said:


> Really interested to hear the Ares II when it arrives next month. The shiny copper is wonderful to look at.  Hopefully the sound to hear as well.


It's a really unique sound for a copper because of the treble extension. I'm still not sure about what exactly it does, I believe @flinkenick mentioned a bump in the 6 KHz range giving a bit more clarity. The overall sound is a bit brighter and more analytical, which might become dry with some IEMs, but works a treat with my Ei.3! 

It is a very pretty cable and the ergonomics are excellent! I did go for the mini y-split to see if it would make the cable a bit lighter still.


----------



## EffectAudio

llBrInGeRll said:


> Any suggestions for pairing with Tia fourté



Leonidas will pair pretty well with the Tia Fourte.



Wyville said:


> It's a really unique sound for a copper because of the treble extension. I'm still not sure about what exactly it does, I believe @flinkenick mentioned a bump in the 6 KHz range giving a bit more clarity. The overall sound is a bit brighter and more analytical, which might become dry with some IEMs, but works a treat with my Ei.3!
> 
> It is a very pretty cable and the ergonomics are excellent! I did go for the mini y-split to see if it would make the cable a bit lighter still.



It will be lighter  ~ You will love the cable.

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

Choose your poison..


----------



## blazinblazin

Leonidas~


----------



## korvin12

Does the horus pairs up well with zeus xiv?


----------



## EffectAudio

korvin12 said:


> Does the horus pairs up well with zeus xiv?



Hmm... Lets see..


----------



## flinkenick

korvin12 said:


> Does the horus pairs up well with zeus xiv?


The pairing is magnificent.


----------



## ciukas

@flinkenick  How about with the LCDi4?


----------



## flinkenick

pinciukas said:


> @flinkenick  How about with the LCDi4?


I only listened to i4 for a couple of mins at Canjam, with its stock cable..


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Hmm... Lets see..


Oh, I really like these special editions! I will not likely ever be able to afford one, but I love how it is a statement of technological innovation. I would love for one of these to end up in the hands of reviewers like @flinkenick to show off the differences between the regular Zeus and the Arthur.


----------



## flipper203

do we know the price of the Horus cable?


----------



## korvin12

flinkenick said:


> The pairing is magnificent.



It will be very interesting to compare this with the 1960s 2 wired cable


----------



## flinkenick

korvin12 said:


> It will be very interesting to compare this with the 1960s 2 wired cable


The 2-wire sounds worlds apart. It is predominantly warm and smooth, creating its characteristic darker environment. Horus sounds clear, almost perfectly neutral, with a smooth touch.


----------



## Wyville

flipper203 said:


> do we know the price of the Horus cable?


In my case probably about three puppies and a fully grown Newfoundland.


----------



## EffectAudio

#comingsoon


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> #comingsoon


Oh, you just have to keep on teasing us!


----------



## Deezel177

flipper203 said:


> do we know the price of the Horus cable?



If I know Effect Audio well, you can expect it to be pricier than the Mars. My money's on SGD 1699.



EffectAudio said:


> #comingsoon



Effect Audio fridge magnet?


----------



## iichigoz

Hello all, any cable recommendations for my Zeus XRA and also the Laylas?


----------



## Deezel177

iichigoz said:


> Hello all, any cable recommendations for my Zeus XRA and also the Laylas?



I'd recommend the Ares II+ for the XRA. It's a crowd favorite and it'll add some much-needed lower-mid body and warmth to the signature. The Layla's to me, need some midrange body and focus and upper-mid attenuation, so maybe the Leonidas or Lionheart.


----------



## ciukas

Finally received my Lionheart. Beautiful packaging and even prettier cable. Vastly superior ergonomics over the stock cable. Love it so far.

Great service by the Effect Audio team, especially in accommodating some of my requests. Thanks @EffectAudio !


----------



## chaiyuta

@pinciukas : Is it special request splitter?


----------



## ciukas

@chaiyuta  No, it's the ordinary musician splitter which I prefer bc of its lightness


----------



## ranfan

pinciukas said:


> Finally received my Lionheart. Beautiful packaging and even prettier cable. Vastly superior ergonomics over the stock cable. Love it so far.
> 
> Great service by the Effect Audio team, especially in accommodating some of my requests. Thanks @EffectAudio !


Beautiful cable. Congratulations! 

How's your impression listening with it?


----------



## ciukas

@ranfan  The most important factors in deciding the Lionheart was to keep the tonality and the sound signature of the LCDi4 (The stock i4 cable is also a silver plated copper). Lionheart keeps these two qualities. It opened up considerably within the first hour... I'll be able to say more after 150hrs burn in but already quite a few positives noted...


----------



## Wyville

Loving the adapter of the Pharaoh (and the rest as well, of course  )...


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Loving the adapter of the Pharaoh (and the rest as well, of course  )...



Nice! When it comes to their top-end products, EA always go all out with packaging  Is that a review unit, or have you managed to rob the local puppy pen?


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Nice! When it comes to their top-end products, EA always go all out with packaging  Is that a review unit, or have you managed to rob the local puppy pen?


I just happen to have 5 of these lying around.  

Nah, just came across the images while browsing. If I read it correctly it is a Hong Kong special edition.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> I just happen to have 5 of these lying around.
> 
> Nah, just came across the images while browsing. If I read it correctly it is a Hong Kong special edition.



Ahh, alright. It is a region exclusive definitely, but it's interesting to see the Egyptian theme carry over from the Hong Kong exclusive to the worldwide flagship, i.e. Horus. I can't wait for an Anubis cable with black-and-red sleeving or something; definitely has some potential for cool ideas.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Ahh, alright. It is a region exclusive definitely, but it's interesting to see the Egyptian theme carry over from the Hong Kong exclusive to the worldwide flagship, i.e. Horus. I can't wait for an Anubis cable with black-and-red sleeving or something; definitely has some potential for cool ideas.


Yeah, the regional exclusives are really interesting in terms of themes and special customisations. I like it, although I live in the wrong region and lack the prerequisite number of puppies. 

Looking around I am beginning to suspect Effect Audio are cooking up something special with 3D printing, which could offer a ton of really interesting customisation options!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Yeah, the regional exclusives are really interesting in terms of themes and special customisations. I like it, although I live in the wrong region and lack the prerequisite number of puppies.
> 
> Looking around I am beginning to suspect Effect Audio are cooking up something special with 3D printing, which could offer a ton of really interesting customisation options!



To be fair, DHC did it first 

 

But, if EA can take it up a notch and offer user-submitted designs, different colours/materials, etc., then indeed, that would be interesting...


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> To be fair, DHC did it first
> 
> 
> 
> But, if EA can take it up a notch and offer user-submitted designs, different colours/materials, etc., then indeed, that would be interesting...


I'm not sure if it is the case, but indeed, Effect Audio being Effect Audio, they could take that to a whole new level. Or perhaps that is just my wishful thinking. 

In any case: "_3D Printed Cables _" 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BYKPK9iD1Ll/?taken-by=effectaudio


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> I'm not sure if it is the case, but indeed, Effect Audio being Effect Audio, they could take that to a whole new level. Or perhaps that is just my wishful thinking.
> 
> In any case: "_3D Printed Cables _"
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYKPK9iD1Ll/?taken-by=effectaudio



Yeah, I saw that post, and a lot of questions ran through my mind. If EA are indeed doing in-house 3D-printed cables, then they'd be one of the first companies to omit OEMs entirely for their wires. I think Han Sound Audio and Neotech are the only companies that independently manufacture the wires they use in their cables. Also, it would be a new process, as I don't think this form of 3D-printing is equivalent to Ohno Continuous Casting. And, in the end, after asking all of these questions, I considered all this too implausible and concluded that this 3D-printing will probably be used for cable-like accessories instead


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Yeah, I saw that post, and a lot of questions ran through my mind. If EA are indeed doing in-house 3D-printed cables, then they'd be one of the first companies to omit OEMs entirely for their wires. I think Han Sound Audio and Neotech are the only companies that independently manufacture the wires they use in their cables. Also, it would be a new process, as I don't think this form of 3D-printing is equivalent to Ohno Continuous Casting. And, in the end, after asking all of these questions, I considered all this too implausible and concluded that this 3D-printing will probably be used for cable-like accessories instead


I spend most of my time with 200 year old manuscripts, so I know nothing about that technology, but it is good fun to speculate while we wait for the "coming soon" to become an "arrived".  I am very curious thought with all the teasers floating around. I bet the guys at Effect Audio are having a good laugh at our expense!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> I spend most of my time with 200 year old manuscripts, so I know nothing about that technology, but it is good fun to speculate while we wait for the "coming soon" to become an "arrived".  I am very curious thought with all the teasers floating around. I bet the guys at Effect Audio are having a good laugh at our expense!



#ReleaseTheFridgeMagnet


----------



## blazinblazin

I wonder when will Singapore have it's own High-end Limited cable.


----------



## EffectAudio (Aug 25, 2017)

pinciukas said:


> @ranfan  The most important factors in deciding the Lionheart was to keep the tonality and the sound signature of the LCDi4 (The stock i4 cable is also a silver plated copper). Lionheart keeps these two qualities. It opened up considerably within the first hour... I'll be able to say more after 150hrs burn in but already quite a few positives noted...



Thank you for your kind words buddy. Glad you're loving the Lionheart!  You'll start to experience a more layered staging as you burn in. Looking forward to your feedback 



Wyville said:


> I bet the guys at Effect Audio are having a good laugh at our expense!



Nah man, you don't know how much it's killing me to be unable to release more information when im as excited as you are. Well, if it's any consolation, the OTHER GUYS at Effect Audio are having a good laugh at my expense! lol

One thing i could answer to quell your curiosity though, We do have our in-house 3D Printing equipments within our lab .




blazinblazin said:


> I wonder when will Singapore have it's own High-end Limited cable.



That will depend solely on our Singapore dealers and distributors. There isnt any concrete plans set forth at the moment so, we'll see! 


PS: Weather is really bad here and it downed a couple of our production staffs. Stay Well Guys! 
-Eric


----------



## blazinblazin (Aug 25, 2017)

How do Effect Audio custom tune the sound of the Limited cables? To the dealer's sound requirements?


----------



## tim0chan

Here in sg we kinda alr have an exclusive: EOS
I would like to see what effect audio can come up for their home country tho...


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Nah man, you don't know how much it's killing me to be unable to release more information when im as excited as you are. Well, if it's any consolation, the OTHER GUYS at Effect Audio are having a good laugh at my expense! lol


Haha! I can just imagine them going... "_Look what I have here, and YOU can't talk about it! No matter how much the people at Head-fi beg you! Mwuhaha!! [evil laugh] _" 

It's all part of the fun and I am happy to let myself get caught up in it. Need to have some distraction while I wait for my Ares II.  


EffectAudio said:


> One thing i could answer to quell your curiosity though, We do have our in-house 3D Printing equipments within our lab .


Ooh...  The plot thickens! 


EffectAudio said:


> PS: Weather is really bad here and it downed a couple of our production staffs. Stay Well Guys!
> -Eric


That sounds like really bad weather. I hope everyone is OK!


----------



## EffectAudio (Aug 25, 2017)

blazinblazin said:


> How do Effect Audio custom tune the sound of the Limited cables? To the dealer's sound requirements?



Ahhh, a good question. Let me approach this subject and offer a comprehensive explanation while we're at it.

Our friends and the community has often wondered why we have multiple releases of region exclusives and how the end product have been derived from. I've also had a couple of inquiries where the user is confused with "Pharoah" (HK) / "Freyja" & "Freyja Jr" (Thai) / "Pixiu" (China) / "Bacchus" (Korea) / "Hessonite" (Japan) being our flagships or new releases which would seemed rather distasteful as it was all launched in short period bursts of time. 

"Region Exclusives" are essentially initiatives from our key partnered distributors. Wherein they either proposed a desired sound signature they think would be hugely popular within their market and we'll try to replicate the signature, going back and forth with R&D until we're both satisfied of our efforts. There are some instances where they fell in love with some of our confidential R&D prototypes that we produced and they decided to call dibs on that product's sales exclusivity.

During the formation phase of these limited editions, we realised that if we were to launch product offerings at random, it would absolutely mess up our current product line-ups and cause many misunderstandings. Therefore we decided that there should be a common ground to these edition releases - Gold Plated Copper; A material that is not offered by Effect Audio currently in our main series line-up.

Through Q1 - Q3 2017, the only cable released from Effect Audio is our "Heritage Series" - 'Lionheart'. And Q4 , our new Flagship - "Horus". I'll be waiting for the green light to give more information on it soon. Do keep a lookout as we've had 3D rendering video sketches of the product's make up & Video reviews and talks from our partners at Sony, Vision Ears, EmpireEars as well as iconic reviewers within the Head-Fi Community!

Please accept my apologies for not clearing up these confusion sooner! 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Ahhh, a good question. Let me approach this subject and offer a comprehensive explanation while we're at it.
> 
> Our friends and the community has often wondered why we have multiple releases of region exclusives and how the end product have been derived from. I've also had a couple of inquiries where the user is confused with "Pharoah" (HK) / "Freyja" & "Freyja Jr" (Thai) / "Pixiu" (China) / "Bacchus" (Korea) / "Hessonite" (Japan) being our flagships or new releases which would seemed rather distasteful as it was all launched in short period bursts of time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that information Eric, very interesting!

As it happens I was wondering yesterday what characteristics Gold Plated Copper has. Can you explain a bit more? Just curious. (Sorry, I am an obsessive compulsive academic and need to study everything.  )


----------



## blazinblazin

EffectAudio said:


> Ahhh, a good question. Let me approach this subject and offer a comprehensive explanation while we're at it.
> 
> Our friends and the community has often wondered why we have multiple releases of region exclusives and how the end product have been derived from. I've also had a couple of inquiries where the user is confused with "Pharoah" (HK) / "Freyja" & "Freyja Jr" (Thai) / "Pixiu" (China) / "Bacchus" (Korea) / "Hessonite" (Japan) being our flagships or new releases which would seemed rather distasteful as it was all launched in short period bursts of time.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's clears things up.


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> Ahhh, a good question. Let me approach this subject and offer a comprehensive explanation while we're at it.
> 
> Our friends and the community has often wondered why we have multiple releases of region exclusives and how the end product have been derived from. I've also had a couple of inquiries where the user is confused with "Pharoah" (HK) / "Freyja" & "Freyja Jr" (Thai) / "Pixiu" (China) / "Bacchus" (Korea) / "Hessonite" (Japan) being our flagships or new releases which would seemed rather distasteful as it was all launched in short period bursts of time.
> 
> ...



Great info! I'm particularly interested in both the video reviews as well as the 3D rendering of the Horus. The new JHAudio CIEM web designer has got me swooning over 3D simulations in a not-at-all weird way 



Wyville said:


> Thanks for sharing that information Eric, very interesting!
> 
> As it happens I was wondering yesterday what characteristics Gold Plated Copper has. Can you explain a bit more? Just curious. (Sorry, I am an obsessive compulsive academic and need to study everything.  )



If I may share my two cents, based on my comparison between the Lionheart and the Leonidas (which is pretty much the Lionheart's bigger brother with similar materials except the GPC), the Lionheart has a more natural low-end that's rich, while the Leo's is punchier, bolder, but with a less natural decay as a result. The Leo's midrange, IMO, isn't as transparent and dynamic as the Lionheart's. The Lionheart also has the more extended treble to my ears, but the Leo compensates with more sparkle in the upper-midrange and smoothness in the treble region as a whole. I can't comment on soundstage and separation just yet as they're pretty darn close, but because of your question and your question only, I shall now book a ticket to Singapore to visit MS specifically for this reason in particular


----------



## EffectAudio (Aug 25, 2017)

Wyville said:


> Thanks for sharing that information Eric, very interesting!
> 
> As it happens I was wondering yesterday what characteristics Gold Plated Copper has. Can you explain a bit more? Just curious. (Sorry, I am an obsessive compulsive academic and need to study everything.  )



No worries man. Happy to help.

Although, i've always declined on answering questions regards to specific signatures and sound characteristics as i realised long ago that listening is individual and subjective and im not particularly known for having the best analytical set of ears like @flinkenick does lol! Hell, even SY and me has very differing views on sound.  Nonetheless, im gonna offer my personal view (not representative of EA) on Gold Plated Copper sound characteristics. Take it with a pinch of salt, because you may hear completely different things and thats okay too, after all this is an hobbyist/enthusiast community and sharing of opposing opinions is what's been fueling this entire forum for years! 

Pure Gold Plated Copper to me, offers a visceral sub bass and injects a very obvious taste of warmth into the mix. Vocals are usually rather forward sounding and the whole presentation is rather liquid. I don't particularly get the raw science behind the fact but gold plating of the copper brought in much more resolution and dynamics compared to a pure copper material.

Just my 2 cents.

-Eric



Deezel177 said:


> but because of your question and your question only, I shall now book a ticket to Singapore to visit MS specifically for this reason in particular



You're welcomed to visit our lab while you're at it  
BTW : Lionheart is (SPC/GPC) ; Leonidas is (GPS/ Litz Silver). Very different


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> No worries man. Happy to help.
> 
> Although, i've always declined on answering questions regards to specific signatures and sound characteristics as i realised long ago that listening is individual and subjective and im not particularly known for having the best analytical set of ears like @flinkenick does lol! Hell, even SY and me has very differing views on sound.  Nonetheless, im gonna offer my personal view (not representative of EA) on Gold Plated Copper sound characteristics. Take it with a pinch of salt, because you may hear completely different things and thats okay too, after all this is an hobbyist/enthusiast community and sharing of opposing opinions is what's been fueling this entire forum for years!
> 
> ...



Yes, I am aware. What I meant was the Leo is the closest comparison I can make to the Lionheart, which is why you should start introducing those exclusive GPC cables to SG man  I might consider giving your lab a visit if you can spice it up with an *ahem* Horus audi- *ahem* *AHEM* -tion *AHEM*... Dang this cough medicine really isn't doing it for me... *shakes random bottle of water*


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> If I may share my two cents, based on my comparison between the Lionheart and the Leonidas (which is pretty much the Lionheart's bigger brother with similar materials except the GPC), the Lionheart has a more natural low-end that's rich, while the Leo's is punchier, bolder, but with a less natural decay as a result. The Leo's midrange, IMO, isn't as transparent and dynamic as the Lionheart's. The Lionheart also has the more extended treble to my ears, but the Leo compensates with more sparkle in the upper-midrange and smoothness in the treble region as a whole. I can't comment on soundstage and separation just yet as they're pretty darn close, but because of your question and your question only, I shall now book a ticket to Singapore to visit MS specifically for this reason in particular


Thanks, I really appreciate the information and the sacrifice you are willing to make for the greater good of the Head-fi community! 

I do realise that it will be a tough choice between Lionheart and Leonidas when the day comes that I will buy my TOTL DAP/Cable/IEMs. 


EffectAudio said:


> No worries man. Happy to help.
> 
> Although, i've always declined on answering questions regards to specific signatures and sound characteristics as i realised long ago that listening is individual and subjective and im not particularly known for having the best analytical set of ears like @flinkenick does lol! Hell, even SY and me has very differing views on sound.  Nonetheless, im gonna offer my personal view (not representative of EA) on Gold Plated Copper sound characteristics. Take it with a pinch of salt, because you may hear completely different things and thats okay too, after all this is an hobbyist/enthusiast community and sharing of opposing opinions is what's been fueling this entire forum for years!
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric, I appreciate your "off the record" information as well! I must keep an eye on GPC cables when I am in the market again, considering I do have a tendency to enjoy a bit of bass, even when listening to some classical pieces such as 'Ma Vlast - Vltava'. There is something deliciously naughty about having a slightly emphasised thunderous impact when the storm comes up.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

A bunch of cables turned up today ready to showcase at the Indulgence show in london at the end of next month 

Not had a listen to many, but on my work review schedule is the Thor Silver II, and it sure is a lovely cable, very ergonomic as all Effect cables are. It has a nice crisp and clean sound without sounding lean, details in cymbal crashes really come out, and there is a little treble emphasis but it is not overly bright. My kind of cable right here, cannot wait to try it with the 64 Audio U6.


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> A bunch of cables turned up today ready to showcase at the Indulgence show in london at the end of next month
> 
> Not had a listen to many, but on my work review schedule is the Thor Silver II, and it sure is a lovely cable, very ergonomic as all Effect cables are. It has a nice crisp and clean sound without sounding lean, details in cymbal crashes really come out, and there is a little treble emphasis but it is not overly bright. My kind of cable right here, cannot wait to try it with the 64 Audio U6.


Very nice! Is your Eros II in there as well, or is that still on the way?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Very nice! Is your Eros II in there as well, or is that still on the way?



That went to my home address, I'll post about that soon 

Do have an Eros II here though, along with the rest of the range if you want to know about a specific cable let me know.


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> That went to my home address, I'll post about that soon
> 
> Do have an Eros II here though, along with the rest of the range if you want to know about a specific cable let me know.


Oh no, you're not getting me with that again! 
"_Try my Ares II, you'll like it!_ " 
[Ares II on order]
"_Try this here Leonidas, you'll like it!_ "
... I'm on to you!  

Still curious to read your thoughts on the Eros II though. ...and the Thor Silver II. ...and, well, everything. Lucky you!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Oh no, you're not getting me with that again!
> "_Try my Ares II, you'll like it!_ "
> [Ares II on order]
> "_Try this here Leonidas, you'll like it!_ "
> ...



I feel like this is suitable


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> I feel like this is suitable


Luckily I have OCD to counteract my ADHD and thus I end up obsessing over impulse purchases.


----------



## EffectAudio

Major Celebrations.. Watch this space!


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Major Celebrations.. Watch this space!


Yeah, party! 

Awww... 12-09?! That's still so far away. We'll be like kids going on holiday moaning "Are we there yet?"


----------



## tim0chan (Aug 28, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Nachapon Dumrongthumavoot

Hello there first time poster here, nice to meet you all. 
Could you recommend cables that go well with SP1000 + Layla universal?. I usually listen to acoustic, oldies, and some live concerts. So im looking for some cables that could emphasize on mid and also excel in expanding soundstage. 
Also, since im living in Bangkok, could you describe Freyja and what does it sond like? last time i went to the shop they don't have the demo for this one so im really curious about it as well. 
Thank you


----------



## EffectAudio

#ComingSoon


----------



## Wyville

Looking forward to seeing it and reading the reviews!


----------



## alphanumerix1

EffectAudio said:


> #ComingSoon



oh wow


----------



## EffectAudio

We're almost ready! More teasers for y'all meanwhile


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> We're almost ready! More teasers for y'all meanwhile


I'm sure you are, but my wallet isn't! 

Re-read @twister6 's review of Lionheart yesterday after a discussion in the High-End Cable thread and thought that, based on his description, it would pair well with the 64 Audio U12. I also heard that Leonidas pairs great in creating a very smooth sound, something that is important to me. It is looking more and more like the U12 are the IEMs I want to save up for and ideally with Leonidas. 

Now I just need to find about a dozen or so of the cutest puppies imaginable.


----------



## ranfan (Aug 30, 2017)

Wyville said:


> I'm sure you are, but my wallet isn't!
> 
> Re-read @twister6 's review of Lionheart yesterday after a discussion in the High-End Cable thread and thought that, based on his description, it would pair well with the 64 Audio U12. I also heard that Leonidas pairs great in creating a very smooth sound, something that is important to me. It is looking more and more like the U12 are the IEMs I want to save up for and ideally with Leonidas.
> 
> Now I just need to find about a dozen or so of the cutest puppies imaginable.


Make that 10 puppies if you opt for U10. It's cheaper, and sounds better than U12 to my ears (clearer, but less warm). The 2 puppies you saved could be used to afford a Lionheart cable. As always, YMMV. So it's good to try first.


----------



## Wyville (Aug 30, 2017)

ranfan said:


> Make that 10 puppies if you opt for U10. It's cheaper, and sounds better than U12 to my ears (clearer, but less warm). The 2 puppies you saved could be used to afford a Lionheart cable. As always, YMMV. So it's good to try first.


Clever! 

I have looked at the U10, but I think in that case the Maestro V2 would win out. I find it very hard to estimate which would fit me best, the Maestro V2 or U12. I expect the Maestro would win me over with its realism, but the U12 with its warmth, which is something I appreciate as well. It is just what I explained yesterday about needing music to flow over me, like a warm blanket I can hide away in.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Clever!
> 
> I have looked at the U10, but I think in that case the Maestro V2 would win out. I find it very hard to estimate which would fit me best, the Maestro V2 or U12. I expect the Maestro would win me over with its realism, but the U12 with its warmth, which is something I appreciate as well. It is just what I explained yesterday about needing music to flow over me, like a warm blanket I can hide away in.



If a warm blanket's what you're looking for, then the Maestro v2 would probably suit your needs better. The U12, despite its warmth, still has more dynamism and energy than the Maestro, particularly in its sub-bass and upper-mid region. The U12's fatal flaw, to me, is still its subdued treble, but I can appreciate its sweetness after some brain burn-in, and I'm sure you'd appreciate it fully, considering your tastes. The U12 is an easy IEM to recommend for practical reasons as well, since I'm sure there are quite a few floating around the used market, and 64Audio have an affinity for sales  Honestly, though, if I were you, I'd wait for tia to trickle down onto more affordable IEMs in their line-up, to maybe ease the pain your wallet will inevitably endure 

And, since this is an Effect Audio thread after-all, the Leonidas-Mars hybrid works *wonders* with the U12!


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> If a warm blanket's what you're looking for, then the Maestro v2 would probably suit your needs better. The U12, despite its warmth, still has more dynamism and energy than the Maestro, particularly in its sub-bass and upper-mid region. The U12's fatal flaw, to me, is still its subdued treble, but I can appreciate its sweetness after some brain burn-in, and I'm sure you'd appreciate it fully, considering your tastes. The U12 is an easy IEM to recommend for practical reasons as well, since I'm sure there are quite a few floating around the used market, and 64Audio have an affinity for sales  Honestly, though, if I were you, I'd wait for tia to trickle down onto more affordable IEMs in their line-up, to maybe ease the pain your wallet will inevitably endure
> 
> And, since this is an Effect Audio thread after-all, the Leonidas-Mars hybrid works *wonders* with the U12!


Argh, you guys are killing me! So the Maestro V2 is more mellow? That one probably pairs really well with Leonidas-Mars too, right? 

Well, my "budget" options are still the H8.2 and UE18+ Pro, so I have alternatives. I think the H8.2 with Ares II, II+ or Eros II (depending on what works best for me) would make an amazing pair in terms of value. But yeah, that is the added challenge since @flinkenick and @ostewart got me hooked on cables. Now I have to take a budget for that into the equation.


----------



## chaiyuta

EffectAudio said:


> We're almost ready! More teasers for y'all meanwhile


For the most outer, they are air tube, aren't they?


----------



## Deezel177

chaiyuta said:


> For the most outer, they are air tube, aren't they?



The outermost layer should be Effect Audio's UtraFlexi insulation; they've been using it with every cable since the Leonidas.


----------



## chaiyuta

@Deezel177 : Not quite sure that you and I mutually understand. I mean things in the red circles. Here it is.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Argh, you guys are killing me! So the Maestro V2 is more mellow? That one probably pairs really well with Leonidas-Mars too, right?
> 
> Well, my "budget" options are still the H8.2 and UE18+ Pro, so I have alternatives. I think the H8.2 with Ares II, II+ or Eros II (depending on what works best for me) would make an amazing pair in terms of value. But yeah, that is the added challenge since @flinkenick and @ostewart got me hooked on cables. Now I have to take a budget for that into the equation.



Just don't every try Mars.... I just did and it's quite impressive to say the least.... The bass has warmth and fullness yet the highs are so crisp and detailed too, best of everything in it 

I picked it up without knowing what to expect and was very surprised, all testing is now being done with my 64 audio U6's.


----------



## Deezel177

chaiyuta said:


> @Deezel177 : Not quite sure that you and I mutually understand. I mean things in the red circles. Here it is.



Oh, you meant the larger circles. I think those are also strands of GPS, but with a larger diameter than the bundle middle. Looking at the 3D-render, it does seem like a larger extra layer of wire on the outside of the central core. It could be what's meant by the term "proprietary Multi-Size Stranded design" that they've used with the Thor Silver II, etc.



Oscar-HiFi said:


> Just don't every try Mars.... I just did and it's quite impressive to say the least.... The bass has warmth and fullness yet the highs are so crisp and detailed too, best of everything in it
> 
> I picked it up without knowing what to expect and was very surprised, all testing is now being done with my 64 audio U6's.



You should give the Leo-Mars hybrid a try, man. It takes the Mars's crisp treble and rich bass and gives it the Leonidas's smoothness, naturalness, and sub-bass dynamism. Strangely, the 4-wire hybrid is more expensive than 50% of the Leo's price + 50% of the Mars's price, but it is a great-sounding cable regardless.


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Just don't every try Mars.... I just did and it's quite impressive to say the least.... The bass has warmth and fullness yet the highs are so crisp and detailed too, best of everything in it
> 
> I picked it up without knowing what to expect and was very surprised, all testing is now being done with my 64 audio U6's.


Sounds like you are really enjoying yourself with all those cables (and the U6)! 

Yeah, I know I need to stay clear of cables such as Mars and Horus... Way too tempting. But a boy can dream!


----------



## ranfan (Aug 30, 2017)

Wyville said:


> Argh, you guys are killing me! So the Maestro V2 is more mellow? That one probably pairs really well with Leonidas-Mars too, right?
> 
> Well, my "budget" options are still the H8.2 and UE18+ Pro, so I have alternatives. I think the H8.2 with Ares II, II+ or Eros II (depending on what works best for me) would make an amazing pair in terms of value. But yeah, that is the added challenge since @flinkenick and @ostewart got me hooked on cables. Now I have to take a budget for that into the equation.


The Maestro 2 is more neutral (with slight bump in bass), while U12 is warmer (with less treble presence). Good thing about Maestro 2 is it has a high quality stock cable. Bad thing is it has protruded pins, instead of recessed. If you want recessed pin, and warm sound somewhere in between U12 and Maestro 2, then U10 is a good cheaper option IMO. Add some more warmth with Ares II+ if you want. But again, your ears are not mine. So I hope you'll get a chance to demo soon. 

Sorry..


----------



## Wyville

ranfan said:


> The Maestro 2 is more neutral (with slight bump in bass), while U12 is warmer. Good thing about Maestro 2 is it has a high quality stock cable. Bad thing is it has protruded pins, instead of recessed. If you want recessed pin, and warm sound somewhere in between U12 and Maestro 2, then U10 is a good cheaper option IMO. Add some more warmth with Ares II+ if you want. But again, your ears are not mine. So I hope you'll get a chance to demo soon.


That reminds me, haven't heard back from my audiologist for a demo session with a few of my favourites.

I will probably go around in circles a bit for the next few months, constantly seeing the specific appeal of one of my favourites over another and then turning it around again. In the end my budget will decide it and that depends on what will happen in the coming months. (We could be moving to a different country in as little as 4 month.) Until then I'll just pretend that I will have enough money to buy both the U12 and Maestro V2 and a Leonidas each. I'm an eternal _(...or pathological)_ optimist!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Aug 30, 2017)

Wyville said:


> That reminds me, haven't heard back from my audiologist for a demo session with a few of my favourites.
> 
> I will probably go around in circles a bit for the next few months, constantly seeing the specific appeal of one of my favourites over another and then turning it around again. In the end my budget will decide it and that depends on what will happen in the coming months. (We could be moving to a different country in as little as 4 month.) Until then I'll just pretend that I will have enough money to buy both the U12 and Maestro V2 and a Leonidas each. I'm an eternal _(...or pathological)_ optimist!



I'm just listening to Leonidas, decided to give all cables a listen 

Didn't like it with the U6, but with the Noble Sage sounds really good, you would quite like this pairing I think 

With the U6 it was just tooo smooth and organic, I want a bit more punch and sparkle. However the Sage has plenty of punch and sparkle that the Leonidas add a little bit of rich tone to them, the bass isn't too strong but the articulation is very impressive. The Sage have really impressed me for the price, especially when they are only a dual driver model.


Lionheart is probably my favourite out of the bunch with the U6, it just has great clarity without sacrificing bass punch and depth. It isn't as smooth as Leonidas, not as bright as Thor Silver II, and the Mars is possibly also a tad too smooth for my tastes (but more treble presence than Leonidas).

It treads that fine line between a natural and organic sound yet detailed and clear at the same time. I am really enjoying it with my U6, but unfortunately it'll have to go back in it's box (and I'll settle again with my home made SPC cable with the U6)


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> I'm just listening to Leonidas, decided to give all cables a listen
> 
> Didn't like it with the U6, but with the Noble Sage sounds really good, you would quite like this pairing I think
> 
> With the U6 it was just tooo smooth and organic, I want a bit more punch and sparkle. However the Sage has plenty of punch and sparkle that the Leonidas add a little bit of rich tone to them, the bass isn't too strong but the articulation is very impressive. The Sage have really impressed me for the price, especially when they are only a dual driver model.


You lucky, lucky man! 

From what I remember, I felt that the Sage was quite close to fatiguing for me (although certainly impressive) and perhaps that Leonidas would reduce that a bit by adding some richness. Still, that U6/Leonidas pairing sounds like just my sort of thing!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> You lucky, lucky man!
> 
> From what I remember, I felt that the Sage was quite close to fatiguing for me (although certainly impressive) and perhaps that Leonidas would reduce that a bit by adding some richness. Still, that U6/Leonidas pairing sounds like just my sort of thing!



No need to go for U12  Yeah U6 + Leonidas would be perfect if you like very smooth, lush organic sound.

I like a brighter more dynamic sound


----------



## Deezel177

Oscar-HiFi said:


> No need to go for U12  Yeah U6 + Leonidas would be perfect if you like very smooth, lush organic sound.
> 
> I like a brighter more dynamic sound



Completely agree with all of your cable impressions, man!

@Wyville I forgot to mention this but I demo'ed the U6 a couple weeks ago, and it was a really smooth and enjoyable listen. It won't be as technically proficient as TOTLs like the U12 or Maestro v2 (though technical performance isn't really the Maestro's strong suit in the first place), but the U6 sounds like something you'd really like. If you're gonna let your budget dictate where to go, then the U6 is a very strong contender. I'm still banking on the possibility that 64Audio will eventually release either a U6 or a U8 with tia, though, because that sounds like something I'd be *really *interested in as well


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Deezel177 said:


> Completely agree with all of your cable impressions, man!
> 
> @Wyville I forgot to mention this but I demo'ed the U6 a couple weeks ago, and it was a really smooth and enjoyable listen. It won't be as technically proficient as TOTLs like the U12 or Maestro v2 (though technical performance isn't really the Maestro's strong suit in the first place), but the U6 sounds like something you'd really like. If you're gonna let your budget dictate where to go, then the U6 is a very strong contender. I'm still banking on the possibility that 64Audio will eventually release either a U6 or a U8 with tia, though, because that sounds like something I'd be *really *interested in as well



As @Wyville knows, I trust him and would be more than happy to lend my U6's for a couple of weeks (once I've reviewed them). Possibly ask here at work if I could lend the Leonidas at the same time, but that might be a dangerous move


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> @Wyville I forgot to mention this but I demo'ed the U6 a couple weeks ago, and it was a really smooth and enjoyable listen. It won't be as technically proficient as TOTLs like the U12 or Maestro v2 (though technical performance isn't really the Maestro's strong suit in the first place), but the U6 sounds like something you'd really like. If you're gonna let your budget dictate where to go, then the U6 is a very strong contender. I'm still banking on the possibility that 64Audio will eventually release either a U6 or a U8 with tia, though, because that sounds like something I'd be *really *interested in as well





Oscar-HiFi said:


> As @Wyville knows, I trust him and would be more than happy to lend my U6's for a couple of weeks (once I've reviewed them). Possibly ask here at work if I could lend the Leonidas at the same time, but that might be a dangerous move


Oh no, it's a conspiracy! 

I might take you up on that offer Oscar. I have been very curious about APEX and whether or not it would help with the issues I still have with my left ear. Plus, it would be very nice to become acquainted with the 64 house sound. 

That said, 'budget' is a bit of a relative term. Since starting my experiment with music therapy, I have found that it is very effective to have a better sound quality and that the benefits I get from it are significant. So for me it is absolutely worth it to go a step up and I had already planned that it should be at least the H8.2 with a suitable cable. 

I did a little experiment yesterday and today. Yesterday I listened to Mozart's Requiem using regular silicone tips and that was very nice, it made me think more clearly and I felt better in a general sense. Today I used the double flange tips that improve clarity and immediately noticed that I was drawn into the music more strongly. Oddly enough, these tips isolate less well than the regular silicone tips and so I could hear more noise coming from the construction site outside, yet it was much easier to focus on the music because of the improved clarity. I noticed a similar thing with the Ares II and so I can't wait to get mine soon because it makes music that much more effective. 

Sorry for rambling on a bit, but I find this stuff really fascinating. Just put a stamp on my forehead [science geek] .


----------



## animalsrush

Oscar-HiFi said:


> I'm just listening to Leonidas, decided to give all cables a listen
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Lionheart is one of those unique cables that seems to do it all.. it has done wonders to my k10

Pc


----------



## EffectAudio

Was out of action for a lil' (Bad weather). Really enjoyed reading all the discussions about IEMs & Cable pairing guys. We should definitely do this in person next time. Perhaps RMAF or Canjam London! 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Was out of action for a lil' (Bad weather). Really enjoyed reading all the discussions about IEMs & Cable pairing guys. We should definitely do this in person next time. Perhaps RMAF or Canjam London!
> 
> -Eric


I hope you're feeling better! 

With a little luck I won't be living in London for Canjam next year, but I might well come over if we have settled well enough in whatever country we are moving to. It might be just the right timing for me to buy that TOTL setup, so it would be very useful to be able to try before I buy. Plus, it would be quite funny to make it to Canjam London right after we escaped from this city.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> I hope you're feeling better!
> 
> With a little luck I won't be living in London for Canjam next year, but I might well come over if we have settled well enough in whatever country we are moving to. It might be just the right timing for me to buy that TOTL setup, so it would be very useful to be able to try before I buy. Plus, it would be quite funny to make it to Canjam London right after we escaped from this city.



I have a couple spare rooms in my Singapore apartment, and we're mostly puppy-compliant, so hit me up if you're interested man


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> I have a couple spare rooms in my Singapore apartment, and we're mostly puppy-compliant, so hit me up if you're interested man


Thanks mate! Although it would be really nice to see everything on offer in the audiophile candy store that is Singapore, I doubt I will be traveling there any time soon. I have some academic contacts there, but I doubt they will pay my tickets.


----------



## hattrick15

I wanted to seek advise from this group on best cable pairing for me.  I am using an Onkyo DP-X1A into a Hugo 2. I listen to mostly rock, pop, electronic, reggae, and a little bit of jazz. 

What cable would you recommend for 64 Audio A18?

What cable would you recommend for Tia Fourte?

Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## Wyville

Got my Ares II today and I am over the moon... 






Finally, my current setup is exactly how I wanted it!


----------



## ranfan

Wyville said:


> Got my Ares II today and I am over the moon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ow nice. Congrats Wyville. Enjoy your perfect Sunday (with Elmo).


----------



## Wyville

ranfan said:


> Ow nice. Congrats Wyville. Enjoy your perfect Sunday (with Elmo).


I have certainly been enjoying the new Ares II! It is quite noticeable how it improves the realism of the instruments and adds resolution. 

In Mendelssohn's 'Scottish' (symphony no.3) there are very subtle transitions in the instruments used, for instance going from clarinet to flute or recorder. These instruments are very similar and yet the difference in their tone holds some of the emotion of the piece. Before I could hardly make out these transitions, but the Ares II adds body to the instruments to make them more easily discernible. 

Equally, I find that the added resolution better defines the individual keys of a piano and the strokes of the violin, helping to more accurately give a sense of the speed at which fast piano or complicated violin sections were played. It really helps to make those sections more invigorating to listen to. 

If this is a taste of what a good pairing can do, then I can't wait for a pairing better suited to classical music!


----------



## EffectAudio




----------



## Wyville

Added a minor update to my review of the Ares II to indicate the advantages of the mini y-split.

And I had some fun with the camera.


----------



## chaiyuta

In last weekend, I received e-earphone magazine 2017 summer season. Let's see.


----------



## Wyville

chaiyuta said:


> In last weekend, I received e-earphone magazine 2017 summer season. Let's see.


Oooh... Leonidas 8-wire. Yummy!


----------



## hybridnut

Any suggestion pairing with A18?


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Oooh... Leonidas 8-wire. Yummy!



Calvin of Music Sanctuary is a particular fan of that configuration. Would you like me to introduce you to him?


----------



## Wyville

hybridnut said:


> Any suggestion pairing with A18?


Apparently Lionheart makes for an excellent pairing: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hig...sons-and-reviews.804952/page-72#post-13687566


Deezel177 said:


> Calvin of Music Sanctuary is a particular fan of that configuration. Would you like me to introduce you to him?


My heart says "yes"
My brain says "yes"
My wife says "_You still owe me a puppy for that Ares II, buddy! _"


----------



## hybridnut

Wyville said:


> Apparently Lionheart makes for an excellent pairing: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hig...sons-and-reviews.804952/page-72#post-13687566



Thanks for suggestion. Has anyone tried pairing A18 with Heracle?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

A little Thor Silver II review: http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/reviews/effect-audio-thor-silver-ii-cable-review/


----------



## EffectAudio

Just in case you were wondering what the differences between the "Heritage Series" powerhouses;

Leonidas v Lionheart..

Which is your poison?

 

-Eric


----------



## tim0chan

EffectAudio said:


> Just in case you were wondering what the differences between the "Heritage Series" powerhouses;
> 
> Leonidas v Lionheart..
> 
> ...


Lionheart!! But also because i cannot afford the leonidas


----------



## blazinblazin

EffectAudio said:


> Just in case you were wondering what the differences between the "Heritage Series" powerhouses;
> 
> Leonidas v Lionheart..
> 
> ...



So what do Horus looks like on this chart?


----------



## Deezel177

blazinblazin said:


> So what do Horus looks like on this chart?



If you extend the image's borders, you can start to see the Horus's lines at the edge of the screen, because it's so good, it actually breaks the scale


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Just in case you were wondering what the differences between the "Heritage Series" powerhouses;
> 
> Leonidas v Lionheart..
> 
> ...


I have been wondering about this a lot lately, which is a bit odd because I neither have the IEMs to use them nor the puppies to buy either.  But anyway, I have been wondering which would work best with the UE18+ Pro and Maestro V2. 

Sort of hoping that the UE18+ Pro would pair well with Lionheart because that could offer great performance for a reasonable price (at TOTL level). Still, I dream of that Maestro V2, Leonidas 8-wire combo, although I am not sure how well that would work.

Perhaps a compromise... UE18+ Pro with Lionheart 8-wire?


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> I have been wondering about this a lot lately, which is a bit odd because I neither have the IEMs to use them nor the puppies to buy either.  But anyway, I have been wondering which would work best with the UE18+ Pro and Maestro V2.
> 
> Sort of hoping that the UE18+ Pro would pair well with Lionheart because that could offer great performance for a reasonable price (at TOTL level). Still, I dream of that Maestro V2, Leonidas 8-wire combo, although I am not sure how well that would work.
> 
> Perhaps a compromise... UE18+ Pro with Lionheart 8-wire?



I think, with your affinity for naturalness and midrange tonal accuracy, you'd be better off with the Lionheart anyway. If you wanna maybe steer a natural IEM closer towards neutral, then the Mars or Leo would be great, but the Lionheart is the one to go for if you want to retain naturalness. That compromise sounds mighty juice though


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> I think, with your affinity for naturalness and midrange tonal accuracy, you'd be better off with the Lionheart anyway. If you wanna maybe steer a natural IEM closer towards neutral, then the Mars or Leo would be great, but the Lionheart is the one to go for if you want to retain naturalness. That compromise sounds mighty juice though


Compromise it is!

"_Hunny! We have to talk..._"


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> I have been wondering about this a lot lately, which is a bit odd because I neither have the IEMs to use them nor the puppies to buy either.  But anyway, I have been wondering which would work best with the UE18+ Pro and Maestro V2.
> 
> Sort of hoping that the UE18+ Pro would pair well with Lionheart because that could offer great performance for a reasonable price (at TOTL level). Still, I dream of that Maestro V2, Leonidas 8-wire combo, although I am not sure how well that would work.
> 
> Perhaps a compromise... UE18+ Pro with Lionheart 8-wire?



Funny how it's only this morning that the team thought of building one and trying out how a "Lionheart 8wire" would sound.


----------



## EffectAudio

"Ares II" throned for being the best performance cable and star buy within (10,000 Yen ~ 20,000 Yen). Check out the exhaustive rankings at the link below:
http://www.e-earphone.jp/html/page370.html

-Eric


----------



## ciukas

Wyville said:


> I have been wondering about this a lot lately, which is a bit odd because I neither have the IEMs to use them nor the puppies to buy either.  But anyway, I have been wondering which would work best with the UE18+ Pro and Maestro V2.
> 
> Sort of hoping that the UE18+ Pro would pair well with Lionheart because that could offer great performance for a reasonable price (at TOTL level). Still, I dream of that Maestro V2, Leonidas 8-wire combo, although I am not sure how well that would work.
> 
> Perhaps a compromise... UE18+ Pro with Lionheart 8-wire?



I've certainly considered it as well... my own compromise would be a hybrid lionheart/leonidas or lionheart/horus 8 wire cable. The only concern is that ergonomics would be compromised and might be a tad too heavy for the LCDi4. So far the Lionheart ergonomics are such a joy I'm not sure I'd want to risk it... so perhaps then a 6 wire Lionheart/Leonidas?


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Funny how it's only this morning that the team thought of building one and trying out how a "Lionheart 8wire" would sound.


What a coincidence! Or is it... It could be fate.


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> "Ares II" throned for being the best performance cable and star buy within (10,000 Yen ~ 20,000 Yen). Check out the exhaustive rankings at the link below:
> http://www.e-earphone.jp/html/page370.html
> 
> -Eric



Much deserved, the Ares II is one of my go-to recommendations for budget premium cables


----------



## Wyville

pinciukas said:


> I've certainly considered it as well... my own compromise would be a hybrid lionheart/leonidas or lionheart/horus 8 wire cable. The only concern is that ergonomics would be compromised and might be a tad too heavy for the LCDi4. So far the Lionheart ergonomics are such a joy I'm not sure I'd want to risk it... so perhaps then a 6 wire Lionheart/Leonidas?


We'll make a cable cocktail! 

Lionheart/Horus 8-wire... I don't think I want to see the price of that.


----------



## ciukas

Wyville said:


> We'll make a cable cocktail!
> 
> Lionheart/Horus 8-wire... I don't think I want to see the price of that.



Retailing easily over $1k, I think the Singapore Bling would be an apt name for it


----------



## Wyville

pinciukas said:


> Retailing easily over $1k, I think the Singapore Bling would be an apt name for it


That's the #effectaudiolifestyle


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> We'll make a cable cocktail!
> 
> Lionheart/Horus 8-wire... I don't think I want to see the price of that.





pinciukas said:


> Retailing easily over $1k, I think the Singapore Bling would be an apt name for it



A Horus on its own is twice over S$1K already, man  A Lionheart/Horus 8-wire cable would probably cost around S$3400-3500, considering the cost of both cables plus Effect Audio's Bespoke service charge. Plus, the Singapore Bling would be a name reserved for the 16-wire Horus... Come to think of it, my Apple Earpods *do* need a new cable...


----------



## ciukas

Deezel177 said:


> A Horus on its own is twice over S$1K already, man  A Lionheart/Horus 8-wire cable would probably cost around S$3400-3500, considering the cost of both cables plus Effect Audio's Bespoke service charge. Plus, the Singapore Bling would be a name reserved for the 16-wire Horus... Come to think of it, my Apple Earpods *do* need a new cable...



I can already imagine an unholy alliance of EA and Pangaea (Sg's most expensive club & cocktail) celebrating the red carpet appearance of the Horus 16wire w platinum y splitters and 2 pin connectors


----------



## tim0chan

pinciukas said:


> I can already imagine an unholy alliance of EA and Pangaea (Sg's most expensive club & cocktail) celebrating the red carpet appearance of the Horus 16wire w platinum y splitters and 2 pin connectors


Custom pure silver, gold plated pins and the solid silver, psquared plug too


----------



## Deezel177

pinciukas said:


> I can already imagine an unholy alliance of EA and Pangaea (Sg's most expensive club & cocktail) celebrating the red carpet appearance of the Horus 16wire w platinum y splitters and 2 pin connectors



And, to cap it all off, the Horus is plugged into a Vertu phone, for the most ridiculously expensive phone-call-audio playback imaginable 



tim0chan said:


> Custom pure silver, gold plated pins and the solid silver, psquared plug too



Well, the PSquared plug is technically platinum-palladium, but you definitely have the right idea


----------



## Vitor Valeri (Sep 7, 2017)

Arrived yesterday. 

*EA Thor Silver II*











I will do an analysis of Thor Silver II and also a comparison with Ares II.


----------



## Wyville

Vitor Valeri said:


> Arrived yesterday.
> 
> *EA Thor Silver II*
> 
> ...


Very nice! Is that the one from the giveaway? (Congrats, btw!)

Have read a bit about the Thor II in the past couple of weeks and it appears to be a great and quite unique silver cable. Enjoy!


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Wyville said:


> Very nice! Is that the one from the giveaway? (Congrats, btw!)
> 
> Have read a bit about the Thor II in the past couple of weeks and it appears to be a great and quite unique silver cable. Enjoy!



Yes, it's the giveaway cable I won.

Thank you!

I'm really enjoying the cable so far.


----------



## animalsrush

EffectAudio said:


> Just in case you were wondering what the differences between the "Heritage Series" powerhouses;
> 
> Leonidas v Lionheart..
> 
> ...


Lionheart bcoz it does so much for the price


----------



## EffectAudio




----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Eros II with 64 U6


----------



## Deezel177

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Eros II with 64 U6



Getting into a box headed for the UK! @Wyville


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Deezel177 said:


> Getting into a box headed for the UK! @Wyville



I keep tempting Erik with goodies, I'm lending him my U6 for a couple of weeks soon. I bet his wife hates me


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Eros II with 64 U6


Hey! They arrived! Whatever took them so long?! Stupid post. I bet someone at customs spent a week drooling over the cable before sending it on.  How is that pairing? 


Deezel177 said:


> Getting into a box headed for the UK! @Wyville


Things are staring to look really good here. Not quite Music Sanctuary good, but we're getting there! 


Oscar-HiFi said:


> I keep tempting Erik with goodies, I'm lending him my U6 for a couple of weeks soon. I bet his wife hates me


Ah, you should see my wife's face every time I mention the name "Oscar"... 

...or "Nic" for that matter.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Hey! They arrived! Whatever took them so long?! Stupid post. I bet someone at customs spent a week drooling over the cable before sending it on.  How is that pairing?
> 
> Things are staring to look really good here. Not quite Music Sanctuary good, but we're getting there!
> 
> ...



Sat here in musical heaven currently, listening to Dream Theater... The U6 is buttery smooth with incredible layering and such natural tone, the Eros II doesn't add much flavour like some of the other Effect cables. It is wider sounding than the stock cable, with a bit more control and better depth and definition. I wouldn't say there is much of a boost anywhere, but cymbals sound a little better defined and more realistic.

The main difference is the blacker backgound and increased depth, everything sounds better separated and cleaner yet still coherent and smooth.

I have only just started listening to this cable, so much more to come obviously.


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Sat here in musical heaven currently, listening to Dream Theater... The U6 is buttery smooth with incredible layering and such natural tone, the Eros II doesn't add much flavour like some of the other Effect cables. It is wider sounding than the stock cable, with a bit more control and better depth and definition. I wouldn't say there is much of a boost anywhere, but cymbals sound a little better defined and more realistic.
> 
> The main difference is the blacker backgound and increased depth, everything sounds better separated and cleaner yet still coherent and smooth.
> 
> I have only just started listening to this cable, so much more to come obviously.


Sounds like a great first impression!


----------



## Deezel177

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Sat here in musical heaven currently, listening to Dream Theater... The U6 is buttery smooth with incredible layering and such natural tone, the Eros II doesn't add much flavour like some of the other Effect cables. It is wider sounding than the stock cable, with a bit more control and better depth and definition. I wouldn't say there is much of a boost anywhere, but cymbals sound a little better defined and more realistic.
> 
> The main difference is the blacker backgound and increased depth, everything sounds better separated and cleaner yet still coherent and smooth.
> 
> I have only just started listening to this cable, so much more to come obviously.



I haven't given the Eros II much, if any, valuable time at all throughout the lifetimes I've spent at Music Sanctuary, but from the short demos I had with it, I could tell that the Eros II is quite the uncoloured cable, with no peaks or dips to speak of. Of course, it can come across as sounding generic or underwhelming, but it's quite the choice if you don't intend to mess with the sound of your system too much.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Deezel177 said:


> I haven't given the Eros II much, if any, valuable time at all throughout the lifetimes I've spent at Music Sanctuary, but from the short demos I had with it, I could tell that the Eros II is quite the uncoloured cable, with no peaks or dips to speak of. Of course, it can come across as sounding generic or underwhelming, but it's quite the choice if you don't intend to mess with the sound of your system too much.



I like the Ares II with my Noble Sage, but this might be my new cable for them as I really like how the Sage sound stock.

However it is sounding great with the U6 and I might try this with M15 modules, instead of my homemade SPC cables and M20 module. So difficult picking which cable for which headphones  (I'm very lucky to be in the position to be able to have multiple pairings).


----------



## goodvibes

Hey guys. EA must be busy because I can't get an answer. I'm looking for a cable that has a similar tonality to a stock plastics 1 but obviously better. Stock cables sound a bit hashy and flat to me. I was thinking one of the Eros but can't figure out which one. I'd know after a minute of listening but that's not available to me. I was thinking Eros 1 but I have to admit that the copper not oxidizing on the litx versions is appealing. Not so oxygen free after a while, LOL.


----------



## tim0chan

goodvibes said:


> Hey guys. EA must be busy because I can't get an answer. I'm looking for a cable that has a similar tonality to a stock plastics 1 but obviously better. Stock cables sound a bit hashy and flat to me. I was thinking one of the Eros but can't figure out which one. I'd know after a minute of listening but that's not available to me. I was thinking Eros 1 but I have to admit that the copper not oxidizing on the litx versions is appealing. Not so oxygen free after a while, LOL.


i think eros 2 would be the cable for you


----------



## goodvibes

How's the thickness and cable weight with IEMs?


----------



## tim0chan

goodvibes said:


> How's the thickness and cable weight with IEMs?


its 26 awg which is pretty thin and weight can be customised by changing ysplitter


----------



## goodvibes

Oops, I was thinking the plus. Got it. Thanks.
Anyone know the sonic difference between the II and II+


----------



## Wyville

goodvibes said:


> How's the thickness and cable weight with IEMs?





tim0chan said:


> its 26 awg which is pretty thin and weight can be customised by changing ysplitter


I tested an Ares II with the rugged y-split and bought one with the mini y-split and the difference was quite noticeable. The rugged splitter pulled the cable a little bit, not too bad though, the mini feels a lot lighter without that noticeable pull. Even lighter is the musician y-split, but that one looks quite standard. 

The cable itself is a little thicker compared to a stock cable, but it is a very nice supple cable and I am happy to use it on the go.


----------



## ostewart

goodvibes said:


> Oops, I was thinking the plus. Got it. Thanks.
> Anyone know the sonic difference between the II and II+



Ergonomic wise the regular is quite a bit better than the + version.

Sound wise I need more time with both to let you know, maybe @EffectAudio can chime in quicker


----------



## FlyingTrotter

What would you recommend to pair with JH Audio Roxanne customs and Sony NW-WM1A - balanced and seeking wider and deeper sound stage and warm rather than excessively bright


----------



## ostewart

FlyingTrotter said:


> What would you recommend to pair with JH Audio Roxanne customs and Sony NW-WM1A - balanced and seeking wider and deeper sound stage and warm rather than excessively bright



Leonidas would fit your needs perfectly in my opinion


----------



## deewy

Hello, 

I would like to ask for help with choosing the right cable for me. Currently running Noble Audio Katana Universal and Chord mojo. I love this combo and appreciate its sound signature. I would not want the signature to change, but looking forward to extend its characteristics, depth, detail, soundstage etc. 

If would live to juice some more of Eric Claptons acoustics, Sias voice, G. Hansard presentation, those are just a few of my beloved artists. 

I have lied my yes on Eros II, Ares II cable or possibly Leonidas? Which of these would you recommend?

Also on page 25 of this thread it was said that EF is on amazon.uk, and yes, I read through this thread from page 1  Since I am quite new to this hobby, not sure what type of a cable to chose on amazon for Katanas, is it the (2Pin/CIEM/JHAudio) model? Does it include it the small Y-Splitter and 3,5mm jack? There is no description on Amazon...

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Deezel177

deewy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to ask for help with choosing the right cable for me. Currently running Noble Audio Katana Universal and Chord mojo. I love this combo and appreciate its sound signature. I would not want the signature to change, but looking forward to extend its characteristics, depth, detail, soundstage etc.
> 
> ...



If you don't intend to change the signature of your system, then the Eros II is probably for you. As someone who's demo'ed the Katana, I'd personally recommend the Lionheart for some added body in the midrange and richness in the bass. For the Katanas, the 2-pin CIEM connector is the one you ought to get. AFAIK, the small Y-splitters come default with EA's non-plus cables. As far as the plug goes, you'd have to ask Eric what their standard on Amazon is. Are you sure it isn't in the item's title or description?


----------



## deewy

Deezel, 

thanks for the super fast reply and help. 

Here is the link 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Effect-Aud...=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1505049025&sr=1-7 


here is some more info on the product description, but unfortunately not what I need:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Effect-Aud...merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1505050386&sr=1-10

Yeah, I will probably need to contact EA.


----------



## Deezel177

deewy said:


> Deezel,
> 
> thanks for the super fast reply and help.
> 
> ...



Is it possible for you to specify the connector options when making the purchase or in the cart, maybe? Apologies, I'm not really familiar with ins-and-outs of Amazon


----------



## deewy

Me neither  I will drop them an email to be on a safe side. Anyhow, thanks for help.


----------



## Wyville

deewy said:


> Me neither  I will drop them an email to be on a safe side. Anyhow, thanks for help.


That will be best. From what I understand the Amazon stock is standard and not custom like when you order from them directly. I considered ordering through amazon, but because I wanted custom specifications I ended up ordering through their UK dealer (HiFiHeadphones).


----------



## deewy

Wyville said:


> That will be best. From what I understand the Amazon stock is standard and not custom like when you order from them directly. I considered ordering through amazon, but because I wanted custom specifications I ended up ordering through their UK dealer (HiFiHeadphones).



Thanks, I reviewed the HifiHeadphones website. They seem not to list AF cables, only found a review of Thor on their site. Did you contact them directly.

I sent them a pm and awaiting reply. 

After recommendation from Deezel I have narrowed my choices to Eros II and Lionheart. Also read on the forums nice review of pairing custom Katanas with Eros II.


----------



## Wyville

deewy said:


> Thanks, I reviewed the HifiHeadphones website. They seem not to list AF cables, only found a review of Thor on their site. Did you contact them directly.
> 
> I sent them a pm and awaiting reply.
> 
> After recommendation from Deezel I have narrowed my choices to Eros II and Lionheart. Also read on the forums nice review of pairing custom Katanas with Eros II.


Yes, they took on Effect Audio only recently and the web page for it will be up soon. I was probably the first to order through them, @Oscar-HiFi helped me out directly and he is a great guy (same person as @ostewart, which is his review account). If you sent him a pm he will get back to you soon and help out!


----------



## EffectAudio

ostewart said:


> Ergonomic wise the regular is quite a bit better than the + version.
> 
> Sound wise I need more time with both to let you know, maybe @EffectAudio can chime in quicker


----------



## Wyville

@EffectAudio How has the Lionheart 8-wire worked out? Any pictures? Or did someone run off with it... 





Looking forward to what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> @EffectAudio How has the Lionheart 8-wire worked out? Any pictures? Or did someone run off with it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, there was a surge of "Lionheart" orders and we're short on materials, gotta give what we have to our distributor rather than making a 8wire for our exploratory purposes  ~

Meanwhile though (120917):


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Eros II + 64 Audio U6 with M15 modules = musical heaven for me, very very impressed (my go to system now)


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Unfortunately, there was a surge of "Lionheart" orders and we're short on materials, gotta give what we have to our distributor rather than making a 8wire for our exploratory purposes  ~


Ah, that's a shame, but at least it is for a very good reason! 


EffectAudio said:


> Meanwhile though (120917):


Ooh... Goody bags... 


Oscar-HiFi said:


> Eros II + 64 Audio U6 with M15 modules = musical heaven for me, very very impressed (my go to system now)


Nice! You do know that I am going to insist on hearing that pairing for myself, right? Do you think it will work well for classical music? I get the impression it might because the M15 module should give a bit more air and perhaps make it sound more natural, whereas I expect the Eros helps to keep things smooth (I often hear the term "liquid" with EA cables)? Something like that? Can't wait for your reviews! 

...No pressure. 

...Just hurry up.


----------



## deewy

Wyville said:


> That will be best. From what I understand the Amazon stock is standard and not custom like when you order from them directly. I considered ordering through amazon, but because I wanted custom specifications I ended up ordering through their UK dealer (HiFiHeadphones).



Appreciate your help. I got reply from Eric. Seems I will be ok with Amazon purchase, now just to make my mind and to choose between Eros II and Lionheart. Currently my preference is with Lionheart, just the product name alone gives me a good feeling


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

deewy said:


> Appreciate your help. I got reply from Eric. Seems I will be ok with Amazon purchase, now just to make my mind and to choose between Eros II and Lionheart. Currently my preference is with Lionheart, just the product name alone gives me a good feeling



Go for Lionheart if you can afford it, you will be impressed


----------



## deewy

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Go for Lionheart if you can afford it, you will be impressed



Lionheart it is indeed. Just placed my PO on amazon. Thanks everybody for help, very much appreciated. The cable should arrive between 14-18th of September. Will report when it arrives. Oh my, I am looking forward to it


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Ah, that's a shame, but at least it is for a very good reason!
> 
> Ooh... Goody bags...
> 
> ...



Of course you will listen to this pairing, I'm not a classical user so coming from me this won't mean a lot. The M15 adds some extra air to the sound without taking away the smoothness of the sound, added separation yet still very natural. The Eros II keeps things well controlled yet with added resolution.

I'm a big fan of the soundtrack of Les Miserables, which has a lot of orchestral passages and the U6 bring out so much emotion in the music. Again I keep saying this, but the natural timbre and coherency are top notch for the price, you could almost forget you are wearing IEM's from the depth and power of the sound.


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Of course you will listen to this pairing, I'm not a classical user so coming from me this won't mean a lot. The M15 adds some extra air to the sound without taking away the smoothness of the sound, added separation yet still very natural. The Eros II keeps things well controlled yet with added resolution.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the soundtrack of Les Miserables, which has a lot of orchestral passages and the U6 bring out so much emotion in the music. Again I keep saying this, but the natural timbre and coherency are top notch for the price, you could almost forget you are wearing IEM's from the depth and power of the sound.


Thanks, I really appreciate you're giving me this opportunity! Will have to see how I am going to plan it, but if possible I will try to write reviews of both the U6 and Eros II. That will be fun to do and because I listen to classical music a lot will hopefully make a nice compliment to your reviews. And who knows, I might end up becoming a half decent reviewer myself!


----------



## doctorjazz

Tempting me... U6 is on sale at the Massdrop site right now... Shoot!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

doctorjazz said:


> Tempting me... U6 is on sale at the Massdrop site right now... Shoot!



Maybe this will push you over the edge, my final pairings for the U6: 

RHA small tips, Eros II cable, M15 modules...


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Maybe this will push you over the edge, my final pairings for the U6:
> 
> RHA small tips, Eros II cable, M15 modules...


The puppy in my head is already going... "_Order them! _" "_Order them! _" "_Order it all! _"


----------



## EffectAudio

*120917* EFFECT AUDIO FLAGSHIP PREMIUM LAB GRAND OPENING~!!
(Distributors Only Event)


 

          


​


----------



## Wyville (Sep 12, 2017)

EffectAudio said:


> *120917* EFFECT AUDIO FLAGSHIP PREMIUM LAB GRAND OPENING~!!
> (Distributors Only Event)
> 
> 
> ...


"_Distributors Only Event _"? Pah! We'll sneak in and take a peek at what's going on! 




A new lab? Wow, moving up in the world. Congratulations guys!


----------



## ezekiel77

OMG FINGER FOOD


----------



## Ultrainferno

And we all know the Horus price now!!


----------



## ezekiel77

Ultrainferno said:


> And we all know the Horus price now!!


Maybe that's the dealer price and the retail price is 2k


----------



## EffectAudio

ezekiel77 said:


> Maybe that's the dealer price and the retail price is 2k



Horus officially retails at US$1599


----------



## Deezel177

ezekiel77 said:


> Maybe that's the dealer price and the retail price is 2k



The Horus has been priced at S$2399 on Music Sanctuary for the past couple weeks. I just did the math and it's S$150 over the US$1599 to be an exact translation, but it's still relatively on point.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Sep 12, 2017)

Why am I not rich, would have loved to have flown out for this event


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Noble Sage with Effect Ares II, helps highlight the strenghts of the Sage


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Noble Sage with Effect Ares II, helps highlight the strenghts of the Sage


Nice! It is interesting though, as I believe Noble uses stock SPC cables and the Ares II is pure copper. A bit atypical of course, but still. In any case, it does look very good!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Nice! It is interesting though, as I believe Noble uses stock SPC cables and the Ares II is pure copper. A bit atypical of course, but still. In any case, it does look very good!



I would say there is a touch more bass presence than stock, but the sound is more engaging with the Ares II than with the stock one, fun for rocking out to!


----------



## EffectAudio

Its a shootout between the Gen I 'Thor Silver' vs 'Thor Silver II' ~!! Found on Headfonics : 
https://headfonics.com/2017/09/the-thor-ii-by-effect-audio/

Attached Chart for further comparisons:
 

-Eric


----------



## injustica

Just purchased an Andromeda and looking for a cable to use with my WM1A. Any suggestions?


----------



## tim0chan

injustica said:


> Just purchased an Andromeda and looking for a cable to use with my WM1A. Any suggestions?


Leonidas? I see that combination coming up quote often


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Its a shootout between the Gen I 'Thor Silver' vs 'Thor Silver II' ~!! Found on Headfonics :
> https://headfonics.com/2017/09/the-thor-ii-by-effect-audio/
> 
> Attached Chart for further comparisons:
> ...


Aparently @PinkyPowers has found a new favourite pairing:


PinkyPowers said:


> I've gone mad for Encore paired up to Effect Audio's Thor II. Makes these IEMs liquid magic.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

injustica said:


> Just purchased an Andromeda and looking for a cable to use with my WM1A. Any suggestions?



What kind of improvements are you looking for?


----------



## doctorjazz (Sep 13, 2017)

The problem (for me) with cables (a day the 64audio U6) is that I have many different headphones that I like. Since many use different types of connectors, I would need to buy multiples of the same cable to compare. Case in point... The 64audio U6 uses different connectors than the Westone, Final Audio Design, and Campfire iems I am mostly using right now. This hobby is a money pit...


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

doctorjazz said:


> The problem (for me) with cables (a day the 64audio U6) is that I have many different headphones that I like. Since many use different types of connectors, I would need to buy multiples of the same cable to compare. Case in point... The 64audio U6 uses different connectors than the Westone, Final Audio Design, and Campfire iems I am mostly using right now. This hobby is a money pit...



See I'm lucky in that all my favourites at the moment use 2-pin connectors, you can get MMCX to 2-pin adaptors but they are not the neatest looking solution.


----------



## tim0chan

Oscar-HiFi said:


> See I'm lucky in that all my favourites at the moment use 2-pin connectors, you can get MMCX to 2-pin adaptors but they are not the neatest looking solution.


They are not bad if they go ovwr the ear and there is no memory wire


----------



## doctorjazz

Who sells these adapters?


----------



## Deezel177

doctorjazz said:


> Who sells these adapters?



A very well-known Singaporean DIY-er, SGAudioHive, can probably make some for you. You can check out his Instagram to take a look at his work.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Sep 13, 2017)

doctorjazz said:


> Who sells these adapters?



Edit.


----------



## tim0chan

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Effect can make them, just send a message:


Those are a bit of a hassle to use in my opinion as I feel that the connection length will be too long and stress the mmcx.maybe would work bwttee with angled connectors?


----------



## EffectAudio

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Effect can make them, just send a message:



Oh no we actually don't. It is actually not for sale. We have yet to find a solution to this particular connection without significant signal degradation as well as ensuring the built quality. As you can see in the pics, it's of a subpar built and is not a product that fit EA products portfolio and minimum level of workmanship. The adaptors above are a temporary interim solution for dealers to ease their demo/audition process until we can find a apt solution.

-Eric


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

tim0chan said:


> Those are a bit of a hassle to use in my opinion as I feel that the connection length will be too long and stress the mmcx.maybe would work bwttee with angled connectors?



I do not know about long term use of adaptors, I agree an angled design would be best but then the angle of the memory wire from the 2-pin cable would be all wrong...


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

EffectAudio said:


> Oh no we actually don't. It is actually not for sale. We have yet to find a solution to this particular connection without significant signal degradation as well as ensuring the built quality. As you can see in the pics, it's of a subpar built and is not a product that fit EA products portfolio and minimum level of workmanship. The adaptors above are a temporary interim solution for dealers to ease their demo/audition process until we can find a apt solution.
> 
> -Eric



Sorry Eric, my mistake  edited


----------



## EffectAudio

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Sorry Eric, my mistake  edited



No worries bud' you didnt know  ~


----------



## tim0chan

Oscar-HiFi said:


> I do not know about long term use of adaptors, I agree an angled design would be best but then the angle of the memory wire from the 2-pin cable would be all wrong...








 something like this (  https://www.instagram.com/p/BPCuODVDgAA/ )  but think of it with connectors reversed (female 2pin to male mmcx)


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

tim0chan said:


> something like this (  https://www.instagram.com/p/BPCuODVDgAA/ )  but think of it with connectors reversed (female 2pin to male mmcx)



The issue with one like that is the signal path is longer, and most cables have memory wire which means it'll look really odd having the part that is supposed to sit behind your ear curling by your neck... not ergonomic in my opinion. And that short section of cable has the ability to alter the sound.


----------



## doctorjazz

Ahhh, therein lies the problem...


----------



## doctorjazz

To make matters more maddening, I use a Pono and a Pioneer xdp-300r. They each use different balanced systems, with different connectors, so I have various balanced cables and adapters to use on that end of the cable as well!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

doctorjazz said:


> To make matters more maddening, I use a Pono and a Pioneer xdp-300r. They each use different balanced systems, with different connectors, so I have various balanced cables and adapters to use on that end of the cable as well!



Plussound do an ultrashort adaptor: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/interconnect.html

(sorry Effect Audio for posting this here)


----------



## Wyville

doctorjazz said:


> To make matters more maddening, I use a Pono and a Pioneer xdp-300r. They each use different balanced systems, with different connectors, so I have various balanced cables and adapters to use on that end of the cable as well!


I have been looking at getting a Sony WM1A because I have been missing Sony's amazing battery life. These days I feel like I am constantly charging my AK70. But yeah, 2.5mm balanced vs 4.4mm balanced. Very annoying.

Similarly, the UE18+ Pro are high on my wish list, but those have different 2-pin connectors. Other IEMs are the Maestro V2, which have UE connectors, but it is not entirely clear if the polarity is the same. *sigh*

At least I don't have any of it yet, so I can try to plan out the most efficient way of dealing with it all.


----------



## doctorjazz

I believe Sony uses the same balanced connectors as the Pono, so it's a similar situation. Not yet looking at TOTL iems, but I'm sure I will at some point (HE-1000 v2 my best headphone atm). The 64audio U6 tempting, though...


----------



## Deezel177

doctorjazz said:


> I believe Sony uses the same balanced connectors as the Pono, so it's a similar situation. Not yet looking at TOTL iems, but I'm sure I will at some point (HE-1000 v2 my best headphone atm). The 64audio U6 tempting, though...



The Pono uses the same dual-3.5mm-TRRS connectors that Sony *used *to use; they're now advocating the 4.4mm Pentaconn connector that's all the rage at the moment. Source-side connector problems are easy to solve because, as @Oscar-HiFi mentioned, tons of companies make ultra-short adapters. On the other hand, if your wires do have memory wire, then ultra-short IEM adapters are what you need, which are much harder to come by. Best-case scenario would be to get a cable with no memory wire/pre-shaped heatshrink, but that's for another thread


----------



## ezekiel77

doctorjazz said:


> Who sells these adapters?


Rhapsodio makes them too, but I've never tried them before.

https://www.rhapsodiostore.com/products/2pinmmcx-mmcx-2-pin-far-infrared-adaptor


----------



## EffectAudio

Regarding IEM connectors (2pin/mmcx/JH4Pin etc), Essentially there are a few workarounds solutions in the market with adaptors but the reason us manufacturers do not advocate them is due to the degradation to sound quality and signal transmission. More often than not, sound characteristics are altered with such connectivity solutions. To minimize the aforementioned side effects, you would have to craft a cabled adaptor of <5cm which uses the same cable as the core cable - (eg : "Horus" with <5cm "Horus" 2Pin - Mmcx adaptor). Even then, with that setup, you can only ensure the sound characteristics wont be altered but the quality & performance takes a hit. 

Whereas for terminations (3.5mm, 2.5mm, 4.4mm etc), there are already many available Ultrashort Adaptors and EA does them too. Albeit purist might still complain of the signal degradation with added connection, I find the trade-off to be rather worthwhile and logical. (eg : It doesn't makes sense to order 2x "Leonidas" in different terminations for the same IEM). So in situations where you find yourself in the company of too many DAPs, have your cable crafted in 2.5mm and ask if your cable atelier provide options for Ultrashort terminations adaptors 

Just my 2cents on the subject 

-Eric


----------



## ezekiel77

I'm thankful most of the IEM world has settled on 2-pin or MMCX only. Headphones, well... let's say you want a creme de la creme roster that has Utopia, Abyss, HEKv2, LCD4 and HD800S. That's already 5 different connectors lol.


----------



## EffectAudio

Hear what the folks at Vision Ears have to say about the "Horus". Impression Video coming up soon. Stay Tuned!

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Hear what the folks at Vision Ears have to say about the "Horus". Impression Video coming up soon. Stay Tuned!
> 
> -Eric


These guys are getting really popular around here. And in Nic's case, quite notorious, as everyone kept bugging him about adding the VE8 to the shootout.  But it looks like Nic has been converted too and the VE8 now rates among the highest of his shootout. 

Despite my usual "treblefobia" I am still very curious about hearing the VE5 at some point. Jelt's review has stuck with me and based on my theoretical analysis (  ) I suspect it might pair great with Thor II or Thor II+ and make for a type of smooth clarity that I could really enjoy when I listen to classical or vocal music. Still need to contact them to see if they can make really short stem CIEMs.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> These guys are getting really popular around here. And in Nic's case, quite notorious, as everyone kept bugging him about adding the VE8 to the shootout.  But it looks like Nic has been converted too and the VE8 now rates among the highest of his shootout.
> 
> Despite my usual "treblefobia" I am still very curious about hearing the VE5 at some point. Jelt's review has stuck with me and based on my theoretical analysis (  ) I suspect it might pair great with Thor II or Thor II+ and make for a type of smooth clarity that I could really enjoy when I listen to classical or vocal music. Still need to contact them to see if they can make really short stem CIEMs.



Although the VE5 has a slightly brighter-than-natural tone and great clarity, it has pretty much zero sharpness in the upper-mids and treble. Lower-mid presence is also rich and natural. Honestly, it's almost like the IEM-equivalent of the Thor II. I think you'll really like it!


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's sublime if you like vocals (VE5), but my favorite is the VE8


----------



## Ultrainferno

Ultrainferno said:


> It's sublime if you like vocals (VE5), but my favorite is the VE8



Actually, Mars was my fav cable with the VE5, but maybe Horus might replace it...


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Although the VE5 has a slightly brighter-than-natural tone and great clarity, it has pretty much zero sharpness in the upper-mids and treble. Lower-mid presence is also rich and natural. Honestly, it's almost like the IEM-equivalent of the Thor II. I think you'll really like it!


It's funny how there are probably a dozen IEMs I am interested in, but only 3 I am fascinated by: The Warbler Prelude, Final Piano Forte and the VE5. The VE5 is the strangest one (okay, the odd Piano Forte is the strangest _shaped_ one  ) because it goes against my usual preferences by being brighter, but like you said, it has zero sharpness and I think would work well for classical music. It is just what Jelt told me in the shootout thread "_Don't go for 'warm' and 'lush' if you are treble sensitive. Go for even, smooth, and clean treble._" That's pretty interesting, so I emailed Vision Ears this morning. 


Ultrainferno said:


> It's sublime if you like vocals (VE5), but my favorite is the VE8





Ultrainferno said:


> Actually, Mars was my fav cable with the VE5, but maybe Horus might replace it...


Thanks! I really enjoyed reading your reviews of the VE5 and VE8. The main downside for me with the VE8, and Mars and Horus for that matter, is simply price. The VE5 sits at the top of my realistic budget, especially if I would add a premium cable as well (and I invariably will). I do think the VE5 sits in a certain niche and would only work for me if it does classical music well, which I expect it does.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> It's funny how there are probably a dozen IEMs I am interested in, but only 3 I am fascinated by: The Warbler Prelude, Final Piano Forte and the VE5. The VE5 is the strangest one (okay, the odd Piano Forte is the strangest _shaped_ one  ) because it goes against my usual preferences by being brighter, but like you said, it has zero sharpness and I think would work well for classical music. It is just what Jelt told me in the shootout thread "_Don't go for 'warm' and 'lush' if you are treble sensitive. Go for even, smooth, and clean treble._" That's pretty interesting, so I emailed Vision Ears this morning.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I really enjoyed reading your reviews of the VE5 and VE8. The main downside for me with the VE8, and Mars and Horus for that matter, is simply price. The VE5 sits at the top of my realistic budget, especially if I would add a premium cable as well (and I invariably will). I do think the VE5 sits in a certain niche and would only work for me if it does classical music well, which I expect it does.



I think the only thing going against the VE5 for classical music is its soundstage. Although it has air to spare, its soundstage is definitely not the most expansive. It has a rather intimate-but-focused sound which is why it's so great for vocals. I find something like the Maestro to be the antithesis of the VE5, where its stage is vast and floaty, but it lacks a primary focus. I find my UE Miracle to have this attribute too.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> I think the only thing going against the VE5 for classical music is its soundstage. Although it has air to spare, its soundstage is definitely not the most expansive. It has a rather intimate-but-focused sound which is why it's so great for vocals. I find something like the Maestro to be the antithesis of the VE5, where its stage is vast and floaty, but it lacks a primary focus. I find my UE Miracle to have this attribute too.


That is something I wonder about. I like an intimate sound. For instance, I always prefer the intimacy of IEMs over headphones. I keep looking at headphones and thinking about them and I always return to my IEMs because of coziness. It would be really interesting if I could try the VE5 and Maestro V2 back-to-back while listening to large symphonies. I wonder what stage size I would prefer.


----------



## FlyingTrotter

Much appreciate the earlier suggestion on cables for my JH Roxannes - the need for the 8 strand version of the Leonidas makes them seriously pricey but will investigate further


----------



## EffectAudio

The wait is finally over...

Pre-book Effect Audio Newest Flagship "Horus" here!

Horus Pre-Order Page

"Horus" is the culmination of Effect Audio's entirety of experience in Cable Crafts. It is one of the finest works from Effect Audio. Pushing the extremities and limitations of cable design works, "Horus" was developed for the most discerning audiophile ears and is a perfect fit for professionals alike. It is in a class of it's own - "Horus"; A devout atelier's masterpiece spawned out of the need for perfection and redefined new standards for the best of it's class. 

*FEATURES:*
26 AWG
Multi Sized Stranding 
Ultra High Strand Counts
Ultra Purity OCC Gold Plated Silver
PSquared Connector Collaboration with Oyaide
EA Ferrite Guard Technology
EA UltraFlexi Insulation
​


----------



## tim0chan

Any word on the prototype budget cable that @Wyville has?


----------



## Wyville

tim0chan said:


> Any word on the prototype budget cable that @Wyville has?


I'm curious about that myself. I really liked it and have only replaced it because Ares II is... awesome... just awesome with my Ei.3.


----------



## EffectAudio

tim0chan said:


> Any word on the prototype budget cable that @Wyville has?





Wyville said:


> I'm curious about that myself. I really liked it and have only replaced it because Ares II is... awesome... just awesome with my Ei.3.



Unfortunately, the "Eline" project is under another project team and not under my care so i dont have the exact details of the progress at this juncture. Still working on it though. Until it passes all our votes of approval, it will not hit the market.

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Unfortunately, the "Eline" project is under another project team and not under my care so i dont have the exact details of the progress at this juncture. Still working on it though. Until it passes all our votes of approval, it will not hit the market.
> 
> -Eric


Great to hear and I am looking forward to seeing what the end product will be. I think it is a great cable and will make a nice addition to the line. It is of course not quite Horus , but then again, nothing can come close to Horus. 

Now where can I source about two dozen of the cutest puppies ever...


----------



## deewy

WOW, miracles do happen. Lionheart is with me now. I am cable believer now. More impressions to come, just a little teaser.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

deewy said:


> WOW, miracles do happen. Lionheart is with me now. I am cable believer now. More impressions to come, just a little teaser.


----------



## Wyville

deewy said:


> WOW, miracles do happen. Lionheart is with me now. I am cable believer now. More impressions to come, just a little teaser.


Very nice! Are you going to pair it with your Katana?


----------



## deewy

Wyville said:


> Very nice! Are you going to pair it with your Katana?



thanks, already did  Just listening to Lea Michele. Oh God, what a difference, it makes me really emotional. Just sitting here, listening, speechless... So much more body and detail. I will do my best to summarize my impressions. At the moment I need to sit here and listen some more, I can't let go...


----------



## Wyville

deewy said:


> thanks, already did  Just listening to Lea Michele. Oh God, what a difference, it makes me really emotional. Just sitting here, listening, speechless... So much more body and detail. I will do my best to summarize my impressions. At the moment I need to sit here and listen some more, I can't let go...


Well, that's a pretty darn good first impression! 

Give it time. The cable will open up even more over time. I honestly never think about "burn in", but have noticed it with my Ares II.


----------



## EffectAudio

deewy said:


> thanks, already did  Just listening to Lea Michele. Oh God, what a difference, it makes me really emotional. Just sitting here, listening, speechless... So much more body and detail. I will do my best to summarize my impressions. At the moment I need to sit here and listen some more, I can't let go...



Glad it arrived swiftly in good order and appreciate your kind words buddy 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Hear what the folks at Vision Ears have to say about the "Horus". Impression Video coming up soon. Stay Tuned!
> 
> -Eric


I have exchanged a few emails with Sebastian of Vision Ears and those guys are really great! They have no dealer in London, but are still going to look for a solution so I can demo some of their IEMs. How great is that! I can see why Effect Audio like working with them.


----------



## chaiyuta

Wyville said:


> Great to hear and I am looking forward to seeing what the end product will be. I think it is a great cable and will make a nice addition to the line. It is of course not quite Horus , but then again, nothing can come close to Horus.
> 
> Now where can I source about two dozen of the cutest puppies ever...



Did you already try Horus?


----------



## Wyville

chaiyuta said:


> Did you already try Horus?


I wish! No, that is reserved for highly experienced reviewers such as @Ultrainferno and @flinkenick. I think (hope) their reviews will come in the not too distant future.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Effect Audio is our chatting partner in today's interview. Linus and Eric discuss the cable snake oil theory and the latest Horus cable, their new Flagship.
Now on Headfonia! https://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-effect-audio/


----------



## Deezel177

Ultrainferno said:


> Effect Audio is our chatting partner in today's interview. Linus and Eric discuss the cable snake oil theory and the latest Horus cable, their new Flagship.
> Now on Headfonia! https://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-effect-audio/



I've been absolutely loving this series, Lieven, and this latest installment is no different. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Fafner

How's the Horus ergonomics? I'm just wondering if it would fit a portable SP1000-LCDi4 setup without any particular issue (weight, flexibility).


----------



## Ultrainferno

Deezel177 said:


> I've been absolutely loving this series, Lieven, and this latest installment is no different. Keep up the great work!



Thank you ☺️


----------



## harmonix (Sep 16, 2017)

I use a pair of Noble encore and need to get a balanced Cable. Up for consideration are a pair of DHC 8strand Symbiote OCC, Plussound x8 Gold over Silver. This is for an on the go setup so need cables which are relatively flexible and portable (light)

How would the Horus compare to these other 2 and would it pair well with the Encore?


----------



## artpiggo

harmonix said:


> I use a pair of Noble encore and need to get a balanced Cable. Up for consideration are a pair of DHC 8strand Symbiote OCC, Plussound x8 Gold over Silver. This is for an on the go setup so need cables which are relatively flexible and portable (light)
> 
> How would the Horus compare to these other 2 and would it pair well with the Encore?



I suggest you try labkable pandora for noble encore. Quite a good matching making sound fuller and nice 3D.


----------



## Deezel177

harmonix said:


> I use a pair of Noble encore and need to get a balanced Cable. Up for consideration are a pair of DHC 8strand Symbiote OCC, Plussound x8 Gold over Silver. This is for an on the go setup so need cables which are relatively flexible and portable (light)
> 
> How would the Horus compare to these other 2 and would it pair well with the Encore?



Unfortunately, no one has heard the Horus yet except for select reviewers, so I'd ask again for impressions when it's eventually officially released.


----------



## animalsrush (Sep 16, 2017)

harmonix said:


> I use a pair of Noble encore and need to get a balanced Cable. Up for consideration are a pair of DHC 8strand Symbiote OCC, Plussound x8 Gold over Silver. This is for an on the go setup so need cables which are relatively flexible and portable (light)
> 
> How would the Horus compare to these other 2 and would it pair well with the Encore?


I use lionheart with my k10 balanced out of wm1z .. it has great synergy and is doing wonders to the vocals.. the cable is feather light with musician splitter and very flexible. Lionheart replaced my DHC symbiote fusion cable..

Pc


----------



## ryanjsoo

Just published my review of the EROS II on THL and EverydayListening! Craftsmanship and ergonomics are as good as we have come to expect from EffectAudio and sonically, the EROS II is especially transparent, pairing perfectly to more laid-back earphones like the midrange Noble iems. And I just love the aesthetics of the cable, Effect Audio's new designs are such stunners!


----------



## harmonix

artpiggo said:


> I suggest you try labkable pandora for noble encore. Quite a good matching making sound fuller and nice 3D.


I tried something else and not the Pandora model... The high frequencies were a bit too shrill and out of control. Think they were silver cables with something else. I'm not sure I trust this company as far as I understand there is no such thing as 7N OCC silver and 7N OCC copper is so rare that it can be more expensive than gold so I don't get this...


----------



## harmonix (Sep 17, 2017)

Deezel177 said:


> Unfortunately, no one has heard the Horus yet except for select reviewers, so I'd ask again for impressions when it's eventually officially released.



From the cables I have heard so far I suspect I will need an 8+ strand (or more) cable.
Somehow lower strand count (up to 6) doesn't seem to give the balance config or the IEM's justice either in dynamics or full bandwidth consistency and control.
Copper cables sounds good but maybe missing a bit of that shimmer at the top end.
Silver cables have this but lose the bottom end and low strand count ones seem to make the high end "painful" to listen to I rather not.

Have not tried a silver with 8 strand or higher count so far. Tried the plusdound Gold over silver x6 - almost there but not quite maybe need a x8?
That's my observation so far.


----------



## Deezel177

harmonix said:


> From the cables I have heard so far I suspect I will need an 8+ strand (or more) cable.
> Somehow lower strand count (up to 6) doesn't seem to give the balance config or the IEM's justice either in dynamics or full bandwidth consistency and control.
> Copper cables sounds good but maybe missing a bit of that shimmer at the top end.
> Silver cables have this but lose the bottom end and low strand count ones seem to make the high end "painful" to listen to I rather not.
> ...



Well, luckily for you, Effect Audio's copper Ares II has great upper-mid sparkle, and their silver Thor II has a rich bottom-end with a smoother treble. I guess it's a win-win either way, but please note that the latter costs twice as much as the former.


----------



## harmonix

Deezel177 said:


> Well, luckily for you, Effect Audio's copper Ares II has great upper-mid sparkle, and their silver Thor II has a rich bottom-end with a smoother treble. I guess it's a win-win either way, but please note that the latter costs twice as much as the former.


Well I am willing to consider up to the Horus.


Deezel177 said:


> Well, luckily for you, Effect Audio's copper Ares II has great upper-mid sparkle, and their silver Thor II has a rich bottom-end with a smoother treble. I guess it's a win-win either way, but please note that the latter costs twice as much as the former.



I might have to give it a try but can't find any friendly dealers in my neighborhood. Apologize if I take your notes with a grain of salt especially the high end... Alot of that is a sparkle without richness and texture... More like a sprinkle... Sorry for the lack of words. Those who have listened to a high end LP setup may have better idea what I'm trying to convey...


----------



## Wyville

ryanjsoo said:


> Just published my review of the EROS II on THL and EverydayListening! Craftsmanship and ergonomics are as good as we have come to expect from EffectAudio and sonically, the EROS II is especially transparent, pairing perfectly to more laid-back earphones like the midrange Noble iems. And I just love the aesthetics of the cable, Effect Audio's new designs are such stunners!


Another great review Ryan! I have the Eros II coming in for a review soon and hope that I can turn out a decent review of it myself. I am very curious though, as I have the U6 in for review and @ostewart (who is loaning me both the U6 and Eros II) has been tempting me with the pairing. So far I have only listened with the stock cable (and already hate the ergonomics with a passion  ) and M20 module, but working my way to the M15 module, Ares II and then Eros II. I am getting ever more curious!


----------



## ryanjsoo

Wyville said:


> Another great review Ryan! I have the Eros II coming in for a review soon and hope that I can turn out a decent review of it myself. I am very curious though, as I have the U6 in for review and @ostewart (who is loaning me both the U6 and Eros II) has been tempting me with the pairing. So far I have only listened with the stock cable (and already hate the ergonomics with a passion  ) and M20 module, but working my way to the M15 module, Ares II and then Eros II. I am getting ever more curious!



Cheers, looking forward to reading your write up too! The cable pairs pretty well with the U6, quite a combination, only issue is the ear guide which is a bit high up for my ears though YMMV. Can't believe I didn't try the 64Audio earphones until this year, they are really something and U6 is the sweet spot imo.


----------



## doctorjazz

@Wyville, what were the ergonomic issues? Are they very uncomfortable?


----------



## doctorjazz

And a question (probably basic and stupid, but here goes...); what is the + designation about?


----------



## tim0chan

doctorjazz said:


> And a question (probably basic and stupid, but here goes...); what is the + designation about?


thicker gauge wire
basically more material


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Another great review Ryan! I have the Eros II coming in for a review soon and hope that I can turn out a decent review of it myself. I am very curious though, as I have the U6 in for review and @ostewart (who is loaning me both the U6 and Eros II) has been tempting me with the pairing. So far I have only listened with the stock cable (and already hate the ergonomics with a passion  ) and M20 module, but working my way to the M15 module, Ares II and then Eros II. I am getting ever more curious!



The U6 is a beautiful-sounding IEM if you're looking for an all-round, jack-of-all-trades IEM. The U8 is also a beautiful basshead IEM that, to me, is pretty underrated.



doctorjazz said:


> And a question (probably basic and stupid, but here goes...); what is the + designation about?



Effect Audio's + cables have a higher wire gauge than their non-+ cables for variations in signature and presentation. Though, obviously, ergonomics are somewhat compromised in the process.


----------



## Wyville

ryanjsoo said:


> Cheers, looking forward to reading your write up too! The cable pairs pretty well with the U6, quite a combination, only issue is the ear guide which is a bit high up for my ears though YMMV. Can't believe I didn't try the 64Audio earphones until this year, they are really something and U6 is the sweet spot imo.


Yes, I have had the U6 for less than a day and I already love it. Stock (SE out, M20) it sounds very similar to my Ei.3 with Ares II from balanced out, but after listening for a little while it is clear that the U6 is better in every way. Can't wait to pair it with my Ares II and the Eros II later on. 


doctorjazz said:


> @Wyville, what were the ergonomic issues? Are they very uncomfortable?


Memory wire. I can't stand the stuff. It is a lot better than the stock cable with my Ei.3, I just don't like the stiffness in the wire because it keeps pushing the IEMs. I will happily admit that I am hopelessly biased against it and this is quite acceptable even for me, but I am looking forward to switching cables as soon as possible. 


doctorjazz said:


> And a question (probably basic and stupid, but here goes...); what is the + designation about?


Eric shared this earlier on:

 


Deezel177 said:


> The U6 is a beautiful-sounding IEM if you're looking for an all-round, jack-of-all-trades IEM. The U8 is also a beautiful basshead IEM that, to me, is pretty underrated.


Oh yes, I already adore the U6. Very much my kind of sound!  The smoothness is lovely and yet it is still quite detailed and airy with a lovely bit of warmth to it. APEX also appears to work well. Hmmm... @ostewart might have just caused a puppy-related incident down the line (U10?).


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Yes, I have had the U6 for less than a day and I already love it. Stock (SE out, M20) it sounds very similar to my Ei.3 with Ares II from balanced out, but after listening for a little while it is clear that the U6 is better in every way. Can't wait to pair it with my Ares II and the Eros II later on.
> 
> Memory wire. I can't stand the stuff. It is a lot better than the stock cable with my Ei.3, I just don't like the stiffness in the wire because it keeps pushing the IEMs. I will happily admit that I am hopelessly biased against it and this is quite acceptable even for me, but I am looking forward to switching cables as soon as possible.
> 
> ...



I think the U6's main draw is balance and sub-bass. It manages to make its low-end present without much bloat or warmth, which is pretty intelligent tuning. Still holding out for a U6 or (ideally) a U8 with tia drivers, though; those would be instant front-runners for my next CIEM purchase


----------



## ostewart

Wyville said:


> Yes, I have had the U6 for less than a day and I already love it. Stock (SE out, M20) it sounds very similar to my Ei.3 with Ares II from balanced out, but after listening for a little while it is clear that the U6 is better in every way. Can't wait to pair it with my Ares II and the Eros II later on.
> 
> Memory wire. I can't stand the stuff. It is a lot better than the stock cable with my Ei.3, I just don't like the stiffness in the wire because it keeps pushing the IEMs. I will happily admit that I am hopelessly biased against it and this is quite acceptable even for me, but I am looking forward to switching cables as soon as possible.
> 
> ...



Wait until you hear them with M15 module and Eros II cable, it is my favourite setup right now...

Noble Sage with Toxic Viper is more fun sounding, and has a bit more shimmer to it, but the U6 is more refined and grown up with superb layering and the sub-bass is incredible without getting in the way.


----------



## chaiyuta

Reading Mr. Eric interview in Headfonia is fun but who is who in the second picture of the first page of that interview.


----------



## Deezel177

chaiyuta said:


> Reading Mr. Eric interview in Headfonia is fun but who is who in the second picture of the first page of that interview.



That's the Effect Audio team. To Eric's left is EA founder, Suyang.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

A note about the cable EA Thor Silver II that I received. The 2 pin connector came without left and right indication, it only has the Effect Audio symbol. I was confused the moment I was connecting the cable on my CIEM, but I think it's right the way I did.


----------



## hattrick15

Vitor Valeri said:


> A note about the cable EA Thor Silver II that I received. The 2 pin connector came without left and right indication, it only has the Effect Audio symbol. I was confused the moment I was connecting the cable on my CIEM, but I think it's right the way I did.



The Effect logo should face out (away from your ear).  There is also a groove on one of the sides of the connector (on the little plastic part that the pins come out from).  That groove should face outward away from your ear.


----------



## Wyville (Sep 18, 2017)

Vitor Valeri said:


> A note about the cable EA Thor Silver II that I received. The 2 pin connector came without left and right indication, it only has the Effect Audio symbol. I was confused the moment I was connecting the cable on my CIEM, but I think it's right the way I did.


It is the same on my Ares II. That was a little confusing at first because my other Effect Audio cable did have clear L and R markings, but it wasn't too difficult to figure out. Like @hattrick15 said, the logo and groove face outward.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> I think the U6's main draw is balance and sub-bass. It manages to make its low-end present without much bloat or warmth, which is pretty intelligent tuning. Still holding out for a U6 or (ideally) a U8 with tia drivers, though; those would be instant front-runners for my next CIEM purchase


I have contacted 64 Audio for some extra info about the company and its latest developments that I will include in my review. Not sure if I will hear back, but perhaps I can get a comment from them about the prospects of TIA trickling down to the other models. 


ostewart said:


> Wait until you hear them with M15 module and Eros II cable, it is my favourite setup right now...
> 
> Noble Sage with Toxic Viper is more fun sounding, and has a bit more shimmer to it, but the U6 is more refined and grown up with superb layering and the sub-bass is incredible without getting in the way.


I absolutely agree on using terms such as "refined" and "grown up" to describe the U6. I used "sophisticated" in my notes already. A bit like a more mature Ei.3. For now though, as I keep comparing to the Ei.3 with Ares II from balanced, which is not entirely fair. Based on that comparison the U6 would be too close to my Ei.3 to be an interesting proposition. However, I fully expect that will change once I get to the M15 module and start switching cables.


----------



## EffectAudio (Sep 18, 2017)

Wyville said:


> I have exchanged a few emails with Sebastian of Vision Ears and those guys are really great! They have no dealer in London, but are still going to look for a solution so I can demo some of their IEMs. How great is that! I can see why Effect Audio like working with them.



I know right? Amin & Marcel are really great fun loving people. Too bad you didnt make CanJam London, i brought their stuffs along to display as they couldn't make the show.



Fafner said:


> How's the Horus ergonomics? I'm just wondering if it would fit a portable SP1000-LCDi4 setup without any particular issue (weight, flexibility).



Effect Audio Cables has got great ergonomics due to our EA Ultra-Flexi insulation, "Horus" is no exception. If you've come across our Ares II/ Eros II/ Lionheart/ Thor Silver II, it will be of the similar flexibility and weight.



Deezel177 said:


> Unfortunately, no one has heard the Horus yet except for select reviewers, so I'd ask again for impressions when it's eventually officially released.



@flinkenick Have extensively listened to it. He will be able to advise more on pairing & comparisons. (*Im sorry Nic!  For putting a hugeass bullseye on your back )



harmonix said:


> Well I am willing to consider up to the Horus.
> 
> I might have to give it a try but can't find any friendly dealers in my neighborhood. Apologize if I take your notes with a grain of salt especially the high end... Alot of that is a sparkle without richness and texture... More like a sprinkle... Sorry for the lack of words. Those who have listened to a high end LP setup may have better idea what I'm trying to convey...



Heyy buddy, if you would advise me on your location, perhaps i can help to hook you up with a nearby dealer and see if they can help you out further 



chaiyuta said:


> Reading Mr. Eric interview in Headfonia is fun but who is who in the second picture of the first page of that interview.



Thanks buddy. Glad y'all liked the interview content. Let me introduce : (From left to right)
1) HP - In-house designer. He undertakes graphical design as well as structural elements in product designing phase. (He was with me in CanJam Socal & CanJam SG)
2) Zhang - Our Senior Engineer. Oversees and works our production team.
3) Fang (Suyang's Wife)
4) Suyang - Founder.
5) Me
6) Bay - Logistical & Production Scheduling genius. Period. (You can whip up any current pending customer's name and he'll be able to reply you the status & ETA in seconds!)

Meanwhile, apologies for not getting to your questions and PMs fast enough. I've been out of town for the weekend. I'll be answering the PMs shortly guys. Appreciate your kind patience 
-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> I know right? Amin & Marcel are really great fun loving people. Too bad you didnt make CanJam London, i brought their stuffs along to display as they couldn't make the show.


Gosh darn it, missed a great opportunity there. I am looking forward to hearing from them later this week and see if they might be able to get some demo models to London somehow, and otherwise I might need to take the train to Cologne some day.


----------



## Fafner

Another question concerning Horus. Looking at the product page and at the interview, it looks like these so called PSquared connectors should be part of the game. However, they are nowhere to be seen in the available options when trying to configure the cable...? Or are all available options in fact PSquared?


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Gosh darn it, missed a great opportunity there. I am looking forward to hearing from them later this week and see if they might be able to get some demo models to London somehow, and otherwise I might need to take the train to Cologne some day.



The train trip would be worth it, my man. Just make sure you don't end up spending the money for your return ticket home 



Fafner said:


> Another question concerning Horus. Looking at the product page and at the interview, it looks like these so called PSquared connectors should be part of the game. However, they are nowhere to be seen in the available options when trying to configure the cable...? Or are all available options in fact PSquared?



The Horus's 3D-render video has the PSquared plug included, so all its available options should be the PSquared plug. However, I don't know if the PSquared plug is limited to 3.5 TRS and 2.5 TRRS only; I'd ask Eric directly.


----------



## LoneRanger

EffectAudio said:


> Its a shootout between the Gen I 'Thor Silver' vs 'Thor Silver II' ~!! Found on Headfonics :
> https://headfonics.com/2017/09/the-thor-ii-by-effect-audio/
> 
> Attached Chart for further comparisons:
> ...



Hi Eric

Would it be possible for you to provide a comparison chart for  'Eros II'  vs  'Ares II'  ?

Thanks


----------



## Wyville

LoneRanger said:


> Hi Eric
> 
> Would it be possible for you to provide a comparison chart for  'Eros II'  vs  'Ares II'  ?
> 
> Thanks


I just got that one from Eric a few days ago. Probably alright for me to share... I hope...


----------



## tim0chan

Wyville said:


> I just got that one from Eric a few days ago. Probably alright for me to share... I hope...


looks very balanced, i might have to get me one of those


----------



## LoneRanger

Wyville said:


> I just got that one from Eric a few days ago. Probably alright for me to share... I hope...



Thanks for that Wyville - appreciated - cheers


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

tim0chan said:


> looks very balanced, i might have to get me one of those



It's a fantastic cable for the price, one of my current favourites


----------



## ranfan

tim0chan said:


> looks very balanced, i might have to get me one of those


What are you pairing it with? Curious.


----------



## normie610

Wyville said:


> I just got that one from Eric a few days ago. Probably alright for me to share... I hope...



I guess the silver component in Eros II makes it a more balanced cable in terms of sound sig vs Ares II


----------



## LoneRanger

Oscar-HiFi said:


> It's a fantastic cable for the price, one of my current favourites



I have the Ares II and love it - how does the Eros II compare (in your opinion) when A/B testing? I was thinking of getting the Eros cable but not sure if it's worth having both of these if the difference isn't that much?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Sep 18, 2017)

LoneRanger said:


> I have the Ares II and love it - how does the Eros II compare (in your opinion) when A/B testing? I was thinking of getting the Eros cable but not sure if it's worth having both of these if the difference isn't that much?



Ares II is more exciting, it brings the sound more up front and centre with a bit of added sparkle, the Eros II in my opinion is a perfectly well balanced cable, it is refined and smooth keeping organic bass punch and bloom, with an expansive soundstage and excellent detail retrieval.

The Ares II is one to get your foot tapping, and head nodding, the Eros II allows better detail retrieval, separation and control.


----------



## tim0chan

ranfan said:


> What are you pairing it with? Curious.


The soon to be upgraded spartan


----------



## tim0chan

ranfan said:


> What are you pairing it with? Curious.


After some very enticing news, i have decided that i may want to upgrade my iem first


----------



## ranfan (Sep 18, 2017)

tim0chan said:


> The soon to be upgraded spartan


Are you upgrading into custom Spartan-ADEL? Or universal, or non-ADEL? Coincidentally, I'm also having my custom Spartan-ADEL reshelled. Estimatedly one month before it'll be finished. Will probably receive the Ares 2+ cable next week, which I plan on pairing with it (or Prelude). Ares 2+ I think is a good complement for the IEM's low frequency. Useful when the IEM's note thickness, or definition is reduced using ADEL IEMs. Looking forward to hear your impression on Spartan + Eros 2 pairing in the future (if you're going to get one).  Good decision there IMO. Both Spartan and Eros 2 seems like a good all-rounder. Curious how they'll sound.


----------



## Deezel177

ranfan said:


> Are you upgrading into custom Spartan-ADEL? Or universal, or non-ADEL? Coincidentally, I'm also having my custom Spartan-ADEL reshelled. Estimatedly one month before it'll be finished. I'll probably receive the Ares 2+ cable next week, which I plan on pairing with it (or Prelude). Curious to hear your impression on Spartan + Eros 2 pairing, if you're going to get one.  Good decision there I think.



I'm pretty sure he already has the Spartan-ADEL; I think he's talking about the updated Spartan design that had a prototype (along with a revised Supra design prototype as well) present a few CanJam's ago. Where did you hear news that it was coming, @tim0chan? Is this official info from Empire (@Jack Vang)?


----------



## tim0chan

Deezel177 said:


> I'm pretty sure he already has the Spartan-ADEL; I think he's talking about the updated Spartan design that had a prototype (along with a revised Supra design prototype as well) present a few CanJam's ago. Where did you hear news that it was coming, @tim0chan? Is this official info from Empire (@Jack Vang)?


Hush hush, pm me for more info.
I alr have the spartan adel amd didnt quite like the prototypes then. I was more interested in the proto h


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Ares II is more exciting, it brings the sound more up front and centre with a bit of added sparkle, the Eros II in my opinion is a perfectly well balanced cable, it is refined and smooth keeping organic bass punch and bloom, with an expansive soundstage and excellent detail retrieval.
> 
> The Ares II is one to get your foot tapping, and head nodding, the Eros II allows better detail retrieval, separation and control.


So yesterday I cracked already and had to try out the M15 and 10 minutes later added my Ares II. Now I understand what you meant by how natural it sounds! 

The U6 is just like my Ei.3 in that it really benefits from an aftermarket cable. Stock and even with the M15 there is a hint of veil over the signature that creates the velvety smoothness, but also costs some details with classical music. Especially strings sound just a bit too smooth for my taste, although it is very enjoyable. Switch to the M15 and the veil becomes a bit thinner, but add the Ares II and the improved treble extension and that added touch of brightness lift the veil right off and everything sounds well defined, very natural and effortless. 

I think I also have a good idea of why Eros II might work better than Ares II. The mid-bass has a lot of presence and could be just a touch tighter. With Ares II there is definitely more fun to the signature.


Deezel177 said:


> I'm pretty sure he already has the Spartan-ADEL; I think he's talking about the updated Spartan design that had a prototype (along with a revised Supra design prototype as well) present a few CanJam's ago. Where did you hear news that it was coming, @tim0chan? Is this official info from Empire (@Jack Vang)?





tim0chan said:


> Hush hush, pm me for more info.
> I alr have the spartan adel amd didnt quite like the prototypes then. I was more interested in the proto h


Oohhh... Interesting rumours!  Pinky recently also let slip that the Athena might possibly be on the way out, which is very interesting because I am liking APEX and the Athena would be a great option for an ADEL model. Something to keep my eye on. 

And yes, my wife yesterday on the couch: 
"_So I guess you are liking the pressure module? _"
Me: "Yes, I think I do."
Her: [rolls eyes] "_Of course you do. I know why you have been so nice lately! _"


----------



## Deezel177

tim0chan said:


> Hush hush, pm me for more info.
> I alr have the spartan adel amd didnt quite like the prototypes then. I was more interested in the proto h



Nah, I think I'm good. If information is _"hush hush"_ to the point where I have to _"pm [you] for more info"_, then I doubt it should've ever been talked about in the first place. I'll wait and find out with everyone else


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> So yesterday I cracked already and had to try out the M15 and 10 minutes later added my Ares II. Now I understand what you meant by how natural it sounds!
> 
> The U6 is just like my Ei.3 in that it really benefits from an aftermarket cable. Stock and even with the M15 there is a hint of veil over the signature that creates the velvety smoothness, but also costs some details with classical music. Especially strings sound just a bit too smooth for my taste, although it is very enjoyable. Switch to the M15 and the veil becomes a bit thinner, but add the Ares II and the improved treble extension and that added touch of brightness lift the veil right off and everything sounds well defined, very natural and effortless.
> 
> ...



Try the U8, my friend; I have a feeling you'll really enjoy it 

By the way guys, seeing as how this is the Effect Audio thread and all, check out their Instagram for pictures of the Horus's packaging; it's pretty friggin' sweet if I may say so myself: https://www.instagram.com/effectaudio


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Try the U8, my friend; I have a feeling you'll really enjoy it


Aren't the U8 very warm and bass-heavy? That is at least the impression I get from the comparison on the website. I wouldn't mind a bit more sub-bass reach, but in terms of mid-bass quantity I feel the U6 and M15 is really quite good. It has raised a lot of questions about the U10 vs U12. 


Deezel177 said:


> By the way guys, seeing as how this is the Effect Audio thread and all, check out their Instagram for pictures of the Horus's packaging; it's pretty friggin' sweet if I may say so myself: https://www.instagram.com/effectaudio


All those boxes... *drool* *drool*


----------



## EffectAudio

Deezel177 said:


> Try the U8, my friend; I have a feeling you'll really enjoy it
> 
> By the way guys, seeing as how this is the Effect Audio thread and all, check out their Instagram for pictures of the Horus's packaging; it's pretty friggin' sweet if I may say so myself: https://www.instagram.com/effectaudio



Do you mean these?  Oh thats just the tip of the icing. Major surprise within~!! If you've been following us, you know that EA always goes above and beyond on cases... *wink*


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Aren't the U8 very warm and bass-heavy? That is at least the impression I get from the comparison on the website. I wouldn't mind a bit more sub-bass reach, but in terms of mid-bass quantity I feel the U6 and M15 is really quite good. It has raised a lot of questions about the U10 vs U12.
> 
> All those boxes... *drool* *drool*



The U8 isn't as warm and bass-y as it may seem. It does have a full low-end, but I wouldn't say it dominates the signature, especially with the M15. Its midrange maybe isn't as clear as the U6's as it trades off clarity for naturalness and a laidback presentation, but its treble is more resolute, smoother, and further extended, with the perfect amount of sparkle and air. It's a fantastic all-around IEM that works well with tons of genres. In a way, it's in the same circle as, say, the Lime Ears Aether and the VE8, where its lower-midrange/upper-bass is somewhat prominent, its midrange is neutrally-placed (or slightly recessed in the Aether), and its high-end is comprised of a moderate upper-mid peak and an attenuated-yet-well-extended treble. By no means is it dark or ultra-rich; I'd argue it's brighter than the H8.2. Give it a shot if you can, lemme know what you think


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

normie610 said:


> I guess the silver component in Eros II makes it a more balanced cable in terms of sound sig vs Ares II



What is most interesting about the Eros II is the way the silver cable is used for the negative and the copper for the positive. But it is more balanced than Ares II with better controlled lows and a bit more air and soundstage.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> The U8 isn't as warm and bass-y as it may seem. It does have a full low-end, but I wouldn't say it dominates the signature, especially with the M15. Its midrange maybe isn't as clear as the U6's as it trades off clarity for naturalness and a laidback presentation, but its treble is more resolute, smoother, and further extended, with the perfect amount of sparkle and air. It's a fantastic all-around IEM that works well with tons of genres. In a way, it's in the same circle as, say, the Lime Ears Aether and the VE8, where its lower-midrange/upper-bass is somewhat prominent, its midrange is neutrally-placed (or slightly recessed in the Aether), and its high-end is comprised of a moderate upper-mid peak and an attenuated-yet-well-extended treble. By no means is it dark or ultra-rich; I'd argue it's brighter than the H8.2. Give it a shot if you can, lemme know what you think


Interesting, it seems that 64 Audio IEMs are a bit difficult to predict. I was afraid that the U6 with M15 might be too bright for me and yet they are still very much warm and smooth, and I have no problems at all with adding some brightness and clarity with the Ares II. It is giving me a lot of food for thought, keeping in mind what Jelt told be about the VE5. It seems that "brightness" and "clarity" are becoming less scary terms for me.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Interesting, it seems that 64 Audio IEMs are a bit difficult to predict. I was afraid that the U6 with M15 might be too bright for me and yet they are still very much warm and smooth, and I have no problems at all with adding some brightness and clarity with the Ares II. It is giving me a lot of food for thought, keeping in mind what Jelt told be about the VE5. It seems that "brightness" and "clarity" are becoming less scary terms for me.



Yes. I think, these days, manufacturers in the Head-Fi realm have matured so much past the tropes of uncontrolled bass boost, or boosting upper-mids/treble to the point of sibilance for clarity and resolution, etc., that these stereotypes very rarely apply anymore, especially in the high-end. Even a cable company like Effect Audio has broken the mould with their unique-sounding cables, so it's definitely more crucial to keep an open mind nowadays, as well as a *very* open wallet


----------



## doctorjazz

Wyville said:


> So yesterday I cracked already and had to try out the M15 and 10 minutes later added my Ares II. Now I understand what you meant by how natural it sounds!
> 
> The U6 is just like my Ei.3 in that it really benefits from an aftermarket cable. Stock and even with the M15 there is a hint of veil over the signature that creates the velvety smoothness, but also costs some details with classical music. Especially strings sound just a bit too smooth for my taste, although it is very enjoyable. Switch to the M15 and the veil becomes a bit thinner, but add the Ares II and the improved treble extension and that added touch of brightness lift the veil right off and everything sounds well defined, very natural and effortless.
> 
> ...



You're making me sorry I passed on the Massdrop U6 (which many say is the sweet spot of the line). Oh well, got too much stuff as it is...


----------



## EffectAudio

After Amin & Marcel from Vision Ears excitedly discusses the "Horus", here's a snapshot of what @Ultrainferno - Lieven's (headfonia.com) has to add on the "Horus" especially with VE8 as a pairing.

Videos impressions of what the industries experts have to say about our newest flagship to be released soon!

Stay Tuned!


----------



## Wyville

doctorjazz said:


> You're making me sorry I passed on the Massdrop U6 (which many say is the sweet spot of the line). Oh well, got too much stuff as it is...


I have been listening to the U6 with the M20 and M15, but for me the real potential is uncovered by switching cables. I am very much enjoying the Ares II, which makes the U6 warm, fun, but also effortless in dealing with classical music. The only downside is that I did like the intimacy of the stock U6 for vocal jazz such as Madeleine Peyroux, which was like she was whispering her songs in my ear. Still, the ergonomics of the Ares II are great and help the U6 sit so much more comfortably in my ears. 

Yesterday I listened to some Astronaut Ape which had a didgeridoo in it and it absolutely blew my mind! That thing went so deep and with so much texture and detail that I could almost feel it in my stomach. Ares II adds (or reveals) so much realism to instruments. 

This has been giving me a lot food for thought. I love the APEX modules, as it seems to really help alleviate the issues I was having with my ear. I also find that I am getting quite interested in clarity and am starting to wonder if something like the Zeus XIV ADEL with Lionheart might be an end-game contender for me... Oh dear... I think my wife just felt a disturbance in the force.


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> After Amin & Marcel from Vision Ears excitedly discusses the "Horus", here's a snapshot of what @Ultrainferno - Lieven's (headfonia.com) has to add on the "Horus" especially with VE8 as a pairing.
> 
> Videos impressions of what the industries experts have to say about our newest flagship to be released soon!
> 
> Stay Tuned!


Can't wait to see and read all the impressions. Although well outside any budget I will have any time soon, I really enjoy seeing a pairing like the Horus with VE8 come by. A bit like the special collaborations such as the VE6 Silver Edition. Just a little bit bonkers, but in the best way possible!


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> I also find that I am getting quite interested in clarity and am starting to wonder if something like the Zeus XIV ADEL with Lionheart might be an end-game contender for me... Oh dear... I think my wife just felt a disturbance in the force.



Remotely hears a bunch of puppies yelping in the background...


----------



## EffectAudio (Sep 21, 2017)

"Horus"




Using only the most premium Calf Leather, "Horus" packaging will age and develop character as you use it. Our partnered leather artisan applied a hand patina to it allowing the case to have a 2-toned aged presentation.



Inscriptions are etched on the sides of the boxes to create additional character. Befitting of "Horus" theme



Alcantara leather interior ensures that your "Horus" as well as your IEM will not be scratched. We included a removable / adjustable T structure wrapped in the same premium Calf Leather to secure your IEMs.


​


----------



## ezekiel77

Very, very well done.


----------



## normie610

EffectAudio said:


> "Horus"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful packaging indeed. Nice touch with the Alcantara, truly shows the TOTL status of Horus. Well done!


----------



## Fafner

There's just one thing I'm still not clear about. Are the PSquared connectors optional upgrades, or is just every offered option actually a PSquared connector? I just can't find them as an option in the order page.


----------



## Fafner

Very nice case btw, maybe just a bit on the small side for an LCDi4.


----------



## Deezel177

Fafner said:


> There's just one thing I'm still not clear about. Are the PSquared connectors optional upgrades, or is just every offered option actually a PSquared connector? I just can't find them as an option in the order page.



The PSquared plug comes default with the Lionheart and Horus. For now, it's neither an optional upgrade nor a standalone product.


----------



## Fafner

Deezel177 said:


> The PSquared plug comes default with the Lionheart and Horus. For now, it's neither an optional upgrade nor a standalone product.



So if I order an Horus with a 2.5mm termination, that's actually a PSquared?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Sep 21, 2017)

Look what came through the door today  (haven't had a listen, I will tomorrow)

Excuse the phone pics with filters


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Look what came through the door today  (haven't had a listen, I will tomorrow)


That.. is.. awesome! High five, man!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> That.. is.. awesome! High five, man!



You can have a listen at Indulgence


----------



## EffectAudio

Fafner said:


> There's just one thing I'm still not clear about. Are the PSquared connectors optional upgrades, or is just every offered option actually a PSquared connector? I just can't find them as an option in the order page.



Apologies for the confusing information (or lack thereof)!! At the moment, PSquared Plugs is available for 2.5mm & 3.5mm. When you order a "Lionheart" / "Horus" in either configurations, PSquared Plugs will come default. For other products, currently it is unavailable. We will be offering PSquared upgrade services soon. 



Fafner said:


> Very nice case btw, maybe just a bit on the small side for an LCDi4.



Oh, it i think it'll fit the LCDi4.. It's big enough


----------



## Deezel177

Fafner said:


> So if I order an Horus with a 2.5mm termination, that's actually a PSquared?



Yes. IIRC, both the 3.5mm TRS and 2.5mm TRRS connectors that come as options on the Lionheart and Horus are PSquared. It's worth noting, though, that the 2.5mm PSquared plug won't have the green lines of its 3.5mm counterpart, but it is still platinum-and-palladium-plated regardless.


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> You can have a listen at Indulgence


Do you take cash or credit card? ...Oh wait, my wife said she'd block my credit card on the day.


----------



## Fafner (Sep 21, 2017)

One more question...as I'm using an LCDi4, considering how it's worn, I guess there's an option to NOT get that final molded part acting as memory wire, right? It would be of no use with this IEM, or even an annoyance.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Seriously guys, Horus is extremely good. It brings life to your music, you can't believe it. It's so rich and detailed, love it


----------



## animalsrush

EffectAudio said:


> "Horus"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply beautiful.. wow


----------



## Wyville

Ultrainferno said:


> Seriously guys, Horus is extremely good. It brings life to your music, you can't believe it. It's so rich and detailed, love it


At the moment this is all way too expensive for me, but one day I will get that pair of IEMs that is perfect for classical music and then Horus will make the setup complete... one day... one day.  

Just need to get that professorship at Cambridge first.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Ultrainferno said:


> Seriously guys, Horus is extremely good. It brings life to your music, you can't believe it. It's so rich and detailed, love it



Spot on description


----------



## normie610

Ultrainferno said:


> Seriously guys, Horus is extremely good. It brings life to your music, you can't believe it. It's so rich and detailed, love it



Can’t wait to hear a more detailed impression


----------



## AudioLambert

Hello All, and especially Eric and the team of Effect Audio,

I am the lucky owner of 3 Thor Silver II+ cables by Effect Audio:
1) replacement cable for my Shure 846's
2) replacement cable for my Audeze LCD-XC's to Woo Audio W22 with balanced XLR terminals
3) interconnect balanced 2,5mm to balanced 2,5mm to connect my Onkyo DP-X1A to my ALO CDM

The first cable was advised to me as I found the bass representation a bit heavy on the Shure's, the overall soundstage and dynamics improved to my liking and I got hooked to the cables. Strange, as an engineer I do not fully understand the science behind this, but my ears were convinced.

The other 2 cables I ordered directly from Effect Audio and the service was excellent and quick.
I was even able to change the cable after I ordered it, great service.
I decided to pick up the cables myself as I wanted to change the 3,5mm jack to a balanced one for the Shure cable, Effect Audio was kind enough to do this for me while I waited.

While listening to the W22 and Audeze's I found the sound signature a bit on the bright side and lacking the bass punch, after connecting the Effect Audio Thor Silver II+ cable this improved greatly, bass response was very impressive and oh my, guitars came to life and Diana Krall's vocals became so natural and up close and personal.

Good times for us audio lovers as in the current market we have a huge selection of equipment available and I must say that Effect Audio is up there with the best of them.

It was a pleasure to visit the new office and meet with Eric Chong and thank you for taking the time to talk with me.

Now I am faced with a whole new dilemma: how will another cable make my system sound....
That Horus is looking like one nice cable, got to give that a try and listen how it suites my tastes.

If any of you are wondering, give these cables a try and enjoy a whole new musical experience with your existing setup.

Musical regards, Lambert


----------



## hamhamhamsta

Ultrainferno said:


> Seriously guys, Horus is extremely good. It brings life to your music, you can't believe it. It's so rich and detailed, love it


We need description of Horus sound, please?  Asap like right now 

How does it compare to PW1960 or Silverfi iem4 cable?


----------



## ezekiel77

Ultrainferno said:


> Seriously guys, Horus is extremely good. It brings life to your music, you can't believe it. It's so rich and detailed, love it


Hi Lieven, what IEMs have you tried it with so far? All good?


----------



## EffectAudio

ezekiel77 said:


> Hi Lieven, what IEMs have you tried it with so far? All good?



I think Lieven stuck it with his VE8 ~ Meanwhile, more impressions & reviews will be coming up in schedules from @Ultrainferno , @Oscar-HiFi , @flinkenick , @twister6 and hopefully @Wyville when he tries the "Horus" in Indulgence. Maybe we will also hear from @EagleWings if he heads to RMAF! 

Stay tuned~!! 

Meanwhile, check out the unboxing Video & Photos from our Singapore Dealers


----------



## Ultrainferno

ezekiel77 said:


> Hi Lieven, what IEMs have you tried it with so far? All good?



Mostly the VE8, Flamenco and FIBAE,


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> I think Lieven stuck it with his VE8 ~ Meanwhile, more impressions & reviews will be coming up in schedules from @Ultrainferno , @Oscar-HiFi , @flinkenick , @twister6 and hopefully @Wyville when he tries the "Horus" in Indulgence. Maybe we will also hear from @EagleWings if he heads to RMAF!
> 
> Stay tuned~!!
> 
> Meanwhile, check out the unboxing Video & Photos from our Singapore Dealers


I will certainly see about trying Horus, but I am not sure I have the IEMs to do it justice.  

With a little luck I will be able to pick up Eros II and I have some interesting plans for the review of that one.


----------



## EffectAudio

I know interests are high on the "Horus". I've spoken to all our partners and here's a map of where you can find our "Horus" available for Demo & Purchase. 

*Singapore*
Music Sanctuary 
Zeppelin & Co
AV One

*Phillippines*
Egghead 

*Indonesia*
Jaben Indonesia

*Thailand*
Munkong Gadget (Available shortly. Customs Delay)

*United Kingdoms*
HiFi Headphones / K&S Distribution

*United States*
MusicTeck USA (Available in 2 weeks) 

*Hongkong*
Crystal Sound Audio
DMA
Mingo

*China*
4Ear

*Japan*
E-Earphones

*Taiwan*
MyEar
WalkBox

*Korea*
Scheherazade 

*Malaysia*
Amplified Head (Available at Oct 15th)


----------



## EffectAudio

@flinkenick  sharing his video impressions on the "Horus". What do all these industry veterans and trusted reviewers have to say about the "Horus"? 

We are almost ready for the big release...

*Stay tuned*. 
​


----------



## blazinblazin

Will there be a 4.4mm PSquare connector?


----------



## EffectAudio

blazinblazin said:


> Will there be a 4.4mm PSquare connector?



No there wont be a PSquared 4.4mm oyaide collab... But there will be Pentaconn Collab 4.4mm


----------



## noplsestar

EffectAudio said:


> @flinkenick  sharing his video impressions on the "Horus". What do all these industry veterans and trusted reviewers have to say about the "Horus"?
> 
> We are almost ready for the big release...
> 
> ...



Ah, so now we know what he looks like! ... (in order to thank him for all those great reviews, when we wee him at the next canjam)


----------



## blazinblazin

EffectAudio said:


> No there wont be a PSquared 4.4mm oyaide collab... But there will be Pentaconn Collab 4.4mm


I will look forward to that


----------



## 474194 (Sep 26, 2017)

They said "No Photos", but then I said it's for Wyville and then they said "OK la, if it's for Wyville"....


----------



## ezekiel77

noplsestar said:


> Ah, so now we know what he looks like! ... (in order to thank him for all those great reviews, when we wee him at the next canjam)


He's quite active in Facebook if you desire more photos of him lol.


----------



## Wyville

AC-12 said:


> They said "No Photos", but then I said it's for Wyville and then they said "OK la, if it's for Wyville"....


I don't know why, but for some reason when I see those images I think of this image...


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's Wednesday and that means there's a new episode of Watch It Wednesday. Today's clip features the Effect Audio Horus reference cable. 

https://www.headfonia.com/watch-it-wednesday-the-effect-audio-horus/


----------



## Wyville

Ultrainferno said:


> It's Wednesday and that means there's a new episode of Watch It Wednesday. Today's clip features the Effect Audio Horus reference cable.
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/watch-it-wednesday-the-effect-audio-horus/


Excellent work Lieven, I enjoyed watching that!


----------



## Deezel177

Ultrainferno said:


> It's Wednesday and that means there's a new episode of Watch It Wednesday. Today's clip features the Effect Audio Horus reference cable.
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/watch-it-wednesday-the-effect-audio-horus/



Does this mean the end of Wayback Wednesday?! Jokes aside, great video, Lieven  Can't wait 'til the next time I visit Music Sanctuary, where I'll be able to do a side-by-side comparison between the Horus and both iterations of the 1960s; that'd be a *really *interesting study  By the way, have you guys over at Headfonia discussed getting some PWAudio cables reviewed for the site? I'd be really interested to hear your take, on their flagships especially.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Deezel177 said:


> Does this mean the end of Wayback Wednesday?! Jokes aside, great video, Lieven  Can't wait 'til the next time I visit Music Sanctuary, where I'll be able to do a side-by-side comparison between the Horus and both iterations of the 1960s; that'd be a *really *interesting study  By the way, have you guys over at Headfonia discussed getting some PWAudio cables reviewed for the site? I'd be really interested to hear your take, on their flagships especially.



We're thinking about it


----------



## artpiggo

Today evening I will go listening to Horus demo unit at local shop. will leave some impression later.


----------



## noplsestar

ezekiel77 said:


> He's quite active in Facebook if you desire more photos of him lol.



Here in Vienna the cool guys have no Facebook account anymore hahaha


----------



## Ultrainferno

Wyville said:


> Excellent work Lieven, I enjoyed watching that!



Thank you, I hate watching or hearing myself


----------



## Wyville

Ultrainferno said:


> Thank you, I hate watching or hearing myself


Haha, I know exactly what you mean! I was on Dutch national tv a few weeks ago and had to insist they not show my face. Just hearing myself back was bad enough and there is always that nagging feeling it could have been better. You do a great job and your videos are very well presented, clear en interesting!


----------



## Wyville

noplsestar said:


> Here in Vienna the cool guys have no Facebook account anymore hahaha


I must be so cool... I never had a Facebook to begin with. 

*sigh* I miss Vienna. One of the very few cities in the world I love. But then again, I am a Mozart and Beethoven man. Oh, and I loved the Natural History Museum.


----------



## noplsestar

Wyville said:


> I must be so cool... I never had a Facebook to begin with.
> 
> *sigh* I miss Vienna. One of the very few cities in the world I love. But then again, I am a Mozart and Beethoven man. Oh, and I loved the Natural History Museum.



Oh, if you never had a Facebook account then you will get everything for free here. You wouldn’t even have to pay the tax hahaha

Yes, I love living in this city, although we don’t have music sanctuary here 

Be sure to contact me if you are planning to stay here (in order to attend some classical concerts)!


----------



## ezekiel77

Wyville said:


> Haha, I know exactly what you mean! *I was on Dutch national tv a few weeks ago* and had to insist they not show my face. Just hearing myself back was bad enough and there is always that nagging feeling it could have been better. You do a great job and your videos are very well presented, clear en interesting!


Are you some kind of celebrity??


----------



## Wyville

ezekiel77 said:


> Are you some kind of celebrity??


Nah, just a boring academic. My PhD attracted a lot of attention a few years ago and apparently I am still on the books as an expert.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Haha, I know exactly what you mean! I was on Dutch national tv a few weeks ago and had to insist they not show my face. Just hearing myself back was bad enough and there is always that nagging feeling it could have been better. You do a great job and your videos are very well presented, clear en interesting!



Coming from someone who had to record, edit *and* mix his very own vocals for college final projects, you can believe me when I say the cringe doesn't really get worse than this


----------



## artpiggo

Just a small review. Partially burn in cable though. Note that this might not the complete sound I get.
- soundstage is very large with same level of separation as labkable pandora.
- Speed and dynamic is better than pandora.
- Treble is extended but not edgy at all. I think about lionheart treble.
- Feel micro detail easily like Heracle
- Midrange I feel it a little laid back and thinner than Leonidas. In this part, I prefer Leonidas mid by little.
- Bass slam is just like Heracle. Bang and tight. Not lumpy like Pandora.

Best all-rounder cable for most genre.
Feel like Lionheart x Heracle in a soft 4 braid of cable.


----------



## Fafner

What's the recommended burn in time on this one, if there's one?


----------



## blazinblazin

Cables probably around 100hrs


----------



## artpiggo

Mostly in range of 100 - 200 hr.


----------



## EffectAudio

Next up, We have Empire Ears @Jack Vang on the set to talk about "Horus" and what it brings to your IEM Chain..

*Stay Tuned.*​


----------



## tim0chan

EffectAudio said:


> Next up, We have Empire Ears @Jack Vang on the set to talk about "Horus" and what it brings to your IEM Chain..
> 
> *Stay Tuned.*​


What it brings is a whole lot of enjoyment  and a whole lot of pain for your wallet


----------



## ranfan

EffectAudio said:


> Next up, We have Empire Ears @Jack Vang on the set to talk about "Horus" and what it brings to your IEM *Chain*..



Nice pun there, haha.


----------



## Wyville (Sep 28, 2017)

tim0chan said:


> What it brings is a whole lot of enjoyment  and a whole lot of pain for your wallet


The pain will only be temporary and the joy will last a lifetime! 

ps. Jack always seems to have the friendliest smile!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> The pain will only be temporary and the joy will last a lifetime!
> 
> ps. Jack always seems to have the friendliest smile!



You should hear the dude laugh. I feel like the only reason why the Zeus sounds so great is EE have secretly added a driver that just plays Jack's laugh indefinitely at inaudible levels; it's fantastic


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> You should hear the dude laugh. I feel like the only reason why the Zeus sounds so great is EE have secretly added a driver that just plays Jack's laugh indefinitely at inaudible levels; it's fantastic


That was too funny! 

I really need to go to Canjam London next year and meet up with him! Such a shame I missed the opportunity this year. (Nic had invited me to join them and a few others for dinner.)


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> That was too funny!
> 
> I really need to go to Canjam London next year and meet up with him! Such a shame I missed the opportunity this year. (Nic had invited me to join them and a few others for dinner.)



Oh you should've joined us. It was a awesome night!

Meanwhile... Here's what i've been up to whole morning.. experimenting with the *"Lionheart 8w" *


----------



## tim0chan

EffectAudio said:


> Oh you should've joined us. It was a awesome night!
> 
> Meanwhile... Here's what i've been up to whole morning.. experimenting with the *"Lionheart 8w" *


Avert thy eyes and ears, else thy wallet shalt perish


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Oh you should've joined us. It was a awesome night!


Yeah, really sorry I had to miss that! 


EffectAudio said:


> Meanwhile... Here's what i've been up to whole morning.. experimenting with the *"Lionheart 8w" *


Oh my... I know my wife would kill me, but that Lionheart 8-wire might just be worth it!  Love the braiding!

How is the sound?


----------



## Fafner

I took the plunge and ordered an Horus...looking forward to it!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Fafner said:


> I took the plunge and ordered an Horus...looking forward to it!



Excellent taste


----------



## Wyville

Fafner said:


> I took the plunge and ordered an Horus...looking forward to it!


Will you be using it for your LCD-i4? 

Oh my, I think we might have a singularity here. Let's do the math... SP1000 + Horus + LCD-i4 =  Yes, as I expected... That is one singularly happy head-fi'er!  (See, I know how math works!)


----------



## Fafner

Wyville said:


> Will you be using it for your LCD-i4?
> 
> Oh my, I think we might have a singularity here. Let's do the math... SP1000 + Horus + LCD-i4 =  Yes, as I expected... That is one singularly happy head-fi'er!  (See, I know how math works!)





Yep, LCDi4 and SP1000ss


----------



## noplsestar

Fafner said:


> Yep, LCDi4 and SP1000ss



Wow! I can’t even afford one of the three (Horus/SP/i4). What am I saying? I can’t even afford a third of one of them. But one can hope!


----------



## EffectAudio

Fafner said:


> I took the plunge and ordered an Horus...looking forward to it!



If you've got a order number for me, i'll personally make sure it goes on priority - Perks of being part of our Head-Fi EA Thread Community 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio (Sep 29, 2017)

Wyville said:


> How is the sound?



So i had more time to listened to em' today. (Yesterday was mainly a hilarious scene of EA staffs prying the "Lionheart 8w" from each other and i thought i'll stay outta it ). Is it weird for me to leave short impressions on my own products? Tell me if it's weird, i'll stop doing it lol.




What really strikes me from the "Lionheart 8w" is the mesmerising lows. It isn't about quantity or the impact; It's the layering of the lows that is portrayed. I felt that the lows were very elastic and dynamic..almost a little bouncy' & wet, while having a very distinct layering to it. You know how in live halls, drums & snares would kick and echos after the initial hit in diminishing waves? Yeah that's what i got from the "Lionheart" and im pretty impressed by it's portrayal.​
Well, don't take my word for it. Afterall my position is a little too unique to be sharing impressions. It's just that @Wyville ignited the audiophile in me  I'll arrange for some review opportunities soon and we'll let neutral 3rd parties share their impressions 

-Eric


----------



## tim0chan

EffectAudio said:


> So i had more time to listened to em' today. (Yesterday was mainly a hilarious scene of EA staffs prying the "Lionheart 8w" from each other and i thought i'll stay outta it ). Is it weird for me to leave short impressions on my own products? Tell me if it's weird, i'll stop doing it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys could start with a meet somewhere for the local reviewers.


----------



## Fafner (Sep 29, 2017)

EffectAudio said:


> If you've got a order number for me, i'll personally make sure it goes on priority - Perks of being part of our Head-Fi EA Thread Community
> 
> -Eric




Hmm, doesn't look like I got one, if you don't mean the Paypal transation ID. Probably because I ordered directly by email and not from from the site. It shouldn't be hard for you to find me, I'm the swiss guy, Andrea.


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> So i had more time to listened to em' today. (Yesterday was mainly a hilarious scene of EA staffs prying the "Lionheart 8w" from each other and i thought i'll stay outta it ). Is it weird for me to leave short impressions on my own products? Tell me if it's weird, i'll stop doing it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that Eric, I really appreciate it, and it sounds fascinating! I think that for a lot of people it is still unclear what can be expected of an 8-wire vs 4-wire, but then again, that might well be something even you guys don't know before you try it. 

Hehe, I can just imagine the scene! People chasing each other, doors in faces and people barricading themselves in offices to try and get a listen in with Lionheart 8-wire! 

Well, I am all packed for Indulgence in a few hours! I have @Oscar-HiFi's U6 with me, as I think Oscar will want to have his babies there when we demo Horus. Will be a great day!


----------



## EffectAudio (Sep 29, 2017)

Fafner said:


> Hmm, doesn't look like I got one, if you don't mean the Paypal transation ID. Probably because I ordered directly by email and not from from the site. It shouldn't be hard for you to find me, I'm the swiss guy, Andrea.



Alright! I got you 



Wyville said:


> Thanks for sharing that Eric, I really appreciate it, and it sounds fascinating! I think that for a lot of people it is still unclear what can be expected of an 8-wire vs 4-wire, but then again, that might well be something even you guys don't know before you try it.
> 
> Hehe, I can just imagine the scene! People chasing each other, doors in faces and people barricading themselves in offices to try and get a listen in with Lionheart 8-wire!
> 
> Well, I am all packed for Indulgence in a few hours! I have @Oscar-HiFi's U6 with me, as I think Oscar will want to have his babies there when we demo Horus. Will be a great day!



You're right, its a wild card. With 8-wires we are almost certain some frequencies will be boosted and technicalities evolve but in actuality, we have no idea how it would actually sound until we listened to it. Oh man, its a shame that i have to miss Indulgence, do send some pictures our way. @Oscar-HiFi  & Tony from Hifiheadphones are great peeps, do drop by and send them my regards. I feel bad that i couldnt be with them to support this show.

Enjoy your time @ the show dude!

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> You're right, its a wild card. With 8-wires we are almost certain some frequencies will be boosted and technicalities evolve but in actuality, we have no idea how it would actually sound until we listened to it.


That is really interesting, thanks for sharing!


EffectAudio said:


> Oh man, its a shame that i have to miss Indulgence, do send some pictures our way. @Oscar-HiFi  & Tony from Hifiheadphones are great peeps, do drop by and send them my regards. I feel bad that i couldnt be with them to support this show.
> 
> Enjoy your time @ the show dude!
> 
> -Eric


Yes, shame we are missing another opportunity to meet up, but I am sure Oscar and Tony will do a great job at the show and I will see if I can share some impressions.


----------



## ranfan

Listening to bassy EDM right now with Ares II+ cable, and this thing is the bomb fuse!  Feels like listening to a dynamic driver IEM with it. The low-end is so satisfyingly good.


----------



## normie610

Fafner said:


> Yep, LCDi4 and SP1000ss



Please don't give me a glowing impression on the Horus + LCDi4 pairing....otherwise there's a serious chance I could be taking a plunge too!


----------



## ranfan (Sep 30, 2017)

Sharing a few photos of my Ares II cables, they have just arrived recently this week. I'm very happy listening with them so far. The II+ in special has a great bass influence. I'll maybe post more impression later, can't wait to start listening with the Ares II model. 



Spoiler: Photo
























I can tell, Effect Audio is serious in setting their standard. They're well-made to say the least. And enjoyable to listen with.


----------



## Deezel177

ranfan said:


> Sharing a few photos of my Ares II cables, they have just arrived recently this week. I'm very happy listening with them so far. The II+ in special has a great bass influence. I'll maybe post more impression later, can't wait to start listening with the Ares II model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff! Don't forget to take into consideration the differences that lie between balanced and unbalanced connections, but your impressions are pretty spot on thus far  Plus, I see you have your Prelude finally with you. Care to share your impressions?


----------



## Wyville

normie610 said:


> Please don't give me a glowing impression on the Horus + LCDi4 pairing....otherwise there's a serious chance I could be taking a plunge too!


You better start saving up buddy because I just heard Horus and it is very, very special!  Let me put it like this. I made the mistake of listening to Horus first and Lionheart second and Lionheart sounded subdued in comparison. I needed a few minutes just to adjust to the qualities of Lionheart (and it is a really great cable!) after the energy and dynamics Horus brought. It is truly another level! ...and that is a demo at a noisy show as well.  

I will try to write some impressions on the show tomorrow and will share more thoughts on Horus then.


----------



## normie610

Wyville said:


> You better start saving up buddy because I just heard Horus and it is very, very special!  Let me put it like this. I made the mistake of listening to Horus first and Lionheart second and Lionheart sounded subdued in comparison. I needed a few minutes just to adjust to the qualities of Lionheart (and it is a really great cable!) after the energy and dynamics Horus brought. It is truly another level! ...and that is a demo at a noisy show as well.
> 
> I will try to write some impressions on the show tomorrow and will share more thoughts on Horus then.



Oh no...this is definitely not good for my wallet...and wow, sounds like a night & day difference vs Lionheart. Can’t wait to hear your full impressions buddy!


----------



## ranfan (Sep 30, 2017)

Deezel177 said:


> Good stuff! Don't forget to take into consideration the differences that lie between balanced and unbalanced connections, but your impressions are pretty spot on thus far  Plus, I see you have your Prelude finally with you. Care to share your impressions?


For sure!  If you ever listened to a live acoustic performance in a small quiet cafe, or studio. The Ares II + Prelude combo sounds very close to that. It has a highly accurate timbre, beautiful tone, and clean presentation. I've never heard a better realistic portrayal of acoustic instrument, and vocals than with this pair. (More about Prelude's impression here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/warbler-audios-prelude-ciem-a-labour-of-love.845592/)

The Ares II cable seems to be THE perfect pair for Prelude. It adds that needed sparkle, and air that are missing with the stock cable. It helps control the low-frequency, and give more emphasis on the upper-mids. There is no more bass-bleed, or excessive warmth that is hindering the midrange to shine. The missing sweetness of female vocals from the stock cable is now restored, and highlighted better. Imaging of each note is clearer now, and released with such smoothness, that is never fatiguing. Note size is now leaner, and separation much improved. It's simply a great pair for warm IEMs IMO. Wearing it feels very comfortable as well, with or without glasses. The cable is well-made, supple, and pretty flexible to move around with. 



Spoiler: Photo


----------



## Deezel177

ranfan said:


> For sure!  If you ever listened to a live acoustic performance in a small quiet cafe, or studio. The Ares II + Prelude combo sounds very close to that. It has a highly accurate timbre, beautiful tone, and clean presentation. I've never heard a better realistic potrayal of acoustic instrument, and vocals than with this pair. (More about Prelude's impression here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/warbler-audios-prelude-ciem-a-labour-of-love.845592/)
> 
> The Ares II cable seems to be THE perfect pair for Prelude. It adds that needed sparkle, and air that are missing with the stock cable. It helps control the low-frequency, and give more emphasis on the upper-mids. There is no more bass-bleed, or excessive warmth that is hindering the midrange to shine. The missing sweetness of female vocals from the stock cable is now restored, and highlighted better. Imaging of each note is clearer now, and released with such smoothness, that is never fatiguing. Note size is now leaner, and separation much improved. It's simply the perfect pair for any warm IEMs IMO. Wearing it feels very comfortable as well, with or without glasses. The cable is well-made, supple, and pretty flexible to move around with.
> 
> ...



Great impressions, dude! I'm definitely itching to try the Prelude + Eos combo when I get to Singapore in a week-and-a-half. Enjoy!


----------



## Wyville

normie610 said:


> Oh no...this is definitely not good for my wallet...and wow, sounds like a night & day difference vs Lionheart. Can’t wait to hear your full impressions buddy!


Well, not a night and day difference. I might call Lionheart refined, whereas Horus is both bold and refined. I will try to explain through some impression of the show, but do bear in mind that it was a short demo at a noisy show. My apologies to Eric (@EffectAudio) for the lack of pictures. I had packed my camera and had remembered to charge the battery, but forgot to take the battery out of the charger (Doh!), and the camera in my phone proved itself useless. 

I met up with @Oscar-HiFi and Tony at the booth of HiFiHeadphones. Really great guys and I enjoyed spending some quality time at the booth! First up was of course Horus and it was a stunning cable that did things that seemed possible. Oscar and I came to the same conclusion here. With the 64 Audio U6 (M15 module) it has a bass presence that is astonishing and yet everything else is crystal clear and smooth with an amazingly natural tonality. The dynamics are unbelievable. Worth its eye-watering price tag? I am tempted to say 'yes', even with just that short demo. It really impresses straight away. With classical music such as Beethoven's no.3 the instruments just popped out really well when they needed to and even with the most layered pieces I could not sense any congestion, something the U6 have a hint of with my balanced Ares II and M15. Something faster and impactful such as Imagine Dragon's "Thunder", or acoustic vocal jazz such as Caro Emerald and it was just an absolute joy to listen to and incredibly engaging. Also surprisingly crystal clear in the busy show environment.

Lionheart on the other hand was also very impressive, but at a much more subtle level. I got the impression that it improved clarity while maintaining an organic tonality. One of those things where you would normally expect the two to oppose each other and yet Lionheart did it very well. I did suspect that the qualities of Lionheart did not come through well enough in the noisy environment. At least, I got the impression there were subtle qualities to its tonality there that were hard to pick up with all the noise around.

Will I buy Horus? Sadly no, too expensive, but Lionheart has now certainly shot up my wish list and I expect would pair amazingly well with the UE18+ Pro I demoed at the show. So that pairing is going on my "to buy" list for next year.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Well, not a night and day difference. I might call Lionheart refined, whereas Horus is both bold and refined. I will try to explain through some impression of the show, but do bear in mind that it was a short demo at a noisy show. My apologies to Eric (@EffectAudio) for the lack of pictures. I had packed my camera and had remembered to charge the battery, but forgot to take the battery out of the charger (Doh!), and the camera in my phone proved itself useless.
> 
> I met up with @Oscar-HiFi and Tony at the booth of HiFiHeadphones. Really great guys and I enjoyed spending some quality time at the booth! First up was of course Horus and it was a stunning cable that did things that seemed possible. Oscar and I came to the same conclusion here. With the 64 Audio U6 (M15 module) it has a bass presence that is astonishing and yet everything else is crystal clear and smooth with an amazingly natural tonality. The dynamics are unbelievable. Worth its eye-watering price tag? I am tempted to say 'yes', even with just that short demo. It really impresses straight away. With classical music such as Beethoven's no.3 the instruments just popped out really well when they needed to and even with the most layered pieces I could not sense any congestion, something the U6 have a hint of with my balanced Ares II and M15. Something faster and impactful such as Imagine Dragon's "Thunder", or acoustic vocal jazz such as Caro Emerald and it was just an absolute joy to listen to and incredibly engaging. Also surprisingly crystal clear in the busy show environment.
> 
> ...



As much as I *LOVE *dynamics, if I were asked to choose between dynamics and tone, I'd likely take tone most of the time. This is because dynamic differences/impact withers as either your ears get fatigued, or your brain gets used to how hard things punch. Tonal accuracy, on the other hand, will always be on the back of your mind, regardless of how long you listen. I'm making it easy for you, man; the Lionheart awaits.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> As much as I *LOVE *dynamics, if I were asked to choose between dynamics and tone, I'd likely take tone most of the time. This is because dynamic differences/impact withers as either your ears get fatigued, or your brain gets used to how hard things punch. Tonal accuracy, on the other hand, will always be on the back of your mind, regardless of how long you listen. I'm making it easy for you, man; the Lionheart awaits.


Oh no, Horus is tonally very accurate and the dynamics are superbly smooth. It is very odd and seems impossible, but Horus is absolutely amazing in that regard. It is very natural, very accurate and yet has a clarity that would normally be fatiguing but isn't in any way. I can't explain it well enough based on the short demo, but I honestly can only dream of having the UE18+ Pro paired with Horus.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Oh no, Horus is tonally very accurate and the dynamics are superbly smooth. It is very odd and seems impossible, but Horus is absolutely amazing in that regard. It is very natural, very accurate and yet has a clarity that would normally be fatiguing but isn't in any way. I can't explain it well enough based on the short demo, but I honestly can only dream of having the UE18+ Pro paired with Horus.



Sounds like my experience with the SP1000; exactly the same impressions. Please don't get the wrong idea, I'm not implying the Horus wasn't tonally accurate or smooth; I gathered that from your write-up. What I meant to say was, in prolonged listening sessions, the difference in dynamics between the Horus and Lionheart will eventually reduce, and so you won't be missing too much (certainly not as much as the price difference suggests) by going with the Lionheart. Nevertheless, I have an audition of the Horus planned for Monday if my local Jaben doesn't manage to sell it off over the weekend, so I'll have my own impressions to share soon.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Sounds like my experience with the SP1000; exactly the same impressions. Please don't get the wrong idea, I'm not implying the Horus wasn't tonally accurate or smooth; I gathered that from your write-up. What I meant to say was, in prolonged listening sessions, the difference in dynamics between the Horus and Lionheart will eventually reduce, and so you won't be missing too much (certainly not as much as the price difference suggests) by going with the Lionheart. Nevertheless, I have an audition of the Horus planned for Monday if my local Jaben doesn't manage to sell it off over the weekend, so I'll have my own impressions to share soon.


Of course my impressions are tentative. It was only a short demo and I do not have a lot of experience yet, so you best go and demo for yourself and find out!  I look forward to hearing your impressions and think you will agree that it is a very special cable. Lieven said it in his video and Nic told me yesterday, Horus is a lovely, lovely cable.


----------



## Fafner

What are the dimensions of the Horus carrying case? Just trying to figure out if it would fit into my current all in one solution.


----------



## Wyville

Fafner said:


> What are the dimensions of the Horus carrying case? Just trying to figure out if it would fit into my current all in one solution.


Perhaps @Oscar-HiFi can give more exact measurements, but the carrying case was quite big. Plenty of room for the cable and the LCD-i4, I would say. If that gives you any sense of its size. (The T-section is loose so you can adjust the layout.)


----------



## Fafner

Wyville said:


> Perhaps @Oscar-HiFi can give more exact measurements, but the carrying case was quite big. Plenty of room for the cable and the LCD-i4, I would say. If that gives you any sense of its size. (The T-section is loose so you can adjust the layout.)



Cheers. 
I'm currently using a Lowepro Portland 30 to carry my SP1000 and the LCDi4 wrapped around its support, pretty much an ideal fit, you can't go littler than that for these things. Thus the question was more oriented at: will the Horus case fit into this pouch together with the SP1000 (instead of the LCDi4 support, of course).  Images around couldn't give me a real idea, mostly on the depth of the case. Width and height seem to be just a little higher than those of a Sony NW-WM1Z player, while depth...seems around 4cm?


----------



## ostewart

Lionheart is a bit of a favourite of mine, in my personal opinion the highlights of Effect's lineup are:

Ares II - budget and one to make people believe in cable differences, a stunning cable at the price.
Eros II - Subtle lift in resolution and soundstage whilst retaining natural tone and being a more neutral cable.
Lionheart - Full and dynamic yet with excellent detail retrieval and air.
Horus - Like a Lionheart on steroids, boosted dynamics, excellent tonality and superb layering, air and detail retrieval.


----------



## blazinblazin

It's like people forgotten about Leonidas.


----------



## Wyville

blazinblazin said:


> It's like people forgotten about Leonidas.


I certainly haven't, but I did not try it. I had so much I wanted to try that I prioritised those that I considered realistic options for me to buy (Lionheart, UE18+ Pro), or that I might otherwise never hear again (Horus). By the end of my day I was getting quite overwhelmed by all the impressions, so I think I did good to be selective, and Leonidas might well come at a later day.


----------



## ranfan (Oct 1, 2017)

Everyone seems to be under the Horus-pocus spell at the moment. Meanwhile, I'm sitting here enjoying my Ares II. 

Gonna have to try as well, during my visit to Jaben maybe this Monday.


----------



## Deezel177

ranfan said:


> Everyone seems to be under the Horus-pocus spell at the moment. Meanwhile, I'm sitting here enjoying my Ares II.
> 
> edit: I think I'm going to (have to) try as well, during my visit to Jaben maybe this Monday.



Let me know when, dude. I'd be happy to run into you.


----------



## ostewart

Wyville said:


> I certainly haven't, but I did not try it. I had so much I wanted to try that I prioritised those that I considered realistic options for me to buy (Lionheart, UE18+ Pro), or that I might otherwise never hear again (Horus). By the end of my day I was getting quite overwhelmed by all the impressions, so I think I did good to be selective, and Leonidas might well come at a later day.



Pop down to lancing and you can test it along with the Piano Forte, and you will have more time and a quiet room


----------



## Wyville

ostewart said:


> Pop down to lancing and you can test it along with the Piano Forte, and you will have more time and a quiet room


Will see when I can find the time, but for now I am enjoying your Eros II very much. ...and my Ares II likes to have its bigger brother (or sister?) over for a bit.  A review of the Eros II will be coming up in the not too distant future!


----------



## 474194

ranfan said:


> Everyone seems to be under the Horus-pocus spell at the moment. Meanwhile, I'm sitting here enjoying my Ares II.
> 
> I think I'm going to (have to) try as well, during my visit to Jaben maybe this Monday.



Is Jaben and MS lumped close together?  Can you name some hotels around that area so I could look up on Agoda?  May plan fall 2018 to get ear impressions @ MS for the Prelude.


----------



## Deezel177 (Sep 30, 2017)

AC-12 said:


> Is Jaben and MS lumped close together?  Can you name some hotels around that area so I could look up on Agoda?  May plan fall 2018 to get ear impressions @ MS for the Prelude.



The Jaben @ranfan and I were talking about is the Indonesian branch in Jakarta. The Jaben in Singapore is two-train-stations-and-a-five-minute-walk-away from Music Sanctuary. Hotels nearest to MS would be the Royal Plaza (across the street via overpass), the Grand Hyatt (right next to it), and the Marriott (a block away). If you're planning on coming over to Singapore in 2018, might as well visit during CanJam SG if that's an option; great discounts and tons of new products to try.


----------



## artpiggo

Deezel177 said:


> The Jaben @ranfan and I were talking about is the Indonesian branch in Jakarta. The Jaben in Singapore is two-train-stations-and-a-five-minute-walk-away from Music Sanctuary. Hotels nearest to MS would be the Royal Plaza (across the street via overpass), the Grand Hyatt (right next to it), and the Marriott (a block away). If you're planning on coming over to Singapore in 2018, might as well visit during CanJam SG if that's an option; great discounts and tons of new products to try.



Good information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## normie610

ranfan said:


> Everyone seems to be under the Horus-pocus spell at the moment. Meanwhile, I'm sitting here enjoying my Ares II.
> 
> I think I'm going to (have to) try as well, during my visit to Jaben maybe this Monday.



Well well, so the Horus is already available here in Jakarta? Interesting.......


----------



## hybridnut

Has anyone tried Horus with A18? 

Eric, any thought?


----------



## ranfan

normie610 said:


> Well well, so the Horus is already available here in Jakarta? Interesting.......


By the looks of it, the i4 too. But not so sure about any demo unit.

The Horus:


EffectAudio said:


> I know interests are high on the "Horus". I've spoken to all our partners and here's a map of where you can find our "Horus" available for Demo & Purchase.
> 
> *Singapore*
> Music Sanctuary
> ...


----------



## Deezel177

ranfan said:


> By the looks of it, the i4 too. But not so sure about any demo unit.
> 
> The Horus:



I asked Jaben Indonesia at STC Senayan whether their Horus is a demo or a retail unit. They told me it can be demo'ed and purchased, so I'm guessing it's an actual retail unit that they let people audition. An impromptu recording session tomorrow has unfortunately delayed my Horus audition to Tuesday, but that is of course if @ranfan doesn't buy it before I get there.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> I asked Jaben Indonesia at STC Senayan whether their Horus is a demo or a retail unit. They told me it can be demo'ed and purchased, so I'm guessing it's an actual retail unit that they let people audition. An impromptu recording session tomorrow has unfortunately delayed my Horus audition to Tuesday, but that is of course if @ranfan doesn't buy it before I get there.


People eager to hear Horus...




_Yoink!_ @ranfan gets there first!


----------



## hybridnut

I'm using Effect Heracle with A18.

Any thought for pairing Horus with A18? Benefit to upgrade?


----------



## ranfan

Wyville said:


> People eager to hear Horus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, looks like I'm in the Shark Team.  There'll be nothing left after I leave, haha.


----------



## normie610

ranfan said:


> By the looks of it, the i4 too. But not so sure about any demo unit.
> 
> The Horus:



I just checked their Tokopedia and the i4 price is really attractive, or perhaps it’s a typo? Otoh, couldn’t find the Horus so perhaps will need to contact Jaben guys directly


----------



## vilhelm44

I currently have an Effect Audio Eros II+ which I'd need to re-terminate to 2 pin for my Oriolus V2 but thinking of an upgrade.  Has anyone had experience with either the Lionheart or Leonadis cable in balanced with Sony WM1A?  Would either be a good fit with the Oriolus V2?


----------



## rtjoa

Deezel177 said:


> I asked Jaben Indonesia at STC Senayan whether their Horus is a demo or a retail unit. They told me it can be demo'ed and purchased, so I'm guessing it's an actual retail unit that they let people audition. An impromptu recording session tomorrow has unfortunately delayed my Horus audition to Tuesday, but that is of course if @ranfan doesn't buy it before I get there.


I am in Jakarta for a coupe days and I plan to visit Jaben on Wednesday. I hope they have Sony 4.4mm adapter.


----------



## Deezel177

rtjoa said:


> I am in Jakarta for a coupe days and I plan to visit Jaben on Wednesday. I hope they have Sony 4.4mm adapter.



I honestly doubt it; they don't carry Sony players so it wouldn't be a priority to them anyway. Besides, the Horus they have on hand is terminated with a 3.5mm-single-ended plug, so you're not gonna be able to use the balanced output of any DAP to audition it.


----------



## blazinblazin (Oct 1, 2017)

vilhelm44 said:


> I currently have an Effect Audio Eros II+ which I'd need to re-terminate to 2 pin for my Oriolus V2 but thinking of an upgrade.  Has anyone had experience with either the Lionheart or Leonadis cable in balanced with Sony WM1A?  Would either be a good fit with the Oriolus V2?



No experience with Lionheart.

My experience with Leonidas is that it improves every area, of cause if your IEM is already max at certain area, you won't hear big difference at that area. You felt you are in a more open area than cables like Ares II. You have the highs and also have rumble of the low.

My setup is Andromeda + Leonidas + WM1A.

I went to test a few cables before deciding on Leonidas probably a year ago.

Each cable have it's dynamic range, Soundstage etc.

You need to know your IEM well, which part you like about it.

Highs, mids, lows, sub-bass rumble, sound stage, which part you want to increase, decrease or maintain.

I have cable like Reference 8 which is 3.5mm. It's quick, sharp, wide soundstage, detailed when i use on 3.5mm of SONY.

I used Sony's Kimble 4.4mm for a period of time Loves the fuller lows it gave to the mids and vocal also sparkle on top. It also give this ambiance and sub-bass rumble but not as good on the highs which i like on default or Ref8 cable.

Then i tested Ares II, Eros II, Thor II+.
When i reached Leonidas, my mind told me, this is it.
High checked, Low rumble checked.


----------



## EffectAudio

Looks like i missed alot over the weekend. Sorry guys, i've been quiet during the weekends as i needed to get some rest before the RMAF Canjam. I'll be answering all the PMs and questions shortly  Meanwhile, thanks @Oscar-HiFi for a great job at representing Effect Audio over the weekend at Indulgence! Hope you guys had fun! 



hybridnut said:


> Has anyone tried Horus with A18?
> 
> Eric, any thought?



Unfortunately, i have yet to try the "Horus" with 64Audio's A18. Perhaps @Kozato or @flinkenick can lend a hand?


----------



## EffectAudio (Oct 1, 2017)

Check this out....

Amin & Marcel of Vision Ears,  - "Horus" and it's pairing with the VE8~!!

​


----------



## EffectAudio

hybridnut said:


> Has anyone tried Horus with A18?
> 
> Eric, any thought?



*Update* I came across this specific pairing in a chinese forum. If you can read Chinese writing -
http://www.erji.net/forum.php?mod=v...a=&from=timeline&isappinstalled=0#pid31528728

Let me know if otherwise or if google translate doesn't make coherence sense. I'll use whatever limited chinese proficiency i have and try to translate it.

-Eric


----------



## hybridnut

EffectAudio said:


> *Update* I came across this specific pairing in a chinese forum. If you can read Chinese writing -
> http://www.erji.net/forum.php?mod=v...a=&from=timeline&isappinstalled=0#pid31528728
> 
> Let me know if otherwise or if google translate doesn't make coherence sense. I'll use whatever limited chinese proficiency i have and try to translate it.
> ...


Thanks Eric.


----------



## vilhelm44

blazinblazin said:


> No experience with Lionheart.
> 
> My experience with Leonidas is that it improves every area, of cause if your IEM is already max at certain area, you won't hear big difference at that area. You felt you are in a more open area than cables like Ares II. You have the highs and also have rumble of the low.
> 
> ...




Many thanks for your reply. I currently have the Andros as well but going to trade them for Oriolus V2. I'll give them a listen when they get here and take it from there. I may just get my Eros II+ re-terminated in the end.


----------



## llBrInGeRll

Any reviews on the pairing of TIA Fourté with Horus as compared with PWaudio 4 wierd 1960 flagship


----------



## ranfan

llBrInGeRll said:


> Any reviews on the pairing of TIA Fourté with Horus as compared with PWaudio 4 wierd 1960 flagship


Why do you think it's wierd, if I may ask?


----------



## Deezel177

ranfan said:


> Why do you think it's wierd, if I may ask?



I think he meant to write "wired."


----------



## Fafner

Deezel177 said:


> I think he meant to write "wired."




Or "with"


----------



## Deezel177

Fafner said:


> Or "with"



I'm sure he meant to say, "PWAudio 4-wire 1960s flagship," and not "PWAudio 4 with 1960s flagship." The former makes perfect sense; the latter makes none.


----------



## llBrInGeRll

Yes it’s 4 wired. Would be great to see how both flagships fare against each other considering their price point is the same


----------



## EffectAudio

llBrInGeRll said:


> Yes it’s 4 wired. Would be great to see how both flagships fare against each other considering their price point is the same



Soon, When Alex @twister6 gets his review unit


----------



## EffectAudio

Next up, in case you missed Lieven's earlier video release on "Horus"..

​


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Soon, When Alex @twister6 gets his review unit


Great to hear Alex (@twister6 ) will get a review unit! He always does very comprehensive comparisons and I find his reviews one of the best resources around when I want to get an idea of how certain IEMs or cables compare, or how cables and IEMs pair up. Looking forward to his review!


----------



## Ultrainferno

We're getting the 2 and 4 of the 1960 cable as well for the full review


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Fafner said:


> Cheers.
> I'm currently using a Lowepro Portland 30 to carry my SP1000 and the LCDi4 wrapped around its support, pretty much an ideal fit, you can't go littler than that for these things. Thus the question was more oriented at: will the Horus case fit into this pouch together with the SP1000 (instead of the LCDi4 support, of course).  Images around couldn't give me a real idea, mostly on the depth of the case. Width and height seem to be just a little higher than those of a Sony NW-WM1Z player, while depth...seems around 4cm?



The Horus case will not fit the SP1000 in it with the headphones, it's a bit too small for that


----------



## Fafner (Oct 3, 2017)

Oscar-HiFi said:


> The Horus case will not fit the SP1000 in it with the headphones, it's a bit too small for that




? I don't want to fit the SP1000 in the Horus case, I want to fit the Horus case and the SP1000 into the smallest possible case. Anyways, I got the dimensions from Eric and the Horus case won't fit into my existing Lowepro Portland 30. It's just too high at 15cm, and its 5cm depth would be too much to still fit the SP1000 anyways. I ordered a Lowepro AVC 1 to fit the whole (SP1000 and Horus case). There's going to be some unused space, but I couldn't find anything smaller.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Fafner said:


> ? I don't want to fit the SP1000 in the Horus case, I want to fit the Horus case and the SP1000 into the smallest possible case. Anyways, I got the dimensions from Eric and the Horus case won't fit into my existing Lowepro Portland 30. It's just too high at 15cm, and its 5cm depth would be too much to still fit the SP1000 anyways. I ordered a Lowepro AVC 1 to fit the whole (SDP1000 and Horus case). There's going to be some unused space, but I couldn't find anything smaller.



Sorry I misunderstood, yeah the Horus case is a little wide


----------



## Fafner (Oct 3, 2017)

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Sorry I misunderstood, yeah the Horus case is a little wide




Another way would be keeping it as it is now. Would mean the SP1000 and the LCDi4 with the Horus wrapped around the LCDi4 included plastic support. This combo fits into the Portland 30 just perfectly, but that Horus case looks too sexy to not get used 
Btw, dimensions for the Horus case are 15.00cm x 8.50cm x 5.00cm just in case someone is interested.


----------



## deewy

deewy said:


> thanks, already did  Just listening to Lea Michele. Oh God, what a difference, it makes me really emotional. Just sitting here, listening, speechless... So much more body and detail. I will do my best to summarize my impressions. At the moment I need to sit here and listen some more, I can't let go...



I apologize for taking so long to share more on my impressions. It is that I got this little devil for my birthday and he keeps me quite occupied. 


Here goes my little review.

The package arrived from amazon just in couple of days. The amazon packing war partially teared up and I think someone was looking in to the box, coz the leather sheet was unwrapped. Thank god, the cable was there intact. 

Was Kindly surprised my cable came with PSquared jack, did not expect that at all.

Lionheart + Noble Audio Katana + Mojo. The pairing is just perfect imho.

Paring with AK 70 can produce some sharp high notes which I do not like, thus I am using AK only as transport.

Apple iPad pro, iPhone 7 plus - not worth mentioning as it just kills the excellent sound characteristics. 

All testing is done with lossless Flac or DSD64 tracks.

Sensitivity: otherwise very silent mojo now produces little hiss when no music plays

This applies to all aspects of sound reproduction. Imagine you have already great sounding setup and you are able to beef it up 15% +/- 5% depending on the recording. The mastering of the record plays a great deal here. For example streaming from Tidal is lot resolving than listening to the same album in DSD64.

Details: this is not about micro details. This is about details as such as you will be faced with superb reproduction and a lot of new sounds never heard before. 

In Wes Burden - Brave new world and AK70 plus Noble Sage it was like there some water in the background. Katana stock cable plus Mojo it was like there is water flowing for sure. With the current setup, there is a water fall in the background, awesome. This is what I am talking about, there are details, not micro details. I could name countless examples where the sound was improved.

DSD 64: Elton John - 60 years old, The Greatest Discovery - the cello and all instruments are lifelike, so is the voice. Perfect.

Soundstage: the sound gets around your head, the width change is not that significant to the depth. This creates great 3D imaging and result in more intimate interoperation.

Sound: it is little more on the warmer side compared to stock cable, but I really like it.

This combo screams body. Instruments are extremely well separated producing full bodied sound. You can literally feel the vibe. 

Comfort: very compliant cable, comfortable and has luxury feel.


----------



## EffectAudio

Hear what @Jack Vang from Empire Ears has to say about the "Horus"~!!

​


----------



## Wyville

deewy said:


> I apologize for taking so long to share more on my impressions. It is that I got this little devil for my birthday and he keeps me quite occupied.
> 
> 
> Here goes my little review.
> ...


Thanks for sharing! I had a brief demo with the Katana and I knew they were going to on the brighter side, but they were not as bad as I feared. Still a bit too bright for my personal taste and I felt that instruments did not sound quite as realistic. It could just be because it was a short demo at a noisy show and I went from the UE18+ Pro to the Katana, which are two very different IEMs. Does make me wonder if Lionheart improves the sound of instruments by adding that bit of warmth to the Katana? I guess it does when you say "full bodied" instruments. Is the difference quite clear?

Love that puppy by the way! My wife and I are pining for a dog and still have to wait until we escape London before we can get one. ...or two ...or three.


----------



## ranfan (Oct 4, 2017)

By the way, the Horus sounds pretty amazing. I also like the way it looks. It's like an audiophile's jewelry. 

Here is the demo unit @Deezel177 and I tried yesterday:


Spoiler: Photo


----------



## blazinblazin

Cables are men's jewellery.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Thanks for sharing! I had a brief demo with the Katana and I knew they were going to on the brighter side, but they were not as bad as I feared. Still a bit too bright for my personal taste and I felt that instruments did not sound quite as realistic. It could just be because it was a short demo at a noisy show and I went from the UE18+ Pro to the Katana, which are two very different IEMs. Does make me wonder if Lionheart improves the sound of instruments by adding that bit of warmth to the Katana? I guess it does when you say "full bodied" instruments. Is the difference quite clear?
> 
> Love that puppy by the way! My wife and I are pining for a dog and still have to wait until we escape London before we can get one. ...or two ...or three.



Try being with a vet nurse, if ever a dog came in without a home... My girlfriend would want to adopt every dog that comes in without a home, I've had to tell her no puppies just yet


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Try being with a vet nurse, if ever a dog came in without a home... My girlfriend would want to adopt every dog that comes in without a home, I've had to tell her no puppies just yet


Haha, yes I can understand that. My sister in-law often works as a volunteer at animal shelters and she has a tendency to bring home the saddest and most difficult cases.


----------



## Fafner

ranfan said:


> By the way, the Horus sounds pretty amazing. I also like the way it looks. It's like an audiophile's jewelry.
> 
> Here is the demo unit @Deezel177 and I tried yesterday:




Some more details? 
Still some days until I receive mine, looks like the demand is pretty high.


----------



## Fafner

My Horus got shipped today, I should receive it next Monday. Way quicker as planned, great!


----------



## Deezel177

Fafner said:


> Some more details?
> Still some days until I receive mine, looks like the demand is pretty high.



Indeed, @ranfan and I managed to audition the Horus at our local Jaben a couple days ago, and here are my impressions (with comparisons to my daily driver, the PWAudio 2-wire 1960s)!


 

The Effect Audio Horus is cable that's worthy of its flagship status (though whether or not it's worth the price is *certainly* a different question). It has a sound signature that's relatively uncoloured, neutral and transparent, and instead aims to improve technical performance instead of altering an IEM's specific "flavour." 

The Horus's bass and lower midrange are among the most visceral, textured, well-layered, and deep I've ever heard from a cable. Overall bass quantity is above neutral and impact is readily felt, even with IEMs like the Empire Ears Zeus. Both width and depth impress as hits and rumbles extend to the left-most and right-most perimeters of the stage, and arrive with force and texture. Bass-y IEMs or IEMs that are tuned relatively neutrally but with a focus on vocals (i.e. the Warbler Prelude) may not benefit from this boost, but it complements IEMs like the Zeus excellently. Compared to the low-end of the 1960s, quantity is similar, but where they differ mainly is in presentation. The Horus presents its bass with less bloom, less richness and less body, sounding drier, tighter, and more physical. The Horus also bests the 1960s in low-end air and dynamics, where it punches harder and lets instruments like bass guitars gnash with grain. However, overall resolution down-low is similar - with body and separation carrying the 1960s where the Horus excels - but clarity, punch, power, and depth all belong to the Effect Audio flagship.

The midrange is where the competition gets tighter, with the 1960s teaching the Horus a lesson or two when it comes to emotional resonance, warmth, body and (ironically) depth. Where the Horus shines in the low-end, the 1960s fires back with a vocal presentation that's larger, grander and more expansive. Although articulation and clarity is superior on the Horus, with more air, upper-mid emphasis, and cut, it's a rather no-fuss presentation that's drier, more neutral, and less bodied. Although it aids separation, particularly in arrangements with multiple stringed instruments sharing a similar frequency region, it lacks the warmth, allure, and seductiveness of the 1960s's bloomy, cozy and honey-like midrange presentation. Overall soundstage is also the 1960s' game, where the Horus feels more boxed in (albeit, a box that's really clean, well-separated and well-layered) and the 1960s feels larger and more theatrical. Again, it's certainly a matter of preference, and both amaze in terms of resolution, imaging, and layering - with the 1960s the victor on depth, body, naturalness and scale, and the Horus trumping it in stage cleanliness, air and separation. 

The upper midrange and treble is probably where the two titans differ most. The 1960s sticks to theme, with an upper midrange that provides minimal sparkle to maintain its warm and inviting atmosphere, and a treble that's superbly extended for brilliant overall resolution and top-class image stability, yet attenuated to avoid harshness or any unnecessary brightness. The Horus, on the other hand, reminds me of the A18's Tia-endowed treble presentation: Airy, accentuated, sparkly, clean, clear and lively, yet baby-bottom smooth. The Horus's treble presentation presents a tremendous amount of clarity and light with a brilliant balance of shimmer and smoothness for an ultimately painless delivery of detail. It's impressively tuned and, in my opinion, is a bigger achievement than the top-end of the 1960s, but that doesn't mean its straight-up better either. Despite the Horus's wildly different presentation and superior cleanliness and clarity, it's not miles ahead in resolution, and is edged out in naturalness, roundedness, and meatiness. Again, it's simply a matter of preference (truer than ever in this specific frequency range), and it'll come down to whether you'd rather have your IEMs sound cleaner or more natural. Either way, you'll be gifted with grade-A technical performance to complement the rest of the spectrum.

So, with all this out of the way, the S$2,399 question still remains: Do I think the Horus is worth the cash? As someone who owns an IEM like the Zeus, had I not owned the 2-wire 1960s already, today would mark the next six months I'd spend thinking about whether or not I should ditch my plans of buying a car. But, as a 1960s owner, even in 2-wire form, I don't think the technical improvements and difference in character are enough for me to warrant an upgrade. However, if you can afford to splurge the cash, and you want one of the most transparent, revealing, and well-performing cables on the market to attach to your IEM, then I'd suggest you give the Horus a look. 

P.S. @EffectAudio, this happened within days of the unit arriving at Jaben Indonesia and me gently pulling the plug off of my Zeus; the metal barrel came off and spun freely with the adhesive holding no weight whatsoever. I sincerely hope no one out there with a S$2,399-lighter wallet shares the same fate...


----------



## Fafner (Oct 6, 2017)

Deezel177 said:


> Indeed, @ranfan and I managed to audition the Horus at our local Jaben a couple days ago, and here are my impressions (with comparisons to my daily driver, the PWAudio 2-wire 1960s)!
> 
> 
> P.S. @EffectAudio, this happened within days of the unit arriving at Jaben Indonesia and me gently pulling the plug off of my Zeus; the metal barrel came off and spun freely with the adhesive holding no weight whatsoever. I sincerely hope no one out there with a S$2,399-lighter wallet shares the same fate...



Many thx for your impressions and...looking forward to a comparison with the 4-wired-1960s now 
About that issue, ouch! That hurts, really hope it's not a common issue. Not planning to keep attaching and detaching my cable, in fact once I'll get it attached I won't probably detach it from my LCDi4 until I'll switch to an ever better IEM, and that won't happen tomorrow, but still this isn't something which should happen.
Not an Horus issue I guess, I think those 2pin plugs are the same on all EA cables.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Indeed, @ranfan and I managed to audition the Horus at our local Jaben a couple days ago, and here are my impressions (with comparisons to my daily driver, the PWAudio 2-wire 1960s)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed this post yesterday, I think I did not get a notification for it. (Computers... ) But great impressions again! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## proedros

Deezel177 said:


> Indeed, @ranfan and I managed to audition the Horus at our local Jaben a couple days ago, and here are my impressions (with comparisons to my daily driver, the PWAudio 2-wire 1960s)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




great impressionss - however i can't help but feel that *1960 2-wire is surely the better deal as it seems to be an equal opponent of Horus but costing much, much less*

again great impressions , now i am more eager to try the 1960 2-wire with my zeus XR 

cheers


----------



## Deezel177

proedros said:


> great impressionss - however i can't help but feel that *1960 2-wire is surely the better deal as it seems to be an equal opponent of Horus but costing much, much less*
> 
> again great impressions , now i am more eager to try the 1960 2-wire with my zeus XR
> 
> cheers



Honestly, from a technical perspective (i.e. in terns of separation, cleanliness, resolution and overall bass performance), the Horus is mostly the better-performing cable. However, if your tastes more align with naturalness, and you're fine trading off transparency and clarity for richness, body and warmth, then the 1960s is the better-valued buy. Knowing your love for the NT-6 and clarity, you might actually end up liking the Horus more. Give it a try if you get the chance.


----------



## Wyville

After many hours with the U6 I finally had a bit more time with my Ei.3 and Eros II... What a lovely pairing, especially for vocals! My review will be up early next week.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> After many hours with the U6 I finally had a bit more time with my Ei.3 and Eros II... What a lovely pairing, especially for vocals! My review will be up early next week.



hum... thats a nice cable you have there


----------



## Wyville (Oct 6, 2017)

Oscar-HiFi said:


> hum... thats a nice cable you have there


I have déjà vu, I don't want to send it back! 

"Hun!? Look at what I bought you for no reason whatsoever!"


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> I have déjà vu, I don't want to send it back!
> 
> "Hun!? Look at what I bought you for no reason whatsoever!"



Don't go there... just put down a holding fee on our first rented flat, and there is no mention of "no pets allowed", so my girlfriend is now wanting to get a puppy when we move in... (Didn't help that in the estate agent photos, the previous tennants had a box full of dog toys) given her ideas


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Don't go there... just put down a holding fee on our first rented flat, and there is no mention of "no pets allowed", so my girlfriend is now wanting to get a puppy when we move in... (Didn't help that in the estate agent photos, the previous tennants had a box full of dog toys) given her ideas


Congrats on the flat! 
"_Oscar dear, now we have this flat and you just bought those expensive IEMs, well, there is this orphan puppy at work..._" 

And I will send your U6 and Eros II back next week.


----------



## Fafner (Oct 9, 2017)

So, after just 10 days from order (including 2 weekends) I received my Horus. Presentation and build are absolutely top notch, the premium feel is obvious right from the unpackaging stage. Cable is very supple, much much more than the previous one I had, with no memory effect or microphonics whatsoever.
The included leather case  is indeed quite big: impressive! Plenty of space for the cable itself with the LCDi4 attached, but no place for that T-divider, these IEMs are just too big to use it. Perhaps it would fit detaching the cable, but this isn't something I really want to do every time.
Still too early for proper sound comments, I just had a short listen but I can say I was rather impressed already. Meaty but at the same time with superb extension and naturalness. Let's see what burn-in brings.


----------



## Wyville

Fafner said:


> So, after just 10 days from order (including 2 weekends) I received my Horus. Presentation and build are absolutely top notch, the premium feel is obvious right from the unpackaging stage. Cable is very supple, much much more than the previous one I had, with no memory effect or microphonics whatsoever.
> The included leather case  is indeed quite big: impressive! Plenty of space for the cable itself with the LCDi4 attached, but no place for that T-divider, these IEMs are just too big to use it. Perhaps it would fit detaching the cable, but this isn't something I really want to do every time.
> Still too early for proper sound comments, I just had a short listen but I can say I was rather impressed already. Meaty but at the same time with superb extension and naturalness. Let's see what burn-in brings.


Great you got it so quickly! That is one heck of a pairing you have there now! Looking forward to hearing your impressions when you have had more time with it.


----------



## Fafner (Oct 9, 2017)

Sry, wanted to upload a picture but looks like I need an url to store it to.


----------



## Wyville

Fafner said:


> Sry, wanted to upload a picture but looks like I need an url to store it to.


You can "upload a file", which will allow you to add an image.


----------



## Fafner (Oct 9, 2017)

Let's see.
Btw, posts in this thread and EA's instructions seem to point at the EA having to be faced outwards, but this doesn't seem to be the case with the LCDi4. If I want to match the connector's groove with the tab on the LCDi4's end, I end up with the logo facing inwards and the L/R indication facing outwards.
Or should I just ignore that tab and still get the EA logo facing outwards? Perhaps @EffectAudio  can help on this?


----------



## ostewart

@Wyville Eros II added 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ef...-5mm-straight-plug.22263/reviews#review-19289


----------



## Deezel177

Fafner said:


> Let's see.
> Btw, posts in this thread and EA's instructions seem to point at the EA having to be faced outwards, but this doesn't seem to be the case with the LCDi4. That groove on the connector gets accomodated on the other side in these IEMs, or?



The industry standard when it comes to 2-pin connectors is the groove faces outwards. I don't know if it's different with the i4, but the iSine definitely has a notch to fit the groove. My recommendation would be to follow that.


----------



## ostewart (Oct 9, 2017)

Deezel177 said:


> The industry standard when it comes to 2-pin connectors is the groove faces outwards. I don't know if it's different with the i4, but the iSine definitely has a notch to fit the groove. My recommendation would be to follow that.



I think Audeze are odd: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...netic-earphones.818870/page-187#post-13562245

But I don't think that's correct as the two are wired differently... idk


----------



## Wyville

ostewart said:


> @Wyville Eros II added
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ef...-5mm-straight-plug.22263/reviews#review-19289


Great!  Pretty much how I heard them too. My review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Fafner (Oct 9, 2017)

Deezel177 said:


> The industry standard when it comes to 2-pin connectors is the groove faces outwards. I don't know if it's different with the i4, but the iSine definitely has a notch to fit the groove. My recommendation would be to follow that.



The notch on the LCDi4 is on the ear's side. The groove on the Horus is on the EA logo side. Matching them I end up with the logo facing inwards.
Looking at this image (http://gadget.fsetyt.com/wp-content...irst-in-ear-planar-magnetic-headphones-14.jpg) it looks like it's the same for the iSine 20, as I imagine that connector you see is faced the way it's going to be inserted. For some reason, the groove on the Horus is on the logo side and not on the L/R label side. The groove on my previous Lavricables cable is on the L/R side, same for Audeze's own cable. Not an issue for sure. I guess Audeze did things differently from most.


----------



## 474194

Fafner said:


> Sry, wanted to upload a picture but looks like I need an url to store it to.



Trick is to click "Full Image".


----------



## Fafner




----------



## Cagin

Hey Eric, I'm not sure if you'd remember me, big guy from Canjam London that sat for awhile at the EA+Empire table, also sat across ya on the table and next to Lieven at the italian restaurant with Sony fellas, Dean & Jack, Nic.
At your table you had one prototype cable, afaik Mars mk II, is that the earlier project of the Horus? I had really liked that one but it wasn't for sale/ready then. Is there any EU review tour of the Horus by chance?


----------



## Wyville

Cagin said:


> Hey Eric, I'm not sure if you'd remember me, big guy from Canjam London that sat for awhile at the EA+Empire table, also sat across ya on the table and next to Lieven at the italian restaurant with Sony fellas, Dean & Jack, Nic.
> At your table you had one prototype cable, afaik Mars mk II, is that the earlier project of the Horus? I had really liked that one but it wasn't for sale/ready then. Is there any EU review tour of the Horus by chance?


Was that the dinner on Friday? Nic invited me along, but I sadly couldn't make it. Such a shame, it was so close to home and I would have loved to meet up with you guys! 

ps. Eric (@EffectAudio) might be a bit slow to respond because of Canjam RMAF and the 19 hour flight.


----------



## Wyville

My Eros II review is up:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ef...-5mm-straight-plug.22263/reviews#review-19295


----------



## fzman (Oct 10, 2017)

Heard the Horus at the 2017 Canjam at RMAF.  It was nice meeting the Effect Audio team, and had a great time chatting with them along with Jack and Dean from Empire Ears at the next table (really seemed like they were sharing the same table).  I listened to the Lionheart and the Ares II+ with my EE Athena customs, and thought they were both quite good.  The Ares II+ had extremely powerful bass and visceral rumble, along with very good tonal balance and dynamics.  The Lionheart did not have quite as big a 'bootie' as the AII+, but was, overall, the more natural, polished, convincing portrayal of the instruments and voices.  Ironpeg was sitting next to me and said I should try the Horus.......


3 notes into an Art Blakey recording, and I knew that my bank balance was going to be destroyed sometime soon. It is hard to describe the staggering improvements the Horus made.  The band was simply there playing for me- transporting me away from listening to bass, mids, treble at Canjam, and into the performance.  It did not take any time whatsoever to weigh the pros and cons-it was simply "Must have this now".  Alas, Eric would not sell me on from the display.....   (This also left me with even more respect and admiration for my Athenas-thanks guys!).


I went back the next day to listen again, this time with my Campfire Vegas.  Initially I did not think they were enough better than my Norne Theriums, which are paired with my Vegas.  Just to be sure, I switched back to the Theriums, and thought that I had accidentally lowered the volume setting on the AK 380 I was using at the time.  Nope!  same setting.  Switching back to the Horus confirmed my perception of increased volume--not from a boost in the upper mids/lower treble region, (which can be perceived as if the volume was turned up).  It just sounded fuller and more complete. This, btw, using adapters to convert 2-pin to mmcx.  I also listed to the Leonidas, thinking that maybe it would be close enough to the Horus, sonically, so I could get 2 of them (one 2-pin, one mmcx) for the same cost.......    Close, but no cigar.


Horus is spectacular, in every way I could determine, even under show conditions.  I have not heard every flagship cable contender, but I have heard lots of gear, and even more live music over the years.  Given my job, I get to listen to awesome stuff every day.  Horus is the real deal.  Sorry for your wallet(s).


That said, all their cables are easily worth their asking prices, and look very professional, and not in the least bit diy-looking.


----------



## Cagin

Wyville said:


> Was that the dinner on Friday? Nic invited me along, but I sadly couldn't make it. Such a shame, it was so close to home and I would have loved to meet up with you guys!
> 
> ps. Eric (@EffectAudio) might be a bit slow to respond because of Canjam RMAF and the 19 hour flight.


Was Saturday, although went again on Sunday  I really wished I could've met you. Next July hopefully yeah?


----------



## Wyville

Cagin said:


> Was Saturday, although went again on Sunday  I really wished I could've met you. Next July hopefully yeah?


Yes, a real shame we did not get a chance to meet. I hope next year will be possible, but I am not sure if we will still be living in the UK. We might have moved to Sweden by that time. ...or given up on our international adventure and run back home to the Netherlands to hide from the big bad world.


----------



## doctorjazz

Do you need to leave London because of Brexit, @Wyville?


----------



## Wyville

doctorjazz said:


> Do you need to leave London because of Brexit, @Wyville?


Sadly yes. We had intended to move to Scotland where I have been setting up a project for the past three years, but the risks are getting too big. My wife and I are both academics and at the moment there are too many unknowns as to what will happen with science funding in the UK. Most of the research funds in recent years have come from the EU and so we fear brexit might lead to a dip in available funding while the UK sorts out its affairs. As postdoctoral researchers we are far too vulnerable to take additional risks there, competition is bad enough without having to deal with the fallout of brexit. So unless we get very lucky and my project in Scotland suddenly gets funded (it has not been) we will be moving somewhere else, likely Sweden.


----------



## noplsestar

Wyville said:


> ... we will be moving somewhere else, likely Sweden.


Or you come to Austria, we have a very good science fonds called FWF (https://www.fwf.ac.at/en/) ... and besides that: much much more classical music than in sweden


----------



## Wyville

noplsestar said:


> Or you come to Austria, we have a very good science fonds called FWF (https://www.fwf.ac.at/en/) ... and besides that: much much more classical music than in sweden


Oh yes, Austria would be great! I have fond memories of visiting. Sadly I have no contacts there and I would not know where to start. I will check the FWF, that might help. I am sure my wife would also love it there.


----------



## doctorjazz (Oct 11, 2017)

I'd love to see Sweden one day, was born there (but my parents moved to the US when I was 10 months old). One of these days...

{
(my daughter, who is a musical theater actress, was working on Polish citizenship - long story-to move to London, which she loves. She gave up with Brexit, since it was no longer a guarantee she could work in London theater).


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

doctorjazz said:


> I'd love to see Sweden one day, was born there (but my parents moved to the US when I was 10 months old). One of these days...
> 
> {
> (my daughter, who is a musical theater actress, was working on Polish citizenship - long story-to move to London, which she loves. She gave up with Brexit, since it was no longer a guarantee she could work in London theater).



It's all a massive shambles, I lived in Portugal for 7 and a half years and think the EU is great, but some idiots who believe lies decided it was better to "take back our country".

But enough about politics  how's everyone enjoying their Effect cables?


----------



## Wyville

doctorjazz said:


> I'd love to see Sweden one day, was born there (but my parents moved to the US when I was 10 months old). One of these days...
> 
> (my daughter, who is a musical theater actress, was working on Polish citizenship - long story-to move to London, which she loves. She gave up with Brexit, since it was no longer a guarantee she could work in London theater).


That is a shame for your daughter, although personally I can't wait to escape the hectic life in London for somewhere more quiet. Sweden is great. Been to Stockholm, which was nice, and to Uppsala, which was fantastic. Hoping to be able to visit there again in the coming weeks.


Oscar-HiFi said:


> But enough about politics  how's everyone enjoying their Effect cables?


I don't know... For some reason I feel like something is missing... An Eros II-shaped hole has been left in my life.


----------



## doctorjazz (Oct 11, 2017)

So, preliminary thoughts on Eros II-they are nice sounding, improve whatever I've tried them on (so far, the Westone 40, UE900, Campfire Orion), but I'd say they are more beneficial to headphones that tend to the dry, analytical side (TheCampfire and UE900; the Westone is more mid centered, lush kind of in ear, and it does scale up, but not as dramatically, at least from memory, have to go back). Don't have too many others (that are working) with mmcx connectors that I can try them on. The UE900 is really interesting (and prompted this post). They have been sitting in a draw for a long time, didn't particularly find them engaging in any way. Using them with the Eros II, they are quite enjoyable.


----------



## ironpeg

I think I owe my impressions on Freyja, and Horus to the thread!. Let me work on them. I'll be sure to share it here.
Just to sum it super short, Frejya is pretty warm, with more bass than Heracles while maintaining the slightly forward mid and still retain the sparkling house sound of EA treble.
On the other hand, Horus is the best reference tone cable. Even better than Mars+Leonidas Bespoke 8 wires. It has more bass, better layering in depth.


----------



## EffectAudio

Guys Im finally back from the Canjam RMAF. Missed my connecting flight due to the snow so was pretty beat after. I'll get to replying the massive tonnes of emails (how fun!) & PM's soon.  Meanwhile, here's some of the show pictures!


       



Fafner said:


> The notch on the LCDi4 is on the ear's side. The groove on the Horus is on the EA logo side. Matching them I end up with the logo facing inwards.
> Looking at this image (http://gadget.fsetyt.com/wp-content...irst-in-ear-planar-magnetic-headphones-14.jpg) it looks like it's the same for the iSine 20, as I imagine that connector you see is faced the way it's going to be inserted.



Heyy buddy, sorry for the late response - Following the groove would be accurate. Yeah Audeze does it differently... 



Cagin said:


> Hey Eric, I'm not sure if you'd remember me, big guy from Canjam London that sat for awhile at the EA+Empire table, also sat across ya on the table and next to Lieven at the italian restaurant with Sony fellas, Dean & Jack, Nic.
> At your table you had one prototype cable, afaik Mars mk II, is that the earlier project of the Horus? I had really liked that one but it wasn't for sale/ready then. Is there any EU review tour of the Horus by chance?



Of course i remember you bro  Never would forget anybody who had dinner & beer-time with the #fam  Nah, not Mars II, that's one earlier iteration of "Horus" which was dropped because "Horus" sounds so much better. Europe tour huh? We could probably pull off something like that if there's enough interest. 



Wyville said:


> Was that the dinner on Friday? Nic invited me along, but I sadly couldn't make it. Such a shame, it was so close to home and I would have loved to meet up with you guys!



Whattt, it was close to home? Oh man



fzman said:


> Heard the Horus at the 2017 Canjam at RMAF.  It was nice meeting the Effect Audio team, and had a great time chatting with them along with Jack and Dean from Empire Ears at the next table (really seemed like they were sharing the same table).  I listened to the Lionheart and the Ares II+ with my EE Athena customs, and thought they were both quite good.  The Ares II+ had extremely powerful bass and visceral rumble, along with very good tonal balance and dynamics.  The Lionheart did not have quite as big a 'bootie' as the AII+, but was, overall, the more natural, polished, convincing portrayal of the instruments and voices.  Ironpeg was sitting next to me and said I should try the Horus.......
> 
> 
> 3 notes into an Art Blakey recording, and I knew that my bank balance was going to be destroyed sometime soon. It is hard to describe the staggering improvements the Horus made.  The band was simply there playing for me- transporting me away from listening to bass, mids, treble at Canjam, and into the performance.  It did not take any time whatsoever to weigh the pros and cons-it was simply "Must have this now".  Alas, Eric would not sell me on from the display.....   (This also left me with even more respect and admiration for my Athenas-thanks guys!).
> ...



It was an absolute joy meeting with you!  Thank you for the glowing review  See you at Axpona yes? 



ironpeg said:


> I think I owe my impressions on Freyja, and Horus to the thread!. Let me work on them. I'll be sure to share it here.
> Just to sum it super short, Frejya is pretty warm, with more bass than Heracles while maintaining the slightly forward mid and still retain the sparkling house sound of EA treble.
> On the other hand, Horus is the best reference tone cable. Even better than Mars+Leonidas Bespoke 8 wires. It has more bass, better layering in depth.



Nice! Awaiting to hear more from you bro. #Helicoper 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Guys Im finally back from the Canjam RMAF. Missed my connecting flight due to the snow so was pretty beat after. I'll get to replying the massive tonnes of emails (how fun!) & PM's soon.  Meanwhile, here's some of the show pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back Eric! Looked like a great show together with Empire Ears, loving Jack's personalised Horus!  Sorry to hear about the flight though, that must have been exhausting. Give yourself plenty of time to recover.


----------



## fzman (Oct 12, 2017)

EffectAudio said:


> Guys Im finally back from the Canjam RMAF. Missed my connecting flight due to the snow so was pretty beat after. I'll get to replying the massive tonnes of emails (how fun!) & PM's soon.  Meanwhile, here's some of the show pictures!
> 
> It was an absolute joy meeting with you!  Thank you for the glowing review  See you at Axpona yes?
> 
> ...



I will be there, working....  Wiill be a pleasure to see you again.  My flight from Denver to Salt lake City was delayed too.  Missed the flight from there to Chicago, so had to fly through Seattle, which was even farther in the wrong direction!!!


----------



## ironpeg

Glad you are home safe Mark. I got stuck at DEN for 8 hrs coz they canceled my morning flight on Monday.


----------



## fzman

ironpeg said:


> Glad you are home safe Mark. I got stuck at DEN for 8 hrs coz they canceled my morning flight on Monday.



Glad you made it home-but sorry to hear you got stuck there for so long.Don't forget that I still officially 'hate' you for making me listen to the Horus cable.


----------



## ironpeg

Horus is so special that I want everybody to try it out


----------



## EffectAudio

Finally, EA team is well rested from Canjam RMAF. We've had some time to take a decent shot at "Horus" today. 

Word is out on the streets that "Horus" in it's 4wire form scales up well against 8wired cables dynamics & richness..Can you believe it?

-Eric


----------



## ironpeg

EffectAudio said:


> Finally, EA team is well rested from Canjam RMAF. We've had some time to take a decent shot at "Horus" today.
> 
> Word is out on the streets that "Horus" in it's 4wire form scales up well against 8wired cables dynamics & richness..Can you believe it?
> 
> -Eric


I do. Now where's my Horus???


----------



## tim0chan

EffectAudio said:


> Finally, EA team is well rested from Canjam RMAF. We've had some time to take a decent shot at "Horus" today.
> 
> Word is out on the streets that "Horus" in it's 4wire form scales up well against 8wired cables dynamics & richness..Can you believe it?
> 
> -Eric


What abt the $4000 8wire version??


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Finally, EA team is well rested from Canjam RMAF. We've had some time to take a decent shot at "Horus" today.
> 
> Word is out on the streets that "Horus" in it's 4wire form scales up well against 8wired cables dynamics & richness..Can you believe it?
> 
> -Eric


Such a lovely cable and with great attention to detail. I really liked the size and feel of of the splitter when I demoed Horus, and that the slider was part of the splitter (same material) rather than just some bit of plastic. They are just details, but at the level of Horus, those details are important too. 

Loved the picture of the Lionheart 8-wire on Instagram as well, by the way, the one with Merlin(?). Yummy!


----------



## Fafner

That "in its 4 wired form" seem to imply something else is around the corner


----------



## EffectAudio

ironpeg said:


> I do. Now where's my Horus???



Whipping it up as soon as we get more materials. We can't keep up! I promise you'll be on expedited queue 



tim0chan said:


> What abt the $4000 8wire version??



Not that i have any knowledge of any 8wire versions at this moment though. To quell the rumors - Nope, we are not doing 8 wires at this moment or soon, for that matter. 



Wyville said:


> Such a lovely cable and with great attention to detail. I really liked the size and feel of of the splitter when I demoed Horus, and that the slider was part of the splitter (same material) rather than just some bit of plastic. They are just details, but at the level of Horus, those details are important too.
> 
> Loved the picture of the Lionheart 8-wire on Instagram as well, by the way, the one with Merlin(?). Yummy!
> 
> I figured you'll like the 8 wires





Fafner said:


> That "in its 4 wired form" seem to imply something else is around the corner



No buddy, it's actually impressions from RMAF. Visitors were telling us it scales and performs as well if not better than 8 wires offerings.


----------



## ironpeg

I can assure that Horus in 4 wires form is on par/better than the 8 wires Heracles, Freyja, and Mars+Leonidas!!
You have to try it yourself!!!


----------



## Wyville

ironpeg said:


> I can assure that Horus in 4 wires form is on par/better than the 8 wires Heracles, Freyja, and Mars+Leonidas!!
> You have to try it yourself!!!


So I don't have to save up for the 8-wire Mars+Leonidas and should just get Horus instead? That is great! My wife will be so proud that I was able to find a "budget" option!


----------



## EffectAudio

ironpeg said:


> I can assure that Horus in 4 wires form is on par/better than the 8 wires Heracles, Freyja, and Mars+Leonidas!!
> You have to try it yourself!!!



@twister6 is receiving his unit tomorrow. We'll see how it fares against his massive collection 



Wyville said:


> So I don't have to save up for the 8-wire Mars+Leonidas and should just get Horus instead? That is great! My wife will be so proud that I was able to find a "budget" option!



That means lesser puppies!


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> @twister6 is receiving his unit tomorrow. We'll see how it fares against his massive collection


Great! Really looking forward to seeing his review and comparisons!


EffectAudio said:


> That means lesser puppies!


To be honest, I don't mind. After having posted so many puppy gifs (and turning Nic's shootout thread into a thread about dogs  ) I actually really really want a puppy myself now!


----------



## EffectAudio

Check out the Effect Audio Meet in Malaysia at our dealer - Amplified head!


----------



## ezekiel77

EffectAudio said:


> Check out the Effect Audio Meet in Malaysia at our dealer - Amplified head!


Oh noooo when was this? Right under my nose LOL


----------



## ironpeg

Wyville said:


> So I don't have to save up for the 8-wire Mars+Leonidas and should just get Horus instead? That is great! My wife will be so proud that I was able to find a "budget" option!


Maybe you would wanna go Horus+Leonidas 
But to my ears, Horus performs better than Mars+Leonidas.


----------



## Wyville

ironpeg said:


> Maybe you would wanna go Horus+Leonidas


 


ironpeg said:


> But to my ears, Horus performs better than Mars+Leonidas.


I only heard Horus briefly and never heard Mars+Leonidas, but Horus was certainly something special. Both @Oscar-HiFi and I had this feeling that the combination of the dynamics and clarity, the richness and naturalness, shouldn't be possible. The bass of the U6 we used for the demo was just so alive and rich, yet the rest of the signature remained perfectly clear and natural. Very impressive to my ears!


----------



## ezekiel77

Wyville said:


> I only heard Horus briefly and never heard Mars+Leonidas, but Horus was certainly something special. Both @Oscar-HiFi and I had this feeling that the combination of the dynamics and clarity, the richness and naturalness, shouldn't be possible. The bass of the U6 we used for the demo was just so alive and rich, yet the rest of the signature remained perfectly clear and natural. Very impressive to my ears!


I mean, sure, when the cable outprices the IEM haha


----------



## Wyville

ezekiel77 said:


> I mean, sure, when the cable outprices the IEM haha


That reminds me, I forgot to hook Horus up to my Ei.3...


----------



## ironpeg

Now... my little side project.
Gonna steal my wife's Lionheart for impression!
Please forgive me for the pictures I took from my toaster.


----------



## EffectAudio

ezekiel77 said:


> Oh noooo when was this? Right under my nose LOL



It's ongoing throughout the week!


----------



## ranfan

Does anyone has a picture of EA 2.5 BAL -> 3.5 SE $50 adapter being attached? Also from experience, does the sound improved from using just a common/typical $5 - 10 adapter? Thanks!


----------



## Wyville

ironpeg said:


> Now... my little side project.
> Gonna steal my wife's Lionheart for impression!
> Please forgive me for the pictures I took from my toaster.


Your wife's Lionheart? You managed to convert your wife? I have been trying that for months, giving her my Sony A15 and Trinity Vyrus, but she remains unimpressed. 

Or she is a masterful strategist and is simply biding her time until I offer her Horus with the VE8!


----------



## artpiggo (Oct 19, 2017)

ranfan said:


> Does anyone has a picture of EA 2.5 BAL -> 3.5 SE $50 adapter being attached? Also from experience, does the sound improved from using just a common/typical $5 - 10 adapter? Thanks!









I use it when my source is smartphone/ipad.

I would say this is the best quality of short adapter I have ever used. Its signature is "clear and transparent" compared to my diy viablue adapter (which sound becomes so muddy comparatively)


----------



## ranfan

artpiggo said:


> I use it when my source is smartphone/ipad.
> 
> I would say this is the best quality of short adapter I have ever used. Its signature is "clear and transparent" compared to my diy viablue adapter (which sound becomes so muddy comparatively)


Thanks! Looks really nice.  But it seems that one is slightly different from the current one on the EA site. The current one is gold-L-shaped which looks like Oyaide plug.


----------



## artpiggo (Oct 19, 2017)

ranfan said:


> Thanks! Looks really nice.  But it seems that one is slightly different from the current one on the EA site. The current one is gold-L-shaped which looks like Oyaide plug.



you can buy via e-earphone: http://www.e-earphone.jp/shop/shopd...0&search=effect+audio+adapter&sort=price_desc

EDIT: Just saw it is sold out  
I am not sure then if it is discontinued or not

Or maybe contact via Effect's email to order.


----------



## Fafner (Oct 19, 2017)

artpiggo said:


> you can buy via e-earphone: http://www.e-earphone.jp/shop/shopd...0&search=effect+audio+adapter&sort=price_desc
> 
> EDIT: Just saw it is sold out
> I am not sure then if it is discontinued or not
> ...



That's the one I got with my Horus directly from EA, thus it doesn't look like it's discontinued. The one on the EA website is L shaped, but I got this very same straight one although I didn't specifically ask for that (but it was in fact the one I wanted).
Can't comment on sound, I got it just in case but I have no plans to use it currently. ☺️


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Your wife's Lionheart? You managed to convert your wife? I have been trying that for months, giving her my Sony A15 and Trinity Vyrus, but she remains unimpressed.
> 
> Or she is a masterful strategist and is simply biding her time until I offer her Horus with the VE8!



My girlfriend has an Opus #3 with RHA MA750 and Brainwavz B200 and is also unimpressed  wonder if she would like the Noble Sage, the green colouring would go well with her red hair


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> My girlfriend has an Opus #3 with RHA MA750 and Brainwavz B200 and is also unimpressed  wonder if she would like the Noble Sage, the green colouring would go well with her red hair


Ooh, there's a dangerous thought... What if they caught on that you can have CIEMs made in any colour and they're just planning out a whole selection so they can colour code with their favourite outfits?


----------



## ironpeg

You can get the 2.5mm to 3.5mm in any shape. You just need to ask them nicely


----------



## Wyville

ironpeg said:


> You can get the 2.5mm to 3.5mm in any shape. You just need to ask them nicely


I really like the adapters with cables, like they did with Pharaoh. That way the end of the cable is a normal plug and not a stack of plugs. The downside is of course that the wires of the adapter need to be the same as those of the cable.


----------



## TAsme

Hello guys!

Are the standard 2pin cables you guys use usable with the spiral ear 5way ult?

Best,
Steve


----------



## Deezel177

TAsme said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Are the standard 2pin cables you guys use usable with the spiral ear 5way ult?
> 
> ...



Yes, Spiral Ear uses the same 0.78mm 2-pin socket found on the majority of custom IEMs.


----------



## Fafner

Wyville said:


> The downside is of course that the wires of the adapter need to be the same as those of the cable.



An Horus set of adapters, that would hurt!


----------



## TAsme

Deezel177 said:


> Yes, Spiral Ear uses the same 0.78mm 2-pin socket found on the majority of custom IEMs.



But the sockets are recessed regarding spiral ears


----------



## Deezel177

TAsme said:


> But the sockets are recessed regarding spiral ears



Yes, Effect Audio's connectors work with both recessed and non-recessed sockets. Six of my seven CIEMs use recessed sockets and they fit EA cables perfectly fine.


----------



## kubig123

Hi,
did anybody try the Eos?
I'm curious to know how they sound compared to other EF cables in the same price range.

thanks


----------



## Deezel177 (Oct 23, 2017)

kubig123 said:


> Hi,
> did anybody try the Eos?
> I'm curious to know how they sound compared to other EF cables in the same price range.
> 
> thanks



I've had the Eos for a couple weeks now and I'll be posting impressions soon.


----------



## kubig123

Deezel177 said:


> I've had the Eos for a couple weeks now and I'll be posting impressions soon.


----------



## EffectAudio

So, here's what's coming up soon... 

@Ultrainferno - "Horus" Review
@twister6 - "Horus" Review & Comparison with other Brand Flagship
@flinkenick - "Horus" thorough breakdown review 
@Deezel177 - "Eos" impressions ; "Lionheart" 8wire review
@PinkyPowers - "Leonidas" review - Stepping up into the Heritage Series
@Wyville - "Lionheart" review ; Exploring secondary elements to sound

Are you excited? i know i am 

Meanwhile, EA Team has just concluded a show at Macau - 


  

Next stop : CJ Europe Berlin (Headed by Suyang) & Beijing Audio Show (Headed by Eric) 

- Exciting times -


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> So, here's what's coming up soon...
> 
> @Ultrainferno - "Horus" Review
> @twister6 - "Horus" Review & Comparison with other Brand Flagship
> ...


Look at that line up of reviews! Exciting stuff and I feel very fortunate to be up there in such esteemed company. 

Really looking forward to have some quality time with Lionheart!


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> So, here's what's coming up soon...
> 
> @Ultrainferno - "Horus" Review
> @twister6 - "Horus" Review & Comparison with other Brand Flagship
> ...



Had an extremely pleasant conversation with Eric the other day and I'm really excited for the collaborations EA and I will be having in the near future!  As a side note, I must also commend EA's response to the QC concerns I expressed in my Horus impressions. It looks like the problem originated from the new batch of materials that their supplier sent them, and they're willing to fix the issue to all their existing cables ASAP. Kudos to them!



Wyville said:


> Look at that line up of reviews! Exciting stuff and I feel very fortunate to be up there in such esteemed company.
> 
> Really looking forward to have some quality time with Lionheart!



Congratulations, my man! Glad to know I have *real* quality writers with me on this round of impressions and reviews; I'm gonna have to step up my game too!


----------



## chaiyuta

So a long-list reviewers coming.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Next review for the Hifiheadphones review section, Horus!


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Congratulations, my man! Glad to know I have *real* quality writers with me on this round of impressions and reviews; I'm gonna have to step up my game too!


Thanks! Not sure though where you think of stepping up to, because your writing is really excellent already!  
I am looking forward to seeing your review of the Lionheart 8-wire. I know a little from Eric's impressions, but am very curious about reading a full review! And not to forget the Eos, having Ares II I wonder how Eos compares. 


Oscar-HiFi said:


> Next review for the Hifiheadphones review section, Horus!


Really love how you captured the colour of Horus here!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Thanks! Not sure though where you think of stepping up to, because your writing is really excellent already!
> I am looking forward to seeing your review of the Lionheart 8-wire. I know a little from Eric's impressions, but am very curious about reading a full review! And not to forget the Eos, having Ares II I wonder how Eos compares.
> 
> Really love how you captured the colour of Horus here!



You are really lucky, reviewing the Lionheart, one of my favourites


----------



## kubig123

EffectAudio said:


> So, here's what's coming up soon...
> 
> @Ultrainferno - "Horus" Review
> @twister6 - "Horus" Review & Comparison with other Brand Flagship
> ...



I'm really exciting with these upcoming reviews!!!

@Ultrainferno, @twister6, @flinkenick, @Deezel177, @PinkyPowers, @Wyville, you have been blessed to try these cables, focus now, I want to see results, no more chitchatting!!!


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> You are really lucky, reviewing the Lionheart, one of my favourites


Yes, I definitely feel very lucky and I think its characteristics will suit my preferences very well. So I am really looking forward to seeing if that theory turns out to be true in practice! 


kubig123 said:


> I'm really exciting with these upcoming reviews!!!
> 
> @Ultrainferno, @twister6, @flinkenick, @Deezel177, @PinkyPowers, @Wyville, you have been blessed to try these cables, focus now, I want to see results, no more chitchatting!!!


I wish, but I can't. I have yet to receive Lionheart. It is such a popular cable that Effect Audio is constantly short on their supply of materials.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Yes, I definitely feel very lucky and I think its characteristics will suit my preferences very well. So I am really looking forward to seeing if that theory turns out to be true in practice!
> 
> I wish, but I can't. I have yet to receive Lionheart. It is such a popular cable that Effect Audio is constantly short on their supply of materials.



Same here. Although I will be writing the Eos impressions - or maybe even a full review - soon (after I finish an upcoming CIEM review ), I'll only be receiving the 8-wire Lionheart in early December. But, worry not; you'll be receiving tons of great content from the other guys in the meantime.


----------



## PinkyPowers

EffectAudio said:


> So, here's what's coming up soon...
> 
> @Ultrainferno - "Horus" Review
> @twister6 - "Horus" Review & Comparison with other Brand Flagship
> ...



That's quite the assembly you've orchestrated. I'm honored to take part.


----------



## ranfan (Oct 24, 2017)

The Horus looks more like a jewelry than a cable.  Guess IEM cables, are the new modern luxury watch for (helpless) men.


----------



## Deezel177

ranfan said:


> The Horus looks more like a jewelry than a cable.  Guess IEM cables, are the new modern men's watch.



I would make a "Cost" joke here, but I think I've done my fair share.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have the Horus hooked up to the RE2000 now, but I'm away for business. Soon though! #review


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Ultrainferno said:


> I have the Horus hooked up to the RE2000 now, but I'm away for business. Soon though! #review



My main gripe with the RE2000 is that the connectors are the wrong way around  I only checked recently. But I don't know if that makes a difference if both sides are plugged in the wrong way around as it would technically still be in phase...


----------



## EffectAudio

Oscar-HiFi said:


> My main gripe with the RE2000 is that the connectors are the wrong way around  I only checked recently. But I don't know if that makes a difference if both sides are plugged in the wrong way around as it would technically still be in phase...



Very keen eyes Oscar, yeah as it happens the polarity is reversed on the RE2000. We received a sample unit couple of months back and we did feedback on that. I think on newer batches, they would adjust it back to the standard polarity, i hoped? 

It makes quite a bit of difference, try reversing your cables polarity on those. The results is stellar, technical capabilities improved significantly. Try it with the Thor Silver II+, reversed - Pairs beautifully.

-Eric


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

EffectAudio said:


> Very keen eyes Oscar, yeah as it happens the polarity is reversed on the RE2000. We received a sample unit couple of months back and we did feedback on that. I think on newer batches, they would adjust it back to the standard polarity, i hoped?
> 
> It makes quite a bit of difference, try reversing your cables polarity on those. The results is stellar, technical capabilities improved significantly. Try it with the Thor Silver II+, reversed - Pairs beautifully.
> 
> -Eric



This is what I thought, I will try mine with some cables reversed


----------



## fzman

Oscar-HiFi said:


> My main gripe with the RE2000 is that the connectors are the wrong way around  I only checked recently. But I don't know if that makes a difference if both sides are plugged in the wrong way around as it would technically still be in phase...


The UM Merlin V2 is as well.  On a two-mike stereo recording, the phase can make a big sonic difference- you want the movement of the speaker diaghragms to mirror the microphone diaghragm's motion.  If a kick drum launches a pressure wave, that will move the mic backwards, and should move the speaker forward, recreating the same (or similar) pressure wave.  This is called Absolute phase, vs. making sure the two channels are in proper relative phase to each other.   On multi-tracjked recordings, often the tracks are combined without regard to their specific absolute phase, so it is a jumble-it will still make some difference which things are in correct absolute phase, and those that are not-just there won;t be a single 'correct' setting. Some people are more sentitive to this than others.  Try plugging both ways, and list to see which way has sharper wallop, impact, and leading edges to the notes.


----------



## EffectAudio

Just chillin' with "Horus" and a cuppa coffee.. it really does stellar performance and intriguing sound signature!


 

*Update*
For those who have been unable to proceed with order over our online shopping cart due to out-of-stock status; We've pulled several all nighters to hasten the processes.
"Horus" will be back in stock at 17:00hrs (GMT+8) in limited quantities! Grab yours before it's out again!


----------



## Wyville (Oct 26, 2017)

EffectAudio said:


> Just chillin' with "Horus" and a cuppa coffee.. it really does stellar performance and intriguing sound signature!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I was just about to post that image because I really liked your "chillin' out" selection! 

*sigh* What dreams are made of. 

Edit: Which Sony DAP? I miss my Sony...


----------



## Imusicman

Patiently waiting for the reviews of the Horus to come in before deciding which cable I'm going to pair with my WM1Z/W80's


----------



## productred

I'm wondering:

All of Mars, Leonidas and Horus are gold plated silver. So where the difference lies, in terms of technicalities and sound signature?


----------



## Deezel177 (Oct 27, 2017)

productred said:


> I'm wondering:
> 
> All of Mars, Leonidas and Horus are gold plated silver. So where the difference lies, in terms of technicalities and sound signature?



Well, technically speaking, only the Mars and Horus are gold-plated silver. The Leonidas is a gold-silver hybrid. The Horus is a successor to the Mars with EA's multi-size-strand technology (where the strands within each wire are different sizes) among other improvements. Based on my experience, the Mars is actually more similar to the Leo than it is to the Horus. Both have a rather full-bodied sound with a rumbly bass response, rich lower midrange, sparkly upper midrange, and smooth treble. However, where the Mars differs from the Leo is in the upper registers. The Mars carries more energy and extends further in the treble, where it is noticeably more transparent than the Leo. The Horus on the other hand, is technically far superior to either cable and carries a sound signature that's closer to neutral than it is to natural. The Horus has an accentuated bass response with gorgeous physicality and texture, with layering, depth and rumble that neither of its brethren can touch. Its midrange is leaner and more crisp, providing superior clarity and transparency at the cost of pure naturalness; it relies on the IEM having a natural midrange to compensate for this. The Horus's treble is insanely resolving, unrivalled in extension, yet smooth as a baby's bottom as well. As I said in my Horus impressions, its treble reminds me of the A18's treble, where it's extremely airy, clean, clear, crisp and extended, yet never harsh, unpleasant or strident.

Unfortunately, this is all I'm able to share based on memory, as I don't have either of these cables within my immediate vicinity. But, I hope these impressions can at least give you an idea of what each of them can do for your IEMs.


----------



## Wyville

Imusicman said:


> Patiently waiting for the reviews of the Horus to come in before deciding which cable I'm going to pair with my WM1Z/W80's


The WM1Z with W80's sounds like an excellent pairing! I have been hoping to demo the W80 (and W60) at some point. I sort of ignored Westone for a while because of the way they are built, it always looks as if it is cheap, but after reading Twister6's reviews I believe I have underestimated the advantages of the light but sturdy build quality and as a consequence missed the quality sound that Westone has. Live and learn! 

I only heard Horus briefly at a show, but remember it to have been very dynamic while still maintaining exceptional clarity. From the first impressions I have heard of the reviewers, terms like "rich", "clear" and "natural" are characteristic of Horus. But the wait for the reviews should not be long now. Really looking forward to that myself! In the meantime, Deezel's impressions are really helpful to sooth the need for information about Horus.  


Deezel177 said:


> Well, technically speaking, only the Mars and Horus are gold-plated silver. The Leonidas is a gold-silver hybrid. The Horus is a successor to the Mars with EA's multi-size-strand technology (where the strands within each wire are different sizes) among other improvements. Based on my experience, the Mars is actually more similar to the Leo than it is to the Horus. Both have a rather full-bodied sound with a rumbly bass response, rich lower midrange, sparkly upper midrange, and smooth treble. However, where the Mars differs from the Leo is in the upper registers. The Mars carries more energy and extends further in the treble, where it is noticeably more transparent than the Leo. The Horus on the other hand, is technically far superior to either cable and carries a sound signature that's closer to neutral than it is to natural. The Horus has an accentuated bass response with gorgeous physicality and texture, with layering, depth and rumble that neither of its brethren can touch. Its midrange is leaner and more crisp, providing superior clarity and transparency at the cost of pure naturalness; it relies on the IEM having a natural midrange to compensate for this. The Horus's treble is insanely resolving, unrivalled in extension, yet smooth as a baby's bottom as well. As I said in my Horus impressions, its treble reminds me of the A18's treble, where it's extremely airy, clean, clear, crisp and extended, yet never harsh, unpleasant or strident.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is all I'm able to share based on memory, as I don't have either of these cables within my immediate vicinity. But, I hope these impressions can at least give you an idea of what each of them can do for your IEMs.


Man, you consistently impress me with your memory of demos you did! It is a really excellent description of Horus, but I could not replicate that based on my own demo. I can just recognise it. Do you have a secret black book with notes of everything you demo?


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> The WM1Z with W80's sounds like an excellent pairing! I have been hoping to demo the W80 (and W60) at some point. I sort of ignored Westone for a while because of the way they are built, it always looks as if it is cheap, but after reading Twister6's reviews I believe I have underestimated the advantages of the light but sturdy build quality and as a consequence missed the quality sound that Westone has. Live and learn!
> 
> I only heard Horus briefly at a show, but remember it to have been very dynamic while still maintaining exceptional clarity. From the first impressions I have heard of the reviewers, terms like "rich", "clear" and "natural" are characteristic of Horus. But the wait for the reviews should not be long now. Really looking forward to that myself! In the meantime, Deezel's impressions are really helpful to sooth the need for information about Horus.
> 
> Man, you consistently impress me with your memory of demos you did! It is a really excellent description of Horus, but I could not replicate that based on my own demo. I can just recognise it. Do you have a secret black book with notes of everything you demo?



Thanks man!  To be honest, I do take notes sometimes when there's an important sonic aspect I wanna make sure I don't forget, but I can usually retain signatures and frequency responses pretty well without them. 

I think it comes from what I perceive to be slight synesthesia, where I associate sounds with colours, textures and images so they become easier to recall. But, I'm no scientist, so I may be overexaggerating here.  

In fact, this will be pretty prevalent in my upcoming review, where the CIEM in question produces sound that's driven more by texture and energy than by colour, tone or melody. I've been trying my best to find the objective cause behind this trait, but it's been quite the challenge.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Thanks man!  To be honest, I do take notes sometimes when there's an important sonic aspect I wanna make sure I don't forget, but I can usually retain signatures and frequency responses pretty well without them.
> 
> I think it comes from what I perceive to be slight synesthesia, where I associate sounds with colours, textures and images so they become easier to recall. But, I'm no scientist, so I may be overexaggerating here.
> 
> In fact, this will be pretty prevalent in my upcoming review, where the CIEM in question produces sound that's driven more by texture and energy than by colour, tone or melody. I've been trying my best to find the objective cause behind this trait, but it's been quite the challenge.


That is really interesting! I never really thought about the colours when visualising music, but I guess that I do that too to some extent, and a strong visual image is indeed easier to remember. It seems like you can build up that image really quickly (based on a relatively brief demo). 

I visualise music in much the same way as the drawings Nic used for his shootout. It starts with a black background from which slowly the image starts to emerge. I can see the notes and if the sound is realistic enough, the instruments, their size and positioning relative to each other. With classical music the image becomes very complex and takes a bit longer for me to construct, but eventually it is like I am sitting at a certain venue, perhaps a concert hall, a certain distance away from the orchestra and I can see the individual instruments and how they work together. The funny thing is that I did not realise until you spoke of colour that I somehow also construct the lighting of the venue and the general atmosphere and give that something like a colour filter. That's interesting, need to be more aware of that and see what it tells me! 

Now I am very curious to read your next review!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> That is really interesting! I never really thought about the colours when visualising music, but I guess that I do that too to some extent, and a strong visual image is indeed easier to remember. It seems like you can build up that image really quickly (based on a relatively brief demo).
> 
> I visualise music in much the same way as the drawings Nic used for his shootout. It starts with a black background from which slowly the image starts to emerge. I can see the notes and if the sound is realistic enough, the instruments, their size and positioning relative to each other. With classical music the image becomes very complex and takes a bit longer for me to construct, but eventually it is like I am sitting at a certain venue, perhaps a concert hall, a certain distance away from the orchestra and I can see the individual instruments and how they work together. The funny thing is that I did not realise until you spoke of colour that I somehow also construct the lighting of the venue and the general atmosphere and give that something like a colour filter. That's interesting, need to be more aware of that and see what it tells me!
> 
> Now I am very curious to read your next review!



Yes, exactly! I think I do it quicker with tracks that I know by heart, otherwise I'd be lost as heck. I usually analyse signatures best earlier into the demo session; otherwise, brain burn-in kicks in and it becomes my new "normal."  My upcoming review will be quite different - I reckon - from the Aether one. I don't know how people are gonna respond to it, but I'm relying on my well-renowned analogy-making skills here more than ever, for comprehension's sake.


----------



## ranfan (Oct 27, 2017)

Wyville said:


> Man, you consistently impress me with your memory of demos you did! It is a really excellent description of Horus, but I could not replicate that based on my own demo. I can just recognise it. Do you have a secret black book with notes of everything you demo?


I'd like to second that, impressive how he wrote a whole chapter after a brief < 15 minutes listen. What a talent to have.



Deezel177 said:


> Yes, exactly! I think I do it quicker with tracks that I know by heart, otherwise I'd be lost as heck. I usually analyse signatures best earlier into the demo session; otherwise, brain burn-in kicks in and it becomes my new "normal."  My upcoming review will be quite different - I reckon - from the Aether one. I don't know how people are gonna respond to it, but I'm relying on my well-renowned analogy-making skills here more than ever, for comprehension's sake.


I like your crispy-potato-chips-electric-guitar analogy, keep up the good work Deezel! 


Finally received a home for my Ares II+, and coincidentally reached a thousand posts. This hobby has been very interesting. Doesn't feel so far, but it's almost a year since I started.  Happy listening everyone! Cheers.



Spoiler: Photo


----------



## Deezel177

ranfan said:


> I'd like to second that, impressive how he wrote a whole chapter after a brief < 15 minutes listen. What a talent to have.
> 
> 
> I like your crispy-potato-chips-electric-guitar analogy, keep up the good work Deezel!
> ...



That blue is *gorgeous!*


----------



## Wyville

ranfan said:


> Finally received a home for my Ares II+, and coincidentally reached a thousand posts. This hobby has been very interesting. Doesn't feel so far, but it's almost a year since I started.  Happy listening everyone! Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photo


Very nice! I love how you have found two very simple designs that are both still strikingly beautiful!


----------



## ranfan (Oct 27, 2017)

Wyville said:


> Very nice! I love how you have found two very simple designs that are both still strikingly beautiful!


Thanks! Just need another in red colour, with the Eos cable to complete the RGB formation.

But alas, not enough puppies..



Spoiler


----------



## EagleWings (Oct 27, 2017)

ranfan said:


> Spoiler: Photo



Love the colors in this pic.. 



Wyville said:


> Very nice! I love how you have found two very simple designs that are both still strikingly beautiful!



Let's talk Ranfan into buying a red IEM. I hear Jomo's and VE's red shells look gorgeous..


----------



## Wyville

EagleWings said:


> Let's talk Ranfan into buying a red IEM. I hear Jomo's and VE's red shells look gorgeous..


Great idea!


----------



## Twitley

it is not too bright the Horus for outdoor use?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Twitley said:


> it is not too bright the Horus for outdoor use?



Er... what?

Physically bright, or audibly bright? Either way, I don't understand the relation to outdoors. Are you afraid the sun will gleam off Horus and blind a person for life? Or are you terrorized by treble when birds are present?


----------



## Twitley

Will I be afraid of having the cable stolen in the street?


----------



## EagleWings

Just make sure you don't run into this dude:


----------



## PinkyPowers

Twitley said:


> Will I be afraid of having the cable stolen in the street?



That's a possibility. Effect Audio cables are dazzling to behold.


----------



## kubig123

Twitley said:


> Will I be afraid of having the cable stolen in the street?


I would be more concern about the dap, just put a white sleeve on and everybody will mistake it for the cheap Apple earphones


----------



## Twitley

I also think, after I use a m2s as dap and not an Iphone.
For now, I had no problem with my Ciems or my Ak120II, some time ago.
This is a question I ask myself, after I worry for nothing too.


----------



## ranfan




----------



## EagleWings

ranfan said:


>



An Audiophile's Fear: Episode #127


----------



## ezekiel77

EagleWings said:


> Love the colors in this pic..
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk Ranfan into buying a red IEM. I hear Jomo's and VE's red shells look gorgeous..


Red? You guys seen my "everything and the kitchen sink" approach to Flamenco? Amazing results.


----------



## Deezel177

ezekiel77 said:


> Red? You guys seen my "everything and the kitchen sink" approach to Flamenco? Amazing results.



Good stuff! I'd love to read your impressions of both the IEM and the pairing, but I'm sure they're awesome regardless.


----------



## Wyville

ezekiel77 said:


> Red? You guys seen my "everything and the kitchen sink" approach to Flamenco? Amazing results.


Those look awesome! 
Yes, do share some impressions when you can.


----------



## ranfan

ezekiel77 said:


> Red? You guys seen my "everything and the kitchen sink" approach to Flamenco? Amazing results.


That's so cool. I like your design. Do the switches protrude to your ears? Where are they?


----------



## EagleWings

ezekiel77 said:


> Red? You guys seen my "everything and the kitchen sink" approach to Flamenco? Amazing results.



Sweet design Lau.. Looks more Bvlgari than kitchen sink..


----------



## PinkyPowers

Leonidas is amazing.

Is it just me, or is there a distinct Effect Audio house sound? Between Ares II, Thor II, and now Leo, I hear a marked liquidity and awesome smoothness I don't find in any other manufacturer. 

Where these three cables depart is in tonality and transparency. Leonidas is the most transparent, and has warmer bass and mids than Thor II, but less inhibited treble. In other words, tia Fourté's highs are just as bright as ever, but it doesn't feel as bright due to the warmth of the other frequencies. Whereas Thor II smooths out and tames the treble to achieve a type of warmth, and loses some transparency in the process.

I asked Eric if EA had a cable that could compete with the plusSound GPC I found so wonderful for Fourté, and right now I'd say Leo more than competes. I can't wait to listen further.


----------



## ironpeg

Behold Horus, the God.


----------



## Deezel177

PinkyPowers said:


> Leonidas is amazing.
> 
> Is it just me, or is there a distinct Effect Audio house sound? Between Ares II, Thor II, and now Leo, I hear a marked liquidity and awesome smoothness I don't find in any other manufacturer.
> 
> ...



Exactly, man! It sounds like applying a mastering compressor, which kinda blends everything together in a really pleasing way without necessarily hurting separation. Looking forward to the full review!


----------



## nogi replicant

ironpeg said:


> Behold Horus, the God.



Very tempted to get one for my LCDi4. Daunting purchase given I can’t demo it. Need a couple more reviews to come in to push me over the edge.


----------



## Wyville

PinkyPowers said:


> Leonidas is amazing.
> 
> Is it just me, or is there a distinct Effect Audio house sound? Between Ares II, Thor II, and now Leo, I hear a marked liquidity and awesome smoothness I don't find in any other manufacturer.
> 
> ...


I think this is exactly why I have gravitated towards Effect Audio cables. There was a wonderful smoothness to all the cables I have heard and somehow Effect Audio manage to bring out conflicting strengths in IEMs such as clarity and resolution on the one hand and warmth and smoothness on the other. Have you heard Horus yet? With that one this was very pronounced. The bass of the U6 became incredibly dynamic and present, yet their clarity improved dramatically as well. It was a natural and organic sound with impressive clarity and resolution. I don't know how they did that. 


ironpeg said:


> Behold Horus, the God.


Ooh.... Lovely! 


nogi replicant said:


> Very tempted to get one for my LCDi4. Daunting purchase given I can’t demo it. Need a couple more reviews to come in to push me over the edge.


I understand the pairing works very well, which doesn't surprise me because the short demo of Horus I did weeks ago still impresses me today. It is a very special cable. Looking forward to those reviews myself!


----------



## normie610

nogi replicant said:


> Very tempted to get one for my LCDi4. Daunting purchase given I can’t demo it. Need a couple more reviews to come in to push me over the edge.



Look forward to the moment you go over the edge and hear your impressions, especially with the WM1Z pairing. 

1Z + Horus + i4, now that would be the ultimate portable combo I reckon.


----------



## nogi replicant

normie610 said:


> Look forward to the moment you go over the edge and hear your impressions, especially with the WM1Z pairing.
> 
> 1Z + Horus + i4, now that would be the ultimate portable combo I reckon.



Yes it would be a killer combination but I am actually leaning towards getting the Horus with the 3.5SE PSquared plug as I generally pair the i4 with the WA8 and the Tia Fourte with the 1z. The Fourte + truth cable + 1z is epic and really amazes me how good it sounds, but I will still be getting my 1z modded soon. However, I think that I like the i4 with WA8 even better. I could always get the 4.4 pentacon with the Horus and a 4.4 to 3.5SE adapter for the WA8 but given the WA8 will be my main driver for the i4 I figure I should probably go as clean as possible and remove the adapter from the equation. If I do move from the WA8 at som stage it would probably b to a Hugo 2 which I believe also has a 3.5SE out. Sucks to have to decide though. I wish something like the Dita Awesome plug was universal across manufacturers as I love that I can just switch from 4.4 to 3.5 and vica versa with ease on my Fourte’s with Truth cable.


----------



## normie610

nogi replicant said:


> Yes it would be a killer combination but I am actually leaning towards getting the Horus with the 3.5SE PSquared plug as I generally pair the i4 with the WA8 and the Tia Fourte with the 1z. The Fourte + truth cable + 1z is epic and really amazes me how good it sounds, but I will still be getting my 1z modded soon. However, I think that I like the i4 with WA8 even better. I could always get the 4.4 pentacon with the Horus and a 4.4 to 3.5SE adapter for the WA8 but given the WA8 will be my main driver for the i4 I figure I should probably go as clean as possible and remove the adapter from the equation. If I do move from the WA8 at som stage it would probably b to a Hugo 2 which I believe also has a 3.5SE out. Sucks to have to decide though. I wish something like the Dita Awesome plug was universal across manufacturers as I love that I can just switch from 4.4 to 3.5 and vica versa with ease on my Fourte’s with Truth cable.



I actually love WA8 with i4 combo (the full DAC/AMP function not AMP only, oh that sweeeet tube sound is haunting me night and day). But what I need is portability, so I went instead for the 1Z as I don't have the budget to own them both (I wish I do ). Since you'll be going with SE with your Horus, then there's no way that you can test the 1Z + Horus + i4 combo using balanced out?


----------



## blazinblazin

They did say they going to have a 4.4mm pentaconn collab. Looking forward to 4.4mm pentaconn collab Horus.


----------



## chaiyuta

blazinblazin said:


> They did say they going to have a 4.4mm pentaconn collab. Looking forward to 4.4mm pentaconn collab Horus.


I guess it should be Pentaconn OFC high grade version with Effect Audio barrel..


----------



## kubig123

PinkyPowers said:


> Leonidas is amazing.
> 
> Is it just me, or is there a distinct Effect Audio house sound? Between Ares II, Thor II, and now Leo, I hear a marked liquidity and awesome smoothness I don't find in any other manufacturer.
> 
> ...




I have the Leonidas, Lionheart and the Thor II+, I can certainly agree with you that even using different materials/technology they share some common sound quality.
In particular the Leonidas and Lionheart, both are warm, airy and add smoothness, even if the Leonidas is superior to the lionheart in term of soundstage and details.

Yesterday I tried the lionheart with the Encore and it deftly add some warm to the sound, slightly reducing the treble (and to a certain level the resolution), the change is quite significant.

Cannot wait to try the Horus.


----------



## Fafner

nogi replicant said:


> Yes it would be a killer combination but I am actually leaning towards getting the Horus with the 3.5SE PSquared plug as I generally pair the i4 with the WA8 and the Tia Fourte with the 1z. The Fourte + truth cable + 1z is epic and really amazes me how good it sounds, but I will still be getting my 1z modded soon. However, I think that I like the i4 with WA8 even better. I could always get the 4.4 pentacon with the Horus and a 4.4 to 3.5SE adapter for the WA8 but given the WA8 will be my main driver for the i4 I figure I should probably go as clean as possible and remove the adapter from the equation. If I do move from the WA8 at som stage it would probably b to a Hugo 2 which I believe also has a 3.5SE out. Sucks to have to decide though. I wish something like the Dita Awesome plug was universal across manufacturers as I love that I can just switch from 4.4 to 3.5 and vica versa with ease on my Fourte’s with Truth cable.




Not an easy decision for sure 
But given that the LCDi4 is quite demanding, I'd always favor a balanced solution with it when available. I haven't tried my LCDi4 from my SP1000 unbalanced yet, but tried it balanced from my old AK240 (which does have a similar power output as the SP1000 unbalanced) and it was struggling.


----------



## EffectAudio

*TOUR ALERT!*

"Lionheart" impresses many with the excellent price-to-performance value and it's stellar performance in it's 4 wired form ; Soon, "Lionheart 8w" will be on tour across 3 heavily dense audiophile regions - UK+EU / USA / ASIA with selected participants!

Stay tuned for more info and participating outlets!​


----------



## Shmuel

Please sign me up as I'm looking for a cable to compliment my new iem's.

Thanks!


----------



## ironpeg

I've tried LCD i4 with Horus on AK380Cu + Amp Cu. Not really fond of it. LCD i4 is just too bland. If you really want Horus with LCD i4, you need to ask EA not to put memory wires on the cable.
As of how Horus affect LCD i4, I'd say a bit more live to the sound, more body, better layering.


----------



## ironpeg

EffectAudio said:


> *TOUR ALERT!*
> 
> "Lionheart" impresses many with the excellent price-to-performance value and it's stellar performance in it's 4 wired form ; Soon, "Lionheart 8w" will be on tour across 3 heavily dense audiophile regions - UK+EU / USA / ASIA with selected participants!
> 
> Stay tuned for more info and participating outlets!​


Select Me Me Me Me Me and Me


----------



## nogi replicant (Nov 1, 2017)

ironpeg said:


> I've tried LCD i4 with Horus on AK380Cu + Amp Cu. Not really fond of it. LCD i4 is just too bland. If you really want Horus with LCD i4, you need to ask EA not to put memory wires on the cable.
> As of how Horus affect LCD i4, I'd say a bit more live to the sound, more body, better layering.



That is interesting, I put the i4 at the top of he iem pile, I recently ranked the iem's I own or have owned in another thread and it looks like this (all a matter of personal preference though):
1. LCD i4
2. Tia Fourte
3. Zeus XRA
4. Dita Dream
5. Final Lab 2
6. Noble Katana
7. Akg K3003
8. Final Lab 1
9. Fitear Parterre
10. Dita Answer Truth
11. Noble K10UA
12. Senns ie800

The attributes you describe above re horus and i4 would always be welcome, cheers.


----------



## normie610

ironpeg said:


> I've tried LCD i4 with Horus on AK380Cu + Amp Cu. Not really fond of it. LCD i4 is just too bland. If you really want Horus with LCD i4, you need to ask EA not to put memory wires on the cable.
> As of how Horus affect LCD i4, I'd say a bit more live to the sound, more body, better layering.



Are you saying that the pairing of Horus & i4 is not that good? Interesting...I thought Horus would give a good synergy with i4


----------



## nogi replicant (Nov 1, 2017)

Fafner said:


> Not an easy decision for sure
> But given that the LCDi4 is quite demanding, I'd always favor a balanced solution with it when available. I haven't tried my LCDi4 from my SP1000 unbalanced yet, but tried it balanced from my old AK240 (which does have a similar power output as the SP1000 unbalanced) and it was struggling.



The WA8 does not have a balanced out option, but from my testing with in ears it drives iem's better from it's 3.5SE than the 1z does out of it's 4.4. I also feel the same when I tested the sp1000 2.5 balanced vs WA8 3.5SE. Testing done with same iem, same cable (Dita truth with awesome plug). In saying that I think the 1z and SP1000 are my favourite portable DAP's, the WA8 is a different beast that can drive a large range of cans well and it is certainly not portable, just transportable.


----------



## Imusicman

PinkyPowers said:


> Leonidas is amazing.
> 
> Is it just me, or is there a distinct Effect Audio house sound? Between Ares II, Thor II, and now Leo, I hear a marked liquidity and awesome smoothness I don't find in any other manufacturer.
> 
> ...



Im really looking forward to reading the forthcoming reviews and comparisons between the Leonidas and the Horous. I have 3 cables on my shortlist I'm looking to upgrade with my W80/WM1Z combo. The Horous, Leonidas and 1960's 4 wire. I couldn't call it right now so the reviews will really help me to make a more informed decision.


----------



## Imusicman

EffectAudio said:


> *TOUR ALERT!*
> 
> "Lionheart" impresses many with the excellent price-to-performance value and it's stellar performance in it's 4 wired form ; Soon, "Lionheart 8w" will be on tour across 3 heavily dense audiophile regions - UK+EU / USA / ASIA with selected participants!
> 
> Stay tuned for more info and participating outlets!​



I’m available in the UK. Just saying

Seriously though wouldn’t it be great to pick someone new who’s never had this kind of opportunity before.
#spreadthelove


----------



## nogi replicant

EffectAudio said:


> *TOUR ALERT!*
> 
> "Lionheart" impresses many with the excellent price-to-performance value and it's stellar performance in it's 4 wired form ; Soon, "Lionheart 8w" will be on tour across 3 heavily dense audiophile regions - UK+EU / USA / ASIA with selected participants!
> 
> Stay tuned for more info and participating outlets!​



I am in Australia and would love for the scope of this to be opened to 'Australasia'


----------



## chaiyuta

wanna try lionheart 8-wire too.


----------



## ranfan

That's an amazing photo, and cable. The lighting balance, and contrast are excellent! Good luck for the tour.


----------



## Twitley

From which model is provided round leather case?

Thank you


----------



## Deezel177

Twitley said:


> From which model is provided round leather case?
> 
> Thank you



That would be the Leonidas. But, if I'm not mistaken, you can order the case directly from Effect Audio if stocks are available.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I'm loving this case.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

EffectAudio said:


> *TOUR ALERT!*
> 
> "Lionheart" impresses many with the excellent price-to-performance value and it's stellar performance in it's 4 wired form ; Soon, "Lionheart 8w" will be on tour across 3 heavily dense audiophile regions - UK+EU / USA / ASIA with selected participants!
> 
> Stay tuned for more info and participating outlets!​



@EffectAudio , do you consider sending it to Brazil too? The curiosity about this cable is great ...

I wanted to compare it to Ares II and Thor SIlver II connected to my CIEM JH5.

Oh, I know I'm still owed a Thor Silver II review. I am evaluating it for 3 months in order to give a better opinion about the cable.


----------



## ironpeg

normie610 said:


> Are you saying that the pairing of Horus & i4 is not that good? Interesting...I thought Horus would give a good synergy with i4


I meant Horus is good with all the iems I've tried with, K10e, Zeus, LCD i4. Rhapsodio Galaxy V2. It is just that I don't really like LCD i4.


----------



## ostewart

I'm really looking forward to the 8-wire Lionheart tour 

The normal 4-wire is one of my favourite cables!


----------



## Wyville

ostewart said:


> I'm really looking forward to the 8-wire Lionheart tour
> 
> The normal 4-wire is one of my favourite cables!


Yeah, would be really interesting to hear the difference between the 4-wire and the 8-wire!


----------



## ranfan (Nov 3, 2017)

Sorry for asking this silly question. Just wondering. What's the difference between the Ares II, with Thor Copper? They seem to share a similar (inviting) price.  Beside one having SPC wire, and the other copper, what are their differences design, and sonic-wise?


By the way, I'm enjoying the Ares II with Spartan very much recently. What a nice pair, they seem to complement each other very well. The Ares II helps highlight the midrange more, providing it with extra clarity. The sound becomes less 'flat', and warm. It sounds more exiting than with the stock cable. Vocals, and instruments in the upper frequency no longer sound too warm for my taste. Female vocals sounded so much sweeter, without decreasing the fundamental power from their voice. The upper-mid seems to receive this extra sparkle, and air with the Ares II. It makes the entire presentation on the EE Spartan more transparent, and immersive.


----------



## Wyville

ranfan said:


> Sorry for asking this silly question. Just wondering. What's the difference between the Ares II, with Thor Copper? They seem to share a similar (inviting) price.  Beside one having SPC wire, and the other copper, what are their differences design, and sonic-wise?


If I remember correctly, Eric told me that Thor Copper has some characteristics that are typical for SPC cables and will thus create a more V-shaped signature. I haven't heard it, but when I tried the DIY SPC Oscar sent along with Ares II a while back I could readily notice the difference in how the mids were presented: laid back with the SPC, more clear with Ares II. 


ranfan said:


> By the way, I'm enjoying the Ares II with Spartan very much recently. What a nice pair, they seem to complement each other very well. The Ares II helps highlight the midrange more, providing it with extra clarity. The sound becomes less 'flat', and warm. It sounds more exiting than with the stock cable. Vocals, and instruments in the upper frequency no longer sound too warm for my taste. Female vocals sounded so much sweeter, without decreasing the fundamental power from their voice. The upper-mid seems to receive this extra sparkle, and air with the Ares II. It makes the entire presentation on the EE Spartan more transparent, and immersive.


Sounds very nice, glad you are enjoying them!


----------



## koven

Can anyone comment on the ergonomics of a 4wire vs 8wire? I've never used an 8wire, is it a lot bulkier to use daily portable than the 4wire? Does it feel heavier to wear?


----------



## Vitor Valeri (Nov 4, 2017)

ranfan said:


> Sorry for asking this silly question. Just wondering. What's the difference between the Ares II, with Thor Copper? They seem to share a similar (inviting) price.  Beside one having SPC wire, and the other copper, what are their differences design, and sonic-wise?



I have Ares II and I already had Thor Copper. Thor Copper has a more detailed sound, with more accurate bass and greater impact. It has a better extension and definition in treble than the Ares II. But the Ares II has more middle forward, sweeter, and a more musical sound. Basically that's the difference between the two cables.

Physical differences do not have many. They are very similar.


----------



## ranfan (Nov 4, 2017)

Vitor Valeri said:


> I have Ares II and I already had Thor Copper. Thor Copper has a more detailed sound, with more accurate bass and greater impact. It has a better extension and definition in treble than the Ares II. But the Ares II has more middle forward, sweeter, and a more musical sound. Basically that's the difference between the two cables.
> 
> Physical differences do not have many. They are very similar.


Thanks Vitor!  I also read your review, it seems you really like, and enjoyed the Thor Copper. Do you think the Thor Copper reduces the positioning of the midrange, making it less forward? And what kind/character of IEM do you think Thor Copper is most suitable?


Also, does the Thor Copper have a same design (geometry, braiding, insulation, etc.) as Ares II? And why is the wire insulated in black colour? Is it because it protects the SPC wire better?  I've seen a few old Thor Copper cable which has oxidized, how to prevent this? Sorry for asking many questions.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

ranfan said:


> Thanks Vitor!  I also read your review, it seems you really like, and enjoyed the Thor Copper. Do you think the Thor Copper reduces the positioning of the midrange, making it less forward? And what kind/character of IEM do you think Thor Copper is most suitable?
> 
> 
> Also, does the Thor Copper have a same design (geometry, braiding, insulation, etc.) as Ares II? And why is the wire insulated in black colour? Is it because it protects the SPC wire better?  I've seen a few old Thor Copper cable which has oxidized, how to prevent this? Sorry for asking many questions.



Yes, I thought the Thor Copper makes the midrange slightly backward.

The issue of having an IEM more suitable for Thor Copper does not exist, as this depends very much on the personal taste of the user. There are people who like mids and more and the IEM does not have that pronounced averages, there are people who like the sound more V and prefer that the middle of the IEM to become more recessed. You have to analyze the behavior of the headset with the stock cable and what you want to change in the sound.

No, the Ares II has different geometry, braid, insulation, etc.. But this is not to be perceived clearly with the naked eye. Something that may make a difference in the sound produced or the comfort, but I do not understand that topic very deeply.


----------



## hattrick15

I have a Lionheart cable with the EA2.5mm Rhodium-Plated connector.  I've just bought a Sony NW-WM1Z player and want to use their 4.4mm Balanced jack.  I've read that you need to be careful when getting an adapter as you could short on the player.  I found this adapter on Amazon:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0731LNLZM/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Can anyone tell me if this adapter is safe to use (i.e. won't short out the player)?


----------



## artpiggo

hattrick15 said:


> I have a Lionheart cable with the EA2.5mm Rhodium-Plated connector.  I've just bought a Sony NW-WM1Z player and want to use their 4.4mm Balanced jack.  I've read that you need to be careful when getting an adapter as you could short on the player.  I found this adapter on Amazon:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0731LNLZM/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this adapter is safe to use (i.e. won't short out the player)?



It has one good feedback so I think you can rest assured for some extent. But I recommend you can order custom-made this adapter from effect audio.

Since you have lionheart, you should make a lionheart-based cable adapter for slightest change in sound as possible


----------



## Deezel177

ranfan said:


> Sorry for asking this silly question. Just wondering. What's the difference between the Ares II, with Thor Copper? They seem to share a similar (inviting) price.  Beside one having SPC wire, and the other copper, what are their differences design, and sonic-wise?
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm enjoying the Ares II with Spartan very much recently. What a nice pair, they seem to complement each other very well. The Ares II helps highlight the midrange more, providing it with extra clarity. The sound becomes less 'flat', and warm. It sounds more exiting than with the stock cable. Vocals, and instruments in the upper frequency no longer sound too warm for my taste. Female vocals sounded so much sweeter, without decreasing the fundamental power from their voice. The upper-mid seems to receive this extra sparkle, and air with the Ares II. It makes the entire presentation on the EE Spartan more transparent, and immersive.



I don't remember what the Thor Copper sounds like - I haven't heard mine in a year - but physically, the Ares II is a very different cable. My Thor Copper oxidised pretty much immediately after I brought it back to Indonesia, and the Ares II is a far more supple and flexible cable. Insulation-wise, the Ares II also looks a great deal better.



artpiggo said:


> It has one good feedback so I think you can rest assured for some extent. But I recommend you can order custom-made this adapter from effect audio.
> 
> Since you have lionheart, you should make a lionheart-based cable adapter for slightest change in sound as possible



This is the one thing I don't understand. Wouldn't a direct, socket-to-plug adapter be the most transparent? Why would adding a length of the Lionheart cable "enchance" the transmission?


----------



## artpiggo

Deezel177 said:


> This is the one thing I don't understand. Wouldn't a direct, socket-to-plug adapter be the most transparent? Why would adding a length of the Lionheart cable "enchance" the transmission?



I know that the shortest adapter is the best. But I "assume" from his quote/ebay link. That he may be wanting a cable adapter because it is more flexible thanks to its length. That is why I recommend him that he should get a good quality cable adapter. If he just said he wants an adapter, I would surely recommend just a short adapter from Effect Audio.

Cheers


----------



## Deezel177

artpiggo said:


> I know that the shortest adapter is the best. But I "assume" from his quote/ebay link. That he may be wanting a cable adapter because it is more flexible thanks to its length. That is why I recommend him that he should get a good quality cable adapter. If he just said he wants an adapter, I would surely recommend just a short adapter from Effect Audio.
> 
> Cheers



Oh, I see.


----------



## hattrick15

artpiggo said:


> I know that the shortest adapter is the best. But I "assume" from his quote/ebay link. That he may be wanting a cable adapter because it is more flexible thanks to its length. That is why I recommend him that he should get a good quality cable adapter. If he just said he wants an adapter, I would surely recommend just a short adapter from Effect Audio.
> 
> Cheers



Actually, here's my motivation.  I have a Sony NW-WM1Z player being loaned to me next week and I get to use it for a week.  I googled adapters and every short one that came up was from Asia and could not get to me in time before the DAP shows up.  The link I posted from Amazon was the only one I found that could be delivered by early next week.  It just happened to have a short length of cable.  I just need an adapter to get to me in time so that I can evaluate if I want to purchase the Sony player.  But, I wanted to make sure I didn't damage the player.  If I decide that I want to get the Sony player, I'll then order a short adapter from EA.


----------



## chaiyuta

Only 1 cable left that I've never had a chance to audition that is EA Hessonite. Has anyone here ever tried Hessonite?


----------



## doctorjazz

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ef...m-connector-3-5mm-straight-plug.22263/reviews

Finally posted my Eros II review.


----------



## Houba

Not sure if I must read 78 pages to get the answer, can someone give me a comparison Ares vs Ares 2? Or at least a link ?


----------



## Deezel177

Houba said:


> Not sure if I must read 78 pages to get the answer, can someone give me a comparison Ares vs Ares 2? Or at least a link ?



I wrote a comparison between the two some time ago, but I forgot where, so I'll write a fresh one now.  The Ares II is a copper cable that doesn't carry the typical "copper cable sound." It has a bass that's tight and prioritises rumble over bloom and an accentuated upper-midrange as well as an extended treble. It's a cable that improves air, articulation and cleanliness, leading to the impression of a more clear and detailed sound. 

On the other hand, the Ares II+ is what you'd expect a copper cable to sound like. It has a big, bold and bodied sound with a rich low-end, a thick and forwardly-placed vocal presentation, and smooth, laidback highs. I've often described the Ares II+ as the cable equivalent of butter. It won't work best with inherently warm/bass-y IEMs, but it's great for more neutral IEMs if you wanna add some euphony and richness into the mix.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Love this cable. Love this IEM. Love the leather case!


----------



## Wyville

Houba said:


> Not sure if I must read 78 pages to get the answer, can someone give me a comparison Ares vs Ares 2? Or at least a link ?


Do you mean the original Ares and Ares II, or the current Ares II and Ares II+? 

If it is between the original Ares and Ares II, you might have to ask Eric (@EffectAudio). 

If it is between Ares II and Ares II+ then what @Deezel177 said, and here is a graphical illustration to go with it...


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Do you mean the original Ares and Ares II, or the current Ares II and Ares II+?
> 
> If it is between the original Ares and Ares II, you might have to ask Eric (@EffectAudio).
> 
> If it is between Ares II and Ares II+ then what @Deezel177 said, and here is a graphical illustration to go with it...



Oh derp! I misread the original post!  To be honest, I don't know the difference between the original Ares and the II; I've never tried the former. But, at least you have some new info to chew on.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Houba said:


> Not sure if I must read 78 pages to get the answer, can someone give me a comparison Ares vs Ares 2? Or at least a link ?



I already had Ares I and I have Ares II today.

The Ares II has more extension and detailing in the treble if it is set to Ares I.

I found the basses with higher definition in Ares II compared to Ares I as well.

The middle of the Ares II are more defined, but in the same amount practically that in the Ares I.

Overall the sound of the Ares II has more definition and sound stage than the Ares I.

In terms of ergonomics, the Ares II improved considerably compared to Ares I.


----------



## ezekiel77

Ares II is basically, the cornerstone for good value cables.


----------



## ranfan

Effect Audio's classic beauty, Thor Copper. Reminiscent of the good old days. It looks so bad-ass with the Samba together. 



Spoiler: Photo


----------



## chaiyuta

Just look up at e-earphone, Lionheart 8-wire model just lanuched on sale today (11.11) with the slogan "Kokoro Ni Hibike" ~ "touch the sound through your heart"...


----------



## EffectAudio (Nov 15, 2017)

Apologies for the MIA guys!

I've been really busy attending multiple trade shows as well as drumming up promotions as Black Friday approaches  I've been flooded over at my emails and will get to each of them personally in due time. If you've sent in inquiries, you'll be hearing from me soon 

Meanwhile, here's some updates to us in Europe -
     

*Oh did we mention, we got ourselves a best of show award *
​
Happy times ~

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

Great to see some impressions of Berlin. I have seen very little of it beyond the blog articles on Headfonia, so thanks for sharing!


----------



## koven

Any Black Friday sale next week? 20% perhaps?


----------



## kubig123

koven said:


> Any Black Friday sale next week? 20% perhaps?



let's make 30%, pleaseeeee


----------



## SoLame

20% will do it for me as I'd like to get another EE cable. After using Lionheart and Ares II+ for over 6 months, I am satisfied.

However, I wonder if anyone's Lionheart is shorter than other EE cables. My Lionheart is 2 full inches shorter than my Ares II+. Is this normal??? Anyone can tell?


----------



## animalsrush

SoLame said:


> 20% will do it for me as I'd like to get another EE cable. After using Lionheart and Ares II+ for over 6 months, I am satisfied.
> 
> However, I wonder if anyone's Lionheart is shorter than other EE cables. My Lionheart is 2 full inches shorter than my Ares II+. Is this normal??? Anyone can tell?


Yes I noticed that too. It is shorter than all my other iem cables..


----------



## SoLame

animalsrush said:


> Yes I noticed that too. It is shorter than all my other iem cables..


Thank you, sir!


----------



## EffectAudio

SoLame said:


> 20% will do it for me as I'd like to get another EE cable. After using Lionheart and Ares II+ for over 6 months, I am satisfied.
> 
> However, I wonder if anyone's Lionheart is shorter than other EE cables. My Lionheart is 2 full inches shorter than my Ares II+. Is this normal??? Anyone can tell?





animalsrush said:


> Yes I noticed that too. It is shorter than all my other iem cables..



Hey Guys~ 

Thank you for your support of Effect Audio Products. Glad to see that you're loving it. Our cables length is an approx of 1.2 meters +- . Some cables may seem longer or shorter due to the how tightly or loosely knitted the braids are 

Meanwhile, watch out for our Black Friday Deals soon! 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

​

*Effect Audio wholly presenting the annual Black Friday Sales! 
*​*Featuring :
1) Premium Series 15% off!
2) Free Express Shipping (Hall Of Fame & Heritage)​*​*Enter Coupon : "EABF2017" to enjoy the perks!​*​*[URL='http://www.effectaudio.com/']www.effectaudio.com[/URL]​*


----------



## koven

Sweet!


----------



## EffectAudio

As if Black Friday Sales isn't cool enough,..Watch out on a special event happening on the 25th!​


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> As if Black Friday Sales isn't cool enough,..Watch out on a special event happening on the 25th!​


Nice, had not expected that. It came out of nowhere!


----------



## Xamdou

EffectAudio said:


> As if Black Friday Sales isn't cool enough,..Watch out on a special event happening on the 25th!​


Lucky draw? Treasure hunt? 90% discount off Horus?


----------



## EffectAudio

Buy 1 Horus Free 1 Golden Retriever ?  @Wyville would like that


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Buy 1 Horus Free 1 Golden Retriever ?  @Wyville would like that


I bet my wife would too!


----------



## ranfan (Nov 21, 2017)

Can I get a bird if I buy the Horus?


----------



## Wyville

ranfan said:


> Can I get a bird if I buy the Horus?


Got one rolling in just for you!


----------



## flinkenick

Howdy, not sure if this has been mentioned before but Effect has cooked up something really nice 

http://theheadphonelist.com/effect-audio-horus/


----------



## EffectAudio

flinkenick said:


> Howdy, not sure if this has been mentioned before but Effect has cooked up something really nice
> 
> http://theheadphonelist.com/effect-audio-horus/



Loving the "Horus" review by Nic! Coming up next would be @PinkyPowers take on Leonidas!


----------



## EffectAudio

"EABF2017" Coupon Code at Checkout!

Don't miss our black friday deals! Continue watching this space! We'll be having the Mystery Event tomorrow! 

-Eric


----------



## tim0chan (Nov 24, 2017)

got me lion heart second hand and am enjoying very much  (lol the photo not showing up)


----------



## Deezel177

Time to get to work...


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Time to get to work...


Hey, that's two boxes! Is the second box EOS? 

Enjoy your "work"!


----------



## tim0chan (Nov 24, 2017)

lionheart pairs well with the spartan


----------



## tim0chan

lol, how do I upload photos?


----------



## Wyville

tim0chan said:


> lol, how do I upload photos?


Use the button "Upload a File" and it will give you a choice of adding a thumbnail or the full image once the image has uploaded.


----------



## tim0chan

Wyville said:


> Use the button "Upload a File" and it will give you a choice of adding a thumbnail or the full image once the image has uploaded.


thx man


----------



## tim0chan

some audio pron


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Hey, that's two boxes! Is the second box EOS?
> 
> Enjoy your "work"!



No, I’ve already had the Eos for a while and I’m about halfway through the review. The second box is a stock Ares II for me to compare the Eos with. I’ve been on a bit of a break waiting for it to arrive, but I can’t wait to get back to - as you said it - “work”.


----------



## kubig123

Deezel177 said:


> No, I’ve already had the Eos for a while and I’m about halfway through the review. The second box is a stock Ares II for me to compare the Eos with. I’ve been on a bit of a break waiting for it to arrive, but I can’t wait to get back to - as you said it - “work”.




I’m really interested to the comparing between Eos and Ares.

But don’t work too hard


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> No, I’ve already had the Eos for a while and I’m about halfway through the review. The second box is a stock Ares II for me to compare the Eos with. I’ve been on a bit of a break waiting for it to arrive, but I can’t wait to get back to - as you said it - “work”.


I'm really interested in the difference too, so no pressure.


----------



## EffectAudio

Now here's the mystery event you've been waiting on..

Above the Black Friday Sales event, we have ourselves a "BF Giveaway Campaign"!~
To enter, simply follow these steps :

*1) Like Our Facebook (@effect audio) & Like this post
2) Share the love! Share this post!
3) Comment on our headfi thread why you should win!*​


----------



## ezekiel77 (Nov 25, 2017)

EffectAudio said:


> Now here's the mystery event you've been waiting on..
> 
> Above the Black Friday Sales event, we have ourselves a "BF Giveaway Campaign"!~
> To enter, simply follow these steps :
> ...


I should probably win bcos I'm... first?


----------



## Vitor Valeri

EffectAudio said:


> Now here's the mystery event you've been waiting on..
> 
> Above the Black Friday Sales event, we have ourselves a "BF Giveaway Campaign"!~
> To enter, simply follow these steps :
> ...



I should win because I need to compare EA Thor Silver II with Thor Silver II Plus.


----------



## Twitley

Why not me, because that would be my first audio cable.
I will be able to give my inpressions with k10 and Zeus XRA on HF.
I appreciate the quality of the cables and the work of Audio Effect, but the price keeps me from investing on a good cable for my iems, even if I start watching with XRA with the help of HF and EE.
It is thanks EE that I could integrate the small world of the iems of very great qualities.


----------



## AlexiusC

EffectAudio said:


> Now here's the mystery event you've been waiting on..
> 
> Above the Black Friday Sales event, we have ourselves a "BF Giveaway Campaign"!~
> To enter, simply follow these steps :
> ...



OMG!!!!!

Anyway I've been loving Effect Audio's cables for the longest time, especially this lovely Thor II +. Unfortunately, I'm too broke to get this cable and am still slowly saving it up together with my future Andromeda IEM. 

I tried this cable a couple of times, and somehow there's something magically that i can't explain with this cable. I've tried many cables, even in Japan and my mind and heart is still fixed on this.

*prays to every god hoping for the best!


----------



## noobandroid

i have used the ares 2+ since i bought it in singapore, i could use another upgrade for my iem


----------



## audio123

I should win as I am keen in acquiring this cable for review on Head-Fi and my blog, https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/ . In addition, I can use this cable for pairings in my future iems review.


----------



## St4rchild

EffectAudio said:


> Now here's the mystery event you've been waiting on..
> 
> Above the Black Friday Sales event, we have ourselves a "BF Giveaway Campaign"!~
> To enter, simply follow these steps :
> ...


I should win a cable Thor Silver II Plus because I would be happy to use it to my beloved Earsonics SM64 and these earphones, with this cable could shine like an Orion star in the Universe!
Let the MUSIC breath!


----------



## Stephen Wu (Nov 25, 2017)

I should win because I have to compare it with my Plussound EXO SPC for JH lola!
I am not sure whether you will provide me a JH pins one if I am the lucky man^_^
I will ask my country's retailer to modify it anyway ;3

I have never won any giveaway activities since I was born!
And now I am praying to the god of music to let me be the lucky man in this event!
EFFECT AUDIO I LOVE YOU <3!

By the way, I am not sure whether you can recognize my Facebook page, so I just paste here, thank you^^
https://www.facebook.com/stephen.falcom


----------



## ranfan (Nov 25, 2017)

What a nice cable giveaway.


----------



## msiekkb (Nov 25, 2017)

EffectAudio said:


> ​



I want this cable, because I very like silver cable with full body, great resolution, texture and details. I thinking a buy this cable to my new CIEM Custom Arts FIBAE3.


----------



## p0mg

I should win because I can't afford effect audio cables


----------



## tim0chan

I should win because we all want to know what happens when you combine lionheart and thor silver ii plus


----------



## jrbgarcia

I believe i should win because the thor silver ii plus would pair nicely with my SEM-9s


----------



## tomcourtenay (Nov 25, 2017)

I believe i should win because, if i win, and for the first time in all these years on headfi.... i won’t be sorry about my wallet


----------



## ranfan

tomcourtenay said:


> I believe i should win because, if i win, and for the first time in all these years on headfi.... i won’t be sorry about my wallet


 Lol, nice one.


----------



## LoveIEMS

EffectAudio said:


> Now here's the mystery event you've been waiting on..
> 
> Above the Black Friday Sales event, we have ourselves a "BF Giveaway Campaign"!~
> To enter, simply follow these steps :
> ...


Previously own a Effect audio Aries II Plus. Love the plus version, thick and flexible. Paired it with Heir audio 5.0. Awesome sounding, best copper litz cable that I have owned. 
Not an hardcore audiophile. I don't write reviews but I enjoy music.
Hope I could win it for my future IEMs!


----------



## vanexe

I need to win because your product is already *perfect* and *great. *


----------



## PinkyPowers

I should win for these reasons: 

Pinky.
It would be cool.
Could compare to Thor II.
Winning makes me hard.
I once intimidated a moose with with a strip tease.
I made Candied Sweet Potatos for Thanksgiving and used WAY too much cinnamon. 
I may have poisoned my whole family with cinnamon. 
Ghosts are scary and this cable will comfort me.
I like cheese.


----------



## IXIe

I have been using THOR Silver 8W I for the last 2 1/2 years, I would love to win this THOR Silver II to replace my existing THOR Silver I.


----------



## Vinwan

Can I have the Thor for my cats please?





I just order my iem a week ago and look for a great cable, this is the design of my coming iem.
They were homeless kittens that I found on street, I am happy to live with them.
I wish to get a Thor and share the photo of actual iem with Thor later.
Cheers

Vin
Music and Cat lover


----------



## AudiophileMiggy

I should win because this is my dream cable. Will be dreaming of it again tonight, the night after and the night after until its mine


----------



## Meowheng

Being using Thor Silver and love how it transforms my H82 sounds....


----------



## anupong

Would like to have those cable as a good reference upgrade cable to my collection


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> Now here's the mystery event you've been waiting on..
> 
> Above the Black Friday Sales event, we have ourselves a "BF Giveaway Campaign"!~
> To enter, simply follow these steps :
> ...



Here comes the lurkers...


----------



## Karendar

Deezel177 said:


> Here comes the lurkers...



Hello!


----------



## Karendar

I want this because I'm tired of having cheap cables or bland cables for my IEM's. These would look awesome on my U8's.


----------



## gmahler2u

Why me?

Because I never had effect audio cable.
It's going to be good start.


----------



## mrphassawat

My inears would love some clarity boost.


----------



## SoLame

*Why I should win:* I have just ordered a Thor Silver II cable a few days ago! (I already have two other EA cables, BTW.) In fact, I was thinking between the Thor Silver II and II+, and the reason I did not choose the II+ was because I don't believe the II+ can make any difference in sound quality. So I went with the cheaper of the two. EA should send me the II+ to prove me wrong!  

Unfortunately...

*Why I can't win:* I didn't follow the first two steps of the rules as I don't use Facebook!


----------



## CalvinW

I should win because I ordered the Eros II on Black Friday and can see how much of an upgrade the Thor II+ will be.
Side note, one day Horus will be mine.


----------



## Jackpot77

EffectAudio said:


> Now here's the mystery event you've been waiting on..
> 
> Above the Black Friday Sales event, we have ourselves a "BF Giveaway Campaign"!~
> To enter, simply follow these steps :
> ...



I think I should win because I need a silver cable to go with my Ares II+ and Leonidas to add another Effect Audio flavoured string to my IEM bow. Plus I'd love to be able to have a compete suite of the "mainstream" cable materials to be able to use in future reviews, and just for listening to my IEMs. Ares II+ has found a home with my Zeus, the Leonidas is a permanent fixture on my U8s, so would love to find out where this one could end up!

Plus I'm nice to children, small animals and old women crossing the road, and I really need to get round to writing some cable reviews.


----------



## hattrick15

I should win because I've already had one friend comment on my Facebook post (Step 2).  Imagine what might happen if I actually win!


----------



## kubig123

EffectAudio said:


> Now here's the mystery event you've been waiting on..
> 
> Above the Black Friday Sales event, we have ourselves a "BF Giveaway Campaign"!~
> To enter, simply follow these steps :
> ...



Good luck to everybody!

May the music be with you!


----------



## vii_haven

I should win it because i would actually like a nicer cable for my Roxanne! Thanks!


----------



## boxxi

Tried the Eros and Lionheart cable, it did not do anything for my iems except to distort the mids quite heavily. IMO cable impressions are not universal and differs from iem to iem. The Ares II+ was good match.


----------



## officeboy20

Thor II silver plus is perfect for my Zeus R


----------



## dontcallmejan

Winning the Thor Silver II would definitely help a college student out.  I have a balanced DAP, and I can't even utilize it because I don't have any balanced cables.


----------



## Gexs

Perfect for my ciem. Upgrade cable.


----------



## hamhamhamsta

I should win because this cable is awesome and I'm awesome too


----------



## ranfan

hamhamhamsta said:


> I should win because this cable is awesome and I'm awesome too


Can I get a high-five?


----------



## hamhamhamsta (Nov 26, 2017)

ranfan said:


> Can I get a high-five?


 Here you go 

...evolution lol


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Here comes the lurkers...


Now you see how popular Effect Audio really are. Everyone wants to have a Thor Silver II+!


----------



## cktang

I will like to win Thor Silver II Plus cable becos:

- November happen to be my birthday month so this will be a great present for me.

- An upgrade cable for my Noble Kaiser Encore.

- I like Effect Audio brand & their products.


----------



## ranfan (Nov 26, 2017)

hamhamhamsta said:


> Here you go
> 
> ...evolution lol


Sorry, I didn't realize it was backwards. Lol.



Wyville said:


> Now you see how popular Effect Audio really are. Everyone wants to have a Thor Silver II+!


By the way, it was not mentioned that there will be only one cable being given away.


----------



## Wyville

ranfan said:


> By the way, it was not mentioned that there will be one cable being given away.


Well, Effect Audio is very generous with these giveaways, but I doubt they can extend their generosity to showering everyone in Silver.


----------



## boneofimba

I should win because... Reasons?

Well I have both Ares II and Ares II+ along with jomo flamenco which use ares II cable internally, would be fun to try uding Thor silver II+ instead of ares.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

*Review Effect Audio Thor Silver II IEM cable*




*Link:* [URL]https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19493/[/URL]
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19493/
Coming soon comparing EA Thor Silver II and EA Ares II !
[URL='https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19493/'][/URL]


----------



## drbluenewmexico

i should win because I'm lucky and want better sound!


----------



## kubig123

If I win the cable, il share it with all of fellow head-fiers that will attend CanJam NYC 2018.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'd love to compare to the Eros II, and other cables on tour, but I'll be ok if another deserving soul gets it.


----------



## CunningLoki

EffectAudio said:


> Now here's the mystery event you've been waiting on..
> 
> Above the Black Friday Sales event, we have ourselves a "BF Giveaway Campaign"!~
> To enter, simply follow these steps :
> ...


I should win the Thor silver II plus i because i was looking for a new cable for a while which i think the Thor solver II plus might be the best cable that fit my earphone and my taste


----------



## justrest (Nov 27, 2017)

I should win because;







Ps: I’ll review it and will take prof. photo shootout.


----------



## Xamdou

Because every single one of my IEM cables are from Effect Audio 






And my birthday falls on this week


----------



## noplsestar (Nov 27, 2017)

EffectAudio said:


> Now here's the mystery event you've been waiting on..
> 
> Above the Black Friday Sales event, we have ourselves a "BF Giveaway Campaign"!~
> To enter, simply follow these steps :
> ...



I‘m not on Facebook, so I guess I can’t win. But I should, because during the time everyone is on Facebook, I‘m the one listening extensely to music without distractions 

Edit: I just found out that the word „extensely“ does not exist. So it’s „intensely“ then hehe


----------



## ranfan

noplsestar said:


> I‘m not on Facebook, so I guess I can’t win. But I should, because during the time everyone is on Facebook, I‘m the one listening extensely to music without distractions


Nice.


----------



## tompaz909

EffectAudio said:


> Now here's the mystery event you've been waiting on..
> 
> Above the Black Friday Sales event, we have ourselves a "BF Giveaway Campaign"!~
> To enter, simply follow these steps :
> ...



Effect Audio have always been at the top of my list of headphone cables. Their level of innovation is amazing. Can’t wait to potentially try the Thor II+!


----------



## Deezel177

What happens when you take Effect Audio's award-winning copper Litz wires and fuse it with bespoke Japanese components? Find out now on THL. 

Effect Audio x Music Sanctuary Eos – Enter the Dragon


​


----------



## kubig123

Deezel177 said:


> What happens when you take Effect Audio's award-winning copper Litz wires and fuse it with bespoke Japanese components? Find out now on THL.
> 
> Effect Audio x Music Sanctuary Eos – Enter the Dragon
> 
> ...



Not sure what was in that coffee I had, it seams to me that I see this review in every thread...

I has to switch to tea.


----------



## Deezel177

kubig123 said:


> Not sure what was in that coffee I had, it seams to me that I see this review in every thread...
> 
> I has to switch to tea.



Yeah, many parties happened to be waiting for this review, and so I had to make it work somehow.


----------



## cooks420 (Dec 1, 2017)

Liked your page and shared it on FB!

I would love to win for three reasons:

1) I haven’t been able to afford nice cables in a long time;
2) I need to listen to my music properly with your amazing cables; and
3) my wonderful wife ”accidentally” washed my Shure 535s in the washer machine   I need a break!!


----------



## PinkyPowers

*In the Dominion of Dreams – A Review of the Effect Audio Leonidas*
 ​


----------



## eywleung

Thanks for the review. 

It would be nice if I can afford these cables.


PinkyPowers said:


> *In the Dominion of Dreams – A Review of the Effect Audio Leonidas*
> ​


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Effect Audio Horus - Fit for a King

​


----------



## Deezel177

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Effect Audio Horus - Fit for a King
> ​



Welp, there goes the working title of my 8-wire Lionheart review.


----------



## Karendar

Deezel177 said:


> Welp, there goes the working title of my 8-wire Lionheart review.



Switch it up a bit! Call it king for a fit instead


----------



## jscmd2000

PinkyPowers said:


> *In the Dominion of Dreams – A Review of the Effect Audio Leonidas*
> ​



I couldn't stop cracking up. Another fun read, Pinky!  Totally want to get one now. Not cool, bro~
So, it's that magical...  Fine, I was considering the Lionheart, but I guess if we are going that far, might as well get the real thang.


----------



## PinkyPowers

jscmd2000 said:


> I couldn't stop cracking up. Another fun read, Pinky!  Totally want to get one now. Not cool, bro~
> So, it's that magical...  Fine, I was considering the Lionheart, but I guess if we are going that far, might as well get the real thang.



My words have taken more money from another poor soul. Dear me. Such power can be an awful burden. Hope you enjoy Leo as much as me!


----------



## ezekiel77

Deezel177 said:


> Welp, there goes the working title of my 8-wire Lionheart review.


Tit for a King.


----------



## Deezel177

jscmd2000 said:


> I couldn't stop cracking up. Another fun read, Pinky!  Totally want to get one now. Not cool, bro~
> So, it's that magical...  Fine, I was considering the Lionheart, but I guess if we are going that far, might as well get the real thang.



It should be noted that the Lionheart has a significantly different signature than the Leonidas. It's warmer, more tube-like, and significantly more emotive and dynamic in the midrange; benefitting cohesiveness in its presentation, vocal reproduction, etc. So, it really depends on tonal preference rather than absolute quality.


----------



## tim0chan

Deezel177 said:


> It should be noted that the Lionheart has a significantly different signature than the Leonidas. It's warmer, more tube-like, and significantly more emotive and dynamic in the midrange; benefitting cohesiveness in its presentation, vocal reproduction, etc. So, it really depends on tonal preference rather than absolute quality.


Its a good upgrade to the ares 2+ imo, to pair with empire adel iems


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> It should be noted that the Lionheart has a significantly different signature than the Leonidas. It's warmer, more tube-like, and significantly more emotive and dynamic in the midrange; benefitting cohesiveness in its presentation, vocal reproduction, etc. So, it really depends on tonal preference rather than absolute quality.


I like the sound of that!


----------



## Deezel177

tim0chan said:


> Its a good upgrade to the ares 2+ imo, to pair with empire adel iems



That’s a very good point. The Ares II+ is quite bassier, but they both serve a similar tonal purpose; with the Lionheart having the more sophisticated presentation.



Wyville said:


> I like the sound of that!



Dude, I listened to the 8-wire version with the mystery vocal-inclined CIEM last week. Blimey, man... What. A. Stunner.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Dude, I listened to the 8-wire version with the mystery vocal-inclined CIEM last week. Blimey, man... What. A. Stunner.


You just have to keep teasing me with that one, don't you?! But do remember that this puts extra pressure on your review because I will scrutinise it thoroughly when you have finished it! 

That said, vocals with my Ei.3 and Eros II were pretty good, so my expectations are high for Lionheart. Can't wait for it to come my way.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> You just have to keep teasing me with that one, don't you?! But do remember that this puts extra pressure on your review because I will scrutinise it thoroughly when you have finished it!
> 
> That said, vocals with my Ei.3 and Eros II were pretty good, so my expectations are high for Lionheart. Can't wait for it to come my way.



Worry not, mate. Something in me tells me you’re gonna *love* this one.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Worry not, mate. Something in me tells me you’re gonna *love* this one.


Well, I just got some new albums in... a bit of Enya and some Elin Manahan Thomas (soprano), so I'm prepared!


----------



## Deezel177

The Eos review is now up on Head-Fi! https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-x-music-sanctuary-eos.22782/reviews


----------



## jscmd2000

Okay, I am completely confused now...  so many choices to consider!!  Is this a better value than their higher priced cables??  Is it available to order?


----------



## tim0chan

jscmd2000 said:


> Okay, I am completely confused now...  so many choices to consider!!  Is this a better value than their higher priced cables??  Is it available to order?


It depends on what you want to improve.
Leo for all round improvement, lionheart for improvements largely in the mids and bass and others have different characteristics, etc


----------



## Deezel177

jscmd2000 said:


> Okay, I am completely confused now...  so many choices to consider!!  Is this a better value than their higher priced cables??  Is it available to order?



The Eos is a great value because of the technical performance it brings at its price. However, as @tim0chan said, it is a matter of tonal preference as well. The Eos is a cable that has a brighter-than-natural timbre. It's a very slight tilt - meaning it can still be considered an all-rounder cable - but it will benefit darker or warmer IEMs most, if giving them extra sparkle and cleanliness is what you're looking for. On the other hand, if you have a brighter pair of IEMs that you'd like to thicken, then an option like the Lionheart, Ares II+ or Thor Silver II would be more ideal. What IEM would you like to pair the cable with, and what qualities are you looking to add to your IEM?


----------



## jscmd2000 (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you, the two iems I have are A18s and Encores.  I have the moon audio silver dragon which I am mostly happy with, but I have to admit it tends to be a bit thin and bright in exchange for detail and layering, compared to the stock spc cables.  I listen to all kinds of music, including classical, pop, metal, etc.  I live in upstate NY, but found out I cannot go to NYC canjam due to scheduling conflict.


----------



## Deezel177

jscmd2000 said:


> Thank you, the two iems I have are A18s and Encores.  I have the moon audio silver dragon which I am mostly happy with, but I have to admit it tends to be a bit thin and bright in exchange for detail and layering, compared to the stock spc cables.  I listen to all kinds of music, including classical, pop, metal, etc.  I live in upstate NY, but found out I cannot go to NYC canjam due to scheduling conflict.



Those IEMs tend to be on the brighter side. I think the Lionheart would work really well; adding a meatiness to vocals and a warmth to the overall atmosphere. On the other hand, if you'd rather have a more fun and bass-y signature, the Leonidas would be the one to get.


----------



## tim0chan

Deezel177 said:


> Those IEMs tend to be on the brighter side. I think the Lionheart would work really well; adding a meatiness to vocals and a warmth to the overall atmosphere. On the other hand, if you'd rather have a more fun and bass-y signature, the Leonidas would be the one to get.


Go for the leo lionheart 8 wire hybrid?XD
(if price is no concern)


----------



## Deezel177

tim0chan said:


> Go for the leo lionheart 8 wire hybrid?XD
> (if price is no concern)



I don't know about an 8-wire LeoHeart hybrid, but the Leo+Mars 4-wire hybrid is still one of the best cables Effect Audio have produced IMO. It's like a baby Horus; sick stuff.


----------



## tim0chan

Deezel177 said:


> I don't know about an 8-wire LeoHeart hybrid, but the Leo+Mars 4-wire hybrid is still one of the best cables Effect Audio have produced IMO. It's like a baby Horus; sick stuff.


All eric has to do is to send one to me to try so we can see what happens


----------



## blazinblazin

I am more interested if you combine Leonidas and Lionheart into 8 wire, what would it sound like?


----------



## Wyville

Talking about 8-wires. This was on EA's Instagram. Very pretty!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Talking about 8-wires. This was on EA's Instagram. Very pretty!



Thanks for reminding me of my next assignment.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Thanks for reminding me of my next assignment.


I am entirely selflessly trying to keep you focused.

Alright, I admit it... You have too many good reviews coming up, so I am entirely selfishly keeping the pressure on you.


----------



## ezekiel77

So the story was, I sent my Sony WM1A to Music Sanctuary for their PW 1960s mod sometime last month. Head honcho @Kozato (Calvin) ran into some delays due to an emergency so I received it after a bit of a wait. It's cool, no biggie. As a token of appreciation, he sent me the Effect Audio x Music Sanctuary Eos, basically an upgraded Ares II with high quality platinum-based solders and a totally boss-looking Furutech jack.

 

I'm just awestruck by the surprise, and also the beauty of this cable. Will post thoughts of it after I burn them in some. Good times!


----------



## jscmd2000

Nice~


----------



## singingbee

What do you recommend for ca vegas?


----------



## tim0chan

singingbee said:


> What do you recommend for ca vegas?


thor ii


----------



## CalvinW (Dec 13, 2017)

singingbee said:


> What do you recommend for ca vegas?


Definitely not the Eros II. It didn’t offer much of a upgrade compared to the stock SPC Litz cable.
It was my first aftermarket cable, and it turned out pretty disappointing


----------



## Wyville

CalvinW said:


> Definitely not the Eros II. It didn’t offer much of a upgrade compared to the stock SPC Litz cable.
> It was my first aftermarket cable, and it turned out pretty disappointing


Eros II is quite an uncoloured cable and as a result I felt it made no significant changes to specific aspects of the signature, but instead a lot of smaller improvements across the entire signature. It might not be as easy to pick up as the differences made by some other cables and I am not familiar with the specific pairing with the Vega, but it is an excellent cable.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Campfire already provides what I consider an upgrade cable as their basic stock offering. If you want much better than that, it will cost you.


----------



## singingbee

Should i get thor II or ref 8?


----------



## tim0chan

singingbee said:


> Should i get thor II or ref 8?


in my opinion, you should get the thor, the ref8 may be too treble heavy


----------



## PinkyPowers

tim0chan said:


> in my opinion, you should get the thor, the ref8 may be too treble heavy



Agreed.


----------



## CalvinW

Wyville said:


> Eros II is quite an uncoloured cable and as a result I felt it made no significant changes to specific aspects of the signature, but instead a lot of smaller improvements across the entire signature. It might not be as easy to pick up as the differences made by some other cables and I am not familiar with the specific pairing with the Vega, but it is an excellent cable.



The differences were too subtle to be worth the price, but each to their own.


----------



## tim0chan

CalvinW said:


> The differences were too subtle to be worth the price, but each to their own.


i dont mind a free cable dropping into my lap, hint hint


----------



## CalvinW

Haha, I will probably take the loss and just sell it to try something else. 
I tried asking for a recommendation between the Eros II, Thor II, and Lionheart, but only got a response after I already received the Eros. Oh well... 
So when will the giveaway winner be announced?


----------



## fiascogarcia

PinkyPowers said:


> Agreed.


Saw your review, and it looks like Leonidas is a great match with Fourte?  Still using in combo with the Symbio W's?  Thanks!

Great writing style, BTW!


----------



## PinkyPowers

fiascogarcia said:


> Saw your review, and it looks like Leonidas is a great match with Fourte?  Still using in combo with the Symbio W's?  Thanks!
> 
> Great writing style, BTW!



Thanks! 

Yeah, for my tastes, Leo is the ultimate Fourté cable. And indeed, those tips remain on.

Listening to this setup today, actually.


----------



## tim0chan

CalvinW said:


> Haha, I will probably take the loss and just sell it to try something else.
> I tried asking for a recommendation between the Eros II, Thor II, and Lionheart, but only got a response after I already received the Eros. Oh well...
> So when will the giveaway winner be announced?


Lionheart has much bigger diff in sound, i prefer it to the thor


----------



## CalvinW

tim0chan said:


> Lionheart has much bigger diff in sound, i prefer it to the thor



Thanks for the suggestion! But I don't know if I'm ready to try EA again..
Apparently Eric had prior committments and was away from office.
My shopping experience went from phenomenol to unpleasent, and then downright disappointing


----------



## Deezel177

CalvinW said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! But I don't know if I'm ready to try EA again..
> Apparently Eric had prior committments and was away from office.
> My shopping experience went from phenomenol to unpleasent, and then downright disappointing



Eric’s recent absence was caused by NS or National Service. It’s army duty that’s obligatory by law for all Singaporeans. I know it won’t recoup the Eros II purchase, but I hope that at least puts a perspective on things.


----------



## CalvinW

Too bad EA doesn't have any return or upgrade policies, so I will just have to sell it at a loss. 
Really regret paying for the express shipping too


----------



## Wyville

CalvinW said:


> Too bad EA doesn't have any return or upgrade policies, so I will just have to sell it at a loss.
> Really regret paying for the express shipping too


Really sorry your experience with EA was not that good. It is such a shame that it is really difficult to try out aftermarket cables outside of audiophile paradises such as Singapore. If you had that opportunity it might well have been a very different experience. 


Deezel177 said:


> Eric’s recent absence was caused by NS or National Service. It’s army duty that’s obligatory by law for all Singaporeans. I know it won’t recoup the Eros II purchase, but I hope that at least puts a perspective on things.


Do you have any idea how long this usually takes?


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Really sorry your experience with EA was not that good. It is such a shame that it is really difficult to try out aftermarket cables outside of audiophile paradises such as Singapore. If you had that opportunity it might well have been a very different experience.
> 
> Do you have any idea how long this usually takes?



Don't worry, I visited Effect Audio's offices a couple days ago and he's already back at work. He's very exhausted from all the catching up he's had to do, but it was great to see the whole team there. Suyang was rushing off for Porta Fest, but it was nice to meet him too.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Don't worry, I visited Effect Audio's offices a couple days ago and he's already back at work. He's very exhausted from all the catching up he's had to do, but it was great to see the whole team there. Suyang was rushing off for Porta Fest, but it was nice to meet him too.


Nice! You were able to visit them! Must have been really cool to get a glimpse inside EA. 

Look forward to seeing Eric back, but I do hope he allows himself enough time to rest up as well.


----------



## pfurey89

I really want an EA full copper cable for my incoming a18t. What is best do you think?


----------



## Wyville

pfurey89 said:


> I really want an EA full copper cable for my incoming a18t. What is best do you think?


Lionheart is copper-based and is (I believe) @twister6's preferred pairing for the U18t. Not sure how Ares II, Eos or Ares II+ would pair.


----------



## singingbee

tim0chan said:


> in my opinion, you should get the thor, the ref8 may be too treble heavy


Thanks! Im getting the thor II on amazon.


----------



## tim0chan

pfurey89 said:


> I really want an EA full copper cable for my incoming a18t. What is best do you think?


for u i think the ares 2+


----------



## jscmd2000

Lionheart with A18 is very very very special.  
Don't take chances with any adapters either, just straight PSquare plug.


----------



## jscmd2000

Wondering how A18 would pair with the Horus...


----------



## EffectAudio

Apologies for my absence guys! I have to serve the national obligations and it was an absolute weeks of torture =/ ~ Rest assure now that i'm back, the communications channels will stay active again! 

PS: I should probably get an assistant huh? 

Meanwhile....Watch this space guys!


 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

CalvinW said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! But I don't know if I'm ready to try EA again..
> Apparently Eric had prior committments and was away from office.
> My shopping experience went from phenomenol to unpleasent, and then downright disappointing



Hey buddy, im sorry you have to go through an unpleasant experience due to my absence in the office which generated a crap ton of mess at that. I've just managed to sieve through and cleared the tonnes of work. If ever you decided to try EA again, send me a mail. I'll make sure to make it up to you somehow. No worries though, even though if EA would not be an option we can still be cool. Feel free to chat me up if you need any help nonetheless  

-Eric


----------



## Xamdou

Weeks, your high key I guess?


----------



## tim0chan

EffectAudio said:


> Apologies for my absence guys! I have to serve the national obligations and it was an absolute weeks of torture =/ ~ Rest assure now that i'm back, the communications channels will stay active again!
> 
> PS: I should probably get an assistant huh?
> 
> ...


Im gonna take a wild guess, its gonna be an alloy of some sort, maybe with plating


----------



## EffectAudio

Xamdou said:


> Weeks, your high key I guess?



Yes you're right. 



tim0chan said:


> Im gonna take a wild guess, its gonna be an alloy of some sort, maybe with plating



Well, it's gonna be a twist to this campaign. Some would be relieved & psyched and some would be disappointed. Thats what makes this so interesting 

-Eric


----------



## tim0chan

EffectAudio said:


> Yes you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait 
Hope it launches soon


----------



## Jackpot77

EffectAudio said:


> Yes you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of campaigns, did you guys ever announce who won the Black Friday cable giveaway in the end? That's going to make a lovely Christmas present for some lucky soul on here.


----------



## LoneRanger

Hey Eric (@EffectAudio),

Have you stopped selling your products on Amazon UK site?  I purchased my ARES II cable from Amazon UK but now I cannot find any of your products for sale on the site - is this because you are now selling through HiFi Headphones?

Thanks


----------



## EffectAudio

Jackpot77 said:


> Speaking of campaigns, did you guys ever announce who won the Black Friday cable giveaway in the end? That's going to make a lovely Christmas present for some lucky soul on here.



Will be released by the end of the month buddy 



LoneRanger said:


> Hey Eric (@EffectAudio),
> 
> Have you stopped selling your products on Amazon UK site?  I purchased my ARES II cable from Amazon UK but now I cannot find any of your products for sale on the site - is this because you are now selling through HiFi Headphones?
> 
> Thanks



Heyy ~ Yes, i've stopped replenishing on UK Amazon in support of HifiHeadphones. If you need further assistance on orders you can get in touch with @Oscar-HiFi or send me a mail. We'll be able to assist you.


----------



## LoneRanger

EffectAudio said:


> Will be released by the end of the month buddy
> 
> Heyy ~ Yes, i've stopped replenishing on UK Amazon in support of HifiHeadphones. If you need further assistance on orders you can get in touch with @Oscar-HiFi or send me a mail. We'll be able to assist you.



Thanks Eric - I've already been in touch with @Oscar-HiFi via PM last week and he was very helpful.  At present I know HiFi Headphones don't have stock of the cable I wanted (ARES II) but I thought you may have still been holding some stock on Amazon UK for a quick sale (just being impatient, as I understand it takes about 2-3 weeks to get the cables through HiFi Headphones at present!).  Oscar mentioned that they will be holding stock of some cables early next year, so I may wait until then....

Cheers


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

LoneRanger said:


> Thanks Eric - I've already been in touch with @Oscar-HiFi via PM last week and he was very helpful.  At present I know HiFi Headphones don't have stock of the cable I wanted (ARES II) but I thought you may have still been holding some stock on Amazon UK for a quick sale (just being impatient, as I understand it takes about 2-3 weeks to get the cables through HiFi Headphones at present!).  Oscar mentioned that they will be holding stock of some cables early next year, so I may wait until then....
> 
> Cheers



When we start holding stock they will go up on Amazon, our plan is to have the most popular cables in stock at the beginning of next year


----------



## LoneRanger

Oscar-HiFi said:


> When we start holding stock they will go up on Amazon, our plan is to have the most popular cables in stock at the beginning of next year



Thanks for the update Oscar - appreciated.  Will keep an eye out on Amazon.


----------



## EffectAudio

LoneRanger said:


> Thanks Eric - I've already been in touch with @Oscar-HiFi via PM last week and he was very helpful.  At present I know HiFi Headphones don't have stock of the cable I wanted (ARES II) but I thought you may have still been holding some stock on Amazon UK for a quick sale (just being impatient, as I understand it takes about 2-3 weeks to get the cables through HiFi Headphones at present!).  Oscar mentioned that they will be holding stock of some cables early next year, so I may wait until then....
> 
> Cheers



Good news, i actually have got a shipment of goods going out to them today. So, the wait might not be as long as you've thought! 

-Eric


----------



## PinkyPowers (Dec 26, 2017)

-::ANNOUNCEMENT::-
*The Effect Audio Leonidas Black Edition*
_Goes on sale December 25th through January 6th_

_
 _​
The Leonidas Black Edition sells for $899 at *www.EffectAudio.com*

Eric Chong asked me if I could post this for him, since he's busy with unspeakable terrors and queer delights for the next week. Apparently, there's a new limited run cable everyone should jump on. Here's the deets!

Limited to 30 pieces worldwide, while supplies last. (Shipping Internationally!)
Purchase grants entry to Effect Audio VIP Black Club.
Invoke your EA Black Club membership to enjoy perks and differentiation off your future purchases with designer EA BLACK only parts and services.
Gains access to Insider Group Chat: Direct communication channel to EA Management Team & exclusive EDM updates.

*Features:*
EA Ferrite Guard
PSquared Superior Terminations
Custom made-to-order cable materials
Individually isolated enamel strands
Multi bundles Litz woven
Golden ratio of Ultra Purity Gold Silver Hybrid
Mundorf Supreme Gold Solder
Reworked insulation
Customized exquisite case



Looks sexy as hell. I want one!


----------



## Wyville

PinkyPowers said:


> -::ANNOUNCEMENT::-
> *The Effect Audio Leonidas Black Edition*
> _Goes on sale December 25th through January 6th_
> 
> ...


Oh my... That looks so beautiful!  

Me like!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Oh my... That looks so beautiful!
> 
> Me like!



All that black would match your AK70 *really* well...


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> All that black would match your AK70 *really* well...


Yeah, I think it would indeed!  Just have to remind myself that Lionheart is on its way to London and might be waiting for me when I get back from my holiday. (Until then the Saturn will keep me happy.  )


----------



## doctorjazz

Didn't see anything when I went to the site specific (cost, etc). I suspect it is more than I can spend on it anyway...


----------



## Tanjiro

doctorjazz said:


> Didn't see anything when I went to the site specific (cost, etc). I suspect it is more than I can spend on it anyway...


Check on EA FB page and you will find the price


----------



## hattrick15

moneypls said:


> Check on EA FB page and you will find the price



I've looked at the EA Facebook page and, while I see a post from 16 hours ago, there is no price listed.  Also, still don't see it on their website either.  

I'm based in the US, so maybe my IP address is taking me to a different page then you.

Can you list the price you see?


----------



## Karendar

So, did I win a free cable yet?


----------



## CalvinW

It’s $899 USD


----------



## kubig123

doctorjazz said:


> Didn't see anything when I went to the site specific (cost, etc). I suspect it is more than I can spend on it anyway...



Contact them by email.

info@effectaudio.com


----------



## PinkyPowers

lol. At least I did my part and got it up in time on Head-Fi. Eric will have to b1tch slap whoever runs the EA website.


----------



## kubig123

Now the cable is available to order from the EA website.

https://www.effectaudio.com/iem-heritage-series/leonidas-black-limited-edition.html


----------



## jessnie

PinkyPowers said:


> lol. At least I did my part and got it up in time on Head-Fi. Eric will have to b1tch slap whoever runs the EA website.


I don't know if it's just me, but their website is really slow to load from the U.S. and I also have problem browsing any product specific page through my iphone (it keeps crushing and reloading)...


----------



## chaiyuta

kubig123 said:


> Now the cable is available to order from the EA website.
> 
> https://www.effectaudio.com/iem-heritage-series/leonidas-black-limited-edition.html



It looks a great deal. Buy the Black VIP access ticket, Get Free one upgraded cable.


----------



## kubig123

chaiyuta said:


> It looks a great deal. Buy the Black VIP access ticket, Get Free one upgraded cable.



Only 7 more to go..

https://www.facebook.com/effectaudi...509965.368292027235/10155991493932236/?type=3


----------



## EffectAudio

PinkyPowers said:


> lol. At least I did my part and got it up in time on Head-Fi. Eric will have to b1tch slap whoever runs the EA website.



Thanks buddy, and you're right. Damn, our web backend designers always gives me a headache. =/


----------



## EffectAudio

​

Effect Audio Management and Myself would like to wish everybody a Merry X'mas and Happy Holidays!  I personally would like to thank everybody for the support throughout 2017. It was a tough year with many obstacles and challenges for me personally and the company in itself. I very much appreciate all the support shown from the community, manufacturers and brand supporters as well as our review partners and friends, i couldn't have made it through the year if not for all the help rendered from you guys! 

Effect Audio has grown strength to strength from 2 years ago where nobody has heard of the brand to where we are today, being one of the most prominent figures within the cable industry. It's all thanks to the support of our community and followings as well as our valued partners that we grew to where we are today. Being still relatively small scale as compared to many MNCs, we are still exploring the apt operations methodologies and have been constantly improving to meet your needs. If you're one of our guests who have had a unpleasant shopping experience dealing with any one of us, or faced delays in productions especially during my period of absence from the company due to other commitments, please accept my sincerest apologies, as i shall seek to rectify such issues in the coming year. Please do be patient with us!  

Moving forward, 2018 we will be planning for a lot more regional meet & greet , dinners and events as well as more shows to visit and get together with you guys. I hope to be able to see and catch up more with you guys in the coming year! Also, i'll be spending a bulk of my time in a very very *special* project and will be releasing more details at a later date with you guys! 

Again, thank you all for your support , patience and understanding throughout the year.

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

We've gotten yet another award from Headfonia~! 2017 Best Cable Award goes to "Horus"! 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

We're ecstatic to received another award:
*
"Thor Silver II"*


"At $399 the Thor II is excellent value for what I think is a cable that simply works with a very wide range of IEMs in terms of dynamic range improvements, staging depth and imaging control and bringing out the excitement and sparkle in any treble response."

 

Here's wishing everybody a blessed and bountiful new year ahead~! Expect more from Effect Audio in 2018!

-Eric​


----------



## EffectAudio

Coming right up! 

"Lionheart" Review  - @Wyville 
"Lionheart 8 Wire" Review - @Deezel177 

Im Stoked!


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Coming right up!
> 
> "Lionheart" Review  - @Wyville
> "Lionheart 8 Wire" Review - @Deezel177
> ...


I can't wait to get cracking! Just a couple of more days of hard work here in the woods... on the sofa... by a roaring fire... watching squirrels and birds. It is hard work, but somebody has got to do it.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> I can't wait to get cracking! Just a couple of more days of hard work here in the woods... on the sofa... by a roaring fire... watching squirrels and birds. It is hard work, but somebody has got to do it.



God knows what i would give to swap positions with you right now...


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> God knows what i would give to swap positions with you right now...


We have a spare bedroom available!


----------



## EffectAudio

*[IMPORTANT NOTICE]*

*Termination Of Dealership - Music Sanctuary (Effective 04/01/18)*​
Due to multiple issues arising from *"Parallel Import/Export" *which infringes distribution rights agreement; *“Negligent Misrepresentation"* of Effect Audio & our products, Effect Audio will terminate the aforementioned dealership account with effective immediately.

Effect Audio reviews distribution rights very seriously and will not hesitate to take action against rogue dealerships if necessary. Please kindly support your local authorised dealer for warranty protection and ensure product authenticity.​

For further inquiries, please feel free to contact us at:

Effect Audio 
_110 Lorong 23 Geylang
#06-01, Victory Center
Singapore 388410_
Tel : +65 82003584
Email : info@effectaudio.com

We sincerely thank everybody for the continued support of Effect Audio.

Best Regards,
Effect Audio Management

4th January 2018


----------



## tim0chan

EffectAudio said:


> *[IMPORTANT NOTICE]*
> 
> *Termination Of Dealership - Music Sanctuary (Effective 04/01/18)*​
> Due to multiple issues arising from *"Parallel Import/Export" *which infringes distribution rights agreement; *“Negligent Misrepresentation"* of Effect Audio & our products, Effect Audio will terminate the aforementioned dealership account with effective immediately.
> ...


Dayum this getting pretty serious


----------



## Fafner

EffectAudio said:


> *[IMPORTANT NOTICE]*
> 
> *Termination Of Dealership - Music Sanctuary (Effective 04/01/18)*​
> Due to multiple issues arising from *"Parallel Import/Export" *which infringes distribution rights agreement; *“Negligent Misrepresentation"* of Effect Audio & our products, Effect Audio will terminate the aforementioned dealership account with effective immediately.
> ...




Wow, I tought this one was one of the apparently serious ones. 
Not that it does matter to me, as I got my Horus directly from EA.


----------



## Rei87

Fafner said:


> Wow, I tought this one was one of the apparently serious ones.
> Not that it does matter to me, as I got my Horus directly from EA.



Funny how effect terminates dealership for parallel importing, but effect themselves does direct sales to customers anyway.


----------



## Fafner

Rei87 said:


> Funny how effect terminates dealership for parallel importing, but effect themselves does direct sales to customers anyway.



I think it depends from Country to Country. Ofc in my case there aren't any official dealers in Switzerland, thus they handle it directly.


----------



## EffectAudio

Rei87 said:


> Funny how effect terminates dealership for parallel importing, but effect themselves does direct sales to customers anyway.



Hello Rei, 

To clarify, Effect Audio does not sell to customers in countries with exclusive rights to distribution. HK, Japan , Thailand customers can attest to that fact. 

Wherein, in distribution free countries, i dont think its fair to fault a manufacturers for fufilling orders direct. 

Albeit a tough decision to make,  its a management business decision to quell parallel importing / exporting to protect the integrity and operations of the brand and partners.


----------



## Lucif6r6th

Well... What's gonna happen to the EOS?


----------



## Rei87 (Jan 4, 2018)

Fafner said:


> I think it depends from Country to Country. Ofc in my case there aren't any official dealers in Switzerland, thus they handle it directly.



I dare say that that the launch response on limited cables aren’t always from Switzerland.

But your are right, for Effect is an honourable company. Effect says that MS has done less by them. And effect is an honourable company.  Effect has publiceally critiqued their integrity in its termination notice. But MS’s stated response to this has been one of cordiality. Dishonesty should be made of harsher stuff. But effect is an honourable company.


----------



## Fafner (Jan 4, 2018)

Rei87 said:


> I dare say that that the launch response on limited cables aren’t always from Switzerland.
> 
> But your are right, for Effect is an honourable company. Effect says that MS has done less by them. And effect is an honourable company.  Effect has publiceally critiqued their integrity in its termination notice. But MS’s stated response to this has been one of cordiality. Dishonesty should be made of harsher stuff. But effect is an honourable company.




Looks you had a bad experience with them, or you are personally involved in this story. I'm sorry, but I can do nothing about it, nor I can say anything about who's right or who's wrong, and honestly I don't really care. Thus I invite you to direction your gentle attacks somewhere else. Thanks.


----------



## Rei87

Fafner said:


> Looks you had a bad experience with them, or you are personally involved in this story. I'm sorry, but I can do nothing about it, nor I can say anything about who's right or who's wrong, and honestly I don't really care. Thus I invite you to direction your gentle attacks somewhere else. Thanks.



You are right, that buyers have had bad experiences with the effect, and it was not my wish to be one of them (who would wish for negative experiences when parting with their hard earned cash)? 

That said, I agree that you can’t say that who’s right and wrong, and since you don’t care I too kindly invite you to direct your responses elsewhere, since here the ppl do actually care or have been involved at some time, in either capacity as customers(me for instance) or insider.


----------



## Fafner (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks, but I'm old enough to decide myself if I want to say or not to say something, and I don't need to get authorized from you or whoever else. Enough of this, I got better to do than playing with net kids / keyboard lions. 
Welcome in my ignore list, btw...think I won't suffer missing your later content.


----------



## rayquaza

Fafner said:


> Thanks, but I'm old enough to decide myself if I want to say or not to say something, and I don't need to get authorized from you or whoever else. Enough of this, I got better to do than playing with net kids / keyboard lions.
> Welcome in my ignore list, btw...think I won't suffer missing your later content.


I thought u said u did not care, but u took the effort to edit your comments 5 TIMES n block him


----------



## Fafner (Jan 4, 2018)

rayquaza said:


> I thought u said u did not care, but u took the effort to edit your comments 5 TIMES n block him



I just can't stand ppl immediately switching to personal attack mode, implicit or explicit that it may be. Do you want to be the next one? It isn't that much of an effort, at the end. 
Editing was more a fact of me not being native english, but if you want to believe something else, do whatever you wish


----------



## Lucif6r6th

argument?! shoo~ go away


----------



## Rei87

Lucif6r6th said:


> argument?! shoo~ go away



I agree. Rayquaza, whoever you are thanks but it’s ok. I don’t really mind ad hominen attacks even if the comments aren’t contributing at all. 
I just wanted to say that there are customers like me, and apparently more from the fb post, who have had negative experiences with their effect purchase, and have had to reply on MS to step in. But this isn’t the avenue to bring up past events, nor is it good manners to publically slander another on an online platform, so I’ll won’t go into details. Hence you can understand our surprise at this turn of events. Understandably, this is an effect fanpage, but there isn’t exactly a MS page so....there. 
To be fair, i suspect that there is indeed an issue, but it takes two hands to clap, and that the issue lies elsewhere. But, what do I know, for effect is an honourable company.


----------



## Jackpot77

Sounds like a rough few days in the Effect Audio offices at the moment.



EffectAudio said:


> Will be released by the end of the month buddy



To put the thread back on a happier footing, did you guys decide who's New Year you are going to make yet on the BF giveaway?


----------



## azabu (Jan 6, 2018)

EffectAudio said:


> *[IMPORTANT NOTICE]*
> 
> *Termination Of Dealership - Music Sanctuary (Effective 04/01/18)*​
> Due to multiple issues arising from *"Parallel Import/Export" *which infringes distribution rights agreement; *“Negligent Misrepresentation"* of Effect Audio & our products, Effect Audio will terminate the aforementioned dealership account with effective immediately.
> ...



This could have been resolved with a beer.

Edit: I'm hoping this relationship could be resolved. MS is the most trusted and helpful vendor in SE Asia. It would be cool to have Sony WM1 DAPs modded by Music Sanctuary with Effect Audio cable.


----------



## ezekiel77

Lucif6r6th said:


> Well... What's gonna happen to the EOS?


First and last collabo I guess. Like Robert Plant and Alison Krauss making one crazy good album together then parting ways. That's life.


----------



## Bosk

Has anyone managed to compare either of Effect Audio's 3.5mm Mini-to-mini cables with similar offerings from ALO audio? I'll be in the market for an interconnect soon and am having a tough time finding recent impressions of IC's from either company as all the focus seems to be around IEM cables nowadays.


----------



## EffectAudio

With that aside , We can start 2018 anew ~! Here's the announcement of our giveaway winner !

@kubig123 

PM us with your details and a Thor Silver II+ is underway to ya'


----------



## Jackpot77

Congratulations @kubig123 - not a bad way to start the new year!


----------



## kubig123

EffectAudio said:


> With that aside , We can start 2018 anew ~! Here's the announcement of our giveaway winner !
> 
> @kubig123
> 
> PM us with your details and a Thor Silver II+ is underway to ya'



Thank you EA, a very unexpected surprise!!!


----------



## jscmd2000

Lucky~~   congrats!


----------



## WayneWoondirts

EffectAudio said:


> *[IMPORTANT NOTICE]*
> 
> *Termination Of Dealership - Music Sanctuary (Effective 04/01/18)*​
> Due to multiple issues arising from *"Parallel Import/Export" *which infringes distribution rights agreement; *“Negligent Misrepresentation"* of Effect Audio & our products, Effect Audio will terminate the aforementioned dealership account with effective immediately.
> ...



While I think it is a pity that Effect Audio kicks out MS (they might even be the biggest retailer in our field...), it is very important to look at both sides of this.
EA has to be able to protect their dealers and distributors that their territory is valued and that others cannot sell directly into other areas. Therefore I totally understand the move from EA, especially since there must be some sort of agreement between EA and their dealers.
I do get that customers want their rights to purchase from wherever they can, simply because this is the internet and importing products has never been that easy. But from a professional point of view a relationship between manufacturer and distributor/retailer has to be respected and valued. I believe it was not an easy decision by EA and there definitely have been warnings. As said before, MS probably is one of the biggest out there. EA cares about their partners, otherwise they would have just looked away...

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kubig123

Jackpot77 said:


> Congratulations @kubig123 - not a bad way to start the new year!


Absolutely, I completely forgot about this giveaway!!!


----------



## ironpeg

My saying in this is business ethic is the must in conducting business.
Rei was right that EA also sells directly to customers in countries that DOES NOT HAVE "EXCLUSIVE DISTRIBUTION AGREEMENT".
However, EA also honors that agreement.
Thus, the final decision to make the purchases falls solely into customers' preferences.

Me myself, I live in 2 countries so I prefer to make my purchase only from EA where applicable. Why?? Because customer service is much better than the dealer.

Well, there is a case in another country in SE Asia with another brand.
There was an unauthorized dealer in one small country north of Malaysia selling high end DAPs from a country south of North Korea which the unauthorized dealer bought from an authorized distributor from a country south of Malaysia. Once the authorized distributor found out, they reported to that high end DAPs company.
The result was that the authorized distributor from a country south of Malaysia was terminated.

This, in my opinion, is a fair decision to Music Sanctuary made by Effect Audio. Who would want a business partner who has no business ethic?


----------



## nogi replicant

It is unfortunate that this is the outcome of the MS and Effect relationship. If MS have indeed breached the contract between them and effect then I see it as within Effect’s rights to terminate said contract. I would like to think that a pragmatic discussion would have occurred between the two parties prior to that however. Likely did and an agreed position going forward could not be met. I am sure due diligence has been carried out by Effect prior to termination, so the grounds are likely legitimate, else MS could likely take legal action. 

To balance any negative perceptions regarding MS’ ethics I would like to say that as a repeat customer I have found MS to provide outstanding customer service, pre sale, during sale, and after sales support. I can’t recommend them highly enough and I will continue to buy from them with 100% confidence.


----------



## Wyville

kubig123 said:


> Absolutely, I completely forgot about this giveaway!!!


I didn't forget about it and it is great to see you got it! 

Yesterday I came home from holiday and found this little beauty on my doorstep...


----------



## kubig123

Wyville said:


> I didn't forget about it and it is great to see you got it!
> 
> Yesterday I came home from holiday and found this little beauty on my doorstep...



Thank you!

I'll be waiting for your review


----------



## fzman

I try to refrain from commenting on the 'business side' of things here, as I work in High-End audio.  My account here is mine alone, and I do not speak for my employer here, but nonetheless, my affiliation is noted on every post I make.

That said, I would have preferred if Effect Audio had simply posted that they had ended their relationship with MS, and that, going forward, product warranties might be effected.  The how and why is a private matter between MS and EE, and no mention of it was necessary (in my opinion, of course).  I also am uncomfortable with people speculating (without any factual basis whatsoever) as to what happened between MS and EE.  I've met Eric et. al. from EE, and they are nice people,  and their cables are excellent.  Thta's what this thread is about.


----------



## Imusicman

Agree with fzman. Time to move on folks and get the thread back on track 

Happy listening


----------



## chaiyuta

In this year, can I expect new brush-up premium lineup? Likes Psquared plug will not only be available for 3.5 or 2.5 but also 4.4, or etc, and EA Ferrite guard feature shall be utilised in lower models, new revised 2-pin connector from gold-plated brass to be gold plated TeCu or something new.
By the way, Does anyone here ever tried EA Hessonite ? Once Hessonite run out of stock, e-earphone removed its product page out including customer feedbacks.


----------



## Imusicman

Psquared 4.4 Count me in


----------



## hattrick15

Imusicman said:


> Psquared 4.4 Count me in


+1


----------



## EffectAudio

chaiyuta said:


> In this year, can I expect new brush-up premium lineup? Likes Psquared plug will not only be available for 3.5 or 2.5 but also 4.4, or etc, and EA Ferrite guard feature shall be utilised in lower models, new revised 2-pin connector from gold-plated brass to be gold plated TeCu or something new.
> By the way, Does anyone here ever tried EA Hessonite ? Once Hessonite run out of stock, e-earphone removed its product page out including customer feedbacks.



4.4mm, We've decided to work with Pentaconn for the premium offering, albeit it not being called PSquared (Palladium/Platinum), we do have a pentaconn collab alternative  ~ We will launch a re-termination program soon for current owners to reterminate into the PSquared superior terminations with EA Ferrite Guard. 

-Eric


----------



## kubig123

EffectAudio said:


> 4.4mm, We've decided to work with Pentaconn for the premium offering, albeit it not being called PSquared (Palladium/Platinum), we do have a pentaconn collab alternative  ~ We will launch a re-termination program soon for current owners to reterminate into the PSquared superior terminations with EA Ferrite Guard.
> 
> -Eric



This is a great news, (especially for current owners like me!).


----------



## Vitor Valeri

EffectAudio said:


> We will launch a re-termination program soon for current owners to reterminate into the PSquared superior terminations with EA Ferrite Guard.
> 
> -Eric



Good news! I'm going to reterminate my Thor Silver II !


----------



## animalsrush

EffectAudio said:


> 4.4mm, We've decided to work with Pentaconn for the premium offering, albeit it not being called PSquared (Palladium/Platinum), we do have a pentaconn collab alternative  ~ We will launch a re-termination program soon for current owners to reterminate into the PSquared superior terminations with EA Ferrite Guard.
> 
> -Eric


Excellent news for current owners like me.. lionheart with hopefully right angled 4.4 mm -squared.. keep us posted


----------



## ScareDe2 (Jan 8, 2018)

wrong thread


----------



## EffectAudio

Well Aged "Leonidas" , derived from the first batch ship out date - 2 years ago. 

-Eric


----------



## aaf evo

So tempted to pulling the trigger on the Leonidas for my Fourte but I just can't click the "place order" button! Someone push me over the edge and make me do it, lol!


----------



## hattrick15

aaf evo said:


> So tempted to pulling the trigger on the Leonidas for my Fourte but I just can't click the "place order" button! Someone push me over the edge and make me do it, lol!



You should do this.  I found the Leo to be the best match for the Fourte (before I sold my Fourte).  It's a beautiful looking cable to boot (not to mention the awesome leather case).


----------



## Wyville

aaf evo said:


> So tempted to pulling the trigger on the Leonidas for my Fourte but I just can't click the "place order" button! Someone push me over the edge and make me do it, lol!


Here's a treat! Now, push that button...


----------



## SeeSax

I'm up to my ears in cables, but am finally getting to try an Effect Audio cable in the form of the EOS (which is probably now going to disappear). I then, because I'm partially insane, decided I wanted the Thor Silver II+ and the Bespoke Leonidas + Thor Silver II from a certain seller that I will now not mention as ex-demo units. Can't wait to receive all three of these cables. I know at least one of these (hopefully) will have a permanent home on my Dita Dream since the ergonomics of that cable is about as pleasant as paying taxes in the rain up hill in both directions. Anyway, will report back with some pics when these arrive!

-Collin-


----------



## kubig123

SeeSax said:


> I'm up to my ears in cables, but am finally getting to try an Effect Audio cable in the form of the EOS (which is probably now going to disappear). I then, because I'm partially insane, decided I wanted the Thor Silver II+ and the Bespoke Leonidas + Thor Silver II from a certain seller that I will now not mention as ex-demo units. Can't wait to receive all three of these cables. I know at least one of these (hopefully) will have a permanent home on my Dita Dream since the ergonomics of that cable is about as pleasant as paying taxes in the rain up hill in both directions. Anyway, will report back with some pics when these arrive!
> 
> -Collin-



yes, that dealer has quite some deals if anybody is interested in EA cables.


----------



## Deezel177

Effect Audio 8-wire Lionheart - The Golden Fleece


----------



## jscmd2000

Deezel177 said:


> Effect Audio 8-wire Lionheart - The Golden Fleece
> 
> ​



Nice~ and beutiful!
Assuming these are in your possession, how are they compared to the 4-wire...  2x the sound stage?


----------



## Deezel177

jscmd2000 said:


> Nice~ and beutiful!
> Assuming these are in your possession, how are they compared to the 4-wire...  2x the sound stage?



There are comparisons to the 4-wire throughout the review, as well as a dedicated section comparing the two on the third page.


----------



## aaf evo

SeeSax said:


> I'm up to my ears in cables, but am finally getting to try an Effect Audio cable in the form of the EOS (which is probably now going to disappear). I then, because I'm partially insane, decided I wanted the Thor Silver II+ and the Bespoke Leonidas + Thor Silver II from a certain seller that I will now not mention as ex-demo units. Can't wait to receive all three of these cables. I know at least one of these (hopefully) will have a permanent home on my Dita Dream since the ergonomics of that cable is about as pleasant as paying taxes in the rain up hill in both directions. Anyway, will report back with some pics when these arrive!
> 
> -Collin-



I also browsed that we site yesterday but wasn’t familiar with the bespoke series so I wanted to do research. They’re all gone now, looks like I missed out


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Effect Audio 8-wire Lionheart - The Golden Fleece
> 
> ​


Excellent work again, and great pictures! What camera and lens do you use?


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Excellent work again, and great pictures! What camera and lens do you use?



Thanks man! This was shot on a Canon 5D Mk. 3, with an EF 100mm/f2.8L Macro IS lens. I personally rock a Fujifilm XT-10, but there are perks to living with a professional photographer in the house.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Thanks man! This was shot on a Canon 5D Mk. 3, with an EF 100mm/f2.8L Macro IS lens. I personally rock a Fujifilm XT-10, but there are perks to living with a professional photographer in the house.


Hehe, quite a perk!  Very nice camera and lens combo! (Fuji has some really cool stuff too, btw!) I still need a decent macro lens for my trusty 7D. It is really hard to capture the wires of the cable well when you're constantly fighting the minimum focus distance of a regular lens.  Plus I have no decent light setup (used to do landscape and bird photography) and that adds to the challenge. But yeah, these images are superbly done!


----------



## jscmd2000

Sorry, Deezel, I thought it was just a picture but saw and read the review.  Great review!  And nice pics, indeed!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Hehe, quite a perk!  Very nice camera and lens combo! (Fuji has some really cool stuff too, btw!) I still need a decent macro lens for my trusty 7D. It is really hard to capture the wires of the cable well when you're constantly fighting the minimum focus distance of a regular lens.  Plus I have no decent light setup (used to do landscape and bird photography) and that adds to the challenge. But yeah, these images are superbly done!



I agree; wires look their best when the lens is millimetres away from touching the insulation. All of my reviews (except for the Eos one) have been photographed with 100% natural lighting, but that's generally because I'm lazy and I have nothing to do during the day. 



jscmd2000 said:


> Sorry, Deezel, I thought it was just a picture but saw and read the review.  Great review!  And nice pics, indeed!



No problem, man. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## aaf evo

I got this notification so i registered for the newsletter but I don't know how to activate the 20% coupon. Any help?


----------



## EffectAudio

aaf evo said:


> I got this notification so i registered for the newsletter but I don't know how to activate the 20% coupon. Any help?



Hey Buddy, 

I'm terribly terribly sorry. We're in the process of testing the Pop-up subscription with our backend web engineers. It's a template that was uploaded in error, i'm having them to take it down ASAP to prevent further misunderstandings. Please accept my apologies in this mix up, if there's anything i could do for you, please don't hesitate to reach me at my mailbox. 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> I agree; wires look their best when the lens is millimetres away from touching the insulation. All of my reviews (except for the Eos one) have been photographed with 100% natural lighting, but that's generally because I'm lazy and I have nothing to do during the day.


Well, I did some experimenting and I think it turned out pretty decent considering the limitations...


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Well, I did some experimenting and I think it turned out pretty decent considering the limitations...



Sweet shot, man! Some direct light would make those wires glimmer though.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Sweet shot, man! Some direct light would make those wires glimmer though.


Thanks! Yeah, I know. Tried it for an hour and could not get it right. Might try again at some point.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Sweet shot, man! Some direct light would make those wires glimmer though.


Had to try again, but this is as much as I could squeeze out of my gear...


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Had to try again, but this is as much as I could squeeze out of my gear...



Right on, man. I think a tighter macro lens would work dividends. Definitely on the right track though.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Right on, man. I think a tighter macro lens would work dividends. Definitely on the right track though.


Yeah, my 17-55/2.8 is a great lens for landscapes, but not really this.  I have wanted a macro lens for a long time, but instead spent my puppy credit at the time on a 100-400L.


----------



## aaf evo

For some reason I cannot find this anywhere, but does anyone know the length of the Leonidas cable?


----------



## PinkyPowers

I don't know the exact length. It's on the shorter side, but still within the realm of expected lengths.


----------



## aaf evo

PinkyPowers said:


> I don't know the exact length. It's on the shorter side, but still within the realm of expected lengths.



Do you have any idea of it's shorter than the SPC that comes with the Tia Fourte? I find this cable short to begin with and was actually hoping the Leonidas was longer.


----------



## kubig123

PinkyPowers said:


> I don't know the exact length. It's on the shorter side, but still within the realm of expected lengths.



My Leonidas measures 116cm from the top of the plug to the ear loop. I hope it helps.


----------



## PinkyPowers

aaf evo said:


> Do you have any idea of it's shorter than the SPC that comes with the Tia Fourte? I find this cable short to begin with and was actually hoping the Leonidas was longer.



Because the stock cable has a right-angle plug, it's hard to be precise in the comparison, but Leo is just about the same length, or 1 inch shorter.

But I suggest you contact EA and ask them to make you one to your specifications.


----------



## aaf evo

kubig123 said:


> My Leonidas measures 116cm from the top of the plug to the ear loop. I hope it helps.



Thank you, this helps!



PinkyPowers said:


> Because the stock cable has a right-angle plug, it's hard to be precise in the comparison, but Leo is just about the same length, or 1 inch shorter.
> 
> But I suggest you contact EA and ask them to make you one to your specifications.



Yep, that’ll be what I’ll have to do. Thanks!


----------



## EffectAudio

Our IEM Cables are of a standard length of 1.2 meters thereabouts


----------



## aaf evo

Leonidas order placed! Can't wait for it to arrive and pair it up with my Fourte. Big shout out to Eric from Effect Audio for being so helpful!


----------



## EffectAudio

aaf evo said:


> Leonidas order placed! Can't wait for it to arrive and pair it up with my Fourte. Big shout out to Eric from Effect Audio for being so helpful!



Thanks buddy~ Glad to be of help 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

Meanwhile, Effect Audio cables will be making their appearances at a French Meet in Paris organised by "tellementnomade.org" on January 20th. For more details, get in touch with @Fabaaroan ~  If you're in the vicinity, don't miss your chance for this lovely meet! 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

If you've haven't have had the chance to ; Sign up with our new mailing list - www.effectaudio.com

Subscribe to our newly created mailing list for the foremost exclusive promotions and events !!

**Hint** An event is going to be held exclusively via EDM! First dibs goes to friends in the list! 

Subscribe Now


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Meanwhile, Effect Audio cables will be making their appearances at a French Meet in Paris organised by "tellementnomade.org" on January 20th. For more details, get in touch with @Fabaaroan ~  If you're in the vicinity, don't miss your chance for this lovely meet!
> 
> -Eric


You would think that after spending months studying the work of a 19th-century French scientist, reading that website would be a doddle for me, but no... Je ne parle pas français.


----------



## Bosk

If anyone has tried either of Effect Audio's mini-mini interconnects I would love to hear how they stack up against some of the other quality 3.5mm ICs out there.


----------



## jessnie

Hi guys, does anyone know whether the earlier version of Leonidas (the one comes with gold connector) sound any differently than the newer version?


----------



## kubig123

EffectAudio said:


> With that aside , We can start 2018 anew ~! Here's the announcement of our giveaway winner !
> 
> @kubig123
> 
> PM us with your details and a Thor Silver II+ is underway to ya'



I would like to thank Eric and all the amazing people working for EA, received the Thor ll+ and I'm enjoying it paired with the Encore and the AK 70.

I'll be a loyal customer for the years to come!

Looking forward to meet you an one of the CanJam.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

jessnie said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know whether the earlier version of Leonidas (the one comes with gold connector) sound any differently than the newer version?



I can tell you in a few days, after I've received my new Black Edition Leo.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

kubig123 said:


> I would like to thank Eric and all the amazing people working for EA, received the Thor ll+ and I'm enjoying it paired with the Encore and the AK 70.
> 
> I'll be a loyal customer for the years to come!
> 
> Looking forward to meet you an one of the CanJam.



Its 2Pin connector has the Right (R) and Left (L) symbols. Until recently (late last year) the cables were coming without the symbols...


----------



## Wyville

kubig123 said:


> I would like to thank Eric and all the amazing people working for EA, received the Thor ll+ and I'm enjoying it paired with the Encore and the AK 70.
> 
> I'll be a loyal customer for the years to come!
> 
> Looking forward to meet you an one of the CanJam.


Looks like an amazing pairing. Enjoy!


Vitor Valeri said:


> Its 2Pin connector has the Right (R) and Left (L) symbols. Until recently (late last year) the cables were coming without the symbols...


Yes, I noticed this on my Lionheart too. A small, but very practical improvement!


----------



## EffectAudio

kubig123 said:


> I would like to thank Eric and all the amazing people working for EA, received the Thor ll+ and I'm enjoying it paired with the Encore and the AK 70.
> 
> I'll be a loyal customer for the years to come!
> 
> Looking forward to meet you an one of the CanJam.



Thank you for your kind words buddy! See you in Canjam NYC? 



Wyville said:


> Looks like an amazing pairing. Enjoy!
> 
> Yes, I noticed this on my Lionheart too. A small, but very practical improvement!



Kudos on noticing the difference  I'm glad the the subtle adjustments did help y'all out. We received several inquiries about the polarity of the connectors in mid 2017, so we began to design and manufacture new pin barrels with the L / R wordings. We shipped out the first batch around Q3 2017 iirc.

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Kudos on noticing the difference  I'm glad the the subtle adjustments did help y'all out. We received several inquiries about the polarity of the connectors in mid 2017, so we began to design and manufacture new pin barrels with the L / R wordings. We shipped out the first batch around Q3 2017 iirc.
> 
> -Eric


And kudos for taking the feedback of customers into consideration! I remember that we had a discussion about that here in the thread a while back ( https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/page-55#post-13728989 ), so it is great to see that was taken on board!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> And kudos for taking the feedback of customers into consideration! I remember that we had a discussion about that here in the thread a while back ( https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/page-55#post-13728989 ), so it is great to see that was taken on board!



The best way to remember (with any cable) is that the groove always faces outwards with most custom IEMs.


----------



## jessnie

Hi guys, does anyone know whether EA will have any promo / discount at the upcoming Canjam NYC 2018? I believe last year they have, not sure if they do this year.


----------



## Deezel177

jessnie said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know whether EA will have any promo / discount at the upcoming Canjam NYC 2018? I believe last year they have, not sure if they do this year.



Plans for promos of any kind are usually announced directly at the show (or soon before), but I would definitely expect discounts of some sort at shows like CanJam. You're better off asking Eric (@EffectAudio) directly.


----------



## EffectAudio

We could be running some promos with the "Premium Series" at the show for all show attendees  Nothing is firmed down yet as we're yet to enter the planning phase for NYC CanJam. We're currently all hands on deck on a very unique project 

-Eric


----------



## Fabaaroan

Ready for the show

 
I will be back with some french impressions.


----------



## Wyville

Fabaaroan said:


> Ready for the show
> 
> I will be back with some french impressions.


Nice selection there... High five!




(That's a _French_ bulldog.  )

Enjoy the show!


----------



## EffectAudio

*[Event Alert] - Effect Audio Open House!*

Date : 24 January - 7 February
Location : Effect Audio Singapore

We're pleased to extend the invitation for our 2 weeks Open-House! Drop by to audition & feedback on our extensive collection of upgrade cables and our partners award winning IEMs!

Opening Hours :
Mon - Fri -> 10am - 6pm ; After 6pm (Appointment only)
Sat - Sun -> (Appointment Only)

Grab a *FREE "Bespoke" Gift* along with EA Goody bag while you're at it! An elusive Effect Audio SG bracelet tailored to fit your wrists.
*Whilst Stocks Lasts*

For Appointment bookings for off-hours, Please send in an email to eric@effectaudio.com

   ​


----------



## Shanling

Just want to say, Effect Audio Ares II cable is still my #1 choice to pair with Shanling players. If you see as at any show, you can bet we will have it there hooked up to our best IEMs and best player.


----------



## aaf evo

Received my Leonidas from EA today!











Eric included this t-shirt with my order as a gift due to some complications on PayPal's behind!






Pairing with my Tia Fourte and Cayin N5ii


----------



## EffectAudio

Shanling said:


> Just want to say, Effect Audio Ares II cable is still my #1 choice to pair with Shanling players. If you see as at any show, you can bet we will have it there hooked up to our best IEMs and best player.



Hey! Thank you for your kind words  We appreciate it. Haven't had the chance to try your newer players though. I'll make sure to make a bout to your booth on my next show 



aaf evo said:


> Received my Leonidas from EA today!
> Eric included this t-shirt with my order as a gift due to some complications on PayPal's behind!
> Pairing with my Tia Fourte and Cayin N5ii



Glad that everything is sorted out and you received the package on time! 

-Eric


----------



## Shanling

EffectAudio said:


> Hey! Thank you for your kind words  We appreciate it. Haven't had the chance to try your newer players though. I'll make sure to make a bout to your booth on my next show
> 
> -Eric



Gonna be in Canjam Singapore   Bringing my Ares IIs back to their original home


----------



## EffectAudio




----------



## Wyville

aaf evo said:


> Received my Leonidas from EA today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like an amazing pairing there! Do share some impressions once you have had a bit more time with it all, but most of all, enjoy the hell out of it!


----------



## msiekkb

I have question about compare Thor Silver and Eros II, because I searching cable to CA FIBAE3 which add a little more body on lower female vocals and more allure than stock cable. I don't lost fast attacking and decay.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

msiekkb said:


> I have question about compare Thor Silver and Eros II, because I searching cable to CA FIBAE3 which add a little more body on lower female vocals and more allure than stock cable. I don't lost fast attacking and decay.



I'll try and test both for you with my FIBAE3


----------



## msiekkb

I can't wait for this.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

msiekkb said:


> I have question about compare Thor Silver and Eros II, because I searching cable to CA FIBAE3 which add a little more body on lower female vocals and more allure than stock cable. I don't lost fast attacking and decay.



Thor Silver II will be more to your liking, the Eros II does not add more body to the sound, it just opens it up and widens the soundstage and there are better defined layers. The Ares II does add more body to lower female vocals, and is my go to cable with them.

The Thor Silver II is similar, but does not add the extra sparkle up top that the Ares II does, and also the Thor Silver II has a slightly wider soundstage.


----------



## msiekkb (Jan 25, 2018)

Very thanks for your impressions. Ares II I thinking to much warm and slow attack and decay for me. I no add any warm and slowest  to FIBAE3 than stock cable. Only I want a little more body on lowest female vocals, because sometimes is too dry, example Keiko in Kalafina


I want this same signature, attack, decay as like stock cable. Separation, layers, resolution if will be better than is very fine for me.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

msiekkb said:


> Very thanks for your impressions. Ares II I thinking to much warm and slow attack and decay for me. I no add any warm and slowest  to FIBAE3 than stock cable. Only I want a little more body on lowest female vocals, because sometimes is too dry, example Keiko in Kalafina
> 
> 
> I want this same signature, attack, decay as like stock cable. Separation, layers, resolution if will be better than is very fine for me.




Eros II is closest to stock signature, whilst adding extra air and separation, along with clarity. But it does not get rid of the slightly dry sound of the vocals in that track.

The Thor Silver II is not dry sounding, but it is slightly fuller than the Eros II, but not as full as Ares II, or slow in any way. It add body down low without taking away attack, but the edges of notes are a little rounded and not as sharp as with Eros II.

Stock is somewhat between the two, drier than the Thor Silver II, but not as clean and the Eros II. The Eros II is the most expansive in terms of air and soundstage, but the Thor Silver II adds body and warmth to the lower vocals and never sounds harsh.


----------



## msiekkb

Very thanks Oscar for your impression, very useful.


----------



## EffectAudio

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Eros II is closest to stock signature, whilst adding extra air and separation, along with clarity. But it does not get rid of the slightly dry sound of the vocals in that track.
> 
> The Thor Silver II is not dry sounding, but it is slightly fuller than the Eros II, but not as full as Ares II, or slow in any way. It add body down low without taking away attack, but the edges of notes are a little rounded and not as sharp as with Eros II.
> 
> Stock is somewhat between the two, drier than the Thor Silver II, but not as clean and the Eros II. The Eros II is the most expansive in terms of air and soundstage, but the Thor Silver II adds body and warmth to the lower vocals and never sounds harsh.



Very soon, i'm gonna owe you more than a coffee the next time i visit UK


----------



## Wyville

For anyone who is interested, I just put up my full review of Lionheart:

*Effect Audio Lionheart - A Maestro Of Harmony*


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> For anyone who is interested, I just put up my full review of Lionheart:
> 
> *Effect Audio Lionheart - A Maestro Of Harmony*
> 
> ​



Excellent review, as you know it is one of my favourites from the Effect lineup and you now know why  a natural tone but with excellent layering, air and separation.


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Excellent review, as you know it is one of my favourites from the Effect lineup and you now know why  a natural tone but with excellent layering, air and separation.


Thanks! Yes you are absolutely right and I love this cable to bits. It does exactly those things that suit my preferences.


----------



## ezekiel77

Wyville said:


> Thanks! Yes you are absolutely right and I love this cable to bits. It does exactly those things that suit my preferences.


Endgame cable found... Now to find the lucky IEM to pair them with haha.


----------



## Wyville (Jan 26, 2018)

ezekiel77 said:


> Endgame cable found... Now to find the lucky IEM to pair them with haha.


While I am of course curious to hear more cables, I do think Lionheart will be very hard to beat as my personal favourite. And as for the IEMs... I might have something up my sleeve.


----------



## doctorjazz

Great review, @Wyville!!!


----------



## Wyville

doctorjazz said:


> Great review, @Wyville!!!


Thanks! It was a lot of fun to do, especially because I had the opportunity to pair Lionheart with the VE5. Absolute heaven!


----------



## kubig123

Wyville said:


> Thanks! It was a lot of fun to do, especially because I had the opportunity to pair Lionheart with the VE5. Absolute heaven!



That has to be a really nice combo!!!!


----------



## Wyville

kubig123 said:


> That has to be a really nice combo!!!!


It is! Lionheart adds a bit of warmth that makes the VE5 sound incredibly natural, while maintaining the characteristics of the VE5. I only spent a little bit of time with it for this review, but will certainly also include more on the pairing in my VE5 review.


----------



## animalsrush (Jan 26, 2018)

Wyville said:


> For anyone who is interested, I just put up my full review of Lionheart:
> 
> *Effect Audio Lionheart - A Maestro Of Harmony*
> 
> ​


Couldn’t agree more.. love lionheart balanced 4.4 mm  pairing with k10 CIEM and Sony wm1z .. it makes vocals sound sublime, bass has the rumble and sound very organic. Before lionheart my k10s were missing the vocal presentation as I liked it.. it is end game atleast for me in terms of cables. They are comfortable and non fatiguing

PC


----------



## Wyville

animalsrush said:


> Couldn’t agree more.. love lionheart balanced 4.4 mm  pairing with k10 CIEM and Sony wm1z .. it makes vocals sound sublime, bass has the rumble and sound very organic. Before lionheart my k10s were missing the vocal presentation as I liked it.. it is end game atleast for me in terms of cables. They are comfortable and non fatiguing
> 
> PC


Oh nice pairing there with the k10 and the 1Z! I have been wondering what a cable like Lionheart would do with Noble's IEMs. I have heard almost all of them (except for the Django) and am especially curious about the pairing with the Katana and Encore. The k10 sound like they pair really well with Lionheart!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Our picture Sunday today is about the the Horus. We'll be posting the Horus and PW Audio 1960s (4-wire) comparison review soon btw.
https://www.headfonia.com/picture-sunday-effect-audio-horus/


----------



## SeeSax

I have an Eros II+ on the way and I haven't seen much posted about it. It seems to be half 22awg silver from the Thor II+ and half the 22awg copper from the Ares II+ (maybe I'm way off). 

Is this a warm cable? It would seem to be warmer than the Thor II+ since it's got some copper in it, but I know that is a generalization and I even saw a few members saying Eros is not on the warm side. Just curious how this compares to it's full silver counterpart. Thinking of using it on my Dita Dream...all thoughts welcome and appreciated 

-Collin-


----------



## ezekiel77

SeeSax said:


> I have an Eros II+ on the way and I haven't seen much posted about it. It seems to be half 22awg silver from the Thor II+ and half the 22awg copper from the Ares II+ (maybe I'm way off).
> 
> Is this a warm cable? It would seem to be warmer than the Thor II+ since it's got some copper in it, but I know that is a generalization and I even saw a few members saying Eros is not on the warm side. Just curious how this compares to it's full silver counterpart. Thinking of using it on my Dita Dream...all thoughts welcome and appreciated
> 
> -Collin-


I asked for a small comparo between the Eros II plus and non-plus and this was Eric's reply. The plus seems just a tad warmer.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hig...sons-and-reviews.804952/page-99#post-13995539


----------



## SeeSax

ezekiel77 said:


> I asked for a small comparo between the Eros II plus and non-plus and this was Eric's reply. The plus seems just a tad warmer.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hig...sons-and-reviews.804952/page-99#post-13995539



That’s so cool. Thanks man!


----------



## Imusicman

Wyville said:


> For anyone who is interested, I just put up my full review of Lionheart:
> 
> *Effect Audio Lionheart - A Maestro Of Harmony*
> 
> ​



Excellent review


----------



## Imusicman

Ultrainferno said:


> Our picture Sunday today is about the the Horus. We'll be posting the Horus and PW Audio 1960s (4-wire) comparison review soon btw.
> https://www.headfonia.com/picture-sunday-effect-audio-horus/



looking forward to this


----------



## Imusicman

animalsrush said:


> Couldn’t agree more.. love lionheart balanced 4.4 mm  pairing with k10 CIEM and Sony wm1z .. it makes vocals sound sublime, bass has the rumble and sound very organic. Before lionheart my k10s were missing the vocal presentation as I liked it.. it is end game atleast for me in terms of cables. They are comfortable and non fatiguing
> 
> PC



The Lionheart is on my shortlist as an upgrade for my W80's /WM1Z 

Im hoping that Effect Audio will be at this years London CanJam so I can finally audition the range for myself.

Please, please bring some MMCX options Eric


----------



## Wyville

Imusicman said:


> Excellent review


Thanks! 


Imusicman said:


> The Lionheart is on my shortlist as an upgrade for my W80's /WM1Z
> 
> Im hoping that Effect Audio will be at this years London CanJam so I can finally audition the range for myself.
> 
> Please, please bring some MMCX options Eric


I expect they will be there, but if you are in the UK you can always check with HiFiHeadphones, as there might be more opportunities to demo. (The Headroom Show will be at the end of March, but I have no idea if they will be there.) I ordered my Ares II through them and @Oscar-HiFi is a great guy to talk to!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I expect they will be there, but if you are in the UK you can always check with HiFiHeadphones, as there might be more opportunities to demo. (The Headroom Show will be at the end of March, but I have no idea if they will be there.) I ordered my Ares II through them and @Oscar-HiFi is a great guy to talk to!



We will be taking Effect to Canjam and hoping Eric comes over for it 

We have them all in 2-pin, 2.5mm balanced, but do have 2-pin to MMCX adaptors 

Unfortunately we're not doing the Headroom show


----------



## Imusicman

Wyville said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I expect they will be there, but if you are in the UK you can always check with HiFiHeadphones, as there might be more opportunities to demo. (The Headroom Show will be at the end of March, but I have no idea if they will be there.) I ordered my Ares II through them and @Oscar-HiFi is a great guy to talk to!



Totally agree. I have previously purchased 2 IEM's from them and found them to be great to deal with. They swapped out my 1st purchase which developed a fault with no quibbles and also price matched my purchase. It really doesn't get much better than that IMHO


----------



## flinkenick (Feb 1, 2018)

SeeSax said:


> I have an Eros II+ on the way and I haven't seen much posted about it. It seems to be half 22awg silver from the Thor II+ and half the 22awg copper from the Ares II+ (maybe I'm way off).
> 
> Is this a warm cable? It would seem to be warmer than the Thor II+ since it's got some copper in it, but I know that is a generalization and I even saw a few members saying Eros is not on the warm side. Just curious how this compares to it's full silver counterpart. Thinking of using it on my Dita Dream...all thoughts welcome and appreciated
> 
> -Collin-


Eros II+ has more mid- and upper-bass than Eros II. So it adds more body to the bass, although as with Ares II+ it is a bit of a woolly bass, as the emphasis is on the upper regions. Eros II by comparison is a bit leaner in bass, also when compared to Ares II or II+, but shares a similar clear but neutral signature to Eros II+. The signatures of the Eros twins can perhaps best be described as 'uncolored', as they don't lean heavily towards any direction; neither warm nor bright, and void of additional sparkle. So despite the increased bass of Eros II+, it retains a neutral tonality; but it is especially smooth.


----------



## SeeSax

flinkenick said:


> Eros II+ has more mid- and upper-bass than Eros II. So it adds more body to the bass, although as with Ares II+ it is a bit of a woolly bass, as the emphasis is on the upper regions. Eros II by comparison is a bit leaner in bass, also when compared to Ares II or II+, but shares a similar clear but neutral signature to Eros II+. The signatures of the Eros twins can perhaps best be described as 'uncolored', as they don't lean heavily towards any direction; neither warm nor bright, and void of additional sparkle. So despite the increased bass of Eros II+, it retains a neutral signature; but it is especially smooth.



Thanks Nic, appreciate that. Sounds like a good candidate for something I do not wish to increase the treble sparkle on, but perhaps bring up the mid-bass a bit. I'll give it a try on the S-EM9, because why not right?  

-Collin-


----------



## animalsrush

Imusicman said:


> The Lionheart is on my shortlist as an upgrade for my W80's /WM1Z
> 
> Im hoping that Effect Audio will be at this years London CanJam so I can finally audition the range for myself.
> 
> Please, please bring some MMCX options Eric


With wm1z go balanced. Also if your player has fw 1.2 not 2.0 lionheart will make it lush and organic.. it is simply the best all round cable out there atleast imo

Pc


----------



## olddude

If anyone is looking for an Effect Audio Ares ll+ balanced 2.5  2 pin CIEM cable, the one I got is up for sale (check in my signature for link).  I liked it, but it just didn't meet my sound signature desires.  About six hours of use, warm/dark/smooth/musical in comparison to standard Ares ll which, on my SP1000SS, is analytical, bright and transparent.  Perfect condition.


----------



## EffectAudio (Feb 9, 2018)

Here's a recent bout - Effect Audio Workshop! ; It's definitely great meeting and working with the Singapore Audiophile community! 

Due to the massive response, we'll be planning more of these interactions and perhaps also hold it aboard! Who's interested? Let us know your country and we'll see what we can do!


----------



## WayneWoondirts

here's a short review on headfonia.com of the limited black edition Leonidas, including comparisons to the original Leonidas.

https://www.headfonia.com/review-effect-audio-mars-leonidas/3/


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Here's a recent bout - Effect Audio Workshop! ; It's definitely great meeting and working with the Singapore Audiophile community!
> 
> Due to the massive response, we'll be planning more of these interactions and perhaps also hold it aboard! Who's interested? Let us know your country and we'll see what we can do!


Looks like it was a great experience! Perhaps something to combine with a nice day at the beach in Lancing?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Looks like it was a great experience! Perhaps something to combine with a nice day at the beach in Lancing?



Yes!!! although we are moving to Shoreham in a couple of months it's still by the sea and one train stop closer to London.

I don't know how to make cables


----------



## Wyville (Feb 9, 2018)

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Yes!!! although we are moving to Shoreham in a couple of months it's still by the sea and one train stop closer to London.


Oh very nice! That's even better because my wife and I could make it a weekend in Brighton and then she can visit Choccywoccydoodah while I come and sample the delights at HiFiHeadphones! 


Oscar-HiFi said:


> I don't know how to make cables


Yeah I remember, I've tried your cables...


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Oh very nice! That's even better because my wife and I could make it a weekend in Brighton and then she can visit Choccywoccydoodah while I come and sample the delights at HiFiHeadphones!
> 
> Yeah I remember, I've tried your cables...



 I think my other half would happily join yours for chocolate tasting, we always have to go to hotel chocolate when in brighton


----------



## ostewart

Opus #2 > Effect Leonidas > Inearz P350

So good


----------



## Wyville

ostewart said:


> Opus #2 > Effect Leonidas > Inearz P350
> 
> So good


Love how your P350 look now! And this pairing even works really well in terms of the cable and IEM colours!


----------



## ostewart (Feb 9, 2018)

Wyville said:


> Love how your P350 look now! And this pairing even works really well in terms of the cable and IEM colours!



Yeah, I kinda want a Leonidas now... Thor Silver II+ works well with them too  but the Leonidas colour matching is superficial but awesome.

They do look stunning, so happy with them


----------



## Lucif6r6th

Thank you effect audio for the workshop 

Here's the Ares II *lite*
28 AWG instead of the 26 AWG Ares II has


Spoiler


----------



## ostewart

Ares II + Inearz P350


----------



## bluesyfluesy (Feb 11, 2018)

hi all,

I am thinking of getting cable for my slightly bright Hidition NT-6 pro. I am looking to make it warmer, also improving soundstage and vocals~

which effect audio products would you guys recommend? my budget would be around 500.

also, side question - does cable sleeve turn green after a while? i had some lower end effect audio cables that turned green (thor spc cables)

thanks!!


----------



## olddude

I have an Ares ll on my ZeusXR/Astell SP1000SS combo, which can be bright, and it warmed it up nicely compared to the Whiplash hybrid cable the Zeus came with.  You might also try the Ares ll+, which I found a bit too warm but seems to be well-liked.  Way under your budget.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Feb 11, 2018)

Very nice cable from Effect Audio. Very high build quality and sound quality. Hope Effect Audio would release another Black Edition Cable soon.


----------



## Deezel177

bluesyfluesy said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am thinking of getting cable for my slightly bright Hidition NT-6 pro. I am looking to make it warmer, also improving soundstage and vocals~
> 
> ...



My recommendations would be the Ares II+ and the Lionheart. The Ares II+ has a mid-to-upper-bass emphasis that introduces quite a bit of warmth into the vocal range. Treble extension is excellent and the overall treble region becomes smoothened out. The Lionheart is a less-heavy-handed cable, with a linearly smooth and rich timbre. Its main draw is naturalness and it'll introduce a euphonic liquidity and ease into the IEM's signature. Notes will blend together and unsightly peaks in the treble will be alleviated in the process. I'd recommend the Lionheart over the Ares II+ because of its ergonomics and tone, but if you like your bass, then the Ares II+ is the stronger buy. There's no need to worry about going green. Both the Ares II+ and Lionheart use Litz cables where the Thor SPC ones didn't AFAIK.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

the lionheart does indeed sound really tempting... Also that is a relief knowing my several hundred dollar cable wont turn green!
 i also haven’t ordered from effect audio in a long time; which 2.5mm plug and y-split are generally recommended? 
there’s a rhodium plated and gold plated plug - i assume rhodium is less likely to corrode then gold (if gold even does corrode?!)?
i’m not sure if how big and heavy the “rugged” y-split is compared to the “mini” y-split too :/
Could someone enlighten me?


----------



## Deezel177

bluesyfluesy said:


> the lionheart does indeed sound really tempting... Also that is a relief knowing my several hundred dollar cable wont turn green!
> i also haven’t ordered from effect audio in a long time; which 2.5mm plug and y-split are generally recommended?
> there’s a rhodium plated and gold plated plug - i assume rhodium is less likely to corrode then gold (if gold even does corrode?!)?
> i’m not sure if how big and heavy the “rugged” y-split is compared to the “mini” y-split too :/
> Could someone enlighten me?



Rhodium-plated plugs are preferred for their build quality and - to some - sound quality, though I've personally never done the comparison myself. Gold does not corrode, but both rhodium and gold platings can get worn out after some time; especially if the jack is on the tighter side. I'd highly recommend going for the mini Y-split. It's more aesthetically-pleasing than the musician's Y-split, and it's much more ergonomic than the rugged one. The rugged one is generally only used in headphone cables where 16-wire cables are the norm.


----------



## olddude

When I ordered mine, EA informed me that the rhodium provided more detail.


----------



## Super Angulon

Which one is better to tame the treble of Encore, Lionheart or Thor Silver II? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Deezel177

Super Angulon said:


> Which one is better to tame the treble of Encore, Lionheart or Thor Silver II? Any input would be appreciated.



@PinkyPowers has the Encore along with a few Effect Audio cables. He should be able to help you here.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

Deezel177 said:


> Rhodium-plated plugs are preferred for their build quality and - to some - sound quality, though I've personally never done the comparison myself. Gold does not corrode, but both rhodium and gold platings can get worn out after some time; especially if the jack is on the tighter side. I'd highly recommend going for the mini Y-split. It's more aesthetically-pleasing than the musician's Y-split, and it's much more ergonomic than the rugged one. The rugged one is generally only used in headphone cables where 16-wire cables are the norm.





olddude said:


> When I ordered mine, EA informed me that the rhodium provided more detail.



Ah, i see, thanks for clarifying that.
another thing about my Hidition NT-6 Pro is that the polarity for the connection is inverted. would that require me to make a special request to have the pins soldered differently to accommodate the inverted polarity style? or would it not matter, since both left and right earpieces will have the same polarity either way?
thanks~


----------



## olddude

I would assume that polarity would be correct as long as both pins fit the earpieces in the same manner/order.


----------



## Deezel177

bluesyfluesy said:


> Ah, i see, thanks for clarifying that.
> another thing about my Hidition NT-6 Pro is that the polarity for the connection is inverted. would that require me to make a special request to have the pins soldered differently to accommodate the inverted polarity style? or would it not matter, since both left and right earpieces will have the same polarity either way?
> thanks~



I'd recommend talking to Eric of @EffectAudio directly for that. Though, considering your profile states that you're studying in Singapore, you can visit their offices at Victory Centre for a more thorough conversation.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

actually, within minutes of sending an email i got a call from Eric from Effect Audio clarifying about the inverted polarity! he recommends swapping the polarities for the connectors too. only downside is i have to wait till local holiday period is over


----------



## PinkyPowers

Deezel177 said:


> @PinkyPowers has the Encore along with a few Effect Audio cables. He should be able to help you here.



Unfortunately I don't have Lionheart so I can't be sure.

To be safe, if you're worried about the treble, I say go for Ares II +. I'd love to hear Encore with that cable.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Aries II+ has a much, much better synergy with the Fourte than I was expecting.  Full bodied, yet nicely detailed.  This is a pretty hefty cable and well made, as I'm sure all EA cables are!


----------



## kubig123

Something new will be unveiled at CanJam NYC, I cannot wait to be there!


----------



## audioNinja

Hi guys
New to the whole iem cables gig. Just wondering what would be the main differences in sound between the ares ii and Eros ii? Would the ares present a much warmer tone than the eros? Hoping to buy and pair one of those cables with a CA Fibae 3 I'm ordering! Having quite some trouble deciding.  Any opinions or other suggestions would be amazing. Also since i live in au. It seems impossible to demo them...


----------



## kubig123

audioNinja said:


> Hi guys
> New to the whole iem cables gig. Just wondering what would be the main differences in sound between the ares ii and Eros ii? Would the ares present a much warmer tone than the eros? Hoping to buy and pair one of those cables with a CA Fibae 3 I'm ordering! Having quite some trouble deciding.  Any opinions or other suggestions would be amazing. Also since i live in au. It seems impossible to demo them...



Hi,
with the Fibae3 the ares add a warm touch to the earphones while the eros has a better extension and details for the mid/treble.
It mostly depends which signature you prefer, if you focus more on bass then go with the ares, if you prefer a better extension through the entire range then the eros is your cable.


----------



## Wyville

audioNinja said:


> Hi guys
> New to the whole iem cables gig. Just wondering what would be the main differences in sound between the ares ii and Eros ii? Would the ares present a much warmer tone than the eros? Hoping to buy and pair one of those cables with a CA Fibae 3 I'm ordering! Having quite some trouble deciding.  Any opinions or other suggestions would be amazing. Also since i live in au. It seems impossible to demo them...


What @kubig123 said. Ares II is a warmer cable by comparison, whereas Eros II is "uncoloured" and I felt it did well for vocals, but it indeed depends on your preferences and the synergy with FIBAE 3. Perhaps @ostewart can chime in because he has FIBAE 3 as well as both cables and I believe he loves the pairing with Eros II.


----------



## kubig123

Wyville said:


> What @kubig123 said. Ares II is a warmer cable by comparison, whereas Eros II is "uncoloured" and I felt it did well for vocals, but it indeed depends on your preferences and the synergy with FIBAE 3. Perhaps @ostewart can chime in because he has FIBAE 3 as well as both cables and I believe he loves the pairing with Eros II.



Right now, I'm using the F3 with the Eros ll+ and I really like the overall sound lot of details nice punch great sound stage, the ares ll+, another of my favorite with the F3, brings forward the mid and bass, male and female voices are amazing.


----------



## Wyville

kubig123 said:


> Right now, I'm using the F3 with the Eros ll+ and I really like the overall sound lot of details nice punch great sound stage, the ares ll+, another of my favorite with the F3, brings forward the mid and bass, male and female voices are amazing.


Very nice, thanks for sharing! Didn't realise you had Eros II as well.


----------



## kubig123

Wyville said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing! Didn't realise you had Eros II as well.



Well, I really didn't need another cable(s) but when Music Sanctuary stopped their partnership with EA I bought few cables for half the price, today I should received the eros with 8 wire, I'm really curious to compare it with the regular eros!


----------



## Wyville

kubig123 said:


> Well, I really didn't need another cable(s) but when Music Sanctuary stopped their partnership with EA I bought few cables for half the price, today I should received the eros with 8 wire, I'm really curious to compare it with the regular eros!


Oh very nice! Do share your thoughts!


----------



## kubig123

Wyville said:


> Oh very nice! Do share your thoughts!



I definitely will!
it's the first time that I have the same cable with different number of wires, it will be very interesting to compare them.


----------



## ostewart

Wyville said:


> What @kubig123 said. Ares II is a warmer cable by comparison, whereas Eros II is "uncoloured" and I felt it did well for vocals, but it indeed depends on your preferences and the synergy with FIBAE 3. Perhaps @ostewart can chime in because he has FIBAE 3 as well as both cables and I believe he loves the pairing with Eros II.



Yep I mirror what @kubig123 has already said,

This is for a write up for where I work:

"The Ares II is a lively and fun cable, the lows still have great impact and are full but well controlled and not over the top. The midrange retains clarity and is not overshadowed by the slight increase in bass fullness. Where the Ares II goes against the typical copper sound is in the upper midrange/lower treble section, where it injects a little extra spakle and presence.
This makes this cable well detailed, but also fun and engaging to listen to. It pairs well with multiple IEM's and if you are looking to get into the world of custom cables, the Ares II is the perfect place to start.

The Eros II paints quite a different picture, it leans towards the neutral side of sound and doesn't go in to change anything drastic about the sound signature. What the Eros II does is increase the air between instruments, adding an extra layer of separation and allows the finer details to shine through. The Eros II does add a tiny bit of presence in the treble, but it is not what I would consider a brighter sounding cable. The Eros II is clear, transparent and refined with excellent soundstaging."


----------



## Gavin C4 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Wyville

Gavin C4 said:


> I can "sense" a silver-grayish color cable from Effect Audio. But not silver plated (as they have thor copper), not gold plated either (as they have Mars).  It would be another Legendary cable.


Are you referring to whatever it is that Effect Audio are bringing to NYC?


----------



## Deezel177

Gavin C4 said:


> I can "sense" a silver-grayish color cable from Effect Audio. But not silver plated (as they have thor copper), not gold plated either (as they have Mars).  It would be another Legendary cable.



I have an idea of what you’re talking about and it will - indeed - be something quite _unusual_.


----------



## kubig123

Deezel177 said:


> I have an idea of what you’re talking about and it will - indeed - be something quite _unusual_.



A coated carbon nanotube cable?


----------



## aaf evo

Would something like the iBasso CA01 be what I would need to use my 2.5mm Leonidas with a regular 3.5mm plug such as one on my iPad?

TIA.


----------



## kubig123

aaf evo said:


> Would something like the iBasso CA01 be what I would need to use my 2.5mm Leonidas with a regular 3.5mm plug such as one on my iPad?
> 
> TIA.



yes exactly!


----------



## asquirrel88 (Feb 16, 2018)

So the btg starlight cable is going out on my Apollo X and I'm passed the warranty period.
I've been looking into the Ares II, II+ and the Eros II
 I love the Apollos signature and wouldn't want to change much but I would like some more sub bass. It has a neutral/balanced signature already and I'm leaning towards the Eros II to extend the depths. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## kubig123

asquirrel88 said:


> So the btg starlight cable is going out on my Apollo X and I'm passed the warranty period.
> I've been looking into the Ares II, II+ and the Eros II
> I love the Apollos signature and wouldn't want to change much but I would like some more sub bass. It has a neutral/balanced signature already and I'm leaning towards the Eros II to extend the depths. What would you guys recommend?



Yes, if you don't want to add an more bass, then the eros is your cable, with the eros ll+ you have a slightly increase of soundstage, but it's more expensive.


----------



## kubig123

asquirrel88 said:


> So the btg starlight cable is going out on my Apollo X and I'm passed the warranty period.
> I've been looking into the Ares II, II+ and the Eros II
> I love the Apollos signature and wouldn't want to change much but I would like some more sub bass. It has a neutral/balanced signature already and I'm leaning towards the Eros II to extend the depths. What would you guys recommend?



BTW,
music sanctuary has one last eros ll for sale at a very interesting price, take a look, even if you have to re-terminate it, its still a very good deal.

https://music-sanctuary.com/collect...eals/products/clearance-eros-ii-upgrade-cable


----------



## Omega139

Hey guys,

I'm interested in purchasing either an Eros II+ or Ares II+. I currently have a tia fourte with leonidas cables, with an SP1000SS as my source. I find the treble to be too harsh and fatiguing in this combo. In that regard, which of the two cables would be the best purchase for my situation?


----------



## olddude

I had the Ares ll+ on my SP1000SS with a Zeus for about a week and it knocked down a bit of the upper end detail and really gave it a full lower end.  I also found that using a silver or silver/copper cable with the SP1000SS can lead to splashy treble with either a Zeus or an Angie.  I'm using the Ares ll w/2.5 now, connected to my Zeus.  The SS is bright and delivers lots of detail.  Unless you've got a very warm/dark IEM it might be best to stick to copper cable.


----------



## Omega139

olddude said:


> I had the Ares ll+ on my SP1000SS with a Zeus for about a week and it knocked down a bit of the upper end detail and really gave it a full lower end.  I also found that using a silver or silver/copper cable with the SP1000SS can lead to splashy treble with either a Zeus or an Angie.  I'm using the Ares ll w/2.5 now, connected to my Zeus.  The SS is bright and delivers lots of detail.  Unless you've got a very warm/dark IEM it might be best to stick to copper cable.



Hmm..so given that the ares II+ is copper, while the eros II+ is hybrid, I should consider the Ares?


----------



## olddude

I don't have a Tia so can't say for sure, but if it has lots of treble and that's the area that bothers you when paired with the SS, then yes, I would go for the copper.  I had always gone for brighter cables before I got the SS (even with my AK240SS), but with the SP1000SS they seemed too hot with silver (speaking personally.)  I'm not telling you what to get, merely stating my experiences.


----------



## Omega139

olddude said:


> I don't have a Tia so can't say for sure, but if it has lots of treble and that's the area that bothers you when paired with the SS, then yes, I would go for the copper.  I had always gone for brighter cables before I got the SS (even with my AK240SS), but with the SP1000SS they seemed too hot with silver (speaking personally.)  I'm not telling you what to get, merely stating my experiences.



I appreciate the input. I'm going to have to find some comparisons between the Eros and Ares. Also, is there an advantage to using an 8 cable vs 4?


----------



## olddude

Some say 8 is better.  It's thicker, for sure.  You might want to read up on it.  Oh, and the Ares + is what I was speaking of in terms of taking off a bit of the top detail..  The Ares ll has very sparkly treble, amazingly, for a copper cable.


----------



## Omega139

olddude said:


> Some say 8 is better.  It's thicker, for sure.  You might want to read up on it.  Oh, and the Ares + is what I was speaking of in terms of taking off a bit of the top detail..  The Ares ll has very sparkly treble, amazingly, for a copper cable.



Hmmm...thank you. Surely it's less than the Leonidas, since the Leonidas is silver (I think?)


----------



## olddude

I would assume so, but I don't have that particular cable.  

Personally I would opt for less wire.  I did some reading and it seemed that, for my purposes (walking) it would be less than pleasant ergonomically.


----------



## kubig123

olddude said:


> I would assume so, but I don't have that particular cable.
> 
> Personally I would opt for less wire.  I did some reading and it seemed that, for my purposes (walking) it would be less than pleasant ergonomically.



Yes,
For start I would not go with the Ares ll or the ll+, they are very comfortable, the 8 wire becomes a little too thick.


----------



## olddude

I think he means "go with," minus the "not."


----------



## Omega139

kubig123 said:


> Yes,
> For start I would not go with the Ares ll or the ll+, they are very comfortable, the 8 wire becomes a little too thick.



Hmm...thank you. What would be more similar to the cable thickness of the Leonidas (which I currently have)? 8 or 4 cable Ares II+? Also, would you happen to have experience with the Eros II+?


----------



## kubig123

olddude said:


> I think he means "go with," minus the "not."


Correct. 
Thanks for pointing it out!

The Leonidas cable has the same dimension of the regular Ares or Eros, if you go with the plus version you’ll get a thicker cable.


----------



## Omega139

kubig123 said:


> Correct.
> Thanks for pointing it out!
> 
> The Leonidas cable has the same dimension of the regular Ares or Eros, if you go with the plus version you’ll get a thicker cable.



Hehe thank you. So the 8 wire II+ would be very thick, if the 4 wire is already thicker than the leonidas.

Also, when you said I should go with the ares II+, was that compared to the Eros regarding my treble issues with my tia+leonidas+sp1000ss combo?


----------



## olddude

The + cable is definitely thicker.  Still pliable, but thicker.


----------



## kubig123

Omega139 said:


> Hehe thank you. So the 8 wire II+ would be very thick, if the 4 wire is already thicker than the leonidas.
> 
> Also, when you said I should go with the ares II+, was that compared to the Eros regarding my treble issues with my tia+leonidas+sp1000ss combo?


Yes,
The 8 wire would be definitely thicker.
I have an Eros 8 wire, I can send you some pictures next week.

The Eros is more transparent than the Ares, if you want to limit the treble, I would go with the Ares like @olddude already recommended.


----------



## Omega139

kubig123 said:


> Yes,
> The 8 wire would be definitely thicker.
> I have an Eros 8 wire, I can send you some pictures next week.
> 
> The Eros is more transparent than the Ares, if you want to limit the treble, I would go with the Ares like @olddude already recommended.



Thank you very much. It looks like I’m going to sell my leonidas and get the ares!


----------



## Omega139

kubig123 said:


> Yes,
> For start I would not go with the Ares ll or the ll+, they are very comfortable, the 8 wire becomes a little too thick.



Also, I know this is a potentially dumb question, but how many cables in the leonidas? I'm not sure wether it's just a simple matter of counting the cables, or if there is something more going on.


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> Also, I know this is a potentially dumb question, but how many cables in the leonidas? I'm not sure wether it's just a simple matter of counting the cables, or if there is something more going on.



All Effect Audio cables (apart from limited runs like the Freyja or the Heracles) come default in 4-wire braids; the Leonidas included.


----------



## audioNinja

A newbie question here. So in terms of re-terminating an Eros ii cable, how would you go about it? I see on the music sanctuary's site that its a 4.4mm termination. If i wanted one with 3.5mm can i just buy an adapter or can they re-terminate it for me or some other company?


----------



## ezekiel77

audioNinja said:


> A newbie question here. So in terms of re-terminating an Eros ii cable, how would you go about it? I see on the music sanctuary's site that its a 4.4mm termination. If i wanted one with 3.5mm can i just buy an adapter or can they re-terminate it for me or some other company?


AFAIK Music Sanctuary reterminates for SGD50, whereas a 4.4mm to 3.5mm SE adapter isn't cheap and you don't have many choices.

May I present a third option... Get a Sony DAP haha.


----------



## audioNinja

ezekiel77 said:


> AFAIK Music Sanctuary reterminates for SGD50, whereas a 4.4mm to 3.5mm SE adapter isn't cheap and you don't have many choices.
> 
> May I present a third option... Get a Sony DAP haha.


Haha fair comment.  i know i should get a sony dap.... But student life ...


----------



## ezekiel77

audioNinja said:


> Haha fair comment.  i know i should get a sony dap.... But student life ...


Oh, just so you know where to get the adapters.

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5745
http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/000000134773/022/
http://goods.ruten.com.tw/item/show?21730768595890

I've asked Eric about EA making them, but unfortunately they don't carry the 4.4mm female socket.


----------



## audioNinja

ezekiel77 said:


> Oh, just so you know where to get the adapters.
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5745
> http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/000000134773/022/
> ...


Wow they have quite a varied price haha. Thanks for your help though


----------



## Wyville (Feb 18, 2018)

Saw a nice image on Effect Audio's Facebook of two lucky guys, reviewing royalties Nic (@flinkenick) and Alex (@twister6), checking out Effect Audio's new prototypes!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Saw a nice image on Effect Audio's Facebook of two lucky guys, reviewing royalties Nic (@flinkenick) and Alex (@twister6), checking out Effect Audio's new prototypes!



Hmm... I wonder what those prototype cables are made of...


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Hmm... I wonder what those prototype cables are made of...


Unicorn hair and pixie dust... 

I also keep drooling over the gear on that table. The cables, the ZX300 and all those WM1Zs! ...I miss Sony. (Although I wouldn't mind an SP1000 either.)


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Unicorn hair and pixie dust...
> 
> I also keep drooling over the gear on that table. The cables, the ZX300 and all those WM1Zs! ...I miss Sony. (Although I wouldn't mind an SP1000 either.)



Effect Audio has been experimenting with this prototype and I've been told that the unique element they've introduced into the cable yields unprecedented gains in performance; colour me excited.  Also, can't forget @flinkenick's trusty ANC headphones.


----------



## Omega139

olddude said:


> I had the Ares ll+ on my SP1000SS with a Zeus for about a week and it knocked down a bit of the upper end detail and really gave it a full lower end.  I also found that using a silver or silver/copper cable with the SP1000SS can lead to splashy treble with either a Zeus or an Angie.  I'm using the Ares ll w/2.5 now, connected to my Zeus.  The SS is bright and delivers lots of detail.  Unless you've got a very warm/dark IEM it might be best to stick to copper cable.



Hey man, i'm following up with you on our conversation yesterday. I was pretty much set on buying an Ares II+, but i'm having second thoughts. I definitely do want to tame the treble, but my concern is that the low end would become too pronounced. In that regard, i'm debating wether to get an Eros II+ instead, but i'm also concerned it won't tame the treble enough.


----------



## olddude

Omega139 said:


> Hey man, i'm following up with you on our conversation yesterday. I was pretty much set on buying an Ares II+, but i'm having second thoughts. I definitely do want to tame the treble, but my concern is that the low end would become too pronounced. In that regard, i'm debating wether to get an Eros II+ instead, but i'm also concerned it won't tame the treble enough.


Sometimes you just have to buy it and see.  Or not buy it and wonder.


----------



## Omega139 (Feb 18, 2018)

olddude said:


> Sometimes you just have to buy it and see.  Or not buy it and wonder.



That's true, but Effect Audio doesn't allow returns 

I did find them on Amazon...but I don't know...kind of skeptical. There's also this website: https://shop.musicteck.com/products...connector-and-2-5mm-plug?variant=223576457230


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> Hey man, i'm following up with you on our conversation yesterday. I was pretty much set on buying an Ares II+, but i'm having second thoughts. I definitely do want to tame the treble, but my concern is that the low end would become too pronounced. In that regard, i'm debating wether to get an Eros II+ instead, but i'm also concerned it won't tame the treble enough.



If you’re willing to stretch your budget a bit, the Lionheart sounds perfect for your needs.


----------



## Omega139

Deezel177 said:


> If you’re willing to stretch your budget a bit, the Lionheart sounds perfect for your needs.



Hmmm..the lionheart isn't outside my budget at all, considering that i'm selling my Leonidas anyway. 

How does it compare to the Ares II+ and Eros II+?


----------



## olddude

Omega139 said:


> That's true, but Effect Audio doesn't allow returns
> 
> I did find them on Amazon...but I don't know...kind of skeptical. There's also this website: https://shop.musicteck.com/products...connector-and-2-5mm-plug?variant=223576457230


True.  I bought a +, found it not right for me, and traded it to someone else for one that I preferred.  Sometimes you have to roll the dice.  No one here can tell you with certainty what you will like.


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> Hmmm..the lionheart isn't outside my budget at all, considering that i'm selling my Leonidas anyway.
> 
> How does it compare to the Ares II+ and Eros II+?



I haven’t heard the Eros II+, but it’s as rich and forgiving as the Ares II+ without the low-end bump. The Lionheart excels at smoothing out peaks and adding liquidity to an IEM’s peesentation. Bass is more linear and coherent than that of the II+, and vocals gain a more natural tone. The Ares II+ - conversely - has a drier midrange and a more recessed top-end. The Lionheart’s rich and cohesive presentation comes from its thickened, well-pronounced instruments - trading away sharp transients for warm, smooth and gossamer overtones. To put it in rougher terms, the Ares II+ sounds like a bassy solid-state amp, while the Lionheart is more analog and tube-y in nature.


----------



## Wyville

Omega139 said:


> Hmmm..the lionheart isn't outside my budget at all, considering that i'm selling my Leonidas anyway.
> 
> How does it compare to the Ares II+ and Eros II+?


What @Deezel177 said, Lionheart sounds like it might just provide you with what you are looking for. You might want to check with Eric (@EffectAudio) to ask about the synergy. Personally, I love Lionheart’s smoothness and musicality. Sadly, I have heard neither Ares II+ nor Eros II+ so I can’t compare.


----------



## Omega139

Deezel177 said:


> I haven’t heard the Eros II+, but it’s as rich and forgiving as the Ares II+ without the low-end bump. The Lionheart excels at smoothing out peaks and adding liquidity to an IEM’s peesentation. Bass is more linear and coherent than that of the II+, and vocals gain a more natural tone. The Ares II+ - conversely - has a drier midrange and a more recessed top-end. The Lionheart’s rich and cohesive presentation comes from its thickened, well-pronounced instruments - trading away sharp transients for warm, smooth and gossamer overtones. To put it in rougher terms, the Ares II+ sounds like a bassy solid-state amp, while the Lionheart is more analog and tube-y in nature.



Wow, beautifully articulated. I guess that weeds out the Ares II+, since I definitely don't like things too bassy. I just have to find a way to try the Eros II+. I was going to buy my cable from here: https://shop.musicteck.com/products/effect-audio-lionheart-upgrade-cable-1  since they take returns, but they're out of stock of Eros II+.


----------



## Omega139

My thing is: I want to tame the treble while hopefully still retaining the nice detailed high mids of my set up. With that said, I wouldn't mind the nice low mid growl that the U18t+ leonidas combo had!


----------



## Omega139

Deezel177 said:


> I haven’t heard the Eros II+, but it’s as rich and forgiving as the Ares II+ without the low-end bump. The Lionheart excels at smoothing out peaks and adding liquidity to an IEM’s peesentation. Bass is more linear and coherent than that of the II+, and vocals gain a more natural tone. The Ares II+ - conversely - has a drier midrange and a more recessed top-end. The Lionheart’s rich and cohesive presentation comes from its thickened, well-pronounced instruments - trading away sharp transients for warm, smooth and gossamer overtones. To put it in rougher terms, the Ares II+ sounds like a bassy solid-state amp, while the Lionheart is more analog and tube-y in nature.



Just to follow up. Would you describe the "smoothing out of peaks" to be a markedly rolled off high end, kind of like the old Noble K10? Also, when you say the midrange is more liquid, does it take away growl from the low mids? I know i'm using subjective terms here, so please let me know if you need more clarification.


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> Just to follow up. Would you describe the "smoothing out of peaks" to be a markedly rolled off high end, kind of like the old Noble K10? Also, when you say the midrange is more liquid, does it take away growl from the low mids? I know i'm using subjective terms here, so please let me know if you need more clarification.



The Lionheart smooths out peaks in the treble by increasing linearity, i.e. easing the transitions between the lower-treble to the middle-treble to the upper-treble. This creates a more coherent overall top-end region where individual peaks and dips are more difficult to notice - making the overall frequency range more natural or _easy-to-digest_. However, this shouldn't be mistaken for rolled-off or darkening the treble. Roll-off creates the illusion of sounding "pleasing" because upper-treble frequencies are responsible for transient response - the airiness and crispiness that's usually associated with _reference_ products - and rolling them off leads to a softer leading edge at the cost of technical performance; note definition, stage stability and overall transparency in particular. 

But, this should not be mistaken for the upper-midrange/lower-treble, which is responsible for *accentuation* (or contrast between the note itself and the sonic background of the IEM/headphone) regardless of whether the transducer has a dark or bright overall timbre; a warm tone can still sound sibilant if this particular area was emphasised. The Lionheart adds body to notes through harmonic richness (bloom coming from overtones), allowing it to improve linearity and smoothness without losing upper-treble clarity and upper-midrange accentuation. In fact, it favours IEMs with sharper top-ends, because the smoothening (or feathering, in Photoshop terms) effect it provides complements the IEM's inherent clarity. What you get in the end is a presentation that's smooth-yet-clear, delicate-yet-articulate and natural-yet-energetic. Pairing the Lionheart with brighter IEMs is a _best-of-both-worlds_ situation in my book; providing richness and organicity without introducing murkiness or veil.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Omega139 said:


> My thing is: I want to tame the treble while hopefully still retaining the nice detailed high mids of my set up. With that said, I wouldn't mind the nice low mid growl that the U18t+ leonidas combo had!



There's really nothing you could ever do to hurt Encore's prime characteristics of linearity, detail, and clarity. A cable can effect these things to some degree, but Encore is still Encore in the end. 

Lionheart may be the best choice. But I wouldn't fear Ares II+ either. It will add bass and mid-range weight, but Encore will never be a bassy IEM, no matter what cable you throw at it. 

Thor Silver II also tames the treble some. But I didn't recommend that because Encore is quite hot in the treble, and I wanted to guide you to a solution that would tame it the most. But again, Encore is still Encore, and even an extreme cable solution will only achieve so much. 

By the way, MusicTeck has a loaner program for their Effect Audio cables. You can try before you buy.


----------



## Omega139 (Feb 18, 2018)

Deezel177 said:


> The Lionheart smooths out peaks in the treble by increasing linearity, i.e. easing the transitions between the lower-treble to the middle-treble to the upper-treble. This creates a more coherent overall top-end region where individual peaks and dips are more difficult to notice - making the overall frequency range more natural or _easy-to-digest_. However, this shouldn't be mistaken for rolled-off or darkening the treble. Roll-off creates the illusion of sounding "pleasing" because upper-treble frequencies are responsible for transient response - the airiness and crispiness that's usually associated with _reference_ products - and rolling them off leads to a softer leading edge at the cost of technical performance; note definition, stage stability and overall transparency in particular.
> 
> But, this should not be mistaken for the upper-midrange/lower-treble, which is responsible for *accentuation* (or contrast between the note itself and the sonic background of the IEM/headphone) regardless of whether the transducer has a dark or bright overall timbre; a warm tone can still sound sibilant if this particular area was emphasised. The Lionheart adds body to notes through harmonic richness (bloom coming from overtones), allowing it to improve linearity and smoothness without losing upper-treble clarity and upper-midrange accentuation. In fact, it favours IEMs with sharper top-ends, because the smoothening (or feathering, in Photoshop terms) effect it provides complements the IEM's inherent clarity. What you get in the end is a presentation that's smooth-yet-clear, delicate-yet-articulate and natural-yet-energetic. Pairing the Lionheart with brighter IEMs is a _best-of-both-worlds_ situation in my book; providing richness and organicity without introducing murkiness or veil.



Once again, I really appreciate the detailed input. I'm talking to EA right now to see if I can demo the Eros II+ and Lionheart, i'll keep you posted!


PinkyPowers said:


> There's really nothing you could ever do to hurt Encore's prime characteristics of linearity, detail, and clarity. A cable can effect these things to some degree, but Encore is still Encore in the end.
> 
> Lionheart may be the best choice. But I wouldn't fear Ares II+ either. It will add bass and mid-range weight, but Encore will never be a bassy IEM, no matter what cable you throw at it.
> 
> ...



I really appreciate your detailed input. I guess i'm going ti have to try them to really know which one will be best for me. I'm already talking to Eric about a loaner, so let's see how it all works out.

EDIT: Nevermind the Horus, just saw the price tag.


----------



## Wyville

Omega139 said:


> EDIT: Nevermind the Horus, just saw the price tag.


 Hehe! It does sound pretty amazing though.


----------



## Omega139

@Deezel177 Hey my man, I have another followup question for you: Does the Lionheart provide any boosts to the low mids? Particularly, bass guitars?


----------



## jscmd2000

I almost sold my encores after getting the a18s until I paired them with the lionheart. The lionheart is one of the natural sounding cable I ever heard. Sometimes vocals are creepy realistic.

Musicteck doesn’t have the loaner program anymore, unless they restarted. They do have sales once in a while so I would email them and ask.


----------



## PinkyPowers

jscmd2000 said:


> Musicteck doesn’t have the loaner program anymore, unless they restarted. They do have sales once in a while so I would email them and ask.



Really? Damn, that sucks.


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> @Deezel177 Hey my man, I have another followup question for you: Does the Lionheart provide any boosts to the low mids? Particularly, bass guitars?



Slightly, but the Lionheart has a softer touch in general. If you like your bass guitars more growl-y, the Lionheart may lack that little bit of texture. They're definitely more rich and melodic when it comes to the upper-bass/lower-midrange.


----------



## Omega139

Deezel177 said:


> Slightly, but the Lionheart has a softer touch in general. If you like your bass guitars more growl-y, the Lionheart may lack that little bit of texture. They're definitely more rich and melodic when it comes to the upper-bass/lower-midrange.



Ahh..thank you! I think it would be a good idea to demo the lionheart before I sell my leo then. I'm concerned that i'll end up preferring the leo, and then regret having sold it.


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> Ahh..thank you! I think it would be a good idea to demo the lionheart before I sell my leo then. I'm concerned that i'll end up preferring the leo, and then regret having sold it.



Definitely. The Leonidas has the grittier and more dynamic low-end, while the Lionheart is all about the big picture; a gorgeously smooth and decadent overall image without *any* roll-off or drop in clarity. A demo is always *much* preferred, so I'd absolutely recommend it.


----------



## azabu

Deezel177 said:


> Definitely. The Leonidas has the grittier and more dynamic low-end, while the Lionheart is all about the big picture; a gorgeously smooth and decadent overall image without *any* roll-off or drop in clarity. A demo is always *much* preferred, so I'd absolutely recommend it.



Hey Daniel, love your reviews! something to settle down with cup of coffee and soak up the words. I'm using the Lionheart and it pairs well with the Noble Encores, as well as my Fitear TG334 with adapters. Have you tried the Effect Mars? just wondering if you think they would be a good fit with either of these iems and female vocals.


----------



## Deezel177

azabu said:


> Hey Daniel, love your reviews! something to settle down with cup of coffee and soak up the words. I'm using the Lionheart and it pairs well with the Noble Encores, as well as my Fitear TG334 with adapters. Have you tried the Effect Mars? just wondering if you think they would be a good fit with either of these iems and female vocals.



The Mars, to me, is the middle-ground between the Leonidas and the Horus. It has the Leonidas's laid-back-yet-clear midrange as well as excellent low-end extension, and pairs that with transparent, far-reaching highs that evoke the Horus. I think it would pair well with the TG334, given its darker timbre, but I fear it may prove too harsh on the Encore. If you want an alternative to the Lionheart, I'd actually recommend a Bespoke option: A Leo-Mars hybrid. It's a 2-wire Leonidas braided together with a 2-wire Mars and it's an excellently transparent sound; tight, controlled and clear in the bass, and crystalline at the top-end. I believe it costs 100-200 SGD more than the Mars, but if your main focus was female vocals, it's definitely worth a look.


----------



## audioNinja

kubig123 said:


> BTW,
> music sanctuary has one last eros ll for sale at a very interesting price, take a look, even if you have to re-terminate it, its still a very good deal.
> 
> https://music-sanctuary.com/collect...eals/products/clearance-eros-ii-upgrade-cable


So i ordered the last 4.4mm terminated Eros II cable from Music Sanctuary and sent them an email asking them to help me re-terminate it to a 3.5mm. On hindsight, I should have probably added a re-terminate fee along with the order. Here to hoping they reply to my email before they send out the actual cable. Don't really want to pay for postage back to them from AU. In terms of sound, would it affect anything getting them to change it for me rather than buying a 3.5mm stock?


----------



## Deezel177

audioNinja said:


> So i ordered the last 4.4mm terminated Eros II cable from Music Sanctuary and sent them an email asking them to help me re-terminate it to a 3.5mm. On hindsight, I should have probably added a re-terminate fee along with the order. Here to hoping they reply to my email before they send out the actual cable. Don't really want to pay for postage back to them from AU. In terms of sound, would it affect anything getting them to change it for me rather than buying a 3.5mm stock?



As long as they reterminate it with a Furutech connector and with the same solder, then you're all good.


----------



## Omega139

Just to update:

I did the most obvious thing this morning and compared my tia to the U18t demo with the stock cables. In the end, I prefer the sound signature of the tia fourte. That leaves the "why don't you just get another IEM" out of the equation. I guess it's going to come down to trying a new cable. 

@Deezel177  Again, I really appreciate your patience and the constructive input that you've provided me thus far. I needed to bother you with yet another question. Let's consider this with another approach: What would I lose (in terms of sound signature) if I were to change from a Leonidas to a Lionheart?


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> Just to update:
> 
> I did the most obvious thing this morning and compared my tia to the U18t demo with the stock cables. In the end, I prefer the sound signature of the tia fourte. That leaves the "why don't you just get another IEM" out of the equation. I guess it's going to come down to trying a new cable.
> 
> @Deezel177  Again, I really appreciate your patience and the constructive input that you've provided me thus far. I needed to bother you with yet another question. Let's consider this with another approach: What would I lose (in terms of sound signature) if I were to change from a Leonidas to a Lionheart?



Going to the Lionheart, you’d lose the Leonidas’s growling sub-bass and lower-treble bite. The latter will also alter stage presentation; shifting it from an articulation-heavy one into a richer, more euphonic and cohesive soundscape.


----------



## Omega139

Deezel177 said:


> Going to the Lionheart, you’d lose the Leonidas’s growling sub-bass and lower-treble bite. The latter will also alter stage presentation; shifting it from an articulation-heavy one into a richer, more euphonic and cohesive soundscape.



Wow, you truely provide awesome descriptions. This makes me want to keep both O.o.


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> Wow, you truely provide awesome descriptions. This makes me want to keep both O.o.



I knew all those extra hours in creative writing would pay off someday.


----------



## hattrick15

Deezel177 said:


> As long as they reterminate it with a Furutech connector and with the same solder, then you're all good.



Do you know what solder they use?


----------



## Deezel177

hattrick15 said:


> Do you know what solder they use?



The Eos uses a platinum-based solder from Mitsubishi Japan.


----------



## Acemcl

has anyone listened to the Phantom with the new Horus cable? I heard the Phantom at Canjam and from what i remember of the sound and the description of Horus here, sounds like a match made in heaven


----------



## Deezel177

Acemcl said:


> has anyone listened to the Phantom with the new Horus cable? I heard the Phantom at Canjam and from what i remember of the sound and the description of Horus here, sounds like a match made in heaven



I'd ask @flinkenick if I were you, but I'm guessing he'd think the combo's too neutral or clean.


----------



## Acemcl

Deezel177 said:


> I'd ask @flinkenick if I were you, but I'm guessing he'd think the combo's too neutral or clean.



What if you pair the combo with the Sony 1Z? Normally I would lean towards a brighter IEM with a warm signature dap but that combo could be interesting.... really kicking myself that i didn't get to try the Phantom with the Horus at CanJam


----------



## Deezel177

Acemcl said:


> What if you pair the combo with the Sony 1Z? Normally I would lean towards a brighter IEM with a warm signature dap but that combo could be interesting.... really kicking myself that i didn't get to try the Phantom with the Horus at CanJam



Nic should be on his way back from CanJam NY as we speak, and he'll tell you himself in due time.


----------



## proedros

deezel , if i owned EA cables i would send you 1-2 cables for free , as a small 'thank you' gesture for taking all this time to answer questions/help people in here

you are a great guy , cheers


----------



## flinkenick

Acemcl said:


> What if you pair the combo with the Sony 1Z? Normally I would lean towards a brighter IEM with a warm signature dap but that combo could be interesting.... really kicking myself that i didn't get to try the Phantom with the Horus at CanJam


Glad to hear you enjoyed the Phantom. I just had my Horus reterminated to 4.4, and it is perhaps my favorite pairing with Legend-X. I'm very fussy about cable pairings with the Phantom, as I find it should retain its timbre. But if you generally prefer a brighter and more detailed sound, Horus can work for you personally of course. Did you enjoy Horus' signature in general?


----------



## Acemcl

flinkenick said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed the Phantom. I just had my Horus reterminated to 4.4, and it is perhaps my favorite pairing with Legend-X. I'm very fussy about cable pairings with the Phantom, as I find it should retain its timbre. But if you generally prefer a brighter and more detailed sound, Horus can work for you personally of course. Did you enjoy Horus' signature in general?



i enjoyed the Phantom so much that i ordered it at CanJam!! I tried the Horus with the Tia Forté and the sound quality def improved. I heard a fuller bodied sound if that makes sense. I am trying to see if Horus pairs well with both the Tia and the Phantom as that would save me the trouble of getting any more cables. Mind you, the effect audio cable that's standard on the Phantom sounded pretty good anyway so maybe i should spare my wallet for a change but that still does not solve my problem with the Forté as the standard cable on that one is less than ideal.


----------



## flinkenick

Acemcl said:


> i enjoyed the Phantom so much that i ordered it at CanJam!! I tried the Horus with the Tia Forté and the sound quality def improved. I heard a fuller bodied sound if that makes sense. I am trying to see if Horus pairs well with both the Tia and the Phantom as that would save me the trouble of getting any more cables. Mind you, the effect audio cable that's standard on the Phantom sounded pretty good anyway so maybe i should spare my wallet for a change but that still does not solve my problem with the Forté as the standard cable on that one is less than ideal.


That's awesome man 

Well, if you like Horus regardless for Fourte you could consider it and pair it depending on your mood? Like you could alternate between the stock Ares II for a warmer, more natural sound, and use Horus when you want to energize it a bit. Did you try the new Effect prototype at Canjam? Might also be an interesting option to consider. I will take a listen to Horus and Phantom on the flight tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## Acemcl

flinkenick said:


> That's awesome man
> 
> Well, if you like Horus regardless for Fourte you could consider it and pair it depending on your mood? Like you could alternate between the stock Ares II for a warmer, more natural sound, and use Horus when you want to energize it a bit. Did you try the new Effect prototype at Canjam? Might also be an interesting option to consider. I will take a listen to Horus and Phantom on the flight tomorrow and get back to you.


Thanks Nic, i really appreciate it! The Effect Prototype you are referring to, is that the one they made out of an exotic material?


----------



## Gavin C4 (Feb 24, 2018)

kubig123 said:


> Sorry if I'm late, but between family and work I was not been able to add my impression regarding the new Empire iems at the CanJam NYC.
> 
> Was a pleasure to finally meet @flinkenick in person same as @Jack Vang and Dean from Empire, together with Eric and Zou from Effect Audio, like I promised I spent much of my time at CanJam between these 2 booths, with my friend @ctsooner22.
> 
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/emp...rmerly-earwerkz.786335/page-740#post-14056217



Great impression for the EA cable. Nick saids it pairs really well with the Zeus. Meanwhile got another lovely cable from Effect Audio to pair with my Zeus-XR. I can fully understand why Empire Ears partnered with Effect Audio, their combination is just heavenly made as a pair.


----------



## gmahler2u

Hello.

Has anyone Roxanne (1st gen) and ares II combo?
one more question, does Effect audio respond the email quick?

Thanks


----------



## ironpeg

gmahler2u said:


> Hello.
> 
> Has anyone Roxanne (1st gen) and ares II combo?
> one more question, does Effect audio respond the email quick?
> ...


They respond to FB chat and Head-fi PM really fast. But they just got back from Canjam NYC probably today so give them some time.


----------



## gmahler2u

Thank you very much


----------



## flinkenick (Feb 22, 2018)

Acemcl said:


> Thanks Nic, i really appreciate it! The Effect Prototype you are referring to, is that the one they made out of an exotic material?


So I had my Horus reterminated to 4.4, and I actually like it a lot with the Phantom from the balanced output now. The balanced output of the my (modded) Sony is a bit warmer than the single end, so the combination works wonderfully by adding a bit of clarity without becoming bright. I think I will leave the pairing for a while. It was the same on the RW AK380cu, where I preferred it from the balanced output, which is a bit warmer than the single end. So if you are using the WM1Z as main source, I can understand why you liked Horus, as it brings a touch of clarity to the Sony's warmer tone.

As for some brief impressions of the new cable, the thing that striked me most is that this is a new type of sound altogether. Coppers, SPCs, and silvers generally have their own type of signature (although there are of course many variations in their actual sig), and the palladium-plating adds something new. It had a sort of hi-fi sound, but in a cool way. For instance, even though its midrange was slightly warm and bodied, it added a clear and fast sounding treble on top. So not as warm as a regular copper, but also not as clarity-focused as SPC's can be, although the treble itself was detailed. There was a sense of authority in its sound, resulting from it midrange transparency, along with its body. By comparison, Horus sounds a bit leaner and brighter. In addition, its bass offered greater extension, resulting in a powerful sense of impact. I didn't compare or listen enough to get a sense of the quantity of its bass, but it didn't seem lacking or overbearing. There was also another prototype, where the treble was a bit more prominent, resulting in wider but flatter stage. However, I think the majority there preferred the aforementioned one.

Finally, the cable isn't 'just' palladium-plated; they actually played around with some extra materials to refine the sound. It is also a hybrid configuration, but I will leave it to EA to reveal the final details. I also just kinda forgot tbh since it was pretty complicated hehe.

Here are some crappy smartphone pics that do not do it justice, it looked pretty badass.


----------



## Acemcl

flinkenick said:


> So I had my Horus reterminated to 4.4, and I actually like it a lot with the Phantom from the balanced output now. The balanced output of the my (modded) Sony is a bit warmer than the single end, so the combination works wonderfully by adding a bit of clarity without becoming bright. I think I will leave the pairing for a while. It was the same on the RW AK380cu, where I preferred it from the balanced output, which is a bit warmer than the single end. So if you are using the WM1Z as main source, I can understand why you liked Horus, as it brings a touch of clarity to the Sony's warmer tone.
> 
> As for some brief impressions of the new cable, the thing that striked me most is that this is a new type of sound altogether. Coppers, SPCs, and silvers generally have their own type of signature (although there are of course many variations in their actual sig), and the palladium-plating adds something new. It had a sort of hi-fi sound, but in a cool way. For instance, even though its midrange was slightly warm and bodied, it added a clear and fast sounding treble on top. So not as warm as a regular copper, but also not as clarity-focused as SPC's can be, although the treble itself was detailed. There was a sense of authority in its sound, resulting from it midrange transparency, along with its body. By comparison, Horus sounds a bit leaner and brighter. In addition, its bass offered greater extension, resulting in a powerful sense of impact. I didn't compare or listen enough to get a sense of the quantity of its bass, but it didn't seem lacking or overbearing. There was also another prototype, where the treble was a bit more prominent, resulting in wider but flatter stage. However, I think the majority there preferred the aforementioned one.
> 
> ...



Nic,

Thank you so much for taking the time to listen to the combination and posting your thoughts! I appreciate it. This is one of the better threads on head-fi with @flinkenick and @Deezel177 among others being incredibly gracious and helpful!

What stood out to me from your review was that you heard the sound as a bit leaner and when i heard it with the Fortè (via balanced o/p from the 1Z), i thought it made the combo sound fuller bodied. Wonder if i am associating the palpable strength of it's sound as body instead of space?

btw, that cable looks legit!


----------



## flinkenick

Acemcl said:


> Nic,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to listen to the combination and posting your thoughts! I appreciate it. This is one of the better threads on head-fi with @flinkenick and @Deezel177 among others being incredibly gracious and helpful!
> 
> ...


My pleasure buddy, thanks yourself!

Well, it depends on what cable the comparison was done in the first place. I assume you are comparing the sound to Fourte's stock cable, where I am comparing to the Ares II, which is warmer and more bodied than both the 64 cable and Horus. Attenuating the treble will almost automatically result in a relatively more bodied (lower) midrange. While Horus has an overall brighter tone, its upper treble is relatively linear and smooth, so it is possible that it is more bodied than the stock cable of 64.

Besides, there is always a factor of specific synergy between cables, daps, and iems. Out of the warmer balanced output of the 1Z or AK, Horus' sound does not feel relatively leaner, compared to when listening with a relatively brighter source. You have been fortunate to try with your own ears, so you can always trust that over others.


----------



## Bart147

On monday i'll receive my Sony WM1Z (upgraded from WM1A) and i'm currently using and loving the Ares II+ combo with my Harmony 8.2 . 
Can anybody give me an insight in the sound signature difference between Ares II+ and the Leonidas cable when used on the WM1Z ?


----------



## gmahler2u

I finally ordered the Ares II for my Roxanne.  My wallet wasn't rich these days so I had no choice but order Ares II.
Eric told me that it's going to take 2 - 3 week 

Anybody have any idea Ares II with Roxanne?


----------



## proedros

which cable would be the best budget option (up to 300$) for pairing with Zeus XR (using a wm1a as well) ?


----------



## Decreate

flinkenick said:


> So I had my Horus reterminated to 4.4, and I actually like it a lot with the Phantom from the balanced output now. The balanced output of the my (modded) Sony is a bit warmer than the single end, so the combination works wonderfully by adding a bit of clarity without becoming bright. I think I will leave the pairing for a while. It was the same on the RW AK380cu, where I preferred it from the balanced output, which is a bit warmer than the single end. So if you are using the WM1Z as main source, I can understand why you liked Horus, as it brings a touch of clarity to the Sony's warmer tone.
> 
> As for some brief impressions of the new cable, the thing that striked me most is that this is a new type of sound altogether. Coppers, SPCs, and silvers generally have their own type of signature (although there are of course many variations in their actual sig), and the palladium-plating adds something new. It had a sort of hi-fi sound, but in a cool way. For instance, even though its midrange was slightly warm and bodied, it added a clear and fast sounding treble on top. So not as warm as a regular copper, but also not as clarity-focused as SPC's can be, although the treble itself was detailed. There was a sense of authority in its sound, resulting from it midrange transparency, along with its body. By comparison, Horus sounds a bit leaner and brighter. In addition, its bass offered greater extension, resulting in a powerful sense of impact. I didn't compare or listen enough to get a sense of the quantity of its bass, but it didn't seem lacking or overbearing. There was also another prototype, where the treble was a bit more prominent, resulting in wider but flatter stage. However, I think the majority there preferred the aforementioned one.
> 
> ...


So would you say that this may turn out to be the ultimate cable for the Phantom or is the Ares II still the better combo?


----------



## flinkenick

Decreate said:


> So would you say that this may turn out to be the ultimate cable for the Phantom or is the Ares II still the better combo?


Well as you know stuff like this is always a deeply personal affair  I would be hesitant to call any cable an ultimate cable, since there is so much variance based on personal preference and source matching. For instance, with the AK380cu and modded 1Z on SE I didn't like the pairing with Phantom, although I like it a lot with Legend-X. That's also because I listen to different music with the two. But with the warmer balanced out, I quite like the pairing.


----------



## Decreate

flinkenick said:


> Well as you know stuff like this is always a deeply personal affair  I would be hesitant to call any cable an ultimate cable, since there is so much variance based on personal preference and source matching. For instance, with the AK380cu and modded 1Z on SE I didn't like the pairing with Phantom, although I like it a lot with Legend-X. That's also because I listen to different music with the two. But with the warmer balanced out, I quite like the pairing.


I know what you mean but since you are the guy that tuned the Phantom and they did have the sound signature that I've always wanted, I'm gonna trust your opinion on this.


----------



## EffectAudio

【Poll Alert!】

"Horus" ; the one cable to be described as "revealing" and pushes the boundary of micro detailing as well as transparency without sounding harsh!

Now's the golden question :

Shall we offer "Horus" in 8 wires?


----------



## EffectAudio

Apologies for the absence and for the late responses due to commitments at "Euphoria Audio" as well as global exhibitions guys, I've been sorting out the mails and replying em' the fastest i can! Meanwhile, we're brewing up something special just for Canjam SG. Keep posted! 

-Eric


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> 【Poll Alert!】
> 
> "Horus" ; the one cable to be described as "revealing" and pushes the boundary of micro detailing as well as transparency without sounding harsh!
> 
> ...



The more important question is: Shall we offer it for free?


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Apologies for the absence and for the late responses due to commitments at "Euphoria Audio" as well as global exhibitions guys, I've been sorting out the mails and replying em' the fastest i can! Meanwhile, we're brewing up something special just for Canjam SG. Keep posted!
> 
> -Eric


Hey Eric, great to see you around again! Congratulations on the launch of Euphoria Audio, it looked like it was a great success! 

As for the 8-wire Horus. It is an interesting question. Have you built one yet to see what it does to the sound? (I can just imagine the scene at the office once that one is built!  )


----------



## tim0chan

EffectAudio said:


> 【Poll Alert!】
> 
> "Horus" ; the one cable to be described as "revealing" and pushes the boundary of micro detailing as well as transparency without sounding harsh!
> 
> ...


Heck yeah!! 
I wanna be there when u guys eventually build one xD


----------



## fiascogarcia

EffectAudio said:


> 【Poll Alert!】
> 
> "Horus" ; the one cable to be described as "revealing" and pushes the boundary of micro detailing as well as transparency without sounding harsh!
> 
> ...


I'm sure it would be a beautiful cable, but my mind boggles at how expensive I guess it would be!


----------



## Omega139

Just an update for my search to tame the treble on my Tia+ leonidas combo. I just got Acoustune AET08 Medium sized eartips, and they seem to do the job well! Even better than the symbio mandarins for taming the treble, although it's not as clear up top compared to the mandarins.


----------



## Adventure (Feb 27, 2018)

Eric, thanks for the Leonidas and the Ares II!!
Will listen to them the coming weeks, they look great, feel great wow!

Rick


----------



## Adventure

Omega139 said:


> Just an update for my search to tame the treble on my Tia+ leonidas combo. I just got Acoustune AET08 Medium sized eartips, and they seem to do the job well! Even better than the symbio mandarins for taming the treble, although it's not as clear up top compared to the mandarins.



Did you try the Spiral Dots? 
How do they compare with the Acoustune AET08 ?
I sometimes listen to the Comply listen longer 400 with the Dita Dream.
Ended up with Final EPE -BLA3, no coloring, but not fatigue either.


----------



## ironpeg

EffectAudio said:


> 【Poll Alert!】
> 
> "Horus" ; the one cable to be described as "revealing" and pushes the boundary of micro detailing as well as transparency without sounding harsh!
> 
> ...


Yes Yes Yes Yes


----------



## Omega139

Adventure said:


> Did you try the Spiral Dots?
> How do they compare with the Acoustune AET08 ?
> I sometimes listen to the Comply listen longer 400 with the Dita Dream.
> Ended up with Final EPE -BLA3, no coloring, but not fatigue either.


Thank you! Would you be able to point me out to where to purchase the Final EPE -BLA3?


----------



## Adventure

Hi I got them from our Dutch distributor, but the type is: FI-EPEBLA3.  (final)


I have these in L and ML ,  can send a set Medium and Large of these to you?
Then you can try them.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Omega139 said:


> Just an update for my search to tame the treble on my Tia+ leonidas combo. I just got Acoustune AET08 Medium sized eartips, and they seem to do the job well! Even better than the symbio mandarins for taming the treble, although it's not as clear up top compared to the mandarins.


I was thinking long and hard about buying your Leonidas, even though I really need one with the 4.4 jack.  BTW, does EA have a 4.4 PSquared jack?


----------



## tim0chan

fiascogarcia said:


> I was thinking long and hard about buying your Leonidas, even though I really need one with the 4.4 jack.  BTW, does EA have a 4.4 PSquared jack?


No, they collaborated with pentaconn instead. It's a good jack but it's different


----------



## audioNinja

Does anyone know how long it takes to re-terminate an effect audio eros ii cable? From 4.4 to 3.5? It's been over a week since i put in the re-terminating order at music sanctuary and haven't heard anything back yet. Maybe I'm just getting anxious for nothing...


----------



## Lucif6r6th

audioNinja said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to re-terminate an effect audio eros ii cable? From 4.4 to 3.5? It's been over a week since i put in the re-terminating order at music sanctuary and haven't heard anything back yet. Maybe I'm just getting anxious for nothing...


Umm... music sanctuary no longer carry effect audio products. Cable re-terminations are carried out by the guys there.
I once re-terminated a cable through music sanctuary. Took about 1week+


----------



## audioNinja

Lucif6r6th said:


> Umm... music sanctuary no longer carry effect audio products. Cable re-terminations are carried out by the guys there.
> I once re-terminated a cable through music sanctuary. Took about 1week+


Ah OK so it does take more than a week then. I bought the last clearance Eros ii cable but it was in 4.4mm. Thanks for the info


----------



## Deezel177

Lucif6r6th said:


> Umm... music sanctuary no longer carry effect audio products. Cable re-terminations are carried out by the guys there.
> I once re-terminated a cable through music sanctuary. Took about 1week+



It sounds like he's re-terminating with MS directly. In that case, yes, it can take over a week. I wouldn't hesitate contacting them to ease your mind.


----------



## EffectAudio

Deezel177 said:


> The more important question is: Shall we offer it for free?



Hmm! Maybe we shall 



Wyville said:


> Hey Eric, great to see you around again! Congratulations on the launch of Euphoria Audio, it looked like it was a great success!
> 
> As for the 8-wire Horus. It is an interesting question. Have you built one yet to see what it does to the sound? (I can just imagine the scene at the office once that one is built!  )



Thank buddy! I've been out of commission for so long, glad to see that you still stuck around!  Interesting indeed. Im trying to egg SY to build one 



Adventure said:


> Eric, thanks for the Leonidas and the Ares II!!
> Will listen to them the coming weeks, they look great, feel great wow!
> 
> Rick



Thank you for the kind words Rick! Glad that you love em'!


----------



## proedros

@EffectAudio  do you have the Eos model for sale directly through you ? can i buy it from you ?


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Thank buddy! I've been out of commission for so long, glad to see that you still stuck around!  Interesting indeed. Im trying to egg SY to build one


Of course I stuck around! Don't want to miss the stories about all the kerfuffle at the office once the Horus 8-wire becomes a reality. People will be running around trying to steal it from one another all day!


----------



## tim0chan

Wyville said:


> Of course I stuck around! Don't want to miss the stories about all the kerfuffle at the office once the Horus 8-wire becomes a reality. People will be running around trying to steal it from one another all day!


I should be there to watch the drama unfold XD


----------



## Omega139

Adventure said:


> Hi I got them from our Dutch distributor, but the type is: FI-EPEBLA3.  (final)
> 
> 
> I have these in L and ML ,  can send a set Medium and Large of these to you?
> Then you can try them.


Hehe, I appreciate it my friend, but i'll just go ahead and buy it!


----------



## Omega139

Adventure said:


> Hi I got them from our Dutch distributor, but the type is: FI-EPEBLA3.  (final)
> 
> 
> I have these in L and ML ,  can send a set Medium and Large of these to you?
> Then you can try them.




Hmm...Would you guide me on how to purchase them? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Adventure (Feb 28, 2018)

I Will send you  two pairs no problem.
Just pm you’re adress

Any Final dealer can order them for you!
This is you’re pair, two medium large they are black and red. The large are pink and grey !  It’s no problem for me! These sizes have a great seal!


----------



## EffectAudio

proedros said:


> @EffectAudio  do you have the Eos model for sale directly through you ? can i buy it from you ?



Unfortunately, no. The "Eos" is a discontinued model. 



Wyville said:


> Of course I stuck around! Don't want to miss the stories about all the kerfuffle at the office once the Horus 8-wire becomes a reality. People will be running around trying to steal it from one another all day!



Hahahah!! Definitely. I hope there wont be a stampede. =X

Meanwhile a tease -


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> Unfortunately, no. The "Eos" is a discontinued model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, coming back to the Roman gods, I see.


----------



## EffectAudio

Deezel177 said:


> Ahh, coming back to the Roman gods, I see.



You have keen eyes for details


----------



## Omega139

Adventure said:


> I Will send you  two pairs no problem.
> Just pm you’re adress
> 
> Any Final dealer can order them for you!
> This is you’re pair, two medium large they are black and red. The large are pink and grey !  It’s no problem for me! These sizes have a great seal!



My man, you are too kind. I really appreciate your generosity. I'm just going to go ahead and buy them, but thank you!


----------



## olddude

info@finalaudiousa.com is the main US distributor, but folks have said they will ship anywhere.


----------



## Omega139

olddude said:


> info@finalaudiousa.com is the main US distributor, but folks have said they will ship anywhere.



Once again, I sincerely appreciate your help!


----------



## fzman

EffectAudio said:


> You have keen eyes for details



Just make sure the 'J' never wears off! Otherwise, people may try to wear them 'incorrectly'....


----------



## singleended5863

Anyone here has Effect Audio made for HD600 and HE400 and how do they sound? I got EA Ares II for the CIEM’s EE Spartan and UMM which they are very impressive and I love them. Thank you.


----------



## pithyginger63

Is the 8 wire lionheart discontinued? and 8 wire lionheart vs labkable pandora for texture resolution, and (curve ball) build quality (I know they're inherently different sound)


----------



## Wyville (Mar 2, 2018)

pithyginger63 said:


> Is the 8 wire lionheart discontinued? and 8 wire lionheart vs labkable pandora for texture resolution, and (curve ball) build quality (I know they're inherently different sound)


The 8-wire cables are a bit different from the standard 4-wire as they are a bespoke order, you can find more information here:
https://www.effectaudio.com/bespoke.html/


----------



## pithyginger63

Wyville said:


> The 8-wire cables are a bit different from the standard 4-wire as they are a bespoke order, you can find more information here:
> https://www.effectaudio.com/bespoke.html/


i see, how does this work: "When your personalised end-product is completed, we will invite you over for a drink"

does the customer have to fly to singapore
thanks!


----------



## Wyville

pithyginger63 said:


> i see, how does this work: "When your personalised end-product is completed, we will invite you over for a drink"
> 
> does the customer have to fly to singapore
> thanks!


I have no doubt you will be very welcome to visit them for that drink, but I am sure they will also be happy to send it over.  I have never ordered an 8-wire, so perhaps @Deezel177 is better placed to discuss the process and you can of course always contact Eric, @EffectAudio, who is a great guy and he will help you out with everything!


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> i see, how does this work: "When your personalised end-product is completed, we will invite you over for a drink"
> 
> does the customer have to fly to singapore
> thanks!



I’m sure the drink is not mandatory.  I haven’t heard the Pandora, but I briefly auditioned the Titan. I found the Titan to be a *really* bass-y cable with a crisper treble than that of the Lionheart. The Lionheart has the more forward and bodied midrange, while the Pandora’s clear focus is in the upper-bass.


----------



## pithyginger63

@Wyville, i see, thanks for everything!


----------



## pithyginger63

@Deezel177 thanks, i'll probably stick with the 8-wire lionheart when i get around to buying a cable. nice review on the lionheart, if i remember correctly, you said it was slightly warm. idk if youve ever heard the 64 audio a12/a12t, but theyre very warm and bassy, would the 8-wire lionheart make it too warm? or is the warmth subtle enough that it should be fine? thanks!


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> @Deezel177 thanks, i'll probably stick with the 8-wire lionheart when i get around to buying a cable. nice review on the lionheart, if i remember correctly, you said it was slightly warm. idk if youve ever heard the 64 audio a12/a12t, but theyre very warm and bassy, would the 8-wire lionheart make it too warm? or is the warmth subtle enough that it should be fine? thanks!



The 4-wire Lionheart is the warmer cable; the 8-wire variant is the crisper and more neutral one. The 8-wire should work well with the A12, but I haven't heard the A12t to confirm how well the pairing works. I don't expect it to sound as warm because of the Tia driver.


----------



## pithyginger63

@Deezel177 i actually havent heard the tia yet either, still waiting, thanks for the info!


----------



## EffectAudio

Recent interests for 8 wires has been very high. We'll be prepping for a full suite of 8 wires cables to display in Canjam SG


----------



## Omega139 (Mar 6, 2018)

Adventure said:


> I Will send you  two pairs no problem.
> Just pm you’re adress
> 
> Any Final dealer can order them for you!
> This is you’re pair, two medium large they are black and red. The large are pink and grey !  It’s no problem for me! These sizes have a great seal!


Hey man, just to follow up. I got the eartips from Final Audio (stellar customer service and they shipped ridiculously fast.)

These are REALLY good. I know this is a very grand claim, but it's just my subjective feel. This brings out exactly what I loved about the U18t+ leonidas combo in my current setup, but with the clarity I thought that the aforementioned combo lacked.

I would love to hear what other eartips you've tried and enjoyed too. Just to try different things.


----------



## fiascogarcia

EffectAudio said:


> Recent interests for 8 wires has been very high. We'll be prepping for a full suite of 8 wires cables to display in Canjam SG


Do you by chance have an ETA on the new line of cables?  Thanks!


----------



## Adventure

Omega139 said:


> Hey man, just to follow up. I got the eartips from Final Audio (stellar customer service and they shipped ridiculously fast.)
> 
> These are REALLY good. I know this is a very grand claim, but it's just my subjective feel. This brings out exactly what I loved about the U18t+ leonidas combo in my current setup, but with the clarity I thought that the aforementioned combo lacked.
> 
> I would love to hear what other eartips you've tried and enjoyed too. Just to try different things.



Hi Omega, I tried to much.. pfff
The JVC Spiral Dots are great to!
Even the Comply TS 400 comfort do sound good! @flinkenick let me listen to Ortofon eartips, they where great aswell!!
The Symbio Wide Bore are good, but the fit in my ear is the dealbreaker for me!
Try the Spiral Dots ML size !


----------



## fiascogarcia (Mar 6, 2018)

Omega139 said:


> Hey man, just to follow up. I got the eartips from Final Audio (stellar customer service and they shipped ridiculously fast.)
> 
> These are REALLY good. I know this is a very grand claim, but it's just my subjective feel. This brings out exactly what I loved about the U18t+ leonidas combo in my current setup, but with the clarity I thought that the aforementioned combo lacked.
> 
> I would love to hear what other eartips you've tried and enjoyed too. Just to try different things.





Adventure said:


> Hi Omega, I tried to much.. pfff
> The JVC Spiral Dots are great to!
> Even the Comply TS 400 comfort do sound good! @flinkenick let me listen to Ortofon eartips, they where great aswell!!
> The Symbio Wide Bore are good, but the fit in my ear is the dealbreaker for me!
> Try the Spiral Dots ML size !


To throw in my 2 cents, you want the 500 series Comply's for the 64 Audio's, Spiral Dots will enhance the lower end and soften up the treble a tiny bit, FA e's were nice sounding in the mids and trebles but I felt they dropped a little bit of the bass and sub bass.  I too had some fit issues with the Symbio W's but they are pretty neutral sounding tips with the 64's.  Spinfits sounded kind of like the Final Audio's, but not as natural.  Most of my listening is with Fourtes, but I listened to these tips with the U18's during the demo tour.  IMO!


----------



## FangJoker

Effect Audio is on my short list, but I need help picking a model that will work well with my Sony XBA-Z5. Anyone? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deezel177

vegasf1 said:


> Effect Audio is on my short list, but I need help picking a model that will work well with my Sony XBA-Z5. Anyone? Thanks in advance.



What kind of signature/change are you looking for?


----------



## Omega139

fiascogarcia said:


> To throw in my 2 cents, you want the 500 series Comply's for the 64 Audio's, Spiral Dots will enhance the lower end and soften up the treble a tiny bit, FA e's were nice sounding in the mids and trebles but I felt they dropped a little bit of the bass and sub bass.  I too had some fit issues with the Symbio W's but they are pretty neutral sounding tips with the 64's.  Spinfits sounded kind of like the Final Audio's, but not as natural.  Most of my listening is with Fourtes, but I listened to these tips with the U18's during the demo tour.  IMO!



Thanks for the input. Which model spiral dots in specific are the 500 series?


----------



## FangJoker

Deezel177 said:


> What kind of signature/change are you looking for?



I like the bass, but I'd like it to be a little cleaner and I feel that I sometimes can't hear the vocals as much as I should.


----------



## fiascogarcia (Mar 6, 2018)

Omega139 said:


> Thanks for the input. Which model spiral dots in specific are the 500 series?


500 series relates to Comply foam tips.  500 is the nozzle size of the 64 Audio’s. I prefer the isolation type. With Spiral Dots you just pick size, small through large.


----------



## ostewart

vegasf1 said:


> I like the bass, but I'd like it to be a little cleaner and I feel that I sometimes can't hear the vocals as much as I should.



Leonidas, Eros II or Horus 

All would clean up the sound a little, Eros II is quite neutral and spacious, Leonidas has a little extra sparkle, Horus is just out of this world.


----------



## EffectAudio

fiascogarcia said:


> Do you by chance have an ETA on the new line of cables?  Thanks!



 

It's not a new lineup of cables, its essentially some popular 8 wired configuration that we has never been shown at shows 



ostewart said:


> Leonidas, Eros II or Horus
> 
> All would clean up the sound a little, Eros II is quite neutral and spacious, Leonidas has a little extra sparkle, Horus is just out of this world.



Sounds like Janus!


----------



## ostewart

EffectAudio said:


> It's not a new lineup of cables, its essentially some popular 8 wired configuration that we has never been shown at shows
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Janus!



Well I haven't heard Janus yet, but cannot wait


----------



## davidmolliere

EffectAudio said:


> Heres what we listen to every day in our lab!!
> #Lionheart



Ordered! Thanks for the recommandation for the VE8 (and @Wyville for the pointer to that thread


----------



## EffectAudio

davidmolliere said:


> Ordered! Thanks for the recommandation for the VE8 (and @Wyville for the pointer to that thread



Appreciate the support buddy! 

-Eric


----------



## Mahalarp

EffectAudio said:


> Sounds like Janus!



Whennn ??? Can't wait anymore to try with my new IEM


----------



## gmahler2u

Hi
My Area II 8wires for my Roxanne is on the way.  It' fast job!  Thank you Eric for your service!!  So far I'm happy here with AE.

Thanks once again


----------



## EffectAudio

ostewart said:


> Well I haven't heard Janus yet, but cannot wait



@flinkenick & @twister6 have had the first impressions of listening during the Canjam NYC! Perhaps they could help ya out on impressions 



Mahalarp said:


> Whennn ??? Can't wait anymore to try with my new IEM


Officially premiere at Canjam SG! Will you be joining the party at SG? 



gmahler2u said:


> Hi
> My Area II 8wires for my Roxanne is on the way.  It' fast job!  Thank you Eric for your service!!  So far I'm happy here with AE.
> 
> Thanks once again



No worries buddy! Happy to be of help 

-Eric


----------



## Mahalarp

Actually, yesterday I was looking for a ticket from Bangkok hahaha. Let see that I can find a good ticket price or not


----------



## EffectAudio

Mahalarp said:


> Actually, yesterday I was looking for a ticket from Bangkok hahaha. Let see that I can find a good ticket price or not



Looks like we'll be seeing you  The MKG guys are arriving on the 23rd, Supawit will be flying in from US too.


----------



## koven

Will EA cables be at SoCal CanJam? I plan to attend that and hopefully pick some up on the spot, if you're bringing any for sale.


----------



## EffectAudio

koven said:


> Will EA cables be at SoCal CanJam? I plan to attend that and hopefully pick some up on the spot, if you're bringing any for sale.



Very unfortunate, we wont be making Canjam Socal this round


----------



## koven

Ah that sucks..


----------



## Ginjo

Deezel177 said:


> I’m sure the drink is not mandatory.  I haven’t heard the Pandora, but I briefly auditioned the Titan. I found the Titan to be a *really* bass-y cable with a crisper treble than that of the Lionheart. The Lionheart has the more forward and bodied midrange, while the Pandora’s clear focus is in the upper-bass.



What is this titan cable you speak of? I've been meaning to invest in a lionheart in the future for my trio's but more bass to me is always welcome!


----------



## Deezel177

Ginjo said:


> What is this titan cable you speak of? I've been meaning to invest in a lionheart in the future for my trio's but more bass to me is always welcome!



It's Labkable's ultra-expensive flagship. It costs about three times as much as the Lionheart IIRC.


----------



## flinkenick

EffectAudio said:


> @flinkenick & @twister6 have had the first impressions of listening during the Canjam NYC! Perhaps they could help ya out on impressions


I shared some impressions of the new cable a while back after CJ NY:


flinkenick said:


> As for some brief impressions of the new cable, the thing that striked me most is that this is a new type of sound altogether. Coppers, SPCs, and silvers generally have their own type of signature (although there are of course many variations in their actual sig), and the palladium-plating adds something new. It had a sort of hi-fi sound, but in a cool way. For instance, even though its midrange was slightly warm and bodied, it added a clear and fast sounding treble on top. So not as warm as a regular copper, but also not as clarity-focused as SPC's can be, although the treble itself was detailed. There was a sense of authority in its sound, resulting from it midrange transparency, along with its body. By comparison, Horus sounds a bit leaner and brighter. In addition, its bass offered greater extension, resulting in a powerful sense of impact. I didn't compare or listen enough to get a sense of the quantity of its bass, but it didn't seem lacking or overbearing. There was also another prototype, where the treble was a bit more prominent, resulting in wider but flatter stage. However, I think the majority there preferred the aforementioned one.
> 
> Finally, the cable isn't 'just' palladium-plated; they actually played around with some extra materials to refine the sound. It is also a hybrid configuration, but I will leave it to EA to reveal the final details. I also just kinda forgot tbh since it was pretty complicated hehe.
> 
> Here are some crappy smartphone pics that do not do it justice, it looked pretty badass.


Janus is a cable that seemed to do a lot of things right, great bass, bodied mids, yet clean and detailed treble. But, I'm thoroughly looking forward to reading more impressions after CJ Singapore. From what I understood, the cable was still being developed, and they might merge or alter specific aspects of the two prototypes. Interesting stuff coming up!


----------



## Omega139

A part of me really wants to try the Horus. Can anyone chime in on how it compares to the Leonidas?

Also, does effect audio do upgrades- as in, I can exchange my Leonidas + Money for the Horus?


----------



## tim0chan

Omega139 said:


> A part of me really wants to try the Horus. Can anyone chime in on how it compares to the Leonidas?
> 
> Also, does effect audio do upgrades- as in, I can exchange my Leonidas + Money for the Horus?


U can trade with my ares ii and I'll help u talk to @EffectAudio  
(Joking....) 
AFAIK, they do not have such a service


----------



## ironpeg

Mahalarp said:


> Actually, yesterday I was looking for a ticket from Bangkok hahaha. Let see that I can find a good ticket price or not


Try TG, I got mine today.


----------



## Mahalarp

ironpeg said:


> Try TG, I got mine today.



Or no need to go. Just wait to order Janus directly in Thailand hohoho


----------



## ironpeg

Mahalarp said:


> Or no need to go. Just wait to order Janus directly in Thailand hohoho


Come hang out with us.


----------



## Omega139

Has anyone done a side by side comparison of the Leonidas and the Horus yet?


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> Has anyone done a side by side comparison of the Leonidas and the Horus yet?



It doesn't look like it. Based on memory, the Horus is built like a drastically-improved Leonidas, but there are key differences that truly set them apart. Similarly, both cables have a focus on the sub-bass. However, the Horus is significantly more energetic, visceral and physical here. Superior bidirectional extension has given the Horus a clearer, more guttural and *vastly* better-resolved low-end. The Leonidas boasts a fun listen, but the Horus here is equal parts technically-proficient and devilishly-fun. The Horus has a more forward midrange with an emphasis on upper-mid clarity. The Leonidas is more even-handed and smooth, but it does not hold a candle to the Horus's clarity and transparency. The Leonidas also suffers because of its treble tone. Its upper-treble is relatively calm compared to its lower-treble, so details are more aggressively expressed as a result. There's a _tizziness_ that hardens hi-hats, "s" sounds, etc. The Horus, on the other hand, is considerably more linear and extended as well. It benefits from gobs of headroom to produce *more* details with *less* fatigue. The Horus also layers and separates better overall due to its capable top-end - with a greater emphasis on clarity - while the Leonidas tip-toes between musical euphony and strict clarity.


----------



## Omega139

Deezel177 said:


> It doesn't look like it. Based on memory, the Horus is built like a drastically-improved Leonidas, but there are key differences that truly set them apart. Similarly, both cables have a focus on the sub-bass. However, the Horus is significantly more energetic, visceral and physical here. Superior bidirectional extension has given the Horus a clearer, more guttural and *vastly* better-resolved low-end. The Leonidas boasts a fun listen, but the Horus here is equal parts technically-proficient and devilishly-fun. The Horus has a more forward midrange with an emphasis on upper-mid clarity. The Leonidas is more even-handed and smooth, but it does not hold a candle to the Horus's clarity and transparency. The Leonidas also suffers because of its treble tone. Its upper-treble is relatively calm compared to its lower-treble, so details are more aggressively expressed as a result. There's a _tizziness_ that hardens hi-hats, "s" sounds, etc. The Horus, on the other hand, is considerably more linear and extended as well. It benefits from gobs of headroom to produce *more* details with *less* fatigue. The Horus also layers and separates better overall due to its capable top-end - with a greater emphasis on clarity - while the Leonidas tip-toes between musical euphony and strict clarity.




Ahh god damn! Very interested. My apologies if it was already mentioned here, but is there an estimated release date?


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> Ahh god damn! Very interested. My apologies if it was already mentioned here, but is there an estimated release date?



Uhh... the Horus has been out since last year.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Deezel177 said:


> It doesn't look like it. Based on memory, the Horus is built like a drastically-improved Leonidas, but there are key differences that truly set them apart. Similarly, both cables have a focus on the sub-bass. However, the Horus is significantly more energetic, visceral and physical here. Superior bidirectional extension has given the Horus a clearer, more guttural and *vastly* better-resolved low-end. The Leonidas boasts a fun listen, but the Horus here is equal parts technically-proficient and devilishly-fun. The Horus has a more forward midrange with an emphasis on upper-mid clarity. The Leonidas is more even-handed and smooth, but it does not hold a candle to the Horus's clarity and transparency. The Leonidas also suffers because of its treble tone. Its upper-treble is relatively calm compared to its lower-treble, so details are more aggressively expressed as a result. There's a _tizziness_ that hardens hi-hats, "s" sounds, etc. The Horus, on the other hand, is considerably more linear and extended as well. It benefits from gobs of headroom to produce *more* details with *less* fatigue. The Horus also layers and separates better overall due to its capable top-end - with a greater emphasis on clarity - while the Leonidas tip-toes between musical euphony and strict clarity.


It's also $1500!    Ouch!


----------



## Deezel177

fiascogarcia said:


> It's also $1500!    Ouch!



Yep!


----------



## Omega139

I hope this isn't against the rules, but I just wanted to give a quick plug for my Leonidas cable for sale. Check it out! 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-effect-audio-leonidas-2-5mm-connect.872610/


----------



## Rei87 (Mar 11, 2018)

Heard some fuss over this cable, so decided to just give it a go


----------



## Rei87

Rei87 said:


> Heard some fuss over this cable, so decided to just give it a go



I think that the Horus cable could use some improvements. If anything the parts used are holding it back. Will probably tear it down and rebuild it later.


----------



## Rei87 (Mar 12, 2018)

Interesting. Didnt expect to find that the 'specially designed' plug was simply a ferrite bead wrapped around a wire inserted into a typical plug. The plug is simply like any other Platinum coated brass plug that you find in an oyaide shop. Of, with the exception of the effect stamp on it. I could be wrong. But this is what I see and unless someone wishes to address my impressions I'll have to go with this. This is a discussion page after all, and this doesnt contravene any rules from what I see.


----------



## rayquaza

Honestly it's one of the worse plugs I've ever tried. I tried their demo cable with the gold Effect branded 2.5mm plug. Insert it into my AK380 copper. Then it got stuck and I'm having alot of trouble removing it. Thank god i managed to pry it off. I think it's 2.6mm lol. From now on, I only demo the cables with reliable high grade plugs like Oyaide and Furutech.


----------



## EffectAudio

Oh hello Aaron @Rei87, Thank you for your feedbacks. 



rayquaza said:


> Honestly it's one of the worse plugs I've ever tried. I tried their demo cable with the gold Effect branded 2.5mm plug. Insert it into my AK380 copper. Then it got stuck and I'm having alot of trouble removing it. Thank god i managed to pry it off. I think it's 2.6mm lol. From now on, I only demo the cables with reliable high grade plugs like Oyaide and Furutech.



That's interesting. Have any users faced this before? 

@Wyville @flinkenick @twister6 @Oscar-HiFi @PinkyPowers - You guys have had extended listening time with our products. Is there any related issues or something that i could've missed? 

-Eric


----------



## hattrick15

EffectAudio said:


> Oh hello Aaron @Rei87, Thank you for your feedbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No issues whatsoever with the EA plugs and I’ve had 3 different plugs.


----------



## ironpeg

rayquaza said:


> Honestly it's one of the worse plugs I've ever tried. I tried their demo cable with the gold Effect branded 2.5mm plug. Insert it into my AK380 copper. Then it got stuck and I'm having alot of trouble removing it. Thank god i managed to pry it off. I think it's 2.6mm lol. From now on, I only demo the cables with reliable high grade plugs like Oyaide and Furutech.


Hmm Interesting.... Are you sure that you tried those demo at the authorized distributor? Or could it be that you are trying fake effect audio cables?
I had several effect audio cable with 2.5mm and AK380 Cu. Never have those problems.


----------



## twister6

I have 4 EA cables and 3 EA adapters with various terminations (2.5mm, 3.5mm, 4.4mm).  Never had an issue with any of them, and I'm a hardcore user due to my review work and comparisons.


----------



## Rei87 (Mar 12, 2018)

EffectAudio said:


> Oh hello Aaron @Rei87, Thank you for your feedbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Eric! I hope that the Monday is finding you well. There's always this Monday lethargy that comes with the start of a new week. Anyway glad of you to chip in, as you are just the man who could answer my question. It was actually a question, a statement prehaps, but most certainly not a feedback as you seem to have misinterpreted it as. I didnt offer any criticism or suggestions with regards to your TOTL cable, but made an observation, question, about its construction due to my lack of knowledge in this hobby. So it the new EA ferrite plug a redesigned plug? Or is is a choker wrapped around a wire in a standard plug?

Maybe choker plug was a mistake as I didnt get a reviewer's unit and was simply had a mass produced one, so the quality control may perhaps have lapsed a little like how production lines have a QC percentage target. But dont worry about warrantying it, I'll just have it serviced properly on my own account.


----------



## Bosk

Wouldn't the Horus cable given its price come standard with EA's PSquare plug which I read offers superior performance to the Oyaide connectors?


----------



## tim0chan

I've had the experience of effect audio plugs generally having a tighter fit but not so tight that I had to pry anything off xD


----------



## Rei87 (Mar 12, 2018)

Bosk said:


> Wouldn't the Horus cable given its price come standard with EA's PSquare plug which I read offers superior performance to the Oyaide connectors?



I would assume so? Anyway thats the main reason why I bought the cable too. I was intrigued by their claims of a redesigned plug so I decided to buy their TOTL cable and verify its performance and claims for myself. If it was really that good I would have bought cables just for the plug lol. 

Anyway, it appears to my untrained eye to be a standard Oyaide Platinum plated plug (link provided), with an effect barrel on it, and a ferrite bead (I'm sure that i've seen that somewhere locally, but I cant remember the place now) around the wire. I could be wrong, but then again I am after all just a simple user who buys products to test without obligations.


----------



## twister6

Bosk said:


> Wouldn't the Horus cable given its price come standard with EA's PSquare plug which I read offers superior performance to the Oyaide connectors?



PSquare plug is manufactured exclusively by Oyaide.


----------



## Rei87 (Mar 12, 2018)

twister6 said:


> PSquare plug is manufactured exclusively by Oyaide.



Agreed, its exclusively made and sold by oyaide, both for effect and on the open market.

But thats not what im asking. I thought it's performance was because it was a uniquely designed plug by and for effect as per a collaboration. It now sounds like a rebranded oyaide plug.


----------



## Bosk

twister6 said:


> PSquare plug is manufactured exclusively by Oyaide.


Sorry I must have confused Oyaide with Furutech. My understanding is the PSquare connectors are a higher grade than the regular 3.5 and 2.5mm connectors EA uses.


----------



## singleended5863

To my ears the materials of the plugs would not make the sound better than the quality of the cables would be connected with the IEMs or CIEMs or headphone cables.


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> That's interesting. Have any users faced this before?
> 
> @Wyville @flinkenick @twister6 @Oscar-HiFi @PinkyPowers - You guys have had extended listening time with our products. Is there any related issues or something that i could've missed?
> 
> -Eric


Nope, never any issues like this at all and like Twister6 I do a lot of cable rolling. The only issue I have had with the plug is that my Ares II occasionally unscrews, but that has more to do with my OCD and me turning it quite often to get the EA logo to face forward (OCD can be so much fun! ).


----------



## PinkyPowers

EffectAudio said:


> Oh hello Aaron @Rei87, Thank you for your feedbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have Thor II and Leonidas terminated in 2.5mm, and they never get stuck in the jacks of any of my hand-full of balanced DAPs.


----------



## ostewart

EffectAudio said:


> Oh hello Aaron @Rei87, Thank you for your feedbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No issues with the following DAPs: Opus #2, Opus #1s, Shanling M3s, iBasso DX200 (amp1 + amp3).

Tried with my Ares II, Eros II and also loan (every model apart from the new Janus).

So yeah... No issues with any Effect Audio 2.5mm plug at all.


----------



## ostewart (Mar 12, 2018)

Rei87 said:


> Hey Eric! I hope that the Monday is finding you well. There's always this Monday lethargy that comes with the start of a new week. Anyway glad of you to chip in, as you are just the man who could answer my question. It was actually a question, a statement prehaps, but most certainly not a feedback as you seem to have misinterpreted it as. I didnt offer any criticism or suggestions with regards to your TOTL cable, but made an observation, question, about its construction due to my lack of knowledge in this hobby. So it the new EA ferrite plug a redesigned plug? Or is is a choker wrapped around a wire in a standard plug?
> 
> Maybe choker plug was a mistake as I didnt get a reviewer's unit and was simply had a mass produced one, so the quality control may perhaps have lapsed a little like how production lines have a QC percentage target. But dont worry about warrantying it, I'll just have it serviced properly on my own account.



I like the way you think reviewers gear gets tested more than a buying customers... That's is 100% un-true. I have 2 samples, and have tried customer bought ones and they are the same quality wise.

Again a few here have samples and bought units with their own money like @Wyville and have had no issues.

It could be you have got a lemon, unlikely but possible. Either way Effect Audio will sort it out for you quickly.


----------



## flinkenick

Surprised to hear a jack didn't fit, I'd assume it would be a well established issue if it was more common? I have personally never experienced a jack that didn't fit (with any cable brand for that matter), only the top-end connectors are sometimes larger or smaller unfortunately.

@Rei87 I think Alex posted a pic of the ferrite choker a while back when he got Horus, you might be thinking of that. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Adventure

Rei87 said:


> Maybe choker plug was a mistake as I didnt get a reviewer's unit and was simply had a mass produced one, so the quality control may perhaps have lapsed a little like how production lines have a QC percentage target. But dont worry about warrantying it, I'll just have it serviced properly on my own account.



To be honest I bought the Leonidas and Ares II directly from Eric, and.... I am not a reviewer, I use these cables for my own pleasure!!
Haven't encountered any problems with these outstanding cables, the built quality rivals easily their sound quality !!


----------



## Rei87 (Mar 13, 2018)

ostewart said:


> I like the way you think reviewers gear gets tested more than a buying customers... That's is 100% un-true. I have 2 samples, and have tried customer bought ones and they are the same quality wise.
> 
> Again a few here have samples and bought units with their own money like @Wyville and have had no issues.
> 
> It could be you have got a lemon, unlikely but possible. Either way Effect Audio will sort it out for you quickly.



In similar vein, I also like how you made a sweeping statement in which you can make an assertion with absolute certainty that mass produced units gets the exact same quality in all aspects as reviewer units . No one can really say that unless they are working for EA in some form or another,  or privy to their inner workings as friends or member of trade, all of which I certainly am not.  I for one certainly couldnt make such an assertion, hence all I could do was, as I quote, hazard a guess that "quality control may perhaps have lapsed a little".

In addition, given EA's claims of a special collaboration and improvements, I had expected the ferrite bead to be integrated into the barrel itself as an elegant unit. The last thing I had expected was a ghetto mod involving sticking a choker bead onto the wire itself for a 2k totl cable. Given EA's focus on aesthetics, this seemed  contradictory, even shoddy. Imagine if you bought a boutique bike which marketed having improved shock dampening, and you opened it up to find that it was simply foam taped to the inner frame as opposed to it having specific cutouts integrated into the frame molding process itself.

Hence, my surprise upon opening the barrel which lead to my concerns that EA might have slipped up in my purchased unit leading to a rather backyard DIY-er esque implementation of shielding in a plug. Maybe I'm just to boutique products being well designed and built, but if I was expecting too much then maybe I should learn to taper my expectations abit. But it never hurts to clarify first  



flinkenick said:


> Surprised to hear a jack didn't fit, I'd assume it would be a well established issue if it was more common? I have personally never experienced a jack that didn't fit (with any cable brand for that matter), only the top-end connectors are sometimes larger or smaller unfortunately.
> 
> @Rei87 I think Alex posted a pic of the ferrite choker a while back when he got Horus, you might be thinking of that. Hope you enjoy it.



I can't agree or disagree with the plug issue, as all my EA wires have almost always been reterminated as soon as I receive them to better plugs, be it furutech back then, or bispa/pentaconn OFC and copper 2-pins. The improvements may be arguable, but I do find these changes a discernable improvements , and given that EA themselves would go to such lengths to promote their oyaide rebranded plugs prehaps these plugs do have something going for it after all.


On that note, I've had some fun reterminating ALL the connectors used on the wire and upgraded the solder as well. I must say that the sound has at least, to my ears, changed. I'll post some details on the final look and sound post changes after I've let it run for a while.


----------



## Wyville (Mar 13, 2018)

Rei87 said:


> In similar vein, I also like how you made a sweeping statement in which you can make an assertion with absolute certainty that mass produced units gets the exact same quality in all aspects as reviewer units . No one can really say that unless they are working for EA in some form or another,  or privy to their inner workings as friends or member of trade, all of which I certainly am not.  I for one certainly couldnt make such an assertion, hence all I could do was, as I quote, hazard a guess that "quality control may perhaps have lapsed a little".


Considering that Alex showed and discussed the ferrite bead in his review, you could have known about it and it shows that "review units" are simply production units. It would not makes sense to do anything other than send production units because from a business perspective it is unsustainable in this day and age to pull tricks like that, especially with forums like Head-fi, where many people post reviews, not just dedicated reviewers, and people (like yourself) are free to share criticism if they have it.

In my experience EA take feedback seriously and they are genuinely interested in having their products critically evaluated by reviewers and customers alike. I honestly would not bother reviewing their products if I thought otherwise. They could offer me an 8-wire Horus "in exchange for my honest opinion" and my honest opinion would be "keep it" if I thought there was anything funny going on.

(Just my perspective, btw, not an attack or anything like that.)


----------



## twister6 (Mar 13, 2018)

deleted.


----------



## Omega139

EffectAudio said:


> Oh hello Aaron @Rei87, Thank you for your feedbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No issues here either, 2.5mm on my leonidas fits like a glove


----------



## Bosk

Rei87 said:


> I can't agree or disagree with the plug issue, as all my EA wires have almost always been reterminated as soon as I receive them to better plugs, be it furutech back then, or bispa/pentaconn OFC and copper 2-pins. The improvements may be arguable, but I do find these changes a discernable improvements , and given that EA themselves would go to such lengths to promote their oyaide rebranded plugs prehaps these plugs do have something going for it after all.
> 
> 
> On that note, I've had some fun reterminating ALL the connectors used on the wire and upgraded the solder as well. I must say that the sound has at least, to my ears, changed. I'll post some details on the final look and sound post changes after I've let it run for a while.


Have you found the 2.5mm Furutech plugs sound superior to EA's Oyaide versions? Perhaps EA chose the Oyaide brand because those connectors contribute sonically to the EA 'house sound', or even aesthetics as the carbon fiber makes them look premium.


----------



## tim0chan

Bosk said:


> Have you found the 2.5mm Furutech plugs sound superior to EA's Oyaide versions? Perhaps EA chose the Oyaide brand because those connectors contribute sonically to the EA 'house sound', or even aesthetics as the carbon fiber makes them look premium.


I think that the furutech plugs should sound better, but as you said, the oyaide might sound better in synergy with the effect sound. However, one thing is clear for me and that is oyaide/effect audio plugs are more durable than furutech where the plating seems to peel easily


----------



## WayneWoondirts

rayquaza said:


> Honestly it's one of the worse plugs I've ever tried. I tried their demo cable with the gold Effect branded 2.5mm plug. Insert it into my AK380 copper. Then it got stuck and I'm having alot of trouble removing it. Thank god i managed to pry it off. I think it's 2.6mm lol. From now on, I only demo the cables with reliable high grade plugs like Oyaide and Furutech.



That's an unfortunate situation you found yourself in. 
I think it's due to manufacturing tolerances where your AK might be at the lower end of it and the EA at the top end. I recently came into this position as well, though in my case it was the plug that was too small for the output, resulting in dropouts... // It wasn't an EA cable...


----------



## Giraku

tim0chan said:


> I think that the furutech plugs should sound better, but as you said, the oyaide might sound better in synergy with the effect sound. However, one thing is clear for me and that is oyaide/effect audio plugs are more durable than furutech where the plating seems to peel easily


I had a similar experience with Furutech 2.5mm balanced plug. The rhodium plating came off within a month. I was disappointed.


----------



## SeeSax

I know this is an EE thread, but since there's momentum on the connector discussion, how do Eidolic compare to the Oyaide/Furutech plugs as far as quality? I have re-terminated two or three EE cables to Eidolic connectors and I cannot comment on the sound quality because I would be switching from 3.5mm to 2.5mm balanced and it's never apples to apples  

-Collin-


----------



## EffectAudio

Appreciate all the feedbacks guys! Thanks for clarifying things up 

Meanwhile on other news - Here's what we have prepped for Canjam Singapore! 


 

What do y'all reckon' ?

-Eric


----------



## pithyginger63

I'm sorry if this has been asked/answered before but i can't be bothered to go search, whats the pricing for the following connectors:
gold-plated straight 3.5mm single-ended
rhodium-plated straight 3.5mm single-ended
Psquare straight 3.5mm single-ended

Is the Psquare connector similarly resilient to wear as the rhodium connector?


----------



## EffectAudio

pithyginger63 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked/answered before but i can't be bothered to go search, whats the pricing for the following connectors:
> gold-plated straight 3.5mm single-ended
> rhodium-plated straight 3.5mm single-ended
> Psquare straight 3.5mm single-ended
> ...



There will be no additional costs for both the Gold-Plated / Rhodium-Plated connectors. PSquared upgrade will be available momentarily, meanwhile its only been used on "Horus" and "Lionheart" as well as "Leonidas-Black".


----------



## fiascogarcia

EffectAudio said:


> Appreciate all the feedbacks guys! Thanks for clarifying things up
> 
> Meanwhile on other news - Here's what we have prepped for Canjam Singapore!
> 
> ...


Beautiful display boards!  And you're introducing the Janus publicly?


----------



## EffectAudio

fiascogarcia said:


> Beautiful display boards!  And you're introducing the Janus publicly?



Yes, we will be premiering the "Janus" in Canjam Singapore. Janus will come in 2 varient -

Janus 'd' - Dynamic Ver.
or 
Janus 'b' - Basso Ver. 

Both of them carries inherently very different sound signature catering to different preferences. 

-Eric


----------



## Decreate

Will you guys be here in Hong Kong for the personal audio show? Would really like to try the new cables with the Phantom.


----------



## EffectAudio

Decreate said:


> Will you guys be here in Hong Kong for the personal audio show? Would really like to try the new cables with the Phantom.




 

We're one of the main sponsors


----------



## Decreate

EffectAudio said:


> We're one of the main sponsors


Cool, so does that mean the new cables will be there as well?


----------



## bluesyfluesy

the lionheart looks great, feels great and sounds great! 
(and yes, i have not removed protective plastic)


----------



## davidmolliere (Mar 15, 2018)

bluesyfluesy said:


> the lionheart looks great, feels great and sounds great!
> (and yes, i have not removed protective plastic)



I received mine today, amazing turnaround time btw kudos to Eric   Packaging is beautiful, as well as the leather pouch.

I have spent the better part of the day with the LionHeart / VE8 

They do give my VE8 tighter bass, with better control and texture, extra shimmer up top (no brightness) and more balanced mids (those lower mids are less prominent, the mids overall get better texture, timbre and detail... instruments and voice take life...).

The overall signature is more balanced compared to stock, and much more refined. Transients have improved a great deal too. I need to spend more time of course but out of the box a great experience... not to mention the cable outstanding build and ergonomics I love the lack of rigidity so comfy...

I gave a quick try with the LCD i4, it doesn’t change the signature as much but there are clearly benefits to the upgrade 

So far the biggest cable upgrade I ever made!


----------



## EffectAudio

Heads up guys - If you're dropping in the CanJam Singapore, dont forget to pick up a limited print of these EA booklets which are a treasure trove of information


----------



## Mahalarp

Waiting to try

https://www.instagram.com/p/BgVk20yFn5_/?taken-by=effectaudio


----------



## Wyville (Mar 15, 2018)

EffectAudio said:


> Heads up guys - If you're dropping in the CanJam Singapore, dont forget to pick up a limited print of these EA booklets which are a treasure trove of information


Funny thing, last week I was thinking how nice it would be for EA to do a type of limited edition coffee table book next year along the lines of _"10 years Effect Audio, 2009-2019"_ with the company's history, a look behind the scenes and information on previous and current cables so you can get a sense how cable tech has developed over the years.

...but then again, I am a history buff and like any excuse for historical accounts.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Funny thing, last week I was thinking how nice it would be for EA to do a type of limited edition coffee table book next year along the lines of _"10 years Effect Audio, 2009-2019"_ with the company's history, a look behind the scenes and information on previous and current cables so you can get a sense how cable tech has developed over the years.
> 
> ...but then again, I am a history buff and like any excuse for historical accounts.



Are you psychic...


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Are you psychic...


Great minds think alike?


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Funny thing, last week I was thinking how nice it would be for EA to do a type of limited edition coffee table book next year along the lines of _"10 years Effect Audio, 2009-2019"_ with the company's history, a look behind the scenes and information on previous and current cables so you can get a sense how cable tech has developed over the years.
> 
> ...but then again, I am a history buff and like any excuse for historical accounts.



If you’re interested, I can grab you a copy while I’m there. Would you like me to bundle anything else with the books to aid the reading experience...?


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> If you’re interested, I can grab you a copy while I’m there. Would you like me to bundle anything else with the books to aid the reading experience...?


If there are enough copies available, then it could be very helpful!


----------



## msiekkb

EffectAudio said:


> Heads up guys - If you're dropping in the CanJam Singapore, dont forget to pick up a limited print of these EA booklets which are a treasure trove of information



Will be very nice if you sharing this booklets in pdf file. Thanks.


----------



## Omega139

EffectAudio said:


> Yes, we will be premiering the "Janus" in Canjam Singapore. Janus will come in 2 varient -
> 
> Janus 'd' - Dynamic Ver.
> or
> ...



Sorry if this was already discussed here, but how would you describe the sound signature of the Janus, perhaps even compared to the Horus and Leonidas?


----------



## flinkenick (Mar 15, 2018)

Omega139 said:


> Sorry if this was already discussed here, but how would you describe the sound signature of the Janus, perhaps even compared to the Horus and Leonidas?


I didn't compare directly, but I would say overall Horus offers a clearer, more transparent sound with more sparkle on top. Janus D has a warmer, more bodied midrange with greater sub-bass extension and impact. Its treble is detailed, but I would guess smoother and less sparkly. Janus B still probably has a warmer midrange and more bass emphasis than Horus, but has relatively more treble than Janus D, and a wider but flatter stage. So overall, both versions of Janus have a warmer midrange, and more mid-bass emphasis than Horus, while Horus offers more clarity and sparkle. From memory, Leo has a more neutral tone and perhaps smoother treble than the others, but it's been too long since I heard it so I prob shouldn't even comment hehe.
Also, these are brief (show) impressions of Janus, could be off here and there


----------



## Decreate

flinkenick said:


> I didn't compare directly, but I would say overall Horus offers a clearer, more transparent sound with more sparkle on top. Janus D has a warmer, more bodied midrange with greater sub-bass extension and impact. Its treble is detailed, but I would guess smoother and less sparkly. Janus B still probably has a warmer midrange and more bass emphasis than Horus, but has relatively more treble than Janus D, and a wider but flatter stage. So overall, both versions of Janus have a warmer midrange, and more mid-bass emphasis than Horus, while Horus offers more clarity and sparkle. From memory, Leo has a more neutral tone and perhaps smoother treble than the others, but it's been too long since I heard it so I prob shouldn't even comment hehe.
> Also, these are brief (show) impressions of Janus, could be off here and there


So which one did you find paired better with the Phantom?


----------



## twister6

flinkenick said:


> I didn't compare directly, but I would say overall Horus offers a clearer, more transparent sound with more sparkle on top. Janus D has a warmer, more bodied midrange with greater sub-bass extension and impact. Its treble is detailed, but I would guess smoother and less sparkly. Janus B still probably has a warmer midrange and more bass emphasis than Horus, but has relatively more treble than Janus D, and a wider but flatter stage. So overall, both versions of Janus have a warmer midrange, and more mid-bass emphasis than Horus, while Horus offers more clarity and sparkle. From memory, Leo has a more neutral tone and perhaps smoother treble than the others, but it's been too long since I heard it so I prob shouldn't even comment hehe.
> Also, these are brief (show) impressions of Janus, could be off here and there



That was my impressions as well, compared to Horus using U18t at CanJam NYC, where I personally prefered Dynamic version since it offered something different from Horus, giving more body to low end and more controlled top end while you can fine-tune the sound further by switching between M20 and M15.


----------



## flinkenick

Decreate said:


> So which one did you find paired better with the Phantom?


I think I preferred Janus, if not only because it seemed like something different than I was used to


----------



## EffectAudio

【Personal Audio Fair - Hongkong】

We're properly set up and ready for the meet and greet! Experience our full repertoire of cables including the sneek peek of "Janus"~!! 

We'll see you guys in abit


----------



## chaiyuta

What is the last sentence of Janus Dynamic?


----------



## Decreate

flinkenick said:


> I think I preferred Janus, if not only because it seemed like something different than I was used to


Just tried the two Janus cables at the Personal Audio Show here in Hong Kong. I seem to like the Janus D cable a bit more than Janus B.


----------



## flinkenick

Decreate said:


> Just tried the two Janus cables at the Personal Audio Show here in Hong Kong. I seem to like the Janus D cable a bit more than Janus B.


Oops didn't realise you might have been asking which of the Janus I preferred. Yeah I also preferred D, and most people I talked to. Janus B will be more for trebleheads. 
Btw, picked up a Leonidas on loan from @Adventure. Also not bad with the Phantom; not bad at all. 

Incidentally, Ultima CU + Leonidas feels a lot like Hugo 2 tonally from memory.


----------



## kubig123

flinkenick said:


> Oops didn't realise you might have been asking which of the Janus I preferred. Yeah I also preferred D, and most people I talked to. Janus B will be more for trebleheads.
> Btw, picked up a Leonidas on loan from @Adventure. Also not bad with the Phantom; not bad at all.
> 
> Incidentally, Ultima CU + Leonidas feels a lot like Hugo 2 tonally from memory.



You should try the Leonidas with the SE5U too...


----------



## Giraku

I got a delivery last night. I already post this pic to 64 Audio thread but couldn't resist the urge to post it here.
Am I crazy that I just started thinking about getting Janus...


----------



## Sylanthra

I've just ordered a custom length Horus cable, but there is a two week waiting period so I can probably cancel my order and wait for Janus. I've listened to Horus and I like the sparkle and the base, but there is always room for improvement in the base. However, I don't want to loose the sparkle... My only other experience with custom cables is SilverFi IEM-X and while it has nice base, it reduced the sparkle considerable and I didn't like that. What should I do? Also I have 64 Audio A18 with AK SP1000.


----------



## Adventure

flinkenick said:


> Oops didn't realise you might have been asking which of the Janus I preferred. Yeah I also preferred D, and most people I talked to. Janus B will be more for trebleheads.
> Btw, picked up a Leonidas on loan from @Adventure. Also not bad with the Phantom; not bad at all.
> Incidentally, Ultima CU + Leonidas feels a lot like Hugo 2 tonally from memory.



@flinkenick   From what I heard from you're Phantom with the Leonidas it is really great, a joyful combination.
I would trade my Dita Dream instant!!


----------



## Rei87 (Mar 17, 2018)

tim0chan said:


> I think that the furutech plugs should sound better, but as you said, the oyaide might sound better in synergy with the effect sound. However, one thing is clear for me and that is oyaide/effect audio plugs are more durable than furutech where the plating seems to peel easily





SeeSax said:


> I know this is an EE thread, but since there's momentum on the connector discussion, how do Eidolic compare to the Oyaide/Furutech plugs as far as quality? I have re-terminated two or three EE cables to Eidolic connectors and I cannot comment on the sound quality because I would be switching from 3.5mm to 2.5mm balanced and it's never apples to apples
> 
> -Collin-



Ok so rather than respond to individual PMs asking on my thoughts on the improvements after swapping out all the EA parts to other brand connectors, I thought it may be more helpful to just post it as a open thought.

The changes made involved removing everything but the stock horus y-split. Frankly, I personally found the y-split rather understated, and hence subtly elegant in its design as opposed to the usual y-split. I appreciated the design, and hence kept it.
Changes made:
2-pin: Tellurium copper pins (to replace the stock brass EA pins)
Barrel: Rosenkranz barrel (to replace the stock EA barrel)
4.4mm: Bispa OFC (to replace the stock EA plug)
Solder: Decided to stick to the Mundorf Silver gold solder. The Silver gold solder works fine in this case so no harm using it again.
Removal of the Ferrite bead (which acts as a low bass filter and replaced with stillpoiint ERS sheet

The changes were a refinement, rather than a change in signature of the cable. Thats good.  To the Horus cable manufacturer's credit, the cable does sport a very well tuned signature that seeks to bring together transparency with an energetic signature. However, the Horus achieves its transparency by being, if anything, a little too lean sounding, mids sound thin, and the highs a little shrill. The bass remains ever present, sometimes even  and is rarely an issue, probably thanks to the gold aspect of the cable that usually has a tendency to bring about authoritative bass. To sum it up, its a rather transparent cable, with a slightly unnatural timber. This is consistent across iems like the dream, the Legend X, the Legend R, Jomo Flamenco, and using players like the SP1k, the WM1Z, Fiio X1and the PAW gold. Its a good cable, but lacking.

So, one will see that the first changes involved replacing all stock EA connectors with copper connectors. The improvements, as mentioned, are arguable, but several users have stated that copper parts do make a difference, and given that EA has indeed publicised their new plugs as being superior to their previous plugs, we shall go with the assumption that these improvements in plugs aren't a figment of one's imagination. Generally, the OFC plugs from Bispa/Pentaconn tends to impart a more bodied (but not bassier) timber to the sound. Separation also goes up a notch, which leads to a perceived improvements in clarity. This is in comparison to plugs like the Oyaide palladium/plat plugs. I had tried using those when it first came out a couple of years back, but sent back to their standard gold plated plugs as I felt that it sounded slightly unnatural in its timbre. Furutech does lead to a similar increase in clarity, but as many have noticed they do have flaking issues, and their barrels do need more care to maintain its shine than other brands, and slightly alters the signature by increasing the bass slam. Simple gold plated OFC avoids most of these, and acts to improve rather than alter the signature.

Now, the next change, or rather removal, was the ferrite bead. EA claims that the ferrite bead 'rejects external signals'. However, this in turn behaves as a low pass filter. I felt that this may be the cause of the slightly lopsided timber, hence I decided to remove the ferrite bead, and use stillpoint ERS sheet instead. I've had fun with that before in my amps, so I cut out a strip and ghetto wrapped it around the barrel. I would like to say that this made a change, but I am unable to say so as this is the first time that I've actually tried using this in a cable. But, I can say, for certain, that it hasn't taken away the cable' potential, which is unfortunately what has happened with the ferrite bead. The ferrite bead made the Horus sound awkwardly lean in its mid and highs, its removal restored that natural body of the mids and highs,

All in all, these led to the removal of the aforementioned issues with the stock Horus cable. The biggest culprits I felt were the connectors used, and the ferrite bead. With cable manufacturers DHC and Toxic moving towards copper-based connectors, I found it mystifying that EA still uses brass plated plugs in its TOTL cable. Similarly, shielding at connectors is a valid concern, but the use of ferrite beads seems to be one step forward but two steps back. In short, the cable itself, is impressive, but the parts choice used in its builds are holding back its true potential. EA has certainly produced a remarkable cable design, but it still falls short of its real potential.

So, would I recommend the cable? I'm frankly on the fence about it. Firstly, its a ludicrous amount of money for a cable, and at 1.6k one might feel that said cash is better invested in a new IEM, sources or speakers. But, I found myself intrigued by the audacity of a company daring to make a statement that they have, a cable, that is worth 1.6k in sonic performance, and as I dont receive reviewer's units, or wish to use demo units since I prefer extended listening sessions in the comfort of my home, I decided to pull the trigger.

So, is this a 1.6k USD cable? Yes and No. I'm hard pressed to find find a 4-wire cable that equals its performance. It indeed edges the PW 1960 2-wire equivalent out in performance (the 1960 2 wire is in essence a standard 4 wire). But, when we compare absolute price, the 4 wire 1960 (post OFC parts upgrades) is a head above the horus.

So, if you value the flexibility of a 4 wire and cost no object, I would get the Horus and replace all its parts to make it the perfect daily driver cable. But, if sound is the priority, and one doesnt mind the thicker wire, I would opt for the alternative instead. I personally dont use my 1960as my daily driver, I can feel the cable weight on my ears, and hence I tend to avoid using it when on the move. I cannot feel the Horus on my ears, and hence, thankfully, I do have a place for this cable in my collection, as opposed to selling it because it adds nothing to my gear lineup.

It is, in my, opinion, the best travel use cable bar none. Its amazingly transparent, amazing spatial resolution, rather natural sounding in its timbre, and the 4 wire feels weightless on my ears. But, all these, only comes together as a whole cohesive package post modifications. But, _ex nihilo nihil fit, _and after this, I am glad to be able to contribute by adding that, to what we already know about the cable, that it still has room for improvements should one wish to go above and beyond the design choices made.


----------



## chaiyuta (Mar 17, 2018)

@Rei87 : Thanks for your insightful knowledge. You are a truly brave man.

Where do you get TeCu 2-pin? Are they from Toxic Cable brand? Cause Rosenkranz 2-pin is not specified the material of conductor. Only match-pair is specified.
Did you replace a barrel of 4.4 mm. plug? Typically, BISPA CINQBES comes with the 'middle-curve' barrel shape.
Where did you get ERS sheet? About RF/EMI protection issue, I've heard only about copper sheet.

I hope one day Effect Audio will change their mind about allowing a customer sends third-party connector parts for making a customized cable likes many brands which freely provide various connector type & brand.


----------



## ctsooner22

I was able to hear both Janus's in NY.  I loved them both and felt either was a nice upgrade over the stock EA that came with my CIEM Phantom. Nic already covered the sound differences, so no need to go there.

The first day of the show I liked B better.  I think it had to do with the noise at teh show and since it lifted the Treble a bit, that would make sense.  It was much more dynamic than the stock cable and it helped the bass extension greatly.  The mids warmed up a tad, but it wasn't night and day.  There was a lot of noise on Saturday though.

EARLY Sunday morning, before anyone was in the room, I got to listen to both cables again and I chose the D variant.  Eric was teasing me about which cable and I kept getting them mixed up.  Part of that was the MS as my cognitive can be off, but they we are talking incremental differences in cables.  On Sunday, I fell in love with the warm and dynamics of the D.  I'm not a treble head at all.  I can't handle harshness and that's one thing the Phantom must isn't, so you need a good start if you are doing to use top cables, lol.  I felt that the bass extension.  In a BA I think I need anything that will give me a bit more bass. I'm not a bass head either as I'm used to a neutral adn dynamic presentation from my ref 2 channel system.  The dynamics of the D set it apart as well as the warmer mid.  The Phantom and the Janus D are a GREAT match as it complements the CIEM.  To warm up the mids.a bit allows you to hear more of the fabric of the music I feel.  It never became hard or bright in the upper mids either and that can be a knock on the Phantom, but I haven't heard it with top recordings on top gear (AK380cu with amp and my Ayre QX5).  I'm playing a lot of high res and DSD recordings that are well recorded, so the feed is top stuff I feel.  I fell in love with the cable, although it's out of my price range at teh moment, I am saving up as it's well worth it.  Can't go wrong with either, but Sunday really turned me into a Janus D believer.  Looks great too, lol.


----------



## Rei87 (Mar 17, 2018)

chaiyuta said:


> @Rei87 : You are a truly brave man.
> 
> Where do you get TeCu 2-pin? Are they from Toxic Cable brand? Cause Rosenkranz 2-pin is not specified the material of conductor. Only match-pair is specified.
> Did you replace a barrel of 4.4 mm. plug? Typically, BISPA CINQBES comes with the 'middle-curve' barrel shape.
> Where did you get ERS sheet? About RF/EMI protection issue, I've heard only about copper sheet.



Oh well noticed  Yes, the 2 pin itself was from Toxic, but i replaced the barrel itself with the Rosenkranz one. The same went for the Bispa plug and rosenkranz barrel. I simply thought that the Rosenkranz barrels looked nicer so I swapped them over. Aesthetics matters in a cable to a certain degree, and both barrels IMO had a certain flare to it that I liked. It was an aesthetic change, and hence irrelevant to the overall discussion. Most of these cable companies gets their stuff from the same manufacturer and rebrand them (Effect rebranding oyaide plugs for instance), and hence parts are more often than not interchangeable. You can actually mix and match stuff.

The ERS sheet was something I came across on HeadFi some time ago on this https://www.head-fi.org/threads/stillpoints-ers-cloth-works.300753/. I purchased a large sheet of it sometime back, so I just snipped a small section of it off. I stress that once again, I'm a little iffy about its effect on cables. But, at least its not a, imo, drawback to the sound like a ferrite bead. I agree that copper sheet would work wonders too, but you would have to be able to ground it somehow for it to be truly work its magic.

And I wouldnt say that its anything to do with bravery lol. Its more like, I expect certain things from companies, and when my expectations arent met I simply take the necessary steps on my own. Its just a cable at the end of the day, nothing magical or special about it.


----------



## chaiyuta

@Rei87 : Many thanks for further info. By the way, for such a high-price well-known brand cable, the modding makes it difficult to resale. I guess~.  Anyhow, as long as it becomes better for an owner. Why not!!


----------



## ctsooner22

The biggest thing that folks need to concern themselves with when modding a cable is the solder joint.  The best joint (used by Audioquest) is a cold weld.  I spoke with Suyang of EA about this and he agreed, but said that the machine is cost prohibitive.  After that, Cardas makes as good a solder as there is for audio.  It must be done properly or it will change the sound drastically.  The art of soldering is not easy to master by any means.  I personally wouldn't get anything that was modded, unless I knew who did the soldering.


----------



## artpiggo

ctsooner22 said:


> The biggest thing that folks need to concern themselves with when modding a cable is the solder joint.  The best joint (used by Audioquest) is a cold weld.  I spoke with Suyang of EA about this and he agreed, but said that the machine is cost prohibitive.  After that, Cardas makes as good a solder as there is for audio.  It must be done properly or it will change the sound drastically.  The art of soldering is not easy to master by any means.  I personally wouldn't get anything that was modded, unless I knew who did the soldering.



This makes my learning curve. I have known that changing solder does change the sound but I just learnt more from you that procedure of soldering is also taken into consideration. Previously, I just thought if the solder joint does look neat and doesn't look so mess up like a splash mud, it is already good to go. Very interesting factor.


----------



## pithyginger63

flinkenick said:


> Oops didn't realise you might have been asking which of the Janus I preferred. Yeah I also preferred D, and most people I talked to. Janus B will be more for trebleheads.
> Btw, picked up a Leonidas on loan from @Adventure. Also not bad with the Phantom; not bad at all.
> 
> Incidentally, Ultima CU + Leonidas feels a lot like Hugo 2 tonally from memory.


what iem is that?


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> what iem is that?



That’s a prototype Phantom.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> That’s a prototype Phantom.


I was wondering about that, since it looks like it has a switch.


----------



## Rei87

ctsooner22 said:


> The biggest thing that folks need to concern themselves with when modding a cable is the solder joint.  The best joint (used by Audioquest) is a cold weld.  I spoke with Suyang of EA about this and he agreed, but said that the machine is cost prohibitive.  After that, Cardas makes as good a solder as there is for audio.  It must be done properly or it will change the sound drastically.  The art of soldering is not easy to master by any means.  I personally wouldn't get anything that was modded, unless I knew who did the soldering.





artpiggo said:


> This makes my learning curve. I have known that changing solder does change the sound but I just learnt more from you that procedure of soldering is also taken into consideration. Previously, I just thought if the solder joint does look neat and doesn't look so mess up like a splash mud, it is already good to go. Very interesting factor.



You are right, that more often than not the solder used, and soldering process itself,  are crucial but often understated parts of the cable. However, having the right tools for the job does make the learning curve considerably easier. Its the same with most hobbies anyway, and its more than just looking neat and nice. Ironically, these tools often end up costing more than the gear itself. Back in my days as a varsity archery athlete, the cost of my stringmaking jig was more than 10times the cost of the material cost. But a good tool makes a tedious process soooooo much easier. In addition, you'd be surprised that more often than, most skills are actually way easier than it looks. But what changes as you practice is that you get quicker,  and how quickly you can achieve that perfect finish. In this case, having a solder that you can set the perfect temp over a on/off soldering iron works wonders. Having too high a temp can actually spoil the solder too and result in a less than optimum solder joint. I dont do the solder myself, instead choosing to leave it to another professional. But I'm always nearby watching the soldering process and learning as he does it. Just watching allows you to learn valuable skills and tips. Thats the nice thing of a forum, you can discuss, learn new things, think it over, instead of taking a maker's words on face value as the gospel truth.

But, onto the topic of cold welding. Yes, its one of the best welding technique known as its mechanically a single piece. But it has its limitations. For example you can'd cold weld wires to PCB components. As for the solder used, rather than saying that a single solder is best and restricting yourself to a single solder, its better to maintain an open mind and see how different solders change the sound of the cable in different ways. I do know of some companies that actually use the solder the tweak the sound of the cable. So the solder is a tool, rather than the end all be all solution in the soldering process.



chaiyuta said:


> @Rei87 : Thanks for your insightful knowledge. You are a truly brave man.
> 
> Where do you get TeCu 2-pin? Are they from Toxic Cable brand? Cause Rosenkranz 2-pin is not specified the material of conductor. Only match-pair is specified.
> Did you replace a barrel of 4.4 mm. plug? Typically, BISPA CINQBES comes with the 'middle-curve' barrel shape.
> ...



Dont they have a *bespoke *service where you can specify your build? As a varsity athlete we used to pick and select our desired parts and give it to a trusted stringmaker when we wanted a bespoke string. The only issue was that, if said parts weren't stocked by the string maker, just had to tank the cost of the entire reel ourselves or share amongst a few friends. But I daresay that its a fair move. If the cable guy doesnt have the parts I want its only fair that I pass the necessary stuff to him.


----------



## artpiggo (Mar 18, 2018)

Rei87 said:


> Dont they have a *bespoke *service where you can specify your build? As a varsity athlete we used to pick and select our desired parts and give it to a trusted stringmaker when we wanted a bespoke string. The only issue was that, if said parts weren't stocked by the string maker, just had to tank the cost of the entire reel ourselves or share amongst a few friends. But I daresay that its a fair move. If the cable guy doesnt have the parts I want its only fair that I pass the necessary stuff to him.



We have already asked them when they come to Thailand Fan Meeting, they explained that they can tune cable,solder,plug or a number of strands used to meet customer's need in some extent like a little more bass or attenuating treble. However, they cannot produce cable by recieving third party connecters. Their reason is it makes their cable's signature become too-much uncontrollably shifted from their actual attempt.


----------



## ctsooner22

Rei87 said:


> You are right, that more often than not the solder used, and soldering process itself,  are crucial but often understated parts of the cable. However, having the right tools for the job does make the learning curve considerably easier. Its the same with most hobbies anyway, and its more than just looking neat and nice. Ironically, these tools often end up costing more than the gear itself. Back in my days as a varsity archery athlete, the cost of my stringmaking jig was more than 10times the cost of the material cost. But a good tool makes a tedious process soooooo much easier. In addition, you'd be surprised that more often than, most skills are actually way easier than it looks. But what changes as you practice is that you get quicker,  and how quickly you can achieve that perfect finish. In this case, having a solder that you can set the perfect temp over a on/off soldering iron works wonders. Having too high a temp can actually spoil the solder too and result in a less than optimum solder joint. I dont do the solder myself, instead choosing to leave it to another professional. But I'm always nearby watching the soldering process and learning as he does it. Just watching allows you to learn valuable skills and tips. Thats the nice thing of a forum, you can discuss, learn new things, think it over, instead of taking a maker's words on face value as the gospel truth.
> 
> But, onto the topic of cold welding. Yes, its one of the best welding technique known as its mechanically a single piece. But it has its limitations. For example you can'd cold weld wires to PCB components. As for the solder used, rather than saying that a single solder is best and restricting yourself to a single solder, its better to maintain an open mind and see how different solders change the sound of the cable in different ways. I do know of some companies that actually use the solder the tweak the sound of the cable. So the solder is a tool, rather than the end all be all solution in the soldering process.



I totally agree with you on not limiting yourself to a specific brand, unless you find one you love and there is nothing new coming out.  I just said that Cardas is as good as others.  Most of the top manufactures of high end audio gear in the 2 channel world use cardas solder.  I know a few who use others (forget the names).  I have a good friend who makes very high end speaker who has spent a TON of time 'auditioning solders' on his speakers.  

As for cold welding, I agree with what you said.  I was just talking about making cables and power cords.  Most of my very high end gear that I own or will own don't even use PC Board as they are point to point wiring for many of the connections, but they are still soldering those joints in most equipment.  As I said, it's very costly, but I wanted to show that there are other things that are even better since it's a cable thread and not a component thread that may or may not be using pc boards. Hope that clears up what I was trying to say ....thanks.  P


----------



## chaiyuta

Rei87 said:


> Dont they have a *bespoke *service where you can specify your build? As a varsity athlete we used to pick and select our desired parts and give it to a trusted stringmaker when we wanted a bespoke string. The only issue was that, if said parts weren't stocked by the string maker, just had to tank the cost of the entire reel ourselves or share amongst a few friends. But I daresay that its a fair move. If the cable guy doesnt have the parts I want its only fair that I pass the necessary stuff to him.



For EA Bespoke, you can customize everything inside their own things. You can request specific mixture of their cable, for example, leonidas 4-wire + horus 4-wire. You can choose one of their own connectors which you want, but you can't bring 3rd-party connectors to Bespoke. For choosing soldering-wire brand, I am not sure whether Effect Audio would allow or not. I've never seen even a single case happened.


----------



## PinkyPowers

chaiyuta said:


> For EA Bespoke, you can customize everything inside their own things. You can request specific mixture of their cable, for example, leonidas 4-wire + horus 4-wire. You can choose one of their own connectors which you want, but you can't bring 3rd-party connectors to Bespoke. For choosing soldering-wire brand, I am not sure whether Effect Audio would allow or not. I've never seen even a single case happened.



Me neither. But, never hurts to ask.


----------



## pithyginger63

i'm wondering if you can ask for a different y split design then. i'm not a huge fan of carbon fiber aesthetic


----------



## tim0chan

pithyginger63 said:


> i'm wondering if you can ask for a different y split design then. i'm not a huge fan of carbon fiber aesthetic


Can, but it's simple black plastic. I actually wanted it cos it's lighter but forgot to ask for it with my bravado


----------



## Decreate (Mar 19, 2018)

Was at the Personal Audio Fair here in Hong Kong which happened from 16 - 18 Mar and there was this guy there that brought in his big collection of EA cables. The guy has quite a few limited edition cables including the Heracles and I was quite blown away by each of the ones he let me try. I remember Suyang was saying that this guy probably knew more about EA cables then he did. Oh, and I managed to find out about the little back door secret between EA, VE and EE hahaha.


----------



## Deezel177

Decreate said:


> Was at the Personal Audio Fair here in Hong Kong which happened from 16 - 18 Mar and there was this guy there that brought in his big collection of EA cables. The guy has quite a few limited edition cables including the Heracles and I was quite blown away by each of the ones he let me try. I remember Suyang was saying that this guy probably knew more about EA cables then he did. Oh, and I managed to find out about the little back door secret between EA, VE and EE hahaha.



I know two individuals who fit that description. But, considering you're in Hong Kong, I'm guessing this is the man behind the Instagram account known as @benjamincphotography.


----------



## Decreate

Deezel177 said:


> I know two individuals who fit that description. But, considering you're in Hong Kong, I'm guessing this is the man behind the Instagram account known as @benjamincphotography.


Definitely not him, Ben's the local distributor for a number of earphone related brands including VE, EE, EA here in Hong Kong.


----------



## Deezel177

Decreate said:


> Definitely not him, Ben's the local distributor for a number of earphone related brands including VE, EE, EA here in Hong Kong.



Ohh... Jacky CM Tsang, then?


----------



## Decreate

Deezel177 said:


> Ohh... Jacky CM Tsang, then?


Most probably because I do remember his name being Jacky.


----------



## pithyginger63

oh, hi @Deezel177 what y split is on your 8 wire lionheart? Thx!


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> oh, hi @Deezel177 what y split is on your 8 wire lionheart? Thx!



The Y-split on my Lionheart is the same Y-split as the one that comes stock with EA’s 4-wire cables. I think it’s called the slim or low-profile Y-split, while the black plastic one that @tim0chan mentioned is called the Musician’s Y-split IIRC.


----------



## pithyginger63

tim0chan said:


> Can, but it's simple black plastic. I actually wanted it cos it's lighter but forgot to ask for it with my bravado


i wonder if the plastic split will work with the 8 wire models


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> i wonder if the plastic split will work with the 8 wire models



I’d ask Eric (@EffectAudio); he’ll let you know.


----------



## Rei87 (Mar 19, 2018)

chaiyuta said:


> For EA Bespoke, you can customize everything inside their own things. You can request specific mixture of their cable, for example, leonidas 4-wire + horus 4-wire. You can choose one of their own connectors which you want, but you can't bring 3rd-party connectors to Bespoke. For choosing soldering-wire brand, I am not sure whether Effect Audio would allow or not. I've never seen even a single case happened.





pithyginger63 said:


> i'm wondering if you can ask for a different y split design then. i'm not a huge fan of carbon fiber aesthetic



I think you can? It would make no sense for effect to call it a bespoke service if the choices are restricted lol. Like Suyang and Eric, English isn't our National language, but from what I understand, the word bespoke is an adjective for a service rendered allowing one to order a set of good (clothes usually) made to the individual specification of the client, and not what the shop would have you order instead. If its truly a bespoke service as advertised, I think that if you provide them with the necessary parts and solder they should be happy to assist you.

Come to think of it almost all my hobbies involves bespoke builds lol. I've lost count of the number of times I've sent my mountain bike to the shop to swap in/out aftermarket springs/seals/parts, my archery bow is a amalgamation of almost all the recurve brands on the market, and my audio cables/sources/earphones rarely remain stock.


----------



## pithyginger63 (Mar 19, 2018)

Rei87 said:


> I think you can? It would make no sense for effect to call it a bespoke service if the choices are restricted lol. Like Suyang and Eric, English isn't our National language, but from what I understand, the word bespoke is an adjective for a service rendered allowing one to order a set of good (clothes usually) made to the individual specification of the client, and not what the shop would have you order instead. If its truly a bespoke service as advertised, I think that if you provide them with the necessary parts and solder they should be happy to assist you.
> 
> Come to think of it almost all my hobbies involves bespoke builds lol. I've lost count of the number of times I've sent my mountain bike to the shop to swap in/out aftermarket springs/seals/parts, my archery bow is a amalgamation of almost all the recurve brands on the market, and my audio cables/sources/earphones rarely remain stock.


i just thought of an abomination: 2 wire lionheart, 2 wire leonidas, 2 wire mars, 2 wire horus. how much would that cost? has anyone done it before?


----------



## tim0chan

pithyginger63 said:


> i just thought of an abomination: 2 wire lionheart, 2 wire leonidas, 2 wire mars, 2 wire horus. how much would that cost? has anyone done it before?


Maybe from a headphone wire


----------



## chaiyuta

Rei87 said:


> I think you can? It would make no sense for effect to call it a bespoke service if the choices are restricted lol. Like Suyang and Eric, English isn't our National language, but from what I understand, the word bespoke is an adjective for a service rendered allowing one to order a set of good (clothes usually) made to the individual specification of the client, and not what the shop would have you order instead. If its truly a bespoke service as advertised, I think that if you provide them with the necessary parts and solder they should be happy to assist you.
> 
> Come to think of it almost all my hobbies involves bespoke builds lol. I've lost count of the number of times I've sent my mountain bike to the shop to swap in/out aftermarket springs/seals/parts, my archery bow is a amalgamation of almost all the recurve brands on the market, and my audio cables/sources/earphones rarely remain stock.


For this question, we need @EffectAudio give us a distinct answer... The last time I met them in the Thailand EA Fanclub Meeting, they said likes I told.


----------



## fiascogarcia

pithyginger63 said:


> i wonder if the plastic split will work with the 8 wire models


I would guess not.  I have one and it is pretty small.  But I love it because you don't feel it at all.


----------



## ctsooner22

Very cool.  I don't seem to mind the Furetech carbon fiber one, but I also use a brick (ak380cu) for a DAP, lol.


----------



## fiascogarcia

ctsooner22 said:


> Very cool.  I don't seem to mind the Furetech carbon fiber one, but I also use a brick (ak380cu) for a DAP, lol.


Hah!  Talk about brick, I have a wm1z! lol


----------



## EffectAudio

Deezel177 said:


> I’d ask Eric (@EffectAudio); he’ll let you know.



Nope that will not work. We're thinking of designing a smaller slimmer profile one that does though  We'll be getting ready to phase out this particular y-split - afterall it's our first Gen of y-split. 



chaiyuta said:


> For this question, we need @EffectAudio give us a distinct answer... The last time I met them in the Thailand EA Fanclub Meeting, they said likes I told.



Unfortunately, no that will not be possible.


----------



## EffectAudio

Pre-order for "Janus" goes up shortly! Watch out for our exclusive mail EDMs 

Meanwhile, we're almost all prepped up for the Canjam Singapore - See you peeps!


----------



## Rei87

pithyginger63 said:


> i just thought of an abomination: 2 wire lionheart, 2 wire leonidas, 2 wire mars, 2 wire horus. how much would that cost? has anyone done it before?





chaiyuta said:


> For this question, we need @EffectAudio give us a distinct answer... The last time I met them in the Thailand EA Fanclub Meeting, they said likes I told.



I frankly have no idea how it would sound to be honest. But, it would be a headache figuring out how you would configure the cables. Which would you use for hot and cold? The choice would affect the sound. 

But, I'm sure that if you hit @EffectAudio  for your customized build under their bespoke service they should be able to acquiescence like most reputable bespoke service providers in the in the various industries. EA is, after all, known for their impeccable customer service where they stand behind their claims and customers. Thats the one thing I really appreciate about the local brands. I remember DITA back then, during the dream launch, immediately acknowledged that there was an issue with the 2-pin fit and suspended all sales of the unit till it was fixed. Effect too stands behind their bespoke service provision, and I'm sure when they say 'bespoke' they mean it. I would have loved to sent them my horus back for my custom build under the bespoke service, if it wasnt for the fact that I didnt want to have to deal with a wait time. I would have loved to send them my horus back for a custom build to my spec under their bespoke service, if it wasnt for the fact that I didnt want to have to deal with a wait time.  All of us can't hate losing time with our toys after all


----------



## pithyginger63

Rei87 said:


> I frankly have no idea how it would sound to be honest. But, it would be a headache figuring out how you would configure the cables. Which would you use for hot and cold? The choice would affect the sound.
> 
> But, I'm sure that if you hit @EffectAudio  for your customized build under their bespoke service they should be able to acquiescence like most reputable bespoke service providers in the in the various industries. EA is, after all, known for their impeccable customer service where they stand behind their claims and customers. Thats the one thing I really appreciate about the local brands. I remember DITA back then, during the dream launch, immediately acknowledged that there was an issue with the 2-pin fit and suspended all sales of the unit till it was fixed. Effect too stands behind their bespoke service provision, and I'm sure when they say 'bespoke' they mean it. I would have loved to sent them my horus back for my custom build under the bespoke service, if it wasnt for the fact that I didnt want to have to deal with a wait time. I would have loved to send them my horus back for a custom build to my spec under their bespoke service, if it wasnt for the fact that I didnt want to have to deal with a wait time.  All of us can't hate losing time with our toys after all


i actually shot ea an email about a frankencable, they said they don't recommend it because the sound could be really volatile. Maybe when I have some money to burn through i'll ask them to make me a cable like that and see how it sounds


----------



## pithyginger63

EffectAudio said:


> designing a smaller slimmer profile one that does


looking forward to it!


----------



## Rei87 (Mar 20, 2018)

pithyginger63 said:


> i actually shot ea an email about a frankencable, they said they don't recommend it because the sound could be really volatile. Maybe when I have some money to burn through i'll ask them to make me a cable like that and see how it sounds



I wouldnt say volatile, but more of unpredictable. But that is just the nature of the game. I actually took apart @EffectAudio 's Mars cable, and spliced it with Plussound's type 2 silver gold wire for the fun of it after seeing Effect release that limited edition silver-gold 8 wire cable. The result was more fun than I imagined, and I ended up keeping my frankenstein cable rather than buying the LE 8 wire since I liked the stronger emphsis on the mids more.

Oh, sorry, didn't see the reply by @EffectAudio .

Gosh that is disappointing to hear after reading the EA's bespoke website, especially when the EA bespoke service site reads "Hearing is universal, listening is personal. That’s why Effect Audio is dedicated to provide a personalised service that lets you listen _your way_. With our custom-made cables that are manufactured in-house and according to your liking, you can finally experience a tailored sound with the right combination of materials and other specifications." 

Most people associate the word bespoke with a true customization, so it disappointing to hear that EA does not offer that service after those claims and the use of the word 'bespoke'. But I can understand part of the reason being that working with other manufacturer's parts can be challenging and hence difficult to ensure workmanship quality. My bike workshop sometimes refrained from servicing my fork as they did not feel confident/have the necessary skill needed to work with another company's suspension system (e.g. Manitou and Fox). Its not an entirely surprising thing. No worries. Rock on. I haven't experienced workmanship issues for my EA cables myself, but some users seem to have surfaced issues with workmanship issue so I guess its better to stick to stay within safe limits and test the limits too much. But rock on @EffectAudio !


----------



## chaiyuta

EffectAudio said:


> Unfortunately, no that will not be possible.


@Rei87 : This is a clear answer.


----------



## pithyginger63

is this supposed to be completely secret? preorder prices for janus: 1399 usd


----------



## kubig123

Just to remember that EA doesn't make only iems cables 

I want to see the first one that have the _cojones_ to re-terminate this cable for a iem.


----------



## gmahler2u

I just got my Ares II 8 wires for my Roxanne!  Thanks very much for Eric's craftmanship! Very nice job indeed.
Right now, I'm burning the Ares II, but out of the box.  It's a very nice upgrade from my stock cable!

Thank You Eric for great cable!!


----------



## Wyville

Looking good! (Information is easier to read in this picture.) 





And all best wishes to Eric for the grand opening of Euphoria Audio! Perhaps I should consider moving to Singapore after all.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Looking good! (Information is easier to read in this picture.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may or may not be at that grand opening for my first auditions of both the Janus and the Erlkonig.  Impressions and photos to come afterwards of course... after photos and impressions of the Phantom... and a write-up on CanJam SG... and my Prelude review... and *passes out from exhaustion*


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> I may or may not be at that grand opening for my first auditions of both the Janus and the Erlkonig.  Impressions and photos to come afterwards of course... after photos and impressions of the Phantom... and a write-up on CanJam SG... and my Prelude review... and *passes out from exhaustion*


I hope you have a great time and look forward to seeing your impressions and reviews! 

I have my fingers crossed that my Phantom will be shipped in a couple of days. (Right now I am keeping myself distracted with the slightly bonkers Zombie.  )


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> I hope you have a great time and look forward to seeing your impressions and reviews!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that my Phantom will be shipped in a couple of days. (Right now I am keeping myself distracted with the slightly bonkers Zombie.  )



Thanks, man!  The Phantom’s are definitely worth waiting for. They’ll need some burn-in - both brain and physical. But, once you get used to them, you’ll have a stable reference for literally every other IEM on the market. It’s a *magical* piece.


----------



## YunlingC

Just got my Eros II+ 8 wire for my LCD-3. Such a great pair!

As I usually listen to soundtracks(movies & musicals), I’ve been looking for an upgrade headphone cable with ample bass and good resolution. This cable totally meets my expectation. It brings more warmth to vocals and renders smoother treble while maintaining the clarity, which makes the listening experience even more comfortable. A very balanced cable!

Also want to mention their service. In fact, the first time I received this cable, it didn’t work. I then contacted EA’s customer services and got replied the next business day. Eric immediately arranged an RMA for me. The cable then got repaired and sent back quickly. Great service I have to say!

Definitely going to enjoy this cable. Thanks for the great work and service!


----------



## pithyginger63

Hello people who read this thread, I want to ask for some advice. I was recently gifted some extra money that I can spend in any way I want. Due to the nature of how I received it, I feel like spending that money for myself is not the wisest thing to do and was considering saving it up to to treat friends and family to sort of return the favor (I received the money from friends and family), but at the same time, I really want to buy an 8-wire Lionheart cable. If you were in my situation, what would you do?


----------



## tim0chan

pithyginger63 said:


> Hello people who read this thread, I want to ask for some advice. I was recently gifted some extra money that I can spend in any way I want. Due to the nature of how I received it, I feel like spending that money for myself is not the wisest thing to do and was considering saving it up to to treat friends and family to sort of return the favor (I received the money from friends and family), but at the same time, I really want to buy an 8-wire Lionheart cable. If you were in my situation, what would you do?


buy the 4 wire and use the rest to get them something. that way everyone is happy


----------



## pithyginger63

tim0chan said:


> buy the 4 wire and use the rest to get them something. that way everyone is happy


 yes i will do that (although i might change what im buying)


----------



## EffectAudio (Mar 22, 2018)

pithyginger63 said:


> Hello people who read this thread, I want to ask for some advice. I was recently gifted some extra money that I can spend in any way I want. Due to the nature of how I received it, I feel like spending that money for myself is not the wisest thing to do and was considering saving it up to to treat friends and family to sort of return the favor (I received the money from friends and family), but at the same time, I really want to buy an 8-wire Lionheart cable. If you were in my situation, what would you do?



No doubt, I would spend it on friends and family. 'Audio' is an enjoyable hobby yes, but it shouldn't come at the expenses of the more important things in life. However much gratification that comes from enjoying the Lionheart 8w , it doesn't hold a candle compared to spending quality time with family and valued friends. 

My 2c. 

PS: If you guys dont hear from me in 48 hours, im losing my job for this LOL 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Looking good! (Information is easier to read in this picture.)
> 
> And all best wishes to Eric for the grand opening of Euphoria Audio! Perhaps I should consider moving to Singapore after all.



Welcome, i'll be waiting at the airport for ya'


----------



## pithyginger63

@EffectAudio beautifully put


----------



## pithyginger63

has anyone ever tried a 4 wire lionheart/leo hybrid?


----------



## fiascogarcia

pithyginger63 said:


> has anyone ever tried a 4 wire lionheart/leo hybrid?


I would think these experimental hybrids, unless previously tested by EA themselves, would really be an expensive crap shoot as to what sort of coloration you'd be getting from the cable combo.  I would definitely communicate with EA first to see if they've ever done whatever hybrid you would be interested in.  IMO.


----------



## twister6

EffectAudio said:


> No doubt, I would spend it on friends and family. 'Audio' is an enjoyable hobby yes, but it shouldn't come at the expenses of the more important things in life. However much gratification that comes from enjoying the Lionheart 8w , it doesn't hold a candle compared to spending quality time with family and valued friends.
> 
> My 2c.
> 
> ...



Wait, I thought you are the BOSS?


----------



## EffectAudio

twister6 said:


> Wait, I thought you are the BOSS?



Wait, you’re aware of our founder SY? Of course he’s the boss


----------



## twister6

EffectAudio said:


> Wait, you’re aware of our founder SY? Of course he’s the boss



Just pulling your leg, bro


----------



## EffectAudio

twister6 said:


> Just pulling your leg, bro



Was with the fam yesterday bro, Wished you were here!


----------



## tim0chan

EffectAudio said:


> Was with the fam yesterday bro, Wished you were here!


Jack's always in black


----------



## pithyginger63

Is there a summary of all the sonic characteristics of every cable?


----------



## tim0chan

pithyginger63 said:


> Is there a summary of all the sonic characteristics of every cable?


Nope, the best we can do is the start of nic's cable thread. Every cable is different


----------



## pithyginger63

Has anyone compared the thor ii+ and the lionheart?


----------



## davidmolliere

I haven’t heard Thor II+, but the LionHeart is such a great cable the best cable upgrade I have ever done... it’s both smooth, organic... and detailed with incredible layering and micro dynamics. Mids are a treat... Vocals are gorgeous, and textures are richer. Bass is tighter and in particular the mid bass is very well controlled. At the same time treble has great extension while remaining silky smooth... dreamy yet focused sound hard to describe...


----------



## ctsooner22

EffectAudio said:


> Was with the fam yesterday bro, Wished you were here!



Great pic guys.  So glad that I can actually say I have met a few of you guys. Yes, Jack is color blind ....He dresses in Caviar Black daily!!  Ha ....

The Janus cables are going to sell a TON I have a feeling.  Very special.


----------



## hybridnut

Looking forward to seeing the Janus review


----------



## Omega139

Dropping by again,

I just got my Horus yesterday, and finally got the time to try it out right now.

People are correct when they say it's a much improved Leonidas- What i'm noticing right now: Low end is more defined and rich- bass guitar has a more rich and growly tone. This is great because this is exactly the thing that I loved when using a Leonidas with a U18t, and was something that was missing with my Leo + Forte.

Also, the high end is not overly bright anymore compared to my Leonidas + Tia combo. The high end is still rich, bright, and articulate, but it has this articulate sparkle that let's it flourish into the silence. 

Vocals are much more rich. I'm noticing more textures in vocals.

Love this combo!


----------



## Omega139

IMO, the Leo is perfect for brightening up and neutral IEM's and adding clarity.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Omega139 said:


> Dropping by again,
> 
> I just got my Horus yesterday, and finally got the time to try it out right now.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new purchase!  What source are you using?


----------



## Omega139

fiascogarcia said:


> Congrats on the new purchase!  What source are you using?



SP1000SS my man.

By the way, I have a totally random question. I need help identifying these eartips. I found them and I can't remember which ones they are!

https://imgur.com/a/O0h56


----------



## fiascogarcia

Omega139 said:


> SP1000SS my man.
> 
> By the way, I have a totally random question. I need help identifying these eartips. I found them and I can't remember which ones they are!
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/O0h56


Picture isn't showing up.


----------



## Omega139

fiascogarcia said:


> Picture isn't showing up.




https://imgur.com/DLaKTVr

How about that link?


----------



## fiascogarcia

Omega139 said:


> https://imgur.com/DLaKTVr
> 
> How about that link?


Sorry, nope.  Maybe it's on my side.


----------



## tim0chan

Omega139 said:


> https://imgur.com/DLaKTVr
> 
> How about that link?


I think it's the stock tips that come with kz zs3, audio technical solid bass tips or aet08 acoustunes tips


----------



## fiascogarcia

Omega139 said:


> https://imgur.com/DLaKTVr
> 
> How about that link?


Found them.


----------



## Omega139 (Mar 25, 2018)

tim0chan said:


> I think it's the stock tips that come with kz zs3, audio technical solid bass tips or aet08 acoustunes tips



Well they aren't Aet08 since the AET08 are light blue in the center, unless the red ones are the small size.

Also, i'm looking to try spinfit eartips. Any idea which one would go well with my Tia + Horus combo?


----------



## fiascogarcia

Omega139 said:


> https://imgur.com/DLaKTVr
> 
> How about that link?


Not sure if they make them anymore, but they look like replacement tips for Jaybirds.


----------



## Omega139

Nevermind guys, found it!

http://www.analoghead.com/aet08

AET08 in a size small.

Random Q: Does anyone here use the symbio mandarin tips? What kind of sizes are y'all running?


----------



## ctsooner22

Switched to Spin Fit and Final's.  Loving eh Final's a lot.


----------



## Omega139

ctsooner22 said:


> Switched to Spin Fit and Final's.  Loving eh Final's a lot.



I actually have Final FI-EPEBLA3. What other kind of Final eartips would you recommend? Also, which Spin Fit model do you like the most?


----------



## ctsooner22

I'd have to look in my Noble case to see which Spin Fits they are. Now that I have the Phantom's I don't even look in that case anymore, lol. The Finals that I have are the ones that Empire Ears send with their Universals now.  I got a pair from them and used them to audition at the show.  Not sure, but I'll find out for you if I can.


----------



## Omega139

ctsooner22 said:


> I'd have to look in my Noble case to see which Spin Fits they are. Now that I have the Phantom's I don't even look in that case anymore, lol. The Finals that I have are the ones that Empire Ears send with their Universals now.  I got a pair from them and used them to audition at the show.  Not sure, but I'll find out for you if I can.



Please do my man


----------



## Omega139

Do you folks put your cables in your hearing aid refreshers with your IEM's? I was wondering how often I should use the refresher as well.


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> Do you folks put your cables in your hearing aid refreshers with your IEM's? I was wondering how often I should use the refresher as well.



People I know only put the IEM inside. There are folks who say daily, and others who say weekly.


----------



## Omega139

Hmm...update to my impressions on the Horus:

Electric guitars have much more life to them. The Leonidas had a clear and analytical sound in such frequencies. The Horus also has such clear and analytical quality, but they also have bloom and life. The crunch and distortion of the guitars flourishes.


----------



## audiojr

Remember i read from somewhere that the Effect Audio cables are using 4.4 connectors from Pentaconn, but any idea whether is it the standard or ofc version? Also would like to know what’s the material use for the 2 pin connectors, brass or TeCu? 

Thanks


----------



## chaiyuta (Mar 25, 2018)

@audiojr : EA 2-pin is gold plated brass. I heard that EA is developing a new 4.4 mm. plug with Pentaconn Collaboration, therefore The current available 4.4 mm. plug is standard Pentaconn plug.

Update : I noticed that in the EA official site, Janus 'D'/'B' description is specifed with this words, "Pentaconn superior plug".


----------



## Adventure (Mar 26, 2018)

Greetings from Eric Chong and me at the CanJam Singapore. Great Guy Superb Cable !!


----------



## audiojr

chaiyuta said:


> @audiojr : EA 2-pin is gold plated brass. I heard that EA is developing a new 4.4 mm. plug with Pentaconn Collaboration, therefore The current available 4.4 mm. plug is standard Pentaconn plug.
> 
> Update : I noticed that in the EA official site, Janus 'D'/'B' description is specifed with this words, "Pentaconn superior plug".



Thanks for the input. Guess I’ll check have to check with EA on what’s the superior plug about.


----------



## 13candles

deewy said:


> I apologize for taking so long to share more on my impressions. It is that I got this little devil for my birthday and he keeps me quite occupied.



Sorry if im late on this but please do allow me to say that you've got a really beautiful looking dog!!! What breed if i may ask as well?


----------



## ironpeg (Mar 27, 2018)

I've been trying out EE Phantom with many cables in my arsenal. I find Phantom pairs really well with EA Bespoke Mars+Leonidas 8w. It still retains the characteristics of Phantom but amplify them in every aspect. Phantom + the bespoke wire are nirvana for relaxing long term listening.

On the other hand, Horus gives a bit boost in the upper bass and lower mid regions which make vocal sound a bit fuller + a bit more forward (sound similar to Zeus XIV) and give kick drum a bit more slam.  This bring Phantom to a tad of a warmer side.

for tl;dr
Phantom + Mars Leo : Great pairing for natural sound
Phantom + Horus : More engaging, warmer


----------



## ctsooner22

Omega139 said:


> Please do my man


 cp100 is what it says on teh bottom of the package.  hope this helps. I personally liked the Finals more than any of the others I've used.  Comfy and a great fit. Sounded best by far.


----------



## doctorjazz

I googled-CP100 seems to be a Spinfit #...


----------



## Omega139

@Deezel177 

Hey man, you were totally right about the Horus. The high end is reminiscent of the Leonidas- that is, it has great clarity and extension on the high end. However, like you mentioned, it's less airy (which can become quite fatiguing with a bright source and IEM like the SP1000SS + Tia) but more lush. It extends just RIGHT before that point of sibilance that I had with the Leonidas, but then blossoms into a beautiful 3D texture.


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> @Deezel177
> 
> Hey man, you were totally right about the Horus. The high end is reminiscent of the Leonidas- that is, it has great clarity and extension on the high end. However, like you mentioned, it's less airy (which can become quite fatiguing with a bright source and IEM like the SP1000SS + Tia) but more lush. It extends just RIGHT before that point of sibilance that I had with the Leonidas, but then blossoms into a beautiful 3D texture.



Awesome, man! Glad you’re enjoying it.


----------



## fiascogarcia (Mar 28, 2018)

Omega139 said:


> @Deezel177
> 
> Hey man, you were totally right about the Horus. The high end is reminiscent of the Leonidas- that is, it has great clarity and extension on the high end. However, like you mentioned, it's less airy (which can become quite fatiguing with a bright source and IEM like the SP1000SS + Tia) but more lush. It extends just RIGHT before that point of sibilance that I had with the Leonidas, but then blossoms into a beautiful 3D texture.


Glad you mentioned your source.  With the WM1Z the Leonidas doesn't present a fatiguing treble even with the Fourte, at least to my ears.  One reason I chose the Sony over the SP1000 was the warmer overall signature.


----------



## Giraku

Omega139 said:


> @Deezel177
> 
> Hey man, you were totally right about the Horus. The high end is reminiscent of the Leonidas- that is, it has great clarity and extension on the high end. However, like you mentioned, it's less airy (which can become quite fatiguing with a bright source and IEM like the SP1000SS + Tia) but more lush. It extends just RIGHT before that point of sibilance that I had with the Leonidas, but then blossoms into a beautiful 3D texture.


Yeah, that matches with my experience.


----------



## Giraku

fiascogarcia said:


> Glad you mentioned your source.  With the WM1Z the Leonidas doesn't present a fatiguing treble even with the Fourte, at least to my ears.  One reason I chose the Sony over the SP1000 was the warmer overall signature.


I agree that the matching is really the key. To my ears, Fourte works better with SP1000Cu, while U18t works better with WM1Z. I'm enjoying both configuration depending on my mood and music tracks.


----------



## Omega139

fiascogarcia said:


> Glad you mentioned your source.  With the WM1Z the Leonidas doesn't present a fatiguing treble even with the Fourte, at least to my ears.  One reason I chose the Sony over the SP1000 was the warmer overall signature.



I should also mention that I listen to heavy metal music, so keep in mind there's constant cymbal crashing too. Also, I found that certain eartips prevented the fatiguing high end. Final Audio type E one's were great for taming the treble. Symbio mandarins did also, but not that significantly. Meanwhile, spiral dots became fatiguing after a while.


----------



## Omega139

I need to add: The Leonidas with the U18t (shoutout to 64 audio for letting me demo them!) and the SP1000SS was a STELLAR combination. I miss the low mids- bass guitars had such a beautiful warmth and growl.


----------



## ezekiel77

Any idea which EA cable is the airiest and most expansive stage-wise?

Expansive not expensive lol


----------



## kubig123

ezekiel77 said:


> Any idea which EA cable is the airiest and most expansive stage-wise?
> 
> Expansive not expensive lol



Janus D, unfortunately it's also expensive


----------



## styks

EffectAudio said:


> 【Poll Alert!】
> 
> "Horus" ; the one cable to be described as "revealing" and pushes the boundary of micro detailing as well as transparency without sounding harsh!
> 
> ...



Would it be poor show if I were to drool over my "Lionheart" ?


----------



## chaiyuta

@styks : Every time I see Photo shots from Effect Audio, I feel like I wanna take a Photograph Class with them. Their objects always are very photogenic.


----------



## ezekiel77

kubig123 said:


> Janus D, unfortunately it's also expensive


Thanks! Good to know though.


----------



## styks (Mar 28, 2018)

ezekiel77 said:


> Any idea which EA cable is the airiest and most expansive stage-wise?
> 
> Expansive not expensive lol



For the short time I had the Thor Silver quite similar to what you're after. I can only imagine the Thor Silver ll then the ll + would be more so and then Leonidas more again.
Unfortunately the Thor Silver was to bright for my Noble Encore. After recommendation from Deezel177 I went with "Lionheart" and it's a wonderful pairing, thank you Deezel old chap!

Hi guys, I've joined the throng of Effect Audio enthusiasts! .... I was not exactly an unbeliever, rather dubious I suppose, as to whether a cable could change what is heard enough to be perceptible. ....  I'm a true believer now!
Thor Silver had a drastic effect, all be it negative for me, I was stunned! Could not be placebo or new cable syndrome because as I said for me the change was negative for my personal taste.

Likewise but in reverse "Lioheart" has had a noticeable effect, several levels above the stock Noble cable, superb!

Shout out for Eric at Effect Audio, thank you again. EF exhibit excellent customer service, were understanding of my poor unenlightened first choice and got me sorted!  .... I will return.


----------



## esoriel

kubig123 said:


> Janus D, unfortunately it's also expensive


I like Janus D sound. But somehow I felt that the vocals are less intimate. Didn’t manage to give Janus B a try because the queue was quite long 

Which EA cable is good for separation? I was looking into Leonidas


----------



## PinkyPowers

esoriel said:


> I like Janus D sound. But somehow I felt that the vocals are less intimate. Didn’t manage to give Janus B a try because the queue was quite long
> 
> Which EA cable is good for separation? I was looking into Leonidas



Leo is very good for separation.


----------



## EffectAudio

【 Words of Appreciation 】

Thank you! Thank you! We've had nothing but words of thanks and sheer amazement by the massive amounts of loves at Canjam Singapore and we were simply overwhelmed !!

So much energy and warm support! Our new launch - "Janus" absolutely took the limelight and was very well received. Our next goal is to have it ship out to you guys as soon as we can!

We'll see you next in Shanghai's SIAV!


----------



## kubig123

esoriel said:


> I like Janus D sound. But somehow I felt that the vocals are less intimate. Didn’t manage to give Janus B a try because the queue was quite long
> 
> Which EA cable is good for separation? I was looking into Leonidas



With the Encore, I didn't experienced any change in the vocals.

Yes, like Pinky said, the Leonidas has excellent separation, compared to the Ares, Eros, Thor and even the Horus I feel that the Leonidas has better separation and clarity.


----------



## ironpeg

How was I not in the picture?? SMH


----------



## eugene2

styks said:


> For the short time I had the Thor Silver quite similar to what you're after. I can only imagine the Thor Silver ll then the ll + would be more so and then Leonidas more again.
> Unfortunately the Thor Silver was to bright for my Noble Encore. After recommendation from Deezel177 I went with "Lionheart" and it's a wonderful pairing, thank you Deezel old chap!
> 
> Hi guys, I've joined the throng of Effect Audio enthusiasts! .... I was not exactly an unbeliever, rather dubious I suppose, as to whether a cable could change what is heard enough to be perceptible. ....  I'm a true believer now!
> ...


I also would include the EA EOS, which I thought was a good pairing with my JH Audio Layla, at some point I want to try one of the upmarket cables like Horus or Janus.  With both my Layla and Encores.


----------



## tim0chan

eugene2 said:


> I also would include the EA EOS, which I thought was a good pairing with my JH Audio Layla, at some point I want to try one of the upmarket cables like Horus or Janus.  With both my Layla and Encores.


Has been discontinued


----------



## chaiyuta

Finally, I get EA booklet 2018 from CanJam SG. Every pictures inside are very astounding. I think I need to learn how to take photo by studying from EA photos.


----------



## Sylanthra

chaiyuta said:


> Finally, I get EA booklet 2018 from CanJam SG. Every pictures inside are very astounding. I think I need to learn how to take photo by studying from EA photos.



You were saying about the pictures _inside_ the booklet...


----------



## chaiyuta

@Sylanthra Yes, sorry that I did not take pictures inside. They are many pages and I am just lazy~.


----------



## Omega139

Man, I ordered Acoustune AET08's a while ago from mtmtaudio.com, and it's been taking forever. Has anyone purchased from them before?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Together with Effect Audio we present you Project Spartacus. Exclusively co-designed by Headfonia!

https://www.headfonia.com/project-spartacus/


----------



## audiojr

Ultrainferno said:


> Together with Effect Audio we present you Project Spartacus. Exclusively co-designed by Headfonia!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/project-spartacus/



This sounds really interesting. Looking forward to more details on it.


----------



## twister6 (Apr 1, 2018)

audiojr said:


> This sounds really interesting. Looking forward to more details on it.



I will share my review soon!


----------



## CalvinW

Ultrainferno said:


> Together with Effect Audio we present you Project Spartacus. Exclusively co-designed by Headfonia!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/project-spartacus/



April fools?


----------



## endlesswaves

CalvinW said:


> April fools?



To announce something like that on that particular day...


----------



## kubig123

endlesswaves said:


> To announce something like that on that particular day...


----------



## styks (Apr 2, 2018)

Just a quickie guys.
I note there is no strain relief going into the connectors on my Lionheart.
I'm a careful person and treat all my gear with respect, just wondered why?  .....  I have to say though if does look better/classier without external relief. I presume there is adequate strain relief internally protecting the solder joints?

Edit: ... Just want to add, the longer I listen to this cable the more impressed I become.
My Encores have never sounded so good! ...


----------



## Deezel177

styks said:


> Just a quickie guys.
> I note there is no strain relief going into the connectors on my Lionheart.
> I'm a careful person and treat all my gear with respect, just wondered why?  .....  I have to say though if does look better/classier without external relief. I presume there is adequate strain relief internally protecting the solder joints?
> 
> ...



I think the functionality of a strain relief has been all built into the braid of the cable. I have EA cables that were accidentally tugged on at some point, and they all still work perfectly fine.


----------



## ctsooner22

These look very interesting.  I wonder how they will sound vs the Janus D.  I'm loving their cables.  Just so solid and they sound awesome.  Better built than so many others I've seen and used.


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

Finally received my first ea cable, thor ii.  Very impressed and a very happy customer. I ordered back in february to go along with my campfire vegas.  Long story short they were shipped but never arrived to my mailbox.  I honestly was worried I was out $400 but I contacted eric chong and he helped me out. Shipped me a new cable at no cost and even paid for expidited shipping.  Recieved it just in time for vacation.

First impressions are very positive. More air around instruments, increased dynamics and instrument seperation. Vega are very bass heavy but with this cable it makes the bass so tight and punchy its pretty crazy.  My favorite part this cable brings out are the vocals. Vocals sound amazing. 

All in all first order from effect audio and couldnt be more pleased. My only regret is i didnt buy totl because now sooner or later ill be upgrading.  Thanks eric and ea.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Audiophonicalistic said:


> Finally received my first ea cable, thor ii.  Very impressed and a very happy customer. I ordered back in february to go along with my campfire vegas.  Long story short they were shipped but never arrived to my mailbox.  I honestly was worried I was out $400 but I contacted eric chong and he helped me out. Shipped me a new cable at no cost and even paid for expidited shipping.  Recieved it just in time for vacation.
> 
> First impressions are very positive. More air around instruments, increased dynamics and instrument seperation. Vega are very bass heavy but with this cable it makes the bass so tight and punchy its pretty crazy.  My favorite part this cable brings out are the vocals. Vocals sound amazing.
> 
> All in all first order from effect audio and couldnt be more pleased. My only regret is i didnt buy totl because now sooner or later ill be upgrading.  Thanks eric and ea.



Congratulations on your choice! I have the same cable attached to my CIEM JH5 and I really enjoyed the upgrade! I had the same initial impressions as you, among other things.


----------



## ctsooner22

This is why I'm so happy that Empire Ears is shipping every IEM with the EA cables.  I love them.  Their new Janus D is crazy good.


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

ctsooner22 said:


> This is why I'm so happy that Empire Ears is shipping every IEM with the EA cables.  I love them.  Their new Janus D is crazy good.



I honestly think its a great idea and is one of the major reasons why im seriously considering empire ears as my next iem upgrade.  

Have you compared janus d to leonidas?


----------



## ctsooner22

Audiophonicalistic said:


> I honestly think its a great idea and is one of the major reasons why im seriously considering empire ears as my next iem upgrade.
> 
> Have you compared janus d to leonidas?



Which EE are you thinking about?  I like the Janus with the Phantom.  IT's the Janus D.  The first day I liked the other Janus better, but the hall was noisy and it was too hard to really listen properly.  The next day I was there early, before it opened and got to hear them again.  The D was the warmest of all the cables and it really gave me a taught and tuneful bass.  As good as the stock cable is and as good as teh Horus or Leonidas is, I really like this Janus D a ton.  I want to see if I can get a review sample in so that I can try it on my Ayre QX5 DAC/Amp.  It's a 9k DAC that I like much better than Chord Dave.  The Phantom's have scaled so much with the Ayre and I really want to get the janus D in to see how much that will scale.  

I'll keep you posted on that one.


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

Awesome, I really want to try the janus now.


----------



## Marat Sar

I'd hate to put bad ideas in EA's heads, but... is the preorder price of the janus lower than the final one?


----------



## tim0chan

Marat Sar said:


> I'd hate to put bad ideas in EA's heads, but... is the preorder price of the janus lower than the final one?


of course!! its around double the preorder price, subject to further increase based on market demand( i was kidding if u cant tell) But yea, it will be slightly higher than preorder


----------



## EffectAudio

tim0chan said:


> of course!! its around double the preorder price, subject to further increase based on market demand( i was kidding if u cant tell) But yea, it will be slightly higher than preorder



Nope, Im fairly positive that the price will not increase after the Pre-Order. It a strong point that im bringing across to the team to have it remain as it is  On other note, Janus will come with a free "Janus" Pigtailed adaptor either from 2.5mm-4.4mm or 2.5mm-3.5mm 

Apologies for the recent sluggish replies guys  I finally decided to take a personal vacation after 3 long years after the Canjam SG. Just got back in office. I'll be back with you guys at full speed shortly! ;D

-Eric


----------



## Marat Sar

Welcome back -- and that's very nice to hear. Wouldn't like to rush into a purchase of this magnitude without reviews.

Re the pigtailed adaptor (I'm looking specifically at 2.5 to 4.4), will there we something like 2% degradation in signal quality (detail, blur)? (As is often said to be the case with adaptors, even purportedly 100% accurate ones) Or is the design lossless so to say...


----------



## Wyville (Apr 10, 2018)

EffectAudio said:


> Nope, Im fairly positive that the price will not increase after the Pre-Order. It a strong point that im bringing across to the team to have it remain as it is  On other note, Janus will come with a free "Janus" Pigtailed adaptor either from 2.5mm-4.4mm or 2.5mm-3.5mm
> 
> Apologies for the recent sluggish replies guys  I finally decided to take a personal vacation after 3 long years after the Canjam SG. Just got back in office. I'll be back with you guys at full speed shortly! ;D
> 
> -Eric


Hey Eric! You took a vacation??







Awesome! You really need to take time for yourself (and your family) regularly or you will run yourself down. I hope you enjoyed it and great to see you around again.


----------



## EffectAudio

Marat Sar said:


> Welcome back -- and that's very nice to hear. Wouldn't like to rush into a purchase of this magnitude without reviews.
> 
> Re the pigtailed adaptor (I'm looking specifically at 2.5 to 4.4), will there we something like 2% degradation in signal quality (detail, blur)? (As is often said to be the case with adaptors, even purportedly 100% accurate ones) Or is the design lossless so to say...



No worries, reviews will be incoming. Once the production is able to settle down and send out the Janus. Here's the lineup of reviews for Janus :
@marcusd 
@flinkenick 
@Deezel177 
@Ultrainferno 
@twister6 

Meanwhile - There will be minimal or nil degradation with the Janus Pigtailed adaptor. Ask Alex (Twister6), he's experienced our pigtail adaptor for Horus 



Wyville said:


> Hey Eric! You took a vacation??
> 
> Awesome! You really need to take time for yourself (and your family) regularly or you will run yourself down. I hope you enjoyed it and great to see you around again.



I know right? Was literally burnt out completely. And well, i returned to a huge pile of emails and paperworks  PS- I saw your email, will be getting round to it later 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> I know right? Was literally burnt out completely. And well, i returned to a huge pile of emails and paperworks  PS- I saw your email, will be getting round to it later
> 
> -Eric


I hope you have been able to recharge your batteries, but that is indeed one of the downsides of a vacation... Getting back to the huge backlog of work. No worries about getting back to me, we'll catch up later!


----------



## Vitor Valeri

EffectAudio said:


> I know right? Was literally burnt out completely. And well, i returned to a huge pile of emails and paperworks  PS- I saw your email, will be getting round to it later
> 
> -Eric



Were you on holiday Eric? I'm sorry for the messages I sent you while you were on vacation (I hope you have enjoyed it a lot). Shame on me ...


----------



## Deezel177

Hey guys, I just posted my CanJam SG 2018 article on TheHeadphoneList.com, which you can check out HERE. Below are my first impressions on Effect Audio's two Janus cables, before I take a longer look at one (or both; who knows? Eric might be feeling a bit generous after his vacation ) in a full review. Enjoy! 

*Effect Audio*

Out of the numerous cable manufacturers present at the event, two of the most popular were undoubtedly Effect Audio and PWAudio. The former brought their usual platter of diverse conductors, from the widely-acclaimed entry-level Ares II, to the revered top-of-the-line Horus. But at CanJam Singapore 2018, all eyes were on Effect Audio’s latest releases, the Janus Basso and the Janus Dynamic. The Janus “twins” – so-to-speak – are variations on the same 8-wire hybrid cable; constructed out of palladium-plated copper and a specially-developed Effect Audio alloy mix. The differences between the two lie within the geometry of the conductor, diverging their signatures into two wholly different products.

​
*Effect Audio Janus Basso:* The Basso performs as its moniker suggests – endowing IEMs it’s attached to with thump, energy and immediacy, as well as a light touch of warmth. Mid-bass impact gains physicality, but low-end extension bolsters its layering – deftly avoiding any sense of congestion. Complemented by a rise in the upper-midrange, the Basso undercuts its extra body with a quicker transient response. While the Dynamic has the edge in organicity and timbral accuracy, the Basso takes the lead in immediacy and speed. Though, that’s not to say the Basso is a bright-leaning cable either. A linear lower-treble does its best to maintain warmth, and vocals – somehow – remain as rich and wet as they do on the Dynamic; probably by virtue of the palladium plating. The Basso is also airier, but the Dynamic fares better spatially due to its superior linearity. Imaging is more precise on the latter, because the former is more forward-sounding and energetic overall. Listeners looking for an extra dose of speed and punch – with minimal effect towards timbre – should definitely give the Basso a listen.

​
*Effect Audio Janus Dynamic:* The Dynamic is the warmer, smoother and richer of the two. While the Basso takes advantage of an accentuated mid-bass and a lifted upper-midrange to create a more energetic presentation, the Dynamic thrives on its timbre plus a light touch of vocal clarity. As a result, this iteration of the Janus yields a more musical presentation, but its linearity serves dividends for technical performance as well. Because of an increase in headroom, the Dynamic renders details with greater stability and precision. Where the Basso emphasises energy, the Dynamic prioritises finesse; releasing notes with a pleasing – yet precise – touch. Again, its play on balance – whether between the lower-and-upper-midrange to enrich vocals and instruments, or between the mid-bass and upper-treble to attain a warm tone – renders it a beautiful cable to pair with IEMs that highlight timbre. Monitors like the Empire Ears Phantom excel because of organicity, and the Dynamic only serves to improve technical performance – i.e. precision, imaging, soundstage expansion – whilst enforcing its natural tone. It’s my personal favourite between the two, but I can absolutely see why there’s a keen interest in both.


----------



## twister6

EffectAudio said:


> No worries, reviews will be incoming. Once the production is able to settle down and send out the Janus. Here's the lineup of reviews for Janus :
> @marcusd
> @flinkenick
> @Deezel177
> ...



Actually, that's true.  I compared EA 4.4mm short adapter vs Horus pigtail 4.4mm adapter and the sound is identical.  Plus, with a pigtail adapter it feels like a transparent cable extension rather than something extra that sticks out from the DAP.


----------



## ironpeg

I'm smelling something great cooking in the kitchen of Effect Audio for the SIAV Audio show.
Hmmm... could be wrong but.... I smell it.


----------



## CalvinW

@EffectAudio Please respond to my email. I had the Eros II for less than half a year, and the left channel doesn't work anymore


----------



## ironpeg

CalvinW said:


> @EffectAudio Please respond to my email. I had the Eros II for less than half a year, and the left channel doesn't work anymore


I'm sure they will respond to your email. It will take a bit longer coz he just got back from vacation.


----------



## EffectAudio

CalvinW said:


> @EffectAudio Please respond to my email. I had the Eros II for less than half a year, and the left channel doesn't work anymore



Already sent you a response, i was on sick bed the whole of yesterday, apologies for the late response to your email sent in yesterday morning


----------



## endlesswaves

Anybody knows what's the sonic difference between a 4-wire and 8-wire Thor Silver 2?

TIA.


----------



## iichigoz

Any recommendation of a cable for the Zeus XRA pairing with a DX200?


----------



## PinkyPowers

iichigoz said:


> Any recommendation of a cable for the Zeus XRA pairing with a DX200?



Did it not come with a cable? If it did, and you are looking for a change in sound, share with us your hopes (what you like and don't like currently) and we'll have a better idea how to help you.


----------



## hybridnut

Could anyone suggest the best matching cable with A18/U18t?


----------



## iichigoz

PinkyPowers said:


> Did it not come with a cable? If it did, and you are looking for a change in sound, share with us your hopes (what you like and don't like currently) and we'll have a better idea how to help you.



It came with a whiplash cable. Should be a SPC cable. I listen more to kpop. Just thinking that I might want abit more bass from the Zeus xra without sacrificing too much of the mids and treble. I also want to get a 4.4mm cable so that I can plug in directly to the amp4s which I just gotten yesterday.


----------



## PinkyPowers

iichigoz said:


> It came with a whiplash cable. Should be a SPC cable. I listen more to kpop. Just thinking that I might want abit more bass from the Zeus xra without sacrificing too much of the mids and treble. I also want to get a 4.4mm cable so that I can plug in directly to the amp4s which I just gotten yesterday.



I would say probably Lionheart or Ares II Plus.


----------



## singleended5863

PinkyPowers said:


> I would say probably Lionheart or Ares II Plus.



+1 Ares II plus.


----------



## Vingard

Any suggestions for a cable that I could pair with my EE Legend X to smooth out treble while maintaining clarity?


----------



## artpiggo

Vingard said:


> Any suggestions for a cable that I could pair with my EE Legend X to smooth out treble while maintaining clarity?



Leonidas


----------



## ctsooner22

EffectAudio said:


> No worries, reviews will be incoming. Once the production is able to settle down and send out the Janus. Here's the lineup of reviews for Janus :
> @marcusd
> @flinkenick
> @Deezel177
> ...


. 

That's a who's who, lol.  Can't wait to hear what. hey say. I'm, MOST excited about the pigtail.  Wish I knew that before I got the single ended cable with my Phantom's. Oh well.



Deezel177 said:


> Hey guys, I just posted my CanJam SG 2018 article on TheHeadphoneList.com, which you can check out HERE. Below are my first impressions on Effect Audio's two Janus cables, before I take a longer look at one (or both; who knows? Eric might be feeling a bit generous after his vacation ) in a full review. Enjoy!
> 
> *Effect Audio*
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing.  I can honestly say I heard similar when I auditioned them.  It was so loud when I chose the B on the first day.  When I came in Sunday and it was much more quiet, the D was the winner hands down.  I kept driving poor Eric crazy going back and forth.  The thing is, there is an audible difference in the two, but they are both so great, that they both sound better than the stock cable.  I really appreciated how well made these cables are too.  

Eric, I"m glad you took a true vacation. Hope that it as what you hoped it would be!  Thanks for all that you guys do.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Cable for akt8ie mkii 

Improve sound stage tighten up bass but keep the highs intact or better which cable should i go?


----------



## Deezel177

alphanumerix1 said:


> Cable for akt8ie mkii
> 
> Improve sound stage tighten up bass but keep the highs intact or better which cable should i go?



Eos would be ideal, but since that’s been discontinued, the Leonidas is probably the best choice unless you can afford a Horus.


----------



## swesko

I have a thor silver cable, what's the impact on the high end? Does it brighten  up the upper mids?


----------



## Deezel177

swesko said:


> I have a thor silver cable, what's the impact on the high end? Does it brighten  up the upper mids?



In my experience, the Thor Silver II actually adds warmth to the top-end. There is a some upper-midrange presence, but the Thor Silver II's main focus is in the mid-and-upper bass - adding an overall tinge of warmth to the sound.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Deezel177 said:


> Eos would be ideal, but since that’s been discontinued, the Leonidas is probably the best choice unless you can afford a Horus.



Yeah spending more on a cable than the actual iem is a big no for me.


----------



## EffectAudio

【 Quick Poll 】

What do you guys think of a EE x EA tour together? Which region should we hold it and what models are you guys particularly interested in and do not have the chance to demo?
@Jack Vang


----------



## tim0chan

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Quick Poll 】
> 
> What do you guys think of a EE x EA tour together? Which region should we hold it and what models are you guys particularly interested in and do not have the chance to demo?
> @Jack Vang


I think Europe, they don't have many chances to audition. Same with Australia.
Asia is well covered alr imo, and US is covered by empire's demo program, maybe just the cables for US


----------



## CalvinW

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Quick Poll 】
> 
> What do you guys think of a EE x EA tour together? Which region should we hold it and what models are you guys particularly interested in and do not have the chance to demo?
> @Jack Vang


 Syria


----------



## swesko

USA and Asia are well covered Europe on the other hand isn't. I'm not even from Europe but if you guys can send up a pair to Morocco would be great


----------



## ezekiel77

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Quick Poll 】
> 
> What do you guys think of a EE x EA tour together? Which region should we hold it and what models are you guys particularly interested in and do not have the chance to demo?
> @Jack Vang


Malaysia lol


----------



## Imusicman

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Quick Poll 】
> 
> What do you guys think of a EE x EA tour together? Which region should we hold it and what models are you guys particularly interested in and do not have the chance to demo?
> @Jack Vang



Be great to see you both at London CanJam. Just saying


----------



## alphanumerix1

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Quick Poll 】
> 
> What do you guys think of a EE x EA tour together? Which region should we hold it and what models are you guys particularly interested in and do not have the chance to demo?
> @Jack Vang



Australia. Whole range.


----------



## EffectAudio

Imusicman said:


> Be great to see you both at London CanJam. Just saying



Oh for sure we will be coming to Canjam London


----------



## Omega139

Vingard said:


> Any suggestions for a cable that I could pair with my EE Legend X to smooth out treble while maintaining clarity?



I would second that. However, consider that a Leonidas with my Tia fourte made the treble just a hair bit too peaky for my taste. However, the Horus did the trick and sounds magical. However, I tried a Leonidas with a more neutral IEM, the U18t, and it also provided great clarity and the treble was nowhere near sibilant.


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> I would second that. However, consider that a Leonidas with my Tia fourte made the treble just a hair bit too peaky for my taste. However, the Horus did the trick and sounds magical. However, I tried a Leonidas with a more neutral IEM, the U18t, and it also provided great clarity and the treble was nowhere near sibilant.



I believe this is because the Leo's emphasis is mostly in the upper-midrange/lower-treble (which is more sibilance prone), while the Horus raises the upper-treble.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Quick Poll 】
> 
> What do you guys think of a EE x EA tour together? Which region should we hold it and what models are you guys particularly interested in and do not have the chance to demo?
> @Jack Vang



Brazil.

I'm interested in the following models:

ESR
Nemesis
Phantom
Legend X
Zeus-XR


----------



## ironpeg

Vingard said:


> Any suggestions for a cable that I could pair with my EE Legend X to smooth out treble while maintaining clarity?


Legend X is kinda hard to pair. I can't really find the perfect match for the iem yet.
So far, I like Legend X with Horus on 380ss, Legend X with Mars+Leonidas bespoke on 380Cu but they are still not the perfect match.


----------



## EffectAudio (Apr 19, 2018)

【 Janus - D..elayed 】​



Guys, we're expecting the our "Janus" shipping out date to be slightly delayed. It's largely due to a design consideration that SY and myself have brought up - We feel that that the Y-split design that was showcased in CanJam Singapore (in the pic above) does not completely meet the Effect Audio's standard. We've since redesigned it and have it produced according to our specifications. For all of you guys who have pre-ordered the "Janus" all around the world, please accept my sincerest apologies! As usual i'll be here if you need more clarifications or status updates 

The first round of "Janus" Pre-Order has been completely filled - We've re-opened the PreOrder for "Janus" batch #2 over here !

EST Ship out date for #1 Pre-Orders - Early - Mid May. 

-Eric


----------



## msiekkb

My Polish review Eros II https://kropka.audio/test/inne/effect-audio-eros-ii-recenzja/. 

This review have compare with other cables like FAW Claire Hybrid, EA Thor Copper and stock cable to CustomArt FIBAE3.


----------



## tim0chan

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Janus - D..elayed 】​
> 
> 
> Guys, we're expecting the our "Janus" shipping out date to be slightly delayed. It's largely due to a design consideration that SY and myself have brought up - We feel that that the Y-split design that was showcased in CanJam Singapore (in the pic above) does not completely meet the Effect Audio's standard. We've since redesigned it and have it produced according to our specifications. For all of you guys who have pre-ordered the "Janus" all around the world, please accept my sincerest apologies! As usual i'll be here if you need more clarifications or status updates
> ...


I dunno, I kinda like the clean look of this y split, I'm personally not that much of a fan of too much carbon fibre


----------



## EffectAudio

tim0chan said:


> I dunno, I kinda like the clean look of this y split, I'm personally not that much of a fan of too much carbon fibre



It's gonna be the same clean-faced


----------



## ctsooner22

love the look.  Even though I have heard both Janus's with the Phantom, I'd love to be able to have an extended period of time as you know Eric.  As for Tours of the EE's, I own the Bravado and Phantom's, but would love extended time with the X (a burned in one as I've not heard it burned in with it's 3db less bass that is tight) and whatever EA cable that you guys feel suit it best.  @ironpig, PM me when you can buddy.  Thanks so much Eric!  You guys really are great.  '

For those who haven't met Eric or Suyang or the other EA guys, they are awesome to hang with.  Go see them at Canjam's if you can.


----------



## EffectAudio

ctsooner22 said:


> love the look.  Even though I have heard both Janus's with the Phantom, I'd love to be able to have an extended period of time as you know Eric.  As for Tours of the EE's, I own the Bravado and Phantom's, but would love extended time with the X (a burned in one as I've not heard it burned in with it's 3db less bass that is tight) and whatever EA cable that you guys feel suit it best.  @ironpig, PM me when you can buddy.  Thanks so much Eric!  You guys really are great.  '
> 
> For those who haven't met Eric or Suyang or the other EA guys, they are awesome to hang with.  Go see them at Canjam's if you can.



Thanks buddy, we actually have a great time doing cable rolling with Jack & Dean in Shanghai recently. I concur with Dean - "Janus D" SINGS on the Legend X and Phantom does wonders with the "Leonidas" !~  I may keep that in mind for the tour 

Meanwhile, here's some pics of our press release in Shanghai together. 

Empire Ears showcased their highly popular X series & EP series with features on "Legend X" and "Phantom" which captured the hearts of many with it's HiFi-like presentation.

  

Jomo Audio discussed "Pinnacle Project" and "Concept : Melange".
  

We officially launched the "Janus" and explains ‘Palladium' impact on sound signature ~

  

- Eric


----------



## ctsooner22

EffectAudio said:


> Thanks buddy, we actually have a great time doing cable rolling with Jack & Dean in Shanghai recently. I concur with Dean - "Janus D" SINGS on the Legend X and Phantom does wonders with the "Leonidas" !~  I may keep that in mind for the tour
> 
> Meanwhile, here's some pics of our press release in Shanghai together.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Eric.  Now I'm bummed as I didn't get to hear the Leonidas cable.  DARN!!! . I got to spend time with Dean and we hear very similarly, so I'm sure I'd like Leon better.  As you know I went back and forth on the Janus cables as both are outstanding, but as you said the D is the one that matches best with Phantom.  It also shows that unless you have dead silence, it's very difficult to really audition.  I think if I had the ability at a show, I'd mock up a booth that was lined with sound proofing of sorts so that folks could properly hear your beautiful cables and whatever IEM's you are showcasing. Same for IEM companies.  Cables make such a huge difference as does source (Eric, I need to get I touch with you guys on DAC/AMPs and you can ask Ethan. I know what I'm talking about here).

I also love the fact that you work with Jamo too.  Daniel just turned me onto their lower priced, single proprietary BA IEM yesterday. It looks great for the under 400 usd price range.  I wish I could get one in to listen to so that I would be able to recommend it to friends and my daughter and son (and their other college friends) as that's at teh top of their price range, but doable).  

You guys are awesome and get it. Thanks so much.


----------



## hangjaijai (Apr 22, 2018)

Bad experience with my bespoke cable I got my bespoke cable one month before ... but it seems like some wrong on my cable before I got it ... part of the wire near the Y split is melted and broke, the plastic inside 4.4mm male is also melted and broke ... now the wire comes out, and I have not idea whats going on with my cable... Is the problem on my side? Or... I got the Ares ii 4 wire for one year already, but it still looks good...

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TY1sHgC3g69Z2NXDlqdR7n1g9b50h0FB
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KJvxekztr3zMO77iTh5Nc4f3q6mLKrcN
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iKPpr4KV0OdPTB9_cEdE05BxBL2f8EWJ

Here some photo...feel sad about this


----------



## ctsooner22

I’m sure Eric will be able to help you figure it out.


----------



## Cagin

The goop you see at the 4.4mm TRRRS plug side is normal, that's the hardened glue to keep stuff in place. EA will rep it so barrel stays in place.
At the Y split side, looks like a clean cut more than melt, perhaps the inner bore of the Y split has hotspots, not sanded down properly or something.


----------



## hangjaijai

Sorry for my wrong description. It should be clean cut, not melt. And what I found is the Y split seems to be cut quite deeply. The wire near the y split now discovers, and some of the wire came out. I am not sure would it causing any short circuit or not because the Y split also makes by metal. Also, I am concern about the oxidation will happen on my cable.  Waiting for help ...


----------



## animalsrush

hangjaijai said:


> Sorry for my wrong description. It should be clean cut, not melt. And what I found is the Y split seems to be cut quite deeply. The wire near the y split now discovers, and some of the wire came out. I am not sure would it causing any short circuit or not because the Y split also makes by metal. Also, I am concern about the oxidation will happen on my cable.  Waiting for help ...



One thing I know about EA is excellent customer service.. have you contacted Eric. I am sure they will sort it out for youPC


----------



## animalsrush

hangjaijai said:


> Sorry for my wrong description. It should be clean cut, not melt. And what I found is the Y split seems to be cut quite deeply. The wire near the y split now discovers, and some of the wire came out. I am not sure would it causing any short circuit or not because the Y split also makes by metal. Also, I am concern about the oxidation will happen on my cable.  Waiting for help ...



I checked my lionheart cable with pentacon 4.4 mm termination. I have a clear plastic sleeve.. your definitely looks melted.. also cuts look clean.. looks like a quality slip on EA side.. 

Pc


----------



## Wyville

hangjaijai said:


> Sorry for my wrong description. It should be clean cut, not melt. And what I found is the Y split seems to be cut quite deeply. The wire near the y split now discovers, and some of the wire came out. I am not sure would it causing any short circuit or not because the Y split also makes by metal. Also, I am concern about the oxidation will happen on my cable.  Waiting for help ...


Best thing is to contact Eric either here: @EffectAudio, or via email: *eric@effectaudio.com*

As other have said, they have great customer service and Eric will help sort things out. In my experience he is very conscientious about correcting any mistakes that might have been made during production.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Best thing is to contact Eric either here: @EffectAudio, or via email: *eric@effectaudio.com*
> 
> As other have said, they have great customer service and Eric will help sort things out. In my experience he is very conscientious about correcting any mistakes that might have been made during production.



Hey Buddy, thank you so much for bringing this issue to my attention by tagging me  I completely missed out @hangjaijai 's initial post. Meanwhile, i have just checked with my senior production engineer - 


 
^ With regards to this picture. As i was advised, this is deliberate. This would happen for all 8 wired 22awg (+) cables. 8 wired version of 22awg (+) cables are too thick - With the heatshrink on, the cap is not able to be screwed on. Ergo, the solution our production team sought is to apply a diagonal cut. I would agree that it's unsightly. I'll feedback to the products design department to possibly look into slightly larger connector without affecting the ergonomics. 

 
^ With regards to this picture. I noticed from the image sent that there's a cut in the cable sleeve/insulation from being forcibly pulled downwards - ergo the cut in the insulation. (The straight-lined up unbraided cables were supposed to be within the y-split) 

Nevertheless, i would be happy to sort this out for you if you could send me a mail, i'll have my guys take care of it to our best efforts 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

So, this is what will be shipping out with "Janus D. - Dynamic Ver." / "Janus B. - Basso Ver.". 

Janus Cabled Adaptor~


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> So, this is what will be shipping out with "Janus D. - Dynamic Ver." / "Janus B. - Basso Ver.".
> 
> Janus Cabled Adaptor~


I really like these types of adapters. I now have a pair of short adapters, but when I use them the stacked plugs become quite high and it is not very practical.


----------



## artpiggo

EffectAudio said:


> So, this is what will be shipping out with "Janus D. - Dynamic Ver." / "Janus B. - Basso Ver.".
> 
> Janus Cabled Adaptor~



Wow. Will it be sold separately.


----------



## hybridnut

EffectAudio said:


> So, this is what will be shipping out with "Janus D. - Dynamic Ver." / "Janus B. - Basso Ver.".
> 
> Janus Cabled Adaptor~


Will the stock cable equiped with 3.5? Or we can choose size?


----------



## ctsooner22

This is probably what I should have done with my AresII/Phantom's, lol...nice.


----------



## EffectAudio

artpiggo said:


> Wow. Will it be sold separately.



Unfortunately not, only for Janus users 



hybridnut said:


> Will the stock cable equipped with 3.5? Or we can choose size?



Im sorry but i don't quite understand. Essentially "Janus" orders comes standard in PSquared 2.5mm with a choice of a free Janus adaptor of 2.5mm - 3.5mm / 2.5mm - 4.4mm



ctsooner22 said:


> This is probably what I should have done with my AresII/Phantom's, lol...nice.



Have you heard the Phantoms on Janus?


----------



## aaf evo

I’ve had my Leonidas now for a few months. Absolutely loving it with my U18Tzar  makes me tempted to try out some of the other offerings.


----------



## Marat Sar

EffectAudio said:


> So, this is what will be shipping out with "Janus D. - Dynamic Ver." / "Janus B. - Basso Ver.".
> 
> Janus Cabled Adaptor~



They look great -- but is that a pentaconn connector? Is it the sonic equivalent of a pentaconn? (Sorry, I'm a big fan of those connectors, 4.4 equivalent of PSquared plug and ferrite guard imo)


----------



## ctsooner22

Eric, I love the Janus D on Phantom's as you know lol....I drove you nuts that weekend, lol.  Since I can't walk well, especially in a crowd I stayed at the booth most of the day, lol....and loved waht I heard.


----------



## iichigoz

EffectAudio said:


> Have you heard the Phantoms on Janus?



Guys, I was at effectaudio earlier and tried out this combi. This has got to be one of the best combi that I've ever tried. If given the opportunity, you guys should give it a go too.


----------



## Lucif6r6th

iichigoz said:


> Guys, I was at effectaudio earlier and tried out this combi. This has got to be one of the best combi that I've ever tried. If given the opportunity, you guys should give it a go too.


Try the Legend X and Janus B too


----------



## ctsooner22

Ok, so what about Leonidas vs Janus D with PHantom's?


----------



## EffectAudio

ctsooner22 said:


> Ok, so what about Leonidas vs Janus D with PHantom's?



Good Question. I prefer the "Leonidas" on Phantom myself though. If i have to "Janus" on Phantom, i would go for Legend X


----------



## DylanBinh

Hello guys, I am newbie here.
Need some guide and share knowledge and exp from you. My setup is
AKG Q701
DAP xDuooX3
AMP O2

I have 8 braided 7N Hybrid Copper (4x1,2mm) x Silver (4x1,2mm) and 8 braided 7N Silver (8x1,2mm).
Any advice for me to modding a decent IC 3.5mm jack and cable for Q701.
The IC jack have (L) (R) (G), total is 3 channels. What kind and How many wire I should pick and mix together on each channel.
For now, already tried:
4 braided: 1xSilver (L) 1xSilver(R) 2xCopper(G) => quality is so so, not really much different with my original IC 3,5 jack.
8 braided: 3xSilver (L) 3xSilver(R) 2xCopper(G) => quality is far better, it give me at least 20% more satisfied (my own sense), with more warm, brighter sound and a liitle more punch bass (still not enough).

I mixed it as my instinc because I tried to search through internet and youtube but no post or clip or guide about modding this kind of jack and wire (maybe my searching albility is not good enough).
So if someone can give me advice, or how to calculate or balancing the wire and sound, or maybe the guide or wiki about the effect of wire material/gauge with sound. It will be very nice.
Thanks...!
https://imgur.com/a/bHXTVNR

The wire is Acrolink 7N Silver/Copper


----------



## ctsooner22

EffectAudio said:


> Good Question. I prefer the "Leonidas" on Phantom myself though. If i have to "Janus" on Phantom, i would go for Legend X



Oh, you basshead you!  LMAO....  That's too funny Eric (I think that's you right?)..  I have been told privately by a few friends that Leonidas on Phantom's is a dream match up, but that the Janus D is most neutral of them all.  I love the stock cable to be honest. I know the difference between the Janus D and the Ares 2 and it's substantial and a bargain for the cable rollers out there.  No doubt about it.  Thanks for sharing dude.  Can't wait to see you guys again.


----------



## Marat Sar

WIll effect audio be showing the Janus at CanJam London this summer? I really wanna buy it but totally have to try out before...


----------



## EffectAudio (Apr 26, 2018)

Marat Sar said:


> They look great -- but is that a pentaconn connector? Is it the sonic equivalent of a pentaconn? (Sorry, I'm a big fan of those connectors, 4.4 equivalent of PSquared plug and ferrite guard imo)



Yups, its a Pentaconn Collab 4.4mm 



DylanBinh said:


> Hello guys, I am newbie here.
> Need some guide and share knowledge and exp from you. My setup is
> AKG Q701
> DAP xDuooX3
> ...



Try your Silver on GR and tell us how it sounds  You'll be surprised. 



ctsooner22 said:


> Oh, you basshead you!  LMAO....  That's too funny Eric (I think that's you right?)..  I have been told privately by a few friends that Leonidas on Phantom's is a dream match up, but that the Janus D is most neutral of them all.  I love the stock cable to be honest. I know the difference between the Janus D and the Ares 2 and it's substantial and a bargain for the cable rollers out there.  No doubt about it.  Thanks for sharing dude.  Can't wait to see you guys again.



Can't wait to hang out with you again!  Next NYC?
-Eric



Marat Sar said:


> WIll effect audio be showing the Janus at CanJam London this summer? I really wanna buy it but totally have to try out before...



You bet! We absolutely loved CJ London and will be there again this July!


----------



## Wyville

Marat Sar said:


> WIll effect audio be showing the Janus at CanJam London this summer? I really wanna buy it but totally have to try out before...


Yeah, definitely a good idea to try out first because (I personally think) synergy is key to getting the most out of aftermarket cables. And while you're there, try them all out. That's what I plan on doing, now that Eric has made me very curious about the Leonidas/Phantom pairing. 

Perhaps I will see you there!


----------



## Marat Sar

Nice, got sparkling yeses to all the questions  Congrats on the pentaconn collab, and see you in London!


----------



## swesko

Best pairing for the u18t?


----------



## twister6

swesko said:


> Best pairing for the u18t?



From EA cables, considering you are in EA thread after all  and if you want to keep things smoother at the top end - go for Lionheart.


----------



## swesko

twister6 said:


> From EA cables, considering you are in EA thread after all  and if you want to keep things smoother at the top end - go for Lionheart.



I did come here on purpose  thanks @twister6 always here when I ask


----------



## DylanBinh

EffectAudio said:


> Try your Silver on GR and tell us how it sounds  You'll be surprised.


I already tried 8 braided full silver on all 3 channel of my IC jack (imgur image attached in last comment)
(L) (R) (G)
It is truly increase the sound, about 20% more nice, louder and warmer.
As your suggestions above, where exactly should I try my Silver to (sorry I am fresh newbie, so can not sure what you mean)?

By the way, I bought severals MiniXLR Female jack and ready to make a cable for Q701.
Any suggestion in mixing braided wires for me?
I had Acrolink wire, diameter of each individual wire core is 1,2mm.
Hybrid 8 braided: 4xCopper + 4xSilver
Full Silver 8 braided: 8xSilver.


----------



## pali

Thanks so @ctsooner22, I will be purchasing a Phantom with the Ares II cable soon.  However, I'm having trouble deciding on the termination (3.5 SE, 2.5 Bal, or 4.4 Bal).

My current DAP is a Hibino R10 (Japanese Ibasso DX100) with a 3.5 SE.  My laptop and other devices are also 3.5 SE.

I plan to eventually upgrade (maybe in year or less, depending on my wife's mood) to an Ibasso DX200 with 3.5 SE & 2.5 Bal, and then a few months after to an AMP4 with 4.4 Bal.

As the saying goes, you can't have your cake and eat it too, but I was planning on just getting the Ares II on 2.5 Bal, and then get reliable adapters (2.5 to 3.5 from Effect Audio or Ibasso and 2.5 to 4.4 from Ibasso).  I figured that going from 2.5 to others will be easier than going from 3.5 or 4.4 to others.

Any thoughts if this is a good idea?  Will any of the adapters color the sound or even lower SQ overall??

Thanks!!


----------



## Wyville

pali said:


> Thanks so @ctsooner22, I will be purchasing a Phantom with the Ares II cable soon.  However, I'm having trouble deciding on the termination (3.5 SE, 2.5 Bal, or 4.4 Bal).
> 
> My current DAP is a Hibino R10 (Japanese Ibasso DX100) with a 3.5 SE.  My laptop and other devices are also 3.5 SE.
> 
> ...


If you want to be able to use all the different types of output, then 2.5 Bal is indeed the easiest to go with. Effect Audio have "ultrashort" adapters to both 3.5 SE and 4.4 Bal, which (if I remember Eric's comments from a while back) will have only a minimal impact on the sound. 

Had a quick search to see if I could find his comments:


EffectAudio said:


> Whereas for terminations (3.5mm, 2.5mm, 4.4mm etc), there are already many available Ultrashort Adaptors and EA does them too. Albeit purist might still complain of the signal degradation with added connection, I find the trade-off to be rather worthwhile and logical. (eg : It doesn't makes sense to order 2x "Leonidas" in different terminations for the same IEM). So in situations where you find yourself in the company of too many DAPs, have your cable crafted in 2.5mm and ask if your cable atelier provide options for Ultrashort terminations adaptors
> 
> Just my 2cents on the subject
> 
> -Eric


----------



## Decreate

EffectAudio said:


> Good Question. I prefer the "Leonidas" on Phantom myself though. If i have to "Janus" on Phantom, i would go for Legend X


I tried the Leonidas with my Phantom at a local headphone store today and I really liked it. It kept the overall tone of the earphone but seemed to enhance it. I remember really liking the Janus D when I tried the demo at the show last month here in HK but I guess I'll have to wait until the shop gets a demo so that I can do a direct comparison before finalizing on which cable to get. Or I'll have to wait until August when I get a few days off and see if I could take a trip to Singapore to try them at Euphoria.


----------



## Imusicman

Decreate said:


> I tried the Leonidas with my Phantom at a local headphone store today and I really liked it. It kept the overall tone of the earphone but seemed to enhance it. I remember really liking the Janus D when I tried the demo at the show last month here in HK but I guess I'll have to wait until the shop gets a demo so that I can do a direct comparison before finalizing on which cable to get. Or I'll have to wait until August when I get a few days off and see if I could take a trip to Singapore to try them at Euphoria.



Just received my ' nearly new" Phantoms a few days ago and really enjoying them. So much so that I already know they are keepers and now thinking of upgrading my cable to either the Leo or Janus D.

I will be demoing these at this years London CanJam but in the meantime if anyone has any reviews or impressions on these im 'all ears" guys


----------



## fiascogarcia (Apr 29, 2018)

pali said:


> Thanks so @ctsooner22, I will be purchasing a Phantom with the Ares II cable soon.  However, I'm having trouble deciding on the termination (3.5 SE, 2.5 Bal, or 4.4 Bal).
> 
> My current DAP is a Hibino R10 (Japanese Ibasso DX100) with a 3.5 SE.  My laptop and other devices are also 3.5 SE.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapters, one of them being an EA adapter.  No noticeable degradation to my ears, though they can be unwieldy if you carry your DAP in your pocket.

With and without adapter


----------



## pali

Wyville said:


> If you want to be able to use all the different types of output, then 2.5 Bal is indeed the easiest to go with. Effect Audio have "ultrashort" adapters to both 3.5 SE and 4.4 Bal, which (if I remember Eric's comments from a while back) will have only a minimal impact on the sound.
> 
> Had a quick search to see if I could find his comments:



@Wyville - That's awesome.  And really appreciate you digging up Eric's past comment!!!



fiascogarcia said:


> I have a couple of 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapters, one of them being an EA adapter.  No noticeable degradation to my ears, though they can be unwieldy if you carry your DAP in your pocket.
> 
> With and without adapter



@fiascogarcia - nice setup you've got there!  Glad to see that you don't find adapters to be a 'weak link' in a TOTL chain.

That settles it then!  Looking forward to joining the Effect Audio club soon!!


----------



## EffectAudio

Decreate said:


> I tried the Leonidas with my Phantom at a local headphone store today and I really liked it. It kept the overall tone of the earphone but seemed to enhance it. I remember really liking the Janus D when I tried the demo at the show last month here in HK but I guess I'll have to wait until the shop gets a demo so that I can do a direct comparison before finalizing on which cable to get. Or I'll have to wait until August when I get a few days off and see if I could take a trip to Singapore to try them at Euphoria.



Well, no obligations' just drinks, sweet demos and a chic' sofa sitting round here at Euphoria 



Imusicman said:


> Just received my ' nearly new" Phantoms a few days ago and really enjoying them. So much so that I already know they are keepers and now thinking of upgrading my cable to either the Leo or Janus D.
> 
> I will be demoing these at this years London CanJam but in the meantime if anyone has any reviews or impressions on these im 'all ears" guys



We'll see you in London. Actually we're getting real excited for London this year. We had an absolute blast the last time round. 



pali said:


> @Wyville - That's awesome.  And really appreciate you digging up Eric's past comment!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Effect Audio & Empire Ears family buddy!  

@Wyville wow im surprised you managed to find that! 

-Eric


----------



## azabu (Apr 30, 2018)

My second cable from Effect, this time a Leonidas+Ares II hybrid. I wanted something different from the Lionheart and this delivers in spades; it has the resolution and incredible layering of the Leonidas combined with the warmth and rhythmic bass of the Ares II. Orginally, I wanted to go the straight Leonidas, and was recommended this one from Hiro at e earphones. It took quite a lot of extended listening to change my thinking but he was right. If you'd like the Leonidas with a little warmth give this one a go.


----------



## pithyginger63

people who have owned or heard the black edition Leonidas, how would you compare it to the regular version?


----------



## alphanumerix1

pithyginger63 said:


> people who have owned or heard the black edition Leonidas, how would you compare it to the regular version?



Is it using the exact same cables?


----------



## ctsooner22

azabu said:


> My second cable from Effect, this time a Leonidas+Ares II hybrid. I wanted something different from the Lionheart and this delivers in spades; it has the resolution and incredible layering of the Leonidas combined with the warmth and rhythmic bass of the Ares II. Orginally, I wanted to go the straight Leonidas, and was recommended this one from Hiro at e earphones. It took quite a lot of extended listening to change my thinking but he was right. If you'd like the Leonidas with a little warmth give this one a go.





pithyginger63 said:


> people who have owned or heard the black edition Leonidas, how would you compare it to the regular version?



This looks so cool and the sound sig is very interesting?  I didn't know they could do something like that. How much was it?  I wonder how it compares to the Janus D?  Sounds like that signature a bit???

What is the black addition?  I'm so new over here, lol.....  Thanks all...


----------



## pithyginger63

ctsooner22 said:


> What is the black addition


Leonidas black is from a few years back iirc, I knew about it after they were all sold (limited edition)


alphanumerix1 said:


> Is it using the exact same cables?


I'm not sure, I can't find much documentation on it


----------



## ctsooner22

pithyginger63 said:


> Leonidas black is from a few years back iirc, I knew about it after they were all sold (limited edition)
> 
> I'm not sure, I can't find much documentation on it



thanks.  You need to scold Eric over that, LMAO. .....Cables can be fun, that's for sure.  That's why I intend to stay on this thread as I need to keep learning.


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> @Wyville wow im surprised you managed to find that!
> 
> -Eric


Hehe, I dig through archives for a living and despite generally behaving like an idiot, I am actually quite intelligent. I just hide it very well to avoid people getting expectations.


----------



## Deezel177

alphanumerix1 said:


> Is it using the exact same cables?



I believe the only sonic difference between the original Leo and the BE Leo lies in the PSquared plug. Everything else is the same, except in a matte black scheme.



ctsooner22 said:


> This looks so cool and the sound sig is very interesting?  I didn't know they could do something like that. How much was it?  I wonder how it compares to the Janus D?  Sounds like that signature a bit???
> 
> What is the black addition?  I'm so new over here, lol.....  Thanks all...



The Black Edition Leonidas is a special edition Leonidas equipped with black hardware and a PSquared plug. It’s all sold out now, unfortunately.


----------



## ctsooner22

Deezel177 said:


> I believe the only sonic difference between the original Leo and the BE Leo lies in the PSquared plug. Everything else is the same, except in a matte black scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> The Black Edition Leonidas is a special edition Leonidas equipped with black hardware and a PSquared plug. It’s all sold out now, unfortunately.



Thanks for the answer.  Leanring as I go, lol...  Now to figure out the best wiht the Phantom...Janus D or Leonidas.  Been told that the Leonidas may be the best, but I loved teh Janus D.  Decisions, Decisions. lol....


----------



## Vitor Valeri

EffectAudio said:


> 4.4mm, We've decided to work with Pentaconn for the premium offering, albeit it not being called PSquared (Palladium/Platinum), we do have a pentaconn collab alternative  ~ We will launch a re-termination program soon for current owners to reterminate into the PSquared superior terminations with EA Ferrite Guard.
> 
> -Eric



No news yet about the program?


----------



## korvin12

pithyginger63 said:


> Leonidas black is from a few years back iirc, I knew about it after they were all sold (limited edition)
> 
> I'm not sure, I can't find much documentation on it



Few years back? I thought was just release late last year? Around Xmas period I think


----------



## korvin12

ctsooner22 said:


> Thanks for the answer.  Leanring as I go, lol...  Now to figure out the best wiht the Phantom...Janus D or Leonidas.  Been told that the Leonidas may be the best, but I loved teh Janus D.  Decisions, Decisions. lol....



How about M4L4?(Mars4wLeonidas4w)


----------



## pithyginger63

korvin12 said:


> Few years back? I thought was just release late last year? Around Xmas period I think


actually, yeah you're right, I only learned about it recently


----------



## yukiorui

Is anyone able to shed light on the soundstage of the Leonidas Black Limited Edition vs an Ares II 8-Wire (or any of the other 8-Wires, really)?


----------



## azabu

ctsooner22 said:


> This looks so cool and the sound sig is very interesting?  I didn't know they could do something like that. How much was it?  I wonder how it compares to the Janus D?  Sounds like that signature a bit???



Hey Pete, the Leonidas+Ares II is available for audition at e-earphone along with the regular cables and other bespoke including the Leonidas+Thor II and Mars+Leonidas. They also now have the Janus but I haven't auditioned that yet! If you've auditioned or indeed have the Lionheart, it's a stunning cable - refined, beautiful tone, balanced across frequency bands, wide soundstage with the ability to seemingly pull detail from one side of the universe, nice sparkle and a decay that trails forever. The Lionheart is sublime with female vocals. Ok enough praise. 

I purchased the Leonidas+Ares II because I wanted something truly different. The price was the same as the Lionheart, so here in Japan it's JPY 60,000. If I were to compare the Leonidas+Ares II to the Lionheart the differences are quite obvious. The L+A II has increased resolution and excellent micro dynamics, it's like lifting a veil from the Lionheart. The bass is warmer and more rhythmic, and the treble is smoother but doesn't have the sparkle of the Lionheart. The soundstage is narrower yet deeper, while the note decay is shorter.

So what does this mean? Well I appreciate the resolution lift and bass warmth, even if it's at the cost of the beautiful tone and extended note decay of the Lionheart. It also seems to be better for longer listening sessions probably from the smoother treble, and I often catch myself lost in the music and tapping my feet. For me, the L+A II works well with male vocals and rock music like Kings of Leon and Dire Straits. 

I'll try and audition the Janus cables next week. It's Golden Week in Japan at the moment and e earphone is packed with everyone on holidays.


----------



## flipper203

hello, does the 4.4mm plug exists in Pquared ? And how much does it cost to reterminate a cable?


----------



## ctsooner22

azabu said:


> Hey Pete, the Leonidas+Ares II is available for audition at e-earphone along with the regular cables and other bespoke including the Leonidas+Thor II and Mars+Leonidas. They also now have the Janus but I haven't auditioned that yet! If you've auditioned or indeed have the Lionheart, it's a stunning cable - refined, beautiful tone, balanced across frequency bands, wide soundstage with the ability to seemingly pull detail from one side of the universe, nice sparkle and a decay that trails forever. The Lionheart is sublime with female vocals. Ok enough praise.
> 
> I purchased the Leonidas+Ares II because I wanted something truly different. The price was the same as the Lionheart, so here in Japan it's JPY 60,000. If I were to compare the Leonidas+Ares II to the Lionheart the differences are quite obvious. The L+A II has increased resolution and excellent micro dynamics, it's like lifting a veil from the Lionheart. The bass is warmer and more rhythmic, and the treble is smoother but doesn't have the sparkle of the Lionheart. The soundstage is narrower yet deeper, while the note decay is shorter.
> 
> ...



Wow, great write up and thanks!  Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on Janus D vs the others.  ....


----------



## fiascogarcia

flipper203 said:


> hello, does the 4.4mm plug exists in Pquared ? And how much does it cost to reterminate a cable?


No P squared in 4.4mm.  See post 1982 above.


----------



## CalvinW

Does anyone know how long repairs take?


----------



## animalsrush

Vitor Valeri said:


> No news yet about the program?



And can I send in my lionheart cable to be re terminated to new pentaconn connector 

Pc


----------



## EffectAudio

Sorry guys, I've been away for awhile. Busy prep works for Munich High End! We'll be exhibiting so loads of things to prepare for ~



Vitor Valeri said:


> No news yet about the program?



Hey buddy, We're not ready to launch full scale yet. The reason for the delay is mainly due to our production capacity. If we were to launch a full-scale retermination upgrade program, i fear that all existing orders and new orders lead time would be delayed quite significantly. However, as i've noticed that you've inquired about this program on multiple occasions, if you could write me a mail, i'll make some special arrangements and advise you further 



korvin12 said:


> How about M4L4?(Mars4wLeonidas4w)



You mean... This?  Well, until recently, not much people know about this secret 'Bespoke' product. Unlikely you'll find any feed backs here ; that is until @Deezel177 reviews it *winks*

 



yukiorui said:


> Is anyone able to shed light on the soundstage of the Leonidas Black Limited Edition vs an Ares II 8-Wire (or any of the other 8-Wires, really)?



@WayneWoondirts can possibly help. He has the Leonidas Black and will be having the Ares II 8wire in a jiffy! 



flipper203 said:


> hello, does the 4.4mm plug exists in Pquared ? And how much does it cost to reterminate a cable?


For PSquared in 4.4, we use the Pentaconn Collab 4.4mm 



CalvinW said:


> Does anyone know how long repairs take?


Likely 3-7 days upon receipt of cables. 



animalsrush said:


> And can I send in my lionheart cable to be re terminated to new pentaconn connector
> Send me a mail and we'll chat
> 
> Pc


----------



## blazinblazin

EffectAudio said:


> For PSquared in 4.4, we use the Pentaconn Collab 4.4mm



Is this the 4.4mm Pentaconn collab or you have another one?


----------



## coast645

Hello All,

I have a pair of Noble Dulce Bass and was wondering which of the cables would lift the veil on the highs maybe open up the soundstage more and keep that visceral bass sound I love.


----------



## EffectAudio

blazinblazin said:


> Is this the 4.4mm Pentaconn collab or you have another one?



Nope, thats the regular EA4.4mm. We have another one for the Pentaconn Collab. 



coast645 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a pair of Noble Dulce Bass and was wondering which of the cables would lift the veil on the highs maybe open up the soundstage more and keep that visceral bass sound I love.



Sorry for thinking Janus B ~ xD


----------



## blazinblazin

EffectAudio said:


> Nope, thats the regular EA4.4mm. We have another one for the Pentaconn Collaboration



Could i send in my Leo to change to the Pentaconn 4.4mm? I need to change my mmcx anyway, as the gold wears off over time due to abrasions.


----------



## EffectAudio

blazinblazin said:


> Could i send in my Leo to change to the Pentaconn 4.4mm? I need to change my mmcx anyway, as the gold wears off over time due to abrasions.



Send in a email to eric@effectaudio.com


----------



## twice tzuyu

Can anyone recommend me a pair of cables for my UERR?


----------



## Decreate

Hi, could anyone tell me how different the 4wire and 8 wire Leonidas sound, thanks.


----------



## ironpeg

twice tzuyu said:


> Can anyone recommend me a pair of cables for my UERR?


Perhaps a good silver cable to make it less warm for a better clarity and details?


----------



## ironpeg

ctsooner22 said:


> Thanks for the answer.  Leanring as I go, lol...  Now to figure out the best wiht the Phantom...Janus D or Leonidas.  Been told that the Leonidas may be the best, but I loved teh Janus D.  Decisions, Decisions. lol....


I love my Mars+Leonidas with Phantom <3


----------



## EffectAudio

ironpeg said:


> I love my Mars+Leonidas with Phantom <3



That's a killer combo right there. That crazy depth bro.


----------



## EffectAudio

We are getting prepped up and ready to meet and greet! Effect Audio Team will be making our first foray into the prestigious Munich High End show in MOC!

Look forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## korvin12

EffectAudio said:


> That's a killer combo right there. That crazy depth bro.



+1, especially the 8w


----------



## ironpeg

korvin12 said:


> +1, especially the 8w


yup the 8w is the beast. While Legend X with Freyja8w + good source  + good amp are sub bass killer.


----------



## koven

Do you guys find 8w cables too heavy/bulky for daily use on the go?


----------



## San Man

I have a different brand of 8 wire cable, but I don't find it too cumbersome or problematic to take outside the house.

I guess it really depends on the ergo of the cable itself, but I haven't read many (if any) complaints of EA cables being non-ergonomic.


----------



## ironpeg

koven said:


> Do you guys find 8w cables too heavy/bulky for daily use on the go?


For Effect Audio cables, not at all.


----------



## Deezel177

koven said:


> Do you guys find 8w cables too heavy/bulky for daily use on the go?



They're definitely more cumbersome than 4-wire cables, but I have no problem using them on the go.


----------



## zgundam

Any news on what the latest shipping dates are for the 1st batch of pre-ordered Janus cables?  Last post I saw mentioned early/mid-May (ie. now).  Thanks!


----------



## LCeh

So I was interested in effect audio's bespoke cable, I filled in a form once, emailed their info email as well, but after one week still no feedback. Anyone had similar experience before?


----------



## Wyville

LCeh said:


> So I was interested in effect audio's bespoke cable, I filled in a form once, emailed their info email as well, but after one week still no feedback. Anyone had similar experience before?


Generally Effect Audio is quick to respond, but I believe that Eric (@EffectAudio ) has just been to the Munich High End Show and that might have caused a some delays. As it happens, I am expecting a bespoke cable later today and it took around 4 weeks in total (including shipping to the UK).


----------



## LCeh

Wyville said:


> Generally Effect Audio is quick to respond, but I believe that Eric (@EffectAudio ) has just been to the Munich High End Show and that might have caused a some delays. As it happens, I am expecting a bespoke cable later today and it took around 4 weeks in total (including shipping to the UK).



I see. Thanks for the heads up. Which bespoke cable did you get?


----------



## flinkenick

I thought it might be helpful to share some impressions of the Effect cables I've heard so far, so I've written a brief overview.
_
Ares II_
Effect's entry-level cable is the Ares II, which remains their top-selling cable for its unique characteristics, besides its price of course. Ares II provides an increased mid-bass quantity, which provides a warm tone and adds some body to its instruments compared to a stock cable. While the bass is punchy, it remains relatively controlled rather than dominant, resulting in a relatively airy stage, which benefits its separation. Ares II contrasts the warmth of its bass with a slight lift in the lower treble, which gives it a, for a copper cable, somewhat uncharacteristic touch of brightness. The lower treble lift increases its note articulation, and adds some bite to guitars or violins. Its midrange is relatively neutral, with a slightly leaner lower midrange. Pursuant to its treble lift, it offers a slightly wider stage. Where Ares II excels is the cleanliness of the sound, as it offers good transparency and separation within its pricerange.

_Ares II+_
Increasing the gauge compared to Ares II primarily effects the quantity of its bass. Ares II+ provides a greater emphasis on mid- and especially upper-bass, resulting in a warmer, smoother, and thicker sound. While this might come down to preference, I would argue it offers nicer tone with a better timbre than Ares II. However, compared to Ares II, the quantity of its bass affects both its separation and transparency. The thicker notes are less demarcated, so the sound tends to blend together resulting in a direct tradeoff. Personally, I prefer the greater balance between performance and tone of Ares II. Even so, people that prefer bass (quantity) or a warmer sound might be best served with Ares II+.

_Eros II_
Eros is a silver/copper hybrid, that mixes characteristics of each wire. Compared to Ares II (or more generally the other cables), Eros has a reduced mid-bass quantity, resulting in a tight but leaner bass. By reducing the quantity of the bass, its note size is neutral without additional thickness. The sound becomes open and clear, without resorting to brightness as the treble remains neutral. The reduced bass quantity and linear treble gives it its trademark 'uncolored sound', as its tone is neither particularly warm nor bright. Where the Eros II particularly shines, is the airiness of the stage. Attenuating the mid-bass quantity opens the stage, without necessarily significantly increasing its dimensions. As a result, it offers a nice level of detail by means of its air and separation, but in an unforced and relatively natural way. Eros II is a nice option for those looking for an airy and uncolored sound, or to attenuate the bass.

_Eros II+_
As with Ares II+, the primary difference with Eros II is the quantity of its bass. Eros II+ again offers an increased quantity of bass in the upper regions. Instruments gain in body, as does the overall size of the bass. However, in contrast to Ares II+ the warmth of the bass is more controlled, resulting in both a more neutral tone, as well as airier stage. Nevertheless, the emphasis on mid- and upper-bass results in a bit of boomy bass, rather than a tight and impactful bass relying on extension and sub-bass when compared to cables as Leonidas and Horus. But much like Eros II, its strength lies in providing a relatively neutral and uncolored sound, along with a particularly smooth upper treble due to the increased quantity of bass. And of course for bass enthusiasts, an increase in overall quantity.

_Leonidas_ 
Leonidas is perhaps Effect's hallmark cable. I once wrote that a quality $300 silver cable is the peak of price-to-performance for cables, as the increased quality compared to a stock or affordable copper cable is most pronounced before diminishing returns start to kick in. However, in the upper regions, Leonidas has proven an allround cable with a similar proposition within its class. One of Leonidas' highlights its the authority of its bass. It offers a controlled bass, with an emphasis on the sub- and lower portions of the mid-bass. As a result, it's a tight, but impactful bass, relying on extension rather than quantity. Controlling the warmth of the upper regions of the bass combined with a smooth treble, results in a relatively neutral tone and bodied midrange. Arguably, its tone could be a bit warmer to sound completely accurate in timbre, but it does have a realistic quality, besides an inoffensive approach. Combined with good resolution and transparency, Leonidas is a versatile allrounder that shall be missed. 

_Horus_ 
Effect's current TOTL offering is Horus, which utilizes special features as multisizing and an especially high strand count. Horus offers good bottom-end extension, with a controlled but impactful mid-bass. It offers a more linear response between sub- and mid-bass than Leonidas, but its mid-bass is mostly more resolved, resulting in greater definition of its impact. Its general tone is just a touch north of neutral, offering a primarily clear sound following a lower treble lift. This provides a nice touch of sparkle, while increasing its articulation. However, its upper treble remains relatively smooth, making it pair relatively well with iems that already sport an upper treble lift. Perhaps due to its 4-wire design, Horus does not necessarily offer an exceptionally spacious stage. However, it impresses with its background blackness, as well as the airiness of the stage. Accordingly, it offers a high level of separation based on the quality of the stage, resulting in a effortless presentation of its detail. 

Compared to Leonidas, it improves in resolution, while offering a touch more sparkle. However, Leonidas has more prominence in the (center) midrange frequencies, resulting in a more forward midrange, and bodied vocals. Due to the slightly laid-back position of Horus' midrange, its midrange is somewhat smoother, although it is also a bit leaner. Alongside its higher resolution, this aids in improving its separation by creating more space. Even so, Horus lower treble is slightly more prominent. Altogether, Horus improves in performance, while offering a clearer sound, with a lively lower treble. By contrast, Leonidas' midrange offers a bit more body, and is a touch closer to neutral in tone.


----------



## Decreate

flinkenick said:


> I thought it might be helpful to share some impressions of the Effect cables I've heard so far, so I've written a brief overview.
> _
> Ares II_
> Effect's entry-level cable is the Ares II, which remains their top-selling cable for its unique characteristics, besides its price of course. Ares II provides an increased mid-bass quantity, which provides a warm tone and adds some body to its instruments compared to a stock cable. While the bass is punchy, it remains relatively controlled rather than dominant, resulting in a relatively airy stage, which benefits its separation. Ares II contrasts the warmth of its bass with a slight lift in the lower treble, which gives it a, for a copper cable, somewhat uncharacteristic touch of brightness. The lower treble lift increases its note articulation, and adds some bite to guitars or violins. Its midrange is relatively neutral, with a slightly leaner lower midrange. Pursuant to its treble lift, it offers a slightly wider stage. Where Ares II excels is the cleanliness of the sound, as it offers good transparency and separation within its pricerange.
> ...


Thanks for the review. If I remember right you also tried the Janus D. So which cable would you say is your preferred cable with the Phantom?


----------



## flinkenick

Decreate said:


> Thanks for the review. If I remember right you also tried the Janus D. So which cable would you say is your preferred cable with the Phantom?


I suspected someone might ask that, but I haven't heard Janus since Canjam NY 

I think right now between Horus and Leonidas I am leaning towards Leonidas for Phantom, as I would use that for more vocal-based music. Janus might potentially be a more exciting pairing than Leonidas, but I would need to listen again. From memory, it offers a warmer midrange, with a slightly more energetic treble and greater bass extension. But this is an ultra-vague comparison based on products I heard months apart hehe.


----------



## yukiorui

How would you guys rate the 8w Leonidas vs the 4w? Is it unnecessary?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Having only heard the 4-wire Leo, I would say, it is unnecessary. Though, if you have the money, why not? I'm sure there are some benefits. But standard Leonidas is so good already, I would not feel bad "settling" for it.


----------



## flipper203

did anyone tried leonidas with Earsonic EM10 ?


----------



## ctsooner22

And the REVIEWERS step their game another notch. Damn, just when I thought......  my bad for thinking. Sorry guys and gals.


----------



## twice tzuyu

I wonder when will they offer a connector for the new IPX connectors from the new UE iems. I really hope they do soon. 
Can anyone recommend a cable for the Andromeda?


----------



## Wyville

LCeh said:


> I see. Thanks for the heads up. Which bespoke cable did you get?


Ares II 8-wire (for review)...


----------



## fiascogarcia

Wyville said:


> Ares II 8-wire (for review)...


Just on looks alone, it appears it would be great as a match for a north of neutral full size headphone.  Very nice looking!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Ares II 8-wire (for review)...



No way! Look what I *just* opened 20 minutes ago!  (Excuse the noise, by the way - my room's lighting is more... _sensual_ than photogenic )


----------



## PinkyPowers

Is anyone else having trouble with the Effect Audio website?

There is this huge prompt to subscribe to their newsletter, and I can't find any way of closing it.


----------



## fiascogarcia

PinkyPowers said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the Effect Audio website?
> 
> There is this huge prompt to subscribe to their newsletter, and I can't find any way of closing it.


It has happened to me before.  Don't have an answer for it but to guess that they're doing web maintenance or my download time is stalling the site processing.


----------



## ctsooner22

Deezel177 said:


> No way! Look what I *just* opened 20 minutes ago!  (Excuse the noise, by the way - my room's lighting is more... _sensual_ than photogenic )



Hmmm.  Janus D???


----------



## tim0chan

fiascogarcia said:


> It has happened to me before.  Don't have an answer for it but to guess that they're doing web maintenance or my download time is stalling the site processing.


On the computer or phone? No issues here, just click the big cross at the top right hand corner


----------



## Vitor Valeri (May 17, 2018)

ctsooner22 said:


> Hmmm.  Janus D???



It's the Ares II 8-wire

Janus below:


----------



## ctsooner22

Vitor Valeri said:


> It's the Ares II 8-wire
> 
> Janus below:


Cool, thanks.


----------



## PinkyPowers

tim0chan said:


> On the computer or phone? No issues here, just click the big cross at the top right hand corner



It was on my work computer. No X appeared. I was expecting it, and found nothing that would allow me to close the window.

Now that I'm home, on my personal PC, it loads just fine, and there is an X, and I can close the prompt without trouble.

Maybe it has something to do with the Firewall at work.


----------



## San Man

PinkyPowers said:


> It was on my work computer. No X appeared. I was expecting it, and found nothing that would allow me to close the window.
> 
> Now that I'm home, on my personal PC, it loads just fine, and there is an X, and I can close the prompt without trouble.
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with the Firewall at work.



My work puter blocks their website too, fyi


----------



## pali

Has anyone tried the $150 Thor Copper cables and could compare with Ares II?  Thinking of doing a sidegrade from the Ares II because the dark color of the Thor Copper goes well with my piano black Phantoms.

https://www.effectaudio.com/iem-premium-series/standard/thor-copper-occ-spc.html

Thanks!!!


----------



## Vitor Valeri

pali said:


> Has anyone tried the $150 Thor Copper cables and could compare with Ares II?  Thinking of doing a sidegrade from the Ares II because the dark color of the Thor Copper goes well with my piano black Phantoms.
> 
> https://www.effectaudio.com/iem-premium-series/standard/thor-copper-occ-spc.html
> 
> Thanks!!!



I have Ares II and I already had Thor Copper. Thor Copper has a more detailed sound, with more accurate bass and greater impact. It has a better extension and definition in treble than the Ares II. But the Ares II has more middle forward, sweeter, and a more musical sound. Basically that's the difference between the two cables.


----------



## Deezel177

pali said:


> Has anyone tried the $150 Thor Copper cables and could compare with Ares II?  Thinking of doing a sidegrade from the Ares II because the dark color of the Thor Copper goes well with my piano black Phantoms.
> 
> https://www.effectaudio.com/iem-premium-series/standard/thor-copper-occ-spc.html
> 
> Thanks!!!



Keep in mind, the Thor Copper is *not *a Litz cable. As a result, it may go green over time... just like mine did within hours of it entering Jakarta's atmosphere.


----------



## Wyville

fiascogarcia said:


> Just on looks alone, it appears it would be great as a match for a north of neutral full size headphone.  Very nice looking!


I have it hooked up to my Ei.3 while I eagerly await _The return of the Phantom_ (sorry, couldn't resist a hint of melodrama) and I did have to switch to a bigger size tip to get a more secure fit, but I was surprised by how comfortable it is to wear. I won't wear it on-the-go, not in the least because it is like a huge sign saying "rob me" (I don't live in the nicest part of London (can't afford to)), but it is possible. 


Deezel177 said:


> No way! Look what I *just* opened 20 minutes ago!  (Excuse the noise, by the way - my room's lighting is more... _sensual_ than photogenic )


That's so cool! I have wanted to hear this cable for such a long time, which might actually well have been your fault because you explained how well it paired with the H8.2 and those were at the time (probably a year ago) one of the more realistic options for TOTL IEMs.


----------



## azabu (May 18, 2018)

Just a quick post about the Janus! I went to e earphone in Akihabara this afternoon to audition the Janus and Chord Hugo 2 (if you're after a semi portable / desktop set-up, the Hugo 2 is hard to beat!). Testing was with Noble Encores and Sony ex1000 with e4ua 2 pin adapters.

First up was the Janus Dynamic, this is an interesting cable and possibly with a specific purpose in mind. With my Nobles and Sony ex1000s, I found the Dynamic version to be bass light and recessed in the mids. This could be a nice match with Fitear TG334s, though I didn’t bring them with me and I have Fitear to 2pin e4ua adapters to boot.

The Janus Basso was much more to my liking, it sounded:
- dynamic
- even dispersion across the frequency bands, without favoring any band in particular
- wide soundstage
- excellent clarity
- fast
- smooth treble with low-moderate sparkle

The Janus Basso isn't a refined cable like the Lionheart, nor does it have the beautiful tone like the Eros II.

It's more like a super-charged version of the Leonidas, which was apparent when I switched from Spinfits to Acoustune AET-08s. It's a superb cable and if it was available in a 4 braid with the same tuning, I'd acquire one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Wyville

Okay, I just have to share some first impressions here because the Ares II 8-wire is all kinds of awesome! I had some fun with the Custom Art Ei.3 and Rhapsodio Saturn while I wait for my Phantom to come back and it is such a great sound I am getting with both. I always love listening to the Stones' album Blue and Lonesome because it has a great atmosphere to it (think smoke-filled blues bar) and with the Ei.3 and the 8-wire it sounds as real as I have ever heard it. And I am not yet talking about technical accuracy, but just the image as a whole. It seems like the 8-wire manages to retain the 4-wire's characteristics really well, while expanding the stage, extending at both ends and adding tons of air to create a very clean but organic image.

If the 8-wire can do this to the Phantom, I think there is going to be one hell of a shootout between it and Lionheart to see which ends up permanently attached to them. ...and darn I wish I still had the Zombie lying around!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Okay, I just have to share some first impressions here because the Ares II 8-wire is all kinds of awesome! I had some fun with the Custom Art Ei.3 and Rhapsodio Saturn while I wait for my Phantom to come back and it is such a great sound I am getting with both. I always love listening to the Stones' album Blue and Lonesome because it has a great atmosphere to it (think smoke-filled blues bar) and with the Ei.3 and the 8-wire it sounds as real as I have ever heard it. And I am not yet talking about technical accuracy, but just the image as a whole. It seems like the 8-wire manages to retain the 4-wire's characteristics really well, while expanding the stage, extending at both ends and adding tons of air to create a very clean but organic image.
> 
> If the 8-wire can do this to the Phantom, I think there is going to be one hell of a shootout between it and Lionheart to see which ends up permanently attached to them. ...and darn I wish I still had the Zombie lying around!



I haven’t heard mine yet, but this is exactly what I love about 8-wire cables! It creates a larger stage whilst keeping instrument structure mostly the same. So, instead of stretching them out, I always describe the presentation as, “The same band playing in a larger auditorium.” It just ends up translating as free air and headroom, which is an awesome sensation to behold with IEMs that have to compromise staging for tone and timbre. With 8-wire cables, you get the best of both worlds sonically, even if ergonomics aren’t the most ideal.


----------



## PinkyPowers

And the Bespoke continues...


 

 

Thor Silver II 8-Wire


----------



## alphanumerix1

PinkyPowers said:


> And the Bespoke continues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what does the 8 wire have over the 4?

also for portable use is the 8 wire heavy?


----------



## PinkyPowers (May 18, 2018)

alphanumerix1 said:


> what does the 8 wire have over the 4?
> 
> also for portable use is the 8 wire heavy?



It's going to be a while before I feel comfortable making claims as to the differences in audio performance. Lots of testing ahead of me. Be patient. 

What I can say right now is i find this cable remarkably comfortable and easy to use. This was my biggest fear. I demand good ergonomics, and this delivers surprisingly well for an 8-wire.

Of course, I'm using a lapel clip, to give me slack and free head mobility. But I find clips a goddamn must for 99% of the cables in existence. I'm very sensitive to things hindering my head movement, so I've had to accept clips as a necessity.


----------



## Bosk

Sorry if this is a silly question but does it make less sense to invest in an 8 wire IEM cable using a 2.5mm connector, given it has less contact area than 3.5mm or 4.4mm connectors?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Bosk said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question but does it make less sense to invest in an 8 wire IEM cable using a 2.5mm connector, given it has less contact area than 3.5mm or 4.4mm connectors?




I should be curious if any studies have been done on this. 

From my experience, though, there is still more than enough surface area for effective signal transfer.


----------



## Deezel177

Bosk said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question but does it make less sense to invest in an 8 wire IEM cable using a 2.5mm connector, given it has less contact area than 3.5mm or 4.4mm connectors?



I've observed the same amount of scaling from 4-wire to 8-wire whether it be on 2.5mm plugs or 4.4mm plugs, so it does not matter as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Cagin

So gonna hog your canjam london booth Eric! See what can be done for my upcoming Legend X between the Ares II and the rest of your lineup


----------



## Wyville (May 19, 2018)

Deezel177 said:


> I haven’t heard mine yet, but this is exactly what I love about 8-wire cables! It creates a larger stage whilst keeping instrument structure mostly the same. So, instead of stretching them out, I always describe the presentation as, “The same band playing in a larger auditorium.” It just ends up translating as free air and headroom, which is an awesome sensation to behold with IEMs that have to compromise staging for tone and timbre. With 8-wire cables, you get the best of both worlds sonically, even if ergonomics aren’t the most ideal.


It is really interesting because I had no idea what to expect, but it certainly feels different from how the stage is extended by, say, a silver cable. This will be a very interesting review to work on! And if this is (generally speaking) the type of advantage that an 8-wire cable provides, I might just have found a new addiction!  Works wonders for classical music!

The ergonomics are pretty good too, btw, I was enjoying the Stones and Caro Emerald yesterday while cooking dinner and had no issues with the weight of the cable.


----------



## pali

Vitor Valeri said:


> I have Ares II and I already had Thor Copper. Thor Copper has a more detailed sound, with more accurate bass and greater impact. It has a better extension and definition in treble than the Ares II. But the Ares II has more middle forward, sweeter, and a more musical sound. Basically that's the difference between the two cables.



@Vitor Valeri - Thanks for the impressions!! Sounds like it would pair well with the Phantom.  Have you experienced what Deezel was describing?



Deezel177 said:


> Keep in mind, the Thor Copper is *not *a Litz cable. As a result, it may go green over time... just like mine did within hours of it entering Jakarta's atmosphere.



@Deezel177 - Sounds like a dealbreaker!! They say that black goes with everything but green does not go well with me.  How green are we talking about here??


----------



## Vitor Valeri

pali said:


> @Vitor Valeri - Thanks for the impressions!! Sounds like it would pair well with the Phantom.  Have you experienced what Deezel was describing?



No, I used Thor Copper for just over 6 months and nothing has happened so far in terms of color change (a consequence of oxidation).


----------



## Deezel177

pali said:


> @Vitor Valeri - Thanks for the impressions!! Sounds like it would pair well with the Phantom.  Have you experienced what Deezel was describing?
> 
> 
> 
> @Deezel177 - Sounds like a dealbreaker!! They say that black goes with everything but green does not go well with me.  How green are we talking about here??



Essentially, the whole cable turns dark green.



Vitor Valeri said:


> No, I used Thor Copper for just over 6 months and nothing has happened so far in terms of color change (a consequence of oxidation).



Either you got lucky or you’re living in a more supportive climate. Regardless, the simple fact that the cable is not Litz-wired will inevitably turn it green from oxidation. It’s only a matter of time.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Deezel177 said:


> Either you got lucky or you’re living in a more supportive climate. Regardless, the simple fact that the cable is not Litz-wired will inevitably turn it green from oxidation. It’s only a matter of time.



I live in the Cerrado biome where the climate is dry and hot where there is a small rainy season, but much of the year is dry.

It may be that with the use of 1 year or 2 there is a rust on the cable. But I believe it will not change color because Thor Copper is silver plated and the one that will oxidize will be the copper that is covered with silver.


----------



## Deezel177

Vitor Valeri said:


> I live in the Cerrado biome where the climate is dry and hot where there is a small rainy season, but much of the year is dry.
> 
> It may be that with the use of 1 year or 2 there is a rust on the cable. But I believe it will not change color because Thor Copper is silver plated and the one that will oxidize will be the copper that is covered with silver.



Well, fact of the matter is, mine did and it's green all around. I've also seen a lot of second-hand or demo Thor Copper's in Singapore for sale and they were all similarly oxidised. Silver will oxidise just as copper will. I've seen pure silver cables from PWAudio or PlusSound oxidise simply because they weren't Litz cables. In fact, I believe there was a case made by Ray Kimber that SPC is more prone to oxidation because air can seep through into the tiny spaces between the silver plating and the copper core, whether in manufacturing or in use. So, while I think oxidation may take longer to occur in certain climates more than others, it's undeniably a possibility if the cable is not Litz-wired.


----------



## pali

Vitor Valeri said:


> No, I used Thor Copper for just over 6 months and nothing has happened so far in terms of color change (a consequence of oxidation).



You are lucky, my friend!!



Deezel177 said:


> Essentially, the whole cable turns dark green.
> 
> Either you got lucky or you’re living in a more supportive climate. Regardless, the simple fact that the cable is not Litz-wired will inevitably turn it green from oxidation. It’s only a matter of time.



I will remember not to bring them to Jakarta/Asia then. Although it will be a great excuse for buying a CA Andromeda to pair it with!!  hahaha


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Deezel177 said:


> Well, fact of the matter is, mine did and it's green all around. I've also seen a lot of second-hand or demo Thor Copper's in Singapore for sale and they were all similarly oxidised. Silver will oxidise just as copper will. I've seen pure silver cables from PWAudio or PlusSound oxidise simply because they weren't Litz cables. In fact, I believe there was a case made by Ray Kimber that SPC is more prone to oxidation because air can seep through into the tiny spaces between the silver plating and the copper core, whether in manufacturing or in use. So, while I think oxidation may take longer to occur in certain climates more than others, it's undeniably a possibility if the cable is not Litz-wired.



I understand. I did not know that... Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## Cagin

@EffectAudio Hey Eric, I'm in need of a 4.4mm TRRRS balanced female to 3.5mm TRS single ended male adapter. Pig tail or ultra short type. It's just for desktop pc use. Will you bring a couple of them to Canjam London to sell or is better that I order one beforehand from EA website?


----------



## flinkenick

Eric, I'm in need of a 26 y.o. with balanced C-cup female to single 33 y.o. male adapter. For recreational use mostly. Could you help a brother out? For a friend of course.


----------



## twister6

flinkenick said:


> Eric, I'm in need of a 26 y.o. with balanced C-cup female to single 33 y.o. male adapter. For recreational use mostly. Could you help a brother out? For a friend of course.



You forgot to mention if you want it to be delivered to CanJam London or can wait until CanJam NYC? Though, if you wait until NYC, the spec could change to 34 y.o. male adapter?


----------



## Bosk

Deezel177 said:


> Well, fact of the matter is, mine did and it's green all around. I've also seen a lot of second-hand or demo Thor Copper's in Singapore for sale and they were all similarly oxidised. Silver will oxidise just as copper will. I've seen pure silver cables from PWAudio or PlusSound oxidise simply because they weren't Litz cables. In fact, I believe there was a case made by Ray Kimber that SPC is more prone to oxidation because air can seep through into the tiny spaces between the silver plating and the copper core, whether in manufacturing or in use. So, while I think oxidation may take longer to occur in certain climates more than others, it's undeniably a possibility if the cable is not Litz-wired.


I really appreciate your insights Deezel. Just two further questions on this subject please, do you feel Litz cables generally offer a meaningful sonic upgrade over non-Litz cables?

Also I noticed PlusSound and other manufacturers offering different types of Litz wires, ie. type 2 or type 6. Does this much of a difference?


----------



## Deezel177

Bosk said:


> I really appreciate your insights Deezel. Just two further questions on this subject please, do you feel Litz cables generally offer a meaningful sonic upgrade over non-Litz cables?
> 
> Also I noticed PlusSound and other manufacturers offering different types of Litz wires, ie. type 2 or type 6. Does this much of a difference?



I haven't personally compared alternate variants of the same wire, i.e. non-Litz vs. Litz variants of the same copper, Type 2 Litz vs. Type 6 Litz of a specific silver conductor, etc. So, I can't really say whether or not they offer a meaningful sonic upgrade. Though, both technologies (Litz wiring *and* higher-level Litz wiring) were developed to counteract what's known as the skin effect. This is a phenomenon where the current running through a cable only runs along the surface. This is why we have conductors like SPC. Instead of manufacturing a pricier pure silver cable, SPC is used because skin effect dictates the signal only runs along the silver plating anyways, so a cheaper copper core can be excused. Now, this is where Litz wiring comes in. Litz wiring is comprised of multiple bundles of conductors within a single wire. Because the skin effect dictates more surface area equals greater conduction, these individual bundles within the wire maximise that surface area, so the signal runs along many surfaces; instead of just the single outermost layer like they do on non-Litz wires. As an added bonus, each bundle within a Litz wire is encased in a transparent enamel which prevents oxidation, so the cable's appearance is permanently maintained in normal use cases.

The _Type _(whether Type 2, Type 6, etc.) signifies the number of bundles within the wire, how many individual strands are in each bundle, whether or not a dampening core is used, what that core is made of, etc. I think explanations and diagrams of each type can be found on Double Helix Cables' website. Essentially, it allows the manufacturer to customise the internals of the wire. DHC is known for their use of a proprietary cotton damping core to prevent certain vibrations from occurring. Effect Audio's very own flagship Horus is comprised of bundles with different strand counts and strand sizes, a proprietary core, etc., which somewhat explains its luxurious price given the amount of R&D and bespoke design which went into it on a microscopic scale.


----------



## Bosk

Deezel177 said:


> I haven't personally compared alternate variants of the same wire, i.e. non-Litz vs. Litz variants of the same copper, Type 2 Litz vs. Type 6 Litz of a specific silver conductor, etc. So, I can't really say whether or not they offer a meaningful sonic upgrade. Though, both technologies (Litz wiring *and* higher-level Litz wiring) were developed to counteract what's known as the skin effect. This is a phenomenon where the current running through a cable only runs along the surface. This is why we have conductors like SPC. Instead of manufacturing a pricier pure silver cable, SPC is used because skin effect dictates the signal only runs along the silver plating anyways, so a cheaper copper core can be excused. Now, this is where Litz wiring comes in. Litz wiring is comprised of multiple bundles of conductors within a single wire. Because the skin effect dictates more surface area equals greater conduction, these individual bundles within the wire maximise that surface area, so the signal runs along many surfaces; instead of just the single outermost layer like they do on non-Litz wires. As an added bonus, each bundle within a Litz wire is encased in a transparent enamel which prevents oxidation, so the cable's appearance is permanently maintained in normal use cases.
> 
> The _Type _(whether Type 2, Type 6, etc.) signifies the number of bundles within the wire, how many individual strands are in each bundle, whether or not a dampening core is used, what that core is made of, etc. I think explanations and diagrams of each type can be found on Double Helix Cables' website. Essentially, it allows the manufacturer to customise the internals of the wire. DHC is known for their use of a proprietary cotton damping core to prevent certain vibrations from occurring. Effect Audio's very own flagship Horus is comprised of bundles with different strand counts and strand sizes, a proprietary core, etc., which somewhat explains its luxurious price given the amount of R&D and bespoke design which went into it on a microscopic scale.


Thank you for that detailed response! Do you think the differing Litz geometry is the main reason why 4-wire cables of the same AWG and material from different manufacturers can sound different? I'm trying to get my head around why for instance a pure silver Litz 4 wire cable from Effect Audio might sound different from one from PlusSound or Han Sound for example. Of course the connectors and solder type may differ too but surely those are comparatively minor things. 

On a slightly different but related note, have you any inkling why PWaudio asks roughly six times more for their 1950s & 1960s cables than their No.5, when both are made from the same OCC copper Litz?


----------



## Deezel177

Bosk said:


> Thank you for that detailed response! Do you think the differing Litz geometry is the main reason why 4-wire cables of the same AWG and material from different manufacturers can sound different? I'm trying to get my head around why for instance a pure silver Litz 4 wire cable from Effect Audio might sound different from one from PlusSound or Han Sound for example. Of course the connectors and solder type may differ too but surely those are comparatively minor things.
> 
> On a slightly different but related note, have you any inkling why PWaudio asks roughly six times more for their 1950s & 1960s cables than their No.5, when both are made from the same OCC copper Litz?



I definitely think that's a factor, but not in every case. I believe DHC and Norne use the same pure silver wires for their Symbiote SP and Therium products, respectively. They look and feel the same, but they sound significantly different. I was capable of noting, "Why does this Symbiote SP sound *way* warmer than I remember?" only to realise after looking at the branding on the plug that I was in fact listening to a Norne Therium. I assume the physical differences between them are in the damping core, the Litz bundles and - to a smaller degree - the solder and plug used. Now, in other cases, Effect Audio have alluded that each material has multiple variants in and of themselves. For example, during development of the Lionheart, Effect Audio claims to have experimented with (IIRC) 8 different variants of copper. Likewise, companies like PlusSound or PWAudio probably source their wires from different manufacturers/suppliers with different extrusion methods, purities, raw materials, etc. Han Sound Audio IIRC was actually founded by one such supplier, so they essentially manufacture their own wires. So, beyond Litz bundles and what not, where companies source their wires and what processes/materials they employ definitely play a role too.

I'm not sure whether or not the PWAudio flagships actually use the same copper Litz wire from the No.5. Both flagships use a coaxial design, while the No.5 comes in a standard 4-core, 4-wire format. If they are using the same raw conductor, though, I believe a lot of the cost comes in the custom design that I alluded to earlier with the Horus. The wires within the PWAudio flagships are of different wire gauges, strand counts, shielding, etc. If it's any indication, I have internal pictures of my 1960s-modded Sony WM1A DAP and I've been instructed not to share them because one can assume the 1960s' internal structure. I personally see nothing that the public isn't already aware of, but I know next to nothing about the specifics of cable-making, so who am I to say.  I personally think they perform like no other copper cable does - though they do have some shared traits - but those are just my two cents.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

New design of the Plug shell and Y-Split!


----------



## proedros

i have been pairing my *Zeus XR* with the limited edition/sold out *Eos cable* and seeing how much i like this pairing i wanted to ask Eric or anyone else with knowledge on the matter , which cable would be a decent SQ upgrade  without breaking the bank (so *300$ tops* ?)

probably a *4-wire* option, seeing that i prefer the lighter cable structure of a 4-b over the bulky 8-b ones

thanx guys


----------



## Deezel177

proedros said:


> i have been pairing my *Zeus XR* with the limited edition/sold out *Eos cable* and seeing how much i like this pairing i wanted to ask Eric or anyone else with knowledge on the matter , which cable would be a decent SQ upgrade  without breaking the bank (so *300$ tops* ?)
> 
> probably a *4-wire* option, seeing that i prefer the lighter cable structure of a 4-b over the bulky 8-b ones
> 
> thanx guys



IMO there's no other cable out there that could work with the Zeus better at that price than the Eos. Save your money, enjoy your gear.


----------



## proedros

Deezel177 said:


> IMO *there's no other cable out there that could work with the Zeus better at that price than the Eos*. Save your money, enjoy your gear.



good to know 

i hear you , i trust you , i obey you 

and i stay put with Eos


----------



## Cagin

proedros said:


> good to know
> 
> i hear you , i trust you , i obey you
> 
> and i stay put with Eos


What’s this I see? The Poedros obeying? The legendary greek revolutionaire is of house Martell. It is known. “Unbowed, unbent, unbroken”


----------



## proedros

i only rebel against hype-spreading, sweet-talking people who their only goal is to take people's hard earned money

a smart man always listens to and obeys those with more wisdom/knowledge than him - this is the fastest path to enlightenment (that , and moderate use of psychedelic mind-expanding substances)


----------



## Bosk

Would anyone happen to know if Effect Audio offers the option of sleeving on their bespoke cables?


----------



## San Man

Bosk said:


> Would anyone happen to know if Effect Audio offers the option of sleeving on their bespoke cables?



Anything can probably be optioned out if you contact them and express your desire about the cable.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm picking up a pair of JH Audio jh16v2s in their universal form soon and was also hoping to grab the Ares II for my cable.

What connection should I select during the ordering process? Should it be the JH24?


----------



## Deezel177

Drunkenmunkey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm picking up a pair of JH Audio jh16v2s in their universal form soon and was also hoping to grab the Ares II for my cable.
> 
> What connection should I select during the ordering process? Should it be the JH24?



Yes, the v2's use the JH24 or JH 4-pin connector.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Deezel177 said:


> Yes, the v2's use the JH24 or JH 4-pin connector.



Thanks, just to double check would this  be the correct setup?

*Ares II*
Connector
JH24
Termination Type
EA3.5mm Rhodium-Plated
Y-SPLIT
EA Carbon Fibre Rugged


----------



## twice tzuyu

Drunkenmunkey said:


> Thanks, just to double check would this  be the correct setup?
> 
> *Ares II*
> Connector
> ...


I believe you will need to have an 6 or 8wire bespoke cable made for your JH if you want the bass pot. If not a 4wire cable with the JH24 without bass pot will mean that the bass is set at maximum all the time.


----------



## Deezel177 (Jun 2, 2018)

Drunkenmunkey said:


> Thanks, just to double check would this  be the correct setup?
> 
> *Ares II*
> Connector
> ...



As long as this cable is meant for single-ended use (i.e. with the 3.5mm jack on phones, DAPs, etc.), then you’re all good to go. 



twice tzuyu said:


> I believe you will need to have an 6 or 8wire bespoke cable made for your JH if you want the bass pot. If not a 4wire cable with the JH24 without bass pot will mean that the bass is set at maximum all the time.



Isn’t the cable 8-wire by default if you pick the JH24 option? I was wondering why the Y-split was the rugged one and that may be why. I can confirm, though: To my knowledge, the bass pot can only exist in 8-wire cables (not sure about 6-wired ones).


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

I'll clarify with EA support over email. This is my first time with a  high end JH IEM and I'll be able to have a better idea when I have it in hand next week.

This is why we double check things!


----------



## San Man

*NOTE*
For JH24 Set (With Bass Control ), it is only available for 6wires or 8wires configuration. Please write in a "*Bespoke*" request to us.


----------



## twice tzuyu

Drunkenmunkey said:


> I'll clarify with EA support over email. This is my first time with a  high end JH IEM and I'll be able to have a better idea when I have it in hand next week.
> 
> This is why we double check things!


Yes I think that's the right thing to do. Eric is an helpful dude. Please share your impressions of the JH16v2 when you get it.


----------



## San Man

There was a guy in the high end cable thread that had a Brimar without the bass pot, and he stated that he didn't quite like it.   Like the others said, take that into account.


----------



## Deezel177

San Man said:


> There was a guy in the high end cable thread that had a Brimar without the bass pot, and he stated that he didn't quite like it.   Like the others said, take that into account.



There are companies out there like DHC to whom you can specify the amount of bass you want (i.e. zero boost, 11 o’ clock, 2 o’ clock, full, etc.). Then, they add resistors to the plug to meet that criteria - a neat feature that EA may consider adopting somewhere down the line.


----------



## San Man

Deezel177 said:


> There are companies out there like DHC to whom you can specify the amount of bass you want (i.e. zero boost, 11 o’ clock, 2 o’ clock, full, etc.). Then, they add resistors to the plug to meet that criteria - a neat feature that EA may consider adopting somewhere down the line.



I hope not D.  I'm not a believer in an iem that has such a pot to begin with, but I'll reserve that judgement until the mentor gets to me.


----------



## Deezel177

San Man said:


> I hope not D.  I'm not a believer in an iem that has such a pot to begin with, but I'll reserve that judgement until the mentor gets to me.



Oh, no, the sole purpose of this feature is to remove the pot entirely. The tiny resistors are hidden within the barrel of the plug (be it 3.5mm, 2.5mm, etc.) and it locks the bass response at your predetermined level. That way, there'd be no need for the pot and you'd have a much more ergonomic set-up.


----------



## San Man

Deezel177 said:


> Oh, no, the sole purpose of this feature is to remove the pot entirely. The tiny resistors are hidden within the barrel of the plug (be it 3.5mm, 2.5mm, etc.) and it locks the bass response at your predetermined level. That way, there'd be no need for the pot and you'd have a much more ergonomic set-up.



Ah, I see.  I'd still rather have a "pure" cable than one with resistors inside it.


----------



## Deezel177

San Man said:


> Ah, I see.  I'd still rather have a "pure" cable than one with resistors inside it.



Yeah, but then the bass will constantly be on full-whack.  Besides, this specific method of wiring does not exist outside of JH IEMs anyway, so all you have to do is avoid buying their products.


----------



## yukiorui (Jun 2, 2018)

Sharing a few amateur thoughts on the following cables paired with the Phantom.

Leonidas 4w. Bass and treble beautifully controlled and extended compared to the Ares II. Ares II felt raw and bold, Leonidas felt refined and and elegant, without lacking body. The Ares II at times exhibited a muddying of the mids from the emotional bass, and the Leonidas perfectly tames this, enhancing vocals tenfold. The Leonidas is also brighter and more transparent than the Ares II, providing a much cleaner separation and display. However, that comes at the slight loss of warmth and emotion which I might say takes a bit away from the timbre. That said, it was still extremely musical and balanced, thoroughly complementing the Phantom. I spent the most time listening to the Leonidas 4w because of how magnificent the synergy was.

Leonidas 8w. Bass and treble is equally beautifully controlled and extended like the 4w. However, the 8w is more laid back due to the slightly wider soundstage and less energetic tone. While the 8w didn't sound hollow, I felt like there was a little too much distance between you and the action. I much prefer the 4w to the 8w.

Lionheart 4w. I actually prefer this to the Leonidas 8w. Tonally, I think the Lionheart retains the Phantom signature the best. A little warmth helps the beautiful timbre that we all love. Unfortunately, I decided against the Lionheart because it was a bit too relaxed and laid-back for my liking. It didn't have that same punch and weight as the Leonidas 4w, even though it has very comparable extensions on both ends. The Leonidas is a little brighter and you get a bit more than what you lose.

Lionheart 8w. Did not like this at all because it was way too laid back.

Janus D. I should start off by saying that the cable is a beauty. The Janus controlled the bass extremely well and prevented any muddying of the mids. Vocals were on point and treble was perfectly extended. Compared to the Leonidas 4w, it is a little warmer which helped a little in the emotional display. But alas, at least to my ears, I wasn't hearing that micro detail and energy that the Leonidas so powerfully exhibited. The Janus was no slouch of course, and I would definitely recommend this pairing with the Phantom. But for what you're paying for this vs the Leonidas, and what you're getting, I couldn't help but think that the Leonidas was the wiser choice of the two. The Leonidas is more exciting, the Janus is more matured.

I had wanted to audition the M4L4 as well but unfortunately it is unavailable. However, I'm informed that it is brighter than the Leonidas and that's probably too bright for my liking anyway.

Disclaimer: The above are my amateur thoughts and should not be taken to be definitive.


----------



## proedros

since someone mentioned something at another thread , i want to ask something about EA cables 

is there a *correct* way into inserting the cable into your ciems ?

someone said that the *EA logo should face outwards when inserted (not looking the ears)*

is this true , does it make any difference into channel balance/sound ?


----------



## Deezel177

proedros said:


> since someone mentioned something at another thread , i want to ask something about EA cables
> 
> is there a *correct* way into inserting the cable into your ciems ?
> 
> ...



No matter the manufacturer, if your cable was soldered correctly, the groove or indent on the black portion of the 2-pin connector should always face *outward*. The cables are marked "L" and "R" for a reason. Some suggest that a cable plugged in backwards (or in reverse polarity) will deteriorate soundstage accuracy, imaging precision, etc. I personally haven't attempted this, so I can't confirm.


----------



## proedros

Deezel177 said:


> No matter the manufacturer, if your cable was soldered correctly, the groove or indent on the black portion of the 2-pin connector should always face *outward*. The cables are marked "L" and "R" for a reason. Some suggest that a cable plugged in backwards (or in reverse polarity) will deteriorate soundstage accuracy, imaging precision, etc. I personally haven't attempted this, so I can't confirm.



Hey daniel my man , thanx again

my cable does not have a L/R indication (the eos cable) so i should plug them so that the EA logo (which is present on them) face outwards then ?


----------



## LCeh

That's odd, there should at least be some indication. Not even a blue or red dot? If there is, the blue is left, red is right


----------



## kubig123

LCeh said:


> That's odd, there should at least be some indication. Not even a blue or red dot? If there is, the blue is left, red is right


The last couple of cables I bought from EA they had the R/L indication on the connectors (opposite to the logo, facing inside) when I got the Phantom and LX from EE, a month ago, I was surprised that the 2 cables did have the indicators.


----------



## Deezel177

proedros said:


> Hey daniel my man , thanx again
> 
> my cable does not have a L/R indication (the eos cable) so i should plug them so that the EA logo (which is present on them) face outwards then ?



In that case, just make sure the groove on the black plastic (as illustrated on the Empire Ears thread) is facing outwards. Usually with Effect Audio cables, the groove is aligned with the logo, so yes, the logo should face outwards with your Eos.


----------



## twister6

Deezel177 said:


> In that case, just make sure the groove on the black plastic (as illustrated on the Empire Ears thread) is facing outwards. Usually with Effect Audio cables, the groove is aligned with the logo, so yes, the logo should face outwards with your Eos.



Exactly!!!  Groove should be facing outwards on both sides, to be consistent, especially when you have a balanced terminated cable.  If you are going to have one side facing in and the other side facing out (common mistake with cables where there is no pre-shaped earhook), you will end up with a nasty phasing effect which ruins the imaging and tonality.  Also, you can always double check by using balance fader of your DAP, slide it from left to right just to be sure the sides are wired correctly.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Drunkenmunkey said:


> Thanks, just to double check would this  be the correct setup?
> 
> *Ares II*
> Connector
> ...



Choose the EA Carbon Fiber Mini. It is much better!


----------



## San Man

twister6 said:


> Exactly!!!  Groove should be facing outwards on both sides, to be consistent, especially when you have a balanced terminated cable.  If you are going to have one side facing in and the other side facing out (common mistake with cables where there is no pre-shaped earhook), you will end up with a nasty phasing effect which ruins the imaging and tonality.  Also, you can always double check by using balance fader of your DAP, slide it from left to right just to be sure the sides are wired correctly.



The term we used to use was "Out of phase," don't know about now.   As you said, as long as the orientation of the grooves match on both sides then it shouldn't matter which way the groove faces, other than the strain relief being backwards (if there is such on the cable).


----------



## Imusicman

yukiorui said:


> Sharing a few amateur thoughts on the following cables paired with the Phantom.
> 
> Leonidas 4w. Bass and treble beautifully controlled and extended compared to the Ares II. Ares II felt raw and bold, Leonidas felt refined and and elegant, without lacking body. The Ares II at times exhibited a muddying of the mids from the emotional bass, and the Leonidas perfectly tames this, enhancing vocals tenfold. The Leonidas is also brighter and more transparent than the Ares II, providing a much cleaner separation and display. However, that comes at the slight loss of warmth and emotion which I might say takes a bit away from the timbre. That said, it was still extremely musical and balanced, thoroughly complementing the Phantom. I spent the most time listening to the Leonidas 4w because of how magnificent the synergy was.
> 
> ...



Very enjoyable and informative read. Thanks


----------



## twister6

San Man said:


> The term we used to use was "Out of phase," don't know about now.   As you said, as long as the orientation of the grooves match on both sides then it shouldn't matter which way the groove faces, other than the strain relief being backwards (if there is such on the cable).



Yes, I use "phasing" as a short hand for "out of phase"  Not to be confused with phaser, chorus, flanger, delay, reverb effects used in music production


----------



## Imusicman

So excited for this years London canJam. I can't wait to demo all the different cables to see which one I prefer with my Phantoms.

Could be an expensive show for me this year lol


----------



## CalvinW

This is getting quite absurd. I sent a cable back to EA for repair under warranty and shipping took around 8 business days. But when they sent it back, it's been over 5 weeks and I still haven't received it yet.


----------



## ctaxxxx

CalvinW said:


> This is getting quite absurd. I sent a cable back to EA for repair under warranty and shipping took around 8 business days. But when they sent it back, it's been over 5 weeks and I still haven't received it yet.



Has your tracking info updated at all? I'm also waiting on a cable from them and the tracking stopped once it reached the US. It's been a week since then...


----------



## CalvinW

ctaxxxx said:


> Has your tracking info updated at all? I'm also waiting on a cable from them and the tracking stopped once it reached the US. It's been a week since then...



Same issue with me. The tracking stopped once it reached Canada. It's been over 2 weeks since that update.
Singapore Post says that it has arrived at destination country, but when I tried calling Canada Post, they said they didn't receive it yet.


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

Same thing happened to me back in february. Never received it and usps said they never had it. After about 2 months eric sent me out a new one through dhl. Im always going to pay extra for expidited shipping now from dhl.


----------



## proedros

well , if you guys asked for USPS and the package got lost it ain't EA's responsibility

nice of Eric to refund you.


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

Yes I thought I was out on a thor silver ii but eric helped me out. Very grateful for the excellent customer service I received.


----------



## CalvinW (Jun 4, 2018)

proedros said:


> well , if you guys asked for USPS and the package got lost it ain't EA's responsibility
> 
> nice of Eric to refund you.



I never asked for USPS, they just sent it using that service. I’ve never had issues with companies using local postal service anyway, this is the first. I’ve lost count of how many items I bought that was shipped using China Post and arrived safely


----------



## CalvinW

Audiophonicalistic said:


> Same thing happened to me back in february. Never received it and usps said they never had it. After about 2 months eric sent me out a new one through dhl. Im always going to pay extra for expidited shipping now from dhl.



Damn, that’s a long wait. I contacted EA and told me to just wait it out


----------



## WayneWoondirts

To anyone who's currently trying to get a hold of Eric. He's been to High End Munich last month and had to go to the army after that, only to be down sick then (maybe it was the great food they have at the army  ).
So if you didn't get a response lately, please be patient, he'll be back.


----------



## tim0chan

WayneWoondirts said:


> To anyone who's currently trying to get a hold of Eric. He's been to High End Munich last month and had to go to the army after that, only to be down sick then (maybe it was the great food they have at the army  ).
> So if you didn't get a response lately, please be patient, he'll be back.


Tbh, the army food isn't really all hat bad in sg. But the bugs (insects and germs) are real nasty tho


----------



## San Man

Got the shipping email today for the Janus


----------



## flipper203

how long does it usually take to ship cables after order ?


----------



## San Man

flipper203 said:


> how long does it usually take to ship cables after order ?



Your best bet would be to contact them and inquire whether the item is in stock or needs to be made.


----------



## Giraku

My Janus D has been shipped and will be delivered this coming Monday!!! Waiting was long and tough, but now it's over. I'm so pumped!!!


----------



## San Man

Giraku said:


> My Janus D has been shipped and will be delivered this coming Monday!!! Waiting was long and tough, but now it's over. I'm so pumped!!!



Man, mine is pushed back to Wednesday, which is OK because my DAP is out for repair.


----------



## Decreate (Jun 9, 2018)

I just placed my order for the Janus D with the distributor here in HK yesterday...now  begins the wait....


----------



## Wyville

My review of the Ares II 8-wire is up! And because EA and EE and such close friends, I will add a link to my Phantom review here as well (spoiler alert: awesome pairing!). 

*Effect Audio Ares II 8-Wire - Grand Symphony*
&
*Empire Ears Phantom - Beauty To Behold

 *​


----------



## nick97

I don't  suppose any of you guys would want to part with a Lionheart would you? I'm on the hunt for one but they're just so popular they never come up for sale


----------



## Blommen

nick97 said:


> I don't  suppose any of you guys would want to part with a Lionheart would you? I'm on the hunt for one but they're just so popular they never come up for sale


Well... Actually I might part with mine, pm me


----------



## Marat Sar

San Man said:


> Got the shipping email today for the Janus





Giraku said:


> My Janus D has been shipped and will be delivered this coming Monday!!! Waiting was long and tough, but now it's over. I'm so pumped!!!



Either one of you gents get your janus? Looking for more impressions for these, considering one for my u18 tzars.


----------



## Giraku

Marat Sar said:


> Either one of you gents get your janus? Looking for more impressions for these, considering one for my u18 tzars.


Current status is "Out for delivery". I'm checking the status every 10 minutes...


----------



## San Man

Marat Sar said:


> Either one of you gents get your janus? Looking for more impressions for these, considering one for my u18 tzars.



Still looking at Wed for me


----------



## Marat Sar

the lack of impressions on this thing is killing me  as I'm sure the wait is killing you both right now


----------



## Giraku

Ok. Finally, I received my Janus D with both 3.5 SE and 4.4 balanced adaptors.

 
So I did a very quick A/B test between Janus D and Horus using U18t. I would say the sound stage is pretty much the same. When it comes to detail retrieval Horus wins, but Janus is more airy and smooth. Now the striking difference is the dynamics. For some reason, Janus D sounds literally dynamic. By carefully listening to frequency responses, Janus D is pretty similar to Horus. No emphasis or recess in any area. But interestingly, music sounds more dynamic and lively with Janus D in all frequency. I'm quite surprised as  I did not expect this much of difference in dynamics. Definitely, it is more fun to listen through Janus. After 10 minutes of Janus playing, Horus started sound analytical and slightly dull to my ears. 
Obviously, this is based on my first hour with Janus. So please take my observation as a grain of salt. But I'm quite happy with the pairing of Janus D with U18t. I will test the same on Fourte next week.
As always, YMMV.


----------



## San Man

Good news indeed Giraku!


----------



## twister6

Giraku said:


> Ok. Finally, I received my Janus D with both 3.5 SE and 4.4 balanced adaptors.
> 
> So I did a very quick A/B test between Janus D and Horus using U18t. I would say the sound stage is pretty much the same. When it comes to detail retrieval Horus wins, but Janus is more airy and smooth. Now the striking difference is the dynamics. For some reason, Janus D sounds literally dynamic. By carefully listening to frequency responses, Janus D is pretty similar to Horus. No emphasis or recess in any area. But interestingly, music sounds more dynamic and lively with Janus D in all frequency. I'm quite surprised as  I did not expect this much of difference in dynamics. Definitely, it is more fun to listen through Janus. After 10 minutes of Janus playing, Horus started sound analytical and slightly dull to my ears.
> Obviously, this is based on my first hour with Janus. So please take my observation as a grain of salt. But I'm quite happy with the pairing of Janus D with U18t. I will test the same on Fourte next week.
> As always, YMMV.



Can you please post a close up of 2.5mm cable plug and both sides of the pigtail adapter?  I believe Eric mentioned that connector was updated or they were planning to update it, unless I'm mistaken.  In the first picture, it almost looks like a little spacer between the plug and the adapter? ... and let it burn in


----------



## Giraku

twister6 said:


> Can you please post a close up of 2.5mm cable plug and both sides of the pigtail adapter?  I believe Eric mentioned that connector was updated or they were planning to update it, unless I'm mistaken.  In the first picture, it almost looks like a little spacer between the plug and the adapter? ... and let it burn in


Here is a close up photo of 2.5mm plug, 3.5mm SE adaptor, and 4.4mm balanced adaptor.
Yes, there is a little spacer on the female side of each adaptor.
BTW, Janus D adds some bass quantity compared to Horus. Just adding to my initial impression...


----------



## zgundam

My Janus D order arrived today as well (would have gotten it on Monday if it wasn't a public holiday in Australia).  

Note: The Janus does *not* come with a carry case/pouch unlike the Horus, Leonidas or Lionheart.  I don't mind since I prefer to use my own anyways.

Initial impressions (~1hr as well) paired with the Legend X universal + WM1Z + Spiral Dot tips compared with Leonidas cable, using 3.5SE adapter:
*  Cable is twice as thick as the Horus but just as flexible and doesn't feel too heavy
*  Comfortable to wear on ear, doesn't feel like going to tug the Legend X out of my ear
*  Balanced sound, similar to Leonidas
*  Slightly more mid-bass, less sub-bass?  Need to do A/B vs Leonidas to compare
*  Better clarity on guitar / vocals / strings / cymbals than Leonidas, maybe slightly better timbre as well.

Basically it sounds like an enhanced version of Leonidas to me.  Great pairing with the Legend X overall.  Keen to try it on my Phantoms next and see which pairs better with the Janus D.  

Oh, the order came with a free EA t-shirt as well.  Unfortunately it's too big for me to wear so I'm reaching out to Eric to see if I can swap it for a smaller size.


----------



## Ike1985 (Jun 12, 2018)

Janus D sounds awesome, hope to hear it someday. This is what I'm after; more dynamism, taller sound without loss of resolution.  Do any of you find that it pushes the midrange further back, makes it more recessed with regard to positioning?  This is what I would suspect would be the tradeoff for a more dynamic sound.  For me it's basically Janus D or Redcore or Tri copper to be paired with A18t w/M20 and Hugo2.  Still undecided.


----------



## ctsooner22

It’s so exciting hearing all about the Janet G.. That has been my favorite cable with my phantom by far. I actually may have to bite the bullet and get a pair. I’ve been auditioning beach and will have a couple of others in the house soon-ish but so far I like the EA cables best

  One thing I’ve noticed about inserting the two pin connector, is that your attack always have a left and right on them. Most companies have some sort of parking space on the cables I’ve had in the house recently. Sometimes you have to work extra hard and almost use a magnifying glass to see the markings, but they are there most of the time. I’m sure many of you do you have cables that are not  marked, which is too bad and unacceptable to me


----------



## Giraku

Ike1985 said:


> Janus D sounds awesome, hope to hear it someday. This is what I'm after; more dynamism, taller sound without loss of resolution.  Do any of you find that it pushes the midrange further back, makes it more recessed with regard to positioning?  This is what I would suspect would be the tradeoff for a more dynamic sound.  For me it's basically Janus D or Redcore or Tri copper to be paired with A18t w/M20 and Hugo2.  Still undecided.


In my limited experience with Janus D (~5 hours), it sounds fuller with more dynamics. No recessed mids. It sounds softer and smoother but not affecting the resolution/separation/details. I don't know how it works but that's my impression. I'm using U18t with WM1Z. YMMV


----------



## twister6

ctsooner22 said:


> It’s so exciting hearing all about the Janet G.. That has been my favorite cable with my phantom by far. I actually may have to bite the bullet and get a pair. I’ve been auditioning beach and will have a couple of others in the house soon-ish but so far I like the EA cables best
> 
> One thing I’ve noticed about inserting the two pin connector, is that your attack always have a left and right on them. Most companies have some sort of parking space on the cables I’ve had in the house recently. Sometimes you have to work extra hard and almost use a magnifying glass to see the markings, but they are there most of the time. I’m sure many of you do you have cables that are not  marked, which is too bad and unacceptable to me



Which Janet G on your mind, Pete?


----------



## Deezel177

twister6 said:


> Which Janet G on your mind, Pete?



Janet G'ackson.


----------



## ctsooner22

twister6 said:


> Which Janet G on your mind, Pete?



I’ll take G’ackson. 
Lol.  Or more probably Siri since that jealous bitch change what I told her to say. 


Deezel177 said:


> Janet G'ackson.


Daniel, I’ll take her as I posted above. Lmao


----------



## flinkenick

Since Effect doesn't seem in a particular rush to send me one, had to take matters in my own hands hehe.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I should have my review of Thor Silver II Bespoke 8-Wire up sometime this week. Maybe even tonight. But no promises.


----------



## Blommen

PinkyPowers said:


> I should have my review of Thor Silver II Bespoke 8-Wire up sometime this week. Maybe even tonight. But no promises.


Please please please!!!


----------



## San Man

flinkenick said:


> Since Effect doesn't seem in a particular rush to send me one, had to take matters in my own hands hehe.



Bugger you always get the good stuff first!


----------



## yukiorui

flinkenick said:


> Since Effect doesn't seem in a particular rush to send me one, had to take matters in my own hands hehe.



I'd be interested in reading your impressions of the Janus D with the Phantom, and a possible comparison with the Leonidas paired with the Phantom.


----------



## ctsooner22

flinkenick said:


> Since Effect doesn't seem in a particular rush to send me one, had to take matters in my own hands hehe.



Spill da beans!!!!  LOL....can't wait to hear your thoughts compared to everything else that you have listened to and own.  This will be amazing for those of us who own Phantom's.


----------



## San Man

Whooo, my Janus arrived.   Too bad my DAP is overseas


----------



## PinkyPowers

*The Breadth of Existence – A Review of the Effect Audio Thor Silver II Bespoke*
​


----------



## ctsooner22

PinkyPowers said:


> *The Breadth of Existence – A Review of the Effect Audio Thor Silver II Bespoke*
> ​



Great review. I wonder how it would work with Phantom and then again, how it will stack up vs the Janus D.


----------



## yukiorui

PinkyPowers said:


> *The Breadth of Existence – A Review of the Effect Audio Thor Silver II Bespoke*
> ​



Beautiful review! I certainly did not expect the Leonidas to fall short here... especially not when I have one being made as I type this


----------



## Wyville

ctsooner22 said:


> Spill da beans!!!!  LOL....can't wait to hear your thoughts compared to everything else that you have listened to and own.  This will be amazing for those of us who own Phantom's.


[defiant voice]  No it won't! 
 I am perfectly happy with the Ares II 8-wire! 
 No need to look at Leonidas or Janus. 
 Avert thine eyes! 
 Come on Nic, spill da beans! ​
The eternal struggle of every audiophile.  Looking forward to reading the impressions!


----------



## Blommen

PinkyPowers said:


> *The Breadth of Existence – A Review of the Effect Audio Thor Silver II Bespoke*
> ​



As I said in the other thread, great review - thumbs-up!

What I would like to see from EA is a better 4.4mm connector, I feel that the one they use now is alright but it doesn't feel high quality. And the plastic piece screws off too easily, shame for these otherwise beautiful cables...


----------



## flipper203

how much does it cost to reterminate a câble at EE?


----------



## San Man

My initial visual and physical impressions of the Janus D:

Surprisingly lightweight, especially if you consider it's an 8 wire cable.
Tightly wound braid
Surprisingly supple 
Nice connectors (EA Pentacon 4.4)

Overall, it's quite a beautiful beast


----------



## San Man

Blommen said:


> What I would like to see from EA is a better 4.4mm connector, I feel that the one they use now is alright but it doesn't feel high quality. And the plastic piece screws off too easily, shame for these otherwise beautiful cables...



It's an EA/Pentacon collaboration as far as the 4.4 connector is concerned, you shouldn't have to worry about the quality of it


----------



## Blommen

San Man said:


> It's an EA/Pentacon collaboration as far as the 4.4 connector is concerned, you shouldn't have to worry about the quality of it



The 4.4mm on my Lionheart and Ares II is not the same as the one on the new Janus ie.


----------



## San Man

Blommen said:


> The 4.4mm on my Lionheart and Ares II is not the same as the one on the new Janus ie.



Apologies, I should have stated that the new Janus connector is such.


----------



## Blommen

San Man said:


> Apologies, I should have stated that the new Janus connector is such.



No need to apologise 

I would like to know if I order a new cable with 4.4mm, will I get the new connector? @EffectAudio


----------



## San Man

Blommen said:


> No need to apologise
> 
> I would like to know if I order a new cable with 4.4mm, will I get the new connector? @EffectAudio



If you contact Eric, I'm sure he'll be more than willing to accommodate your request.


----------



## EffectAudio

Guys! 

Apologies for my long absence at Head-Fi. It's been a terrible timing with the work piling up from my absence in Munich High End Show as well as the Army obligations right after. It's unfortunate that i was ill for some time after that too. 

I've been catching up to you guys over emails constantly and i finally have myself abit of time back to Head-Fi. I've got tonnes of updates for you guys that i will post over the next few days, Meanwhile let me address the gazillion of questions i've been missing 




CalvinW said:


> This is getting quite absurd. I sent a cable back to EA for repair under warranty and shipping took around 8 business days. But when they sent it back, it's been over 5 weeks and I still haven't received it yet.



Hello Calvin, 

Thank you for reaching out to me personally over the email. Please understand that all repairs under warranty are shipped back via Singapore post unless specifically specified for upgrade. Meanwhile, yes i do agree that we've been having our troubles with SingPost over the past years and it's so exasperating!! It takes them 60 days to launch and conclude a investigation and there's literally no accountability as well. "Canada" , "Brazil" , "Australia" are hotspots for losing parcels, or in some cases - massive delays. While their tracker only tracks to the point when the parcel is handed over to the local postal service provider, we weren't given any information beyond that. I seek your kind understanding over this as we quite literally have no control over it.  Albeit it not being a fault of ours, i feel that the service provided by Singpost and your local postal provider being too ridiculous. I have since authorised another set for you on our cost. My administrative will get to you on this 



Audiophonicalistic said:


> Same thing happened to me back in february. Never received it and usps said they never had it. After about 2 months eric sent me out a new one through dhl. Im always going to pay extra for expidited shipping now from dhl.



Thank you for your kind understanding buddy. Trust me, i know how ridiculous it gets 



tim0chan said:


> Tbh, the army food isn't really all hat bad in sg. But the bugs (insects and germs) are real nasty tho



Wait till you enlist into the army buddy. We'll see 



flipper203 said:


> how long does it usually take to ship cables after order ?



It depends on a case-to-case basis. Usually its 3-5 days unless its a unexpected situation like #janus =/ 



Wyville said:


> My review of the Ares II 8-wire is up! And because EA and EE and such close friends, I will add a link to my Phantom review here as well (spoiler alert: awesome pairing!).
> 
> *Effect Audio Ares II 8-Wire - Grand Symphony*
> &
> ...



Wonderfully written buddy! Thank you for an excellent and informative review! Will be catching you up on emails and possibly London? 



nick97 said:


> I don't  suppose any of you guys would want to part with a Lionheart would you? I'm on the hunt for one but they're just so popular they never come up for sale



We'll be having a demo units sale that comes with warranty soon! Wait for it! 



Giraku said:


> Ok. Finally, I received my Janus D with both 3.5 SE and 4.4 balanced adaptors.
> 
> So I did a very quick A/B test between Janus D and Horus using U18t. I would say the sound stage is pretty much the same. When it comes to detail retrieval Horus wins, but Janus is more airy and smooth. Now the striking difference is the dynamics. For some reason, Janus D sounds literally dynamic. By carefully listening to frequency responses, Janus D is pretty similar to Horus. No emphasis or recess in any area. But interestingly, music sounds more dynamic and lively with Janus D in all frequency. I'm quite surprised as  I did not expect this much of difference in dynamics. Definitely, it is more fun to listen through Janus. After 10 minutes of Janus playing, Horus started sound analytical and slightly dull to my ears.
> Obviously, this is based on my first hour with Janus. So please take my observation as a grain of salt. But I'm quite happy with the pairing of Janus D with U18t. I will test the same on Fourte next week.
> As always, YMMV.



Amazing photos. Thanks buddy! 



zgundam said:


> My Janus D order arrived today as well (would have gotten it on Monday if it wasn't a public holiday in Australia).
> 
> Note: The Janus does *not* come with a carry case/pouch unlike the Horus, Leonidas or Lionheart.  I don't mind since I prefer to use my own anyways.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to your further impressions and thanks for helping out in this thread when im not around! 



flinkenick said:


> Since Effect doesn't seem in a particular rush to send me one, had to take matters in my own hands hehe.



Rick's shop (Hifisolutions.nl)  is awesome ain't it? Look forward to visiting you guys in July! Awaiting your impressions bro!



PinkyPowers said:


> *The Breadth of Existence – A Review of the Effect Audio Thor Silver II Bespoke*
> ​



Thanks Pinky! I've not been this engaged in a long long while. Loved the mini shootout between "Leonidas" and the 'Bespoke' Thor Silver II 8 wires! 



Wyville said:


> [defiant voice]  No it won't!
> I am perfectly happy with the Ares II 8-wire!
> No need to look at Leonidas or Janus.
> Avert thine eyes!
> ...



It's great isnt it? Wait till you get a shot at the Eros II 8w *evil smirk*



flipper203 said:


> how much does it cost to reterminate a câble at EE?



Please send us a mail for a detailed quote  



Blommen said:


> No need to apologise
> 
> I would like to know if I order a new cable with 4.4mm, will I get the new connector? @EffectAudio



For all Non-PSquared 4.4mm it'll be the black Effect Audio ones. For new orders with PSquared, it'll be the Pentaconn connector with our new CarbonFibre connector like the Janus! 


I hoped i didnt miss out anybody  Let me know if it do!


----------



## Blommen

EffectAudio said:


> Guys!
> 
> Apologies for my long absence at Head-Fi. It's been a terrible timing with the work piling up from my absence in Munich High End Show as well as the Army obligations right after. It's unfortunate that i was ill for some time after that too.
> 
> ...



Awesome job at catching up! 

I am contemplating traveling to London for can jam for a weekend, maybe I'll order a cable to be ready for the show... I'll email you if that is the case


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Guys!
> 
> Apologies for my long absence at Head-Fi. It's been a terrible timing with the work piling up from my absence in Munich High End Show as well as the Army obligations right after. It's unfortunate that i was ill for some time after that too.
> 
> I've been catching up to you guys over emails constantly and i finally have myself abit of time back to Head-Fi. I've got tonnes of updates for you guys that i will post over the next few days, Meanwhile let me address the gazillion of questions i've been missing


Heyy Eric, great to see you around again! Looking forward to the updates!


EffectAudio said:


> Wonderfully written buddy! Thank you for an excellent and informative review! Will be catching you up on emails and possibly London?


Thanks, it was a lot of fun to work on and really interesting to see what doubling up the wires would do. We'll catch up when you have a moment and I will definitely try to be around at Canjam! 


EffectAudio said:


> It's great isnt it? Wait till you get a shot at the Eros II 8w *evil smirk*


Oh, Eros II 8w is one I really want to try as well because I loved the 4w version. Will you be taking various bespoke cables along to Canjam London?


----------



## zgundam

Did a quick 15 min A/B test with my universal Phantom + WM1Z + Spiral dots + Horus vs Janus D this evening (both on 3.5 SE adapters).

Maybe it's the music genre I listened to (pop), but I didn't notice much difference between the Horus + Phantom and the Janus D + Phantom - both sounded great.  There seemed to be no / less background hiss when using the Janus D with the Phantom however.

I'd love to know how the Janus B goes with the Phantom.

Note: the pins on the Janus D took a bit more force to insert into the Phantom compared to the Horus.  Got a bit worried that I might accidentally bend the pins...


----------



## klyzon

Wait so there’s standalone psquared pentaconn available? Might need to upgrade my adapter then


----------



## proedros

Deezel177 said:


> Well, technically speaking, only the Mars and Horus are *gold-plated* silver. The Leonidas is a *gold-silver* hybrid. The Horus is a successor to the Mars with EA's multi-size-strand technology (where the strands within each wire are different sizes) among other improvements. Based on my experience, the Mars is actually more similar to the Leo than it is to the Horus. Both have a rather full-bodied sound with a rumbly bass response, rich lower midrange, sparkly upper midrange, and smooth treble. However, where the Mars differs from the Leo is in the upper registers. The Mars carries more energy and extends further in the treble, where it is noticeably more transparent than the Leo. The Horus on the other hand, is technically far superior to either cable and carries a sound signature that's closer to neutral than it is to natural. The Horus has an accentuated bass response with gorgeous physicality and texture, with layering, depth and rumble that neither of its brethren can touch. Its midrange is leaner and more crisp, providing superior clarity and transparency at the cost of pure naturalness; it relies on the IEM having a natural midrange to compensate for this. The Horus's treble is insanely resolving, unrivalled in extension, yet smooth as a baby's bottom as well. As I said in my Horus impressions, its treble reminds me of the A18's treble, where it's extremely airy, clean, clear, crisp and extended, yet never harsh, unpleasant or strident.



@Deezel177  i was browsing for cables and the *Double Helix Cables *cable maker says this in his website - is this true and if so , should we be worried of gold within our cables  ?

*Did you know that alloys are actually less conductive than pure metals?  Double Helix Cables create durable, practical cables that distinctly transmit sound -- and they don’t include gold. It’s scientifically proven that using a pure metal, like our OCC litz wire, will result in better conductivity.
*
speaking of DHC , have you tried any of their cables ? @flinkenick  any impressions ?


----------



## PinkyPowers

proedros said:


> @Deezel177  i was browsing for cables and the *Double Helix Cables *cable maker says this in his website - is this true and if so , should we be worried of gold within our cables  ?
> 
> *Did you know that alloys are actually less conductive than pure metals?  Double Helix Cables create durable, practical cables that distinctly transmit sound -- and they don’t include gold. It’s scientifically proven that using a pure metal, like our OCC litz wire, will result in better conductivity.
> *
> speaking of DHC , have you tried any of their cables ? @flinkenick  any impressions ?



That's always been the case. Everyone knew that. The rule remains the same. How do you wish to change your monitor? Sometimes you WANT less conductivity for a warmer sound. That's all gold does.


----------



## Deezel177

proedros said:


> @Deezel177  i was browsing for cables and the *Double Helix Cables *cable maker says this in his website - is this true and if so , should we be worried of gold within our cables  ?
> 
> *Did you know that alloys are actually less conductive than pure metals?  Double Helix Cables create durable, practical cables that distinctly transmit sound -- and they don’t include gold. It’s scientifically proven that using a pure metal, like our OCC litz wire, will result in better conductivity.
> *
> speaking of DHC , have you tried any of their cables ? @flinkenick  any impressions ?



DHC uses this as a metric for sound quality because they believe highest conductivity yields the best sound. Although that may make theoretical sense, gold as a material has been known to introduce several unique sonic traits - many of which are positive. So, I wouldn’t immediately shut down gold as a conductor because there are other factors than conductivity that define a cable’s sound; especially in terms of signature. Although there are indeed companies out there selling pricey, gold-infused products without the performance to make up for it, you’d be missing out on a whole host of legitimately excellent products if you cut gold entirely out of your diet. 

DHC make excellent cables. I’ve mentioned several times that their Symbiote SP v3 is one of my favourite IEM cables ever; particularly excellent at portraying gorgeous air, excellent extension and a natural sense of dynamics (its stage isn’t the largest, though). @PinkyPowers will also be reviewing their Copper Elite cable (or at least I think that’s what it’s called), so be on the look-out for that.


----------



## ostewart

EffectAudio said:


> Guys!
> 
> Apologies for my long absence at Head-Fi. It's been a terrible timing with the work piling up from my absence in Munich High End Show as well as the Army obligations right after. It's unfortunate that i was ill for some time after that too.
> 
> ...



Eros II 8-wire? Wow!!!

I love my Eros II, and it is one of my go to recommendations when people are looking for a detailed and open sounding upgrade cable. I wonder what Eros II 8-wire would be like with my incoming 64 Audio A6t


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

Eric thanks for the awesome response. Just purchased the legend x. Now I have to sell all my gear and am looking at the janus. Cant wait.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Deezel177 said:


> DHC uses this as a metric for sound quality because they believe highest conductivity yields the best sound. Although that may make theoretical sense, gold as a material has been known to introduce several unique sonic traits - many of which are positive. So, I wouldn’t immediately shut down gold as a conductor because there are other factors than conductivity that define a cable’s sound; especially in terms of signature. Although there are indeed companies out there selling pricey, gold-infused products without the performance to make up for it, you’d be missing out on a whole host of legitimately excellent products if you cut gold entirely out of your diet.
> 
> DHC make excellent cables. I’ve mentioned several times that their Symbiote SP v3 is one of my favourite IEM cables ever; particularly excellent at portraying gorgeous air, excellent extension and a natural sense of dynamics (its stage isn’t the largest, though). @PinkyPowers will also be reviewing their Copper Elite cable (or at least I think that’s what it’s called), so be on the look-out for that.



I will indeed be reviewing the Molecule 19 Elite Fusion. Perhaps my very next review. Half silver, half copper hybrid. Works a treat on my HD800.


----------



## CalvinW

Does anyone have pictures of the new 4.4mm Pentaconn plug?


----------



## twister6

CalvinW said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the new 4.4mm Pentaconn plug?



Probably here, this is from pigtail adapter that comes with Janus.


----------



## PinkyPowers

yukiorui said:


> Beautiful review! I certainly did not expect the Leonidas to fall short here... especially not when I have one being made as I type this



On one hand, Leonidas is still an awesome cable, and one of the very, very best money can buy. On other hand, you now know there's still room to grow. 



EffectAudio said:


> Thanks Pinky! I've not been this engaged in a long long while. Loved the mini shootout between "Leonidas" and the 'Bespoke' Thor Silver II 8 wires!



Thank you. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## nick97 (Jun 13, 2018)

PinkyPowers said:


> On one hand, Leonidas is still an awesome cable, and one of the very, very best money can buy. On other hand, you now know there's still room to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Glad you enjoyed it.



might that lovely thor be enough to part with your beloved leonidas?!


----------



## PinkyPowers (Jun 13, 2018)

nick97 said:


> might that lovely thor be enough to part with your beloved leonidas?!



Oh you devil. 

See now, it's a review sample, so I ought to hold on to them. Plus, I always have need of a good cable. I suspect I'm going to love the FIBAE ME/Leonidas pairing. 

In fact, there are a number of new IEMs and CIEMs coming in, and they deserve the full gamut of pairing test for their reviews.


----------



## nick97

PinkyPowers said:


> Oh you devil.
> 
> See now, it's a review sample, so I ought to hold on to them. Plus, I always have need of a good cable. I suspect I'm going to love the FIBAE ME/Leonidas pairing.


DAMN you lucky devil makes sense though, keep up the great reviews!


----------



## Giraku

twister6 said:


> Probably here, this is from pigtail adapter that comes with Janus.


This may be clearer.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Heyy Eric, great to see you around again! Looking forward to the updates!
> 
> Will you be taking various bespoke cables along to Canjam London?



You betcha' i will!  Still looking forward to hang out with ya 



zgundam said:


> Did a quick 15 min A/B test with my universal Phantom + WM1Z + Spiral dots + Horus vs Janus D this evening (both on 3.5 SE adapters).
> 
> Maybe it's the music genre I listened to (pop), but I didn't notice much difference between the Horus + Phantom and the Janus D + Phantom - both sounded great.  There seemed to be no / less background hiss when using the Janus D with the Phantom however.
> 
> ...



Heyy buddy, you're right. Janus D has a much much cleaner and blacker background. Synergy with Phantom is great on that sense. The "Janus D" doesn't fall far from the "Horus" in terms of imaging, soundstaging , micro details and mid range viscosity and offer a certain energy and dynamics into the mix. 



klyzon said:


> Wait so there’s standalone psquared pentaconn available? Might need to upgrade my adapter then



Oh yes, we have had our newest connector barrels & y-split made by Pentaconn with their Pentaconn 4.4mm plugs. 



ostewart said:


> Eros II 8-wire? Wow!!!
> 
> I love my Eros II, and it is one of my go to recommendations when people are looking for a detailed and open sounding upgrade cable. I wonder what Eros II 8-wire would be like with my incoming 64 Audio A6t



You'll be catching some of that Eros II 8 wires action soon in Canjam London!  



Audiophonicalistic said:


> Eric thanks for the awesome response. Just purchased the legend x. Now I have to sell all my gear and am looking at the janus. Cant wait.



Most welcomed. Apologies for the late reply. Well, my 2cents is to first throughly enjoy your new Legend X before looking into cables synergy 

-Eric


----------



## Giraku (Jun 13, 2018)

Quick comparison between the old Effect Audio 4.4mm adaptor and the new Effect Audio 4.4mm pigtail adaptor with Janus D cable.
I used 2 sets of IEM+cable combinations: Tia Fourte + Horus and U18 Tzar + Janus D.
For both sets, the new pigtail adaptor presented better dynamics with slightly better details especially in treble. The difference was quite audible, mostly for the dynamics.
I don't know this is due to new Pentaconn plug or Janus D pigtail cable or maybe the combination of two. But it was quite surprising for me to find clearly audible difference.


----------



## Wyville (Jun 14, 2018)

PinkyPowers said:


> On one hand, Leonidas is still an awesome cable, and one of the very, very best money can buy. On other hand, you now know there's still room to grow.


Perhaps it is in part also because of the "grand" presentation that an 8-wire gives. It sounds very much like Thor Silver II scales in the same way that Ares II scaled and that brings such difference in presentation, it feels so much bigger and airier. Now that I don't have any reviews to work on for a little bit, I am kicking back and just enjoying the Phantom with the 8-wire and the pairing keeps impressing me with the sheer size of the stage and especially how deep it can be at times. That draws me into the music and I remember you saying in one of your older reviews (Encore?) that you could walk through the music and study each instrument, which is exactly what this pairing has been giving me and it is absolutely gorgeous! That feeling of complete immersion is so important to me.

So yeah, based on that and because we like to put everything to the test, I think there is only one way forward... You need to try the Leonidas 8-wire and see if Leonidas regains the throne by doubling up.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Wyville said:


> Perhaps it is in part also because of the "grand" presentation that an 8-wire gives. It sounds very much like Thor Silver II scales in the same way that Ares II scaled and that brings such difference in presentation, it feels so much bigger and airier. Now that I don't have any reviews to work on for a little bit, I am kicking back and just enjoying the Phantom with the 8-wire and the pairing keeps impressing me with the sheer size of the stage and especially how deep it can be at times. That draws me into the music and I remember you saying in one of your older reviews (Encore?) that you could walk through the music and study each instrument, which is exactly what this pairing has been giving me and it is absolutely gorgeous! That feeling of complete immersion is so important to me.
> 
> So yeah, based on that and because we like to put everything to the test, I think there is only one way forward... You need to try the Leonidas 8-wire and see if Leonidas regains the throne by doubling up.



I'm actually angling to complete the Thor collection, with Thor Silver II +.


----------



## yukiorui

PinkyPowers said:


> On one hand, Leonidas is still an awesome cable, and one of the very, very best money can buy. On other hand, you now know there's still room to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Glad you enjoyed it.


 
I should stop reading this forum.. at this rate I'll buy everything..


----------



## Bosk

Wyville said:


> So yeah, based on that and because we like to put everything to the test, I think there is only one way forward... You need to try the Leonidas 8-wire and see if Leonidas regains the throne by doubling up.


I'd love to read a review of an 8-wire Horus for the ultimate in cable decadence.

Incidentally are Effect Audio able to produce 12-wire IEM cables or would they be too chunky to solder to the 2pin/MMCX connectors?


----------



## nick97

Bosk said:


> I'd love to read a review of an 8-wire Horus for the ultimate in cable decadence.
> 
> Incidentally are Effect Audio able to produce 12-wire IEM cables or would they be too chunky to solder to the 2pin/MMCX connectors?


alo audio makes the gold 16 iem cable


----------



## kubig123

nick97 said:


> alo audio makes the gold 16 iem cable



I don’t recommend it, it’s extremely microphonic and the sound is congested.


----------



## Wyville

Bosk said:


> I'd love to read a review of an 8-wire Horus for the ultimate in cable decadence.
> 
> Incidentally are Effect Audio able to produce 12-wire IEM cables or would they be too chunky to solder to the 2pin/MMCX connectors?


Eric did mention the possibility of an 8-wire Horus a while back. I wonder who could do the review for that? It would probably end with reviewers camping out in front of the EA office like a bunch of Apple fanboys...


----------



## tim0chan

Wyville said:


> Eric did mention the possibility of an 8-wire Horus a while back. I wonder who could do the review for that? It would probably end with reviewers camping out in front of the EA office like a bunch of Apple fanboys...


Def nick. Nobody else can do it xD. (Just a joke, pls don't kill me all other capable reviewers)


----------



## Decreate

Wyville said:


> Eric did mention the possibility of an 8-wire Horus a while back. I wonder who could do the review for that? It would probably end with reviewers camping out in front of the EA office like a bunch of Apple fanboys...


I remember Suyang mentioning at the recent audio show here in HK that they might be doing a limited run of the 8 wire Horus. He himself has tried it and said that it is now perhaps his best sounding cable.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Headfonia's take on the Bespoke Ares II cable:
https://www.headfonia.com/review-effect-audio-bespoke-ares-ii

Enjoy


----------



## ctsooner22

I’m willing to offend folks lol. I’ll offer to do the review. Hahahaha. Lol.


----------



## koven

kubig123 said:


> I don’t recommend it, it’s extremely microphonic and the sound is congested.



Ref8 and SXC8 are both annoyingly microphonic as well.

What is ALO doing wrong..?


----------



## theveterans

Will Effect Audio make premade (i.e. delivered to authorized local resellers) MMCX Janus D just like Lionheart? I only see the 2-pin version on one of the local sellers and not the MMCX unlike Lionheart where it's available with both terminations from the local reseller


----------



## San Man

theveterans said:


> Will Effect Audio make premade (i.e. delivered to authorized local resellers) MMCX Janus D just like Lionheart? I only see the 2-pin version on one of the local sellers and not the MMCX unlike Lionheart where it's available with both terminations from the local reseller



I would think they'll probably do that, but not until they finish the outstanding pre-orders.


----------



## EffectAudio

theveterans said:


> Will Effect Audio make premade (i.e. delivered to authorized local resellers) MMCX Janus D just like Lionheart? I only see the 2-pin version on one of the local sellers and not the MMCX unlike Lionheart where it's available with both terminations from the local reseller



It'll be best to consult your local reseller on that. We only craft as per their orders submitted to us.


----------



## EffectAudio

https://forum.munkonggadget.com/detail.php?id=255529

For our friends in Thailand ~!! We're having a meet and greet evening soiree at "The Gardens" in Thailand. Join us for a dinner and chill out session while we discuss about the future developments of Effect Audio and win some exclusive EA gifts while you're there! Sign up at the MKG forum link above 

I'll be attending this EA Meet with SY, our founder! Looking forward! 

See you guys there!

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

For USA friends, If you're looking at our "Bespoke" 8 wire series, MusicTeck has them stocked! They will be shipping out faster than we can  We're a "All-Hands-On-Deck" for the Janus right now!

https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/effect-audio

- Eric


----------



## Blommen

A question: is it possible to order a bespoke of, for example, the Ares II with 10 wires? And how would it affect the sound?


----------



## tim0chan

Blommen said:


> A question: is it possible to order a bespoke of, for example, the Ares II with 10 wires? And how would it affect the sound?


doubt so, it too thicc


----------



## Blommen

tim0chan said:


> doubt so, it too thicc



Yeah but some of the other cables that can be done in 8 wire are thicker awg...


----------



## tim0chan

Blommen said:


> Yeah but some of the other cables that can be done in 8 wire are thicker awg...


true.... let's see it done then xD


----------



## Blommen

tim0chan said:


> true.... let's see it done then xD


Depending on the answer I'll order up a 10-wire Ares II. For science!


----------



## kubig123

Blommen said:


> Depending on the answer I'll order up a 10-wire Ares II. For science!


If you have to, do 12, don’t stop at 10!!!


----------



## aaf evo

If anyone is looking for a 2.5mm 2 pin leonidas I just posted mine in classifieds. Depending on whether or not this sells I’ll be upgrading to a Janus for my LX. Not sure if B or D though.


----------



## EffectAudio

Interesting idea.

 However, we currently do not offer them in more than 8 wire braids. There was a time during the pilot days of Effect Audio that we selectively do offer 16wire braids but that's incredibly difficult to work with and the braiding alone will take more than half a day's time. In current production setting, it would be impossible to offer such service unless we were to severely impact on our delivery lead time. 

In the future perhaps as the company scales further, it's definitely possible to offer such options. 

-Eric


----------



## tim0chan

EffectAudio said:


> Interesting idea.
> 
> However, we currently do not offer them in more than 8 wire braids. There was a time during the pilot days of Effect Audio that we selectively do offer 16wire braids but that's incredibly difficult to work with and the braiding alone will take more than half a day's time. In current production setting, it would be impossible to offer such service unless we were to severely impact on our delivery lead time.
> 
> ...


so it can be done but it wouldnt be economically sound?


----------



## fiascogarcia

EffectAudio said:


> Interesting idea.
> 
> However, we currently do not offer them in more than 8 wire braids. There was a time during the pilot days of Effect Audio that we selectively do offer 16wire braids but that's incredibly difficult to work with and the braiding alone will take more than half a day's time. In current production setting, it would be impossible to offer such service unless we were to severely impact on our delivery lead time.
> 
> ...


I would love to see a picture of a 16 braid cable if you have one in the archives.  I can't even imagine the looks of one!


----------



## PinkyPowers

fiascogarcia said:


> I would love to see a picture of a 16 braid cable if you have one in the archives.  I can't even imagine the looks of one!



plusSound makes them. I'm sure if you do a Google you'll see some fine examples. They are impressive looking, but I'd only accept the ergonomics on a sturdy full-size headphone.


----------



## fiascogarcia

PinkyPowers said:


> plusSound makes them. I'm sure if you do a Google you'll see some fine examples. They are impressive looking, but I'd only accept the ergonomics on a sturdy full-size headphone.


Thanks!  They are pretty crazy good looking, but obviously full size headphone only!  You'd just about have to glue an iem in your ear if you could solve the problem of coming up with a connector that was half the size of the iem.


----------



## ctaxxxx

EffectAudio said:


> For USA friends, If you're looking at our "Bespoke" 8 wire series, MusicTeck has them stocked! They will be shipping out faster than we can  We're a "All-Hands-On-Deck" for the Janus right now!
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/effect-audio
> 
> - Eric



What is the usual turn around time for a Bespoke request? I submitted one a few days ago for an Ares II 8 wire, but with the new carbon fiber Pentaconn plug. No response yet.

This is tempting, since it's all ready for shipment, but I much prefer the new plug.


----------



## CalvinW

Had some issue with a connector arriving bent, but props to Eric for helping me promptly. Also, for those looking to get the 4.4mm Pentaconn, it is a match made in heaven with the new Y-split.


----------



## flinkenick

Some brief impressions of the Janus D. Janus might be copper-based, it strays from a typical copper sound due to the reproduction of its bass. Janus offers slight improvement in bottom-end extension, with a relatively neutral mid-bass. The mid-bass quantity is not necessarily laid-back, but it is a particularly tight bass compared to an Ares II for instance, due to a quicker decay. As a result, it controls the warm air, providing an especially airy stage, which opens up its dimensions - Janus offers a bit more spacious stage than Horus for instance. One of Janus key points is therefore its stage and separation. However, the tone of the midrange is not particularly warm; Janus only has a _slightly_ warm midrange, but mostly sounds relatively flat. So, Janus leans towards a more technical sound, yet without sounding bright. The lower treble is articulated, but not bright in tone, nor is its upper treble is elevated. Therefore, Janus neither classifies as 'bright' or 'warm' altogether, but can be considered a sort of reference sound focusing on stage and resolution, but with a slightly warmer tilt.


----------



## azabu

flinkenick said:


> Some brief impressions of the Janus D. Janus might be copper-based, it strays from a typical copper sound due to the reproduction of its bass. Janus offers slight improvement in bottom-end extension, with a relatively neutral mid-bass. The mid-bass quantity is not necessarily laid-back, but it is a particularly tight bass compared to an Ares II for instance, due to a quicker decay. As a result, it controls the warm air, providing an especially airy stage, which opens up its dimensions - Janus offers a bit more spacious stage than Horus for instance. One of Janus key points is therefore its stage and separation. However, the tone of the midrange is not particularly warm; Janus only has a _slightly_ warm midrange, but mostly sounds relatively flat. So, Janus leans towards a more technical sound, yet without sounding bright. The lower treble is articulated, but not bright in tone, nor is its upper treble is elevated. Therefore, Janus neither classifies as 'bright' or 'warm' altogether, but can be considered a sort of reference sound focusing on stage and resolution, but with a slightly warmer tilt.



Nice impressions Nick. Would love your impressions on the Basso version, which I preferred and found to flesh out the Noble Encores and Sony ex1000s with 2 pin adapters.


----------



## yukiorui (Jun 24, 2018)

flinkenick said:


> Some brief impressions of the Janus D. Janus might be copper-based, it strays from a typical copper sound due to the reproduction of its bass. Janus offers slight improvement in bottom-end extension, with a relatively neutral mid-bass. The mid-bass quantity is not necessarily laid-back, but it is a particularly tight bass compared to an Ares II for instance, due to a quicker decay. As a result, it controls the warm air, providing an especially airy stage, which opens up its dimensions - Janus offers a bit more spacious stage than Horus for instance. One of Janus key points is therefore its stage and separation. However, the tone of the midrange is not particularly warm; Janus only has a _slightly_ warm midrange, but mostly sounds relatively flat. So, Janus leans towards a more technical sound, yet without sounding bright. The lower treble is articulated, but not bright in tone, nor is its upper treble is elevated. Therefore, Janus neither classifies as 'bright' or 'warm' altogether, but can be considered a sort of reference sound focusing on stage and resolution, but with a slightly warmer tilt.



Having now tried the Janus D and the Leonidas, could you comment on which in your opinion pairs better with the Empire Ears Phantom?


----------



## flinkenick

yukiorui said:


> Having now tried the Janus D and the Leonidas, could you comment on which in your opinion pairs better with the Empire Ears Phantom?


Well you know better is always difficult, since it is a subjective term that depends on preference. Leonidas and Janus (and Horus) all have their own advantages. Leonidas has slightly more density in its midrange, and a different type of bass. From memory, I might prefer the vocal reconstruction on Leonidas, as they are just slightly more bodied. Janus has a neutral vocal presentation in terms of size and stage position. There is neither warmth or additional thickness from the bass, which allows it to excels by combining a neutral note size with a clean and spacious stage. So if you prefer stage and separation, Janus will be better. It will offer a more effortless presentation of detail, without resorting to a brighter tone. Leonidas has a slightly more forward vocal presentation, and perhaps more impactful bass. I will take a listen at Leonidas and Janus B from the store and incorporate that in the review.


----------



## klyzon

flinkenick said:


> Well you know better is always difficult, since it is a subjective term that depends on preference. Leonidas and Janus (and Horus) all have their own advantages. Leonidas has slightly more density in its midrange, and a different type of bass. From memory, I might prefer the vocal reconstruction on Leonidas, as they are just slightly more bodied. Janus has a neutral vocal presentation in terms of size and stage position. There is neither warmth or additional thickness from the bass, which allows it to excels by combining a neutral note size with a clean and spacious stage. So if you prefer stage and separation, Janus will be better. It will offer a more effortless presentation of detail, without resorting to a brighter tone. Leonidas has a slightly more forward vocal presentation, and perhaps more impactful bass. I will take a listen at Leonidas and Janus B from the store and incorporate that in the review.


Remembered you mentioned that you love the pairing of lx and Horus, any changes in thoughts?


----------



## flinkenick

klyzon said:


> Remembered you mentioned that you love the pairing of lx and Horus, any changes in thoughts?


Nope, still like it


----------



## aaf evo

Can’t wait to see more Janus B/D impressions especially against the Leonidas. I love the aesthetics of the Janus cables. That’s 90% of the reason I want one XD


----------



## PinkyPowers

Speaking of Leo. The FIBAE ME pairs marvelously! Such a warm and bassy IEM benefits from the clarity and refinement of superior transparency. It's a match made in heaven.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Wow.  Ordered an EA cable from Musicteck yesterday, and it was at the first USPS distribution center with tracking last night!  Pretty impressive!


----------



## PinkyPowers

fiascogarcia said:


> Wow.  Ordered an EA cable from Musicteck yesterday, and it was at the first USPS distribution center with tracking last night!  Pretty impressive!


----------



## fiascogarcia

PinkyPowers said:


>


Hey, I haven't heard it yet!  But I'm thinking it's gonna be good!


----------



## PinkyPowers

fiascogarcia said:


> Hey, I haven't heard it yet!  But I'm thinking it's gonna be good!


----------



## aaf evo

Someone talk me into or away from replacing my Leonidas with a Janus D, lol.


----------



## San Man

flinkenick said:


> Some brief impressions of the Janus D. Janus might be copper-based, it strays from a typical copper sound due to the reproduction of its bass. Janus offers slight improvement in bottom-end extension, with a relatively neutral mid-bass. The mid-bass quantity is not necessarily laid-back, but it is a particularly tight bass compared to an Ares II for instance, due to a quicker decay. As a result, it controls the warm air, providing an especially airy stage, which opens up its dimensions - Janus offers a bit more spacious stage than Horus for instance. One of Janus key points is therefore its stage and separation. However, the tone of the midrange is not particularly warm; Janus only has a _slightly_ warm midrange, but mostly sounds relatively flat. So, Janus leans towards a more technical sound, yet without sounding bright. The lower treble is articulated, but not bright in tone, nor is its upper treble is elevated. Therefore, Janus neither classifies as 'bright' or 'warm' altogether, but can be considered a sort of reference sound focusing on stage and resolution, but with a slightly warmer tilt.



Nic which monitor was this testing done with?


----------



## fiascogarcia

aaf evo said:


> Someone talk me into or away from replacing my Leonidas with a Janus D, lol.


I obviously have no willpower, so my advice would cost you many dollars!  I love my Leonidas, but any word of squeezing out just a tiny bit more sq (thank you Pinky), and my eyes glaze over and my brain clouds up.


----------



## ctsooner22

EffectAudio said:


> https://forum.munkonggadget.com/detail.php?id=255529
> 
> For our friends in Thailand ~!! We're having a meet and greet evening soiree at "The Gardens" in Thailand. Join us for a dinner and chill out session while we discuss about the future developments of Effect Audio and win some exclusive EA gifts while you're there! Sign up at the MKG forum link above
> 
> ...



Special gifts?  Worth the travel to Thailand?  LOL>..



EffectAudio said:


> For USA friends, If you're looking at our "Bespoke" 8 wire series, MusicTeck has them stocked! They will be shipping out faster than we can  We're a "All-Hands-On-Deck" for the Janus right now!
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/effect-audio
> 
> - Eric



Very cool.  Bespoke Janus D???


----------



## XP_98

Can someone please tell me how to differentiate Ares from Ares II.
My Empire Ears Zeus XR Adel came with an Ares cable, I had in mind it was Ares, but now I have a doubt it could be Ares II.
As I consider upgrading my cable, I need to be sure...


----------



## tim0chan

The


XP_98 said:


> Can someone please tell me how to differentiate Ares from Ares II.
> My Empire Ears Zeus XR Adel came with an Ares cable, I had in mind it was Ares, but now I have a doubt it could be Ares II.
> As I consider upgrading my cable, I need to be sure...


It's definitely the ares ii. The other guy was suggesting the 8 braid ares ii


----------



## Decreate

flinkenick said:


> Some brief impressions of the Janus D. Janus might be copper-based, it strays from a typical copper sound due to the reproduction of its bass. Janus offers slight improvement in bottom-end extension, with a relatively neutral mid-bass. The mid-bass quantity is not necessarily laid-back, but it is a particularly tight bass compared to an Ares II for instance, due to a quicker decay. As a result, it controls the warm air, providing an especially airy stage, which opens up its dimensions - Janus offers a bit more spacious stage than Horus for instance. One of Janus key points is therefore its stage and separation. However, the tone of the midrange is not particularly warm; Janus only has a _slightly_ warm midrange, but mostly sounds relatively flat. So, Janus leans towards a more technical sound, yet without sounding bright. The lower treble is articulated, but not bright in tone, nor is its upper treble is elevated. Therefore, Janus neither classifies as 'bright' or 'warm' altogether, but can be considered a sort of reference sound focusing on stage and resolution, but with a slightly warmer tilt.


Can't wait until my Janus D arrives.


----------



## XP_98

tim0chan said:


> The
> 
> It's definitely the ares ii.


What makes you sure ?

Then, what would be an upgrade over Ares II ?


----------



## flinkenick

San Man said:


> Nic which monitor was this testing done with?


Hey buddy among others the Phantom, but not the Legend-X (in case that's the next question).


----------



## fiascogarcia

XP_98 said:


> What makes you sure ?
> 
> Then, what would be an upgrade over Ares II ?


EA makes only an Ares II, and an Ares II+, which is made of a significantly thicker gauge wire.  This thread covers a lot of different EA cables, with numerous opinions about the characteristics that each cable brings to the sound of your iems.  The question of upgrade is dependent upon what small improvement or tweak you would like to experience in the sound of your iem, so it's difficult to recommend what would be an upgrade for you personally. Contributors to this thread have covered a lot of the EA cables and described them very well, so reading through this should give you a pretty good idea what you might like.  The Ares II is EA's lowest price cable,  but it's a great cable to be sending as stock with an EE purchase. IMO


----------



## ctaxxxx (Jun 25, 2018)

XP_98 said:


> *What makes you sure ?*
> 
> Then, what would be an upgrade over Ares II ?



It says it's an Ares II on the product page...


----------



## Bosk

I took delivery of a bespoke Ares II 8 wire with PSQUARE plug yesterday (being unable to resist the temptation from all the reviews that have popped up lately) and will lend my impressions after having more time to grow acquainted with it properly. My initial thoughts are extremely positive, ergonomics are surprisingly good and sonically it lives up to the hype no question. Such is the nature of the hobby I'm now dangerously contemplating how much different or better the Thor II 8 wire must be.....its funny how spending US$800 on an earphone cable would've seemed crazy once.


----------



## San Man

flinkenick said:


> Hey buddy among others the Phantom, but not the Legend-X (in case that's the next question).



I figured so boss, but I had to double check


----------



## Shecky504

Well, the beasts arrived today. A Thor Silver II 8-wire bespoke cable with 2.5mm PSquared termination and a Thor Silver II 8-wire pigtail 2.5mm to 4.4mm Pentaconn adapter. They are truly breathtaking with my Legend X and DX200, transports you to another world 



 

*that's a reinforcement on the end of the 4.4mm adapter to work with the DX200 AMP4 module


----------



## CalvinW

Shecky504 said:


> Well, the beasts arrived today. A Thor Silver II 8-wire bespoke cable with 2.5mm PSquared termination and a Thor Silver II 8-wire pigtail 2.5mm to 4.4mm Pentaconn adapter. They are truly breathtaking with my Legend X and DX200, transports you to another world
> 
> 
> 
> *that's a reinforcement on the end of the 4.4mm adapter to work with the DX200 AMP4 module



Where did you get the reinforcement? I’m having issues with my 4.4mm pentaconn and DX200 amp4. I have to move it around or I would only get sound in the right ear


----------



## Shecky504

CalvinW said:


> Where did you get the reinforcement? I’m having issues with my 4.4mm pentaconn and DX200 amp4. I have to move it around or I would only get sound in the right ear



I used the plastic ring iBasso shipped with AMP4 then put a sticky reinforcement (https://www.target.com/p/binder-hole-reinforcement-544ct-white-up-up-153/-/A-14511774) on top of that so it doesn't slide off when unplugging.


----------



## Blommen

Shecky504 said:


> Well, the beasts arrived today. A Thor Silver II 8-wire bespoke cable with 2.5mm PSquared termination and a Thor Silver II 8-wire pigtail 2.5mm to 4.4mm Pentaconn adapter. They are truly breathtaking with my Legend X and DX200, transports you to another world
> 
> 
> 
> *that's a reinforcement on the end of the 4.4mm adapter to work with the DX200 AMP4 module



Wow, congrats with that! Let us know how you like it.

I have myself just put in an order of the same exact cable but with 4.4mm termination, really looking forward to it!


----------



## zgundam

aaf evo said:


> Someone talk me into or away from replacing my Leonidas with a Janus D, lol.



Get the Janus D with your Legend X.  I swapped my Legend X + Leonidas with a Janus D and love the pairing.  (TheLeonidas is now paired with my Tia Fourte + AET08 eartips)


----------



## XP_98

tim0chan said:


> The other guy was suggesting the 8 braid ares ii


I asked EA about price for Ares II 8 braid.
But I continued reading reviews ( on devil's invitation...), and now I'm also wondering how the Lionheart or even the Leonidas would pair with the Zeus XRA... 
They all have wunderful reviews...
Worth the big extra money, above my price range? Would I loose warmth and musicality as it's not - as recommended with Zeus - copper ?
Another cable to recommend (over 300 USD and maybe over 500 usd, as my poor soul is lost...) ?


----------



## fiascogarcia (Jun 26, 2018)

XP_98 said:


> I asked EA about price for Ares II 8 braid.
> But I continued reading reviews ( on devil's invitation...), and now I'm also wondering how the Lionheart or even the Leonidas would pair with the Zeus XRA...
> They all have wunderful reviews...
> Worth the big extra money, above my price range? Would I loose warmth and musicality as it's not - as recommended with Zeus - copper ?
> Another cable to recommend (over 300 USD and maybe over 500 usd, as my poor soul is lost...) ?


If it were me, I would stay within my budget range.  For starters, the Ares II is a great cable and matches very well with more neutral iems particularly.  Secondly, one issue we mostly all deal with is the fact that there will always be a more expensive alternative than what we are currently using, and we have to wrestle with the question of how much better it is than what we have.  IMO, with cables the law of diminishing returns is pretty prevalent, and improved sq comes in small degrees (compared to other components in your chain).  That's why I really try to stay within my mental budget rather than experience buyers remorse after spending way more than I wanted to. That's just me and my two cents!

ps - another great alternative is to be patient and follow the classifieds for great cables at discounted prices.


----------



## aaf evo

Leonidas sold. I’ll use my Ares II w my KX for now. Janus D up next? Thoughts/recommendations?


----------



## San Man

aaf evo said:


> Leonidas sold. I’ll use my Ares II w my KX for now. Janus D up next? Thoughts/recommendations?



As soon as my 1a returns, I can give you some insight, however it's still in Singapore


----------



## aaf evo

San Man said:


> As soon as my 1a returns, I can give you some insight, however it's still in Singapore



Appreciate it! Been recommended the Thor 8 wire and the Janus D. No idea which route to go.


----------



## Blommen

aaf evo said:


> Appreciate it! Been recommended the Thor 8 wire and the Janus D. No idea which route to go.



I too have put in an order for the Thor II 8-wire, I'll let you know when I receive it. I have no doubt it will be a great cable though


----------



## flipper203

Shecky504 said:


> Well, the beasts arrived today. A Thor Silver II 8-wire bespoke cable with 2.5mm PSquared termination and a Thor Silver II 8-wire pigtail 2.5mm to 4.4mm Pentaconn adapter. They are truly breathtaking with my Legend X and DX200, transports you to another world
> 
> 
> 
> *that's a reinforcement on the end of the 4.4mm adapter to work with the DX200 AMP4 module



how much is the pigtail adapter ?


----------



## Shecky504

flipper203 said:


> how much is the pigtail adapter ?


$250 for the 8-wire


----------



## Torrs

I had missed the chance to audition some of Effects Audio’s cables during Canjam NYC. Anybody here know if there are any dealers in the NYC area?


----------



## kubig123

Torrs said:


> I had missed the chance to audition some of Effects Audio’s cables during Canjam NYC. Anybody here know if there are any dealers in the NYC area?


Musicteck is located in Tenafly, NJ.
They are selling also through amazon, i bought few items from it.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Andrew from MusicTeck is a great guy, too. He'll help you any way he can.


----------



## twister6

PinkyPowers said:


> Andrew from MusicTeck is a great guy, too. He'll help you any way he can.



Yeah, I second (or probably x times) that.  Musicteck is EA official seller in US, and its owner Andrew is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Thor II direct from Musicteck.  Delivery in less than a week!


----------



## CalvinW

Does anyone know if the EA x Pentaconn collab plug is based on the Pentaconn Standard or the Pentaconn High Grade OFC?


----------



## aaf evo

Is EA or any of their distributors having a sale for July 4th?


----------



## proedros

if anyone is thinking of selling his *(audio effect x music sanctuary) Eos* cable , give me a ping

love mine so much i am thinking of getting a backup

amazing bang-for-buck and great synergy with my *Zeus XR*


----------



## tim0chan

proedros said:


> if anyone is thinking of selling his *(audio effect x music sanctuary) Eos* cable , give me a ping
> 
> love mine so much i am thinking of getting a backup
> 
> amazing bang-for-buck and great synergy with my *Zeus XR*


There's one in the Singapore classified market called carousell. I'm based in sg so I can help u acquire it xD


----------



## EffectAudio

aaf evo said:


> Is EA or any of their distributors having a sale for July 4th?



Independance Day!  Unfortunately not. I'll maybe petition for a event for Singapore's National Day though.


----------



## EffectAudio

【 Updates 】

Time Flies! It has come to the 2nd half of the year, I would like to thank you all for the support you've shown EA and myself throughout the better part of 2018! During the first half of the year, we focused on serving our current EA Users through introducing EA Club regionally where we flew over to every region just to have dinner and hang out with the local community. Meanwhile, in search of further refinement each of our products, we have introduced new premium Pentaconn made Y-Splitters and Terminations :

 

Thank you for all the feedbacks, we will continue to improve with constructive ground feedbacks. Thank you all for being patient with us in cases of errors and mishaps. 

In the meantime, here's sharing some joy from the recent EA Club Gathering in Thailand ! Looking forward to similar meets in the same fashion! 

        

- Eric


----------



## Wyville (Jul 4, 2018)

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Updates 】
> 
> Time Flies! It has come to the 2nd half of the year, I would like to thank you all for the support you've shown EA and myself throughout the better part of 2018! During the first half of the year, we focused on serving our current EA Users through introducing EA Club regionally where we flew over to every region just to have dinner and hang out with the local community. Meanwhile, in search of further refinement each of our products, we have introduced new premium Pentaconn made Y-Splitters and Terminations :
> 
> ...


The new parts are looking great Eric (also the other ones I saw on the website)!

Been having a bit of an Ares II 8-wire/Lionheart shootout the past couple of days and it looks like Lionheart might be getting its revenge on the 8-wire. At first I was not too impressed with the synergy, as it was a little too laid-back, but then I remembered that this might also have to do with source synergy. So I played around with an adapter (sorry, not an EA one [bows head in shame]) and running Lionheart from the SE out of my AK70 has really changed how I feel about the Lionheart/Phantom pairing. Really starting to love it, in fact! So it looks like the coming days I will have a bit of a 'battle royale' to see if I can decide which is my favourite. Both offer some really great strengths.

Once the result is in, I will edit my Phantom review to explain the aspect of source synergy and why going from the SE out of my AK70 works considerably better in my opinion.


----------



## aaf evo (Jul 4, 2018)

I see this new(?) 2 pin connector listed for the Janus, it's called a 2 pin flat. Is this essentially the same thing as the regular 2 pin they've been using minus the two black squares? It should fit the same as the 2 pin on the right, correct?

Also does anyone know how much it is to get the Janus 2.5mm->3.5mm pigtail adapter separately? The Janus comes with either 3.5mm or 4.5mm, just curious how much it is to get both.


----------



## San Man

Iirc the Janus adaptor is not for sale separately, it's only bundled with either Janus cable


----------



## aaf evo

San Man said:


> Iirc the Janus adaptor is not for sale separately, it's only bundled with either Janus cable



Oh okay I was just curious. I have iBasso’s CA01 and 02 which are more than capable for converting 2.5 to 3.5 and 4.4 but I wouldn’t mind having both of EA’s pigtail adapters too


----------



## Bosk

aaf evo said:


> I see this new(?) 2 pin connector listed for the Janus, it's called a 2 pin flat. Is this essentially the same thing as the regular 2 pin they've been using minus the two black squares? It should fit the same as the 2 pin on the right, correct?
> 
> Also does anyone know how much it is to get the Janus 2.5mm->3.5mm pigtail adapter separately? The Janus comes with either 3.5mm or 4.5mm, just curious how much it is to get both.


Those Janus connectors on the left probably wouldn't fit my Massdrop Plus which have very recessed sockets. I realize its unlikely anyone would want to use such an expensive cable with them, but its worth considering there may be other IEMs out there with similar recessed sockets that may experience the same problem.


----------



## aaf evo

Bosk said:


> Those Janus connectors on the left probably wouldn't fit my Massdrop Plus which have very recessed sockets. I realize its unlikely anyone would want to use such an expensive cable with them, but its worth considering there may be other IEMs out there with similar recessed sockets that may experience the same problem.



That’s basically my concern exactly. I have a custom LX and I don’t think it would be a problem but if I’m about to spend $1400 on a cable I’m asking every question that comes to mind XD


----------



## Giraku

aaf evo said:


> I see this new(?) 2 pin connector listed for the Janus, it's called a 2 pin flat. Is this essentially the same thing as the regular 2 pin they've been using minus the two black squares? It should fit the same as the 2 pin on the right, correct?
> 
> Also does anyone know how much it is to get the Janus 2.5mm->3.5mm pigtail adapter separately? The Janus comes with either 3.5mm or 4.5mm, just curious how much it is to get both.


I bought a Janus D with both 3.5mm and 4.5mm pigtail adapters. It cost me additional $300 on top of the Janus price. 
They don’t sell these adapters separately. $300 price is just for Janus owners.


----------



## aaf evo

Giraku said:


> I bought a Janus D with both 3.5mm and 4.5mm pigtail adapters. It cost me additional $300 on top of the Janus price.
> They don’t sell these adapters separately. $300 price is just for Janus owners.



Did you get that from musicteck? Yeah. Not sure $300 for me is worth it for both.


----------



## Giraku

aaf evo said:


> Did you get that from musicteck? Yeah. Not sure $300 for me is worth it for both.


I bought directly from Effect Audio.


----------



## Deezel177

aaf evo said:


> I see this new(?) 2 pin connector listed for the Janus, it's called a 2 pin flat. Is this essentially the same thing as the regular 2 pin they've been using minus the two black squares? It should fit the same as the 2 pin on the right, correct?
> 
> Also does anyone know how much it is to get the Janus 2.5mm->3.5mm pigtail adapter separately? The Janus comes with either 3.5mm or 4.5mm, just curious how much it is to get both.



The ones on the left will only fit non-recessed sockets. Empire Ears use a semi-recessed/recessed socket, so the ones on the left won’t fit your LX. I’d recommend always going for the one on the right to ensure maximum compatibility going forward.


----------



## aaf evo

Deezel177 said:


> The ones on the left will only fit non-recessed sockets. Empire Ears use a semi-recessed/recessed socket, so the ones on the left won’t fit your LX. I’d recommend always going for the one on the right to ensure maximum compatibility going forward.



Thank you! Appreciate it


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> The new parts are looking great Eric (also the other ones I saw on the website)!
> 
> Been having a bit of an Ares II 8-wire/Lionheart shootout the past couple of days and it looks like Lionheart might be getting its revenge on the 8-wire. At first I was not too impressed with the synergy, as it was a little too laid-back, but then I remembered that this might also have to do with source synergy. So I played around with an adapter (sorry, not an EA one [bows head in shame]) and running Lionheart from the SE out of my AK70 has really changed how I feel about the Lionheart/Phantom pairing. Really starting to love it, in fact! So it looks like the coming days I will have a bit of a 'battle royale' to see if I can decide which is my favourite. Both offer some really great strengths.
> 
> Once the result is in, I will edit my Phantom review to explain the aspect of source synergy and why going from the SE out of my AK70 works considerably better in my opinion.



Im looking forward to that mini shoot out buddy!  Meanwhile, will you be attending Canjam London? 



aaf evo said:


> I see this new(?) 2 pin connector listed for the Janus, it's called a 2 pin flat. Is this essentially the same thing as the regular 2 pin they've been using minus the two black squares? It should fit the same as the 2 pin on the right, correct?
> 
> Also does anyone know how much it is to get the Janus 2.5mm->3.5mm pigtail adapter separately? The Janus comes with either 3.5mm or 4.5mm, just curious how much it is to get both.



We offered the option of "Flat" 2Pin for users who are having CIEMs / IEMs that has a flat 2pin ports. However, to be safe, our usual 2Pin will be able to fit all 2Pin CIEM/IEMs. Meanwhile, the Janus Pigtail adaptor is only sold to "Janus" owners. An additional would be US$300. 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Im looking forward to that mini shoot out buddy!  Meanwhile, will you be attending Canjam London?
> 
> We offered the option of "Flat" 2Pin for users who are having CIEMs / IEMs that has a flat 2pin ports. However, to be safe, our usual 2Pin will be able to fit all 2Pin CIEM/IEMs. Meanwhile, the Janus Pigtail adaptor is only sold to "Janus" owners. An additional would be US$300.
> 
> -Eric


I'm playing around a bit with gear synergy and different types of music, and it is really interesting how different cables accentuate different instruments or give a different presentation that I feel works really well for certain types of music. So the Ares II 4-wire I like for intimate jazz, whereas the 8-wire is awesome for Beethoven. The Silver + Gold PlusSound cable I have really accentuates violins, which was what led me to experiment with Lionheart because the tonality of woodwinds with the PlusSound was a little bright. With Lionheart there seems to be a balance that works really well for violins (I can't stop listening to Paganini's concerto No.4), but maintains a great tonality for woodwinds and brass in Beethoven and also still manages to provide some intimacy for jazz. Will keep trying out a few more things. 

I hope I can make it to Canjam, as I really want to, but I am in a bit of a similar situation to last year and might need to travel to the Netherlands at some point this month. Hopefully I can be there on at least one of the days and perhaps with a little luck on both. It would be great to catch up with you and quite a few other people I know who will be there!


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> I'm playing around a bit with gear synergy and different types of music, and it is really interesting how different cables accentuate different instruments or give a different presentation that I feel works really well for certain types of music. So the Ares II 4-wire I like for intimate jazz, whereas the 8-wire is awesome for Beethoven. The Silver + Gold PlusSound cable I have really accentuates violins, which was what led me to experiment with Lionheart because the tonality of woodwinds with the PlusSound was a little bright. With Lionheart there seems to be a balance that works really well for violins (I can't stop listening to Paganini's concerto No.4), but maintains a great tonality for woodwinds and brass in Beethoven and also still manages to provide some intimacy for jazz. Will keep trying out a few more things.
> 
> I hope I can make it to Canjam, as I really want to, but I am in a bit of a similar situation to last year and might need to travel to the Netherlands at some point this month. Hopefully I can be there on at least one of the days and perhaps with a little luck on both. It would be great to catch up with you and quite a few other people I know who will be there!



That's excellent that you're able to have so much fun with these different cables. Personally, i've grown quite fond of the "Ares II 8 wires" lately and i do concur that it makes everything perform at a grander scale. Meanwhile, we'll be travelling to Amsterdam after London, so definitely there's chance to catch up! 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> That's excellent that you're able to have so much fun with these different cables. Personally, i've grown quite fond of the "Ares II 8 wires" lately and i do concur that it makes everything perform at a grander scale.


It is a lot of fun and I am not even trying to do it systematically, instead I just allow myself to get drawn into the music and see which pairing draws me in the most with certain types of music. 

My main question now is whether I prefer the scale and fullness (tonality) of the 8-wire, which is absolutely fantastic, to the more refined sound and really impressive imaging of Lionheart. I am not sure yet if that will end with a clear favourite, as both offer specific advantages.


EffectAudio said:


> Meanwhile, we'll be travelling to Amsterdam after London, so definitely there's chance to catch up!
> 
> -Eric


Awesome! Are you visiting Rick? We will move back to the Netherlands later this year and I am really looking forward to swinging by Amsterdam myself to try out all the goodies Rick has in store. Hopefully meet up with Nic and perhaps a few others there as well. We'll turn Amsterdam into a mini-Singapore (in terms of head-fi)!


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> It is a lot of fun and I am not even trying to do it systematically, instead I just allow myself to get drawn into the music and see which pairing draws me in the most with certain types of music.
> 
> My main question now is whether I prefer the scale and fullness (tonality) of the 8-wire, which is absolutely fantastic, to the more refined sound and really impressive imaging of Lionheart. I am not sure yet if that will end with a clear favourite, as both offer specific advantages.
> 
> Awesome! Are you visiting Rick? We will move back to the Netherlands later this year and I am really looking forward to swinging by Amsterdam myself to try out all the goodies Rick has in store. Hopefully meet up with Nic and perhaps a few others there as well. We'll turn Amsterdam into a mini-Singapore (in terms of head-fi)!



Indeed, They both certainly have their unique appeals and allure  I have the luxury of choice fortunately  Yep, im visiting Rick @Adventure. It'll be so awesome if you can join us 

In the meantime, i've been crafting some very personalised emails the entire day to a selected few on something major thats coming! Check your inboxes! 

-Eric


----------



## nomad24

Thank you Eric! I am very happy to be one of the selected few to be offered this incredible chance, but, I have a few questions about the email I received. I figured others might have the same questions and could ask them here. Or do you prefer the questions be asked directly via email?


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Anyone happen to have Ares II (or an extra) they'd like to let go at a used price? I am getting a Campfire Audio Orion and think trying a copper vs silver pairing would be fun.

Looking for a 3.5 mm // MMCX setup. Thanks.


----------



## twice tzuyu

Drunkenmunkey said:


> Anyone happen to have Ares II (or an extra) they'd like to let go at a used price? I am getting a Campfire Audio Orion and think trying a copper vs silver pairing would be fun.
> 
> Looking for a 3.5 mm // MMCX setup. Thanks.


Wouldn't you want to get a silver cable like a Thor Silver if you wanted to try a copper vs silver pairing as the Orion comes with a copper cable (spc)?


----------



## pithyginger63

@Deezel177 I remember you once mentioned a leo-mars hybrid. Would you mind describing it again?


----------



## korvin12

pithyginger63 said:


> @Deezel177 I remember you once mentioned a leo-mars hybrid. Would you mind describing it again?



So sorry bro to chip in, but are you talking about the mars4leonidas4 8 wire?


----------



## pithyginger63

korvin12 said:


> So sorry bro to chip in, but are you talking about the mars4leonidas4 8 wire?


I believe it was a 2leo2mars 4 wire.


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> @Deezel177 I remember you once mentioned a leo-mars hybrid. Would you mind describing it again?



The hybrid I tried was indeed a 4-wire Leo/Mars hybrid (2L + 2M). It had a bright, energetic and sparkly signature without losing body in the bass and midrange. Its dominant trait is clarity-based transparency with great top-end extension *and* linearity, stage openness and air. For me, it's one of the best high-end cables to get if you're looking for sheer clarity, but whilst maintaining the heft of instruments and vocals too. One might call it a Horus Jr., but the Horus is much more guttural in the bass IIRC, along with greater transparency and stability.


----------



## pithyginger63

Deezel177 said:


> The hybrid I tried was indeed a 4-wire Leo/Mars hybrid (2L + 2M). It had a bright, energetic and sparkly signature without losing body in the bass and midrange. Its dominant trait is clarity-based transparency with great top-end extension *and* linearity, stage openness and air. For me, it's one of the best high-end cables to get if you're looking for sheer clarity, but whilst maintaining the heft of instruments and vocals too. One might call it a Horus Jr., but the Horus is much more guttural in the bass IIRC, along with greater transparency and stability.


interesting, i might get one. how much is it?


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> interesting, i might get one. how much is it?



IIRC, it was S$100-200 pricier than the Mars, so approximately S$1600-1700. I’d recommend e-mailing Effect Audio directly for the USD price.


----------



## pithyginger63

Deezel177 said:


> IIRC, it was S$100-200 pricier than the Mars, so approximately S$1600-1700. I’d recommend e-mailing Effect Audio directly for the USD price.


Thanks!


----------



## pithyginger63

Deezel177 said:


> IIRC, it was S$100-200 pricier than the Mars, so approximately S$1600-1700. I’d recommend e-mailing Effect Audio directly for the USD price.


wait a minute, if it's close to $1300 usd, wouldn't it be a better idea to save up for a horus at $1600?


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> wait a minute, if it's close to $1300 usd, wouldn't it be a better idea to save up for a horus at $1600?



The Horus is around S$2400-2500; around 50% pricier than the Leo/Mars.


----------



## pithyginger63 (Jul 9, 2018)

Deezel177 said:


> The Horus is around S$2400-2500; around 50% pricier than the Leo/Mars.


i see, thanks. I know you probably havent had too much time with the a12t, but how do you think it would pair? 

I may be blaspheming here but how does the plussound x8 gpc/gph/gps compare?


----------



## EffectAudio

Personalised invitation for the "Horus 8" just went out! 

- Eric


----------



## pithyginger63

EffectAudio said:


> Personalised invitation for the "Horus 8" just went out!
> 
> - Eric


----------



## Blommen

EffectAudio said:


> Personalised invitation for the "Horus 8" just went out!
> 
> - Eric



Wow! That is probably the best looking cable I've ever seen!

That is really unfair of you Eric, I am picking up my Thor II 8-wire today and now you show me this


----------



## EffectAudio

Blommen said:


> Wow! That is probably the best looking cable I've ever seen!
> 
> That is really unfair of you Eric, I am picking up my Thor II 8-wire today and now you show me this



Would it be better if i show this instead?


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Would it be better if i show this instead?



That's a really cool video Eric, great to see the master at work! Very much looking forward to seeing some impression of Horus 8 coming in!


----------



## Decreate

Earlier today I got a message from the distributor here in HK saying that my Janus D had arrived. Got really excited and rushed right over. However once I got there and opened the box, I found that it arrived with a 2.5mm balanced plug and a piggy tail cable to convert it to 4.4mm. I told them that I had specifically ordered one with a 4.4mm plug but was informed that all Janus cables came with 2.5mm plugs and a piggy tail cable to convert to whatever termination that was requested. Wasn't really happy with that but I thought if I was happy with the cable I could learn to live with the piggy tail. Unfortunately once I plugged everything in I found there was no sound coming out of my left ear piece. I fidgeted around with the 2.5mm connector of the piggy tail and found the sound to cut in and out of the left ear piece. Really wished that the cable was terminated with a 4.4mm plug, now I have to wait for it to be sent back to EA to get fixed....


----------



## klyzon

The build quality of the horus 8 is really excellent. Ultra premium feel with malleable cable.


----------



## Deezel177

Decreate said:


> Earlier today I got a message from the distributor here in HK saying that my Janus D had arrived. Got really excited and rushed right over. However once I got there and opened the box, I found that it arrived with a 2.5mm balanced plug and a piggy tail cable to convert it to 4.4mm. I told them that I had specifically ordered one with a 4.4mm plug but was informed that all Janus cables came with 2.5mm plugs and a piggy tail cable to convert to whatever termination that was requested. Wasn't really happy with that but I thought if I was happy with the cable I could learn to live with the piggy tail. Unfortunately once I plugged everything in I found there was no sound coming out of my left ear piece. I fidgeted around with the 2.5mm connector of the piggy tail and found the sound to cut in and out of the left ear piece. Really wished that the cable was terminated with a 4.4mm plug, now I have to wait for it to be sent back to EA to get fixed....



I just spoke to Eric and he confirmed that all Janus cables will be terminated in 2.5mm with customer-specified adapters. He’s mostly cross by the fact that your HK dealer hasn’t informed you of this, because this info has been available to all dealers for weeks, as well as to everyone who’s pre-ordered directly. Regardless, you can rest assured that the EA team are more than ready to deal with your issue.


----------



## Decreate

Deezel177 said:


> I just spoke to Eric and he confirmed that all Janus cables will be terminated in 2.5mm with customer-specified adapters. He’s mostly cross by the fact that your HK dealer hasn’t informed you of this, because this info has been available to all dealers for weeks, as well as to everyone who’s pre-ordered directly. Regardless, you can rest assured that the EA team are more than ready to deal with your issue.


Thanks, guess I'll just have to continue waiting until it gets fixed.


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> i see, thanks. I know you probably havent had too much time with the a12t, but how do you think it would pair?
> 
> I may be blaspheming here but how does the plussound x8 gpc/gph/gps compare?



I personally think the U12t is transparent and neutral, so the Leo/Mars wouldn't pair well with it unless you were looking to maximise sheer clarity and detail. The PlusSound GPC would probably work better in adding some richness and body without compromising resolution and separation. I haven't tried the GPS in a while and the GPH at all, so I can't comment.


----------



## twice tzuyu

Deezel177 said:


> I personally think the U12t is transparent and neutral, so the Leo/Mars wouldn't pair well with it unless you were looking to maximise sheer clarity and detail. The PlusSound GPC would probably work better in adding some richness and body without compromising resolution and separation. I haven't tried the GPS in a while and the GPH at all, so I can't comment.


Am I wrong to assume that the Plussound GPC would be similar to the Lionheart apart from the fact the Lionheart uses GPC and SPC?


----------



## Deezel177

twice tzuyu said:


> Am I wrong to assume that the Plussound GPC would be similar to the Lionheart apart from the fact the Lionheart uses GPC and SPC?



Well, you must remember that each manufacturers’ wires are processed according to their specifications, which includes strand count, dampening, Litz type, where the conductor is sourced from, etc. As a result, pure silver cables from different companies sound different, and the same applies to copper, SPC, GPC, etc. Even in the development of Lionheart, Effect Audio apparently tried over eight different variants of copper before settling on the one they eventually gold-plated. So, I wouldn’t say the Lionheart and GPC would sound the same if the Lionheart was fully GPC. Actually, one of Effect Audio’s region-soecific cables was fully GPC; it was the Thailand-only one I believe.

In terms of sound, from what I can recall, the Lionheart has a more vibrant upper-midrange. As a result, vocals have a livelier timbre. The lower-treble has more sparkle as well for clearer articulation. The GPC has a more linear signature by comparison.


----------



## pithyginger63

Deezel177 said:


> Well, you must remember that each manufacturers’ wires are processed according to their specifications, which includes strand count, dampening, Litz type, where the conductor is sourced from, etc. As a result, pure silver cables from different companies sound different, and the same applies to copper, SPC, GPC, etc. Even in the development of Lionheart, Effect Audio apparently tried over eight different variants of copper before settling on the one they eventually gold-plated. So, I wouldn’t say the Lionheart and GPC would sound the same if the Lionheart was fully GPC. Actually, one of Effect Audio’s region-soecific cables was fully GPC; it was the Thailand-only one I believe.
> 
> In terms of sound, from what I can recall, the Lionheart has a more vibrant upper-midrange. As a result, vocals have a livelier timbre. The lower-treble has more sparkle as well for clearer articulation. The GPC has a more linear signature by comparison.


I'm assuming this was a 4wire gpc


----------



## Giraku

Decreate said:


> Thanks, guess I'll just have to continue waiting until it gets fixed.


I had a similar issue with my Janus D. It turned out that the tip of the 2.5mm plug was slightly crooked so that connection was on/off depending on the rotation angle. Try twisting the plug and experiment with the angles with the pigtail adapter. You may find an "optimal" position where problem disappears. I guess a certain batch of the 2.5mm plugs have this problem.
But the good news is the customer support of Effect Audio is fantastic. Eric was quick acting and arranged an exchange for me. When they shipped a replacement, I shipped back the problematic one to them. This way, I had minimal time gap (just one day) without Janus. So kudos to Eric for such a flexible and fantastic customer care.


----------



## Blommen

EffectAudio said:


> Would it be better if i show this instead?










Thor II in da house!!

First impressions : Damn beautiful cable, love the new PS-plug. Package oozes quality and luxury. No leather pouch like the Lionheart but honestly, when am I putting my cable in a pouch?
As for sound it needs some burn in, but right off the bat: Holy batman, tha bass!!! Wow, ok this is my kind of silver! Very clean, superb extension, rumble like there is no tomorrow.

I'll post again when I've spend some more time with it...


----------



## Decreate

Giraku said:


> I had a similar issue with my Janus D. It turned out that the tip of the 2.5mm plug was slightly crooked so that connection was on/off depending on the rotation angle. Try twisting the plug and experiment with the angles with the pigtail adapter. You may find an "optimal" position where problem disappears. I guess a certain batch of the 2.5mm plugs have this problem.
> But the good news is the customer support of Effect Audio is fantastic. Eric was quick acting and arranged an exchange for me. When they shipped a replacement, I shipped back the problematic one to them. This way, I had minimal time gap (just one day) without Janus. So kudos to Eric for such a flexible and fantastic customer care.


I was actually at the distributor's office so I left the cable with them. Now I will need to wait and see how long it will take to get the cable fixed and sent back to them...


----------



## San Man

Decreate said:


> I was actually at the distributor's office so I left the cable with them. Now I will need to wait and see how long it will take to get the cable fixed and sent back to them...



Is it the cable, or the pigtail adapter that's giving you problems?


----------



## aaf evo

Ordered a Janus d from a fellow head fier. Can’t wait!


----------



## Decreate

San Man said:


> Is it the cable, or the pigtail adapter that's giving you problems?


I'm not really sure whether it was the male 2.5mm plug of the cable or the female adapter of the pigtail because there wasn't another adapter I could try at that time...


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> I'm assuming this was a 4wire gpc



Yep.


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

Wyville said:


> That's a really cool video Eric, great to see the master at work! Very much looking forward to seeing some impression of Horus 8 coming in!



Awesome video. Cool to see how theyre put together.


----------



## Bosk

Just put my Ares II 8 wire 2pin/2.5mm up for sale in the classifieds if anyone's interested. Its an amazing cable but not quite synergistic with my Spartan IV's in the way I was hoping.


----------



## aaf evo

So the Horus 8 isn’t available for the general public to purchase correct? It looks beautiful.


----------



## San Man

aaf evo said:


> So the Horus 8 isn’t available for the general public to purchase correct? It looks beautiful.



No, it's an upgrade to selected few existing owners


----------



## San Man

Decreate said:


> I'm not really sure whether it was the male 2.5mm plug of the cable or the female adapter of the pigtail because there wasn't another adapter I could try at that time...



Hope it's just the adapter.   Wasn't there a DAP at that store you could have plugged the cable itself into, just to rule it out?


----------



## San Man

aaf evo said:


> Ordered a Janus d from a fellow head fier. Can’t wait!



You won't regret it


----------



## aaf evo

San Man said:


> No, it's an upgrade to selected few existing owners



I see, they offer this free of charge?



San Man said:


> You won't regret it



Really excited to receive it


----------



## San Man

aaf evo said:


> I see, they offer this free of charge?



No


----------



## Wyville (Jul 10, 2018)

So as I indicated last week, I have been having a little bit of a shootout between Lionheart and the Ares II 8-wire when paired with my Phantom and I think I now have a pretty good idea of their relative strengths, and no idea which pairing I prefer because both are flipping awesome in their own right. 

Initially I did not care much for the Lionheart/Phantom pairing because it was a little too laid-back. I felt strings were a bit too soft and brass instruments lacked presence, both lacking bite. Because I have had issues with synergy between cables/IEMs and the balanced out from my AK70, I tried going from SE with an adapter from Astrotec and in the case of Lionheart I felt it transformed the synergy from "great, but not optimal" to "blimey! I can't stop listening"-awesomeness.






The difference in sound is not that significant, quite subtle actually, but it seems to be just in the right places to synergise really well. In comparison, the difference for the Ares II 8-wire between balanced and SE is less noticeable because synergy with the balanced out is already really good and I do not notice the specific differences as clearly (not sure if wire count is also a factor here).

Lionheart when compared to the Ares II 8-wire provides a slightly brighter sound, but still very much with a wonderfully warm and natural tonality. It is most noticeable with classical music where strings become slightly accentuated and bass instruments are moved a little further back. Notes are to my ears slightly leaner and instruments are less full sounding but with exceptional clarity. Lionheart also seems to extend a little more on both sides, increasing clarity and resolution, where the Ares II 8-wire adds tons of space and just sounds grander altogether. Compared back to back I would say that the Ares II 8-wire is more capable of giving me the feeling like I am sitting in a prime seat at the Royal Albert Hall, whereas Lionheart feels more intimate. Indeed, the Ares II 8-wire adds a real sense of drama and boldness, while Lionheart adds refinement and liquidity to the music that is unbelievably gorgeous.

Where I think Lionheart really scores exceptionally well is with strings. Ares II 8-wire has slightly sweet strings with great texture and detail, but Lionheart takes that up a notch and adds a wonderful bite to the strings, that sound sharper and more detailed to the point that when I listen to Paganini's Concerto No.4 (my new addiction) I can hear the tension of the strings and the acrobatics of the bow on those strings. From _legato_ to _spiccato_ and from _tremolo_ to _jeté_, Lionheart presents the techniques with astonishing clarity, detail and a brightness that is so incredibly good when techniques are used that produce an icy and eerie high tone. With the Ares II 8-wire that hair-raising iciness is not quite as capable of stimulating the pilomotor reflex because it is just a hair (pardon the pun) too sweet. With Lionheart though... Oh boy, spine-tingling pleasure as I listen to Saint-Saëns' _Danse Macabre_.

Not just violins do well here, at the other end of the frequency range the cello sounds marvellously good as well. Bach's Cello Suites sound great with the Ares II 8-wire, but Lionheart adds more texture and detail. Playing techniques come through brilliantly here as well and I can more clearly hear the resonance in the body of the cello. This results in a slightly less weighty, yet still more realistic sounding cello.

Overall, I am loving the pairing with Lionheart right now and will probably keep it paired with the Phantom for the time being. But that is also because I listen to Paganini a lot at the moment and I am sure that at some point I will switch back to grandness of the Ares II 8-wire, which is just as addictive to listen to. So no clear winner here. If I were forced to make a choice, perhaps Lionheart takes it by a narrow margin because I love the added texture that comes through and the gorgeous liquidity that I feel is so unique to Lionheart.


----------



## Decreate

San Man said:


> Hope it's just the adapter.   Wasn't there a DAP at that store you could have plugged the cable itself into, just to rule it out?


I ordered it from the local distributor so I actually went to his office and not a shop to pick up the cable.


----------



## natemact

Wyville said:


> So as I indicated last week, I have been having a little bit of a shootout between Lionheart and the Ares II 8-wire when paired with my Phantom and I think I now have a pretty good idea of their relative strengths, and no idea which pairing I prefer because both are flipping awesome in their own right.
> 
> Initially I did not care much for the Lionheart/Phantom pairing because it was a little too laid-back. I felt strings were a bit too soft and brass instruments lacked presence, both lacking bite. Because I have had issues with synergy between cables/IEMs and the balanced out from my AK70, I tried going from SE with an adapter from Astrotec and in the case of Lionheart I felt it transformed the synergy from "great, but not optimal" to "blimey! I can't stop listening"-awesomeness.
> 
> ...


Well done sir! I wonder if this will change when the new dappy...??...dappy...???...dappycomes in? Ohhh, I see the err in my ways now. I was combining dap _with_ doggy***

Based on what's being tossed around here by yourself and others, Ares II 8-wire is definitely the next cable for my Phantoms. I have to be stingy ATM and the A8 shows itself to be sensitive to my needs. Awe, thanks Ares 8. You're sweet. 

Really starting to sound like - other than Ares II - A8 is among top of the heap SQ/$ for Phantom.

***honestly, I was this - insert forefinger + thumb gesture - close to scrapping such terribleness from the record before dubiously clicking "post reply"


----------



## Wyville

natemact said:


> Well done sir! I wonder if this will change when the new dappy...??...dappy...???...dappycomes in? Ohhh, I see the err in my ways now. I was combining dap _with_ doggy***
> 
> Based on what's being tossed around here by yourself and others, Ares II 8-wire is definitely the next cable for my Phantoms. I have to be stingy ATM and the A8 shows itself to be sensitive to my needs. Awe, thanks Ares 8. You're sweet.
> 
> ...


Haha! Not far off, as I still owe my wife a doggy for the Phantom and then I will need to add another doggy for a dappy.  I want to look for a slightly less laid-back DAP and expect I will then be switching back to balanced. It just seems to be something typical of the AK70 (and my personal preferences of course).

Overall I would say that the Ares II 8-wire is great value not just for the Phantom. I am listening to the 8-wire right now with my Custom Art Ei.3 and the pairing rocks! Again, the intimate sounding Ei.3 just scale to greatness with the 8-wire and get a great sense of energy. Loving this pairing. So when it is not paired with my Phantom, it will be paired with my Ei.3.


----------



## San Man

Decreate said:


> I ordered it from the local distributor so I actually went to his office and not a shop to pick up the cable.



Bummer, I thought you could have tested it there with something


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Haha! Not far off, as I still owe my wife a doggy for the Phantom and then I will need to add another doggy for a dappy.  I want to look for a slightly less laid-back DAP and expect I will then be switching back to balanced. It just seems to be something typical of the AK70 (and my personal preferences of course).
> 
> Overall I would say that the Ares II 8-wire is great value not just for the Phantom. I am listening to the 8-wire right now with my Custom Art Ei.3 and the pairing rocks! Again, the intimate sounding Ei.3 just scale to greatness with the 8-wire and get a great sense of energy. Loving this pairing. So when it is not paired with my Phantom, it will be paired with my Ei.3.



Sounds like an A&whatevertheheckitis SE100 is in the books for you.


----------



## pithyginger63 (Jul 10, 2018)

Deezel177 said:


> A&whatevertheheckitis


lololololololololololololol anyone have the tilty screen one?

@Wyville do you only own the ak70?

does anyone know when the hiby r3 will be purchasable? I need a transport for my mojo


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> lololololololololololololol anyone have the tilty screen one?
> 
> @Wyville do you only own the ak70?
> 
> does anyone know when the hiby r3 will be purchasable? I need a transport for my mojo



To be fair, a friend of mine tried the SR15 (the tilted screen one) and he found it very ergonomic. The slant of the body matches perfectly with a right-handed grip, so when held, the screen is perfectly straight. Though, it only applies to a right-handed grip. Holding it with the left hand makes the tilt even worse.


----------



## pithyginger63

Deezel177 said:


> To be fair, a friend of mine tried the SR15 (the tilted screen one) and he found it very ergonomic. The slant of the body matches perfectly with a right-handed grip, so when held, the screen is perfectly straight. Though, it only applies to a right-handed grip. Holding it with the left hand makes the tilt even worse.


rip i hold my devices with my left hand, time to petition for a left side version. did you see my message in the shootout thread? about currawong's discord server


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> rip i hold my devices with my left hand, time to petition for a left side version. did you see my message in the shootout thread? about currawong's discord server



I did. That’s up to you, man.


----------



## Wyville (Jul 11, 2018)

Deezel177 said:


> Sounds like an A&whatevertheheckitis SE100 is in the books for you.


Spot on!  From what I have read so far it seems like the A&Sillylongname SE100 might well be better suited to my preferences and it is the first DAP that I am as interested in as the WM1A, which still tops my wish list (mostly because of its wonderful battery life). I am keeping my fingers crossed Sony will come up with some interesting new goodies in the coming months.


pithyginger63 said:


> @Wyville do you only own the ak70?


Yep, I have the first AK70. Really nice player overall and I generally love the sound of it. It is just occasionally that I find the synergy less than optimal, which is probably an indication that I am becoming a spoiled little audiophile brat.


----------



## pithyginger63

Deezel177 said:


> I did. That’s up to you, man.


do you have a discord account?
pm me your id


----------



## tim0chan

pithyginger63 said:


> lololololololololololololol anyone have the tilty screen one?
> 
> @Wyville do you only own the ak70?
> 
> does anyone know when the hiby r3 will be purchasable? I need a transport for my mojo


Use the shanling m0, much better and cheaper as a transport


----------



## pithyginger63

tim0chan said:


> Use the shanling m0, much better and cheaper as a transport


thx, I was worried about it being a little too small. iirc it's not Android right?


----------



## tim0chan

pithyginger63 said:


> thx, I was worried about it being a little too small. iirc it's not Android right?


Not android but since u r just using it as a transport and not for the sound it's sufficient


----------



## haiku




----------



## twice tzuyu

I would like to ask if is the Ares II using the same insulation as the other cables because I have an Ares II+ and the cable is very stiff. The braiding above the Y-Split is already messed up.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

twice tzuyu said:


> I would like to ask if is the Ares II using the same insulation as the other cables because I have an Ares II+ and the cable is very stiff. The braiding above the Y-Split is already messed up.



Hi, I have Ares II (no plus) and Thor Silver II. Both cables are very flexible and comfortable to use.


----------



## kubig123

twice tzuyu said:


> I would like to ask if is the Ares II using the same insulation as the other cables because I have an Ares II+ and the cable is very stiff. The braiding above the Y-Split is already messed up.


I have the Ares II+ and I don’t think is stiff, definitely is not as supple as the regular Ares since it’s a thicker cable. 
I bought also a couple of demo cables from a store that showed some used on the plugs but the cables were still in great condition without showing wear or damage.


----------



## klyzon

I think the insulation of the ares II isn’t as flexible as say Leonidas and Horus. Still wouldn’t consider it stiff though. Just that their higher end cables are really supple and soft


----------



## twice tzuyu

klyzon said:


> I think the insulation of the ares II isn’t as flexible as say Leonidas and Horus. Still wouldn’t consider it stiff though. Just that their higher end cables are really supple and soft


Interesting because on the website, it says that that the Ares II uses the same insulation as the Leonidas.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I too have noticed Ares Ii being stiffer than the other EA cables I have. I believe it is not the insulation, but the wire itself.


----------



## aaf evo

Musicteck has the Lionheart for $100 off right now if anyone is looking to buy one. 

My Janus D also arrives tomorrow


----------



## pithyginger63

twice tzuyu said:


> Interesting because on the website, it says that that the Ares II uses the same insulation as the Leonidas.


uhhhhh..... nice name


----------



## aaf evo

Just received my Janus D. Absolutely beautiful cable and I’m enjoying what I’m hearing so far with my LX from my iPhone. Can’t put it to a real test until my DX200 Ti arrives next week as I sold my regular one today. 

Mixed thoughts on the 8 wires though, it may be too thick for me behind the ears. I’ll give it more time


----------



## aaf evo

Does anyone have any recommendations for a case that'll fit my CIEM LX and the Janus D nicely? The 8 wire is so thick it doesn't fit in my old case very well anymore.

TIA.


----------



## PinkyPowers

aaf evo said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a case that'll fit my CIEM LX and the Janus D nicely? The 8 wire is so thick it doesn't fit in my old case very well anymore.
> 
> TIA.



I carry my LX and 8-Wire Thor in the little EE baggie, which I carry inside a CaseLogic camera case. Not the most secure setup in the world, but not bad, either.


----------



## aaf evo

PinkyPowers said:


> I carry my LX and 8-Wire Thor in the little EE baggie, which I carry inside a CaseLogic camera case. Not the most secure setup in the world, but not bad, either.



I was actually told from Ethan the EE bag is recommended for home use. Maybe I should give that a shot then. Do you have a link to this camera case?


----------



## koven

aaf evo said:


> Musicteck has the Lionheart for $100 off right now if anyone is looking to buy one.
> 
> My Janus D also arrives tomorrow



399 seems like a good price for Lionheart! I was about to get the Thor II but maybe the Lionheart is better for the same price? 

Which of these cables do you guys think pairs better w/ a warm IEM? I'm looking for improved transparency and treble extension mainly.


----------



## Giraku

aaf evo said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a case that'll fit my CIEM LX and the Janus D nicely? The 8 wire is so thick it doesn't fit in my old case very well anymore.
> 
> TIA.


I’m using the leather case came with Leonidas. It’s big enough to accommodate Janus D plus 2 pigtail adapters.


----------



## San Man

This holds my 1a, LX, and 3 cables 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XYMDC88/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## PinkyPowers

aaf evo said:


> I was actually told from Ethan the EE bag is recommended for home use. Maybe I should give that a shot then. Do you have a link to this camera case?



It's not a special product unlike any other. Just any old camera bag/case big enough to carry your gear.

In fact, I just bought a new one, completely different, yet ultimately, servers just as well.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CHT6CRC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My DAP slips nicely into that thin sub-section, then a few IEMs in little bags or smaller cases can fit into the main space. There's plenty of pockets for SD cards, cables, and ear tips.


----------



## aaf evo

I'm probably in the minority here, but anyone else that doesn't really get along with the 8 wire configuration? I love the looks but I feel like there's too much weight.


----------



## San Man

Arnuld : "go an pamp sum iruunnn"


----------



## aaf evo

San Man said:


> Arnuld : "go an pamp sum iruunnn"



Hahaha. It's just behind my ear at the top. It's not really a deal breaker but it is noticeable at times.


----------



## tim0chan

aaf evo said:


> Hahaha. It's just behind my ear at the top. It's not really a deal breaker but it is noticeable at times.


Maybe you can adjust the angle of the hooks? Use gentle heating with a heat gun or a hair dryer


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

Testing out the 8 wire ares ii is pretty dope but i just sit on my couch and listen. Only thing im disappointed in is its not a 16 wire config... just a matter of time I suppose


----------



## EffectAudio

【 HeadFi TV Feature - CanJam London Highlights 】

Gearing up for London trip? Catch the highlights of CanJam London 2018 in this video! Effect Audio will be featuring the all-new palladium based cable "Janus" in 'Dynamic.Ver' & 'Basso.Ver' along with our elusive 8 wired cables!

We'll be exhibiting alongside Jomo Audio, Vision Ears and Empire Ears in the main alleyway within the show! Do pop over for a chat if you're in the vicinity! 

Look forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## klyzon

aaf evo said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but anyone else that doesn't really get along with the 8 wire configuration? I love the looks but I feel like there's too much weight.



to me, its not really ergonomic enough to use 8 wire on the go, which is where i do most of my listening actually. Prefer something flexible and light


----------



## PinkyPowers

aaf evo said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but anyone else that doesn't really get along with the 8 wire configuration? I love the looks but I feel like there's too much weight.



I use a lapel clip for every cable. Even normal 4-wire are annoying to me without one. I don't like to feel resistance when moving my head.


----------



## Alson Chua

aaf evo said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but anyone else that doesn't really get along with the 8 wire configuration? I love the looks but I feel like there's too much weight.



I don’t like the big ass y-split looks ugly. But I will live with it because it sound better than 4 wire


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

Janus d is on the way recommended by eric, musicteck, and some headfi members. Wm1a janus d legend x. Pretty excited. Had a hard time sleeping last night. Hopefully will be here saturday.


----------



## proedros

Wyville said:


> Spot on!  From what I have read so far it seems like the A&Sillylongname SE100 might well be better suited to my preferences and it is the first DAP that *I am as interested in as the WM1A,* which still tops my wish list (mostly because of its wonderful battery life). I am keeping my fingers crossed Sony will come up with some interesting new goodies in the coming months.




there is a brand new wm1a FS at *650 euros *, which is extra cheap (cheapest i have seen in here) 

if i were you i would buy it , try it and if not like it just sell it at zero loss

win-win


----------



## Wyville

proedros said:


> there is a brand new wm1a FS at *650 euros *, which is extra cheap (cheapest i have seen in here)
> 
> if i were you i would buy it , try it and if not like it just sell it at zero loss
> 
> win-win


Sadly no win-win because our move will magically make our savings disappear.


----------



## Kerouac (Jul 20, 2018)

Wyville said:


> Sadly no win-win because our move will *magically make our savings disappear*.



Oh yeah, that fascinating_ 'magically disappearing'_ part...






...just wait 'till you have kids (or 25 dogs) 





Btw (but totally on topic), I really love the EA x MS Eos synergy on the Phantom atm! But because of multiple positive posts (and of course your review) + some extra advise from @Deezel177 (in a pm) on top of that, I decided to get me an Ares II 8 wire as well...

Good luck with the move later on this year


----------



## Wyville (Jul 20, 2018)

Kerouac said:


> Oh yeah, that fascinating_ 'magically disappearing'_ part...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If kids are more expensive, I don't want them!  I thought this hobby was expensive, but the move feels like...




I bet that when I see the moving truck pull up, all I will see is a WM1Z paired with the Erlkönig driving off into the sunset. 

Hope you get your 8-wire soon! It's awesomesauce!


----------



## Marat Sar

EffectAudio said:


> 【 HeadFi TV Feature - CanJam London Highlights 】
> 
> Gearing up for London trip? Catch the highlights of CanJam London 2018 in this video! Effect Audio will be featuring the all-new palladium based cable "Janus" in 'Dynamic.Ver' & 'Basso.Ver' along with our elusive 8 wired cables!
> 
> ...




Just bought two tickets for Sunday, TOTALLY gonna try out the Janus D for my u18 tzars. Pretty much why I'm visiting can jam.


----------



## pali

aaf evo said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but anyone else that doesn't really get along with the 8 wire configuration? I love the looks but I feel like there's too much weight.



Had an 8 wire before (not an EA cable though) and the only way I could use them for long periods was when I would run them through the back, with the main wire resting on one of my shoulders to carry the weight.


----------



## natemact

pali said:


> Had an 8 wire before (not an EA cable though) and the only way I could use them for long periods was when I would run them through the back, with the main wire resting on one of my shoulders to carry the weight.


Reading this makes me wonder if you knew the OS849 you wanted my help with is 8 wire? Too late now


----------



## pali

natemact said:


> Reading this makes me wonder if you knew the OS849 you wanted my help with is 8 wire? Too late now



Ha! I did, and am researching shirt clips and heat shrink methods already.  You know how it is, I'm ready to have a little discomfort for the perfect musical experience.

Do the Effect Audio 8 wires come with a shirt clip or heat shrink at all?


----------



## PinkyPowers

pali said:


> Ha! I did, and am researching shirt clips and heat shrink methods already.  You know how it is, I'm ready to have a little discomfort for the perfect musical experience.
> 
> Do the Effect Audio 8 wires come with a shirt clip or heat shrink at all?



Heatshrink, yes. Shirt clips no.

Just check Amazon for a bag of label clips. You can get quite a few for beans.


----------



## San Man

Audiophonicalistic said:


> Janus d is on the way recommended by eric, musicteck, and some headfi members. Wm1a janus d legend x. Pretty excited. Had a hard time sleeping last night. Hopefully will be here saturday.



Very good choice!   A MS modded 1a would complete the trifecta!


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

San Man said:


> Very good choice!   A MS modded 1a would complete the trifecta!



Sooner or later im going to get it modded. That is unless they release a new model. How long did it take for you to get it back?


----------



## San Man

Audiophonicalistic said:


> Sooner or later im going to get it modded. That is unless they release a new model. How long did it take for you to get it back?


It's not a quick process at all.   Either have a spare DAP to listen to or have an iem to burn-in while the 1a is gone.


----------



## Adventure (Jul 26, 2018)

Tuesday and Wednesday we did have a great time having Eric and Pauline @EffectAudio and Nic @flinkenick and me @Adventure  and my wife.
Great show in our shop with Effect Audio ...

The second day explore Amsterdam all together ..




We did take a canalboat ..





The bunch together




Hike along the canals and the Red Light District sorry no pictures from that!! 




Then we drove to the Zaanse Schans, Eric and Pauline wanted to see Dutch Windmills




And there they are windmills  ... real dutch landscape!!




So we did a show off for them ... Zaanse Schans well known for its scenery!




Eric, Nic Pauline and Mandy, thanks for two great days !!

Rick


----------



## thedanadamsusa

Well, I’ve spent a few hours running through some tracks on my R6, with my new Empire Ears Hermes VIs - using the stock cable with a SE connection. But I must say, in terms of; pure resolution, detail retrieval, layering, and general air in the music: just WOW! These are a genuine step up from my UM PRO 50s - which I always liked. Definitely the serious aural improvement that I was hoping for though.

The one thing I will add is the overall balance of the sound signature feels a little bass-light, and treble forward - I’m guessing it’s mostly an impedance issue? The impedance rating on the Hermes VI is only 17 ohms, I believe. One thing I intend on doing is adding an Effect Audio Ares II 8-wire into the equation. Mainly because I want to get the most out of the R6 using a balanced connection. But I may have to add an iEmatch too...

Anyone with either first-hand experience of this manifestation of a treble-forward signature, or a combination of similar components would be greatly appreciated. Any thoughts?


----------



## tim0chan

thedanadamsusa said:


> Well, I’ve spent a few hours running through some tracks on my R6, with my new Empire Ears Hermes VIs - using the stock cable with a SE connection. But I must say, in terms of; pure resolution, detail retrieval, layering, and general air in the music: just WOW! These are a genuine step up from my UM PRO 50s - which I always liked. Definitely the serious aural improvement that I was hoping for though.
> 
> The one thing I will add is the overall balance of the sound signature feels a little bass-light, and treble forward - I’m guessing it’s mostly an impedance issue? The impedance rating on the Hermes VI is only 17 ohms, I believe. One thing I intend on doing is adding an Effect Audio Ares II 8-wire into the equation. Mainly because I want to get the most out of the R6 using a balanced connection. But I may have to add an iEmatch too...
> 
> Anyone with either first-hand experience of this manifestation of a treble-forward signature, or a combination of similar components would be greatly appreciated. Any thoughts?


I tried the r6 with my spartans, same thing happened. Please use the iematch to get the most out of your r6


----------



## thedanadamsusa

Good to know - I suspected as much, but it’s always encouraging to hear it from someone who has actually experienced it first-hand. Many thanks for this!


----------



## EagleWings (Jul 29, 2018)

My review of the Eros II 8-Wire is now up on EverydayListening.Net:

https://everydaylistening.net/2018/07/29/effect-audio-eros-ii-8-wire/


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 29, 2018)

I have been researching my next upgrade cables for my A18 for quite sometime now. I have read a ton of reviews and almost every post on these forums looking for some insight. I finally narrowed it down to the Lionheart based on my research, reading reviews, forums posts etc. and pulled the trigger today on the Musictek 399.00 sale price price. It’s a lot of money for upgrade cables, damn this hobby.
I’ll have it next week, I am really looking forward to experiencing EA products, I will post some my impressions once I get the time.


----------



## theveterans

Dionysus said:


> I have been researching my next upgrade cables for my A18 for quite sometime now. I have read a ton of reviews and almost every post on these forums looking for some insight. I finally narrowed it to down to the Lionheart based on my research, reading reviews, forums posts etc. and pulled the trigger today on the Musictek 399.00 sale price price. It’s a lot of money for upgrade cables, damn this hobby.
> I’ll have it next week, I am really looking forward to experiencing EA products, I will post some my impressions once I get the time.



Janus D synergizes more but cost 3x the Lionheart 4 wire though


----------



## thedanadamsusa (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm looking for a cable upgrade - using a balanced connection, for my Empire Ears Hermes VIs. I'm also using a Hiby R6, which really benefits from a balanced output. So far I've narrowed the cable options down to;

Ares II 8-wire
Lionheart
Thor II Silver

Now these are all perfectly good upgrade options - with their own signatures/emphasis, but I'm looking for the best synergy between; the cable, my IEMs, DAP. Does anyone have any first-hand experience of any of the combos? I'd be really interested to hear anyone's insights.

Thanks!


----------



## bvng3540

thedanadamsusa said:


> I'm looking for a cable upgrade - using a balanced connection, for my Empire Ears Hermes VIs. I'm also using a Hiby R6, which really benefits from a balanced output. So far I've narrowed the cable options down to;
> 
> Ares II 8-wire
> Lionheart
> ...


Pw audio 1960s if you have the money then goes for 1950s


----------



## Audiophonicalistic (Jul 29, 2018)

Dionysus said:


> I have been researching my next upgrade cables for my A18 for quite sometime now. I have read a ton of reviews and almost every post on these forums looking for some insight. I finally narrowed it down to the Lionheart based on my research, reading reviews, forums posts etc. and pulled the trigger today on the Musictek 399.00 sale price price. It’s a lot of money for upgrade cables, damn this hobby.
> I’ll have it next week, I am really looking forward to experiencing EA products, I will post some my impressions once I get the time.


 Before you know it you will be spending over 1000 on one. I know from experience


----------



## thedanadamsusa

bvng3540 said:


> Pw audio 1960s if you have the money then goes for 1950s


These cables read like they are great, although I’d have to question the diminishing returns from cables that will set you back $2000, and $1000 respectively.


----------



## thedanadamsusa

What I really am attempting to focus on is the following cables;

Ares II 8-wire
Lionheart
Thor II Silver

And their suitability/synergy with the Hiby R6 over a balanced connection. Obviously, I’m always happy to take advice on something maybe I haven’t considered. But ultimately I’ve read a fair amount of reviews for the three cables listed above and feel they would be well suited to my Hermes VIs - esp as Empire Ears are now using Effects Audio cables as standard on some of the newer models. I’m hoping someone has experience of one, or some of the combinations and can impart some advice.


----------



## EagleWings (Jul 30, 2018)

Is the Hermes working fine on the R6? My Phantom undergoes a reduction in transient speed and dynamics, when paired with the R6 due to impedance mismatch, as the player's Output Impedance is 10 Ohm. But truth be told, the sound becomes smooth and laidback, that I actually like the combo. 

With the R6 in the picture, I'd be more concerned about the Impedance mismatch with the IEM, than the synergy of the cable with the R6. But then if you like the R6+Hermes combo, tell us what you are looking to improve and what your preferences are. Because the 3 cables you have listed have different sound characteristics.


----------



## thedanadamsusa

EagleWings said:


> Is the Hermes working fine on the R6? My Phantom undergoes a reduction in transient speed and dynamics, when paired with the R6 due to impedance mismatch, as the player's Output Impedance is 10 Ohm. But truth be told, the sound becomes smooth and laidback, that I actually like the combo.
> 
> With the R6 in the picture, I'd be more concerned about the Impedance mismatch with the IEM, than the synergy of the cable with the R6. But then if you like the R6+Hermes combo, tell us what you are looking to improve and what your preferences are. Because the 3 cables you have listed have different sound characteristics.


Thanks for you input EagleWings, I hear you on the impedance issue - please see the pertinent  part of my original post;

The one thing I will add is the overall balance of the sound signature feels a little bass-light, and treble forward - I’m guessing it’s mostly an impedance issue? The impedance rating on the Hermes VI is only 17 ohms, I believe. One thing I intend on doing is adding an Effect Audio Ares II 8-wire, Lionheart, or Thor II into the equation. Mainly because I want to get the most out of the R6 using a balanced connection. But I may have to add an iEmatch too...


----------



## EagleWings

thedanadamsusa said:


> Thanks for you input EagleWings, I hear you on the impedance issue - please see the pertinent  part of my original post;
> 
> The one thing I will add is the overall balance of the sound signature feels a little bass-light, and treble forward - I’m guessing it’s mostly an impedance issue? The impedance rating on the Hermes VI is only 17 ohms, I believe. One thing I intend on doing is adding an Effect Audio Ares II 8-wire, Lionheart, or Thor II into the equation. Mainly because I want to get the most out of the R6 using a balanced connection. But I may have to add an iEmatch too...



Gotcha. Just read it. It looks like you are planning on using an IEMatch with the R6. From what I have heard from people I trust, IEMatch kinda affects the sound quality a little bit. So the improvement you would get out of adding the cable might be neutralised by the IEMatch. That's something to think about. Even if you are not going to use an IEMatch, using a cable to fix the tonality issue due to impedance mismatch, may not be a wise solution. I'm sorry to burst your bubble. But the money you intend to spend on a cable, could be better spent on a better DAP that would match better with the Hermes. Or you could replace the R6 with a similarly priced DAP and then choose a cable, based on what you want to improve in the combo.


----------



## thedanadamsusa

EagleWings said:


> Gotcha. Just read it. It looks like you are planning on using an IEMatch with the R6. From what I have heard from people I trust, IEMatch kinda affects the sound quality a little bit. So the improvement you would get out of adding the cable might be neutralised by the IEMatch. That's something to think about. Even if you are not going to use an IEMatch, using a cable to fix the tonality issue due to impedance mismatch, may not be a wise solution. I'm sorry to burst your bubble. But the money you intend to spend on a cable, could be better spent on a better DAP that would match better with the Hermes. Or you could replace the R6 with a similarly priced DAP and then choose a cable, based on what you want to improve in the combo.


That sounds fine, but I’ve recently updated my Westone UM PRO 50s to the Hermes VIs - and out-of-the-box I feel they are a solid improvement. The balanced connection for me is to;

a) get the best out of the R6 - I’ve also recently upgraded from a Pioneer XDP300R

b) get the best from the Hermes VI

The bass attenuation definitely feels like an impedance artefact. So iEMatch seems like the obvious solution there. Maybe I should spend less, and grab an Ares 4-wire - just to get a balanced connection and add in the iEmatch?


----------



## ctaxxxx (Jul 30, 2018)

thedanadamsusa said:


> That sounds fine, but I’ve recently updated my Westone UM PRO 50s to the Hermes VIs - and out-of-the-box I feel they are a solid improvement. The balanced connection for me is to;
> 
> a) get the best out of the R6 - I’ve also recently upgraded from a Pioneer XDP300R
> 
> ...



If you want a cheaper cable that fixes the "bass light and treble forward" presentation, I would get the PW Audio No.5 instead. The Ares is a bright copper cable.

Otherwise, Lionheart out of your 3 choices. This based on the impressions I've read though. You can see what I have in my signature.

However, I agree with EagleWings. I suggest getting a different dap that doesn't have an impedance issue or require you to use the iEMatch. Seems like a better investment. Something like the DX150 in that price range.


----------



## davidmolliere

I am not a cable expert, but I discovered something I initially thought was a transfer from a shirt or something that tinted my LionHeart cable but on closer inspection it would seem something is happening *inside*, a green tint on half the braid only after the Y split... oxydation?

I just come back from 2 weeks vacation the house was 2km from the sea but I fail to sea how it could affect the cable through insulation??? On top of this, I stored the cable in a closed Pelican case after each use, away from heat like I do at home. I never used it other than in bed listening so no perspiration, no wet clothes or anything. I am quite perplex here.

I took the Ares II over as well, and nothing so I guess copper is not affected.

Ideas?
What did go wrong, I am so careful but not a cable expert maybe I missed something???


----------



## tim0chan

its oxidation alright, its weird tho, effect cables dont usually oxidise


----------



## thedanadamsusa

ctaxxxx said:


> If you want a cheaper cable that fixes the "bass light and treble forward" presentation, I would get the PW Audio No.5 instead. The Ares is a bright copper cable.
> 
> Otherwise, Lionheart out of your 3 choices. This based on the impressions I've read though. You can see what I have in my signature.
> 
> However, I agree with EagleWings. I suggest getting a different dap that doesn't have an impedance issue or require you to use the iEMatch. Seems like a better investment. Something like the DX150 in that price range.


Thanks for the advice: much appreciated - I was leaning towards the Lionheart, of the three. I also didn’t realise the Ares was on the bright side.

Btw, one thing I’m absolutely not hoping to achieve, is ‘fixing’ the signature of my IEMs with a cable. The device I would employ in this regard is the iEMatch - see Twister’s R6 review, and his use of it to recalibrate IEMs like the Campfire Andromeda to deal with the R6s 10 ohms output. I was expecting a similar result for the Hermes VI

The only role of the cable for me, was specifically to add a balanced connection, and hopefully squeeze a further 5% out of my IEMs once the iEMatch was in the equation.


----------



## fiascogarcia (Jul 30, 2018)

davidmolliere said:


> I am not a cable expert, but I discovered something I initially thought was a transfer from a shirt or something that tinted my LionHeart cable but on closer inspection it would seem something is happening *inside*, a green tint on half the braid only after the Y split... oxydation?
> 
> I just come back from 2 weeks vacation the house was 2km from the sea but I fail to sea how it could affect the cable through insulation??? On top of this, I stored the cable in a closed Pelican case after each use, away from heat like I do at home. I never used it other than in bed listening so no perspiration, no wet clothes or anything. I am quite perplex here.
> 
> ...


Looks like oxidation.  Maybe affected by the air humidity triggering oxidation that had previously begun?  Just a guess.


tim0chan said:


> its oxidation alright, its weird tho, effect cables dont usually oxidise


EA doesn't use litz wire though, right?  I'm not too knowledgeable about this stuff, but my understanding is that litz wire is much less prone to oxidation?


----------



## davidmolliere (Jul 30, 2018)

tim0chan said:


> its oxidation alright, its weird tho, effect cables dont usually oxidise





fiascogarcia said:


> Looks like oxidation.  Maybe affected by the air humidity triggering oxidation that had previously begun?  Just a guess.
> EA doesn't use litz wire though, right?  I'm not too knowledgeable about this stuff, but my understanding is that litz wire is much less prone to oxidation?



Thanks guys...
It's very weird and I'd like to know what happened for sure... LionHeart is one of my favorite cables, and given the price I am like... 

I checked but the sleeves are not nicked or anything, nothing I can see that would you know, explain how it can oxydize... condensation inside the sleeve?


----------



## Vitor Valeri

fiascogarcia said:


> EA doesn't use litz wire though, right?  I'm not too knowledgeable about this stuff, but my understanding is that litz wire is much less prone to oxidation?



Wrong. Effect Audio uses litz cables. Ares II use UPOCC Litz Copper.

https://www.effectaudio.com/iem-premium-series/standard/ares-ii-877.html


----------



## fiascogarcia

Vitor Valeri said:


> Wrong. Effect Audio uses litz cables. Ares II use UPOCC Litz Copper.
> 
> https://www.effectaudio.com/iem-premium-series/standard/ares-ii-877.html


Yeah, I see that on the tech description of their other cables, but didn't on the Lionheart.


----------



## Vitor Valeri (Jul 30, 2018)

fiascogarcia said:


> Yeah, I see that on the tech description of their other cables, but didn't on the Lionheart.



Lionheart was released after Ares II and Thor SIlver II, I think Lionheart has Litz . But only Eric ( @EffectAudio ) to confirm this for us ...


----------



## davidmolliere

Vitor Valeri said:


> Lionheart was released after Ares II and Thor SIlver II, I think Lionheart has Litz . But only Eric ( @EffectAudio ) to confirm this for us ...



Litz or no litz, I'd like to understand what happened if I should have done anything differently because I am quite OCD with gear and pretty much at a loss here


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 30, 2018)

davidmolliere said:


> I am not a cable expert, but I discovered something I initially thought was a transfer from a shirt or something that tinted my LionHeart cable but on closer inspection it would seem something is happening *inside*, a green tint on half the braid only after the Y split... oxydation?
> 
> I just come back from 2 weeks vacation the house was 2km from the sea but I fail to sea how it could affect the cable through insulation??? On top of this, I stored the cable in a closed Pelican case after each use, away from heat like I do at home. I never used it other than in bed listening so no perspiration, no wet clothes or anything. I am quite perplex here.
> 
> ...



It would be interesting to hear from Eric on this, I just purchased one, and I too wouldn't want my Lionheart cable to turn like yours. I would think it would be returnable and a new one should be given.


----------



## davidmolliere (Jul 30, 2018)

Dionysus said:


> It would be interesting to hear from Eric on this, I just purchased one, and I too wouldn't want my Lionheart cable to turn like yours. I would think it would be returnable and a new one should be given.



I have no doubt I'll get to the bottom of why this happened and what extra care was required (if that's the issue, like don't put your gear in a Pelican or something. Note that on top of all the care there was a desicant in there to avoid any humidity in both VE8 or Phantom CIEM). 

I am as puzzled as I am distraught that my favorite cable has an issue (although right now, I don't think this has affected the sound yet).

Also have no doubt Eric and Effect Audio will provide great customer service I have had nothing but good things to say so far 
Plus I am about to go Eros II 8 wire so I'll be a returning customer!


----------



## Cagin

it's just sweat, goes through


----------



## Deezel177

davidmolliere said:


> I am not a cable expert, but I discovered something I initially thought was a transfer from a shirt or something that tinted my LionHeart cable but on closer inspection it would seem something is happening *inside*, a green tint on half the braid only after the Y split... oxydation?
> 
> I just come back from 2 weeks vacation the house was 2km from the sea but I fail to sea how it could affect the cable through insulation??? On top of this, I stored the cable in a closed Pelican case after each use, away from heat like I do at home. I never used it other than in bed listening so no perspiration, no wet clothes or anything. I am quite perplex here.
> 
> ...



That is indeed oxidation, which shouldn’t be possible since all of Effect Audio’s wires are Litz at this point. Heck, my non-Litz Thor Copper oxidised the instant I stepped into Jakarta, while my Lionheart’s been going strong for months now. I don’t think it’s sweat going through, either. I use Effect Audio cables when I drum - which may sound dumb, but considering the fact that they’re now bundled as stock cables with Empire Ears IEMs for *professional* use, I wanted to put that to the test. After slogging through hours of sweaty sessions, neither the heatshrink nor the insulation has deteriorated one bit; zero oxidation to be found. The fact that it only occurs above the Y-split leads me to believe that the Y-split screw has punctured the cable’s insulation and caused air to leak in (it’s the round thing with a flat line running through it below the carbon fibre part). It’s not the first time I’ve seen a cable only oxidise above the Y-split, so I’m sure it’s something the EA guys can fix promptly.


----------



## davidmolliere (Jul 31, 2018)

Cagin said:


> it's just sweat, goes through



Only problem with that is I only listened resting in bed or at home while working, with 25°C max in Britain there was no sweat. Never used it exercising or even walking for that matter, I stopped using my DAP and IEMs in transportation when I switched to using the scooter.



Deezel177 said:


> That is indeed oxidation, which shouldn’t be possible since all of Effect Audio’s wires are Litz at this point. Heck, my non-Litz Thor Copper oxidised the instant I stepped into Jakarta, while my Lionheart’s been going strong for months now. I don’t think it’s sweat going through, either. I use Effect Audio cables when I drum - which may sound dumb, but considering the fact that they’re now bundled as stock cables with Empire Ears IEMs for *professional* use, I wanted to put that to the test. After slogging through hours of sweaty sessions, neither the heatshrink nor the insulation has deteriorated one bit; zero oxidation to be found. The fact that it only occurs above the Y-split leads me to believe that the Y-split screw has punctured the cable’s insulation and caused air to leak in (it’s the round thing with a flat line running through it below the carbon fibre part). It’s not the first time I’ve seen a cable only oxidise above the Y-split, so I’m sure it’s something the EA guys can fix promptly.



Great thanks for your explanation, it all make sense now!
I pinged them, we’ll see


----------



## EffectAudio

davidmolliere said:


> Only problem with that is I only listened resting in bed or at home while working, with 25°C max in Britain there was no sweat. Never used it exercising or even walking for that matter, I stopped using my DAP and IEMs in transportation when I switched to using the scooter.
> 
> Great thanks for your explanation, it all make sense now!
> I pinged them, we’ll see



Guys ! Thanks for tagging me in to view the post. I'm not so often on head-fi nowadays so i tend to miss such important posts =/ 

David, I've gotten my guys to ping you over in your FB conversation for more photos so SY and I can investigate the structure and the cause of the oxidisation. Meanwhile, based on circumstantial information at the moment it is highly unlikely that sweat seeping through causing the oxidization. Although i would recommend for users to wipe down and minimise sweat exposure on the cables as they tends to stiffen the cable insulation after prolonged exposure.  

Meanwhile i do believe it's a cut in sheathing / insulation allowing air to seep through and especially your recent trip to seaside area that quickens the process of oxidisation. I don't think it's a cut at the Y-Split as @Deezel177 has mentioned as the oxidization starts quite a length above the y-split. 

Do get in touch with me at my email - eric@effectaudio.com and lets explore / resolve this together  

-Eric


----------



## davidmolliere (Jul 31, 2018)

EffectAudio said:


> David, I've gotten my guys to ping you over in your FB conversation for more photos so SY and I can investigate the structure and the cause of the oxidisation. Meanwhile, based on circumstantial information at the moment it is highly unlikely that sweat seeping through causing the oxidization. Meanwhile i do believe it's a cut in sheathing / insulation allowing air to seep through and especially your recent trip to seaside area that quickens the process of oxidisation. I don't think it's a cut at the Y-Split as @Deezel177 has mentioned as the oxidization starts quite a length above the y-split. Do get in touch with me at my email - eric@effectaudio.com and lets explore / resolve this together
> -Eric



Thanks Eric, will do!

If not the Y split this would mean the sheathing has potentially been nicked on both sides then.
I will take further pics, so that you can check this out.

In the meantime I have stopped using the cable.


----------



## EffectAudio

davidmolliere said:


> Thanks Eric, will do!
> 
> If not the Y split this would mean the sheathing has potentially been nicked on both sides then.
> I will take further pics, so that you can check this out.
> ...



No worries at all. Glad to be of help  ~ 

Meanwhile if you guys have any unattended enquiries on other EA Contact Platforms, it's best to mail in to me directly as i go through my emails daily extensively. On occasions where i'm travelling , my replies will be sluggish though. Please bear with me on that! 

-Eric


----------



## davidmolliere

EffectAudio said:


> No worries at all. Glad to be of help  ~
> -Eric



Sent the macro shots via FB, I tried but really can't see where the sleeve is damaged, untrained eye undoubtedly!


----------



## artpiggo

May I have a question. in someday, Will Effect Audio utilize the termination choice to be 2.5 balanced with 3.5 ground which appears in e.g. HS Venom and PW 1980s?


----------



## SeeSax

Great support from Eric as usual. 

@davidmolliere I feel your pain. I had a Beat Audio Thor Copper cable and it turned entirely green, despite never leaving my house and in sunny California without humidity or anything. I researched the heck out of this and the consensus was that it would not affect the sound quality, but I would be lying if I said it didn't bug the living crap out of me. Anyway, as @Deezel177 mentioned this shouldn't happen with litz wires, so I'm glad to see EA helping you out with this. Have a look at how bad mine is 

 

Hopefully it is not sacrilege to post a non-EA cable here 

-Collin-


----------



## davidmolliere

SeeSax said:


> Great support from Eric as usual.
> 
> @davidmolliere I feel your pain. I had a Beat Audio Thor Copper cable and it turned entirely green, despite never leaving my house and in sunny California without humidity or anything. I researched the heck out of this and the consensus was that it would not affect the sound quality, but I would be lying if I said it didn't bug the living crap out of me. Anyway, as @Deezel177 mentioned this shouldn't happen with litz wires, so I'm glad to see EA helping you out with this. Have a look at how bad mine is
> Hopefully it is not sacrilege to post a non-EA cable here
> -Collin-



Hey Collin, thanks for sharing and your support  
I thought copper was less prone to oxidation than silver, too bad 

I didn't notice that it affected sound quality indeed, more worried down the line that it would cause some kind of disruption in the flow of current and possibly affect the (pricy) CIEM I own so I stopped using it altogether.
I didn't research it though, but I would have thought oxidation does affect the integrity of the metal so... but I am just a layman here.


----------



## natemact

SeeSax said:


> Great support from Eric as usual.
> 
> @davidmolliere I feel your pain. I had a Beat Audio Thor Copper cable and it turned entirely green, despite never leaving my house and in sunny California without humidity or anything. I researched the heck out of this and the consensus was that it would not affect the sound quality, but I would be lying if I said it didn't bug the living crap out of me. Anyway, as @Deezel177 mentioned this shouldn't happen with litz wires, so I'm glad to see EA helping you out with this. Have a look at how bad mine is
> 
> ...


Ouch, ya this is verdigris, typically consisting of copper carbonate but can also contain copper chlorides (by the ocean), sulfides and sulfates (pollution). Copper oxidation will start off as turning darker shades of brown, eventually going green. What's strange is in cables the whole oxidation phase - from brown to green - tends to happen exceedingly fast, seemingly skipping the browning all together as verdigris from copper oxidation typically takes years to form under average air conditions. Copper carbonate is not electrically conductive - unless melted - and this is compounded by the skin effect of cables. How audible is copper oxidation leading to copper carbonate deposits? Not sure, as I've never A/B'd nor have I knowingly used copper cables containing copper carbonate....although I can guarantee I unknowingly have. But if you can't hear it, clearly that's all that matters.


davidmolliere said:


> Hey Collin, thanks for sharing and your support
> I thought copper was less prone to oxidation than silver, too bad
> 
> I didn't notice that it affected sound quality indeed, more worried down the line that it would cause some kind of disruption in the flow of current and possibly affect the (pricy) CIEM I own so I stopped using it altogether.
> I didn't research it though, but I would have thought oxidation does affect the integrity of the metal so... but I am just a layman here.


What's really strange here is that Lionheart is supposed to contain gold-plated copper. Clearly not 24K pure gold but even at, say 10K, your cable shouldn't have oxidized this quickly. It's not like wherever you were vacationing folks can't own less than 24K gold or else it tarnishes within days, so this is very peculiar.

If not going all the way to iem connectors, nor to Y-split, and considering it's on both channels (nicked both) air leakage is very suspect. With all this added up, skin contact makes the most sense. Acetic acid/salt from your skin will oxidize copper faster than wet and salty air, and this happened very fast indeed. But the insulation still needs to be broken down by something to allow seepage. Insect repellent, sunscreen, lotions, but especially LUBES could possibly break down PE over prolonged exposure, but this is a lot of guessing...and a little joking.

Unfortunately, I don't think you/they'll ever know exactly why this happened - depends if they want to CSI this or not - so I think the bigger question here is why gold-plated copper oxidized exactly like copper would? How much copper was in that gold-plating? Or....I don't even want to say it.


----------



## Dionysus

So, Eric does EA have a policy ”warranty” in place for possible issues with regards to this oxidation with owners of the Lionheart? I’m concerned because I just purchased one and I would hate for this to happen to my 500 dollar cable. Thx in advance.


----------



## theveterans

natemact said:


> What's really strange here is that Lionheart is supposed to contain gold-plated copper. Clearly not 24K pure gold but even at, say 10K, your cable shouldn't have oxidized this quickly. It's not like wherever you were vacationing folks can't own less than 24K gold or else it tarnishes within days, so this is very peculiar.



Copper diffuses over gold over time without diffusion barrier. Thus, even if the appearance is gold, there is an interlaminar layer of copper within the gold layer that is ready to oxidize upon contact to the air, unlike palladium-nickel or palladium plating.


----------



## theveterans (Jul 31, 2018)

Dionysus said:


> So, Eric does EA have a policy ”warranty” in place for possible issues with regards to this oxidation with owners of the Lionheart? I’m concerned because I just purchased one and I would hate for this to happen to my 500 dollar cable. Thx in advance.



He's the first one that I've seen where his Lionheart oxidizes. I've had mine for 5 months and no issues at all except on the memory shrink where it turns pinkish, but the wires and the cable sleeve themselves are in pristine condition.

My Lionheart cables have been exposed next to coffee, colas, sanitizers, etc as well


----------



## natemact

theveterans said:


> Copper diffuses over gold over time without diffusion barrier. Thus, even if the appearance is gold, there is an interlaminar layer of copper within the gold layer that is ready to oxidize upon contact to the air, unlike palladium-nickel or palladium plating.


Oh OK diffusion barrier it is! There are many gold-plated copper cable connectors that don't oxidize. WBT-0110 Cu one of the more popular ones. So is it dependent on thickness of plating or must these have another metal sandwiched between copper/gold?


----------



## theveterans

natemact said:


> So is it dependent on thickness of plating or must these have another metal sandwiched between copper/gold?



Yes, it is thickness dependent too. For example, many contacts used on satellites do not use a diffusion barrier such as nickel due to electromagnetism effects. However, their gold plating is at the minimum 2.54 microns and some mil-specs go for 5 microns or higher of gold layer, while a typical consumer grade gold plating is only a "gold flash" of 0.03 microns or less. Of course a medical grade pet jacket that resist oxidizing agents from the air will be the most cost effective solution.


----------



## EffectAudio

artpiggo said:


> May I have a question. in someday, Will Effect Audio utilize the termination choice to be 2.5 balanced with 3.5 ground which appears in e.g. HS Venom and PW 1980s?



Unfortunately i don't foresee that coming our way in the near future. It's not a direction that we would want to explore at this moment. 



SeeSax said:


> Great support from Eric as usual.
> 
> @davidmolliere I feel your pain. I had a Beat Audio Thor Copper cable and it turned entirely green, despite never leaving my house and in sunny California without humidity or anything. I researched the heck out of this and the consensus was that it would not affect the sound quality, but I would be lying if I said it didn't bug the living crap out of me. Anyway, as @Deezel177 mentioned this shouldn't happen with litz wires, so I'm glad to see EA helping you out with this. Have a look at how bad mine is
> Hopefully it is not sacrilege to post a non-EA cable here
> ...



Don't worry about it  Sharing is caring huh?  



davidmolliere said:


> Hey Collin, thanks for sharing and your support
> I thought copper was less prone to oxidation than silver, too bad
> 
> I didn't notice that it affected sound quality indeed, more worried down the line that it would cause some kind of disruption in the flow of current and possibly affect the (pricy) CIEM I own so I stopped using it altogether.
> I didn't research it though, but I would have thought oxidation does affect the integrity of the metal so... but I am just a layman here.



In fact we realised during our Gen 1 cables that Copper are more prone to oxidation than Silver. While we've confirmed that the SQ will not be affected and it will not damage the pairing IEM, it does have a certain distaste in aesthetics. Unfortunately there is no current solution to stop oxidation altogether. 



natemact said:


> Ouch, ya this is verdigris, typically consisting of copper carbonate but can also contain copper chlorides (by the ocean), sulfides and sulfates (pollution). Copper oxidation will start off as turning darker shades of brown, eventually going green. What's strange is in cables the whole oxidation phase - from brown to green - tends to happen exceedingly fast, seemingly skipping the browning all together as verdigris from copper oxidation typically takes years to form under average air conditions. Copper carbonate is not electrically conductive - unless melted - and this is compounded by the skin effect of cables. How audible is copper oxidation leading to copper carbonate deposits? Not sure, as I've never A/B'd nor have I knowingly used copper cables containing copper carbonate....although I can guarantee I unknowingly have. But if you can't hear it, clearly that's all that matters.
> 
> What's really strange here is that Lionheart is supposed to contain gold-plated copper. Clearly not 24K pure gold but even at, say 10K, your cable shouldn't have oxidized this quickly. It's not like wherever you were vacationing folks can't own less than 24K gold or else it tarnishes within days, so this is very peculiar.
> 
> ...



Very good explanation and it's exactly our thought process when SY and I discussed this case together this morning. Well, I'm definitely ready to CSI this. This is something I'm personally very curious about as this is the first case of Lionheart oxidising despite it's GPC configuration. I would definitely like to know under what types of specific conditions does the "Lionheart" oxidize at such a alarming speed. Like you said, it could be degradation to certain chemicals like insect repellent and etc. So, keep posted while we investigate this!  



Dionysus said:


> So, Eric does EA have a policy ”warranty” in place for possible issues with regards to this oxidation with owners of the Lionheart? I’m concerned because I just purchased one and I would hate for this to happen to my 500 dollar cable. Thx in advance.



Unfortunately, we do not have a standing warranty for "Oxidation" as it's a natural occurring phenomenon. Meanwhile though, under normal conditions or even rather extreme conditions like @Deezel177 puts his "Lionheart" through, it wouldn't oxidize. 



theveterans said:


> He's the first one that I've seen where his Lionheart oxidizes. I've had mine for 5 months and no issues at all except on the memory shrink where it turns pinkish, but the wires and the cable sleeve themselves are in pristine condition.
> 
> My Lionheart cables have been exposed next to coffee, colas, sanitizers, etc as well



It's our first case as well, which makes it so much more interesting and we'll strive to get to the bottom of the matter  

-Eric


----------



## Bosk

I noticed EA are selling a new style of more-expensive adapters on the website including PSquared adapters. Are these sonically improved or more durable? They're certainly prettier!


----------



## Wyville

Dionysus said:


> So, Eric does EA have a policy ”warranty” in place for possible issues with regards to this oxidation with owners of the Lionheart? I’m concerned because I just purchased one and I would hate for this to happen to my 500 dollar cable. Thx in advance.


I wouldn't worry about it. I have had my Lionheart since the start of the year, it gets a lot of use and is not babied in any way and still looks as good as new. I think this was really an exceptional case and as you can see, Effect Audio's customer service is really good should anything untoward like this happen. Eric will bend over backwards to sort things out. (Not literally I hope. Although I am not sure how limber he is.  )


Bosk said:


> I noticed EA are selling a new style of more-expensive adapters on the website including PSquared adapters. Are these sonically improved or more durable? They're certainly prettier!


I saw them too and it looks very interesting. @twister6 did a comparison between the Rhodium and PSquared connector in his Lionheart review (here) and based on that I expect it would make sense for anyone with a PSquared connector to also use the same for the adapter. I am thinking about picking up one for myself, as with my Phantom I have ended up using Lionheart from SE out a lot, but do not want to have it re-terminated.


----------



## davidmolliere

EffectAudio said:


> In fact we realised during our Gen 1 cables that Copper are more prone to oxidation than Silver. While we've confirmed that the SQ will not be affected and it will not damage the pairing IEM, it does have a certain distaste in aesthetics. Unfortunately there is no current solution to stop oxidation altogether. Very good explanation and it's exactly our thought process when SY and I discussed this case together this morning. Well, I'm definitely ready to CSI this. This is something I'm personally very curious about as this is the first case of Lionheart oxidising despite it's GPC configuration. I would definitely like to know under what types of specific conditions does the "Lionheart" oxidize at such a alarming speed. Like you said, it could be degradation to certain chemicals like insect repellent and etc. So, keep posted while we investigate this!
> Unfortunately, we do not have a standing warranty for "Oxidation" as it's a natural occurring phenomenon. Meanwhile though, under normal conditions or even rather extreme conditions like @Deezel177 puts his "Lionheart" through, it wouldn't oxidize. It's our first case as well, which makes it so much more interesting and we'll strive to get to the bottom of the matter
> -Eric



Thanks for the confirmation that it won't affect SQ or the IEM.
Didn't know I was the first and only case, lucky me 

It's interesting that copper is more prone to oxidation... my Ares II was also with me on the trip, same transportation precaution, same use precaution. No excessive heat we never had more than 27°C there. You can discount chemicals, as I have not used anything against mosquitoes or whatever on myself. Never used it after swimming in the sea, always took a shower. Again, I have only used it in the bedroom at night during my stay before it went bad so unless residual soap after a shower could do this (which I doubt). Plus the Ares II would also have been affected and it's not. It's highly puzzling. 

As discussed I'll ship it back to you for inspection, when I took the close up I zoomed in and didn't see anything on the sheathing but I am not a pro... I am sure very curious to get to the bottom of this!


----------



## davidmolliere

natemact said:


> What's really strange here is that Lionheart is supposed to contain gold-plated copper. Clearly not 24K pure gold but even at, say 10K, your cable shouldn't have oxidized this quickly. It's not like wherever you were vacationing folks can't own less than 24K gold or else it tarnishes within days, so this is very peculiar.
> 
> If not going all the way to iem connectors, nor to Y-split, and considering it's on both channels (nicked both) air leakage is very suspect. With all this added up, skin contact makes the most sense. Acetic acid/salt from your skin will oxidize copper faster than wet and salty air, and this happened very fast indeed. But the insulation still needs to be broken down by something to allow seepage. Insect repellent, sunscreen, lotions, but especially LUBES could possibly break down PE over prolonged exposure, but this is a lot of guessing...and a little joking.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think you/they'll ever know exactly why this happened - depends if they want to CSI this or not - so I think the bigger question here is why gold-plated copper oxidized exactly like copper would? How much copper was in that gold-plating? Or....I don't even want to say it.



Great insight, thanks.
This being said : again, I had the Ares II on my VE8 and I split the listening sessions roughly half and half, in the same condition so something must be different as they were exposed to the same environment. I can't think of anything else than the sheathing being compromised, it wouldn't make sense but on both sides would be pretty unlucky...


----------



## Dionysus

Wyville said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I have had my Lionheart since the start of the year, it gets a lot of use and is not babied in any way and still looks as good as new. I think this was really an exceptional case and as you can see, Effect Audio's customer service is really good should anything untoward like this happen. Eric will bend over backwards to sort things out. (Not literally I hope. Although I am not sure how limber he is.  )
> 
> I saw them too and it looks very interesting. @twister6 did a comparison between the Rhodium and PSquared connector in his Lionheart review (here) and based on that I expect it would make sense for anyone with a PSquared connector to also use the same for the adapter. I am thinking about picking up one for myself, as with my Phantom I have ended up using Lionheart from SE out a lot, but do not want to have it re-terminated.




Thanks, I see Eric participates on these boards a lot, I always appreciate a voice from the trade.
 I read that same review, part of the reason why I purchased the Lionheart. the PSquared connector on the Lionheart seems to make a significant difference positively on the cable performance.


----------



## EffectAudio (Aug 2, 2018)

Dionysus said:


> Thanks, I see Eric participates on these boards a lot, I always appreciate a voice from the trade.
> I read that same review, part of the reason why I purchased the Lionheart. the PSquared connector on the Lionheart seems to make a significant difference positively on the cable performance.



Not as much as i would've like to as i did in the past. However rest assure that i've got your backs when it comes to after sales care 

-Eric

PS - Im not authorised to release anything concrete at the moment but - Stay tuned for something. We'll be celebrating Singapore's National Day on the 9th of August


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 2, 2018)

Received my Lionheart today, liking what I’m hearing so far. I’ll post further impressions with my A18 once I break them in. The package is very impressive. Cable is light, beautiful in apprerence. 
Most of the Psquare photos have been green rings, mine are black any input.


----------



## Bosk

Congratulations Dionysus, the Lionheart is surely one of the most beautiful cables out there.


----------



## Alson Chua

Guys, need your help.. any recommendations cable for HD800S?


----------



## Deezel177

Dionysus said:


> Received my Lionheart today, liking what I’m hearing so far. I’ll post further impressions with my A18 once I break them in. The package is very impressive. Cable is light, beautiful in apprerence.
> Most of the Psquare photos have been green rings, mine are black any input.



Only the 3.5mm SE PSquared plugs have green rings. Yours are 2.5mm balanced plugs, so the rings are black.


----------



## EagleWings

Alson Chua said:


> Guys, need your help.. any recommendations cable for HD800S?



Norne Draug Cables are tried and tested to work with the 800 headphones. Also I hear the Dana Cable Lazuli is quite good for the 800 as well. If your budget allows it, go for a Silver Fi HP R4 or a DHC Prion. 

Also try to get the puny wire that connects the cable socket and the driver on the 800 replaced with a better cable.


----------



## Alson Chua

Is it the “S” or without the “S”? I’m looking for cablet that have good synergy with 800”S” without attenuate the sound signture.


----------



## natemact

Alson Chua said:


> Is it the “S” or without the “S”? I’m looking for cablet that have good synergy with 800”S” without attenuate the sound signture.



+1 on Norne Draug - hard to beat SQ/$ but if you can spent more you can eek more from your 800S...

These recommendations are given with my HD800 w/SDR driven by CMA800R but 800S is too similar to non S for the same cable not to work. My sound signature preference has changed since owning HD800 - rose-tinted now - but I did find my HD800 too bright, thin and wide, leading to a diffused soundstage that lacked depth relative to exaggerated width. Soundstage also lacked fully knit cohesion, almost with holes at times (exaggerated). It's much easier to list their weaker spots than strong and regardless of any shortcomings I owned two different pairs over a 4 year span as you just couldn't beat them. Had HD800S for a month but preferred my SDR HD800 due to what I heard as a slightly sloppy midbass/lower midrange transition. Though, I heard another HD800S not soon after that sounded more linear here. Anyway, blah blah, if a cable works for one it'll work for both.

Of the cables I've tried I liked Lazuli Reference the most; voices sounded most real with it. I owned a Cardas Clear instead due to it costing me less than half of what the LR would've and it was kinda like a 95% LR. Another notable is Kimber Axios Cu. Great for the soundstage fanatic but Clear was my preferred choice tonality wise. Nordost's aren't a very good match due to their very neutral, almost boring signature when paired with 800's. Draug was kind of a mix of Axios and Clear just not on the same level, still a clear level of improvement over stock tho.

Speaking of the stock cable, every cable mentioned here will vary the stock signature somewhat, but that's also kinda the point. I find the silver-plated copper stock cable to only compound the bright and thinish nature of 800's. If you're in love with them already I think you have to look at silver-plated copper cables or maybe full silver.


----------



## Alson Chua

Thanks for all the recommendations.. 

I will go check those out and make the decision.


----------



## Dionysus

Deezel177 said:


> Only the 3.5mm SE PSquared plugs have green rings. Yours are 2.5mm balanced plugs, so the rings are black.



thank you Deezel appreciate you.


----------



## twice tzuyu

Dionysus said:


> Received my Lionheart today, liking what I’m hearing so far. I’ll post further impressions with my A18 once I break them in. The package is very impressive. Cable is light, beautiful in apprerence.
> Most of the Psquare photos have been green rings, mine are black any input.


Why does you cable still use the old plug and y split.


----------



## theveterans

twice tzuyu said:


> Why does you cable still use the old plug and y split.



He/she probably ordered from a local reseller that still has the old plug versions


----------



## Dionysus

Not sure is that a negative thing? And does that negatively impact performance not the y split obviously but the square plug? Thx u all in advance. Maybe Eric can provide some insight and yes I bought from MusicTeck.


----------



## Deezel177

Dionysus said:


> Not sure is that a negative thing? And does that negatively impact performance not the y split obviously but the square plug? Thx u all in advance. Maybe Eric can provide some insight and yes I bought from MusicTeck.



All Lionheart cables have come with the PSquared plug. The only thing that differs the old design from the new one is the cosmetics of the barrel.


----------



## Alson Chua

Dionysus said:


> Not sure is that a negative thing? And does that negatively impact performance not the y split obviously but the square plug? Thx u all in advance. Maybe Eric can provide some insight and yes I bought from MusicTeck.



Rest assured you that there’s no difference in the quality of cables/sound. Only 1 thing you can take note (if you’re OCD like me) is the “old” design, the EA logo is like printed on. It can be scratch off if you use rough cloth to clean. Better clean with micro fiber cloth and clean gently. The “new” design logo is CNC trimmed thus logo stays forever.

Otherwise, both design still look damn good


----------



## animalsrush

Dionysus said:


> Received my Lionheart today, liking what I’m hearing so far. I’ll post further impressions with my A18 once I break them in. The package is very impressive. Cable is light, beautiful in apprerence.
> Most of the Psquare photos have been green rings, mine are black any input



Fellow  RUSH  fan.. great album


----------



## EagleWings (Aug 4, 2018)

natemact said:


> +1 on Norne Draug - hard to beat SQ/$ but if you can spent more you can eek more from your 800S...
> 
> These recommendations are given with my HD800 w/SDR driven by CMA800R but 800S is too similar to non S for the same cable not to work. My sound signature preference has changed since owning HD800 - rose-tinted now - but I did find my HD800 too bright, thin and wide, leading to a diffused soundstage that lacked depth relative to exaggerated width. Soundstage also lacked fully knit cohesion, almost with holes at times (exaggerated). It's much easier to list their weaker spots than strong and regardless of any shortcomings I owned two different pairs over a 4 year span as you just couldn't beat them. Had HD800S for a month but preferred my SDR HD800 due to what I heard as a slightly sloppy midbass/lower midrange transition. Though, I heard another HD800S not soon after that sounded more linear here. Anyway, blah blah, if a cable works for one it'll work for both.
> 
> ...



I want to give a 100 likes to this post..


----------



## natemact

EagleWings said:


> I want to give a 100 likes to this post..


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone got an ares 2 4.4mm (2pin) for sale?
Or something else price equivalent?


----------



## EffectAudio

​
【 National Day Promo - Pre Announcement 】

Singapore, our home & nation is commemorating it's 53rd birthday this coming 9th of August and Effect Audio would be partaking in this joyous festival!

Keep a lookout on our webpage for the National Day Flash Sales promos of up to 15% off! For all 'Bespoke' orders, please write in to eric@effectaudio to enjoy the promo discount!

https://www.effectaudio.com/

Promo period (GMT+8) :
9th Aug 00:00 hrs - 16th Aug 2359 hrs

*Limited sales unit available, While stocks last*

​


----------



## natemact

^^


----------



## ctsooner22

Eric, what cable to you recommend with the Phantoms playing into the AK380cu/amp adn possibly the 1000cu soon?  With all the bespoke cables etc.. it's getting to be dizzying, lol. I'll ask Nic too as we hear almost identically.  It's weird, but when I share stuff with him, he agrees and visa versa.  I'd love to see you rank the top cable IYHO and then the top two for value.  I know others want to know, because they keep PM'ing me about it, lol. thanks man. hope al is well. Congrats on the holiday


----------



## EffectAudio (Aug 6, 2018)

ctsooner22 said:


> Eric, what cable to you recommend with the Phantoms playing into the AK380cu/amp adn possibly the 1000cu soon?  With all the bespoke cables etc.. it's getting to be dizzying, lol. I'll ask Nic too as we hear almost identically.  It's weird, but when I share stuff with him, he agrees and visa versa.  I'd love to see you rank the top cable IYHO and then the top two for value.  I know others want to know, because they keep PM'ing me about it, lol. thanks man. hope al is well. Congrats on the holiday



Heyy man ~!

How are you doing?  Thanks! Really needed the holiday. Im dying over here buried with work hahaha. I personally felt the Phantom scales very well with the "Ares II 8wires" while Nic prefers "Eros II 8wires" as his setup is pretty warm already (SP1000 CU). For some reason Empire Ears CIEMs seems to synergise better and scales up beautifully with our 8 wires.

However, don't take my opinion for anything more than just a reference though. Trust your ears! Grab an audition if possible. After all while music is universal, listening & preferences are personal 

*PS - Note that the promo pricing will automatically go active on the 9th Aug and deactivate once it's sold out / on Aug 16th. No coupon code required. 

-Eric


----------



## ctsooner22

Glad you are so busy.  Doing my best as I have had so many high end cables in recently and without getting into names, I had to ask Nic what's up.  They were all terrible adn thin sounding. I just didn't like them and Nic understood why.  

I'd probably want an Eros II if that's why Nic likes best. I will ask him the differences.  Looking forward to seeing you guys in NY next year. Hope I'm up for it as we will have to go get sushi.


----------



## EffectAudio

ctsooner22 said:


> Looking forward to seeing you guys in NY next year. Hope I'm up for it as we will have to go get sushi.



I will be there. Lets do it!  Sushi and


----------



## singleended5863

EffectAudio said:


> ​
> 【 National Day Promo - Pre Announcement 】
> 
> Singapore, our home & nation is commemorating it's 53rd birthday this coming 9th of August and Effect Audio would be partaking in this joyous festival!
> ...



Am I qualified to get 15% off of my bespoke order recently?


----------



## twice tzuyu

Hello Eric, I would like to know if its possible to place an order for a cable during the sales period and collect it from Euphoria?


----------



## EffectAudio

twice tzuyu said:


> Hello Eric, I would like to know if its possible to place an order for a cable during the sales period and collect it from Euphoria?



I suggest for you to get in touch with Euphoria, as they will be running the same promo. 

-Eric


----------



## kmso (Aug 6, 2018)

If I'm using VE6, which connector is recommend? The flat one or the non-flat one and what is the difference?
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Deezel177 (Aug 7, 2018)

kmso said:


> If I'm using VE6, which connector is recommend? The flat one or the non-flat one and what is the difference?
> Thanks for your advice.



The non-flat one works with both recessed and non-recessed sockets, while the flat connector only works with non-recessed sockets. So, if the socket on your IEM is flush with the rest of the shell, you can choose either one. But, if the socket is slightly depressed in the shell, then go for the non-flat connector. I'd personally recommend the non-flat one anyway, so you can use the cable with a much wider variety of IEMs.


----------



## SeeSax

EffectAudio said:


> I suggest for you to get in touch with Euphoria, as they will be running the same promo.
> 
> -Eric



Hey Eric, similar question for us US-based folks...would MusicTeck be running the same promo?

-Collin-


----------



## EffectAudio

Deezel177 said:


> The flat one works with both recessed and non-recessed sockets, while the non-flat connector only works with non-recessed sockets. So, if the socket on your IEM is flush with the rest of the shell, you can choose either one. But, if the socket is slightly depressed in the shell, then go for the flat connector. I'd personally recommend the flat one anyway, so you can use the cable with a much wider variety of IEMs.



I think you got it the other way round bro 




SeeSax said:


> Hey Eric, similar question for us US-based folks...would MusicTeck be running the same promo?
> 
> -Collin-



Nope i dont think they will, although it will be available over at our website.


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> I think you got it the other way round bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, you're right!  That'll teach me to double check when posting past midnight.  Thanks Eric! I've edited my original post with the correct info.


----------



## EffectAudio

Deezel177 said:


> Oh no, you're right!  That'll teach me to double check when posting past midnight.  Thanks Eric! I've edited my original post with the correct info.



What are you doing half past midnight on my thread! No wonder you looked shagged everytime we meet hahaha  Which reminds me, there's something we have to discuss. I'll ping you on FB messenger. 

-Eric


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> What are you doing half past midnight on my thread! No wonder you looked shagged everytime we meet hahaha  Which reminds me, there's something we have to discuss. I'll ping you on FB messenger.
> 
> -Eric



To be fair, everytime we meet I’ve always carried a Canon 5D MkIII and two lenses with me. It’s more shoulder ache than any kind of fatigue honestly.  On it, man; hit me up.


----------



## ctsooner22

Deezel177 said:


> Oh no, you're right!  That'll teach me to double check when posting past midnight.  Thanks Eric! I've edited my original post with the correct info.



I’ll have what he’s having


----------



## Decreate

Deezel177 said:


> To be fair, everytime we meet I’ve always carried a Canon 5D MkIII and two lenses with me. It’s more shoulder ache than any kind of fatigue honestly.  On it, man; hit me up.


A Leica system would be much lighter on the shoulder not to mention the wallet as well.


----------



## EffectAudio

Decreate said:


> A Leica system would be much lighter on the shoulder not to mention the wallet as well.



Dan is always fancy like that. Cant help it


----------



## Wyville

Decreate said:


> A Leica system would be much lighter on the shoulder not to mention the wallet as well.


Ooh... Leica. I am so happy I kicked that habit before it started. (Was very close to pulling the trigger on an M3 some years ago.)

To be honest, I was looking at Canon's new lenses and the gap with Leica is closing. That 85mm f1.4 L though...  Might get myself a macro lens soon. 

BTW, still experimenting and yesterday went back to the Ares II 8-wire, but now I was using the transparent Final tips instead of the black ones. Could not get a great seal with the black ones, but the transparent ones work and it just gives the Phantom a little extra bite that works very well with the 8-wire. Listening to Saint Saens' _Danse Macabre_ was a real experience. The violin is still a bit sweeter than with Lionheart and the overal presentation was very holographic and with great woodwinds and brass instruments. Gorgeous!


----------



## Deezel177

Decreate said:


> A Leica system would be much lighter on the shoulder not to mention the wallet as well.





EffectAudio said:


> Dan is always fancy like that. Cant help it



I have a principle wherein the smaller the subject, the bigger the camera.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> I have a principle wherein the smaller the subject, the bigger the camera.


Start saving for that Rhapsodio Baby R review...


----------



## PinkyPowers

Closing out my evening with my favorite CIEMs, paired with my favorite cable, playing from one hell of a DAP.

AK SE100>Thor II Bespoke>Legend X

Sounds goddamn glorious.


----------



## aaf evo

@PinkyPowers have you still not had a chance to try the Janus D with the LX? Debating getting the 8 wire Thor during EA’s promo but dont want to be stuck with an additional cable.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Yeah, not yet, I haven't.


----------



## EffectAudio

Guys~ 

Due to some backend web technicalities issues, the promo prices are active already however it's cannot be seen on the product page. You'll have to click in individually to view the discount promo. We'll have this rectified ASAP!


----------



## EffectAudio

EffectAudio said:


> Guys~
> 
> Due to some backend web technicalities issues, the promo prices are active already however it's cannot be seen on the product page. You'll have to click in individually to view the discount promo. We'll have this rectified ASAP!



Resolved~


----------



## bvng3540

EffectAudio said:


> Resolved~


Janus d qualify for the 15% off?


----------



## Deezel177

bvng3540 said:


> Janus d qualify for the 15% off?



Based on their web store, it looks like none of the _Hall of Fame_ products are getting the discount. Besides, it does say _*up to *15% off_.


----------



## matique

Hi Effect Audio,

Even with weekly wiping, my chin slider has turned yellow. Item is still under warranty. Is it possible for this item to be replaced?


----------



## twister6

matique said:


> Hi Effect Audio,
> 
> Even with weekly wiping, my chin slider has turned yellow. Item is still under warranty. Is it possible for this item to be replaced?



What are you wiping it with?  It's just some pvc material, so perhaps it got yellow because of your wipes or chemicals used?


----------



## Deezel177

matique said:


> Hi Effect Audio,
> 
> Even with weekly wiping, my chin slider has turned yellow. Item is still under warranty. Is it possible for this item to be replaced?



I'm with @twister6 here. I've *never* cleaned the chin slider on my Effect Audio cables and none of them have turned yellow, so it's more likely that whatever you're wiping them with is what's causing the reaction.


----------



## matique (Aug 12, 2018)

@twister6 @Deezel177 Just regular alcohol swabs. I've another ares ii cable that I use too, cleaned with alcohol swabs once a week too. Perfectly clear though. I also don't clean the chin slider, more like just the ear guides.


----------



## EffectAudio (Aug 12, 2018)

matique said:


> Hi Effect Audio,
> 
> Even with weekly wiping, my chin slider has turned yellow. Item is still under warranty. Is it possible for this item to be replaced?



Hello Matique,

Thank you for reaching out. Unfortunately the chin slider turning yellow is not covered under warranty. Plastics turning yellow is likely due to exposure to humidity / harsh temperature / chemical solvents / UV exposure. 

-Eric


----------



## theveterans

EffectAudio said:


> Hello Matique,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out. Unfortunately the chin slider turning yellow is not covered under warranty. Plastics turning yellow is likely due to exposure to humidity / harsh temperature / *chemical solvents* / UV exposure.
> 
> -Eric



IPA is a solvent and will slowly attack PVC over time.


----------



## matique

EffectAudio said:


> Hello Matique,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out. Unfortunately the chin slider turning yellow is not covered under warranty. Plastics turning yellow is likely due to exposure to humidity / harsh temperature / chemical solvents / UV exposure.
> 
> -Eric




That is unfortunate :/ Have sent you a private PM.


----------



## SeeSax

theveterans said:


> IPA is a solvent and will slowly attack PVC over time.



Interesting. IPA has definitely been attacking my liver lately as well 

-Collin-


----------



## theveterans

SeeSax said:


> Interesting. IPA has definitely been attacking my liver lately as well
> 
> -Collin-



I don’t think you’d be alive right now if you’ve been drinking IPA hehe


----------



## bflat

General question - for the JH 4-pin IEM I understand Effect makes the 8 wire with bass tuners, however I also see they offer in 4 wire but without bass tuners. Does this mean they can set the bass level at a fixed value like 50% with just 4 wire?

Thanks


----------



## Deezel177

bflat said:


> General question - for the JH 4-pin IEM I understand Effect makes the 8 wire with bass tuners, however I also see they offer in 4 wire but without bass tuners. Does this mean they can set the bass level at a fixed value like 50% with just 4 wire?
> 
> Thanks



No; in 4-wire form, the bass level would be set permanently at 100%.


----------



## bvng3540

Deezel177 said:


> No; in 4-wire form, the bass level would be set permanently at 100%.


Even with the 8 wires and no bass pod it default is at max level, Moon audio they can do without the bass pod and can set the bass level to your liking, just send in your stock cable with the bass setting that you like and they will match it for you, all they do is add resistor, zero ohm resistor equal max bass 50 ohm equal 50% and so on


----------



## Deezel177

bvng3540 said:


> Even with the 8 wires and no bass pod it default is at max level, Moon audio they can do without the bass pod and can set the bass level to your liking, just send in your stock cable with the bass setting that you like and they will match it for you, all they do is add resistor, zero ohm resistor equal max bass 50 ohm equal 50% and so on



Yeah, Double Helix Cables can do the same. Effect Audio have stated that they don't, but they may consider it in the future.


----------



## bflat

Thanks for all the info. One last question - why US sales tax from the Effect Audio website? I thought they were in Singapore or Hong Kong? Are there other online stores without sales tax. Given the price of these cables, it's not insignificant.


----------



## fiascogarcia

bflat said:


> Thanks for all the info. One last question - why US sales tax from the Effect Audio website? I thought they were in Singapore or Hong Kong? Are there other online stores without sales tax. Given the price of these cables, it's not insignificant.


That may be the result of a 2018 supreme court ruling allowing each state to govern the collection of sales/use tax from vendors for internet sales.  In the past, if the vendor did not collect the tax, the buyer was responsible for reporting and paying it, though I'm guessing about .00000001% of any US buyers ever reported it. That's why the states can now require the vendor to collect it.  I believe that's how it currently works.


----------



## singleended5863

bflat said:


> Thanks for all the info. One last question - why US sales tax from the Effect Audio website? I thought they were in Singapore or Hong Kong? Are there other online stores without sales tax. Given the price of these cables, it's not insignificant.





fiascogarcia said:


> That may be the result of a 2018 supreme court ruling allowing each state to govern the collection of sales/use tax from vendors for internet sales.  In the past, if the vendor did not collect the tax, the buyer was responsible for reporting and paying it, though I'm guessing about .00000001% of any US buyers ever reported it. That's why the states can now require the vendor to collect it.  I believe that's how it currently works.



FYI, when I recently bought the Ares II 8 wire Eric just charged $350 including DHL express shipping fee for 3-5 days but not mentioned the US sales tax (?). If you choose 10-15 days to ship tonyou the cost is $9.95 which is about right.


----------



## bflat

GG, just got a quote back for JH cable with bass tuners. Basically it is 2x the price of 4 wire. Really wish there are cheaper options and more 2 wire sources. Maybe I need to change my IEMs LOL.


----------



## bvng3540

singleended5863 said:


> FYI, when I recently bought the Ares II 8 wire Eric just charged $350 including DHL express shipping fee for 3-5 days but not mentioned the US sales tax (?). If you choose 10-15 days to ship tonyou the cost is $9.95 which is about right.


You are correct my friend, the only time it charged tax is when you made the purchases thru their website, but no tax if you contact Eric and he will send you the invoice


----------



## bvng3540

bflat said:


> GG, just got a quote back for JH cable with bass tuners. Basically it is 2x the price of 4 wire. Really wish there are cheaper options and more 2 wire sources. Maybe I need to change my IEMs LOL.


Of course, 4 plus 4 equal 8, so the price of 4 wires times 2


----------



## singleended5863

bvng3540 said:


> You are correct my friend, the only time it charged tax is when you made the purchases thru their website, but no tax if you contact Eric and he will send you the invoice



The bespoke order through Eric won’t have to pay tax I guess.


----------



## bvng3540

singleended5863 said:


> The bespoke order through Eric won’t have to pay tax I guess.


Correct


----------



## bflat

LOL, just looking at some of these international retailers it's really funny how some of them use fake MSRP then say on sale for 40% off when in fact the sale price is the MSRP. Pretty sure that's illegal in the US, but guess not so much in other countries.


----------



## singleended5863

bflat said:


> LOL, just looking at some of these international retailers it's really funny how some of them use fake MSRP then say on sale for 40% off when in fact the sale price is the MSRP. Pretty sure that's illegal in the US, but guess not so much in other countries.



Yup! That how they do business in the foreign countries... There might be also counterfeit products with discounted prices.


----------



## NaiveSound

What effect audio cable has a mid forward sound?


----------



## singleended5863

NaiveSound said:


> What effect audio cable has a mid forward sound?



I guess it is Ares II 8wire?!


----------



## NaiveSound

singleended5863 said:


> I guess it is Ares II 8wire?!


Is it?


----------



## singleended5863

NaiveSound said:


> Is it?



I think so and am listening to it right now. It is different than Ares II 4wire which is a relaxing and sit back type of cable.


----------



## NaiveSound

singleended5863 said:


> I think so and am listening to it right now. It is different than Ares II 4wire which is a relaxing and sit back type of cable.


Describe the 8 wire the best you can please


----------



## singleended5863

NaiveSound said:


> Describe the 8 wire the best you can please



I am only listening to vocals which are fast forward with lots of defined sub bass and deep bass with big and airy soundstage since I am listening with DX200TI/amp4s and CIEM Spartans. I do not know it is what you mean and/or like.


----------



## NaiveSound

I like a mid forward sound with a bass/treble liniar


----------



## NaiveSound

I also have a ares 2 (4 wire) but idk how to get it terminated to 4.4mm


----------



## singleended5863

NaiveSound said:


> I also have a ares 2 (4 wire) but idk how to get it terminated to 4.4mm



You might ask a local cable expert to do it for you but do you have SE 3.5 or balanced 2.5 now?


----------



## NaiveSound

singleended5863 said:


> You might ask a local cable expert to do it for you but do you have SE 3.5 or balanced 2.5 now?


SE 3.5
There are no local cable experts where I'm at.


----------



## bvng3540

NaiveSound said:


> SE 3.5
> There are no local cable experts where I'm at.


I have a few pigtail adapters with high quality wires let me know which one you need


----------



## bvng3540

NaiveSound said:


> SE 3.5
> There are no local cable experts where I'm at.





 

4.4mm female yo 3.5mm male eidolic lugh, with 8 wires, 4 wires is moon audio silver dragon and the other 4 is ps audio no.5


----------



## NaiveSound

I don't want that I really just want a mid forward cable


----------



## singleended5863

NaiveSound said:


> I don't want that I really just want a mid forward cable



Try to convert your 3.5 SE to balanced 2.5 trrs or 4.4 trrrs. At least you will hear some forwarding midrange. Good luck to you.


----------



## Deezel177

NaiveSound said:


> What effect audio cable has a mid forward sound?



I'd probably suggest Lionheart, but that's more of an upper-mid-forward sound. So, vocals sound more vibrant and engaging, rather than exclusively _pushed_ forward in terms of positioning. Honestly, I'm not aware of any cable (Effect Audio or otherwise) that purely pushes the mids forward without any side effects.


----------



## NaiveSound

Deezel177 said:


> I'd probably suggest Lionheart, but that's more of an upper-mid-forward sound. So, vocals sound more vibrant and engaging, rather than exclusively _pushed_ forward in terms of positioning. Honestly, I'm not aware of any cable (Effect Audio or otherwise) that purely pushes the mids forward without any side effects.



Thank you both , how do I get my ares 2 (3.5mm) into 4.4mm ? Without adapter


----------



## Deezel177

NaiveSound said:


> Thank you both , how do I get my ares 2 (3.5mm) into 4.4mm ? Without adapter



You need to reterminate it; either by sending it back to Effect Audio or by getting a DIY-er to do it for you.


----------



## NaiveSound

Deezel177 said:


> You need to reterminate it; either by sending it back to Effect Audio or by getting a DIY-er to do it for you.


How much does EA want for a reterminafion


----------



## Deezel177

NaiveSound said:


> How much does EA want for a reterminafion



I have no idea. You'll have to PM/e-mail them for that.


----------



## proedros

@Deezel177  aka Usain Bolt Jr

naive has a18 so which cable would pair well with it ? other cable companies are welcome ofc


----------



## Deezel177

proedros said:


> @Deezel177  aka Usain Bolt Jr
> 
> naive has a18 so which cable would pair well with it ? other cable companies are welcome ofc



I haven't tried this combo personally, but based on how I know the cable and the IEM to individually sound, the PWAudio Saladin sounds like a good bet.


----------



## proedros

Deezel177 said:


> I haven't tried this combo personally, but based on how I know the cable and the IEM to individually sound, the PWAudio Saladin sounds like a good bet.



you are an asset to this community Daniel , and you are a good person (i am good at reading people , so kudos)

btw , Eos and Zeus match great and to think i am happy with a cable that i paid only 150$ for....good times.


----------



## Blommen

*sigh* I have had the Thor II 8-wire 4.4mm for a month or so and I have reached the decision to let it go.

I recognise that this cable is excellent and technically better in a lot of areas than my default Ares II 4-wire, extension both ways is better, higher resolution, details more apparent and layering and air between instruments is phenomenal. Yet, despite of all this, for my music/taste the Ares suits me better.

So, for the EE Vantage the Ares works best for me but, I have to say that with the Rhapsodio Zombie the Thor is a freaking beast! Cleans it up real good and gives them a much needed treble extension while maintaining deep and controlled bass. 

Just goes to show that no matter the price, materials etc your ears will be the final judge. Remember guys, synergy and taste can beat the most expensive combos out there!


----------



## Wyville

Blommen said:


> *sigh* I have had the Thor II 8-wire 4.4mm for a month or so and I have reached the decision to let it go.
> 
> I recognise that this cable is excellent and technically better in a lot of areas than my default Ares II 4-wire, extension both ways is better, higher resolution, details more apparent and layering and air between instruments is phenomenal. Yet, despite of all this, for my music/taste the Ares suits me better.
> 
> ...


That is a shame, but I too think that synergy is key to getting the most out of your gear. And on that note. Zombie with Thor II 8-wire... Wish I could have heard that! *drools* 

ps. Are you enjoying the Zombie?


----------



## Deezel177

proedros said:


> you are an asset to this community Daniel , and you are a good person (i am good at reading people , so kudos)
> 
> btw , Eos and Zeus match great and to think i am happy with a cable that i paid only 150$ for....good times.



Appreciate it, man.


----------



## Blommen

Wyville said:


> That is a shame, but I too think that synergy is key to getting the most out of your gear. And on that note. Zombie with Thor II 8-wire... Wish I could have heard that! *drools*
> 
> ps. Are you enjoying the Zombie?



I am not sure tbh. I just went on a 14 day roadtrip in France and didn't bring them because...well they aren't mine so I didn't want to risk breaking them or something 

But now that I am home again I am giving them a thorough listen, initially I think they are boomy and weirdly thin in the upper treble...Just to stay on the EA track, the Ares II is bad match for them imo, they go too dark and muddy, and the Ares isn't even that warm for a copper.The Thor is a really good match though, brings out some more detail and treble. Too bad I don't own the RSD Silver Litz 8-wire anymore, I think that they'd match well. 

I think I'll try the 8-wire Ares, if anyone here wants to let it go or trade for Thor 8-wire pm me


----------



## natemact

I love some of the uniquer names companies will come up with for their iems. Especially the scarier additions of Phantom, Zombie and SE6


----------



## Wyville

Blommen said:


> I am not sure tbh. I just went on a 14 day roadtrip in France and didn't bring them because...well they aren't mine so I didn't want to risk breaking them or something
> 
> But now that I am home again I am giving them a thorough listen, initially I think they are boomy and weirdly thin in the upper treble...Just to stay on the EA track, the Ares II is bad match for them imo, they go too dark and muddy, and the Ares isn't even that warm for a copper.The Thor is a really good match though, brings out some more detail and treble. Too bad I don't own the RSD Silver Litz 8-wire anymore, I think that they'd match well.
> 
> I think I'll try the 8-wire Ares, if anyone here wants to let it go or trade for Thor 8-wire pm me


Those be boomy IEMs alright. I like boomy! 

If you like Ares II, then the Ares II 8-wire will most likely work well for you too. It maintains the tonality quite well and adds more room for the music, lots of air and space, yet without sacrificing your connection to the music. That gives what I feel is a certain grandness to the music. 

If you want a middle ground, then there is also Eros II to consider, as it combines Ares II with Thor Silver II. I loved the standard 4-wire and can't wait to try out the 8-wire.


----------



## Blommen

Wyville said:


> Those be boomy IEMs alright. I like boomy!
> 
> If you like Ares II, then the Ares II 8-wire will most likely work well for you too. It maintains the tonality quite well and adds more room for the music, lots of air and space, yet without sacrificing your connection to the music. That gives what I feel is a certain grandness to the music.
> 
> If you want a *middle ground*, then there is also Eros II to consider, as it combines Ares II with Thor Silver II. I loved the standard 4-wire and can't wait to try out the 8-wire.



Ares II be like 







Seriously though, thanks. I think I'll stick with the Ares tonality, I am tired of trying to reach new heights (pun intended) and I want to focus on the music. Gear is fun and all but still just a tool for me. A vessel for tunes


----------



## Wyville

Blommen said:


> Ares II be like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't say I blame you. I was just talking to Nic the other day that I seem to be suffering from a pathological condition called "reviewer", as I can't stop trying out different gear (and writing about it).


----------



## Blommen

Wyville said:


> Can't say I blame you. I was just talking to Nic the other day that I seem to be suffering from a pathological condition called "reviewer", as I can't stop trying out different gear (and writing about it).



Well at least you put out some quality material, I have been so swamped by regular work that my backlog for reviews I have promised is dangerously high


----------



## fiascogarcia (Aug 16, 2018)

Wyville said:


> Can't say I blame you. I was just talking to Nic the other day that I seem to be suffering from a pathological condition called "reviewer", as I can't stop trying out different gear (and writing about it).


You guys just keep writing!  It sure helps a lazy ass like me with shopping!


----------



## Wyville

Blommen said:


> Well at least you put out some quality material, I have been so swamped by regular work that my backlog for reviews I have promised is dangerously high


You'll catch up again. Just sit back, kick up your feet and let the music inspire you. Also, make sure you always have a notebook with you. Sometimes I get great ideas at the weirdest times and if I don't write them down I forget about them. (I actually wrote down the idea for my PhD project at 03:00 (AM) with my wife wondering why the hell I was trying to find a pen and paper at that time. She is used to it now.)


----------



## Bart147 (Aug 16, 2018)

While my custom EE Phantom is a few weeks away , it's partner has arrived : Ares II 8-wire





At less than 300$ , this kind of quality & luxury truly is a bargain !


----------



## bflat

What happens if one goes through all the trouble to get a PS plug, but uses adapters to fit different jacks? I see the new Janus cable is exclusive to using pigtailed adapters. I only ask because so many reviewers have spoken highly of the PS plugs and not sure where the "magic" happens.


----------



## natemact

bflat said:


> ...and not sure where the "magic" happens.


----------



## singleended5863

bflat said:


> What happens if one goes through all the trouble to get a PS plug, but uses adapters to fit different jacks? I see the new Janus cable is exclusive to using pigtailed adapters. I only ask because so many reviewers have spoken highly of the PS plugs and not sure where the "magic" happens.



To me the magic happens mostly based on the high quality of wire and the soldering lead.


----------



## natemact

^^ Pfft, well you'd be zero fun at DL


----------



## Deezel177

bflat said:


> What happens if one goes through all the trouble to get a PS plug, but uses adapters to fit different jacks? I see the new Janus cable is exclusive to using pigtailed adapters. I only ask because so many reviewers have spoken highly of the PS plugs and not sure where the "magic" happens.



The pigtail adapters use PSquared connectors and sockets as well, so the _magic_ should theoretically be preserved. @San Man was able to order one with a 4.4mm connector as well, so I'm sure Bespoke orders aren't out of the question.


----------



## fiascogarcia

bflat said:


> What happens if one goes through all the trouble to get a PS plug, but uses adapters to fit different jacks? I see the new Janus cable is exclusive to using pigtailed adapters. I only ask because so many reviewers have spoken highly of the PS plugs and not sure where the "magic" happens.


That's an interesting point!  If, in fact, there is a significant difference in sq with the PS plug, I would have to think there might be some level of degradation if the pigtails use different type connectors. So maybe optimal sq is only available with a 2.5mm jack.  I haven't heard a cable with the PS plug, so my opinion is pure speculation.


----------



## San Man

Deezel177 said:


> The pigtail adapters use PSquared connectors and sockets as well, so the _magic_ should theoretically be preserved. @San Man was able to order one with a 4.4mm connector as well, so I'm sure Bespoke orders aren't out of the question.



Yes, I did 

When I pre-ordered it, I contacted Eric @ Effect Audio and asked to have the plug terminated in 4.4mm.    Was no problem at all for them


----------



## ctsooner22

Blommen said:


> *sigh* I have had the Thor II 8-wire 4.4mm for a month or so and I have reached the decision to let it go.
> 
> I recognise that this cable is excellent and technically better in a lot of areas than my default Ares II 4-wire, extension both ways is better, higher resolution, details more apparent and layering and air between instruments is phenomenal. Yet, despite of all this, for my music/taste the Ares suits me better.
> 
> ...



THIS!!!!!!!     2 Channel, Headphones or portable community.  It's ALL Synergy and YOUR OWN ears. Reviewers can only share so much info.  It's up to YOU to decide what sounds best in your system.  @Blommen thankyou, thankyou, thankyou.  The last sentence should be pinned on any equipment thread on this board, lol.  Sorry for the rant, but add your DAP"s, DAC/amps etc... into this equation also.  Especially for the newbies who don't know any of the IEM's, cables or players.  Read as much as can from all the wonderful reviewers on this and headphonia and then whittle it down. Try to get on the tours too.  I have 2 awesome 64 Audio IEM's in house this week and it's been fun.  




Sound~Patriot said:


> .... negative!
> Leo definitely reduces nothing  Right now it's my favourite pairing (Phantom/Leo/Hugo2) and i'm a bass fanatic. Bass is satisfyingly right on point. No doubt.



Been told the same by a few folks so far.  Thanks for sharing.  I"m thinking long and hard about getting the 8 wire Ares II I think it is.  



natemact said:


> ^^ Pfft, well you'd be zero fun at DL



Nate, I don't have to even leave the room at DL to have the 'MAGIC" .....HA HA....(I can even have her dress like Mini Mouse if I want to.  I've seen the adult costumes, lol


----------



## bvng3540

Blommen said:


> *sigh* I have had the Thor II 8-wire 4.4mm for a month or so and I have reached the decision to let it go.
> 
> I recognise that this cable is excellent and technically better in a lot of areas than my default Ares II 4-wire, extension both ways is better, higher resolution, details more apparent and layering and air between instruments is phenomenal. Yet, despite of all this, for my music/taste the Ares suits me better.
> 
> ...


May I suggest Thor and ares, I has those 2 cables and decide to combine it together and to my surprise it sound exceptional well when pair with Phantom, especially in the lower end and clarity in the high


----------



## natemact

^^ I might look like a fool here...like you legit made your own Eros 8 out of both?? 

 if so!! Bet you spin a pretty mean french twist as well..


----------



## bvng3540

natemact said:


> ^^ I might look like a fool here...like you legit made your own Eros 8 out of both??
> 
> if so!! Bet you spin a pretty mean french twist as well..


Idk what eros made out of, I just getting tired of switching btw the 2 cables, so why not get both cables in one


----------



## EffectAudio

In lieu of the resounding successes in recent shows & exhibitions as well as our "NDP Promo", Effect Audio would like to thank all our customers and friends for the support and massive love shown!

It's come to the time of the year for another round of EA Bonanza! We will be giving out 2x 'Bespoke' Ares II 8 wires for this giveaway campaign!!

Participation Period : 21st Aug - 4th Sept

1) LIKE & SHARE our Facebook Post
2) SUBSCRIBE our newsletter on www.effectaudio.com
3) SUBSCRIBE to our EA Official Thread on HeadFi

We will be announcing the lucky winners in the week of the 4th September.​


----------



## myusernameislove (Aug 21, 2018)

Got my (3.5mm) Ares 2 for Acoustune HS1551CU. Ordered Toxic Cables BW first, but Frank did not make it. Overall I am quite happy with the purchase. I wanted to raise upper mids and treble and clarity that is what I got. First I did not like the reduction of lows, as these iem especially with stock cable are incredibly thick and warm and robust yet soft in lows. Stock cable shows lots of instrumental texture in lower mids and upper bass, but the bass is simply overwhelming and tonality too warm with it. This was changed with Ares 2. There is occassional rumble and the bass remains kinda soft, but with right albums it reminds me of the capability of these iems in lower spectrum. Gone is the texture focus and bass monsterness, but what I got in exchange is more neutral and balanced tonality with airy feeling, that makes these very much musical single DD iems sound even more coherent. As I said, with right albums the bass and lower mids show muscles, just not always and always and always as with stock cable.. which is a good thing. And there is a nice touch to the sound of notes. So to sum it up, I like Ares 2 and I prefer it to stock cable. It ain’t perfect, as it takes away most of the texture display in lower mids, but it gives something in exchange and I like what it is.


----------



## ctsooner22

Thanks Eric for doing this.  It's actually a really cool deal that you are giving away such a great cable.  Good luck to everyone.  I bet this thread is about to blow up, lol.


----------



## Bosk

Just out of curiosity, is the Leonidas 22 or 26AWG? I've been wondering how its' ergonomics compare with something like the Thor II.

Also has anyone tried out the new carbon fiber Y-splitters yet? I'm hoping they're smaller & lighter than the old ones.


----------



## Deezel177

Bosk said:


> Just out of curiosity, is the Leonidas 22 or 26AWG? I've been wondering how its' ergonomics compare with something like the Thor II.
> 
> Also has anyone tried out the new carbon fiber Y-splitters yet? I'm hoping they're smaller & lighter than the old ones.



I’m pretty sure they’re 26 AWG; same gauge as all their non-plus cables. The new Y-split is smaller, but more dense. In my experience, it doesn’t get in the way as much and it’s less prone to bouncing around when walking.


----------



## Bosk

Deezel177 said:


> I’m pretty sure they’re 26 AWG; same gauge as all their non-plus cables. The new Y-split is smaller, but more dense. In my experience, it doesn’t get in the way as much and it’s less prone to bouncing around when walking.


Thanks Deezel177, I'd hoped the new Y-splits were lighter than the old full-size ones which seem unnecessarily heavy. I can't help but think wood might be a better choice, given hardwoods like ebony are renowned for having favorable acoustic resonance properties and are lighter than metal. Probably much more difficult to source in bulk though.


----------



## Deezel177

Bosk said:


> Thanks Deezel177, I'd hoped the new Y-splits were lighter than the old full-size ones which seem unnecessarily heavy. I can't help but think wood might be a better choice, given hardwoods like ebony are renowned for having favorable acoustic resonance properties and are lighter than metal. Probably much more difficult to source in bulk though.



They once made half-metal-half-wood Y-splits for their China-only limited edition cable. I doubt we’ll see any more of it unless we ask very, very loudly.


----------



## extremist1102

Ares II 8 wires giveaway


----------



## fiascogarcia

Bosk said:


> Thanks Deezel177, I'd hoped the new Y-splits were lighter than the old full-size ones which seem unnecessarily heavy. I can't help but think wood might be a better choice, given hardwoods like ebony are renowned for having favorable acoustic resonance properties and are lighter than metal. Probably much more difficult to source in bulk though.


Don't know if they still offer these, but the musician's Y split is by far the most unobtrusive I've ever used.  No weight at all,  it's great unless you're not a fan of the aesthetics of it's simple form.


----------



## Snowball0906

Subscribeeeed!


----------



## Bosk

fiascogarcia said:


> Don't know if they still offer these, but the musician's Y split is by far the most unobtrusive I've ever used.  No weight at all,  it's great unless you're not a fan of the aesthetics of it's simple form.


Unfortunately EA are no longer offering the musician’s Y-splits, or so I was told fiascogarcia.


----------



## singleended5863

fiascogarcia said:


> Don't know if they still offer these, but the musician's Y split is by far the most unobtrusive I've ever used.  No weight at all,  it's great unless you're not a fan of the aesthetics of it's simple form.





Bosk said:


> Unfortunately EA are no longer offering the musician’s Y-splits, or so I was told fiascogarcia.



I have it in my CIEM Spartans when I ordered...


----------



## Niyologist

Any cables for my UM ME.1?


----------



## ctsooner22

Deezel177 said:


> They once made half-metal-half-wood Y-splits for their China-only limited edition cable. I doubt we’ll see any more of it unless we ask very, very loudly.



Man I would possibly buy a new bespoke cable just to get that splitter lmao. Love that one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Vitaly2017

ctsooner22 said:


> Man I would possibly buy a new bespoke cable just to get that splitter lmao. Love that one. Thanks for sharing



Hmmm i just baught one its black carbon fiber didnt see any options there.


----------



## singleended5863

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hmmm i just baught one its black carbon fiber didnt see any options there.



Same here. I did not see that option too!


----------



## kubig123

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hmmm i just baught one its black carbon fiber didnt see any options there.





singleended5863 said:


> Same here. I did not see that option too!



As @Deezel177 wrote, it was produced for a limited edition cable, that's why you cannot see it on the website


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 21, 2018)

Really love bespoke cables from Effect Audio. Picture of the M4L4, MarsLeonidas 8wire. A great pairing with the Zeus-XR. Very lightweight considering it is an 8 wire braid. Extremely flexible. And most importantly, it sounded amazing.


----------



## jinxy245

Subscribing!


----------



## yukiorui

Gavin C4 said:


> Really love bespoke cables from Effect Audio. Picture of the M4L4, MarsLeonidas 8wire. A great pairing with the Zeus-XR. Very lightweight considering it is an 8 wire braid. Extremely flexible. And most importantly, it sounded amazing.



Could you kindly share a comparison of the M4L4 with a 4W Leonidas?


----------



## korvin12

Gavin C4 said:


> Really love bespoke cables from Effect Audio. Picture of the M4L4, MarsLeonidas 8wire. A great pairing with the Zeus-XR. Very lightweight considering it is an 8 wire braid. Extremely flexible. And most importantly, it sounded amazing.



Is that yours? I am using this with my universal Phantom


----------



## zgundam

Horus 8 arrived today (yay!)

Haven't done any comparisons or listen for an extended period of time so just going to put down some initial thoughts and pics below.  I also don't have a spare Horus 4w around to compare against unfortunately.  I only ordered a 3.5mm SE adapter.

Packaging impressions
*  leather case, comes with desiccant inside.  Build number engraved on back of case
*  leather cable strap 
*  keychain looks like it's made from Horus cable

Cable notes
*  Y splitter is larger version of the one supplied in the regular Horus, has the build number engraved on it
*  Thinner than Janus D
*  Very supple / flexible, no memory effect

Initial audio impressions (source: WM1Z, universal Phantom, Acoustune blue (bass) tips)
*  Smooth, warm natural sound
*  Coherent
*  Microdetail
*  Overall pairs nicely with Phantom, like regular Horus


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Subscribed, and looking for recommendations for the 64 Audio A6 and Alclair RSM.


----------



## SoundDouble

Subscribed and would like a suggestion on 2.5 balanced, mmcx, for my Radius twf31.

Thanks,


----------



## ostewart

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Subscribed, and looking for recommendations for the 64 Audio A6 and Alclair RSM.



What kind of sound changes are you looking for?


----------



## Vitandus

4.4mm female to 3.5mm male SE? Want to be able to use my 4.4 balanced cables on the plethora of 3.5mm gadgets I have.


----------



## zgundam

Vitandus said:


> 4.4mm female to 3.5mm male SE? Want to be able to use my 4.4 balanced cables on the plethora of 3.5mm gadgets I have.



I've got this one, but tbh have never actually used it because i find it bulky:
https://www.amazon.com/musashino-LABEL-unbalanced-conversion-CP-3544P1/dp/B072JLSSQY

It's much easier to get cables terminated in 2.5mm balanced then use adapters for 4.4mm bal or 3.5mm SE connectivity.  Plenty of those kids of adapters around and most don't feature additional cable lengths which end up altering the sound signature of the cable you attach it to...


----------



## Vitandus

zgundam said:


> It's much easier to get cables terminated in 2.5mm balanced then use adapters for 4.4mm bal or 3.5mm SE connectivity. Plenty of those kids of adapters around and most don't feature additional cable lengths which end up altering the sound signature of the cable you attach it to...



Good idea. Wish I had thought about/known more before I invested in 4.4mm terminated cables!


----------



## Deezel177

Vitandus said:


> 4.4mm female to 3.5mm male SE? Want to be able to use my 4.4 balanced cables on the plethora of 3.5mm gadgets I have.



You can order one from Music Sanctuary. This is what mine looks like:


 

Just contact them via Facebook or e-mail.


----------



## Ksweene5

subscribed to thread


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ostewart said:


> What kind of sound changes are you looking for?



I'm a tone, patch, ”forgotten adverb” fan, plus expanding the soundstage.


----------



## Giraku

Happy day today because... I also received my Horus 8!!
As @zgundam said, it came in a very interesting package. I love the leather pouch. But for portable use, I still prefer the original Horus case that I'm gonna keep using.
I will keep the new fancy pouch somewhere safe.
  

With my brief listening session with WM1Z and Tia Fourte, I agree with @zgundam impression:
Clean but warm and smooth with HUGE dynamics and micro details.
I'm delighted to find deeper potential of Tia Fourte uncovered by Horus 8.
It also sounds a bit airy in a very nice way.

This is just an initial impression, so please take this as a grain of salt.
I plan to report a comparison to Janus D later.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Giraku said:


> Happy day today because... I also received my Horus 8!!
> As @zgundam said, it came in a very interesting package. I love the leather pouch. But for portable use, I still prefer the original Horus case that I'm gonna keep using.
> I will keep the new fancy pouch somewhere safe.
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## singleended5863

Bespoke cables are really pieces of art since they look very nice. My next one would be Janus D.


----------



## Bosk

Giraku said:


> Happy day today because... I also received my Horus 8!!
> As @zgundam said, it came in a very interesting package. I love the leather pouch. But for portable use, I still prefer the original Horus case that I'm gonna keep using.
> I will keep the new fancy pouch somewhere safe.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Giraku! I can't imagine there'd be many people who browse Head-Fi's portable audio section who aren't jealous of you right now.


----------



## msiekkb

Gavin C4 said:


> Really love bespoke cables from Effect Audio. Picture of the M4L4, MarsLeonidas 8wire. A great pairing with the Zeus-XR. Very lightweight considering it is an 8 wire braid. Extremely flexible. And most importantly, it sounded amazing.



Please, write your impressions about sound, details, texture. I have very interesting this cable, and how are better than Eros II.


----------



## kuki_junior

Amazing pieces of art. I'm glad I found this thread.


----------



## Wyville

kuki_junior said:


> Amazing pieces of art. I'm glad I found this thread.


Your location says 'Singapore', so you can see (and hear!) them in real-life life and you can also swing by Euphoria Audio. I would love to visit there, Singapore is a real audiophile equivalent of Willy Wonka's chocolate factory. 

Almost forgot the obligatory: _Sorry about your wallet._


----------



## Sonicears

Hello effect. I bought an horus cable 3 months ago. I see you have an upgrade service that current users can use to change it to more wires. Will I also get the horus case that is same to the one in this picture?


Giraku said:


> Happy day today because... I also received my Horus 8!!
> As @zgundam



But before I make upgrade, I am concern from something i saw on DITA website. DITA is also a brand that I like, because my wife use the dita truth earphone daily. I see that the VANNUY case made with DITA look the exactly the same to the pouch. Same design same leather, but colour is different.

I am concern that I am buying a item that is copied because I do not want to be involved in the trouble of any return process. I would like to know if this is copied or partner together with DITA or VANNUYS to make a partner product.




Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Sonicears said:


> Hello effect. I bought an horus cable 3 months ago. I see you have an upgrade service that current users can use to change it to more wires. Will I also get the horus case that is same to the one in this picture?
> 
> 
> But before I make upgrade, I am concern from something i saw on DITA website. DITA is also a brand that I like, because my wife use the dita truth earphone daily. I see that the VANNUY case made with DITA look the exactly the same to the pouch. Same design same leather, but colour is different.
> ...


I wouldn't worry about it, if that is the sole concern you have.  Very doubtful they have any sort of patent on the design.  And even if there was an issue,  I've not seen a situation where a consumer ever had to return an item they purchased that was the subject of said dispute.  Cases are like backpacks, many companies make them and they all look very much the same with minor modifications that make them minutely unique.  IMO.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 11, 2018)

So I have had the Lionheart for close to a month now, and I really like the synergy with my A18T the more I listen the more I enjoy their sound signature. What it does best, is it provides some really nice texture to the lower end especially with drums. Lionheart is super at smoothing through the mid range as well and still manages to retain air between the instruments and provides the treble sparkle through the music.

I also picked up the Ares II I was very curios what a pure Cooper cable from EA would sound like. I have not spent as much time with the Ares. But in the short period I've used Ares, I think the biggest surprise for me has been how bright this cable is, for a straight pure Cooper cable. 
Its quit the contrary from what I expected from a traditional Cooper cable. the other thing I want to add is how beautiful these cables are my wife said they look like a piece a jewelry,  the images from the websites just do not do them justice. so I added photos I took while I switched cables, click the images to see their real beauty.



















Lionheart and Ares II


----------



## animalsrush

Love lionheart with k10s as well.. does magical things to vocals..PC


----------



## Wyville

animalsrush said:


> Love lionheart with k10s as well.. does magical things to vocals..PC


Always wanted to hear the k10. I’ve heard the Encore and Katana, but understand the k10 are a bit special.


----------



## animalsrush

They are indeed. There are small imperfections but that is what imo makes them unique sounding and they are one of the best sounding CIEM I own.. a masterful creation by John. but with lionheart it has made it so organic that it has the best synergy between Sony wm1z k10 and lionheart.. and god that bass punches so deep you can’t believe it is BA..

Pc


----------



## twister6

Just finished and posted my review of Effect Audio Bespoke Ares II 8 wire cable, here.


----------



## Dionysus

I just got done reading the review, as always a very good read and perspective, covering all the details with comparison and example. thanks Twister, I always enjoy your take.


----------



## ctaxxxx

twister6 said:


> Taking all this under consideration, the difference between Ares II 4 wire and 8 wire is actually quite noticeable where I hear a wider soundstage, *more forward mids*, and improved resolution and transparency of mids when going to 8 wire version. In comparison, 4 wire sounds a little warmer with mids being less resolving. Basically, 4 wire has a more typical “copper” coloring of the sound, while *doubling of these wires has an effect of a leaner sound *with a noticeable improvement in mids.



Does this mean more forward upper mids (female vocals) and less lower mids (male vocals)? 

Great review though!


----------



## twister6

ctaxxxx said:


> Does this mean more forward upper mids (female vocals) and less lower mids (male vocals)?
> 
> Great review though!



I'm hearing more forward upper mids.


----------



## PinkyPowers

twister6 said:


> Just finished and posted my review of Effect Audio Bespoke Ares II 8 wire cable, here.



EA really kills it with their Bespoke 8s. Such mighty cables, in sound and beauty.


----------



## kuki_junior

Haha.. Yea! There are lotsa amazing shops in Singapore to try out different products. Plus. Shiping to here is relatively cheap as well. 



Wyville said:


> Your location says 'Singapore', so you can see (and hear!) them in real-life life and you can also swing by Euphoria Audio. I would love to visit there, Singapore is a real audiophile equivalent of Willy Wonka's chocolate factory.
> 
> Almost forgot the obligatory: _Sorry about your wallet._


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 27, 2018)

Thor II+ 8w and Ares II 4w. The larger 22AWG 8wire cable makes me feels extra safe : ) while maintaining an excellent weight and flexibility for portable usage. The new 2.5mm connector from Effect Audio is very good looking.


----------



## twister6

Gavin C4 said:


> Thor II+ 8w and Ares II 4w. The larger 22AWG 8wire cable makes me feels extra safe : ) while maintaining an excellent weight and flexibility for portable usage. The new 2.5mm connector from Effect Audio is very good looking.



8x 22awg wires is a weapon, you should be feeling safe  Assuming you are using it for full size cans, not iems?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Gavin C4 said:


> Thor II+ 8w and Ares II 4w. The larger 22AWG 8wire cable makes me feels extra safe : ) while maintaining an excellent weight and flexibility for portable usage. The new 2.5mm connector from Effect Audio is very good looking.



That's pretty cool man! I have the Thor II + 4-wire coming in for review this week. Can't wait to see how it compares to the others.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Thor II Plus
I think I'll have this connected to Fourté tomorrow to help while away my workday.


----------



## bvng3540

PinkyPowers said:


> Thor II Plus
> I think I'll have this connected to Fourté tomorrow to help while away my workday.


Stop teasing, I'm drooling over here


----------



## ctaxxxx

Anyone who ordered near the end of the Singapore event sale received any notification of shipment yet?


----------



## Vitaly2017

Do any one have suggestions for a very high quality interconnect from 4.4mm to 3.5mm unbalanced also need 4.4mm to 2.5mm balance.
Something very neutral so it wont affect or degrade sq...


----------



## kubig123

Vitaly2017 said:


> Do any one have suggestions for a very high quality interconnect from 4.4mm to 3.5mm unbalanced also need 4.4mm to 2.5mm balance.
> Something very neutral so it wont affect or degrade sq...



PM Eric, i'm sure he will be very helpful.


----------



## Vitaly2017

kubig123 said:


> PM Eric, i'm sure he will be very helpful.



I already asked they dont do 4.4mm to anything unfortunately


----------



## iron2k

subscribed


----------



## iron2k

Any cable suggestion for 64audio U8 iems ???


----------



## PinkyPowers

bvng3540 said:


> Stop teasing, I'm drooling over here



Early impressions... it sounds more like Thor II 8-wire than standard Thor II. It's stiffer and less ergonomic than Thor II 8-wire.

Love the sound! Everything feels bigger. The bass really fills out. Yet clarity remains utterly pristine.

It's an excellent cable.


----------



## ctsooner22

PinkyPowers said:


> Early impressions... it sounds more like Thor II 8-wire than standard Thor II. It's stiffer and less ergonomic than Thor II 8-wire.
> 
> Love the sound! Everything feels bigger. The bass really fills out. Yet clarity remains utterly pristine.
> 
> It's an excellent cable.



Sorry for the ignorance, but what is the Thor II Plus? I thought it was the 8 wire, but obviously not.  Thanks. Can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## iron2k

Thor II  plus cable  is 22 awg vs 26 awg standard Thor II

Here you can find more details:

https://www.effectaudio.com/iem-premium-series/plus-edition/thor-silver-ii.html


----------



## PinkyPowers

Exactly. All the Plus versions of Effect Audio cables is merely a thicker gauge variant of the base model, which is 26 AWG. Plus is 22.


----------



## bflat (Aug 28, 2018)

Assuming both 22 versus 26 gauge have the same number of internal litz cores you have 2 interesting choices:

22 gauge wire is over 2x as thick as 26 gauge so 4 wire 22 gauge has more cross sectional wire material as 8 wire 26 gauge.

8 wires of 26 gauge has 2x the litz cores than 4 wire 22 gauge resulting in almost 2x more wire surface area.


----------



## Giraku

Currently on eBay at 99 cents:

Janus D: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283133849674?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Leonidas: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283133855838?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## twister6

Giraku said:


> Currently on eBay at 99 cents:
> 
> Janus D: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283133849674?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Leonidas: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283133855838?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Is that you selling it?


----------



## Giraku

twister6 said:


> Is that you selling it?


Sorry, it was not clear.
Yes, I'm selling those.


----------



## bvng3540

Giraku said:


> Currently on eBay at 99 cents:
> 
> Janus D: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283133849674?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Leonidas: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283133855838?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Already submit my bid for the janus at 999


----------



## bvng3540

Giraku said:


> Sorry, it was not clear.
> Yes, I'm selling those.


How much want for the janus


----------



## Giraku

bvng3540 said:


> Already submit my bid for the janus at 999


Wow. Thank you.


----------



## Giraku

bvng3540 said:


> How much want for the janus


Of course, the higher the better. Anyway, I believe in the price decided by the bidders. It usually reflects an appropriate market price when started from 99 cents.


----------



## bvng3540

For example if I won @ 999 you have to pay ebay 10%, PayPal fee @ 2.9% that why I asked how much you want HERE


----------



## Bosk

Giraku said:


> Currently on eBay at 99 cents:
> 
> Janus D: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283133849674?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Leonidas: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283133855838?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Best of luck with the sales. Would you mind please offering your impressions of how these two cables compare sonically?


----------



## Deezel177

Chapter 1...? 

*Effect Audio Bespoke 8-wire Ares II - The Bronze Serpent*

​


----------



## proedros

Giraku said:


> Currently on eBay at 99 cents:
> 
> Janus D: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283133849674?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Leonidas: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283133855838?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649




202$ and 113$ , after 1 day


----------



## Gavin C4 (Sep 2, 2018)

Love looking at individual UP-OCC Litz silver filaments. So satisfying .


----------



## PJBrownSkin (Sep 2, 2018)

Is Effect Audio using new y-splits for their 8-wire cables? I think the old bulky y-splits are a little out of place with the new plugs.


----------



## natemact (Sep 9, 2018)

Gavin C4 said:


> Love looking at individual UP-OCC Litz silver filaments. So satisfying .


If you ever get into a debate about being a music lover first and gear lover second, I’m reposting this


----------



## ctsooner22

Both are a blast.  They each have their place as you and I have both talked about off line ....  Love you guys.


----------



## KuroKitsu

For those of you who've ordered cables before, whats the average turnaround time for one? 

The status of my Lionheart is still sitting at processing.


----------



## jcdreamer

I ordered my Eros II on 8/10/18, it shipped on 8/17 and I received them in CA on 8/29.  Hope that helps.


----------



## KuroKitsu

jcdreamer said:


> I ordered my Eros II on 8/10/18, it shipped on 8/17 and I received them in CA on 8/29.  Hope that helps.


Thanks, that gives me an idea. I ordered the evening of the 24th so they most likely did not recieved the order till the 27th.im just worried since status is processing that Paypal might not have cleared the payment. Reached out to their CS via email to check.


----------



## ctaxxxx (Sep 5, 2018)

KuroKitsu said:


> Thanks, that gives me an idea. I ordered the evening of the 24th so they most likely did not recieved the order till the 27th.im just worried since status is processing that Paypal might not have cleared the payment. Reached out to their CS via email to check.



I ordered mine 3 weeks ago and haven't gotten any tracking number or status update. I've sent a few emails to them and have gotten zero response. Just a simple "your order will be ready in ____ weeks" would be fine. Really disappointed in their communication...

*Update: *Error is on my end apparently. Something went wrong with me receiving emails.


----------



## KuroKitsu

ctaxxxx said:


> I ordered mine 3 weeks ago and haven't gotten any tracking number or status update. I've sent a few emails to them and have gotten zero response. Just a simple "your order will be ready in ____ weeks" would be fine. Really disappointed in their communication...


Oh geez, thats horrible. I was considering getting an 8 wire Aries II in the future. Reaching the end of the business day soon here and no response.


----------



## singleended5863

ctaxxxx said:


> I ordered mine 3 weeks ago and haven't gotten any tracking number or status update. I've sent a few emails to them and have gotten zero response. Just a simple "your order will be ready in ____ weeks" would be fine. Really disappointed in their communication...





KuroKitsu said:


> Oh geez, thats horrible. I was considering getting an 8 wire Aries II in the future. Reaching the end of the business day soon here and no response.



If you are ordering bespoke cables you have wait since the cables must be manually braided I guess. My Ares II 8 wire was built circa 5-7 days...


----------



## EffectAudio

Hey Guys~

Sorry for being away for so long. I've been spending the past 2 - 3 days tracing and resolving the our mail system error to no avail (IT is so not my forte, but im working on it). Meanwhile, our shipment notification should be automated, however recently our CS rep has received tonnes of email inquiries on order status. I suspect the automated shipping mail may have gotten sent to your junk mails (could anybody confirm?). In the interim, for all inquiries, please reach me directly at eric@effectaudio.com. I'll be able to individually trace your orders personally. 




ctaxxxx said:


> I ordered mine 3 weeks ago and haven't gotten any tracking number or status update. I've sent a few emails to them and have gotten zero response. Just a simple "your order will be ready in ____ weeks" would be fine. Really disappointed in their communication...



Heyy buddy, apologies for the sluggish response. I've traced your order has been shipped out on the 21st of August and have sent you the tracker via mail. Could do me a solid and check if our shipment notification has been sent to your junk mail?

-Eric


----------



## KuroKitsu

singleended5863 said:


> If you are ordering bespoke cables you have wait since the cables must be manually braided I guess. My Ares II 8 wire was built circa 5-7 days...



Just a 4 wire Lionheart I' waiting on atm. Shouldn't be bespoked in that case. 

I'll reach out to Eric directly.


----------



## ctaxxxx

EffectAudio said:


> Hey Guys~
> 
> Sorry for being away for so long. I've been spending the past 2 - 3 days tracing and resolving the our mail system error to no avail (IT is so not my forte, but im working on it). Meanwhile, our shipment notification should be automated, however recently our CS rep has received tonnes of email inquiries on order status. I suspect the automated shipping mail may have gotten sent to your junk mails (could anybody confirm?). In the interim, for all inquiries, please reach me directly at eric@effectaudio.com. I'll be able to individually trace your orders personally.
> 
> ...



Nothing in my junk mail. I'll send you a PM with my order number. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## EffectAudio

ctaxxxx said:


> Nothing in my junk mail. I'll send you a PM with my order number. Thanks for the reply.



Hey buddy,

I think there is an error on your receiving end. I've just checked our email logs, we've sent you a reply on status on the 24th August, 30th August as well as a personal mail i've written on Sept 4th. I've sent you a pm with the SS of the email log and conversation as well as your order tracker 

-Eric


----------



## EffectAudio

【 Effect Audio "Leonidas" - Out 】

As of September 5th, we will be discontinuing our famed "Leonidas" from the Heritage series.

"Leonidas" was launched on the first Singapore CanJam in 2016 and represents a turning point for Effect Audio and our team members. It represents our first foray onto the international market platform. Since it's launch, both it's sound quality and built quality has received numerous accreditation and accolades. It's very unique tonality and timbre has captured the hearts of many.

'Leonidas' explores unprecedented design philosophy and methodology and employs a completely redesigned customised cable make up and geometry. Featuring accredited woven Litz wiring technique and individually enamelled strands, "Leonidas" was a product that was ahead of it's time during launch.

"Leonidas" will always be a legend within our EA team and will always be the true representation of EA's sprit and soul. It's with mixed feelings that we are discontinuing 'Leonidas' as throughout it's journey, it has brought us many partnerships and friendship which we will come to cherish. We thank everybody for the support you've shown us and for your unwavering friendship to our EA core members!

Effect Audio will continue to innovate to bring you cutting-edge products and shall look forward to meeting each and every one of you guys in trade shows and EA Club meetings!

-Eric


----------



## hotdog108

Oh no, I was looking forward to trying it out at CanJam NYC next year =(


----------



## ctaxxxx

EffectAudio said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> I think there is an error on your receiving end. I've just checked our email logs, we've sent you a reply on status on the 24th August, 30th August as well as a personal mail i've written on Sept 4th. I've sent you a pm with the SS of the email log and conversation as well as your order tracker
> 
> -Eric



Apologies on my end. It seems you are right according to the PM screenshots. However, I still do not see any emails from your team. I even checked the webmail that my phone fetches from. Nothing in my inbox, spam, or recycle bin. I'm not sure what's going on, since I do not have this issue with anyone else, and I've received emails from your team with my last order... 

Is anyone else getting email responses from EA?


----------



## kubig123 (Sep 5, 2018)

ctaxxxx said:


> Apologies on my end. It seems you are right according to the PM screenshots. However, I still do not see any emails from your team. I even checked the webmail that my phone fetches from. Nothing in my inbox, spam, or recycle bin. I'm not sure what's going on, since I do not have this issue with anyone else, and I've received emails from your team with my last order...
> 
> Is anyone else getting email responses from EA?


I never had any problems and always received emails/updates from EA.

Stupid question, did you check if the email address you provide them is correct, maybe a tipying error?


----------



## Deezel177

ctaxxxx said:


> Apologies on my end. It seems you are right according to the PM screenshots. However, I still do not see any emails from your team. I even checked the webmail that my phone fetches from. Nothing in my inbox, spam, or recycle bin. I'm not sure what's going on, since I do not have this issue with anyone else, and I've received emails from your team with my last order...
> 
> Is anyone else getting email responses from EA?



I’ve always received e-mail alerts from EA without fail. I asked Eric yesterday and he assured me that the e-mails I’ve been receiving are automated just like everyone else’s; there aren’t any unique or personalised circumstances on my end at all.



kubig123 said:


> I never had any problems and always received emails/updates from EA.
> 
> Stupid question, did you check if the email address you provide them is correct, maybe a *tipying* error?



As your post stands prior to any edits - and as good of a post it honestly is - I have never seen such irony.


----------



## ctaxxxx (Sep 5, 2018)

kubig123 said:


> I never had any problems and always received emails/updates from EA.
> 
> Stupid question, did you check if the email address you provide them is correct, maybe a tipying error?



I think it's automatic. They use whatever your PayPal email address is, and I know that's correct. Also, if I send the email, they would just reply directly to that. I contacted my provider and they are looking into the issue.

I'll try replying with a different email service (like iCloud) if this happens again.


----------



## EffectAudio

hotdog108 said:


> Oh no, I was looking forward to trying it out at CanJam NYC next year =(



Don't worry, when the next NYC comes, we'll have something ready 



ctaxxxx said:


> I think it's automatic. They use whatever your PayPal email address is, and I know that's correct. Also, if I send the email, they would just reply directly to that. I contacted my provider and they are looking into the issue.
> 
> I'll try replying with a different email service (like iCloud) if this happens again.



No worries at all, did you receive your tracker number in the PMs Screenshots?  

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

Received this yesterday...






Very brief, straight out of the box impression (of course I could not resist): Oh my how I love the sound of Eros II! It makes the Phantom a little more neutral while maintaining a natural tonality. Less bold than Ares II, but with a beauty that I found with the standard 4-wire Eros II as well. And those vocals... Lovely jubbly (as they say in Britain).


----------



## ctaxxxx

EffectAudio said:


> No worries at all, did you receive your tracker number in the PMs Screenshots?
> 
> -Eric



Yes, thank you. Luckily it hasn't been sent back, since USPS sometimes hold international packages without notifying me. Good thing I decided to be cheap and do standard shipping for once.


----------



## EffectAudio

Winners for the "Ares II 8wires" announced on FB! ~


----------



## fiascogarcia

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Effect Audio "Leonidas" - Out 】
> 
> As of September 5th, we will be discontinuing our famed "Leonidas" from the Heritage series.
> 
> ...


Looks like we can hereby declare the Leonidas a collectible!!  What a wonderful cable.


----------



## KuroKitsu

The Leonidas being retired? The price point was sadly higher than what I was willing to go. Considering there was $200+ CAD markup from the HK dealer for both Lionheart and Leonidas then ordering directly, Id love to see how what kind of further markup they'd do


----------



## bvng3540

EffectAudio said:


> Winners for the "Ares II 8wires" announced on FB! ~


One lucky person, also I just bought a pair of horus can I upgrade to the 8 wires thanks


----------



## singleended5863

bvng3540 said:


> One lucky person, also I just bought a pair of horus can I upgrade to the 8 wires thanks



Who was a winner? I could not find the link on FB.


----------



## bvng3540

singleended5863 said:


> Who was a winner? I could not find the link on FB.


----------



## EffectAudio

fiascogarcia said:


> Looks like we can hereby declare the Leonidas a collectible!!  What a wonderful cable.



Indeed. "Leonidas" meant a lot to our core EA members as well. It signifies a lot of different things for the team and through "Leonidas" we have had the chance to meet a lot of the kind community members and we're grateful for it. 



bvng3540 said:


> One lucky person, also I just bought a pair of horus can I upgrade to the 8 wires thanks



Thank you for your kind support of our products  Meanwhile, the window for the "Horus 8" upgrade has closed unfortunately. 

- Eric


----------



## singleended5863

bvng3540 said:


> One lucky person, also I just bought a pair of horus can I upgrade to the 8 wires thanks



Janus B and D are excellent cables too. One of them is my next upgrade!


----------



## EffectAudio

singleended5863 said:


> Janus B and D are excellent cables too. One of them is my next upgrade!



 

Get ready to read a blast of "Janus' reviews coming out next week!


----------



## bvng3540

EffectAudio said:


> Indeed. "Leonidas" meant a lot to our core EA members as well. It signifies a lot of different things for the team and through "Leonidas" we have had the chance to meet a lot of the kind community members and we're grateful for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guy has so much success with Leonidas and it seem to be very popular among headfier, why discontinue it


----------



## marcusd

Our review of the Effect Audio Janus Dynamic is now posted. I actually enjoyed this one a lot as a mids-guy. 

https://headfonics.com/2018/09/effect-audio-janus-review/


----------



## KuroKitsu

Holy smokes, DHL is blazing fast. My Lionheart shipped out on Sept 5th from SG and is already in Canada, due to be delivered today!

Thanks to Eric for his extremely quick reply into tracking down my order status as well as going above and beyond to look into why there was a delay with my order and getting it expediated. 

Sadly Canadian Customs decide to smack me $22 bucks for duties.


----------



## iron2k (Sep 7, 2018)

In case someone is selling an Eros II o Thor II (2pin, 2.5mm or pentaconn), i'm looking for those.


----------



## Wyville

KuroKitsu said:


> Holy smokes, DHL is blazing fast. My Lionheart shipped out on Sept 5th from SG and is already in Canada, due to be delivered today!
> 
> Thanks to Eric for his extremely quick reply into tracking down my order status as well as going above and beyond to look into why there was a delay with my order and getting it expediated.
> 
> Sadly Canadian Customs decide to smack me $22 bucks for duties.


How about this for fast: Tuesday morning I got a message with a tracking number and Wednesday afternoon I got a parcel. Singapore to London, door-to-door in a single day. 

And none of that FedEx "I will ring your bell and run off pretending you aren't home because I can't be bothered to take the lift two floors up" either! (Yes, he did really do that!)


----------



## natemact

KuroKitsu said:


> Holy smokes, DHL is blazing fast. My Lionheart shipped out on Sept 5th from SG and is already in Canada, due to be delivered today!
> 
> Sadly Canadian Customs decide to smack me $22 bucks for duties.


Great to hear but you should be happy with $22...you saved nearly $75 in HST


----------



## KuroKitsu

Wyville said:


> How about this for fast: Tuesday morning I got a message with a tracking number and Wednesday afternoon I got a parcel. Singapore to London, door-to-door in a single day.
> 
> And none of that FedEx "I will ring your bell and run off pretending you aren't home because I can't be bothered to take the lift two floors up" either! (Yes, he did really do that!)


Ive only heard of DHL speed, this is my first time honestly. I've experience that with Fedex and UPS, and I live in a house, either dont ring and leave it at the door or dont ring and tell me to go pickup. Plus brokerage fees ugh. 



natemact said:


> Great to hear but you should be happy with $22...you saved nearly $75 in HST


Lol as a fellow Canadian you should understand that any amount of tax is too much.


----------



## Deezel177

KuroKitsu said:


> Holy smokes, DHL is blazing fast. My Lionheart shipped out on Sept 5th from SG and is already in Canada, due to be delivered today!
> 
> Thanks to Eric for his extremely quick reply into tracking down my order status as well as going above and beyond to look into why there was a delay with my order and getting it expediated.
> 
> Sadly Canadian Customs decide to smack me $22 bucks for duties.



Still 20x less than the customs Indonesia charged me for a pair of (keep in mind: *free-of-charge*) review units recently.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Deezel177 said:


> Still 20x less than the customs Indonesia charged me for a pair of (keep in mind: *free-of-charge*) review units recently.


Ouch, Cdn dollar is quite high when converting from USD. Maybe its better in Indonesia? 

Also, DHL just notified me that my Lionheart was delivered! Zeus or Phantoms in 2 weeks!


----------



## KuroKitsu

THEY'RE HERE! I can't get over how gorgeous the Lionheart is


----------



## Deezel177

KuroKitsu said:


> Ouch, Cdn dollar is quite high when converting from USD. Maybe its better in Indonesia?
> 
> Also, DHL just notified me that my Lionheart was delivered! Zeus or Phantoms in 2 weeks!


----------



## pithyginger63

fiascogarcia said:


> Looks like we can hereby declare the Leonidas a collectible!!  What a wonderful cable.


damn, I should have bought that Leo Mars hybrid


----------



## Giraku

Giraku said:


> Currently on eBay:
> 
> Janus D: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283133849674?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Leonidas: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283133855838?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


I put my cables on eBay.
Now the Leonidas has been discontinued for the production, you can still get one from me.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Sep 9, 2018)

The Effect Audio Eros II 8wire is doing a lot of justice to the ZeusXR.


----------



## Deezel177

Gavin C4 said:


> The Effect Audio Eos 8wire is doing a lot of justice to the ZeusXR.



Careful with your spelling there.


----------



## Gavin C4

Deezel177 said:


> Careful with your spelling there.



Lol, corrected. The sound signature got me too excited that I can't even type properly.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Sep 10, 2018)

A simple 8 wire Ares II can already achieve a lot of qualities. A very noticable improvement in separation, more depth and width to the soundstage. And most importantly, more detail can be precieved. At a attractive and affordable price.

You can not believe such cable at this price point can bring so much transformation to the ZeusXR that already sounded so good out of the box.


----------



## singleended5863

Gavin C4 said:


> An simple 8 wire Ares II can already achieve a lot of qualities. A very noticable improvement in separation, more depth and width to the soundstage. And most importantly, more detail can be precieved. At a attractive and affordable price.
> 
> You can not believe such cable at this price point can bring so much transformation to the ZeusXR that already sounded so good out of the box.



Agreed. I like very much mine with 4.4 using with DX200TI and amp4s/amp8 too.


----------



## EffectAudio

bvng3540 said:


> You guy has so much success with Leonidas and it seem to be very popular among headfier, why discontinue it



A myriad of reasons buddy. Materials, Product life, Innovations etc. For a limited period of time all 'Bespoke' configuration variations of "Leonidas" is still available. We've kept ample supplies of 'Leonidas' for users to upgrade their's into the 8 wires etc as well as to ensure that the servicing of "Leonidas" will continue smoothly. 



KuroKitsu said:


> Holy smokes, DHL is blazing fast. My Lionheart shipped out on Sept 5th from SG and is already in Canada, due to be delivered today!
> 
> Thanks to Eric for his extremely quick reply into tracking down my order status as well as going above and beyond to look into why there was a delay with my order and getting it expediated.
> 
> Sadly Canadian Customs decide to smack me $22 bucks for duties.



Glad you received it safely  Recently we've lost quite a number a parcels with the Canadian Post when customers ship with our Standard Shipping option, it's rather frustrating. Although with DHL, package arriving is never an issue. Apologies for the slight delay, im glad that my team was able to sort it out and have it expedited  

PS - Ouch, sorry to hear about the custom duties though. 



iron2k said:


> In case someone is selling an Eros II o Thor II (2pin, 2.5mm or pentaconn), i'm looking for those.



Try BUY/SALE in headfi or Euphoria Audio? 



Wyville said:


> How about this for fast: Tuesday morning I got a message with a tracking number and Wednesday afternoon I got a parcel. Singapore to London, door-to-door in a single day.
> 
> And none of that FedEx "I will ring your bell and run off pretending you aren't home because I can't be bothered to take the lift two floors up" either! (Yes, he did really do that!)



Holy crap, how is that physically possible. They (DHL) have had to have excellent network management and storage facilitation capabilities. We've switched from FedEx to DHL since 2 years ago - no regrets albeit DHL being slightly pricer on our end 



KuroKitsu said:


> THEY'RE HERE! I can't get over how gorgeous the Lionheart is



Glad you're loving it  Cheers.



pithyginger63 said:


> damn, I should have bought that Leo Mars hybrid



For a limited period of time all 'Bespoke' configuration variations of "Leonidas" is still available  
eg - Leo / Mars (M4L4) , Leonidas 8 , Upgrade from Leo4 - Leo8. DM for more info!  

- Eric


----------



## Wyville (Sep 10, 2018)

EffectAudio said:


> Holy crap, how is that physically possible. They (DHL) have had to have excellent network management and storage facilitation capabilities. We've switched from FedEx to DHL since 2 years ago - no regrets albeit DHL being slightly pricer on our end


I have no idea how they did that, but I got a text only hours after I got the tracking code saying delivery was planned for the next day while the tracking still said "Singapore". I laughed it off figuring it was a mistake, but nope, they actually did it.

Funny thing, I sent the VE5 back to Vision Ears in Germany by FedEx and that cost me three times what I paid to send my Phantom to Empire Ears in the US using DHL. I think the local FedEx point might have screwed me over a little there. 

Meanwhile a quick snap of my lunch break listening setup. ...and yes, oh yes, I like this a lot!


----------



## SeeSax

Wyville said:


> I have no idea how they did that, but I got a text only hours after I got the tracking code saying delivery was planned for the next day while the tracking still said "Singapore". I laughed it off figuring it was a mistake, but nope, they actually did it.
> 
> Funny thing, I sent the VE5 back to Vision Ears in Germany by FedEx and that cost me three times what I paid to send my Phantom to Empire Ears in the US using DHL. I think the local FedEx point might have screwed me over a little there.
> 
> Meanwhile a quick snap of my lunch break listening setup. ...and yes, oh yes, I like this a lot!



Really, really nice looking cable. I love how EA does the 8 wire braid where it switches patterns up inside the heatshrink of the ear hooks. Very clever and it makes them so comfortable/streamlined. 

Still waiting for that "Leo was discontinued, but here's the 8-wire and 16-wire variants! Merry Christmas!" 

-Collin-


----------



## Wyville

SeeSax said:


> Really, really nice looking cable. I love how EA does the 8 wire braid where it switches patterns up inside the heatshrink of the ear hooks. Very clever and it makes them so comfortable/streamlined.
> 
> Still waiting for that "Leo was discontinued, but here's the 8-wire and 16-wire variants! Merry Christmas!"
> 
> -Collin-


Yeah, it is a really beautiful cable and the picture does not do it justice. I will probably wait until after the move to make the pictures for the review, as I should have (much) better light conditions. Our current flat is a bit like a cave.

The ear hooks have actually been done really well. Not sure if that is just a coincidence or 'practice makes perfect' on the side of EA, but the heat shrink is a little tighter than on my Ares II 8-wire and makes the cable even easier to deal with despite my glasses. I also really like the new plug. Looks great, is really light and yet doesn't feel fragile at all. 

Not sure what is next for EA, but I am keeping my fingers crossed for a Leo V2.


----------



## pali

I just realized that my audio equipment hobby is now a full-fledged addiction when I got bummed about forgetting to put in a bid on (and therefore not being able to buy) the Effect Audio Janus D on ebay, which ended up selling for $960.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Anyone have an Ares II sitting around that they aren't using, and willing to let go for around $100? Looking for 3.5mm, 2 Pin connection. Thanks for helping a brother out!

( I know I'm crashing the EA thread, shh)


----------



## tim0chan

Drunkenmunkey said:


> Anyone have an Ares II sitting around that they aren't using, and willing to let go for around $100? Looking for 3.5mm, 2 Pin connection. Thanks for helping a brother out!
> 
> ( I know I'm crashing the EA thread, shh)


keep it, you'll want it for the spartan


----------



## aaf evo

pali said:


> I just realized that my audio equipment hobby is now a full-fledged addiction when I got bummed about forgetting to put in a bid on (and therefore not being able to buy) the Effect Audio Janus D on ebay, *which ended up selling for $960*.



Ouch.


----------



## KuroKitsu

pali said:


> I just realized that my audio equipment hobby is now a full-fledged addiction when I got bummed about forgetting to put in a bid on (and therefore not being able to buy) the Effect Audio Janus D on ebay, which ended up selling for $960.


I don't addiction begins to describe that. For me addiction became a whole new animal called Lionheart. 

Curious about the number engraved on the leather pouch, is that some kind of internal code or perhaps the nth cable of the line?


----------



## Deezel177

KuroKitsu said:


> I don't addiction begins to describe that. For me addiction became a whole new animal called Lionheart.
> 
> Curious about the number engraved on the leather pouch, is that some kind of internal code or perhaps the nth cable of the line?



I'm pretty sure it's the latter.


----------



## twister6

pali said:


> I just realized that my audio equipment hobby is now a full-fledged addiction when I got bummed about forgetting to put in a bid on (and therefore not being able to buy) the Effect Audio Janus D on ebay, which ended up selling for $960.



Have you tried contacting Musicteck directly to see the best deal you can get on it?


----------



## fiascogarcia

Hey, I was wondering if anyone in the US is using the Eros II 8 wire, 2 pin 4mm plug?  I'd like to audition one, and was toying with the idea of doing a temporary swap with my Thor II 8 wire.  I might be willing to consider this with someone who has well established posting history and trader feedback on Head-fi.  Consider this kind of an interest check, and apologies if this is an inappropriate place to post this.


----------



## aaf evo

fiascogarcia said:


> Hey, I was wondering if anyone in the US is using the Eros II 8 wire, 2 pin 4mm plug?  I'd like to audition one, and was toying with the idea of doing a temporary swap with my Thor II 8 wire.  I might be willing to consider this with someone who has well established posting history and trader feedback on Head-fi.  Consider this kind of an interest check, and apologies if this is an inappropriate place to post this.



How do you like your Thor 8 wire? Debated making the change from my Janus D to get more thump on my LX. The bass is addicting!


----------



## fiascogarcia (Sep 13, 2018)

aaf evo said:


> How do you like your Thor 8 wire? Debated making the change from my Janus D to get more thump on my LX. The bass is addicting!


Honestly, I love it with the Phantom, don't have the LX.  I would consider the 8 wire Thor a "warmer" silver cable, if there is such a thing.  It definitely makes the Phantom a little more neutral and enhances the treble a bit but keeps it's smooth characteristics.  Doesn't enhance the bass but has a natural (to me) decay, and keeps it nicely balanced with the mids and treble.  It generally adds a touch of clarity top to bottom.  The only reason I have interest in the Eros is because with the Thor you do lose a bit of the lushness with the Phantom that caused me to think "wow, this is really a unique tuning", and I was curious if I might find a middle ground.  Also, I'm curious to pair it with my Tia Fourtes, which I find to really change in sq with changes in cables and tips.  I know the Fourtes are, to some, too extreme or unbalanced.  But they've been fun for me because you can, with time, dial in the sq to your liking with the peripherals or EQ.  The great thing about the tia driver for me is that in general you can more easily dial down treble effect in iems than you can dial it up, while still maintaining great tonal quality. And the tia has gobs of detail to work with.  IMO!

PS - I still believe cables are a "frosting on the cake" kind of purchase, and laws of diminishing returns are definitely in play with cables as a whole.  No doubt, part of it for me is the aesthetics of a cable that makes them appealing to me.


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Deezel177 
Stemming from your thoughts on differences between Lionheart and Leonidas, Janus D and Horus on the EE thread, I agree given your descriptions of the other cables (no way of testing them here) I prefer the Lionheart sound the most of the 4. Do you feel that any of the other EA cables in their current line does what Lionheart does better or would you call it a unique animal? 

This might belong in another thread, but I noticed a number of PW Audio cables were copper core with the Saladin and Xerxes being somewhat of the same material. If you'd tried them, do they hold up to the Lionheart?


----------



## Deezel177

KuroKitsu said:


> @Deezel177
> Stemming from your thoughts on differences between Lionheart and Leonidas, Janus D and Horus on the EE thread, I agree given your descriptions of the other cables (no way of testing them here) I prefer the Lionheart sound the most of the 4. Do you feel that any of the other EA cables in their current line does what Lionheart does better or would you call it a unique animal?
> 
> This might belong in another thread, but I noticed a number of PW Audio cables were copper core with the Saladin and Xerxes being somewhat of the same material. If you'd tried them, do they hold up to the Lionheart?



I definitely would classify the Lionheart as a unique animal. I haven't heard a cable that has its combination of warm, tube-y, analog smoothness and clarity and vibrancy in the upper-mids and treble. It's analog and clear at the same time, which is extremely difficult to execute. The Saladin is a more typical _copper_ sound: Warm, mid-bass-oriented, not much happening in the top-end. It's akin to an Ares II, but warmer and less articulate/energetic, so it definitely goes all in into the analog. The Saladin+ (essentially an 8-wire Saladin) is actually a very impressive cable. It has the exact same tone as the Saladin, but with an immensely more stable stage. So, the image is less congested and congealed; more open, solidly-defined, precisely-imaged and well-resolved. I remember less of what the Xerxes sounds like exactly, so here are impressions I wrote for all three cables from my CanJam SG article:

_*PWAudio Saladin:* The Saladin is what looks like a copper-silver hybrid within cable’s individual cores. Sonically though, it assumes the spiritual successor to Peter Wong’s highly-acclaimed No. 5 cable. Like the No. 5, the Saladin excels at organicity because of its natural timbre. The Saladin’s richness stems from its elevated low-end. Although its impact is more natural than it is basshead-inclined, the Saladin’s bass is warm, bloomy and buttery in texture. A calmed treble response allows this richness to fill the stage, infusing midrange notes with proper body as well as an exquisite tone. The Saladin presents vocals and instruments alike with great intimacy and forwardness.

Due to an accentuated lower-midrange, the Saladin is chestier than it is articulative or sparkly. But, energy in the lower-treble aids clarity, imbuing the Saladin with proper technical performance beyond just sheer musicality. Top-end extension is where the Saladin falters a tad. Although its upper-treble roll-off is crucial in determining its tone, I can’t help but hear a lack of finesse in separation and organisation. The Saladin’s presentation isn’t the neatest, but it wins *big*in naturalness, engagement and tone. It’s an incredibly admirable effort as far as entry-level cables are concerned, and its signature alone will find tons of admiration across the globe.

*PWAudio Saladin+: *Where the Saladin wavers, the Saladin+ absolutely shines. The 8-wire variant of the cable retains its inherent signature: Warm, rich and tonally accurate with a mid-bass bias. But, where the Saladin+ truly improves is – crucially – treble extension. Generously infusing the stage with headroom, the Saladin+ performs excellently in stage stability, openness and left-right separation whilst maintaining a gorgeous, warm timbre. Mid-bass jabs are now paired with airy and spacious undertones – serving up a baby version of the clear and layered low-end response present in the flagship 1950s. Midrange notes no longer feel too full, as the stage around them expands decently in all directions. Fortunately, vocals and instruments alike still maintain the same sense of density and richness. The treble – again – gains in extension to produce more articulate, refined and transparent notes. Linearity is maintained as to not mess with timbre – concluding the Saladin+ as an admirable performer in both timbre and technicality.

*PWAudio Xerxes: *The Xerxes is a triple-metal hybrid consisting of silver, copper and gold in varying quantities. But, sonically, it’s a bit of a chimera in performance as well. Although it has its own set flavour, the Xerxes is a cable that juggles multiple elements in the hopes of executing them all with minimal compromise. The first of which is vocal density and clarity. By attenuating the warmth of the bass and accentuating lower-midrange body, the Xerxes boosts vocal presence whilst instilling a brighter tone. But, richness and body – its second aspect – are maintained through excellent top-end control. Linear and well-extended, the Xerxes adds just enough sparkle for clarity’s sake, but remains smooth at all times. Finally, stage transparency benefits from the leaner presentation. At the end of the day, the Xerxes is a cable you won’t necessarily enjoy if you’re looking for a full and thump-y low-end. But, if you’re looking for a balance between butteriness, finesse and headroom, then the Xerxes will serve you well._


----------



## Deezel177

Coming soon...


----------



## Deezel177

And finally.... *here* is Chapter 2! ...of 3. 

*Effect Audio Janus Dynamic - The Phantom of the Opera*


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we take a closer look at the Janus Basso. Picture Sunday with some initial impressions, now on Headfonia!

https://www.headfonia.com/picture-sunday-effect-audio-janus/

Full review soon by Linus!


----------



## twister6

When it rains, it pours with Janus D reviews   Headfonics, THL, Headfonia


----------



## marcusd

twister6 said:


> When it rains, it pours with Janus D reviews   Headfonics, THL, Headfonia



Where is yours?


----------



## Ultrainferno

twister6 said:


> When it rains, it pours with Janus D reviews   Headfonics, THL, Headfonia





marcusd said:


> Where is yours?



Lol. And we have a Basso, not Dynamic


----------



## twister6

marcusd said:


> Where is yours?


----------



## EffectAudio

*Existing users of Effect Audio 4w rejoice~!!*

For the month of September, we will be having a upgrade campaign for our premium series 4wires cables into the the "Bespoke" 8 wires that has been receiving multiple accolades as of late! 

Users of EmpireEars & Jomo Audio which comes equipped with the "Ares II" are welcomed to send in to upgrade to 'Bespoke' 8 wires as well! Simply place an order over on our web and send your cables to us to process. 

***Upgrade Campaign ends on the 1st Oct***

https://www.effectaudio.com/bespoke-upgrade-campaign.html

Please write in to eric@effectaudio.com for any other "Bespoke" enquiry not included in this link!


----------



## San Man




----------



## aaf evo

EffectAudio said:


> *Existing users of Effect Audio 4w rejoice~!!*
> 
> For the month of September, we will be having a upgrade campaign for our premium series 4wires cables into the the "Bespoke" 8 wires that has been receiving multiple accolades as of late!
> 
> ...



The timing of this couldn’t be any more perfect! Time to get my Ares changed to 8 wire.

Does anyone know the most cost effective way to ship from USA to Effect Audio?


----------



## fiascogarcia

aaf evo said:


> The timing of this couldn’t be any more perfect! Time to get my Ares changed to 8 wire.
> 
> Does anyone know the most cost effective way to ship from USA to Effect Audio?


Yeah, I've been thinking about this too.  Probably the cheapest way to ship will be USPS.  It will probably take time, but I won't be in any rush.


----------



## aaf evo

fiascogarcia said:


> Yeah, I've been thinking about this too.  Probably the cheapest way to ship will be USPS.  It will probably take time, but I won't be in any rush.



That’s what I was thinking too. Unfortunately my Ares is my only cable.


----------



## fiascogarcia

aaf evo said:


> That’s what I was thinking too. Unfortunately my Ares is my only cable.


PM me.  I have a Ted's T2 silver cable I could loan you with 2.5mm plug.  I think you might be surprised how nice this cable sounds. Very comparable to my Leonidas.  Thinking about sending an Ares cable I have in to convert to an Eros II 8 wire.


----------



## twister6

aaf evo said:


> The timing of this couldn’t be any more perfect! Time to get my Ares changed to 8 wire.
> 
> Does anyone know the most cost effective way to ship from USA to Effect Audio?



Can you ping MusicTeck to find out if they can handle it for you?  They are the official EA seller in US.


----------



## Kerouac

aaf evo said:


> The timing of this couldn’t be any more perfect! Time to get my Ares changed to 8 wire.


Wise decision imo. I've been enjoying the heck out of mine, since I got it recently...as I also posted earlier today in the EE thread.



aaf evo said:


> Does anyone know the most cost effective way to ship from USA to Effect Audio?


This is how I did it...








Oh wait....I guess that was in my dream


----------



## aaf evo

twister6 said:


> Can you ping MusicTeck to find out if they can handle it for you?  They are the official EA seller in US.



Good call!


----------



## fiascogarcia

Kerouac said:


> Wise decision imo. I've been enjoying the heck out of mine, since I got it recently...as I also posted earlier today in the EE thread.
> 
> 
> This is how I did it...
> ...


I think they offer air freight as well.


----------



## bvng3540

fiascogarcia said:


> Yeah, I've been thinking about this too.  Probably the cheapest way to ship will be USPS.  It will probably take time, but I won't be in any rush.


Yes, USPS is the way to go, I sold many of my gears to folks in Singapore and used USPS, take about 5 business day to get there


----------



## yukiorui

Should I upgrade my Leonidas 4W into a Leonidas 8W or Mars4Leonidas 4?


----------



## SeeSax

yukiorui said:


> Should I upgrade my Leonidas 4W into a Leonidas 8W or Mars4Leonidas 4?



I'm planning to do 4w Leo + 4w Thor


----------



## aaf evo

After going from the Janus D to an Ares II it really puts into perspective the sheer size of the Janus, that cable is a monster. I'm actually really liking the 4 wire set up again. It makes my CIEMs feel like they're non-existent whereas the Janus would weigh them down a bit and did cause some slight discomfort.

Now I'm unsure if I should stick with my regular Ares II or upgrade to the 8 wire? I know the Janus D is thicker than other 8 wire cables due to the 24 AWG wire but it does have me second guessing.

Thoughts?


----------



## singleended5863

aaf evo said:


> After going from the Janus D to an Ares II it really puts into perspective the sheer size of the Janus, that cable is a monster. I'm actually really liking the 4 wire set up again. It makes my CIEMs feel like they're non-existent whereas the Janus would weigh them down a bit and did cause some slight discomfort.
> 
> Now I'm unsure if I should stick with my regular Ares II or upgrade to the 8 wire? I know the Janus D is thicker than other 8 wire cables due to the 24 AWG wire but it does have me second guessing.
> 
> Thoughts?



I don’t have a problem of wearing the Ares II 8wire uncomfortably. It is light for my ears just like I used to with 4wire. One thing different is 8wire makes me happier everytime listening to my musics...


----------



## aaf evo

Also just a heads up Musicteck (based in USA) will also do the same for the bespoke upgrade program, at least that way you can save shipping costs.


----------



## yukiorui

SeeSax said:


> I'm planning to do 4w Leo + 4w Thor



Interesting choice! Can I ask the thought process behind it? Have you auditioned this combination before?


----------



## SeeSax

yukiorui said:


> Interesting choice! Can I ask the thought process behind it? Have you auditioned this combination before?



I have the Thor + Leo bespoke, so it's my only choice lol


----------



## bvng3540

Eros 2+ qualify for the upgrade?


----------



## EffectAudio

bvng3540 said:


> Eros 2+ qualify for the upgrade?



Hey Buddy - Yups Eros II+ qualify for the upgrade, however only for upgrade to Eros II+ 8 wires. 

** Updates - Our Ares II 8w upgrade link went down earlier ; Please find this updated link HERE!


----------



## yukiorui

SeeSax said:


> I have the Thor + Leo bespoke, so it's my only choice lol



Could you explain a little why you went for that combination? How does it compare to the regular Leo 4W and what other combination did you consider?


----------



## kubig123

Eric,
i have some issues placing the order, as you can see in the print screen, i cannot choose any shipping option, i tried with 2 different laptop (mac and pc) and my iPhone with the same, unsuccessful, result.


----------



## SeeSax

yukiorui said:


> Could you explain a little why you went for that combination? How does it compare to the regular Leo 4W and what other combination did you consider?



I purchased it as a demo unit and got a great deal. Haha, I am really not answering your questions very well am I? That said, I imagine it being a little bit more smooth and relaxed than the regular Leonidas, given the Thor silver characteristics.


----------



## Wyville

aaf evo said:


> After going from the Janus D to an Ares II it really puts into perspective the sheer size of the Janus, that cable is a monster. I'm actually really liking the 4 wire set up again. It makes my CIEMs feel like they're non-existent whereas the Janus would weigh them down a bit and did cause some slight discomfort.
> 
> Now I'm unsure if I should stick with my regular Ares II or upgrade to the 8 wire? I know the Janus D is thicker than other 8 wire cables due to the 24 AWG wire but it does have me second guessing.
> 
> Thoughts?


Personally I love the 8-wires for listening at home and while I work, but I never use them for on-the-go. I have actually gone so far that I now often use my Final E2000 for on the go and am thinking about getting an extra thin cable for my Ei.3 to get an optimal setup for when I am out and about. I still have a thin cable from EA, but it needs to be re-terminated because it keeps cutting out. Had a friend fix it before, but I managed to break it again soon after. 

Anyway, this all has sort of got me to the point where I want to get specific setups for either different music types, or type of use. My Ei.3 with a thin cable for on-the-go (currently Ares II or Lionheart 4W) or alternatively with the Ares II 8-wire for gaming (it is glorious!), my Saturn with a silver cable for _moar bass, _and my Phantom with Ares II/Eros II 8-wire for outright sound quality. 

Not sure if this helps you, but I guess it is a good excuse to own multiple options.


----------



## aaf evo

Wyville said:


> Personally I love the 8-wires for listening at home and while I work, but I never use them for on-the-go. I have actually gone so far that I now often use my Final E2000 for on the go and am thinking about getting an extra thin cable for my Ei.3 to get an optimal setup for when I am out and about. I still have a thin cable from EA, but it needs to be re-terminated because it keeps cutting out. Had a friend fix it before, but I managed to break it again soon after.
> 
> Anyway, this all has sort of got me to the point where I want to get specific setups for either different music types, or type of use. My Ei.3 with a thin cable for on-the-go (currently Ares II or Lionheart 4W) or alternatively with the Ares II 8-wire for gaming (it is glorious!), my Saturn with a silver cable for _moar bass, _and my Phantom with Ares II/Eros II 8-wire for outright sound quality.
> 
> Not sure if this helps you, but I guess it is a good excuse to own multiple options.



98% of my listening is at home but even with be Janus and having my DAP on my desk I felt the cable weighing my IEMs down even with some slack allowed.


----------



## Wyville

aaf evo said:


> 98% of my listening is at home but even with be Janus and having my DAP on my desk I felt the cable weighing my IEMs down even with some slack allowed.


I think @PinkyPowers uses a cable clip of some kind to take some of the weight. When I work I just let the cable rest on my desk and when I want to listen while cooking I sometimes use a clothes peg under the y-split to take the weight and keep the cable out of the way from all the knives and flying veg.


----------



## fiascogarcia

With the wm1z and 8 wire, I had no option but to lay flat on my back on my comfy couch, enjoy, nap a little...................oh, yeah...........!


----------



## Wyville (Sep 18, 2018)

fiascogarcia said:


> With the wm1z and 8 wire, I had no option but to lay flat on my back on my comfy couch, enjoy, nap a little...................oh, yeah...........!


With that all you need is a comfy spot in the sun and life is _perfect_...


----------



## singleended5863

kubig123 said:


> Eric,
> i have some issues placing the order, as you can see in the print screen, i cannot choose any shipping option, i tried with 2 different laptop (mac and pc) and my iPhone with the same, unsuccessful, result.



Did you remember your paypal username and password? It happened to me before too.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Wyville said:


> I think @PinkyPowers uses a cable clip of some kind to take some of the weight. When I work I just let the cable rest on my desk and when I want to listen while cooking I sometimes use a clothes peg under the y-split to take the weight and keep the cable out of the way from all the knives and flying veg.



Yeah, lapel clips are essential to my enjoyment of IEMs.


----------



## SeeSax

Wyville said:


> Personally I love the 8-wires for listening at home and while I work, but I never use them for on-the-go. I have actually gone so far that I now often use my Final E2000 for on the go and am thinking about getting an extra thin cable for my Ei.3 to get an optimal setup for when I am out and about. I still have a thin cable from EA, but it needs to be re-terminated because it keeps cutting out. Had a friend fix it before, but I managed to break it again soon after.
> 
> Anyway, this all has sort of got me to the point where I want to get specific setups for either different music types, or type of use. My Ei.3 with a thin cable for on-the-go (currently Ares II or Lionheart 4W) or alternatively with the Ares II 8-wire for gaming (it is glorious!), my Saturn with a silver cable for _moar bass, _and my Phantom with Ares II/Eros II 8-wire for outright sound quality.
> 
> Not sure if this helps you, but I guess it is a good excuse to own multiple options.



You describe perfectly a situation I have: when it's time to go walk the dog, I shuffle through 10 pairs of IEMs and handfuls of cables with no appropriate ergonomic solutions. For this reason, I bought a Shure SE846 (my beater pair) for out and about and the SQ is good enough. My lord have I become a snob if I think the SE846 is a beater pair of IEMs. That said, I have an Eros II on the way as well for more "on the go" type use and that should solve a few problems. 

Speaking of dogs, Tucker will be in a new outfit tonight  

-Collin-


----------



## Decreate

aaf evo said:


> After going from the Janus D to an Ares II it really puts into perspective the sheer size of the Janus, that cable is a monster. I'm actually really liking the 4 wire set up again. It makes my CIEMs feel like they're non-existent whereas the Janus would weigh them down a bit and did cause some slight discomfort.
> 
> Now I'm unsure if I should stick with my regular Ares II or upgrade to the 8 wire? I know the Janus D is thicker than other 8 wire cables due to the 24 AWG wire but it does have me second guessing.
> 
> Thoughts?


I guess all those years of headbanging really helped develop those neck muscles 'coz I actually use my Phantom with the Janus D out of the WM1Z as my daily on the go setup.


----------



## SeeSax

I'm pulling the trigger on the Leonidas upgrade and Eros upgrade. Good lord, I think it would have been more cost effective to fly one of the EA employees to my house, wine and dine them, then hand them a soldering iron...

 

-Collin-


----------



## natemact

SeeSax said:


> I'm pulling the trigger on the Leonidas upgrade and Eros upgrade. Good lord, I think it would have been more cost effective to fly one of the EA employees to my house, wine and dine them, then hand them a soldering iron...
> 
> 
> 
> -Collin-


How nice of you! I'd pass them the soldering iron _before _I pass the bottle, but they are pros after all!

FYI - MUSICTECK
I received an email from MT and they changed their mind and will NOT be participating in EA's Bespoke Upgrade Campaign, citing high shipping rates....tell us about it MT!!!


----------



## SeeSax

@natemact it sounds like we need to put all our EA cables in one big box, insure it for $10,000,000 and ship it via DHL from stateside. That will get the job done. 

-Collin-


----------



## fiascogarcia

natemact said:


> How nice of you! I'd pass them the soldering iron _before _I pass the bottle, but they are pros after all!
> 
> FYI - MUSICTECK
> I received an email from MT and they changed their mind and will NOT be participating in EA's Bespoke Upgrade Campaign, citing high shipping rates....tell us about it MT!!!


Thanks for the update!  I sent Musicteck an email this morning about that.  Already have an order in the EA cart so I guess I'll proceed with that!


----------



## KuroKitsu

Oh my, only 50 bucks extra for the Psquared 3.5 mm. Really want to smack the upgrade button on the Aries II now.


----------



## singleended5863

Anyone own and can compare between the Ares II 8wire and Eros II 8wire. I try to upgrade from Ares II 4wire to Eros II 8wire. Thanks!


----------



## twister6

natemact said:


> How nice of you! I'd pass them the soldering iron _before _I pass the bottle, but they are pros after all!
> 
> FYI - MUSICTECK
> I received an email from MT and they changed their mind and will NOT be participating in EA's Bespoke Upgrade Campaign, citing high shipping rates....tell us about it MT!!!



Not surprised, shipping to Asia from US could add up.  Had a handful of returns this summer (the stuff I ended up not reviewing), used USPS as the cheapest and actually the most reliable way, but still it adds up...


----------



## bvng3540

twister6 said:


> Not surprised, shipping to Asia from US could add up.  Had a handful of returns this summer (the stuff I ended up not reviewing), used USPS as the cheapest and actually the most reliable way, but still it adds up...


Should cost much, last time I ship my Vega to Singapore cost about $14 and get there 5 business days


----------



## twister6

bvng3540 said:


> Should cost much, last time I ship my Vega to Singapore cost about $14 and get there 5 business days



you mean shouldn't cost much   Smaller lighter packages could be around $15, but without insurance, no tracking (just that customs number or whatever that form number), and only 2 week guarantee delivery from USPS (but sometimes could get there faster).  Adding tracking/insurance/etc. will add to the cost (I imagine that's what a store like MT will have to do).  But in my case I had a few heavier/larger returns with full iem/dap packaging.  That adds us, but as a reviewer I should probably stop whining and complaining


----------



## natemact

^^ Speaking of complaining...


KuroKitsu said:


> Oh my, only 50 bucks extra for the Psquared 3.5 mm. Really want to smack the upgrade button on the Aries II now.


Just be aware it's not the same materials as the 2.5mm Psquared. I asked about this but this is all I could muster...



> Is the PSquared Pentaconn jack the same Palladium and Platinum design as the 2.5mm version? Can you speak to the differences between PSquared Pentaconn and 2.5mm please.



_Eric: Thank you for your interest in our products. The P-EA (Pentaconn) 4.4mm is not a Palladium / Platinum design. It's a upgraded 4.4mm over the regular ones. 




_



> I understand it’s upgraded. My question was asking for the differences between it and 2.5mm. Hoping you can give me more than, it’s better.



_Eric: As they are different connectors, between 2.5mm and 4.4mm. I don’t really know where to start explaining the difference. Meanwhile if you’re referring the the normal 4.4 against the P-EA 4.4, the upgraded one has a lusher sound with blacker background. _

I then decided that if all I'm going to get out of this is that it's 2.5mm, not 4.4mm, I clearly won't be purchasing...and now that it isn't _my money,_ I figure I should bring light to this.

Considering my questioning was quite clear, to say I was not impressed with the answers I received would mostly be blowing bubblegum up everybody's ass. In fact, I kinda thought about sending Eric a Mr. Rogers salute of my own. I instead found comfort in watching "Panda Needs a Personal Day." I imagine an answer is on it's way shortly now. No hard feeling Eric @EffectAudio, and FYI my posts are usually over-the-top, but I do hope you can see why I felt your answers were subpar.






Mostly jokes


----------



## KuroKitsu (Sep 18, 2018)

natemact said:


> ^^ Speaking of complaining...
> 
> Just be aware it's not the same materials as the 2.5mm Psquared. I asked about this but this is all I could muster...
> 
> ...


Well that...certainly throws a wrench in things. Does that mean my Lionheart is not using the Palladium/Platinum plug too? I feel a headache oncoming....

I was under the impression that the Psquared 3.5 mm was Palladium/Platinum. 

Perhaps Eric @EffectAudio can sort this one out?


----------



## fiascogarcia

natemact said:


> ^^ Speaking of complaining...
> 
> Just be aware it's not the same materials as the 2.5mm Psquared. I asked about this but this is all I could muster...
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting the GIF.  Blown bubblegum up my ass does not sound even remotely comfortable.


----------



## pali

The upgrade is really really really tempting.  However, as someone who prefers to just buy the "best" thing so that I can forget (at least for a year) about upgrading, would it just make sense to skip the upgrades and just go straight to the Janus B/D or is there a world where the Ares II 8W or Eros II 8W would be preferred???

Right now I'm looking at those 4 cables btw.

*Was briefly interested in the 1960 4 wire but couldn't justify spending more on a cable than what I invested in my IEM or DAP.*


----------



## EffectAudio (Sep 19, 2018)

natemact said:


> ^^ Speaking of complaining...
> 
> Just be aware it's not the same materials as the 2.5mm Psquared. I asked about this but this is all I could muster...
> 
> ...



No offense taken but there are some discrepancies and wrong information in your post 

The Psquared 3.5mm & 2.5mm are the Oyaide Collab Palladium / Platinum plugs that we work with Oyaide. Meanwhile though, I was unable to make an proper assessment when you suggested the PSquared 2.5mm against the P-EA 4.4mm as for starters, it's a collaboration with 2 different manufacturers with the  4.4mm an effort by Pentaconn. Secondly, it's essentially a question of 2.5mm against 4.4mm and im sure there are debates over this balanced connectivity but im certainly not the best person to answer this (Sony / AK?). Whereas during our brief email exchanges, i've mainly corrected that the P-EA 4.4mm is not PSquared 4.4mm , ergo , not Palladium / Platinum 4.4mm.

Being so vastly different on so many accounts, i really couldn't proper advise P-EA 4.4mm vs PSquared 2.5mm. Hope this helps Nate 

- Eric


----------



## KuroKitsu

EffectAudio said:


> No offense taken but there are some discrepancies and wrong information in your post
> 
> The Psquared 3.5mm & 2.5mm are the Oyaide Collab Palladium / Platinum plugs that we work with Oyaide. Meanwhile though, I was unable to make an proper assessment when you suggested the PSquared 2.5mm against the P-EA 4.4mm as for starters, it's a collaboration with 2 different manufacturers with the  4.4mm an effort by Pentaconn. Secondly, it's mainly a question of 2.5mm against 4.4mm and im sure there are debates over this balanced connectivity but im certainly not the best person to answer this (Sony / AK?). Whereas during our brief email exchanges, i've mainly corrected that the P-EA 4.4mm is not PSquared 4.4mm , ergo , not Palladium / Platinum 4.4mm.
> 
> ...


Couldn't hit that "upgrade" button fast enough. So my understanding is the upgrade is processed once you recieve the cable we send in. How do you keep track of that? There isn't some form of tracking number or slip that we can include with the shipment>


----------



## EffectAudio

KuroKitsu said:


> Couldn't hit that "upgrade" button fast enough. So my understanding is the upgrade is processed once you recieve the cable we send in. How do you keep track of that? There isn't some form of tracking number or slip that we can include with the shipment>



On our backend system, we would capture the order and will send you an email on the order confirmation automatically once you placed an order. Thereafter, on my end, i would have to manually key your order details onto our SAP system. The tracking of order commences from there. However, to triple insure your order, you can print out the order confirmation and send your cable together with it


----------



## Wyville

singleended5863 said:


> Anyone own and can compare between the Ares II 8wire and Eros II 8wire. I try to upgrade from Ares II 4wire to Eros II 8wire. Thanks!


I have both Ares II 8-wire and Eros II 8-wire, which I use mainly with my Phantom. I have reviewed the Ares II 8-wire already (link), but my Eros II 8-wire review will still take a while so these are early impressions. Ares II 8-wire is a "grand" sounding cable with quite a bold presentation and it works really well for vocals, which become strong and at times eerily realistic (like a whisper in your ear). It stays within the tonality of the stock Ares II, adds tons of air and expands the stage. I found that when I listen to classical music, it gives a real sense of the venue, like I am sitting in a concert hall. 

Eros II 8-wire by comparison is a more refined cable with much more subtle qualities. It reduces some of the warmth of the Phantom, but does maintain excellent timbre. It improves transparency, more details come through and I personally find that the stage feels deeper and more airy to the point that it almost feels like I am listening to an open-back. I don't think it necessarily lifts the treble, but the more neutral tonality helps violins to come through a bit better, as well as the sparkle from cymbals, but the treble does maintain the typical Phantom smoothness. Imaging is really impressive and while it does not give the same sense of sitting in a concert hall as the Ares II, it has its own charms that I have become quite addicted to. The layering is just so beautiful and precise. 

So Ares II 8-wire is a warmer and more exciting cable, whereas Eros II 8-wire is more neutral and refined.


----------



## bvng3540 (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Bosk

SeeSax said:


> I'm pulling the trigger on the Leonidas upgrade and Eros upgrade. Good lord, I think it would have been more cost effective to fly one of the EA employees to my house, wine and dine them, then hand them a soldering iron...
> 
> 
> 
> -Collin-


The 4 wire Leonidas sounds so good I can barely fathom how impressive the 8 wire version must be. I'd love to read your impressions after you receive it SeeSax.


----------



## twister6

Wyville said:


> I have both Ares II 8-wire and Eros II 8-wire, which I use mainly with my Phantom. I have reviewed the Ares II 8-wire already (link), but my Eros II 8-wire review will still take a while so these are early impressions. Ares II 8-wire is a "grand" sounding cable with quite a bold presentation and it works really well for vocals, which become strong and at times eerily realistic (like a whisper in your ear). It stays within the tonality of the stock Ares II, adds tons of air and expands the stage. I found that when I listen to classical music, it gives a real sense of the venue, like I am sitting in a concert hall.
> 
> Eros II 8-wire by comparison is a more refined cable with much more subtle qualities. It reduces some of the warmth of the Phantom, but does maintain excellent timbre. It improves transparency, more details come through and I personally find that the stage feels deeper and more airy to the point that it almost feels like I am listening to an open-back. I don't think it necessarily lifts the treble, but the more neutral tonality helps violins to come through a bit better, as well as the sparkle from cymbals, but the treble does maintain the typical Phantom smoothness. Imaging is really impressive and while it does not give the same sense of sitting in a concert hall as the Ares II, it has its own charms that I have become quite addicted to. The layering is just so beautiful and precise.
> 
> So Ares II 8-wire is a warmer and more exciting cable, whereas Eros II 8-wire is more neutral and refined.



How about the effect on the low end, the bass quantity between these w/Phantom?


----------



## Wyville

twister6 said:


> How about the effect on the low end, the bass quantity between these w/Phantom?


Bass quantity is a little bit less with the Eros II 8W compared to the Ares II 8W, but sufficient to not feel like it is lacking. I understand that the bass is a really key aspect to the way the Phantom do "natural" and the Eros II reduces some of the richness and general warmth without harming that. I have been listening to a lot of down-tempo EDM lately and I am surprised by how satisfying the bass is, even on bass-heavy tracks. It is still, at least in my opinion, the typical bass of the Phantom; polite but capable of a rumble when needed. With Eros II it is just a little more polite. In classical music the bass section also moves a little backwards and I really like the balance that results from it. 

But early days yet, as I have not had much time for critical listening. This is just based on enjoying the music while I work and noticing things I happen to notice.


----------



## singleended5863

Wyville said:


> I have both Ares II 8-wire and Eros II 8-wire, which I use mainly with my Phantom. I have reviewed the Ares II 8-wire already (link), but my Eros II 8-wire review will still take a while so these are early impressions. Ares II 8-wire is a "grand" sounding cable with quite a bold presentation and it works really well for vocals, which become strong and at times eerily realistic (like a whisper in your ear). It stays within the tonality of the stock Ares II, adds tons of air and expands the stage. I found that when I listen to classical music, it gives a real sense of the venue, like I am sitting in a concert hall.
> 
> Eros II 8-wire by comparison is a more refined cable with much more subtle qualities. It reduces some of the warmth of the Phantom, but does maintain excellent timbre. It improves transparency, more details come through and I personally find that the stage feels deeper and more airy to the point that it almost feels like I am listening to an open-back. I don't think it necessarily lifts the treble, but the more neutral tonality helps violins to come through a bit better, as well as the sparkle from cymbals, but the treble does maintain the typical Phantom smoothness. Imaging is really impressive and while it does not give the same sense of sitting in a concert hall as the Ares II, it has its own charms that I have become quite addicted to. The layering is just so beautiful and precise.
> 
> So Ares II 8-wire is a warmer and more exciting cable, whereas Eros II 8-wire is more neutral and refined.





Wyville said:


> Bass quantity is a little bit less with the Eros II 8W compared to the Ares II 8W, but sufficient to not feel like it is lacking. I understand that the bass is a really key aspect to the way the Phantom do "natural" and the Eros II reduces some of the richness and general warmth without harming that. I have been listening to a lot of down-tempo EDM lately and I am surprised by how satisfying the bass is, even on bass-heavy tracks. It is still, at least in my opinion, the typical bass of the Phantom; polite but capable of a rumble when needed. With Eros II it is just a little more polite. In classical music the bass section also moves a little backwards and I really like the balance that results from it.
> 
> But early days yet, as I have not had much time for critical listening. This is just based on enjoying the music while I work and noticing things I happen to notice.



You have exactly described the characteristics of the sound of Ares II 8wire which I have listened to it with DX200TI/amp4s and amp8. Since I am about to upgrade to Eros II 8wire and know that there is a mix of silver/ copper cable I need to know if there are adding more details and no fading of bass with the Spartans. @Wyville you also make me want the Phantoms so bad. 
Thanks for answering my questions.


----------



## kaikai1805

singleended5863 said:


> You have exactly described the characteristics of the sound of Ares II 8wire which I have listened to it with DX200TI/amp4s and amp8. Since I am about to upgrade to Eros II 8wire and know that there is a mix of silver/ copper cable I need to know if there are adding more details and no fading of bass with the Spartans. @Wyville you also make me want the Phantoms so bad.
> Thanks for answering my questions.



This happened when Wyville posted...

Was trying out the Ares II 8W with phantom & Wm1a, the 8wire as compared to 4w ares2 to me seems to have a darker background as so the "contrast" seems to increase. A little more of the micro details that could be due to soundstage opening up. But the acoustic feel~~. Slightly takes off the "veil" slightly on male vocals. 

Almost set my mind on taking up the AresII 8W...
"Clever" me, asked Eric which other cable will pair well with phantom.  ErosII 8W! Am bit skeptical bout silver cable at the start as i was afraid it will totally change the sound of phantom. *I Was Wrong. 
*
ErosII 8W as compared to 4/8W AresII sounds slightly leaner but with more detail and clarity. Loses slightly on the acoustic feeling (due to the lushness of AresII), thus the impression of open soundstage but it doesnt mean that you lose the timbre, its just cant find any words to describe. Listening to female vocals (olivia ong) and strings, it just sounds much smoother.

Now i can't decide.....


----------



## singleended5863

kaikai1805 said:


> This happened when Wyville posted...
> 
> Was trying out the Ares II 8W with phantom & Wm1a, the 8wire as compared to 4w ares2 to me seems to have a darker background as so the "contrast" seems to increase. A little more of the micro details that could be due to soundstage opening up. But the acoustic feel~~. Slightly takes off the "veil" slightly on male vocals.
> 
> ...



It sounds like a plan. Get both...?!


----------



## aaf evo

Is anyone opting out of upgrading their 4 wire cables just because of shipping to effect audio?


----------



## KuroKitsu

aaf evo said:


> Is anyone opting out of upgrading their 4 wire cables just because of shipping to effect audio?


Nope, it costs an arm and a leg to ship anything anywhere from up here. That upgrade button might be broke after I smacked it so enthusiastically tho :3


----------



## kaikai1805

singleended5863 said:


> It sounds like a plan. Get both...?!



Its sooooo goooood. but sadly i cant afford both


----------



## singleended5863

kaikai1805 said:


> Its sooooo goooood. but sadly i cant afford both



Then get the Ares II 8wire if you like warm and lush vocals! I love mine.


----------



## natemact (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks for the speedy response Eric.


EffectAudio said:


> Secondly, it's essentially a question of 2.5mm against 4.4mm and im sure there are debates over this balanced connectivity but im certainly not the best person to answer this (Sony / AK?).


 Not for me it wasn't. It was a question of what material is the P-EA Pentaconn made out of, always was and still is. To quote myself from my post....yuck..


> Just be aware it's not the same *materials* as the 2.5mm Psquared. I asked about this but this is all I could muster...


OK, this can't fail..

Can you please speak to the materials used between P/EA Pentaconn and non-P?


----------



## natemact

fiascogarcia said:


> Thank you for posting the GIF.  Blown bubblegum up my ass does not sound even remotely *un*comfortable.


I mean to each their own


----------



## fiascogarcia

aaf evo said:


> Is anyone opting out of upgrading their 4 wire cables just because of shipping to effect audio?


Nope.  I'll let you know how much it cost me later today.  USPS.


----------



## fiascogarcia

aaf evo said:


> Is anyone opting out of upgrading their 4 wire cables just because of shipping to effect audio?


$13.75 First Class from Colorado.  Not going to make a habit of mailing stuff to Singapore, but my kidneys are intact.


----------



## singleended5863

fiascogarcia said:


> $13.75 First Class from Colorado.  Not going to make a habit of mailing stuff to Singapore, but my kidneys are intact.



I would not pay for $13.75 to send an excellent cable of $150 to upgrade and would spend little more (it is just the cable!) for USPS Priority Mail to make sure it arrives on time and not getting lost somewhere.


----------



## SeeSax

aaf evo said:


> Is anyone opting out of upgrading their 4 wire cables just because of shipping to effect audio?



Just roll the dice with USPS First Class for 22 bucks and pray to the IEM gods that it arrives  

I'm going to spend the arm and a leg for Express because I'm an impatient and uncontrollable moron. 

-Collin-


----------



## singleended5863

SeeSax said:


> Just roll the dice with USPS First Class for 22 bucks and pray to the IEM gods that it arrives
> 
> I'm going to spend the arm and a leg for Express because I'm an impatient and uncontrollable moron.
> 
> -Collin-



Couldn’t agree more!


----------



## NaiveSound

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/【-e...res-upgrade-promotion-】.889170/#post-14493757


----------



## fiascogarcia

singleended5863 said:


> I would not pay for $13.75 to send an excellent cable of $150 to upgrade and would spend little more (it is just the cable!) for USPS Priority Mail to make sure it arrives on time and not getting lost somewhere.





SeeSax said:


> Just roll the dice with USPS First Class for 22 bucks and pray to the IEM gods that it arrives
> 
> I'm going to spend the arm and a leg for Express because I'm an impatient and uncontrollable moron.
> 
> -Collin-


C'mon guys.  Ya gotta believe!


----------



## KuroKitsu

DHL Express 84 bucks CAD. 25% cheaper than sending my impressions to the US vis UPS. And that was just an envelope, ofc I bubble wrapped my cable as much as the envelope could take.


----------



## bvng3540

KuroKitsu said:


> DHL Express 84 bucks CAD. 25% cheaper than sending my impressions to the US vis UPS. And that was just an envelope, ofc I bubble wrapped my cable as much as the envelope could take.


Come on now you spend thousands on gears and too cheap to spend that type of money


----------



## KuroKitsu

bvng3540 said:


> Come on now you spend thousands on gears and too cheap to spend that type of money


Lol it's only thousand without the 's' for now. Like @natemact says, of I can talk myself onto a 700 cable...


----------



## bvng3540 (Sep 21, 2018)

natemact said:


> How nice of you! I'd pass them the soldering iron _before _I pass the bottle, but they are pros after all!
> 
> FYI - MUSICTECK
> I received an email from MT and they changed their mind and will NOT be participating in EA's Bespoke Upgrade Campaign, citing high shipping rates....tell us about it MT!!!


That's weird they offering the upgrade on ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Effect-Aud...c5:m:mMjaAoRbiVGHZmqJASL0p-w&var=563433510066

Not just ares, but many other too


----------



## ngd3

Adding Thor wire upgrade to my Lionheart cable, good idea or bad idea? (Someone talk me into it)


----------



## natemact

bvng3540 said:


> That's weird they offering the upgrade on ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Effect-Audio-ARES-II-Upgrade-Cable/263947125445?hash=item3d747982c5mMjaAoRbiVGHZmqJASL0p-w&var=563433510066
> 
> Not just ares, but many other too


Go ahead and try it I guess?


----------



## bvng3540

natemact said:


> Go ahead and try it I guess?


Not just ebay but their website also offer it


----------



## KuroKitsu

ngd3 said:


> Adding Thor wire upgrade to my Lionheart cable, good idea or bad idea? (Someone talk me into it)


1. What Thor wire upgrade? 
2. Why in the world would you need an upgrade for Lionheart?


----------



## natemact

bvng3540 said:


> Not just ebay but their website also offer it


I don't know what to believe?
You're eating onions! You're spotting dimes!
I don't know what the hell's going on.

@aaf evo received the same email, but by all means reach out to them...instead of in to me


----------



## aaf evo

bvng3540 said:


> That's weird they offering the upgrade on ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Effect-Audio-ARES-II-Upgrade-Cable/263947125445?hash=item3d747982c5mMjaAoRbiVGHZmqJASL0p-w&var=563433510066
> 
> Not just ares, but many other too



This isn’t the bespoke upgrade. This is just the regular ares


----------



## bvng3540

aaf evo said:


> This isn’t the bespoke upgrade. This is just the regular ares


Is there an upgrade and regular version of each cables, what the different


----------



## Wyville

bvng3540 said:


> Is there an upgrade and regular version of each cables, what the different


In this case "upgrade" refers to an upgrade from whatever stock cable your IEMs might have. While the bespoke "upgrade" is from 4-wire to 8-wire. 

A bit confusing, but I just had my first cup of coffee today, so I am marginally awake.


----------



## bvng3540

Wyville said:


> In this case "upgrade" refers to an upgrade from whatever stock cable your IEMs might have. While the bespoke "upgrade" is from 4-wire to 8-wire.
> 
> A bit confusing, but I just had my first cup of coffee today, so I am marginally awake.


In that case effect audio should add the word upgrade to their line up so we know it an upgrade from our stock cable


----------



## San Man

bvng3540 said:


> In that case effect audio should add the word upgrade to their line up so we know it an upgrade from our stock cable



I think that's music-tek's way of describing the cable for the auction.  It is an "upgrade" after all, isn't it


----------



## bvng3540

San Man said:


> I think that's music-tek's way of describing the cable for the auction.  It is an "upgrade" after all, isn't it


Not an upgrade from horus


----------



## San Man

bvng3540 said:


> Not an upgrade from horus


----------



## Wyville

bvng3540 said:


> Not an upgrade from horus


Nothing is an upgrade from Horus... except going all-in for Horus 8.


----------



## ctaxxxx (Sep 21, 2018)

After listening to the Thor 4-wire for a while, I feel that male vocals suffer too much from this cable (*edit*: on poorer recorded songs). I still prefer the Ares II+ that I used before with the Oriolus, despite the noticeable improvement in resolution and speed that the silver provides.

Anyone know which cable is best for male vocals? I'm looking at either side-grading to Ares 8-wire, or upgrading to the Lionheart 4-wire. I've read that the Lionheart is inbetween the Ares and Thor in tone on here. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Wyville

ctaxxxx said:


> After listening to the Thor 4-wire for a while, I feel that male vocals suffer too much from this cable. I still prefer the Ares II+ that I used before with the Oriolus, despite the noticeable improvement in resolution and speed that the silver provides.
> 
> Anyone know which cable is best for male vocals? I'm looking at either side-grading to Ares 8-wire, or upgrading to the Lionheart 4-wire. I've read that the Lionheart is inbetween the Ares and Thor in tone on here. Can anyone clarify?


Lionheart has quite a unique sound. Very smooth with great transparency and yet very natural sounding. In my opinion Eros II sits firmly between Ares II and Thor Silver II (although granted, I have not heard Thor on any of my own IEMs), while Lionheart seems to defy this categorisation. It leans more towards a warm copper sound, but just has these unique characteristics. 

I don't know the Oriolus, so I can't say anything about synergy, but Eros II is generally a safe bet, while Lionheart has the potential for really special results (like with the Vision Ears VE5). I never heard Eros II+, but that might also be something to have a look at, as I think it combines Ares II+ with Thor Silver II+.

And of course the 8-wires, with Ares II which I think is just an awesome cable and Eros II, which is my new addiction with the Phantom. 

You know, just to make life easy for you in terms of choices.  Seriously though, hope you can demo a few, as that is always most informative.


----------



## ctaxxxx

Wyville said:


> Lionheart has quite a unique sound. Very smooth with great transparency and yet very natural sounding. In my opinion Eros II sits firmly between Ares II and Thor Silver II (although granted, I have not heard Thor on any of my own IEMs), while Lionheart seems to defy this categorisation. It leans more towards a warm copper sound, but just has these unique characteristics.
> 
> I don't know the Oriolus, so I can't say anything about synergy, but Eros II is generally a safe bet, while Lionheart has the potential for really special results (like with the Vision Ears VE5). I never heard Eros II+, but that might also be something to have a look at, as I think it combines Ares II+ with Thor Silver II+.
> 
> ...



Yeah, hearing demos would be nice, but buying and selling is the only option for me. I've been considering the Lionheart the more I hear about it, especially since it was very close in price during the Singapore sale. I only went Thor because it was a little cheaper (I paid the extra $50 for the new 4.4mm plug...). 

I edited my earlier comment, because every time I go back to the Thor II, I'm wowed by how good it sounds. I think my complaint is just that it's less forgiving on poorer recordings, so some vocals sound thinner than I would like, but it really is just those poorer recordings. Maybe I just need more time to get used to it.


----------



## KuroKitsu

ctaxxxx said:


> Yeah, hearing demos would be nice, but buying and selling is the only option for me. I've been considering the Lionheart the more I hear about it, especially since it was very close in price during the Singapore sale. I only went Thor because it was a little cheaper (I paid the extra $50 for the new 4.4mm plug...).
> 
> I edited my earlier comment, because every time I go back to the Thor II, I'm wowed by how good it sounds. I think my complaint is just that it's less forgiving on poorer recordings, so some vocals sound thinner than I would like, but it really is just those poorer recordings. Maybe I just need more time to get used to it.


*If* it's poor recordings causing the issue than you really shouldnt drop $500 USD on the Lionheart. It doesnt have black magic that automaticallly fixes poor source material.

Even if not, you should consider: do I want that Aries II warmth + transparency + smoothness + natural sound coupled with an emphasis on vocals. If that combination isnt what you seek, than stick with Thor II.


----------



## noper

Sent in the Ares 2 that came with my Phantoms for an upgrade to the Eros 2 8-wire. Hopefully it’ll lift them up without sacrificing their good traits. Main reason is so the cable can also play nice with the Fourte. When the music gets congested the Ares 2 seems to struggle to maintain separation.


----------



## singleended5863

noper said:


> Sent in the Ares 2 that came with my Phantoms for an upgrade to the Eros 2 8-wire. Hopefully it’ll lift them up without sacrificing their good traits. Main reason is so the cable can also play nice with the Fourte. When the music gets congested the Ares 2 seems to struggle to maintain separation.



I would do the same soon but what connector do you have?


----------



## noper

singleended5863 said:


> I would do the same soon but what connector do you have?


I chose the PSquared 2.5


----------



## SeeSax

Have a safe vacation in Singapore, my children. See you on the other side...


 

-Collin-


----------



## fiascogarcia

noper said:


> Sent in the Ares 2 that came with my Phantoms for an upgrade to the Eros 2 8-wire. Hopefully it’ll lift them up without sacrificing their good traits. Main reason is so the cable can also play nice with the Fourte. When the music gets congested the Ares 2 seems to struggle to maintain separation.


Crazy, I'm doing exactly the same thing with the same two sets of iems, but with a 4.4 termination.  In fact, I'm liking the Thor II 8 wire more and more with the Phantoms, so I may start the next to arrive Eros II 8 wire with the Fourtes.  Currently have a Leonidas on the Fourtes (I agree, the Ares II just doesn't work so well with them), so it will be interesting to see.  Did I mention that I personally don't think cables make a huge difference?


----------



## singleended5863

fiascogarcia said:


> Crazy, I'm doing exactly the same thing with the same two sets of iems, but with a 4.4 termination.  In fact, I'm liking the Thor II 8 wire more and more with the Phantoms, so I may start the next to arrive Eros II 8 wire with the Fourtes.  Currently have a Leonidas on the Fourtes (I agree, the Ares II just doesn't work so well with them), so it will be interesting to see.  Did I mention that I personally don't think cables make a huge difference?



You should try Janus B or D depending on your preference.


----------



## noper

singleended5863 said:


> You should try Janus B or D depending on your preference.


No I really shouldn’t...


----------



## SeeSax

fiascogarcia said:


> Did I mention that I personally don't think cables make a huge difference?



Hey hey what is this nonsense. You told me cables made ALL the difference when I was buying a few from you  

-Collin-


----------



## fiascogarcia

SeeSax said:


> Hey hey what is this nonsense. You told me cables made ALL the difference when I was buying a few from you
> 
> -Collin-


I also have a few used cars I'd like to sell you!  Oh, and some Arizona oceanfront property. 

Nah, I like cables cause they're pretty!


----------



## KuroKitsu

bvng3540 said:


> Not an upgrade from horus





Wyville said:


> Nothing is an upgrade from Horus... except going all-in for Horus 8.





singleended5863 said:


> You should try Janus B or D depending on your preference.



I think Im seeing multiple copies of Satan tempting me with EA cables, BACK AWAYYYYYYY. 

In all honesty as long as EA don't make Lionheart II or make a Hall of Fame version my wallet will be fine.


----------



## bvng3540

KuroKitsu said:


> I think Im seeing multiple copies of Satan tempting me with EA cables, BACK AWAYYYYYYY.
> 
> In all honesty as long as EA don't make Lionheart II or make a Hall of Fame version my wallet will be fine.


EA discontinued Leonidas mean they have something new cooking in their lab, so yea your wallet will be hating you very soon


----------



## KuroKitsu

bvng3540 said:


> EA discontinued Leonidas mean they have something new cooking in their lab, so yea your wallet will be hating you very soon


Thats what worries me. Though that something new is probably a Leonidas sucessor or some odd monster like the Lionheart. It seems silly to me they would drop a better version of the Lionheart when the OG is still in production though.


----------



## twister6

bvng3540 said:


> That's weird they offering the upgrade on ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Effect-Audio-ARES-II-Upgrade-Cable/263947125445?hash=item3d747982c5mMjaAoRbiVGHZmqJASL0p-w&var=563433510066
> 
> Not just ares, but many other too



I was just looking on their (MusicTeck) website for pricing of cables, and realized that it's not an "upgrade" as in upgrade from 4wire to 8wire, but every single EA cable listed on their website has "upgrade" in their title, and apparently it means an upgrade cable from you stock cable or just an upgrade from whatever else you are using now.  eBay listing is just a copy of their on-line store listing which mentions upgrade.


----------



## natemact

@EffectAudio


natemact said:


> EffectAudio said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly, it's essentially a question of 2.5mm against 4.4mm...
> ...


Hey so two days after asking this of you, you posted directly below me in the 8 wire upgrade thread. You took the initiative to respond to members who posted a day after this post, but kinda rudely passed over me, both there and here. If you don't have an answer yet I'll even make it easier for you; just copy and paste *: )*


Spoiler

























Eric, Clearly one is very much a joke  I tell my closest friends to screw off almost daily through sneers, jeers and cheers...oh, and hugs. Promise I won't bug ya till Monday *: )*


----------



## twice tzuyu

KuroKitsu said:


> Thats what worries me. Though that something new is probably a Leonidas sucessor or some odd monster like the Lionheart. It seems silly to me they would drop a better version of the Lionheart when the OG is still in production though.


I believe a Leonidas successor should be in the works or already done as the Lionheart is currently the only one in the Heritage Series.


----------



## ngd3

KuroKitsu said:


> 1. What Thor wire upgrade?
> 2. Why in the world would you need an upgrade for Lionheart?



Thor II. Was looking to add a little more clarity, but probably just going to sell if anybody is interested


----------



## iron2k (Sep 22, 2018)

ngd3 said:


> Thor II. Was looking to add a little more clarity, but probably just going to sell if anybody is interested


How much??? 
And what are the connectors??


----------



## KuroKitsu

ngd3 said:


> Thor II. Was looking to add a little more clarity, but probably just going to sell if anybody is interested


Hmmm, not sure the Lionheart is what you want in that case.


----------



## koven

Trying out the Lionheart w/ Hyla CE5.. sounds a bit more lush than stock especially in mids, so far so good I'd say, plus it is much prettier...


----------



## KuroKitsu

Woot, my Aries II made it to SG safely. Let the wait for 8 wire begin!


----------



## EffectAudio

natemact said:


> USER=459438]@EffectAudio[/USER]
> 
> Hey so two days after asking this of you, you posted directly below me in the 8 wire upgrade thread. You took the initiative to respond to members who posted a day after this post, but kinda rudely passed over me, both there and here. If you don't have an answer yet I'll even make it easier for you; just copy and paste *: )*
> Eric, Clearly one is very much a joke  I tell my closest friends to screw off almost daily through sneers, jeers and cheers...oh, and hugs. Promise I won't bug ya till Monday *: )*



Nate, for starters, i do not wish to tangle with you and your malicious attacks ergo - the ignore. Your questions & posts were in no way an honest inquiry nor were they informative but rather misinformed and misleading. I reckon the animosity has started because of me refusing you on multiple accounts of strong arming us into doing a upgrade for your EE stock cable and giving you preferential treatment while keeping it a one-off for you and not for our other users. On that account - I apologise, i still wouldn't be able to do that even with your unwavering insistence as it would require us over stepping our jurisdiction on EE's operation & logistics. 

Meanwhile, for clearing up the air on the 4.4mm connectivity
P-EA features a higher grade brass that is developed by Pentaconn. Whereas for it's CF housing it's been manufactured with high grade CNC standards that is made by Pentaconn as well.
For the regular EA 4.4mm its made with a usual gold plating and the machined aluminium body is not of Pentaconn works but of OEM.  

Clearly, my stance has always been this - If there's anything that EA or I have not done well. I sincerely apologise and we will hope to improve further through constructive feedbacks with the community's kind understanding we have been throughly improving on our products and well as service on several accounts. For trollers and maliciously worded comments and posts - i still read although i do not engage. 

-Eric


----------



## KuroKitsu

@EffectAudio 
I'm upgrading from an Aries II that I got with EE terminated with a right angle 3.5mm so obviously upgrading to the 8 wire it was a no brainer to get the Psquared 3.5mm instead. That put a whole new bunch of questions in my head:

1. My guess is that the existing cable we have is getting taken apart and rebuilt with the new termination, extra wires needed and so on. How about the Y Split? There wasnt an option for choosing that there, will the new smaller one be used or the existing one reused? 

2. Whats the processing time for the upgrade orders? IE. From the time EA recieves the cable and actually starts the order to completion?


----------



## Deezel177

KuroKitsu said:


> @EffectAudio
> I'm upgrading from an Aries II that I got with EE terminated with a right angle 3.5mm so obviously upgrading to the 8 wire it was a no brainer to get the Psquared 3.5mm instead. That put a whole new bunch of questions in my head:
> 
> 1. My guess is that the existing cable we have is getting taken apart and rebuilt with the new termination, extra wires needed and so on. How about the Y Split? There wasnt an option for choosing that there, will the new smaller one be used or the existing one reused?
> ...



It’s currently 11.23 PM Singapore time, but you can rest assured I’ll get Eric to answer these queries directly when I see him tomorrow morning.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Deezel177 said:


> It’s currently 11.23 PM Singapore time, but you can rest assured I’ll get Eric to answer these queries directly when I see him tomorrow morning.


Should we expect more cable reviews Daniel?


----------



## Deezel177

KuroKitsu said:


> Should we expect more cable reviews Daniel?



Oh, definitely. That shouldn't be a surprise considering my backlog is beginning to grow cobwebs.  But, any particularly *interesting *cable reviews? That's the real question.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Deezel177 said:


> Oh, definitely. That shouldn't be a surprise considering my backlog is beginning to grow cobwebs.  But, any particularly *interesting *cable reviews? That's the real question.


Perhaps one or two? You already did the Janus D so that doesnt leave a lot to go through. Maybe a sneakpeak of that Leonidas sucessor?


----------



## Deezel177

KuroKitsu said:


> Perhaps one or two? You already did the Janus D so that doesnt leave a lot to go through. Maybe a sneakpeak of that Leonidas sucessor?



Well, Effect Audio aren't the only cable makers in the world.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Deezel177 said:


> Well, Effect Audio aren't the only cable makers in the world.


I know that full well, my wallet on the other hand, does not appreciated that. Im kinda thankful that the HK stores didnt have the PW Audio cables I was looking at. Otherwise I'd have more cables than IEMs at this point.


----------



## SeeSax

Sorry if I missed it somewhere, but did Effect Audio say how long the upgrades take? I almost messaged today to ask if mine were done, until I realized they are sitting at SFO customs still lol. This patience thing is not something I've ever had or done well with. 

-Collin-


----------



## KuroKitsu

SeeSax said:


> Sorry if I missed it somewhere, but did Effect Audio say how long the upgrades take? I almost messaged today to ask if mine were done, until I realized they are sitting at SFO customs still lol. This patience thing is not something I've ever had or done well with.
> 
> -Collin-


Don't think so, I asked them this morning, so hopefully we'll know soon.


----------



## EffectAudio

KuroKitsu said:


> @EffectAudio
> I'm upgrading from an Aries II that I got with EE terminated with a right angle 3.5mm so obviously upgrading to the 8 wire it was a no brainer to get the Psquared 3.5mm instead. That put a whole new bunch of questions in my head:
> 
> 1. My guess is that the existing cable we have is getting taken apart and rebuilt with the new termination, extra wires needed and so on. How about the Y Split? There wasnt an option for choosing that there, will the new smaller one be used or the existing one reused?
> ...



Hey buddy, 

Sorry that i didn't mention it earlier. The upgrade process works like this - First we would tear down your existing cable and send it for treatment to straighten it thereafter we would test the 4 strands to make sure they're working fine before adding on 4 of the required cables. We would rebuild the 8w from scratch with your existing 4wires. Y-Split wise, it'll come upgraded with the usual 8wires Y-split. Connectors and Terminations are replaced with new ones as well. 

Meanwhile, the estimated lead time for the upgrade is 1 - 2 weeks upon receipt of the cables. Thereafter shipping lead time would be accordance to which shipping option you select - Standard International Shipping (Singpost) - 13 - 15 days
Express (DHL) - 3 - 5 days

- Eric


----------



## noper

Is there a way to upgrade shipping option to express after we already placed our order?

I don’t think I want to wait 10-15 business days after 2 weeks of build time.

Edit: Thanks for the detailed answer up there, by the way.


----------



## KuroKitsu

EffectAudio said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Sorry that i didn't mention it earlier. The upgrade process works like this - First we would tear down your existing cable and send it for treatment to straighten it thereafter we would test the 4 strands to make sure they're working fine before adding on 4 of the required cables. We would rebuild the 8w from scratch with your existing 4wires. Y-Split wise, it'll come upgraded with the usual 8wires Y-split. Connectors and Terminations are replaced with new ones as well.
> 
> ...


Awesome, I'll wait 3 weeks before I bug you about the status Eric. . 

Is the process itself that long or just the volume of upgrade orders? 

Also any plans for a Hall of Fame version of Lionheart? I'd gladly throw my money at that.


----------



## EffectAudio

noper said:


> Is there a way to upgrade shipping option to express after we already placed our order?
> 
> I don’t think I want to wait 10-15 business days after 2 weeks of build time.
> 
> Edit: Thanks for the detailed answer up there, by the way.



No worries, Do write in a mail to me and advise me on your order #. I'll check with my ops and logistics to see how we can accomodate 



KuroKitsu said:


> Awesome, I'll wait 3 weeks before I bug you about the status Eric. .
> 
> Is the process itself that long or just the volume of upgrade orders?
> 
> Also any plans for a Hall of Fame version of Lionheart? I'd gladly throw my money at that.



No need to wait for 3 weeks hahaha  I've had a new SAP system up (Thank God for that!) and running and i'll be able to trace every single order to minute details - IE Whats the exact current status /Phase of building the product, ETA till scheduled completion, If delayed - Whats the reason etc. So you can send in a mail anytime i'll be able to advise you accordingly. 

It's both actually, the process of upgrading is much more time consuming than building a 8wires from scratch, as well as combined with the volume of upgrades, we'll looking at a slightly delayed lead time. Hall of Fame version of Lionheart, probably not at this juncture, but great idea - We'll look into something of that direction when the time comes. 

PS : The entire R&D arm of EA has been in an uproar and overloaded recently due to the introduction of  'Palladium'. They've been studying it intensively and seeing how 'Palladium' can be further utilised. I can only imagine the amount of variations having opened up a new material to the fray alongside the existing Copper , Silver , Gold. 

-Eric


----------



## KuroKitsu (Sep 25, 2018)

Me imagining the EA R&D right now: "Cable x gets Palladium, Cable y gets Palladium, all the cables get Palladium"

Id go for a Janus "V"ocals, if you know what Im saying.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Bespoke EROS II, now reviewed on HFN!

https://www.headfonia.com/review-effect-audio-bespoke-eros-ii/


----------



## EffectAudio (Oct 2, 2018)

*Watch this space for a major announcement in T-Minus 2 hours!*​


----------



## bvng3540

EffectAudio said:


> *Watch this space for a major announcement in T-Minus 2 hours!*​


Leonidas II?


----------



## theveterans

Leonidas II with Palladium instead of Gold + the PSquared plug.


----------



## EffectAudio

​
*Effect Audio announces the all-new ‘Heritage Series’ Flagship: “Leonidas II”*​
_Revolutionary unconventional new design fully utilizes industry first ‘Palladium-Plated Silver’ to create an unmatched superior listening experience.
_​
Effect Audio Headquarters, Singapore, 2018 – Effect Audio, a leading designer & atelier of boutique high-end audiophile cables announced the introduction of an all-new iteration and primed successor of the reputed and accredited “Leonidas” - “Leonidas II”. Drawing upon Effect Audio’s R&D experience & expertise since 2009 and with the recent exposure to groundbreaking contemporary materials “Palladium” infused into cables, Effect Audio broke through the industry’s plateau and actualized the perfect iteration of “Leonidas” in the “Leonidas II”, bringing about a truly unique melodious experience.

​

*Path To Success*

Effect Audio’s first of the many successes in the global head-fi scene was exemplified by  "Leonidas", launched on the first Singapore CanJam in 2016. During then, the launch represents a turning point for Effect Audio and their team members. Since launch, both its sound quality and built quality have received numerous accreditation and accolades. Its unique tonality and timbre has captured the hearts of many and its technicalities and allure was not easily replicable with alternate offerings.

Opposed to the conventional approach of cable crafts, 'Leonidas' explores unprecedented design philosophy, methodologies, materials and employs a completely redesigned customized cable make up and geometry. Featuring accredited woven Litz wiring technique and individually enameled strands, "Leonidas" was a product that excels well ahead of its time. “Leonidas” not only represents EA’s spirit of innovation but also symbolizes EA’s dedication to the creation of exceptional and worthy products.

 “Leonidas II” is built upon the past successful design of its former iteration featuring golden ratio of 7 core bundle accredited woven Litz and a reconditioned customized geometry design that manages to solve the inadequacies of the “Leonidas”.

*Technology & Features*

At the core of the “Leonidas II” is a radical, Industry-First application of Palladium Plated Silver that has been covertly researched by Effect Audio’s team several years in the making. Palladium in audio application is not new in the Hi-Fi segment of the industry albeit unapproached within the Head-Fi scene due to materials scarcity and technological impediment. Palladium in cables application has been found to provide exemplary details and superior openness while providing a detailed focus on the sound imaging in comparison to non-palladium cables. Palladium plated upon Silver cores effectuate an unsurpassed high frequency and mid-range viscosity without sounding harsh or fatiguing.

​
Selecting from the most exceptional grades of materials, “Leonidas II” features both high grade Customized Litz Silver as well as Palladium Plated Silver processed with the revered patented UP-OCC (Ultra-Purity Ohno Continuous Cast) technology which is undoubtedly highly sought after in high end audio industry. The unidirectional UP-OCC refining eliminates electrical resistance and omits crystal boundaries. These specialized refinements allow for a faster transmission of electrical signals and reproduce little to no distortion compared to common silver wires.

Effect Audio’s bold and sui generis geometry design has always been touted by the audiophile community, the “Leonidas II” is no exception. Sporting a highly researched septuplet core bundle Litz formed with the golden ratio of dispersion of Palladium plated silver and Silver Litz, “Leonidas II” once again has broken through industry norms and conventional ideology for cable crafts.


*Superior Plugs Collaborators*

 

Oyaide Electric is known for their superior plugs and connectors within the audiophile industry. Effect Audio has partnered with Oyaide for the PSquared Plug which features precious metal plating (Palladium/Platinum) and which passes the stringent tests certified for a Hi-Fi connector plug.

Pentaconn is the official designer and manufacture for the all-new 4.4mm balanced plug. Effect Audio has partnered with Pentaconn to product the P-EA official 4.4mm plug made exclusively for Effect Audio.

“Leonidas II” is sported with Oyaide’s collaborated PSquared for the 2.5mm & 3.5mm connectors while Pentaconn’s endorsed P-EA 4.4mm for the 4.4mm connector. These connectors are a major upgrade to the regular Rhodium plated plugs offering seamless connectivity, wider spectrum, rich decadence and surreal dynamics amongst others.

*Avant-Garde Customizable Y-Split*



For the first time, Effect Audio will be unveiling EA-Custom Y-Split design. The “Leonidas II” comes equipped with a modernistic Y-Split with Patina leather that is selected from premium leather and further hand burnished; presenting a unique patina style that is in sync with emerging fashion trends. The new Y-split is of a modular design and could be further customized and upgraded in the near future. The All-New Y-split design was built with ergonomically sound calculations reducing the weight of the cable while eliminating undesirable microphonic and mechanical noises.

*Premium Patina Selects Case*



“Leonidas II” comes with a “Premium Patina Selects” Case that is individually handcrafted individually from supple oil-pull leather and vegetable tan calf. The case would be a perfect complement to “Leonidas” and the user’s accompanying in-ear monitors. Unique patina and user marks will develop with use and imprints a unique mark of character in the natural finish.

*Product Specifications*

-      26awg
-      Selected UP-OCC
-      Golden Ratio Palladium Plated Silver & Litz Silver Hybrid
-      Septuplet Core Bundle Litz
-      Individually Enameled Strands
-      Superior PSquared / P-EA plugs
-      EA Ultra-Flex Jacket

*PRE - ORDER IS NOW ON!*​


----------



## KuroKitsu

OH YEAH GUYS, I WAS RIGHT, EA IS SMACKING PALLADIUM ON ALL THE CABLES. TIME TO GET YOUR JANUS (S)ILVER/ LEONIDAS II


----------



## yukiorui

Looking forward to seeing reviews of the Leonidas II!


----------



## aaf evo

Right after I get an 8 wire Ares that I haven’t even received yet :/ 

Interested to read the reviews.


----------



## KuroKitsu

aaf evo said:


> Right after I get an 8 wire Ares that I haven’t even received yet :/
> 
> Interested to read the reviews.


I know eh? My 8 wire just shipped. Now pops out this thing.... Im not one for silver cables of any sort, but damn this looks nice.


----------



## EffectAudio

@WayneWoondirts @Deezel177 @twister6 @marcusd 

People are rioting for reviews soon 

Meanwhile, for the "Leonidas II" pre-orders, you'll be protected by -

*Industry Leading - Lead Time Assurance Policy :

Effect Audio pledge to ship out the Pre-ordered "Leonidas II" within 3 - 5 working days upon confirmation of order. In the event that we miss the shipment window, Effect Audio will gift 1 nos of "Premium Series" cables of your choosing. 

This policy shall be applicable to all pre-ordered "Leonidas II" units.*


----------



## WayneWoondirts

EffectAudio said:


> @WayneWoondirts @Deezel177 @twister6 @marcusd
> 
> People are rioting for reviews soon
> 
> ...



Eric knows I have a special relationship with the Leonidas cable. I have two sets already in my possession (original and Limited Black Edition), and both are on heavy use as these are two of my personal favourites. Apart from that, the name Leonidas was also on the list for my first born. 
Normally I don't do first impression posts on Head-Fi, but with Leonidas II I want to make an exception.

I have been spending a lot of time with Leonidas II lately and it is a fantastic cable which has unique qualities. After a few days I feel like Smeagol (Gollum) from Lord of the Rings, as it is really difficult to just let it sit beside me unused.
What I really love about it, is the 4k like resolution where everything stands out from a deep dark background. Every little detail gets portrayed so precise and accurate, I can hear people whistling far back in the crowd of a live recording which none of my monitors had picked up this clear before. The sound to me is so very pure and clean it's just amazing how this is done. Eric told me this is due to the use of Palladium - I feel poisoned.

On top of that it kept the key signature the original Leonidas was known for, a smooth midrange with an organic sound. Leonidas II just is a definite step ahead when it comes to everything else. A real successor.

What do cables do really? They hurt the signal once they lay there hands on it. I don't know how many here are familiar with the slogan of AudioQuest 'Do no harm', that is what Leonidas II does. 

I know there are only limited slots for the pre-order of L2, I wanna encourage you, jump on it. Leonidas II is special.

Now here are some preview photos. Enjoy.


----------



## twister6

WayneWoondirts said:


> Eric knows I have a special relationship with the Leonidas cable. I have two sets already in my possession (original and Limited Black Edition), and both are on heavy use as these are two of my personal favourites. Apart from that, the name Leonidas was also on the list for my first born.
> Normally I don't do first impression posts on Head-Fi, but with Leonidas II I want to make an exception.
> 
> I have been spending a lot of time with Leonidas II lately and it is a fantastic cable which has unique qualities. After a few days I feel like Smeagol (Gollum) from Lord of the Rings, as it is really difficult to just let it sit beside me unused.
> ...



Palladium poisoning is not a joke, better seek medical attention soon Linus!  j/k  

Got mine a day ago, on a burn in now. Definitely loving it!


----------



## azabu

KuroKitsu said:


> damn this looks nice.



My thoughts exactly. I can hardly wait to listen to this at e earphones.


----------



## Shecky504

Any Leonidas II comparison to an 8-wire EA cable like Thor silver II? How does soundstage, bass, and clarity compare to the 8-wire?


----------



## singleended5863

I thought I read somewhere said that from now on EA will make 8 wires for all their productions (correct me if I am wrong). Imagine Leonidas II 8wire having overkill SQ (?) and double the price or even more costly...However, I still love the 8 wire quality which feels robustly, don’t you think?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

twister6 said:


> Palladium poisoning is not a joke, better seek medical attention soon Linus!  j/k
> 
> Got mine a day ago, on a burn in now. Definitely loving it!



Meh, a little risk makes things more exciting.


----------



## Dollar2

Has anyone been able to use the pre-order form?  I've tried with three different browsers and it doesn't work.  I emailed EA and I hope they can fix the problem soon.


----------



## aaf evo

Dollar2 said:


> Has anyone been able to use the pre-order form?  I've tried with three different browsers and it doesn't work.  I emailed EA and I hope they can fix the problem soon.



I’ve been able to fill it out just fine


----------



## KuroKitsu

Dollar2 said:


> Has anyone been able to use the pre-order form?  I've tried with three different browsers and it doesn't work.  I emailed EA and I hope they can fix the problem soon.


Are you using mobile? Ive never been able to get the site to work on Firefox on my phone.


----------



## Dollar2

KuroKitsu said:


> Are you using mobile? Ive never been able to get the site to work on Firefox on my phone.



No.  Mac with Safari and Chrome.  I tried from work this afternoon on a PC with IE


----------



## Dollar2

I figured it out.  You need to have an account with EA and you need to have it set up before you check out.  I could not create an account while I checked out.


----------



## aaf evo

So how many people have pre ordered the Leonidas II? I loved my original Leo paired with just about every IEM I used but given I have an Ares 8 wire OTW I don’t really want to buy another cable.


----------



## singleended5863

aaf evo said:


> So how many people have pre ordered the Leonidas II? I loved my original Leo paired with just about every IEM I used but given I have an Ares 8 wire OTW I don’t really want to buy another cable.



Same here. Just upgrade Ares II 4wire to Eros II 8wire recently. I don’t want to burn my wallet!


----------



## KuroKitsu

WHERE ARE THE REVIEWSSSSSS


----------



## Deezel177

KuroKitsu said:


> WHERE ARE THE REVIEWSSSSSS



Oh, brother, *way* closer than you think.


----------



## KuroKitsu (Oct 4, 2018)

Deezel177 said:


> Oh, brother, *way* closer than you think.


Hmmm that sounds like a "get your wallet ready" kinda statement. Well depending on the whole "How do vocals fare" and "Hopefully it doesnt jack up the bass" categories anyways.

On another note my Aries II 8 wire should be arriving before my roadtrip this long weekend. Maybe I'll leave Lionheart at home.


----------



## EffectAudio

Dollar2 said:


> I figured it out.  You need to have an account with EA and you need to have it set up before you check out.  I could not create an account while I checked out.



Thanks for pointing that out. I'll have my Web Dev look into it. It's amazing how much bugs our web store is getting on a yearly basis.... 

-Eric


----------



## Bosk

aaf evo said:


> So how many people have pre ordered the Leonidas II? I loved my original Leo paired with just about every IEM I used but given I have an Ares 8 wire OTW I don’t really want to buy another cable.


The Ares II 8 wire I sold you ought to be arriving soon aaf evo. 

One of the reasons I sold it was because I picked up the PSquare Leonidas that was recently advertised in the classifieds - which arrived a few hours ago, precisely _one day_ after its successor was announced.. doh!


----------



## aaf evo

Bosk said:


> The Ares II 8 wire I sold you ought to be arriving soon aaf evo.
> 
> One of the reasons I sold it was because I picked up the PSquare Leonidas that was recently advertised in the classifieds - which arrived a few hours ago, precisely _one day_ after its successor was announced.. doh!



Looking forward to receiving it


----------



## aaf evo

So I’ve found out musicteck won’t have the limited edition black Leonidas II. How do we go about finding which dealers ordered some?


----------



## San Man

Deezel177 said:


> Oh, brother, *way* closer than you think.



You always get the good stuff D!!


----------



## KuroKitsu

My Aries II upgrade just landed here an hour ago. Got smacked with duties again. Dammit DHL...


----------



## KuroKitsu

Asking for next time, are there dealers in the US that send via Fedex? There is no way I get hit by customs twice in a row.


----------



## bvng3540

KuroKitsu said:


> Asking for next time, are there dealers in the US that send via Fedex? There is no way I get hit by customs twice in a row.


No matter what carrier it is, your name is on the blacklist, they will nailed you no matter what


----------



## KuroKitsu

bvng3540 said:


> No matter what carrier it is, your name is on the blacklist, they will nailed you no matter what


I wouldnt say blacklisted, Ive been hit once each by Fedex and UPS in about 8 years. Just DHL trying to make an extra bucks. $22 bucks of which $5 bucks is the actual duty. I rather pay the CRA myself tbh.


----------



## proedros

is there a European distributor for EA cables ? Thinking of getting aares ii (8 wire) for my Zeus XR

btw, if any european members here want to sell their ares ii(8w) give me a pm we could work something out


----------



## Wyville (Oct 6, 2018)

proedros said:


> is there a European distributor for EA cables ? Thinking of getting aares ii (8 wire) for my Zeus XR
> 
> btw, if any european members here want to sell their ares ii(8w) give me a pm we could work something out


HiFi Headphones are the UK distributor for EA. You can contact @Oscar-HiFi to see if he can help you out. I bought my regular Ares II through them and Oscar's a great guy.

Edit: Almost forgot HiFi Solutions in Amsterdam. That is @Adventure's store, where we can hang out with Nic and anyone else who happens to be around when you visit Amsterdam.


----------



## proedros

Wyville said:


> Edit: Almost forgot HiFi Solutions in Amsterdam. That is @Adventure's store, where we can hang out with Nic and anyone else who happens to be around when you visit Amsterdam.



me you nic kerouac , sounds like a-team immersed in geek iem sauce


----------



## San Man

Mine popped up on my doorstep today, thanks Eric and EA for the quick turnaround!


----------



## kenjamin0523

Hi there, any dealer in usa i wanna order thor+ 8wire pls contact me


----------



## aaf evo

kenjamin0523 said:


> Hi there, any dealer in usa i wanna order thor+ 8wire pls contact me



Check out musicteck


----------



## EffectAudio

KuroKitsu said:


> Asking for next time, are there dealers in the US that send via Fedex? There is no way I get hit by customs twice in a row.



You can try MusicTeck


----------



## EffectAudio

We're psyched to announce our entire batch of EA iconic "Leonidas II" being sold out over a span of few days! Thank you for all the massive support for Leonidas II.

Meanwhile, the Pre-order link has been closed. We've received numerous requests meanwhile on the Pre-order Batch #2 scheduling..

More info will be released tomorrow! Keep posted!


----------



## kmso

Is it a good choice to choose janus b basso ver if I'm a basshead?


----------



## Deezel177

kmso said:


> Is it a good choice to choose janus b basso ver if I'm a basshead?



The Basso is rather v-shaped, so it would work for a basshead. But, I'd probably recommend the Ares II+ as Effect Audio's most bass-inclined cable.


----------



## marcusd

Hi Guys, just published our review of the Leonidas II - this is a hi-fidelity smooth sounding cable with awesome imaging capability.

https://headfonics.com/2018/10/effect-audio-leonidas-ii-review/


----------



## aaf evo

Does anyone have any Ares 8 wire to Thor 8 wire impressions?


----------



## bvng3540

marcusd said:


> Hi Guys, just published our review of the Leonidas II - this is a hi-fidelity smooth sounding cable with awesome imaging capability.
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2018/10/effect-audio-leonidas-ii-review/



Wow beautiful B**ches


----------



## marcusd

bvng3540 said:


> Wow beautiful B**ches



lol.. yes they are!


----------



## proedros

aresii(8w) vs pwaudio saladin (4w)

which one would pair best with Zeus XR ?


----------



## Bosk

Really keen to hear how the Leonidas II stacks up against the original! From the gist of Marcus' review it almost sounds like technical performance may be similar but the new version delivers a more natural tone.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Marcus's review is that close to making me buy one beyond the aesthetic. But knowing silver cables also bring too much bass for my liking. Im going to sit on a few more to see.


----------



## whsvince (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi guys
I want to share a review for the leonidas 2
I received the cable today and I can’t stop listen to the legend x+Leo 2 combo.
I like how it is a leo2 because everything is similar to the leo1 which give you smooth, elegant, nice treble extensions and better control of bass.
However, the improvement of leo2 is significant. The sound stage is bigger. The vocal become sweeter and come closer a little bit which gives a charming tonality.
The down side of Leo 2 is that Leo 2 lose too much bass quantity so you might lose too much bass with BA earphone. I also don’t like how the Y splitter has a awkward stitching.
So far the Leo 2 is my most favorite combo with my legend X. I am now looking forward to the Janus Basso to arrived and compete with leo2.


----------



## SeeSax

whsvince said:


> Hi guys
> I want to share a review for the leonidas 2
> I received the cable today and I can’t stop listen to the legend x+Leo 2 combo.
> I like how it is a leo2 because everything is similar to the leo1 which give you smooth, elegant, nice treble extensions and better control of bass.
> ...



Thanks for your impressions. It would seem that if the Leo 2 does in fact attenuate some of the bass, then the Legend X still has plenty to spare. Did you test with any of the BA-based earphones as for how much bass is lost per your description? I've read a few posts/reviews about the Leo 2 and my general understanding is that it has resolution and clarity like the original, but has a more lively, satisfying sound and isn't as "cold." Sounds wonderful if I'm being honest 

-Collin-


----------



## whsvince

SeeSax said:


> Thanks for your impressions. It would seem that if the Leo 2 does in fact attenuate some of the bass, then the Legend X still has plenty to spare. Did you test with any of the BA-based earphones as for how much bass is lost per your description? I've read a few posts/reviews about the Leo 2 and my general understanding is that it has resolution and clarity like the original, but has a more lively, satisfying sound and isn't as "cold." Sounds wonderful if I'm being honest
> 
> -Collin-




Hi Collin
Leo2 definitely hold back the legend X bass in large quantity. I will try Leo 2 on Hyla Nerva X LA-1 tomorrow or tonight to see the reaction of leo 2+ LA-1. like I said Leo 2 has the similar tonality to Leo 1 and yes resolution and clarity are both improved by a big big portion. I even feel like Leo 2 beat my leo1+Thor II bespoke easily on clarity and resolution. The most improvement will be the vocal IMO. As I use Legend X+leo2 combo, it gives a really charming and sweet vocal.  Be honest, I am waiting EA to open up the 8 wires upgrade since I feel like it will bring more detail and also the bass punch to the legend X.

hope my review helps

Vince


----------



## SeeSax

whsvince said:


> Hi Collin
> Leo2 definitely hold back the legend X bass in large quantity. I will try Leo 2 on Hyla Nerva X LA-1 tomorrow or tonight to see the reaction of leo 2+ LA-1. like I said Leo 2 has the similar tonality to Leo 1 and yes resolution and clarity are both improved by a big big portion. I even feel like Leo 2 beat my leo1+Thor II bespoke easily on clarity and resolution. The most improvement will be the vocal IMO. As I use Legend X+leo2 combo, it gives a really charming and sweet vocal.  Be honest, I am waiting EA to open up the 8 wires upgrade since I feel like it will bring more detail and also the bass punch to the legend X.
> 
> hope my review helps
> ...



I am really happy to read your post because I am one of the few other people who own the Leo1+Thor II! I have the same cable, which I have sent back to EA to have upgraded to 8-wire, so mine will be 4 wires Leo and 4 wires Thor II. Well, I guess I am sad that it beat that in clarity and resolution 

Leo2 8-wire will cost like $1,700 so let's not hope for that yet 

-Collin-


----------



## whsvince

SeeSax said:


> I am really happy to read your post because I am one of the few other people who own the Leo1+Thor II! I have the same cable, which I have sent back to EA to have upgraded to 8-wire, so mine will be 4 wires Leo and 4 wires Thor II. Well, I guess I am sad that it beat that in clarity and resolution
> 
> Leo2 8-wire will cost like $1,700 so let's not hope for that yet
> 
> -Collin-



Hi Collin
I'm glad that we have the same taste of earphone and cable. I feel like we should be happy to see EA bring better product. I think I'm going to sell my leo and thor bespoke soon since I want my leo 2 as 8 wires. I can't even imagine how good will leo 2 8 wires resolution and clarity. I also order the Janus B and hopefully it will arrive next week and I will do a comparison for those two cables.
well I feel like it is worth it to pay for 8 wires so when it up for upgrade I want to be the first person in the planet to have the 8 wires leo 2


----------



## SeeSax

whsvince said:


> Hi Collin
> I'm glad that we have the same taste of earphone and cable. I feel like we should be happy to see EA bring better product. I think I'm going to sell my leo and thor bespoke soon since I want my leo 2 as 8 wires. I can't even imagine how good will leo 2 8 wires resolution and clarity. I also order the Janus B and hopefully it will arrive next week and I will do a comparison for those two cables.
> well I feel like it is worth it to pay for 8 wires so when it up for upgrade I want to be the first person in the planet to have the 8 wires leo 2



Cheers to that! I might be second person


----------



## EffectAudio

whsvince said:


> Hi guys
> I want to share a review for the leonidas 2
> I received the cable today and I can’t stop listen to the legend x+Leo 2 combo.
> I like how it is a leo2 because everything is similar to the leo1 which give you smooth, elegant, nice treble extensions and better control of bass.
> ...



Vince, I noticed the ends of the Leather being slightly protruded. I personally feel that it's not satisfactory nor does it comply to our standards. I would like to have it exchanged if you would prefer to ; All costs on us of course. Ping me at my email - eric@effectaudio.com

-Eric


----------



## marcusd

KuroKitsu said:


> Marcus's review is that close to making me buy one beyond the aesthetic. But knowing silver cables also bring too much bass for my liking. Im going to sit on a few more to see.



Oh definitely not too much bass, there is a significant difference between it and the Thor Ii for instance in terms of bass quantity.


----------



## twister6

SeeSax said:


> Thanks for your impressions. It would seem that if the Leo 2 does in fact attenuate some of the bass, then the Legend X still has plenty to spare. Did you test with any of the BA-based earphones as for how much bass is lost per your description? I've read a few posts/reviews about the Leo 2 and my general understanding is that it has resolution and clarity like the original, but has a more lively, satisfying sound and isn't as "cold." Sounds wonderful if I'm being honest
> 
> -Collin-



If I'm not mistaken, he referred to bass attenuation relative to Leo I, not that Leo II attenuates bass in general.  I tested Leo 2 with LX last night, and my ears were still "bleeding"   It's all a matter of a personal preference, especially if you are a basshead and enjoy LX tuning.  With Leo 2, LX bass is tighter, more articulate, more focused, which to my ears gives it a little more power and control.  For me personally, I preferred Ares II pair up with more decay in bass for a better blend in/transition into mids.  But it's all a matter of a personal taste.  There is NO right or wrong answer on this one


----------



## SeeSax

twister6 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, he referred to bass attenuation relative to Leo I, not that Leo II attenuates bass in general.  I tested Leo 2 with LX last night, and my ears were still "bleeding"   It's all a matter of a personal preference, especially if you are a basshead and enjoy LX tuning.  With Leo 2, LX bass is tighter, more articulate, more focused, which to my ears gives it a little more power and control.  For me personally, I preferred Ares II pair up with more decay in bass for a better blend in/transition into mids.  But it's all a matter of a personal taste.  There is NO right or wrong answer on this one



I always enjoy reading your thoughts Alex, especially since you are not afraid to say that for your preference a $200 cable paired better than a ~$900 cable  

-Collin-


----------



## aaf evo

I also prefer the Ares 8 wire w my LX over the Leo 1 and Janus D. Great synergy.


----------



## whsvince

twister6 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, he referred to bass attenuation relative to Leo I, not that Leo II attenuates bass in general.  I tested Leo 2 with LX last night, and my ears were still "bleeding"   It's all a matter of a personal preference, especially if you are a basshead and enjoy LX tuning.  With Leo 2, LX bass is tighter, more articulate, more focused, which to my ears gives it a little more power and control.  For me personally, I preferred Ares II pair up with more decay in bass for a better blend in/transition into mids.  But it's all a matter of a personal taste.  There is NO right or wrong answer on this one



You are definitely right I was comparing Leo 1. I actually tried the combo with LA-1+Leo2 last night and I found out that actually it’s not hold back the bass it’s getting a tighter and better quality of bass. The LA-1’s bass is still there but I feel bass is deeper and tighter. BTW, thank you Effect Audio for super fast response for my Y splitter.


----------



## KuroKitsu

SeeSax said:


> .. for your preference a $200 cable paired better than a ~$900 cable



Lol some of us would call that a mediocum of sanity in a hobbyist community of lunatics. Preference >>>>>Cost is a good thing. I prefer Low Cost > Preference.

I love the aesthetic EA has going, but I can't justify something thats almost 50% the cost of my IEMs AND really doesnt tune the sound to my cup of tea. I'm kinda glad that I like copper and it's relatively cheaper compared to gold and silver wires. 

Eric probably gonna read that and tell me to get the Janus D


----------



## whsvince

KuroKitsu said:


> Lol some of us would call that a mediocum of sanity in a hobbyist community of lunatics. Preference >>>>>Cost is a good thing. I prefer Low Cost > Preference.
> 
> I love the aesthetic EA has going, but I can't justify something thats almost 50% the cost of my IEMs AND really doesnt tune the sound to my cup of tea. I'm kinda glad that I like copper and it's relatively cheaper compared to gold and silver wires.
> 
> Eric probably gonna read that and tell me to get the Janus D



I think it just really depends on how people like. I rather choose gold silver alloy than copper because the charming vocal and better of treble extensions. I wish that I like the taste of copper lol because like you said it’s way cheaper.


----------



## KuroKitsu

whsvince said:


> I think it just really depends on how people like. I rather choose gold silver alloy than copper because the charming vocal and better of treble extensions. I wish that I like the taste of copper lol because like you said it’s way cheaper.



Well if you can afford it, then yes preference is ideal. But when you're a Canadian and the MRSP is always multipled by a factor of 1.3, things get expensive VERY fast. So price first for me. 

Preference wise, being able to demo the goods is key. Relying on the conglomeration of reviews on Headphonelist and Headfi is somewhat good of a reference point but at the same time shouldn't be completely relied upon.. And in Canada, dealers for anything are more elusive than the Dodo bird. While I do like vocals and treble extensions, I much rather spend a bit more on a good pair of IEMs that do both of those well and requires a bit of warmth overall. Silver tends to work well with warm signatures but also pushes the bass to a point I absolutely hate.Gold...is just expensive. It would cost me less to get that kind IEM and pair with copper to achieve the same thing as I would with a gold silver alloy cable with a warmer IEM.


----------



## WayneWoondirts (Oct 12, 2018)

Here's the full review of Leonidas II on Headfonia:

https://www.headfonia.com/review-effect-audio-leonidas-2/


----------



## proedros

looking for an *ares ii (8 wire) , in 2-pin and 4.4 mm termination*

if a EU member is thinking of selling it (probably to go for something better/more expensive) hit me up

cheers


----------



## Deezel177

When it rains, it pours. 

*Effect Audio Leonidas II - A Legend's Reprise*

​


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Deezel177 BEST FRIDAY EVER!


----------



## tim0chan

KuroKitsu said:


> @Deezel177 BEST FRIDAY EVER!


Most expensive day ever


----------



## KuroKitsu

tim0chan said:


> Most expensive day ever


Only if it means you're buying a Leo II. Which for me, would only be if I buy the Phantom.


----------



## Bosk

Deezel177 said:


> When it rains, it pours.
> 
> *Effect Audio Leonidas II - A Legend's Reprise*
> 
> ​


Thanks for your fantastic review Deezel, I was really looking forward to this one. Your photography is also amazing and you've highlighted how classy the new Y-split looks. 

Quick question please if I may - how do you feel the Leonidas II compares for resolution & detail retrival to the Janus and Horus?


----------



## tim0chan

KuroKitsu said:


> Only if it means you're buying a Leo II. Which for me, would only be if I buy the Phantom.


Jokes on you xD we all know it's only a matter of time before that happens


----------



## KuroKitsu

tim0chan said:


> Jokes on you xD we all know it's only a matter of time before that happens


Yeah, its a bit early for April Fools, but its gonna happen.


----------



## Deezel177

Bosk said:


> Thanks for your fantastic review Deezel, I was really looking forward to this one. Your photography is also amazing and you've highlighted how classy the new Y-split looks.
> 
> Quick question please if I may - how do you feel the Leonidas II compares for resolution & detail retrival to the Janus and Horus?



Thanks for the kind words, my friend! I definitely worked hard photo-wise to make sure they looked as close to real-life as possible, so I'm glad that came through. 

In terms of note resolution, I think the Janus D has the slight edge for the reasons I mentioned in the review. Notes are more cleanly separated from each other because the 8-wire design allows more headroom. By the same hand, the Janus D's background seems further away, so the details appear and decay more _freely_ almost. But, the Leonidas II is certainly not far behind. I spoke to Eric the first time I listened to it and told him that this was the closest I've gotten to an 8-wire experience with a 4-wire cable - only rivalled by PWAudio's 2-wire 1960s (which, by the way, is currently being reterminated to 4.4mm, so I can't compare it with the Leo II for now - I will when I get it back). But in terms of detail retrieval, the Leo II and Janus D are on the same playing field - the former because of a slightly brighter, more articulate treble and the latter because of the aforementioned spatial advantages. Of course, this means the Leo II has a slightly brighter touch in its details, while the Janus D is more tonally transparent; colourless.

I haven't heard the Horus in a while, but I think the Leo II may be an equally-resolving cable; not as detailed though. The Horus certainly has more clarity because of its lifted upper-treble, but it runs the risk of sounding thin and a touch grainy in the midrange with the wrong pairing. The Leo II is a thicker, richer-sounding cable, but it compensates with excellent speed, so transparency is maintained. Personally, I think the differences between them in tone and note structure outweigh the discrepancies in detail and resolution. I'll have to give it another try to make sure.


----------



## Bosk

Deezel177 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, my friend! I definitely worked hard photo-wise to make sure they looked as close to real-life as possible, so I'm glad that came through.
> 
> In terms of note resolution, I think the Janus D has the slight edge for the reasons I mentioned in the review. Notes are more cleanly separated from each other because the 8-wire design allows more headroom. By the same hand, the Janus D's background seems further away, so the details appear and decay more _freely_ almost. But, the Leonidas II is certainly not far behind. I spoke to Eric the first time I listened to it and told him that this was the closest I've gotten to an 8-wire experience with a 4-wire cable - only rivalled by PWAudio's 2-wire 1960s (which, by the way, is currently being reterminated to 4.4mm, so I can't compare it with the Leo II for now - I will when I get it back). But in terms of detail retrieval, the Leo II and Janus D are on the same playing field - the former because of a slightly brighter, more articulate treble and the latter because of the aforementioned spatial advantages. Of course, this means the Leo II has a slightly brighter touch in its details, while the Janus D is more tonally transparent; colourless.
> 
> I haven't heard the Horus in a while, but I think the Leo II may be an *equally-resolving cable; not as detailed though.* The Horus certainly has more clarity because of its lifted upper-treble, but it runs the risk of sounding thin and a touch grainy in the midrange with the wrong pairing. The Leo II is a thicker, richer-sounding cable, but it compensates with excellent speed, so transparency is maintained. Personally, I think the differences between them in tone and note structure outweigh the discrepancies in detail and resolution. I'll have to give it another try to make sure.


Thanks Deezel for answering that, though I'm not sure I follow you with regards to both being equally-resolving but one more detailed... isn't that the same thing? 

You also make it sound like the comparison between Leo II and Horus is largely a matter of taste despite the latter being almost double the price - has Horus almost been rendered obsolete in the course of a year with the introduction of these new Palladium plated cables, much like Mars in a sense? No doubt they both still offer unique signatures, but its hard not to imagine most of EA's customers who are willing to fork out for a TOTL cable going straight for the new Palladium offerings especially as flavor-of-the-month is always a driver of sales in the audiophile world.


----------



## Deezel177

Bosk said:


> Thanks Deezel for answering that, though I'm not sure I follow you with regards to both being equally-resolving but one more detailed... isn't that the same thing?
> 
> You also make it sound like the comparison between Leo II and Horus is largely a matter of taste despite the latter being almost double the price - has Horus almost been rendered obsolete in the course of a year with the introduction of these new Palladium plated cables, much like Mars in a sense? No doubt they both still offer unique signatures, but its hard not to imagine most of EA's customers who are willing to fork out for a TOTL cable going straight for the new Palladium offerings especially as flavor-of-the-month is always a driver of sales in the audiophile world.



Ahh, my apologies. What I meant to say was the Horus was clearer and more defined; more crisp, so to speak. So, although they both retrieve high amounts of detail, the Horus makes them sound more apparent and clean, rather than the Leonidas’s lusher response. Though, the Horus does it without ever sounding harsh or thin, so that’s a massive achievement on its part.

I definitely wouldn’t call the Horus obsolete, because it bests the Leonidas in several areas outside of sheer resolve. The Horus has the Leonidas II’s visceral sub-bass, but in greater supply. It also has superior definition whilst maintaining similarly low fatigue. So, in a sense, it’s more refined in the treble, but some may not enjoy how elevated it is. Staging is also something I did not consider yet. From memory, the Horus has further expansion, but I can’t confidently say without a direct A/B. The Leonidas II certainly does not replace the Horus in any sense, but those who can’t afford the Horus and is looking for a similar sense of transparency, cleanliness and refinement can definitely look at the Leo II as an alternative.


----------



## melons

I've just bought a pair of CA Andromeda iem's with their standard cable but also had to purchase an additional standard 2.5mm TRRS terminated cable as I use them with an AK70 Mkii dap. After a few days use I am considering upgrading the cable and was initially drawn to the Campfire Audio Reference 8, but a headfier has also suggested the EA Eros II.

So, I was wondering if anyone could share their opinion of the CA vs EA, or suggest an even more suitable EA cable over the Eros II?. I'm tempted to also enquire about eartips, but (being the wrong thread and) having tried a few I keep finding myself back with the CA Marshmallows, so I'm still experimenting and this morning I've also ordered some Comply TS-400, MandarinEs Symbio (Wide) and some random foam tips from China advertised as 'for Andromeda/Vega' and looking very similar to the Marshmallows, but at 4 pairs for £4.50 very cheap and possibly not very ideal, early days

T.I.A


----------



## whsvince

melons said:


> I've just bought a pair of CA Andromeda iem's with their standard cable but also had to purchase an additional standard 2.5mm TRRS terminated cable as I use them with an AK70 Mkii dap. After a few days use I am considering upgrading the cable and was initially drawn to the Campfire Audio Reference 8, but a headfier has also suggested the EA Eros II.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone could share their opinion of the CA vs EA, or suggest an even more suitable EA cable over the Eros II?. I'm tempted to also enquire about eartips, but (being the wrong thread and) having tried a few I keep finding myself back with the CA Marshmallows, so I'm still experimenting and this morning I've also ordered some Comply TS-400, MandarinEs Symbio (Wide) and some random foam tips from China advertised as 'for Andromeda/Vega' and looking very similar to the Marshmallows, but at 4 pairs for £4.50 very cheap and possibly not very ideal, early days
> 
> T.I.A



Hi

What will be your budget for buying an upgrade cable? 
I don’t recommend reference 8 since the cable itself is very stiff which leads to the ergonomic problem. I bought reference 8with my andromeda but I regret immediately since the earphone will just pop out constantly and the cable is too stiff to adjust.


----------



## melons

whsvince said:


> Hi
> 
> What will be your budget for buying an upgrade cable?
> I don’t recommend reference 8 since the cable itself is very stiff which leads to the ergonomic problem. I bought reference 8with my andromeda but I regret immediately since the earphone will just pop out constantly and the cable is too stiff to adjust.



Thanks, I have big ears so should be okay with the Ref8, but watching a couple of youtube videos left me wondering about the quality of the cable. 
I'd like to keep the budget down to around the Eros II level, so guess that means I'd stretch to almost Lionheart pricing (or more) in reality if it would mean i'd sleep better at night


----------



## whsvince

melons said:


> Thanks, I have big ears so should be okay with the Ref8, but watching a couple of youtube videos left me wondering about the quality of the cable.
> I'd like to keep the budget down to around the Eros II level, so guess that means I'd stretch to almost Lionheart pricing (or more) in reality if it would mean i'd sleep better at night



I feel Lionheart will be the best choice you can get. I never tried Eros since I don’t really like the copper silver hybrid tonality. I tried Lionheart with a lot of BAs earphone(U12t,Hyla LA-1, VE6) I like how the synergy between Lionheart and BAs earphones.


----------



## KuroKitsu

melons said:


> Thanks, I have big ears so should be okay with the Ref8, but watching a couple of youtube videos left me wondering about the quality of the cable.
> I'd like to keep the budget down to around the Eros II level, so guess that means I'd stretch to almost Lionheart pricing (or more) in reality if it would mean i'd sleep better at night





whsvince said:


> I feel Lionheart will be the best choice you can get. I never tried Eros since I don’t really like the copper silver hybrid tonality. I tried Lionheart with a lot of BAs earphone(U12t,Hyla LA-1, VE6) I like how the synergy between Lionheart and BAs earphones.


Never owned the Ref 8 but its known for microphonics. Might as well spend the money on EA. If you enjoy vocals, stretch for the Lionheart, its well worth it.


----------



## melons

whsvince said:


> I feel Lionheart will be the best choice you can get. I never tried Eros since I don’t really like the copper silver hybrid tonality. I tried Lionheart with a lot of BAs earphone(U12t,Hyla LA-1, VE6) I like how the synergy between Lionheart and BAs earphones.



I did consider sending the Forza Hybrid cable (similar construct to Eros) from my last set of iem's (Sennheiser IE80S) back to Poland for re-terminating(?) as it made a huge improvement over the OE cable but don't want the associated Russian Roulette/stress. Will look at the Lionheart though wondering why it has it's very own section on their webpage. Also just noticed EA are today promoting the launch of "Leonidis II" (pre-order), I've read early on this thread of a few Andromeda owners opting for this cable


----------



## whsvince

I believe EA just close the pre-order since batch 1is already sold out. I did some review post on this thread if you go back a little bit and you can find it. I will say Leo 2 is the best shot for you. I am now listening to the LA-1+Leo 2 combo which I love the most in my collections. I do recommend leo2 if you Have the budget. The tonality of leo2 is very elegant with much much detail nice treble extensions and tightening the bass.


----------



## melons

whsvince said:


> I believe EA just close the pre-order since batch 1is already sold out. I did some review post on this thread if you go back a little bit and you can find it. I will say Leo 2 is the best shot for you. I am now listening to the LA-1+Leo 2 combo which I love the most in my collections. I do recommend leo2 if you Have the budget. The tonality of leo2 is very elegant with much much detail nice treble extensions and tightening the bass.



That makes depressing sense as there's no hyperlink on the Leonidis pre-order ad


----------



## whsvince

melons said:


> That makes depressing sense as there's no hyperlink on the Leonidis pre-order ad


 
I believe they will open the new batch soon. Just be patient.


----------



## KuroKitsu

melons said:


> That makes depressing sense as there's no hyperlink on the Leonidis pre-order ad


Nows a good time as any other to buy a Janus or Horus if you want to push to Leo II levels


----------



## melons

KuroKitsu said:


> Nows a good time as any other to buy a Janus or Horus if you want to push to Leo II levels



ooh that expensive huh, think I'm falling for the Lionheart again


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Deezel177 Much thanks for that detail. Definitely puts the Horus on my wishlist. The fact that Horus is only 4 wire at 26 AWG is also another factor.

If I go for Leo II, I will have to go 8 wire for sure, but at that price might as well get Horus.

Im not a fan of Janus requiring an adapter for 3.5mm and being 8 wires at 24 AWG, but curious the difference between it and the Aries II 8 wire. 

@melons 
Leo II is $888, Janus (8 wire only) is $1399 and Horus is $1599. Lionheart is $499. So its a pretty steep increase from Lionheart. Eros II is $279 (All 4 wire prices except for Janus). I personally prefer the 4 wire Lionheart, its cheaper than a 8 wire Eros II ($600).

@EffectAudio 
Curious about the build time for a Horus. The page doesnt say anything about lead time.


----------



## Joong

KuroKitsu said:


> @Deezel177 Much thanks for that detail. Definitely puts the Horus on my wishlist. The fact that Horus is only 4 wire at 26 AWG is also another factor.
> 
> If I go for Leo II, I will have to go 8 wire for sure, but at that price might as well get Horus.
> 
> ...


Oh my god!
Those high prices are for headphones / IEM cables?
Did you hear all that difference?
You guys go to the extreme.
I recognize the difference to some extent through my phones like he-6, but not that much.
Sorry I didn't go through this thread, but I am very curious about how far human perception can go.


----------



## singleended5863

Joong said:


> Oh my god!
> Those high prices are for headphones / IEM cables?
> Did you hear all that difference?
> You guys go to the extreme.
> ...



It depends on your ears and your tastes especially if your budget can afford and you can satisfy your addiction... it is indefinitely!


----------



## KuroKitsu (Oct 13, 2018)

Joong said:


> Oh my god!
> Those high prices are for headphones / IEM cables?
> Did you hear all that difference?
> You guys go to the extreme.
> ...


Depends on what you mean by "all that difference".

If you expect a cable to alter the sound signature of your headphones, then no that doesnt not happen (IE a warm v shaped headphone will not become a neutral reference monitor). People who insist that cables above a certain price range will alter a headphone's signature? I call poppycock, thats just the placebo effect.

On the other hand, if you expect emphasis and refinement on certain parts of the sound signature of your headphones that already exist (IE wider soundstage, improved clarity, more fluid vocals....). Then yes we do hear a difference. Prices can get high I'll admit, but when you look at what the wires consist of, its understandable. Case in point, I recently got the Empire Ears Zeus R, its technical prowess, soundstage, seperation and midrange emphasis is wonderful, but bass is a bit lacking and it just feels sterile sometimes. I paired it up with the Aries II 8 wire and that warmed up the sound a bit without interfering with the good points I described, it also made the bass more present. It's also worth pointing out the differences tend to get smaller as the prices goes up, so if you really can't tell the difference, stick with what you have.


----------



## KuroKitsu

singleended5863 said:


> It depends on your ears and your tastes especially if your budget can afford and you can satisfy your addiction... it is indefinitely!


Trying to suck another Headfier with you into the infinite lands of diminishing returns eh?


----------



## singleended5863

KuroKitsu said:


> Trying to suck another Headfier with you into the infinite lands of diminishing returns eh?



I got suck in since 2004 and have not seen the infinite lands of diminishing returns yet?!


----------



## Joong

KuroKitsu said:


> Depends on what you mean by "all that difference".
> 
> If you expect a cable to alter the sound signature of your headphones, then no that doesnt not happen (IE a warm v shaped headphone will not become a neutral reference monitor). People who insist that cables above a certain price range will alter a headphone's signature? I call poppycock, thats just the placebo effect.
> 
> On the other hand, if you expect emphasis and refinement on certain parts of the sound signature of your headphones that already exist (IE wider soundstage, improved clarity, more fluid vocals....). Then yes we do hear a difference. Prices can get high I'll admit, but when you look at what the wires consist of, its understandable. Case in point, I recently got the Empire Ears Zeus R, its technical prowess, soundstage, seperation and midrange emphasis is wonderful, but bass is a bit lacking and it just feels sterile sometimes. I paired it up with the Aries II 8 wire and that warmed up the sound a bit without interfering with the good points I described, it also made the bass more present. It's also worth pointing out the differences tend to get smaller as the prices goes up, so if you really can't tell the difference, stick with what you have.


All the respect, I am no way against your view, and try to understand or at least get used to way you express the difference in words or in model.
Should try to understand as I am engineer so that every thing be established in simpler thinking model AKA theory, because at the end we are what we express.
I might be humble to read through whenever possible.
Thanks


----------



## KuroKitsu

Joong said:


> All the respect, I am no way against your view, and try to understand or at least get used to way you express the difference in words or in model.
> Should try to understand as I am engineer so that every thing be established in simpler thinking model AKA theory, because at the end we are what we express.
> I might be humble to read through whenever possible.
> Thanks


Haha, you are more willing to discuss this compared to the /r/headphones reddit.


----------



## Bosk

Joong said:


> I am engineer


Oh how many cable-related arguments have started with those famous words.....


----------



## Joong

Bosk said:


> Oh how many cable-related arguments have started with those famous words.....


I don't know, but engineers try to reduce the number of arguments .aka. parameters as small as possible to be able to manage or control any problem.
Otherwise he/she will be fired, or at least regarded as inefficient.


----------



## Joong

KuroKitsu said:


> Haha, you are more willing to discuss this compared to the /r/headphones reddit.


One thing is certain that your phones are IEMs.
Those have low impedance so that the cable impedance variation has more impact to phone than high impedance overheadphones.
What your hearing from phones are all combination of tones with respect to phase and amplitude and decay rates.
It is not usual level of knowledge for listening appreciations in terms of filter theory and antenna theory applicable to long cable with dielectric material and metal wires.
It might be beyond usual interpretation by engineers who are sensitive to efficiency for thought process that requires simplification that should be simple enough to persuade her/his costumer in understandable level in the middle of busy schedule.


----------



## twister6

Joong said:


> One thing is certain that your phones are IEMs.
> Those have low impedance so that the cable impedance variation has more impact to phone than high impedance overheadphones.
> What your hearing from phones are all combination of tones with respect to phase and amplitude and decay rates.
> It is not usual level of knowledge for listening appreciations in terms of filter theory and antenna theory applicable to long cable with dielectric material and metal wires.
> It might be beyond usual interpretation by engineers who are sensitive to efficiency for thought process that requires simplification that should be simple enough to persuade her/his costumer in understandable level in the middle of busy schedule.



All this is a valid "engineering" theory, explaining why you hear the changes   But you know, just like with people analyzing the sound by looking at FR graphs, at the end of the day the sound we hear with our own ears is what actually counts


----------



## KuroKitsu (Oct 14, 2018)

Joong said:


> One thing is certain that your phones are IEMs.
> Those have low impedance so that the cable impedance variation has more impact to phone than high impedance overheadphones.
> What your hearing from phones are all combination of tones with respect to phase and amplitude and decay rates.
> It is not usual level of knowledge for listening appreciations in terms of filter theory and antenna theory applicable to long cable with dielectric material and metal wires.
> It might be beyond usual interpretation by engineers who are sensitive to efficiency for thought process that requires simplification that should be simple enough to persuade her/his costumer in understandable level in the middle of busy schedule.


Yes thats the theory behind it and it'll also present a consistent result on the matter no how many times you run the numbers through.

The difference as @twister6 puts it is how we percieve that result, which is influenced per a large number of factors that the theory simply doesnt account for. Unless all those factors are somehow quantified and accounted for, perception simply can't be scientifically verified.


----------



## noper

KuroKitsu said:


> Yes thats the theory behind it and it'll also present a consistent result on the matter no how many times you run the numbers through.
> 
> The difference as @twister6 puts it is how we percieve that result, which is influenced per a large number of factors that the theory simply doesnt account for. Unless all those factors are somehow quantified and accounted for, cables will never be scientifically verified.


I agree with your point but would like to clarify your second sentence. The science of how a cable works is well understood. It’s your perception that can’t be scientifically verified.


----------



## KuroKitsu (Oct 14, 2018)

noper said:


> I agree with your point but would like to clarify your second sentence. The science of how a cable works is well understood. It’s your perception that can’t be scientifically verified.


Good catch, did not word that well. Fixed.


----------



## aaf evo (Oct 14, 2018)

Are there any effect audio 4 wire suggestions (but not the regular Ares) to replicate the Ares 8 wire? Really prefer the smaller size and ergonomics of 4 wire cables.


----------



## KuroKitsu

aaf evo said:


> Are there any effect audio 4 wire suggestions (but not the regular Ares) to replicate the Ares 8 wire? Really prefer the smaller size and ergonomics of 4 wire cables.


PW 1960? 

All jokes aside, I would like to know too. 8 wires look gorgeous. But my ears dont cooperate with them. Kinda like how they only take EEs universals...


----------



## twister6

I guess it's my turn   So, here is my take on Effect Audio Leonidas II cable, just posted here.


----------



## Joong

KuroKitsu said:


> Yes thats the theory behind it and it'll also present a consistent result on the matter no how many times you run the numbers through.
> 
> The difference as @twister6 puts it is how we percieve that result, which is influenced per a large number of factors that the theory simply doesnt account for. Unless all those factors are somehow quantified and accounted for, perception simply can't be scientifically verified.


_Knowing the cable with respect to engineering point of view is different to the musical point of view._
Interpretation of engineering parameters by the machine which collects some information useful for human aid, is not equally interpreted by human brain which is after romantic dreams.
Needs of Human who dreams is not the same level of needs of machine which is after human requirements.


noper said:


> I agree with your point but would like to clarify your second sentence. The science of how a cable works is well understood. It’s your perception that can’t be scientifically verified.


Probably the well understanding is not sufficient for relating those engineering parameters to human emotion / brain function which might has its own interpretation map.
For engineering, the cable is simple passive element aka filter or antenna, so that it can be modeled as higher order as possible to get the engineering goal.
However for emotional goal (if there is well defined combination of quantities) might require another higher level which is unnecessarily higher order modelling of filter / antenna.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Joong said:


> _Knowing the cable with respect to engineering point of view is different to the musical point of view._
> Interpretation of engineering parameters by the machine which collects some information useful for human aid, is not equally interpreted by human brain which is after romantic dreams.
> Needs of Human who dreams is not the same level of needs of machine which is after human requirements.
> 
> ...



Err if I understand you correctly, thats what all of us that have responded have pretty much said.

Engineering of the cable is: you use xyz combination of techiques you'll get wave abc. It will ALWAYS be wave abc. 

What people hear is: Ask 10 different people  you might hear ABC, ABc  Abc, aBC, aBc..... Etc. 

If you want an explanation engineering wise, you're gonna have a bad time


----------



## aaf evo

twister6 said:


> I guess it's my turn   So, here is my take on Effect Audio Leonidas II cable, just posted here.



Great review as always. How would you compare the Leo II to the Ares 8 wire ?


----------



## twister6

aaf evo said:


> Great review as always. How would you compare the Leo II to the Ares 8 wire ?



These are two different wires in terms of how they affect the tonality and the sound presentation (Leo II is smoother with more body in mids, while Ares II/8wire is more mid-forward with brighter mids).  You can probably get a better idea if you compare Pair-up sections of my Ares II 8wire bespoke and Leo II reviews, relative to the same IEMs I used under test.  Of course, if you care about ergonomics, 26awg Leo II (with 4 conductors) is hands down more comfortable to wear


----------



## EffectAudio

KuroKitsu said:


> @EffectAudio
> Curious about the build time for a Horus. The page doesnt say anything about lead time.



Horus lead time would be 5-7 days. Meanwhile, we are preparing to reopen the pre-order for Leonidas II soon! Keep posted! 

-Eric


----------



## noper

Eros II 8-wire is officially on the way! Express of course.


----------



## KuroKitsu

EffectAudio said:


> Horus lead time would be 5-7 days. Meanwhile, we are preparing to reopen the pre-order for Leonidas II soon! Keep posted!
> 
> -Eric



Does Leo II have a longer lead time in comparison to Horus because of the Palladium? 

Man deciding is hard. Leo II or Horus...


----------



## EffectAudio

KuroKitsu said:


> Does Leo II have a longer lead time in comparison to Horus because of the Palladium?
> 
> Man deciding is hard. Leo II or Horus...



Quite a bit longer because demand for “Leonidas II" is currently huge while we are having a shortage of materials. Pre-order for "Leonidas II" will be reopening sometime today with limited units. Estimated ship out date for that batch would be mid of November. 

-Eric


----------



## KuroKitsu

EffectAudio said:


> Quite a bit longer because demand for “Leonidas II" is currently huge while we are having a shortage of materials. Pre-order for "Leonidas II" will be reopening sometime today with limited units. Estimated ship out date for that batch would be mid of November.
> 
> -Eric


Ouch thats a long wait for Leo II, it must be good. Are you currently doing Bespoked Leo II or just 4 wires because of the material shortage?


----------



## aaf evo

KuroKitsu said:


> Ouch thats a long wait for Leo II, it must be good. Are you currently doing Bespoked Leo II or just 4 wires because of the material shortage?



 An 8 wire Leo II? I couldn’t even imagine!


----------



## KuroKitsu

aaf evo said:


> An 8 wire Leo II? I couldn’t even imagine!


Eh, when you own a Ferrari you don't simply put regular gas in it. You go all out. The plan right now is a silver cable for Zeus, than probably the SE100.


----------



## EffectAudio

KuroKitsu said:


> Ouch thats a long wait for Leo II, it must be good. Are you currently doing Bespoked Leo II or just 4 wires because of the material shortage?



Just doing the "Leonidas II" in 4 wires variant at the moment, yes. It's a rather Deja Vu situation over here as i remembered "Leonidas" was the same situation during it's launch and lead time / production only got settled down after close to 2 quarters of the year. I would like to thank all of you for the support of our products! 

-Eric



aaf evo said:


> An 8 wire Leo II? I couldn’t even imagine!



Me too! I will definitely test them out when i have a chance. Unfortunately, at the moment, there isn't even any Leonidas II 4 wires in EA office lying around that i can listen to at the moment =/


----------



## KuroKitsu (Oct 17, 2018)

Even the universe is guiding me towards a Horus. A shame Leo II preorder doesnt line up with my budget timing. Otherwise Id get a 4 wire first anyways



EffectAudio said:


> I would like to thank all of you for the support of our products!
> 
> Unfortunately, at the moment, there isn't even any Leonidas II 4 wires in EA office lying around that i can listen to at the moment =/


All I can say is if EA keeps making this black magic happen, we'll keep coming.

I guess the fact that you cant even scrounge up a Leo II at the office means you're doing your job very well Eric.


----------



## EffectAudio

KuroKitsu said:


> Even the universe is guiding me towards a Horus. A shame Leo II preorder doesnt line up with my budget timing. Otherwise Id get a 4 wire first anyways
> 
> 
> All I can say is if EA keeps making this black magic happen, we'll keep coming.
> ...



Without all of you guys, the magic wouldn't happen. I do remember couple of years back, when we first started out, there were much unsatisfactory aspects to our cable design (heavy Y-split, stiff cables etc). Without a doubt, it's you guys that gave us constructive feedbacks that helped us improved along the way and refined our products. I really do appreciate all the emails and pm chat that we've had with the community and at the shows - part of the reason why i haven't retired or pass down the role of frontline customer service to my staffs yet. 

All in all, a *BIG THANK YOU* to our users and the head-fi community! 

Meanwhile...in other news..... Its LIVE!!


----------



## aaf evo

If I could get my hands on that black Leo II .. ugh


----------



## EffectAudio

aaf evo said:


> If I could get my hands on that black Leo II .. ugh



Quite unfortunate, the first editions were limited in release (30 units) and were quickly snatched up by distributors.. I've spoken to the distributors who have them. Based on the their's stance, i don't foresee the first editions making its way into the US / EU market.


----------



## Joong

Hi, I am back here as engineer, and please bear with me, who sees this cable matter as a deep science.

IEM is regarded more likely as extension of the cable itself because of the resistance ratio of IEM to cable being relatively lower than full size headphones, that is 16 to 1 ohm (?) for one wire and 16 to 0.25 ohm for 4 wires.
Inductance ratio (phone to cable) is obviously lower than full sized one, which is 5 uH (?) to 5 uH for single wire and 5(?) to 2 ~ 3 uH for more wires. Because inductance can not lowered as much as that of resistance by increasing wires.

With respect to these view, cable can be more effective filter to IEM than to full  sized, which can be regarded independent motor due to those high ratio.

Consequently IEM is more subjective to number of wires and hence the impedances than full size headphone.

This view is analytic as are usually found in science realm.
However holistic approach done here should be respected and appreciated.
I respect your views, which give me a view of deep science.
Probably this topics are already done in this thread which I didn't read through and sorry.

I might conclude that the more wires the better due to those humble observations above.

Vendor like Effect audio can see more deep science for this.
Are you guys seeing what I predict?

Thanks


----------



## twister6

Joong said:


> Hi, I am back here as engineer, and please bear with me, who sees this cable matter as a deep science.
> 
> IEM is regarded more likely as extension of the cable itself because of the resistance ratio of IEM to cable being relatively lower than full size headphones, that is 16 to 1 ohm (?) for one wire and 16 to 0.25 ohm for 4 wires.
> Inductance ratio (phone to cable) is obviously lower than full sized one, which is 5 uH (?) to 5 uH for single wire and 5(?) to 2 ~ 3 uH for more wires. Because inductance can not lowered as much as that of resistance by increasing wires.
> ...



As one engineer to another, even so in US we don't get a shiny ring like you guys do , maybe it's a good idea to take these discussions here: https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sound-science.133/


----------



## KuroKitsu (Oct 17, 2018)

@EffectAudio
Curious what you use to glue the covers of the 2 pin connector to the connector itself. The right sided came off my Lionheart about the third time I was switching IEMs.


----------



## bvng3540

KuroKitsu said:


> @EffectAudio
> Curious what you use to glue the covers of the 2 pin connector to the connector itself. The right sided came off my Lionheart about the third time I was switcing IEMs.


It happened to 7 of my ares 2, it very easy to come off, unplugged from your iem and it come out


----------



## aaf evo

bvng3540 said:


> It happened to 7 of my ares 2, it very easy to come off, unplugged from your iem and it come out



This also just happened to my Ares 4 wire as we speak. Did you guys send it for repair or just leave it?


----------



## bvng3540

aaf evo said:


> This also just happened to my Ares 4 wire as we speak. Did you guys send it for repair or just leave it?


I just applied a small amount of glue and it fixed


----------



## KuroKitsu

bvng3540 said:


> It happened to 7 of my ares 2, it very easy to come off, unplugged from your iem and it come out


I use to pull the cables out from the protruding part using a small pair of needlenose pliers on my universals, no problems. Then I tried only pulling on the cover on with my Zeus and it came right off. 



aaf evo said:


> This also just happened to my Ares 4 wire as we speak. Did you guys send it for repair or just leave it?


I'm leaving it tbh, shipping back and forth isnt worth it.


----------



## aaf evo

bvng3540 said:


> I just applied a small amount of glue and it fixed



Yeah, isn’t really a big problem.


----------



## KuroKitsu

bvng3540 said:


> I just applied a small amount of glue and it fixed


Any particular kind of glue?


----------



## bvng3540

KuroKitsu said:


> Any particular kind of glue?


Gorilla work perfect


----------



## KuroKitsu

bvng3540 said:


> Gorilla work perfect


How much did you use and did you put it on the cover or on the connector? There doesnt seem to be much space and Id rather not have too much Gorilla glue and have ot be squeezed out everywhere


----------



## Deezel177

KuroKitsu said:


> @EffectAudio
> Curious what you use to glue the covers of the 2 pin connector to the connector itself. The right sided came off my Lionheart about the third time I was switching IEMs.



Their 2-pin covers have been hit-and-miss for as long as I can remember. Eric tells me the supplier of the black plastic component is the one that’s inconsistent, so I hope EA either crack down on them or ditch them for someone else. My Leo II’s have been rock solid, though, so it’s not impossible.


----------



## bvng3540

KuroKitsu said:


> How much did you use and did you put it on the cover or on the connector? There doesnt seem to be much space and Id rather not have too much Gorilla glue and have ot be squeezed out everywhere


Put a few drop on a q-tip and spread it on the connectors, so once you close it there no squeeze out


----------



## KuroKitsu

Deezel177 said:


> Their 2-pin covers have been hit-and-miss for as long as I can remember. Eric tells me the supplier of the black plastic component is the one that’s inconsistent, so I hope EA either crack down on them or ditch them for someone else. My Leo II’s have been rock solid, though, so it’s not impossible.


Well...that sucks to here. My Aries II 8 wire has been like a tank in that regards with all the cable rolling Ive done with it. Id hate to get a Horus and have to gorilla glue it. 
@EffectAudio any progress on this front per Deezel's comment? 



bvng3540 said:


> Put a few drop on a q-tip and spread it on the connectors, so once you close it there no squeeze out



Awesome, thanks a lot!


----------



## EffectAudio

Joong said:


> Hi, I am back here as engineer, and please bear with me, who sees this cable matter as a deep science.
> 
> IEM is regarded more likely as extension of the cable itself because of the resistance ratio of IEM to cable being relatively lower than full size headphones, that is 16 to 1 ohm (?) for one wire and 16 to 0.25 ohm for 4 wires.
> Inductance ratio (phone to cable) is obviously lower than full sized one, which is 5 uH (?) to 5 uH for single wire and 5(?) to 2 ~ 3 uH for more wires. Because inductance can not lowered as much as that of resistance by increasing wires.
> ...



I absolutely respect your views and opinions and i concur mostly with your calculations. With regards to your observations, you're mostly right than wrong. You have no idea how much trial and error that we have went through and the amount of wastage that we run through in our R&D just to derive at a similar conclusions and to understand the concepts of cable / materials and other controllable variables that affect the sound. However, there is one aspect that we've never been able to pin down onto - "Psychoacoustics". We've visited a rather good number of scholars and universities but there seems to be no available method to measure "Psychoacoustics". Ergo, without having a accurate control over "Psychoacoustics" we still exhaust a hefty amount of wastage during our R&D and new development. 

Wondering if you have any views on that? 



KuroKitsu said:


> @EffectAudio
> Curious what you use to glue the covers of the 2 pin connector to the connector itself. The right sided came off my Lionheart about the third time I was switching IEMs.



We uses 2 different type of glue - "Weicon" Contact Cyanoacrylate Adhesive (VA8312) and Loctite 3090. Would you like to send to us to have it rectified by us? 



Deezel177 said:


> Their 2-pin covers have been hit-and-miss for as long as I can remember. Eric tells me the supplier of the black plastic component is the one that’s inconsistent, so I hope EA either crack down on them or ditch them for someone else. My Leo II’s have been rock solid, though, so it’s not impossible.



I understand that this issue has plagued us for a good amount of time now. Yes, we're actually on the discussion of new 2Pin design [also on different 2pin materials ] , so yes, we're definitely ditching them for a better partner.. I hope...they dont read headfi lol.

-Eric


----------



## Bosk

EffectAudio said:


> I understand that this issue has plagued us for a good amount of time now. Yes, we're actually on the discussion of new 2Pin design [also on different 2pin materials ] , so yes, we're definitely ditching them for a better partner.. I hope...they dont read headfi lol.
> 
> -Eric


That's fantastic to hear Eric! Since first trying EA cables I've been of the view the 2pin connectors are their low-point in terms of build quality, which is not a knock on EA but rather the IEM industry as a whole for not yet developing a more robust and bulletproof connector. (some Head-Fiers might argue MMCX connectors are superior but I'm not a fan)


----------



## Deezel177

Bosk said:


> That's fantastic to hear Eric! Since first trying EA cables I've been of the view the 2pin connectors are their low-point in terms of build quality, which is not a knock on EA but rather the IEM industry as a whole for not yet developing a more robust and bulletproof connector. (some Head-Fiers might argue MMCX connectors are superior but I'm not a fan)



Eidolic's are beautiful IMO.


----------



## bvng3540

Deezel177 said:


> Eidolic's are beautiful IMO.


It does look good, but once you snap it in, it is impossible to remove it, it design for 1 used only, can be remove but pita


----------



## KuroKitsu

@EffectAudio I'll see if I can hunt those down here. Sending cables back and forth is quite a hit on my wallet.

Hopefully those revised 2 pins are coming soon? I'm gonna wait for those before I pull the trigger.


----------



## fattymacgeek

Hi guys, I am looking for a cable to go with my 64 Audio A12t ciems and I've pretty much decided on EA for various reasons. Frankly, this is my first cable upgrade so I am a total noob. Which 4-wire configs do you think would go well with the A12t? Currently looking at the Ares II or II+ and Thor II or II+ (about the limit of my budget). Does source pairing matter when choosing a cable?


----------



## Deezel177

fattymacgeek said:


> Hi guys, I am looking for a cable to go with my 64 Audio A12t ciems and I've pretty much decided on EA for various reasons. Frankly, this is my first cable upgrade so I am a total noob. Which 4-wire configs do you think would go well with the A12t? Currently looking at the Ares II or II+ and Thor II or II+ (about the limit of my budget). Does source pairing matter when choosing a cable?



The A12t has LID technology, which means its frequency response is largely independent of the source. If you're not too scared of bass, I'd personally suggest the Thor Silver II for the A12t. It would add some meat to the bass, vibrancy and engagement to vocals, and refine the treble; _smoothening_ it without any loss of detail or transparency.


----------



## fattymacgeek

Deezel177 said:


> The A12t has LID technology, which means its frequency response is largely independent of the source. If you're not too scared of bass, I'd personally suggest the Thor Silver II for the A12t. It would add some meat to the bass, vibrancy and engagement to vocals, and refine the treble; _smoothening_ it without any loss of detail or transparency.



Thanks! Your suggestion helps alot! Just to clarify, you meant the regular Thor II (26 awg) and not the II+ (22 awg) right?


----------



## Deezel177

fattymacgeek said:


> Thanks! Your suggestion helps alot! Just to clarify, you meant the regular Thor II (26 awg) and not the II+ (22 awg) right?



I haven't tried the Thor II+, so yes, I can only comment on and recommend the regular Thor II.


----------



## KuroKitsu (Oct 18, 2018)

*removed* Wrong thread.


----------



## Deezel177

KuroKitsu said:


> @Deezel177
> Looking at Plussound cables at the moment. Specifically the 8 line: Tri Copper and Silver + Gold. Any recommendations on one over the other for Zeus and Phantom?



I've only tried the Silver + Gold, so I can't comment on whether one or the other's better. Please don't forget that this is an Effect Audio thread. PlusSound's thread is linked here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/plussound-audio-thread.701384/


----------



## KuroKitsu

Opppps, now Daniel has immortalized my screw up in internet history. Not sure how I can live that down.

@EffectAudio
Is there an option to go without the covers for the 2 pin or better yet, the older ones?


----------



## SeeSax

Friends, what is with the lack of photos from everyone's recent 8-wire upgrades? I pop in here after a few day hiatus and still see no photos?! Mine aren't back yet, so I have nothing to share. 

-Collin-


----------



## fiascogarcia

SeeSax said:


> Friends, what is with the lack of photos from everyone's recent 8-wire upgrades? I pop in here after a few day hiatus and still see no photos?! Mine aren't back yet, so I have nothing to share.
> 
> -Collin-


My Eros is supposed to be here tomorrow!


----------



## noper

My Eros turned out to be an Ares. In the middle of getting it resolved.


----------



## aaf evo

Can anyone provide an explanation as to what happened to my Ares II? 

https://imgur.com/a/yEzeDnO

As you can see one side of the wiring is fine, the other has come unraveled and looks like two separate wires rather than having them intertwined like they should be. On top of that the plastic cover for the 2 pin on one side slides off and I’ve removed these from my IEMs maybe 5 times since May when I received my LX. 

Thanks!


----------



## KuroKitsu

aaf evo said:


> Can anyone provide an explanation as to what happened to my Ares II?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/yEzeDnO
> 
> ...


4wires does have a tendency to unravel I noticed. I just twisted both ends in seperated directions. 8 wire is braided so none of that.


----------



## melons (Oct 20, 2018)

….deleted....


----------



## KuroKitsu

melons said:


> After reading recent comments ..….I'm feeling relieved that after nearly purchasing an EA Cable I opted for a Forza instead


I mean its just cosmetic stuff, sound quality is still the same and nothing that impedes the cables function. It just doesnt look as asthetic.


----------



## aaf evo

I’m sure if I wanted it fixed EA would handle it without any issues. It’s not that big of a deal to me, just curious as to how the cable unraveled. If that was a Leo II though I’d 100% be sending it back to get both the cable fixed and the 2 pin plastic cover fixed.


----------



## fiascogarcia

aaf evo said:


> I’m sure if I wanted it fixed EA would handle it without any issues. It’s not that big of a deal to me, just curious as to how the cable unraveled. If that was a Leo II though I’d 100% be sending it back to get both the cable fixed and the 2 pin plastic cover fixed.


Do you think the plastic cover that slid off your connector was some how holding the twist in the two wires tight?  Maybe it was glued both to the connector and the two wires.  Just guessing.


----------



## aaf evo

fiascogarcia said:


> Do you think the plastic cover that slid off your connector was some how holding the twist in the two wires together?  Maybe it was glued both to the connector and the two wires.  Just guessing.



I’m not sure. The wire has been unraveled for as long as I can remember if I’m honest, the plastic only just came undone this week when I took off my Ares 8 wire to sell so I could stick with my 4 wire for comfort reasons.


----------



## KuroKitsu

fiascogarcia said:


> Do you think the plastic cover that slid off your connector was some how holding the twist in the two wires tight?  Maybe it was glued both to the connector and the two wires.  Just guessing.


Most likely not. The cover was fine on my 4 wire and it still unraveled


----------



## fattymacgeek (Oct 19, 2018)

KuroKitsu said:


> 4wires does have a tendency to unravel I noticed. I just twisted both ends in seperated directions. 8 wire is braided so none of that.



sorry if this is an obvious question but is this unraveling thing a common issue then?


----------



## KuroKitsu

fattymacgeek said:


> sorry if this is an obvious question but is this unraveling thing a common issue then?


Might depend on usage. Ive been babying my Lionheart, no issues. I did notice that the Aries II started unraveling after I started coiling it around a cable wrapper


----------



## fattymacgeek

KuroKitsu said:


> Might depend on usage. Ive been babying my Lionheart, no issues. I did notice that the Aries II started unraveling after I started coiling it around a cable wrapper



That might be it then. One reason that I am looking at cables is that my stock cable hopelessly unravelled. I was keeping it wrapped in the case which had a built-in cable wrapper thing.


----------



## CalvinW

Any pictures of the unravelling? I don't know if mine is considered unravelled..


----------



## Deezel177

aaf evo said:


> Can anyone provide an explanation as to what happened to my Ares II?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/yEzeDnO
> 
> ...



This is caused by the 2-wire section being twisted the wrong way in use. I've had occasions where this happened while I'm uncoiling a cable and I immediately twist it in the opposite direction so the braid forms again. What you can do is slowly twist the section in different directions until you find the one where the braid reforms, which I implore you to do ASAP before the wire eventually develops memory and stays in this position.


----------



## CrispApple

These look fantastic, need to get myself some cables.


----------



## Bosk

Has Effect Audio considered hosting a cable tour?

I realize an Aussie tour may be a little much to hope for but know that many of our American members would benefit greatly from a US tour, especially one that contained the upper-end models which can be difficult or impossible for many Head-Fiers to audition, and inadvisable to buy blind when cable-IEM synergy is such a big deal. I'm sure many would also love to demo some 8 wire variants to see what benefits they'd receive from upgrading their existing EA cables.


----------



## singleended5863

Bosk said:


> Has Effect Audio considered hosting a cable tour?
> 
> I realize an Aussie tour may be a little much to hope for but know that many of our American members would benefit greatly from a US tour, especially one that contained the upper-end models which can be difficult or impossible for many Head-Fiers to audition, and inadvisable to buy blind when cable-IEM synergy is such a big deal. I'm sure many would also love to demo some 8 wire variants to see what benefits they'd receive from upgrading their existing EA cables.



I actually did not benefit from any US cable tours and yes did buy blind (like you said) but I love the SQ and craftsmanship of EA. My first one has been Ares II 8wire and second one will be an upgrade to Eros II 8wire which is arriving today.
Besides not like other cable company EA customer service is top notch that responds to me any questions I asked. Thank you Eric!


----------



## fiascogarcia

I've read a lot of comments about the improvement in using a Psquared 2.5mm over stock plug, but what about the Pentaconn 4.4 plug vs stock?  Has anyone noticed a difference in sonics between the two?  Thanks!


----------



## singleended5863

fiascogarcia said:


> I've read a lot of comments about the improvement in using a Psquared 2.5mm over stock plug, but what about the Pentaconn 4.4 plug vs stock?  Has anyone noticed a difference in sonics between the two?  Thanks!



My Eros II 8wire will arrive today. I will let you know how the Psquared 4.4mm sounds but I can’t promise to compare it with the stock one which is in my Ares II 8wire.


----------



## noper

SeeSax said:


> Friends, what is with the lack of photos from everyone's recent 8-wire upgrades? I pop in here after a few day hiatus and still see no photos?! Mine aren't back yet, so I have nothing to share.
> 
> -Collin-


Eros II 8-wire arrived!


----------



## singleended5863

noper said:


> Eros II 8-wire arrived!



Here is my Eros II 8wire upgraded from Ares II 4wire:


----------



## bvng3540

Leonidas+Thor 8 wires


----------



## Deezel177

noper said:


> Eros II 8-wire arrived!



_Dat adapter doe _


----------



## noper (Oct 23, 2018)

Deezel177 said:


> _Dat adapter doe _


It's a 2.5 to Eidolic XLR, plug it right into my Cavalli Carbon 2.0, because why not?


----------



## quodjo105

Folks who did the ares ii bespoke upgrade. How long did your order take to arrive ?. My cable was received on the 29/9 . I'm in my 3rd week now . Does it take that long ?


----------



## noper

quodjo105 said:


> Folks who did the ares ii bespoke upgrade. How long did your order take to arrive ?. My cable was received on the 29/9 . I'm in my 3rd week now . Does it take that long ?


I kept email correspondence with Eric and he kept me updated until they arrived. My wait was about a month in total.


----------



## EffectAudio

Bosk said:


> Has Effect Audio considered hosting a cable tour?
> 
> I realize an Aussie tour may be a little much to hope for but know that many of our American members would benefit greatly from a US tour, especially one that contained the upper-end models which can be difficult or impossible for many Head-Fiers to audition, and inadvisable to buy blind when cable-IEM synergy is such a big deal. I'm sure many would also love to demo some 8 wire variants to see what benefits they'd receive from upgrading their existing EA cables.



^^ Interest Check on this ~!! If there's a good amount of interest i can propose to the management to hold a tour. Any Head-Fi Members willing to organise the tour? Please PM me! 

Meanwhile, while the team is full force preparing for Shanghai Canjam, i may have little time to visit Head-Fi during this period. Please email or contact me directly if there's any urgent inquiries  

PS : 2 Updates before i go :

1) QC - (2Pin Barrels Slipping Off) 
We've finally ditched our previous 2Pin barrel partner for the current more stable 2Pin barrel. We are sure that EA cables henceforth will not have barrels slipping off issues. Meanwhile, for all current owners with 2Pin slipping off. If you would like to have it changed to the newer 2Pin, please send me a mail. We'll service it at no charge and take care of one way shipping back to you via EXPRESS (DHL). 

2) Leonidas II - 
Thanks to the massive support from every one of our community - The Leonidas II pre order batch #2 has gone out of stock yet again. Meanwhile, you can purchase the stocked Leonidas II soon at your relevant region distributor : 

United States - MusicTeck
Europe - Hifisolutions 
Thailand - MunkongGadget
HongKong - Crystal Sound Audio
Taiwan - MyIEM / 音悦
China - 4-Ear
Singapore - Euphoria Audio / Connect IT
Japan - e-earphones
Korea - Scheherazade

- Eric


----------



## Jephre

I'm a bit disappointed in Effect Audio's QA. I purchased an Oriolus MK2 that came with an Effect Audio Ares II cable. The first time I pulled out the left connector, the connector housing detached from the connector itself. I mailed it to the company I purchased from. When I got the replacement, the EXACT same connector came loose again.

The company told me they notified Effect Audio, but in the end, I'm still stuck with a bum cable.


----------



## aaf evo

Jephre said:


> I'm a bit disappointed in Effect Audio's QA. I purchased an Oriolus MK2 that came with an Effect Audio Ares II cable. The first time I pulled out the left connector, the connector housing detached from the connector itself. I mailed it to the company I purchased from. When I got the replacement, the EXACT same connector came loose again.
> 
> The company told me they notified Effect Audio, but in the end, I'm still stuck with a bum cable.



They just addressed this in the post above yours


----------



## bb rodriquez

I for one would be really interested in the cable tour! 

After buying an Eros II and Ares II 8 wire I'm dying to hear some of the other higher end cables that EA offers.


----------



## twister6

EffectAudio said:


> ^^ Interest Check on this ~!! If there's a good amount of interest i can propose to the management to hold a tour. Any Head-Fi Members willing to organise the tour? Please PM me!
> 
> Meanwhile, while the team is full force preparing for Shanghai Canjam, i may have little time to visit Head-Fi during this period. Please email or contact me directly if there's any urgent inquiries
> 
> ...



@Barra , I think Eric is calling your name


----------



## Shecky504

For those that have heard the Leo II and the Ares II 8-wire or any of the other EA 8-wire cables, how close does the Leo II come to matching the soundstage width and depth of the 8-wire cables? I'm wondering if materials can in any way make up for the lack of 4 extra cables but I've been using EA 8-wire cables and am used to the expansive soundstage of those paired with my EE Legend-X IEMs. I've read all of the reviews (thanks everyone for the detailed first impressions) but am interested to hear specifically how the soundstage compares to an 8-wire cable.


----------



## BulldogXTRM (Oct 24, 2018)

@EffectAudio

Eric,

I PM'ed you. Let me know if you want me to host the tour. I've helped out on several tours with Barra as well as recently hosting my own tours. I'm sure everyone that has taken part in my tours or Barra's will vouch for me. Let's get together and get this lined up.

-Mike


----------



## hotdog108

I'm very interested in this tour, I'm going to CanJam NYC 2019 specifically for EA this time.


----------



## Deezel177

Shecky504 said:


> For those that have heard the Leo II and the Ares II 8-wire or any of the other EA 8-wire cables, how close does the Leo II come to matching the soundstage width and depth of the 8-wire cables? I'm wondering if materials can in any way make up for the lack of 4 extra cables but I've been using EA 8-wire cables and am used to the expansive soundstage of those paired with my EE Legend-X IEMs. I've read all of the reviews (thanks everyone for the detailed first impressions) but am interested to hear specifically how the soundstage compares to an 8-wire cable.



In my comparison between the Leo II and Janus D, I noted the Janus D's superior separation, because the individual notes were more tightly outlined and compact. And, the latter had a more expansive background. So, although instruments were placed just as close as they were on the Leo II, you could feel more space behind them, so they felt more three-dimensional and resolved as they decayed. The Leo II is more transparent and resolving than the 8-wire Ares II, but as modestly as the latter performs in those regards, there's still an effortless that the Leo II just _*barely*_ loses out on. Whether or not that last bit of headroom is worth the loss in transparency, resolution and ergonomics is of course up to the user. But if that's the discussion, it's also worth keeping in mind the Bespoke Ares II's tonal differences as well.

As I said to Eric when I tried the Leo II for the first time, it's one of the most _8-wire-like_ 4-wire cables I've tried, with the only contenders being PWAudio's 2-wire (4-conductor) 1960s and probably the Horus. If you want the best compromise between 4-wire ergonomics and 8-wire performance, and you're good with the Leo II's signature, then it's a great buy IMO.


----------



## Shecky504

Deezel177 said:


> In my comparison between the Leo II and Janus D, I noted the Janus D's superior separation, because the individual notes were more tightly outlined and compact. And, the latter had a more expansive background. So, although instruments were placed just as close as they were on the Leo II, you could feel more space behind them, so they felt more three-dimensional and resolved as they decayed. The Leo II is more transparent and resolving than the 8-wire Ares II, but as modestly as the latter performs in those regards, there's still an effortless that the Leo II just _*barely*_ loses out on. Whether or not that last bit of headroom is worth the loss in transparency, resolution and ergonomics is of course up to the user. But if that's the discussion, it's also worth keeping in mind the Bespoke Ares II's tonal differences as well.
> 
> As I said to Eric when I tried the Leo II for the first time, it's one of the most _8-wire-like_ 4-wire cables I've tried, with the only contenders being PWAudio's 2-wire (4-conductor) 1960s and probably the Horus. If you want the best compromise between 4-wire ergonomics and 8-wire performance, and you're good with the Leo II's signature, then it's a great buy IMO.


Thanks @Deezel177 this is very helpful information!


----------



## fattymacgeek

EffectAudio said:


> 1) QC - (2Pin Barrels Slipping Off)
> We've finally ditched our previous 2Pin barrel partner for the current more stable 2Pin barrel. We are sure that EA cables henceforth will not have barrels slipping off issues. Meanwhile, for all current owners with 2Pin slipping off. If you would like to have it changed to the newer 2Pin, please send me a mail. We'll service it at no charge and take care of one way shipping back to you via EXPRESS (DHL).
> 
> - Eric



May I ask when was this change (about the 2Pin barrel partner) implemented? Would the current cables at local distributors (ex. Japan) already have the new barrels? And is there any way to tell the difference between the old vs new barrels?


----------



## SeeSax

bvng3540 said:


> Leonidas+Thor 8 wires



I have the exact same configuration on the way...can't wait to hear how it sounds. 

-Collin-


----------



## fiascogarcia

More EA eye candy - Thor II 8 and Eros II 8.


----------



## bvng3540

SeeSax said:


> I have the exact same configuration on the way...can't wait to hear how it sounds.
> 
> -Collin-


Worth the wait


----------



## KuroKitsu

Mhmmmmm upgraded 2 pin barrels. Just as suddenly, Leo II and Horus are back in my sights.


----------



## BulldogXTRM (Oct 26, 2018)

http://www.head-fi.org/threads/interest-check-effect-audio-cable-tour.891920/

Interest check for tour.


----------



## aaf evo

BulldogXTRM said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/interest-check-effect-audio-cable-tour.891920/0
> 
> Interest check for tour.



“The requested page could not be found. We may be updating this page, so check back at a later time!”


----------



## BulldogXTRM

aaf evo said:


> “The requested page could not be found. We may be updating this page, so check back at a later time!”


Fixed


----------



## Audiophonicalistic (Oct 26, 2018)

twister6 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, he referred to bass attenuation relative to Leo I, not that Leo II attenuates bass in general.  I tested Leo 2 with LX last night, and my ears were still "bleeding"   It's all a matter of a personal preference, especially if you are a basshead and enjoy LX tuning.  With Leo 2, LX bass is tighter, more articulate, more focused, which to my ears gives it a little more power and control.  For me personally, I preferred Ares II pair up with more decay in bass for a better blend in/transition into mids.  But it's all a matter of a personal taste.  There is NO right or wrong answer on this one



I know it's old but I have to agree with this. For my taste I do prefer the stock cable for LX. I have tried ares 8 wire, and currently own Janus D and thor silver 8 wire. Thor silver 8 wire is too much bass for me, its too powerful. Some genres it could workout really well but for my music its too much.

Janus D sounds pretty awesome with legend and I have no complaints but as alex has stated I think the ares II stock blends all frequencies in together better.  I did not like the ares 8 wire as I thought it took away from the vocals and placed too much emphasis on the instruments. Btw that was a brief few hour listen as I traded it in for the janus d.


----------



## KuroKitsu

@EffectAudio 
Is the Psquared 3.5mm plug suppose to be able to come apart like this? I know that you're suppose to be able to unscrew the jack, but the ring with the engraved logo has ended up like this twice in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## bvng3540

KuroKitsu said:


> @EffectAudio
> Is the Psquared 3.5mm plug suppose to be able to come apart like this? I know that you're suppose to be able to unscrew the jack, but the ring with the engraved logo has ended up like this twice in the last 2 weeks.


Man you must be one of the unluckiest person, has all the trouble with your cable


----------



## KuroKitsu

bvng3540 said:


> Man you must be one of the unluckiest person, has all the trouble with your cable


Tell me about it. I babied my Lionheart and it still falls apart. My Aries 8 wire has no issue what so ever....


----------



## proedros

KuroKitsu said:


> Eh, when you own a Ferrari you don't simply put regular gas in it. You go all out. *The plan right now is a silver cable for Zeus*, than probably the SE100.



i need to stay civil here so i will just say that we feel like I am talking to a wall here

Zeus does not pair well with silver cables , if you're gonna spend all that dough just get* pw1960s 2-wire* and be done



cheers


----------



## KuroKitsu

proedros said:


> i need to stay civil here so i will just say that we feel like I am talking to a wall here
> 
> Zeus does not pair well with silver cables , if you're gonna spend all that dough just get* pw1960s 2-wire* and be done
> cheers



1. I like Zeus with silver cables.
2. I'm not going to spend $1300 Cdn on a copper cable nor on any sort of cable. 

Please stop trying to force your subjective tastes on me.


----------



## proedros

ah i didn't know that about silver cables, my bad

well good luck with the matter no worries


----------



## KuroKitsu

proedros said:


> ah i didn't know that about silver cables, my bad
> 
> well good luck with the matter no worries


No problem. All about ones prefences after all


----------



## EffectAudio

KuroKitsu said:


> @EffectAudio
> Is the Psquared 3.5mm plug suppose to be able to come apart like this? I know that you're suppose to be able to unscrew the jack, but the ring with the engraved logo has ended up like this twice in the last 2 weeks.



Hey Buddy, 

This is not only ridiculous but frankly VERY unacceptable! Please get in touch with us. I'll arrange for a 1-1 exchange for a new piece for you. Meanwhile, if possible could you supplement more pictures of this for me, i'll have to have a chat with Pentaconn over this. 

Apologies for the inconvenience. I'll arrange for a Express Delivery to you ASAP. Please send in a mail to me. 

-Eric


----------



## KuroKitsu

EffectAudio said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> This is not only ridiculous but frankly VERY unacceptable! Please get in touch with us. I'll arrange for a 1-1 exchange for a new piece for you. Meanwhile, if possible could you supplement more pictures of this for me, i'll have to have a chat with Pentaconn over this.
> 
> ...


Hey Eric, 

Thanks for responding, I've sent a PM.


----------



## vilhelm44

It's gone very quiet in here...is everyone enjoying their Leo II?


----------



## Wyville

vilhelm44 said:


> It's gone very quiet in here...is everyone enjoying their Leo II?


I have not heard that one yet, but would love to after @Deezel177 teased me about the synergy with the EE Phantom.  That said, with the move out of the way I can finally get back to the Eros II 8-wire and work on my review of that one... such an incredibly nice cable and Leo II will have to pull a mighty big rabbit out of a hat to get better synergy with the Phantom.


----------



## Shecky504

I just got my Leo II today! First impressions paired with my Legend X and DX200 Ti with AMP8:

Awesome cable! Black background, super clear and transparent, bass is very refined and tight but still powerful, soundstage not quite as wide as the Ares II 8-wire. When switching between the Ares and the Leo it sounds like a veil is lifted. The Leo is more upfront sounding, a little brighter with some treble sparkle. It's slightly less forgiving than the Ares II 8-wire. The Andromeda comes to mind as the Leo II makes the LX so transparent and clear! The bass is pretty incredible as well. It really is the closest to an 8-wire in terms of soundstage, low end reproduction and air that I've heard from a 4-wire cable. Definitely the most transparent and clear sounding cable I've heard.


----------



## Deezel177

vilhelm44 said:


> It's gone very quiet in here...is everyone enjoying their Leo II?





Wyville said:


> I have not heard that one yet, but would love to after @Deezel177 teased me about the synergy with the EE Phantom.  That said, with the move out of the way I can finally get back to the Eros II 8-wire and work on my review of that one... such an incredibly nice cable and Leo II will have to pull a mighty big rabbit out of a hat to get better synergy with the Phantom.



I've been insanely busy with a couple of upcoming reviews as well as covering the most recent Custom Art prototype, but without spoiling too much, I must say the Leo II + Phantom combo is outstanding. For those who would've loved the Phantom if it wasn't for its warmth or lower-treble peak (and happen to have US$888 lying around because of course, that is a *massive* factor I mustn't forget) Leo II is *the* answer in my eyes. It gives the Phantom a noticeable increase in clarity and detail-led transparency by controlling the warmth in its bass, and gives instruments a more articulate, brighter touch. But, it maintains its gorgeously smooth, meaty timbre - now further refined and clear. I may post further impressions down the line, but if anyone out there's currently considering a Leo II purchase for their Phantom, my answer would be an unequivocal _yes_.


----------



## vilhelm44

Wyville said:


> I have not heard that one yet, but would love to after @Deezel177 teased me about the synergy with the EE Phantom.  That said, with the move out of the way I can finally get back to the Eros II 8-wire and work on my review of that one... such an incredibly nice cable and Leo II will have to pull a mighty big rabbit out of a hat to get better synergy with the Phantom.



I'll look forward to reading that. I used to have the 4-wire Eros II and enjoyed that.


----------



## vilhelm44

Shecky504 said:


> I just got my Leo II today! First impressions paired with my Legend X and DX200 Ti with AMP8:
> 
> Awesome cable! Black background, super clear and transparent, bass is very refined and tight but still powerful, soundstage not quite as wide as the Ares II 8-wire. When switching between the Ares and the Leo it sounds like a veil is lifted. The Leo is more upfront sounding, a little brighter with some treble sparkle. It's slightly less forgiving than the Ares II 8-wire. The Andromeda comes to mind as the Leo II makes the LX so transparent and clear! The bass is pretty incredible as well. It really is the closest to an 8-wire in terms of soundstage, low end reproduction and air that I've heard from a 4-wire cable. Definitely the most transparent and clear sounding cable I've heard.



Thanks for the impressions. This is music to my ears as my Leo II will be arriving Monday and i'll be using it with the LX . The main reason was to give the LX a little more sparkle and some tightness to the bass.


----------



## Wyville

vilhelm44 said:


> I'll look forward to reading that. I used to have the 4-wire Eros II and enjoyed that.


Yeah, I loved Eros II as well when I had it on loan. Was so sad I had to send it back and felt incredibly lucky to get the 8-wire version to review. Like seeing an old friend who has matured to become an even better friend.


----------



## hotdog108

Has anyone tried the Leo II with a pair of Kaiser Encore? I'm curious what that pair up sounds like.


----------



## Dollar2

I'm enjoying my Leo II.  It replaced my Lionheart.  I haven't really done any critical listening yet but the Leo II is very cool looking and feels lighter than the Lionheart.  I'm using it with my 64 Audio Forte and A&KSP1000SS.  At low volume, everything is full and exactly where it should be.  I'll be cranking it up this weekend.


----------



## vilhelm44

Wyville said:


> Yeah, I loved Eros II as well when I had it on loan. Was so sad I had to send it back and felt incredibly lucky to get the 8-wire version to review. Like seeing an old friend who has matured to become an even better friend.



That's exactly how I felt when I sold my Lionheart and then bought another as I missed it so much.

I had a nice surprise today as my Leo II tuned up a couple of days early. It's a lovely supple cable with great clarity, with a nice smooth treble and tight bass. Very exciting sound and a great pairing with the LX and K-mod WM1A.  I'll try and do an A/B test with Lionheart later.


----------



## Likeimthere

With all these descriptions, what music are people using to test out the cables? I have the Eros II 8 wire in order and in addition to my usual play test list, I’d like tracks that can be used for critical listening... to really test the uniqueness of a cable....


----------



## noper

Likeimthere said:


> With all these descriptions, what music are people using to test out the cables? I have the Eros II 8 wire in order and in addition to my usual play test list, I’d like tracks that can be used for critical listening... to really test the uniqueness of a cable....


Usually use any DSD tracks to test out gear. And of course my favorite songs of each genre. GAS is my favorite artists for testing soundstage, the album Rausch in particular. I also use jazz live recordings of Steve Brubeck etc. to test realism, since they are recorded close to the instruments and generally retain positional information well. Also there are few instruments so it’s easier to pick out timbre nuances.


----------



## Likeimthere

noper said:


> Usually use any DSD tracks to test out gear. And of course my favorite songs of each genre. GAS is my favorite artists for testing soundstage, the album Rausch in particular. I also use jazz live recordings of Steve Brubeck etc. to test realism, since they are recorded close to the instruments and generally retain positional information well. Also there are few instruments so it’s easier to pick out timbre nuances.



Thank you! I need to go hunt some DSD down....


----------



## Deezel177

Likeimthere said:


> With all these descriptions, what music are people using to test out the cables? I have the Eros II 8 wire in order and in addition to my usual play test list, I’d like tracks that can be used for critical listening... to really test the uniqueness of a cable....



Differences in cables should span all music; the only dependent factor is whether or not those differences complement the music you listen to. With that said, more minimalistic - but high-quality - recordings are ideal for testing gear. The fidelity of the track allows you to discern whether or not the cable is bottleneck-ing aspects like resolution and staging, while the simplicity of the track allows you to more easily remember and focus on the individual elements. Binaural tracks like those from Chesky Records are excellent for this IMO. For special cases like testing for sibilance or bass extension, I usually use modern pop and rap music, respectively.


----------



## Bart147

Likeimthere said:


> With all these descriptions, what music are people using to test out the cables? I have the Eros II 8 wire in order and in addition to my usual play test list, I’d like tracks that can be used for critical listening... to really test the uniqueness of a cable....





Deezel177 said:


> Differences in cables should span all music; the only dependent factor is whether or not those differences complement the music you listen to. With that said, more minimalistic - but high-quality - recordings are ideal for testing gear. The fidelity of the track allows you to discern whether or not the cable is bottleneck-ing aspects like resolution and staging, while the simplicity of the track allows you to more easily remember and focus on the individual elements. Binaural tracks like those from Chesky Records are excellent for this IMO. For special cases like testing for sibilance or bass extension, I usually use modern pop and rap music, respectively.


One of my favourite Binaural tracks is Annabelle on Macy Gray's album Stripped wich can be found here , great album as well.


----------



## PinkyPowers

*The Better of More – A Review of the Effect Audio Thor II Plus*
​


----------



## Bosk

PinkyPowers said:


> *The Better of More – A Review of the Effect Audio Thor II Plus*
> ​


Another great review Pinky! How do you find the ergonomics and weight of the 4 wire PLUS cables versus the 8 wire versions?


----------



## Yassa

Nice review, solved some questions i had even. 8 wire it is...


----------



## PinkyPowers

Bosk said:


> Another great review Pinky! How do you find the ergonomics and weight of the 4 wire PLUS cables versus the 8 wire versions?



That's one of those things I meant to talk about in the review, but never got around to. 

I honestly feel the 8-wire has slightly better ergonomics. While it might be a little heavier, it's more supple, and drapes better.


----------



## animalsrush

PinkyPowers said:


> *The Better of More – A Review of the Effect Audio Thor II Plus*
> ​



Based on your review it sounds bit like lionheart or better.. am I correct in that assumption?

PC


----------



## KuroKitsu

A shout out to @EffectAudio CS.

As some of you may, I've recently ran into some QC issues with my 4 wire Lionheart, first the 2 pin cover coming off then the 3.5 mm Psqured plug coming apart in ways it shouldn't be.

Eric promptly informed us that they would be changing the supplier for the 2 pin connectors and graciously offered to have them replaced for free with express shipping for those of us willing to send it in. I opted to just glue it back together myself since shipping from Canada is quite expensive. But it impressed me that they offered to fix existing cables.

When I reported that my plug had come apart in weird way, when Eric was able to respond (busy prepping for CanJam Shanghai and all). He offered a one for one replacement shipped express at no expense to me, colour me VERY impressed at this point. As I noted, Eric was busy prepping for CanJam Shanghai at the time and there was a little back and forth since I wanted to make sure that it wasn't user fault that the plug had broken, once he was free to respond (Yesterday actually), he informed me that he got the process for the replacement started and sent me a shipping label as well with informing me  that I could keep my Lionheart until I received the replacement. My expectations were completely blown off the roof at this point. I got up this morning to an email that my replacement had shipped out. I'm not sure how much more impressed they could make me at this point. 

But then, one more little thing, my Lionheart was 3.5mm terminated. Having tasted the goodness that was 2.5 mm, during the back forth, i had also asked Eric if it was possible to terminate the replacement with the Psquared 2.5 mm, and if so how much extra that would cost. I figured a 1 for 1 meant that I'd probably get a 3.5 mm terminated cable. Imagine my surprise looking at the invoice this morning and finding out that Eric had gotten my replacment terminated with the 2.5 mm !

I'm not sure above and beyond even begins to describe to the lengths that Eric has gone to help resolve my issue. Consider me an EA customer for as long as you're in business. Now about that Canadian cable tour


----------



## Everlance

hotdog108 said:


> Has anyone tried the Leo II with a pair of Kaiser Encore? I'm curious what that pair up sounds like.


----------



## WATCHARA

I laso loved EROS II with my FIIO FH5


----------



## EffectAudio

Heading out today!! Thank you all for the patience during the batch #2 pre-orders. The order option for Leonidas II remains closed for the moment. Please kindly await details for #3 Pre-Order!


----------



## twister6

I know I'm going a bit backward, with Leo II first and then Janus cable reviews, but I just had to borrow Janus B and D from MusicTeck to find out how they sound and compare.  The review is here.  Enjoy!


----------



## KuroKitsu

Deezel177 said:


> I must say the Leo II + Phantom combo is outstanding. For those who would've loved the Phantom if it wasn't for its warmth or lower-treble peak (and happen to have US$888 lying around because of course, that is a *massive* factor I mustn't forget) Leo II is *the* answer in my eyes. It gives the Phantom a noticeable increase in clarity and detail-led transparency by controlling the warmth in its bass, and gives instruments a more articulate, brighter touch. But, it maintains its gorgeously smooth, meaty timbre - now further refined and clear. I may post further impressions down the line, but if anyone out there's currently considering a Leo II purchase for their Phantom, my answer would be an unequivocal _yes_.


This is not good for wallet. Very good for Eric and EA though.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Deezel177 said:


> I've been insanely busy with a couple of upcoming reviews as well as covering the most recent Custom Art prototype, but without spoiling too much, I must say the Leo II + Phantom combo is outstanding. For those who would've loved the Phantom if it wasn't for its warmth or lower-treble peak (and happen to have US$888 lying around because of course, that is a *massive* factor I mustn't forget) Leo II is *the* answer in my eyes. It gives the Phantom a noticeable increase in clarity and detail-led transparency by controlling the warmth in its bass, and gives instruments a more articulate, brighter touch. But, it maintains its gorgeously smooth, meaty timbre - now further refined and clear. I may post further impressions down the line, but if anyone out there's currently considering a Leo II purchase for their Phantom, my answer would be an unequivocal _yes_.


It sounds much like the impression I get using the Thor II 8 with the Phantoms.  Plus it's cheaper at $850! LOL


----------



## singleended5863

KuroKitsu said:


> This is not good for wallet. Very good for Eric and EA though.



Agreed. Get Phantoms then Leonidas II would burn my wallet. I rather stay with Ares II 8 and Eros II 8.


----------



## KuroKitsu

fiascogarcia said:


> It sounds much like the impression I get using the Thor II 8 with the Phantoms.  Plus it's cheaper at $850! LOL


Do you feel that the Thor II 8 jacks up the bass of Phantom? IMO on the stock Aries II it already has sufficient bass and I only want to cool down the sound without jacking it up like silver tends to.


----------



## Bart147

Deezel177 said:


> I've been insanely busy with a couple of upcoming reviews as well as covering the most recent Custom Art prototype, but without spoiling too much, I must say the Leo II + Phantom combo is outstanding. For those who would've loved the Phantom if it wasn't for its warmth or lower-treble peak (and happen to have US$888 lying around because of course, that is a *massive* factor I mustn't forget) Leo II is *the* answer in my eyes. It gives the Phantom a noticeable increase in clarity and detail-led transparency by controlling the warmth in its bass, and gives instruments a more articulate, brighter touch. But, it maintains its gorgeously smooth, meaty timbre - now further refined and clear. I may post further impressions down the line, but if anyone out there's currently considering a Leo II purchase for their Phantom, my answer would be an unequivocal _yes_.


Leo II is by far my most expensive cable ever but I'm glad I took the plunge  , I unequivocally agree that Phantom & Leo II (& WM1Z) are a stellar combo !


----------



## KuroKitsu

Alas my notoriously bad luck strikes again. 2 pin cover came loose on my Aries II 8 while rolling cables for my sister. Thankfully the thick braid gives it no room to slide off. 



Bart147 said:


> Leo II is by far my most expensive cable ever but I'm glad I took the plunge  , I unequivocally agree that Phantom & Leo II (& WM1Z) are a stellar combo !


Lol what stopped you before that? I mean you already own $2300 IEMs and a $3500 DAP, $1100 Cable is a drop in the bucket (all prices Cdn)


----------



## Bart147 (Nov 15, 2018)

KuroKitsu said:


> Lol what stopped you before that? I mean you already own $2300 IEMs and a $3500 DAP, $1100 Cable is a drop in the bucket (all prices Cdn)


It's about mental barriers , I thought : I'll never spend more than 1000 euro on a DAP before I proceeded to buy the 1Z , the same happened with my Phantom and now with a cable . When I bought the Ares 8-wire for 230 euro  I remember thinking : It will take something special for me to spend more than 500 euro on a cable but now that I did : I blame @Deezel177


----------



## KuroKitsu

Bart147 said:


> It's about mental barriers , I thought : I'll never spend more than 1000 euro on a DAP before I proceeded to buy the 1Z , the same happened with my Phantom and now with a cable . When I bought the Ares 8-wire for 230 euro  I remember thinking : It will take something special for me to spend more than 500 euro on a cable but now that I did : I blame @Deezel177


Lol theres a reason Im glad I don't get to test out a lot of stuff. Daniel's reviews though have convince me to pull the trigger on a couple items. 

@Deezel177 
Would you say that the Leo II like all silver cables tames the warmness of the Phantom but adds on more body and thump on the bass?


----------



## fiascogarcia

KuroKitsu said:


> Do you feel that the Thor II 8 jacks up the bass of Phantom? IMO on the stock Aries II it already has sufficient bass and I only want to cool down the sound without jacking it up like silver tends to.


No it doesn’t elevate the bass, rather it tightens it up and removes a touch of the warmth from the upper bass and lower mids. IMO


----------



## twister6

KuroKitsu said:


> Lol theres a reason Im glad I don't get to test out a lot of stuff. Daniel's reviews though have convince me to pull the trigger on a couple items.
> 
> @Deezel177
> Would you say that the Leo II like all silver cables tames the warmness of the Phantom but adds on more body and thump on the bass?



I noticed that @marcusd talked about different cables in his recent Phantom review here, mentioning that Leo II, Janus, and other EA 8wire cables pair up much better than "stock" Ares II 4wire.


----------



## KuroKitsu

twister6 said:


> I noticed that @marcusd talked about different cables in his recent Phantom review here, mentioning that Leo II, Janus, and other EA 8wire cables pair up much better than "stock" Ares II 4wire.


Thanks, I skimmed over it didnt give a look. Maybe I'll just get my Aries II 8 reterminated or a Thor II. A couple of those options are way outside my budget range and 8 wires just dont cooperate with my ears. 

That said: Batch 3 of Leo II incoming Black Friday! Get your wallets ready folks!


----------



## aaf evo

Has anyone heard both the Leo II and the PW Audio 1950s? I know the prices are quite different but I’d love to hear comparisons.


----------



## twister6

KuroKitsu said:


> Thanks, I skimmed over it didnt give a look. Maybe I'll just get my Aries II 8 reterminated or a Thor II. A couple of those options are way outside my budget range and 8 wires just dont cooperate with my ears.
> 
> That said: Batch 3 of Leo II incoming Black Friday! Get your wallets ready folks!



Actually, MusicTeck posted today, they just got a new batch of Leo II in their store already (2pin, 2.5mm terminated).


----------



## Deezel177

Bart147 said:


> It's about mental barriers , I thought : I'll never spend more than 1000 euro on a DAP before I proceeded to buy the 1Z , the same happened with my Phantom and now with a cable . When I bought the Ares 8-wire for 230 euro  I remember thinking : It will take something special for me to spend more than 500 euro on a cable but now that I did : I blame @Deezel177



Don't kill the messenger. 



KuroKitsu said:


> Lol theres a reason Im glad I don't get to test out a lot of stuff. Daniel's reviews though have convince me to pull the trigger on a couple items.
> 
> @Deezel177
> Would you say that the Leo II like all silver cables tames the warmness of the Phantom but adds on more body and thump on the bass?



Not at all. The Leo II tames the warmth of the Phantom by tightening the bass; reducing body and thump, and increasing authority.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Deezel177 said:


> Not at all. The Leo II tames the warmth of the Phantom by tightening the bass; reducing body and thump, and increasing authority.



Now I want to hear it with Zeus given that description.


----------



## proedros

would Lionheart (4 wire) be an overkill for my Zeus XR , if i already have Ares ii (8 wire) ?

I really like how ares ii pairs with zeus , curious how Zeus would fare with Lionheart


----------



## KuroKitsu

proedros said:


> would Lionheart (4 wire) be an overkill for my Zeus XR , if i already have Ares ii (8 wire) ?
> 
> I really like how ares ii pairs with zeus , curious how Zeus would fare with Lionheart


If the Lionheart 8 didnt kill the vocal power the 4 wire brought I'd have suggested that against the Aries II 8 

Id have to reterminate my Aries II 8 to do a proper comparison at this point on BAL. On SE, I preferred Aries II 8 over Lionheart. I much prefer Lionheart in BAL over SE Aries II 8.


----------



## aaf evo

Musicteck just posted their Black Friday deals which start Nov 22. Some great prices on effect audio cables


----------



## Likeimthere (Nov 16, 2018)

I wanted to go ahead and give a shoutout to *Eric* and @EffectAudio CS. . . The last few weeks have been a roller coaster with my Bespoke Cable order, but Eric and his team have sat next to me and helped me through it all.  So I wanted to give a shoutout and first say a big THANK YOU.

I made the jump a few weeks back to get the Eros II bespoke wire.  Naturally it meant having to part ways with my precious Thor II cable, which has been attached to my A18t. I mustered up the courage to part ways with it, and shipped it off to Singapore. . . By some unforeseen explanation, the shipping company did not deliver the cable I sent out. . . I thought matters couldn't get worse. . . but they did. . . The cable was never returned back to me. . . it got lost (and is still lost) in the mail. . . it is somewhere between the US and Singapore. . . who knows where it is . . .

I let Eric know what happened, and after waiting a few days to see if it would arrive, Effect Audio honored my purchase. . . and sent me a brand new Eros II Bespoke cable. And sent it with RUSH shipping. . . Got it in about three days. . . That is what I call going above and beyond. . .

Thank you Eric. . . Thank you @EffectAudio . . . Everyone. . . *Eric is awesome*. . . *@EffectAudio is awesome.* . .

That is all. . . *Drops Mic*


----------



## twister6

Looks like Black Friday sales are starting early this year, all Effect Audio cables are on sale at Musicteck, even Leo II is on sale.


----------



## EffectAudio

*【 Leonidas II ; Through the eyes of Asia 】*




Since it's launch, "Leonidas II" has been strongly affirmed by the audiophile community within Asia! 

*China*

*  *

During the recent CanJam Shanghai, the "Leonidas II" feedback form has indicated that "Leonidas II" is incredible dynamism with extremely intricate spatial details and superior transparency..


*Korea

  
*
In Korea, a fellow audiophile sealed the deal on the "Leonidas II" within seconds of audition! He felt that albeit being a 4wired cable, it has long surpassed any 8wires that he has listened to. Many local audiophiles are seemingly in accord ;

*Japan*

    

In Japan, e-earphone has termed the "Leonidas II" as "MUST TRY" product of 2018. Akihabara Asst Store Manager Su-san comments : "This cable's resolution is incredible, transparency is within the top-notch as well. It performs effortlessly while presenting raw power. Mid Highs are rich and full and it's overtone surprises me. Lows are incredibly textured and well layered.

*Thailand*

   

In Thailand, a well respected audiophile member 'Crocokid' was impressed by the resolution and the spatial presentation of it's soundstage. He comments that "Leonidas II" is perfect for long listening as he finds the lows are well layered and structured while the highs are incredibly clean with mid-tone sweetness ; An incredibly balanced and easy to pair cable.
​


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> *【 Leonidas II ; Through the eyes of Asia 】*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice photos...


----------



## koven

twister6 said:


> Looks like Black Friday sales are starting early this year, all Effect Audio cables are on sale at Musicteck, even Leo II is on sale.



Hmm I don't see Leo II on the sale list, or am I crazy..


----------



## aaf evo

koven said:


> Hmm I don't see Leo II on the sale list, or am I crazy..



It was there and it was around $50 off, looks like they removed it from the sale?

I’d say the Janus for $1,099 is the best deal out of all of them.


----------



## singleended5863

koven said:


> Hmm I don't see Leo II on the sale list, or am I crazy..



I don’ see Leonidas II on sale either but Janus D and B.


----------



## aaf evo

I wonder if effect audio had musicteck remove it from the sale given how new it is? Because I can 100% confirm it was once there for around $835 I believe.


----------



## KuroKitsu (Nov 19, 2018)

aaf evo said:


> I wonder if effect audio had musicteck remove it from the sale given how new it is? Because I can 100% confirm it was once there for around $835 I believe.


Yup it was up for $835 originally.

Maybe they figured demand is high enough that they don't need to put it on sale


----------



## aaf evo

KuroKitsu said:


> Yup it was up for $835 originally.
> 
> Maybe they figured demand is high enough that they need to put it on sale



My thoughts too, makes sense though.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Wanna get the Janus D, but credit card wont clear till the 26th. Hope its still in stock by then.... $1099 is a steal.


----------



## twister6

Yeah, as others mentioned, while most of the EA cables are on sale at MusicTeck now, I don't see Leo II in that list anymore.  But either way, I would contact MusicTeck directly to find out about Leo II.  Andrew usually takes good care of his customers.


----------



## twister6

Thanks to Erik, @Wyville, for a great review contribution.  You can read his Eros II 8-wire Bespoke cable review here, soon to be published on head-fi as well.


----------



## flipper203

hello, I have a lionheart with some oxydation marks, is it normal ?


----------



## Gavin C4

A simple Ares II 8 wires can make a huge difference. Extremely high performance. The pairing is so good with ZeusXR.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

@Gavin C4 love that zeus! Simple and clean. Can't wait for my Spartan IV CIEM to come in next month. 

Initially paring it with a linum but do plan to pick it an Ares II up eventually for that pure copper sound to bring out the low end a bit more.


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Drunkenmunkey 
Aries II 8 does wonders with Spartan IV, that was my go to pairing before Zeus.


----------



## singleended5863

Drunkenmunkey said:


> @Gavin C4 love that zeus! Simple and clean. Can't wait for my Spartan IV CIEM to come in next month.
> 
> Initially paring it with a linum but do plan to pick it an Ares II up eventually for that pure copper sound to bring out the low end a bit more.



I have had the Ares II 8wire with Spartans before and agree it pops up the bottom but treble and upper midrange were rolling off then I switched to Eros II 8wire. That is why I am now very satisfied with what I have.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

@singleended5863 @Gavin C4 

Very cool. Good to hear. With my college student budget, I'll look into the Eros as well and see what I can do!


----------



## tim0chan

Drunkenmunkey said:


> @singleended5863 @Gavin C4
> 
> Very cool. Good to hear. With my college student budget, I'll look into the Eros as well and see what I can do!


Your linum cable may not be able to fit the sockets as it's connectors are for flush sockets, maybe you can talk to empire for an ares to audition?


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

tim0chan said:


> Your linum cable may not be able to fit the sockets as it's connectors are for flush sockets, maybe you can talk to empire for an ares to audition?



I had the Universal Spartan and had no trouble with Linum cables before selling them to commit to a custom!


----------



## KuroKitsu

Any clue what Musicteck uses for shipping? It only lists international shipping. Canada Post is on strike and I rather not having my cables stuff in a trailer somewhere....


----------



## tim0chan

Drunkenmunkey said:


> I had the Universal Spartan and had no trouble with Linum cables before selling them to commit to a custom!


the universals have flush sockets, maybe ask empire if the can do your spartans with flush sockets


----------



## proedros (Nov 23, 2018)

Gavin C4 said:


> A simple Ares II 8 wires can make a huge difference. Extremely high performance. The pairing is so good with ZeusXR.



+1 , call me very impressed with how Ares II makes my Zeus XR sound

Soundstage has expanded , bass hits harder , sound is fullerthan before while keeping Zeus TOTL transparency/separation

a great cable for the price


----------



## Likeimthere

Listening to music with my Eros II 8 wire. . . sigh. . . I should be sleeping. . .  but I can't. . .


----------



## KuroKitsu

Pulled the trigger on the Janus D. $1099 USD is a killer deal. Passed on Phantom and SE 100 mostly on budget constraints. Sucks to be poor during BF.


----------



## singleended5863

KuroKitsu said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Janus D. $1099 USD is a killer deal. Passed on Phantom and SE 100 mostly on budget constraints. Sucks to be poor during BF.



I was almost pulling the trigger for Janus D but I could not pass CIEM Phantoms that I could not resist for a pre BF good deal. Awaiting for Phantoms to connect with DX208ti via Ares II 8wire and Eros II 8wire.


----------



## KuroKitsu

@singleended5863 
Good deal eh? Lemme guess 20% off for the Headfi exclusive deal Devon was talking about compared to the 15% thats adevertised? Tbh 15% is a pretty good deal, but for some reason Canada is not showing as a shipping option for them. My dealer offered me 20% for Cash no tax on the Phantom, but he added tax before discounting and it ended up more expensive than Empire.

Phantom isn't urgent for me since I do have other IEMs if Zeus needs some R&R. The Janus will probably determine whether I get the Leo II.


----------



## ngd3

Anybody able to compare the Janus D or B or Eros II 8 wire to the Thor II 8 wire?

@PinkyPowers?


----------



## KuroKitsu

So does EA have anything on sale? I got the email about it being up to 15% but I haven't heard anything else.


----------



## kubig123

KuroKitsu said:


> So does EA have anything on sale? I got the email about it being up to 15% but I haven't heard anything else.



check the website, when you click on a cable it shows you the discounted price

this is a screenshot from the eros


----------



## KuroKitsu

kubig123 said:


> check the website, when you click on a cable it shows you the discounted price
> 
> this is a screenshot from the eros


Huh, thanks, totally skipped my mind to actually click on it.


----------



## singleended5863

kubig123 said:


> check the website, when you click on a cable it shows you the discounted price
> 
> this is a screenshot from the eros



That is only for Eros II 4 wire. The 8 wire sounds much better considered as hybrid and it doubles the cost but it’s worth the extra money.


----------



## kubig123

singleended5863 said:


> That is only for Eros II 4 wire. The 8 wire sounds much better considered as hybrid and it doubles the cost but it’s worth the extra money.


That was just an example, for the 8 wire you have to mail Eric, since it’s not possible to order it directly from the website.


----------



## patzispatz (Nov 24, 2018)

flipper203 said:


> hello, I have a lionheart with some oxydation marks, is it normal ?


That is worrying to see, especially on a 500 USD cable, why is everyone ignoring this? Hope the folks at @EffectAudio can give some resolution to this matter and resolve it.


----------



## fiascogarcia

flipper203 said:


> hello, I have a lionheart with some oxydation marks, is it normal ?


Not normal, but it can happen, particularly in humid climates.  I would suggest contacting EA to see if they have a policy regarding oxidation problems.  FWIW, it has no impact on performance. But it really does detract from the cables appearance.  Maybe in the future best to store your gear in an airtight case with a desiccant.


----------



## KuroKitsu

patzispatz said:


> why is everyone ignoring this?


Your first post here, was this even necessary? No one is entitled to a response.

People are allowed to not respond or just not see it (shocking I know). 

That said, a mention to Eric or a suggestion to email would have been sufficient. EA is at a show in HK, so I imagine Eric and his team are busy.


----------



## patzispatz (Nov 24, 2018)

KuroKitsu said:


> Your first post here, was this even necessary? No one is entitled to a response.
> 
> People are allowed to not respond or just not see it (shocking I know).
> 
> That said, a mention to Eric or a suggestion to email would have been sufficient. EA is at a show in HK, so I imagine Eric and his team are busy.


Oh come on, unless they are ignoring it on purpose, people have seen it. Imagine if last time everyone just straight up ignored the post about your Lionheart jack coming loose, which Effect Audio resolved promptly, props to them, but people are treating oxidation on a 500 USD litz cable as if it happens all the time. (especially on a Lionheart which has a special place in my heart)


----------



## patzispatz (Nov 24, 2018)

Double posted


----------



## patzispatz (Nov 24, 2018)

Haven't seen anyone here mention the new Effect Audio China exclusive cable, the 饕餮(taotie), which comes in a gorgeous wooden box and has a steel bronze plated y split, the first of its kind I believe.
Fitting of it's name and mythology, https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taotie.


----------



## KuroKitsu

patzispatz said:


> Oh come on, unless they are ignoring it on purpose, people have seen it. Imagine if last time everyone just straight up ignored the post about your Lionheart jack coming loose, which Effect Audio resolved promptly, props to them, but people are treating oxidation on a 500 USD litz cable as if it happens all the time. (especially on a Lionheart which has a special place in my heart)



You do know that it is possible to post respond and miss posts right? Your entitlement is shining. It's not about what YOU think people should be doing. You find it a problem? Respond, point them in the right direction no need to add that phrase. 

You might want to put more depth into seaeching post history. In both cases, it was an obvious QC issue that should have directed at the OEM and not a general question. Which I did, I then waited for a response from Eric, which due to CanJam Shanghai took about 2 weeks back and forth before the issue was resolved. So hardly prompt.


----------



## patzispatz (Nov 24, 2018)

KuroKitsu said:


> You do know that it is possible to post respond and miss posts right? Your entitlement is shining. It's not about what YOU think people should be doing. You find it a problem? Respond, point them in the right direction no need to add that phrase.
> 
> You might want to put more depth into seaeching post history. In both cases, it was an obvious QC issue that should have directed at the OEM and not a general question. Which I did, I then waited for a response from Eric, which due to CanJam Shanghai took about 2 weeks back and forth before the issue was resolved. So hardly prompt.


It's not even my cable you know, and I didnt even search the post history because I always read the thread every day


----------



## fuhransahis

Has anyone been able to tell if the new 4.4mm Pentaconn connectors are a true upgrade? Debating between buying an 8-wire Ares II with the 4.4mm Pentaconn from EA, but having to wait 3-5 weeks, or save abt $80 and buy it with the EA 4.4mm frok Musicteck and get it this week. Any comparison could be between any other of the EA cables since it's the connector that's the only difference, thx!


----------



## singleended5863

fuhransahis said:


> Has anyone been able to tell if the new 4.4mm Pentaconn connectors are a true upgrade? Debating between buying an 8-wire Ares II with the 4.4mm Pentaconn from EA, but having to wait 3-5 weeks, or save abt $80 and buy it with the EA 4.4mm frok Musicteck and get it this week. Any comparison could be between any other of the EA cables since it's the connector that's the only difference, thx!



I have 2x 8wire cables which are Ares II and Eros II with all 4.4 mm one is EA pentaconn and the other is Psquared pentaconn. I love them both their look and sound. 
You can buy directly from Musictek if you’ve liked too.


----------



## KuroKitsu

fuhransahis said:


> Has anyone been able to tell if the new 4.4mm Pentaconn connectors are a true upgrade? Debating between buying an 8-wire Ares II with the 4.4mm Pentaconn from EA, but having to wait 3-5 weeks, or save abt $80 and buy it with the EA 4.4mm frok Musicteck and get it this week. Any comparison could be between any other of the EA cables since it's the connector that's the only difference, thx!


Someone did ask about the difference, between the EA and Pentaconn but the answer we got didnt sound satisfactory. Given the difference in sound between the EA PSquared 2.5 and 3.5 plugs, Id order direct and wait. 
@EffectAudio could probably confirm or correct me on this. 

Man, waiting for the paypal echeck to clear before MusicTeck ships my Janus D, stuck reading reviews and drooling at the asthetic. Its gonna be a while. 

@twister6 Given your experience with the Horus, would you say that it differs from other gold plated silver cables out there in the market? I loved the treble resolution that Plussound Exo GPS brought, but it seemed to have the side-effect of bumping up the sub-bass(good), but also jacking up the impact(not good), in both my bassier and not so bassy songs.


----------



## twister6

KuroKitsu said:


> Someone did ask about the difference, between the EA and Pentaconn but the answer we got didnt sound satisfactory. Given the difference in sound between the EA PSquared 2.5 and 3.5 plugs, Id order direct and wait.
> @EffectAudio could probably confirm or correct me on this.
> 
> Man, waiting for the paypal echeck to clear before MusicTeck ships my Janus D, stuck reading reviews and drooling at the asthetic. Its gonna be a while.
> ...



Sorry, don't have too many other gold plated cables.  I did cover comparison with HSA Aurora in my Horus review under comparison section.  Also, reviewed PS Apollonian+ GPC cable long time ago, but need to find it, somewhere in the box.


----------



## Deezel177

patzispatz said:


> Oh come on, unless they are ignoring it on purpose, people have seen it. Imagine if last time everyone just straight up ignored the post about your Lionheart jack coming loose, which Effect Audio resolved promptly, props to them, but people are treating oxidation on a 500 USD litz cable as if it happens all the time. (especially on a Lionheart which has a special place in my heart)



Eric has been insanely busy since the start of last week. After flying home from CanJam Shanghai, he’s had to reply to the e-mails while he was at the show plus handle the company’s Black Friday promos. He’s now been at the Hong Kong AV Show for the past three days or so. I’m sure he’ll get to it eventually - if not in a public forum; he’ll surely get to them via e-mail.



fuhransahis said:


> Has anyone been able to tell if the new 4.4mm Pentaconn connectors are a true upgrade? Debating between buying an 8-wire Ares II with the 4.4mm Pentaconn from EA, but having to wait 3-5 weeks, or save abt $80 and buy it with the EA 4.4mm frok Musicteck and get it this week. Any comparison could be between any other of the EA cables since it's the connector that's the only difference, thx!



Eric only mentioned the Pentaconn connectors having a lusher sound, a blacker background and increased dynamics.



KuroKitsu said:


> Someone did ask about the difference, between the EA and Pentaconn but the answer we got didnt sound satisfactory. Given the difference in sound between the EA PSquared 2.5 and 3.5 plugs, Id order direct and wait.
> @EffectAudio could probably confirm or correct me on this.
> 
> Man, waiting for the paypal echeck to clear before MusicTeck ships my Janus D, stuck reading reviews and drooling at the asthetic. Its gonna be a while.
> ...



That person actually asked for a comparison between the 2.5mm PSquared plug and the EA/Pentaconn 4.4mm, which - I’m sure you’ll understand - is completely impossible considering the plugs exist on wholly different devices, which would make it impossible to isolate the differences to just the plug’s effects.


----------



## aaf evo

Does anyone have any PW Audio 1950s comparisons with the Leonidas 2?


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Deezel177
Good catch, havent seen natemact on for a while. As usual the newer terminations are a cut above the old EA ones.

Thinking of talking to MusicTeck to change the pigtail adapter with my Janus D to 4.4mm instead of the 3.5 mm in that case.


----------



## patzispatz (Nov 25, 2018)

@Deezel177
I know that Eric is busy, it's just that with previous cases like Kurokitsu's Lionheart jack coming loose or another members' Lionheart oxidising from the y split up people were quite attentive of the situation.

I know that Eric himself is not ignoring the the recent posters' Lionheart on purpose as it took him quite some time to reply to the previous issues, I was just curious why is everyone aside from Eric so nonchalant when last time when issues happened with the Lionheart specifically nonetheless, people quickly reacted whereas this time it was already buried 10+ posts back before I requoted @flipper203 about his Lionheart oxidising.


----------



## marcussmj

@patzispatz Is k people just ignore anything that does not affect them :^)


----------



## thatonenoob

I mean if my iem started oxidizing I think there’d be reason to panic too.  More has been done about less on this forum.  Not entirely sure why we’re looking past this but damn I guess it must be because it sound good (to quote one of my favorite manufacturers).


----------



## Deezel177 (Nov 25, 2018)

patzispatz said:


> @Deezel177
> I know that Eric is busy, it's just that with previous cases like Kurokitsu's Lionheart jack coming loose or another members' Lionheart oxidising from the y split up people were quite attentive of the situation.
> 
> I know that Eric himself is not ignoring the the recent posters' Lionheart on purpose as it took him quite some time to reply to the previous issues, I was just curious why is everyone aside from Eric so nonchalant when last time when issues happened with the Lionheart specifically nonetheless, people quickly reacted whereas this time it was already buried 10+ posts back before I requoted @flipper203 about his Lionheart oxidising.



Well, with @davidmolliere’s Lionheart and @KuroKitsu’s plug - as well as numerous users’ 2-pin connectors - the errors were pretty severe and obviously unacceptable. The Lionheart only oxidised from the y-split up, the plug came apart where it wasn’t supposed to, and so on. @flipper203’s case is the first where a Lionheart has supposedly naturally oxidised after some time of use. Before responding with something along the lines of, “That’s terrible! You must demand a replacement immediately!” I think it’s wise to wait for an official response from Eric and co. (who know more about the construct of the cable than we do) to explain whether or not this oxidation should be possible. I think it’s important to remember too that Eric (during the @davidmolliere case) mentioned oxidation wasn’t covered by warranty. If it turns out oxidation is possible on the Lionheart, then we could ask Effect Audio to mention that on the website, and we could shout to the hills then. Otherwise, EA could promptly replace it and everyone’s happy. Besides, today is the last day of the show. We should see a response within the next couple days.


----------



## KuroKitsu

patzispatz said:


> @Deezel177
> I know that Eric is busy, it's just that with previous cases like Kurokitsu's Lionheart jack coming loose or another members' Lionheart oxidising from the y split up people were quite attentive of the situation.
> 
> I know that Eric himself is not ignoring the the recent posters' Lionheart on purpose as it took him quite some time to reply to the previous issues, I was just curious why is everyone aside from Eric so nonchalant when last time when issues happened with the Lionheart specifically nonetheless, people quickly reacted whereas this time it was already buried 10+ posts back before I requoted @flipper203 about his Lionheart oxidising.



This, now this a good post. If you opened up with this, it would have been taken much better.



Deezel177 said:


> Well, with @davidmolliere’s Lionheart and @KuroKitsu’s plug - as well as numerous users’ 2-pin connectors - the errors were pretty severe and obviously unacceptable. The Lionheart only oxidised from the y-split up, the plug came apart where it wasn’t supposed to, and so on. @flipper203’s case is the first where a Lionheart has supposedly naturally oxidised after some time of use. Before responding with something along the lines of, “That’s terrible! You must demand a replacement immediately!” I think it’s wise to wait for an official response from Eric and co. (who know more about the construct of the cable than we do) to explain whether or not this oxidation should be possible. I think it’s important to remember too that Eric (during the @davidmolliere case) mentioned oxidation wasn’t covered by warranty. If it turns out oxidation is possible on the Lionheart, then we could ask Effect Audio to mention that on the website, and we could shout to the hills then. Otherwise, EA could promptly replace it and everyone’s happy. Besides, today is the last day of the show. We should see a response within the next couple days.



You said it Daniel!


----------



## KuroKitsu

patzispatz said:


> Haven't seen anyone here mention the new Effect Audio China exclusive cable, the 饕餮(taotie), which comes in a gorgeous wooden box and has a steel bronze plated y split, the first of its kind I believe.


It does look really nice, that EA aesthetic shining through as usual. Kinda reminds me of the Janus with a chinese motif, the box is a nice touch ala Horus and Leo II.

Though I doubt most of us would be getting one.Importing would probably put the cost sky-high in relation to Janus and Horus and not a lot us would pay that much for a cable.


----------



## KuroKitsu

twister6 said:


> Sorry, don't have too many other gold plated cables.  I did cover comparison with HSA Aurora in my Horus review under comparison section.  Also, reviewed PS Apollonian+ GPC cable long time ago, but need to find it, somewhere in the box.


No worries, I'll take a look at that again and see if I glean anything from those. Hopefully I'll be able to demo a Horus. Just don't want to buy one and have it sitting around if it doesn't match my preference in IEMs


----------



## flipper203

Thanks folks, I've sent a PM to Eric. Sure he is busy these days. I live in France, Paris, so not a country that has a lot of humidity.


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

KuroKitsu said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Janus D. $1099 USD is a killer deal. Passed on Phantom and SE 100 mostly on budget constraints. Sucks to be poor during BF.



Janus is an amazing cable imo. Only its weight is its downside but the sound more than pays off for it. I currently have it with the phantom. If you ever get a chance I can highly recommend it with them. 

What are you going to pair it with?


----------



## KuroKitsu

Audiophonicalistic said:


> Janus is an amazing cable imo. Only its weight is its downside but the sound more than pays off for it. I currently have it with the phantom. If you ever get a chance I can highly recommend it with them.
> 
> What are you going to pair it with?


Ive heard its a little weighter than Aries II 8, so I dont think it'll even be an issue for me. 

I'll probably take it for a spin with the Phantom when I pick up the SE100 next month. For now it's going on the Zeus R.


----------



## aaf evo

KuroKitsu said:


> Ive heard its a little weighter than Aries II 8, so I dont think it'll even be an issue for me.
> 
> I'll probably take it for a spin with the Phantom when I pick up the SE100 next month. For now it's going on the Zeus R.



For me it was significantly thicker and heavier than the Ares 8 wire, I really disliked the ergonomics of the Janus. It’s a damn beautiful and great sounding cable though.

I just picked up the PW Audio 1950s to go with my Legend X. The synergy is perfect.


----------



## KuroKitsu

aaf evo said:


> For me it was significantly thicker and heavier than the Ares 8 wire, I really disliked the ergonomics of the Janus. It’s a damn beautiful and great sounding cable though.
> 
> I just picked up the PW Audio 1950s to go with my Legend X. The synergy is perfect.


I certainly hope my ears cooperate with it, worse case it'll be used at home.


----------



## Gavin C4

Those who are getting their cable terminated to 2.5 for better flexibility for 4.4 or 3.5 devices, better grab these EffectAudio adapters. Although they are slightly on the expensive side, it is important to get high-quality adapters because they really make a difference.


----------



## iichigoz

Guys, Lionheart or Leonidas II for Zeus XRA???


----------



## tim0chan

iichigoz said:


> Guys, Lionheart or Leonidas II for Zeus XRA???


Personally prefer the Lionheart. Warmer, less edge, fills out the mids lost to the adel


----------



## thedanadamsusa

Have recently purchased some universal Legend X, and have a question. I’m loving the dynamic and lively the signature of these IEMS, and while I’m happy to stick with the Ares 4-wire now I wondered what other Legend X owners thought was the best upgrade path for cables? I’ve read through this thread, and several folk seem to like the synergy between the Thor Silver II+. This is a $600 cable though, and a bit over my budget. I already own a Lionheart - which works really well with my current Hermes VI. I’m wondering if anyone has tried the Lionheart with the LX. Btw, I’m running this on a balanced connection out of a Hiby R6, and listen to all types of music. Would really appreciate anyone’s thoughts on this.


----------



## singleended5863

thedanadamsusa said:


> Have recently purchased some universal Legend X, and have a question. I’m loving the dynamic and lively the signature of these IEMS, and while I’m happy to stick with the Ares 4-wire now I wondered what other Legend X owners thought was the best upgrade path for cables? I’ve read through this thread, and several folk seem to like the synergy between the Thor Silver II+. This is a $600 cable though, and a bit over my budget. I already own a Lionheart - which works really well with my current Hermes VI. I’m wondering if anyone has tried the Lionheart with the LX. Btw, I’m running this on a balanced connection out of a Hiby R6, and listen to all types of music. Would really appreciate anyone’s thoughts on this.



The Ares II 8wire are the best fit for your budget ($300).


----------



## aaf evo

thedanadamsusa said:


> Have recently purchased some universal Legend X, and have a question. I’m loving the dynamic and lively the signature of these IEMS, and while I’m happy to stick with the Ares 4-wire now I wondered what other Legend X owners thought was the best upgrade path for cables? I’ve read through this thread, and several folk seem to like the synergy between the Thor Silver II+. This is a $600 cable though, and a bit over my budget. I already own a Lionheart - which works really well with my current Hermes VI. I’m wondering if anyone has tried the Lionheart with the LX. Btw, I’m running this on a balanced connection out of a Hiby R6, and listen to all types of music. Would really appreciate anyone’s thoughts on this.



Budget wise I was a huge fan of the Ares II. The 8 wire is a nice cable too, it adds to the mids and reduces the low end a big while expanding the soundstage. I prefer the 4 wire though for ergonomics.


----------



## thedanadamsusa

Thanks folks - good to know. I noticed Old Dude was a big fan of the Ares 8-wire - even though he has Zeus R. I must say I'm in agreement with him on cables. I have a very good 2 channel system at home, which I've put together over a number of years. While I feel it's well worth investing on quality cables - to a degree, dropping thousands on exotic interconnects, and such, is very much a law of diminishing returns YMMV - just my 10 cents though. So I'm guessing the Lionheart won't have a place in my setup, used with the Legend X? Anyone actually tried this combination?


----------



## Cagin

thedanadamsusa said:


> Have recently purchased some universal Legend X, and have a question. I’m loving the dynamic and lively the signature of these IEMS, and while I’m happy to stick with the Ares 4-wire now I wondered what other Legend X owners thought was the best upgrade path for cables? I’ve read through this thread, and several folk seem to like the synergy between the Thor Silver II+. This is a $600 cable though, and a bit over my budget. I already own a Lionheart - which works really well with my current Hermes VI. I’m wondering if anyone has tried the Lionheart with the LX. Btw, I’m running this on a balanced connection out of a Hiby R6, and listen to all types of music. Would really appreciate anyone’s thoughts on this.


how is the Hiby R6 + Legend X pairing? Notice any hiss or weirdness on the freq spectrum?


----------



## thedanadamsusa

Cagin said:


> how is the Hiby R6 + Legend X pairing? Notice any hiss or weirdness on the freq spectrum?



None at all when I demo’d. I felt the LX and R6 played well together - likely because they’re a hybrid with DD. It’s the main reason I completely avoided a multiple BA solution. Even though there are many fantastic BA IEMS out there, they just aren’t a good fit for the R6. I wanted to avoid introducing a third-party like iEMatch too; as I tried one with my Hermes and felt it offered nothing of benefit. The thing is with the R6, is outside of the well-known impedance issues, the amp section has a decent amount of oomph available - esp if you use a balanced connection.


----------



## Likeimthere

Gavin C4 said:


> Those who are getting their cable terminated to 2.5 for better flexibility for 4.4 or 3.5 devices, better grab these EffectAudio adapters. Although they are slightly on the expensive side, it is important to get high-quality adapters because they really make a difference.



I have those on my to do list. Just doing damage control for my wallet...


----------



## pali

Gavin C4 said:


> Those who are getting their cable terminated to 2.5 for better flexibility for 4.4 or 3.5 devices, better grab these EffectAudio adapters. Although they are slightly on the expensive side, it is important to get high-quality adapters because they really make a difference.



+1 on this.  I have 2 2.5mm female to 3.5mm male adapters: 1 Ibasso and 1 Effect Audio. I love Ibasso products but the Effect Audio adapter is miles ahead.


----------



## thedanadamsusa

aaf evo said:


> Budget wise I was a huge fan of the Ares II. The 8 wire is a nice cable too, it adds to the mids and reduces the low end a big while expanding the soundstage. I prefer the 4 wire though for ergonomics.



If I decided to drop $600 on the Thor II+, do you think it’s the best match up at that price point, with the LX? It’s looking like the Lionheart won't have a place in my setup, used with the Legend X? Have you tried this combination?


----------



## aaf evo

thedanadamsusa said:


> If I decided to drop $600 on the Thor II+, do you think it’s the best match up at that price point, with the LX? It’s looking like the Lionheart won't have a place in my setup, used with the Legend X? Have you tried this combination?



Sorry I have not. I believe @Shecky504 had the Legend X and Thor 8 wire.


----------



## thedanadamsusa

aaf evo said:


> Sorry I have not. I believe @Shecky504 had the Legend X and Thor 8 wire.



Thanks, I’ll PM him.


----------



## ngd3

fiascogarcia said:


> More EA eye candy - Thor II 8 and Eros II 8.



Did you ever compare these? Eros maybe smoother and more balanced?


----------



## thedanadamsusa

ngd3 said:


> Did you ever compare these? Eros maybe smoother and more balanced?



You mean with the Legend X?


----------



## Likeimthere (Nov 27, 2018)

fiascogarcia said:


> More EA eye candy - Thor II 8 and Eros II 8.



Eros II 8 wire with my A18t... the finish of the cable is such an elegant... yet clean finish... review coming soon...


----------



## ngd3

thedanadamsusa said:


> You mean with the Legend X?



Was asking more in general

@Likeimthere 

Can I get a sneak preview? 
That's my plan for next pairing


----------



## fiascogarcia

ngd3 said:


> Did you ever compare these? Eros maybe smoother and more balanced?


Yeah, Eros is a little smoother, but I wouldn't say more balanced.  Both have a nice bass, good natural decay, and no bleeding into the lower mids.  Thor adds a touch of liveliness to the mids and treble, while the Eros is a bit smoother.  Yet, you still get  lots of detail from the Eros, and there's no harshness at all with the Thor, so I wouldn't say one is more balanced than the other, just a slightly different flavor.


----------



## jcdreamer

Gavin C4 said:


> A simple Ares II 8 wires can make a huge difference. Extremely high performance. The pairing is so good with ZeusXR.





proedros said:


> +1 , call me very impressed with how Ares II makes my Zeus XR sound
> 
> Soundstage has expanded , bass hits harder , sound is fullerthan before while keeping Zeus TOTL transparency/separation
> 
> a great cable for the price


 Thanks to your input, I passed on the Janus D and purchased the Ares II 8 wires for my ZeusXR. (Thank you Naivesound).  I'm very happy with the pairing.  I ended up using that saving and bought a 64 Audio U18t on Black Friday.


----------



## KuroKitsu

jcdreamer said:


> Thanks to your input, I passed on the Janus D and purchased the Ares II 8 wires for my ZeusXR. (Thank you Naivesound).  I'm very happy with the pairing.  I ended up using that saving and bought a 64 Audio U18t on Black Friday.


You gotta tell me how you transformed that $800 difference into a U18t


----------



## jcdreamer

I always have my special pal PayPal to help me with making important impulsive decisions.


----------



## flipper203

@EffectAudio please answer to my PM about my lionheart oxydation. Thks


----------



## Likeimthere (Nov 29, 2018)

ngd3 said:


> Was asking more in general
> 
> @Likeimthere
> 
> ...



The Eros II cable doesn't really accentuate anything. . . paired with the A18t, it improves soundstage from the combined cables (as compared to each by themselves), but each cables strengths kind of balances out each cables weaknesses. . . so it just fades into the background.

I haven't listened with the P-Squared Adaptor (the cable is 2.5mm Psquared) yet, but once I can get my hands on one, I'll have to see what changes. . . lol my wallet has suffered enough for now. . .


----------



## Wyville (Nov 29, 2018)

Likeimthere said:


> The Eros II cable doesn't really accentuate anything. . . paired with the A18t, it improves soundstage from the combined cables (as compared to each by themselves), but each cables strengths kind of balances out each cables weaknesses. . . so it just fades into the background.
> 
> I haven't listened with the P-Squared Adaptor (the cable is 2.5mm Psquared) yet, but once I can get my hands on one, I'll have to see what changes. . . lol my wallet has suffered enough for now. . .


Yeah, that was pretty much how I thought about Eros II 8W; It just disappears. Lovely cable and an awesome pairing with the EE Phantom. 

@ngd3 In case you are interested, I put up my review of Eros II 8-wire here on Head-fi yesterday (sadly not with A18t though  ): 
Image Of Perfection


----------



## fiascogarcia

Wyville said:


> Yeah, that was pretty much how I thought about Eros II 8W; It just disappears. Lovely cable and an awesome pairing with the EE Phantom.
> 
> @ngd3 In case you are interested, I put up my review of Eros II 8-wire here on Head-fi yesterday (sadly not with A18t though  ):
> Image Of Perfection


I'm also a big fan of the Eros II 8.  I'm pairing it with the Fourte and it is a beautiful match.  Brings out the mids and really establishes a more cohesive balance overall, top to bottom, while still maintaining the Fourte's large soundstage.  So transparent with both the Phantom and Fourte.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Wyville said:


> Yeah, that was pretty much how I thought about Eros II 8W; It just disappears. Lovely cable and an awesome pairing with the EE Phantom.


Reads review, looks at wallet. Considers putting up a kidney for sale. Dammit Wyville!

Interesting that you put the Tri-Copper X6 as a comparison. I just sent my Exo in for repair so I'll have to wait till it comes back before demoing Phantom with it. I quite liked it on Zeus, but I have Janus D. But based on the X6, it probably wont pair well with Phantom for me. 

Its interesting how many reviews for different cables where they're indicated as being a good match with the Phantom involves some kind of change to the bass. Considering that the bass tuning appears to be integral to the sound signature, its amusing how many people don't like it, myself included.


----------



## singleended5863

Wyville said:


> Yeah, that was pretty much how I thought about Eros II 8W; It just disappears. Lovely cable and an awesome pairing with the EE Phantom.



Dang it! I have to wait until January for my complete Phantoms to pair up with Eros II 8wire. 
EE said 10 working days after receiving the impression (I use my old ones since Spartans year ago) but there will be 5 weeks waiting time. I am confused. However, @Devon Higgins emailed me said that EE is closed on 12/21 until 1/3/19 so the Phantoms will be shipped in the early January. That means I can not enjoy my new toy until then. This is killing me!


----------



## quodjo105

singleended5863 said:


> Dang it! I have to wait until January for my complete Phantoms to pair up with Eros II 8wire.
> EE said 10 working days after receiving the impression (I use my old ones since Spartans year ago) but there will be 5 weeks waiting time. I am confused. However, @Devon Higgins emailed me said that EE is closed on 12/21 until 1/3/19 so the Phantoms will be shipped in the early January. That means I can not enjoy my new toy until then. This is killing me!


Not a good time to order any custom made product because of christmas break. You can pay extra $300 for rush service . i'm in the same situation as you, sucks but for me i'd just wait .


----------



## singleended5863

quodjo105 said:


> Not a good time to order any custom made product because of christmas break. You can pay extra $300 for rush service . i'm in the same situation as you, sucks but for me i'd just wait .



Nah! I am not going to pay an extra $300 for rushing them since I was waiting for the BF sales. It’s okay the wait is worth anyway.


----------



## Wyville

fiascogarcia said:


> I'm also a big fan of the Eros II 8.  I'm pairing it with the Fourte and it is a beautiful match.  Brings out the mids and really establishes a more cohesive balance overall, top to bottom, while still maintaining the Fourte's large soundstage.  So transparent with both the Phantom and Fourte.


Still need to hear the Fourte, but that sounds like quite a pairing. Need to have a good look at my own kidneys I think. 


KuroKitsu said:


> Reads review, looks at wallet. Considers putting up a kidney for sale. Dammit Wyville!
> 
> Interesting that you put the Tri-Copper X6 as a comparison. I just sent my Exo in for repair so I'll have to wait till it comes back before demoing Phantom with it. I quite liked it on Zeus, but I have Janus D. But based on the X6, it probably wont pair well with Phantom for me.
> 
> Its interesting how many reviews for different cables where they're indicated as being a good match with the Phantom involves some kind of change to the bass. Considering that the bass tuning appears to be integral to the sound signature, its amusing how many people don't like it, myself included.


Sorry! 

I think because the Phantom's bass is so important to the signature, it is also a great way to tinker around with the signature. That is what I like with the X6 as well, as it steers in a different direction, more fun compared to the refined sound with Eros II. I prefer Eros II with my Phantom because I listen so much to classical music, but I am also quite partial to the warmth and relative intimacy of the X6. Heck, I love the Phantom with the standard Ares II. Was listening to that as a palate cleanser and it is just so good with jazz. 


singleended5863 said:


> Dang it! I have to wait until January for my complete Phantoms to pair up with Eros II 8wire.
> EE said 10 working days after receiving the impression (I use my old ones since Spartans year ago) but there will be 5 weeks waiting time. I am confused. However, @Devon Higgins emailed me said that EE is closed on 12/21 until 1/3/19 so the Phantoms will be shipped in the early January. That means I can not enjoy my new toy until then. This is killing me!


Poor timing, and I know all about that. I ordered my first CIEMs, the Custom Art Ei.3, just as Piotr was leaving home for Canjam Singapore and a holiday... That was a long wait! But it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Wyville said:


> I think because the Phantom's bass is so important to the signature, it is also a great way to tinker around with the signature. That is what I like with the X6 as well, as it steers in a different direction, more fun compared to the refined sound with Eros II. I prefer Eros II with my Phantom because I listen so much to classical music, but I am also quite partial to the warmth and relative intimacy of the X6. Heck, I love the Phantom with the standard Ares II. Was listening to that as a palate cleanser and it is just so good with jazz.


S'okay, I knew what I was signing up for when I joined headfi "Welcome to headfi  sorry about your wallet" and all that. 

Gotta agree with that. I have yet to find a good matchup for it. It feels the opposite of Zeus where Im trying to shore up the bass and bring some coherency to the mids and treble. With Phantom, Im trying to tone down the bass but increase the seperation on mids and treble. 

The Tri-Copper felt like an Lionheart variant that did all the things I mentioned above for my Zeus. At this point I feel like what I expect from Phantom is non achievable.


----------



## fiascogarcia

KuroKitsu said:


> S'okay, I knew what I was signing up for when I joined headfi "Welcome to headfi  sorry about your wallet" and all that.
> 
> Gotta agree with that. I have yet to find a good matchup for it. It feels the opposite of Zeus where Im trying to shore up the bass and bring some coherency to the mids and treble. With Phantom, Im trying to tone down the bass but increase the seperation on mids and treble.
> 
> The Tri-Copper felt like an Lionheart variant that did all the things I mentioned above for my Zeus. At this point I feel like what I expect from Phantom is non achievable.


Maybe trying to get the Phantom slightly closer to neutral?  I was, not by enough to completely change the signature, but I wanted a little tighter bass, good separation and a touch more sparkle in the treble.  I feel I've gotten that with the Thor II 8.  Just my personal preference.


----------



## KuroKitsu

fiascogarcia said:


> Maybe trying to get the Phantom slightly closer to neutral?  I was, not by enough to completely change the signature, but I wanted a little tighter bass, good separation and a touch more sparkle in the treble.  I feel I've gotten that with the Thor II 8.  Just my personal preference.


Yeah pretty much, I remember going into demo the Spartan and the Phantom had just came out and my dealer let me try it when I mentioned it was neutral that I wanted. I love the sound, it just wasnt my kinda neutral. 

Ive heard that Thor II 8 does a great job. Leo II also exists now so I want to hear what palladium does. My only silver cable atm is gold plated silver and my bigest problem is that theres too much impact (On Zeus that is)


----------



## iron2k

Gavin C4 said:


> Those who are getting their cable terminated to 2.5 for better flexibility for 4.4 or 3.5 devices, better grab these EffectAudio adapters. Although they are slightly on the expensive side, it is important to get high-quality adapters because they really make a difference.


Also the Musashino adapter is great, I have both EA and Musashino.


----------



## Likeimthere

KuroKitsu said:


> Reads review, looks at wallet. Considers putting up a kidney for sale. Dammit Wyville!
> 
> Interesting that you put the Tri-Copper X6 as a comparison. I just sent my Exo in for repair so I'll have to wait till it comes back before demoing Phantom with it. I quite liked it on Zeus, but I have Janus D. But based on the X6, it probably wont pair well with Phantom for me.
> 
> Its interesting how many reviews for different cables where they're indicated as being a good match with the Phantom involves some kind of change to the bass. Considering that the bass tuning appears to be integral to the sound signature, its amusing how many people don't like it, myself included.



LOL I'm in a very similar predicament. . . my wallet has lost weight. . . so its not  feeling too well at the moment. . .


----------



## KuroKitsu

Took a week for Paypal to clear, now Im waiting for Musicteck to ship my Janus D.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Meep, looks like that price for the Janus was killer. 

Heard back from Andrew that they had oversold the Janus D, he offered to either give me the B or wait 7-10 days and EA would build and ship me one or just flat out cancel the order. 

Since Leo II was in stock, I changed my order and Im getting the difference refunded.


----------



## proedros

i am dissapointed in you - you should have topped up and go for the SP1000 

i am also waiting for a mint /used Lionheart to arrive here , the selling price was simply too good to pass

Ares ii (8w) pairs beautifully with Zeus XR , but curiosity will be the death of us (and our wallets) here


----------



## KuroKitsu

proedros said:


> i am dissapointed in you - you should have topped up and go for the SP1000
> 
> i am also waiting for a mint /used Lionheart to arrive here , the selling price was simply too good to pass
> 
> Ares ii (8w) pairs beautifully with Zeus XR , but curiosity will be the death of us (and our wallets) here



Yeah, I know, I'm dissapointed in myself as well. I had my eye on the almost new SP1000SS my dealer listed, but that already got bought up. And theres no way Im buying the SS at full MSRP. 

Ohooo you're gonna enjoy Lionheart with Zeus. 

Yup yup yup, that curiosity will be the death of us, wallets and all.


----------



## Likeimthere

KuroKitsu said:


> Yeah, I know, I'm dissapointed in myself as well. I had my eye on the almost new SP1000SS my dealer listed, but that already got bought up. And theres no way Im buying the SS at full MSRP.
> 
> Ohooo you're gonna enjoy Lionheart with Zeus.
> 
> Yup yup yup, that curiosity will be the death of us, wallets and all.



Speaking of SP1000... Any body tried out effect audio cables on that and the Hugo 2...? I have the Hugo 2 and pondering if the SQ synergy and resolution would work better with the SP1000... anyone tried both?


----------



## KuroKitsu

Unfortunately not. I don't lug a dac/amp around.


----------



## KuroKitsu

DHL just dropped this off thats a weird way to spell Janus D 



 
Both the cable and case look amazing and asthetic as usual


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

I just shared my view for the Eros II: https://www.headfonia.com/review-effect-audio-eros-ii/


----------



## korvin12

Any1 here using Leonidas 2 with Andromeda S? Whats your take on it?


----------



## twister6

korvin12 said:


> Any1 here using Leonidas 2 with Andromeda S? Whats your take on it?



I think Leo II with mmcx connectors would be rare


----------



## YCHANGE

WOHOO DHL Delivered on a Sunday.  Big shout out to Effect Audio and their awesome customer service.

                                 Eros II 8-Wire and                              Ares II 8-Wire


----------



## singleended5863

YCHANGE said:


> WOHOO DHL Delivered on a Sunday.  Big shout out to Effect Audio and their awesome customer service.
> 
> Eros II 8-Wire and                              Ares II 8-Wire



What UIEMs or CIEMs are you hooking up with? I am waiting for my Phantoms to try with both.


----------



## KuroKitsu

YCHANGE said:


> WOHOO DHL Delivered on a Sunday.  Big shout out to Effect Audio and their awesome customer service.
> 
> Eros II 8-Wire and                              Ares II 8-Wire


DHL delivered on Sunday?! Thats a first Ive heard.


----------



## YCHANGE

singleended5863 said:


> What UIEMs or CIEMs are you hooking up with? I am waiting for my Phantoms to try with both.



I've been listening to Vega most of the day with the Eros II on the WM1A.  I've never heard the Vega with so much energy and bass.  This combo came off as a little too forward to me.  The Ares II paired much better with the Vega and seemed to relax it.  Much more space for mids, tighter sub bass, and clear vocals still retained.


----------



## Kiats




----------



## Kiats (Dec 9, 2018)

I just received the gorgeous Leonidas II from Eric. I’ll slowly burn this in off the FitEar Titans and the Sony 1A this week when I’m on the road.


----------



## EffectAudio

【 Save The Dates - Tokyo Portafest 】

Effect Audio team will be travelling to Tokyo this weekend for the annual Portafest exhibition! We'll be bringing along our entire product repertoire including some special ‘Bespoke' ranges.

Drop by to check us out alongside Empire Ears and Jomo Audio!!

New Flash !! ~
We'll be relaunching the Limited "Horus 8" upgrade program and have it first launched in Tokyo before extending to rest of the world!


----------



## patzispatz

flipper203 said:


> @EffectAudio please answer to my PM about my lionheart oxydation. Thks


Has Effect Audio gotten back to you?


----------



## KuroKitsu

Horus 8
Looks at the empty abyss formerly known as my wallet. Whelp I dont even have Horus.

@EffectAudio Occasionally the Psquared plugs have the barrel and plug unscrew, more on my Aries II 8 then anything else. Do you recommend using threadlocker like Loctite makes?


----------



## Likeimthere

Has anyone been able to compare the Horus to the PW 1950s?  I'm doing a review on the 1950s now, but since I have not had the privilege (yet) of drooling over the Horus, I would like to see what I can gauge from those who have experienced both. . . ?  

Man imagine a Horus 8 wire. . .


----------



## EffectAudio

KuroKitsu said:


> Horus 8
> Looks at the empty abyss formerly known as my wallet. Whelp I dont even have Horus.
> 
> @EffectAudio Occasionally the Psquared plugs have the barrel and plug unscrew, more on my Aries II 8 then anything else. Do you recommend using threadlocker like Loctite makes?



Hey buddy, i definitely dont recommend the threadlocker. We deliberately left it open to unscrew so to help with ease of future servicing and upgrades


----------



## Kiats

Apologies for the delay since I receive the Leo II and my initial impressions. I have been on this brutal road trip for the past week.

As you can perhaps tell from the photo, I’ve been running the cable with the Sony 1A and with the FitEar Titan. 

One of the things I loved about the original Leonidas is that it sounded very organic with sufficient transparency. Eric had promised me that the Leo II would take that sound signature that I enjoyed and push it further.

My favourite album for listening to new IEMs or taking cables for a spin is Another World by Cassandra Wilson. The recording is impeccable and the layering and placement of instruments is nuanced yet impactful. 

The songs seems to be simple enough when played on poor sources. But when listened on the above combination, the layering and depth of the recording immediately has anyone sit up and take notice. The Leo II is very transparent in allowing the Titans to shine with excellent treble extension and the right amount of shine but natural decay. This is especially apparent when listening to the many acoustic guitar solos in this album. Every note is clear and yet the plucking of the notes fades naturally and is just right.

The Titans of course are known for their sense of space and the Leo II helps bring that across. But without any exaggeration. If anything else, it is a very immersive experience as I am enveloped by the music. Nice combination with good soundstage.

As for the bass, what I like about how the Titans and the Leo II interact is there seems to be more impact on the bass without losing control. Where the bass line is just part of the passage of music, you can feel the bass without it overwhelming the rest of the music. Very tight and controlled.

Ultimately, at this initial stage, what impressed me is the nimbleness that the Leo II brings to the table with the Titans. There is nary a smear or blurring even where the music picks up or where there a few instruments layered. 

I do love my Titans and what it brings to the table. Thus far, the Leonidas II is helping bring out the excellence that it is. 

I will post more impressions in due course as I spend more time with this combination. If you haven’t tried the Leo II, I think you will be pleasantly surprised by what a 4 wire cable can do in the hands of Eric and his team at Effect Audio.


----------



## Kiats

Oh yes! My bad. This thought got lost once I starting typing on my iPhone: the one word that popped into my mind when I first plugged the Leo II combination in was “pristine”. What clarity and what a clean sound.


----------



## KuroKitsu

EffectAudio said:


> We deliberately left it open to unscrew so to help with ease of future servicing and upgrades



Sounds like an invitation to upgrade to an 8 wire Leo II in the future Eric  another question, it might have gotten lost in the flood of emails you get, how much would it cost to reterminate Aries II 8 in 2.5 BAL?


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Kiats 

I think pleasantly surprised is understating it. After spending 2+ weeks with the Leo II, I'm still wondering with EA ran it as a Heritage Series rather than Hall of Fame because the SQ easily puts it firmly in thaf territory. 

That said I currently own both cables in the Heritage Series and I honestly believe that this lineup is what puts EA above others: the willingness to play around with non-orthodox materials to create new sound signatures.


----------



## EffectAudio

KuroKitsu said:


> Sounds like an invitation to upgrade to an 8 wire Leo II in the future Eric  another question, it might have gotten lost in the flood of emails you get, how much would it cost to reterminate Aries II 8 in 2.5 BAL?



 Send me an email - eric@effectaudio.com. I promise to not let your mail get lost in the fray hahaha


----------



## Wyville

Okay... Am I allowed to say that opening up this box was a slightly arousing experience? I mean, look at it. Even in a crappy picture it looks darn sexy!


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Wyville pictures dont do it justice unless you stage it up like Daniel. Did you scream like an excited child on Xmas morn as well?


----------



## EffectAudio

Rejoice, Horus 4w owners!! Friends who have missed the previous "Horus 8" upgrade campaign can now grab the chance to participate!

"Horus 8" upgrade program will require the customer to send in their "Horus" for the upgrade. Therein, the upgraded full package will entails the following:

1) "Horus 8" 
2) UltraShort RoseGold Adaptor (Choice of 2.5mm-3.5mm / 2.5mm-4.4mm)
3) "Horus 8" pouch
4) "Horus ySplit Keychain" (Customer's Horus 4w Ysplit converted to keychain)

Limited to 30 units!

Enquire from your nearest distributor / dealer for more info!


----------



## Wyville

KuroKitsu said:


> @Wyville pictures dont do it justice unless you stage it up like Daniel. Did you scream like an excited child on Xmas morn as well?


Yeah, I can't compete with Daniel's image quality. Still need a macro lens for that. ...and a better photographer. 

As I opened up the box I only slightly fainted when I saw what was inside and after doing a little happy dance, I was really rather composed.


----------



## Likeimthere

Review of my Eros II 8-wire is up!  You can find it here! 

Happy listening!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Yeah, I can't compete with Daniel's image quality. Still need a macro lens for that. ...and a better photographer.
> 
> As I opened up the box I only slightly fainted when I saw what was inside and after doing a little happy dance, I was really rather composed.



Well, they only get there after three-hour-long arguments with the Sun and two-day's-worth of Photoshop, but I appreciate the kind words nonetheless.  Can't wait to hear your impressions of the Phantom + Leo II combo, brother. I reckon this faint-and-happy-dance routine is about to get an encore.


----------



## ezekiel77

Ho! Ho! Ho!


 

Thank you for the early Xmas treat. Big shoutout to @EffectAudio and @Deezel177 for making this happen. I shall do my bestest to evaluate this amazing cable.


----------



## Likeimthere

I'm jealous. . .  Enjoy!  Looking forward to hearing your impressions of it! 



ezekiel77 said:


> Ho! Ho! Ho!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the early Xmas treat. Big shoutout to @EffectAudio and @Deezel177 for making this happen. I shall do my bestest to evaluate this amazing cable.


----------



## ezekiel77

Likeimthere said:


> I'm jealous. . .  Enjoy!  Looking forward to hearing your impressions of it!


Very early impressions in one word: grand.


----------



## Kerouac (Dec 21, 2018)

Wyville said:


> Okay... Am I allowed to say that opening up this box was a slightly arousing experience? I mean, look at it. Even in a crappy picture it looks darn sexy!





ezekiel77 said:


> Ho! Ho! Ho!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the early Xmas treat. Big shoutout to @EffectAudio and @Deezel177 for making this happen. I shall do my bestest to evaluate this amazing cable.


Congrats and enjoy guys 
It looks marvelous and first impressions / reviews have been extremely positive so far.

I'm almost out of audiobudget for this year, but at least I've got enough budget left for a dec. 31 _(Frekkel)_ lottery ticket.
So, with that €30 million in my bankaccount a Leo II might be* my first 2019 order 

_*...and maybe a modest 64 wire Horus just to go with it, nahahahaha_


----------



## Wyville (Dec 21, 2018)

Deezel177 said:


> Well, they only get there after three-hour-long arguments with the Sun and two-day's-worth of Photoshop, but I appreciate the kind words nonetheless.  Can't wait to hear your impressions of the Phantom + Leo II combo, brother. I reckon this faint-and-happy-dance routine is about to get an encore.


 _"Let's give myself a little sneak preview..." _




Yeah, you're right Daniel... This. So very very _this_. 


ezekiel77 said:


> Very early impressions in one word: grand.


Listening with my Phantom I am starting to lean towards "flawless". And that is coming right off the back of Horus and the Han Sound Venom. This synergy man... [giggles like a little schoolgirl]


Kerouac said:


> Congrats and enjoy guys
> It looks marvelous and first impressions / reviews have been extremely positive so far.
> 
> I'm almost out of audiobudget for this year, but at least I've got enough budget left for a new years _(Frekkel)_ lottery ticket.
> ...


You really need to hear this at some point. As soon as we both have time we'll catch up on the lunch we missed yesterday and I will let Leonidas II transport you to sonic bliss and beyond.


----------



## Bart147

When I bought the Ares II 8-wire at CanJam London it was by far the most expensive cable I ever bought , at the time I was very happy with it and I consider the Ares II 8-wire still fantastic value for money . 
A couple of weeks ago i took the plunge and bought a barely used Leo II at triple the price of the 8-wire and i must say : WM1Z + Leo II + Phantom = pure audio bliss , the Leo II is worth every penny !


----------



## KuroKitsu

At this point I have to ask @EffectAudio whether the Leo II is actually a 8 wire that they pointed their palladium powered shrink ray at


----------



## EffectAudio

Simply amazing!! The "Horus 8" program slots are fully taken and sold out less than 24 hrs after it's launch! Thank you all for the massive support in Effect Audio and our products!

- Eric


----------



## Likeimthere

EffectAudio said:


> Simply amazing!! The "Horus 8" program slots are fully taken and sold out less than 24 hrs after it's launch! Thank you all for the massive support in Effect Audio and our products!
> 
> - Eric



One day... lol one day.


----------



## KuroKitsu

I wonder how many Horus actually exists in the wild. For all 30 spaces to be filled in a day is impressive to say the least.

Also teasing something involving nylon on Facebook, perhaps sleeved cables ala Black Editions?


----------



## Deezel177

KuroKitsu said:


> I wonder how many Horus actually exists in the wild. For all 30 spaces to be filled in a day is impressive to say the least.
> 
> Also teasing something involving nylon on Facebook, perhaps sleeved cables ala Black Editions?



I doubt it. It looks like nothing more than a new Y-split.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Deezel177 said:


> I doubt it. It looks like nothing more than a new Y-split.


Yeah thats what I thought initially, but I noticed in the distant past, that EA had done a sleeved Thor. 

Hope it's an option since I very much prefer the current Y-Split. 

Btw I was reading on your interview with Kumitate Lab, any plans on doing one with EA in the future?


----------



## Deezel177

KuroKitsu said:


> Yeah thats what I thought initially, but I noticed in the distant past, that EA had done a sleeved Thor.
> 
> Hope it's an option since I very much prefer the current Y-Split.
> 
> Btw I was reading on your interview with Kumitate Lab, any plans on doing one with EA in the future?



Definitely! I’ve tossed the idea over to Eric and he’s all for it. Of course, these interviews take quite a bit of time to put together since I personalise each interview to the guest after due research. Expect it in 2019, though.


----------



## Kiats

Just continuing my impressions during my burn in of the Leo II. 

I’ve been solidly on the ground this past week. Even though it’s been hectic at work and outside. 

I’ve started moving the Leo II and Titan on to the Sony NW WM1Z. Whilst I must say that the combo was fantastic on the 1A, it is simply staggering on the 1Z. The 1Z is of course jaw dropping in the quality and layering of bass, whilst retaining excellent sparkling trebles. 

The Leo II shines by not being there: it conveys all that is awesome on the 1Z and allows the sound quality and tonality of the 1Z come through with crystal clear effortlessness. What the Leo II does do however is to shine the spotlight on the nuanced bass of the 1Z and it’s seductive mids, especially with female vocals. 

I have been spending some quality time with Sandy Lam, my favourite HK singer. With the assistance of the Leo II, she has been plucking at the strings of my heart. Very moving stuff!

Of course there are those who will swear by the SP1000 because they think the tonality of the 1Z being too thick. Well, I have the SP1000Cu and what I will says is where the SP1000 is wider in its  soundstage, the 1Z is much deeper and layered. One should give the 1Z a listen with your TOTL IEM: I suspect you will complain less about thickness of the sound of the 1Z. 

I still maintain that the Leo II is crystal clear but with no hint of brittleness or anaemia. On the 1Z, another quality shines through: the background is so very black too as well. When I discussed this with Eric, he agrees and says that this is down to the palladium.

I have received exciting news that my FitEar Air2 will arrive on Wednesday. I shall no doubt give them a listen with the Leo II too. So, stay tuned.


----------



## Deezel177

*Tada!*


----------



## ezekiel77

Merry Christmas and happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## EffectAudio

It's come to the end of 2018. I would like to thank everyone for your support of Effect Audio within Head-Fi and especially the lot of you who take cares of this thread when i couldn't get online during the hectic flight schedules. Beta testers and reviewers who gave their honest feedback to help improve our R&D and of course our users and supporters of Effect Audio. Many campaigns and activities would not have been possible without the support of you guys!

*THANK YOU!*​
For the new members who've joined the Effect Audio Community, we warmly welcome you. 

In 2019, Effect Audio will be making some BIG changes & NEW innovations and we look forward to sharing the news with you as soon as we can!

Look forward to meeting each and every one of you soon. Have a blessed X'mas with you and your family. 

-Eric

*
*


----------



## Ultrainferno (Dec 24, 2018)

Our $2100USD Christmas combo giveaway is now LIVE! This special week you can win a Vision Ears VE5 CIEM and an Effect Audio Lionheart cable combo. Good luck and Merry Christmas!!

https://www.headfonia.com/giveaway-15-christmas-package/


----------



## singleended5863

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all Head-Fiers especially to Effect Audio. Hope will see more exciting hot new cables!


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> *Tada!*


Very nice to see some love for the Musician's Y-split! 


Ultrainferno said:


> Our $2100USD Christmas combo giveaway is now LIVE! This special week you can win a Vision Ears VE5 CIEM and an Effect AudioLionheart cable combo. All oGood luck and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/giveaway-15-christmas-package/


Used this pairing when I reviewed the VE5 and Lionheart, and it is extraordinarily good. Definitely one of my favourite pairings, so somebody is going to be very lucky indeed!


----------



## singleended5863

Wyville said:


> Very nice to see some love for the Musician's Y-split!
> 
> Used this pairing when I reviewed the VE5 and Lionheart, and it is extraordinarily good. Definitely one of my favourite pairings, so somebody is going to be very lucky indeed!



I am eyeing the Ve5 for awhile and almost ready to order but realize that I am awaiting the EE Phantoms coming soon.


----------



## Wyville

singleended5863 said:


> I am eyeing the Ve5 for awhile and almost ready to order but realize that I am awaiting the EE Phantoms coming soon.


I really miss the sound of the VE5, as I thought they were really quite special. They would sit near the top of my wish list if it were not for the fact that I am still reluctant to give CIEMs another try and Vision Ears does not offer them as universals (despite the demo shells being extremely high quality). My main consolation is that I have the Phantom and that those with Leonidas II is another extraordinarily good pairing.


----------



## proedros

hey @Wyville how does VE5 sound in general - bass monster ? mid love ? clarity power ?

on another EA matter , i put ares ii (8w) back in my Zeus XR , which is a great pair with XR

i think that this is the end of the line for buys for me , wm1a+XR + eos/lionheart/ares ii , are a very decent setup

more buys if/when we win a lottery , looks like upgraditis is dormant at last


----------



## KuroKitsu (Dec 24, 2018)

proedros said:


> i think that this is the end of the line for buys for me , wm1a+XR + eos/lionheart/ares ii , are a very decent setup
> 
> more buys if/when we win a lottery , looks like upgraditis is dormant at last



Aka "Endgame". I know that feeling of relief though.Having the AK SE100 in my chain and literally having the cost of my setup at ~5600 Cdn, I'm not hearing the siren calls anymore. That is until either Zeus or SE100 goes on the fritz, of EA deciding to drop something more glorious than Leo II.


----------



## quodjo105

What's the turn around time if you order the Leo II ?


----------



## Wyville

proedros said:


> hey @Wyville how does VE5 sound in general - bass monster ? mid love ? clarity power ?
> 
> on another EA matter , i put ares ii (8w) back in my Zeus XR , which is a great pair with XR
> 
> ...


The VE5 are all about the mids and have a very charateristic sound that is on the edge between musical and clinical. It is very restrained yet capable of rendering tangible emotions in solo performances. I felt they were real specialists and brighter in tonality, but still very smooth. Lionheart adds a little bit of warmth to give the VE5 an exceptionally refined natural tonality.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Wyville said:


> The VE5 are all about the mids and have a very charateristic sound that is on the edge between musical and clinical. It is very restrained yet capable of rendering tangible emotions in solo performances. I felt they were real specialists and brighter in tonality, but still very smooth. Lionheart adds a little bit of warmth to give the VE5 an exceptionally refined natural tonality.


Too bad VE doesn't do universals. I'd gladly give them a try consider I have more cables than IEMs currently.


----------



## Likeimthere

Merry Christmas to all the Headfiers!!! Celebrate with the ones you love...


----------



## Wyville

KuroKitsu said:


> Too bad VE doesn't do universals. I'd gladly give them a try consider I have more cables than IEMs currently.


It is indeed a shame that the only universals they offer are the Erlkönig, while the demo units are actually incredibly good. VE have some really special sounding IEMs, each one with a distinct character. Hopefully the Erlkönig is a first step towards VE offering more (and more affordable) universal IEMs.  

And of course... Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## EffectAudio

quodjo105 said:


> What's the turn around time if you order the Leo II ?



1 - 2 weeks thereabouts


----------



## Segafreak

Wyville said:


> The VE5 are all about the mids and have a very charateristic sound that is on the edge between musical and clinical. It is very restrained yet capable of rendering tangible emotions in solo performances. I felt they were real specialists and brighter in tonality, but still very smooth. Lionheart adds a little bit of warmth to give the VE5 an exceptionally refined natural tonality.


Would you happen to know how the VE5 would compare to EE Phantom or Kumitate Corona? Looking at a new ciem later this year to complement my Fitear 435s


----------



## Wyville

Segafreak said:


> Would you happen to know how the VE5 would compare to EE Phantom or Kumitate Corona? Looking at a new ciem later this year to complement my Fitear 435s


I have not heard the Corona or the 435s, but do own the Phantom. The VE5 are brighter, with a stronger emphasis on the mids, compared to the warmth of the Phantom. Personally, I find the Phantom very versatile and I think they work well with every type of music, while I considered the VE5 to be real specialists for vocals and solo performances. The VE5 were also more towards a clinical sound, although capable of conveying emotions really well, they were just very "precise" or "proper" in how they sounded. I don't think I have ever been able to explain it well enough, but it is what makes the VE5 so special. 

Mind you, I have not heard them back-to-back because I only had a demo unit of the VE5 over for a few weeks before I got my Phantom. But the Phantom are definitely the warmer, thicker sounding IEMs. With a cable such as Lionheart the VE5 get a little bit extra warmth and gives a very neutral-natural type of sound that I thought was very special. 

If you are curious about the VE5, I can highly recommend getting in touch with Vision Ears to see if they can arrange for a demo. They were extremely helpful when I contacted them and they ended up sending their entire demo line to my audiologist in London, before sending me the VE5 demo for a review. Also, I see in your profile that you are located in Singapore, which means you can drop by Euphoria Audio, where you can probably demo them as well and compare directly to the Phantom and your 435s. I expect you will also be able to try out the VE5 + Lionheart pairing and (if your budget allows) the Phantom Leonidas II pairing, which I think is also very special.


----------



## Deezel177

Segafreak said:


> Would you happen to know how the VE5 would compare to EE Phantom or Kumitate Corona? Looking at a new ciem later this year to complement my Fitear 435s



Piggybacking off of what @Wyville's said, I believe there are Corona demos at Treoo as well.


----------



## Alson Chua

Guys,

I just post a small review for Lionheart on my own free time. Feel free to go read it and let me know what your thoughts! thanks!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-lionheart.22371/reviews#review-21394


----------



## proedros

nice review , i am also pairing Zeus XR with LH (4w) and i think i prefer it to my ares ii (8w) 

LH keeps the Zeus transparency while adding some lows/mids body


----------



## Alson Chua

proedros said:


> nice review , i am also pairing Zeus XR with LH (4w) and i think i prefer it to my ares ii (8w)
> 
> LH keeps the Zeus transparency while adding some lows/mids body



Yup, LH is body everywhere.. you can try Leo2 too.. very good


----------



## quodjo105

How


Alson Chua said:


> Yup, LH is body everywhere.. you can try Leo2 too.. very good


 What's your take on  phantom >leo2>dx200 amp8. ?


----------



## Alson Chua (Jan 2, 2019)

quodjo105 said:


> How
> 
> What's your take on  phantom >leo2>dx200 amp8. ?



Its a tad more liquidity on the mid, the low and high also more prominent but smooth in the same time

If your budget allow, get leo2. You won’t regret with this combo


----------



## Segafreak

Deezel177 said:


> Piggybacking off of what @Wyville's said, I believe there are Corona demos at Treoo as well.


Thanks! Yeah realised it a bit after I posted initially. Cheers!


----------



## larfboy

do you need anything more than the Ares II on a EE Bravado? just getting my feet wet in this dangerous community. I just went with the 3.5 Ares as it's most convenient for my use right now but i am interested in a possible cable upgrade if it's worth while with the Bravado. Thanks in advance!


----------



## iron2k

larfboy said:


> do you need anything more than the Ares II on a EE Bravado? just getting my feet wet in this dangerous community. I just went with the 3.5 Ares as it's most convenient for my use right now but i am interested in a possible cable upgrade if it's worth while with the Bravado. Thanks in advance!


I'm using Thor II with my Bravado and I like the synergy. I feel it tight the bass and bring up little more details.


----------



## Alson Chua

larfboy said:


> do you need anything more than the Ares II on a EE Bravado? just getting my feet wet in this dangerous community. I just went with the 3.5 Ares as it's most convenient for my use right now but i am interested in a possible cable upgrade if it's worth while with the Bravado. Thanks in advance!



Depends what genre you’re listening to, Ares II 8wire, Eros II, Lionheart and Leo2 all further elevate your bravado


----------



## Notinspired

Hello everyone!!


First of all, thanks for sharing all this knowledge. I’m currently at page 68 (it takes time to read everything ahah). I have several questions indeed.

On EA website, they say « For JH24 Set (With Bass Control), it is only available for 6wires or 8wires configuration. Please write in a "Bespoke" request to us. ». Does it mean we can order cables with 6 wires also? Eric told once that the 8 wires braids offer a more dynamic and fuller, lusher sound compared to 4 wires. Also, what is the additional cost of these?

I’m really new in this area so I’m still lost about making a decision between Ares II+, Eros II+, Lionheart, Thor Silver II+. All of these cables seem a good choice, but my wallet won’t allow me to buy all of these and my country don’t have a reseller where I could try them. Here is my dilemma and where I need your knowledge!

I currently owned the Dream Earz aud-5X. I really love the restitution. It’s bass heavy when coupled with my Cayin N3. I would like to add some resolution, separation and soundstage. In my mind, I want something more refined like closing my eyes and feeling like at a concert of classical music or at a metal festival. Also, bass need more control and details IMO. All of these wrapping into emotions and keeping a kind of warmth tone! What would you guyz advice?

Another dilemma for a newbie like me is about termination. Hiby R6 Pro has a 4.4mm balanced and EA has a classic 4.4mm balanced. Hiby R6 has a 2.5mm balanced and EA has a PSquared 2.5mm balanced. Is there a huge difference between both setups?

Finally, do you think EA can make a small cable (<5cm) adaptor for ease of use? Like a 4.4mm/2.5mm balanced to a 3.5mm (for mobile device). Of course, the aim is to have the same composition of the bought cable. For example, a small cable adaptor made of Lionheart component to connect with a Lionheart cable.


Thank youuuuuuuu guyz and I apologize for this long message


----------



## Kerouac

I just posted this in another thread, but as the EA Horus also came by, I will also share my impressions over here...

During the past weeks I had (and still have) 3 interesting loaners over at my house, thanks to Nic (and @Wyville for forwarding them to me). The following is just a basic impressions trilogy of those loaners. As they were the only items that I listened to during that period, it felt as if there was some kinda connection between the three, while logically there wasn’t any, besides that they’re expensive items on a loan. Anyway, here we go...


*1) EarSonics Grace:* The _‘French’_ connection


 

Now, there’s a movie called The French Connection (1971) with Gene Hackman and Roy Scheider. This was a raw and _'in your face'_ kind of movie. I would say that the EarSonics Grace, although they’re made in France, are almost the opposite of that. They have a very sophisticated and elegant (not raw at all) way of bringing you lots of detail and the soundstage is impressive. A beautiful and gracefull (name well chosen) signature indeed.

Just before I got them I read some reviews on them, so it wasn’t a total surprise that they sounded good. The part about the Spiral Dot (usually my favorites with universals) tips written by @subguy812 immediately worked in a _'Don’t push the red button'_ kind of way for me...





...and of course they got stuck in my ears on both sides when I removed the Grace. But luckily after 3 hours of intense surgery everything was allright again. I also (tried and) had to agree on the cable part. I’m aware that the Grace was tuned with the stock cable in mind, but I couldn’t help prefering it with an aftermarket cable like the Ares II over the stock cable myself too.


*2) Empire Ears Legend X:* The _‘Sweet Holy Mother of Bass’_ connection


 

The Legend X was one of the few IEMs that I was still curious about over the last year. And I was even a bit afraid that when I should get that chance I might like them over my Phantom.

When I first listened to the Legend X it was with the Effect Audio Horus cable and I was very impressed (understatement) from the start. Especially the (gotta love that DD) bass and soundstage immediately stood out, but that was no surprise as I also read quite some positive impressions/reviews over the last year on this one. It sounded extremely good, dynamic and holographic to my ears and I think that Zeus XR + Legend X + Phantom could be a _'close to perfection'_ IEM trilogy collection. Not much left to wish for with those 3 signatures in tha house, except a good source to do them justice of course. Quality wise they're not that far apart imo, but they surely do have different strengths and therefor I can also totally understand why one might prefer one of them above the others. Imo they all 3 already have a well deserved legendary status.


*3) Effect Audio Horus:* The_ ‘Golden Touch’_ connection


 

Yes, I’m a cable believer and I’m aware that many of you out there are not. But my ears and brain are able to convince me (which is enough for me) that I can hear differences in sound signature / quality when I switch from one cable to another.

When I switched the EA Horus after a few days from the Legend X to the Phantom it totally hit the _'Sweet Spot'_ for me. I just couldn't get myself to switch back to another cable after that. I already liked the Phantom a lot with the Ares II 8 wire over the past months, but with the Horus the clarity, resolution and imaging improved in a way that I found hard to categorize as _'fine tuning'_. The Phantom clearly scaled up to my ears and that was not something that made me 100% happy, as I also realised at the same time that there is no way that I can talk myself into spending another $1600 on a cable right now. So, I will enjoy this combination while I can and will try to convince myself that it was just a sweet (spot) dream once it has gone back to its original owner.

Untill now I considered the Zeus XR (switch mainly on R) + PW1960 2 wire from the RW AK380 Cu as my best (at least in a technical way) sounding synergy combination.
But now the Phantom + EA Horus from the LPG probably has surpassed that synergy wise and conquered that personal #1 spot.


 
Solid gold to my ears!!!

Btw, none of the above Christmass tree decoration items was hurt during the above smartphone photoshoot.
Thanks for reading and best 2019 (audio) wishes to all of you out there!


----------



## Deezel177

Kerouac said:


> I just posted this in another thread, but as the EA Horus also came by, I will also share my impressions over here...
> 
> During the past weeks I had (and still have) 3 interesting loaners over at my house, thanks to Nic (and @Wyville for forwarding them to me). The following is just a basic impressions trilogy of those loaners. As they were the only items that I listened to during that period, it felt as if there was some kinda connection between the three, while logically there wasn’t any, besides that they’re expensive items on a loan. Anyway, here we go...
> 
> ...



Excellent to see writing again, my friend! I too was particularly impressed by the Grace when I tried them in Singapore. I love their refined, effortless _house sound _nowadays and I can't wait to see what else comes of it.


----------



## EffectAudio

Notinspired said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> 
> First of all, thanks for sharing all this knowledge. I’m currently at page 68 (it takes time to read everything ahah). I have several questions indeed.
> ...



Replied on your email  Hope this helps. But in case others are curious, your preference do sound like a "Lionheart"


----------



## Notinspired

Hello there,

Thank you Eric for your email and for your recommandation! 

I would like to know if you, people, have picture with 2.5-3.5mm adaptor (a small straight or a right angled) plugged with EA cable and a DAP to see the size? That would be kind and helpful to see it in action.


----------



## kubig123

Notinspired said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Thank you Eric for your email and for your recommandation!
> 
> I would like to know if you, people, have picture with 2.5-3.5mm adaptor (a small straight or a right angled) plugged with EA cable and a DAP to see the size? That would be kind and helpful to see it in action.


Check this page, the 2nd review shows the adapter compared to the EA plug and a couple of different daps.
The adapter is not bigger than a right angle 3.5mm plug

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-thor-silver-ii.22045/reviews


----------



## Notinspired

kubig123 said:


> Check this page, the 2nd review shows the adapter compared to the EA plug and a couple of different daps.
> The adapter is not bigger than a right angle 3.5mm plug
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-thor-silver-ii.22045/reviews



Perfect, thank you!


----------



## aaf evo

Can someone explain why the Horus MSRP has rose $200 USD?


----------



## CalvinW

EA trying to rake in the $$$?


----------



## aaf evo

The Horus 8 upgrade program on musicteck also went up in price.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Probably Trump screwing around. When you base stuff on USD backed by gold. crap gets expensive, especially gold. EA probably took making Horus at a lower profit margin for a while. 

Though 1800 USD is realllllly hefty even for me.


----------



## SeeSax

@aaf evo I noticed that too. Very odd. I mean, the price of gold has been fluctuating since long before IEM cables and considering these cables probably have far less than a gram of gold in them (which costs $41 currently) I am not so sure this is currency-related. Although, who knows. Either way, I was kind of hoping Horus would go down in price over time so that I could own it one day  

-Collin-


----------



## KuroKitsu

SeeSax said:


> @aaf evo I noticed that too. Very odd. I mean, the price of gold has been fluctuating since long before IEM cables and considering these cables probably have far less than a gram of gold in them (which costs $41 currently) I am not so sure this is currency-related. Although, who knows. Either way, I was kind of hoping Horus would go down in price over time so that I could own it one day
> 
> -Collin-


Thats very true, I guess they figure there was enough demand for it? Usually prices don't get raised unless they're sure they can get a bigger pie. I'll just cross my fingers and hope for a 4 wire palladium copper to come as a heritage I guess.


----------



## SeeSax

KuroKitsu said:


> Thats very true, I guess they figure there was enough demand for it? Usually prices don't get raised unless they're sure they can get a bigger pie. I'll just cross my fingers and hope for a 4 wire palladium copper to come as a heritage I guess.



The cable you describe is probably exactly what I am looking for! Come on EA, get that Palladium onto the copper and let's do this


----------



## kaikai1805 (Jan 18, 2019)

Having the 435 for few years and got the phantom last year. For me phantom does what i miss in my westone es5, especially the bass area (im not a bassfreak) and the smooth yet thick vocals. In fact its on another level.
It did take short awhile for me to slowly appreciate the phantom even more. But one thing that i feel is phantom is slightly more dependent on the source. With 435 i wouldnt have much issue thinking what to pair it with. But phantom you will need to find the right source for you to hit the sweet spot. And wm1a does it for me.
Oh and my phantom is more sensitive to hiss as compared to my 435. (Above is just my personal opinion, i might be wrong)

You can contact euphoria audio to test out the phantom or the ve5. And do check out the EA cables pairing with those or even with your 435  





Segafreak said:


> Would you happen to know how the VE5 would compare to EE Phantom or Kumitate Corona? Looking at a new ciem later this year to complement my Fitear 435s


----------



## KuroKitsu

I decided to swap out Leo II on my Zeus about a week ago for the  PS Exo Tri-Copper. I didnt last for more than 4-5 days before I swapped Leo II, its just so perfect.


----------



## jcdreamer

If I want to splurge on a cable to be used with the Zeus and maybe the 64 Audio U18t, which one would you recommend between the Leo II and the Janus D?


----------



## EffectAudio

The 'Bespoke' 8 wire upgrade is back by popular demand!!

https://www.effectaudio.com/8wupgrade.html

Promo period (GMT+8):
Active till - 31st January 2019 2359 hrs

We launched the 8w upgrade program in the midst of September 2018 and boy was it an busy month! Since then we've received numerous request to have this program re-listed.

We hear ya' and we're bringing this back ONLINE! Users of Jomo Audio / Empire Ears equipped with our stock Ares II are welcomed to participate too!

= While Stocks Lasts / Campaign Ends =


----------



## EffectAudio

Euphoria Audio web page is now Live!


----------



## Wyville

Just listening to some Beethoven 9th (Karajan 1977) with this and it is absolutely spine tingling! Leo II makes for an amazing pairing with my Phantom.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Just listening to some Beethoven 9th (Karajan 1977) with this and it is absolutely spine tingling! Leo II makes for an amazing pairing with my Phantom.



Was just edging SY to build me a Leo II 8wires to play with yesterday... Failed miserably unfortunately


----------



## KuroKitsu

Wyville said:


> Just listening to some Beethoven 9th (Karajan 1977) with this and it is absolutely spine tingling! Leo II makes for an amazing pairing with my Phantom.


Lol didnt you say that about the Lionheart and Aries II 8 as well? 
Good thing I own all 3


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Was just edging SY to build me a Leo II 8wires to play with yesterday... Failed miserably unfortunately


Darn it! 


KuroKitsu said:


> Lol didnt you say that about the Lionheart and Aries II 8 as well?
> Good thing I own all 3


LOL! Yeah, it has been a really fun journey of exploration to see how different cables synergise with the Phantom, each bringing their own strengths. I have been considering writing about that more in-depth in my Leo II review to show how, in my opinion, the Phantom scale with different cables. So far I find that Leo II is the best pairing I have tried, and that includes heavy weights such as Horus and the Han Sound Audio Venom, which I personally felt made the Phantom a little too dry. Leo II seems to find a sweet spot where technical performance is outstanding and yet the music still flows organically. The closest competitor right now is the SilverFi R1, which also sounds amazing, but is a little problematic due to the ergonomics.


----------



## EffectAudio




----------



## duaned

What would be the best choice to maximise bass on the Solaris?


----------



## Likeimthere (Jan 24, 2019)

@EffectAudio

Lol can SY build me one? Doesn’t even need to be 8 wire... it can be 4, 8, 12, 16 wire...For um... “review” purposes... 

One can dream sometimes... lol


----------



## KuroKitsu

@EffectAudio 

Hey Eric, bug SY for a Leo II 8 upgrade program for us lunatics who need more


----------



## ctaxxxx

So I FINALLY went ahead and bought a (used) Ares II 8-wire. Been hesitant for a while ever sine they were first announced, since I was worried the mids might be thinner than I was looking for and the treble too harsh. I essentially wanted a warmer Ares II+ I guess. This is especially after hearing the Thor II, which I felt was too much mid-bass, too thin in the mids, and very dry tonality.

Now that I have them, I see all my worries were for nothing! These things are amazing! They have more bass than the Ares II+ (if my memory serves me correctly), while having smoother upper mids and treble. The bass really comes out with these, but it's still so clean and tight! The treble is just perfect! These tuned the Oriolus mk2 EXACTLY how I wanted them (will try with my Hyla CE-5 later). The mids do have more presence than the II+, but the larger soundstage balances it out from sounding too forward and harsh.

The only downside would be the lack of a chin slider. I'll buy some elastic dental bands though, so no big deal.


----------



## jcdreamer

I'm glad to see that you're enjoying your Ares II 8-wire.  It's almost a bargain in this hobby.


----------



## ctaxxxx (Jan 28, 2019)

Can someone help me?!

I went to try the Ares II 8-wire with my Hyla CE-5. After a few minutes, I heard a really LOUD pop and then A LOT of noise. I restarted my DAP and listened to my iPhone, but the loud noise was still there. I almost had a heart attack thinking the drivers suddenly busted. I switched the cable back to my Oriolus and had no issue with either sources. I switched the Hyla CE-5 back to the 4-wire Eos, and it sounded normal again, like nothing ever happened.

Can someone explain this? Is there some compatibility issues with the 8-wire cable and some IEMs? I'm worried to try the Ares II 8-wire again with the Hyla CE-5.


----------



## Deezel177

ctaxxxx said:


> Can someone help me?!
> 
> I went to try the Ares II with my Hyla CE-5. After a few minutes, I heard a really LOUD pop and then A LOT of noise. I restarted my DAP and listened to my iPhone, but the loud noise was still there. I almost had a heart attack thinking the drivers suddenly busted. I switched the cable back to my Oriolus and had no issue with either sources. I switched the Hyla CE-5 back to the 4-wire Eos, and it sounded normal again, like nothing ever happened.
> 
> Can someone explain this? Is there some compatibility issues with the 8-wire cable and some IEMs? I'm worried to try the Ares II 8-wire again with the Hyla CE-5.



There's a possibly a short occurred between the DAP and the cable. This was the case when a short occurred in my modded AK70. Perhaps one of the terminations accidentally made contact with a pole it wasn't supposed to. I'd recommend sending the cable back to EA for inspection and - potentially - repair.


----------



## bflat

ctaxxxx said:


> Can someone help me?!
> 
> I went to try the Ares II 8-wire with my Hyla CE-5. After a few minutes, I heard a really LOUD pop and then A LOT of noise. I restarted my DAP and listened to my iPhone, but the loud noise was still there. I almost had a heart attack thinking the drivers suddenly busted. I switched the cable back to my Oriolus and had no issue with either sources. I switched the Hyla CE-5 back to the 4-wire Eos, and it sounded normal again, like nothing ever happened.
> 
> Can someone explain this? Is there some compatibility issues with the 8-wire cable and some IEMs? I'm worried to try the Ares II 8-wire again with the Hyla CE-5.



If you have a multi-meter it will be very easy to check for shorts. you can get very inexpensive ones on Amazon. just make sure it has continuity check. You just check each combination of the plug sections and no 2 sections should be connected (testing with the ear pieces removed).


----------



## singleended5863

ctaxxxx said:


> Can someone help me?!
> 
> I went to try the Ares II 8-wire with my Hyla CE-5. After a few minutes, I heard a really LOUD pop and then A LOT of noise. I restarted my DAP and listened to my iPhone, but the loud noise was still there. I almost had a heart attack thinking the drivers suddenly busted. I switched the cable back to my Oriolus and had no issue with either sources. I switched the Hyla CE-5 back to the 4-wire Eos, and it sounded normal again, like nothing ever happened.
> 
> Can someone explain this? Is there some compatibility issues with the 8-wire cable and some IEMs? I'm worried to try the Ares II 8-wire again with the Hyla CE-5.



Maybe the Hyla-CE5 does match tge 4wire instead of 8wire. I have both 4 and 8 wire and tried every single DAP I own without any kind of problems.


----------



## ctaxxxx

Deezel177 said:


> There's a possibly a short occurred between the DAP and the cable. This was the case when a short occurred in my modded AK70. Perhaps one of the terminations accidentally made contact with a pole it wasn't supposed to. I'd recommend sending the cable back to EA for inspection and - potentially - repair.



I'm not sure what's going on anymore. It ONLY affects the Hyla CE-5, and if both sides are plugged in. I tested each L & R side individually, and there is no issue. The static even switched sides... Is there something wrong with the monitor? 

The Oriolus seems fine so far.


----------



## ctaxxxx

bflat said:


> If you have a multi-meter it will be very easy to check for shorts. you can get very inexpensive ones on Amazon. just make sure it has continuity check. You just check each combination of the plug sections and no 2 sections should be connected (testing with the ear pieces removed).



Is there a video that explains this? I looked at the devices on Amazon and read your description, and none of it makes sense... I have zero experience with this stuff.


----------



## bflat

ctaxxxx said:


> Is there a video that explains this? I looked at the devices on Amazon and read your description, and none of it makes sense... I have zero experience with this stuff.



Here is a good video:



You want to do a continuity check.


----------



## ctaxxxx

bflat said:


> Here is a good video:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to do a continuity check.




So I just touch each section of the 4.4mm plug with one end, then a single pin on the 2-pin side for the other end? I should hear a beep each time?


----------



## bflat (Jan 29, 2019)

ctaxxxx said:


> So I just touch each section of the 4.4mm plug with one end, then a single pin on the 2-pin side for the other end? I should hear a beep each time?



I would recommend 2 things:

1) Use this pin out to make sure the correct cable pins are connected to the correct rungs on the 4.4mm plug. If any of the pins are not correctly wired, the cable will need repair.






2) If the wiring checks out, check for shorts by testing the plug without the IEMs connected

R+ with R-
L+ with L-
R+ with L-
R+ with L+
R- with L-
R- with L+
None of the above should be connected or show continuity. If any of the above combos show continuity, then you have a short and your cable needs to be repaired.


----------



## ctaxxxx (Jan 31, 2019)

bflat said:


> I would recommend 2 things:
> 
> 1) Use this pin out to make sure the correct cable pins are connected to the correct rungs on the 4.4mm plug. If any of the pins are not correctly wired, the cable will need repair.
> 
> ...



I'm getting the Multimeter tomorrow, but I'm still a little confused...

1) This is the most confusing. By cable pins, do you mean on the 2-pin side that plugs into the monitor? So I'll touch one end of the multimeter to the correct rung, and the other to the correct pin? Which is positive or negative on the 2-pin side (assuming a standard build with the notch facing outward). I am listening for a continuity beep here?

2) I'm just touching each end of the multimeter with the combinations above on the 4.4mm plug and making sure I hear no continuity beep? Nothing to do with the 2-pin side?

* Which sides of the multimeter goes to which? 
I'm assuming Black goes to the 4.4mm plug and Red goes to the 2-pin side.


----------



## bflat (Jan 31, 2019)

ctaxxxx said:


> I'm getting the Multimeter tomorrow, but I'm still a little confused...
> 
> 1) This is the most confusing. By cable pins, do you mean on the 2-pin side that plugs into the monitor? So I'll touch one end of the multimeter to the correct rung, and the other to the correct pin? Which is positive or negative on the 2-pin side (assuming a standard build with the notch facing outward). I am listening for a continuity beep here?
> 
> ...



Excellent! It's always good practice to test your cables before you plug in. You will also find new uses for your multimeter around the house!

1) Great question. While there are industry standards, I always find it best to ask the IEM maker how their sockets are wired. Then I ask the cable maker how they wire the pins. Go by what they tell you rather than googling. Beep sound is easiest, but the display should show something close to zero ohms for continuity. If the display is "OL" that means open loop so no continuity.

2) That's correct, you are making sure there are no shorts on the plug. You see the plastic isolation between the rungs so no 2 sections should be electrically connected. If any sections show continuity, then the soldering job is bad or there is a flaw in the wire insulation.


----------



## Wyville

@Deezel177, are you going to be around for these on Saturday?

_"Euphoria Audio__ drops the curtain on the "Melodious Twins" - Sonata and Symphony this Saturday!

Join us for a fun filled Saturday@Euphoria as Effect Audio's latest twin and tri Driver IEMs take you for a lighthearted yet energetic performance."_


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> @Deezel177, are you going to be around for these on Saturday?
> 
> _"Euphoria Audio__ drops the curtain on the "Melodious Twins" - Sonata and Symphony this Saturday!
> 
> Join us for a fun filled Saturday@Euphoria as Effect Audio's latest twin and tri Driver IEMs take you for a lighthearted yet energetic performance."_



Unfortunately not, but they will be around for *me* some time soon.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Collab or EA made IEMs?


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Unfortunately not, but they will be around for *me* some time soon.


Nice! Really curious what they are like, so please be sure to drop off some impressions when you can. 


KuroKitsu said:


> Collab or EA made IEMs?


Not too many details, but there is this:

_"Born between a collaboration between Effect Audio and Euphoria Audio’s resident audiophiles, the Melodious Twins – Sonata & Symphony is Effect Audio’s first stride outside of high-end market like the EA Arthur & Merlin.

Based off months of R&D and feedback from local audiophiles, the Twins aim to strike a balance between Sound, Build Quality, Cable Compatibility & Price, catering a amicable sound to beginners, musicians and audiophiles alike in the community."
_
A little more here:
https://www.euphoriaaudio.com.sg/the-melodious-twins-sonata-symphony-private-listening/


----------



## ctaxxxx (Feb 1, 2019)

bflat said:


> Excellent! It's always good practice to test your cables before you plug in. You will also find new uses for your multimeter around the house!
> 
> 1) Great question. While there are industry standards, I always find it best to ask the IEM maker how their sockets are wired. Then I ask the cable maker how they wire the pins. Go by what they tell you rather than googling. Beep sound is easiest, but the display should show something close to zero ohms for continuity. If the display is "OL" that means open loop so no continuity.
> 
> 2) That's correct, you are making sure there are no shorts on the plug. You see the plastic isolation between the rungs so no 2 sections should be electrically connected. If any sections show continuity, then the soldering job is bad or there is a flaw in the wire insulation.



Now I'm just more confused. The cable tested fine. Step 1 all beeped normally, and Step 2 had no beeps.

Tested out different sources and found that the issue only happens with certain combinations.

Hyla CE-5 + Ares II 8 wire + DX200 AMP8 *or* iPhone X with adapters.

DX200 AMP2 (with adapter) and AMP4 work perfectly fine. Hyla works with AMP8 and iPhone when using the 4 wire Eos cable. No digital noise.

*What is causing this issue! 

Edit*: Just wanted to add... Being able to finally listen to the Hyla with the Ares 8 through the AMP4 is wonderful. This cable sounds amazing even with these (when it works). A little on the bright side, but still amazing.


----------



## bflat

ctaxxxx said:


> Now I'm just more confused. The cable tested fine. Step 1 all beeped normally, and Step 2 had no beeps.
> 
> Tested out different sources and found that the issue only happens with certain combinations.
> 
> ...



Very strange indeed. Since the cable is confirmed to be good, you may want to go ask the DX200 and Hyla threads on advice.


----------



## KuroKitsu

So it appears I'm living in a timeline where EA opened an audio gear store. Once again reminding that in Canada, the audio scene is just as cold and barren as the landscape. Sigh


----------



## twister6

For those who are interested, here is Erik's (@Wyville) detailed look at EA Leonidas II cable, and a very interesting comparison with many other Effect Audio cables.


----------



## KuroKitsu

twister6 said:


> For those who are interested, here is Erik's (@Wyville) detailed look at EA Leonidas II cable, and a very interesting comparison with many other Effect Audio cables.


Oh my, is that the long teased with Phantom write up that Wyville has been teasing????


----------



## Segafreak

Wyville said:


> Nice! Really curious what they are like, so please be sure to drop off some impressions when you can.
> 
> Not too many details, but there is this:
> 
> ...



Was at the launch. Would say both sonata and symphony are bright and wide staging to me. The latter sounds more immersive. Love it with a pairing of either 8 wire eros ii or Leo II. So decided to place an order for symphony with 8 wire eros after some listening for a price I couldn't refuse  impressions were also thrown in at the quoted price. Btw, both monitors are only available in customs form.


----------



## Wyville

Segafreak said:


> Was at the launch. Would say both sonata and symphony are bright and wide staging to me. The latter sounds more immersive. Love it with a pairing of either 8 wire eros ii or Leo II. So decided to place an order for symphony with 8 wire eros after some listening for a price I couldn't refuse  impressions were also thrown in at the quoted price. Btw, both monitors are only available in customs form.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## proedros

Fascinated by the effects of sound quality and signature on human psychology, I am the willing subject of my own experiments.

@Wyville i love you man , i really do ahahahahaha


----------



## Wyville

proedros said:


> Fascinated by the effects of sound quality and signature on human psychology, I am the willing subject of my own experiments.
> 
> @Wyville i love you man , i really do ahahahahaha


What can I say, I'm a scientist at heart.


----------



## Wyville

KuroKitsu said:


> Oh my, is that the long teased with Phantom write up that Wyville has been teasing????


It is, and now I am really worried if it will live up to expectation...


----------



## KuroKitsu

Wyville said:


> It is, and now I am really worried if it will live up to expectation...


I've read and reread it multiple times to glean all that juicy Phantom pair up details, so it lived up to the hype. When I saw how short the first page was on first read, I felt a bit dissapointed, then page happened, scrolled down for ages! 

Have to admit reading about the Lionheart comparison had me put it back on Zeus with a new appreciation after thoroughly going through my 1200 song playlist with the Tri-Copper. Ea cables are definitely something special.


----------



## Wyville

KuroKitsu said:


> I've read and reread it multiple times to glean all that juicy Phantom pair up details, so it lived up to the hype. When I saw how short the first page was on first read, I felt a bit dissapointed, then page happened, scrolled down for ages!
> 
> Have to admit reading about the Lionheart comparison had me put it back on Zeus with a new appreciation after thoroughly going through my 1200 song playlist with the Tri-Copper. Ea cables are definitely something special.


Thanks man! 

Yeah, I gave Alex a formatting nightmare with this one, so page two is huuuuuge. 

Lionheart is a great cable, still love it and it keeps winking at me and whispering _"VE5"_ in my ears because that pairing was amazing. Sadly Lionheart, Eros II 8w and Leo II have now gone off to visit uncle Nic, so I will need to deal with some withdrawal symptoms in the coming weeks.


----------



## singleended5863

If you own the Phantoms I would suggest to add EA Ares II 8wire to the list especially for vocals.


----------



## proedros

Lionheart pairs amazingly with my Zeus XR , unfortunately i am getting some sound dropbacks today and i fear I may have to send it back to EA headquarters to have it fixed

1st world problems/bummer i know , well at least i have Eos/AresII(8w) to fill the gap until then.


----------



## proedros

so guys , what's the best path to communicate with Effect Audio about my Lionheart cable that needs repair and is inside the warranty window ?

should i email Eric or go to their FB page ?

anyone with prior repair/replacement experience here ?


----------



## KuroKitsu

Wyville said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Yeah, I gave Alex a formatting nightmare with this one, so page two is huuuuuge.
> 
> Lionheart is a great cable, still love it and it keeps winking at me and whispering _"VE5"_ in my ears because that pairing was amazing. Sadly Lionheart, Eros II 8w and Leo II have now gone off to visit uncle Nic, so I will need to deal with some withdrawal symptoms in the coming weeks.


Mostly Leo II withdrawal symptions right? The others don't come anywhere close to inspire that toe curling neck hair standing level of bliss Leo II does. 

Rereading page 2 while on break for the nth time, I agree source synergy is definitely a thing with the Lionheart, its VERY iffy with not just the IEM. Mine was originally SE coming out of the DPX1A and I loved it with Zeus. Then the plug broke and I got a replacement with 2.5. Then it started sounding different, bass was lacking a little omph, treble felt a bit veiled.

Having swapped back from Tri-Copper to Lionheart for the first time since I got the SE100. I'm getting the SE sound but in BAL this time.


----------



## KuroKitsu

proedros said:


> so guys , what's the best path to communicate with Effect Audio about my Lionheart cable that needs repair and is inside the warranty window ?
> 
> should i email Eric or go to their FB page ?
> 
> anyone with prior repair/replacement experience here ?


Ping Eric here before emailing so he keeps an eye out for your email. It would suck if you fell out the warranty window waiting for a response.


----------



## proedros

cable was purchased on March 27th, 2018 so i am fine warranty-wise 

besides, i have seen how efficiently EA has responded to previous repairs/replacement situations so i am stress-free 

I just need to be patient and manage the upcoming withdrawal symptoms

oh well , like i said minor 1st world problems


----------



## Wyville

proedros said:


> so guys , what's the best path to communicate with Effect Audio about my Lionheart cable that needs repair and is inside the warranty window ?
> 
> should i email Eric or go to their FB page ?
> 
> anyone with prior repair/replacement experience here ?


I don't know how quick they are to respond on Facebook (don't use it myself), but you can start by emailing Eric. They are currently closed for Chinese New Year, though. Just keep in mind that Eric is really busy, so you might have to give him another prod if it takes too long for him to respond. They really should give him a PA. 


KuroKitsu said:


> Mostly Leo II withdrawal symptions right? The others don't come anywhere close to inspire that toe curling neck hair standing level of bliss Leo II does.
> 
> Rereading page 2 while on break for the nth time, I agree source synergy is definitely a thing with the Lionheart, its VERY iffy with not just the IEM. Mine was originally SE coming out of the DPX1A and I loved it with Zeus. Then the plug broke and I got a replacement with 2.5. Then it started sounding different, bass was lacking a little omph, treble felt a bit veiled.
> 
> Having swapped back from Tri-Copper to Lionheart for the first time since I got the SE100. I'm getting the SE sound but in BAL this time.


When it comes to the Phantom, they are definitely Leo II withdrawal symptoms.  But I use the other cables as well. So for instance Eros II 8w pairs great with the Rhapsodio Saturn, adding some very useful clarity. Lionheart I often have paired with my Custom Art Ei.3 and that is my go-to pairing for when I travel.

Is there a difference in tonality between the SE and Bal out on the DPX1A? With the Phantom that difference was really noticeable with my AK70, but I did not have any issues with it when I had the VE5 paired with Lionheart. From what I understand the SE100 is not as laid-back as some of the other A&K models, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Wyville said:


> Is there a difference in tonality between the SE and Bal out on the DPX1A? With the Phantom that difference was really noticeable with my AK70, but I did not have any issues with it when I had the VE5 paired with Lionheart. From what I understand the SE100 is not as laid-back as some of the other A&K models, so that might have something to do with it.


Didnt hear a difference with the Spartan/Lionheart pairing. It was only with Zeus/Lionheart that I heard a difference. In a way that I swapped out for Leo II. 
The SE100 is definitely not as laid back as other AK models. I didnt hear a difference on my various cables with Zeus on BAL  between SE100 and DPX1A, except for Leo II which got even better. Lionheart/Zeus on SE100 is a better all rounder vs Leo II IMO. Leo II Zeus is still incredibly good but at the same time its not a good fit with all songs. For live recording its perfect, but ends up a bit too airy for studio recordings.


----------



## EffectAudio

duaned said:


> What would be the best choice to maximise bass on the Solaris?



Definitely "Janus B" 



Likeimthere said:


> @EffectAudio
> 
> Lol can SY build me one? Doesn’t even need to be 8 wire... it can be 4, 8, 12, 16 wire...For um... “review” purposes...
> 
> ...





KuroKitsu said:


> @EffectAudio
> 
> Hey Eric, bug SY for a Leo II 8 upgrade program for us lunatics who need more



Oh definitely. *evil grin* 



proedros said:


> cable was purchased on March 27th, 2018 so i am fine warranty-wise
> 
> besides, i have seen how efficiently EA has responded to previous repairs/replacement situations so i am stress-free
> 
> ...



Sorry for not responding earlier. Although we're still closed for CNY, i did have some time to fiddle with my inbox and Head-Fi today. I gotcha'!  Send me an email i'll take care of ya


----------



## EffectAudio

BTW @Deezel177 those Melodious Twins are waiting on ya' 

Meanwhile guys~!! So i caught SY in a pretty mood and we had a very nice discussion? I would like to pick your brains. 

"Effect Audio Home Trial Program" 
Products purchased in specific regions (IE, not easily accessible) is guaranteed a 3 days "NO QUESTIONS ASKED" return policy so people could make sure the product they purchased is the right one for em'. They can finally get to try our products and possibly have a peace of mind when purchasing our products. 

Yay' or Nay'? We were only concerned if people would abuse this support program~ 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Sorry for not responding earlier. Although we're still closed for CNY, i did have some time to fiddle with my inbox and Head-Fi today. I gotcha'!  Send me an email i'll take care of ya


Hey... You should be at home lying on the sofa eating... uhhh... drinking... uhhh... Is there traditional food and drink for CNY? Every festivity seems to have food and drink. You know, like the really disgusting Christmas puddings the Brits try to feed you, or "add rum" to any drink to make it Christmassy.  

Anyway, happy CNY!  


EffectAudio said:


> BTW @Deezel177 those Melodious Twins are waiting on ya'
> 
> Meanwhile guys~!! So i caught SY in a pretty mood and we had a very nice discussion? I would like to pick your brains.
> 
> ...


Sounds great! But yeah, people might abuse it. Perhaps you can think about local trials at first to see how it goes?


----------



## pali

EffectAudio said:


> BTW @Deezel177 those Melodious Twins are waiting on ya'
> 
> Meanwhile guys~!! So i caught SY in a pretty mood and we had a very nice discussion? I would like to pick your brains.
> 
> ...



Love the idea but 3 days may be too short. I could imagine that people have erratic schedules and would always ask for extensions.

I would rather have demo units available with a required deposit and shipping covered by the person demoing or the cost of shipping is fully or partially refunded depending on which item the person eventually purchases. That way I can compare different cables and know for sure that I'm getting the best in my budget range.  Perhaps partner with the local dealers to have the demo units shipped to and from them in order to save on shipping cost and time.  Been wanting to buy eros or janus but don't know which would I would like better.


----------



## bflat

EffectAudio said:


> BTW @Deezel177 those Melodious Twins are waiting on ya'
> 
> Meanwhile guys~!! So i caught SY in a pretty mood and we had a very nice discussion? I would like to pick your brains.
> 
> ...



Cable Company has been doing this for years:

https://www.thecableco.com/lending-library


----------



## gunwale (Feb 7, 2019)

EffectAudio said:


> BTW @Deezel177 those Melodious Twins are waiting on ya'
> 
> Meanwhile guys~!! So i caught SY in a pretty mood and we had a very nice discussion? I would like to pick your brains.
> 
> ...



Hey eric, CK here. 

I think this is a good idea.

Sometimes it is not about the price, material or number of wires. 

Personally i think it is all depends on the listener preference and audio setup.

My first aftermarket cable is that thor ii but i have never really tried copper wire because i thought they were just too cheap?

Thanks for loaning me the leonidas and i had a great time testing all the cables including the lion heart 8w 

Being able to test most of the cables with 4 and 8 wires, i can roughly feel the house sound of all ea cables and from my ears I think ares ii 8w is the black sheep of the family.

I hope ea will release a flagship copper wire that is opposite of lion heart something like a ares ii 8w on steroid.

The new flagship should sound extremely layered and has lots of depth but not so much width like the silvers and gold. 

It should also have great details from 60hz to 4khz, organic sound signature, lots of energy and attacks.

So far most ea cables house sound are smooth and effortless. 

Btw @Eric what is the status on my eros ii 8w.

Thanks.


----------



## Likeimthere

EffectAudio said:


> BTW @Deezel177 those Melodious Twins are waiting on ya'
> 
> Meanwhile guys~!! So i caught SY in a pretty mood and we had a very nice discussion? I would like to pick your brains.
> 
> ...



I think it’s a great idea, but it is assuming most people won’t actually need it because they will fall in love with it... the logistics would be my main concern...


----------



## EffectAudio

【 SAVE THE DATES - CANJAM NYC 】

It's come around to that time of the year again! Effect Audio Management and Team has always loved the welcoming friends of NYC! We're swinging by round this 16th & 17th to visit!
Bringing along some secret gears - Look for Eric and ask him for the *"Show Secret Item"* 

We'll be running a very *Unique "Stock Cable" trade up campaign* within the show. Don't miss it!

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> 【 SAVE THE DATES - CANJAM NYC 】
> 
> It's come around to that time of the year again! Effect Audio Management and Team has always loved the welcoming friends of NYC! We're swinging by round this 16th & 17th to visit!
> Bringing along some secret gears - Look for Eric and ask him for the *"Show Secret Item"*
> ...


Look at that, perfectly placed across from the lounge area. Empire Ears and Jomo on either side? I can see it now, people dragging off sofas from the lounge area to the EA booth and installing themselves... _"I'm staying right here!" _


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Look at that, perfectly placed across from the lounge area. Empire Ears and Jomo on either side? I can see it now, people dragging off sofas from the lounge area to the EA booth and installing themselves... _"I'm staying right here!" _



Look at us. _*We*_ are the lounge area now.


----------



## proedros

EffectAudio said:


> Sorry for not responding earlier. Although we're still closed for CNY, i did have some time to fiddle with my inbox and Head-Fi today. I gotcha'!  Send me an email i'll take care of ya



no worries , you are probably extra busy preparing for Canjam 

i sent an email at *info@effectaudio* , with the details - should i also send one to you (*eric@effectaudio.com* i guess?)


----------



## EffectAudio

proedros said:


> no worries , you are probably extra busy preparing for Canjam
> 
> i sent an email at *info@effectaudio* , with the details - should i also send one to you (*eric@effectaudio.com* i guess?)



I hijacked the Info@effectaudio mail and sent you a reply


----------



## EffectAudio (Feb 12, 2019)

Catch us during this upcoming Canjam NYC if you're in the vicinity ~!! We would love to hang out with you guys! Here's what we would be bringing through to the big apple!

1) *'ASK'* for a "Show Secret Item"
2) *'SELECTED'* models 10% show pricing
3) '*TRADE IN'* your stock cable for an EA program
4) '*Special'* Colours Galore editions are available in limited quantity

It's gonna be an exciting show! See you guys in a bout!

-Eric

PS: Im a smoker and i dont know how im gonna make it through the 17hrs direct flight. Hope i survives. See you guys!


----------



## Likeimthere

EffectAudio said:


> Catch us during this upcoming Canjam NYC if you're in the vicinity ~!! We would love to hang out with you guys! Here's what we would be bringing through to the big apple!
> 
> 1) *'ASK'* for a "Show Secret Item"
> 2) *'SELECTED'* models 10% show pricing
> ...




How I wish I could be there...


----------



## gunwale (Feb 13, 2019)

I just got my eros ii 8w from eric.

I didnt know that upgrade bespoke actually means a new cable with a new box!!!

I got my eros ii 8w and it sounded horrible out of the box..  

So far i had never once believe in burning in. 

Only after two hours of letting it burn in on its own and magically a few things opened up. 

Build wise it is a wonderful soft and flexible cable. 

Initially it sounded dull... The sub bass was overly boomy there was just so much sub bass. The mid was got overshadowed and extremely weak and veil vocal. 

After 2 hours things opened up. The sub bass is still quite heavy around 30 to 60hz but it has more controlled now.

Before the bass was so heavy and my iem drivers produces weird springy distortion. 

My burning and listening iem is not the same iem although i use the same sr15.

Right now it is still peaking around 125hz to 500hz and rolls off slightly below 1k. Male vocal opened up more. 

Slams are a little boxy and lack impact.

The present layer around 4k is slightly veiled too i think the peak is still around 500hz. Female vocal sweetness is missing... And screams sounded like mouse squeaking but piano notes has good weight. 

I will burn it for a week or two and i think it will sounds like the demo version.

From my memories, the demo peaked around 4k. I hope the peak will move all the way up till 4k and stop. Right now there is smaller peak around 6k to 8k but rolled up sharply after that around 10k.


----------



## EffectAudio

We are in NYC! See you guys in abit!  

Meanwhile - If you've been hearing about the  "Stock Cable Trade Up" Campaign - Here's where you can find more info :

*Information Page
Product Page*

Friends in NYC can drop by the booth to test out "Origin"!


----------



## ezekiel77

Fact: I owe Eric a review.

Fact: the Leonidas II is breathtaking, easily the best cable I have, both in sound and ergonomics.

Fact: the review will sound like I'm shilling, but it's the real deal.

While the review is still stewing in a pot, here's a pic of "comparison day", which by the end of the session turned to "total ownage day".


----------



## Wyville

ezekiel77 said:


> Fact: I owe Eric a review.
> 
> Fact: the Leonidas II is breathtaking, easily the best cable I have, both in sound and ergonomics.
> 
> ...


Fact: I know you're not shilling because I heard it for myself. 

My Phantom just don't sound the same without Leo II. Looking forward to your review!


----------



## KuroKitsu

Leo II reviews shall henceforce be titled, "I know I sound like I'm shilling but it's just that good"


----------



## Peter P.

Hey guys just curious.. So im thinking of getting a balanced ea thor ii cable for my andromeda paired with an ak se100 dap. Do you guys think the thor will pair well with it? Any other cables you guys recommend for the andromedas?


----------



## Deezel177

Peter P. said:


> Hey guys just curious.. So im thinking of getting a balanced ea thor ii cable for my andromeda paired with an ak se100 dap. Do you guys think the thor will pair well with it? Any other cables you guys recommend for the andromedas?



I think the Thor II would add great body to the bass and refine the highs, but maintain that vibrancy and energy the Andromeda is known for. I'd say they make a great pair.


----------



## korvin12

Peter P. said:


> Hey guys just curious.. So im thinking of getting a balanced ea thor ii cable for my andromeda paired with an ak se100 dap. Do you guys think the thor will pair well with it? Any other cables you guys recommend for the andromedas?



Janus D or Leonidas 2


----------



## Peter P.

Deezel177 said:


> I think the Thor II would add great body to the bass and refine the highs, but maintain that vibrancy and energy the Andromeda is known for. I'd say they make a great pair.



Okay thanks a lot! Thor it is then.


----------



## Peter P.

korvin12 said:


> Janus D or Leonidas 2



Thanks for the info. Dont think i want to spend a lot of money on a cable so leonodas 2 will be definitely out of it.. Will check on the janus D too.


----------



## quodjo105

Peter P. said:


> Thanks for the info. Dont think i want to spend a lot of money on a cable so leonodas 2 will be definitely out of it.. Will check on the janus D too.


Have you checked the price of Janus D ?.. lol


----------



## twister6 (Feb 20, 2019)

quodjo105 said:


> Have you checked the price of Janus D ?.. lol



But you also have a budget alternative   EA just launched Origin SPC cable, $89 either with 2pin/mmcx/2.5mm/3.5mm or $50 with a trade-in of stock cable.  Didn't expect that.  Just saw it announced on MusicTeck.



Also, I see more info available on EA page here.  Someone just pinged me asking if it's US only, no, this appears to be Global.


----------



## Peter P.

quodjo105 said:


> Have you checked the price of Janus D ?.. lol



Just checked. Cant believe they are more expensive than my andromedas hahaha


----------



## Wyville

twister6 said:


> But you also have a budget alternative   EA just launched Origin SPC cable, $89 either with 2pin/mmcx/2.5mm/3.5mm or $50 with a trade-in of stock cable.  Didn't expect that.  Just saw it announced on MusicTeck.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I see more info available on EA page here.  Someone just pinged me asking if it's US only, no, this appears to be Global.


It is a great cable! I actually used a prototype for it with my Custom Art Ei.3 and although this one is an improved version, I really enjoyed using the prototype. Very comfortable and a lovely sound.


----------



## Shiloh65

I got ahold of an Ares II cable which I really like paired up with my WM1A and Noble Savanna IEMs. I am having some custom K10s being made for me now and I would like a recommendation as to which cable would pair up with the K10s and the WM1A. Thanks!


----------



## NickL33

Shiloh65 said:


> I got ahold of an Ares II cable which I really like paired up with my WM1A and Noble Savanna IEMs. I am having some custom K10s being made for me now and I would like a recommendation as to which cable would pair up with the K10s and the WM1A. Thanks!



I am currently pairing Eros II 4.4 with my K10. It really keep the signature and enhance the resolution and slight air


----------



## EffectAudio

First thing back from NYC - Im buried up by this ^ 

Meanwhile some updates coming :
@Deezel177 , @twister6 , @marcusd , @WayneWoondirts has something special for you guys!


----------



## Shiloh65

NickL33 said:


> I am currently pairing Eros II 4.4 with my K10. It really keep the signature and enhance the resolution and slight air


Thanks! That is one that I am considering.


----------



## Omega139

I was wondering if anyone had experience with both the Horus and Leonidas II in a 64 Audio tia fourte and could provide their input.


----------



## twister6

Omega139 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had experience with both the Horus and Leonidas II in a 64 Audio tia fourte and could provide their input.



Scroll to my pair up section in:

https://twister6.com/2018/10/14/effect-audio-leonidas-ii-cable/3/

https://twister6.com/2017/11/04/effect-audio-horus-flagship-cable/2/


----------



## KuroKitsu

@EffectAudio 
Been doing some cable comparisons lately and the PWA 1960 2wire using 2 different AWG copper seems like an interesting premise. Has EA ever looked into doing a copper cable with both 26 and 22 AWG?


----------



## WayneWoondirts (Feb 25, 2019)

EffectAudio said:


> Meanwhile some updates coming :
> @Deezel177 , @twister6 , @marcusd , @WayneWoondirts has something special for you guys!



Update indeed. Can't say much, but it requires sending EA a letter.


----------



## Wyville

WayneWoondirts said:


> Update indeed. Can't say much, but it requires sending EA a letter.


A little birdie told me that you are going to love the result of your letter!


----------



## Deezel177

WayneWoondirts said:


> Update indeed. Can't say much, but it requires sending EA a letter.



All we had to was send a letter? Dang... had I known that, I wouldn't have gone and chartered my own plane.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Deezel177 said:


> All we had to was send a letter? Dang... had I known that, I wouldn't have gone and chartered my own plane.



Awesome photo. 
Guess I made it easy for myself...


----------



## Deezel177

WayneWoondirts said:


> Awesome photo.
> Guess I made it easy for myself...



Thanks! Unnecessary effort is kinda my thing.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Wyville said:


> A little birdie told me that you are going to love the result of your letter!



That birdie might be right, will know for sure soon.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> All we had to was send a letter? Dang... had I known that, I wouldn't have gone and chartered my own plane.


Haha, that made my day!  Great stuff Daniel!


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Deezel177 said:


> Thanks! Unnecessary effort is kinda my thing.



haha. it's also a hobby 
My kids would go crazy for that plane. Looks really cool.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Haha, that made my day!  Great stuff Daniel!



Thanks, Erik! 



WayneWoondirts said:


> haha. it's also a hobby
> My kids would go crazy for that plane. Looks really cool.



Indeed.  The plane's my mom's. She collects vintage-y trinkets and sprinkles them around the house. They make awesome props.


----------



## twister6

I just handed over my review sample of Leo II 4wire to Eric/SY at the CanJam NYC (after comparing it to 8wire), and called it a day


----------



## Omega139

twister6 said:


> Scroll to my pair up section in:
> 
> https://twister6.com/2018/10/14/effect-audio-leonidas-ii-cable/3/
> 
> https://twister6.com/2017/11/04/effect-audio-horus-flagship-cable/2/



Thanks for the input! I was wondering which cable you preferred more with the fourte?


----------



## twister6

Omega139 said:


> Thanks for the input! I was wondering which cable you preferred more with the fourte?



IMHO, the cables will not drastically change the sound, they are there to fine tune, to refine the sound.  Fourte is a brighter tuned IEM where I'm in a constant search of something warmer to pair it up with (both source and cable).  It's just a matter of a personal taste, but for me I'm still trying to find the warmest cable to get the job done (currently using it with Redcore).  And that puts me back to square 1 where at some point you reach a limit of how much fine tuning you can do because you realize the IEM itself is not your cup of tea.  So, that's my story


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Have anyone receive The Origin cable yet? If so I'm curious if they're flexible and have the Shrink hook.


----------



## Wyville (Mar 1, 2019)

MidNighTempest said:


> Have anyone receive The Origin cable yet? If so I'm curious if they're flexible and have the Shrink hook.


I have a prototype and while it differs a bit from the final cable, I can say that it is very flexible and comfortable. It seems to just disappear when I use it.


----------



## twister6 (Mar 1, 2019)

EffectAudio said:


> ... Meanwhile some updates coming :
> @Deezel177 , @twister6 , @marcusd , @WayneWoondirts has something special for you guys!



And indeed, it is something special 

When I attended CanJam NYC 2 weeks ago, I had a chance to hear Sy's own Leo II 8wire (w/black insulation) next to my review sample of Leo II 4wire.  It was a nice teaser to take some notes for comparison.  I gave Eric/Sy my Leo II 4wire to take back home for 8wire upgrade, and yesterday received the 8wire version.  Here are some eyecandy shots:


     

It's hard to go by memory, thus I do appreciate being able to do a/b comparison at the show.  Also, being intimately familiar with U18t + Leo II 4wire pair up sound, I can confirm that I'm still hearing the same sound change (4wire to 8wire) as I did at the show with U18t and LPGT, more body in lower mids and stronger mid-bass punch while upper mids/treble sounds very similar.  Also, I feel the perception of the sound depth has improved, with soundstage now being more holographic.

For the reference, 4-wire Horus braiding was very similar in thickness to 4-wire Leo II.  So, I took a picture of 8-wire Leo II next to 4-wire Horus below, as well as included the picture from CJ NYC of 4-wire Leo II next to 8-wire Leo II (Sy's cable).  Bottom line, the new 8-wire braiding is tighter and overall thickness didn't increase by too much, cable still feels pliable, ergonomic, and comfortable to wear with IEMs while walking around.  I also like how the braiding after the splitter becomes twisted inside of the pre-shaped earhook heatshrink; nice transition effect since you can't see that transparent heatshrink tube, and it makes cable feel more comfortable sitting over the ear.


----------



## Wyville

twister6 said:


> And indeed, it is something special
> 
> When I attended CanJam NYC 2 weeks ago, I had a chance to hear Sy's own Leo II 8wire (w/black insulation) next to my review sample of Leo II 4wire.  It was a nice teaser to take some notes for comparison.  I gave Eric/Sy my Leo II 4wire to take back home for 8wire upgrade, and yesterday received the 8wire version.  Here are some eyecandy shots:
> 
> ...


Wow, that was fast! Looks great Alex!


----------



## KuroKitsu

All I have to say to that is: UP-GRADE PRO-GRAM! UP-GRADE PRO-GRAM!


----------



## animalsrush

Shiloh65 said:


> Thanks! That is one that I am considering.



if using k10 CIEM try lionheart .. it does wonders to vocals


----------



## Kiats




----------



## Kiats

This nice package arrived at my former office, courtesy of Eric’s kindness, a couple of weeks ago.  

I’ve been a bit tied up since then finishing up at my former company, and clearing leave and traveling before I start at my new gig. I however managed to get about 20ish hours with the lovely Horus with the FitEar Titan and the Cayin N8 (and to a lesser extent with the the AK SP1000). Having to devote some time to the jealous Stax SR009S did mean that it has taken me a while to give the Horus a good run out. I have just swapped out the FitEar Titan out and the FitEar Air2 in. 

The first thing that strikes me about the Horus is as with the EA cables I have (Leo I and Leo II), it is wonderfully pliable and malleable. No need to worry about microphonics and other distractions like twisting of cables. Whenever I have taken the IEM and cable out for a run, it’s very much plug and play: no unnecessary time wasted trying to straighten out kinks etc. That’s what I admire about EA and its approach to cables: no fuss. Whilst its a little thing to some, small thoughtful touches like this do make the experience.

For those who have given the Titan a listen, you will notice that it is a very transparent and lively IEM: excellent treble extension and yet good tight bass. And very delicate mids which are wonderful for female vocals. With the Horus, off the N8 SE tube output, there is excellent transparency and clarity. The excellent soundstage of the Titan and N8 are accentuated by the Horus. One thing about the N8 tube output, is that while it is a lovely tube sound signature, its Cayin baseline soundstage means that it is not just wide but deep as well. With the Horus, there is no concern that this depth and thickness of the sound signature will obscure the vocals or instrument separation, while at the same time, the Horus gives full play to the sparkling trebles in the Titan.

I must admit that when Eric first suggested sending the Horus for me to try, I was a little diffident: after all, I already had the Leo II (which of course is so pristine in its sound). I am glad that I was persuaded. Whilst perhaps the Horus is not for everyone, at its current price point, if one wants to push the limits of your portable rig, the Horus is something certainly one should have a listen. You will most pleasantly surprised by the performance improvements. 

I will continue to post impressions as I go along the path of listening to music with the Horus.


----------



## twister6

Kiats said:


>



the only thing missing, you need a matching 2.5mm to 4.4mm pigtail Horus adaptor


----------



## Kiats

twister6 said:


> the only thing missing, you need a matching 2.5mm to 4.4mm pigtail Horus adaptor



Heheh! Indeed! Eric didn’t send me one cos he knows I have EA adapters already, But you’re right: something to ponder.


----------



## dhc0329

Is there a big boost upgrading horus 4x to 8x wire?


----------



## jaker782

Has anyone received the Origin cable?  Looking for some impressions!


----------



## marklivia

If I could I'd like to ask all you Effects Audio crew about which cable you would pair with my Sony 1Z dap and my Sony Z1R cans- if you were to choose which is best between the Thor Silver II or the Leonidas (original, not II)? Thanks for the help!


----------



## EffectAudio

marklivia said:


> If I could I'd like to ask all you Effects Audio crew about which cable you would pair with my Sony 1Z dap and my Sony Z1R cans- if you were to choose which is best between the Thor Silver II or the Leonidas (original, not II)? Thanks for the help!



Replied on email


----------



## EffectAudio (Mar 7, 2019)

【 Decade Of Devotion - EA 10th Anniversary 】

Effect Audio has grown strength to strength in the past decade ; Rising to one of the most renowned Cable Atelier in the Portable Head-Fi Industry. A Major Thank You to all our partners and EA users for your support in the past decade. Without YOU, it wouldn't have been possible.

In this 10th Year Anniversary, look forward to many more invigorating innovations as well as some industry changing campaigns that we will be introducing. The recent "Origin" is just one of the many plans we have scheduled up!

Thank you, once again for your support of Effect Audio and we hope you'll continue to follow us to reach the apex of portable audio!

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Decade Of Devotion - EA 10th Anniversary 】
> 
> Effect Audio has grown strength to strength in the past decade ; Rising to one of the most renowned Cable Atelier in the Portable Head-Fi Industry. A Major Thank You to all our partners and EA users for your support in the past decade. Without YOU, it wouldn't have been possible.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations Eric, to you, Suyang and everyone else at Effect Audio! It has been (and still is!) a pleasure to see how much the company has grown over the past couple of years and I love seeing all the different things you have been doing. Looking forward to everything that the anniversary year will bring! 

(ps. I also love Saturdays@Euphoria and I am so jealous of audiophiles living in SG.  )


----------



## Vitor Valeri (Mar 7, 2019)

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Decade Of Devotion - EA 10th Anniversary 】
> 
> Effect Audio has grown strength to strength in the past decade ; Rising to one of the most renowned Cable Atelier in the Portable Head-Fi Industry. A Major Thank You to all our partners and EA users for your support in the past decade. Without YOU, it wouldn't have been possible.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your 10th birthday! I appreciate your products and the quality of the service. In addition to always seeking innovation in the cable market showing that it is not a well-off company, it always wants to show something more! I'm glad to have followed part of your story and owned some of your great products!

And congratulations to you Eric, for doing a great job for Effrct Audio. I really like the attention and care you give to the community and to the customers.


----------



## Omega139 (Mar 7, 2019)

dhc0329 said:


> Is there a big boost upgrading horus 4x to 8x wire?



I would like to know as well!

Also, correct me if I’m wrong, but doesn’t the Horus already come as an 8 cable?


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> I would like to know as well!
> 
> Also, correct me if I’m wrong, but doesn’t the Horus already come as an 8 cable?



The Horus is a 4-wire cable by default.


----------



## Omega139

Deezel177 said:


> The Horus is a 4-wire cable by default.


Hmm...Looks like i'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## Omega139

Edit: Delete


----------



## quodjo105

If any member is interested in selling their Eros ii 8 wire , please pm me . Looking for a 2pin connection with a 2.5mm plug . thanks


----------



## Likeimthere

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Decade Of Devotion - EA 10th Anniversary 】
> 
> Effect Audio has grown strength to strength in the past decade ; Rising to one of the most renowned Cable Atelier in the Portable Head-Fi Industry. A Major Thank You to all our partners and EA users for your support in the past decade. Without YOU, it wouldn't have been possible.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on the decade! Keep doing what you do best, and thank you for all of your dedication to us Headfiers!


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Many congratulations Eric, to you, Suyang and everyone else at Effect Audio! It has been (and still is!) a pleasure to see how much the company has grown over the past couple of years and I love seeing all the different things you have been doing. Looking forward to everything that the anniversary year will bring!
> 
> (ps. I also love Saturdays@Euphoria and I am so jealous of audiophiles living in SG.  )



Thanks Erik! Thank for being part of our big family!  Looking forward to someday meeting you in person! I hope you're enjoying the move so far 



Vitor Valeri said:


> Congratulations on your 10th birthday! I appreciate your products and the quality of the service. In addition to always seeking innovation in the cable market showing that it is not a well-off company, it always wants to show something more! I'm glad to have followed part of your story and owned some of your great products!
> 
> And congratulations to you Eric, for doing a great job for Effrct Audio. I really like the attention and care you give to the community and to the customers.



Thanks Vitor! Thank you for being with us on this Journey and for supporting EA! 



Likeimthere said:


> Congratulations on the decade! Keep doing what you do best, and thank you for all of your dedication to us Headfiers!



Thanks Buddy! Appreciate you guys!


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Decade Of Devotion - EA 10th Anniversary 】
> 
> Effect Audio has grown strength to strength in the past decade ; Rising to one of the most renowned Cable Atelier in the Portable Head-Fi Industry. A Major Thank You to all our partners and EA users for your support in the past decade. Without YOU, it wouldn't have been possible.
> 
> ...



Many congratulations, Eric and the entire Effect Audio team. Sorry for replying to this a tad late. I've been busy with a couple projects you may or may not be involved in. See you next week...


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Thanks Erik! Thank for being part of our big family!  Looking forward to someday meeting you in person! I hope you're enjoying the move so far


Still contemplating CanJam London because we need to go back there at some point anyway to tie up loose ends, but I have not really had much luck with CanJam in recent years so I am more cautious now. The move is definitely great, no more being run over by minicabs and busses, now it's just students on bicycles to worry about. 


Deezel177 said:


> Many congratulations, Eric and the entire Effect Audio team. Sorry for replying to this a tad late. I've been busy with a couple projects you may or may not be involved in. See you next week...


Ahhh... There is that Deezel-wink again.


----------



## Omega139

Hm...I can't seem to find an 8 wire Horus on the EA page. I emailed Eric and he informed me they were no longer upgrading the Horus, but referred me to their Thai distrubutor. However, they said the price would be 62000 THB, which comes out to around 1950$. Seems kind of expensive for an upgrade. 

Does anyone know how much a new 8 wire would cost? Just so I could get a rough estimate should I decide to sell my Horus and get the 8 wire.


----------



## Deezel177

Omega139 said:


> Hm...I can't seem to find an 8 wire Horus on the EA page. I emailed Eric and he informed me they were no longer upgrading the Horus, but referred me to their Thai distrubutor. However, they said the price would be 62000 THB, which comes out to around 1950$. Seems kind of expensive for an upgrade.
> 
> Does anyone know how much a new 8 wire would cost? Just so I could get a rough estimate should I decide to sell my Horus and get the 8 wire.



The 8-wire Horus was never offered as an standalone product - only limited upgrades from the 4-wire variant. The upgrade is expensive because the Horus in-and-of-itself is an expensive cable. When going from 4-wire to 8-wire, you're essentially buying a whole other Horus to braid into your pre-existing one. So obviously, you'd be paying the price of a whole new Horus plus the labour required to construct an 8-wire cable. Even if the 8-wire cable were available standalone, it would make more sense to go for the upgrade regardless.


----------



## pali

Omega139 said:


> Hm...I can't seem to find an 8 wire Horus on the EA page. I emailed Eric and he informed me they were no longer upgrading the Horus, but referred me to their Thai distrubutor. However, they said the price would be 62000 THB, which comes out to around 1950$. Seems kind of expensive for an upgrade.
> 
> Does anyone know how much a new 8 wire would cost? Just so I could get a rough estimate should I decide to sell my Horus and get the 8 wire.



That sound about right. Even upgrades to their cheaper models are priced like that. Check musicteck's website for US prices, last week I still saw the horus upgrade on it.

Btw, has anyone received their Origin yet? How are you guys liking it overall? Thinking of getting it for my SE215.


----------



## Omega139

Deezel177 said:


> The 8-wire Horus was never offered as an standalone product - only limited upgrades from the 4-wire variant. The upgrade is expensive because the Horus in-and-of-itself is an expensive cable. When going from 4-wire to 8-wire, you're essentially buying a whole other Horus to braid into your pre-existing one. So obviously, you'd be paying the price of a whole new Horus plus the labour required to construct an 8-wire cable. Even if the 8-wire cable were available standalone, it would make more sense to go for the upgrade regardless.



Hah, that makes complete sense! Thanks for the input.


----------



## dhc0329

Musictek shows the upgrade cost 1999. You still have to send in your horus x4 costing around 1800. Totalling almost 4000 bucks for an earphone cable? You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## 051644

So exciting to see an review on eros ii 8w. As i just manage to send my cables to EA for upgrade, I am a bit worried but look forward to the newbie. I have not tried any demo at shop before I send them out. I love both sounds of Ares ii but would like to seek more details and transparent. So I came up with one more 4w thor silver ii to make the upgrade. Any updates after longer run in for the cable? Your review has clam my worried of the Eros ii bespoke mate



gunwale said:


> I just got my eros ii 8w from eric.
> 
> I didnt know that upgrade bespoke actually means a new cable with a new box!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## EffectAudio

Deezel177 said:


> Many congratulations, Eric and the entire Effect Audio team. Sorry for replying to this a tad late. I've been busy with a couple projects you may or may not be involved in. See you next week...



Thanks Bro! Thank you for being part of the Family and being involved in our journey so far! Look forward to catching you at SG Canjam - W/o the shagness of course 



Wyville said:


> Still contemplating CanJam London because we need to go back there at some point anyway to tie up loose ends, but I have not really had much luck with CanJam in recent years so I am more cautious now. The move is definitely great, no more being run over by minicabs and busses, now it's just students on bicycles to worry about.



Glad you're loving the move, still looking forward to meeting you someday!  I still remembered when we got in touch because of Eline and it turned out to be the "Origin" of today! Thanks for your inputs back then and being involved in our journey


----------



## EffectAudio

【 Leonidas II Octa - Statement Piece 】

Pursuit of Perfection --- Effect Audio launches the "Leonidas II Octa" ; Bespoke 8 wires Leonidas II.

"Leonidas II Octa" made a sneak preview during Canjam NYC and it was a resounding success!! We kept it hushed during then and it's time to properly unveil the "Leonidas II Octa"!

Carrying similar DNA of Leonidas II, the Octa elevates the musical listening to a whole new different realm! Pre-Order is now available ;

Official Pre-Order Link :
https://www.effectaudio.com/iem-herita…/leonidas-ii-916.html

Upgrade from Leonidas II > Leonidas II Octa : 
https://www.effectaudio.com/iem-herita…/leonidas-ii-921.html

Dealers / Distributors :
Netherlands / Europe - hifisolutions , HiFi Headphones
USA - MusicTeck , Audio46 Headphones
Thailand - มั่นคง munkonggadget
Singapore - Euphoria Audio, E1 Personal Audio Singapore, ConnectIT
HongKong - Crystal Sound Audio 
Korea - 셰에라자드 - Scheherazade
Japan - イヤホン・ヘッドホン専門店eイヤホン
Philippines - Egghead Audiohub
Indonesia - Beyond The Music , Jaben Indonesia
Taiwan - Effect Audio Taiwan


----------



## fuhransahis (Mar 12, 2019)

EffectAudio said:


> 【 Leonidas II Octa - Statement Piece 】
> 
> Pursuit of Perfection --- Effect Audio launches the "Leonidas II Octa" ; Bespoke 8 wires Leonidas II.
> 
> ...


Why is it more than 2x the cost of the 4-wire Leo II? Was it just to keep the "888" at the end of the price?


----------



## marcusd

Just posted the Leonidas II Octa Review - a good upgrade on the original but it does have some slight tuning differences to the 4-wire also. 

https://headfonics.com/2019/03/effect-audio-leonidas-ii-octa-review/


----------



## aaf evo

So what’s the explanation behind this?

I can buy a Leo 2 ($888) and upgrade to an Octa ($888) for a total of $1,776 USD or I can outright by the Leo 2 Octa for $1,888?

$112 extra to skip the upgrade part?


----------



## twister6

aaf evo said:


> So what’s the explanation behind this?
> 
> I can buy a Leo 2 ($888) and upgrade to an Octa ($888) for a total of $1,776 USD or I can outright by the Leo 2 Octa for $1,888?
> 
> $112 extra to skip the upgrade part?



You will also have to factor in the shipping/insurance cost since you are paying to send Leo II back to EA.


----------



## aaf evo

twister6 said:


> You will also have to factor in the shipping/insurance cost since you are paying to send Leo II back to EA.



Yeah that is understandable, just seemed a bit odd idk.


----------



## singleended5863

That ia a lot of money for a IEM/ CIEM cables. How is the SQ? If they make my “jaw drop” I might consider to save money to purchase them one day. Besides I am fine with the Ares II/Eros II 8wire for the CIEM Phantoms.


----------



## dhc0329

marcusd said:


> Just posted the Leonidas II Octa Review - a good upgrade on the original but it does have some slight tuning differences to the 4-wire also.
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2019/03/effect-audio-leonidas-ii-octa-review/



Looks mighty hot and I love Leo cable as it is very soft and less prone to microphonic but a little too thick for my taste. 
I found leo to be a little less resolving comparing to horus but wonder how this compares to x4 version.


----------



## b0r0b

I thought I was crazy for considering $200 cables. Holy smokes. Need to read that review.


----------



## singleended5863

b0r0b said:


> I thought I was crazy for considering $200 cables. Holy smokes. Need to read that review.



You can read reviews and agree whatever they are reviewing but trust your ears is priority. To my ears the Leo II octa might be good and better sounding than those have much reasonable price that can be affordable and sound to the satisfaction of my wallet. For example, I am listening to the Ares II 8wire most of the time than to Eros II 8wire which is 2/3 more expensive.


----------



## twister6

Will be finishing up my Leo II Octa review soon as well...  

But I would like to mention a few things since I see a lot of talk about the price.  It would be absolutely incorrect to assume that by doubling the conductor count and the price you will be "doubling" the performance of Leo II.  The price double (or a little more than a double) is a result of using 2x Leo II cables braided together.  The performance improvement over the original Leo II is not exactly night'n'day, but rather on a level of fine tuning.  $2k cable will not make your IEM sound $2k better and will not turn your budget $100 IEM into $2100 flagship, hopefully everybody understands that.  Many cable manufacturers have a line up of cables from a "budget" to a premium, where premium pricing of high end stuff is often driven by blends of exotic custom precious metal materials.  For some people it will be enough to spend $150 on Ares II pure copper over their stock ofc plastic cable, or get the latest EA Origin SPC cable for $50 when you trade in your stock junk.  For others who can afford it, they will spend $1k-$2k on a cable to fine tune the sound of their $2k-$3k flagship IEM, even if it's just 5-10% improvement to get to that absolute perfection (based on their expectations and acceptance of diminishing returns).  That's all.


----------



## dhc0329

Well said...I can't git no satisfaction~ no matter how much I spend.... haha. Just learning to be happy with what I have now.


----------



## fuhransahis (Mar 13, 2019)

twister6 said:


> Will be finishing up my Leo II Octa review soon as well...
> 
> But I would like to mention a few things since I see a lot of talk about the price.  It would be absolutely incorrect to assume that by doubling the conductor count and the price you will be "doubling" the performance of Leo II.  The price double (or a little more than a double) is a result of using 2x Leo II cables braided together.  The performance improvement over the original Leo II is not exactly night'n'day, but rather on a level of fine tuning.  $2k cable will not make your IEM sound $2k better and will not turn your budget $100 IEM into $2100 flagship, hopefully everybody understands that.  Many cable manufacturers have a line up of cables from a "budget" to a premium, where premium pricing of high end stuff is often driven by blends of exotic custom precious metal materials.  For some people it will be enough to spend $150 on Ares II pure copper over their stock ofc plastic cable, or get the latest EA Origin SPC cable for $50 when you trade in your stock junk.  For others who can afford it, they will spend $1k-$2k on a cable to fine tune the sound of their $2k-$3k flagship IEM, even if it's just 5-10% improvement to get to that absolute perfection (based on their expectations and acceptance of diminishing returns).  That's all.



That's fine and well and I think many if not most here considering cables at that price know that... but here the price is more than double, which is out of the norm, and there is a $112 fee charged to the consumer simply so the price could end up at the $1,888 number (the 888 seems to be a lucky number and have some special meaning to it, does it not?).

I honestly don't know whether to admire the boldness (because I mean, at this high a price, what's an extra hundred or so ammi'right?) or be put off by it.

I mean, maybe they could put that as the list price and then a permanent discount could be deducted from the total to reach the "true" cost? Then they get both 

Anyways, not complaining on my end as I'm not purchasing regardless, just genuinely curious how they got to that price figure.


----------



## aaf evo

fuhransahis said:


> That's fine and well and I think many if not most here considering cables at that price know that... but here the price is more than double, which is out of the norm, and there is a $112 fee charged to the consumer simply so the price could end up at the $1,888 number (the 888 seems to be a lucky number and have some special meaning to it, does it not?).
> 
> I honestly don't know whether to admire the boldness (because I mean, at this high a price, what's an extra hundred or so ammi'right?) or be put off by it.
> 
> ...



Effect Audio also raised the price of the 4 wire Horus by $200 USD.


----------



## fuhransahis (Mar 13, 2019)

aaf evo said:


> Effect Audio also raised the price of the 4 wire Horus by $200 USD.


Because in many cultures the "$" is a lucky symbol






Anyways not here to bash EE as I support and like their lower priced models, just find the Leo II Octa price... amusing


----------



## dhc0329

They probably lower the price on upgrade to encourage the existing leo 2 owner to upgrade while capturing the new market.


----------



## marcusd

dhc0329 said:


> Looks mighty hot and I love Leo cable as it is very soft and less prone to microphonic but a little too thick for my taste.
> I found leo to be a little less resolving comparing to horus but wonder how this compares to x4 version.



You will find a comparison with the x4 version on page 2 of the review


----------



## twister6

As promised, my Leo II 8wire review is up!  Including comparison with other cables and pair-ups with various flagship IEMs.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

The Leonidas II Octa now reviewed on Headfonia

https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-leonidas-ii-octa-review/






By the way, the price difference is because the upgrade version has a lead time of one month, while the non-upgrade is finished faster. The two are also supposed to come with different accessories, no specifics on that though...


----------



## Deezel177

My turn. 

*Effect Audio Leonidas II Octa - The King's Parade*​


----------



## dhc0329

Nice photo..looks definitely premium. EA makes the best looking cables.


----------



## Deezel177

dhc0329 said:


> Nice photo..looks definitely premium. EA makes the best looking cables.



Thanks! They definitely do.


----------



## EffectAudio

*Minidisc*
Shop M3, 465 Victoria Ave
Chatswood NSW
2067
02 8211 9630
www.minidisc.com.au


Australian users rejoice! Now you may demo / audition Effect Audio cables full range with our new Australian Dealer - MiniDisc !


----------



## vilhelm44

Hi guys, has anyone done a comparison between the Leo II and Thor bespoke?  Just wondering what differences there are ie soundstage, air, extension etc? Toying with the idea to get a Leo II again for my A12t.


----------



## EffectAudio

vilhelm44 said:


> Hi guys, has anyone done a comparison between the Leo II and Thor bespoke?  Just wondering what differences there are ie soundstage, air, extension etc? Toying with the idea to get a Leo II again for my A12t.



Maybe @Deezel177 can advise  He's here in the EA HQ!


----------



## vilhelm44

EffectAudio said:


> Maybe @Deezel177 can advise  He's here in the EA HQ!



Lucky Deezel! Hope you're enjoying it or is that a silly question?


----------



## Deezel177

vilhelm44 said:


> Hi guys, has anyone done a comparison between the Leo II and Thor bespoke?  Just wondering what differences there are ie soundstage, air, extension etc? Toying with the idea to get a Leo II again for my A12t.





EffectAudio said:


> Maybe @Deezel177 can advise  He's here in the EA HQ!





The Thor Bespoke offers a taller, deeper stage with a greater perception of holographic layering. To be honest though, the difference is very minor, which is a fantastic achievement given the Leonidas II’s 4-wire design. Instruments sound more laid-back and matter-of-fact on the Thor Bespoke. The Leonidas II’s lower-mids are wetter, warmer and more organic. The Thor Bespoke’s low-end is more concentrated, punchy and airy, but the 8-wire design gives it the headroom and depth to pull it off. The Leo II has a slightly warmer low-end with better cohesion with the low-mids. I think you’ll get a presentation with a better balance between naturalness and expansion with the Leonidas II, while the Thor Bespoke’s leans more towards the latter than the former. But to the Leonidas II’s credit, air, extension and treble quality between the two are largely the same, with the Leonias II possessing a hair more body. With the A12t, I’d probably recommend the Leonidas II more to refine the low-end, and instill more body onto the lower-mids.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> The Thor Bespoke offers a taller, deeper stage with a greater perception of holographic layering. To be honest though, the difference is very minor, which is a fantastic achievement given the Leonidas II’s 4-wire design. Instruments sound more laid-back and matter-of-fact on the Thor Bespoke. The Leonidas II’s lower-mids are wetter, warmer and more organic. The Thor Bespoke’s low-end is more concentrated, punchy and airy, but the 8-wire design gives it the headroom and depth to pull it off. The Leo II has a slightly warmer low-end with better cohesion with the low-mids. I think you’ll get a presentation with a better balance between naturalness and expansion with the Leonidas II, while the Thor Bespoke’s leans more towards the latter than the former. But to the Leonidas II’s credit, air, extension and treble quality between the two are largely the same, with the Leonias II possessing a hair more body. With the A12t, I’d probably recommend the Leonidas II more to refine the low-end, and instill more body onto the lower-mids.



I wish this website had the option for a MEGA-like... That was awesome Daniel!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> I wish this website had the option for a MEGA-like... That was awesome Daniel!



Thanks, man!


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Thanks, man!



 That is the most Deezel™ wink you have ever done!


----------



## EffectAudio

Deezel177 said:


> Thanks, man!




You will be burnt at the stake hahahahah


----------



## vilhelm44

Deezel177 said:


> The Thor Bespoke offers a taller, deeper stage with a greater perception of holographic layering. To be honest though, the difference is very minor, which is a fantastic achievement given the Leonidas II’s 4-wire design. Instruments sound more laid-back and matter-of-fact on the Thor Bespoke. The Leonidas II’s lower-mids are wetter, warmer and more organic. The Thor Bespoke’s low-end is more concentrated, punchy and airy, but the 8-wire design gives it the headroom and depth to pull it off. The Leo II has a slightly warmer low-end with better cohesion with the low-mids. I think you’ll get a presentation with a better balance between naturalness and expansion with the Leonidas II, while the Thor Bespoke’s leans more towards the latter than the former. But to the Leonidas II’s credit, air, extension and treble quality between the two are largely the same, with the Leonias II possessing a hair more body. With the A12t, I’d probably recommend the Leonidas II more to refine the low-end, and instill more body onto the lower-mids.




Wow, thank you for the vid....very cool! . A big thank you for taking the time to compare the cables too, that was a very helpful write-up. I think I'll be picking up a Leo II soon. I already have the Thor Bespoke so I know how awsome that is but you can never try too many cables eh? Have a great time there today with the EA team.


----------



## Deezel177

vilhelm44 said:


> Wow, thank you for the vid....very cool! . A big thank you for taking the time to compare the cables too, that was a very helpful write-up. I think I'll be picking up a Leo II soon. I already have the Thor Bespoke so I know how awsome that is but you can never try too many cables eh? Have a great time there today with the EA team.



No problem! There'll be a lot of great content coming from that visit very, very soon.


----------



## twister6

EffectAudio said:


> You will be burnt at the stake hahahahah



Yeah, make him suffer!  Let him clean up SY's work area, sweep the floors, clean the bathroom, wash the toilet


----------



## Deezel177

twister6 said:


> Yeah, make him suffer!  Let him clean up SY's work area, sweep the floors, clean the bathroom, wash the toilet



Oh, c’mon now, Alex... How do you think I have all these review units?


----------



## twister6

Deezel177 said:


> Oh, c’mon now, Alex... How do you think I have all these review units?



Sorry to hear that, Daniel.  You know, I was just joking, but didn't realize they actually made you clean the toilet


----------



## EffectAudio

twister6 said:


> Sorry to hear that, Daniel.  You know, I was just joking, but didn't realize they actually made you clean the toilet



Sparkling clean bro....We could almost eat off the floors


----------



## EffectAudio (Mar 26, 2019)

【* New Product Launch - "Cleopatra" 】*

Coalescent of Effect Audio Hallmark designs comes the unbridled, unsurpassed and highly unconventional Silver - "Cleopatra"!!

Coming off the heat of Canjam Singapore, Effect Audio launches a new addition to the widely acclaimed ‘Heritage Series' - the series that sparked Effect Audio's many successes in the Head-Fi Scene!

 

“Cleopatra” is the unification of every hallmark design that is accredited at Effect Audio, implemented unto a Pure Silver catalyst. The result is a one-of-a-kind Silver cable that manifests superb solvency and incredible audiophile technicalities that embodies the named character – “Cleopatra”.

Product Specifications
- 26 AWG
- Selected UP-OCC Pure Silver
- Golden Ratio Dispersion Multi-Sized Stranded
- Woven Kevlar infused Septuplet Core Bundle Litz
- Individually Enameled Strands
- Superior PSquared / P-EA plugs
- EA UltraFlexi Jacket

Unveiling at Canjam Singapore exclusively by Euphoria Audio booth!!



Official Web Link :
https://www.effectaudio.com/iem-heritage-series.html

Cleopatra will be available in 4w and Octa versions at our major retailers :

Singapore - ConnectIT , Euphoria Audio , E1 Personal Audio Singapore
USA - MusicTeck , Audio46 Headphones
Australia - Minidisc.com.au
Japan - イヤホン・ヘッドホン専門店eイヤホン
Thailand - มั่นคง munkonggadget
Hong Kong - Crystal Sound Audio
Korea - 셰에라자드 - Scheherazade
Indonesia - Beyond The Music , Jaben Indonesia
Netherlands & Europe - hifisolutions 
China - @just4ear
Taiwan - Effect Audio Taiwan
India - Headphone Zone
Philippines - Egghead Audiohub


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> 【* New Product Launch - "Cleopatra" 】*
> 
> Coalescent of Effect Audio Hallmark designs comes the unbridled, unsurpassed and highly unconventional Silver - "Cleopatra"!!
> 
> ...



Now y'all now what I was trying to show on that YouTube video.


----------



## twister6

Deezel177 said:


> Now y'all now what I was trying to show on that YouTube video.



you mean this one?


----------



## SeeSax

What's the retail price on Cleopatra? Since it's pure silver, would it be less than Leo II or Horus? Sorry if these are obvious/dumb questions, but just curious on how excited I should get without knowing the potential damage financially 

-Collin-

Edit: right in front of my face on the EA website. Collin can now resume excitement.


----------



## Dionysus

SeeSax said:


> What's the retail price on Cleopatra? Since it's pure silver, would it be less than Leo II or Horus? Sorry if these are obvious/dumb questions, but just curious on how excited I should get without knowing the potential damage financially
> 
> -Collin-
> 
> Edit: right in front of my face on the EA website. Collin can now resume excitement.


https://www.effectaudio.com/iem-heritage-series/cleopatra.html
$699.99


----------



## dhc0329

Wish EA can be more descriptive in explaining their cables on their site...What's sonic characteristics Cleo is aiming for in relation to Leo II?
What are we expecting with Cleo?


----------



## twister6

dhc0329 said:


> Wish EA can be more descriptive in explaining their cables on their site...What's sonic characteristics Cleo is aiming for in relation to Leo II?
> What are we expecting with Cleo?



Will have that in a detailed comparison, very soon.  Full review is almost done


----------



## dhc0329

twister6 said:


> Will have that in a detailed comparison, very soon.  Full review is almost done



Bro, you are doing EA's job here but will take it any which way available..


----------



## marcusd

OK so the news has broken on Cleopatra, that means I can publish my review now  

https://headfonics.com/2019/03/effect-audio-cleopatra-review/


----------



## EffectAudio

【 *Canjam Singapore - Yearly Affair *】

30 Mar (Saturday) & 31 Mar (Sunday)

It's come round to the most exciting time of the year again! Effect Audio will be exhibiting once again on the Canjam Singapore show at *Booth E8 - E11* !!

Not only will we be bringing our entire repertoire for the show, we will be launching the newest addition to the Heritage Series - "Cleopatra" as well as the "Cleopatra Octa".

Be sure to drop by our booth and be charmed!


----------



## SeeSax (Mar 27, 2019)

marcusd said:


> OK so the news has broken on Cleopatra, that means I can publish my review now
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2019/03/effect-audio-cleopatra-review/



Great review. I really enjoyed your comparison style where you give the technical differences as well as the tuning differences. I found this format to be awesome. You also answered the question that was circling in my head about how this differs from Thor II, another 26awg pure silver EA cable. Great stuff.

For me anyway, it seems like Cleopatra would be preferable to Leo II on a Legend X. With the emphasis on sub-bass power and less on mid-bass (I like to tame the mid-bass on Legend X where possible), it seems more fitting for my listening style.

-Collin-


----------



## marcusd

SeeSax said:


> Great review. I really enjoyed your comparison style where you give the technical differences as well as the tuning differences. I found this format to be awesome. You also answered the question that was circling in my head about how this differs from Thor II, another 26awg pure silver EA cable. Great stuff.
> 
> For me anyway, it seems like Cleopatra would be preferable to Leo II on a Legend X. With the emphasis on sub-bass power and less on mid-bass (I like to tame the mid-bass on Legend X where possible), it seems more fitting for my listening style.
> 
> -Collin-



Cool, glad you enjoyed it. WIll check out the legend X and cleo myself at CanJam this weekend and see if its a good fit.


----------



## Dionysus

Marcus I also enjoyed the review, for me I was looking for the differences between Cleo and the Leo II. The review helped answer several tuning and Sound signature comparisons questions I had. Thx again.


----------



## marcusd

Dionysus said:


> Marcus I also enjoyed the review, for me I was looking for the differences between Cleo and the Leo II. The review helped answer several tuning and Sound signature comparisons questions I had. Thx again.



Glad I could help  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## twister6

Here is my take on the latest EA Cleopatra Pure Silver Litz cable.  For sure, Cleo ain't your typical silver cable!


----------



## dhc0329

twister6 said:


> Here is my take on the latest EA Cleopatra Pure Silver Litz cable.  For sure, Cleo ain't your typical silver cable!



Great review! With respect to your comment about Mel " The change in this pair up, relative to its stock pure silver TWag v4 cable, makes the sound tighter, faster, and with mids having some improvement in retrieval of details." Looks like Twag v4 finally met its challenger. Too bad I already sent in Leo for Octa upgrade.


----------



## twister6

dhc0329 said:


> Great review! With respect to your comment about Mel " The change in this pair up, relative to its stock pure silver TWag v4 cable, makes the sound tighter, faster, and with mids having some improvement in retrieval of details." Looks like Twag v4 finally met its challenger. Too bad I already sent in Leo for Octa upgrade.



btw, do you know what I noticed?  After doing cable rolling with Mellianus, everything I tried still fits tight, except the original Twag v4 2pin connection is loose now.


----------



## dhc0329

Mine's still so tight that I need to put rubber around the connector to take it out, perhaps, because I didn't change the cable that often.
I never had the IEM with such a tight fit. Sorry to hear that it got loose..


----------



## SeeSax

twister6 said:


> Here is my take on the latest EA Cleopatra Pure Silver Litz cable.  For sure, Cleo ain't your typical silver cable!



Awesome review, as always! Appreciate the comparisons and your thoughts on how it pairs with various sources and the Tia Trio. Thank you!

I promise you I am not a grammar person normally, but I'm loving "harder hissing mid-bass." I think you meant to post that on the Andromeda thread where they listen for hiss rather than listen to music  

Cheers!

-Collin-


----------



## dhc0329

SeeSax said:


> I think you meant to post that on the Andromeda thread where they listen for hiss rather than listen to music
> -



Quite funny.. like your humor with a zest of sarcasm.


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys, this is my long-awaited review of the Leonidas II. With special thanks to Eric (@EffectAudio), it was great meeting you in Canjam over the weekend!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/21846/


----------



## EffectAudio

Canjam Singapore was LIT!!  Thank you all for dropping by for the "Cleopatra"!!


----------



## Peter68

Does anyone know how long it usually takes Effect Audio to ship once an order is placed? 

I ordered a Thor II Silver a week ago but my status hasn't moved off "Processing" since. Thanks.


----------



## SeeSax

ezekiel77 said:


> Hi guys, this is my long-awaited review of the Leonidas II. With special thanks to Eric (@EffectAudio), it was great meeting you in Canjam over the weekend!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/21846/



You're on fire, Man! Great review and awesome impressions from the CanJam thread. Always appreciate your contributions. 

-Collin-


----------



## dhc0329

Peter68 said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes Effect Audio to ship once an order is placed?
> 
> I ordered a Thor II Silver a week ago but my status hasn't moved off "Processing" since. Thanks.



Based on my experience it took about 2 weeks.


----------



## Peter68

dhc0329 said:


> Based on my experience it took about 2 weeks.



Thanks, is that 2 weeks to receive it, or 2 weeks before it was shipped?


----------



## dhc0329

I had few orders before - one I remember right around two weeks but most of them took a little over 2 weeks for actually delivery. 
Except the one order,  I ordered mostly through Musictek but it was shipped directly from EA. If I recall, I paid for expedited DHL shipping.


----------



## Peter68

dhc0329 said:


> I had few orders before - one I remember right around two weeks but most of them took a little over 2 weeks for actually delivery.
> Except the one order,  I ordered mostly through Musictek but it was shipped directly from EA. If I recall, I paid for expedited DHL shipping.



Great, thanks for the info. I can’t wait to get my hands on my Thor II Silver.


----------



## dhc0329

"painful wait time" is what we have to endure at times for this hobby. I currently have all my 3 EA cables sent for repair, re-termination and upgrade. 
It's been only a week but one day when I wake up I know a dhl package of my dream will be waiting for me at front door.


----------



## aaf evo

dhc0329 said:


> "painful wait time" is what we have to endure at times for this hobby. I currently have all my 3 EA cables sent for repair, re-termination and upgrade.
> It's been only a week but one day when I wake up I know a dhl package of my dream will be waiting for me at front door.



You went for the Leo Octa?


----------



## dhc0329

Yes, I did. Wanted to find out how good it is..


----------



## aaf evo

dhc0329 said:


> Yes, I did. Wanted to find out how good it is..



Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## singleended5863

aaf evo said:


> You went for the Leo Octa?





dhc0329 said:


> Yes, I did. Wanted to find out how good it is..



I am absolutely sure that Leo Octa is going to be the best sounding cable amongst other best at the same price range. I only dream for that but can never afford!


----------



## dhc0329

Yes, after my long painful wait is over I should get the cable and after the initial burn-in I should be able to share the real life 'average joe' impression.


----------



## Peter68

dhc0329 said:


> Yes, after my long painful wait is over I should get the cable and after the initial burn-in I should be able to share the real life 'average joe' impression.



I’m waiting on a Thor II silver. How long do you recommend for burn-in on this cable?


----------



## dhc0329 (Apr 3, 2019)

To be frank I got the real burn-in effect on Solaris as it really opened up after about 50 hours but not so much change with the cables usually. As for me, I usually give it at least 50 hours before I determine the cable's good or not for my taste.

This is scientific explanation as to what burn-in does if you care to believe:
"Considerable changes occur in the cable during the break in process. Any gases that were trapped between the insulation and the conductors during manufacturing are dissipated. Additionally, the insulation material charges up. The diode effects of the conductor will be more pronounced after 168 hours of break in. During this time the cable takes on a direction."


----------



## kdl0123

Just received my eros ii with pentaconn 4.4. The y-split and plug is very nice, light and thin. (Slider is very tight too)
Ear hook is extremely soft, thin and comfort too.
Need more time to burn in.


----------



## singleended5863

kdl0123 said:


> Just received my eros ii with pentaconn 4.4. The y-split and plug is very nice, light and thin. (Slider is very tight too)
> Ear hook is extremely soft, thin and comfort too.
> Need more time to burn in.



I love the SQ of Eros II 8wire paired with A&K SR15 and EE Spartans.


----------



## kdl0123

singleended5863 said:


> I love the SQ of Eros II 8wire paired with A&K SR15 and EE Spartans.



I have try so many uncomfortable cable before..
loose slider, heavy metal Y-split, loose heatshrink over plug, hard ear hook......
It is great that EA doesn't have any of these problem.

I am using 4 wire. In term of SQ, it does not change much on tonality. 
It add more texture without making any part of sound big or sharp.
So, it won't make me tired. 
Overall, my IEM still sound soft, airy and smooth which is great.


----------



## zuber (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi EffectAudio
I have got Leonidas I, bought from another Head-Fier here. I have been using it for 7 months and recently it starts to interrupt the signal in the right channel.
I believe it is something wrong with the 2 pin plug, just where the cable goest into the metal part (or maybe soldering inside).

My questions are:
1. Is it possible for you to fix it?
2. Is it possible to upgrade it to let's say Leonidas II?
3. The cable becomes very stiff near the 2 pin ends (that may be the culprit of interruptions?). It is possible to soften it somehow?

and how much it would be 
Thanks


----------



## Sound~Patriot (Apr 5, 2019)

Has anyone tried Cleo with Trinity or LX? Have ordered Cleo 1 week ago and can't wait to pair it with my darlings


----------



## Peter68

Has anyone else had problems with Effect Audio's customer service? I'm starting to get a little bit frustrated with them. After placing an order for a Thor II Silver, I wrote them after a week had passed in "processing" status and asked if they knew when it would ship. They told me they were a little bit behind because of CanJam--which is totally understandable--and promised me they'd personally looked into my order and that it would ship that day. That was two days ago, and it still hasn't shipped. So, I wrote another e-mail, and now no one will answer me.

I seriously hope this cable is worth all of this, because not only is it expensive, it's become kind of an ordeal even just getting it. Right now, I wouldn't recommend Effect Audio if anyone asked me. Maybe the quality of the cable will change that, but as of now my expectations are pretty low.


----------



## Sound~Patriot

Peter68 said:


> Has anyone else had problems with Effect Audio's customer service? I'm starting to get a little bit frustrated with them. After placing an order for a Thor II Silver, I wrote them after a week had passed in "processing" status and asked if they knew when it would ship. They told me they were a little bit behind because of CanJam--which is totally understandable--and promised me they'd personally looked into my order and that it would ship that day. That was two days ago, and it still hasn't shipped. So, I wrote another e-mail, and now no one will answer me.
> 
> I seriously hope this cable is worth all of this, because not only is it expensive, it's become kind of an ordeal even just getting it. Right now, I wouldn't recommend Effect Audio if anyone asked me. Maybe the quality of the cable will change that, but as of now my expectations are pretty low.



The quality of the cable will change your opinion


----------



## Peter68

Sound~Patriot said:


> The quality of the cable will change your opinion



Ha, that's what I'm hoping--that their cables are so good they don't have to care about customer service lol.


----------



## SeeSax

In @Peter68’s defense, it is slightly annoying (I’m not speaking about EA, but another company in Singapore) when the business basically shuts down for a trade show. I get the CanJam things, but keep someone back home to ship some orders. The rest of us outside of Singapore are hungry and thirsty and need our cable fix pronto!  

That said, EA’s service has been top notch for me, with Eric usually personally replying. 

-Collin-


----------



## Deezel177

SeeSax said:


> In @Peter68’s defense, it is slightly annoying (I’m not speaking about EA, but another company in Singapore) when the business basically shuts down for a trade show. I get the CanJam things, but keep someone back home to ship some orders. The rest of us outside of Singapore are hungry and thirsty and need our cable fix pronto!
> 
> That said, EA’s service has been top notch for me, with Eric usually personally replying.
> 
> -Collin-



I've noticed this has become a more and more frequent complaint. Hopefully, Eric implements the improved follow-up procedures he alluded to on his interview ASAP.


----------



## SeeSax

Deezel177 said:


> I've noticed this has become a more and more frequent complaint. Hopefully, Eric implements the improved follow-up procedures he alluded to on his interview ASAP.



Cheers Daniel! Now, did you type that post with a 32-wire Leonidas III prototype in your ear while in the secret VIP room at CanJam?


----------



## Toolman

i understand where some of you guys come from, and not defending any business with bad customer services whatsoever, but i will give them a pass for this 'once in a year' local trade show that will stressed their resources to the fullest. No doubt there are lots of business partners in town during this timw, numerous meetings night and days, show prep and making sure everything are ready when the show starts. I guessed only when you run a small business will you truly understand how stressful all this can be. Not saying things cannot be better handled, but for me i might just avoid ordering during this time? Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Deezel177

SeeSax said:


> Cheers Daniel! Now, did you type that post with a 32-wire Leonidas III prototype in your ear while in the secret VIP room at CanJam?



Hey man, I did not.  I’ve been spending most of my time with a new combo, actually: 64 Audio’s A6t + Effect Audio’s Cleopatra. I find it tames and wets the highs ala Lionheart (in some respects), but without sacrificing the cleanliness, airiness and separation that the A6t excels at (which the Lionheart has been known to do). I find the refined top-end creates more headroom for the A6t’s dense, powerful midrange as well, so those instruments sound more free and effortless.


----------



## Sound~Patriot (Apr 7, 2019)

Deezel177 said:


> Hey man, I did not.  I’ve been spending most of my time with a new combo, actually: 64 Audio’s A6t + Effect Audio’s Cleopatra. I find it tames and wets the highs ala Lionheart (in some respects), but without sacrificing the cleanliness, airiness and separation that the A6t excels at (which the Lionheart has been known to do). I find the refined top-end creates more headroom for the A6t’s dense, powerful midrange as well, so those instruments sound more free and effortless.



... so i NEED my Cleopatra... NOW!!


----------



## Peter68

Deezel177 said:


> I've noticed this has become a more and more frequent complaint. Hopefully, Eric implements the improved follow-up procedures he alluded to on his interview ASAP.



I have no problem with them being busy with the trade show. That’s perfectly understandable, and I know it’s a big part of their business. What I do have a problem with, though, is them writing me earlier this week and saying, “I have personally looked into your order and it will definitely ship today,” and then it not happening. That was four days ago and it still hasn’t shipped. 

I know it’s a small business, but if you say something like that to a customer, it really should be the truth. It just leaves a bad impression with the overall experience of dealing with them.


----------



## Deezel177

Peter68 said:


> I have no problem with them being busy with the trade show. That’s perfectly understandable, and I know it’s a big part of their business. What I do have a problem with, though, is them writing me earlier this week and saying, “I have personally looked into your order and it will definitely ship today,” and then it not happening. That was four days ago and it still hasn’t shipped.
> 
> I know it’s a small business, but if you say something like that to a customer, it really should be the truth. It just leaves a bad impression with the overall experience of dealing with them.



Ah, I see, that's very disappointing to hear indeed. Hopefully, EA are able to respond to you ASAP before the damage gets any worse.


----------



## Toolman

Peter68 said:


> I have no problem with them being busy with the trade show. That’s perfectly understandable, and I know it’s a big part of their business. What I do have a problem with, though, is them writing me earlier this week and saying, “I have personally looked into your order and it will definitely ship today,” and then it not happening. That was four days ago and it still hasn’t shipped.
> 
> I know it’s a small business, but if you say something like that to a customer, it really should be the truth. It just leaves a bad impression with the overall experience of dealing with them.



I see now...a written commitment to customers need to be taken as is...a commitment come what may


----------



## twister6

SeeSax said:


> Cheers Daniel! Now, did you type that post with a 32-wire Leonidas III prototype in your ear while in the secret VIP room at CanJam?



I can't speak on Daniel's behalf, but if you can wait until the next week, I might post 64-wire...  j/k, of course


----------



## Deezel177

twister6 said:


> I can't speak on Daniel's behalf, but if you can wait until the next week, I might post 64-wire...  j/k, of course



Hooked up to the JHAudio Bertha - one wire for each driver.


----------



## SeeSax

twister6 said:


> I can't speak on Daniel's behalf, but if you can wait until the next week, I might post 64-wire...  j/k, of course





Deezel177 said:


> Hooked up to the JHAudio Bertha - one wire for each driver.



Hey we joke now, but by the same time next year both products will exist and we will all be wondering how we survived with only 8 wires and double digit number of drivers...


----------



## Wyville (Aug 19, 2019)

.


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Some of you might know that my wife and I recently exchanged the congested city of London for the cycling heaven that is the Netherlands. We did that because my wife, a cancer researcher, has been given an opportunity to set up her own research group at the University of Groningen. I think that most people, if not everyone here on head-fi will know someone who has been affected by cancer and that it is a very tough disease to fight. My wife is now developing new strategies to predict more accurately which treatments will work best for which patients, thus improving quality of life and chances of survival.
> 
> ...



What a beautiful effort, Erik. I wanna wish you and your wife the best of luck with this fundraiser *and* her research. I hope that link'll still be working when I'm finally old enough to make a PayPal account in July.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> What a beautiful effort, Erik. I wanna wish you and your wife the best of luck with this fundraiser *and* her research. I hope that link'll still be working when I'm finally old enough to make a PayPal account in July.


Thank you very much Daniel! Yeah, the fundraiser itself will run for the rest of the year, as there are still a lot of kilometres to go. At this moment the counter is at: 2,847.99km


----------



## Kerouac

Wyville said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Some of you might know that my wife and I recently exchanged the congested city of London for the cycling heaven that is the Netherlands. We did that because my wife, a cancer researcher, has been given an opportunity to set up her own research group at the University of Groningen. I think that most people, if not everyone here on head-fi will know someone who has been affected by cancer and that it is a very tough disease to fight. My wife is now developing new strategies to predict more accurately which treatments will work best for which patients, thus improving quality of life and chances of survival.
> 
> ...


Great initiative and sacrifice (knowing how much you love your Leo II) Erik. And I hope many donations will be made in the next weeks to help raise funds


----------



## Wyville

Kerouac said:


> Great initiative and sacrifice (knowing how much you love your Leo II) Erik. And I hope many donations will be made in the next weeks to help raise funds


Thanks Erik! Yeah, Leo II is my favourite cable and that is also why I thought it would be a good choice. Let other people have a chance at such a nice cable. Thanks also for the generous donation!


----------



## EffectAudio

【 Crowned Queen Of Silver - Cleopatra 】

Cleopatra was a HUGE hit during the recent bout at Canjam Singapore. Massive loves for our newest "Heritage Series" winning product!

Cleopatra is the very essence of Effect Audio's decade of experience in cable craft distilled into a Pure Silver Litz. Perhaps the smoothest, most detailed Silver ever created!

Featuring :
- 26 AWG
- Selected UP-OCC Pure Silver
- Golden Ratio Dispersion Multi-Sized Stranded
- Woven Kevlar infused Septuplet Core Bundle Litz
- Individually Enameled Strands
- Superior PSquared / P-EA plugs
- EA UltraFlexi Jacket

Official Web Link :
https://www.effectaudio.com/iem-heritage-series.html

Cleopatra will be available in 4w and Octa versions at our major retailers :

Singapore - ConnectIT , Euphoria Audio , E1 Personal Audio Singapore
USA - MusicTeck , Audio46 Headphones
Australia - Minidisc.com.au
Japan - イヤホン・ヘッドホン専門店eイヤホン
Thailand - มั่นคง munkonggadget
Hong Kong - Crystal Sound Audio 
Korea - 셰에라자드 - Scheherazade
Indonesia - Beyond The Music , Jaben Indonesia
Netherlands & Europe - hifisolutions 
China - Just4Ear
Taiwan - Effect Audio Taiwan
India - Headphone Zone
Philippines - Egghead Audiohub


----------



## EffectAudio

Peter68 said:


> I have no problem with them being busy with the trade show. That’s perfectly understandable, and I know it’s a big part of their business. What I do have a problem with, though, is them writing me earlier this week and saying, “I have personally looked into your order and it will definitely ship today,” and then it not happening. That was four days ago and it still hasn’t shipped.
> 
> I know it’s a small business, but if you say something like that to a customer, it really should be the truth. It just leaves a bad impression with the overall experience of dealing with them.



Hey Buddy  Check your spam folder. Our automated email has sent you the email with tracker on 3rd April when the parcel is shipped on that day  Meanwhile, i've also sent you another tracker this morning. Let me know if you received it!


----------



## Peter68

EffectAudio said:


> Hey Buddy  Check your spam folder. Our automated email has sent you the email with tracker on 3rd April when the parcel is shipped on that day  Meanwhile, i've also sent you another tracker this morning. Let me know if you received it!



Thanks so much, I'm very glad to hear that. Do you not update order status on your site, though? Because mine to this day still says 'Processing" and there's no shipping info there, which is what led me to think it hadn't shipped.

I never got a tracking e-mail from the 3rd either (checked all my spam folders and everything), but I did get the one you sent me today.

In any case, thanks for following through and I'm very eager to receive the cable.


----------



## EffectAudio

Peter68 said:


> Thanks so much, I'm very glad to hear that. Do you not update order status on your site, though? Because mine to this day still says 'Processing" and there's no shipping info there, which is what led me to think it hadn't shipped.
> 
> I never got a tracking e-mail from the 3rd either (checked all my spam folders and everything), but I did get the one you sent me today.
> 
> In any case, thanks for following through and I'm very eager to receive the cable.



Now this is quite an awkward situation - Our admin girl is on extended leave till Wednesday (thank god), unfortunately i don't have access to her computer which has the order status update system


----------



## Peter68

EffectAudio said:


> Now this is quite an awkward situation - Our admin girl is on extended leave till Wednesday (thank god), unfortunately i don't have access to her computer which has the order status update system



I see, well, it looks like there were a lot of complications going on there at your end. Maybe I just picked the wrong time to order. Based on what everyone here has been saying about your products, though, I'm hoping none of this will matter once I get that cable connected to my Andromedas and give it a listen.


----------



## dhc0329

EffectAudio said:


> Now this is quite an awkward situation - Our admin girl is on extended leave till Wednesday (thank god), unfortunately i don't have access to her computer which has the order status update system



Are you telling me you cannot process any pending orders until the girl comes back? I am not quite understanding the situation here.


----------



## Shecky504

@EffectAudio Does the new Cleo cable come with one of your snazzy cases? Also, how does the treble compare to the Leo II? I know it’s not a typical silver but curious how organic, transparent, and resolving it is vs. Leo II.


----------



## dhc0329

Oh no where's my orders?


----------



## EffectAudio

Peter68 said:


> I see, well, it looks like there were a lot of complications going on there at your end. Maybe I just picked the wrong time to order. Based on what everyone here has been saying about your products, though, I'm hoping none of this will matter once I get that cable connected to my Andromedas and give it a listen.



No worries, it was the spill over from Canjam SG mayhem ; Apologies for the scare you had  Meanwhile, yes let me know your thoughts 



dhc0329 said:


> Are you telling me you cannot process any pending orders until the girl comes back? I am not quite understanding the situation here.



The Orders are being processed and shipped as per usual production scheduling, however im not able to update the order status from "Processing" to "Shipped" on the website till Wednesday. 



dhc0329 said:


> Oh no where's my orders?



Do you have an order that needed updates or tracing?


----------



## dhc0329

EffectAudio said:


> Do you have an order that needed updates or tracing?



Yes please~!  I just bought two Leo II cables (2-pin and mmcx) recently and... 
(1) Put in an order to upgrade my 2-pin to Octa x8 (2.5mm)
(2) Put in an order to re-terminate my 2mm to 4.4mm on my second leo 2 cable
(3) Had an issue with my Horus cable so sent in for repair. 

This was all done through your reseller Musictek. I had three EA cables to none at the moment so am having tough time. 
If you could at least expedite the order 2 (re-termination to 4.4mm) I could wait on other two jobs.


----------



## BananaOoyoo

@EffectAudio any news on the Origin cables? I ordered mine through MusicTeck a month and a half ago, and there’s been nothing...


----------



## EffectAudio

Shecky504 said:


> @EffectAudio Does the new Cleo cable come with one of your snazzy cases? Also, how does the treble compare to the Leo II? I know it’s not a typical silver but curious how organic, transparent, and resolving it is vs. Leo II.



In fact - It does! 

 

Whereas to the Treble comparison between Leo II & Cleopatra, I'll leave it with @Deezel177 to make comments


----------



## EffectAudio

dhc0329 said:


> Yes please~!  I just bought two Leo II cables (2-pin and mmcx) recently and...
> (1) Put in an order to upgrade my 2-pin to Octa x8 (2.5mm)
> (2) Put in an order to re-terminate my 2mm to 4.4mm on my second leo 2 cable
> (3) Had an issue with my Horus cable so sent in for repair.
> ...



Will do! I can totally imagine the hair pulling situation now without proper cables  

I've done a trace - We've just received the package yesterday noon of your 3 cables. This is what im gonna do for ya' 
1) Will be processed as per normal
2) Expedited with Free Express Shipping out to MusicTeck - (Let me try to ship out on Friday)
3) Ditto 2) 

Hope this helps


----------



## EffectAudio

BananaOoyoo said:


> @EffectAudio any news on the Origin cables? I ordered mine through MusicTeck a month and a half ago, and there’s been nothing...



MusicTeck should receive their complete "Origin" orders before April 20th this month


----------



## dhc0329

EffectAudio said:


> Will do! I can totally imagine the hair pulling situation now without proper cables
> 
> I've done a trace - We've just received the package yesterday noon of your 3 cables. This is what im gonna do for ya'
> 1) Will be processed as per normal
> ...



You are awesome! Thanks bro~!


----------



## EffectAudio

dhc0329 said:


> You are awesome! Thanks bro~!



You're most welcomed!


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> In fact - It does!
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas to the Treble comparison between Leo II & Cleopatra, I'll leave it with @Deezel177 to make comments



Eric is putting in a shift!  I'll get that comparison done for the full review. For now, I'm gonna pull an _Eric_ and say, "I'm just too busy for replies right now, man..."


----------



## Shecky504

EffectAudio said:


> In fact - It does!
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas to the Treble comparison between Leo II & Cleopatra, I'll leave it with @Deezel177 to make comments


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## EffectAudio

Deezel177 said:


> Eric is putting in a shift!  I'll get that comparison done for the full review. For now, I'm gonna pull an _Eric_ and say, "I'm just too busy for replies right now, man..."



Good Escape!


----------



## BananaOoyoo

EffectAudio said:


> MusicTeck should receive their complete "Origin" orders before April 20th this month



Ugh that’s a bit frustrating. I’ll be away for all of May and won’t be able to pick up any packages... I’m really hoping that I can receive my order from MusicTeck before April 30. I didn’t expect the order to possibly take 2+ months.


----------



## EffectAudio

BananaOoyoo said:


> Ugh that’s a bit frustrating. I’ll be away for all of May and won’t be able to pick up any packages... I’m really hoping that I can receive my order from MusicTeck before April 30. I didn’t expect the order to possibly take 2+ months.



You should receive your order from MusicTeck before April 30th. Apologies for the delay on "Origin". Previously it was a mayhem of QC issues and i made the decision to redo the entire 2 batches of "Origin" ergo, the delay. Hope to seek your kind understanding.


----------



## jcdreamer

I received my Origin from Musicteck at around March 25 and have yet to open the package.  Now I might have to worry about possible QC issues?


----------



## BananaOoyoo

EffectAudio said:


> You should receive your order from MusicTeck before April 30th. Apologies for the delay on "Origin". Previously it was a mayhem of QC issues and i made the decision to redo the entire 2 batches of "Origin" ergo, the delay. Hope to seek your kind understanding.



It looks like I won’t be receiving the cable before then. Just heard back from MusicTeck that they will fulfill orders on the 25th, and there’s no way that it’ll get to a reshipper and then to me in 3 business days.

They offered to hold the cable for me, but I’m wondering if I should just cancel instead. Getting it almost four months after placing my order isn’t really appealing to me. I might just have to cut my losses on overseas shipping of my trade-in cable.


----------



## marcusd

Shecky504 said:


> @EffectAudio Does the new Cleo cable come with one of your snazzy cases? Also, how does the treble compare to the Leo II? I know it’s not a typical silver but curious how organic, transparent, and resolving it is vs. Leo II.



While you wait for other contributions here is a rundown compared to the Leo II 

https://headfonics.com/2019/03/effect-audio-cleopatra-review/2/


----------



## bdh

I've tried contacting Effect directly a few days ago, but no response yet, so I'll ask my question here.
I haven't see any way to specify a cable length on either the dealership websites or EA's website.  Is there only one size for all?


----------



## EffectAudio

bdh said:


> I've tried contacting Effect directly a few days ago, but no response yet, so I'll ask my question here.
> I haven't see any way to specify a cable length on either the dealership websites or EA's website.  Is there only one size for all?



Its possible to customize your length  drop me a pm / mail at eric@effectaudio.com


----------



## BananaOoyoo

Went ahead and cancelled my order - I hope that means someone else will be able to receive their cable sooner than expected. I'll probably just stay away from EA cables for the foreseeable future.

Andrew at MusicTeck was quick to refund me for the cable, so that was nice at least.


----------



## pacman46

Hi guys. I’m curious I bought a ares ii+ cable for my fostex te100 iems about two months ago I want to say  and the cable is starting to turn green already. Is this normal? I know it happens to some cables but on a quility cable like this?i know it’s not their Totl cable but I don’t think it should and not after only a couple of months. I would have to check but I’m guessing that’s how long I have had it for.


----------



## BananaOoyoo

pacman46 said:


> Hi guys. I’m curious I bought a ares ii+ cable for my fostex te100 iems about two months ago I want to say  and the cable is starting to turn green already. Is this normal? I know it happens to some cables but on a quility cable like this?i know it’s not their Totl cable but I don’t think it should and not after only a couple of months. I would have to check but I’m guessing that’s how long I have had it for.



Yeah, I think oxidation is pretty normal with the Ares II.


----------



## Deezel177

pacman46 said:


> Hi guys. I’m curious I bought a ares ii+ cable for my fostex te100 iems about two months ago I want to say  and the cable is starting to turn green already. Is this normal? I know it happens to some cables but on a quility cable like this?i know it’s not their Totl cable but I don’t think it should and not after only a couple of months. I would have to check but I’m guessing that’s how long I have had it for.





BananaOoyoo said:


> Yeah, I think oxidation is pretty normal with the Ares II.



The Ares II and Ares II+ are both Litz cables, so they should not oxidise under normal conditions - especially within two months. I still have an Ares II+ from 2015/2016 that hasn't turned green to this day. I'd recommend e-mailing Effect Audio and seeing whether or not they can help you.


----------



## pacman46

Deezel177 said:


> The Ares II and Ares II+ are both Litz cables, so they should not oxidise under normal conditions - especially within two months. I still have an Ares II+ from 2015/2016 that hasn't turned green to this day. I'd recommend e-mailing Effect Audio and seeing whether or not they can help you.


I don’t think it should either. I will definitely do that. Thank you


----------



## BananaOoyoo

Deezel177 said:


> The Ares II and Ares II+ are both Litz cables, so they should not oxidise under normal conditions - especially within two months. I still have an Ares II+ from 2015/2016 that hasn't turned green to this day. I'd recommend e-mailing Effect Audio and seeing whether or not they can help you.



I think it depends on how you use the cable (and therefore how much stress the cable goes through). I've read a lot of complaints locally regarding cable unraveling with EA cables and oxidation with the Ares II.

Some of the latter could be explained by the solution that people here suggest for the former though, which is to apply heat and twist it back.


----------



## singleended5863

I have Ares II 4wire and 8wire more than 2 months and don’t see any oxidation to the cables.


----------



## pacman46

singleended5863 said:


> I have Ares II 4wire and 8wire more than 2 months and don’t see any oxidation to the cables.


It is faint at the moment but it is there.


----------



## Deezel177

BananaOoyoo said:


> I think it depends on how you use the cable (and therefore how much stress the cable goes through). I've read a lot of complaints locally regarding cable unraveling with EA cables and oxidation with the Ares II.
> 
> Some of the latter could be explained by the solution that people here suggest for the former though, which is to apply heat and twist it back.



Oh dear, that sure does explain it.  The unraveling may be a by-product of how many IEMs come with the Ares II as a stock cable nowadays. I mentioned in my EE Phantom review that the Ares II that came with it was braided much less skilfully than the standalone cables I've received from Effect Audio. Hopefully the reports don't get more common than they already are.


----------



## aaf evo

Has anyone ever seen a more premium EA cable unravel like the Ares does for some people? I'm probably picking up a Leo 2 in the near future once I can snag a second hand one, and the unraveling worries me a bit.


----------



## Deezel177

aaf evo said:


> Has anyone ever seen a more premium EA cable unravel like the Ares does for some people? I'm probably picking up a Leo 2 in the near future once I can snag a second hand one, and the unraveling worries me a bit.



It's possible to unravel a cable if you twist the 2-wire portion against how it was naturally twisted. I've had that happen accidentally with my Thor Silver II. I was twisted it a couple times in the opposite direction without noticing, but EA were kind enough to fix it for me when I visited Singapore. I haven't had it happen on any other of my EA cables.


----------



## aaf evo

Deezel177 said:


> It's possible to unravel a cable if you twist the 2-wire portion against how it was naturally twisted. I've had that happen accidentally with my Thor Silver II. I was twisted it a couple times in the opposite direction without noticing, but EA were kind enough to fix it for me when I visited Singapore. I haven't had it happen on any other of my EA cables.



I don't ever recall twisting my Ares and it happened, do you mean literally twist the cable or is this something that can happen when wrapping the cable back up to put away for storage?


----------



## Deezel177

aaf evo said:


> I don't ever recall twisting my Ares and it happened, do you mean literally twist the cable or is this something that can happen when wrapping the cable back up to put away for storage?



It happened to me when I was uncoiling the wire from storage and I was turning the cable so the IEMs would be correctly-oriented. It's really unfortunate to hear about your Ares II. It looks like it's a common occurrence among the stock cable Ares II's. @EffectAudio should really take note of this.


----------



## aaf evo

Deezel177 said:


> It happened to me when I was uncoiling the wire from storage and I was turning the cable so the IEMs would be correctly-oriented. It's really unfortunate to hear about your Ares II. It looks like it's a common occurrence among the stock cable Ares II's. @EffectAudio should really take note of this.



It doesn’t bug me on my ares mainly because it’s my “stock” Legend X cable. EA offered to fix it for me but the cost to ship to Singapore isn’t worth it for me for an Ares. If that happened to a pricier cable that I had bought myself I’d definitely want it fixed.


----------



## BananaOoyoo

aaf evo said:


> Has anyone ever seen a more premium EA cable unravel like the Ares does for some people? I'm probably picking up a Leo 2 in the near future once I can snag a second hand one, and the unraveling worries me a bit.



Leonidas II is pretty new, so there probably aren’t too many reports of it unraveling (yet?). The plus series is unavailable in Korea, but I’ve seen people comment that it’s a common issue with everything from the Ares to the Mars. Haven’t seen too many Horus or Janus cables in the wild to know if that applies to those as well.

If you want an Effect Audio cable and care about cable aesthetics, the recommendation I see here is to avoid getting a copper or SPC cable (green oxidation) and to get an 8-wire braid (to avoid unraveling). Personally, if I ever decide I want something pricier than my Linum cable, I’ll probably look at the PW Loki or PW Limited instead - I’m not a big fan of bulky 8-wire cables.


----------



## Shecky504

@Deezel177 When are you going to have that Cleopatra cable review ready??


----------



## Deezel177

Shecky504 said:


> @Deezel177 When are you going to have that Cleopatra cable review ready??



Not for a while, as I have quite a few reviews on my plate. But, I'll be posting first impressions here at some point.


----------



## Wyville (Aug 19, 2019)

.


----------



## SeeSax

@aaf evo just get the Leo II Octa. Solves the unraveling issue with 8-wire.

I kid, I kid. As I drool in the corner of the room over that cable. It’s really the only upgrade to your old 1950 

-Collin-


----------



## aaf evo

SeeSax said:


> @aaf evo just get the Leo II Octa. Solves the unraveling issue with 8-wire.
> 
> I kid, I kid. As I drool in the corner of the room over that cable. It’s really the only upgrade to your old 1950
> 
> -Collin-



It looks amazing but I’m not a fan of the EA 8 wire ergonomics and I’m trying to avoid that sort of cost of cables for now. I think a second hand Leo 2 is about my budget max unfortunately.


----------



## ctaxxxx

Has anyone heard Effect Audio's SPC cables? Requested a bespoke order of an 8-wire SPC and seems like a good price, but I don't know what the sound signature is like.


----------



## SeeSax

aaf evo said:


> It looks amazing but I’m not a fan of the EA 8 wire ergonomics and I’m trying to avoid that sort of cost of cables for now. I think a second hand Leo 2 is about my budget max unfortunately.



I hear you. If you don't get any bites on your WTB ad, MusicTeck has them on sale for a few bucks off at $799 and free shipping right now. 

-Collin-


----------



## RollsDownWindowsManually

Can anyone say if there are any limits to what LID technology can do?  I just got a new laptop and the headphone output impedance is about 70 ohms.  Honestly it sounds fine with my N8's, but I was just wondering if there's is a limit to what LID can overcome.


----------



## Deezel177

RollsDownWindowsManually said:


> Can anyone say if there are any limits to what LID technology can do?  I just got a new laptop and the headphone output impedance is about 70 ohms.  Honestly it sounds fine with my N8's, but I was just wondering if there's is a limit to what LID can overcome.



I think you're on the wrong thread here, bud.


----------



## Wyville

After a brief break from cycling and a trip back to London where she was invited to give a lecture at a conference, my wife is back in the saddle and has gone through the 3,000km mark! (Yes, that is also nearly 130 hours on the bike so far this year.) 


 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/page-231#post-14884473


----------



## RollsDownWindowsManually

Deezel177 said:


> I think you're on the wrong thread here, bud.



Yeah, I don't know why it ended up here, really weird.  Thanks chief.


----------



## bvng3540

Wyville said:


> After a brief break from cycling and a trip back to London where she was invited to give a lecture at a conference, my wife is back in the saddle and has gone through the 3,000km mark! (Yes, that is also nearly 130 hours on the bike so far this year.)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/page-231#post-14884473


And ZERO calorie burn


----------



## coast645

Does anyone have any recommendations on which cable would pair best with the Noble K10s?


----------



## Wyville

bvng3540 said:


> And ZERO calorie burn


So many kilometres, yet so few calories!  The thing is, she is as bad with her bikes now as I am with audio gear. She's been eyeing a power meter, cadence sensor, speed sensor (independent from GPS), etc. But the thing is that she has two bikes and so we would have to buy two of each, while now she can just switch the GPS from one bike to another. Of course those things are separate from the new custom wheels she would like, new group set on her main bike, and, and....


----------



## EffectAudio

Introducing @Hana Yu , who'll be taking care of you guys over in Head-Fi and our thread. As SY has gotten me bogged down on the exciting development and R&D for the rest of the year, i'll probably not have as much time to Head-Fi  

Nonetheless, Hana will be actively engaging you guys and answering any doubts you have in the thread. I will still be reachable on emails though!  I'll try my best to check in every once in awhile and drop teasers *evil grin* 

-Eric


----------



## Hana Yu (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi there! This is Hana (which means "flower" in Japanese). Delighted to be introduced here and from now on, to be connected with you on behalf of Effect Audio. 

In the vast and learned world of hi-fi, I always find the intimate, sensual side of sound enchanting and captivating. That's what I think the wonder those customised cables can create and you got to listen to them to know that intimate feeling, unique to you only. My current favourite EA cable is Cleopatra, our "new silver", for she breaks free from what commonly defined silver litz should sound like. And that makes her sexy! _Oh là là..._

Feel free to make a post, share a thought or ask a question. I'm here for you guys!


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Introducing @Hana Yu , who'll be taking care of you guys over in Head-Fi and our thread. As SY has gotten me bogged down on the exciting development and R&D for the rest of the year, i'll probably not have as much time to Head-Fi
> 
> Nonetheless, Hana will be actively engaging you guys and answering any doubts you have in the thread. I will still be reachable on emails though!  I'll try my best to check in every once in awhile and drop teasers *evil grin*
> 
> -Eric





Hana Yu said:


> Hi there! This is Hana.


Welcome Hana! I think you will make a valuable addition to EA here on Head-fi! We have been urging Eric to get himself a teammate. 

Eric, give yourself some time for a holiday as well. Just sneak out for a week or two when SY isn't looking.


----------



## Hana Yu

Thank you Wyville for the kind words. 
I will strive to make myself useful here and get back to haunt Eric from time to time.


----------



## korvin12

Hana Yu said:


> Hi there! This is Hana (which means "flower" in Japanese). Delighted to be introduced here and from now on, to be connected with you on behalf of Effect Audio.
> 
> In the vast and learned world of hi-fi, I always find the intimate, sensual side of sound enchanting and captivating. That's what I think the wonder those customised cables can create and you got to listen to them to know that intimate feeling, unique to you only. My current favourite EA cable is Cleopatra, our "new silver", for she breaks free from what commonly defined silver litz should sound like. And that makes her sexy! _Oh là là..._
> 
> Feel free to make a post, share a thought or ask a question. I'm here for you guys!



Hello Hana, is your full name Hanako Yu?


----------



## Hana Yu

korvin12 said:


> Hello Hana, is your full name Hanako Yu?


Hello korvin12. Just call me Hana. Pretty name isn’t it


----------



## korvin12

Hana Yu said:


> Hello korvin12. Just call me Hana. Pretty name isn’t it



Yea, of cos, btw Cleopatra is a very good cable, pairs up amazingly well with EE Phantom, awaiting my octa version which i ordered during Canjam Singapore, hopefully i can receive mine very soon


----------



## Hana Yu

korvin12 said:


> Yea, of cos, btw Cleopatra is a very good cable, pairs up amazingly well with EE Phantom, awaiting my octa version which i ordered during Canjam Singapore, hopefully i can receive mine very soon


Wow isn’t that fantastic! I’ve haven’t had a chance to try Cleopatra with Phantom yet. Can I beg you for more details when you receive your octa?


----------



## korvin12

Hana Yu said:


> Wow isn’t that fantastic! I’ve haven’t had a chance to try Cleopatra with Phantom yet. Can I beg you for more details when you receive your octa?



Sure sure, will do


----------



## Hana Yu

korvin12 said:


> Sure sure, will do


I’ll keep an eye on you then haha


----------



## korvin12

Hana Yu said:


> I’ll keep an eye on you then haha


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Welcome Hana! I think you will make a valuable addition to EA here on Head-fi! We have been urging Eric to get himself a teammate.
> 
> Eric, give yourself some time for a holiday as well. Just sneak out for a week or two when SY isn't looking.



Y'kno i was actually thinking of that! Hahaha, i may take some time off to do UK tour and perhaps also Amsterdam after London Canjam. Perhaps catch you up for a drink if im in town


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Y'kno i was actually thinking of that! Hahaha, i may take some time off to do UK tour and perhaps also Amsterdam after London Canjam. Perhaps catch you up for a drink if im in town


I am still not sure about Canjam London, I don't expect I will make it because I can't really spare the money, but if you are heading to Amsterdam I will definitely see if I can make it a day out for myself as well (it takes me about 3 hours to get to Amsterdam). Would be great to catch up with you!


----------



## Hana Yu

Hi Wyville, CanJam London is definitely a cool place to be in July. That said, to chill out, Amsterdam is nothing less cool than London during summer time. Care to share some of your best-kept secrets in Amsterdam for those who plan to travel there?


----------



## Wyville

Hana Yu said:


> Hi Wyville, CanJam London is definitely a cool place to be in July. That said, to chill out, Amsterdam is nothing less cool than London during summer time. Care to share some of your best-kept secrets in Amsterdam for those who plan to travel there?


The funny thing is that Eric will know more about Amsterdam than I do because I rarely ever go there and the few times I have been it has been for work or passing through on my way to the airport. I know more about London than I do about Amsterdam.


----------



## thisismyname

I experienced LeoII sound pretty dull when it's at around 100 to 200 hr burn-in time, (very boring when listening to whatever kind of music) it started to open up after that. Will check and see how it pairs with FW10000...


----------



## aaf evo

thisismyname said:


> I experienced LeoII sound pretty dull when it's at around 100 to 200 hr burn-in time, (very boring when listening to whatever kind of music) it started to open up after that. Will check and see how it pairs with FW10000...



I’d be happy to take it off your hands if you’re not satisfied. PM me


----------



## thisismyname

aaf evo said:


> I’d be happy to take it off your hands if you’re not satisfied. PM me



I am starting to appreciate the LeoII, so maybe not now.


----------



## fuhransahis

thisismyname said:


> I am starting to appreciate the LeoII, so maybe not now.


Within 9 minutes after calling it boring? What happened lol


----------



## thisismyname

fuhransahis said:


> Within 9 minutes after calling it boring? What happened lol



The boring time was till few hrs ago, I just wrote that down an hour ago.

Is this precise enough?


----------



## fuhransahis

thisismyname said:


> The boring time was till few hrs ago, I just wrote that down an hour ago.
> 
> Is this precise enough?


----------



## IdleHeroe

I've been hearing a lot about the Leonidas (Leonidas II?), What do you guys think of Campfire Solaris pairing with Leonidas II?


----------



## korvin12

IdleHeroe said:


> I've been hearing a lot about the Leonidas (Leonidas II?), What do you guys think of Campfire Solaris pairing with Leonidas II?



I don't want to go into details but it sound absolutely brilliant


----------



## aohk1997

Any fellow Campfire Andromeda users here can make a cable recommendation from EA?
Would appreciate it!


----------



## singleended5863

aohk1997 said:


> Any fellow Campfire Andromeda users here can make a cable recommendation from EA?
> Would appreciate it!



It depends on your budgets. I don’t own Andromeda and know that most of the Andromeda’s owners had talked about that in more pages in this thread before.


----------



## aaf evo

Does Effect Audio have any plans to incorporate something similar to DITA’s Awesome Plug into their cables? The interchangeable terminations on the OSLO is amazing.


----------



## korvin12

aohk1997 said:


> Any fellow Campfire Andromeda users here can make a cable recommendation from EA?
> Would appreciate it!



Which version of Andromeda are you talking about? I own both the green & the stainless steel version, the green is paired with Janus D while the ss is paired with Leonidas II. Both sounded amazing.


----------



## duaned (Apr 24, 2019)

Any feedback on the Lionheart?  I am looking at it for the Hyla CE-5.


----------



## IdleHeroe

korvin12 said:


> I don't want to go into details but it sound absolutely brilliant



Oh please go into details ~ I have a hard time deciding whether to do get the Leonidas / Leonidas II ? And i hear about the new cleopata which sounds like something i would like too. I love mids and female vocals and of course the tight hitting lows


----------



## Hana Yu

korvin12 said:


> I don't want to go into details but it sound absolutely brilliant


Ooooph this is getting painful... 
Some details, please please, please!  (you're making me sing James Brown here haha)


----------



## Peter P.

aohk1997 said:


> Any fellow Campfire Andromeda users here can make a cable recommendation from EA?
> Would appreciate it!



Pairing my green andromedas with the cheaper thor ii’s in balanced. Sounds amazing on my ak se100 dap. What dap are you using?


----------



## aohk1997

korvin12 said:


> Which version of Andromeda are you talking about? I own both the green & the stainless steel version, the green is paired with Janus D while the ss is paired with Leonidas II. Both sounded amazing.


 the SS version, how does it improve the andromeda SS? 



Peter P. said:


> Pairing my green andromedas with the cheaper thor ii’s in balanced. Sounds amazing on my ak se100 dap. What dap are you using?


  How does the thor improve the andros? Will be using the ak SR 15


----------



## Peter P.

aohk1997 said:


> the SS version, how does it improve the andromeda SS?
> 
> 
> How does the thor improve the andros? Will be using the ak SR 15



Bass sounds tighter with more thump, sounds really smooth with amazing detail on all frequencies. Better soundstage too. Exactly what the reviews say on it. Dont forget to add the psquared plug if you decide on getting the cable. You wont be disappointed. Dont think i will be letting go of my andros because of the cable upgrade. What eartips are you using?


----------



## aohk1997

Sounds amazing! I'm using acoustune 07, it's been pretty good so far


----------



## korvin12

IdleHeroe said:


> Oh please go into details ~ I have a hard time deciding whether to do get the Leonidas / Leonidas II ? And i hear about the new cleopata which sounds like something i would like too. I love mids and female vocals and of course the tight hitting lows



Did not demoed the cleopatra with solaris so i can't comment on that but i think the leonidas II will satisfy all your above needs


----------



## Sound~Patriot

Cleo arrived yesterday  love at first sight.
For me the best built quality of all EA cables i own and have owned. Incredibly supple and awsome haptics. It's really a bliss to touch this beauty 

Soundwise i haven't found the perfect partner yet. Phantom isn't my cup of tea here as the natural timbre gets lost a bit. But i liked it a lot with the Legend X and the Trinity ! Need more time. Next week i will get my AAW Canary. I guess this would be another great pairing


----------



## Likeimthere

@EffectAudio I’m loving my Leo II with my A18 pairing... 

Sorry I’ve been away... work wouldn’t let me come out to play...


----------



## Hana Yu

Sound~Patriot said:


> Cleo arrived yesterday  love at first sight.
> For me the best built quality of all EA cables i own and have owned. Incredibly supple and awsome haptics. It's really a bliss to touch this beauty
> 
> Soundwise i haven't found the perfect partner yet. Phantom isn't my cup of tea here as the natural timbre gets lost a bit. But i liked it a lot with the Legend X and the Trinity ! Need more time. Next week i will get my AAW Canary. I guess this would be another great pairing



Gorgeous pictures!  Cannot thumb you up enough...absolutely love it


----------



## Sound~Patriot

Hana Yu said:


> Gorgeous pictures!  Cannot thumb you up enough...absolutely love it



Glad you like them


----------



## Hana Yu

Sound~Patriot said:


> Glad you like them



One little question of curiosity: are you the photographer of all those stunning pictures on this site: https://www.deviantart.com/s-patriot
I have no other words than to say _Chapeau_ - Hat's off to you!


----------



## Sound~Patriot (Apr 28, 2019)

Hana Yu said:


> One little question of curiosity: are you the photographer of all those stunning pictures on this site: https://www.deviantart.com/s-patriot
> I have no other words than to say _Chapeau_ - Hat's off to you!



.... yes, it's my photography site. Thank you very much ! I feel honoured


----------



## Hana Yu

*[EA Special Launch Event in Singapore]*




EA is calling out all fans in Singapore who cannot have enough of the highly acclaimed Cleopatra since her début at CanJam Singapore.
Come and experience the beguiling charm of Pure Silver Litz like never before.
Mark the day.
May The 4th Be With You.

Event info:
Saturday, May 4th, 1 PM - 7 PM
AV One @ 1 Coleman Street, The Adelphi, #01-10


----------



## Wyville (Aug 19, 2019)

.


----------



## aaf evo

Are there any Cleo Octa reviews around? Can’t seem to find any.


----------



## Sound~Patriot (May 2, 2019)

aaf evo said:


> Are there any Cleo Octa reviews around? Can’t seem to find any.



Eric told me recently Cleo Octa will be available by the end of April.


----------



## Hana Yu (May 3, 2019)

Sound~Patriot said:


> Eric told me recently Cleo Octa will be available by the end of April.



Guys, here‘s my little note of apology...

The demand for Cleopatra Octa has exceeded our expectations that we're facing a shortage of raw materials needed. We're doing everything possible to keep the delay to the minimum. Orders will start shipping in the course of May. We sincerely appreciate your patience and understanding.


----------



## Hana Yu

Hana Yu said:


> *[EA Special Launch Event in Singapore]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

It's been a week packed with Royal-themed activities from Tokyo to Bangkok, even in Singapore. 
This Saturday, fans in Singapore had the special treat to meet our Queen of Silver Cables, Cleopatra, at the EA - AV One joint event.


----------



## raymogi

Anyone paired the Cleo with ProPhile 8 yet?

I've been looking for an upgrade for quite a while now.


----------



## Wyville (Aug 19, 2019)

.


----------



## Wyville (Aug 19, 2019)

.


----------



## Wyville (Aug 19, 2019)

.


----------



## Mimouille

Wyville said:


> So today we made the raffle tickets and while we had our dinner in the oven we did the raffle.
> All tickets were made into little balls (by me),
> put into a bowl (by me),
> given a vigorous shake (by me),
> ...


This is not what we had agreed.


----------



## Wyville

Mimouille said:


> This is not what we had agreed.


Sorry man, but your bribe (the pictures you sent) did not have the effect you were aiming for. I am sure it is a great disappointment, as it must have been very uncomfortable...


----------



## Mimouille

Wyville said:


> Sorry man, but your bribe (the pictures you sent) did not have the effect you were aiming for. I am sure it is a great disappointment, as it must have been very uncomfortable...


Honestly it stings a bit at first but you get used to it.


----------



## dhc0329

Octa was the most ergonomically friendly x8 cable I've ever tried. It's very flexible and thinner than Janus D.
I would have given A+ for ergo but A- because of bad choker implementation. The choker doesn't slide smoothly 
and it may most likely wear out the cable trying to force slide...  

Sound wise I can feel a lot of data coming through its x8 wire preserving the highest details. It is full bodied to the point
there's no space left on the sound tunnel. I feel no empty space making it rather thick but but well defined. 
This in turn makes you feel you are losing some airiness comparing to Horus. The sound stage is enormous with defined
boundary so you don't feel it's infinite if you know what I mean..The bass expansion in terms of pure impact comparing 
to Horus and Leo2 is quite noticeable. I like it. Treble could use some toning down as it tends sound too sharp at times. 
I didn't find it smooth but more like transparent cable which carries a lot of data across. I only had this for few hours 
so impression may change.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Congrats to @aohk1997 for winning.  Thanks to Effect Audio for donating the cable.

@Wyville thanks to you for setting the raffle up.  And thanks to your wife for cycling to raise funds  and working on research to help cure cancer.


----------



## Wyville

NovaFlyer said:


> Congrats to @aohk1997 for winning.  Thanks to Effect Audio for donating the cable.
> 
> @Wyville thanks to you for setting the raffle up.  And thanks to your wife for cycling to raise funds  and working on research to help cure cancer.


Thank you very much for your support, it really helps my wife. 

And yeah, it was great of Effect Audio to so keenly give their support for this cause as well.


----------



## raymogi

Another 4 thumbs up from me for Effect Audio. Sourced a Cleopatra 4.4mm cable for my PP8 and the quality of the cable is everything I hoped for. Will definitely be getting more EA cables for my other stuff in the future.


----------



## dhc0329

I just tested U18 with Octa on N8 but didn't like the combo. Too piercing on top end of spectrum. Originally I was hoping for some smoothness but that wasn't the case. 
Two words to describe the cable would be ultra clarity and deep impact.


----------



## twister6

dhc0329 said:


> I just tested U18 with Octa on N8 but didn't like the combo. Too piercing on top end of spectrum. Originally I was hoping for some smoothness but that wasn't the case.
> Two words to describe the cable would be ultra clarity and deep impact.



Which Octa cable?


----------



## dhc0329

twister6 said:


> Which Octa cable?



Leo 2 Octa. Thought leo 2 was a real good match for U18 so I'd figure Octa would be as well but too harsh on treble.


----------



## twister6

dhc0329 said:


> Leo 2 Octa. Thought leo 2 was a real good match for U18 so I'd figure Octa would be as well but too harsh on treble.



I see.  I guess your ears are sensitive to treble, man   My ears used to be over sensitive as well, but 3-4 years later it's a different story (I guess changes with age and environment).  Now, Leo 2 Octa is "permanently" attached to U18t.


----------



## dhc0329

I am not exactly young myself but yeah may be too sensitive on high frequency. Mel works well with Octa so it is permanently attached.


----------



## Pepito

I ordered a simple 2.5mm to 3.5mm RA Oyaide adapter from Effect Audio. Well it arrived today and lo and behold, I got an Ares II MMCX cable. I would be happy as I have a use for it but: 
1) I need that adapter
2) It took 1 month and 2 weeks for the damn thing to arrive (that's just shipping time) 
3) Some poor guy/girl has an adapter instead of their cable. They emailed me initially saying they messed up tracking numbers. Well ya dun goofed up the shipments not the tracking numbers. 

Hoping this gets resolved soon! I've heard good things about their QC but I'm obviously not happy


----------



## dhc0329

No doubt EA has the best cable in every aspects - sound, ergo and looks but they have not been stellar with turnaround time lately. 
Perhaps, it's time to hire more bodies before the complains file up?


----------



## Hana Yu

Pepito said:


> I ordered a simple 2.5mm to 3.5mm RA Oyaide adapter from Effect Audio. Well it arrived today and lo and behold, I got an Ares II MMCX cable. I would be happy as I have a use for it but:
> 1) I need that adapter
> 2) It took 1 month and 2 weeks for the damn thing to arrive (that's just shipping time)
> 3) Some poor guy/girl has an adapter instead of their cable. They emailed me initially saying they messed up tracking numbers. Well ya dun goofed up the shipments not the tracking numbers.
> ...



Hello Pepito, I'm truly sorry for the inconvenience and the loss of time it has caused you. I checked back with Eric and asked him to interfere immediately. We found out it was a case of messed up shipments with DHL. So here's what we do to fix the mistake: Please do keep that Ares II MMCX you have received as our gift of apology to you. And you will receive your adapter in the course of next week. 

Could this bring back the smile on your face? I hope it does as nothing is more valuable to us than a happy customer.


----------



## Pepito

Hana Yu said:


> Hello Pepito, I'm truly sorry for the inconvenience and the loss of time it has caused you. I checked back with Eric and asked him to interfere immediately. We found out it was a case of messed up shipments with DHL. So here's what we do to fix the mistake: Please do keep that Ares II MMCX you have received as our gift of apology to you. And you will receive your adapter in the course of next week.
> 
> Could this bring back the smile on your face? I hope it does as nothing is more valuable to us than a happy customer.



Thank you!Y Yes it does make me happier that I don't have to ship the cable back, I've got a new Aires for my 846 now!! 

Thanks again! Got the tracking for the adapter too.


----------



## EffectAudio

dhc0329 said:


> No doubt EA has the best cable in every aspects - sound, ergo and looks but they have not been stellar with turnaround time lately.
> Perhaps, it's time to hire more bodies before the complains file up?









More bodies OTW!  But no, seriously that was the plan. The partial reason i've been missing lately was handling the interviews session for the expansion of our crew!  Thanks @Hana Yu for getting me involved quickly regards to Pepito's case! 

PS : Guys - Look out for something really cool that's happening next Monday! You guys will really love that (It's not a new product btw)  I'll have Hana release the info first thing on Monday!

- Eric


----------



## dhc0329

EffectAudio said:


> More bodies OTW!  But no, seriously that was the plan. The partial reason i've been missing lately was handling the interviews session for the expansion of our crew!  Thanks @Hana Yu for getting me involved quickly regards to Pepito's case!
> 
> PS : Guys - Look out for something really cool that's happening next Monday! You guys will really love that (It's not a new product btw)  I'll have Hana release the info first thing on Monday!
> 
> - Eric



Obviously your business is booming which is a good sign.  Keep them fantastic cables coming..I like your Leo 2 Octa cable.


----------



## Hana Yu

From Beijing With Love. 

This weekend, EA team is having fun at the Beijing International Headphone Expo.
We heard through the grapevine that a new DAP prototype would be using EA cables for its debut in Beijing.
Let’s keep you updated as the Expo unfolds.


----------



## Hana Yu

Hana Yu said:


> From Beijing With Love.
> 
> This weekend, EA team is having fun at the Beijing International Headphone Expo.
> We heard through the grapevine that a new DAP prototype would be using EA cables for its debut in Beijing.
> Let’s keep you updated as the Expo unfolds.




For Your Eyes Only...
The spy who loved me sent me this picture from Beijing... PAW 6000, a lighter, mini-er version of Lotoo's flagship PAW GOLD TOUCH. 
So the prototype was pairing with Cleopatra, my curiosity would kill me if I weren't told about how the sound was like. 
A note from the spy himself: with a bit of luck you might get to listen to PAW 6000 at London CanJam?!   
That's well worth waiting for, isn't it?


----------



## twister6

Hana Yu said:


> For Your Eyes Only...
> The spy who loved me sent me this picture from Beijing... PAW 6000, a lighter, mini-er version of Lotoo's flagship PAW GOLD TOUCH.
> So the prototype was pairing with Cleopatra, my curiosity would kill me if I weren't told about how the sound was like.
> A note from the spy himself: with a bit of luck you might get to listen to PAW 6000 at London CanJam?!
> That's well worth waiting for, isn't it?



I already asked your spy (the one who's iem brand has 2 letters from his first name and 2 letters from his last name ) about paw6k sound impressions, since this spy posted the same picture on his FB page as well


----------



## Hana Yu

twister6 said:


> I already asked your spy (the one who's iem brand has 2 letters from his first name and 2 letters from his last name ) about paw6k sound impressions, since this spy posted the same picture on his FB page as well



Hahahaha, Spy No.1 identity exposed! 

There have been quite a few interesting PAW6k+EA pairings at the Beijing Expo.   
Here are a couple of examples:


----------



## amature101

Is there upcoming promotion during great singapore sale? My cable died on me and I am currently looking for one. If yes, will wait till next month for replacement cable.


----------



## EffectAudio

amature101 said:


> Is there upcoming promotion during great singapore sale? My cable died on me and I am currently looking for one. If yes, will wait till next month for replacement cable.



We don't usually participate in the GSS sale event....but hey, lookout for a post coming tomorrow by @Hana Yu 

- Eric


----------



## wwyjoe (May 21, 2019)

Folks, read that there're some here who uses pigtail adapters. Wouldn't that 'degrade' sound, even if the pigtail adapter is using the cable material as the main cable? I'm assuming there will be signal loss as the adapter adds another 'failure' point. 

Unless technically, one is unable to hear the difference?


----------



## Hana Yu

EffectAudio said:


> We don't usually participate in the GSS sale event....but hey, lookout for a post coming tomorrow by @Hana Yu
> 
> - Eric



 

As promised, Effect Audio Customer Survey 2019 starts now! 
Don't miss your chance to earn your 10% Effect Audio storewide discount code, with just one click away!

*Enter the survey HERE:* https://www.effectaudio.com/webforms/index/index/id/6/

Promo period (GMT+8):
22th May 00:00 hrs - 31st May 2359 hrs 

Thank you all (in advance) for your participation.


----------



## panasonicst60

Do you guys make cables only for iem? I don't see options for full size headphone connectors. Or am I missing something?


----------



## PinkyPowers (May 22, 2019)

Cleopatra is impressive as hell for clarity and detail. Not sure I've ever heard Legend X sound this transparent.


----------



## Shecky504

PinkyPowers said:


> Cleopatra is impressive as hell for clarity and detail. Not sure I've ever heard Legend X sound this transparent.



More transparent than Leo II with Legend X? Would love to hear your thoughts on that combo (Cleo vs. Leo II with Legend X) especially with DX200Ti.


----------



## Pepito

Got my adapter, thanks @EffectAudio and @Hana Yu !!


----------



## Hana Yu

Pepito said:


> Got my adapter, thanks @EffectAudio and @Hana Yu !!



You must look super cute with your happy smiling face


----------



## Pepito

Hana Yu said:


> You must look super cute with your happy smiling face



Aww


----------



## Hana Yu

panasonicst60 said:


> Do you guys make cables only for iem? I don't see options for full size headphone connectors. Or am I missing something?



Hi there. Would you like to tell us a bit more about your requirements? 
Currently, we don't do headphone cables as regular product but it is possible to order via our bespoke service.
Hope this help


----------



## Gadys

Hello Hana Yu
I want to order Cleopatra for my Solaris. What kind of MMCX connector I mast choose. I see you have some different options: for Sony, for Shure and Westone and others.
Please help me to choose the right connector 
Thank you very much


----------



## Hana Yu

Gadys said:


> Hello Hana Yu
> I want to order Cleopatra for my Solaris. What kind of MMCX connector I mast choose. I see you have some different options: for Sony, for Shure and Westone and others.
> Please help me to choose the right connector
> Thank you very much



Hello there Gadys, delighted to read your message. Yes, our MMCX connector for Shure will be perfect for your Solaris. 
Do feel free to get back to me anytime if you need me.
Cheers and happy weekend


----------



## amature101

What is the difference between thor and cleopatra?


----------



## Vitor Valeri (May 26, 2019)

[USER = 343006] @ amature101 [/ USER], Here is an analysis between the two cables: https://twister6.com/2019/03/27/effect-audio-cleopatra-cable/


----------



## Hana Yu

Vitor Valeri said:


> [USER = 343006] @ amature101 [/ USER], Here is an analysis between the two cables: https://twister6.com/2019/03/27/effect-audio-cleopatra-cable/



Obrigada, Vitor.


----------



## Aradea

I recently tried the Leo 2 Octa with my Meze Rai Penta and its crazy!!
Significant difference compared to the usual Leo 2.
The soundstage is huuuge.. Resolution improves significantly, the bass is much more snappy/dynamic.
But the best part for me was that the Octa did not change the inherent characteristics of the Penta which is smooth with laidback presentation. It "only" made the sound image in my head much bigger and so much clearer.
Top notch!


----------



## Shecky504

@Hana Yu Will Effect Audio be at the SoCal CanJam? If so, will you have Leo II Octa and Cleo for sale? I currently have Leo II but if I love the Octa synergy could I trade that in and pay the difference?


----------



## Hana Yu

Shecky504 said:


> @Hana Yu Will Effect Audio be at the SoCal CanJam? If so, will you have Leo II Octa and Cleo for sale? I currently have Leo II but if I love the Octa synergy could I trade that in and pay the difference?



Hello there. Sure, EA will be at SoCal CanJam in June. So here are two options to get your Leo II Octa: 1) please ship your Leo II to Singapore as soon as possible so we can prioritise your order as "Urgent" and bring your Octa to SoCal for you. The lead time required for the upgrade may take weeks.   2) Come round to SoCal and deliver your Leo II to Eric. He'll take care of the rest. 

So, let us know your thoughts.


----------



## Shecky504

Hana Yu said:


> Hello there. Sure, EA will be at SoCal CanJam in June. So here are two options to get your Leo II Octa: 1) please ship your Leo II to Singapore as soon as possible so we can prioritise your order as "Urgent" and bring your Octa to SoCal for you. The lead time required for the upgrade may take weeks.   2) Come round to SoCal and deliver your Leo II to Eric. He'll take care of the rest.
> 
> So, let us know your thoughts.


Thanks, @Hana Yu. I’m not ready to send in the Leo II as I need to hear the Octa first. Could I purchase the Octa at the show as an exchange plus the difference for turning in my Leo II? Not sure I would want to give Eric my Leo II then wait weeks to upgrade it if he'd have an extra on hand for purchase at the show. Either way I’m looking forward to hearing some of your other cables!


----------



## EffectAudio

Shecky504 said:


> Thanks, @Hana Yu. I’m not ready to send in the Leo II as I need to hear the Octa first. Could I purchase the Octa at the show as an exchange plus the difference for turning in my Leo II? Not sure I would want to give Eric my Leo II then wait weeks to upgrade it if he'd have an extra on hand for purchase at the show. Either way I’m looking forward to hearing some of your other cables!



Hello Shecky  Looking forward to see you in SoCal!  I'll be bringing by our full range cables and perhaps if we're in time, some secret prototypes *evil grin*. Meanwhile, on the Leonidas II upgrade program, unfortunately we don't have an extra to offer during the show as all "Leonidas II" upgrade program requires the user's own Leonidas II to be broken down and rebuilt into a 8 wires 

-Eric


----------



## Shecky504

EffectAudio said:


> Hello Shecky  Looking forward to see you in SoCal!  I'll be bringing by our full range cables and perhaps if we're in time, some secret prototypes *evil grin*. Meanwhile, on the Leonidas II upgrade program, unfortunately we don't have an extra to offer during the show as all "Leonidas II" upgrade program requires the user's own Leonidas II to be broken down and rebuilt into a 8 wires
> 
> -Eric


Thanks, Eric. Understood and looking forward to seeing you and what you got next month!


----------



## Wyville

Hi all, spent some time with a very special lady...

*Effect Audio Cleopatra - The Feminine Touch


 *​


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Wyville said:


> Hi all, spent some time with a very special lady...
> 
> *Effect Audio Cleopatra - The Feminine Touch
> 
> *​



Nice! Many thanks for the review!


----------



## Wyville

Vitor Valeri said:


> Nice! Many thanks for the review!


My pleasure!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Wyville said:


> Hi all, spent some time with a very special lady...
> 
> *Effect Audio Cleopatra - The Feminine Touch
> 
> *​


@Wyville Great review and thanks for taking the time to write it.  One of the top things I want to do at CanJam SoCal is try the Cleopatra with my Phantoms; and try the Leonidas II as well.   

@EffectAudio will you have any cables for sale at CanJam SoCal?  Thanks and see you there.


----------



## Hana Yu

Guys, sorry for changing gear here. I simply can't hold it back anymore. 

This is official... 

EA's Ultimate Luxury Hifi - "King Arthur" is finally launched today in Hong Kong. This could be the best portable hifi to be offered in such a neat, sleek package. King Arthur is paired with 'Caliburn', a piece of art on its own. The dream pairing allows you to savour the entirety and subtleties of the music, elevating your experience to the utmost realism, putting you right in the centre of a live performance.  

EA is never afraid of breaking new ground. Here's why. King Arthur comes with an innovative convertible faceplate design: default Acrylic plus 4 different premium materials: "Grand Walnut", "Classic Carbon Fibre", "Textured Leather" and "Metallics". We let the King choose his own crown



 
Photo courtesy of HB

 
 Photo courtesy of HB


----------



## raymogi

That cable, that splitter 

WANT!


----------



## duaned

raymogi said:


> That cable, that splitter
> 
> WANT!



Effect Audio will milk the cow dry with the price on this!


----------



## Wyville

NovaFlyer said:


> @Wyville Great review and thanks for taking the time to write it.  One of the top things I want to do at CanJam SoCal is try the Cleopatra with my Phantoms; and try the Leonidas II as well.


Thanks! My favourite pairing for the Phantom is still Leonidas II (which has a new owner by now), but Cleopatra is definitely worth a try. Both are different enough that one might cater to your preferences better then the other. If you have not tried it yet, Eros II 8-wire is also great with the Phantom. 


Hana Yu said:


> Guys, sorry for changing gear here. I simply can't hold it back anymore.
> 
> This is official...
> 
> ...


Wait... What... Wow! 




Love it when you guys do these special editions! Is it a collaboration or an Effect Audio original?


----------



## twister6

Hana Yu said:


> Guys, sorry for changing gear here. I simply can't hold it back anymore.
> 
> This is official...
> 
> ...



What is the spec of this new EA IEM?


----------



## Hana Yu

twister6 said:


> What is the spec of this new EA IEM?



Below are the specs for King Arthur. FYI 

_IEM_

_16 Precision Balanced Armature Drivers 
2 Low, 7 Mid, 7 High
9-Way Crossover
Sensitivity 117dB @ 1kHz @1mw
FR: 10Hz-40kHz
Impedance: 10 Ω @ 1kHz 
Penta-Bores

Caliburn Cable

24AWG
Rare UPOCC /Gold Plated Silver & Gold Silver Alloy/ + /Gold Plated Silver & Pure Silver/
Individually Enamelled Strands
Septuple Core, Multi-Bundled Litz
EA UltraFlexi Insulation
KA Designer Y-Split
_


----------



## Hana Yu

Wyville said:


> Thanks! My favourite pairing for the Phantom is still Leonidas II (which has a new owner by now), but Cleopatra is definitely worth a try. Both are different enough that one might cater to your preferences better then the other. If you have not tried it yet, Eros II 8-wire is also great with the Phantom.
> 
> Wait... What... Wow!
> 
> ...



Haha I love this GIF.
The King Arthur project is developed and designed by Effect Audio, with technical support and collaboration with Empire Ears.


----------



## fuhransahis (May 31, 2019)

Hana Yu said:


> Below are the specs for King Arthur. FYI
> 
> _IEM_
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details.

Any estimated price? I feel like I spent $1k just reading the description (45 drivers, rare UPOCC, gold and unobtanium plated 101% purebred silver strands with a diamond crusted core, etc)


----------



## bvng3540

fuhransahis said:


> Thanks for the details.
> 
> Any estimated price? I feel like I spent $1k just reading the description (45 drivers, rare UPOCC, gold and unobtanium plated 101% purebred silver strands with a diamond crusted core, etc)


Btw $3499-3999 or more for SURE


----------



## singleended5863

$2499?!


----------



## mvvRAZ

4k absolute minimum, similar to specs to the U18t with a heavily upgraded cable. 

(I know specs aren’t equal to price but if this is any less than 3k I’m emptying out the bank account again)


----------



## fuhransahis

singleended5863 said:


> $2499?!


----------



## bvng3540

singleended5863 said:


> $2499?!


For the rh or lh not both


----------



## singleended5863

bvng3540 said:


> For the rh or lh not both



What is rh or lh?


----------



## fuhransahis (May 31, 2019)

singleended5863 said:


> What is rh or lh?


Right hand or left hand, whichever you're willing to sacrifice.

Ok I'll stop sorry.


----------



## dhc0329

Looks tempting but thank God I don't need it. Make this $9999 so I don't really need it.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Wyville said:


> Thanks! My favourite pairing for the Phantom is still Leonidas II (which has a new owner by now), but Cleopatra is definitely worth a try. Both are different enough that one might cater to your preferences better then the other. If you have not tried it yet, Eros II 8-wire is also great with the Phantom.



Thanks @Wyville I'll be sure to try all three at CanJam


----------



## bvng3540

dhc0329 said:


> Looks tempting but thank God I don't need it. Make this $9999 so I don't really need it.


Effect Audio King Arthur:
King Arthur in-ear headphones are not only the ultimate in sound quality, but packaging and accessories are the standard for a luxury. It adopts 16 balanced armature drivers, which are divided into 2 bass, 7 midrange, 7 high, and matched with 9-way crossover design, creating no matter the sound details, spatial sense, tri-band balance, transient performance. All have the best results, especially equipped with a dedicated headset line Caliburn, made of precious materials, the core is 24 AWG Rare UPOCC.

Appearance, the patented card-type panel replacement design allows users to change the panel at will, in addition to the standard black sub-rack panel, there are 4 special edition panels, made of peach, carbon fiber, leather, metal, as the market. On top of the earphones, King Arthur has the luxury packaging that is rare in headsets, making it more than just a fever-quality audio product. The box of the earphone is made of space gray aluminum metal, and the surface is covered with high-grade leather with soft touch. The multi-layer partition design makes the user open like a treasure chest, and every time there is a feeling of heart.
(UIEM pricing is ~USD5700? [F])


----------



## buonassi

Picked this up for a song on the sale forums.  Has anyone seen components like this on Ares II?  I can't really place the black barrel 2pins on any pics I've seen. It certainly doesn't look or feel counterfeit and the conductors do seem to be litz.  Check out the pics and let me know what you think plz guys


----------



## Deezel177

buonassi said:


> Picked this up for a song on the sale forums.  Has anyone seen components like this on Ares II?  I can't really place the black barrel 2pins on any pics I've seen. It certainly doesn't look or feel counterfeit and the conductors do seem to be litz.  Check out the pics and let me know what you think plz guys



Those black barrels were what they used prior to the chrome metallic ones. They look pretty genuine to me.


----------



## frestoinc

buonassi said:


> Picked this up for a song on the sale forums.  Has anyone seen components like this on Ares II?  I can't really place the black barrel 2pins on any pics I've seen. It certainly doesn't look or feel counterfeit and the conductors do seem to be litz.  Check out the pics and let me know what you think plz guys



My EA Eos cable looks same as your picture.


----------



## Hana Yu

frestoinc said:


> My EA Eos cable looks same as your picture.



Hello there, buonassi and frestoinc. Your Ares II and Eros II both look genuine. The black barrels were dated 2-3 years before we changed to the current model. 
I hope both cables sound fine to you?


----------



## Hana Yu

Deezel177 said:


> Those black barrels were what they used prior to the chrome metallic ones. They look pretty genuine to me.



My hat's off to you, dear Deezel!


----------



## buonassi

thanks for the multitude of replies everyone.  I have yet to analyze the sound, but am looking forward to the Ares II as the first thing I plug into my A12t when it gets here.


----------



## KurobaHeiji

Hi guys, I have a question. Horus is only 4 wires, right? But if I select jH24 with Bass control, will it become 8 wires?


----------



## bvng3540

KurobaHeiji said:


> Hi guys, I have a question. Horus is only 4 wires, right? But if I select jH24 with Bass control, will it become 8 wires?


Yes per their website, if you dont want to pay for the 8 wires, you can request if you can make it with 4 wires, it will be without the bass pod, and the default bass will be at max.


----------



## Dan003

Hi, has anyone paired up EA Cleopatra with FitEar’s CIEMs. My MH335DWSR will be arriving soon.. And I am thinking of replacing the stock cable with a silver one . Thanks.


----------



## aaf evo

Is there a Cleo Octa review anywhere? I can’t see to find one.


----------



## raymogi

aaf evo said:


> Is there a Cleo Octa review anywhere? I can’t see to find one.



Just got back from my audio store. Owner actually just received a Cleo Octa yesterday so I'm eager to try it out. Turns out there's something wrong with the left side one, could be the connector but I'm not sure. There would be this loud noise whenever volume is turned up. So sad that I didn't get to hear one. Been waiting for it too 

On the other hand, found out about King Arthur's price: US$6,888


----------



## fuhransahis

raymogi said:


> On the other hand, found out about King Arthur's price: US$6,888


----------



## singleended5863

raymogi said:


> On the other hand, found out about King Arthur's price: US$6,888





fuhransahis said:


>



You must have golden ears  to listen to this “way” high price King Arthur!


----------



## dhc0329

Wow 7000 bucks gadget! Sky's the limit for this hobby. Wonder how it sounds..


----------



## bvng3540

dhc0329 said:


> Wow 7000 bucks gadget! Sky's the limit for this hobby. Wonder how it sounds..


It will sound like you just drop out of sky


----------



## dhc0329

bvng3540 said:


> It will sound like you just drop out of sky



I got wiser enough to realize the price doesn't necessarily equate to quality for some devices, but hope this really rocks.


----------



## Hana Yu

A call to all ye Head-Fiers and audiophiles alike:  

*Come experience the Mysterious Cables exclusive at CanJam SoCal 2019~!! *

Drop by our booth to audition 3 unique unreleased cables and stand a chance to win Effect Audio "Leonidas II" worth US$888!! 


This Canjam SoCal, we're bringing by a very refreshing set of un-released cables. To participate in this draw simply do the following :

1) Drop by Canjam SoCal, Effect Audio Booth 
2) Ask _Eric_ for the *"Mysterious Cables Audition" *
3) Post your thoughts on the cables on Effect Audio HeadFi thread
4) Make a guess on how much each of the cable models would retail at

Good Luck!! See you all at CanJam SoCal!!  

Saturday & Sunday, June 22-23
Irvine Marriott
18000 Von Karman Avenue
Irvine, CA 92612


----------



## djyang0530

it looks great but toooo expansive


----------



## buonassi (Jun 22, 2019)

djyang0530 said:


> it looks great but toooo expansive


I bet you it's no where near as 'expansive' as comply foam tips


----------



## whsvince (Jun 23, 2019)

those three cables are amazing!! I talked to Eric and I demoed the three mysterious and Cleopatra octa and horus 8.
the first was a copper one and I think it is better than Ares II+ IMO and better ergonomics. the sound signature is warm and detailed slightly increase the soundstage with little deeper and wider. I think it is a replacement for ares II+ so I guess it is around 250~280 price range
the second was a silver cable and it is a very unique cable that with smooth treble not harsh and kind of airy. the bass was very deep and very unusual as a silver cable also neutral sound signature. it is my favorite silver cable so far since I heard a lot of silver cable that is very harsh in treble and also loses a lot of bass quantity and quality. I feel like it deserves 600 to buy this cable. PS: IMO, it is better than Cleopatra. 
the third one was a copper-silver hybrid. I usually not prefer a copper-silver hybrid cable because they never work out. they always can't improve the bass with copper part and also can't improve the treble part with silver which always a disaster. however, this one is very different from other silver-copper cables. the bass is tightened and deeper a neutral cable with the detailed and smooth treble. the synergy of copper and silver is well expressed. this one I feel like it's about 450~500.
Anyway, it is a nice meeting with Eric. I wish I can demo horus 8 way earlier then I won't buy Leo II and Janus B LOL. Horus 8 is a beast but no one can buy it anymore which makes me feel sad. nice work EA fellas!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Hi there! Between the Cleopatra and the Leonidas II, which would you recommend? I'm looking for mids, detail and clarity 

Thanks!


----------



## arijitroy2

Hey guys, so i bought the Leo II from EA directly. How long does it take generally from ordering to delivery?


----------



## raymogi

mvvRAZ said:


> Hi there! Between the Cleopatra and the Leonidas II, which would you recommend? I'm looking for mids, detail and clarity
> 
> Thanks!



When I was deciding between those two, and auditioning it with my Trio, I went with the Cleopatra. For the price difference, it's well worth it.


----------



## Hana Yu

Hana Yu said:


> A call to all ye Head-Fiers and audiophiles alike:
> 
> *Come experience the Mysterious Cables exclusive at CanJam SoCal 2019~!! *
> 
> ...





 



So, anyone else has turned up at SoCal this weekend?
Do tell us about your impression of the Mysterious Cables!


----------



## Shecky504

I also had the pleasure of testing out the new cables yesterday and it was great to finally meet Eric. Coming from the Legend X paired with Leo II, below are my thoughts on the mystery cables after a brief listening session:
The ergonomics and build quality are like nothing I've seen from EA before on a 4-wire. Pretty amazing!

Copper: Very smooth and balanced, low end not as deep as Leo II, treble was a bit thin, clear vocals with a soundstage narrower than Leo II. My guess for price is $299.
Silver: Wide soundstage, lows not quite as deep as Leo II, very transparent and energetic treble, brighter sound but still smooth and vocals seemed more forward vs. Leo II, this was my favorite of the 3. Eric mentioned the wire size is the same as Leo II but the design is much tighter and appears thinner as you can see in the picture. Very light and comfortable. My guess for price is $499.
Copper/Silver Hybrid: Deep low end, lacking a bit in transparency vs. Leo II and the silver, treble not as energetic as the silver, vocals clear but pulled back vs. the silver with a narrower soundstage. My guess for price is $399.

I also very much enjoyed the Horus 8 with my Legend X but it's only available as an upgrade for current Horus owners. I'm still very happy with my Leo II and also Ares II octa! I will have my eye on that mystery silver cable when it's revealed in August though


----------



## singleended5863

Due to financial limitations and loving the OCC litz I didn’t have chance to try out the silver litz or other expensive cables. However, I did listen to Janus D (dynamics) and Janus B (basso?) and have more impression to the Janus B which has warm rounded sound and very very musical and does look nice to me too (gotta love 8wired ones).


----------



## whsvince

mvvRAZ said:


> Hi there! Between the Cleopatra and the Leonidas II, which would you recommend? I'm looking for mids, detail and clarity
> 
> Thanks!


hey I will definitely say leo II honestly the Cleopatra for me is more like polishing the bass mid and treble increase slightly detail. generally speaking, it is a very smooth cable that no one gonna hates it. however, you want to increase some mid detail and clarity that I think Leo II is the best for you and I just recently received leo II octa from the upgrade and it is a really nice cable that forwarding the mid and very detailed cable.


----------



## theveterans

Just had a pleasure of listening to Horus 8 wire, Janus D and Cleo 8 wire. With CA Andromeda and iPod Touch 7G as my source and IEM, I find that Cleo 8 gives best sound preference for me along with incredible holographic imaging abilities of the 8 wire versions for my Andromeda. Ordered the Cleo 8 right on the spot. Kudos to Eric for making unprecedent levels in cable craft and sound.

The mystery cables are well done. It's slightly narrower than the current lineup of cables but don't let that small cores fool you. They clearly deserve a new line up of cables in the EA lineup.

Here are my impressions of the mystery cable using CA Comet + iPod Touch 6G as my source and IEM

Copper looking cable : Warm sounding with more emphasis on mid-bass than sub-bass. Decent soundstage and imaging. Treble is smooth and extended but isn't that refined sounding compared to the silver+copper hybrid looking mystery wire. Great stock cable that can replace the Ares II. I price it at $199 max.

Silver + Copper hybrid looking cable: more holographic sounding than Copper looking cable. Less midbass than copper, revealing more subbass extension. Treble is slightly more refined sounding than the copper looking cable but not more pronounced or forward than the copper cable. I guess the price to be about $349

Silver looking cable: Forward mids and more refined and extended cable. Bass has a quicker pace and hits harder than both cables and it's also very punchy / dynamic sounding. Soundstage is slightly narrower than the silver + copper hybrid cable, but imaging is much more precise than both cables. This cable sounds closer to Lionheart cable that I have but a bit smoother in highs compared to the edgier Lionheart. Price is about $599 for me.


----------



## coast645

It was great meeting Eric and finally being able to test out a slew of EA's cables. As a preface to my thoughts on the mystery cables, this is my first review of any cable so I may not be very good at explaining what I heard as I am a newer to the hi-fi community. For the three mystery cables I used my Noble K10's with a Lotoo DAP provided by EA at their booth. The three cables are VERY supple and look to have the ultraflexi insulation on them. 

The first cable I tried looked to be a 4 wire copper cable, The cable looked similar  to the Ares II cable. I found this cable to have a warm sound signature and the lows, mids and highs had a nice blend, no single range trying to overpower the other. I would price this cable in the $150-200 range

The second cable I tried looked to be a 4 wire silver cable. This cable looked similar to the Thor II silver cable. Female vocals were more present with this cable, more detailed. I also enjoyed a deeper bass extension, but that was controlled and sounded more snappy. I would price this cable in the $300-350 range

The third cable I tried looked to be a 4 wire silver and copper hybrid. The cable construction looked similar to the Eros II cable.This cable brought out a nice hitting bass and wonderful vocals. Of the three cables, I would label this cable as the most "fun" sounding. I would price this cable in the $250-300 range.


----------



## mvvRAZ

whsvince said:


> hey I will definitely say leo II honestly the Cleopatra for me is more like polishing the bass mid and treble increase slightly detail. generally speaking, it is a very smooth cable that no one gonna hates it. however, you want to increase some mid detail and clarity that I think Leo II is the best for you and I just recently received leo II octa from the upgrade and it is a really nice cable that forwarding the mid and very detailed cable.



Hmmm I see, also given they're both in a similar-ish price range I think going for the Leo II might be a better idea. Thanks!


----------



## mvvRAZ

So now that I've decided on the Leo II, would you say the 8 wire is worth it over the 4 wire? I'd be kind of breaking the bank and I'm not sure if I'm 100% willing to do that... I'd be pairing it with the A18t, what do you guys think?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## arijitroy2

mvvRAZ said:


> So now that I've decided on the Leo II, would you say the 8 wire is worth it over the 4 wire? I'd be kind of breaking the bank and I'm not sure if I'm 100% willing to do that... I'd be pairing it with the A18t, what do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!



I was in a similar situation, read the Leo II octa review on headfonics i think, and they say its pretty good but not an 800USD upgrade from Leo II.

Do note 8 wire makes it less portable if that's what you had planned for, i went and bought Leo II.

I heard that PW Audio 1950's is a pretty awesome pairing for A18T, falls in the similar price bracket.


----------



## NickL33

Hana Yu said:


> So, anyone else has turned up at SoCal this weekend?
> Do tell us about your impression of the Mysterious Cables!



Liking the looks of the new connector!


----------



## theveterans (Jun 25, 2019)

mvvRAZ said:


> So now that I've decided on the Leo II, would you say the 8 wire is worth it over the 4 wire? I'd be kind of breaking the bank and I'm not sure if I'm 100% willing to do that... I'd be pairing it with the A18t, what do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!



Didn't try the 8 wires with Leo II during my CanJam SoCal trip since I don't recall EA having the 8 wire leo II for demo. I did a good A/Bing between Cleopatra 4 and 8 wire, and 8 expands the soundstage to new heights while making the bass even tighter and more textured. Mids are better layered noticeably of 4 wire and treble difference is tough to call between the two cable. Maybe Leo II 8-wire would behave similarly to the 4 wire because the main difference that I notice between 4 and 8 wire configuration, whether it's Janus D, Cleo 8 or Horus 8 is the soundstage, imaging and layering improvements. It's like listening to a large venue against a medium sized venue for analogy. Then comes the bass and mids texture and definition.


----------



## NovaFlyer

NickL33 said:


> Liking the looks of the new connector!



Tried out the prototypes at CanJam SoCal and I liked the new connector as well, very easy to use.  Also, the connectors at the IEM end had a similar shape and make it much easier to insert / extract from the IEM.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Wyville said:


> Thanks! My favourite pairing for the Phantom is still Leonidas II (which has a new owner by now), but Cleopatra is definitely worth a try. Both are different enough that one might cater to your preferences better then the other. If you have not tried it yet, Eros II 8-wire is also great with the Phantom.



@Wyville Thanks for your input.  I tried several Effect Audio cables this weekend and the Leonidas II was a great pairing with the Phantoms, as well as the Janus D Dynamic.  Given that I had other items to purchase, I couldn't get those cables and went with your Eros II suggestion.  It sounded great during the demo and am looking forward to getting my own cable in the near future.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

I had the great pleasure of meeting Eric at Canjam Socal and getting to try out the whole range of cables with multiple IEMs (U18t, Solaris, Katana, Encore and Andromeda). He was incredibly accommodating and it was so great to hear his thoughts on all the best pairings for each IEM (which were pretty much bang on for all). By a huge margin the Effect Audio booth was the highlight of my Canjam experience and I look forward to buying more of his amazing cables when he comes to London (I bought a Lionheart and Janus Basso at Canjam Socal - both AMAZING cables to add to the Leo II 8-wire that I already own).

Talking of which, I got to try out the three new mystery cables. Please excuse my amateur reviews below. I will try and explain in the simplest terms what I heard. I probably won't be using the correct terminology and, of course, everyone hears things differently so these are merely my takes on these great cables.

The 'copper' cable was an absolutely perfect match for the Encores. It softened the occasionally sharp treble that the Encore suffers from whilst maintaining a surprisingly airy transparency and clarity, whilst really satisfyingly bringing out the mid and sub bass so the Encore can shine to the best of its abilities. It's perhaps a little too warm for a hybrid tuned like the Solaris but if EDM is your thing, then you'll love that pairing too. The Katanas get a little bit more bass but are perhaps a bit too veiled on the top end and, as such, the soundstage is a little compressed. Still a very 'smooth' listen if that's your bag, but maybe a little too warm on the high end with the Katanas if it's not. The U18ts get a nice low end extension and the upper trebles surprisingly didn't feel that compromised. I think the best word to describe the mids (and the cable itself) is 'lush'. I really, really love this cable.

The 'silver' cable brings out exceptional clarity and width and is an excellent pairing with the Solaris but perhaps extends the treble too far for the Encores, U18t and Andromedas. I was kicking myself that I didn't bring my Atlases or Vegas because I feel that this cable would be an exceptional pairing with either of them, slightly tightening the bass extension but bringing out the upper mids and treble. It's an exceptional cable for what I suspect the price is but I think it has definitely been designed with a specific kind of IEM pairing in mind. It was a very smooth, pleasant listen on the Katanas, extending the treble a little whilst keeping the mid bass (the core of the Katanas in my opinion) slightly tighter. Without the right pairing (in my opinion and Eric's being the Lionheart, which brings out a fantastic, fast, airier yet snappy sound that I love in them) the Katanas can be fairly dull and neutrally balanced, but this 'silver' cable, whilst never snappy and aggressive, brings out a very mellow pleasing tone in them. 

The 'copper/silver' cable has fantastic extension on both ends and was a great all-rounder pairing for pretty much all the IEMs. For the Encore it might be a bit much occasionally on the treble end but for the Katana and Solaris it paired incredibly well. In many ways it felt like a Lionheart jnr. which did make me wonder if there was an element of gold as well as silver plated copper going on with this cable. It's not quite as punchy as the Lionheart with these pairings but still extending the bass and keeping the treble pleasing whilst pushing the mids/Vocals forward slightly. It was also pretty good with the U18ts. I've been spoilt by having listened to the U18ts with my Leonidas II Octa for a while and nothing (except the Janus Basso!) really compares but I'd say that this was a great lower-budget option for the U18ts, bringing out a little of the rich mids of that IEM and extending the bass in a very pleasing way. It's similarly pretty great with the Andromedas, bringing out a slightly richer bass that the Andromeda really needs to bring the most out of them, in my opinion.

At first I thought that the cost would be the 'copper' cable on the lower end, the 'silver' cable in the middle and the 'copper/silver' at the higher end of the range. But after listening to all three a little further, I suspect that it's probably exactly the other way around. So my guess would be something like... 'Copper/Silver' - $199, 'Silver' - $249 and 'Copper' - $299. Honestly, if they all fall in that budget range, then they are all exceptional value and I have already asked Eric to bring along a 'copper' and 'copper/silver' to Canjam London for me to buy if they are ready in time as I particularly love both of those cables. The 'silver' is great too but I already have enough great cables that are already paired with the IEMs I own that it would best suit. The form factor of the connector is really nice too, if that's similar to what ends up on the final cables, of course.

This, I suspect, 'budget' range really steps up the level of what a budget range can be and, if they fall roughly within the costings that I suspect they will be, all three cables will be a huge, and well deserved, hit for Eric and Effect Audio. I, for one, can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## theveterans

KickAssChewGum said:


> I had the great pleasure of meeting Eric at Canjam Socal and getting to try out the whole range of cables with multiple IEMs (U18t, Solaris, Katana, Encore and Andromeda). He was incredibly accommodating and it was so great to hear his thoughts on all the best pairings for each IEM (which were pretty much bang on for all). By a huge margin the Effect Audio booth was the highlight of my Canjam experience and I look forward to buying more of his amazing cables when he comes to London (I bought a Lionheart and Janus Basso at Canjam Socal - both AMAZING cables to add to the Leo II 8-wire that I already own).
> 
> Talking of which, I got to try out the three new mystery cables. Please excuse my amateur reviews below. I will try and explain in the simplest terms what I heard. I probably won't be using the correct terminology and, of course, everyone hears things differently so these are merely my takes on these great cables.
> 
> ...



Ever tried the Cleopatra 8 wire with the Andromeda? Janus D was also excellent with Andromeda, but I ultimately preferred the smoother sound of the Cleopatra 8. Leo II 4-wire was also great with Andromeda, but it wasn't as lively sounding as Cleopatra 8 wire to me. Imaging is amazing and maybe tied in technicality for both Leo 4 wire and Cleopatra 8, but soundstage is just better with the Cleopatra 8. Wish I tried the Janus B with Andromeda during my time there.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

theveterans said:


> Ever tried the Cleopatra 8 wire with the Andromeda? Janus D was also excellent with Andromeda, but I ultimately preferred the smoother sound of the Cleopatra 8. Leo II 4-wire was also great with Andromeda, but it wasn't as lively sounding as Cleopatra 8 wire to me. Imaging is amazing and maybe tied in technicality for both Leo 4 wire and Cleopatra 8, but soundstage is just better with the Cleopatra 8. Wish I tried the Janus B with Andromeda during my time there.



Honestly, the Janus Dynamic was the better pairing with the Andromeda for me and an absolutely superb pairing with the Solaris too. I even commented to Eric that it was as if the Janus Dynamic was created specifically for the Solaris. It will undoubtedly be my next Effect Audio purchase (apart from the new 'mystery' cables I already mentioned). 

The Cleopatra 8-wire was also amazing with the Andromedas and Solaris but perhaps favoured the high end a bit too much (whilst definitely not skimping on the low end either, which is a great thing) but I felt the mids really came alive with the Janus Dynamic in a way that just felt really 'natural' in both those IEMs, that the Cleo 8 just couldn't quite match (although a very close second).

On a different note, I can't rave enough about how spectacular the Janus Basso sounds with the U18ts (much to my susprise - I think Eric was pretty surprised at my reaction to that pairing too). I absolutely love it when the U18ts are really pushed hard in the low end (which they are very capable of with the right cable and source pairings) and the Janus Basso is the ultimate. It's V-shaped sound also pushes the highs to their extreme without getting fatiguing and without compromising the mids. I thought my Leo 8 wire was unreal with the U18ts but now that I have the Janus Basso, my U18ts are glued to it. 

I loved the Cleo 8 wire with them too and also the Leo 4 wire (which has a very different sound to the 8 wire version in my opinion) was spectacular with my Encores but my budget just couldn't stretch to get either of those cables as well this time unfortunately.

Once again I feel the need to put a shout out to Eric for not only producing such incredible cables but for just being a really cool, knowledgable and likeable guy! Effect Audio has its great reputation and standing in the audio community for a reason.


----------



## singleended5863

theveterans said:


> Wish I tried the Janus B with Andromeda during my time there.



I always thought Janus D is sounding much better than Janus B but I was wrong. At the CanJam SoCal I got a chance to prove that the Janus B is actually very impressive to my ears when listening with DX220 and Phantoms via Eros II 8 wire.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

singleended5863 said:


> I always thought Janus D is sounding much better than Janus B but I was wrong. At the CanJam SoCal I got a chance to prove that the Janus B is actually very impressive to my ears when listening with DX220 and Phantoms via Eros II 8 wire.



I think it really depends what IEM you are pairing with them. They are both spectacular cables. The Basso is amazing on my U18ts and the Dynamic is amazing on my Solarises. Unfortunately I could only afford one but I sure wish I could have both.


----------



## Hana Yu

NickL33 said:


> Liking the looks of the new connector!



Hello NickL33... I can confirm those connectors we have revealed at SoCal are not yet the finalised version.  
Be prepared to be amazed...


----------



## Wyville

NovaFlyer said:


> @Wyville Thanks for your input.  I tried several Effect Audio cables this weekend and the Leonidas II was a great pairing with the Phantoms, as well as the Janus D Dynamic.  Given that I had other items to purchase, I couldn't get those cables and went with your Eros II suggestion.  It sounded great during the demo and am looking forward to getting my own cable in the near future.


Great to hear, I hope you will like the pairing as much as I do! I was cable rolling a bit the last few days and at one point had Lionheart on my Phantom, which is great with the right source (not so with my AK70 from balanced), but eventually just ended up back with Eros II because I like it so much. (Lionheart is now paired with the U12t and M15 apex modules, btw, which is a really impressive pairing.)

Would love to give Janus D a try at one point, as a lot of people really like that one paired with the Phantom.


----------



## NickL33

Hana Yu said:


> Hello NickL33... I can confirm those connectors we have revealed at SoCal are not yet the finalised version.
> Be prepared to be amazed...



Woo.... Now i am even more excited...

Do we have an ETA of release?


----------



## Giraku

I decided to sell my Horus 8 to fund my next purchase. PM me if you are interested...


----------



## Likeimthere

arijitroy2 said:


> I was in a similar situation, read the Leo II octa review on headfonics i think, and they say its pretty good but not an 800USD upgrade from Leo II.
> 
> Do note 8 wire makes it less portable if that's what you had planned for, i went and bought Leo II.
> 
> I heard that PW Audio 1950's is a pretty awesome pairing for A18T, falls in the similar price bracket.



I have to second that... if portability is a concern the 8 wire is great, but will eventually get in the way... I have the LEO II and I’d be hard pressed to find someone who can make me part ways with it when it comes to the listening experience....


----------



## aaf evo

Wow!


----------



## fuhransahis (Jun 27, 2019)

aaf evo said:


> Wow!



Sickening. Even the marketing copy is literally nothing but fluff.

Oh well, fools and their money 
Whatever floats your yacht.


----------



## bvng3540

aaf evo said:


> Wow!


Only for the rich Asian


----------



## BananaOoyoo

aaf evo said:


> Wow!



Meh.

People will buy these - there are more than a handful of people who bought the original Arthur at ~$4700USD locally even though it's just a non-switch Zeus + a $2500 cable (and even more with the Merlin, which is ~$2000 for a Spartan IV + a $1250 cable).

Whatever floats their boat, I guess.


----------



## singleended5863

aaf evo said:


> Wow!



Dang! That is too expensive for me. Would that price suit with someone having diamond ears?


----------



## twister6

BananaOoyoo said:


> Meh.
> 
> People will buy these - there are more than a handful of people who bought the original Arthur at ~$4700USD locally even though it's just a non-switch Zeus + a $2500 cable (and even more with the Merlin, which is ~$2000 for a Spartan IV + a $1250 cable).
> 
> Whatever floats their boat, I guess.



It certainly is a lot of money, but then people buy $3.6k flagship iems and $2k cables to go along with it and everyone accepts that.  But when you see it being offered in a bundle, the sticker price becomes a shocker


----------



## BananaOoyoo

twister6 said:


> It certainly is a lot of money, but then people buy $3.6k flagship iems and $2k cables to go along with it and everyone accepts that.  But when you see it being offered in a bundle, the sticker price becomes a shocker



Do they? I suppose an Effect Audio thread isn’t the best place to say this, but having tried everything from the Horus to the 1960 pretty extensively, I find expensive cables to be a pretty big waste of money. (Hasn’t stopped me from buying aftermarket cables in the past, but sound improvements have never been my reason for doing so.)

And no matter how you put it, $6.8k is a massive money grab. But again, to each their own.


----------



## twister6

BananaOoyoo said:


> Do they? I suppose an Effect Audio thread isn’t the best place to say this, but having tried everything from the Horus to the 1960 pretty extensively, I find expensive cables to be a pretty big waste of money. (Hasn’t stopped me from buying aftermarket cables in the past, but sound improvements have never been my reason for doing so.)
> 
> And no matter how you put it, $6.8k is a massive money grab. But again, to each their own.



I was just making a general comment, rather than defending or condemning   Just an interesting observation where in some threads people talk about buying/using $2k+ cables with their $2k-$3k+ IEMs, and usually nobody says "this is crazy".  But when a manufacturer offers a bundle of a premium IEM/cable with a big price tag, it gets people triggered


----------



## arijitroy2

twister6 said:


> I was just making a general comment, rather than defending or condemning   Just an interesting observation where in some threads people talk about buying/using $2k+ cables with their $2k-$3k+ IEMs, and usually nobody says "this is crazy".  But when a manufacturer offers a bundle of a premium IEM/cable with a big price tag, it gets people triggered



That's so true !! I have seen quite a few folks with A18T for example with these $1000 or higher cables and or multiples of that! Comes to the same price. If I had that cash, and I knew for a fact this bundle would be my endgame, I would buy it and sell the others. I don't see myself rolling IEMs, or cables too often when I have a favorite one and I see no point keeping them in shelfs lying around.


----------



## BananaOoyoo

twister6 said:


> I was just making a general comment, rather than defending or condemning   Just an interesting observation where in some threads people talk about buying/using $2k+ cables with their $2k-$3k+ IEMs, and usually nobody says "this is crazy".  But when a manufacturer offers a bundle of a premium IEM/cable with a big price tag, it gets people triggered



I find the $2k+ cable purchases crazy though 
I’m pretty consistent in that regard.

(Hell, I find $100+ cable purchases crazy too, and I’ve done that a few times.)


----------



## aaf evo

Just to clarify I wasn’t posting that pic to be like “oh my god the price is insane who would pay this” - see my signature, lol.


----------



## nick97

If anybody has been looking for a Lionheart cable I've got a 2 pin terminated to 3.5mm psquared for sale now


----------



## Wyville

twister6 said:


> I was just making a general comment, rather than defending or condemning   Just an interesting observation where in some threads people talk about buying/using $2k+ cables with their $2k-$3k+ IEMs, and usually nobody says "this is crazy".  But when a manufacturer offers a bundle of a premium IEM/cable with a big price tag, it gets people triggered


When you do the math it actually drives home the point that even in the case of ridiculously expensive, unapologetic luxury items such as King Arthur, some head-fiers still find ways to go beyond that. 

I quite like King Arthur, as it is a bit like car spotting in Mayfair... and then laughing as the shiny gold Ferrari gets towed for parking in the wrong spot. 


fuhransahis said:


> Whatever floats your yacht.


Reminds me of this while we were still in London...


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jun 30, 2019)

One of my goals for Canjam Socal was trying out upgrade cables for my Empire Ear Phantoms, and I was not disappointed.  Keep in mind that I’m new to high-end audio gear, only about a year, and this was only my second CanJam.  It was great meeting Eric and discussing cables and learning quite a bit.  I’ll be honest, I went in slightly skeptical about what high-end cables could do.  With an engineering background I also realize that changing materials and wire gauge does have an effect on the overall resistance in a cable, and hence this could lead to small changes in sound.  For my demo’s I tried Eros II+, Cleopatra, Cleopatra Octa, Leonidas II, and Janus D - Dynamic.  I used my own Phantoms driven by an A&K SP1000M (blue) and the songs I used to test were:

Lunatic Fringe by Red Rider on As Far As Siam - paying attention on how well I hear “See you on the other side” at 23-24 seconds
Lily Was Here by Candy Dulfer on Live in Amsterdam - paying attention to the microphone stand movements and the coughing in the very beginning at 6 to 7 seconds
The Terminator (Main Title) by Brad Fiedel on The Terminator Soundtrack
In the Air Tonight (Live) by Phil Collins on Face Value (Deluxe)
More Than a Feeling by Boston on Boston
Unstatic by Manu Katché on Unstatic
Why so Serious? by Hans Zimmer on The Dark Knight Soundtrack - paying attention to the bass and rumble at 3:25 to 5:20, and then again at 8:30 to 9:14
Fascinating Rhythm by Dave Grusin on The Gershwin Connection
Duel of the Fates by London Symphony Orchestra on Star Wars: The Phantom Menace Soundtrack
Pour Some Sugar on Me (Live, Denver 1988) by Def Leppard on Hysteria (30th Anniversary Deluxe)

I noticed differences between the above EA cables and with my stock Empire Ears Phantom cable (the Effect Audio Ares II).  For me, the best choices to pair with my gear is either the Eros II+, Leonidas II or the Janus D - Dynamic.  All three offered slightly more bass and a touch more sparkle on the highs, along some some improved separation, and I’ll stress that the differences are slight.  I ended up with the Eros II+ since I had some other items I needed, OK, wanted to purchase.    At the next CanJam it would be great to compare a Leonidas II Octa to the Janus D.

Now on to my impressions of the mysterious prototype cables:

Overall for all three cables, there are very light and flexible and like all the Effect Audio cables I tried, offered no microphonics.  The ergonomics are top-notch for the cable and the connectors.  The connectors are new and were a pleasure to use.  The cable is slimmer than the upper-end cables I tried, barely the size of the Ares II, but much more easier to use.  It seems the sheath cover is a big reason for that.  All three cables offer a smooth and balanced sound that’s to be expected with high-end after market cables.  My price recommendations are based on discussions with Eric and his emphasis that we would be very surprised by the price.

First, the all copper cable - an overall balanced sound with a slight warmth, and good separation.  This could be a good general use cable for any IEM, dare I say it may be the future standard stock cable for Empire Ears.   Price wise I would guess $150 (US).

Next the all silver cable - a notch above the all copper cable above.  As one would expect, the treble has slightly more sparkle and the mids, especially vocals, are more present / forward.  I noticed a slight bass increase, and better overall separation, with a little more soundstage.  Price wise I would guess $350 (US).

Finally, the copper / silver combo cable - this was my favorite of the three.  It had more sub-bass and with my Phantoms, I got a little more rumble that I’m use to with the current stock cable, and more that the other two prototypes.  There was also more sparkle on the treble.  For me, I would make the cable my everyday cable as it fits my audio gear and music choices.  Price wise I would guess $250 (US).

I think all three cables will be a hit, just like the Origin was for Effect Audio.  I think these are entry level high-end cables to get more people familiar with the brand and possibly look at more opportunities to be OEM cable suppliers for IEM manufacturers.  It would be awesome if we had the opportunity to upgrade the cable selection when we order IEMs.  Given the above info / impressions, I would gladly upgrade to the coper / silver combo instead of the standard all copper when ordering new IEMs.

Finally, the cable holders that Effect Audio were handing out are great, very useful.  Thanks Effect Audio.


----------



## mvvRAZ

From the ones that have attended Canjam - does EA sell any cables at the canjam? I am interested in purchasing a cable from them, but given the price tags it's something I'd definitely like to try out before buying. I've heard of some discounts at the very end of Canjams but I'm not sure, anyone that can confirm?


----------



## singleended5863

mvvRAZ said:


> From the ones that have attended Canjam - does EA sell any cables at the canjam? I am interested in purchasing a cable from them, but given the price tags it's something I'd definitely like to try out before buying. I've heard of some discounts at the very end of Canjams but I'm not sure, anyone that can confirm?



During the CanJam SoCal EA has offered 15% off to all cables I guess. I would almost get the Janus B after listening both Janus D and B to match with DX220 and Phantoms but my wallet is not allowed.


----------



## mvvRAZ

singleended5863 said:


> During the CanJam SoCal EA has offered 15% off to all cables I guess. I would almost get the Janus B after listening both Janus D and B to match with DX220 and Phantoms but my wallet is not allowed.


That's pretty cool, so 15% off all the ones that they have on expo there? As in, you pick it up on the spot then and there, don't have to order them etc? Thanks for the reply


----------



## singleended5863

mvvRAZ said:


> That's pretty cool, so 15% off all the ones that they have on expo there? As in, you pick it up on the spot then and there, don't have to order them etc? Thanks for the reply



I wasn’t sure Cleopatra and its Octa one are included in that sale since they are new products. I didn’t get to try them so no clue.


----------



## mvvRAZ

singleended5863 said:


> I wasn’t sure Cleopatra and its Octa one are included in that sale since they are new products. I didn’t get to try them so no clue.


Fair nuff, if I go for it in the end it'll probably be the Leo anyhow


----------



## melons

mvvRAZ said:


> That's pretty cool, so 15% off all the ones that they have on expo there? As in, you pick it up on the spot then and there, don't have to order them etc? Thanks for the reply



From what I've read from past CanJams posts, you get the show discount but don't walk away with a cable, your order is still factory dispatched


----------



## NovaFlyer

mvvRAZ said:


> From the ones that have attended Canjam - does EA sell any cables at the canjam? I am interested in purchasing a cable from them, but given the price tags it's something I'd definitely like to try out before buying. I've heard of some discounts at the very end of Canjams but I'm not sure, anyone that can confirm?



Felt the same way on wanting to try the cables out since they main variables are your IEM, source and your hearing.  Now having knowledge and good notes about what works with my gear, if a good sale comes along, I can make a purchase via their website.



melons said:


> From what I've read from past CanJams posts, you get the show discount but don't walk away with a cable, your order is still factory dispatched



That's exactly how the process worked for me.  Placed the order with Eric, got the PayPal invoice, paid and now wait for the goodness to arrive in the mail.


----------



## theveterans

singleended5863 said:


> I wasn’t sure Cleopatra and its Octa one are included in that sale since they are new products. I didn’t get to try them so no clue.



Cleopatra Octa is definitely on sale as I bought it at a generous discount (17.3% off) during the show


----------



## CrossDown

Does anyone compare the leonidas 2 and the leonidas 2 octa on Legend X? I was still confused about the upgrade my Leo2!!


----------



## Hana Yu

Hello guys,

Happy July 4th! 
Hope your long holiday weekend be full of joyful happiness! 

We'd like to thank all of you who have come to visit us at CanJam SoCal.
Remember to make your post about the Mysterious Cables to win a Leonidas II (worth USD888). 
The prize draw will be closing on July 10th and a winner will be chosen shortly.
So, seize the chance while you can.


----------



## Hana Yu

CrossDown said:


> Does anyone compare the leonidas 2 and the leonidas 2 octa on Legend X? I was still confused about the upgrade my Leo2!!



Hello there. 
Could this review by Deezel be inspiring to you: https://theheadphonelist.com/effect-audio-leonidas-ii-octa-the-kings-parade/
You will find a constructive comparison of Leo II and Octa, along with suggested pairings.


----------



## NovaFlyer

My Eros II+ arrived today , along with an extender so it's easier to listen to my IEMs at my desk.  The Eros II+ is definitely a nice upgrade over the Ares that came stock with my IEMs.


----------



## theveterans

Beautiful cables from Effect Audio as always!


----------



## Peter P.

NovaFlyer said:


> My Eros II+ arrived today , along with an extender so it's easier to listen to my IEMs at my desk.  The Eros II+ is definitely a nice upgrade over the Ares that came stock with my IEMs.



Just curious does the eros ii+ sound warmer than the ares ii+? Looking for another ea cable to play with for my andros. Looking for a slightly warmer cable than my thor ii’s.


----------



## singleended5863

Peter P. said:


> Just curious does the eros ii+ sound warmer than the ares ii+? Looking for another ea cable to play with for my andros. Looking for a slightly warmer cable than my thor ii’s.



Most of EA cables are on the warm site more or less. I’d like the Janus D and B. To my ears D is less warmer than B but B’s SQ is warm and rounded and more punchier.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Peter P. said:


> Just curious does the eros ii+ sound warmer than the ares ii+? Looking for another ea cable to play with for my andros. Looking for a slightly warmer cable than my thor ii’s.


Thor is definitely the brightest of them to my ears.  As the cable composition might indicate, the Eros does fall between the Ares and Thor as far as the overall warmth in tone.  It's become my personal favorite, though I've not tried the Janus or Horus cables.  IMO


----------



## Peter P.

fiascogarcia said:


> Thor is definitely the brightest of them to my ears.  As the cable composition might indicate, the Eros does fall between the Ares and Thor as far as the overall warmth in tone.  It's become my personal favorite, though I've not tried the Janus or Horus cables.  IMO



Thanks! Was able to try the thor ii’s on the sp1000 cu and they sounded perfect with the andros. However on my se100’s on some tracks they can be a bit bright but without any sibilance though. Which is good. I just want to experience a decent copper cable with andros that can tame the highs a bit. Might just pull the trigger on the ares ii+’s   for the meantime. Thanks again!


----------



## theveterans

Peter P. said:


> Thanks! Was able to try the thor ii’s on the sp1000 cu and they sounded perfect with the andros. However on my se100’s on some tracks they can be a bit bright but without any sibilance though. Which is good. I just want to experience a decent copper cable with andros that can tame the highs a bit. Might just pull the trigger on the ares ii+’s   for the meantime. Thanks again!



My ears are weird then lol. I find EA's pure silver cables (Cleopatra Octa in my case) tame the treble to the most fatigue free treble I've ever heard coming out of the iPod Touch 7G. Maybe the SE100 is just a bright DAP (though I've never heard it) while the iPod Touch 7G is a warm DAP for Andromeda


----------



## Peter P.

theveterans said:


> My ears are weird then lol. I find EA's pure silver cables (Cleopatra Octa in my case) tame the treble to the most fatigue free treble I've ever heard coming out of the iPod Touch 7G. Maybe the SE100 is just a bright DAP (though I've never heard it) while the iPod Touch 7G is a warm DAP for Andromeda



The se100’s aren’t bright at all. I am getting some treble peaks on some tracks only and maybe it is due to the songs recording. The thor ii’s are great with the andromedas in most tracks on the se100’s. I just want a slightly laid back signature. Might look into the cleo’s too since i am currently here in SG. I want to try other cables first before deciding on getting a new dap. Haha


----------



## PinkyPowers

*A Gleam Through Thunder – A Review of the Effect Audio Cleopatra*
​


----------



## Wyville

Hi all,

Eric has asked me to inform you all that after 5 amazing years at Effect Audio, he is leaving the company. I think you all know he has been a key driving force in the development of EA and its success in recent years, so it was not an easy decision for him to make. He will be taking a well-deserved break and visiting Canjam London on his own accord, so you might see him there (no search parties needed to track him down  ). 

I have had the pleasure of working with Eric as an EA customer and reviewer and would like to take this opportunity to thank him for the incredible work he has done for this industry and wonderful contributions he has made here on Head-fi. I wish him all the best on his new journey and hope to see him around again soon!


----------



## whsvince

Wow, that is a shocking news. I also ordered my cables from Eric and he always be very patient to explain everything.
Anyway, thank you Eric it was a nice meeting you at SoCal canjam and wish you the best in future!


----------



## bvng3540

I'm very sure he will have his own company soon


----------



## Wyville

bvng3540 said:


> I'm very sure he will have his own company soon


Or he will have squads of talent scouts tracking him down.  Together with SY (EA's founder) he has been the face of Effect Audio for such a long time, especially here on Head-fi and within the community, that it will be very interesting to see where he goes next. I also hope that EA will do well without him.


----------



## larfboy

i just recently sent an email to Eric and received no reply...after reading this thread i can probably see why..
do you guys know anyone else i can contact for questions? thanks!!


----------



## frestoinc

Good luck on your future endeavors Eric. Experienced a good service from him the past 2 years. Does that mean that he left Euphoria Audio as well?


----------



## aaf evo

Thank you for your customer service at EA Eric and good luck in your future!


----------



## SeeSax

Eric, if you're reading this, I have stalked/added you on Facebook. For no other reason than to just be a creeper. Great interacting with you and I'm sorry I never made it to the CanJams to buy you a beer. Wish you well in your future endeavors. 

-Collin-


----------



## Paul Zhang

larfboy said:


> i just recently sent an email to Eric and received no reply...after reading this thread i can probably see why..
> do you guys know anyone else i can contact for questions? thanks!!



Hey Guys, I understand that Eric's departure was shocking, and it's a great loss to the company but nonetheless we sincerely wish him best in his future endeavour!
Anyhooos, I am Paul Zhang of Effect Audio and moving forward i will try my best to assist all of your enquiries! Feel free to drop me a message ya! Cheers!


----------



## larfboy

For those that have shipped your cables to EA for upgrades/repair(especially from the US), could you provide some tips/recommendations on the best way to go about it? USPS a good option? How does customs work? Etc. appreciate it in advance!!


----------



## singleended5863

larfboy said:


> For those that have shipped your cables to EA for upgrades/repair(especially from the US), could you provide some tips/recommendations on the best way to go about it? USPS a good option? How does customs work? Etc. appreciate it in advance!!



Using DHL to Asia is the best and affordable and fast.


----------



## mvvRAZ

larfboy said:


> For those that have shipped your cables to EA for upgrades/repair(especially from the US), could you provide some tips/recommendations on the best way to go about it? USPS a good option? How does customs work? Etc. appreciate it in advance!!


Before you ship them out make sure to check what the maximum amount is before EA has to pay to import the cable. Alternatively I believe you can declare that the item is leaving the US only temporarily, and will be returned within a certain period. Customs are generally speaking a bitch to deal with.


----------



## Nachapon

i was dropping by to Bangkok store earlier today for an upgrade cable ( got Leonidas II octa, such a great cable ). The store representative said he got the demo unit for the Kimg Arthur and i got the chance to try it for a good few minutes. 

Despite its huge shell, it feels a lot more comfortable on the ear than it looks. I guess it's due to the shell material choice that reduce the overall weight of it. 

Soundwise, im not expert enough to describe it with technological terms but the sound stage feel so expansive and overall a very very good iem. 

Despite its asking price, i think part of the cost is due to the cable as well since the stock cable for it is a brand new cable from the studio, so in a sense, you shouldn't need to spend anymore dollar on the upgrade cable for this anymore. 

PS. Sorry for my English, it's not my first language.


----------



## Hana Yu

Nachapon said:


> i was dropping by to Bangkok store earlier today for an upgrade cable ( got Leonidas II octa, such a great cable ). The store representative said he got the demo unit for the Kimg Arthur and i got the chance to try it for a good few minutes.
> 
> Despite its huge shell, it feels a lot more comfortable on the ear than it looks. I guess it's due to the shell material choice that reduce the overall weight of it.
> 
> ...



Wow... lucky you


----------



## Layman1

Nachapon said:


> i was dropping by to Bangkok store earlier today for an upgrade cable ( got Leonidas II octa, such a great cable ). The store representative said he got the demo unit for the Kimg Arthur and i got the chance to try it for a good few minutes.
> 
> Despite its huge shell, it feels a lot more comfortable on the ear than it looks. I guess it's due to the shell material choice that reduce the overall weight of it.
> 
> ...



I'm sure people appreciate your impressions, especially about such a rare IEM and cable 
And don't worry about your English. Even for those of us for whom it is our first language, when we get excited about audio, sometimes even we lose the ability to speak coherently


----------



## theveterans

Octa cables from EA are always a treat! Lovin' the sound enhancements of the Cleopatra Octa with the Andromeda. Janus D was my second choice but Cleopatra Octa has that ultra-transparency effect with the Andromeda which made me buy it on the spot.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Jul 22, 2019)

The new generation cable structure is fantastic. 7 small cores bundle combined to form 1wire. Very nice looking especially under the camera.

[edited 7 cores thanks for the correction]


----------



## Hana Yu

Gavin C4 said:


> The new generation cable structure is fantastic. 6/7 small cores combined to form 1wire. Very nice looking especially under the camera.



Great photo! 
I just got a little puzzled about "6/7 cores" at first... 
Then I realised you meant to say "7-core" bundled Litz. Is that right?


----------



## Paul Zhang

Nachapon said:


> i was dropping by to Bangkok store earlier today for an upgrade cable ( got Leonidas II octa, such a great cable ). The store representative said he got the demo unit for the Kimg Arthur and i got the chance to try it for a good few minutes.
> 
> Despite its huge shell, it feels a lot more comfortable on the ear than it looks. I guess it's due to the shell material choice that reduce the overall weight of it.
> 
> ...




That's was a great review Brother! Appreciate that! It's heartening to know that you are fond of the sound projected by "King Arthur".


----------



## Paul Zhang

Gavin C4 said:


> The new generation cable structure is fantastic. 6/7 small cores combined to form 1wire. Very nice looking especially under the camera.


----------



## Hana Yu

Hello Guys,

Effect Audio founder, Suyang, will be attending CanJam London at Park Plaza Westminster Bridge this coming weekend. Suyang is feeling very excited about this trip to meet up with friends, new and old alike. You are most welcome to drop by the EA booth (E2) to say hi, have a little chat with Suyang,  and try your desired cables.


----------



## theveterans

Just some cable EA Cleopatra Octa close up. Unfortunately, this is the closest that my camera can go unless I go for rail focus stacking macro setup but you can clearly see that Golden Ratio multi-strands geometry within the wire jacket that is incredibly hard to see with just the naked eye


----------



## Paul Zhang

theveterans said:


> Just some cable EA Cleopatra Octa close up. Unfortunately, this is the closest that my camera can go unless I go for rail focus stacking macro setup but you can clearly see that Golden Ratio multi-strands geometry within the wire jacket that is incredibly hard to see with just the naked eye




That's an amazing picture you got there @theveterans !! It looks beautiful closeup !


----------



## Hana Yu

A-hem... Guys, I have something to announce...

Apologies for this long waiting. Believe me, this matter has always been on my mind.
Remember the Mysterious Cable trial listening from CanJam SoCal last June? 
We are very grateful for the participants that have so generously shared their views about those unidentified cables. 

And finally, we have a lucky winner for the prize (yes, a Leonidas II). 
EA's official random selection picker, Grumpy _Mlle_ Mimi, has made her pick. She said her decision is final, Hoomans. 
!
!
!
Congratulations @NovaFlyer 

_Mlle_ Mimi also wishes to felicitate the winner with all her heart.


----------



## Wyville

Hana Yu said:


> A-hem... Guys, I have something to announce...
> 
> Apologies for this long waiting. Believe me, this matter has always been on my mind.
> Remember the Mysterious Cable trial listening from CanJam SoCal last June?
> ...


Very nice! Congratulations @NovaFlyer!


----------



## Layman1

Congratulations @NovaFlyer that's a terrific prize!


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jul 25, 2019)

Hana Yu said:


> A-hem... Guys, I have something to announce...
> 
> Apologies for this long waiting. Believe me, this matter has always been on my mind.
> Remember the Mysterious Cable trial listening from CanJam SoCal last June?
> ...


WOW! Thank you @Hana Yu Definitely extremely lucky to wakeup to that news today.  I listened to the Leo II at CanJam SoCal and loved it with my Empire Ears Phantoms.  Plus I was extremely impressed with all the Effect Audio cables I tried.  Thank you Effect Audio for hosting this raffle and putting the Leo II as the prize!

Thank you @Wyville and @Layman1 for the congrats!


----------



## Wild Boar

Hey guys, do u think QDC Anole VX should pairing with EA Cleopatra or lionheart better? Thanks


----------



## theveterans

Wild Boar said:


> Hey guys, do u think QDC Anole VX should pairing with EA Cleopatra or lionheart better? Thanks



Haven't heard the Anole VX but I have both Lionheart and Cleopatra Octa cables (both SE). With Andromeda as IEM, Cleopatra has weightier treble and more fleshed out mids and deeper bass without sounding slow while Lionheart has a thinner shimmer to the cymbals with peakier midrange and less extended bass. Both sound great but I prefer the meatier sound and more expansive soundstage of the Cleopatra Octa. Keep in mind those differences are subtle in the beginning but more noticeable during extended listening session.


----------



## Paul Zhang

Wild Boar said:


> Hey guys, do u think QDC Anole VX should pairing with EA Cleopatra or lionheart better? Thanks




Good to hear from you bro! Both Lionheart and Cleo are wonderful cables! Well based on my humble opinion and knowledge,The Lionheart projects sweet vocals and smooth mids, its treble are sparkly and airy. Cleopatra on the other side, has impeccable details projection and it accentuate the music in every aspects. I feel that deciding on which cable suites better also depends on which configuration you like most with the VX. Personally, i feel that if you would like to hear every little details and you love something bright, you can give the Cleo a try, she's a beauty! I hope this helps, Cheers!


----------



## fuhransahis

Is it just me or is everything written in this thread in BOLD?


----------



## Paul Zhang

fuhransahis said:


> Is it just me or is everything written in this thread in BOLD?




HAHAHAH!! Exactly!!


----------



## Wild Boar

Paul Zhang said:


> Good to hear from you bro! Both Lionheart and Cleo are wonderful cables! Well based on my humble opinion and knowledge,The Lionheart projects sweet vocals and smooth mids, its treble are sparkly and airy. Cleopatra on the other side, has impeccable details projection and it accentuate the music in every aspects. I feel that deciding on which cable suites better also depends on which configuration you like most with the VX. Personally, i feel that if you would like to hear every little details and you love something bright, you can give the Cleo a try, she's a beauty! I hope this helps, Cheers!


Thanks Paul. Will get cleo instead of lionheart


----------



## Wild Boar

theveterans said:


> Haven't heard the Anole VX but I have both Lionheart and Cleopatra Octa cables (both SE). With Andromeda as IEM, Cleopatra has weightier treble and more fleshed out mids and deeper bass without sounding slow while Lionheart has a thinner shimmer to the cymbals with peakier midrange and less extended bass. Both sound great but I prefer the meatier sound and more expansive soundstage of the Cleopatra Octa. Keep in mind those differences are subtle in the beginning but more noticeable during extended listening session.


Thanks bro... seem like cleopatra was a damn good cable


----------



## theveterans

Wild Boar said:


> Thanks bro... seem like cleopatra was a damn good cable



I hope you can find a way to demo all of their IEM cable lineup though since there are hidden synergies with some EA cables that really digs your IEM's potential such as the Janus Basso, Janus Dynamic or even just the standard EA lineup such as Eros II 8-wire version. I had a chance during CanJam just to test them out and found that I liked how the Cleopatra Octa sounded to my most preferred sound out of the Andromeda. I can see how some might prefer Janus D or even Janus B with the Andromeda since they bring unique flavors to its signature while Cleopatra as @Paul Zhang wrote, enhances the good things in the frequency range of the IEM without injecting a lot of coloration or euphony in its sound signature.


----------



## Wild Boar

theveterans said:


> I hope you can find a way to demo all of their IEM cable lineup though since there are hidden synergies with some EA cables that really digs your IEM's potential such as the Janus Basso, Janus Dynamic or even just the standard EA lineup such as Eros II 8-wire version. I had a chance during CanJam just to test them out and found that I liked how the Cleopatra Octa sounded to my most preferred sound out of the Andromeda. I can see how some might prefer Janus D or even Janus B with the Andromeda since they bring unique flavors to its signature while Cleopatra as @Paul Zhang wrote, enhances the good things in the frequency range of the IEM without injecting a lot of coloration or euphony in its sound signature.


Sure! Leonidas ii as well


----------



## buonassi

EA suggested pairing for meze Rai Penta?  I'd like to tone down the lifted 6 to 8 khz treble bite while retaining top octave air and shimmer. 

I'm afraid to go silver for this reason, but open to suggestions of course.


----------



## Deezel177

buonassi said:


> EA suggested pairing for meze Rai Penta?  I'd like to tone down the lifted 6 to 8 khz treble bite while retaining top octave air and shimmer.
> 
> I'm afraid to go silver for this reason, but open to suggestions of course.



Ironically, out of Effect Audio's entire stable, I think the Thor Silver II has the most effective lower-treble dip. I paired it with my Phantom, which has a 6kHz peak, and it became wonderfully smooth. The upper-mids became more vibrant and a touch brighter *in tone*, but the treble certainly became wetter, smoother and more refined.


----------



## Paul Zhang

buonassi said:


> EA suggested pairing for meze Rai Penta?  I'd like to tone down the lifted 6 to 8 khz treble bite while retaining top octave air and shimmer.
> 
> I'm afraid to go silver for this reason, but open to suggestions of course.



Here you go brother! @Deezel177 has just made a great suggestion, but it's still best that if you can, try out our demo and experience first hand of what each individual cables sounds like and which cable pairs best with your IEMS. Like the old EA saying " listening is personal"


----------



## Layman1

Just want to share a few impressions from my time at the recent London CanJam.
Firstly, thanks to @Hana Yu for help and advice prior to the show, and to Suyang *at* the show 

Suyang (A.K.A. 老板) was a pleasure to chat with, very friendly and happy to answer questions and go into detail if I wanted.
My main regret is that I was mostly busy listening (or getting sidetracked chatting with other attendees at the stall) so I couldn't chat with him as much as I would have liked.

The quality of the craftsmanship and innovation on these cables is second to none.
I was auditioning most of the line-up of the Empire Ears (EE) stand, which was conveniently situated right next door to the EA stand.
So I was able to borrow alternate cables from EA to try with a few different EE IEM's (I do love my acronyms - LOL) 

Annoyingly, I recall listening to the Leonidas II and thinking it was astonishingly good, but I can't now recall what were the exact characteristics that made it so.
Ditto the Thor II 8 wire.
More follow-up listening required, haha.

Still, what I *can* say is that I went there with some rough ideas about what I thought I would like (based on reading this thread and the EE thread and reviews).
However, I did go also with an open mind and was happy to defer to Suyang's deep expertise and listen to his advice above my own preconceptions; I would encourage anyone else to do the same!

I was looking for a cable that could give the most bass slam and rumble to a specific EE IEM. I thought the Thor 8 Wire or Ares II 8 wire would surely be the thing.
But he gently suggested I give the Ares II+ a go instead, which has 4 wires like the standard Ares II but thicker wires (22 AWG, if I recall correctly).

So I plugged in the IEMs with this cable, and started playing a song on my DAP, waiting for the bit in the song where the bassy drum kicks in.
Suyang was in the middle of chatting with another Head-Fi guy, when they both stopped and laughed at me, as I let out an involuntary "WHOOOOO!!" of shocked delight 
I've never heard a slam and rumble like it. Absolutely astonishing.

Interestingly, I then tried the same cable with the EE Valkyrie (which comes as standard with the Eros II cable).
The difference in sound signature on the Valkyrie between the two cables was nothing short of revelatory.
Any 'cable skeptics'; I *highly* recommend you to duplicate this test.
With the standard Eros II cable, the Valkyrie has this vast, open, brightness in the top end. Some will love it, some may find it fatiguing or wish they could dial it back a bit.
With the Ares II+ all that brightness was dialled back, and some warmth added in, along with a lift in the rumble and slam of the low end, although not excessively.
It was literally like listening to two completely different IEMs.

Well, that's all I have to say for the moment.
But thanks again to the EA team, and I can only recommend them (and the products of course) very highly!
The prices range from pretty reasonable to TOTL, but unlike some products in the audio world, talking to Suyang I can really feel the depth of knowledge and years of relentless experimentation with materials, composition, cable geometry, science and all sorts that have gone into making these products. Cannot recommend enough


----------



## buonassi

Paul Zhang said:


> Here you go brother! @Deezel177 has just made a great suggestion, but it's still best that if you can, try out our demo and experience first hand of what each individual cables sounds like and which cable pairs best with your IEMS. Like the old EA saying " listening is personal"



I'll keep tuned for the next loaner program. Also I'll check to see if there's a dealer in Chicago or St Louis where I can demo first hand. Thanks sir, and thanks to @Deezel177 for the suggestion. I may just take the plunge on the Thor and resell if it doesn't hit the spot.


----------



## Hana Yu

Layman1 said:


> Just want to share a few impressions from my time at the recent London CanJam.
> Firstly, thanks to @Hana Yu for help and advice prior to the show, and to Suyang *at* the show
> 
> Suyang (A.K.A. 老板) was a pleasure to chat with, very friendly and happy to answer questions and go into detail if I wanted.
> ...



Very, very impressive indeed. 
So glad you dropped by! 
Pity Suyang was too busy to take a photo of that "WHOOOOO!!" look of yours, haha.

May I (cheekily) ask for more impressions like this?


----------



## Layman1

Hana Yu said:


> May I (cheekily) ask for more impressions like this?



Well, unless you can lend me a time machine so I can go back to CanJam, unfortunately that's about all I've got for now 

However, there's so many cables in the EA line-up (and permutations of each one); it would be great to hear more impressions and comparisons from other Head-Fi members


----------



## Nachapon

Hello everyone, i need some help for picking my next cable for Meze Empyrean. 
I currently use Leonidas Ii Octa with my IEM which i really love the pairing. 
However, my local distributor does not have any cable that compatible with the Empyrean for demo, as a result, i'm not sure 
what the pairing between each cable and the headphone will be. 

Can you suggest which model i should be placing an order for? 
I'm looking to add an airiness to the sound while keeping the high not too harsh ( loving the current high's control) and some boost to the vocal as well.  
My music preferences are mainly oldies( Carpenter, bee gee ) and vocals. Bass is not my priority since i dont usually listen to rock, EDM or other bass intensive songs. 
My current options are either another Leonidas II octa , Cleopatra ( but afraid that high will be a bit too harsh ) , or maybe Thor


----------



## theveterans

Harsh highs with Cleopatra Octa and Leo II are the last thing you’ll ever hear on those cables. BTW, Cleopatra enhances the bass quite a bit, but since that’s not your priority but incredible midrange performance, I would stick with Leo II octa on that regard


----------



## Gavin C4

Leo II Octa is such a magical cable. Adds great texture and punch to the bass and excellence across the entire spectrum.


----------



## Paul Zhang

Gavin C4 said:


> Leo II Octa is such a magical cable. Adds great texture and punch to the bass and excellence across the entire spectrum.




I am glad that you're enjoying your Leonidas II as much as we do! That's a kickass setup you got there!


----------



## Eylrik

Hi EA,

Any suggestion for Unique Melody Maestro v2, in order to improve clarity and bass at the same time  ?

Thanks !


----------



## Hana Yu

Eylrik said:


> Hi EA,
> 
> Any suggestion for Unique Melody Maestro v2, in order to improve clarity and bass at the same time  ?
> 
> Thanks !



Hello Eylrik. How about Lionheart or Leonidias II? You could give them a try.


----------



## Layman1

I made a pretty epic post over on the Empire Ears thread, following up about my CanJam London 2019 experiences with them and with Effect Audio too.
Here's a link to that post, chiefly talking about their Legend X and Nemesis IEM's for those who might be interested: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/emp...merly-earwerkz.786335/page-1262#post-15106993
I made other posts today there regarding other Empire IEMs too, such as the new Valkyrie and Wraith.

But for Effect Audio fans, and the more skeptical or simply curious readers, I'm going to post here an edited version of the segment that dealt with the Effect Audio cables I tried and what I heard when trying them with IEMs (and goes into more detail than my previous post on this thread about them):

I already have the Stealthsonics U9 IEM, which offers TOTL sound and which is impressing me more and more as I continue to listen to it.
It's a hybrid IEM with 1 DD for low end, BA's for the rest; 2 mids, 2 highs, 4 super highs (!!).
My review of it is here for anyone interested: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/stealth-sonics-u9.23772/reviews#review-22211
It's got outstanding soundstage and separation, treble that reminds me of Zeus in detail and extension. The low end is tuned slightly north of neutral with a reasonable amount of impact and sub-bass, but fairly light on the mid-bass, with a slight weakness (relative to the rest of the excellent sound) in male vocals due to the tuning of the mids and low end.
I mention this to make the point about where I'm coming from in terms of existing sound signature.

So, for acoustic, jazz, classical, opera, soul, Motown etc I find it a constant joy to listen to.

However, sometimes I'm in the mood for rock, pop, hip-hop, or generally just want to physically *feel* the basslines in the songs ('Midnight Train to Georgia' is a Motown classic which benefits greatly from this).

So I wanted an IEM that would give the most visceral, physical, tactile slam and rumble to the drums and bass on my favoured tracks that merit such treatment, but which would also tick all my other 'audiophile' boxes too.

Finally after trying most of the Empire Ears line-up and settling on Nemesis (with Legend X a very close second), I spoke with Suyang, illustrious bossman of Effect Audio at the stand next door.
I outlined my very specific mission and asked him which alternative cable he would recommend to get an even more ideal result (maximising low end slam and impact). Again, based on prior Head-Fi reading and reviews, I imagined he would suggest the Ares II 8 wire or Thor II (in some variant or other).
However, he proposed the Ares II+, 4 wires with a thicker gauge.
I tried it (as well as the other cables mentioned, which brought their own excellent tweaks to the sound signatures) with the Nemesis and the slam and impact which had been 9.5 out of 10 was now a solid 10. Or even, the dials were turned up to 11 
The difference was significant enough to be immediately noticeable, and it was love at first listen.

The same with the LX, but still not quite enough to elevate it for me to the levels of low end power of the Nemesis. With the LX, and bearing in mind the more general purposes for which I'd be buying it in future, I'd probably go for Ares II or Thor II in the 8 wire variants.

It also occurs to me that I haven't tried an Ares II+ 8 wire!
I'm annoyed I didn't think of that and have decided I must check that out with the Nemesis in future!
Any descriptions on what changes I might expect compared with Ares II+ 4 wire? Aside from an increase in soundstage I assume; anything else? 

PS: thanks to the extensive listening time I had at CanJam and the outstanding service I had from EE and Effect Audio (Suyang at the stand, and @Hana Yu  prior to Canjam), I ordered a custom Empire Ears nemesis with a 2.5mm Ares II+ cable. Many thanks to you all, and I'm so excited to hear them when they arrive!


----------



## Hana Yu

*Effect Audio Announcing the Launch of the New "Vogue" Series!
*
Hello guys,

Remember the "Mysterious Cables" that some of you have met and tried at CanJam SoCal and London?

_Et voilà voilà_, the mystery finally unveiled: 

Come meet "Vogue", Effect Audio's new line-up introducing a combination of ergonomics, aesthetics and performance never experienced before.


"Vogue" Series Official Launch
9 August 2019 (Singapore National Day  )
Hong Kong Convention And Exhibition Centre


Stay tuned, for more revelation...


----------



## Eylrik

Hana Yu said:


> Hello Eylrik. How about Lionheart or Leonidias II? You could give them a try.



Thanks ! What about the Cleopatra, I read full silver is working very well on UM Maestro v2 ?


----------



## larfboy

Had sent in my 4 wire Ares+ in for a repair/upgrade to the 8 wire since my 4 wire 2 pin connection got disconnected from the wires. took a while but now i have the 8 wire Ares in my possession and wanted to chime in my thoughts on this cable to see if other fellow owners agree/disagree. I am not by any means a seasoned audiophile.

Sound: based from my memory of the 4 wire, the bass seems to be noticeably tighter but i dont think there is a loss in the boominess of the sub bass. i dont know if that makes any sense. 
these sound a bit more three dimensional? i dont know if it's the way the songs are mastered or if it's simply because the bass is a little cleaner with these but i can hear a little more with the 8 wire.

Ergonomics: i may be in the minority here but i like the 8 wire much more compared to the 4 wire. maybe i had a bad 4 wire but these 8 wire fit really nicely and secure when i put these on. the 4 wire often times would not sit securely and hang out over my ears which was rather annoying. i had to fiddle with them so they would securely fit which may have contributed to them ultimately disconnecting from the 2pin connector. With the 8 wire, it just fits securely and i love that. 

Overall, i feel like the $150 upgrade program was well worth it and Paul made sure everything was done as smoothly and fast as possible. Great work!

PS: the packaging came as if it was a brand new pair of 8 Wire Ares...i sent them my cables wrapped in layers of bubble wrap in shipping envelope...came back in a nice Bespoke box vacuum sealed plastic as if it was a new cable...maybe it was? anyways, that was also a pleasant surprise. Thanks EA!


----------



## Wild Boar

Eylrik said:


> Thanks ! What about the Cleopatra, I read full silver is working very well on UM Maestro v2 ?


Recently I ordered Cleopatra for my QDC VX too, u should give it a try this cable really amazing!


----------



## Layman1

larfboy said:


> Had sent in my 4 wire Ares+ in for a repair/upgrade to the 8 wire since my 4 wire 2 pin connection got disconnected from the wires. took a while but now i have the 8 wire Ares in my possession and wanted to chime in my thoughts on this cable to see if other fellow owners agree/disagree. I am not by any means a seasoned audiophile.
> 
> Sound: based from my memory of the 4 wire, the bass seems to be noticeably tighter but i dont think there is a loss in the boominess of the sub bass. i dont know if that makes any sense.
> these sound a bit more three dimensional? i dont know if it's the way the songs are mastered or if it's simply because the bass is a little cleaner with these but i can hear a little more with the 8 wire.
> ...



@larfboy  Hi, just want to check, but is the 8-wire Ares II+ your new cable? Specifically the + model with the thicker gauge wires? O thet regular Ares II in an 8-wire version?
Just want to make sure, as this may be the first impression I've ever read of a plus version 8 wire


----------



## mvvRAZ

After holding back for a while I think I'm jumping on a Leonidas II next week.... Exciting times!

Still debating on whether to pair it with my U18t or Noir though - any thoughts?


----------



## 8481

mvvRAZ said:


> After holding back for a while I think I'm jumping on a Leonidas II next week.... Exciting times!
> 
> Still debating on whether to pair it with my U18t or Noir though - any thoughts?



If you do end up getting it, can you give some impressions on the Leo II+FiR M5?


----------



## mvvRAZ

8481 said:


> If you do end up getting it, can you give some impressions on the Leo II+FiR M5?


I don’t have the adapter yet ((( otherwise it would go on the M5 no brainer


----------



## popof94

mvvRAZ said:


> I don’t have the adapter yet ((( otherwise it would go on the M5 no brainer


Are you Davidmolliere? It seems that your avatar is the same no?. I am wrong?


----------



## Deezel177

popof94 said:


> Are you Davidmolliere? It seems that your avatar is the same no?. I am wrong?



Different guy. Similar tastes.


----------



## popof94

Probably Daniel.


----------



## larfboy

Layman1 said:


> @larfboy  Hi, just want to check, but is the 8-wire Ares II+ your new cable? Specifically the + model with the thicker gauge wires? O thet regular Ares II in an 8-wire version?
> Just want to make sure, as this may be the first impression I've ever read of a plus version 8 wire



My bad! they are the Ares II 8 Wires not the (+)


----------



## mvvRAZ

popof94 said:


> Are you Davidmolliere? It seems that your avatar is the same no?. I am wrong?


Neither Daniel nor David

Just a random joker fan with expensive tastes


----------



## popof94

Okay.


----------



## Hana Yu

*Vogue Series Launch at Hong Kong High-End AV Show 2019*



  

 

Effect Audio’s new line of cables, the “Vogue” series, made an official debut in Hong Kong today. 
Much to most EA fans’ surprise, these outstanding new cables are offered at competitively accessible prices:

“Maestro” - USD99 
“Virtuoso” - USD149 
“Grandioso” - USD199

The “Vogue” series features incredible new attributes such as the Golden Ratio Dispersion, Triple-Size Stranding design, enabling these cables to deliver a smoother and more refined sound signature, yielding a more spacious staging and exquisite detail retrieval. Combined with an improved ergonomic design and superb aesthetics, “Vogue” is contributing to a hassle-free, silky smooth, elevating listening experience. Indispensable acoustic accessories for music lovers on the move.

Key Features

- 26 AWG
- Selected UP-OCC Pure Material
- Golden Ratio Dispersion, Triple-Size Stranded Design
- Woven Kevlar-Infused Multi-Stranded Litz 
- EA UltraFlexi Jacket 
- EA Custom Designed Connector and Y-Split


----------



## mvvRAZ

Hana Yu said:


> *Vogue Series Launch at Hong Kong High-End AV Show 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the last cable a pure silver?

If it is, a pure silver by EA for 200 USD.... I am SOLD


----------



## 8481

mvvRAZ said:


> Is the last cable a pure silver?
> 
> If it is, a pure silver by EA for 200 USD.... I am SOLD



Maestro is Copper
Virtuoso is Silver Plated Copper
Grandioso is Silver+Copper 

They’re all up on the main site now.

https://www.effectaudio.com/vogue-series.html


----------



## singleended5863

So Grandioso is just like hybrid 4wire. How is the difference between Grandioso and Eros II? Does EA build Grandioso 8wire too? Thanks.


----------



## bflat

So which "Vogue" would you say these cables best represent?

  or


----------



## theveterans

Hana Yu said:


> *Vogue Series Launch at Hong Kong High-End AV Show 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any Bespoke options to make OCTA versions of these cables?


----------



## Hana Yu

mvvRAZ said:


> Is the last cable a pure silver?
> 
> If it is, a pure silver by EA for 200 USD.... I am SOLD



Nope, _Grandioso_ is a Hybrid cable.


----------



## Hana Yu

bflat said:


> So which "Vogue" would you say these cables best represent?
> 
> or



Would it sound a bit _un-vogue_ (out of date) if I pick Madonna out of these two Vogues?


----------



## Hana Yu

theveterans said:


> Any Bespoke options to make OCTA versions of these cables?





theveterans said:


> Any Bespoke options to make OCTA versions of these cables?



Yeah we would consider it if there are requests for that.
You have auditioned those mysterious cables at SoCal so you know how they sound.


----------



## theveterans

Hana Yu said:


> Yeah we would consider it if there are requests for that.
> You have auditioned those mysterious cables at SoCal so you know how they sound.



Thank you. Definite love the Virtuoso synergy with Campfire Audio Comet IEM. Is there a way that I can order them without the memory shrink since I wear the Comet with its stock wire down as you can see from the photo?


----------



## Hana Yu

singleended5863 said:


> So Grandioso is just like hybrid 4wire. How is the difference between Grandioso and Eros II? Does EA build Grandioso 8wire too? Thanks.



There will be only 4w version available for now. 
We'll be running a review tour of the Vogue series soon, maybe you'd be able to tell the difference after you have listened to them?


----------



## Hana Yu

theveterans said:


> Thank you. Definite love the Virtuoso synergy with Campfire Audio Comet IEM. Is there a way that I can order them without the memory shrink since I wear the Comet with its stock wire down as you can see from the photo?



Do you mean without the memory wire? It should be doable if you add a note in the order.
Let me double confirm with our production team on Monday.


----------



## theveterans

Thank you! If possible, I would definitely choose that when I Bespoke order. I'll stick with the default 4 wire configuration for mobility. So it's pretty much Virtuoso without the memory shrink


----------



## NovaFlyer

Hana Yu said:


> *Vogue Series Launch at Hong Kong High-End AV Show 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Listened to all three at CanJam SoCal with my Phantoms, and all were great.  My favorite among the three was the Grandioso.  Great prices for great cables!


----------



## Palash

8481 said:


> Maestro is Copper
> Virtuoso is Silver Plated Copper
> Grandioso is Silver+Copper
> 
> ...


Really interested in Maestro. But don't know why effect audio website is not opening, showing not safe with eset firewall. Any idea @EffectAudio ?


----------



## NovaFlyer

Palash said:


> Really interested in Maestro. But don't know why effect audio website is not opening, showing not safe with eset firewall. Any idea @EffectAudio ?



Just gave the Effect Audio website a go with both Safari on Mac and Microsoft Edge on Win10, no issues for me and it's showing all good using https:


----------



## Hana Yu

Palash said:


> Really interested in Maestro. But don't know why effect audio website is not opening, showing not safe with eset firewall. Any idea @EffectAudio ?



Oh thank you for alerting us to this... 
It's working fine on my end though.
Could you try again and if the occurrence persists, I'll ask our web admin to see what's happening.


----------



## Hana Yu

NovaFlyer said:


> Listened to all three at CanJam SoCal with my Phantoms, and all were great.  My favorite among the three was the Grandioso.  Great prices for great cables!



Thank you, my friend 

And soon you'll have your shiny new Leo II to play with as well


----------



## Gavin C4

The King's dignity. Look at the individual filament within each wire.


----------



## Hana Yu

Gavin C4 said:


> The King's dignity. Look at the individual filament within each wire.



All hail to the King, and to Thee


----------



## Palash

Hana Yu said:


> Oh thank you for alerting us to this...
> It's working fine on my end though.
> Could you try again and if the occurrence persists, I'll ask our web admin to see what's happening.



No not opening in edge too. Don't know what's wrong with eset.


----------



## amature101

Hi, how much is the vouge series, maestro, virtuoso and grandioso for hd650? Which is best pair with it?


----------



## Hana Yu

Palash said:


> No not opening in edge too. Don't know what's wrong with eset.



Oh là là là là... que c'est mal. 
I'll forward your screenshot to our web admin see what he can do about it.


----------



## Layman1

Palash said:


>



I think it's detecting a potential threat to your wallet and trying to protect you


----------



## Palash

Layman1 said:


> I think it's detecting a potential threat to your wallet and trying to protect you


Yes.


----------



## Hana Yu

amature101 said:


> Hi, how much is the vouge series, maestro, virtuoso and grandioso for hd650? Which is best pair with it?



Hi. These are cables for IEMs: Maestro $99, Virtuoso $149, Grandioso $199.
Hope this helps.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Hana Yu said:


> Thank you, my friend
> 
> And soon you'll have your shiny new Leo II to play with as well



Picked it up this past weekend and it's awesome.  Incredible sound with my EE Phantoms .  Thanks again for being selected as the winner!


----------



## Paul Zhang

theveterans said:


> Thank you. Definite love the Virtuoso synergy with Campfire Audio Comet IEM. Is there a way that I can order them without the memory shrink since I wear the Comet with its stock wire down as you can see from the photo?



Sure, we can craft you one without the memory wire just drop me a PM, I'll get you covered!


----------



## Paul Zhang

Palash said:


> Really interested in Maestro. But don't know why effect audio website is not opening, showing not safe with eset firewall. Any idea @EffectAudio ?



Hey Palash,  drop me a PM, I'll assist you with the order!


----------



## amature101

Hana Yu said:


> Hi. These are cables for IEMs: Maestro $99, Virtuoso $149, Grandioso $199.
> Hope this helps.


I cant find senhessier hd 650 connector on your webpage.


----------



## Paul Zhang

amature101 said:


> I cant find senhessier hd 650 connector on your webpage.



Hey brother, Currently the connectors available for Vogue series are limited to 2 pin and MMCX only, Termination wise is 2.5mm to 4.4mm. I hope this helps. Cheers!


----------



## fuhransahis

Paul Zhang said:


> Hey brother, Currently the connectors available for Vogue series are limited to 2 pin and MMCX only, Termination wise is 2.5mm to 4.4mm. I hope this helps. Cheers!


What about the rest of the line? I remember a while back EA had heaphone cables as an option on their website... with how popular the brand is getting it kinda bewilders me that it's not marketed more? That is... unless I'm blind and missed it on the site. Totally possible.


----------



## Paul Zhang

fuhransahis said:


> What about the rest of the line? I remember a while back EA had heaphone cables as an option on their website... with how popular the brand is getting it kinda bewilders me that it's not marketed more? That is... unless I'm blind and missed it on the site. Totally possible.



Well, actually we do receive Headphone cable orders mainly through our partners or request online. The headphone connectors options are not shown on the main website though, but feel free to drop me a PM if you would like to spice up your overheads.


----------



## Decreate (Aug 14, 2019)

Had the opportunity to try the Hades 12 at the Audio show here in Hong Kong a few days ago. It's probably the best sounding cable I have heard so far; however the cost was beyond what I could afford...
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2635824106450407&id=168532796512896


----------



## choisan

US$3800, i can't afford so i didn't bother to ask for trial there


----------



## Decreate

choisan said:


> US$3800, i can't afford so i didn't bother to ask for trial there


I didn't ask either, but since I knew a few of the staff working at the DMA stand, they proactively offered to have me try them. Apparently they had already sold 10 of them by the time I was trying them.


----------



## amature101 (Aug 16, 2019)

Paul Zhang said:


> Hey brother, Currently the connectors available for Vogue series are limited to 2 pin and MMCX only, Termination wise is 2.5mm to 4.4mm. I hope this helps. Cheers!


Will there be hd650 connector in future?


----------



## Paul Zhang

amature101 said:


> Will there be hd650 connector in future?



Not for now brother, but maybe we'll implement it in the future, we'll see how it goes


----------



## freddychin (Aug 19, 2019)

Paul,

I send a question to EA, SG via FaceBook Messenger on Sat at 5 pm SG time

Customer Service have yet to reply. Maybe you can assist here and i believe many will be interested too.

Just need to know as what is the default length of your "Premium Series" custom cables ? 

I also do not see a option in the web portal to choose the length either.

Some custom cables do have option to choose between 3/4/5 feet in length

regards


----------



## Paul Zhang

freddychin said:


> Paul,
> 
> I send a question to EA, SG via FaceBook Messenger on Sat at 5 pm SG time
> 
> ...




Hi bro! Pardon me for the late response! Effect Audio cables are measured at 1.2m by default. It's possible to do an extension to the cables that you desire. The price will defer from each individual model.  Probably you csn drop me a PM and i will advise you accordingly? Cheers!


----------



## Pammie359321

Hey Paul
Just wanna say thank u for assisting me with my sales order
Big thumb up and looking forward to collect my Leo


----------



## Paul Zhang

Pammie359321 said:


> Hey Paul
> Just wanna say thank u for assisting me with my sales order
> Big thumb up and looking forward to collect my Leo




You're Welcome bro! See you real soon ya!


----------



## edwardsean (Aug 20, 2019)

Does the EA 4.4 Pentaconn connecter also have the ferrite bead like the Oyaide PSquared? If not, is it beneficial to put one in?


----------



## freddychin

Paul Zhang said:


> Hi bro! Pardon me for the late response! Effect Audio cables are measured at 1.2m by default. It's possible to do an extension to the cables that you desire. The price will defer from each individual model.  Probably you csn drop me a PM and i will advise you accordingly? Cheers!



Paul,

Thanks for the answer.

regards


----------



## Likeimthere

mvvRAZ said:


> After holding back for a while I think I'm jumping on a Leonidas II next week.... Exciting times!
> 
> Still debating on whether to pair it with my U18t or Noir though - any thoughts?



I have it paired with my A18t... and haven’t found anything yet that can dethrone the combination....


----------



## Layman1

Likeimthere said:


> I have it paired with my A18t... and haven’t found anything yet that can dethrone the combination....


Then you haven't tried Beats by Dr. Dre 



(just joking, please don't take away my Head-Fi membership)


----------



## mvvRAZ

Likeimthere said:


> I have it paired with my A18t... and haven’t found anything yet that can dethrone the combination....


I've decided to hold off a bit on the purchase as I'm planning on reorganizing the collection... probably selling the 18t and the Andromeda for an Elysium purchase


----------



## edwardsean (Aug 21, 2019)

*The Horus—A Brief Revew: All that glitters isn’t gold—but this is
*
I recently auditioned the _Leo II, Leo II-Octa_, and the _Horus_. If you asked me at the start which cable I would end up with, I would’ve said the Octa. The Leo II was a revelation and I expected that the Octa would only provide more. Also, I adore the aesthetics of the Leos. The palladium silver wire is drop dead gorgeous. It’s like other beautiful silver cables only with the visual contrast turned up, and the Y-splitter is all spartan elegance. The Horus was a late edition into the trial. I didn’t want to spend that much for a 4 wire cable and I personally dislike the gilded look of it.

But, here I am listening to the Horus while the Leos are making their way back to the dealer....

The reviews I read all talked about how Horus had better clarity and detail and that the Leo II was more full, but you really had to dig to find if they thought one was better. And, EA can charge whatever they want, but of a truth, I mildly resented the price difference at first. Early impressions had me feeling that they were of equal caliber and a choice would just come down to taste. The Octa seemed to better justify its cost by having the best of both in this regard. It was more clear than Leo II and more full than the Horus. It also added increased density and impact.

Why then the Horus?

Forgive me for getting broad and super pretentious for a moment, but you know that cliche quote from Michelango? You know, he said that the sculpture is already in the marble he just has to chisel away all the superfluous material. I feel this way about audio. The music is already there in the signal you just have to cut away all the noise. The Horus does a better job of rendering pure music than any cable I’ve ever heard.

The Leos are more full and the Horus is more clear but that isn’t really the main story. The fullness of the Leo and the density of the Octa both provide an enormously appealing sound. But, it almost seems to me like additions to the music imparted by the cable. The Horus sounds just as full and dense to my ears, but one that is achieved by subtracting all that isn’t music. A certain sonic haze is dissolved and all the natural, voluptuous contours of the music are revealed. I wouldn’t frame the difference between the Leos and the Horus in terms of fullness and clarity as much as intelligibility. The Horus is simply more articulate, extracting the most actual music encased in the audio. Doubling the conductor count can do many things, but delivering this kind of musical purity depends on the base metallurgy and design at the molecular level. Don’t get me wrong, both Leos are spectacular, spectacular! I would’ve been absolutely thrilled with them—if I had never heard the Horus.

I know many would question the worthiness of this kind of invesment into a cable, including many audiophiles. However, the Horus fulfills a main goal of audiophile level sound quality: connection to the music itself. It does this with a zero footprint and is transferable to any of my mobile and home systems. If I let my mind roam over the equivalent cost in static components it would take to achieve this result I am more than satisfied.

A huge thank you to Paul at EA and especially Andrew at Musicteck. If you don’t know, Musicteck has an audition policy without restocking fees. i would never have found the Horus without it, as it took time to understand in quiet conditions with my own system.

https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/effect-audio


----------



## aaf evo

edwardsean said:


> *The Horus—A Brief Revew: All that glitters isn’t gold—but this is
> *
> I recently auditioned the _Leo II, Leo II-Octa_, and the _Horus_. If you asked me at the start which cable I would end up with, I would’ve said the Octa. The Leo II was a revelation and I expected that the Octa would only provide more. Also, I adore the aesthetics of the Leos. The palladium silver wire is drop dead gorgeous. It’s like other beautiful silver cables only with the visual contrast turned up, and the Y-splitter is all spartan elegance. The Horus was a late edition into the trial. I didn’t want to spend that much for a 4 wire cable and I personally dislike the gilded look of it.
> 
> ...



Great review! I've never gotten around to hearing the Horus myself but it is a cable I've always been intrigued by. What is your setup if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## edwardsean

aaf evo said:


> Great review! I've never gotten around to hearing the Horus myself but it is a cable I've always been intrigued by. What is your setup if you don't mind sharing?



I auditioned the cables with my LCDi4, which is just such a talented transducer irregardless of form factor.  I have a SimAudio Moon Neo 430HAD, Chord Hugo, etc. but I used a custom modified iBasso DX220. The DX220 has about 50 capacitors replaced in the main board and amp with state of the art caps including legendary Elnas. It eclipses other products for me and was a fantastic mate for the EA cables, but especially the Horus. 

I use DSD512 files with professional mastering grade processing including two instances of custom convolution. The files I tested ran a wide range of genres from delicate acoustic instrumentals to pumping synthetic EDM raves.


----------



## aaf evo

edwardsean said:


> I auditioned the cables with my LCDi4, which is just such a talented transducer irregardless of form factor.  I have a SimAudio Moon Neo 430HAD, Chord Hugo, etc. but I used a custom modified iBasso DX220. The DX220 has about 50 capacitors replaced in the main board and amp with state of the art caps including legendary Elnas. It eclipses other products for me and was a fantastic mate for the EA cables, but especially the Horus.
> 
> I use DSD512 files with professional mastering grade processing including two instances of custom convolution. The files I tested ran a wide range of genres from delicate acoustic instrumentals to pumping synthetic EDM raves.



Did you mod your DX220 yourself? Ahhh I bet Illenium's new album Ascend sounds fantastic on it


----------



## edwardsean

aaf evo said:


> Did you mod your DX220 yourself? Ahhh I bet Illenium's new album Ascend sounds fantastic on it



Yeah, I have no background in electronics whatsoever, but I learned how to solder components half the grain of rice purely because of audio. 

Thanks for the introduction to Illenium! i have so many on that genre but have heard of them. There is so much good music these days.


----------



## Paul Zhang

edwardsean said:


> *The Horus—A Brief Revew: All that glitters isn’t gold—but this is
> *
> I recently auditioned the _Leo II, Leo II-Octa_, and the _Horus_. If you asked me at the start which cable I would end up with, I would’ve said the Octa. The Leo II was a revelation and I expected that the Octa would only provide more. Also, I adore the aesthetics of the Leos. The palladium silver wire is drop dead gorgeous. It’s like other beautiful silver cables only with the visual contrast turned up, and the Y-splitter is all spartan elegance. The Horus was a late edition into the trial. I didn’t want to spend that much for a 4 wire cable and I personally dislike the gilded look of it.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for the awesome review brother! I am glad that you're enjoying your cables!


----------



## Layman1

edwardsean said:


> *The Horus—A Brief Revew: All that glitters isn’t gold—but this is
> *
> I recently auditioned the _Leo II, Leo II-Octa_, and the _Horus_. If you asked me at the start which cable I would end up with, I would’ve said the Octa. The Leo II was a revelation and I expected that the Octa would only provide more. Also, I adore the aesthetics of the Leos. The palladium silver wire is drop dead gorgeous. It’s like other beautiful silver cables only with the visual contrast turned up, and the Y-splitter is all spartan elegance. The Horus was a late edition into the trial. I didn’t want to spend that much for a 4 wire cable and I personally dislike the gilded look of it.
> 
> ...



Hey man, good to see you on here, and that's an excellent review that really makes me want to try it too!
I wonder if you've considered trying a Horus 8-wire? (rabbit hole)


----------



## edwardsean

Layman1 said:


> Hey man, good to see you on here, and that's an excellent review that really makes me want to try it too!
> I wonder if you've considered trying a Horus 8-wire? (rabbit hole)



Hey. I know the 8 wire was a special upgrade offer, and really rare right? 

As it is I love the 4 wire and have happily settled into listening to music instead of the system. 

You know... for now.


----------



## Likeimthere

Layman1 said:


> Then you haven't tried Beats by Dr. Dre
> 
> 
> 
> (just joking, please don't take away my Head-Fi membership)



BLASPHEMY!! lol...


----------



## Likeimthere

Cough... is there a chance for an EFFECT AUDIO cable tour anytime in the future...?


----------



## Hana Yu

Likeimthere said:


> Cough... is there a chance for an EFFECT AUDIO cable tour anytime in the future...?



Yes, sir. Coming soon!


----------



## Hana Yu

*EA Upgrade Program! Up to 15% Off!*

 

Existing users of Effect Audio 4w, we hear you! 
The much-awaited upgrade program now re-opens for our Premium and Heritage series users. 
Seize the chance today and upgrade your 4w cables to the highly acclaimed "Bespoke" 8 wires! 

*15% off for Premium Series*

*10% off for Heritage Series*

Users of Empire Ears & Jomo Audio IEMs which equipped with the "Ares II, Eros II and Cleopatra" are also welcomed to send in to upgrade to 'Bespoke' 8 wires as well! 

Simply place your order by emailing us to info@effectaudio.com, our passionate customer service staff will assist you. 

The campaign is only available from Effect Audio Official.

Upgrade Program starts 23 Aug till 31 Aug.


----------



## edwardsean

*The impossibility of the Horus*

I’ve been trying to understand what makes the Horus so good, and from my perspective, I think it comes down to this: conductivity, i.e., the control over conductivity. I’ve always been of the school that the best sound would result from the most conductivity, because, you know, of course. Who would take costly, hard to source, ultra pure xN silver and dilute/pollute it with less conductive materials? 

Whoever first thought “I would,” is brilliant. I’m coming to believe that simply aiming for sheer maximum conductivity is a brute force solution to a complex problem. Complex because the problem is not ultimately electrical but musical. 

Pushing electrons is one thing. Orchestrating them to dance delicately then savagely, leap like lightning and slow like legato, well, that takes a whole troupe of diverse materials, strand sizes, etc. arrayed in a precise controlled conductivity. 

The effect of this within my system is... impossible. Every moment of enjoyment is like a mind boggling magic trick to me. How can notes this dense and fully realized float so weightlessly in empty space? How can highs etched with a laser also have lows that throb so organically and mids that are both so lush _and _clear. I play an acoustic piece engineered by a master and it is so exquisite and subtly shaded I think to myself, ah this is what it does best. Then I put on an EDM track all caveman pump and chaotic sawtooth waves and the system is a rave. And, where it really does shine sublime is with the singer/songwriters. It renders something you identify with the best of density and transparency into something unidentifiably human.

It's these contradictory elements hitting you together, both musicality _and_ referentiality, simultaneously, that just sweeps me away leaving behind the vague notion of "impossible." I scratch my head, "it can't be both musical and neutral, that's not possible”—except with a controlled conductivity. The sound is clear and sharp stabbing me awake, but warm and emotional, piercing me between the lungs and not the ear drums. It’s reference without sterility; analog without haziness: a creamy-clarity, dreamy-reality. The sound is… pure music.


----------



## jcdreamer

You sir are steering me towards poverty.


----------



## twister6

jcdreamer said:


> You sir are steering me towards poverty.



You know, poverty could be temporarily avoided (or at least delayed for now ) if you look at EA's new Vogue series Maestro (pure copper, $99), Virtuoso (SPC, $149), or Grandioso (hybrid copper/silver, $199).

Looking forward to all 3 arriving next week for review


----------



## NovaFlyer

twister6 said:


> You know, poverty could be temporarily avoided (or at least delayed for now ) if you look at EA's new Vogue series Maestro (pure copper, $99), Virtuoso (SPC, $149), or Grandioso (hybrid copper/silver, $199).
> 
> Looking forward to all 3 arriving next week for review



Listened to them at CanJam SoCal and thought all three were fantastic.  My favorite was the Grandioso, paired with EE Phantoms and a SPK1M.


----------



## paul_uk_81

Anyone with the Eros and Fourte’s- I’m considering picking up the cable, how flexible is the cable for use while out and about walking? Does it fit inside the 64 Audio case coiled around the insert or do you have to store separately?


----------



## Paul Zhang

paul_uk_81 said:


> Anyone with the Eros and Fourte’s- I’m considering picking up the cable, how flexible is the cable for use while out and about walking? Does it fit inside the 64 Audio case coiled around the insert or do you have to store separately?




Hey Paul, regarding about flexibility of the cable, I believe most headfier can agree with me that "Effect Audio"cables has one of the best ergonomics. All of our our cables are designed with user comfort in mind,  therefore I believe you do not have to worry about walking and storage issues. I hope this will help you decide!


----------



## Tristy

Has anyone tried the effect audio Leonidas II or Cleopatra with the solaris and can provide some info on what is the best pairing? Im currently using the Lionheart and although I love what it does for instruments and vocals I feel that its missing that separation and clarity that only a Silver based cable can provide. As far as I've read / gathered the Leonidas is a very good neutral cable that keeps the tuning of an iem intact while not changing too much but adding detail, clarity and is primarily focused on making the soundstage more holographic whereas the Cleopatra is more for adding a sub bass bump while pushing the mids back slightly and giving the signature a slight v-shape while upping clarity? atm I'm leaning towards the Cleopatra for the sub bass bump and silvery treble.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Tristy said:


> Has anyone tried the effect audio Leonidas II or Cleopatra with the solaris and can provide some info on what is the best pairing? Im currently using the Lionheart and although I love what it does for instruments and vocals I feel that its missing that separation and clarity that only a Silver based cable can provide. As far as I've read / gathered the Leonidas is a very good neutral cable that keeps the tuning of an iem intact while not changing too much but adding detail, clarity and is primarily focused on making the soundstage more holographic whereas the Cleopatra is more for adding a sub bass bump while pushing the mids back slightly and giving the signature a slight v-shape while upping clarity? atm I'm leaning towards the Cleopatra for the sub bass bump and silvery treble.


I have extensively tested all the Effect Audio range with the Solaris and by far the best pairing is the Janus Dynamic.


----------



## Tristy

KickAssChewGum said:


> I have extensively tested all the Effect Audio range with the Solaris and by far the best pairing is the Janus Dynamic.



Janus D is a little out of my price range. As it employs many of the materials found in the Leonidas II I take it that the Leo would be best suited to the Solaris over the cleopatra?


----------



## edwardsean

Has anyone compared the Cleopatra to the Horus?

They both feature multi sized stranding, but Cleo also adds golden ratio dispersed bundles. From the descriptions they seem to share a similar preference for greater clarity among the EA line, while retaining the smooth and detailed signature of the house sound. 

If you've heard both, can you describe the differences? I take it that Cleo has more sub bass rumble.


----------



## freddychin

edwardsean said:


> Has anyone compared the Cleopatra to the Horus?
> 
> They both feature multi sized stranding, but Cleo also adds golden ratio dispersed bundles. From the descriptions they seem to share a similar preference for greater clarity among the EA line, while retaining the smooth and detailed signature of the house sound.
> 
> If you've heard both, can you describe the differences? I take it that Cleo has more sub bass rumble.



As far as I am concern,

My understanding is more of "matching and integration" with your ciem/iem.

In the final outcome is that sound signature that you want to hear.

that is the most important

regards


----------



## dakchi

I have a Solaris and wondering if Maestro cable at 99$ would be a good choice if I want to elevate the bass a bit compared to stock cable without losing much details. Any idea?


----------



## paul_uk_81

Earlier in this thread I asked about the ergonomics of the Eros II, and whether it would fit inside the 64 Audio case- cable arrived the other day and it fits great. The cable does have great flexibility, very happy with it, perfect for use moving around on my day to day!


----------



## edwardsean (Aug 28, 2019)

Horus and Cleo: gods and queens (Horus—pt. 3)

I thought I was done with my search for the perfect cable when I found the Horus. At the time, Cleopatra had largely flown underneath my radar because it was so new. The impressions I’ve read since intrigued me by their similarity to the way I hear the Horus. Cleo is also described as more clear than Leo II but still smooth and full bodied. The Horus is EA‘S flagship, but Cleo being newer, has some theoretical advantages. It has the multi-sized stranding of the Horus but deploys it in golden ratio dispersed bundles like the Leo. Also, unlike either the Horus or Leo it’s pure silver without plating. It seems old biases about the superiority of pure silver were hard to shake off entirely.

Of course the only way to find out if the Cleo really suited me better was to try it out for myself. Here again Musicteck’s generous audition policy was indispensable and I ordered one. (I have no affiliation with Musicteck whatsoever. I owe them nothing, but gratitude. https://shop.musicteck.com/). I thought if I actually did like the Cleo better I could always sell the Horus. I would lose a few hundred dollars, but I would also recoup a few hundred dollars given the price difference of about $1000. More likely I thought it would be a case of diminishing returns where the Horus is better, but by, say, less than 10%. We’ve all come up against this law of audiophilia as we reach for the performance ceiling, and I’ve paid as much for this small a gain in the past. The brutal fact is that at upper levels of sound incremental gains are radically disproportional to cost. I was prepared for it.

The thing is, this is not the case with the Horus and the Cleo. The Horus justifies its cost and “hall of fame” status.

The best I could reckon by reading was that the clear advantage of the Horus was in the soundstage, and it’s true. The Horus is deeper, wider, more open, more layered, and more dimensional. It Is also more organized and refined than the Cleo, but that is not the main story for me.

It is again about the purity of presentation utterly unique to the Horus.

Starting from the midrange: unlike the Horus, the Cleo (and Leo) has a certain thickness which suspends the notes in its mid presence like a colloid. I’m not saying that the Horus is thinner in the midrange. I’m saying that the Horus has no midrange. The mid-band is just... gone. Notes appear from empty space _de novo_ fully fleshed with sonic sinews flexing. The Horus is both fuller _and_ more transparent. The exact same is true for the trebles which are sheer transient detail floating free of any glaring brightness. The bass repeats the theme like a pristinely executed subwoofer decoupled from bloating room resonances.

If I try to capture what I’m hearing in an analogy from video, it is like the difference between LCD and OLED. LCD is transmissive, so there is a backlight shining behind the pixels. No matter how refined the technology gets it struggles with bloom and bleed from the independent illumination. OLED is emissive, the light comes organically from each pixel and that pixel alone. This is the Horus. The music no longer feels like a product of electrical amplification. Miraculously, the strings, percussion, and voices seem to generate their own energy like living sources without the artefacts of artificial excitation.

I would be remiss if I didn’t offer that Cleopatra is wonderful in its own royal right, but like others cables, she is mere mortal. Horus mesmerizes with the magic of a mythological god. I know that the Cleo is already pretty pricey at 700, is the Horus really worth almost 2.5 times that?

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## dakchi

Anyone experiencing issues to register in Effect Audio website. I wanted to register to place an order, but I don't receive verification email to complete my registration. I tried with 2 different emails


----------



## HippyChick

dakchi said:


> Anyone experiencing issues to register in Effect Audio website. I wanted to register to place an order, but I don't receive verification email to complete my registration. I tried with 2 different emails



Registration didn't work for me either but the order went through fine (I think I gave up and checked out as guest). I received confirmation the next day and the item was shipped/received as normal.


----------



## Paul Zhang

edwardsean said:


> Horus and Cleo: gods and queens (Horus—pt. 3)
> 
> I thought I was done with my search for the perfect cable when I found the Horus. At the time, Cleopatra had largely flown underneath my radar because it was so new. The impressions I’ve read since intrigued me by their similarity to the way I hear the Horus. Cleo is also described as more clear than Leo II but still smooth and full bodied. The Horus is EA‘S flagship, but Cleo being newer, has some theoretical advantages. It has the multi-sized stranding of the Horus but deploys it in golden ratio dispersed bundles like the Leo. Also, unlike either the Horus or Leo it’s pure silver without plating. It seems old biases about the superiority of pure silver were hard to shake off entirely.
> 
> ...



That's an awesome review bro! The most heartening part is that you're enjoying your cables! Thank you!


----------



## Paul Zhang

dakchi said:


> Anyone experiencing issues to register in Effect Audio website. I wanted to register to place an order, but I don't receive verification email to complete my registration. I tried with 2 different emails




Hey Bro, I apologise that you're experiencing such hassle with our webpage. We'll get it sorted out as soon as possible. Meanwhile, you can drop me a PM and i'll assist with your orders. 
I got you covered! Cheers!


----------



## theveterans

edwardsean said:


> Horus and Cleo: gods and queens (Horus—pt. 3)
> 
> I thought I was done with my search for the perfect cable when I found the Horus. At the time, Cleopatra had largely flown underneath my radar because it was so new. The impressions I’ve read since intrigued me by their similarity to the way I hear the Horus. Cleo is also described as more clear than Leo II but still smooth and full bodied. The Horus is EA‘S flagship, but Cleo being newer, has some theoretical advantages. It has the multi-sized stranding of the Horus but deploys it in golden ratio dispersed bundles like the Leo. Also, unlike either the Horus or Leo it’s pure silver without plating. It seems old biases about the superiority of pure silver were hard to shake off entirely.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input and agree with your impressions. I also for one demoed the Horus 8 wire from and the Cleopatra Octa recently and I did go for the Cleopatra Octa for that mid thickness that sounds much more organic to my ears than the ever precise Horus.8. Although, regarding the fullness and soundstage, I cannot discern between the Octa version of Cleopatra and the Horus 8 wire. Though I wasn't looking for utmost precision in the mids as my ears just literally made me prefer the thicker and more organic mid effect of the Cleopatra Octa. Horus looks really amazing though I wish I had my DSLR with my 1:1 magnification to sensor lens to get a close up photo of that tiny multistrands in the Horus 8


----------



## edwardsean

theveterans said:


> Thanks for your input and agree with your impressions. I also for one demoed the Horus 8 wire from and the Cleopatra Octa recently and I did go for the Cleopatra Octa for that mid thickness that sounds much more organic to my ears than the ever precise Horus.8. Although, regarding the fullness and soundstage, I cannot discern between the Octa version of Cleopatra and the Horus 8 wire. Though I wasn't looking for utmost precision in the mids as my ears just literally made me prefer the thicker and more organic mid effect of the Cleopatra Octa. Horus looks really amazing though I wish I had my DSLR with my 1:1 magnification to sensor lens to get a close up photo of that tiny multistrands in the Horus 8




Yeah, I know so much of this is so heavily dependent on one's system and individual hearing. 

As for the aesthetics, I loved the Cleo way more than the Horus. Visually, I'm a silver person all the way.


----------



## Wild Boar

Beautiful cleopatra cable!!! Well done EA!


----------



## Layman1

Has anyone heard both Thor II and Cleopatra? I've been wondering what the similarities/differences are, sound-wise (preferably comparing 4-wire to 4-wire and/or 8-wire to 8-wire).


----------



## twister6

Layman1 said:


> Has anyone heard both Thor II and Cleopatra? I've been wondering what the similarities/differences are, sound-wise (preferably comparing 4-wire to 4-wire and/or 8-wire to 8-wire).



I covered this in Comparison section of my review here


----------



## theveterans

Comets sounding Virtuoso


----------



## Gavin C4

While we all know Effect Audio makes high-quality cable, don't forget they also build high-quality adapters for our 2.5mm balanced cable. ; )


----------



## 8481

theveterans said:


> Comets sounding Virtuoso



Have you tried the virtuoso with Andros?


----------



## freddychin (Sep 1, 2019)

Gavin C4 said:


> While we all know Effect Audio makes high-quality cable, don't forget they also build high-quality adapters for our 2.5mm balanced cable. ; )


The left pin seems not straight or my eyes is having a problem. 
Look at the above post for bigger image.


----------



## Hana Yu (Sep 9, 2019)

【 Vogue on the Move: EA Worldwide Review Tour 】



Hello guys.
We're excited to announce the EA Worldwide Review Tour for Vogue has now started! 

There will be 3 tours in sync in the regions listed below, i.e. one complete Vogue series (3 cables) for each region:

- Continental United States
- EU Countries including the UK
- The rest of the World, excluding China.

We would like 5 reviewers per region. Each reviewer will have 7 days to review and post their impressions under the EA thread before sending the three cables back to us. We will examine the cables for the next reviewer to ensure the best experience with Vogue for each.

SHIPPING
We will cover the shipping fees to the reviewer and back to EA once the review is finished.

REWARD
Each reviewer will receive an exclusive, personalised EA gift as a token of appreciation.

HOW TO PARTICIPATE
Please reply under this thread: "I would like to join the Vogue tour" and PM me with your name, suggested setup and/or 1-2 published reviews if you wish to participate. 


【 Key Features About Vogue 】

 

Effect Audio is among the first manufacturers to have implemented the Golden Ratio Dispersion, Triple-Size Stranding design, which we employ for the first time in the new Vogue series. This sophisticated technique further enhances the high-resolution properties of the UP-OCC cable, yielding a higher resolution, micro details and smoother transitions between each frequency.

The Copper, SPC and Hybrid cables are designed to mirror EA’s original choice of materials used in our entry level (Premium) range, except that we have been able to replace the former silver cable with one using an SPC material that meets our exacting standards.

The integration of a Kevlar core in the cable, employed first in our well-acclaimed “Cleopatra” (Heritage series) and now in the Vogue series helps to maintain the stability of the cable’s geometric structure, optimising durability and suppleness.

The EA signature design in the new Vogue series has seen significant changes to achieve improved ergonomics and a more stylish look.


----------



## theveterans

8481 said:


> Have you tried the virtuoso with Andros?



I have not, but I'll post my thoughts on it at some point in time


----------



## Paul Zhang

theveterans said:


> Comets sounding Virtuoso



Dang! The "Virtuoso" looks great on the comet! I am Jealous!


----------



## theveterans

Paul Zhang said:


> Dang! The "Virtuoso" looks great on the comet! I am Jealous!



Thanks Paul! It definitely gives finesse in Comet's looks! Now I realize why I like them when I demoed them as mysterious cables: it's like a mini Cleopatra in its signature which is what made me drawn to its sound. Very good synergy with the Comets whether I plug them in to my iPod touch or with Chord Mojo DAC/amp.


----------



## Paul Zhang

@theveterans I am glad that you're enjoying your cables! Now I am poisoned by your set up!


----------



## dakchi

What I don't understand in EA cables is the way they determine the price of a cable. Take the Vogue line for example:

Mestro is made of copper 99$
Virtuoso is made of silver 149$
Grandioso is a mix of copper and silver 199$
So they have taken a Virtuoso and replaced 2 wires out of 4 with copper which is less expensive than silver. That made the Grandioso which is more expensive than the Virtuoso!!! I'm the only one who finds that this does not make sense?


----------



## Tristy

dakchi said:


> What I don't understand in EA cables is the way they determine the price of a cable. Take the Vogue line for example:
> 
> Mestro is made of copper 99$
> Virtuoso is made of silver 149$
> ...



Virtuoso is made out of silver plated copper... it has a copper core. I imagine that the 2 wires of silver employed in the grandioso equates to a larger amount of silver than that of which is used in the plating process.


----------



## duaned

So what would be a recommendation for the Empire Ears Bravado?


----------



## iron2k

duaned said:


> So what would be a recommendation for the Empire Ears Bravado?


IMO, Silver.
I use the Bravados with Thor II cable.

Regards.


----------



## NovaFlyer

duaned said:


> So what would be a recommendation for the Empire Ears Bravado?



As Effect Audio would ask, what are you looking for...more bass, a little more sparkle in the treble, more soundstage?  I'm using the Eros II+ with my Bravados.


----------



## Paul Zhang

dakchi said:


> What I don't understand in EA cables is the way they determine the price of a cable. Take the Vogue line for example:
> 
> Mestro is made of copper 99$
> Virtuoso is made of silver 149$
> ...




"Grandioso" is a pure silver and copper cable hybrid hence the price. I hope this explains


----------



## Paul Zhang

@NovaFlyer @iron2k DOPE! one silver and one hybrid eh, Care to share more of your impression? I believe that will help @duaned decide.


----------



## warriorpoet

Wow, that Vogue series looks INCREDIBLE; great prices too. I'm interested in reading a review or two soon!


----------



## Gavin C4

- Effect Audio Hades -


----------



## Vitor Valeri

warriorpoet said:


> Wow, that Vogue series looks INCREDIBLE; great prices too. I'm interested in reading a review or two soon!



I also found the values and quality of the cables interesting. I will be receiving Vogue series cables soon and will write a review.


----------



## xandermaus

I recently ordered the copper and SPC Vogue cables to see if there's any effect on the Solaris low end.


----------



## NovaFlyer

warriorpoet said:


> Wow, that Vogue series looks INCREDIBLE; great prices too. I'm interested in reading a review or two soon!



My impressions of the prototype cables at CanJam SoCal :

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/page-247#post-15037783

Also look at posts 3656, 3661, 3664, 3665, 3673 in this thread.  

Looking forward to the review from @Vitor Valeri


----------



## twister6

warriorpoet said:


> Wow, that Vogue series looks INCREDIBLE; great prices too. I'm interested in reading a review or two soon!



... soon, will start testing/comparing next week.  But for now, enjoy a few close ups


----------



## singleended5863

Is the Effect Audio making the Grandioso 8wire? What is the sale price?


----------



## Paul Zhang

singleended5863 said:


> Is the Effect Audio making the Grandioso 8wire? What is the sale price?



Hey brother! I love your idea, but unfortunately the "Vogue" series are only available with a fixed configuration. Connectors available are 2pin and MMCX, Termination wise are 2.5mm to 4.4mm! Hope this explains


----------



## Palash

I would like to participate in the Vogue tour @Paul Zhang


----------



## Niyologist

I think it's too late to join this.


----------



## Hana Yu

Oh not at all bro, you're most welcome to join the tour.
Seems to me that folks overlooked my post and PM me to ask if it's still open.

Please do me a favour by replying under the thread: "I would like to join the Vogue tour" and we'll sort out shipping info in our PM.
How does that sound?

Cheers,
Pauline


----------



## singleended5863

Hana Yu said:


> Oh not at all bro, you're most welcome to join the tour.
> Seems to me that folks overlooked my post and PM me to ask if it's still open.
> 
> Please do me a favour by replying under the thread: "I would like to join the Vogue tour" and we'll sort out shipping info in our PM.
> ...



Hi Pauline,

Would you please send out the link for “I would like to join the Vogue tour?” Thank you.


----------



## Hana Yu

singleended5863 said:


> Hi Pauline,
> 
> Would you please send out the link for “I would like to join the Vogue tour?” Thank you.



Oh you can reply here and PM me for your personal info etc. 
I guess you're interested to join?


----------



## me2621a

“I would like to join the Vogue tour” sounds like it will be fun, ill send a PM shortly.


----------



## Hana Yu

me2621a said:


> “I would like to join the Vogue tour” sounds like it will be fun, ill send a PM shortly.


Thank you


----------



## singleended5863

I would like to join the Vogue tour.


----------



## Hana Yu

singleended5863 said:


> I would like to join the Vogue tour.



Thank youuuu


----------



## Sunstealer

Dear Hana, 

Applying! 

Based in Devon, UK 

Reviews: Shure SE535 damper modifications: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/se530-535-acoustic-filter-mod-more-sq-improvement-than-cables-dampers.663273/page-36#post-14983970, CanJam 2019 London Impressions: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-london-2019-impressions-thread.911785/page-12#post-15090121, 

I will also have a review of Empire Ears ESR with Effect Audio cable rolling soon

iBasso DX228, OnePlus 6

Currently owned: iBasso IT04, Empire Ears ESR. 

Previously owned: iBasso DX80, Cayin N5ii, NAD HP50 VISO, Shure SRH1540, Shure SE535, Etymotic ER4XR, iBasso IT01s 

Cheers.


----------



## Paul Zhang

Keep em coming guys!! We'll be sending off the "demos" for audition real soon!


----------



## Sound Eq

@Hana Yu I would like to join the Vogue tour

iems I have and I will use those with AK Sp1000m

1- 64audio tia trio
2- Noble Khan
3- Sony ier z1r
4- Noble Encore Brass


----------



## T1000

Hi Hana,

i would like to join the tour as well, will send you pm. thx.


----------



## Layman1

Hana Yu said:


> Oh not at all bro, you're most welcome to join the tour.
> Seems to me that folks overlooked my post and PM me to ask if it's still open.
> 
> Please do me a favour by replying under the thread: "I would like to join the Vogue tour" and we'll sort out shipping info in our PM.
> ...



@Hana Yu Well, it seems this post had the desired result! Well done


----------



## Majid Mute

@Hana Yu I would like to join the Vogue tour

iems I have and I will use those with ibasso dx120

1- hyla TE5B
2- earsonics S-EM9
3- Sony EX1000


----------



## Hana Yu

Majid Mute said:


> @Hana Yu I would like to join the Vogue tour
> 
> iems I have and I will use those with ibasso dx120
> 
> ...




Hello there. Good....er...morning. 
Many thanks for your interest.
Could you provide your personal info in a PM, please?
I will need your full name, shipping add, phone number, suggested setup and any reviews you have published, if possible.

Catch up again soon.


----------



## baskingshark

Hana Yu said:


> 【 Vogue on the Move: EA Worldwide Review Tour 】
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi thanks for organizing this review. I would like to join the Vogue tour.


----------



## Hana Yu

baskingshark said:


> Hi thanks for organizing this review. I would like to join the Vogue tour.



Hello there!! 
Thank you so much for joining the tour.
Could you send me a PM with your name, shipping add, phone number, setup and any review you have published?
Catch up again soon


----------



## Hana Yu

Hana Yu said:


> Hello there!!
> Thank you so much for joining the tour.
> Could you send me a PM with your name, shipping add, phone number, setup and any review you have published?
> Catch up again soon




Oh I saw your setup and reviews 
Just PM me your name and add


----------



## Hana Yu

Layman1 said:


> @Hana Yu Well, it seems this post had the desired result! Well done



皆さま、お世話になりましたね〜〜〜〜〜  (can't really find a faithful translation for this phrase )

Anyway... to show my gratitude, I decide to reveal the true face of that exclusive, personalised thank-you gift for the participants... Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I would like to join the Vogue tour.


----------



## Wes S (Sep 10, 2019)

theveterans said:


> Thanks Paul! It definitely gives finesse in Comet's looks! Now I realize why I like them when I demoed them as mysterious cables: it's like a mini Cleopatra in its signature which is what made me drawn to its sound. Very good synergy with the Comets whether I plug them in to my iPod touch or with Chord Mojo DAC/amp.



I love my Comet, and that cable looks incredible paired with them!


----------



## 8481 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi Hana, I would like to join the Vogue tour.

I have the following I can use with WM1Z.

Campfire Solaris
Campfire Atlas
Campfire Andromeda SEG
iBasso IT04
FiR Audio M5 (If it arrives in time)


----------



## Hana Yu

Army-Firedawg said:


> I would like to join the Vogue tour.



Hello there.
Thank you for joining the tour. 
Got your PM too. 
I'll get back to you there in no time.


----------



## Hana Yu

8481 said:


> Hi Hana, I would like to join the Vogue tour.
> 
> I have the following I can use with WM1Z.
> 
> ...



Good morning.
Thank you my friend. 

Could you drop me a PM with your name and shipping info please?
Talk to you soon.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Question to the long term owners of EA cables, does the ones that has PVC shield gets rigid and brittle? 

Got an EE Legend X these days and I am loving the Ares II cable and was already with my eyes on the Eros II, but I saw some people had this issue with EA cables that "coincidentally" has PVC as cover.

PS.: Just for reference of those that never heard about PVC properties, PVC is known to be sensible to UV light (just leave a garden hose under the sun light for a few weeks and you will see). Some companies uses special tricks to avoid that.


----------



## zuber

Giullian said:


> Question to the long term owners of EA cables, does the ones that has PVC shield gets rigid and brittle?
> 
> Got an EE Legend X these days and I am loving the Ares II cable and was already with my eyes on the Eros II, but I saw some people had this issue with EA cables that "coincidentally" has PVC as cover.
> 
> PS.: Just for reference of those that never heard about PVC properties, PVC is known to be sensible to UV light (just leave a garden hose under the sun light for a few weeks and you will see). Some companies uses special tricks to avoid that.



I have got Leonidas, bought used here, so it is a couple of years old (2, maybe 3?). The endings of the cable, towards 2pin plugs are veeery stiff. It might have been exposed to the UV light by previous owner(s), I don't know. I use it indoors only. Actually one of the wire insulation (isolation) has cracked.

I have got EE Legend X as well and the Ares II is very nice now. Very flexible. Interesting what will happen in one or two years.


----------



## zuber

delete


----------



## bvng3540

zuber said:


> I have got Leonidas, bought used here, so it is a couple of years old (2, maybe 3?). The endings of the cable, towards 2pin plugs are veeery stiff. It might have been exposed to the UV light by previous owner(s), I don't know. I use it indoors only. Actually one of the wire insulation (isolation) has cracked.
> 
> I have got EE Legend X as well and the Ares II is very nice now. Very flexible. Interesting what will happen in one or two years.


It will also stiff, I had the horus and same issue


----------



## Paul Zhang

Giullian said:


> Question to the long term owners of EA cables, does the ones that has PVC shield gets rigid and brittle?
> 
> Got an EE Legend X these days and I am loving the Ares II cable and was already with my eyes on the Eros II, but I saw some people had this issue with EA cables that "coincidentally" has PVC as cover.
> 
> PS.: Just for reference of those that never heard about PVC properties, PVC is known to be sensible to UV light (just leave a garden hose under the sun light for a few weeks and you will see). Some companies uses special tricks to avoid that.




Hey bro, thank you so much for your enquiries, to answer your question, disintegration and discolouration occurs while the cables are not kept or properly taken care of.
If you are to use it often, and take proper care like storing it in cool and dry places avoiding the sunlight, It'll definitely help pro-long the longevity of the cables. I hope this explains.


----------



## Medikill

I would like to join the Vogue tour


----------



## Hana Yu

Medikill said:


> I would like to join the Vogue tour



Welcome to the Vogue tour 

Got your PM too.


----------



## cinisi

I would like to join the Vogue tour


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Thanks for the quick feedback, guys. Really appreciated. 

It's just inevitable to have the cables exposed to sunlight if someone uses the earphones outside, even artificial light can produce UV radiation. Knowing that PVC is susceptible to UV light, that should be avoided as some are already doing implementing PE and other materials.

Anyway, something for me to have in mind on my next cable investment as I really want a hybrid and a pure copper one.


----------



## KurobaHeiji

I sent my Leo II to upgrade to Leo II OCTA two weeks age. Today it came back, and these 8-wries are absolutely gorgeous!! Love it!


----------



## edwardsean

My vote for best looking cable in the industry.


----------



## YCHANGE

Just received my Leonidas II cable paired with Andro and WM1A.  Despite my skepticism and hate for paying this much for one cable I'm dumbfounded by how good this combo sounds OOTB.  All the review and research couldn't prepare me for this.  Lionheart was a decent cable for me but didn't match well with Andro so I had prepared myself for disappointment.  I've  always thought of Andro as a good iem but not one that moves me emotionally like Vega and Lyra II.  Leonidas II is bringing a rumble, fullness, and refinement to the Andro that wasn't there before.

Now I ask myself why does this combo, more specifically the Leonidas II make music sound more real than I've ever heard before? Why have so many cables I've tried miss the mark(with Andro)and this one seems to hit every note?  I tried to be more budget minded when it came to cables, but I just always had that itch.  Scary times for my wallet these days.


----------



## edwardsean

YCHANGE said:


> Just received my Leonidas II cable paired with Andro and WM1A.  Despite my skepticism and hate for paying this much for one cable I'm dumbfounded by how good this combo sounds OOTB.  All the review and research couldn't prepare me for this.  Lionheart was a decent cable for me but didn't match well with Andro so I had prepared myself for disappointment.  I've  always thought of Andro as a good iem but not one that moves me emotionally like Vega and Lyra II.  Leonidas II is bringing a rumble, fullness, and refinement to the Andro that wasn't there before.
> 
> Now I ask myself why does this combo, more specifically the Leonidas II make music sound more real than I've ever heard before? Why have so many cables I've tried miss the mark(with Andro)and this one seems to hit every note?  I tried to be more budget minded when it came to cables, but I just always had that itch.  Scary times for my wallet these days.



If it makes you feel better Leo II doesn't just sound better than cheaper cables, it also sounds better than more expensive cables. i think it's actually one of the best bargains among high performing cables. 

Also, I think you'll agree that the kind of sonic upgrades you're getting are not subtle like you would expect from an "accessory." They are the kind of gains you would get from pricey component upgrades. 

Not only that, but when you do upgrade components, including IEMs, the Leo will stay with you and keep scaling up right along with the rest of the chain. 

So, all in all, I think it's actually a really good investment. I think companies like EA rightly force us to rethink how we allocate funds in audio.


----------



## Hana Yu

cinisi said:


> I would like to join the Vogue tour


Thank you. 
Welcome to the tour!


----------



## Layman1

KurobaHeiji said:


>



Wow, no words to say.... 

Want ....  NEED


----------



## Wes S

KurobaHeiji said:


> I sent my Leo II to upgrade to Leo II OCTA two weeks age. Today it came back, and these 8-wries are absolutely gorgeous!! Love it!


WOW is right!!


----------



## fokta

I would like to join the Vogue tour

Hope I can still join the fun wave...


----------



## Hana Yu

fokta said:


> I would like to join the Vogue tour
> 
> Hope I can still join the fun wave...



Welcome my friend!
Will check out your PM


----------



## Gavin C4

Oh please look at this gorgeous cable. It is so satisfying.


----------



## marcusd

Hi everyone, just finished our review of all 3 cables from the new Vogue Series - enjoy! 

https://headfonics.com/2019/09/effect-audio-vogue-series-review/


----------



## Wes S

marcusd said:


> Hi everyone, just finished our review of all 3 cables from the new Vogue Series - enjoy!
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2019/09/effect-audio-vogue-series-review/


Man!  I love your reviews, and any time I am looking to buy new gear, I check out your website.


----------



## Hana Yu

marcusd said:


> Hi everyone, just finished our review of all 3 cables from the new Vogue Series - enjoy!
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2019/09/effect-audio-vogue-series-review/


----------



## marcusd

Wes S said:


> Man!  I love your reviews, and any time I am looking to buy new gear, I check out your website.



Thank you very much for your kind words, I am humbled


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Does anyone on the Vogue review tour have the EA Origin? Curious if the Virtuoso is a worthwhile upgrade for Origin owners.


----------



## edwardsean (Sep 13, 2019)

The new Vogue series looks spectacular.

I love that it features some of the newest advances in cable geometry, even refining multisized stranding to three different sizes. It is interesting to see how EA experiments with new techniques in their more cost effective lines. This way consumers can reap the benefits of design while avoiding the premium price tag of pricier materials.

Okay, I love it, but I am jealous.

I adore my Horus, but I can’t help waiting for a new Hall of Fame offering incorporating EA’s latest build tech: triple sizing, golden ratio, litz bundles, and whatever else is being cooked up in top secret labs. I’m dying to hear an EA cable using the design elements they’ve explored in the past 2-3 years in a price-no-object flagship.

Horus was the god of the sun, and I can’t wait to hear what happens when EA shoots for the stars, _ad astra._


----------



## jerick70

Hi Pauline, I want to join the Vogue tour.  PM me and I'll give you all of my info.


----------



## NovaFlyer

marcusd said:


> Hi everyone, just finished our review of all 3 cables from the new Vogue Series - enjoy!
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2019/09/effect-audio-vogue-series-review/



Nice review, thanks for writing and sharing!


----------



## rr12267

Hello Pauline, if it’s not too late I would like to join the Vogue tour.


----------



## OldDude04

Hi Pauline, I would also like to join the Vogue tour if spots are still available.


----------



## Paul Zhang

marcusd said:


> Hi everyone, just finished our review of all 3 cables from the new Vogue Series - enjoy!
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2019/09/effect-audio-vogue-series-review/


@marcusd Thank you so much for the awesome review, That's serious good stuff there!!


----------



## Levanter

I would like to join the Vogue tour too!


----------



## Hana Yu

*A big THANK-YOU to all of you who have signed up to join the Vogue tour!
Sign up is now closed.*

I wish I could be more eloquent than this but words fail me. 
Therefore, I let the pictures do the talking.

After your review is published, you will receive an exclusive, personalised gift from EA:

 

Yes, an EA bracelet version _Vogue_.
It will be customised according to the size of your wrist, crafted with the same material as Maestro and magnetic clasps that hook the two ends together.
On one of the clasps (where the EA logo is located), you can choose to have your personalised initials engraved.

 

The EA bracelet is not for sale. 
It is a token of our gratitude, a bond that connects us to you. 

Once you receive an email confirming the shipment of your demo, please take a measure of your wrist and PM me your size and letters for the engraving.

Thank you all again for your support.


----------



## Medikill

Hana Yu said:


> *A big THANK-YOU to all of you who have signed up to join the Vogue tour!
> Sign up is now closed.*
> 
> I wish I could be more eloquent than this but words fail me.
> ...


That's really cool of you guys, 

Not only do we get to test out the cables for free, but to also give us such a nice gift! 

Very excited to get the cables to review!!


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Hana Yu said:


> *A big THANK-YOU to all of you who have signed up to join the Vogue tour!
> Sign up is now closed.*
> 
> I wish I could be more eloquent than this but words fail me.
> ...



Very cool! I was happy to have the opportunity to review the cables. Now I'm vibrating! I've always wanted these bracelets! (I've seen in some posts here or on facebook of some people who got it for some special reason)


----------



## NovaFlyer

Hana Yu said:


> *A big THANK-YOU to all of you who have signed up to join the Vogue tour!
> Sign up is now closed.*
> 
> I wish I could be more eloquent than this but words fail me.
> ...



In an emergency it could be McGyvered into a pigtail. 

Seriously, that's pretty cool!  Wish I could have joined in the tour as I listened to them briefly at CanJam SoCal, but I just don't have the time right now to do a proper review.


----------



## Hana Yu

Levanter said:


> I would like to join the Vogue tour too!





NovaFlyer said:


> In an emergency it could be McGyvered into a pigtail.
> 
> Seriously, that's pretty cool!  Wish I could have joined in the tour as I listened to them briefly at CanJam SoCal, but I just don't have the time right now to do a proper review.



Don't worry, there's always next time and I'm sure you won't miss it


----------



## Hana Yu

Levanter said:


> I would like to join the Vogue tour too!


Haha, you came just in time my friend!


----------



## xandermaus

I ordered the Maestro and Virtuoso on the 4th, and they showed up today. These cables are supremely comfortable, with no microphonics, which is why I bought them, and why I will choose EA in the future. I also like that the plug isn't right angle. Sound-wise, they conduct electricity. Maybe I'd notice something and trust my observations if I had a scientific set-up where I could quickly and seamlessly switch cables. But, having to take time to switch out cables means I have to rely on memory, and I just don't notice a difference in the shuffle.


----------



## twister6

Here it is, my review of Effect Audio Vogue series.  "Strike a pose" with Maestro, Virtuoso, and Grandioso


----------



## NovaFlyer

twister6 said:


> Here it is, my review of Effect Audio Vogue series.  "Strike a pose" with Maestro, Virtuoso, and Grandioso



And you didn't even listen to any Madonna while reviewing

Great review as always!  I came to similar impressions while comparing the three Vogue cables at a recent CanJam.


----------



## Taje

Really love it.


----------



## Paul Zhang

@Taje Looking good!! I am glad that you're enjoying your Leo II!


----------



## Taje

And I hope that I will be able to try the Octa soon. I heard that it is amazing.


----------



## Paul Zhang

@Taje you should! I am just afraid after you do so you'll be looking for an upgrade


----------



## Taje

I’m pretty sure it will be the case but it isn’t really a problem : just to send it to you for an upgrade.​


----------



## Paul Zhang

Taje said:


> I’m pretty sure it will be the case but it isn’t really a problem : just to send it to you for an upgrade.​



Anytime when you're ready brother!


----------



## Palash

Just received the demo units. Review soon.


----------



## Hana Yu

Palash said:


> Just received the demo units. Review soon.



Congrats, brother! 
Can't wait to see your work


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Today's review on Headfonia is all about the Maestro and Virtuoso.

https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-maestro-virtuoso-review/


----------



## twister6

WayneWoondirts said:


> Today's review on Headfonia is all about the Maestro and Virtuoso.
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-maestro-virtuoso-review/



What happened to Grandioso, Linus?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

twister6 said:


> What happened to Grandioso, Linus?



Read the review and you'll know.


----------



## Ultrainferno

WayneWoondirts said:


> Read the review and you'll know.


----------



## twister6

WayneWoondirts said:


> Read the review and you'll know.



Clickbait   j/k


----------



## xandermaus

How do the weight and suppleness of the Leo II compare to the Virtuoso?


----------



## twister6

xandermaus said:


> How do the weight and suppleness of the Leo II compare to the Virtuoso?



It's the same 26awg gauge wire and the same jacket, so should be as supple.  The weight should only differ based on a difference in weight of the splitter and plug which are redesigned and feel lighter in Vogue series.  I can't do the direct weight comparison since I have Leo II Octa, don't have 4wire anymore.


----------



## Paul Zhang

@twister6 Very well explained, For flexibility wise, both cables will be around the same as the gauge size are identical. Basically the only difference are the "y split" and the "termination plug", i would say in weight wise the Leo II will definitely be a tad heavier.


----------



## duaned

What would be a reccomedation for the Empire Ears Bravado?


----------



## iron2k

duaned said:


> What would be a reccomedation for the Empire Ears Bravado?


I use Thor II


----------



## nelsonpyh

Does anyone have recommendation for Focal Clear?


----------



## Layman1 (Oct 1, 2019)

duaned said:


> What would be a reccomedation for the Empire Ears Bravado?



I would buy it and listen to it.
You're welcome 
(just kidding)


----------



## Layman1

duaned said:


> What would be a reccomedation for the Empire Ears Bravado?



Hey man, good to see you here! 
But what is it about the Bravado that you'd like to change/enhance/reduce? 
If I know that, I'm happy to throw my 2 cents in


----------



## duaned

Layman1 said:


> Hey man, good to see you here!
> But what is it about the Bravado that you'd like to change/enhance/reduce?
> If I know that, I'm happy to throw my 2 cents in



Hi Layman, 
 I think I may wait for more reviews on the Vogue range as I firmly believe cables make a very small change to the sound and unless Effect Audio can prove that their Lionheart etc. cables actually DO make a noticeable change to the sound signature then it's just money for profit to buy snake oil. Have you checked out the Vogue range yet?


----------



## Paul Zhang

duaned said:


> What would be a reccomedation for the Empire Ears Bravado?



@duaned Well, it really depends on what kind of sound you're looking to achieve. Maybe you can share with me more and I'll suggest you accordingly based on my humble opinion.
I think what @iron2k had suggested was pretty good, The silver cables can actually bring up the mids and high for the Bravado which i feel that it'll make it more all rounded. To answer your question pertaining about whether if our cables actually make a difference in changing or improving the sound signatures? I believe we wouldn't be at where we are now if our cables are not satisfying our loyal consumers in this community and outside. I believe everybody listens differently, It is a matter of whether you can identify the difference by listening to it. I will suggest you to audition our cables personally, if you could get your hands on it, maybe then, you'll get a clearer picture and hear the difference. I hope this explains. Cheers!!


----------



## Layman1 (Oct 3, 2019)

duaned said:


> Hi Layman,
> I think I may wait for more reviews on the Vogue range as I firmly believe cables make a very small change to the sound and unless Effect Audio can prove that their Lionheart etc. cables actually DO make a noticeable change to the sound signature then it's just money for profit to buy snake oil. Have you checked out the Vogue range yet?



Hey there! So, I have no skin in the game as it were regarding cables. I personally suspected that they do make a difference. I love science and engineering but the higher/deeper you go, you learn how much we still *don't* understand.
I went to London CanJam in July and Empire Ears and Effect Audio stands were next to each other, as is their custom.

So I got to try high quality IEMs with a variety of cables. Every one of them made a discernible difference to the sound for me, and in some cases, the difference was night and day.
I'm not prone to hyperbole and I'm aware that people spend their own money on things that reviewers recommend. Some things I review, I've paid for, many others, I've been given in exchange for my unbiased review. But I always have in mind the fact that I'm providing a service to the consumers and I review honestly. My integrity is more important to me than free stuff.
I say this by way of preamble, since I've chatted with you before and like your posts, so I hope you will feel able to trust what I'm saying to some degree 

I tried Valkyrie with the stock cable. As you observed, those highs are massive, open, extended, and the bass - whilst not as hardcore as Nemesis or LX - has significant power too.
Potentially, this maybe could become fatiguing or overwhelming for some people sensitive to such things. I haven't listened to it at great length, so I can't be sure.

However, when - as an experiment - I asked Suyang at the EA stall to swap the Eros II standard cable with the Ares II+ I was also demo'ing, the sound signature changed completely.
The highs were massively tamed, the bass increased in impact and rumble, the whole signature thickened up a bit and that feeling of huge open space was brought back into much more normal dimensions.

As far as I'm concerned, that was the moment I became an actual 'cable believer' rather than a theoretical one. I heard it for myself. I A/B tested it with other IEMs and cables.
Thor II 8 wire made the Nemesis sound very different than it did with Ares II+.

If you ever get the opportunity, I'd urge you to try this for yourself. It's fun too 

Also, of course, some cable/IEM combinations will only show a small or subtle difference. Others, the difference should be very significant.
But yeah, those are my thoughts on the matter, if you (or anyone else) is interested 

If you wanted to beef up the low end of the Bravado for more quantity, impact and rumble (or any X-series IEM), then I can totally recommend Ares II+ (the one with thicker gauge wires).
It made a very significant difference for me.
Otherwise, the Thor suggestion is good, or Eros II for the best of both worlds. 8-wire versions seem to increase soundstage and separation.

I've signed up for the EA Vogue review tour, so hopefully I'll have solid listening time and some proper reviews up for those within a month or so


----------



## Palash

I am a big fan of budget cables so Vogue Maestro is my personal favorite but when comes to performance both Virtuoso and Grandoso actually justify their prices.
Check out my full review of EFFECT AUDIO VOGUE – Maestro, Virtuoso, and Grandioso
https://www.audioglorye.com/effect-audio-vogue-maestro-virtuoso-grandioso/


----------



## Paul Zhang

@Palash , That some really good stuff bro!! Thank you so much for your participation!!


----------



## Paul Zhang

We’re excited to announce that the long wait is over! It is time to turn your dreams of evolving your cable into reality! Upgrading them from 4 to 8 wire cables.Effect Audio is proud to announce new additions to our Bespoke service with a special offer. _“Horus"_, _"Leonidas II"_ and _“Cleopatra”_, our three most prestigious products are now officially part of our Bespoke offering. EA lovers now have the privilege of choosing from this new upgraded set of selections. This Bespoke service applies to the following specifications as stated below.

*Specifications*

26 AWG
8 Wires
High-quality “Pentaconn" EA 4.4mm jack
Psquared 2.5 - 3.5mm jack


Aside from upgrading existing cables, the following recommended bespoke cables are available for direct purchase, for those who wish to buy two cables in one purchase. We list here our recommended Bespoke selections from among “Horus", "Leonidas II" and “Cleopatra"

*Horus + Leonidas II (8W)


*

Upgrade from Horus: $888 USD
Upgrade from Leonidas II: $1,799 USD
Direct Purchase: $2,888 USD


Y-split: Leonidas II
*

Horus + Cleopatra (8W)

 
*

Upgrade from Horus: $699 USD
Upgrade from Cleopatra: $1,799 USD
Direct Purchase: $2,588 USD


Y-split: Cleopatra
*

Leonidas II + Cleopatra (8W)*




Upgrade from Leonidas II: _$699 USD_
Upgrade from Cleopatra: _$888 USD_
Direct Purchase: _$1,688 USD_


Y-split: Cleopatra or Leonidas II
_


Lead Time for the Bespoke service, the processing time would take 3 weeks (excluding non-working days) upon receipt of your existing cable.For the Bespoke selection direct purchases, processing time would be 2 weeks (excluding non-working days) upon receipt of your purchase order. Kindly send your enquiry to info@effectaudio.com or via Effect Audio’s official website: https://www.effectaudio.com/bespoke.html/ or other authorised dealers should you wish to make a purchase.
_


----------



## bvng3540 (Oct 11, 2019)

If anyone want to buy the direct purchase for any of the cables, don't, let me do the math for you effect audio, brand new horus is 1799 + 888 for the upgrade to leo 2 equal 2687, so why would some pay 2888 for the same cable, same as the other 2, so if anyone want the 8 wires horus and leo 2, buy yourself a brand new horus send it in and pay 888 for the upgrade, save yourself over 200 instead of the direct purchase


----------



## CANiSLAYu (Oct 11, 2019)

bvng3540 said:


> If anyone want to buy the direct purchase for any of the cables, don't, let me do the math for you effect audio, brand new horus is 1799 + 888 for the upgrade to leo 2 equal 2687, so why would some pay 2888 for the same cable, same as the other 2, so if anyone want the 8 wires horus and leo 2, buy yourself a brand new horus send it in and pay 888 for the upgrade, save yourself over 200 instead of the direct purchase


I don't disagree, but you also have to factor in shipping both ways to/from Singapore plus the build and transit time.  Depending on where you're located that's possibly another $100 depending on the speed/insurance value you want plus at least 2 weeks for build time and shipping.  ~4-5 weeks in my experience using standard shipping each way from the US.  For some people it might be worth it to pay a little more to get it much sooner and not have to deal with the hassle of international shipping.  I'd imagine that applies to people willing to spend over $2,500 for a cable!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Paul Zhang said:


> We’re excited to announce that the long wait is over! It is time to turn your dreams of evolving your cable into reality! Upgrading them from 4 to 8 wire cables.Effect Audio is proud to announce new additions to our Bespoke service with a special offer. _“Horus"_, _"Leonidas II"_ and _“Cleopatra”_, our three most prestigious products are now officially part of our Bespoke offering. EA lovers now have the privilege of choosing from this new upgraded set of selections. This Bespoke service applies to the following specifications as stated below.
> 
> *Specifications*
> 
> ...


What exactly is the Bespoke service? Is it a literal combination of the cables? Like a hybrid half Cleo half Leo for example?


----------



## Taje

Yes I think so.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Woah that's sick


----------



## Taje

Sorry


----------



## HippyChick

mvvRAZ said:


> What exactly is the Bespoke service? Is it a literal combination of the cables? Like a hybrid half Cleo half Leo for example?



Looks like it! More info from the Effect Audio site:

HORUS + LEONIDAS II 8W: This configuration inherits Horus’s exquisite tuning and Leonidas II’s meticulous mid high to alleviate a wider soundstage. The ultra-depth in lows provides strong and fulfilling punch whereas the treble is buttery smooth producing pronounced, alluring vocals. The clarity in separation are truly emphasised with this fusion. It brings you to a whole new level of detailed sonic nuance in enormous soundstage.

HORUS + CLEOPATRA 8W: This cable configuration generates a more precise, richer and layered soundstage. The combination of Horus and Cleopatra increases the separation of sounds with an impactful low punch and sparkly highs. By upgrading to 8 wires, it is capable to amplify the cable’s treble balance with no part of tonal spectrum emphasised over each other.

LEONIDAS II + CLEOPATRA 8W: This cable configuration incorporates the essence of Leonidas II and Cleopatra’s astounding sound projection. They collaborate naturally with each other, expressing the stable mid and high, producing a smooth, fine and vibrant sound experience. If you like textured, spacious and strong airy sound, this bespoke is definitely a yes for you.


----------



## HippyChick (Oct 11, 2019)

@Paul Zhang If the y-splits are either Leonidas II or Cleopatra, how will people be able to differentiate the Horus x Leonidas II 8 wire, for example, from the Leonidas II 8 wire? It could almost do with embossed lettering or something (HL, HC or LC depending on the hybrid) on the y-splits to differentiate them from the regular 8 wire upgrades.


----------



## freddychin (Oct 11, 2019)

As far as I am concern, I will not invest a custom upgrade cable if total cost is more then 50% of my CIEM/IEM cost. To me, not worth it might as well look for a better CIEM/IEM. Not Cost Economical


----------



## Paul Zhang

bvng3540 said:


> If anyone want to buy the direct purchase for any of the cables, don't, let me do the math for you effect audio, brand new horus is 1799 + 888 for the upgrade to leo 2 equal 2687, so why would some pay 2888 for the same cable, same as the other 2, so if anyone want the 8 wires horus and leo 2, buy yourself a brand new horus send it in and pay 888 for the upgrade, save yourself over 200 instead of the direct purchase




Nice thoughts bro! Base on your calculations, The direct purchase indeed is more expensive than an individual upgrade. Depending if you already have an existing cable to upgrade, the direct purchase can shorten the lead time by a dozen. Naturally, you can opt for, ordering the Leonidas II, endure the lead time of 2- 3 weeks, and send it back to bespoke upgrade for another 2 -3 weeks. That will be cheaper but time consuming hope this explain. Cheers!


----------



## Paul Zhang

HippyChick said:


> @Paul Zhang If the y-splits are either Leonidas II or Cleopatra, how will people be able to differentiate the Horus x Leonidas II 8 wire, for example, from the Leonidas II 8 wire? It could almost do with embossed lettering or something (HL, HC or LC depending on the hybrid) on the y-splits to differentiate them from the regular 8 wire upgrades.




@HippyChick You can tell the distinct difference between the colour of the "Horus" and "Leonidas II" cables as one is gold (Horus) and the other silver (Leo II). Differentiating the "Cleopatra" and "Leonidas II" bespoke will be alittle challenging, but because of the palladium plating of the Leonidas II, The Leo II will look a tad shinier than Cleo


----------



## mvvRAZ

This sounds pretty lit haha

What would you say the difference is between the Cleo/Leo and the Leo Octa? An EA Octa cable has been on my mind for some time now


----------



## Paul Zhang

@mvvRAZ  I would say when both of this cables are brought together, it'll synergise perfectly, imagine the incredible projection of details by the Leonidas II , paired up with natural, silky smooth projection of the Cleopatra. The sound It's gonna project will be an entirely new experience.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Paul Zhang said:


> @mvvRAZ  I would say when both of this cables are brought together, it'll synergise perfectly, imagine the incredible projection of details by the Leonidas II , paired up with natural, silky smooth projection of the Cleopatra. The sound It's gonna project will be an entirely new experience.


Follow up question

Do you guys underdeclare value when shipping to EU


----------



## Paul Zhang

mvvRAZ said:


> Follow up question
> 
> Do you guys underdeclare value when shipping to EU


Of course, We can declare it according to your preference drop me a PM if you're interested in those cables!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Paul Zhang said:


> Of course, We can declare it according to your preference drop me a PM if you're interested in those cables!


Dropped!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Woop woop order for the Bespoke Leo/Cleo has been placed! Can’t wait


----------



## Paul Zhang

@mvvRAZ Thank you for your support! It's gotta be good!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Paul Zhang said:


> @mvvRAZ Thank you for your support! It's gotta be good!


I’ve been divided between the Cleo Octa and the Leo Octa for so long now getting a mix of the two is beyond optimal haha 

Thanks!


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Vogue cables received! Review coming soon! Already I say that I noticed considerable improvements in the comfort, lightness and ergonomics of the cables and their connectors (compared to the Premium series).


----------



## Paul Zhang

Vitor Valeri said:


> Vogue cables received! Review coming soon! Already I say that I noticed considerable improvements in the comfort, lightness and ergonomics of the cables and their connectors (compared to the Premium series).




@Vitor Valeri Bro Finally!! i believe It's gonna be worth the wait! Can't wait for your review!


----------



## hemtmaker

Hi Paul,

  I demoed and bought an EROS ii 2pin-2.5mm cable from an authorised dealer in Sydney today. However, when I plugged the 2.5mm connector into my sp1000m, the left channel volume is a lot lower than the right unless I gently turned the plug a bit. It seems that turning it anti-clockwise works better. Do you think there is a tolerance issue with the plug? My other 2 balance cables do not have any issue (one from HeadphoneLounge and one from MeeAudio) Thx

Regards,
Andrew


----------



## Paul Zhang

hemtmaker said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I demoed and bought an EROS ii 2pin-2.5mm cable from an authorised dealer in Sydney today. However, when I plugged the 2.5mm connector into my sp1000m, the left channel volume is a lot lower than the right unless I gently turned the plug a bit. It seems that turning it anti-clockwise works better. Do you think there is a tolerance issue with the plug? My other 2 balance cables do not have any issue (one from HeadphoneLounge and one from MeeAudio) Thx
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew, I am so sorry to hear about that, It's most likely the connectors issues. Drop me a Pm Bro, I'll assist you with this. Cheers!


----------



## hemtmaker

Paul Zhang said:


> Hi Andrew, I am so sorry to hear about that, It's most likely the connectors issues. Drop me a Pm Bro, I'll assist you with this. Cheers!


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## Markus Tappeser

Hi all,

I'm using my Leonidas now for about 2,5 years and I like to share my impression.
First I need to say that I decided to buy this cable because I got a big help from Eric Chong and what can I say, the Leonidas did tweak the sound how he described, they match my understanding of how music need to sound (thanks for it). 

The improvement regarding the sound is outstanding. It was always an enjoyment to listen music, until several weeks ago. The cables got between the connector and the splitter more and more stiff.

They began to get uncomfortable around the ears and can be heard with every movement.


If the decision to buy a new cable is based only on the sound, Effect Audio for ever. 
But, sorry, the lack of the cables are so hard after such a short time and not to forget the cables are actually not cheap, makes them a no go. 

I hope effect audio will find a plastic which keep soft, at least for quite longer. Until then, I'm out. 

Enjoy the music
Markus


----------



## mvvRAZ

Markus Tappeser said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm using my Leonidas now for about 2,5 years and I like to share my impression.
> First I need to say that I decided to buy this cable because I got a big help from Eric Chong and what can I say, the Leonidas did tweak the sound how he described, they match my understanding of how music need to sound (thanks for it).
> ...


I can’t imagine there’s a cable insulation that can go for 2.5 years and not stiffen tbh


----------



## Paul Zhang

Markus Tappeser said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm using my Leonidas now for about 2,5 years and I like to share my impression.
> First I need to say that I decided to buy this cable because I got a big help from Eric Chong and what can I say, the Leonidas did tweak the sound how he described, they match my understanding of how music need to sound (thanks for it).
> ...





Hi Markus, I am sorry to that the insulation are causing you such inconveniences, But would you mind dropping me a PM showing me some pictures of the insulation?


----------



## Markus Tappeser

mvvRAZ said:


> I can’t imagine there’s a cable insulation that can go for 2.5 years and not stiffen tbh



Hmm, then I hope effect audio find a solution for this, let's say problem. The equivalent of $ 30 a month is a bit much. 
Sorry to say, even this great sound the cables provide are not worth this mount of money.
Not everyone can afford this.

Enjoy the music 
Markus


----------



## mvvRAZ

Markus Tappeser said:


> Hmm, then I hope effect audio find a solution for this, let's say problem. The equivalent of $ 30 a month is a bit much.
> Sorry to say, even this great sound the cables provide are not worth this mount of money.
> Not everyone can afford this.
> 
> ...


You are right when you put it like that, I agree

My point of reference is other cables I've owned that have stiffened quite significantly after a few months


----------



## Markus Tappeser

Markus Tappeser said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm using my Leonidas now for about 2,5 years and I like to share my impression.
> First I need to say that I decided to buy this cable because I got a big help from Eric Chong and what can I say, the Leonidas did tweak the sound how he described, they match my understanding of how music need to sound (thanks for it).
> ...



I just want to send an update regarding in this matter to all of you. 
I have answered the questions from EA  if I often use the cables and that I store them cool (ok, not really cool but under ambient temperature) and dry (drying capsules), with yes.
I guess with such pricy cables everyone deal accordingly.

Let me compare it to an example, if i buy a Ferrari i also want to use him and not only sit in him in an garage because the rubber around the windows get leaking because of sun and rain.

I just want to say with it "be aware".
Of course, if I made something wrong please let me know and I'll pay more attention with the next cable.

Enjoy the music
Markus


----------



## mvvRAZ

Markus Tappeser said:


> I just want to send an update regarding in this matter to all of you.
> I have answered the questions from EA  if I often use the cables and that I store them cool (ok, not really cool but under ambient temperature) and dry (drying capsules), with yes.
> I guess with such pricy cables everyone deal accordingly.
> 
> ...


Honestly the supercar analogy doesn't really serve much here, I own a 911 and 60% of driving a car like that is getting honked at because you're taking 5 minutes to go over the parking lot speedbump at a 45 degree angle 

You shouldn't really drive it when you're wearing jeans either because you might stain the seats

First 2000km don't go over 4k RPM while the engine is getting "burned in" 

etc etc etc 

An EA cable is way less pretentious than a Ferrari


----------



## Hana Yu

To all my dear fellow headfiers,

All good parties come to an end as I will be leaving EA as well.
I'm thankful for all the support (and likes) you have so generously given me.
My colleague, Paul Zhang, will take things over from here.

I wish you all the best music in the world and hope to keep in touch!

With Warmest regards,
Pauline a.k.a. Hana


----------



## OldDude04

Hana Yu said:


> To all my dear fellow headfiers,
> 
> All good parties come to an end as I will be leaving EA as well.
> I'm thankful for all the support (and likes) you have so generously given me.
> ...



Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Wyville

Hana Yu said:


> To all my dear fellow headfiers,
> 
> All good parties come to an end as I will be leaving EA as well.
> I'm thankful for all the support (and likes) you have so generously given me.
> ...


Sorry to see you leave Hana, but I wish you all the very best for what the future will bring!


----------



## Paul Zhang

Markus Tappeser said:


> I just want to send an update regarding in this matter to all of you.
> I have answered the questions from EA  if I often use the cables and that I store them cool (ok, not really cool but under ambient temperature) and dry (drying capsules), with yes.
> I guess with such pricy cables everyone deal accordingly.
> 
> ...




Hi Markus, Thank you so much for the input, with your feedback in mind, we'll continue to give our best effort to refine our product. Cheers!


----------



## Paul Zhang

Hana Yu said:


> To all my dear fellow headfiers,
> 
> All good parties come to an end as I will be leaving EA as well.
> I'm thankful for all the support (and likes) you have so generously given me.
> ...




It's hard to let you go my dear colleague, But still, I wish you all the best and may we cross path again @Hana Yu !


----------



## Hana Yu

OldDude04 said:


> Good luck in your future endeavors.



Appreciate your kind words...thank you so much


----------



## Hana Yu

Wyville said:


> Sorry to see you leave Hana, but I wish you all the very best for what the future will bring!



Oh thank you...I enjoy so much being here among you


----------



## Hana Yu

Paul Zhang said:


> It's hard to let you go my dear colleague, But still, I wish you all the best and may we cross path again @Hana Yu !




Oh bro, you're making my eyes water....
You're a sweet guy and I really will miss you


----------



## Likeimthere

Hana Yu said:


> To all my dear fellow headfiers,
> 
> All good parties come to an end as I will be leaving EA as well.
> I'm thankful for all the support (and likes) you have so generously given me.
> ...


----------



## Jackpot77 (Oct 23, 2019)

Finally finished my (long delayed) writeup for the Vogue cable tour - it’s up on the Audio Primate blog here: 

https://audioprimate.blog/2019/10/23/effect-audio-cable-tour/, 

but have posted the text below (no idea what happened to the pictures!) as well in case anyone wants to see it. Thanks to @Paul Zhang and @Hana Yu for the comms and allowing me to be a part of the tour - it was very much appreciated, and sorry it’s taken so long to get the write up done!



Spoiler: Vogue series cable review HERE



Introduction

One of the most emotive subjects in the current audiophile "scene" is the effect of cables on sound. Some claim that a good cable can make an IEM, headphone or speaker sound better, fuller, more detailed and is generally able to do everything short of cleaning the wax out of your ears after a listening session or choosing which tack to play next. Others claim that cables are just expensive wire in plastic shrink wrap, and that you can get the same sound out of a wire coat hanger as you can from a £2k silver, gold and palladium cable that looks like it comes out of Queen Elizabeth's private jewellery collection, because, you know, science and stuff.

My take on cables sits somewhere in the middle. I don't expect them to make an average IEM sound like an epiphany of angels stroking my eardrums, but I can also appreciate the benefits of some slight tweaks to the perceived sound I hear, and some quantifiable tweaks in the comfort and aesthetics of the piece of wire hanging out of my ear. I'm willing to keep an open mind on the science behind what should affect sound, but I also think we don't yet have a full understanding of the measurements required to truly confirm or discount what effect a good (or bad) cable can have on the signal being passed from your audio player to your speaker.

To try and help me make my mind up one way or the other, I put my name down for the European leg of the new Effect Audio cable tour, with the Singapore-based cable giant are sending all three of their their new cable range out for review.

As part of the review tour, I got to spend a week with the Maestro, Virtuoso and Grandioso cables from EA, after which time they were returned to EA's main European dealer for checking before sending on to the next recipient. I received the 2-pin, 2.5mm balanced versions of all three cables, and there have been no editorial input or incentives (financial or otherwise) received - all opinions (no matter how misguided!) are 100% my own.


Specifications

https://www.effectaudio.com/vogue-series.html

Maestro ($99 - Copper) / Virtuoso ($149 - SPC) / Grandioso ($199 - Silver / Copper hybrid)

Technical Specifications:

26 AWG

Selected UP-OCC Pure Material

Golden Ratio Dispersion, Triple-Size Stranded Design

Woven Kevlar-Infused Multi-Stranded Litz

EA UltraFlexi Jacket

EA Custom Designed Connector and Y-Split


Design and ergonomics

All three cables share an identical design, diverging only by the type of metal used in the cable itself. Going from the bottom of the range up, the "Maestro" is an four-wise OCC Copper cable, the "Virtuoso" carries four wires of Silver Plated Copper and the flagship "Grandioso" is a hybrid cable made up of two wires of Silver and two of OCC Copper.

The cables are made of four wires, braided in a tight weave and finished with Effect Audio branded connectors at both ends. The cable is light and supple, with minimal memory effect and a very flexible and soft feel. Compared so some of the monster gauge (or core) cabling that you see now from Chines brands like ISN, these are practically anorexic, coming in as just a little more substantial as the ubiquitous Plastics One cabling that accompanies about half of the the entry-if and mid-fi IEMs on the market.

The cables I had were the 2-pin variant, and the 2-pin connectors look well thought out, with a small and slimline profile (in keeping with the rest of the cable). The connector is denoted by a silver metal barrel, with a flattened edge across the outside of both connectors to allow an easier grip. This keeps the connector pretty small, and is actually a pretty sensible move in terms of overall ergonomics, allowing a much more secure purchase on the barrel of the connector when you try to insert or remove the cable. It's a simple thing, but one I wonder why more cable manufacturers don't incorporate.


The flattened edge also makes an appearance on the source connector as well, which again adds to the ergonomic usefulness of the cable. The connector on the cables I am reviewing is a standard 2.5mm balanced connector, but I believe the cables also come in 3.5mm SE and 4.4mm balanced as well. Like the 2-pin connectors, the source connector is pretty small and low profile, and doesn't add a huge amount of vertical height when plugged into a DAP. The connection with my Fiio M11 is snug and solid, with the cable slotting firmly into place and not showing any signs of wobble or movement. The connector is "capped" by a ring of black polycarbonate style material, adding a nice aesthetic flourish to the silver barrel and EA branding on the main body of the connection.

The final piece of adornment is at the y-split, where there is a functionally minuscule metal splitter (again neatly emblazoned with the EA waves) and a small black plastic neck cinch. The cinch moves easily up and down the cable, and works pretty well for me. The design here reminds me of the small but functionally metal splitters on the ALO Audio / Campfire Audio stock cables.

These cables come with a preformed ear guide as standard - this is of the shrink-wrap type rather than memory wire, and sits nicely behind the ears without any fuss. I personally can't stand memory wire as I am a glasses wearer, so as long as you aren't planning to use the cables on a "straight down" fitting IEM like the Dunu Titan series or the Campfire Audio Atlas, there shouldn't be any major comfort issues.


Testing and review methodology

In order to try and be a bit more scientific about identifying the effect on sound of the three different cable types, I used the same source (the Fiio M11 on high gain) and used two identical sets of IEMs (the Stealth Sonics U9) with a set of L Spiral Dot tips to do fast switches on the same source playing the same tracks at the same output level. I also took some simple FR measurements on a MiniDSP E.A.R.S. rig, but the U9 sadly doesn't play too nicely with the measuring gear in terms of getting an identical fit each time, so I haven't included them here to avoid unnecessarily mudding the waters.

I swapped IEM units between the cables being tested multiple times in between tracks, ensuring that both sets of the U9 were used on each cable to avoid any potential variations between the two units that I haven't previously picked up - this provided the same results each time, so I am happy that both IEM units were close enough in output for the A/B results to be valid.

In terms of describing a cable's sound in isolation, I find this section to be the least useful in most cable reviews I have read, so I am omitting it here and moving straight to the comparisons. All three cables from the new range are similar in overall sonics, so I found it more useful to try and document the differences I could perceive between each cable, rather than try to describe an "absolute" sound for each one, which will obviously mainly depend on the IEM you are connecting it to.


Comparisons

Virtuoso (SPC) vs Grandioso (silver / copper hybrid)

In a straight comparison, the first thing I noticed was that the Virtuoso appears to be appreciably louder than the hybrid Grandioso - I presume this will be something to do with the relative resistance or impedance of the two cables, but sadly I'm not technically proficient enough to confirm that with any certainty. The effect of additional decibels is quite well documented on audio perception, so immediately with the same test gear, the Virtuoso gives an audible impression of a fuller-bodied low end, with more palpable deep extension.

Even when matching volume as closely as possible, the Virtuoso still gives a feel or being slightly fuller in the lower part of the frequency range than the Grandioso. This adds weight to male vocals, giving the vocals a slightly more forward presnetation and less of a scooped out feel in comparison on Daft Punk's "Get Lucky". The other thing that is noticeable to my ears was a slight increase in audible texture between the two cables, with the Virtuoso presenting a slightly more refined picture. This isn't a stark or hugely obvious difference (like with most cable differences), but it does add a slight sheen of texture to the listening experience.

Listening for more vocal differences, "Song For Adam" by the late Gregg Allman have a thin but ultra textured presentation of Allman's vocals on the Virtuoso, with plenty of ragged edge to the singer's voice in his last recorded song and a nicely forward placement in the stage, with guitar twangs and phrasings popping around the edges of the sound. In comparison, the Grandioso gives a slightly less emphasised sense of texture, and seems to place marginally less weight on the vocals, posting them slightly further back from the front of the stage. There is less of a sense of scale to the presentation on this track on the "lesser" cable as well, with the soundscape feeling slightly flatter and not quite as broad as the silver model. Overall, presentation feels another in comparison.

Switching across to some James Bay, on his "Hold Back The River" track the plucks of the opening guitar seen a little thicker and less crisp on the Grandioso. The ghost chorus underneath the main vocal at the 52 second mark is still audible on the hybrid cable, but sounds less emphatic than the Virtuoso.

Overall, the Virtuoso gives a fuller body to the U9's presentation, with a small uptick in audible texture and a slightly more organic overall tone. It isn't huge, but it is noticeable, with the Grandioso sounding thinner and slightly more anaemic in comparison.


Grandioso (Silver / Copper Hybrid) Vs Maestro (Copper)

Comparing the higher and lower priced cables in the range, the Maestro is also notably louder than the Grandioso on the same settings, sounding closest to the Virtuoso in dB level when compared directly. Not sure why this was, but on my three cables it definitely sounded like the hybrid was the quieter of the three wires.

In terms of differences, there is a sense that the detail is less prominent on the Maestro (marginally). Firing up "Palladio" by Escala, there is a thicker feel to the low end but this is traded off against a slight decrease in crispness through the mids. The Maestro also feels a little more mid forward than the Grandioso, giving a flatter emphasis in comparison to the more V shaped sound the Grandioso produces with the Stealth Sonics flagship..

Going back to "Song For Adam", the Maestro feels more similar to the Virtuoso than the Grandioso here, but with slightly less obvious nuance in the vocal inflections and less depth in the stage. I also noticed a little more hiss or background noise on the cheaper cable too, in comparison to the perceived blacker background of the SPC cable or the hybrid.

Overall, I found the Maestro the warmest and least resolving of the three cables, but again only by a fine margin. This is mainly down to the perception of a slightly fuller and warmer sound, and a less silent backdrop to the notes - out of the two cables being compared here, I still prefer the Maestro's tone overall.


Virtuoso (SPC) Vs Maestro (Copper)

In the comparison of cheapest and median cables in the Vogue range, the volume is back to evenly matched, not showing any of the additional "damping" the hybrid cable has. Tonality is also a little more similar, with both cables having a nicely full sound. There is more low bass thump on the Virtuoso, with noticeably less hiss. The Virtuoso feels like it has a slightly more organised stage, with a more definitive sense of lateral placement. It also gives a comparatively crisper edge to the sound, compared to a slightly warmer and more analogue tone with the copper Maestro.

Trying some Greta Van Fleet on both, "Black Smoke Rising" gives a tighter kick down low with the silver cable, but has a slightly sharper emphasis on the lead vocal as a trade-off, presenting the vocal with an accentuated vinegary edge. The song is quite sharp in the underlying recording so this isn't a major issue, but the Virtuoso is definitely the more transparent of the two cables to my ears.

Another of my usual test tracks, "Smooth Soul" by Joe Satriani again sounds deeper and more crisp with the Virtuoso. The Maestro gives Satriani's guitar a more vinyl-sounding type of sound, and makes the stage feel a little flatter, losing some of the perception of depth to the performing space that the Maestro brings to the track.

My preference here will be for the Virtuoso, as it has the appealing analogue sort of tonality of the Maestro, but with a cleaner and more resolving edge to the sound and slightly more crispness and extension overall. The stage also feels deeper and more definite, helping to bring the best out of the Stealth Sonics U9 and its laser-sharp imagery.


Comparisons versus other cables

Dunu Hulk (Copper)

In another difference in volume between two cables on the same IEM and source, the ultra-thick Dunu cable lives up to its name and comes in a couple of notches louder than the far thinner Maestro. The Hulk feels more full bodied, with a slightly thicker and chunkier tone to the bass. There is also a blacker feel to the background, and more dimensionality to the sound on the Hulk. In fact, the Hulk sounds a lot like the Virtuoso, but with an even cleaner backdrop and a slightly thicker overall tone. Suffice to say, I didn't enjoy the comparison with the Grandioso.

In terms of ergonomics, the Hulk absolutely dwarfs the Effect Audio cables, and while it is surprisingly ergonomic in its own right, it doesn't have the "forget about me" weight of the Maestro or the slimline plugs and connectors, so is more of a cable for home listening rather than out and about.

The Hulk comes in at around $300, so it does play in the higher end of the cable range, but the additional price does come with a major ace in the hole: interchangeable connectors, offering a seriously adaptable cable for just $100 more than the Grandioso.


Plastics One (various IEMs, typically SPC)

I have multiple SPC cables laying around from IEM purchases, so thought a quick comparison would be of use as these are intended as entry level upgrades to the cable game. Quite simply, any of the three EA cables provides a pretty substantial upgrade on the aesthetics and ergonomics of the standard Plastics One, with a more supple and less range-prone cable and a far higher build quality and finish.

Sound wise, the Maestro typically seemed a little cleaner and more dynamic than the Plastics One, giving a blacker background. This lends itself to giving a higher perception of clarity around the instruments. Like the differences between the cables themselves, this wasn't huge or "night and day", but it was noticeable enough for me to feel that something had changed in the playback.

Stealth Sonics U9 stock cable (SPC)

The U9 comes with an upgrade cable from Null Audio, and while the model isn't exactly the same as Null's current cable range, it is a 4-wire SPC braided cable. This is actually a beautiful looking (and feeling) cable, sharing similar ergonomics and flexibility to the Effect Audio cables. They are both fairly low profile, with the Null Audio model sporting angled 2-pin connectors and a slightly more rigid earguide, but apart from that, the general sound and feel of the cables are very similar.

The stock cables are unfortunately all single ended connections on my Stealth Sonics IEMs, so I wasn't able to do a pure A/B comparison, as any differences could potentially be down to the different amp outputs on the M11 rather than the cable. Suffice to say, I don't think there would be much (if anything) between the Null cable and the Maestro or Virtuoso in terms of performance.


Summary

As you may have gathered from repeated use of phrases like "slightly", all three of these cables are very similar in terms of performance, and can be considered as more similar than different. I don't want to add any fuel to either side of the raging cable debate fire, but to my ears all three cables offer only the subtlest of tweaks to the final tonality of the IEM they are attached to, rather than any huge "night and day" difference.

That being said, most audiophile upgrades are marginal rather than massive, so if you are looking to eke out a little more warmth or clarity from your in-ear gear, the Effect Audio range offers a fairly affordable way to dip your toe in to the higher end cable scene. There is no doubt that the cables are beautifully designed and built, and definitely very ergonomic as well as being aesthetically excellent, so if you want the bling of an aftermarket cable to spice up your IEM game without dragging a 16-wire tow rope around with you, these could again fit the bill pretty nicely.

If you don't believe in cables, I don't think there is anything here that will radically alter your opinion. If you are looking for something to make that fine tweak to the sound you are hearing, or just want something more ergonomic and visually appealing, the new range should give you a broad enough choice to find something in your budget. In keeping with the more budget-conscious nature of this cable line, I actually think the Virtuoso is the "best" of the three cables to my ears, but I'd be happy with either of the SPC or pure copper cables as a simple aftermarket upgrade to my 2-pin IEMs. The Grandioso just feels a little thin in comparison to the other two, so wouldn't be a personal recommendation for the additional $50 unless you were after that particular type of sound.


----------



## Paul Zhang

Jackpot77 said:


> Finally finished my (long delayed) writeup for the Vogue cable tour - it’s up on the Audio Primate blog here:
> 
> https://audioprimate.blog/2019/10/23/effect-audio-cable-tour/,
> 
> ...




Thank you bro@Jackpot77 for your participation in the tour,  Really appreciate you taking time off for the review of the Vogue series! Awesome Stuff!!


----------



## Likeimthere

I’m wondering what a Thor II/Leonidas II hybrid 8w cable would sound like... I just so happen to have both...


----------



## mvvRAZ

Likeimthere said:


> I’m wondering what a Thor II/Leonidas II hybrid 8w cable would sound like... I just so happen to have both...


@SeeSax you're up mate


----------



## Paul Zhang

Likeimthere said:


> I’m wondering what a Thor II/Leonidas II hybrid 8w cable would sound like... I just so happen to have both...



Thats a very interesting configuration, i personally had never tried this configuration before. Base on my humble opinion, i believe the stage width will be greatly enhanced by the Leo II, The configuration will provide more texture, the details and clarity will be more pronounced.


----------



## Jalo

Paul, can you please advise your thoughts on the Hades (12Wires)? and which of your Bespoke combination is more similar to the Hades? I have the Erlkonig and is the stock cable of the Erlkonig comes from the Vogue series?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Jalo said:


> Paul, can you please advise your thoughts on the Hades (12Wires)? and which of your Bespoke combination is more similar to the Hades? I have the Erlkonig and is the stock cable of the Erlkonig comes from the Vogue series?


The stock Erl cable is a pure silver, and it has been around for much longer than the Vogue series  

It's either been developed specifically for VE, or it's a Thor II imo


----------



## Jalo

mvvRAZ said:


> The stock Erl cable is a pure silver, and it has been around for much longer than the Vogue series
> 
> It's either been developed specifically for VE, or it's a Thor II imo


True, I didn't think about that. The Erl was released prior to the Vogue series.  Smart guy.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Jalo said:


> True, I didn't think about that. The Erl was released prior to the Vogue series.  Smart guy.


Chess not checkers


----------



## Vitor Valeri

*Coming soon! October 30th - "[Review] Effect Audio Vogue Cables"*


----------



## Jalo (Oct 28, 2019)

@mvvRAZ, When you receive your cables (Cleo Octa, Cleo/Leo) for the Elysium can you please tell me if it decreases or reduces the airiness, sparkle, brightness of the treble? The Elysium has a nice treble and I want to know how the cable changes it.


----------



## Paul Zhang

Jalo said:


> Paul, can you please advise your thoughts on the Hades (12Wires)? and which of your Bespoke combination is more similar to the Hades? I have the Erlkonig and is the stock cable of the Erlkonig comes from the Vogue series?



Hi Jalo, i apologise for the late response, As i am just back in the office. The "Hades" cable is a 3 material hybrid, consist of "Gold plated silver", "Silver" and "Copper". Well if i was to recommend, I'll hybrid the "Horus", "Leo II" and "Ares II" It's gonna be a BEAST!! But i am not sure if we can craft it that way Anyway the "Erlkonig's" Stock cables are not from the Vogue series. Cheers!


----------



## Paul Zhang

Vitor Valeri said:


> *Coming soon! October 30th - "[Review] Effect Audio Vogue Cables"*


 
Can't Wait @Vitor Valeri


----------



## mvvRAZ

Jalo said:


> @mvvRAZ, When you receive your cables (Cleo Octa, Cleo/Leo) for the Elysium can you please tell me if it decreases or reduces the airiness, sparkle, brightness of the treble? The Elysium has a nice treble and I want to know how the cable changes it.


Sure thing I’ll play around with them and let you know  I’ll be getting the bespoke this week and the other later


----------



## Vitor Valeri

*"[Review] Effect Audio Vogue Cables"*

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22832/


----------



## mvvRAZ

Close up photos of the Effect cables are such bliss... considering getting the new iPhone for those cables that I'm receiving soon


----------



## mvvRAZ

Sorry for spamming this thread 

But 

MY CABLES HAVE SUCCESSFULLY CLEARED CUSTOMS AYEEEE 

Bespoke Leo/Cleo vs Cleo Octa review coming soon


----------



## Gavin C4

A very interesting new cable from Effect Audio is revealed at Japan Headphone Fes.


----------



## bvng3540

Gavin C4 said:


> A very interesting new cable from Effect Audio is revealed at Japan Headphone Fes.


$10k cable?


----------



## wxkwin

Shared by some audiophiles in China.


----------



## kubig123

wxkwin said:


> Shared by some audiophiles in China.



Yes, it definitely looks expensive....


----------



## Layman1

That Code51 is a thing of singular beauty, and I'm guessing the sound quality would be pretty amazing too. The materials are my dream ones.
Words cannot express how much I want this cable.
Anyone interested in buying a kidney?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Layman1 said:


> That Code51 is a thing of singular beauty, and I'm guessing the sound quality would be pretty amazing too. The materials are my dream ones.
> Words cannot express how much I want this cable.
> Anyone interested in buying a kidney?


I sold a kidney for the cables that are arriving today, it only seems right I recover it to find someone else’s EA purchase 

How much?


----------



## mvvRAZ

A full review coming soon, but as an initial impression these redefine the notion of what a cable is and what it is supposed to do. 

The build quality has severely surpassed my imagination and expectations


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> A full review coming soon, but as an initial impression these redefine the notion of what a cable is and what it is supposed to do.
> 
> The build quality has severely surpassed my imagination and expectations



Congrats! Very much looking forward to your impressions


----------



## arijitroy2

mvvRAZ said:


> A full review coming soon, but as an initial impression these redefine the notion of what a cable is and what it is supposed to do.
> 
> The build quality has severely surpassed my imagination and expectations



Damn those look nice! I have the Leo II and I am eagerly looking forward to you're impressions! based on that might get the same upgrade to Cleo+Leo II 

Will be using the U12T with them, most likely will get the Fir M5 later!


----------



## mvvRAZ

arijitroy2 said:


> Damn those look nice! I have the Leo II and I am eagerly looking forward to you're impressions! based on that might get the same upgrade to Cleo+Leo II
> 
> Will be using the U12T with them, most likely will get the Fir M5 later!


Thank you! Unfortunately I don't have a Leo II to compare it to  

I will be posting a full review in collaboration with TheHeadphoneList soon however, plenty of detail there  

As a preliminary impression though, I think the upgrade to the Bespoke Leo/Cleo would do wonders to the U12t, who's treble tends to be a bit dry


----------



## arijitroy2

mvvRAZ said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately I don't have a Leo II to compare it to
> 
> I will be posting a full review in collaboration with TheHeadphoneList soon however, plenty of detail there
> 
> As a preliminary impression though, I think the upgrade to the Bespoke Leo/Cleo would do wonders to the U12t, who's treble tends to be a bit dry




For me Leo II has already alleviated a lot of the shortcomings of U12T. Now it's much more lush in the mids and the treble is clean and non-sparkly. I don't find it dry with Leo II to be honest!

I am although intrigued with what Cleo can bring to this on top of it! I will keep an eye on the review


----------



## Paul Zhang (Nov 4, 2019)

Guys, I believed you've saw the tip of the iceberg, Now......Effect Audio is proud to present our new flagship The "CODE 51"! Featuring cutting edge design crafted in titanium. Unveiling its details on November 8th. Stay tune guys!!   Stoked!!


----------



## Paul Zhang

Layman1 said:


> That Code51 is a thing of singular beauty, and I'm guessing the sound quality would be pretty amazing too. The materials are my dream ones.
> Words cannot express how much I want this cable.
> Anyone interested in buying a kidney?




Trust me, it'll cost far less than a kidney


----------



## Paul Zhang

mvvRAZ said:


> A full review coming soon, but as an initial impression these redefine the notion of what a cable is and what it is supposed to do.
> 
> The build quality has severely surpassed my imagination and expectations



Damn brooooo!! your setups are pure fireeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## singleended5863

Paul Zhang said:


> Trust me, it'll cost far less than a kidney



Cost you a liver not a kidney?!


----------



## Paul Zhang

singleended5863 said:


> Cost you a liver not a kidney?!



LOLOL!! no organs bro!! we accept all major credit card though


----------



## Paul Zhang (Nov 5, 2019)

Hey what up everyone! I am excited to announce that "Effect Audio" will be attending Canjam Shanghai, for those who will be there, we will be more than happy to have you grace us with your presence in this event! Come over to our booth @F1-F2, F4-F5 and give us a holla! We've got some exciting line ups that i am sure will blow you guys away. See you guys there!


----------



## NovaFlyer

mvvRAZ said:


> A full review coming soon, but as an initial impression these redefine the notion of what a cable is and what it is supposed to do.
> 
> The build quality has severely surpassed my imagination and expectations


Wow! Looking forward to your impressions.  BTW, I have the Leo II and love that leather case.


----------



## mvvRAZ

NovaFlyer said:


> Wow! Looking forward to your impressions.  BTW, I have the Leo II and love that leather case.


The leather case is sick haha I agree

Full review coming soon!


----------



## mvvRAZ

I have no idea what EA's pins are made of but it's some serious crap 

My brother fell on my CIEM and the pin in it got a little bent up 

Have since fixed it and it is still in perfect condition, sound and fit unaffected 

If this were any of my other cables I'd have to be shipping my Elysium to Vision Ears to have the pins extracted lmao


----------



## arijitroy2

mvvRAZ said:


> I have no idea what EA's pins are made of but it's some serious crap
> 
> My brother fell on my CIEM and the pin in it got a little bent up
> 
> ...


I can relate to that unfortunately! The 4.4 pentaconn's adapter of my Leo II came off for no reason, had to glue it in  It did give me heart attack though!!


----------



## singleended5863

The new Vogue series have flimsy 2 pins too. That is why I stop ordering them even though they are sounding not bad at all.


----------



## mvvRAZ

I’m saying the opposite - my pins legit withstood a small person falling on them haha


----------



## twister6 (Nov 6, 2019)

mvvRAZ said:


> I’m saying the opposite - my pins legit withstood a small person falling on them haha



Your message got lost in translation   There is a difference between "serious crap" and "serious sch!t"  I think you meant the latter one   Nobody wants crap/crappy stuff, but da sch!t is good!!!

.... nvm, HF forum converts automatically "sch!t" (when spelled correctly) into "crap" when you type it lol!!!!  So, you probably typed the right one, but it got auto-corrected


----------



## mvvRAZ

lmao yeah serious sh!t is good

Seriously crap is bad


----------



## kubig123

singleended5863 said:


> The new Vogue series have flimsy 2 pins too. That is why I stop ordering them even though they are sounding not bad at all.


i would not call the 2 pin connectors on on the Vogue series flimsy, they have a smaller diameter compared to the "regular" EA 2 pin connector.
If I used them on few ciems (which have been used with quiet a number of different cables) they feel loose.

I would recommend the vogue cables to anybody that has an Empire Ears iems, since their socket are quite tight.


----------



## singleended5863

kubig123 said:


> i would not call the 2 pin connectors on on the Vogue series flimsy, they have a smaller diameter compared to the "regular" EA 2 pin connector.
> If I used them on few ciems (which have been used with quiet a number of different cables) they feel loose.
> 
> I would recommend the vogue cables to anybody that has an Empire Ears iems, since their socket are quite tight.



Sorry, I might not use the right term as flimsy but when I pulled the 2 pins the outside cover get loose and I had to push it back to hold tight then pulled (I was afraid not to pull the wire).
Like you said it is very tight with my Phantom.


----------



## kubig123

singleended5863 said:


> Sorry, I might not use the right term as flimsy but when I pulled the 2 pins the outside cover get loose and I had to push it back to hold tight then pulled (I was afraid not to pull the wire).
> Like you said it is very tight with my Phantom.



Interesting,
It didn't happened to me (yet?), but i had quite few EA cables in the past on which the connector sleeve would come out, nothing that really worried me, but it looks like they still don't have a solution to this issue.

i have to say i swap cables quite often.


----------



## aaf evo

kubig123 said:


> Interesting,
> It didn't happened to me (yet?), but i had quite few EA cables in the past on which the connector sleeve would come out, nothing that really worried me, but it looks like they still don't have a solution to this issue.
> 
> i have to say i swap cables quite often.



that happened to my Ares II that I got with my Legend X.


----------



## Paul Zhang

Hey Everyone, I've taken note of the issues that you guys had been facing, I'll feedback all these issues back to the production team, hopefully we can rectify these issues and bring it down to the minimum. For the EA 2 pins, it's true that it's very delicate and i will strongly suggest careful handling to prevent breakage or bent, especially when inserting it into a new IEM.


----------



## aaf evo

Announce the new cable details already


----------



## Paul Zhang

aaf evo said:


> Announce the new cable details already



Arghhhh bro, I have been dying to let it all out.....But not until tomorrow


----------



## Deferenz

Hello guys

After reading most of this thread I want to get an Effect Audio cable to upgrade from a stock cable, but I’m not sure which one to get. My current on the go set up is:

Cayin N6ii >> Stock Cable >> Shure SE846

Initially I liked the impressions given on this thread of the Eros II, but the more I read about cables I also became aware of the Thor Silver II and the Lionheart which also interested me. I also noticed the Ares II+ and the Eros II+  (My budget would be approx. £450 / $540 for a cable)

I am conscious that both the Cayin N6ii and the SE846 are on the warm side and so I’m not sure what to go for in terms of silver, copper, hybrid etc.  Does anyone have an opinion on which cable of the ones mentioned might suit given my gear?  In terms of sound signature, I like a bit of warmth, some good bass, clear mids and largish soundstage. I am a little sensitive to high treble hence the DAP and IEM I currently own.

Second question – I can see that the cables come in both 2.5mm balanced and 3.5mm standard. Is there a better option between the two for improved sound or does it not matter?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## singleended5863

Deferenz said:


> Hello guys
> 
> After reading most of this thread I want to get an Effect Audio cable to upgrade from a stock cable, but I’m not sure which one to get. My current on the go set up is:
> 
> ...



I would invest the new IEMs/CIEMs and get an affordable cable like the new Vogue Grandioso ($199) which sounds exceptionally good with my EE Phantom and Spartan (well I like Maestro paired up with Spartan).


----------



## aaf evo

Code 51 details:

https://www.effectaudio.com/code51/code-51.html


----------



## 8481

$2388 oof


----------



## Paul Zhang (Nov 8, 2019)

What up everyone!! The wait is finally over!! We are excited to officially present to you our newest flagship - *Code 51. *
This time, Effect Audio’s newly launched flagship hasn’t been named after a mythological deity, but instead has a less explicit way of announcing its debut: *Code 51 (five-one),* a cumulation of ten years of research and innovation in cable technology and material science.



In addition to our consistent selection of premium UP-OCC (Ultra-Purity Ohno Continuous Cast) materials,
Code 51 - the new flagship of “Effect Audio” - features a revolutionary hybrid combination of three advanced and exclusive core elements:* Gold Plated Silver, Silver-Gold Alloy and Palladium Plated Silver (PPS)*, benefiting from the finest materials and cutting-edge technologies that the current market can offer.



Adopting *24AWG wires* instead of 26, is a rare scene in EA’s material selection. After studying the hi-fi market and audiophiles’ current pursuing, 24AWG wire is capable to fulfil the market by incarnating a higher level of sound performance and wires appearance. The diameter of 24AWG 4 wires increases merely 30% yet it boosts up the sound quality for almost 80%.



With an ingenious *Titanium-crafted Y-split*, adding to the futuristic image of the new flagship cable, Code 51 will undoubtedly prove an irresistible lure to savvy audiophiles. In terms of aesthetics, the sculptured design features an asymmetrical appearance with beveled lateral parts, that shimmers with an ever-changing array of reflections when exposed to light.

For more informations, please visit our website at https://www.effectaudio.com/ or you can visit our authorised dealers to find out more. Alternatively, you can reach us via e-mail at info@effectaudio.com


----------



## Gavin C4 (Nov 8, 2019)

The LeoII Octa is such a beast cable that pushes your earphones to the limited. Squeezing every drop of micro-detail from my music.


----------



## honeyjjack

Looking foward to reviews of code51 and new bespoke models


----------



## Shecky504

Gavin C4 said:


> The LeoII Octa is such a beast cable that pushes your earphones to the limited. Squeezing every drop of micro-detail from my music.


It is an incredible cable. Which case is that?


----------



## Gavin C4

Shecky504 said:


> It is an incredible cable. Which case is that?



Its an aftermarket case that you can get on ebay or amazon


----------



## KaiserTK

“The diameter of 24AWG 4 wires increases merely 30% yet it *boosts up the sound quality for almost 80%.*”

Oh no... (continuous cast)


----------



## singleended5863

KaiserTK said:


> “The diameter of 24AWG 4 wires increases merely 30% yet it *boosts up the sound quality for almost 80%.*”
> 
> Oh no... (continuous cast)


To be honest I don’t know about making cables but this is not true. 
Simple way to understand is the thinner (smaller) the cable the bigger number in size the less resistance (ohm)...


----------



## fiascogarcia

Uh, $2400; I can only chase the cable magic so far before I start questioning my own sanity.  Good luck fun seekers!


----------



## SeeSax

fiascogarcia said:


> Uh, $2400; I can only chase the cable magic so far before I start questioning my own sanity.  Good luck fun seekers!



I’m with you, need to draw the line somewhere and sadly for me it is beneath this cable  Besides, do I even have an IEM worthy of this?

But maybe Horus will get cheaper? Here’s to hoping! 

-Collin-


----------



## singleended5863

I have to limit my spending. So Eros II 8 wire and Ares II 8 wire were my last purchase with EA which I am happy with.


----------



## Paul Zhang

singleended5863 said:


> To be honest I don’t know about making cables but this is not true.
> Simple way to understand is the thinner (smaller) the cable the bigger number in size the less resistance (ohm)...



Across most of our series, The 26 AWG had always been the staple gauge size for most of our products, Therefore after extensive research from our engineering team, we've decided to use a slightly thicker cable dimension for the "Code 51" to enhance the sound projection and transmitting more details than ever before


----------



## Paul Zhang

fiascogarcia said:


> Uh, $2400; I can only chase the cable magic so far before I start questioning my own sanity.  Good luck fun seekers!



Never say never! Maybe after giving the Code 51 an auditioning, It'll change your mind?


----------



## choisan

is code51 a much less expensive version of the hk-dxa anniversary version with exactly the same cable material with fewer cosmetic packing and extra accessories?


----------



## bvng3540

fiascogarcia said:


> Uh, $2400; I can only chase the cable magic so far before I start questioning my own sanity.  Good luck fun seekers!





SeeSax said:


> I’m with you, need to draw the line somewhere and sadly for me it is beneath this cable  Besides, do I even have an IEM worthy of this?
> 
> But maybe Horus will get cheaper? Here’s to hoping!
> 
> -Collin-



Come on guys it only $2400 why stop now let chase that end game cable and keep buying and see how far they will try to jack up the price, let stop when they charge $10k for the cable


----------



## Paul Zhang

choisan said:


> is code51 a much less expensive version of the hk-dxa anniversary version with exactly the same cable material with fewer cosmetic packing and extra accessories?



@choisan ,  If you're referring to the DMA X Hades cable, then both cables are using different materials,  materials and geometry used to construct the "Code 51" are more refined.


----------



## choisan

then code 51 is better value than the hades, which almost costs US$4000.
i should consider code 51 instead of hades, right?


----------



## Paul Zhang

@choisan Hi bro, DMA X Effect audio "Hades" is a one of a kind limited edition cable exclusive to DMA Hong kong only. It really depends on which sound signature appeals to you more before you decide to make a purchase. In terms of technology, Materials and geometry, the build intended for Code 51 will definitely be more refined. I love the "Hades" cable but i am more incline towards sound projection of the 51!


----------



## edwardsean

@Paul, I sent you a PM, but I'm posting my question here for those interested in the Code51. 

You mentioned the possibility of an audition of the. Code51. Aside from trade shows, will this be possible through EA dealers or maybe a tour?


----------



## Paul Zhang

edwardsean said:


> @Paul, I sent you a PM, but I'm posting my question here for those interested in the Code51.
> 
> You mentioned the possibility of an audition of the. Code51. Aside from trade shows, will this be possible through EA dealers or maybe a tour?



Hi @edwardsean , Thank you so much you interest bro! Currently an audition are available through our authorised dealers who carries the 51 only, But we might explore the idea of a tour too!


----------



## Big Kev (Nov 14, 2019)

I bought an EA 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter back in March/April and this wouldn't work properly with any of my cables, which were mainly EA cables as well.

I returned it, received a replacement, but the same issue, so I was then given a V2 and it did work fine for a week or so, then the same cutting in and out issue happened again, although to a lesser extent than the V1,so I have just left it since April, untouched.

I'm now having a long wait for the UK retailer to come back to me.

I've since bought an iBasso CA02, which works flawlessly, although not the same quality.

Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## honeyjjack

I will be auditioning all three of the new bespoke series and hopefully the code 51 with my A18t+lpgt+ba300s. I have heard pretty much every cable known to man(except for tc) so if anyone has questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## marcusd

Broke open the steel box that is the 16 driver King Arthur and their new Caliburn cable recently. Feature is up!

https://headfonics.com/2019/11/effect-audio-king-arthur-first-contact/


----------



## honeyjjack

I have come back from my audion of the new ee cables, but sadly the store didn't have the code 51 yet. I, however, did compare the new bespoke series. Writing isnt my finest skill so I will leave a brief first impression and comparison from my notes. All listening was done with my A18t through lpgt and ba300s

Cleo Leo: Tight and slightly lean bass, very well controlled and fast. The mids had some added body(compared to 4 wire versions), but the cable overall was on the brighter side. The stage was very wide, but the presentation was closer up, slightly flat. I would find this cable a good match with thicker iems with a good amount of bass. I can see it matching well with JH layla.

Cleo Horus: Has looser but added sub rumble compared to Cleo Leo, slightly less body with a slight peak in the upper midrange. The highs were very sparkly, yet soft, which reminded me of the 4 wire horus. The stage was not as wide but much deeper, sitting further away from the stage. the cable overall had a slight v shape signature with a very refined top end. It would match well with iems with a slight veil on female vocals. 

Leo Horus: Has similar bass and treble characteristics of the Cleo Horus. However, the Leo Horus had more body and no upper mid peak. It had a more neutral and natural presentation while keeping the refined highs of the horus. It matched very well with my A18 which could benefit from the added sub bass and body. 

The new 8 wire bespoke versions fill up the spectrum of signatures, making it easier to find the perfect pairing for your iem. For me, the horus was the king of treble but lacked body, which i needed with my A18t. The Leo Horus by adding body to the horus makes a perfect pairing with the U18. 

Now, I wonder what code 51 will bring to the table.

Feel free to PM me about more details


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today also we preview King Arthur: https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-king-arthur/
I have to say it's one of the best universal IEMs I've had the pleasure to listen to. Full first impressions now on HFN


----------



## Paul Zhang

@honeyjjack @Ultrainferno @marcusd  Thank you so much for all the reviews! That's some awesome stuff you guys had there! We deeply appreciate it!


----------



## Sound Eq (Nov 18, 2019)

I am really pleased with the new line of Vogue cables released by Effect Audio

I received from them the following cables for review : Maestro, Virtuoso and Grandiose

Iems used are Noble Audio Khan, Noble Audio Encore Brass Limited Edition, and 64 audio Tia Trio

Dap used is Cayin N6ii using a balanced 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter ( I sold my AK 1000M dap before receiving the cables )

Music I listen to : Pop, Electronic music, Metal, Rock and Synthpop

Here are my findings

1- Comfort and design: those cables are very comfortable to wear over the ear, never did I experience any discomfort after long listening sessions

2- Price performance: absolutely great


Maestro: I loved this cable alot and I was surprised by its price, and being the cheapest did not deter me from using it with my Noble Khan at all. It changed my mind that for an expensive iem I need to only add an extremely expensive cable to it to be pleased, this is not the case anymore. The Maestro Cable added a hint of musicality to the Khan, the bass improved in punch and quantity, and the vocals got a welcomed hint of warmth, which perfectly suited the Noble Khan more than the other iems I have listed

Virtuoso: This one I used with 64audio Tia Trio, as I sometimes feel the Trio is in need for a able that can push out the details a bit more, and I was so pleased the Virtuoso did exactly that, it really made the Tia Trio shine, and took it to the level where I was so pleased that I listened to this setup the most during my review time with these cables. The added details in the mids and highs made the Tia Trio simply an amazing experience

Grandiose: Well whoever mentioned that it combines both virtues of the Maestro and Virtuoso, is totally correct, this cable I chose for my Noble Audio Encore Brass limited edition, it added a hint of warmth to the mids and added a bit of welcomed  bass punch, making the Noble Encore the perfect iem in terms of sound signature.

Finally I enjoyed all these 3 cables with the 3 iems I have, and each of those cables found its perfect iem match.


----------



## SupperTime

I have an ares 2 cable in 3.5mm
How do I get it in 2.5mm balanced, any way to do it? 
I don't have money for a new ares cable, but I love the cable and really life effect audio


----------



## honeyjjack

SupperTime said:


> I have an ares 2 cable in 3.5mm
> How do I get it in 2.5mm balanced, any way to do it?
> I don't have money for a new ares cable, but I love the cable and really life effect audio


Could probably ship them back to be reterminated by ee. If they dont reterminate there is also music sactuary.


----------



## SupperTime

How do I find out if I can ship back


----------



## Paul Zhang

SupperTime said:


> I have an ares 2 cable in 3.5mm
> How do I get it in 2.5mm balanced, any way to do it?
> I don't have money for a new ares cable, but I love the cable and really life effect audio




Hey @SupperTime , it's either you can have your local dealers to send your cables for re- termination on your behalf or
you can ship it to us directly. Drop me a PM, i'll assist you if you'll like to send it in directly. Cheers!


----------



## jaehuang

You do not ship to Taiwan?
My country is not listed in your order form drop-down menu.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Is it okay to put the EA wires in IEM driers? Can the heat damage the PVC in any way or form?

Thanks for the info!

Bespoke review coming soon - last steps


----------



## Paul Zhang

jaehuang said:


> You do not ship to Taiwan?
> My country is not listed in your order form drop-down menu.




Hi @jaehuang, The reason being is that we have a couple of existing dealer in Taiwan, and it'll be best for our Taiwanese consumer to go through their respective dealer.


----------



## Gavin C4

The geometry of individual litz bundle in Effect Audio Caliburn is stunning. I guess the EA CODE 51 will be amazing too.


----------



## Paul Zhang

Gavin C4 said:


> The geometry of individual litz bundle in Effect Audio Caliburn is stunning. I guess the EA CODE 51 will be amazing too.




Naturally! If you like the "Caliburn", You'll definitely like the 51 too! gotta give them try


----------



## Paul Zhang

Hey Everyone!! The Best Friday of the year is finally around the corner! This year, we’ve decided to crank our _Black Friday _deals up to a notch! It’ll be the biggest deal “Effect Audio” has ever offered! Definitely an offer you can’t refuse Stay tune with us closely as we’ll be counting down to _Black Friday_ next week! Each day, closing into _Black Friday_, we’ll release more information regarding about the discount whilst counting down. We’ll be dropping deals on _Friday, 29th of November @ 00.00am _(Singapore time) *ONE DAY ONLY*!! Don’t sleep on it!


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Here we have Headfonia's review of the Code 51:
https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-code-51-review/


----------



## Paul Zhang

WayneWoondirts said:


> Here we have Headfonia's review of the Code 51:
> https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-code-51-review/



LIT


----------



## mvvRAZ

https://theheadphonelist.com/effect-audio-bespoke-leonidas-ii-cleopatra-road-to-ultimate/ 

EA Bespoke review is up on the THL now!  

Really glad to have been given this opportunity to be a guest reviewer, thank you @Deezel177 and @PinkyPowers!!!

Looking forward to future collaborations - one is already in discussion


----------



## Paul Zhang

mvvRAZ said:


> https://theheadphonelist.com/effect-audio-bespoke-leonidas-ii-cleopatra-road-to-ultimate/
> 
> EA Bespoke review is up on the THL now!
> 
> ...




Superb review bro!! thank you so much for your trust and really appreciate you taking time to share your thoughts to others regarding about the Bespoke cables! 

"Paul over at Effect Audio might lowkey be an elf straight out of Lord of the Rings." love it


----------



## Paul Zhang (Nov 25, 2019)

Everyoneeeeeeeee! Brace yourself!! *"Black Friday"* is coming!! 

For those who had been eyeing on the "Ares II", "Eros II" and "Thor Silver II" now you're in for a treat!
Can't emphasis enough, Don't miss out on this opportunity!


----------



## aaf evo

Looking forward to reading more about the Code 51, can’t wait to demo it and compare it to my 1950s and 60s.


----------



## Paul Zhang

*”Pre Black Friday Awesome Deals!”*

Fans of the world renowned “EMPIRE EARS” are in for a treat! Effect Audio is offering *up to 25% discount *on the full range of “Empire Ears” Universal In-ears. Limited Stocks available only. Don't sleep on it!

For more information, Please drop us an email at Info@effectaudio.com or drop me a DM here!


----------



## Suyang

Hello Headfiers, Hello EA Supporters:）


----------



## Wes S

Paul Zhang said:


> *”Pre Black Friday Awesome Deals!”*
> 
> Fans of the world renowned “EMPIRE EARS” are in for a treat! Effect Audio is offering *up to 25% discount *on the full range of “Empire Ears” Universal In-ears. Limited Stocks available only. Don't sleep on it!
> 
> For more information, Please drop us an email at Info@effectaudio.com or drop me a DM here!


I can't stop watching that video!  Love it!


----------



## twister6

Suyang said:


> Hello Headfiers, Hello EA Supporters:）



Took you that long to create an account and to make your first post, SY?   Welcome to Head-fi


----------



## Suyang

twister6 said:


> Took you that long to create an account and to make your first post, SY?   Welcome to Head-fi


Thank you buddy!!

The road to happiness is always full of hardship, hahah finally I made it!


----------



## Layman1

Suyang said:


> Hello Headfiers, Hello EA Supporters:）



Hi @Suyang 

Nice of you to drop by 

I met you at CanJam London. I was looking for a cable to go with an EE Nemesis that would maximise bass impact and slam, and you recommended me the Ares II+.
It was a perfect match and I never got the chance to thank you.

So, thank you


----------



## Suyang

Layman1 said:


> Hi @Suyang
> 
> Nice of you to drop by
> 
> ...


Yes, indeed. EA cables always have great synergy with our friends IEMs, eg. Empire Ears, Vision Ears, etc. 

Glad to hear you like it


----------



## Paul Zhang

The reception was amazing when we announced the "Premium series" discount yesterday!! 
Today!! "EFFECT AUDIO" the bearer of good news, offers a *20% Discount *on the "Heritage Series"…. Fans of the "Lionheart", "Cleopatra" & "Leonidas II", Now is your chance!! 2 days to “Black Friday"

Stay tune with us closely as we’ll be counting down to _Black Friday_! Each day, closing into _Black Friday_, we’ll release more information regarding about the discount whilst counting down. We’ll be dropping deals on _Friday, 
29th of November @ 00.00am _(Singapore time) *ONE DAY ONLY!!*


----------



## 8481

Does the discount for Heritage series include upgrading to Octa versions?


----------



## Paul Zhang

of course


----------



## Wes S

Hey all,

Can anyone confirm which cable from Effect Audio's Vogue series, has the strongest bass and warmest sound? I have read from several reviewers, that the Maestro (all copper) is, and then another well known reviewer says the Virtuoso (SPC copper) is, so I am not sure who is right? Any thoughts or suggestions, would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks,

Wes


----------



## Deezel177

Wes S said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Can anyone confirm which cable from Effect Audio's Vogue series, has the strongest bass and warmest sound? I have read from several reviewers, that the Maestro (all copper) is, and then another well known reviewer says the Virtuoso (SPC copper) is, so I am not sure who is right? Any thoughts or suggestions, would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...



The Maestro is warm, but more so because of its subdued upper-treble, rather than an emphasised bass. The Virtuoso has the strongest, meatiest bass for me, but it's contrasted against a crisp, airy top-end. If bass is what you want, then the Virtuoso is the one to go for. The Maestro is if you want warmth, but you don't necessarily need the bass to get it.


----------



## Wes S (Nov 27, 2019)

Deezel177 said:


> The Maestro is warm, but more so because of its subdued upper-treble, rather than an emphasised bass. The Virtuoso has the strongest, meatiest bass for me, but it's contrasted against a crisp, airy top-end. If bass is what you want, then the Virtuoso is the one to go for. The Maestro is if you want warmth, but you don't necessarily need the bass to get it.


Exactly what I was wanting to know!  Thanks for your time man!


----------



## iron2k

Deezel177 said:


> The Maestro is warm, but more so because of its subdued upper-treble, rather than an emphasised bass. The Virtuoso has the strongest, meatiest bass for me, but it's contrasted against a crisp, airy top-end. If bass is what you want, then the Virtuoso is the one to go for. The Maestro is if you want warmth, but you don't necessarily need the bass to get it.


This is also very helpful to me, thanks.


----------



## Paul Zhang

"EFFECT AUDIO" Presents to you AN OFFER YOU CAN'T REFUSE!! *15% Discount  *on the "Hall of Fame" series…. Eyeing on cables such as the "Horus", "Janus D" & "Janus B"?? Now it's your chance!! Happening *today@midnight 00.00am!!* “Black Friday" _29th of November @ 00.00am _(Singapore time)*ONE DAY ONLY!!



 

*


----------



## Paul Zhang (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey Everyone!! Effect Audio "Black Friday"Promotion is now *live on our webpage*! https://www.effectaudio.com/ Don't miss out all these fabulous deals! Happy Shopping Everybody!
_29th of November @ 00.00am _(Singapore time)*ONE DAY ONLY!!

 *


----------



## Paul Zhang

Hey Everyone !! "Black Friday" had ended well with a blast! Thank y'all for the love and overwhelming support! 
On behalf of the crews of "Effect Audio", We thank you from the bottom of our heart! Till next year then! 
Happy belated Thanksgiving! Cheers!


----------



## Sunstealer

The Vogue Review Tour continues.....


----------



## Paul Zhang

Sunstealer said:


> The Vogue Review Tour continues.....




Really appreciate your honest review bro!


----------



## singleended5863

I had a chance to listen to the Vogue series tour from Effective Audio.

The components that I used to test the Maestro, Virtuoso and Grandioso are: 
1) Empire Ears CIEM Phantom and Spartan
2) DAPs: Cayin N6ii/A01 and Ibasso DX220/ amp9

Maestro given me the chance to enjoy the Spartan. This is a right cable that gives the Spartan more sub bass and bass that I have never listened with any cables included previous EA cables I got in hands like Ares II 4wire and 8wire and Eros II 8wire. The combination of Spartan and Maestro was performing excellently with both Cayin N6ii and DX220.

Virtuoso was connection via both Phantom and Spartan and N6ii and DX220. Even though I really don’t like pure silver due to its brightness (maybe I am wrong!) the Virtuoso sounds pretty good with Phantom and N6ii. 

Grandioso was very interesting sound wise. I love this cable especially its built and how it is sounding just like Eros II 8 wire I own or even better. Listening with both DAPs DX220/ amp9 and Cayin N6ii/ T01 there was no differences in sound but to my ears I like Grandioso with Phantom and DX220 that produces a very analog sound. 

I am very thankful and appreciate EA (Paul Zheng) especially Musicteck (Andrew) had given me a chance to test the Vogue Series and also hope Vogue will be made with 8 wire especially for the Grandioso that would bring up to another higher level of enjoying musics.

Thank you Paul,


----------



## Paul Zhang

singleended5863 said:


> I had a chance to listen to the Vogue series tour from Effective Audio.
> 
> The components that I used to test the Maestro, Virtuoso and Grandioso are:
> 1) Empire Ears CIEM Phantom and Spartan
> ...



@singleended5863 Thank you so much for your honest review bro! Appreciate you taking time to review the "Vogue" series!


----------



## Paul Zhang

Today, we're elated to announce that the “_Vogue_” series had been awarded with the “_Personal Audio Cable Of The Year_” by the good people of “_HI FI +_“. We can’t express enough how grateful we’re to be shortlisted, and eventually won this award. To us, it’s was a great feat, as it serves as a recognition of the endless man hours spend in the research and design of the “_Vogue_” series. 

The "_Vogue_" had surpassed its potential in terms of performance, ergonomics and design. All of this, are fruition of our endless pursue of perfection, a thirst of wanting to bring the best to this tightly knitted community. We are glad that the “_Vogue_” has live up to the expectation and had serve what it was set out to achieve. 

Without all of your support, the series can never be of such success, thus “_Effect Audio_” would like to extend out deepest gratitude to all of our loyal consumers, friends and fans for their relentless support throughout this 10 years. We’ll be dedicating the coming years to create more exciting products that will exceed your expectation, till next time!


----------



## tim0chan

Paul Zhang said:


> Today, we're elated to announce that the “_Vogue_” series had been awarded with the “_Personal Audio Cable Of The Year_” by the good people of “_HI FI +_“. We can’t express enough how grateful we’re to be shortlisted, and eventually won this award. To us, it’s was a great feat, as it serves as a recognition of the endless man hours spend in the research and design of the “_Vogue_” series.
> 
> The "_Vogue_" had surpassed its potential in terms of performance, ergonomics and design. All of this, are fruition of our endless pursue of perfection, a thirst of wanting to bring the best to this tightly knitted community. We are glad that the “_Vogue_” has live up to the expectation and had serve what it was set out to achieve.
> 
> Without all of your support, the series can never be of such success, thus “_Effect Audio_” would like to extend out deepest gratitude to all of our loyal consumers, friends and fans for their relentless support throughout this 10 years. We’ll be dedicating the coming years to create more exciting products that will exceed your expectation, till next time!


Has the vogue series solved the jacket hardening problems that has historically plagued EA cables ?


----------



## zuber

tim0chan said:


> Has the vogue series solved the jacket hardening problems that has historically plagued EA cables ?



I am not sure about the Vogue but here is what just happened...
I bought it here from another headfier approx. one year ago (used). The cable is at least 1 year old but it could be even 2 years old.

Great....Leonidas....


----------



## Deezel177

zuber said:


> I am not sure about the Vogue but here is what just happened...
> I bought it here from another headfier approx. one year ago (used). The cable is at least 1 year old but it could be even 2 years old.
> 
> Great....Leonidas....


----------



## thedanadamsusa

Hi All,

Have just received an Effect Audio Thor II 8 wire, for my Legend X IEMs - so far, so good. I have removed my current Lionheart cable, and have the left channel of the Thor II connected. I am struggling to get the right side in though. I am terrified of pushing this too hard and snapping/bending one of the pins! Anyone experienced this, or have any helpful techniques I may be able to utilize?

Thanks in advance.

Dan


----------



## Paul Zhang

thedanadamsusa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have just received an Effect Audio Thor II 8 wire, for my Legend X IEMs - so far, so good. I have removed my current Lionheart cable, and have the left channel of the Thor II connected. I am struggling to get the right side in though. I am terrified of pushing this too hard and snapping/bending one of the pins! Anyone experienced this, or have any helpful techniques I may be able to utilize?
> 
> ...




Hi Dan, what i'll do if problems like this occurs is to clasp the pin steadily with the flesh of my index and thumb, and slowly insert it into the IEM port holes. do not wiggle in, just push it in slowly.


----------



## Paul Zhang (Dec 6, 2019)

Once again, the time has arrive to gather ourselves in the “_Land of the rising sun_”! This year in the annually “_Potafes_”in Akihabara,
“_Effect audio_” will present to you an extraordinary experience! Master artisan from “_Effect Audio_" headquarters in Singapore will impart you,
the art of cable crafting!

Don’t miss out the chance to experience first hand, the art of crafting *YOUR OWN *cables presented to you by the world renowned cable manufacturer.
Interested parties, please log on to the link below for more informations. We’ll see you there!

https://e-earphone.jp/html/page604.html *_Please translate the language to your preferences_*


----------



## Transcendent Melody

Having a bad experience with warranty claiming issue. Anyone else experiencing this? As the RMA form states to send to an address in paya lebar but the email states to send it to their office. When i did mail it and after asking if they have received my cable no one replies. Even after bumping with another email no one replies. My cable is out for 2 weeks with no news. So im stuck with an iem i cant use with no one on effect audio side giving any form of response.


----------



## edwardsean

@Paul Zhang, a question about the aesthetics of Code 51. Given the different materials that are used in the conductors (i.e., palladium, gold, silver) do the wires have the look of the Cleo, Leo, or Horus, or some kind of combination. 

It's hard to tell from pictures given the difference in lighting and photo processing.


----------



## twister6

Transcendent Melody said:


> Having a bad experience with warranty claiming issue. Anyone else experiencing this? As the RMA form states to send to an address in paya lebar but the email states to send it to their office. When i did mail it and after asking if they have received my cable no one replies. Even after bumping with another email no one replies. My cable is out for 2 weeks with no news. So im stuck with an iem i cant use with no one on effect audio side giving any form of response.



Why not drop by their office since you are in SGP?


----------



## Transcendent Melody

twister6 said:


> Why not drop by their office since you are in SGP?


Because mailing is more convenient and i have things to do? Anyways my previous repair with my old cable had no issues unlike now.


----------



## thedanadamsusa

Thanks Paul, got there in the end: thankfully!

Left side went in well - albeit with a fair amount of effort, but the right-hand side had me worried. I know EE IEMs have very tight sockets - which is fine, but I kept having nightmare scenarios where I pushed too hard and damaged the cable.

Anyway, all good now thanks. Been burning the Thor II 8 wire in since y'day - so looking forward to some serious listening over the weekend now! 

Dan


----------



## Paul Zhang

Transcendent Melody said:


> Having a bad experience with warranty claiming issue. Anyone else experiencing this? As the RMA form states to send to an address in paya lebar but the email states to send it to their office. When i did mail it and after asking if they have received my cable no one replies. Even after bumping with another email no one replies. My cable is out for 2 weeks with no news. So im stuck with an iem i cant use with no one on effect audio side giving any form of response.




Hi @Transcendent Melody , I apologise for the late response and the inconveniences caused, Let me assist you from here, can you please drop me a PM, i believe we've might have missed out your messages. 
Cheers!


----------



## Paul Zhang

edwardsean said:


> @Paul Zhang, a question about the aesthetics of Code 51. Given the different materials that are used in the conductors (i.e., palladium, gold, silver) do the wires have the look of the Cleo, Leo, or Horus, or some kind of combination.
> 
> It's hard to tell from pictures given the difference in lighting and photo processing.



The Code 51 looks silver-ish, with a trace of gold in it if you look at it closely, I would say it looks like a combination of Cleo and Horus aesthetically.


----------



## fokta (Dec 9, 2019)

Arthur and his Excalibur...

It was a month ago I tried these...
What I want to Highlight is the cable, Excalibur...
For me these cable had a mature sounding... It could fill in my cup of tea with my pairing... 
I thought it was like HORUS, but it wasn't...

Are you planning to sell separately from Arthur?
or should I asked Lady of the water one... Grin


----------



## thedanadamsusa

Bad news! I purchased an Effect Audio Thor II Silver 8 wire last week. Had given it 50 or so hours burn in, and had been really enjoying it over the weekend. Plugged my Legend Xs today and no audio in left channel?! I've tried the IEMs and Thor II combo in another DAP - but the problem persists. I'm really surprised about this; as I've had an Effect Audio Lionheart for a year or two, and never had a single issue with it.

Has anyone else experienced this issue? Or is there any more troubleshooting anyone can recommend before considering this a faulty item from Effect Audio?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## aaf evo

thedanadamsusa said:


> Bad news! I purchased an Effect Audio Thor II Silver 8 wire last week. Had given it 50 or so hours burn in, and had been really enjoying it over the weekend. Plugged my Legend Xs today and no audio in left channel?! I've tried the IEMs and Thor II combo in another DAP - but the problem persists. I'm really surprised about this; as I've had an Effect Audio Lionheart for a year or two, and never had a single issue with it.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue? Or is there any more troubleshooting anyone can recommend before considering this a faulty item from Effect Audio?
> 
> ...



do you have another cable you can test to confirm it’s the thor that’s faulty and not the legend x?


----------



## thedanadamsusa

aaf evo said:


> do you have another cable you can test to confirm it’s the thor that’s faulty and not the legend x?



Good point! Yes, actually I still have my Lionheart here. I'll give that a whirl first.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## thedanadamsusa

aaf evo said:


> do you have another cable you can test to confirm it’s the thor that’s faulty and not the legend x?



Thanks for the suggestion Evo, I've absolutely nailed it down now.

I reconnected my Lionheart to my Legend X, and I was instantly back in glorious stereo. So went back to the Thor II, and the left channel disappeared AGAIN - so definitely the Thor II that has the fault. I then proceeded to check all the connection points along the cable, and found it almost immediately. There's a poorly soldered connection between the cable and the 2.5mm plug. I unscrewed the external barrel - which makes up the plug housing, then gently moved it side-to-side by the tiniest amount, the left channel comes in and out again.

I must say this is extremely disappointing though! This feels like substandard workmanship on the part of Effect Audio - remember this is an $850 IEM cable?! I am genuinely shocked, because my Lionheart has been flawless from day one and is of the high standard I expect from a company like Effect Audio. I have many cables, and interconnects for my main Hi-Fi at home and have never had a cable of any description fail on something this fundamental.

Thanks again for your assistance in establishing what the issue was.

Dan


----------



## Paul Zhang

thedanadamsusa said:


> Bad news! I purchased an Effect Audio Thor II Silver 8 wire last week. Had given it 50 or so hours burn in, and had been really enjoying it over the weekend. Plugged my Legend Xs today and no audio in left channel?! I've tried the IEMs and Thor II combo in another DAP - but the problem persists. I'm really surprised about this; as I've had an Effect Audio Lionheart for a year or two, and never had a single issue with it.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue? Or is there any more troubleshooting anyone can recommend before considering this a faulty item from Effect Audio?
> 
> ...



Hi Dan, please update me if there's any malfunction, I'll get it rectify immediately. Hear from you soon. Cheers!


----------



## aaf evo

thedanadamsusa said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Evo, I've absolutely nailed it down now.
> 
> I reconnected my Lionheart to my Legend X, and I was instantly back in glorious stereo. So went back to the Thor II, and the left channel disappeared AGAIN - so definitely the Thor II that has the fault. I then proceeded to check all the connection points along the cable, and found it almost immediately. There's a poorly soldered connection between the cable and the 2.5mm plug. I unscrewed the external barrel - which makes up the plug housing, then gently moved it side-to-side by the tiniest amount, the left channel comes in and out again.
> 
> ...



I am sure EA will take care of you


----------



## thedanadamsusa

Paul Zhang said:


> Hi Dan, please update me if there's any malfunction, I'll get it rectify immediately. Hear from you soon. Cheers!



Hi Paul,

Thanks for picking up on this. There's definitely a fault - please see my last post to aaf evo. I only purchased this last week from MusicTeck, and it has already failed: so bad! Can you advise on the best and quickest method to resolve please?

Dan


----------



## thedanadamsusa

aaf evo said:


> I am sure EA will take care of you



Hope so...


----------



## Paul Zhang

thedanadamsusa said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thanks for picking up on this. There's definitely a fault - please see my last post to aaf evo. I only purchased this last week from MusicTeck, and it has already failed: so bad! Can you advise on the best and quickest method to resolve please?
> 
> Dan




Hi Dan, I apologise for the inconveniences caused, I'll look into this matter personally! Please send it back to me and i'll do a one on one exchange for you!


----------



## thedanadamsusa

Paul Zhang said:


> Hi Dan, I apologise for the inconveniences caused, I'll look into this matter personally! Please send it back to me and i'll do a one on one exchange for you!



Hi Paul,

Thanks for getting back to me. I haven't had to send anything back to Effect Audio before though. Can you please advise where/and how best to send this to you? And can you also advise on roughly how long this might take?

Thank you,

Dan


----------



## Paul Zhang

thedanadamsusa said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me. I haven't had to send anything back to Effect Audio before though. Can you please advise where/and how best to send this to you? And can you also advise on roughly how long this might take?
> 
> ...




Had just "DM" you. Cheers!


----------



## thedanadamsusa

Paul Zhang said:


> Had just "DM" you. Cheers!



Great, thanks again.

D


----------



## thedanadamsusa

Anyone on here sent anything from the US to Singapore?  I'm looking to send a faulty cable back to Effect Audio - Singapore, from California. But the cost is fairly prohibitive! If anyone has suggestions of a reliable postal/courier service for this specific route, I would really appreciate anyone willing to share their experience.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## aaf evo

thedanadamsusa said:


> Anyone on here sent anything from the US to Singapore?  I'm looking to send a faulty cable back to Effect Audio - Singapore, from California. But the cost is fairly prohibitive! If anyone has suggestions of a reliable postal/courier service for this specific route, I would really appreciate anyone willing to share their experience.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan



if you’re in the return window at musicteck I’d try that route first to be honest. Andrew is very helpful too.


----------



## Paul Zhang

aaf evo said:


> if you’re in the return window at musicteck I’d try that route first to be honest. Andrew is very helpful too.



He's one of the best


----------



## Paul Zhang

Feeling super excited today as we're dispatching the "51" today, Christmas just came a tad earlier for some.... Thank you for your support and enjoy your "51" guys! 
Have a good one!!


----------



## thedanadamsusa

aaf evo said:


> if you’re in the return window at musicteck I’d try that route first to be honest. Andrew is very helpful too.



Good point - I literally bought this like 7-8 days ago. I will contact them first, I think.

D


----------



## Wes S

Got a Maestro on the way, and can't wait to try it out and compare with my Ares II!


----------



## singleended5863

Wes S said:


> Got a Maestro on the way, and can't wait to try it out and compare with my Ares II!



To my ears Maestro is definitely better than Ares II 4wire or 8wire. It makes me like the Spartan again with the DX200TI. Now I can hear sub bass and bass with Spartan that I missed before with other cables.


----------



## Likeimthere (Dec 12, 2019)

thedanadamsusa said:


> Bad news! I purchased an Effect Audio Thor II Silver 8 wire last week. Had given it 50 or so hours burn in, and had been really enjoying it over the weekend. Plugged my Legend Xs today and no audio in left channel?! I've tried the IEMs and Thor II combo in another DAP - but the problem persists. I'm really surprised about this; as I've had an Effect Audio Lionheart for a year or two, and never had a single issue with it.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue? Or is there any more troubleshooting anyone can recommend before considering this a faulty item from Effect Audio?
> 
> ...



I have a similar issue that happened a few weeks ago with the right channel of my Leonidas II... it just stopped working, and it seems to be something wrong with the cable around the 2 pin connector... I haven’t had time to look into it because of work, but it sucks that I can’t listen to my musical bliss...


----------



## Paul Zhang

Likeimthere said:


> I have a similar issue that happened a few weeks ago with the right channel of my Leonidas II... it just stopped working, and it seems to be something wrong with the cable around the 2 pin connector... I haven’t had time to look into it because of work, but it sucks that I can’t listen to my musical bliss...



Hey bro, @Likeimthere Let me know if you need assistance with you Leonidas II, I'll try my best to help!


----------



## Wes S (Dec 14, 2019)

Got the Maestro hooked up to my K10U, and I am loving it!  Definitely like this pairing more than my Ares II.  The bass is awesome, and everything from top to bottom sounds killer.  The Maestro has more power down low, and more warmth in the mids, compared to my Ares II, and was just what I was looking for.  The highs are tamed just a bit, but still have enough sparkle for my taste. The thing that really jumps out is the holographic imaging and black background.  The more I listen with this cable, the more I am blown away by it’s performance, and at $99 it is a steal.  This cable is a keeper for sure!  Bravo Effect Audio!


----------



## dhc0329

What are the life expectancy of these EA cables? I am not expecting them to last forever but would like to hear from the EA.


----------



## Paul Zhang

Wes S said:


> Got the Maestro hooked up to my K10U, and I am loving it!  Definitely like this pairing more than my Ares II.  The bass is awesome, and everything from top to bottom sounds killer.  The Maestro has more power down low, and more warmth in the mids, compared to my Ares II, and was just what I was looking for.  The highs are tamed just a bit, but still have enough sparkle for my taste. The thing that really jumps out is the holographic imaging and black background.  The more I listen with this cable, the more I am blown away by it’s performance, and at $99 it is a steal.  This cable is a keeper for sure!  Bravo Effect Audio!




Glad that you love it as much as we do!


----------



## Paul Zhang

dhc0329 said:


> What are the life expectancy of these EA cables? I am not expecting them to last forever but would like to hear from the EA.



@dhc0329 I would say the life expectancy of the cables solely depends on the user themselves. With proper care and handling , it'll definitely ensure the longevity of the cables.


----------



## Paul Zhang

Greetings everyone!! The holiday season is upon us after a whole year of hustle and bustle. Now It’s time for us to let our hair down, 
along with the company of our love ones and enjoy the festive season! 

Effect audio, would like to show our appreciation to all of our friends and family by offering them an exclusive *10% discount* on their 
cable upgrades!! Cable owners who have been toying with the idea of upgrading their existing cable, Now is your chance!! 
Let’s upgrade your audio game for the coming 2020!

Fret not for those who are not a patron of “EA” products, On this festive occasion, We’ve got great deals to share to everyone!
Stand a chance to win the ultimate entry cable, Effect Audio’s *“ORIGIN”,* Just simply _“Like”_, _“Share”,_ _“hashtag”_ and _“tag” 3 friends into our Facebook or Instagram_ post!! 
15 sets of “Origin” cables ready to be sent off to YOU!! ✌️What are you waiting for? Get your list of friends ready and share the joy around! 
Merry Christmas ahead everybody!!

*The Lucky draw is open to the public. To participate in the lucky draw, please log on to "Facebook" Or "Instagram" and ensure the following steps are followed.

1. Follow us on our “Effect Audio” Official FB page or "Instagram"
2. “Like” and “Share” this particular promotional post
3. “Tag” 3 friends in the “comment” section and hashtag “#effectaudio”


----------



## fokta

X'mas  comes early for me...  VOGUE Cable are in da houze... 

will be back for further Impression...


----------



## dhc0329

Paul Zhang said:


> Greetings everyone!! The holiday season is upon us after a whole year of hustle and bustle. Now It’s time for us to let our hair down,
> along with the company of our love ones and enjoy the festive season!
> 
> Effect audio, would like to show our appreciation to all of our friends and family by offering them an exclusive *10% discount* on their
> ...



I am about to audition the code 51 through musicteck. Is this 10% discount applicable if I decide to purchase the cable?


----------



## twister6

dhc0329 said:


> I am about to audition the code 51 through musicteck. Is this 10% discount applicable if I decide to purchase the cable?



I think in your case you should ask Musicteck directly


----------



## edwardsean

dhc0329 said:


> I am about to audition the code 51 through musicteck. Is this 10% discount applicable if I decide to purchase the cable?



Fantastic! Please share your impressions of the cable when you can, esp. in comparison to the Horus and Leo2!


----------



## twister6

edwardsean said:


> Fantastic! Please share your impressions of the cable when you can, esp. in comparison to the Horus and Leo2!



Was that a question for me?


----------



## edwardsean

twister6 said:


> Was that a question for me?



Not originally, but yes please!!


----------



## dhc0329

twister6 said:


> Was that a question for me?



Why are you not posting the Code 51 review already? Are you getting lazy lately or is it because holiday season? 
Let's get it on, bro!


----------



## Paul Zhang

twister6 said:


> Was that a question for me?




YESSSSSS!! YESSSSSSS!! i wanna know too!! hahahaha!!


----------



## Paul Zhang

dhc0329 said:


> I am about to audition the code 51 through musicteck. Is this 10% discount applicable if I decide to purchase the cable?




Hi bro, Unfortunately the *10% upgrade discount* are strictly for "_Bespoke_" and upgrade to "_8 cores_" only. Existing cables has to be send in for the upgrades.


----------



## dhc0329

Aight mr. Chow Yun-Fat..it would have been a perfect incentive to keep the cable 
although I still havent seen the cable yet.


----------



## twister6

dhc0329 said:


> Why are you not posting the Code 51 review already? Are you getting lazy lately or is it because holiday season?
> Let's get it on, bro!



You want me to post a full review about a product I only received a few days ago?


----------



## dhc0329

twister6 said:


> You want me to post a full review about a product I only received a few days ago?



Yeah why not. Just a mini teaser? 
I will take your review any time..


----------



## twister6

dhc0329 said:


> Yeah why not. Just a mini teaser?
> I will take your review any time..



Tbh, I got burned out with the latest batch of my DAP reviews, and now want to take a break from it.  So, will work on cable review next.

You want a mini teaser?  In some way, I found Code 51 to be like a crossover between Leo II and Horus.  It takes the best of Leo II low end enhancement and the best of Horus mids transparency and micro-detail enhancement without overemphasizing anything.  Of course, enhancements are pair up dependent, based on the original baseline signature of IEM you are dealing with.


----------



## edwardsean

twister6 said:


> Tbh, I got burned out with the latest batch of my DAP reviews, and now want to take a break from it.  So, will work on cable review next.
> 
> You want a mini teaser?  In some way, I found Code 51 to be like a crossover between Leo II and Horus.  It takes the best of Leo II low end enhancement and the best of Horus mids transparency and micro-detail enhancement without overemphasizing anything.  Of course, enhancements are pair up dependent, based on the original baseline signature of IEM you are dealing with.



Thanks for the preview Twister. I'm really looking forward to your review, because the other review so far had no comparison to the Horus, and because I just throughly enjoy your reviews. 

Some questions for the review if you please:

As a Horus owner I'm really curious if the Code51 just takes its best parts and combines it with LeoII or pushes beyond both. I adore the liquid transparency and resolution of the Horus, so more of that would be astonishing and welcome. I love the low end treatment of the LeoII, though I find too much of that for me with the Octa. This combination sounds fantastic. However, for such a significant outlay I would hope for a gains that surpass the strengths of both, and also improvements in imaging/soundstage. 

No rush though. I'm sure listening on such granular levels takes its toll. I so appreciate you taking the time and effort to do so when I know, at times, it risks turning a joy into a chore. I would heartily support any pace that would preserve your enjoyment of audio simply as a lover of music.


----------



## dhc0329

twister6 said:


> Tbh, I got burned out with the latest batch of my DAP reviews, and now want to take a break from it.  So, will work on cable review next.
> 
> You want a mini teaser?  In some way, I found Code 51 to be like a crossover between Leo II and Horus.  It takes the best of Leo II low end enhancement and the best of Horus mids transparency and micro-detail enhancement without overemphasizing anything.  Of course, enhancements are pair up dependent, based on the original baseline signature of IEM you are dealing with.



This is quite promising. I didn't quite enjoy horus although it is quite revealing and transparent but no fun. I thought leo2 had the best synergy with Solaris on dx228. 
If Code 51 is all that you described on Solaris, it would be a great success.


----------



## dhc0329 (Dec 20, 2019)

I got the Code 51 today and it's definitely a winner. This is the best match I've found for Solaris and dx228ex. The bass goes very deep, fluid
and grand while bringing the transparency to its fullest. The separation and clarity is remarkable. On other hand I am not too sure if it's a good fit
for U18. A little too surgical to my taste. I've only auditioned for a couple of hours, so it's just a quick impression.

After hearing this organic sounding cable I may considering selling off my leo2 octa. The cable's quite light and ergonomically superior to 8x wire
with the acceptable level of microphonics. The cable was new but still sent to me as a demo, so I am returning it and getting the mmcx/4.4 mm termination shortly.


----------



## edwardsean

dhc0329 said:


> I got the Code 51 today and it's definitely a winner. This is the best match I've found for Solaris and dx228ex. The bass goes very deep, fluid
> and grand while bringing the transparency to its fullest. The separation and clarity is remarkable. On other hand I am not too sure if it's a good fit
> for U18. A little too surgical to my taste. I've only auditioned for a couple of hours, so it's just a quick impression.
> 
> ...



It's great to hear your impression of the 51. How do you find it compares to the Horus?


----------



## dhc0329

edwardsean said:


> It's great to hear your impression of the 51. How do you find it compares to the Horus?



They have a similar appearance in terms of color of cable (light gold tone). If horus is about the micro resolution, the code 51 achieves such resolution in 
more smooth, coherent fashion adding more emotion. The bass goes much deeper and realistic. Amazing bass response, indeed!  

As *twister* has accurately put it, this cable combines the best of horus and leo2 octa. I've tried many different top tier cables but this one brings 
my Solaris to next level of sound spectrum.


----------



## fokta (Dec 22, 2019)

*VOGUE CABLE TOUR IMPRESSION

 *
  

First, I would like to give thanks to Effect Audio for giving me a chance to participate the VOUGE CABLE tour and give Impressions for it.



Spoiler: Who am I



Who am I ? Father, Weekend Gamer, and I am just an Audio liker, who also believe in Cable…. Hehehe
I am low volume listening, Prefer WARM yet detail sound signature, still on denial of MIDCentric cup of tea, & very sensitive with HISS
For me, cable just a middle man of each end, and you can get great sound from it, if your DAP/Source and Cans/IEM produce have good sound….



Lets cut the crap.. and get to the point…

The following are the equipment that being used for my impression :
Source : Ibasso DX220 AMP1mk2, and DAC/AMP NX4DSD (required for certain task)
IEM : CFA SOLARIS with CustomArt Eartips, and TFZ KING (required for certain task)
   

Song Flac :
Zhao Peng - Ulaanbaatar Night
Tong Li – Starry Mood
Scorpions - Born to touch your feeling
Eagles - Hotel California (Live)
The black eyes peas - my hump
Chali XCX - Gone
Buckethead - Big Sur Moon
Billie Ellish - Xanny
Stephanie Poetri - I love you 3000
Dua Lipa – Don’t Start now

Build Quality :
1) Cable Material used is real. U talk about UP-OOC 26 AWG with Litz structure, where if you buy in DIY Market, you can still be trick even if you have experienced (self declare...hehehe)
2) the braiding really good, compare to non Boutique cable, VOUGE Cable really show different class.
3) I kinda dislike the jack used in VOUGE series. Well at least, buyer get more decent looking jack

Pic below is Braiding quality compare to DYI cable (cable 165)





Picture below : compare to cable 179, 8 Braid 26 AWG UP-OCC Copper CYRO (no Litz)


Picture below : the jack i mention...


Conductivity :
Using high resolution DMM please find the measurement as following (L+...L-...R+...R-...) in mOhm or 0,000 Ohm, based on cable length 1,2 Meters :
Maestro : 169,7... 224,1...194,1...174,2 mOhm
Virtuoso : 172,8... 190,3...186,6...243 mOhm
Grandioso : 173,5... 161,1...171,7...164,1mOhm
My opinion of the measurement is the Cable material used and also wiring retermination is real deal.


The following is my sound impression summary, based total around 40 hours listening to the cables.





Notes:
**1) *Female vocal recess, still detail.
**2) *Centralize sounding / Narrow Soundstage, reconfirm with IEM TFZ King, Cable 165 & DAC/AMP NX4DSD
**3) *The spark is there, but Hazzy…
**4) *in Low Volume, the dynamic still present…. TOP NOTCH
**5) *With SOLARIS, Spark present with the finest Detail
**6) *my HIGHLIGHT, amazed that this SPC still give Bass Slam better then Grandioso
**7) *Mid Centric is the highlight…
**8) *Reconfirm with NX4DSD and other source, the Soundstage is not as wide as Virtuoso. But better Depth then Virtuoso


My Impression Conclusion, IMHO:

In General, VOGUE Series used good cable Material and structure. That UP-OCC and LITZ structure really make dark background experience (IMHO, one of the reason why this is better then some stock cable). You will be rest assure that you get the real material when you buy it.
*Maestro *: Micro detail Tuning in Bass, Vocal & Treble, with compensation a bit at soundstage. Still capable of showing Limited Spark & clarity (upper Treble).
*Virtuoso* : Low Volume with dynamic performance (TOP NOCTH). Is SPC cable that Still capable having bass slam with superb Subbass/rumble.
*Grandioso *: The MidCentric sounding, and the best vocal experience from the VOUGE Series…

For me, CFA SOLARIS pair with Virtuoso is the best pairing from the VOUGE series…. Which can deliver Detail Rumble, Mid bass Slam, Still detail Vocal, good spark & clarity, and wide Soundstage…



My Concern...
- Maestro, congested soundstage, it seems EA tuning more on Micro detail and not on Soundstage, I compare these to 165 (4C 26 AWG UP-OCC Copper Cyro no Litz), and using TFZ KING to get that experienced… even using DAC/AMP NX4DSD, to clarify that.
- Virtuoso, PRICE… hehehe… With such tuning, you may get same or a bit better tuning with other DIY cable in that price bracket… Just saying and my honest opinion.
- Grandioso, Price, hmm.. hmmm….. hmmmmmm….. a side of MidCentric sounding, these cable tuning is quite too unique, Rumble and Airy was felt a bit roll off… seems the soundstage is not as wide as Virtuoso, but Grandioso still manage to give depth on it… Pairing with SOLARIS, will make Neutral sounding & more reference monitoring sounding (what am I Babling, I mean Boring)….


That's all, I like to thank you to Paul, Sandy and all Effect Audio team for this VOUGE demo tours, I am having fun doing this.
@bukumurah, TQ for helping me clarifying some issued due to my flu.

CHEERS,

edit : Hint
DX229 -> ifi earbuddy (*must) -> Grandioso -> SOLARIS : GOOD VOCAL, IMHO, its a budget Horus or CaliBURN (damn I used to call this Excalibur)


----------



## dhc0329

It's odd the cable can make the differences but code 51 delivers intense instrument separation. It's fun to choose and concentrate on one particular instrument while listening 
as there's no overshadowing. This would be perfect for listening on Jazz. The cable can sound thick at times but not necessarily warm cable I'd say so far.  The cable's still new..


----------



## Layman1

fokta said:


> *VOGUE CABLE TOUR IMPRESSION
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Just want to give some credit where it's due; this is an enormously helpful and well structured review. Many thanks on behalf of the community, and of course to EA for coming up with these tantalising products in the first place


----------



## Wes S (Dec 22, 2019)

fokta said:


> *VOGUE CABLE TOUR IMPRESSION
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great review!  This is in line with some of the other reviews, and is very helpful.  Synergy and preferences are all unique to the individual and with this info, one can determine which way to go.  Seems there is a cable for every situation, in the Vogue series.  I love my Maestro, and want to try the Virtuoso next.


----------



## Suyang

dhc0329 said:


> I got the Code 51 today and it's definitely a winner. This is the best match I've found for Solaris and dx228ex. The bass goes very deep, fluid
> and grand while bringing the transparency to its fullest. The separation and clarity is remarkable. On other hand I am not too sure if it's a good fit
> for U18. A little too surgical to my taste. I've only auditioned for a couple of hours, so it's just a quick impression.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you love it buddy, hopefully you may receive your cable ASAP 



fokta said:


> *VOGUE CABLE TOUR IMPRESSION
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wowwww, thats very informative and detailed, thanks for your input and good to hear that you find a good match with Solaris


----------



## mvvRAZ

The bespoke Leo Cleo - hands down the best synergy I’ve found for the Noir


----------



## Paul Zhang

It is with great pleasure that “Effect Audio” received the “HFN 2019 Large Pocket” award for our latest high performing flagship, the “Code 51” and the “HFN 2019 Hors Catégorie” for our 
ultra luxurious IEM the “King Arthur”! There’re no words to describe how honoured we are to receive such recognition from the good people of headfonia.com!  We thank all of y'all from the bottom of our heart for your relentless support throughout the years! It's a Christmas wish come true

https://www.headfonia.com/hfn-2019-...OCb0fzlIIjHO8aBsfkG3Mu93hACRBA70EZjsx8dAw_2iA


----------



## AudioAw2015

I bought the Maestro with an MMCX connector but I have a problem with the connection. It snaps in place but sits really shallow and loose with my JVC. My DIY cable and the stock cable snaps in just fine. Is the one on the Effect Audio fit for Shures/Westones only?


----------



## twister6

Here you go, my Code 51 review is up!!!  Enjoy


----------



## edwardsean

twister6 said:


> Here you go, my Code 51 review is up!!!  Enjoy



Thanks Twister! This was–exactly–the review I was looking for. I not only appreciated the aspects of your analysis but the sound wisdom you used to navigate through it all. The advice you gave was incredibly helpful in assessing the technical merits of Code51 vs. other cables.


----------



## twister6

edwardsean said:


> Thanks Twister! This was–exactly–the review I was looking for. I not only appreciated the aspects of your analysis but the sound wisdom you used to navigate through it all. The advice you gave was incredibly helpful in assessing the technical merits of Code51 vs. other cables.



I'm glad you enjoyed it!

Btw, any other fellow nerds saw what I did with the title of my review, '*3F45 EA*' ?


----------



## SeeSax

A new cable made its way into my stable today as I switch a few things over to 2.5mm, and I want to give a huge shout out to MusicTeck here in the states. They are the local distributor of EA cables and they are awesome to deal with each and every time I have the pleasure of purchasing a cable (or anything else). Yes the cable (EA Cleo/Leo) is amazing, but I'm still basking in the fact that yesterday I made the decision to purchase the cable and today it arrived via Express mail. They've been super helpful in answering all of my seemingly-endless questions and they've made the process of going down the rabbit hole with cables that much easier. 

Now, without further ado...

 

Without question one of the most beautiful cables I have had the pleasure of owning. While it's an 8-wire, the comfort is off the charts and the sound with Legend X is exactly what I was hoping for. Preserving that fun and amazing bass slam, details galore, sparkly treble and a massively expansive soundstage. I planned to also try this on the Noble Khan and Dream XLS, but I don't want to remove it now. Anyway, thanks for listening to my rant. 

-Collin-


----------



## mvvRAZ

SeeSax said:


> A new cable made its way into my stable today as I switch a few things over to 2.5mm, and I want to give a huge shout out to MusicTeck here in the states. They are the local distributor of EA cables and they are awesome to deal with each and every time I have the pleasure of purchasing a cable (or anything else). Yes the cable (EA Cleo/Leo) is amazing, but I'm still basking in the fact that yesterday I made the decision to purchase the cable and today it arrived via Express mail. They've been super helpful in answering all of my seemingly-endless questions and they've made the process of going down the rabbit hole with cables that much easier.
> 
> Now, without further ado...
> 
> ...


The Bespoke Leo-Cleo comfortably remains my favorite EA cable and makes for an amazing pairing with my Noir

Great purchase dude, congrats!


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> The Bespoke Leo-Cleo comfortably remains my favorite EA cable and makes for an amazing pairing with my Noir
> 
> Great purchase dude, congrats!



Wondering what the Leo/Cleo combo brings over a Leo Octa.. Any thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Paul Zhang

AudioAw2015 said:


> I bought the Maestro with an MMCX connector but I have a problem with the connection. It snaps in place but sits really shallow and loose with my JVC. My DIY cable and the stock cable snaps in just fine. Is the one on the Effect Audio fit for Shures/Westones only?



Hi @AudioAw2015 , i apologise for the late response, Can you send me more details via DM regarding about this problem you're facing? Cheers!


----------



## Paul Zhang

SeeSax said:


> A new cable made its way into my stable today as I switch a few things over to 2.5mm, and I want to give a huge shout out to MusicTeck here in the states. They are the local distributor of EA cables and they are awesome to deal with each and every time I have the pleasure of purchasing a cable (or anything else). Yes the cable (EA Cleo/Leo) is amazing, but I'm still basking in the fact that yesterday I made the decision to purchase the cable and today it arrived via Express mail. They've been super helpful in answering all of my seemingly-endless questions and they've made the process of going down the rabbit hole with cables that much easier.
> 
> Now, without further ado...
> 
> ...



Glad that you're enjoying our cables!! Dang this set up looks so sexy!!


----------



## Deferenz

Wyville said:


> Hi all, spent some time with a very special lady...
> 
> *Effect Audio Cleopatra - The Feminine Touch
> 
> *​



oh dear! How I’m supposed to stop wanting to buy another cable after I read reviews like this? It sounds like the Cleo and the Trio go really well together. Twister6 said a similar thing in his review of this cable. Damn it! I am going to have to tell my wife to hide my credit card.


----------



## Wyville

Deferenz said:


> oh dear! How I’m supposed to stop wanting to buy another cable after I read reviews like this? It sounds like the Cleo and the Trio go really well together. Twister6 said a similar thing in his review of this cable. Damn it! I am going to have to tell my wife to hide my credit card.


Yep, it is indeed a really good pairing and I used it a lot a couple of months ago. The cable itself is also really comfortable and very pretty. Just try to restrain yourself.


----------



## Paul Zhang

@Deferenz It's okay, you can hide your credit card, but just send me your credit card details....I'll process it for ya!!


----------



## Deferenz

Paul Zhang said:


> @Deferenz It's okay, you can hide your credit card, but just send me your credit card details....I'll process it for ya!!



We could have a deal...how about processing a charge for the Ares II but you actually send me the Horus. 


Oh well, I have to try!


----------



## twister6

Just ran a blind test with Code 51 vs Horus pigtail adapters.  People argue if they can or can't hear the difference between cables, so I wanted to find out if the same goes for adapters.  The cable is typically 1.2m, pigtail adapters about 6" with a wire part being only 2.5"-3".   Typically, I prefer pigtail adapters since they extend the cable instead of extending the plug, so it looks cleaner.  In theory, shouldn't be a big contributing factor since this is a short piece of wire, but in practice turned out to be a different story.

Tested it with LPGT, playing the same track at the same volume, using U18t w/Code 51, and my wife switching between Code 51 and Horus pigtail adapters while I'm not looking.  Got it right every single time, with Code 51 adapter giving a touch more body to the mids while Horus making it a touch brighter.  Very subtle difference, but with trained ears you can pick it up.  Again, all goes along with the conclusion of my Code 51 review, some people go for a perfection at a premium cost, especially when dealing with 4.4mm and 2.5mm flagship DAPs.

The picture below also shows the difference between thinner 26AWG Horus wires (the slightly longer pigtail adapter at the bottom) vs thicker 24AWG Code 51 wires (the one above it).  Still, both adapters feel supple.  And, Code 51 pigtail adapter also has matching titanium housing plugs.


----------



## mvvRAZ

twister6 said:


> Just ran a blind test with Code 51 vs Horus pigtail adapters.  People argue if they can or can't hear the difference between cables, so I wanted to find out if the same goes for adapters.  The cable is typically 1.2m, pigtail adapters about 6" with a wire part being only 2.5"-3".   Typically, I prefer pigtail adapters since they extend the cable instead of extending the plug, so it looks cleaner.  In theory, shouldn't be a big contributing factor since this is a short piece of wire, but in practice turned out to be a different story.
> 
> Tested it with LPGT, playing the same track at the same volume, using U18t w/Code 51, and my wife switching between Code 51 and Horus pigtail adapters while I'm not looking.  Got it right every single time, with Code 51 adapter giving a touch more body to the mids while Horus making it a touch brighter.  Very subtle difference, but with trained ears you can pick it up.  Again, all goes along with the conclusion of my Code 51 review, some people go for a perfection at a premium cost, especially when dealing with 4.4mm and 2.5mm flagship DAPs.
> 
> The picture below also shows the difference between thinner 26AWG Horus wires (the slightly longer pigtail adapter at the bottom) vs thicker 24AWG Code 51 wires (the one above it).  Still, both adapters feel supple.  And, Code 51 pigtail adapter also has matching titanium housing plugs.


"bUt WAs iT PROpErlY CoNDuCteD?"


----------



## mvvRAZ

Soooo I’ve had my Legend X for a few hours now and here are my preliminary thoughts and impressions:

1. Well, the bass. Let’s face it - that’s the first thing you’ll notice when you play the LX for the first time - I generally speaking don’t care too much about bass but boy am I loving it in the LX. The one and only IEM that can draw my attention to the bass and do so in a fun and enjoyable manner 
2. The level of technicality, but above all, the separation. The LX could never get away with this much bass if it weren’t perfectly separated from the midrange and treble. As I had stated in my impressions from the canjam, the LX maintains excellent clarity despite the sheer quantity of bass 
3. The soundstage - extremely wide, more so than deep I’d say. Pretty refreshing since most new TOTLs focus on depth instead of width and I’ve started missing a properly wide and big soundstage. 
4. The fit - maybe I should’ve mentioned that first, as those are the only UIEMs that I’ve put in my ears and thought, “well this is ****ing perfect” - absolutely amazing
5. In terms of shape, I’d say it’s hard to define the LX. I don’t think it has enough treble to be called an outright V, maybe more of an L? Warm and slightly dark I’d say, but paired with the plus sound silver + gold cable I’ve been able to add some more treble to the mix and loving it even more 
6. The absolute reference for pop, rock, hip hop, altrock and other similar genres. Nothing I’ve heard comes close to what the LX delivers
7. I’ll definitely wait a while before reviewing. It’s an IEM that is extremely fun and easy to like, but I am not sure just how much of that can be attributed to a honeymoon 


A huge thank you to @Paul Zhang for the delayed BF discount and the swift delivery of the LX!  

Very excited to be trying it out with different EA cables and maybe get a Horus to pair it with


----------



## Suyang

Happy New Year Headfiers!!!

Wish all of you a joyous 2020 with full of happiness, peace, and prosperity!!!

In 2020 we will be bringing you more exciting news and products to amaze in you anyways, please stay tuned with us and wait for the news and wishes come true

PS: or if you have any wishes, you can let us know first to make it higher chances to come true


----------



## Deferenz

Suyang said:


> PS: or if you have any wishes, you can let us know first to make it higher chances to come true



My New Years wish would be to be able to trial some of the EA cables in my home so that I could see which one is best for my set up before I look to purchase. My nearest distributor is HifiHeadphones in Susses UK. Is there a possibility that this could happen?


----------



## Wyville

Deferenz said:


> My New Years wish would be to be able to trial some of the EA cables in my home so that I could see which one is best for my set up before I look to purchase. My nearest distributor is HifiHeadphones in Susses UK. Is there a possibility that this could happen?


Maybe you can have a chat with @Oscar-HiFi to see if you might possibly borrow a demo unit? I honestly don’t know if they do that sort of thing, but Oscar is a great guy and very helpful in my experience. (I think I bought the first EA cable HiFiHeadphones sold. )


----------



## mvvRAZ

Suyang said:


> Happy New Year Headfiers!!!
> 
> Wish all of you a joyous 2020 with full of happiness, peace, and prosperity!!!
> 
> ...


My wish - plugs that match the splits


----------



## Deferenz

Wyville said:


> Maybe you can have a chat with @Oscar-HiFi to see if you might possibly borrow a demo unit? I honestly don’t know if they do that sort of thing, but Oscar is a great guy and very helpful in my experience. (I think I bought the first EA cable HiFiHeadphones sold. )



Good idea. I wasn't sure if EA had to authorise this or if it was down to the actual distributor.


----------



## Deferenz

Is anyone able to compare the EA Cleopatra with the PW Audio 2 wire & 4 wire?

Im looking to see which has the better bass, mids clarity and ideally not to high/harsh a treble.


----------



## Paul Zhang

I have been craving for some rumble and tumble these days, Decided to share my most recent set-up! Gotta say these bad boys sounds WILDDDDDD!!


----------



## dhc0329

The code 51 is the best cable I've ever had providing the intense separation in grand scale. Great job EA! One concern I have is about the titanium part in the middle
which is a little heavy on ears, which I am hoping that I will get used to...


----------



## Suyang

Deferenz said:


> My New Years wish would be to be able to trial some of the EA cables in my home so that I could see which one is best for my set up before I look to purchase. My nearest distributor is HifiHeadphones in Susses UK. Is there a possibility that this could happen?



Any particular cable you are looking for? Maybe we can make this wish comes true



dhc0329 said:


> The code 51 is the best cable I've ever had providing the intense separation in grand scale. Great job EA! One concern I have is about the titanium part in the middle
> which is a little heavy on ears, which I am hoping that I will get used to...



Glad to hear you love it congrats become a CODE 51 owner!!! And thanks for the feedback, we have tried hard to make it a reasonable weight, will definitely take note of that when we design the next product 


mvvRAZ said:


> My wish - plugs that match the splits



Thanks Michael, you mean your Cleo Octa and Leo II+Cleo Octa right


----------



## Paul Zhang

dhc0329 said:


> The code 51 is the best cable I've ever had providing the intense separation in grand scale. Great job EA! One concern I have is about the titanium part in the middle
> which is a little heavy on ears, which I am hoping that I will get used to...




Appreciate your kind words @dhc0329 it meant a lot to us! Thank you!I believe you'll get use to the titanium Y split


----------



## mvvRAZ

Suyang said:


> Any particular cable you are looking for? Maybe we can make this wish comes true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I’d say heritage and hall of fame could really benefit from plugs with unique designs


----------



## Suyang

mvvRAZ said:


> Yeah I’d say heritage and hall of fame could really benefit from plugs with unique designs


I can imaging how sick that Horus will looks like if a Rose Gold Design Connector and plug, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Suyang said:


> I can imaging how sick that Horus will looks like if a Rose Gold Design Connector and plug, thanks for the suggestion.


I agree, it would be drop dead gorgeous!

The cleopatra could have a square silver plug similar to the case shape, etc etc


----------



## Deferenz

Suyang said:


> Any particular cable you are looking for? Maybe we can make this wish comes true



The three that I would love to try are; Cleopatra, Lionidas II, and Horus.

My set-up would be:  64 Audio Trio >> 'new cable' >> Cayin N6ii : and so I am am looking for something that would fit in nicely with this.


----------



## Suyang

Deferenz said:


> The three that I would love to try are; Cleopatra, Lionidas II, and Horus.
> 
> My set-up would be:  64 Audio Trio >> 'new cable' >> Cayin N6ii : and so I am am looking for something that would fit in nicely with this.



@Paul Zhang is there any possible way we can make his dream come true


----------



## Paul Zhang

Deferenz said:


> The three that I would love to try are; Cleopatra, Lionidas II, and Horus.
> 
> My set-up would be:  64 Audio Trio >> 'new cable' >> Cayin N6ii : and so I am am looking for something that would fit in nicely with this.



@Deferenz  I think we can work something out for you  drop me a DM i'll see what i can do for ya!!


----------



## hshock76

I am currently using a Horus with NW-WM1Z & IER-Z1R and am looking at an upgrade in the near future.

Would it make more sense to upgrade the Horus to Horus+Leo II Bespoke or go straight to Code 51 considering that Code 51 seems to marry the best of both Horus & Leo II or does it add more to that combination.

Thanks.


----------



## dhc0329

hshock76 said:


> I am currently using a Horus with NW-WM1Z & IER-Z1R and am looking at an upgrade in the near future.
> 
> Would it make more sense to upgrade the Horus to Horus+Leo II Bespoke or go straight to Code 51 considering that Code 51 seems to marry the best of both Horus & Leo II or does it add more to that combination.
> 
> Thanks.



You may want to testdrive the Code51 before making the decision as this cable's not cheap. You can contact Musicteck for a free testdrive. 
I found this cable to be amazing but synergy is more important.


----------



## hshock76

Totally agree on the synergy part and yes will need to audit the Code51 to evaluate whether there is a big jump in SQ from Horus plus the fact that the cost of upgrading the Horus to bespoke is a fraction of the a new Code51

I was thinking it will be more easier to locate a demo for the Code51 but not the Bespoke Horus+Leo II so maybe @Paul Zhang can provide some inputs.


----------



## Paul Zhang

hshock76 said:


> Totally agree on the synergy part and yes will need to audit the Code51 to evaluate whether there is a big jump in SQ from Horus plus the fact that the cost of upgrading the Horus to bespoke is a fraction of the a new Code51
> 
> I was thinking it will be more easier to locate a demo for the Code51 but not the Bespoke Horus+Leo II so maybe @Paul Zhang can provide some inputs.





hshock76 said:


> I am currently using a Horus with NW-WM1Z & IER-Z1R and am looking at an upgrade in the near future.
> 
> Would it make more sense to upgrade the Horus to Horus+Leo II Bespoke or go straight to Code 51 considering that Code 51 seems to marry the best of both Horus & Leo II or does it add more to that combination.
> 
> Thanks.




I have been using the "Leo II" x "Horus" for an extended amount of time and it's one of my favourite fusion at this moment, the 2 wires works simultaneously and synergise in perfect harmony. I felt that the sound projection sounded all the more melodious than before, But if you're looking for pin point accuracy and dynamically referenced projection of tonality, then you'll need to give the "51" a try!


----------



## hshock76

@Paul Zhang Thanks for the feedback.

I'll be back in SG on the week of 20th Jan for CNY so will try to drop by your office to test both cables if they are available. Cheers.


----------



## Paul Zhang

hshock76 said:


> @Paul Zhang Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I'll be back in SG on the week of 20th Jan for CNY so will try to drop by your office to test both cables if they are available. Cheers.



Sure bro! see you here!


----------



## officerdibble

Suyang said:


> Happy New Year Headfiers!!!
> 
> Wish all of you a joyous 2020 with full of happiness, peace, and prosperity!!!
> 
> ...



Yes - Happy New Year.

I wish to connect my Westone B30 IEMs to the EA Virtuoso MMCX 2.5 balanced cable - with a 10% discount!


----------



## Paul Zhang

officerdibble said:


> Yes - Happy New Year.
> 
> I wish to connect my Westone B30 IEMs to the EA Virtuoso MMCX 2.5 balanced cable - with a 10% discount!


----------



## Zhuyaj

Hi, guys. I'm new to this thread and want to know if there are any comparisons of the bespoke Horus + Leonidas vs Code 51 anywhere. I want to make a purchase but i can't find anywhere in Socal to test currently and wasnt able to find a review online.

Thanks!


----------



## hshock76

Zhuyaj said:


> Hi, guys. I'm new to this thread and want to know if there are any comparisons of the bespoke Horus + Leonidas vs Code 51 anywhere. I want to make a purchase but i can't find anywhere in Socal to test currently and wasnt able to find a review online.
> 
> Thanks!



I asked for Paul's feedback on the same comparison and below was his reply. However, nothing beats auditioning the actual products with your IEMs as synergy is just as important. Someone mentioned that you could contact Musicteck for demo sets which will allow you a 3 day audition period at a fee. Hope this helps.


"I have been using the "Leo II" x "Horus" for an extended amount of time and it's one of my favourite fusion at this moment, the 2 wires works simultaneously and synergise in perfect harmony. I felt that the sound projection sounded all the more melodious than before, But if you're looking for pin point accuracy and dynamically referenced projection of tonality, then you'll need to give the "51" a try!"


----------



## Zhuyaj

hshock76 said:


> I asked for Paul's feedback on the same comparison and below was his reply. However, nothing beats auditioning the actual products with your IEMs as synergy is just as important. Someone mentioned that you could contact Musicteck for demo sets which will allow you a 3 day audition period at a fee. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> "I have been using the "Leo II" x "Horus" for an extended amount of time and it's one of my favourite fusion at this moment, the 2 wires works simultaneously and synergise in perfect harmony. I felt that the sound projection sounded all the more melodious than before, But if you're looking for pin point accuracy and dynamically referenced projection of tonality, then you'll need to give the "51" a try!"



Thanks, hshock76! Ill give Musicteck a call/msg to see how that auditioning process works and report back.


----------



## Paul Zhang

The widely acclaimed, “Leonidas II OCTA” has won the hearts of many with its technical brilliancy. This time, we’ve been chosen by "Headfonics" to receive the award “Best Cable” of the Year 2019! We’re deeply humbled by this recognition and we would like to extend our gratitude to all of our fans out there for their support! It has been a good haul for us in the year 2019, to see our hard work turn into fruition. Rest assure, We’ll continue to push our boundaries and bring the best to all of y’all! Stay tune with us! Cheers!

https://headfonics.com/2019/12/our-top-gear-awards-for-2019/


----------



## Seyley

As an aside, can anyone get into the Effect Audio website, getting back malicious link flags. I've not managed to get in for ages. Using Mailwarebytes, Kaspersky and even BT are reporting issues....!


----------



## Layman1

Seyley said:


> As an aside, can anyone get into the Effect Audio website, getting back malicious link flags. I've not managed to get in for ages. Using Mailwarebytes, Kaspersky and even BT are reporting issues....!



Am based in England, UK as well 
I just successfully loaded the website at the following address:
https://www.effectaudio.com
Not sure if deleting/resetting cookies in your browser would help?


----------



## NovaFlyer

Seyley said:


> As an aside, can anyone get into the Effect Audio website, getting back malicious link flags. I've not managed to get in for ages. Using Mailwarebytes, Kaspersky and even BT are reporting issues....!



Based in the US and no issues for me either, and haven't had any over the last few weeks, same url as @Layman1 https://www.effectaudio.com

Have you tried another browser?


----------



## Zhuyaj

No issuse in US. Just bought some wires the other day matter of fact.


----------



## fokta

Pairing Solaris OG with DX220 AMP8EX-FE with Janus D cable...
Dynamic sounds that put Vocal as main highlights...  more reference sounding IMHO... 

Still prefer Janus B for Solaris OG...
unique sounding comes from unique Material & tuning... I liked...


----------



## singleended5863

fokta said:


> Still prefer Janus B for Solaris OG...
> unique sounding comes from unique Material & tuning... I liked...



I also prefer Janus B for Phantom and DX220.


----------



## fokta

singleended5863 said:


> I also prefer Janus B for Phantom and DX220.


True.. even make me wonder, I thought I am midcentric, and still JANUS B is my cup of tea... the wonder of your own ear... hahaha...


----------



## Paul Zhang

Hi @Seyley, maybe you can try clearing your cache? See if it helps?? I've tried logging in with chrome and safari, didn't experience any problem at all. https://www.effectaudio.com/


----------



## SBranson

I ordered a cable a month ago..  They were a bit late in shipping it (12 days) but the tracking number only seems to work on the Singpost site not my domestic service.
Anyone else experience this?  The cable apparently landed in Canada a week ago but it's still not here and tracking through Canadapost doesn't recognize the tracking number.
Maybe it's not sent in a way that is trackable but I haven't heard back from EA so I thought I'd ask here.
Not truly worried yet just typical impatience.


----------



## Paul Zhang

SBranson said:


> I ordered a cable a month ago..  They were a bit late in shipping it (12 days) but the tracking number only seems to work on the Singpost site not my domestic service.
> Anyone else experience this?  The cable apparently landed in Canada a week ago but it's still not here and tracking through Canadapost doesn't recognize the tracking number.
> Maybe it's not sent in a way that is trackable but I haven't heard back from EA so I thought I'd ask here.
> Not truly worried yet just typical impatience.



Hi @SBranson! do you mind sending me a DM, let me assist you from there! Cheers!


----------



## SBranson

Paul Zhang said:


> Hi @SBranson! do you mind sending me a DM, let me assist you from there! Cheers!



Thanks for the help.  Turns out that the tracking doesn’t work past reaching Canada so it’s just typical slow mail service.  Hopefully it’ll be here soon.


----------



## Paul Zhang

Let me know when you've received your cables aight!


----------



## corygrapher

I am looking for a pair of upgrade cables for my SE5WAY-ult monitors, selecting from either Horus or Leo-ii-octa (same price range). Which one is better? Any advice would be appreciatable. Thanks.

Cory


----------



## Paul Zhang

corygrapher said:


> I am looking for a pair of upgrade cables for my SE5WAY-ult monitors, selecting from either Horus or Leo-ii-octa (same price range). Which one is better? Any advice would be appreciatable. Thanks.
> 
> Cory



Both cables are highly competent with one and other and to be honest and it's really a tough call to choose between this 2 models. Ultimately it boils down to what you're sound you're looking to achieve as i felt that the projection of "Horus" inclines towards a neutral tonality , it enhances the transparency and resolution of the sound it projects. Whereas for the Leonidas II, it sounds thicker and fuller, with incredible texture highlighted on the midrange. 

For comfort wise, The "Horus" 4 wire configuration will definitely be more favourable because you can't feel it's presence when you don the cables,It's that comfortable.  The "Leonidas II" on the other hand would be slightly heavier but not much of a concern as it remains supple. I hope this explains,  Cheers!


----------



## corygrapher

Paul Zhang said:


> Both cables are highly competent with one and other and to be honest and it's really a tough call to choose between this 2 models. Ultimately it boils down to what you're sound you're looking to achieve as i felt that the projection of "Horus" inclines towards a neutral tonality , it enhances the transparency and resolution of the sound it projects. Whereas for the Leonidas II, it sounds thicker and fuller, with incredible texture highlighted on the midrange.
> 
> For comfort wise, The "Horus" 4 wire configuration will definitely be more favourable because you can't feel it's presence when you don the cables,It's that comfortable.  The "Leonidas II" on the other hand would be slightly heavier but not much of a concern as it remains supple. I hope this explains,  Cheers!



Thank you for your reply. I'd take that the horus is an uncolored, balanced cable, while the leo-ii has an extended, forward, aggressive mid, is that correct?


----------



## edwardsean

corygrapher said:


> Thank you for your reply. I'd take that the horus is an uncolored, balanced cable, while the leo-ii has an extended, forward, aggressive mid, is that correct?



IMO, I wouldn't use the words "aggressive" or "forward" to describe the mids on the Leo II Octa. When Paul says the LeoII mids are "thicker" and "fuller" that is accurate. It's not that the mids are necessarily more "in your face" on the Z axis. They take up more space "laterally" in the X,Y axes. Also the Octa adds more weight all around especially in the mid-bass downward.

At the same time the Horus is not thin or strident sounding at all, merely transparent. It also has a a kind of fulness, that, to my ears, is more natural and more precisely follows the timbral contours of the source sound.

The choice, of course, will come down to your system and tastes, whether you're looking a thicker or clearer sound.


----------



## Zhuyaj (Jan 17, 2020)

Just dropped in today!
   



Thanks for the ultra fast shipping, @Paul Zhang!

Btw, @Paul Zhang, will you guys be at Namm show 2020??

Will give a listen on my U18t and report back.


----------



## twister6

Zhuyaj said:


> Just dropped in today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U18t + C51 is my favorite pair up at the current moment as well!


----------



## SBranson

Paul Zhang said:


> Let me know when you've received your cables aight!



Picked up the cable from the Post Office today (had to sign).  Canadapost was very slow but thanks to @Paul Zhang for the gracious offers of assistance.


----------



## Paul Zhang

Zhuyaj said:


> Just dropped in today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure Bro!! Can't wait to get your feedback of the 51!!


----------



## Suyang

Zhuyaj said:


> Just dropped in today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!!! Welcome to EA Fam!!!


----------



## marcusd

*Code 51 review is up!*

This one of those times that I found it super easy to distinguish not only the character but the technical traits of a cable when paired with some good monitors. Really top-notch stuff.

https://headfonics.com/2020/01/effect-audio-code-51-review/


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Thank you so much for the Christmas gift Effect Audio! I loved! (via draw on Facebook and Instagram)


----------



## NovaFlyer

marcusd said:


> *Code 51 review is up!*
> 
> This one of those times that I found it super easy to distinguish not only the character but the technical traits of a cable when paired with some good monitors. Really top-notch stuff.
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2020/01/effect-audio-code-51-review/



Nice review. Also liked how you also explained some of the technical details on page 1, great for a newbie like myself.


----------



## marcusd

NovaFlyer said:


> Nice review. Also liked how you also explained some of the technical details on page 1, great for a newbie like myself.



Most welcome. I have always enjoyed researching things like this.


----------



## Deferenz

marcusd said:


> *Code 51 review is up!*
> 
> This one of those times that I found it super easy to distinguish not only the character but the technical traits of a cable when paired with some good monitors. Really top-notch stuff.
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2020/01/effect-audio-code-51-review/



Really good review. Code 51 sounds awesome. I like that you did the testing with the 64 Audio Trio. I now know it’s is a good pairing.


----------



## marcusd

Deferenz said:


> Really good review. Code 51 sounds awesome. I like that you did the testing with the 64 Audio Trio. I now know it’s is a good pairing.



Thanks, Code 51 really laps up a good DD.


----------



## Deezel177

Hot on the heels of @marcusd's review is my first look at the Code 51!

*A First Look: Effect Audio Code 51*


----------



## Suyang

Deezel177 said:


> Hot on the heels of @marcusd's review is my first look at the Code 51!
> 
> *A First Look: Effect Audio Code 51*
> 
> ​


Look at those beautiful photos, AMAZING!


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Hot on the heels of @marcusd's review is my first look at the Code 51!
> 
> *A First Look: Effect Audio Code 51*
> 
> ​


I was about to say the same thing as @Suyang, very very good pictures there Daniel! That must have been a real challenge. Not just capturing the details and getting the bokeh right, but also keeping everything dust-free.


----------



## Deezel177

Suyang said:


> Look at those beautiful photos, AMAZING!



Cheers, Suyang. Your gorgeous products make it easy. 



Wyville said:


> I was about to say the same thing as @Suyang, very very good pictures there Daniel! That must have been a real challenge. Not just capturing the details and getting the bokeh right, but also keeping everything dust-free.



Thanks, man. I can't tell you how chuffed I am that you've noticed the dust-free-ness. Photoshopping away specks of dust is literally where 90% of my time editing photos is spent. Heck, it's the only reason my Dream XLS review isn't out yet.  But, I think that attention to detail is necessary for the best possible output, and I'm happy that there are at least a few out there who recognise and appreciate the effort.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Thanks, man. I can't tell you how chuffed I am that you've noticed the dust-free-ness. Photoshopping away specks of dust is literally where 90% of my time editing photos is spent. Heck, it's the only reason my Dream XLS review isn't out yet.  But, I think that attention to detail is necessary for the best possible output, and I'm happy that there are at least a few out there who recognise and appreciate the effort.


Really well done! Dust is always a major problem for me because I don't have software to remove it. Perhaps a good thing I still don't have that macro lens. Not sure my OCD could cope.


----------



## marcusd

Deezel177 said:


> Cheers, Suyang. Your gorgeous products make it easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, man. I can't tell you how chuffed I am that you've noticed the dust-free-ness. Photoshopping away specks of dust is literally where 90% of my time editing photos is spent. Heck, it's the only reason my Dream XLS review isn't out yet.  But, I think that attention to detail is necessary for the best possible output, and I'm happy that there are at least a few out there who recognise and appreciate the effort.



Dust in Asia lol.. always a challenge


----------



## mvvRAZ

Every time @Deezel177 reviews and likes something I know I'm in trouble... Especially if it's made out of unobtanium 

The good news is a friend and I have made a pact to set a monthly budget for each other so them decisions should become at least a little more sensible


----------



## corygrapher

I have a problem with registering an account on effect audio website, and I am seeking for help. I have tried to register an account using 4 different emails (gmail, yahoo, hotmail, and edu), but I have not received any confirmation email with the "confirmation code" or anything. So I cannot login with the accounts that I have registered. Any advice?


----------



## corygrapher

corygrapher said:


> I have a problem with registering an account on effect audio website, and I am seeking for help. I have tried to register an account using 4 different emails (gmail, yahoo, hotmail, and edu), but I have not received any confirmation email with the "confirmation code" or anything. So I cannot login with the accounts that I have registered. Any advice?



I have checked junk/spam and anywhere else in my mailbox. And I have also sent emails to info@effectaudio.com and eric@effectaudio.com but got no responses. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## twister6

corygrapher said:


> I have a problem with registering an account on effect audio website, and I am seeking for help. I have tried to register an account using 4 different emails (gmail, yahoo, hotmail, and edu), but I have not received any confirmation email with the "confirmation code" or anything. So I cannot login with the accounts that I have registered. Any advice?



Maybe easier to deal with Musicteck since they are EA official US distributor?  Or do you need something custom?  Also, keep in mind it's CNY time now.


----------



## corygrapher

twister6 said:


> Maybe easier to deal with Musicteck since they are EA official US distributor?  Or do you need something custom?  Also, keep in mind it's CNY time now.



It has been a week since I emailed info@ea. Maybe it’s due to CNY holidays.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Deezel177 said:


> Hot on the heels of @marcusd's review is my first look at the Code 51!
> 
> *A First Look: Effect Audio Code 51*
> 
> ​


Great initial impression...like the attention to detail about the packaging.  As others have said, great pics.  Do you do all your post in Photoshop or do you also use Lightroom?


----------



## Deezel177

NovaFlyer said:


> Great initial impression...like the attention to detail about the packaging.  As others have said, great pics.  Do you do all your post in Photoshop or do you also use Lightroom?



Thanks! I always edit initially in Lightroom (colour, light, cropping, etc.). Then, I go to Photoshop to remove whatever dust, reflections or other imperfections I find in the image.


----------



## dhc0329

I've tried and owned so many audio cables but code 51 surely surpasses in all aspect including ergonomics, sound, usability, etc. 
The cable costing more than the price of some totl Daps and IEMs this wouldn't be a surprise but still this is a remarkable cable
which I can feel the differences. I just wish the Dap/IEM vendors would stick to one standard so I don't have to deal with all these adapters.


----------



## mvvRAZ

dhc0329 said:


> I've tried and owned so many audio cables but code 51 surely surpasses in all aspect including ergonomics, sound, usability, etc.
> The cable costing more than the price of some totl Daps and IEMs this wouldn't be a surprise but still this is a remarkable cable
> which I can feel the differences. I just wish the Dap/IEM vendors would stick to one standard so I don't have to deal with all these adapters.


3.5 single ended #MasterRace


----------



## Samuel777

Hi, i'm selling my brand new cable :
Bespoke Ares ll 8-wire - 2 Pins (0.78) - 2.5mm Bal. cable 
if interested, please PM me


----------



## SeeSax

@dhc0329 that's high praise and I believe it for the Code51. I saw that you're selling your Horus - could you speak to the comfort of the two? Is one more comfortable than the other, given the different wire gauges, or perhaps one is more stiff than the other? Thanks for any thoughts!

-Collin-


----------



## fiascogarcia

dhc0329 said:


> I've tried and owned so many audio cables but code 51 surely surpasses in all aspect including ergonomics, sound, usability, etc.
> The cable costing more than the price of some totl Daps and IEMs this wouldn't be a surprise but still this is a remarkable cable
> which I can feel the differences. I just wish the Dap/IEM vendors would stick to one standard so I don't have to deal with all these adapters.


Well, it may be headed that way. Sony, Lotoo, Cayin have 4.4mm, among others, so we just have to get A&K on board.


----------



## dhc0329 (Jan 31, 2020)

SeeSax said:


> @dhc0329 that's high praise and I believe it for the Code51. I saw that you're selling your Horus - could you speak to the comfort of the two? Is one more comfortable than the other, given the different wire gauges, or perhaps one is more stiff than the other? Thanks for any thoughts!
> -Collin-



Given the thickness of cable Horus is still lighter but didn't feel much difference in comfort. I was a bit concern about the titanium Y splitter of Code51 being too heavy on ears
but soon I realized it was just about the right amount weight for best ergonomics. The Horus appears to be stiffer and have a little more microphonics than Code51 although
the level of cable noise on these is not of significance.


----------



## dhc0329

fiascogarcia said:


> Well, it may be headed that way. Sony, Lotoo, Cayin have 4.4mm, among others, so we just have to get A&K on board.



As proud (?) and stubborn as they are, they would never budge. It's not just the jack but look at their EQ. It's basically non-functional but they say it's best for you. 
They are the Apple of portal dap..we tell what is good for you. If you don't like it, take a hike.


----------



## twister6

dhc0329 said:


> As proud (?) and stubborn as they are, they would never budge. It's not just the jack but look at their EQ. It's basically non-functional but they say it's best for you.
> They are the Apple of portal dap..we tell what is good for you. If you don't like it, take a hike.



As I said before, 2.5mm was A&K thing, 4.4mm was Sony thing.  To adapt 4.4mm for A&K means accepting the defeat.  Don't think it will happen


----------



## GuyForkes

Hey guys, I've just gotten a used Thor II+ cable and the heat shrink ear hooks are really uncomfortable. They are too long, loop too big and sort of flare out at the back of my ear. I was wondering if it was possible (and advisable) to just cut off the heat shrinks. I'd probably want to leave a little of it (3mm) at the point of the connectors to provide strain relief. Any suggestions on how I can do this? Thanks!


----------



## SBranson

GuyForkes said:


> Hey guys, I've just gotten a used Thor II+ cable and the heat shrink ear hooks are really uncomfortable. They are too long, loop too big and sort of flare out at the back of my ear. I was wondering if it was possible (and advisable) to just cut off the heat shrinks. I'd probably want to leave a little of it (3mm) at the point of the connectors to provide strain relief. Any suggestions on how I can do this? Thanks!



You can use a heat gun (very carefull)  or maybe a hair dryer to warm up the loop and bend it to tighten the loop radius and hold it while it cools and it should stay in the new shape.  I’ve done it several times with different cables.


----------



## edwardsean

SBranson said:


> You can use a heat gun (very carefull)  or maybe a hair dryer to warm up the loop and bend it to tighten the loop radius and hold it while it cools and it should stay in the new shape.  I’ve done it several times with different cables.



Ditto. I would avoid a hardware heat gun. You would have to work very carefully but fast too. There's a risk you could melt or bun the insulator. If you don't have a temp. controlled hot air unit, a hair dryer would be safer and work out fine.


----------



## SBranson

edwardsean said:


> Ditto. I would avoid a hardware heat gun. You would have to work very carefully but fast too. There's a risk you could melt or bun the insulator. If you don't have a temp. controlled hot air unit, a hair dryer would be safer and work out fine.



Ive used a heat gun and as long as my fingers are in the blast then I know I’m not getting it too hot but yeah a hair dryer is safer if a little slower


----------



## edwardsean

SBranson said:


> Ive used a heat gun and as long as my fingers are in the blast then I know I’m not getting it too hot but yeah a hair dryer is safer if a little slower



I'm sure it depends on the heat gun you have, and it definitely can be done. However, as we know, heat guns are generally designed for high heat applications like stripping paint and not this kind of fine work. 

You only need to do this once, and if you mess it up it would be hard to fix, so taking it safe and slow is the way to go.


----------



## SBranson (Feb 4, 2020)

Whatever works for you..  But you’re right.  I’ve used heat guns a lot so I’m very familiar with them.  If you aren’t then definitely try the hair dryer


----------



## GuyForkes

Thanks a lot guys, I'll give it a shot


----------



## macdonjh

fiascogarcia said:


> Well, it may be headed that way. Sony, Lotoo, Cayin have 4.4mm, among others, so we just have to get A&K on board.


I've never understood the 4.4mm connector.  Why five conductors?  Why so big when many applications are for portable audio where small is an advantage.  I'm happy with the 2.5mm balanced connector.


----------



## aaf evo

macdonjh said:


> I've never understood the 4.4mm connector.  Why five conductors?  Why so big when many applications are for portable audio where small is an advantage.  I'm happy with the 2.5mm balanced connector.



4.4mm is far more durable than 2.5mm, after using it extensively I see no disadvantages of 4.4mm over 2.5mm.


----------



## macdonjh

aaf evo said:


> 4.4mm is far more durable than 2.5mm, after using it extensively I see no disadvantages of 4.4mm over 2.5mm.


I've never broken a connector, any connector, so I can't get excited about a 4.4mm connector being more durable.  To me they are crazy big for what is for me a portable pursuit where smallness is an advantage.  I still want to know what that fifth wire is for...

I may end up in mvvRAZ territory in this respect, though.  I heard a huge difference using a balanced cable with a couple of pairs of headphones.  Not so much, though, with IEMs.  So I may end up with the 3.5mm unbalanced as my standard anyway.


----------



## aaf evo

macdonjh said:


> I've never broken a connector, any connector, so I can't get excited about a 4.4mm connector being more durable.  To me they are crazy big for what is for me a portable pursuit where smallness is an advantage.  I still want to know what that fifth wire is for...
> 
> I may end up in mvvRAZ territory in this respect, though.  I heard a huge difference using a balanced cable with a couple of pairs of headphones.  Not so much, though, with IEMs.  So I may end up with the 3.5mm unbalanced as my standard anyway.



It’s all down to the implementation on the DAP. Some DAPs I’ve heard virtually no difference between SE and balanced whereas others I’ve heard SE to be considerably worse in terms of dynamics and background. It just varies IMO


----------



## Deezel177

macdonjh said:


> I've never broken a connector, any connector, so I can't get excited about a 4.4mm connector being more durable.  To me they are crazy big for what is for me a portable pursuit where smallness is an advantage.  I still want to know what that fifth wire is for...
> 
> I may end up in mvvRAZ territory in this respect, though.  I heard a huge difference using a balanced cable with a couple of pairs of headphones.  Not so much, though, with IEMs.  So I may end up with the 3.5mm unbalanced as my standard anyway.



I've had a 2.5mm plug bend inside a DAP and completely rip the socket out when I went to unplug it. I've also seen lots of slanted 2.5mm plugs on cables out of the box, possibly because they're too thin to reliably make straight and QC properly. I've never had those issues with the 4.4mm connector, and I've never had a scenario where they were too big either. They fit perfectly fine in every case I've ever used, and they barely feel any heavier than the 2.5mm ones. It's not like you're suddenly carrying a 4-pin XLR plug on your IEMs. So, 4.4mm is definitely the way to go for me.

The fifth wire can be used for additional grounding with cables like Han Sound Audio's Venom. Whereas, if you were using a 2.5mm plug, you'd need an extra 3.5mm connector to connect to the DAP's SE port for the shielding to work, almost like a little tail hanging out the end of the cable. But, yeah, otherwise, it isn't really used I don't think. Again, the main advantage to me is in the durability.


----------



## dhc0329

Once you had a chance to bend your 2.5mm plug you will realize it's not that hard to bend the thing. I had one bent putting the AK1000 with the cable inside my pocket. 
One thing I really like about 4.4mm is that it sits in so tight and secure.


----------



## SBranson

I've snagged cables and even tore a 3.5mm pin off the plug..  I had a decent aftermarket cable in 2.5 that came slightly bent and annoyed me to no end sticking out crooked from my AK player...    Definitely prefer the 4.4mm on something like a DAP..  I'll take the 2.5 on my BTR5 though..


----------



## twister6

Deezel177 said:


> I've had a 2.5mm plug bend inside a DAP and completely rip the socket out when I went to unplug it. I've also seen lots of slanted 2.5mm plugs on cables out of the box, possibly because they're too thin to reliably make straight and QC properly. I've never had those issues with the 4.4mm connector, and I've never had a scenario where they were too big either. They fit perfectly fine in every case I've ever used, and they barely feel any heavier than the 2.5mm ones. It's not like you're suddenly carrying a 4-pin XLR plug on your IEMs. So, 4.4mm is definitely the way to go for me.
> 
> The fifth wire can be used for additional grounding with cables like Han Sound Audio's Venom. Whereas, if you were using a 2.5mm plug, you'd need an extra 3.5mm connector to connect to the DAP's SE port for the shielding to work, almost like a little tail hanging out the end of the cable. But, yeah, otherwise, it isn't really used I don't think. Again, the main advantage to me is in the durability.



and to add to Daniel's reply, besides higher durability and added ground (otherwise 4pin balanced connection doesn't have a separate ground), another benefit of 4.4mm is larger area of signal contact which decreases the impedance.  When you are conducting electric signal, you want to keep your resistance as low as possible, and larger contact area of 4.4mm plug/socket will have it lower in comparison to 2.5mm.


----------



## Wes S

SBranson said:


> I've snagged cables and even tore a 3.5mm pin off the plug..  I had a decent aftermarket cable in 2.5 that came slightly bent and annoyed me to no end sticking out crooked from my AK player...    Definitely prefer the 4.4mm on something like a DAP..  I'll take the 2.5 on my BTR5 though..


Every 2.5mm I have owned is slightly crooked and I have a bad case of OCD, and it bugs me to no end.  Glad to know, I am not alone!


----------



## macdonjh

aaf evo said:


> It’s all down to the implementation on the DAP. Some DAPs I’ve heard virtually no difference between SE and balanced whereas others I’ve heard SE to be considerably worse in terms of dynamics and background. It just varies IMO



Interesting.  I "headphone roll" much more than I source roll.  Perhaps that's why I haven't noticed the balanced/ SE difference that much.



Deezel177 said:


> I've had a 2.5mm plug bend inside a DAP and completely rip the socket out when I went to unplug it. I've also seen lots of slanted 2.5mm plugs on cables out of the box, possibly because they're too thin to reliably make straight and QC properly. I've never had those issues with the 4.4mm connector, and I've never had a scenario where they were too big either. They fit perfectly fine in every case I've ever used, and they barely feel any heavier than the 2.5mm ones. It's not like you're suddenly carrying a 4-pin XLR plug on your IEMs. So, 4.4mm is definitely the way to go for me.
> 
> The fifth wire can be used for additional grounding with cables like Han Sound Audio's Venom. Whereas, if you were using a 2.5mm plug, you'd need an extra 3.5mm connector to connect to the DAP's SE port for the shielding to work, almost like a little tail hanging out the end of the cable. But, yeah, otherwise, it isn't really used I don't think. Again, the main advantage to me is in the durability.



I haven't had the QA/QC problems with 2.5mm connectors you've had.  I get that a 4.4mm plug will fit a 4.4mm socket.  When I referred to the size of the plug, I was really thinking of how big to socket is.  I have a hard time imagining a 4.4mm socket in my little AK70 Mk II, let alone my AK Jr.  One of the things I like about those DAPs is how small they are.  

Thanks for that explanation about "wire #5", I never thought about that.  I have a cable exactly as you describe (with the additional 3.5mm plug) for connecting my AK70 Mk II to my home amp.  Without the extra grounding  pigtail, hum was awful.  Props to David Choy at Triton Audio (shameless plug) for making the cable for me.  I can't understand why AK can't ground the AK70 like everyone else grounds their stuff.



dhc0329 said:


> Once you had a chance to bend your 2.5mm plug you will realize it's not that hard to bend the thing. I had one bent putting the AK1000 with the cable inside my pocket.
> One thing I really like about 4.4mm is that it sits in so tight and secure.



Perhaps.  With my current cable inventory I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed I don't bend any connectors.  I'm not on-the-go that often, most of the listening I do is seated once I reach my destination.  No buses or trains for commuting where I live, just lots of cars.

Thanks, everyone, for the explanations and your experiences.  I am at least mildly rooting for a default standard to emerge, even if it's the 4.4mm.  I'd be happy to have my favorite cables reterminated if I could use them with any DAP I wanted when ever I wanted.


----------



## SBranson

Wes S said:


> Every 2.5mm I have owned is slightly crooked and I have a bad case of OCD, and it bugs me to no end.  Glad to know, I am not alone!



You’re definitely not alone.  I was tempted to try and straighten it but knowing myself that would’ve ended in disaster..


----------



## macdonjh

SBranson said:


> You’re definitely not alone.  I was tempted to try and straighten it but knowing myself that would’ve ended in disaster..


Agreed.  Straightening bent metal parts rarely ends well.


----------



## Deferenz

I spent a couple of hours at HifiHeadphones today trying out a selection of Effect Audio cables. My aim was to find something that I thought paired well with the tia Trio and Cayin N6ii. I was looking for something that kept a bit of thump in the low end, but at the same time gave a boost and clarity to the mids and highs.

The cables tried were; Thor Silver II, Eros II+, Lionheart, Thor Silver II+, Leonidas II and Horus.

The Horus was really good and fitted my requirements quite well. Sadly it’s a bit out of my price range at the moment and so that ended there. After everything I had read about it, I really wanted the Leonidas II to be a match, but although the clarity of the mids and highs were really good, for my preference, it just didn’t have enough in the low end. The Thor Silver II and Lionheart were nice, but for my set up they were a little too smooth and relaxed. The Thor Silver II+ however seemed to fit the bill and give me what I was looking for. To my ears it had great synergy with the Trio and N6ii. But then I was thrown a curve ball with a late intro of the Eros II+. This cable also had great synergy with my set up. I then spent a bit of time moving back and forth between the Thor and the Eros. Both had pros and cons when compared to each other, but in the end I decided to buy the Thor Silver II+. Now the wait begins until it’s delivered.

A big thanks to Oscar for letting me demo the cables and for his help and knowledge during my decision process.


----------



## Paul Zhang (Feb 16, 2020)

Effect Audio is working with "DROP" to present to you the Ultimate entry cable, The “Origin” !! Check it out via the link @
https://drop.com/buy/93588?vendor_key=ee36fbc7fe963a106f36427c26cdd72a Don't miss out!!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Paul Zhang said:


> Effect Audio has teamed up with DROP to present to you the Ultimate entry cable, The “Origin” !! Check it out via the link @
> https://drop.com/buy/93588?vendor_key=ee36fbc7fe963a106f36427c26cdd72a Don't miss out!!



May have to take advantage of this.  I think the Origin would be a great travel cable while flying, etc when I'm using a bluetooth connection to my iPhone.


----------



## Deferenz

Paul Zhang said:


> Effect Audio has teamed up with DROP to present to you the Ultimate entry cable, The “Origin” !! Check it out via the link @
> https://drop.com/buy/93588?vendor_key=ee36fbc7fe963a106f36427c26cdd72a Don't miss out!!


Is this more entry level than the Vogue Series?


----------



## SBranson

Definitely wondering how this would compare to the Grandioso SPC..  I just recently got the Maestro cable for my work iem and I‘m really enjoying it.  Quite an improvement over the stock Noble cable.


----------



## Dollar2

I just ordered it to have a SE cable rather than the stock cable I have


----------



## havenglory

Paul Zhang said:


> Effect Audio has teamed up with DROP to present to you the Ultimate entry cable, The “Origin” !! Check it out via the link @
> https://drop.com/buy/93588?vendor_key=ee36fbc7fe963a106f36427c26cdd72a Don't miss out!!


Hi, is the 2.5mm termination balanced?
Thank you!


----------



## Paul Zhang

Deferenz said:


> Is this more entry level than the Vogue Series?


Yupp, it's the ultimate entry cable! it was first launch at CANJAM NYC last year! the intention was to reel in non "EA" customer to get a glimpse of the amazing build and enjoy the sound of our product! 


SBranson said:


> Definitely wondering how this would compare to the Grandioso SPC..  I just recently got the Maestro cable for my work iem and I‘m really enjoying it.  Quite an improvement over the stock Noble cable.


The "Grandioso"vwill definitely be more superior than the "origin" in terms of sound projection due to it's engineering and material. 


havenglory said:


> Hi, is the 2.5mm termination balanced?
> Thank you!


The "Origin" comes in both 2.5 and 3.5mm configuration


----------



## Suyang

Recommendation Needed!!! Bugatti or Land Rover or Porsche??


----------



## twister6

Suyang said:


> Recommendation Needed!!! Bugatti or Land Rover or Porsche??



The one with a better visual contrast in a less busy picture, which is the last one with orange Porsche (?).


----------



## Deferenz

Land Rover. Buy British.

Doing my bit for the economy post Brexit !


----------



## macdonjh

The color of the Bugatti sets of the IEMs better.  Everyone knows when spending a quarter-million or more, color is the most important consideration.  You don't want to look stupid.  Just think about Justin B. and his purple Lamborghini.


----------



## Wyville

macdonjh said:


> The color of the Bugatti sets of the IEMs better.  Everyone knows when spending a quarter-million or more, color is the most important consideration.  You don't want to look stupid.  Just think about Justin B. and his purple Lamborghini.


Reminds me of these custom coloured supercars parked illegally outside Harrods in London. Qatar royals or not, you still get clamped...






Love the Porsche set, but I also have a soft spot for the Erlkönig.


----------



## macdonjh

Seems like kind of a waste to have cars like that in London.  Sure, several million might see you driving them... at 50 kph.  Fewer people, but more fun in Qatar, perhaps.


----------



## SupperTime

Most affordable effect audio cable that tames the sibilance in the treble section?


----------



## Wes S

SupperTime said:


> Most affordable effect audio cable that tames the sibilance in the treble section?


Without a doubt, EA Maestro fits the bill.


----------



## Ghisy

havenglory said:


> Hi, is the 2.5mm termination balanced?
> Thank you!


@Paul Zhang, hi, I'd like to know this as well please!


----------



## fiascogarcia

Ghisy said:


> @Paul Zhang, hi, I'd like to know this as well please!


I may be mistaken, but I've never seen a 2.5mm that isn't balanced.  Only the 3.5 and 6.4mm plugs.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Deezel177

havenglory said:


> Hi, is the 2.5mm termination balanced?
> Thank you!





Ghisy said:


> @Paul Zhang, hi, I'd like to know this as well please!





fiascogarcia said:


> I may be mistaken, but I've never seen a 2.5mm that isn't balanced.  Only the 3.5 and 6.4mm plugs.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



Indeed, all 2.5mm terminations should be balanced TRRS.


----------



## rickles

Thinking this one is unlikely, but has anyone compared the Cleopatra (4 wire) to the Thor II Silver (8 wire)?  I think they're about the same price?


----------



## Paul Zhang (Feb 17, 2020)

*SPACE by Effect Audio (Opening Lucky Draw)*


1.     Like & Share "*SPACE" by Effect Audio* Facebook page, and TAG a friend under this post to get a _10% off _on all purchase in “SPACE” retail store!


2.    Visit “SPACE” store and stand a chance to to win the EA “Cleopatra” cable worth _$999_ and Empire Ears “EVR” UIEM worth _$888_*,* Lucky draw will take place IN STORE only.


3.    Spend more than _$500_ dollar at “SPACE”, and get an additional chance to win the Empire Ears “Phantom X” UIEM worth _$3299_!



*Lucky Draw prizes includes a $200 cash back voucher, Vogue Series Cables…... and many more! 
Don’t miss out all this fabulous deals, limited quantity only!! lucky draw till March 31st 2020 !! we’ll see you in *SPACE*.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

@Paul Zhang , EA Origin's Drop orders have ended. Do you have a forecast to return?


----------



## Paul Zhang

Vitor Valeri said:


> @Paul Zhang , EA Origin's Drop orders have ended. Do you have a forecast to return?



We'll have to wait for further notice for any re-release


----------



## Elite_Force

Looking for the smoothest and musical cable of entry or mid-level, with warm-neutral or neutral sound signature, and for sure, without additional accent on treble. Would be thankful for a piece of advice here.


----------



## Deferenz

Elite_Force said:


> Looking for the smoothest and musical cable of entry or mid-level, with warm-neutral or neutral sound signature, and for sure, without additional accent on treble. Would be thankful for a piece of advice here.


Ha ha...fresh from the PW Audio board, two cables that I thought were smooth, musical with a touch of warmth from EA were the mid level Lionheart and the Thor Silver II.


----------



## Wyville (Feb 18, 2020)

Elite_Force said:


> Looking for the smoothest and musical cable of entry or mid-level, with warm-neutral or neutral sound signature, and for sure, without additional accent on treble. Would be thankful for a piece of advice here.


I would suggest Eros II, possibly Lionheart, but the latter is quite expensive.

Edit: Forgot to ask, what IEMs are you looking to pair it with?


----------



## Elite_Force

Wyville said:


> I would suggest Eros II, possibly Lionheart, but the latter is quite expensive.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to ask, what IEMs are you looking to pair it with?


It is going to be Sony M9 + N6ii/E01, which we discussed in PM recently


----------



## Wyville

Elite_Force said:


> It is going to be Sony M9 + N6ii/E01, which we discussed in PM recently


Oh yeah, haha! Sorry, been very busy lately.


----------



## Elite_Force

Deferenz said:


> Ha ha...fresh from the PW Audio board, two cables that I thought were smooth, musical with a touch of warmth from EA were the mid level Lionheart and the Thor Silver II.



Dita Oslo is in the same price range as Lionheart and the Thor Silver II, but in addition has that option for multiple-terminations, which might come in handy.


----------



## Suyang (Feb 20, 2020)

Are you looking for a full set of Code 51 for your IEM, DAC, DAP?
View attachment 3 1.jpg
View attachment 1 1.jpg
View attachment 2 1.jpg


----------



## Paul Zhang

Elite_Force said:


> Looking for the smoothest and musical cable of entry or mid-level, with warm-neutral or neutral sound signature, and for sure, without additional accent on treble. Would be thankful for a piece of advice here.



Hey bro!! maybe you'll like to check out the "Lionheart" cable from our "Heritage" series!! It's a mid-range cable and the sound characteristic is amazing!! The cable's mid delivers a smooth and natural warmth, the lower timbre has a very well controlled resonance and the treble projects transparency with an airy touch, I feel that'll be something that will suit your budget and taste!


----------



## proedros

Lionheart pairs great with my Zeus XR m very nice cable


----------



## Paul Zhang

Wanna experience how VE "Elysium" and Effect Audio's "Code 51" ignite musical sparks? C'mon down to Space by Effect Audio and be the first few to audition the latest "Code 51" accessories!! Not only that, you can also stand a chance to win amazing prizes with us in our *"EA" Lucky draw 

Prizes includes, the enchanting "EA Cleopatra" worth $999, the "Empire Ears Phantom X" worth $3299 and many more*
What are you waiting for?!?! Don't sleep on these fabulous draws!! We'll see you in "Space" 
View attachment 11191303.jpg
View attachment 11191304.jpg
View attachment 11191305.jpg


----------



## Deferenz

Paul Zhang said:


> Wanna experience how VE "Elysium" and Effect Audio's "Code 51" ignite musical sparks? C'mon down to Space by Effect Audio and be the first few to audition the latest "Code 51" accessories!! Not only that, you can also stand a chance to win amazing prizes with us in our *"EA" Lucky draw
> 
> Prizes includes, the enchanting "EA Cleopatra" worth $999, the "Empire Ears Phantom X" worth $3299 and many more*
> What are you waiting for?!?! Don't sleep on these fabulous draws!! We'll see you in "Space"


Paul, is Space a physical store or just online?


----------



## tim0chan

Deferenz said:


> Paul, is Space a physical store or just online?


Physical in Singapore


----------



## Nick Chia

Hi All,

Just a quick introduction here.

My name is Nick and I'm a new admin for Effect Audio on this thread.

Do feel free to contact me should you have any questions on EA and our products/services and I'll assist to the best of my abilities.

Look forward to hearing from you guys!


----------



## Deferenz

My Thor Silver II+ has arrived. I’m looking forward to giving it a spin with the Trio and the Legend X.


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> My Thor Silver II+ has arrived. I’m looking forward to giving it a spin with the Trio and the Legend X.


Nice looking cable!  I am really interested in this one, and especially the fact it is the + version.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Deferenz said:


> My Thor Silver II+ has arrived. I’m looking forward to giving it a spin with the Trio and the Legend X.


Looking forward to hearing your impressions with the Legend X


----------



## Nick Chia

BRAND NEW PRODUCT LAUNCH

T-minus 1 to something spectacular

Stay tune at 3pm (Singapore Time) tomorrow for the brand new product launch

#HorusX


----------



## Deferenz

I’ve burned the Thor Silver II+ for 30 hours so far. This is out of an iMac and I’m using a basic 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter to connect. I’ve had a listen with the Trio and I’m hearing a clear crisp sound. This is more apparent on the highs. The mids need to come out more I think, and the lows need a bit more work as I’m not really getting the bass impact that I heard when I first auditioned the cable at the store. Still got more hours to burn but I am liking what I hear so far. I haven’t listened to it on my DAP yet as I tend to burn on my iMac, but I think using the DAP will make a further improvement.


----------



## Nick Chia (Mar 1, 2020)

OFFICIALLY INTRODUCING THE HORUS X
(INCLUDING THE LIMITED EDITION 22AWG HORUS JUMBO)

Because we want to provide you with only the very best, we hereby present to you our brand new HORUS X.

The highlight of today's product launch is the introduction of the limited edition 22 AWG gold plated silver cables, Horus Jumbo (limited to only 10 units in the world)

Horus X | Horus Octa | Horus | Horus Jumbo

HORUS X
(USD 2499)

· 26 AWG  8 Wires
· Chrome Black Carbon Fibre Y-Split & Connector

1）
· Gold Plated Silver
· EA UltraFlexi TM Insulation

2）
· Gold Plated Silver
· Multi Sized Stranding
· EA UltraFlexi TM Insulation

HORUS OCTA
(USD 2999)

· 26 AWG  8 Wires
· Gold Plated Silver
· Multi Sized Stranding
· Gold Plated Carbon Fibre Y-Split & Connector
· EA UltraFlexi TM Insulation

HORUS
(USD 1399)

· 26 AWG 4 Wires
· Gold Plated Silver
· Multi Sized Stranding
· Superior PSquared / P-EA plugs
· EA Ferrite Guard Technology
· EA UltraFlexi TM Insulation

HORUS JUMBO (LIMITED EDITION, ONLY 10 UNITS AVAILABLE)
(USD 3499)

· 22 AWG 4 Wires
· Gold Plated Silver
· Multi Sized Stranding
· Gold Plated Carbon Fibre Y-Split & Connector
· EA UltraFlexi TM Insulation

Available and for sale now. Contact us for more information.


----------



## edwardsean

@Nick Chia, This is really interesting news. I'm trying to understand though the difference between the new Horus X and the old Horus Octa. Could let us know specifically how the new Horus X is different? 

Thanks!


----------



## hshock76

If I’m not wrong, I believe Horus X has 4 wires of gold plated silver + 4 wires of gold plated silver with multi sizing. Octa has 8 wires of gold plated silver all with multi sizing. I’m interested to know how this affects SQ though.


----------



## Paul Zhang (Mar 1, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> @Nick Chia, This is really interesting news. I'm trying to understand though the difference between the new Horus X and the old Horus Octa. Could let us know specifically how the new Horus X is different?
> 
> Thanks!




The difference between the "X" and "Octa" is that, we've incorporated two different types of Gold-Plated UP-OCC silver materials and geometry into "X's" 8-wire configuration. Whereas the Horus "OCTA" is an 8-wire using only a single type of Gold-Plated UP-OCC silver material and geometry. For a better understanding, you can refer to the geometry diagram posted by @Nick Chia 's in our "Horus X" launch post


----------



## hshock76

How does the SQ differ between the Horus Octa and Horus X?


----------



## edwardsean

hshock76 said:


> How does the SQ differ between the Horus Octa and Horus X?


That would be my question too. Could you give us a sketch of the general difference in sound between the Horus X vs. Octa?


----------



## Nick Chia

edwardsean said:


> That would be my question too. Could you give us a sketch of the general difference in sound between the Horus X vs. Octa?



Hi edwardsean and hshock76,

The general difference between the Horus X and Octa is that the Horus X provides more musicality while the Octa provides more dynamism. Depending on individual's preferences and needs, some may find the Horus X more suitable for them, while others may find the Octa more suitable. Hope this provided some clarity.


----------



## edwardsean

Nick Chia said:


> Hi edwardsean and hshock76,
> 
> The general difference between the Horus X and Octa is that the Horus X provides more musicality while the Octa provides more dynamism. Depending on individual's preferences and needs, some may find the Horus X more suitable for them, while others may find the Octa more suitable. Hope this provided some clarity.



That does. Thank you. "Dynamism" is fairly easy to unpack. Can I ask you to elaborate just a bit further on what you mean by the term, "musicality"? Some people use it to mean something like 1) "warmth" as opposed to a leaner signature. 2) Others, use it mean something like "more refined timbral delicacy." Can you specify a bit.


----------



## Nick Chia

edwardsean said:


> That does. Thank you. "Dynamism" is fairly easy to unpack. Can I ask you to elaborate just a bit further on what you mean by the term, "musicality"? Some people use it to mean something like 1) "warmth" as opposed to a leaner signature. 2) Others, use it mean something like "more refined timbral delicacy." Can you specify a bit.



Hi edwardsean,

Hmm, I would actually describe "Musicality" as some thing that produces a rich, innate tone that has a sentimental feel to it. So I wouldn't strictly categorise it into either of those 2 categories. That's my two cents.


----------



## mvvRAZ

So the price of the standard Horus has been reduced as a result of the new lineup?


----------



## Nick Chia

mvvRAZ said:


> So the price of the standard Horus has been reduced as a result of the new lineup?


Yes. That is correct. It is now retailing at USD 1399.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Nick Chia said:


> Yes. That is correct. It is now retailing at USD 1399.


Tempting..


----------



## Deferenz

I'm trying to get to grips with the Thor Silver II+ cable. It is a bit more forward in the mids and highs than I am used to, and this is despite me having a good demo before I put in my order. I normally list to music between 36 and 42 on my N6ii, but I am finding that I have to lower it to between 29 to 32 for the Thor. This could be brain burn as I'm so far used to copper type cables which I find generally warmer.

For my positives though, the cable is very crisp and clear, vocals are lovely on both male and female, good separation of instruments and the bass is definitely there doing its thing. I'm finding though that this is all based on the quality of the recording (just like for most other bits of gear really). One thing I wanted was a bit more meat in the mids and highs, and to be fair this is exactly what you get with the Thor Silver II+.

This is definitely a very good cable; I'm just not sure if it's my cup of tea yet. The jury is in session...


----------



## Paul Zhang

mvvRAZ said:


> Tempting..



@mvvRAZ


----------



## ValerieAnderson (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello Effect Audio,

My fellow audiophiles in China today show me this photo - a apology letter from you and admitting to your cable pins are 0.80 instead of 0.78mm. Which spoilt and cracked alot of CIEM.

Im glad to hear that you are recalling all cables for free testing and changing of all 2Pins. May i know how do i arrange for this service for all my EA cables as well as how do you take care of the shipping. Im currently living in California and will not be able to return to China for some time. This service is global for all your customers am i right?

Here is the apology letter link：
https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4478794263904028


----------



## Nick Chia

ValerieAnderson said:


> Hello Effect Audio,
> 
> My fellow audiophiles in China today show me this photo - a apology letter from you and admitting to your cable pins are 0.80 instead of 0.78mm. Which spoilt and cracked alot of CIEM.
> 
> ...



Hi ValerieAnderson,

Yes, this service is available to all of our global customers. Effect Audio is based in Singapore, so all the cables which are eligible for service would be shipped to Singapore. Please refer to the photo as attached for more information. Alternatively, you may follow our Facebook page for the latest updates, thank you.


----------



## hke3g2006

is the new code 51 affected???


----------



## Nick Chia

hke3g2006 said:


> is the new code 51 affected???



Hi, the affected cables are a small minority among the total cables sold. The issue does not affect product-specific models so I am unable to confirm if all or any of the Code 51 products are affected. The chances of a customer holding onto an affected product is slim though and EA is providing remedy solutions for free.

Do refer to our latest FB post on the situation here for further clarifications:
https://www.facebook.com/effectaudiosg/posts/10158034515497236


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Hana Yu said:


> *A big THANK-YOU to all of you who have signed up to join the Vogue tour!
> Sign up is now closed.*
> 
> I wish I could be more eloquent than this but words fail me.
> ...



When will EA bracelets be sent to users who participated in the World Tour?

Besides, I wanted to make an observation. Today I received a survey email for consumers from Effect Audio. While answering the questions asked, I remembered something I was about to report and I always forgot.

I already have the Effect Audio Thor II with the Y-Split mini for some years. Over time, the carbon detail got thinner, causing a relief at the junction between the metal and the carbon fiber. This relief causes noise when rubbing on my clothes (this didn't happen before, when the cable was younger).


----------



## Nick Chia

Vitor Valeri said:


> When will EA bracelets be sent to users who participated in the World Tour?
> 
> Besides, I wanted to make an observation. Today I received a survey email for consumers from Effect Audio. While answering the questions asked, I remembered something I was about to report and I always forgot.
> 
> I already have the Effect Audio Thor II with the Y-Split mini for some years. Over time, the carbon detail got thinner, causing a relief at the junction between the metal and the carbon fiber. This relief causes noise when rubbing on my clothes (this didn't happen before, when the cable was younger).



Well noted on the feedback, will let the survey team know about this as well. Thank you for participating in the survey!


----------



## edwardsean

Rei87 said:


> Ok so rather than respond to individual PMs asking on my thoughts on the improvements after swapping out all the EA parts to other brand connectors, I thought it may be more helpful to just post it as a open thought.
> 
> The changes made involved removing everything but the stock horus y-split. Frankly, I personally found the y-split rather understated, and hence subtly elegant in its design as opposed to the usual y-split. I appreciated the design, and hence kept it.
> Changes made:
> ...



This is an old post, but I'm looking to replace the 2-pin IEM connectors on my Horus. Does anyone know if the current model still uses brass pins? I would like to use TeCu pins. Toxic is sadly out of stock, but Audio Sanctuary has them from PW Audio.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The Grandioso review, now on Headfonia!

https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-grandioso-review/


----------



## Deferenz

Ultrainferno said:


> The Grandioso review, now on Headfonia!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-grandioso-review/


I've just read that. Nice review. I found the comparison with Eros II interesting.


----------



## Layman1

I thought I read somewhere that the Grandioso is copper and SPC, rather than copper and silver like the Eros? 
Can anyone officially clarify this? 
It would explain the cheaper price, although I understand that's also a result of improved efficiencies in the manufacturing process etc.
Anyway, what matters most is how it sounds of course, and there's quite a bit of positive feedback for that


----------



## Wes S (Mar 13, 2020)

Layman1 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the Grandioso is copper and SPC, rather than copper and silver like the Eros?
> Can anyone officially clarify this?
> It would explain the cheaper price, although I understand that's also a result of improved efficiencies in the manufacturing process etc.
> Anyway, what matters most is how it sounds of course, and there's quite a bit of positive feedback for that


Edited as I was wrong.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Here's a quote from EA's website:
_Succeeding our popular Eros II, Grandioso is a Hybrid cable employing ultra-purity OCC pure copper and pure silver materials

https://www.effectaudio.com/vogue-series/grandioso.html_


----------



## Wes S

WayneWoondirts said:


> Here's a quote from EA's website:
> _Succeeding our popular Eros II, Grandioso is a Hybrid cable employing ultra-purity OCC pure copper and pure silver materials
> 
> https://www.effectaudio.com/vogue-series/grandioso.html_


I stand corrected.


----------



## Layman1 (Mar 13, 2020)

WayneWoondirts said:


> Here's a quote from EA's website:
> _Succeeding our popular Eros II, Grandioso is a Hybrid cable employing ultra-purity OCC pure copper and pure silver materials
> 
> https://www.effectaudio.com/vogue-series/grandioso.html_



Just to mention, I did go to their website to check before I posted.
I read that exact description too, but it occurred to me that a silver plated copper cable (SPC) could also be described as being made of "_ultra-purity OCC pure copper and pure silver materials". _Since both materials are genuinely involved in the construction of an SPC cable too.

So it doesn't necessarily confirm that either of us is right or wrong I suppose 

Also, when posting on here, it can be hard to convey the spirit in which my comments were intended.
The thought about SPC just occurred to me and I thought it might be helpful to seek clarification.
It's not in any way intended as a criticism of Headfonia's review, which was both in-depth and helpful


----------



## Wes S

Layman1 said:


> Just to mention, I did go to their website to check before I posted.
> I read that exact description too, but it occurred to me that a silver plated copper cable (SPC) could also be described as being made of "_ultra-purity OCC pure copper and pure silver materials". _Since both materials are genuinely involved in the construction of an SPC cable too.
> 
> So it doesn't necessarily confirm that either of us is right or wrong I suppose
> ...


EA's description is quite vague, if you ask me.  I kind of still think it is spc, because of the pricing.


----------



## Suyang (Mar 17, 2020)

Layman1 said:


> Just to mention, I did go to their website to check before I posted.
> I read that exact description too, but it occurred to me that a silver plated copper cable (SPC) could also be described as being made of "_ultra-purity OCC pure copper and pure silver materials". _Since both materials are genuinely involved in the construction of an SPC cable too.
> 
> So it doesn't necessarily confirm that either of us is right or wrong I suppose
> ...



Hopefully my answer is official Grandioso is made of OCC Pure Copper and OCC Pure Silver Material. SPC material will not be described as Pure Silver material, at least not from EA 




Wes S said:


> EA's description is quite vague, if you ask me.  I kind of still think it is spc, because of the pricing.



Haha its hard to believe a 7N OCC Copper + 5N OCC Silver hybrid cable just costs $199 right? This is what Grandioso made of


----------



## Wes S

Suyang said:


> Hopefully my answer is official Grandioso is made of OCC Pure Copper and OCC Pure Silver Material. SPC material will not be described as Pure Silver material, at least not from EA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up.  That description makes more sense.


----------



## Layman1

Suyang said:


> SPC material will not be described as Pure Silver material, at least not from EA



This is one of the reasons why the EA brand is so highly regarded. Many thanks @Suyang for the clarification


----------



## Likeimthere

Has anyone had an issue with their LEO II cables?  My right channel has stopped working completely, and the left channel seems to be on a similar path to not working.  It did something like this a while back but started working again. . . now it just isn't working. . . hasn't been working for the last two weeks. . . anyone with similar problem?


----------



## edwardsean

Likeimthere said:


> Has anyone had an issue with their LEO II cables?  My right channel has stopped working completely, and the left channel seems to be on a similar path to not working.  It did something like this a while back but started working again. . . now it just isn't working. . . hasn't been working for the last two weeks. . . anyone with similar problem?



Did you check the audio jack connector? The barrel should just unscrew and you can see if any of the wires are losing contact with the metal contacts inside.


----------



## Likeimthere

edwardsean said:


> Did you check the audio jack connector? The barrel should just unscrew and you can see if any of the wires are losing contact with the metal contacts inside.



How would I even fix it if that is the case? I believe the insulation sleeve runs all the way to the end...?


----------



## edwardsean (Mar 19, 2020)

Likeimthere said:


> How would I even fix it if that is the case? I believe the insulation sleeve runs all the way to the end...?



If channels are cutting out, the most probable cause is the connector (provided there is nothing wrong with your music player). The audio jack connector is more likely than the IEM connectors because there is more strain on it. It's worth examining it yourself.

If you unscrew the barrel on that connector you'll see that the insulation goes to the bare solder contacts. Take a close look at the connections under good light and a magnifying glass if you have one. If you don't have a glass just use your phone's camera and get in close as you can without losing focus.

If you don't see anything, you could–gently–pull on those points of contact. If they're solid you won't do any damage at all. If a wire comes loose with a little tug, it was going to come off all on its own. You've found your problem.

If this is the issue, the fix is simple. Unfortunately, this is not something you can do unless you're comfortable with fine soldering work. One option would be to send it back to EA. I'm sure they would be happy to take care of you, but with the current situation, I think you would be looking at a long turn around time. The better option would be to spend a little money and get it resoldered locally. There are many gadget repair shops that work on phones and laptops (e.g., ubreakifix) and guitar repair shops (e.g., guitarworks), The job is so simple any one of them could do it for you cheap and quick.


----------



## Likeimthere (Mar 20, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> If channels are cutting out, the most probable cause is the connector (provided there is nothing wrong with your music player). The audio jack connector is more likely than the IEM connectors because there is more strain on it. It's worth examining it yourself.
> 
> If you unscrew the barrel on that connector you'll see that the insulation goes to the bare solder contacts. Take a close look at the connections under good light and a magnifying glass if you have one. If you don't have a glass just use your phone's camera and get in close as you can without losing focus.
> 
> ...



SNAP... I’ll try and see if I can take a look at it... thank you mucho mucho!!

So.... I took a look at the connections... 4 wires should have four solder contact points right?... I only counted three to the 2.5mm contact point but couldn’t find the fourth one..the fourth wire seemed to not be connected to anything at the bottom of the whole unit, but not sure if that means anything...


----------



## edwardsean

Likeimthere said:


> SNAP... I’ll try and see if I can take a look at it... thank you mucho mucho!!
> 
> So.... I took a look at the connections... 4 wires should have four solder contact points right?... I only counted three to the 2.5mm contact point but couldn’t find the fourth one..the fourth wire seemed to not be connected to anything at the bottom of the whole unit, but not sure if that means anything...



Okay, since you're running 2.5mm balanced, all four wires–must–be connected. The two contacts I circled in red are the right channel. If one of them is not connected, that is the problem. The other contact and the long terminal on the bottom are the left channel contacts. 

If this is the problem it is an easy fix as I said. Take it to one of this repair places and have them check all the connections. 

I do have to say though, if this is the issue, you have to look at what is causing so much strain on your wires. It is no easy to pull one of these connections loose. 

Hope this helps and you can get it fixed quickly. I know how frustrating it is to be without your favorite gear.


----------



## Nick Chia

ANNOUNCEMENT: CHANGES/UPGRADES TO SHIPMENT METHODS (EA ONLINE CUSTOMERS)

Dear Effect Audio Customers,

Due to the current Covid-19 situation, we’ve been encountering problems in terms of parcel delivery via normal shipping to certain countries. Parcels delivered to affected countries by normal shipping are said to be delayed due to the prevailing circumstances.

In order to resolve this issue and minimise the disruptions to all of our customers, Effect Audio shall be upgrading all of our shipping deliveries to express courier shipping (eg. DHL/FedEX/UPS,etc.) worldwide to any of our customer whose order has yet to been shipped. The delivery fees charged by Effect Audio shall remain the same at a flat USD 9.95 irregardless of whichever part of the world the parcel is sent to, in spite of this upgrade. The difference in cost shall be borne by Effect Audio as a service to our customers who are affected.

Moreover, Effect Audio strongly care about providing as safe an environment as possible for our customers, and that by arranging these express door-to-door delivery would allow our customers to receive their product in a quick manner while being able to enjoy their Effect Audio products in the safe and comfortable environment of their own home.

This arrangement is to stay indefinitely until further notice, and may change as the situation develops. In the meantime, we hope everyone stays safe and healthy as we ride through this situation hand-in-hand together.


NOTE: This announcement is only applicable for EA online customers. This shipping arrangement does not apply to the following countries/areas:

Mainland China
Taiwan
Hong Kong
South Korea


----------



## edwardsean

I posted earlier about replacing the IEM connectors on an EA Horus because of the possibility that the conductor material was bronze or brass. There was an old post that stated that the pins were brass. 

I got confirmation from @Nick Chia that the conductor material is in fact copper. This is a good thing as copper is a superior metal for the conductors.


----------



## Likeimthere

edwardsean said:


> Okay, since you're running 2.5mm balanced, all four wires–must–be connected. The two contacts I circled in red are the right channel. If one of them is not connected, that is the problem. The other contact and the long terminal on the bottom are the left channel contacts.
> 
> If this is the problem it is an easy fix as I said. Take it to one of this repair places and have them check all the connections.
> 
> ...



Easy fix yes . . . but I believe I'd rather send it back to Effect Audio to check. . . even if it means going without it for some time. . .  @Nick Chia or @Paul Zhang any idea how I can go about doing this considering all that is going on right now in the world please?  My cable is labeled as number 077, so it is one of the earlier made cables.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nick Chia

Likeimthere said:


> Easy fix yes . . . but I believe I'd rather send it back to Effect Audio to check. . . even if it means going without it for some time. . .  @Nick Chia or @Paul Zhang any idea how I can go about doing this considering all that is going on right now in the world please?  My cable is labeled as number 077, so it is one of the earlier made cables.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Hi there,

You may send the cable back to us for a check and we will advise accordingly if any repair is required (along with the charges). You would have to arrange for your own shipping for the cable to be sent to us though, or if you're willing to pay for the service, we could arrange for an express courier service to do a two-way pick up and delivery as well to Singapore and back.


----------



## Likeimthere

@Nick Chia PM sent.


----------



## Likeimthere

Well looks like I will have to send it back for repairs... lol anyone renting out their LEO II octa or Code 51 cables in the interim? Shoot me a PM if you’re feeling “generous”...


----------



## Nick Chia

It's been a slow week thus far


----------



## 52203 (Mar 27, 2020)

Anyone tried labkable titan au compare to code 51?

Since this code 51 really got my eyes.

Any SQ comparison between horus original / x / octa and code 51 if possible too?

thx a lot


----------



## twister6

52203 said:


> Anyone tried labkable titan au compare to code 51?
> 
> Since this code 51 really got my eyes.
> 
> ...



Hopefully in a very near future, horus / horus x / leo II octa / code 51


----------



## Nick Chia

Get a brand new Horus X cable for only USD 20?!

This April, the joke is on us!

Effect Audio is launching a coupon promotion where every customer can purchase USD 20 coupons and use the coupons to offset their other EA purchases.

Each purchase of a coupon enables the customer to one chance at a lucky draw where a brand new Horus X cable (worth USD 2499) will be given out to one lucky winner!

THIS IS NOT AN APRIL’S FOOL JOKE!

The grand draw will be live-streamed on both Facebook and WeChat on the 30th of April 2020, 8pm (Singapore Time). Effect Audio’s Managing Director and Founder, Suyang shall be doing the honours of the lucky draw during an Q & A session (To be held in both English and Mandarin).

Promotion Period: 1st April 2020 to 27th April 2020

This promotion is eligible worldwide and coupons can only be purchased through EA’s online store at:

https://www.effectaudio.com/coupon/ea-coupon.html

Terms and Conditions of Promotion:
* Coupons sold can only be used to offset purchases of EA products and are strictly non-refundable for cash.
* Coupons can only be used in blocks of USD 20, no change will be given for excess amounts.
* Effect Audio's decision on the lucky draw winner and usage of coupons is final and solely at Effect Audio's discretion

Let’s share some positivity amongst one another during this difficult times. Together, we shall overcome!

#WeShallOvercome #HorusX #EAFamily


----------



## mvvRAZ

Nick Chia said:


> Get a brand new Horus X cable for only USD 20?!
> 
> This April, the joke is on us!
> 
> ...


Looool that's an awesome campaign! 

Guess now would be a good time to snatch that Horus I've been eyeing and get myself a casual 70 coupons in the process


----------



## Spidermanxd

mvvRAZ said:


> Looool that's an awesome campaign!
> 
> Guess now would be a good time to snatch that Horus I've been eyeing and get myself a casual 70 coupons in the process


Bet it is a great marketing campaign, many people will be buying that $20 coupons, at the end EA will make a whole bunch of money, just take an example, you spending 70 coupons at $20 a piece that equal to $1400, there will be atleast 100 people will buying the couple and enter the draw, that is $20000 for a change to win a $2500 cable, ALL VENDORS out there, cables maker, iem, or anything in general should take this approach, this is like playing a lottery


----------



## mvvRAZ

Spidermanxd said:


> Bet it is a great marketing campaign, many people will be buying that $20 coupons, at the end EA will make a whole bunch of money, just take an example, you spending 70 coupons at $20 a piece that equal to $1400, there will be atleast 100 people will buying the couple and enter the draw, that is $20000 for a change to win a $2500 cable, ALL VENDORS out there, cables maker, iem, or anything in general should take this approach, this is like playing a lottery


Yeah like any lottery. The difference here is that if you wanted to buy something from EA anyways, now would be a great time as you also get a chance to win that cable  

I imagine however it would probably be a few people that have bought EA cables during April that all have loads and loads of tickets competing against one another


----------



## twister6 (Apr 5, 2020)

I won, I won!!! 

OK, I didn't, but X still marks the future review spot!!! 

  

Seems that idea behind it:

Horus - multi-sized stranding
Horus Octa - multi-sized stranding (doubled)
Horus X - multi-sized stranding + multi-strands gold plated silver

So, original Horus (as you can see from the picture above) has 4 gold-plated silver multi-sized stranded wires.  Horus Octa doubles it to 8 wires.  Horus X takes original 4 wires and adds another 4 multi-stands of gold-plated silver wires.  I know, it's a mouthful of multi-sized vs multi-strands, but there is an audible difference per what I hear so far.  Obviously, wires are doubled, so impedance will be lowered.  I can't say if the sound difference going to Horus X will be the same as going to Horus Octa since I don't have Octa.  But due to material cost, X is cheaper 

I need more time to gather detailed impressions, but did have a quick comparison session between Horus, Horus X, Leo II octa, and Code 51 (using U18t and LPGT).



and for now can just say that Horus X fits somewhere between the original Horus (extra treble sparkle) and Code 51 (extra body in lower mids) in terms of sound characteristics.

Btw, the new black CF finish of plug and y-split and black finish of connectors looks very sharp.

PS "ferrite guard tech" is a typo on pre-production packaging.  It was used in original Horus.


----------



## edwardsean

twister6 said:


> I won, I won!!!
> 
> OK, I didn't, but X still marks the future review spot!!!
> 
> ...



Twister, what an embarrassment of riches. Maybe you didn't win the drawing, but getting to feast for a while on these cables sounds like a pretty nice prize.


----------



## Levanter

Late to the party but...










DHC Symbiote V3 vs Leo II


----------



## NovaFlyer

Levanter said:


> Late to the party but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome cable, you will love it.  I got one last summer and use it with my Empire Ear Phantoms.  I also demo'd it with the LX and it was great with that IEM too.


----------



## Levanter

NovaFlyer said:


> Awesome cable, you will love it.  I got one last summer and use it with my Empire Ear Phantoms.  I also demo'd it with the LX and it was great with that IEM too.



Thanks, I only wished it came with the metal slider instead of the plastic one which kind of ruin what could be the perfect aesthetic combination. Instead the slightly cheaper Cleo got the metal slider lol.
Unless you jump up to Leo Octa version which is ridiculous just to get that metal slider lol


----------



## mvvRAZ

twister6 said:


> I won, I won!!!
> 
> OK, I didn't, but X still marks the future review spot!!!
> 
> ...


A quick question - do the new plugs still unscrew? That always drove me crazy with other EA cables


----------



## CrocodileDundee

mvvRAZ said:


> A quick question - do the new plugs still unscrew? That always drove me crazy with other EA cables


I though I was the only one with that problem


----------



## Deezel177

CrocodileDundee said:


> I though I was the only one with that problem



It was pretty major for some time. I covered it in a couple of my reviews. Though, at least in my experience, it looks like Effect have since resolved the issue. I haven't had it happen on my Eros II, Cleopatra, Vogue series cables or Code 51. By the way, reviews on the latter two are done and awaiting photos. Stay tuned.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deezel177 said:


> It was pretty major for some time. I covered it in a couple of my reviews. Though, at least in my experience, it looks like Effect have since resolved the issue. I haven't had it happen on my Eros II, Cleopatra, Vogue series cables or Code 51. By the way, reviews on the latter two are done and awaiting photos. Stay tuned.


Interesting - both my bespoke and my Cleopatra had it - i was contemplating re-terminating them but I sold them to a friend... might buy them back at some point and get eidolic plugs on them or something like that


----------



## Deezel177

mvvRAZ said:


> Interesting - both my bespoke and my Cleopatra had it - i was contemplating re-terminating them but I sold them to a friend... might buy them back at some point and get eidolic plugs on them or something like that



Ahh, I see. That's the advantage Eidolic and PlusSound have over Effect at the moment; screwing their sleeves directly onto the barrel, rather than using an adhesive like Effect do. The adhesive method does allow for a cleaner look, though.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deezel177 said:


> Ahh, I see. That's the advantage Eidolic and PlusSound have over Effect at the moment; screwing their sleeves directly onto the barrel, rather than using an adhesive like Effect do. The adhesive method does allow for a cleaner look, though.


I really like the PW hexagons and the Eletech designs too, but from what I’ve been told custom plugs are quite pricey for manufacturers to get


----------



## twister6

Deezel177 said:


> Ahh, I see. That's the advantage Eidolic and PlusSound have over Effect at the moment; screwing their sleeves directly onto the barrel, rather than using an adhesive like Effect do. The adhesive method does allow for a cleaner look, though.



Daniel, are you talking about 2pin connectors or the plug?  Vogue series is different, those budget custom plugs are glued.  I think all the connectors are glued as well, regardless of the series.  But the plugs in all their higher end cables have a housing which is screwed on, Horus, C51, Leo II, Cleo, etc


----------



## mvvRAZ

twister6 said:


> Daniel, are you talking about 2pin connectors or the plug?  Vogue series is different, those budget custom plugs are glued.  I think all the connectors are glued as well, regardless of the series.  But the plugs in all their higher end cables have a housing which is screwed on, Horus, C51, Leo II, Cleo, etc


I've had issues with the adhesive on the connectors as well in all honesty, where they've detached etc


----------



## Likeimthere

mvvRAZ said:


> I've had issues with the adhesive on the connectors as well in all honesty, where they've detached etc



That seems to be the case with my Leo II currently.  The right channel has stopped working, the left channel stops working sometimes, and on more than one occasion the barrel has unscrewed itself.  There is a disconnect somewhere in the chain, but when you look at the cable, nothing seems to be out of place, and I take good care of my devices. I still don't know what could have caused it.  I'm dreading having to send it out to get repaired, but seems to be the only choice now. . .


----------



## Deezel177

twister6 said:


> Daniel, are you talking about 2pin connectors or the plug?  Vogue series is different, those budget custom plugs are glued.  I think all the connectors are glued as well, regardless of the series.  But the plugs in all their higher end cables have a housing which is screwed on, Horus, C51, Leo II, Cleo, etc



I was talking about the 2-pin connectors. I assumed that was what everyone else was talking about because of the pretty big hoo-ah it raised some time ago. If what people meant were the source plug, then that's my mistake.


----------



## twister6

Deezel177 said:


> I was talking about the 2-pin connectors. I assumed that was what everyone else was talking about because of the pretty big hoo-ah it raised some time ago. If what people meant were the source plug, then that's my mistake.



I figured we switched from apples question to oranges answer   Michael's original question was "_A quick question - do the new plugs still unscrew? That always drove me crazy with other EA cables_"

So, yeah, plugs still unscrew unless we are talking about Vogue budget series.  And connectors are still press-fitted, and probably glued


----------



## mvvRAZ

twister6 said:


> I figured we switched from apples question to oranges answer   Michael's original question was "_A quick question - do the new plugs still unscrew? That always drove me crazy with other EA cables_"
> 
> So, yeah, plugs still unscrew unless we are talking about Vogue budget series.  And connectors are still press-fitted, and probably glued


Hahaha opened one can of worms for someone to misunderstand and open another


----------



## Deezel177

twister6 said:


> I figured we switched from apples question to oranges answer  Michael's original question was "_A quick question - do the new plugs still unscrew? That always drove me crazy with other EA cables_"
> 
> So, yeah, plugs still unscrew unless we are talking about Vogue budget series.  And connectors are still press-fitted, and probably glued



Yeah, I also hesitated when I read _unscrew_, but it never occurred to me that the source plugs unscrewing were a major problem, because that's necessary for maintenance. In any case, I'd say that Effect's build all-around has been more solid than ever in my experience, and hopefully it's the same for everyone else.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deezel177 said:


> Yeah, I also hesitated when I read _unscrew_, but it never occurred to me that the source plugs unscrewing were a major problem, because that's necessary for maintenance. In any case, I'd say that Effect's build all-around has been more solid than ever in my experience, and hopefully it's the same for everyone else.


It’s not something that ruins the experience, but it always bugged me on some level


----------



## Nick Chia

*Easter Weekend Heritage Flash Sale!*


Enjoy 15% off on all our heritage series products this Easter Weekend!


Promotion period: 10-12 April 2020


Here are the promotional prices of the heritage series products over this weekend:


Lionheart - USD 425
Leonidas II - USD 755
Cleopatra - USD 595
Cleopatra Octa - USD 1275
Leonidas II Octa - USD 1605
【 UPGRADE 】Leonidas II > Leonidas II Octa - USD 755


Get yours while stocks last!

Shop now!


*** Coupons bought during the April Coupon Event can be used to offset products bought during this flash sale​


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Here's Headfonia's take on the new Horus X:
https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-horus-x-review/


----------



## Deferenz

WayneWoondirts said:


> Here's Headfonia's take on the new Horus X:
> https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-horus-x-review/



Good review. I especially liked the comparison between the Horus X and Code 51. From what you say about them both I think my preference would be for the Code 51 as it seems to be a bit of a warmer cable.

One thing I would mention though is that the article says that Code 51 was the only EA cable to come in 22AWG, except for the made to order Jumbo. (There seems to be a word missing though, “flagship cable and the only < ? > of their cables to come in 22 AWG size” ) I mention this because I have the Thor Silver II + from EA and that cable is 22AWG.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Deferenz said:


> Good review. I especially liked the comparison between the Horus X and Code 51. From what you say about them both I think my preference would be for the Code 51 as it seems to be a bit of a warmer cable.
> 
> One thing I would mention though is that the article says that Code 51 was the only EA cable to come in 22AWG, except for the made to order Jumbo. (There seems to be a word missing though, “flagship cable and the only < ? > of their cables to come in 22 AWG size” ) I mention this because I have the Thor Silver II + from EA and that cable is 22AWG.



Thanks for bringing that to my attention. My bad!


----------



## Deezel177

Deferenz said:


> Good review. I especially liked the comparison between the Horus X and Code 51. From what you say about them both I think my preference would be for the Code 51 as it seems to be a bit of a warmer cable.
> 
> One thing I would mention though is that the article says that Code 51 was the only EA cable to come in 22AWG, except for the made to order Jumbo. (There seems to be a word missing though, “flagship cable and the only < ? > of their cables to come in 22 AWG size” ) I mention this because I have the Thor Silver II + from EA and that cable is 22AWG.



Isn’t the Code 51 24 AWG?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Deezel177 said:


> Isn’t the Code 51 24 AWG?


Woops. Corrected. Thanks!
Usually I'm better with numbers. Haha.


----------



## Deezel177

WayneWoondirts said:


> Woops. Corrected. Thanks!
> Usually I'm better with numbers. Haha.



Lol, no worries. It's confusing enough that the wires are smaller as the numbers get bigger.


----------



## Nick Chia

Hi All!

Gentle reminder that this is the last day to take advantage of these fantastic prices! 

Do note that you may purchase coupons from our April Coupon Event, and use it to redeem for the cables at these special prices!

(Only valid till 11.59pm, 12th of April Singapore Time)


----------



## Nick Chia

Last call for the Easter Weekend flash sale!


----------



## Deezel177

Hello everyone, 'hope you're all doing well and staying safe wherever you are in the world. I've just published my review of Effect Audio's Code 51 on THL. So, if you're interested in seeing what it can contribute to some of your favourite flagship in-ears, or curious about the cable in general, you can head over to the review via the link below. Again, 'hope you enjoy, and have a good week ahead. 

*Effect Audio Code 51 - Titan Talk*


----------



## Nick Chia

I'm late! there are only *4* more days left in the event! Have you got your coupons yet?


----------



## Nick Chia

Hi all,

In case you guys are still unaware, our retail arm, Space by Effect Audio is retailing the highly coveted limited edition EVE20 along with the Elysium Universal and Custom.

To reward audiophiles who purchase the limited edition EVE20 directly from us, we will be giving away a Maestro cable (worth USD99) to the first 5 customers who purchase the EVE20 directly from us!

This is done on a first come, first served basis, so do hurry!

For further information about the EVE20, please take a look at this excellent, comprehensive review by Deezel177
For further information about our current offer, do take a look at the FB post on Space by Effect Audio


----------



## Deferenz

Nick Chia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In case you guys are still unaware, our retail arm, Space by Effect Audio is retailing the highly coveted limited edition EVE20 along with the Elysium Universal and Custom.
> 
> ...



What is the cable connection on the VE IEMs, 2 pin or mmcx ?


----------



## Nick Chia

Deferenz said:


> What is the cable connection on the VE IEMs, 2 pin or mmcx ?



2 Pins


----------



## Nick Chia

​T-Minus 3 to the Horus X Grand Draw!

Effect Audio's Facebook Page
30th April 2020
8PM Singapore Time

Note: This is the last day for everyone to participate in not only the Horus X grand draw through coupon purchases but also in our secondary draw!
To purchase coupons
To participate in our secondary draw: Simply share this post to your personal FB page

Last Call for both draws!


----------



## Nick Chia

​*EVE20 Demo Program*


Space by Effect Audio is happy to announce the EVE20 Demo Program

Anyone can now try the amazing, brand new, limited-edition EVE20 for free for a period of 3 days!

Simply place a deposit with us for the duration of the demo and we’ll return it once the demo set has been returned.

It’s that simple!

Contact us now via PM or info@effectaudio.com for further information and you’re on your way to enjoying this work of art!


----------



## Deferenz

Still in lockdown here in the UK, and I’m working from home. I’m currently enjoying the Jeff Beck back catalogue using N6ii, Legend X and the Thor Silver II+


----------



## miliaudio

I need some recommendations on what would be the best pairing for my u12t? I want a wider soundstage with smooth and clear highs but not fatiguing, a well controlled punchy bass and the mids slightly less recessed.


----------



## Deezel177

miliaudio said:


> I need some recommendations on what would be the best pairing for my u12t? I want a wider soundstage with smooth and clear highs but not fatiguing, a well controlled punchy bass and the mids slightly less recessed.



The Grandioso from the Vogue series would be a great bet. If you don't mind your lows a bit warmer, the Thor II Silver is ideal as well.


----------



## miliaudio

Deezel177 said:


> The Grandioso from the Vogue series would be a great bet. If you don't mind your lows a bit warmer, the Thor II Silver is ideal as well.


I have been thinking about getting the Leo 2 Octa, how would Leo 2 Octa compare to the Grandiose since I don't like the sound to be too warm. A good punchy bass but not too warm and with fast retrieval without extra weight on the note, basically a clean bass and clear highs but smooth and not too sharp so that it's easier on my ears.


----------



## Deezel177

miliaudio said:


> I have been thinking about getting the Leo 2 Octa, how would Leo 2 Octa compare to the Grandiose since I don't like the sound to be too warm. A good punchy bass but not too warm and with fast retrieval without extra weight on the note, basically a clean bass and clear highs but smooth and not too sharp so that it's easier on my ears.



Well, if that's how high you're willing to go price-wise, I think the Janus D would be your best bet. The Leo II OCTA is a cable that adds _oomph_ and size to instruments, but it may end up sounding too full and in-your-face for what you're looking for. The Janus D has a more roomy, space-y sound with a natural, radiant midrange tonality, a controlled bass and a smooth - but still clear - top-end.


----------



## edwardsean

I think the Horus and its family would be worth checking out. It is very fast and detailed and does not add the extra weight of the Leo variants. It does a spectacular job, however, of revealing the fullness of notes that were recorded with it. So, it is not necessarily lean either, just very clear and uncontested. it's spectacular really.


----------



## miliaudio

edwardsean said:


> I think the Horus and its family would be worth checking out. It is very fast and detailed and does not add the extra weight of the Leo variants. It does a spectacular job, however, of revealing the fullness of notes that were recorded with it. So, it is not necessarily lean either, just very clear and uncontested. it's spectacular really.


Hmm from what the Horus offers it does suit my sound preference. I will surely check them out ☺️!


----------



## edwardsean

Yeah, as you probably know, Musicteck has audition units and they're great to work with. https://www.musicteck.com

And by the by, I meant "uncongested" not "uncontested." (Weird how uncongested is not in the spell dictionary.)


----------



## miliaudio

edwardsean said:


> Yeah, as you probably know, Musicteck has audition units and they're great to work with. https://www.musicteck.com
> 
> And by the by, I meant "uncongested" not "uncontested." (Weird how uncongested is not in the spell dictionary.)


I have been looking into all the Horus cables and realised that Effect audio does not have the Horus Jumbo cable whereas Musicteck has them. Any idea why that's the case?


----------



## CrocodileDundee

miliaudio said:


> I have been looking into all the Horus cables and realised that Effect audio does not have the Horus Jumbo cable whereas Musicteck has them. Any idea why that's the case?


They may have made just a few units and those ended up on the distributors.


----------



## miliaudio

CrocodileDundee said:


> They may have made just a few units and those ended up on the distributors.


Yea I found out they only made 10 units


----------



## Nick Chia

miliaudio said:


> I have been looking into all the Horus cables and realised that Effect audio does not have the Horus Jumbo cable whereas Musicteck has them. Any idea why that's the case?


Hi All,

Just jumping in a little to clarify, the Horus Jumbo was a limited edition launch by Effect Audio along with the Horus X and Horus Octa.

Only 10 of these cables were made and they were snapped up within around a week from its launch (Directly from EA).

Hope this clarifies some of the doubts!


----------



## Deezel177

miliaudio said:


> Hmm from what the Horus offers it does suit my sound preference. I will surely check them out ☺!



From what I can remember, the Horus has a fairly neutral midrange, though. So, it may not fulfil your "make mids less recessed" quota.


----------



## miliaudio

Deezel177 said:


> From what I can remember, the Horus has a fairly neutral midrange, though. So, it may not fulfil your "make mids less recessed" quota.


I still have fairly good mids from my u12t so it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## Deferenz

miliaudio said:


> Hmm from what the Horus offers it does suit my sound preference. I will surely check them out ☺️!


I tried out a few EA cables with the Trio. These were; Lionheart, Eros II+, Thor Silver II and II+, Leonidas II and Horus. To my ears Horus was the best. It had a certain warmth, smoothness and great detail. It was just a bit out of my price range sadly.


----------



## miliaudio

Deferenz said:


> I tried out a few EA cables with the Trio. These were; Lionheart, Eros II+, Thor Silver II and II+, Leonidas II and Horus. To my ears Horus was the best. It had a certain warmth, smoothness and great detail. It was just a bit out of my price range sadly.


I guess its time for me to save up so that I can get the Horus🙂


----------



## Vitaly2017

Deferenz said:


> I tried out a few EA cables with the Trio. These were; Lionheart, Eros II+, Thor Silver II and II+, Leonidas II and Horus. To my ears Horus was the best. It had a certain warmth, smoothness and great detail. It was just a bit out of my price range sadly.




wonder if you had a chance comparing the horus vs plussound gps? They are the same type right, gold plated silver?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Vitaly2017 said:


> wonder if you had a chance comparing the horus vs plussound gps? They are the same type right, gold plated silver?


The PS GPS has a pleasant tonality but it is one of the least detailed cables I’ve heard. Worked in some really specific pairings for me


----------



## Vitaly2017

mvvRAZ said:


> The PS GPS has a pleasant tonality but it is one of the least detailed cables I’ve heard. Worked in some really specific pairings for me




interesting as that is what I also figured out after many ab testing vs my pw1960 4 wires


----------



## Deferenz

Vitaly2017 said:


> wonder if you had a chance comparing the horus vs plussound gps? They are the same type right, gold plated silver?


It did make me think about the plusound GPS when I listened to the Horus, and so they may have something in common. I didn’t get to a/b them though so I cannot say for sure.


----------



## twister6

Here it is, the full detailed review of EA Horus X cable.  Enjoy the read


----------



## HiFiJayJay

Hi guys, am looking for a balanced 4.4 cable for my EE Vantage. Was considering the Eros ii as it seemed to have a better staging and extension compared to ares ii. But now I see the EA Grandioso is similar. Is it a good substitute for the Eros ii?

I'm looking to keep the traits of the monitor: smooth mids, warm and big bodied low mids and bass, and better technicalities. Some extension in treble is good but not a must. 

Not sure if this is the right place but other brands' cable recommendations would be good too. TIA!


----------



## flove (May 11, 2020)

*Effect Audio - Vogue Series (VIRTUOSO BLACK Special Black Edition)*
Dear board members,
today I wann give you a quick review about a fresh Effect Audio cable.

The *VIRTUOSO BLACK* cable from the Vogue Series.

I am a musician (drummer) & sound engineer (Front of house, Monitors) and I use 64Audio A18t as my main tool, sometimes the A8 on drums.
For many years I used various EA cables and was always very happy with them.
The build quality is without a doubt superior. So the customer service is.
Don't look at the price tag guys!
In the rough touring business, it's just a matter of time and you'll break a cable, thats part of the game.
EffectAudio never let me down and repaired all of my outages. Best in business!

Most of the EffectAudio cables are rock solid and thats a feature. They're thick and have a very high value over all feel.
On stage where you need best ergonomics, smooth & silky feel on skin and a stealth look this can be a downside.

I reached out to the EA team and they introduced me to the *VIRTUOSO *cable.

Awesome! It's that simple. The ergonomics and flexibility of the cable is great. The Y-splitter sits tight and never moves, no matter how hard and sweaty the show gets.

The overall sound quality is the same top notch as you would expect it from EA.

Today I received my Lake People Phone-Amp G100 and tested it behind the drums. This trio (G100 > EA *VIRTUOSO* > 64Audio A18t) is so damn thick you have to smile 

This cable is the perfect allrounder for onstage, sports or when you just go out for a walk. It just feels nice when you wrap it up. It has no memory effect at all!

Here are some pics of the nice black cable:


----------



## Suyang

Have you received your EVE 

I have to say this is one of the best sounding IEM at this price range, great work done @Vision Ears !!!


----------



## Layman1

Suyang said:


> Have you received your EVE
> 
> I have to say this is one of the best sounding IEM at this price range, great work done @Vision Ears !!!



"For relaxing times... Make it.. Suntory time!"   
The photo reminded me of this clip.. Its humour comes in part from an interpreter who is clearly out of her depth and trying to hide it.
The genius of this clip (if it plays in everyone's regions) is that you can click the "CC" icon on the screen to switch on accurate subtitles.
If you haven't seen it before, watch first without subs, and then with. This was a treat for me; I've always wondered what the director was saying.


----------



## Nick Chia

Who's this happy camper?

It's Mr. Aaron Muramoto from Hawaii!

The lucky draw winner of the Effect Audio Leonidas Leather Casing from our coupon event!

Congratulations once more Aaron!

On a separate note, does anyone here have pictures of our leather casing (any model) to showcase as well?


----------



## Wyville

Nick Chia said:


> Who's this happy camper?
> 
> It's Mr. Aaron Muramoto from Hawaii!
> 
> ...


Not a bad place to be in lockdown!


----------



## Nick Chia

Did anyone happen to catch our livestream event yesterday?


----------



## eTHE2

I caught a portion of it. Great information and good presentation.


----------



## Nick Chia

eTHE2 said:


> I caught a portion of it. Great information and good presentation.


We might actually be conducting these livestream sessions more regularly in the future. 

Any topics in which you guys would like to see us discuss about more often?


----------



## Wild Boar

Anyone know that should we put a desiccant inside our case to prevent cable oxidized? Or no need?


----------



## Nick Chia

Wild Boar said:


> Anyone know that should we put a desiccant inside our case to prevent cable oxidized? Or no need?


You may certainly do so, or the other alternative is to polish it with a light touch of vaseline every once in a while (a couple of months) to minimise oxidisation.


----------



## Nick Chia

Nick Chia said:


> We might actually be conducting these livestream sessions more regularly in the future.
> 
> Any topics in which you guys would like to see us discuss about more often?


No one has any burning questions for us here? 

We were pretty much flooded with enquiries in our inbox and DMs over the past 2 weeks or so.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Nick Chia said:


> No one has any burning questions for us here?
> 
> We were pretty much flooded with enquiries in our inbox and DMs over the past 2 weeks or so.


Future partnerships between EA and IEM companies would be cool to touch on


----------



## Layman1

Nick Chia said:


> No one has any burning questions for us here?
> 
> We were pretty much flooded with enquiries in our inbox and DMs over the past 2 weeks or so.



@Nick Chia 
I don't really use FB so I missed hearing about the first Livestream.
Which also means I was a bit embarrassed to ask questions for a forthcoming livestream in case they were already covered on the original livestream   

You've built up a deep and expansive base of research and development experience; for myself, I'd love to learn from you and build up my knowledge of cable materials and technology, as an interested consumer. 
I appreciate there may be trade secrets you can't share of course 

I'm aware that there's a huge variety of factors that can alter the way a cable sounds, from the specific batch/type of metal used, the way in which it's processed and manufactured into wires, the geometries, etc etc.
So with any questions, we can only look for generalised answers I suppose.

So with that caveat in mind, I'm interested in things like this:
Let's take cables like the Ares II and Thor II.
I now own an Ares II, Ares II+ and Ares II 8-wire (I'm just missing the Ares II+ 8-wire, haha).

Are there universal general sound modifications that a thicker gauge cable would be expected to produce, compared with a standard gauge version? Perhaps that could be addressed for different materials separately, e.g. copper, silver, SPC, palladium or gold plated silver, etc?

Same question as above, but this time comparing 8-wire cables with the regular 4-wire versions.

I'm also interested in how those things applied specifically to your Lionheart cable? 

I recall Deezel177 did reviews and comparisons of the regular Lionheart vs the 8-wire Lionheart, and he heard them to be very different.
It got me to wondering how a bespoke thicker gauge Lionheart+ might sound, or a Lionheart+ 8-wire!
The rabbit hole can go very deep, haha 

Anyway, I have loads of questions like this (it's such a fascinating topic to me!), but I don't want to overwhelm you!


----------



## Nick Chia

mvvRAZ said:


> Future partnerships between EA and IEM companies would be cool to touch on


I think Suyang will have some updates on that in the coming weeks, stay tuned for that


----------



## Nick Chia

Layman1 said:


> @Nick Chia
> I don't really use FB so I missed hearing about the first Livestream.
> Which also means I was a bit embarrassed to ask questions for a forthcoming livestream in case they were already covered on the original livestream
> 
> ...


Some of the questions are a bit technical so I'll need to defer to either Suyang or our designs team. (perhaps during the next live stream event)

As question about a thicker gauge cable, I did spoke with productions before and there is actually rationale behind the choice of choosing the thickness of the gauge for each cable. For instance, going 16 or 18 awg for an 8 wire copper cable is not really realistic due to the density, weight and brittleness of the copper material. The sound output may also not be as ideal as what some would expect (eg. super super heavy in bass) due to the lack of balance.

Good questions though, if Suyang sees this (which I'll bring to his attention) he could probably answer this on the forum or he could address this in the next livestream face to face (well almost) with you guys.

Keep the questions coming


----------



## Wild Boar

If place order from local dealer lead time about how long?


----------



## eTHE2

I think a run down of each of the cables, merits/uses, as the product line seems to be quite diverse and evolving.


----------



## Nick Chia

Wild Boar said:


> If place order from local dealer lead time about how long?


Roughly 1-2 weeks (depending on the cable ordered)


----------



## Nick Chia

eTHE2 said:


> I think a run down of each of the cables, merits/uses, as the product line seems to be quite diverse and evolving.


You are right to say that we indeed have offer one of the more diverse product line amongst our peers. I think it's hard to explain every cable now without writing a thesis here 🤭.

But in general,

Vogue series: More entry level
Premium series: A mix between entry level and mid range cables
Heritage series: Mid to upper mid level cables that is designed more for high notes and "brighter" sound outputs.
Hall of Fame series and Code 51: Top of the line with flag ship cables from EA. Only the very best materials, design and research used to produce the products. Expect cables that are fine-tuned with south quality outputs that are niched, yet refined and balanced, providing experiences that can't be replicated with other cables.

We will probably need a segment on live stream to go though these cables or even series one by one, we will definitely keep this in mind as we conduct our next live stream session, do stay tuned.

--Nick


----------



## Wild Boar

Nick Chia said:


> Roughly 1-2 weeks (depending on the cable ordered)


If Leonidas ii?


----------



## Nick Chia

Wild Boar said:


> If Leonidas ii?


Lead time for the Leonidas II would be around 2 weeks for local orders (Singapore) and 3 weeks for overseas orders.


----------



## Wild Boar (May 28, 2020)

*e*


Nick Chia said:


> Lead time for the Leonidas II would be around 2 weeks for local orders (Singapore) and 3 weeks for overseas orders.
> [/QUOTE



Thanks nick


----------



## Nick Chia

Wild Boar said:


> *e*
> 
> 
> Thanks nick


Not a problem 😉


----------



## marcusd

Our review of the Horus X is now up (comparisons to the original included). 

https://headfonics.com/effect-audio-horus-x-review/


----------



## Deferenz

marcusd said:


> Our review of the Horus X is now up (comparisons to the original included).
> 
> https://headfonics.com/effect-audio-horus-x-review/


Another good review. I find it helpful that you use the Trio to test the cables.


----------



## Damz87

Hello good people!

So I recently acquired a Leo II that I would like to pair with an EE Legend X, but I'm thinking of upgrading to the Leo II Octa. Has anyone compared the two using an LX? If so, do you think it's a worthwhile upgrade?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## Jayvout

I just got an mmcx Maestro cable and am noticing the connection is extremely loose. I’ve tried them on 3 different iem’s which are tight with all my other cables. The connection spins freely and literally takes a few wiggles for them to come out of the iem.

Has anyone else had this issue with EA cables?


----------



## 52203 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jayvout said:


> I just got an mmcx Maestro cable and am noticing the connection is extremely loose. I’ve tried them on 3 different iem’s which are tight with all my other cables. The connection spins freely and literally takes a few wiggles for them to come out of the iem.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue with EA cables?



Its common issue with regular mmcx.
The best solution is below. I have all cables mmcx fitted with these expanding design, and they are perfect.
U can buy them online and send them to EA to fit it for u.
(PM me if u need more info)


----------



## Nick Chia

Spend Summer with a HiFi Lifestyle !

Summer Sale  
Starting on JUNE 18
15% OFF eligible products


ONLY FROM
JUNE 18th-30th


----------



## Nick Chia

Hi Guys,

Just an reminder that our Summer sale event will end on the 30th of June.

So far, the response has been excellent so do remember to take advantage of this offer before its gone!

Have a good summer ahead! (Sorry to folks living in the Southern Hemisphere)


----------



## Binsterrrrr (Jul 20, 2020)

HiFiJayJay said:


> Hi guys, am looking for a balanced 4.4 cable for my EE Vantage. Was considering the Eros ii as it seemed to have a better staging and extension compared to ares ii. But now I see the EA Grandioso is similar. Is it a good substitute for the Eros ii?
> 
> I'm looking to keep the traits of the monitor: smooth mids, warm and big bodied low mids and bass, and better technicalities. Some extension in treble is good but not a must.
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place but other brands' cable recommendations would be good too. TIA!



I hope I am not too late to reply to this! Yes the EA Grandioso shares similar characteristics to the Eros II. I personally feel that it has improved clarity with a wider soundstage compared to the original Eros II. It adds a tad bit of body without altering the sound signature much. It definitely complements the thick and addictive sub bass of the EE Vantage well!

I see you are staying in Singapore so good news for you. EA is running their audition program (so you can get to try the cable) as well as their summer sale concurrently so you could get 15% off the Grandioso! If you are interested you can pm @Nick Chia to find out more or email EA and they would be able to help you out!


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

Greetings,

I just got the Fearless Audio S8F. What is a good cable for it?

Thank you.


----------



## Nick Chia

Hi-Fi'er said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I just got the Fearless Audio S8F. What is a good cable for it?
> 
> Thank you.


The standard question will first apply:

What is the sound signature and genre that you usually prefer?


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

Nick Chia said:


> The standard question will first apply:
> 
> What is the sound signature and genre that you usually prefer?



Thank you for replying. I like neutral, accurate details, and vocals. I like all music but I like vocals, hip hop, reggae, rock.


----------



## Nick Chia

Hi-Fi'er said:


> Thank you for replying. I like neutral, accurate details, and vocals. I like all music but I like vocals, hip hop, reggae, rock.


Personally, I would recommend that you look at the Eros II or the Grandioso since you're looking for something balanced. Another good option would be the Lionheart which tends to be a brighter.

You may also wish to note that the Grandioso and Lionheart are currently retailing at discounted prices (15% off) as part of our summer sale event till the end of the month (30th June).

Of course these are just my personal opinion, you may also look at other cables in EA's line-up which may better suit your needs


----------



## Binsterrrrr

Damz87 said:


> Hello good people!
> 
> So I recently acquired a Leo II that I would like to pair with an EE Legend X, but I'm thinking of upgrading to the Leo II Octa. Has anyone compared the two using an LX? If so, do you think it's a worthwhile upgrade?
> 
> ...




I got the chance to compare the Leonidas II Octa and the Leonidas II with the Legend X and here are some of my thoughts. Note that this just my personal opinion and as usual YMMV.

The first main difference I noticed is a more open and airy sound with the Leonidas II Octa compared to the Leonidas II. The legend X itself has very good layering, when paired with the wider soundstage of the Leonidas II Octa gives more air in between each of the layers. The Leonidas II Octa also has slightly more control across the frequency range compared to the Leonidas II. 

Personally enjoyed listening to both! 😉☺️👍🏻


----------



## Deferenz

Nick Chia said:


> Personally, I would recommend that you look at the Eros II or the Grandioso since you're looking for something balanced. Another good option would be the Lionheart which tends to be a brighter.
> 
> You may also wish to note that the Grandioso and Lionheart are currently retailing at discounted prices (15% off) as part of our summer sale event till the end of the month (30th June).
> 
> Of course these are just my personal opinion, you may also look at other cables in EA's line-up which may better suit your needs


I auditioned the Eros II and the Lionheart and, for me personally, I found the opposite. The Eros II was quite bright to my ears, but I would agree with balanced. The Lionheart however I found to be smooth and silky and quite laid back. A good middle ground for me was the Thor Silver II, which I thought kind of gave the best of both (just my opinion of course). My favourite cable of that audition was the Horus, but now we’re talking a fair more $£€ to add to the cost. I should mention that the IEM used was 64 Audio Trio.


----------



## Nick Chia

Deferenz said:


> I auditioned the Eros II and the Lionheart and, for me personally, I found the opposite. The Eros II was quite bright to my ears, but I would agree with balanced. The Lionheart however I found to be smooth and silky and quite laid back. A good middle ground for me was the Thor Silver II, which I thought kind of gave the best of both (just my opinion of course). My favourite cable of that audition was the Horus, but now we’re talking a fair more $£€ to add to the cost. I should mention that the IEM used was 64 Audio Trio.


Ah the Thor Silver II is indeed a good choice, if you enjoyed the Thor Silver II, you should definitely enjoy the Cleopatra as well.

As for the Horus, yes it is pricey, but it certainly is in a class of its on isn't it?

Interestingly, both the Cleopatra and Horus are currently retailing at a discounted price of 15% off for our summer event. Last day of the event is today though, so do be quick if you wish to make a purchase


----------



## fokta

Solaris OG - EA Code51 - DX228EX...

Highlight, wow, Layer of resolution is image really good. especially between Hi Bass and Lo Mid/Vocal... it really separate, layers and High res...
Raise my hat high for this cable...


----------



## ctop

Deferenz said:


> I auditioned the Eros II and the Lionheart and, for me personally, I found the opposite. The Eros II was quite bright to my ears, but I would agree with balanced. The Lionheart however I found to be smooth and silky and quite laid back. A good middle ground for me was the Thor Silver II, which I thought kind of gave the best of both (just my opinion of course). My favourite cable of that audition was the Horus, but now we’re talking a fair more $£€ to add to the cost. I should mention that the IEM used was 64 Audio Trio.





Nick Chia said:


> Ah the Thor Silver II is indeed a good choice, if you enjoyed the Thor Silver II, you should definitely enjoy the Cleopatra as well.
> 
> As for the Horus, yes it is pricey, but it certainly is in a class of its on isn't it?
> 
> Interestingly, both the Cleopatra and Horus are currently retailing at a discounted price of 15% off for our summer event. Last day of the event is today though, so do be quick if you wish to make a purchase


I have the 64 Audio Trio as well and I recently tried the Lionheart, Thor Silver II, Cleopatra, Leonidas II and Horus. The best match for me would be the Cleopatra...it gives the Trio a smoother character on mids, a little bit more sub-bass presence and texture, better definition on the highs with zero sibilance or harshness. It helped a lot too that the listed promo price of Effect Audio was in fact less 25% instead of 15% for all the rest.


----------



## Deferenz

ctop said:


> I have the 64 Audio Trio as well and I recently tried the Lionheart, Thor Silver II, Cleopatra, Leonidas II and Horus. The best match for me would be the Cleopatra...it gives the Trio a smoother character on mids, a little bit more sub-bass presence and texture, better definition on the highs with zero sibilance or harshness. It helped a lot too that the listed promo price of Effect Audio was in fact less 25% instead of 15% for all the rest.


The place I tried the EA cables didn’t have the Cleopatra unfortunately.  I would have liked to check this one out as it appears to go well with the Trio.


----------



## Binsterrrrr

ctop said:


> I have the 64 Audio Trio as well and I recently tried the Lionheart, Thor Silver II, Cleopatra, Leonidas II and Horus. The best match for me would be the Cleopatra...it gives the Trio a smoother character on mids, a little bit more sub-bass presence and texture, better definition on the highs with zero sibilance or harshness. It helped a lot too that the listed promo price of Effect Audio was in fact less 25% instead of 15% for all the rest.


So did you go ahead to get the Cleopatra? 🙊


----------



## ctop

Binsterrrrr said:


> So did you go ahead to get the Cleopatra? 🙊


Yes! I got both the Cleopatra and Lionheart.


----------



## Binsterrrrr

ctop said:


> Yes! I got both the Cleopatra and Lionheart.


Congrats!! Enjoy your cables! Hope to see some pictures of your set up after the cables have settled in! ☺️


----------



## ctop

Binsterrrrr said:


> Congrats!! Enjoy your cables! Hope to see some pictures of your set up after the cables have settled in! ☺


Thanks! Sure, still waiting for new dap and iem. This hobby sure bit me big time as I just started about three months ago.


----------



## hangjaijai

hello everyone, I am looking for the Effect Cable Piccolino 2 wire / 4 wire ( that will be great if its 0.78 2 pins, 4.4mm), please let me know if anyone going to put it on sellThank you so much


----------



## Nick Chia

hangjaijai said:


> hello everyone, I am looking for the Effect Cable Piccolino 2 wire / 4 wire ( that will be great if its 0.78 2 pins, 4.4mm), please let me know if anyone going to put it on sellThank you so much


We would have loved to help, but unfortunately we do not produce it anymore. 

On a serious note, any head-fiers out here who could help him/her out?


----------



## Layman1

hangjaijai said:


> hello everyone, I am looking for the Effect Cable Piccolino 2 wire / 4 wire ( that will be great if its 0.78 2 pins, 4.4mm), please let me know if anyone going to put it on sellThank you so much



As an alternative, if you could tell us what specific things you liked most about this cable, in terms of the sound signature, then perhaps we could recommend a good alternative?


----------



## Nick Chia (Jul 17, 2020)

#EA Giving Back Offer#

Sincere thanks to everyone for your support. Our new flagship CODE 51 has sold 200+ pieces.

To express our gratitude, we have a surprise for everyone ——

*·*Limited Time Offer*·*【20% OFF】— 50 Orders ONLY！


Get yours while stocks last! Available at Effect Audio and Effect Audio authorised reseller.


Shop now at: https://www.effectaudio.com/code51/code-51.html​


----------



## theveterans

Happy one year to my Cleopatra Octa cable. Loving its synergistic effect to the CA Andromeda IEM. EA definitely made significant strides in the pliability of the jacket as well as excellent resistance to oxidation with the Cleopatra as mine still looks pretty good and does not suffer from memory stiffness in the jacket even after being worn more than 4 hours per day every day on average.


----------



## Nick Chia

**Deleted** 

Repeat Post


----------



## Skyfall806

I would like to know some more detail about the leonidas octa, cleopatra octa and the horus 8. Because of the pandemic there is no chance to try them in person. I would greatly appreciate if someone happen to have the opportunity to hear the three cables and explain on how low, mid high are like respectively. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Binsterrrrr (Jul 20, 2020)

Skyfall806 said:


> I would like to know some more detail about the leonidas octa, cleopatra octa and the horus 8. Because of the pandemic there is no chance to try them in person. I would greatly appreciate if someone happen to have the opportunity to hear the three cables and explain on how low, mid high are like respectively. Thanks a lot!



Are you asking about the Horus Octa instead? Since the Horus 8 is limited edition and I don’t think you would be able to purchase it anymore. But I would be able to get the chance to compare them side to side. Will listen and share some of my impressions.


----------



## Skyfall806

Binsterrrrr said:


> Are you asking about the Horus Octa instead? Since the Horus 8 is limited edition and I don’t think you would be able to purchase it anymore. But I am a lucky man I have the chance to compare them side to side. Will listen and give my impressions.


Thank you for replying! And yes I meant horus octa. I would appreciate to read your review. I look forward to it!


----------



## Binsterrrrr (Jul 20, 2020)

Skyfall806 said:


> I would like to know some more detail about the leonidas octa, cleopatra octa and the horus 8. Because of the pandemic there is no chance to try them in person. I would greatly appreciate if someone happen to have the opportunity to hear the three cables and explain on how low, mid high are like respectively. Thanks a lot!



I have the chance to listen to these 3 cables side by side so I would be sharing what I hear about each of them. Before I proceed, let me make it clear that I am just sharing what I hear to my own ears and I will attempt to be as objective as possible. As usual, YMMV. I am not a professional reviewer even though I have some past experience with writing reviews in the past but I have not done it in quite some time due to work commitments. Also, you will see me referring to the “pairing” between the cable and IEM a lot more than describing the cable on its own because I believe the synergy between the cable, IEM and source is the most important and the pairing between a particular cable and different IEMs will definitely vary.

This mini comparison was done with the Astell&Kern SP1000SS and an Empire Ears Legend X Universal IEM.


*Cleopatra Octa*
The Cleopatra Octa is a pure silver cable. The Cleopatra Octa is an extremely transparent sounding cable and it gives a fuller sound compared to the Leonidas II Octa. However, this fullness does not come at the expense of speed as the pairing with Cleopatra Octa does not sound slow or weighty in any way. It is still quick and packs a decent punch. The Legend X already has bass that sounds full and punchy. The Cleopatra adds a tad bit more body to the bass and extends it down deep. Bass is full and well extended but might be a tad bit too much for some. Staging on the Cleopatra Octa extends far and wide with plenty of resolution. The Cleopatra Octa has good treble extension, but does not extend as high as the other 2 cables in this comparison.


*Leonidas II Octa*
The Leonidas II Octa has the most intimate sounding and sweetest midrange among the 3 cables with the Legend X. Despite having an overall “leaner” sound signature than the Cleopatra Octa, the Leonidas II Octa is more natural sounding and has a lusher midrange that I thoroughly enjoy. Staging on the Leonidas II Octa is very wide and deep. The Leonidas II Octa is incredibly transparent with lots of detail. Resolution, spatial positioning and instrument separation is in a league of its own and has more “air” than the Cleopatra Octa, almost on par with the Horus Octa. In the low end, the Leonidas II Octa would provide slightly more punch in the mid-bass compared to the Cleopatra Octa which has more focus in the sub-bass. If you are upgrading from the 4-Wire Leonidas II, the Leonidas II Octa would pack more punch down low as well as an even wider soundstage.


*Horus Octa*
When paired with the Legend X, there is one portion which really stands out - the highs. I feel like this cable “unlocks” the treble of the Legend X and allows it to extend much higher up. Instruments sound a lot more natural and the top end sounds more sparkly. However, it never feels hot or sharp at all. It adds a little body to the mids but not as much as the Leonidas II Octa. In exchange, Horus Octa has the most “air” and the widest soundstage among the 3 cables mentioned here. This gives the Legend X plenty of sparkle up top which is very welcome when it comes to certain instruments such as the cymbals. They clash with plenty of energy without ever sounding hot or "sharp" to the ears. The Horus Octa does not add any more quantity to that addictive low end punch of the Legend X but gives it more texture and depth and makes it that much more enjoyable.


*Conclusion*
All 3 cables are very good cables with top class resolution, separation and pair well with the Legend X which I used for this comparison. However, If I had to pick my favourite pairing, my *personal preference *would be the Horus Octa with the Legend X. Instruments sound the most natural and the Horus Octa complements the Legend X really well as it gives it superb extension both up top as well as deep down. The Horus Octa really makes the Legend X both sparkle and punch hard at the same time. The whole pairing is musical and just a joy to listen to. However, if you might want something with more intimate sounding mids, I would recommend you give the Leonidas II Octa a shot too as it has superb pairing with the Legend X too.

I hope this small comparison provides some insight into some of these cables and is helpful for any of you who are unable to try out the cables. It was a pleasure writing this post! I would be happy to answer any questions. Owners of the respective cables might wish to chime in if I missed out anything! Cheers ☺


----------



## ctop

Thanks for sharing your impressions. I find it useful as one day I might get an Octa for myself.


----------



## theveterans

Binsterrrrr said:


> I have the chance to listen to these 3 cables side by side so I would be sharing what I hear about each of them. Before I proceed, let me make it clear that I am just sharing what I hear to my own ears and I will attempt to be as objective as possible. I *DO NOT *receive any rewards for a positive evaluation whatsoever. As usual, YMMV. I am not a professional reviewer even though I have some past experience with writing reviews in the past but I have not done it in quite some time due to work commitments. Also, you will see me referring to the “pairing” between the cable and IEM a lot more than describing the cable on its own because I believe the synergy between the cable, IEM and source is the most important and the pairing between a particular cable and different IEMs will definitely vary.
> 
> This mini comparison was done with the Astell&Kern SP1000SS and an Empire Ears Legend X Universal IEM.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your thorough and detailed impressions. This is why I chose the Cleopatra OCTA for the Andromeda IEM as Cleopatra OCTA provides the Subbass extension and better subbass decay for the Andromeda while not sacrificing Andromeda’s treble sparkle. Andromeda already has a sweet midrange so I thought during my demo at CanJam last year that Leo II Octa would be too sweet/colored in the mids for my preferences with the Andromeda and Horus 8 had already emphasized the highs of the Andromeda, making that too prominent for my taste. Hence I went with the Cleopatra which helps fill the Andromeda’s lows more evenly especially in extension and impact


----------



## Dionysus

I finally took the plunge and ordered the Leonidas II its more than I ever thought I would spend on an IEM cable. should arrive tomorrow, very much looking forward to hearing this combo, A18t and Sp1000.


----------



## Deferenz

Dionysus said:


> I finally took the plunge and ordered the Leonidas II its more than I ever thought I would spend on an IEM cable. should arrive tomorrow, very much looking forward to hearing this combo, A18t and Sp1000.


That set up should sound great.


----------



## Dionysus

So, I’ve spent the last couple of days listening to the Leonidas II On my setup. On first tearing through the shrink wrap and opening the box the presentation is top notch. A really beautiful cable which photos can’t do them justice. The provided leather case is also a very nice touch and feels premium, with the smell of fine leather aroma throughout. 



My previous daily driver has been the Eros II a fine cable indeed. But I have really wanted to go up the Effect Audio cable line, and see how the setup would respond to the materials in the Leo II. 
  

My initial impressions of the Leonidas II is, imaging and it’s staging ability. Stage is wide, deep and it’s excellent with it’s killer instrument separation and placement, it’s so good at being able to bring them out of the recordings. It’s not as though they weren’t there, it’s just so much better at picking them out, with much greater detail.


Leo II has given my setup the blackest background I’ve heard yet, it’s was strange at first. I really had to get adjusted, no cable had ever had that effect, no pun.



Ill respond on bass and treble a little later, as I spend more time with them, but so far I’m very impressed. The Leo II has provided my setup a really nice fine tuning and I’m really enjoying it.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Dionysus said:


> So, I’ve spent the last couple of days listening to the Leonidas II On my setup. On first tearing through the shrink wrap and opening the box the presentation is top notch. A really beautiful cable which photos can’t do them justice. The provided leather case is also a very nice touch and feels premium, with the smell of fine leather aroma throughout.
> 
> 
> My previous daily driver has been the Eros II a fine cable indeed. But I have really wanted to go up the Effect Audio cable line, and see how the setup would respond to the materials in the Leo II.
> ...



I have the Leo II as well, got it about a year a go and just love it with my Phantoms.

@Binsterrrrr impressions are making me think about an upgrade to the Leo Octa.


----------



## Deferenz

Dionysus said:


> So, I’ve spent the last couple of days listening to the Leonidas II On my setup. On first tearing through the shrink wrap and opening the box the presentation is top notch. A really beautiful cable which photos can’t do them justice. The provided leather case is also a very nice touch and feels premium, with the smell of fine leather aroma throughout.
> 
> 
> My previous daily driver has been the Eros II a fine cable indeed. But I have really wanted to go up the Effect Audio cable line, and see how the setup would respond to the materials in the Leo II.
> ...


I’m interested to hear your thoughts on the bass. When I tried this cable I found it to be a bit bass light compared to some of EA’s other cables, but no doubt it was a top quality cable and very revealing.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 27, 2020)

So I’ve owned the Lionheart , currently own the Eros II And now the Leonidas. The Leo has been by far and away the best tuning preference that I’ve liked out of a cable upgrade yet.
Now on to some Bass impressions, Leo has nice rumble and more extension than my previous daily driver “Eros“ and I also perceive the mids getting more body because of it. It’s also very controlled and does not make things muddy or sloppy either, Leo II also adds a good additional layer to the music and texture that was missing with the Eros.
The only thing for me that I would have liked a little more of, would have been a touch of more sparkle atop.
It’s not that it lacks treble, it’s good, and the air around instruments are excellent, personally I would have liked a tad of extension, its overly controlled, if that makes sense. Overall I really like the Leonidas II, a lot.
This experience has me very curious to what the more expensive cables would offer with regards to the tuning Of my setup.
But honestly spending more? in my opinion is way too much for the diminished return. I took a chance here and more than likely I’ll keep the Leo II, but to spend more money? I’m not sure. Its Just such a hard category for me personally to spend on this hobby, and feel like I got my monies worth.
Its weird but I just don’t feel these expenses justified on cables versus the rest  is-end on this hobby. Maybe if cables were more affordable and provided me the level of tuning I got from the Leonidas, well then.......


----------



## cooldude211986

Dionysus said:


> So I’ve owned the Lionheart , currently own the Eros II And now the Leonidas. The Leo has been by far and away the best tuning preference that I’ve liked out of a cable upgrade yet.
> Now on to some Bass impressions, Leo has nice rumble and more extension than my previous daily driver “Eros“ and I also perceive the mids getting more body because of it. It’s also very controlled and does not make things muddy or sloppy either, Leo II also adds a good additional layer to the music and texture that was missing with the Eros.
> The only thing for me that I would have liked a little more of, would have been a touch of more sparkle atop.
> It’s not that it lacks treble, it’s good, and the air around instruments are excellent, personally I would have liked a tad of extension, its overly controlled, if that makes sense. Overall I really like the Leonidas II, a lot.
> ...



I had the same exact impressions when I paired Leo II with my U18's, I felt there was something missing in the top end. Then I moved to Leo II Octa which did refine the sound a little but the overall signature was still the same. Finally, tried Code 51 and what a difference. A big dent in the pocket but if you already own U18's or A18's, you're already playing in the bigger league


----------



## Dionysus

I just looked the code 51 up, Hahaha $1910.00 for a an upgrade cable, not a chance. I could use that money on upgrading transducers and feel a lot better about throwing more money at the hobby. But uhm respectfully, no.


----------



## alvinmate (Aug 10, 2020)

A bit more attainable I would say.... 😁
Picked up this week for my Solaris SE.. Just beautiful opens up more and that bass slam OMG from 22awg silver cable amazing... Thor II+ 😍



and finally together.... 😊


----------



## Wes S

alvinmate said:


> A bit more attainable I would say.... 😁
> Picked up this week for my Solaris SE.. Just beautiful opens up more and that bass slam OMG from 22awg silver cable amazing... Thor II+ 😍
> 
> 
> ...


I dig that case!


----------



## Deferenz

alvinmate said:


> A bit more attainable I would say.... 😁
> Picked up this week for my Solaris SE.. Just beautiful opens up more and that bass slam OMG from 22awg silver cable amazing... Thor II+ 😍
> 
> 
> ...


I also have the Thor Silver II+. I came from using SPC and copper cables and so it took me a while to get used to the Thor. At first I didn’t think I liked it, but it has grown on me. I know what you mean about it opening up and the bass.


----------



## alvinmate

Wes S said:


> I dig that case!



Pelican 1170... its little on the larger side but houses all the stuff I need safely when I'm travelling.


----------



## Layman1

Deferenz said:


> I also have the Thor Silver II+. I came from using SPC and copper cables and so it took me a while to get used to the Thor. At first I didn’t think I liked it, but it has grown on me. I know what you mean about it opening up and the bass.



I've been wondering for a while about the Thor, mainly the thicker gauge + or the 8-wire versions.
What do you feel the differences were between Thor and copper/spc cables? I have the Ares II 4-w, 8-w and Ares II+, if that helps for comparison!
This question is for anyone who has experience of these things I suppose


----------



## Nick Chia

Can anyone guess the source inspiration for this design?.
.
.
.
We would like to share a Y-split concept design that has yet in production. What do you think?

#brainstorm #conceptdesign  #productdesign #Y-Split


----------



## Deezel177

Nick Chia said:


> Can anyone guess the source inspiration for this design?.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Something in me is screaming *"Familiar!"*, but the closest I can come to it would be the Markers from Dead Space..?


----------



## Kerouac

F&F Tower (2011, 736 feet)
Panama City


----------



## mvvRAZ

Nick Chia said:


> Can anyone guess the source inspiration for this design?.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Looks super good but please please please make a matching plug/pins this time!


----------



## miceblue

No comment on this one, but that was the first thing I thought of. XD


----------



## Nick Chia

miceblue said:


> No comment on this one, but that was the first thing I thought of. XD


----------



## Nick Chia

Kerouac said:


> F&F Tower (2011, 736 feet)
> Panama City


That's actually a really nice looking building! (IMO)


----------



## steamboiled

Nick Chia said:


> Can anyone guess the source inspiration for this design?.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Dark Aster


----------



## Chesty

Nick Chia said:


> Can anyone guess the source inspiration for this design?.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Thor the Destroyer


----------



## alvinmate (Aug 12, 2020)

Perhaps inspiration from Singapore's iconic building -The Interlace?


----------



## Wes S

Nick Chia said:


> Can anyone guess the source inspiration for this design?.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Carbon infused of some sort?


----------



## Nick Chia

Wes S said:


> Carbon infused of some sort?


That info is classified as "Top Secret"


----------



## Nick Chia

alvinmate said:


> Perhaps inspiration from Singapore's iconic building -The Interlace?


I see that you are a man with fine taste


----------



## Wes S

Nick Chia said:


> That info is classified as "Top Secret"


LOL!


----------



## discotexx

Turning Torso, Malmö, Sweden


----------



## Nick Chia

discotexx said:


> Turning Torso, Malmö, Sweden


Unsure which is more impressive, the design and structure of the building itself or the name "Turning Torso"


----------



## Nylin

Nick Chia said:


> Can anyone guess the source inspiration for this design?.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Yo, mind give some preview configurations about this new cable?


----------



## Nick Chia (Aug 16, 2020)

Nylin said:


> Yo, mind give some preview configurations about this new cable?


It's not a new cable, but more like a prototype design for future y-split design I guess.

Even as a staff, my colleagues from the design team has been keeping things under wraps, even from me!


----------



## Nick Chia

Effect Audio is proud to announce the launch of AKA Balance Adapter - the most satisfying choice to fulfil our audiophiles “love for beauty”. It allows you to enjoy the best performance of your audio system without changing the plug and compromising the aesthetics.

The new adapter features a geometric cutting design combine with CNC aluminum alloy shell that technically and aesthetically matches Astell&Kern DAP. It adopts the high-end PSquared (palladium and platinum-plated)2.5mm and 3.5mm plugs developed in cooperation with EA and Oyaide as well as the 4.4mm official socket by Pentaconn. This makeup significantly reduces signal transmission loss and reproduce little to no distortion.

To provide superior music listening experience for audiophiles‘, EA had adjusted and polished the details repeatedly for the amazing final result:

The weight of 18g makes it incredibly portable and storage; The use of aluminum alloy shell combined with precision CNC technology makes it resistant to fingerprints. The size is 38.0×30.0×12.9mm which matches with the thickness of the DAP. It is undoubtedly an outstanding matching accessory for Astell&Kern DAP.

AKA is compatible with Astell&Kern's SP2000, SP1000, SA700, KANN CUBE and other portable models with 2.5mm balanced output and 3.5mm single-ended socket.


*Technical Advantages Highlight*

·Geometric-cutting design and CNC aluminum alloy shell

·Adopts high-end PSquared 2.5mm and 3.5mm plug designed in cooperation with Oyaide

·Adopts Pentaconn official 4.4mm socket

·Special made 34 AWG OCC copper internal strands


*RRP:*US$199

*Shop here: **www.effectaudio.com/accessories/aka-balance-adaptor.html*

*Visit our website **www.effectaudio.com** for more information.











*


----------



## Wes S

Nick Chia said:


> Effect Audio is proud to announce the launch of AKA Balance Adapter - the most satisfying choice to fulfil our audiophiles “love for beauty”. It allows you to enjoy the best performance of your audio system without changing the plug and compromising the aesthetics.
> 
> The new adapter features a geometric cutting design combine with CNC aluminum alloy shell that technically and aesthetically matches Astell&Kern DAP. It adopts the high-end PSquared (palladium and platinum-plated)2.5mm and 3.5mm plugs developed in cooperation with EA and Oyaide as well as the 4.4mm official socket by Pentaconn. This makeup significantly reduces signal transmission loss and reproduce little to no distortion.
> 
> ...


Dude!  What a cool product, and I bet this will sell like crazy.  Bravo Effect Audio.


----------



## Wyville

Nick Chia said:


> Effect Audio is proud to announce the launch of AKA Balance Adapter - the most satisfying choice to fulfil our audiophiles “love for beauty”. It allows you to enjoy the best performance of your audio system without changing the plug and compromising the aesthetics.
> 
> The new adapter features a geometric cutting design combine with CNC aluminum alloy shell that technically and aesthetically matches Astell&Kern DAP. It adopts the high-end PSquared (palladium and platinum-plated)2.5mm and 3.5mm plugs developed in cooperation with EA and Oyaide as well as the 4.4mm official socket by Pentaconn. This makeup significantly reduces signal transmission loss and reproduce little to no distortion.
> 
> ...


Considering how many people complain about A&K refusing to adopt 4.4mm for their balanced out, I think there are a lot of people who will love this!


----------



## Wes S

Wyville said:


> Considering how many people complain about A&K refusing to adopt 4.4mm for their balanced out, I think there are a lot of people who will love this!


A&K should thank Effect for this, as I am sure many more will be using A&K players now that there is a clean looking solution, for using 4.4mm.


----------



## Dionysus

Personally, as someone who has used AK players for years and currently owns one, not sure if I'm thrilled about that price. But, I do appreciate having the offering if in the future I  will need such an adapter, thank you EA.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Yeah I was just saying the other day how I kinda wanted an SP2000 but what was definitively stopping me was the 2.5.... I'm both happy and unhappy at the same time that my problem has been resolved


----------



## Deferenz

Nick Chia said:


> Effect Audio is proud to announce the launch of AKA Balance Adapter - the most satisfying choice to fulfil our audiophiles “love for beauty”. It allows you to enjoy the best performance of your audio system without changing the plug and compromising the aesthetics.
> 
> The new adapter features a geometric cutting design combine with CNC aluminum alloy shell that technically and aesthetically matches Astell&Kern DAP. It adopts the high-end PSquared (palladium and platinum-plated)2.5mm and 3.5mm plugs developed in cooperation with EA and Oyaide as well as the 4.4mm official socket by Pentaconn. This makeup significantly reduces signal transmission loss and reproduce little to no distortion.
> 
> ...


I think that is a good idea. I prefer 4.4mm over 2.5mm and so it would be good to know it’s available if I ever got an A&K Dap.


----------



## dhc0329

I am sure this might have been talked about a lot but just wondering if we have decent explanation for EA cable becoming stiff over time. 
I have had this issue with Horus and Leo 2 before and my Code51 started to exhibit the similar behavior. I have two Code51 cables which are vastly
different in stiffness. Only difference is that one I just got recently (2-pin) is still soft. Is it the cable itself or teflon jacket getting harden? 
Other than that these cables sound great.


----------



## Nick Chia

dhc0329 said:


> I am sure this might have been talked about a lot but just wondering if we have decent explanation for EA cable becoming stiff over time.
> I have had this issue with Horus and Leo 2 before and my Code51 started to exhibit the similar behavior. I have two Code51 cables which are vastly
> different in stiffness. Only difference is that one I just got recently (2-pin) is still soft. Is it the cable itself or teflon jacket getting harden?
> Other than that these cables sound great.



This is likely due to oxidation and the accumulation of residue/dirt on the cable, I'm assuming that the cables stiffened up only after 6-12 months (or more)?

Other than the stiffness, the results are mostly aesthetic and would not affect the sound quality output of the cables.

I personally would advise our cable users to use a small amount of vaseline and gently polish or clean the cable with a piece of soft cloth. It would help in getting rid of some of the residue and helps to protect the cable from the accumulation of residue/dirt in the future.

Hope this helped! 

Do feel free to share if anyone has another other alternatives to this as well, we are always looking to learn


----------



## dhc0329

Nick Chia said:


> This is likely due to oxidation and the accumulation of residue/dirt on the cable, I'm assuming that the cables stiffened up only after 6-12 months (or more)?
> 
> Other than the stiffness, the results are mostly aesthetic and would not affect the sound quality output of the cables.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. So will cleaning up the residue restore the softness to some degree?


----------



## Nick Chia

dhc0329 said:


> Thanks for your reply. So will cleaning up the residue restore the softness to some degree?



Yup, it would to some degree, but go easy on the vaseline though.

There's no point using too much of vaseline on the cable as all you would need is just a light coat of vaseline to clean (remove residue) and protect it by polishing it  (with a soft piece of cloth).


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deferenz said:


> I think that is a good idea. I prefer 4.4mm over 2.5mm and so it would be good to know it’s available if I ever got an A&K Dap.


That EA adapter is pure awesomeness. I got an AK SR25 last week because of the battery life (supposed to arrive Monday), and I’m ordering one of them adapters first thing today


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Honestly, that's the best solution for 4.4mm on AK DAPs to date. but still feels like a shortcut. well done EA for doing it.


----------



## Deferenz

mvvRAZ said:


> That EA adapter is pure awesomeness. I got an AK SR25 last week because of the battery life (supposed to arrive Monday), and I’m ordering one of them adapters first thing today



I have a query on the SR25, but I’ll take this to your own shootout thread so as to keep this thread Effect Audio.


----------



## dhc0329

Nick Chia said:


> Yup, it would to some degree, but go easy on the vaseline though.
> 
> There's no point using too much of vaseline on the cable as all you would need is just a light coat of vaseline to clean (remove residue) and protect it by polishing it  (with a soft piece of cloth).



Any other idea to soften up the cable as it didn't help at all. I know you guys have the greatest sounding cables but gotta change your outer jacket
materials or something as all your cables do that. I checked 3 years old null audio cable which hasn't change softness a bit so I know it can be done.


----------



## Nick Chia (Aug 22, 2020)

dhc0329 said:


> Any other idea to soften up the cable as it didn't help at all. I know you guys have the greatest sounding cables but gotta change your outer jacket
> materials or something as all your cables do that. I checked 3 years old null audio cable which hasn't change softness a bit so I know it can be done.



Give it some time, the effects wouldn't be immediate or that dramatic. I've heard of others using autosol as well, but I would recommend against it as autosol can be highly corrosive which may damage the cable in the long run. If you would really like to try autosol, I would urge you to use it very very sparingly and cautiously while polishing the cables.


----------



## Nylin

Nick Chia said:


> Give it some time, the effects would be immediate or that dramatic. I've heard of others using autosol as well, but I would recommend against it as autosol can be highly corrosive which may damage the cable in the long run. If you would really like to try autosol, I would urge you to use it very very sparingly and cautiously while polishing the cables.


Yeah completely agree with the outer materials could be better somehow. I don't know what materials were used in Iliad from Eletech but man that cable was soft like a .feather.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wait wouldn’t the acid in the Vaseline eat through the cable’s insulation? I really don’t see this being a good idea to put on PVC 

On another note, placing order for the adapter woop woop!


----------



## Deferenz

mvvRAZ said:


> Wait wouldn’t the acid in the Vaseline eat through the cable’s insulation? I really don’t see this being a good idea to put on PVC
> 
> On another note, placing order for the adapter woop woop!


I’m interested to hear how this adapter works out. I presume there will be no reduction in signal quality from the 4.4mm into the Dap, but I look forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## Nick Chia

mvvRAZ said:


> Wait wouldn’t the acid in the Vaseline eat through the cable’s insulation? I really don’t see this being a good idea to put on PVC
> 
> On another note, placing order for the adapter woop woop!



Not corrosive enough to damage the cables. We advise customers to use the vaseline in moderation as well, an amount just enough to rub and place a light coat of protection on the cable in future.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Nick Chia said:


> Not corrosive enough to damage the cables. We advise customers to use the vaseline in moderation as well, an amount just enough to rub and place a light coat of protection on the cable in future.


Gotcha. Welllll I bought the adapter either way, looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## Deferenz (Aug 22, 2020)

How easy is it to get an EA cable re-terminated from 4.4m to 2.5mm?

Edit: Doh! My memory is shockingly bad.  There is now the new adapter I could get (for possible new A&K dap) 😃


----------



## Nylin

Deferenz said:


> I’m interested to hear how this adapter works out. I presume there will be no reduction in signal quality from the 4.4mm into the Dap, but I look forward to hearing your impressions.



I'm interested in seeing a comparison between EA's adapter and PW's. Admittedly better design from EA. The design works well with AK players themselves.


----------



## Binsterrrrr

mvvRAZ said:


> Gotcha. Welllll I bought the adapter either way, looking forward to receiving it!


Look forward to hearing your impressions as well as some pictures! Do you happen to have anything to compare it with? Something similar?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Binsterrrrr said:


> Look forward to hearing your impressions as well as some pictures! Do you happen to have anything to compare it with? Something similar?


I have the DD Hifi adapter arriving as well, so that's the only real comparison I'd be able to do. They're in completely different price points though, and they work rather differently too


----------



## Deferenz

mvvRAZ said:


> I have the DD Hifi adapter arriving as well, so that's the only real comparison I'd be able to do. They're in completely different price points though, and they work rather differently too


Do you know how they work differently? I only became aware of the PW one yesterday when someone posted it on another thread.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deferenz said:


> Do you know how they work differently? I only became aware of the PW one yesterday when someone posted it on another thread.


No idea bud. The EA one looks super nice which is why I went for it


----------



## twister6

Deferenz said:


> Do you know how they work differently? I only became aware of the PW one yesterday when someone posted it on another thread.



Since Michael said he has an adapter arriving now, I'm sure he is referring to their "Thor hammer" short right angled 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter, not a similar 2.5/3.5mm ddhifi is working on now as well.  Thus, the difference will be connecting L+/R+/L-/R- from 4.4mm to 2.5mm without a ground.  What this new EA and PWA adapters have is a more advanced design with additional separate 3.5mm connector just for the ground.  So, audio signal diff pairs are connected to 2.5mm plug and ground goes to 3.5mm plug, plus there is internal shielding/isolation.

I actually have EA new adapter arriving today, depending on when DHL going to drop it off, so looking forward to test it.

Now, regarding the price and the discussion generated in EA announcement thread linked from the front page, yes, there are many different adapters.  As someone mentioned in that thread, you can buy $9 pigtail 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter which going to "adapt" 4.4mm terminated cable to 2.5mm headphone jack.  But that is the same as saying, you can buy $15k car and $115k car, the same functionality of a metal "box" on 4 wheel which can take you from point A to point B   Yes, you can use either one to arrive to your destination but ride comfort and performance will be different   And people who buy $15k car will think those who pay extra $100k are nuts and wasting their money.  I'm not trying to justify the price or know the exact cost of material to justify the difference (especially since I already have been asked about EA vs PWA adapters), but when you are buying $9 adapter, by common sense it will probably cost half of that to make using 50 cent jack/plugs and cheap pieces of wire and lead solder.  Versus something more high end using Pentaconn brand jacks and PSquare custom 2.5mm and 3.5mm plugs, along with custom housing, etc.

Regardless of what you believe in, we have a lot of options to choose from when it comes to audio gear and accessories, varying in performance and price.  If you have 4.4mm cables and want to use it with your 2.5mm source, you can buy something cheap ($9 adapter) to get you to your destination.  And if you spent $1k-$2k on your cable and $3.5k on your DAP, you have an option to buy premium component/design adapter priced up to $200 which could squeeze out maybe another 1% of performance by cutting EMI interference or quieting some background noise.  It's all about options and what you can afford.


----------



## mvvRAZ

twister6 said:


> Since Michael said he has an adapter arriving now, I'm sure he is referring to their "Thor hammer" short right angled 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter, not a similar 2.5/3.5mm ddhifi is working on now as well.  Thus, the difference will be connecting L+/R+/L-/R- from 4.4mm to 2.5mm without a ground.  What this new EA and PWA adapters have is a more advanced design with additional separate 3.5mm connector just for the ground.  So, audio signal diff pairs are connected to 2.5mm plug and ground goes to 3.5mm plug, plus there is internal shielding/isolation.
> 
> I actually have EA new adapter arriving today, depending on when DHL going to drop it off, so looking forward to test it.
> 
> ...


Yes that 

Or

And hear me out here 

It looks fancy A F - no joke I bought my AK SR25 just to buy that adapter


----------



## twister6

mvvRAZ said:


> Yes that
> 
> Or
> 
> ...



SR25 is actually a very good DAP when you use 2.5mm output; I covered it in my review and it is night'n'day compared to SR15 for the same price.


----------



## mvvRAZ

twister6 said:


> SR25 is actually a very good DAP when you use 2.5mm output; I covered it in my review and it is night'n'day compared to SR15 for the same price.


The adapter I was sent was the wrong one unfortunately, so I’ve only been using it with a pigtail and the 3.5 (except when I tried the Odin). I’m looking forward to receiving the AKA adapter in order to properly listen to it. 

The UI has improved loads however compared to the AK SR15, the battery is amazing and I love how small and portable and light it is


----------



## Deferenz

twister6 said:


> Since Michael said he has an adapter arriving now, I'm sure he is referring to their "Thor hammer" short right angled 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter, not a similar 2.5/3.5mm ddhifi is working on now as well.  Thus, the difference will be connecting L+/R+/L-/R- from 4.4mm to 2.5mm without a ground.  What this new EA and PWA adapters have is a more advanced design with additional separate 3.5mm connector just for the ground.  So, audio signal diff pairs are connected to 2.5mm plug and ground goes to 3.5mm plug, plus there is internal shielding/isolation.
> 
> I actually have EA new adapter arriving today, depending on when DHL going to drop it off, so looking forward to test it.
> 
> ...


That is a 5 Star explanation 👍


----------



## Nick Chia

twister6 said:


> Since Michael said he has an adapter arriving now, I'm sure he is referring to their "Thor hammer" short right angled 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter, not a similar 2.5/3.5mm ddhifi is working on now as well.  Thus, the difference will be connecting L+/R+/L-/R- from 4.4mm to 2.5mm without a ground.  What this new EA and PWA adapters have is a more advanced design with additional separate 3.5mm connector just for the ground.  So, audio signal diff pairs are connected to 2.5mm plug and ground goes to 3.5mm plug, plus there is internal shielding/isolation.
> 
> I actually have EA new adapter arriving today, depending on when DHL going to drop it off, so looking forward to test it.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more as an EA staff 

But a brand new entry-level car in Singapore costs between SGD 80-100k though  (off-topic)


----------



## twister6

Here is some audio gear p@rn for you:


----------



## Binsterrrrr

twister6 said:


> Since Michael said he has an adapter arriving now, I'm sure he is referring to their "Thor hammer" short right angled 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter, not a similar 2.5/3.5mm ddhifi is working on now as well.  Thus, the difference will be connecting L+/R+/L-/R- from 4.4mm to 2.5mm without a ground.  What this new EA and PWA adapters have is a more advanced design with additional separate 3.5mm connector just for the ground.  So, audio signal diff pairs are connected to 2.5mm plug and ground goes to 3.5mm plug, plus there is internal shielding/isolation.
> 
> I actually have EA new adapter arriving today, depending on when DHL going to drop it off, so looking forward to test it.
> 
> ...


Finally an expert who explained it so nicely HAHA. I have been trying to do that in my past few posts but doesn't come across as clearly as this. Having OPTIONS is key here. Its always nice to know that there is an option to get something like this should I need it one day 👍🏻


----------



## twister6

Binsterrrrr said:


> Finally an expert who explained it so nicely HAHA. I have been trying to do that in my past few posts but doesn't come across as clearly as this. Having OPTIONS is key here. Its always nice to know that there is an option to get something like this should I need it one day 👍🏻



And speaking of options, this is going to be a short impression.

 

Both follow the same design principle, signal (L+/R+/L-/R-) goes through 2.5mm TRRS plug and GND goes through 3.5mm TRS plug, thus all 5 contacts of Pentaconn TRRRS female jack are connected.  The size is similar as well.  Peter's PWA "box" has a more straight forward exterior design, while SY's AKA design has "artistic" lines, aligned more with angled facets of A&K DAPs.  Another difference, AKA uses PSquared plugs (Palladium and Platinum plated, custom plugs by Oyaide).  I assume both use genuine Pentaconn socket, at least EA has it mentioned in their product description.

I have done blind tests with non-PSquared vs PSquared plugs of the same cables in the past.  You can believe in whatever you want to, but I was always consistently able to tell them apart due to wider soundstage of PSquared.  Maybe it is due to conductivity or resistance difference of the material that affects sound perception, but I can only share with you what I'm hearing without going into voodoo science explanation 

The bottom line, between these two in multiple blind tests using the same DAP (SR25 and SP2000 SS), the same pair of IEMs, playing the same song with every other setting being the same where the only variable is the adapter, I can consistently hear a *wider soundstage* and *blacker background* using *AKA* adapter.  Both do a great job adapting 4.4mm terminated cable to use with A&K DAPs, and you do have to consider price difference with PWA being cheaper, but in terms of sound performance, I hear AKA having the improvement.  That's how I hear it.


----------



## Nick Chia

Based on the amount of orders for the AKA adapters so far, I must say that I am quite surprised by the number of AK DAP users out there (there are a lot!)


----------



## mvvRAZ

Nick Chia said:


> Based on the amount of orders for the AKA adapters so far, I must say that I am quite surprised by the number of AK DAP users out there (there are a lot!)


2.5 is the yoga pants of the audio world - you really wouldn't want to see a grown man wearing it


----------



## Nick Chia

mvvRAZ said:


> 2.5 is the yoga pants of the audio world - you really wouldn't want to see a grown man wearing it


Hey, brands like Lululemon are doing well though


----------



## mvvRAZ

Nick Chia said:


> Hey, brands like Lululemon are doing well though


They sure are hahah - maybe you guys could make an adapter to convert yoga pants to regular trousers too! I'd be down for that


----------



## Nick Chia

mvvRAZ said:


> They sure are hahah - maybe you guys could make an adapter to convert yoga pants to regular trousers too! I'd be down for that


Am not so sure about this.

I don't think my boss (Suyang) has any ambitious plans to enter into the apparel industry at this moment.

Guess we'll just stick to cables, IEMs and adapters for the time being


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Nick Chia said:


> Based on the amount of orders for the AKA adapters so far, I must say that I am quite surprised by the number of AK DAP users out there (there are a lot!)


Imagine how many haven't ordered (yet).


----------



## Nylin

mvvRAZ said:


> 2.5 is the yoga pants of the audio world - you really wouldn't want to see a grown man wearing it


LOL I love this metaphor man. Nevertheless, as a cable lover, I feel like using this convertor on your AK dap is literally wasting the potential of your cables. I would stay with 2.5 for all AK players cuz I don't want mixed materials during the sound transformation. All I could do is protect all my 2.5 connectors like a baby


----------



## mvvRAZ

I just received the AKA adapter today and I am absolutely stunned by the quality of the build and sound

Everything else equal (Noble Sultan IEM off the AK SR25), the AKA adapter presents the music with much better body and less peaky/harsh treble when comparing it to the DD HiFi adapter. Can't even make the case that my mind is making up the difference in the sense that parts of tracks that are somewhat sibilant with the DD HiFi adapter are perfectly and buttery smooth with the AKA. 

Excellent work by EA, I look forward to demoing it with some of the more high end DAPs by AK - who knows, with this option being on the market I might be persuaded to replace my LPGT


----------



## Deezel177

mvvRAZ said:


> I just received the AKA adapter today and I am absolutely stunned by the quality of the build and sound
> 
> Everything else equal (Noble Sultan IEM off the AK SR25), the AKA adapter presents the music with much better body and less peaky/harsh treble when comparing it to the DD HiFi adapter. Can't even make the case that my mind is making up the difference in the sense that parts of tracks that are somewhat sibilant with the DD HiFi adapter are perfectly and buttery smooth with the AKA.
> 
> Excellent work by EA, I look forward to demoing it with some of the more high end DAPs by AK - who knows, with this option being on the market I might be persuaded to replace my LPGT



The DD-HiFi adapter is only 4.4mm-to-2.5mm, right? They don't have the extra 3.5mm ground that the AKA has. That may explain most of the difference. My main concern with the AKA is if AK ever change the spacing between their 2.5mm and 3.5mm sockets. Then again, that may be reason for EA to develop an AKA 2.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deezel177 said:


> The DD-HiFi adapter is only 4.4mm-to-2.5mm, right? They don't have the extra 3.5mm ground that the AKA has. That may explain most of the difference. My main concern with the AKA is if AK ever change the spacing between their 2.5mm and 3.5mm sockets. Then again, that may be reason for EA to develop an AKA 2.


yeah it's not really a fair comparison, especially considering the DD hifi one costs a solid 10-12 times less too. I am still a bit stunned in just how much of an improvement I noticed going from one to the other though, wasn't quite expecting it..

That's a potential concern though, and with the new Kann I have my fingers crossed they just stick to 4.4


----------



## Deezel177

mvvRAZ said:


> yeah it's not really a fair comparison, especially considering the DD hifi one costs a solid 10-12 times less too. I am still a bit stunned in just how much of an improvement I noticed going from one to the other though, wasn't quite expecting it..
> 
> That's a potential concern though, and with the new Kann I have my fingers crossed they just stick to 4.4



I'd be beyond elated if AK permanently adopted 4.4mm and ditched the 2.5mm standard. I can finally consider AK DAPs to own again, and the world will finally be rid of the plug that even my meagre hands can snap like a twig.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deezel177 said:


> I'd be beyond elated if AK permanently adopted 4.4mm and ditched the 2.5mm standard. I can finally consider AK DAPs to own again, and the world will finally be rid of the plug that even my meagre hands can snap like a twig.


Honestly as long as there's a uniform standard across the industry I'd be pretty happy. AK being the *only* company with 2.5, it would kinda make sense that they're the ones that adapt  

I feel almost guilty saying this with my 15 Apple devices with their proprietary lightning port though


----------



## SBranson (Sep 10, 2020)

How much better is the Leonidas 2 than the original?  I have the original on my Solaris 2020 and was thinking of getting the Leo2 or maybe something from Eletech though I’ve been a big fan of EA for years 
I had my Leonidas reterminated to mmcx by Triton Audio and I really enjoy it.  I’m not necessarily missing anything or find the Leonidas wanting, I had read a review and liked the sound of the supposed improvements.  Just wondering if others have impressions of the 2 cables.


----------



## Wyville

mvvRAZ said:


> I just received the AKA adapter today and I am absolutely stunned by the quality of the build and sound
> 
> Everything else equal (Noble Sultan IEM off the AK SR25), the AKA adapter presents the music with much better body and less peaky/harsh treble when comparing it to the DD HiFi adapter. Can't even make the case that my mind is making up the difference in the sense that parts of tracks that are somewhat sibilant with the DD HiFi adapter are perfectly and buttery smooth with the AKA.
> 
> Excellent work by EA, I look forward to demoing it with some of the more high end DAPs by AK - who knows, with this option being on the market I might be persuaded to replace my LPGT


I feel guilty about it, but I have had the AKA adapter lying around for a while now and only been able to have a look at it very, very briefly.  I agree that it looks superb and fits great even on my old AK70.


----------



## Kimiifrit

Hi all, 
I am using my Fourte Noir with Leonidas II Octa, which already sounds great, but I still want to have a little bit more of the mid and high-mid ranges, and no more bass , no more treble. Specifically, I would like to look for a cable that can push the female vocals on my Fourte Noir somehow forward and slightly more outstanding without compromising the perfect soundstage. The current pair occasionally makes the female vocal sound weak and downplayed compared to the instruments. Will the Horus X be a better substitution of Leo II?  Please share your ideas or any other recommendations. Thx a lot!


----------



## Nick Chia (Sep 13, 2020)

Kimiifrit said:


> Hi all,
> I am using my Fourte Noir with Leonidas II Octa, which already sounds great, but I still want to have a little bit more of the mid and high-mid ranges, and no more bass , no more treble. Specifically, I would like to look for a cable that can push the female vocals on my Fourte Noir somehow forward and slightly more outstanding without compromising the perfect soundstage. The current pair occasionally makes the female vocal sound weak and downplayed compared to the instruments. Will the Horus X be a better substitution of Leo II?  Please share your ideas or any other recommendations. Thx a lot!



The Horus X/Octa would sound more refined imo, which means retaining all the clarity and stagesound quality found on the Leo II but with a more polished output.

Another cable to consider would be the Code 51.


----------



## Deezel177

Kimiifrit said:


> Hi all,
> I am using my Fourte Noir with Leonidas II Octa, which already sounds great, but I still want to have a little bit more of the mid and high-mid ranges, and no more bass , no more treble. Specifically, I would like to look for a cable that can push the female vocals on my Fourte Noir somehow forward and slightly more outstanding without compromising the perfect soundstage. The current pair occasionally makes the female vocal sound weak and downplayed compared to the instruments. Will the Horus X be a better substitution of Leo II?  Please share your ideas or any other recommendations. Thx a lot!



For a mid and high-mid emphasis, I actually like the Thor Silver II. Perhaps one in an 8-wire format could bring you the space and headroom you’re used to with the Octa as well.


----------



## Nylin

Kimiifrit said:


> Hi all,
> I am using my Fourte Noir with Leonidas II Octa, which already sounds great, but I still want to have a little bit more of the mid and high-mid ranges, and no more bass , no more treble. Specifically, I would like to look for a cable that can push the female vocals on my Fourte Noir somehow forward and slightly more outstanding without compromising the perfect soundstage. The current pair occasionally makes the female vocal sound weak and downplayed compared to the instruments. Will the Horus X be a better substitution of Leo II?  Please share your ideas or any other recommendations. Thx a lot!


Go for code 51. Horus will make mids more thin and transparent, which you wouldn't want for tia cuz its mids are thin enough. The reason I would recommend code 51 is this cable will slim down the body of bass (mid bass) a lot, which makes mids stand out more. Also it helps with making treble calm down a bit.


----------



## Kimiifrit

Thanks for all the recommendations, really hope that i could have a chance to try and audit!
How likely would it be for Effect Audio to launch new cables later this year? I know the Code 51 was announced around Nov last year.


----------



## Nick Chia

Kimiifrit said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations, really hope that i could have a chance to try and audit!
> How likely would it be for Effect Audio to launch new cables later this year? I know the Code 51 was announced around Nov last year.


Stay tuned to this space


----------



## Edyeded86

Currently using the EA Eros 2 with my u12t and SE200.

Lovely, but wandering if there's anything else I can consider to push me to the next sonic level??

Appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## Deferenz

Edyeded86 said:


> Currently using the EA Eros 2 with my u12t and SE200.
> 
> Lovely, but wandering if there's anything else I can consider to push me to the next sonic level??
> 
> Appreciate any recommendations.


Do you like the general sound of the Eros II and how much do you want to spend?


----------



## YCHANGE

Kimiifrit said:


> Hi all,
> I am using my Fourte Noir with Leonidas II Octa, which already sounds great, but I still want to have a little bit more of the mid and high-mid ranges, and no more bass , no more treble. Specifically, I would like to look for a cable that can push the female vocals on my Fourte Noir somehow forward and slightly more outstanding without compromising the perfect soundstage. The current pair occasionally makes the female vocal sound weak and downplayed compared to the instruments. Will the Horus X be a better substitution of Leo II?  Please share your ideas or any other recommendations. Thx a lot!



Curious what dap you're using. Maybe a change of tips or eq is possible.  I find Leondias II responds well to eq.


----------



## Edyeded86

Deferenz said:


> Do you like the general sound of the Eros II and how much do you want to spend?


Hey,

Yea I like the general sound of the Eros II. 

Ideally I'd want to limit to $500, but open the suggestions if higher spends are worth it!


----------



## Deferenz

Edyeded86 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Yea I like the general sound of the Eros II.
> 
> Ideally I'd want to limit to $500, but open the suggestions if higher spends are worth it!


The Eros II+ is a nice cable. It takes the existing Eros and takes everything up a notch. It still has the top high end but it seems that bit crisper and more detailed. I was close to buying it, but I decided on the Thor Silver II+ instead simply because I prefer more bass and a little less bright up top.

The poster above mentioned Leonidas II and that is a good call. It would blow your $500 budget though. Checking on Musicteck, this is priced at $888. However this a top cable and has that high like the Eros, but is much crisper and very detailed.


----------



## Nick Chia

Edyeded86 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Yea I like the general sound of the Eros II.
> 
> Ideally I'd want to limit to $500, but open the suggestions if higher spends are worth it!


How about the Cleopatra? 

Arguably our best-selling cable along with the Leonidas II, a definite must-try/must-have if you're into genres with higher frequencies.

-Nick


----------



## Deferenz

Nick Chia said:


> How about the Cleopatra?
> 
> Arguably our best-selling cable along with the Leonidas II, a definite must-try/must-have if you're into genres with higher frequencies.
> 
> -Nick


The Cleopatra is one cable I would like to hear. I’ve heard a few EA cables now but the Cleopatra keeps evading me. Hopefully at the next Canjam I will get a chance.


----------



## Binsterrrrr

Edyeded86 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Yea I like the general sound of the Eros II.
> 
> Ideally I'd want to limit to $500, but open the suggestions if higher spends are worth it!


Any particular area u want to improve? Or are you looking for refinement, while preserving much of it? I feel which area u want to improve is going to be hard to say since it depends a lot on the pairings, but as you go up the EA cable lineup, refinement is one thing that only goes up up up!


----------



## Nick Chia

Calling all copper cable and bass fans here!

Would like to do a quick, impromptu check to see your reactions if we were to introduce an Ares II 12wire version.

It has been introduced only in the Hong Kong market for a couple of months and the reaction there so far has been great.

Just like to check in to how our fans on head-fi think about this as well, do share your thoughts.


----------



## Wyville

Nick Chia said:


> Calling all copper cable and bass fans here!
> 
> Would like to do a quick, impromptu check to see your reactions if we were to introduce an Ares II 12wire version.
> 
> ...


I would be a little worried about the ergonomics because of my previous experience with a 12-wire cable, but the braiding looks a lot better than the one I tried and Ares II scaled beautifully from 4 to 8 wires.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

That looks thic! But pretty. 

I wonder if that option would work better for full size headphones and custom IEMs to hold that extra weight.

PS.: how do you guys weld all those strands on that minimal 2pin connector?


----------



## mvvRAZ

These days I’m more into 4 wires... expecting delivery of the Horus today actually! I won’t be able to play with it till Monday or so, but excited still


----------



## Nick Chia

Had some questions about the weight and braiding of the Ares II 12w, so here are some pictures of the cable along with the Ares II 8w side-by-side for comparison purposes.

Just for further info, the Ares II 8w weighs in at 31g while the Ares II 12w weighs in at 48g.

The cable at the top is the Ares II 12w and the one at the bottom is the Ares II 8w. The quality and work of the braiding on the 12w should be clear for all to see while it is also noticeable that the 12w version is flexible enough to be coiled in a similar fashion as the 8w version, so that should alleviate the concerns that some may have regarding the cables being "too stiff" as well.


----------



## Nick Chia

CrocodileDundee said:


> That looks thic! But pretty.
> 
> I wonder if that option would work better for full size headphones and custom IEMs to hold that extra weight.
> 
> PS.: how do you guys weld all those strands on that minimal 2pin connector?


That's a trade secret


----------



## mvvRAZ

It looks nice and all... but being honest - I think the Ares is a bit old news-ish, and the 12w braid is just impractical imo. There's no harm in offering it outside of HK, but I don't really see it being like a huge thing myself


----------



## Suyang

mvvRAZ said:


> It looks nice and all... but being honest - I think the Ares is a bit old news-ish, and the 12w braid is just impractical imo. There's no harm in offering it outside of HK, but I don't really see it being like a huge thing myself



I think you will love something like Horus 12


----------



## mvvRAZ

Suyang said:


> I think you will love something like Horus 12


Let’s start with Horus 4


----------



## Suyang

mvvRAZ said:


> Let’s start with Horus 4


Its a good choice tho, Horus sounds so much different(better in many aspect) from your current collection, please enjoy it.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Suyang said:


> Its a good choice tho, Horus sounds so much different(better in many aspect) from your current collection, please enjoy it.


As long as the hardware is on point I’m sure I will


----------



## CrocodileDundee (Sep 25, 2020)

Full copper will always be a thing. How to keep them desirable compared to the crazy materials? I think is about price. If the price is attractive, you guys will have customers.


----------



## Nick Chia

The color Black —— always brings out an enigmatic yet intimidating presence.
With an all-black accessories design, the「Vogue series special black edition」 makes its own extraordinary fashion statement.
Limited pieces back in store!
Enjoy the sounds of Maestro, Virtuoso and Grandioso while showing it off with its stylish black design, get yours before they are gone!

Shop now: https://www.effectaudio.com/vogue-series.html


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Grandioso in black looks really sick


----------



## productred

mvvRAZ said:


> It looks nice and all... but being honest - I think the Ares is a bit old news-ish, and the 12w braid is just impractical imo. There's no harm in offering it outside of HK, but I don't really see it being like a huge thing myself



The 12w sounds quite a bit different from the 4 and 8 w versions......Given the copper used is the same maybe it's cos of the braiding method (I dunno). Great body and timber acorss the frequency range.

I have been staying away from thick and impractical cables but the 12w Ares isn't one of those.


----------



## Atavax

looking at effect for the first time... I'm not seeing any 4 pin termination options on any of their products. Am I missing something?


----------



## Nick Chia

Atavax said:


> looking at effect for the first time... I'm not seeing any 4 pin termination options on any of their products. Am I missing something?


Hi There,

We do provide different connectors on our cables (including 4-pins one as well).

This is not applicable on the Vogue series though which is only available in 2pin and MMCX. 

But you can choose different types of connectors (subject to availability) on the other cables models. Just PM me or drop us an email (info@effectaudio.com) to find our more.

-Nick


----------



## Layman1

productred said:


> The 12w sounds quite a bit different from the 4 and 8 w versions......Given the copper used is the same maybe it's cos of the braiding method (I dunno). Great body and timber acorss the frequency range.
> 
> I have been staying away from thick and impractical cables but the 12w Ares isn't one of those.



Ok, "great body & timbre"; this is the kind of thing I'm looking for and I'm suddenly more interested, haha
@Nick Chia how much would one of these cost?


----------



## Nick Chia

Layman1 said:


> Ok, "great body & timbre"; this is the kind of thing I'm looking for and I'm suddenly more interested, haha
> @Nick Chia how much would one of these cost?


No set retail price as of yet. But for reference, the Ares II 4w is retailing at USD 149, while the 8 wire version retails at USD 300 (Not available on our website). So you could probably make a calculated guess from there on the retail price of the 12w version.😁


----------



## SengAnn

Hi everyone, 

I am Seng Ann, I have joined Effect Audio early this month, I look forward to share all the future upcoming Effect Audio information to all of you!


----------



## Nick Chia

KANN CUBE + AKA = KANN ALPHA?





‍♀️
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




‍♂️
KANN CUBE + AKA ＞ KANN ALPHA!

Can’t give in to a life without the precision from the Dual ES9038PRO DAC or are you in love with the sound quality and timbre of KANN CUBE? then you should give the AKA a try!

Get yours now: https://www.effectaudio.com/accessories/aka-balance-adaptor.html​


----------



## mvvRAZ

Soooo I got the Horus a few days ago - wire is pretty nice, split is great, pins are in spect, but that black carbon plug looks soooo out of place compared to the golden, richer look of the rest of the cable  

I have a friend who's receiving some rose gold hardware/plugs so I think I'll have him reterminate it or else I'd rather sell it, the lack of uniformity really bugs me


----------



## Layman1

SengAnn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am Seng Ann, I have joined Effect Audio early this month, I look forward to share all the future upcoming Effect Audio information to all of you!


@SengAnn 
Welcome to Head-Fi


----------



## Wes S (Oct 2, 2020)

Happy to report, that I will be joining the club very soon.  I have a Cleopatra 4 wire on the way, and I am really stoked to hear it.  I have been mostly interested in 4 wire cables lately for better ergonomics while using my iems during my daily walks in the woods, and have been looking for a high quality one with pure silver for a while now.  Yesterday, I found a deal in the classifieds that I could not pass up, and based off all I have read, I have a couple of iems that I believe are going to pair extremely well with the Cleo. I can't wait and will be counting the minutes until DHL delivers it on Monday.


----------



## choisan

i have been wanting to get an upgrade cable for my fitear tg335, may i have some suggestion here?


----------



## Wes S

I received my Cleo 4 wire yesterday and this cable is everything I hoped it would be and more.  The impact, detail and overall smooth sound is addictive, and super impressive.  This cable has quite a unique sound, and I love it.  Bravo Effect Audio!


----------



## EffectAudio (Oct 11, 2020)

EA OFFICIAL IS BACK.

New and improved formula, with 70% more cable enthusiasm and 40% less good looks.

What’s the first thing you do when you want to increase your brand presence? You double the number of Nicks on your thread. That’s just basic marketing, but you guys probably knew that already.

Suyang thought long and hard about who could fit that profile, and came to the painful realization there was just one name.

So with the help of the dark arts, three table spoons of baking soda, and just a _smidge _of basil, he resurrected a once known reviewer to serve as his minion.

The time has come, I have returned.

N.


----------



## flinkenick

^^I don't know who this guy is but he sounds totally awesome. You should definitely listen to him and buy like, a ton of EA cables. ​


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


> EA OFFICIAL IS BACK.
> 
> New and improved formula, with 70% more cable enthusiasm and 40% less good looks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wyville

flinkenick said:


> ^^I don't know who this guy is but he sounds totally awesome. You should definitely listen to him and buy like, a ton of EA cables.


I don’t know either, but I heard rumors...


----------



## kubig123

flinkenick said:


> ^^I don't know who this guy is but he sounds totally awesome. You should definitely listen to him and buy like, a ton of EA cables.


That’s a great surprise.
I was just reading again your Layla review this morning


----------



## Layman1 (Oct 11, 2020)

flinkenick said:


> ^^I don't know who this guy is but he sounds totally awesome. You should definitely listen to him and buy like, a ton of EA cables.



Welcome back, great to see you here again! 
Should we be expecting, uh, an EA 17 cable shootout thread anytime soon?


----------



## twister6

hmm, so in a Nick of Time...


----------



## EffectAudio

Layman1 said:


> Welcome back, great to see you here again!
> Should we be expecting, uh, an EA 17 cable shootout thread anytime soon?


Haha I think I maxed out in the shootout department but I will start sharing impressions and gice advice where I can, EA sent me a bunch of cables to play around with


----------



## Kerouac

flinkenick said:


> ^^I don't know who this guy is but he sounds totally awesome. You should definitely listen to him and buy like, a ton of EA cables.


Oh my, I guess we all know the tune to this song 

_*On a digital highway*_
*Cables packed in my car
Alarming smell of placebo*
_*And snakeoil everywhere...*_

And who could forget the legendary closing lines:

*"Relax", said the head-fi man
"We are programmed to believe
That you can listen any time you like
But you can never leave!"*

Anywho, it’s good to see you back man 
Good luck with whatever might come on your path!


----------



## EffectAudio

choisan said:


> i have been wanting to get an upgrade cable for my fitear tg335, may i have some suggestion here?


I only know the Fitears by reputation, does a warm and smooth sound with a full-bodied midrange accurately describe the 335? What are you looking to improve, and do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## choisan

wow, you are probably the only representative from some brands responding. the bundled cable simply not giving clear enough separation of treble and vocal. some suggested leo2 or cleo, any comments please!


----------



## productred

Now I see the product series of EA appear to be more organized, but then I have had a few cables from the older Premium and Heritage series. The description of the Vogue series, while priced lower, make it seem to be at least equal to, if not better than in some ways, the Premium series (e.g. Maestro vs Ares - same gauge size, supposedly "upgraded" multi strand size design etc). So what really are the differences, maybe taking the Maestro and Ares as an example? (Maybe I have missed something in the thread but please enlighten me even so)


----------



## EffectAudio

choisan said:


> wow, you are probably the only representative from some brands responding. the bundled cable simply not giving clear enough separation of treble and vocal. some suggested leo2 or cleo, any comments please!


That’s surprising to hear, you’d think other companies would want to sell their cables as well 

Those 2 cables came to mind first as well, as they pair nicely with warm iems. I did some side by side listening with the Phantom. Both are quite similar tonally, with a clear, neutral sound, characteristic of silver alloy cables. Where they differ mostly is their mid-bass, and its effect on the staging and midrange.

Leonidas has a punchy and controlled sub-bass, nice for electronic beats; very well-defined. But overall the bass is quite neutral due to the mid-bass, which is laidback both in terms of quantity and position. This adds a bit of depth and certainly width, creating an airy and spacious stage with great separation. Importantly, it also results in a very transparent midrange, which gives it a very dynamic sound – arguably its greatest selling point.

By comparison, Cleopatra has slightly more mid-bass quantity, resulting in a bit more impact and a livelier mid-bass (bass guitars pop out a bit more for instance, nice with rock music). While the midrange isn’t as transparent as Leo II, the midrange and therefore overall sound is as a result smoother. So, bit of a give and take there. Leo II has a bit more dynamism and 'in your face' sound which makes it exciting, but Cleopatra is very smooth and easy to listen to. 

To summarise their relative differences:

_Leonidas II:_
+ Stage and separation
+ Midrange transparency

_Cleopatra_
+ Mid-bass quantity/impact
+ Smoothness


----------



## choisan

EffectAudio said:


> That’s surprising to hear, you’d think other companies would want to sell their cables as well
> 
> Those 2 cables came to mind first as well, as they pair nicely with warm iems. I did some side by side listening with the Phantom. Both are quite similar tonally, with a clear, neutral sound, characteristic of silver alloy cables. Where they differ mostly is their mid-bass, and its effect on the staging and midrange.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your advice, will seriously go to try out the demo from my local dealer


----------



## EffectAudio

productred said:


> Now I see the product series of EA appear to be more organized, but then I have had a few cables from the older Premium and Heritage series. The description of the Vogue series, while priced lower, make it seem to be at least equal to, if not better than in some ways, the Premium series (e.g. Maestro vs Ares - same gauge size, supposedly "upgraded" multi strand size design etc). So what really are the differences, maybe taking the Maestro and Ares as an example? (Maybe I have missed something in the thread but please enlighten me even so)


This is an excellent question. I have the Maestro, Virtuoso and Grandioso with me so I was going to do a little comparison (or 'mini shootout' if you will, for @Layman1 ). But it makes a lot of sense to compare these two since Ares II is well-known so a good reference point for many. 

Overall, Maestro and Ares have a different tone and their own relative strengths. Ares II has a pretty unique sound, combining a thicker mid-bass with brightish upper-mids/lower treble. The combination of the two results in its rich tonality and overall 'musical' signature I would say. Maestro has a similar clarity in the upper mids, but pairs it with a cooler, more controlled mid-bass. As a result, the overall sound is cleaner, both in terms of separation, which is better than Ares II (Ares II has thicker notes and a warmer stage), and tonality, which is clearer but also less natural than Ares II. Compared to Ares II, Maestro is only lightly warm. It's a bit of an intermediate between the clearer/brighter Virtuoso (SPC) and warmer Ares II. 

The Grandioso in turn also has that similar clarity in the upper mids, but with a slightly warmer and more natural mid-bass than Maestro. I quite like its tone, its pretty natural and reminiscent of Eros II. It especially shines with acoustic and string instruments. I'd use Grandioso for acoustic guitars (singer/songwriter type music) or classical, and Ares II more for electric guitars or electronic music. I'll admit it's been a while since I've heard Eros II, but one difference with Grandioso is quite striking; Eros II has a (uniquely) pretty lean bass. So while their tone and naturalness is similar, Eros II has an airier stage with better separation. Grandioso's mid-bass is not that lean, although it can lack a bit of definition at times. But still, it's among my favs when it comes to tone. 

On a scale from warmth/naturalness to brightness/clarity I would say: Ares II > Grandioso > Maestro > Virtuoso. Separation and staging is the reverse; Virtuoso and Maestro outperform Ares II and Grandioso. So people preferring a cleaner, more technical sound will prefer the former two, while the latter two are more natural in tonality.


----------



## fiascogarcia

choisan said:


> Appreciate your advice, will seriously go to try out the demo from my local dealer


Here's a bit of EA magic dust:  The Leo II/Cleo octa.


----------



## EffectAudio

fiascogarcia said:


> Here's a bit of EA magic dust:  The Leo II/Cleo octa.


Cool 😎 

What are you pairing it with?


----------



## fiascogarcia (Oct 15, 2020)

EffectAudio said:


> Cool 😎
> 
> What are you pairing it with?


Thanks!  Using it with VE Elysium ciems and the WM1Z with MrWalkman's DMP-Z1 FW.  By the way, thank you for the fast shipment! As you mentioned in a previous post, it feels like a great blend of the Leo transparency and Cleo smoothness.


----------



## EffectAudio

fiascogarcia said:


> Thanks!  Using it with VE Elysium ciems and the WM1Z with MrWalkman's DMP-Z1 FW.  By the way, thank you for the fast shipment! As you mentioned in a previous post, it feels like a great blend of the Leo transparency and Cleo smoothness.


Damn that's fancy! Sounds like a killer combo. Great pic as well.

Well unfortunately I can't take any credit for the shipping, but good to know people are doing their job well  They'll be happy to know.


----------



## JonathanKlein

Anyone using the Code 51, Horus X, or Horus Octa with the VE Elysium?  I'm looking for the most transparent cable to use with these CIEMs.


----------



## hshock76

Received my black edition Maestro yesterday. Looks really good and build quality is excellent. Instant SQ upgrade on the Sony EX1K especially in the bass department.


----------



## EffectAudio

JonathanKlein said:


> Anyone using the Code 51, Horus X, or Horus Octa with the VE Elysium?  I'm looking for the most transparent cable to use with these CIEMs.


I haven't heard the Elysium yet unfortunately, but Code 51 is in a different class when it comes to resolution and transparency with all of the iems I have listened with. It is probably the most transparent cable I have heard till date.


----------



## twister6

JonathanKlein said:


> Anyone using the Code 51, Horus X, or Horus Octa with the VE Elysium?  I'm looking for the most transparent cable to use with these CIEMs.



Check out the cable rolling section of my Ely review.  By far, C51 with Ely is my favorite pair up.


----------



## EffectAudio

hshock76 said:


> Received my black edition Maestro yesterday. Looks really good and build quality is excellent. Instant SQ upgrade on the Sony EX1K especially in the bass department.


Thanks for sharing! Curious to hear what your impressions are on the SQ upgrade later on.


----------



## hshock76

EffectAudio said:


> Thanks for sharing! Curious to hear what your impressions are on the SQ upgrade later on.



Doing some burn-in and do more more listening over the weekend and report back. Right off the bat, the deeper sub-bass from the EX1K has really caught my attention with more body in mids. Together with the A105, I hear an analog, tube like signature; warm and organic. A nice smooth and laid back presentation which I can listen to for long sessions without fatigue.


----------



## EagleWings

A friend of mine asked me for a comparison between the EA Eros II 8W and the EleTech Plato. I thought I will share it here for anyone who might be interested in the same:

In terms of overall tonality, both cables would fall under the classification of neutral. While neither is predominantly bright or warm, the Plato leans towards a slightly thinner/brighter side of neutral, while the Eros leans towards the warmer/smoother side. Plato creates a traditional silver sound that is cleaner in the bass and shorter decays of notes throughout the spectrum compared to the Eros. While the Eros might not sound as clean as the Plato, it does have a slightly more analog timbre than the Plato. But the Plato steps it up in the performance department with larger stage, better transparency, resolution, separation, layering, imaging, details and darker background. Given that most current-gen, high-end IEMs out there have a lean, bright or peak sound, for my personal preferences I find the Eros to pair better with a lot more IEMs than the Plato. But if I were to use a analog sounding source and a warm/full/smooth sounding IEM, I think my preference would lean towards the Plato given the benefits in performance.


----------



## Bosk

Just put my Leonidas up for sale in the classifieds in case anyone's interested.


----------



## SengAnn (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Our website is currently unavailable at this moment, we are doing our best to get our website back online.


In the meantime, if you are curious about any of our products, you may still reach us on our Facebook, Instagram as well as email at info@effectaudio.com. We apologize for the inconvenience caused and hope to see you on our website again very soon!


----------



## SengAnn

Thank you everyone for your patience, we are back online!
You can once again shop for your favorite cables at https://www.effectaudio.com/


----------



## EffectAudio (Oct 30, 2020)

EagleWings said:


> A friend of mine asked me for a comparison between the EA Eros II 8W and the EleTech Plato. I thought I will share it here for anyone who might be interested in the same:
> 
> In terms of overall tonality, both cables would fall under the classification of neutral. While neither is predominantly bright or warm, the Plato leans towards a slightly thinner/brighter side of neutral, while the Eros leans towards the warmer/smoother side. Plato creates a traditional silver sound that is cleaner in the bass and shorter decays of notes throughout the spectrum compared to the Eros. While the Eros might not sound as clean as the Plato, it does have a slightly more analog timbre than the Plato. But the Plato steps it up in the performance department with larger stage, better transparency, resolution, separation, layering, imaging, details and darker background. Given that most current-gen, high-end IEMs out there have a lean, bright or peak sound, for my personal preferences I find the Eros to pair better with a lot more IEMs than the Plato. But if I were to use a analog sounding source and a warm/full/smooth sounding IEM, I think my preference would lean towards the Plato given the benefits in performance.


Love your analysis! 

Which made me think is there a way we can all celebrate our passion for cables here? How about we start a little database of sorts by sharing which EA cables pair well with different iems. This way people looking for info on great pairings can navigate back to the posts, or others can refer back to your post. Just share your favourite pairing with a little description why. It doesn't have to be too technical. Maybe it just works well for certain music, looks pretty, or perhaps that combo was suggested to you by your grandmother on her deathbed. It's all good here.

*Reasons to share:*
+You are a caring person that wants to contribute to the community
+You are passionate about cables
+You will get rewarded by a ton of likes

*Reasons not to share:*
-You hate helping others
-You don't care about cables

I'll start off with some examples of what I'm currently listening to.

_Phantom with Code 51_
This pairing works especially well because it combines Code 51's outstanding resolution and transparency with the Phantom's natural tone, giving the best of both worlds. Code 51 tightens the Phantom's warm bass, creating an airy presentation which allows finer detail to emerge. However, it does so while retaining a natural timbre, leaving the Phantom's strengths intact (where brighter cables tend to increase resolution at the cost of naturalness).

_VE8 with Horus-X_
I personally tend to use the VE8 for rock music, because of its engaging full-bodied sound. I tried the different EA cables and landed on Horus-X because of its lively mid-bass, which differentiates it from Horus and Horus Octa. Horus-X' mid-bass is warmer and more colourful in tone, which makes it a pleasure to listen to bass guitars. For this reason it works very well with rock music where you'd like the bassist to shine.


----------



## Layman1

EffectAudio said:


> Love your analysis!
> 
> Which made me think is there a way we can all celebrate our passion for cables here? How about we start a little database of sorts by sharing which EA cables pair well with different iems. This way people looking for info on great pairings can navigate back to the posts, or others can refer back to your post. Just share your favourite pairing with a little description why. It doesn't have to be too technical. Maybe it just works well for certain music, looks pretty, or perhaps that combo was suggested to you by your grandmother as her last words before she passed away. It's all good here.
> 
> ...



Well, that's a tough act to follow, but in the spirit of community and all that, I'll share my thoughts!

Empire Ears Nemesis with the thicker gauge Ares II+
Well, I should preface this 'recommendation' by stating that it will surely not be to everyone's taste. It would be great to combine the benefits of this pair-up with a more spacious and expansive treble, soundstage and separation.
However, for bassheads who are looking for the epitome of 'bang for your buck', this combo probably leaves all others contenders eating its dust.
I was looking for the cable which would take the bass of the Nemesis to visceral, head-shaking levels. Everything else was a secondary concern, since the goal was to have the ultimate bass cannon in my collection, that I could turn to when I had the mood, or just felt like beating my ears into submission 

The Ares II+, like an ever-faithful and reliable postman (or 'mailman', for our transatlantic cousins) delivers every time.
The sound signature is still audiophile (although you'll need some time to acclimatise from other mere-mortal IEMs), but the impact, slam and rumble of 'Dat Bass' in my humble opinion leaves even the mighty Legend X cowering on the floor and blubbering for mercy 


Aside from this, until such time as I can try the now-legendary Code 51 with my EE Phantom, I have settled on the Ares II bespoke 8-wire as my conductor of choice!
I tried various cables with the Phantom, but always ended up feeling that whilst each had its benefits, they altered the unique sound signature of the Phantom too much for my liking, losing to some extent the very essence which makes it so irresistibly appealing to me.
The Ares II 8-wire managed to open up the soundstage and separation a bit more and give a touch more air, whilst preserving all that I've come to love about the Phantom.
Two enthusiastic thumbs up!


----------



## EffectAudio

Layman1 said:


> Well, that's a tough act to follow, but in the spirit of community and all that, I'll share my thoughts!
> 
> Empire Ears Nemesis with the thicker gauge Ares II+
> Well, I should preface this 'recommendation' by stating that it will surely not be to everyone's taste. It would be great to combine the benefits of this pair-up with a more spacious and expansive treble, soundstage and separation.
> ...


Tough act to follow? Dude this is an amazing post. Thank you!






Let this be the first of a full-on cable-pairing-sharing extravaganza. This includes all of you lurkers, now is the time to come forth and share your wisdom!


----------



## Sifo

I'll write a real response later but I remember Jack Vang once said the Horus just makes _everything _sound better and I feel like this is pretty accurate


----------



## Kerouac

Sifo said:


> I'll write a real response later but I remember Jack Vang once said the Horus just makes _everything _sound better and I feel like this is pretty accurate


Haha, quite a statement by Jack. But I'm certainly not going to disagree with somebody who's arms seems to be more muscled than my upper legs  
On a serious note: imho he's not that far of the truth. I have the Horus 4w on my Phantom for quite some time now and I think the combination is hard to beat. But of course my refence is purely based on the cables that I've been able to try so far.

For me the Horus 4w did pretty much the same as what I read in that earlier Code 51 description:


EffectAudio said:


> _Phantom with Code 51_
> This pairing works especially well because it combines Code 51's outstanding resolution and transparency with the Phantom's natural tone, giving the best of both worlds. Code 51 tightens the Phantom's warm bass, creating an airy presentation which allows finer detail to emerge. However, it does so while retaining a natural timbre, leaving the Phantom's strengths intact (where brighter cables tend to increase resolution at the cost of naturalness).


Now you got me curious. What are the differences between these two in your opinion?

For me the Horus 4w also was an incredible good match with the Legend X, when I had it on a loan. And when I tried it on my Rhapsodio Solar, I was also blown away by the improvements in sq. So yeah, it's certainly a special one in my cable collection.

Btw, another cable that matched superb on the Phantom was the Leonidas II. I had that one on a loan for some days from @Wyville just before he put it up for auction for a good cause (cancer research). Oh, and together with that Leo II, he also sent me his Lionheart, which I really enjoyed on my Warbler Prelude.
For the Warbler I keep coming back to the 'basic' Ares II though...  



Layman1 said:


> Aside from this, until such time as I can try the now-legendary Code 51 with my EE Phantom, I have settled on the Ares II bespoke 8-wire as my conductor of choice!
> I tried various cables with the Phantom, but always ended up feeling that whilst each had its benefits, they altered the unique sound signature of the Phantom too much for my liking, losing to some extent the very essence which makes it so irresistibly appealing to me.
> The Ares II 8-wire managed to open up the soundstage and separation a bit more and give a touch more air, whilst preserving all that I've come to love about the Phantom.
> Two enthusiastic thumbs up!


Oh man, I don't have the intention to hurt your wallet here. I also haven't heard the Code 51 myself, but I do have the Ares II 8w and I can really advise to check the Leo II or Horus with your Phantom, whenever you have the chance. You will be (positively of course) surprised


----------



## Wyville

Kerouac said:


> Btw, another cable that matched superb on the Phantom was the Leonidas II. I had that one on a loan for some days from @Wyville just before he put it up for auction for a good cause (cancer research). Oh, and together with that Leo II, he also sent me his Lionheart, which I really enjoyed on my Warbler Prelude.
> For the Warbler I keep coming back to the 'basic' Ares II though...


Yeah, Leonidas II with the EE Phantom was quite the special pairing. Very exciting and dynamic! Although I loved that pairing, I think I will always have a soft spot for the Phantom with the Eros II 8-wire. It sounds grand, well balanced and incredibly smooth, perfect for kicking back and immersing myself in music. In general Eros II is in my opinion an outstanding and incredibly versatile cable. I have not heard the new Vogue series, but Eros II is (like Ares II) a hard cable to beat in terms of value. 

If we are talking about excellent pairings, then I would have to list the Vision Ears VE5 with Lionheart as one of my all-time favourite pairings. Lionheart makes the VE5 sound incredible natural by adding just a little bit of warmth for very accurate sounding instruments. I always wanted to do a direct comparison between that pairing and the Phantom with Eros II 8W to see which of the two pairings would fit my own definition of "natural" best. It was actually that pairing that has kept the VE5 at the top of my wish list ever since I heard it.


----------



## fiascogarcia

The one cable that has been my go to for many moons is the Eros II 8 wire.  Great clarity with just that tiny hint of warmth to smooth out those treble-centric iems.  Long time use with the Tia Fourte, and also great with the Sony IER-Z1R (with adapter).  Probably one I won't ever sell.  Couldn't really find a better replacement for the stock cable with the VE Elysium, but really feel like the Leo II/Cleo octa finally upped the ante on the SQ of this great ciem.  IMO


----------



## Deezel177 (Nov 1, 2020)

‘Haven’t had much time to tinker with cables as of late, but here are a few of my most recent favorite EA pairings:

_VE ELYSIUM + Virtuoso_

Though much has been said about the Code 51 pairing, and it’s a pairing I enjoy and appreciate as well, I think a dark horse in the ELYSIUM pairing race is the humble Vogue series’s Virtuoso. The cable plays to the ELYSIUM’s strengths, which is a light, airy brand of musicality with a slightly wet, slightly radiant midrange. But, what I love most about the cable is how it alters the ELYSIUM’s extremes. The low-end has greater size and weight to it, as well as a slightly longer decay. And, it refines the ELYSIUM’s treble, so its bite is as crisp as ever, but ever-so-slightly more controlled; more elegant. It’s also cable that won’t bottleneck the ELYSIUM’s spatial capabilities, even if it can’t maximize them quite like the Code 51 can. Though not the most opulent in price or materials, I think the Virtuoso is an underrated cable, especially with the ELYSIUM. If you’ve blown your entire budget on the in-ear, the Virtuoso is a superb value pick.

_64 Audio A6t + Cleopatra_

64 Audio’s A6t is a well-balanced all-rounder to me, which can eventually grow dull during long-term listening sessions, due to its slightly compressed upper-mids and limited headroom. The Cleopatra is a cable that, I feel, greatly alleviates those limitations and allows the in-ear to punch even further above its price range. It adds vibrance and zing to its upper-midrange, which opens instruments up and aids in impact. And, it opens up the top-end as well, which adds headroom and allows instruments to breathe more easily; removing that _compressed_ feeling that typically mars longer listening sessions. So, if you have the A6t and you like its tone, but you want more openness and vibrance, the Cleopatra is a great option. And, this obviously applies to any in-ear you’d want to give a smooth, yet open sense of air to as well.

_Vision Ears VE6XC + Leonidas II_

Now, much has been said about the Phantom/Leonidas II pairing, and it’s a pairing I absolutely love as well. But, a pairing I’ve found with similar effects (and gains) is the Leonidas II with VE’s 6-driver VE6XC. Like the previous pairing, the Leo II fills in a lot of the VE6XC’s gaps. It tighten’s the in-ear’s hazy mid-bass and improves its sub-bass extension, it adds great resolution to the midrange, and it refines its highs as well. Though it’s a less popular model nowadays, I think the VE6XC still has potential for revitalisation with a cable like the Leo II. And, again, these changes can apply to any other in-ear that needs a dose of vibrancy, transparency and sub-bass depth too.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Kerouac said:


> Btw, another cable that matched superb on the Phantom was the Leonidas II. I had that one on a loan for some days from @Wyville just before he put it up for auction for a good cause (cancer research).






Wyville said:


> Yeah, Leonidas II with the EE Phantom was quite the special pairing.



Completely agree with the Phantom and Leo II pairing.  That's my favorite combo with my SPK1M and it's hard to describe just how good it is!


----------



## EffectAudio

These have been some truly fantastic posts. Thanks guys.

Hey you reading this. Yes, I'm talking to you specifically. Wouldn't it be great if there were some more posts to read? How about you share a little something something with us? It doesn't have to be long or complex, just jot some thoughts down that come to mind. Even if it doesn't seem noteworthy to you at first it's bound to help someone down the road, if not just to procrastinate for 30 seconds. You'd be of great service to all us readers.



Kerouac said:


> Now you got me curious. What are the differences between these two in your opinion?


Ah yes great question, a battle royal of EA's finest. In brief you could see it like this.
Horus has a very musical presentation with a clear and slightly brighter sound due to its emphasis on the lower treble, and a simply beautiful treble sparkle: delightful yet smooth and overall just very enjoyable, as the sound isn't too bright or artificial. And of course great resolution and detail perception overall.

Code 51's tone is a bit atypical for a silver-based cable, as it doesn't have that standard clear/brightish sound. So it can even seem a bit subdued or darkish in a way. However its timbre is truer, so instruments sound more natural and realistic. And its resolution and especially transparency is the highest of the range, despite it being less bright than the other cables.

So overall Horus has a more fun and in its own way musical sound due to its clearer tone and beautiful lower treble sparkle, which makes it easy and engaging to listen to, even thought it sounds more coloured by comparison. Code 51 in turn impresses with its outstanding technical performance and truer tone.


----------



## SBranson

Another person here with a real soft spot for the Eros II 8 wire.  It was a fantastic pairing with the Phantom, better than the Ares 4 wire or the 8 wire.   I still miss that set up.  The best timbre of any iem I've owned I think..

I do have a question about the Leonidas.  I know all these cables are made for iems but any reason I couldn't use my Leonidas 1 with a headphone?
I'm getting a Hifiman Ananda as something to relax with when my ears want a break from iems and I think I'm going to get me Leonidas reterminated to use as a cable for these.
I love this cable so why not?  is there some impedance issue or some reason it would be a bad idea?  Are these cables limited to iems for a purpose other than because of a passion for iems over headphones?


----------



## EffectAudio

SBranson said:


> Another person here with a real soft spot for the Eros II 8 wire.  It was a fantastic pairing with the Phantom, better than the Ares 4 wire or the 8 wire.   I still miss that set up.  The best timbre of any iem I've owned I think..
> 
> I do have a question about the Leonidas.  I know all these cables are made for iems but any reason I couldn't use my Leonidas 1 with a headphone?
> I'm getting a Hifiman Ananda as something to relax with when my ears want a break from iems and I think I'm going to get me Leonidas reterminated to use as a cable for these.
> I love this cable so why not?  is there some impedance issue or some reason it would be a bad idea?  Are these cables limited to iems for a purpose other than because of a passion for iems over headphones?


Thanks for sharing! I agree, the Eros II 8-wire is one of the best cables I never had, particularly for its timbre and airy stage. 

Leo 1 is a modern classic, I understand your devotion. That smooth top end made it quite unique for a silver cable. From what I understand it should be possible, just keep in mind that changing the connector and soldering might alter its sound.


----------



## SBranson

EffectAudio said:


> Thanks for sharing! I agree, the Eros II 8-wire is one of the best cables I never had, particularly for its timbre and airy stage.
> 
> Leo 1 is a modern classic, I understand your devotion. That smooth top end made it quite unique for a silver cable. From what I understand it should be possible, just keep in mind that changing the connector and soldering might alter its sound.




Thanks for the reply.  I figured there would be no issue but I wondered at the difference when going from a sensitive iem to a larger driver if something gets lost in the translation.  I would be getting it reterminated professionally with quality connectors and Mundorf solder so while the sound may change somewhat, hopefully a lateral change rather than a degradation.


----------



## edwardsean

SBranson said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I figured there would be no issue but I wondered at the difference when going from a sensitive iem to a larger driver if something gets lost in the translation.  I would be getting it reterminated professionally with quality connectors and Mundorf solder so while the sound may change somewhat, hopefully a lateral change rather than a degradation.



The connector will alter sound signature, but if your system is not deficient in some way, a few degrees in any direction is fine. To my mind, the performance is more important. At this level, it's worth the extra for the best connectors. I have gone through every good to great connector. Oyaide is excellent, Furutech (CF–R) is best. It improves SQ to my ears. 

The solder also makes a difference to be sure. I use Oyaide, WBT, but stick to Mundorf (silver/gold) for cabling. The connector and its conductor core is much more important.


----------



## EffectAudio

Hello everybody, stay tuned for some exciting news coming up next week


----------



## EffectAudio

*Awww yisss, it’s that special time of the year when buying gets just a bit better: Black Friday. 

This year Effect Audio’s sale is going strong for one week long. So for everyone that’s been considering an Effect Audio cable, we’re going to make your decision roughly 15% easier.*






*Notice that free international shipping? That's here to stay. From now on, international shipping is always free!

For the rest of you that’s just here to browse, it's all good. We’re not going to leave you out of the fun. Effect Audio is giving away a Black Edition Grandioso, just check out the following link on Facebook:*

*https://www.facebook.com/effectaudiosg/posts/10158776940142236*


----------



## James Shoegazer

I'm not quite up to date with EA but are there considerable differences between the old bespoke models with the new ones (Grandioso, Virtuoso etc.) ?
The new ones just don't appeal to me much when compared to the  Eros II / II+  
I am enjoying them more so than the lauded Thor II Silver series and wont be parting with them anytime soon!


----------



## EffectAudio

James Shoegazer said:


> I'm not quite up to date with EA but are there considerable differences between the old bespoke models with the new ones (Grandioso, Virtuoso etc.) ?
> The new ones just don't appeal to me much when compared to the  Eros II / II+
> I am enjoying them more so than the lauded Thor II Silver series and wont be parting with them anytime soon!


Hi James, I wrote a post here 2 pages back in case you missed it. Long story short, there are subtle differences between the coppers Maestro and Ares II, as well as the hybrids Grandioso and Eros II. The Virtuoso is a new SPC cable. However, Eros II is indeed a great cable with a beautiful timbre so there's no reason to look around in that range if you're happy with it (perhaps spice it up to an 8w ).


----------



## rev92

Since it's Black Friday and Effect Audio posted some great discounts, maybe my review will help anybody making the decision! 

https://ear-fidelity.com/2020/11/26/effect-audio-virtuoso-black/


----------



## ctop

Received the Bespoke Leonidas II + Cleopatra 8W  a week ago and I have to say this is the most beautiful cable I've laid my eyes on. 
It has excellently achieved the marriage of the individual strenghts of both cables and it has retained the qualities of which the Leonidas II is famous for and add to that an extended frequency response on both the highs and lows...more sub bass and more air and sparkle on the highs which I believe was brought about by the Cleopatra. 
Marvelous job EA and thanks Nick for the quick turn around.


----------



## rev92

Beautiful!


----------



## Deferenz

ctop said:


> Received the Bespoke Leonidas II + Cleopatra 8W  a week ago and I have to say this is the most beautiful cable I've laid my eyes on.
> It has excellently achieved the marriage of the individual strenghts of both cables and it has retained the qualities of which the Leonidas II is famous for and add to that an extended frequency response on both the highs and lows...more sub bass and more air and sparkle on the highs which I believe was brought about by the Cleopatra.
> Marvelous job EA and thanks Nick for the quick turn around.


Are you able to give a comparison between this Leo II / Cleo 8w and the 1950’s?


----------



## Nick Chia

ctop said:


> Received the Bespoke Leonidas II + Cleopatra 8W  a week ago and I have to say this is the most beautiful cable I've laid my eyes on.
> It has excellently achieved the marriage of the individual strenghts of both cables and it has retained the qualities of which the Leonidas II is famous for and add to that an extended frequency response on both the highs and lows...more sub bass and more air and sparkle on the highs which I believe was brought about by the Cleopatra.
> Marvelous job EA and thanks Nick for the quick turn around.



You've got it buddy!


----------



## ctop

Deferenz said:


> Are you able to give a comparison between this Leo II / Cleo 8w and the 1950’s?


Both are excellent cables. Not really good in putting what I hear into words but I find the EA bespoke to have more air in the highs and they have a wider soundstage ( I think the 8W is at play here) than the 1950s when used on my A18s.
Really depends on which iem it's partnered with...like with the LX I had before I find the 1950's to have superb synergy with it.


----------



## EffectAudio

ctop said:


> Both are excellent cables. Not really good in putting what I hear into words but I find the EA bespoke to have more air in the highs and they have a wider soundstage ( I think the 8W is at play here) than the 1950s when used on my A18s.
> Really depends on which iem it's partnered with...like with the LX I had before I find the 1950's to have superb synergy with it.


Interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## EffectAudio

Hello everybody, it's time to get creative because this year Effect Audio wants to celebrate Xmas with you 

Share an Xmas-themed picture here or on Facebook to win one of the 4 prizes we're giving away. Maybe an EA cable in your Xmas tree, or is Santa looking extra fresh with some new jewellery? Or can you blow our minds with something out of the box?

And if you don't win, you still win, because your entry can be consolidated for a 10% discount on the item of your choosing


----------



## Vitor Valeri (Dec 14, 2020)

EffectAudio said:


> Hello everybody, it's time to get creative because this year Effect Audio wants to celebrate Xmas with you
> 
> Share an Xmas-themed picture here or on Facebook to win one of the 4 prizes we're giving away. Maybe an EA cable in your Xmas tree, or is Santa looking extra fresh with some new jewellery? Or can you blow our minds with something out of the box?
> 
> And if you don't win, you still win, because your entry can be consolidated for a 10% discount on the item of your choosing




Merry Christmas from Artoria Pendragon (Saber)!

The cable from Effect Audio that has been on my wish list for a long time is Code 51.


----------



## EffectAudio

Vitor Valeri said:


> Merry Christmas from Artoria Pendragon (Saber)!
> 
> The cable from Effect Audio that has been on my wish list for a long time is Code 51.


Great start, thanks for kicking it off


----------



## Wyville

Wyville said:


> If we are talking about excellent pairings, then I would have to list the Vision Ears VE5 with Lionheart as one of my all-time favourite pairings. Lionheart makes the VE5 sound incredible natural by adding just a little bit of warmth for very accurate sounding instruments. I always wanted to do a direct comparison between that pairing and the Phantom with Eros II 8W to see which of the two pairings would fit my own definition of "natural" best. It was actually that pairing that has kept the VE5 at the top of my wish list ever since I heard it.


So there I was talking about the VE5 and Lionheart, and what do you know... Vision Ears kindly sent me the VE5 on loan again for my upcoming classical music review series! Obviously I immediately took Lionheart back out of secure storage, paired it with the VE5 and it is still every bit as good as I remember it. Even better now that I have a higher end source with the Lotoo PAW6000 and Shanling M8. Will need to listen to the pairing with the M8 more soon because I suspect violin solos will sound amazing with that and the VE5/Lionheart.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> So there I was talking about the VE5 and Lionheart, and what do you know... Vision Ears kindly sent me the VE5 on loan again for my upcoming classical music review series! Obviously I immediately took Lionheart back out of secure storage, paired it with the VE5 and it is still every bit as good as I remember it. Even better now that I have a higher end source with the Lotoo PAW6000 and Shanling M8. Will need to listen to the pairing with the M8 more soon because I suspect violin solos will sound amazing with that and the VE5/Lionheart.


Hey Erik nice to hear from you again! Looking forward to your series, it's going to be epic!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Hey Erik nice to hear from you again! Looking forward to your series, it's going to be epic!! Keep us posted.


Thanks! Hope to launch it very soon and that people will like it.


----------



## Layman1

Wyville said:


> So there I was talking about the VE5 and Lionheart, and what do you know... Vision Ears kindly sent me the VE5 on loan again for my upcoming classical music review series! Obviously I immediately took Lionheart back out of secure storage, paired it with the VE5 and it is still every bit as good as I remember it. Even better now that I have a higher end source with the Lotoo PAW6000 and Shanling M8. Will need to listen to the pairing with the M8 more soon because I suspect violin solos will sound amazing with that and the VE5/Lionheart.



Hey Erik, this is interesting to read! 
Will you be posting any comparisons vs the Phantom+Eros II 8-w?


----------



## Wyville

Layman1 said:


> Hey Erik, this is interesting to read!
> Will you be posting any comparisons vs the Phantom+Eros II 8-w?


I might because I would love to compare the two pairings, but I have no idea when I might get around to it.


----------



## Deferenz

EffectAudio said:


> Hello everybody, it's time to get creative because this year Effect Audio wants to celebrate Xmas with you
> 
> Share an Xmas-themed picture here or on Facebook to win one of the 4 prizes we're giving away. Maybe an EA cable in your Xmas tree, or is Santa looking extra fresh with some new jewellery? Or can you blow our minds with something out of the box?
> 
> And if you don't win, you still win, because your entry can be consolidated for a 10% discount on the item of your choosing


Here is my Thor Silver II+ enjoying some Yuletide relaxation.

The product that is on my EA Christmas wish list is the Horus Octa.


----------



## dooxtypoox

Merry Christmas to the team at Effect Audio! Here's a shot of my Ares ii 8-wire braid which was upgraded earlier this year. 





The *Effect Audio Symphony IEM* is on my Wishlist. All the best to everyone!


----------



## fiascogarcia

Happy Holidays everyone!  My new ornament is the Leo/Cleo Octa.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Santa's Eros II 8 wire.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sifo

Hmm nice photos guys, tryna find some inspiration for a Christmasy backdrop when I don't really celebrate. Will have to get creative


----------



## EffectAudio

Fantastic shots guys, looking great!! I'm already feeling all warm and christmassy inside


----------



## Passenger11

Is there a visual difference between non-PSquared vs PSquared plugs?
I'm looking to purchase an Ares II palladium 2.5mm secondhand to pair with the LX, and I'd want to be certain it's the real deal.
I'm currently using Ares II 8W and I find it softens the bass too much for my taste.
 Thanks!


----------



## Kerouac

I'm still in (musical) heaven with the EA Horus...



but I wouldn't mind (= understatement) to 'catch' a Leo II as well.

Merry Christmas to all of you out there, and please stay healthy!


----------



## Wes S (Dec 17, 2020)

This combo is fantastic!  The speed, stage, air, detail, and impact are stunning, while still being smooth and very analoge sounding.  When I put on some well recorded jazz or live folk, I feel like I am there.  This combo has got the "natural" sound sig, on lock.

Noble K10U > Effect Audio Cleopatra > iBasso DX160


----------



## Wes S (Dec 21, 2020)

Here is another awesome pairing. The Campfire Lyra II & EA Maestro, have incredible synergy and have become one of my favorite combos.  

Happy Holidays to all, and a big thanks to EA for great products!

Dear Santa (aka. EA),

All I want for Christmas is the Code 51.


----------



## Nick Chia

Wes S said:


> Here is another awesome pairing. The Campfire Lyra II & EA Maestro, have incredible synergy and have become one of my favorite combos.
> 
> Happy Holidays to all, and a big thanks to EA for great products!


Been a while since I saw pictures (or in real life) of these candy canes.


----------



## Nick Chia

Passenger11 said:


> Is there a visual difference between non-PSquared vs PSquared plugs?
> I'm looking to purchase an Ares II palladium 2.5mm secondhand to pair with the LX, and I'd want to be certain it's the real deal.
> I'm currently using Ares II 8W and I find it softens the bass too much for my taste.
> Thanks!


Hey there, visually I think it would be impossible to tell them apart from the naked eye (as seen from the pictures)

However, we would be able tell the difference if the cable to sent back to us for us to be analysed.

Note: The one on the left is the normal EA-2.5mm termination while the one on the right is the PSquared 2.5mm termination.


----------



## Passenger11

Nick Chia said:


> Hey there, visually I think it would be impossible to tell them apart from the naked eye (as seen from the pictures)
> 
> However, we would be able tell the difference if the cable to sent back to us for us to be analysed.
> 
> Note: The one on the left is the normal EA-2.5mm termination while the one on the right is the PSquared 2.5mm termination.


Yeesh, they look identical don't they? 
Thanks for posting, I appreciate it.


----------



## Nick Chia

Passenger11 said:


> Yeesh, they look identical don't they?
> Thanks for posting, I appreciate it.


Not a problem, we would be able to analyse them for you if you sent it back to us.

Could give you a peace of mind as well


----------



## EffectAudio (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks for all the great contributions so far!

For all of you that are still hesitant: there haven't been that many responses in total so far, while Effect Audio is sharing 4 prizes! So statistically speaking, your chances of winning something have probably never been better. Just saying 

In the meanwhile, Santa's little elves have been giving it their best to fill your socks with the items on your wishlist!


----------



## Wes S (Dec 21, 2020)

Wes S said:


> Here is another awesome pairing. The Campfire Lyra II & EA Maestro, have incredible synergy and have become one of my favorite combos.
> 
> Happy Holidays to all, and a big thanks to EA for great products!


I forgot to add my wish list, with my Christmas picture.  So, my wishlist item from EA, is the Code 51.  I dream of owning that cable, but could never afford one.   Fingers crossed, that I win. 

Edit - I added wishlist to original post. Cheers!


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi all,

With Christmas coming close, the end of the year is nearing. And what a year it has been, full of change... But through it all there was one thing that always remained the same, and brings us here and unites us: our passion for the music. 

Effect Audio has some very exciting and innovative things planned for 2021 that we hope you'll enjoy. But for now, we just want you to wish you all the best, and thoroughly hope you have a wonderful time during the holidays. Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## ctop

Merry Christmas!


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi all, back again to announce the winners!

The High Council of EA has been tirelessly debating for days on end which winners to pick, and has come to the conclusion that the following contributions from Head-Fi will receive a gift:

@Deferenz:


Deferenz said:


> Here is my Thor Silver II+ enjoying some Yuletide relaxation.
> 
> The product that is on my EA Christmas wish list is the Horus Octa.



@dooxtypoox 


dooxtypoox said:


> Merry Christmas to the team at Effect Audio! Here's a shot of my Ares ii 8-wire braid which was upgraded earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> The *Effect Audio Symphony IEM* is on my Wishlist. All the best to everyone!



For the rest of you, don't forget that you can reach out to us for a 10% discount on the item from your wishlist! Thanks again for all your posts, happy holidays.


----------



## Deferenz

EffectAudio said:


> Hi all, back again to announce the winners!
> 
> The High Council of EA has been tirelessly debating for days on end which winners to pick, and has come to the conclusion that the following contributions from Head-Fi will receive a gift:
> 
> ...



That’s awesome! Thank you EA 😀


----------



## SengAnn

Did you miss out on our Christmas giveaway?

A little birdie told us that there is another one happening exclusively for our EA Club member

Effect Audio Club is a platform for all EA fans, new and old to get together to share their knowledge, opinions and insights about our products while at the same time getting the first glimpse at all of EA’s products and promotions.

To join this exclusive club, you will need to
1) click on this link
https://bit.ly/3rx8el4
2) fill in the questionnaires accordingly to be an approved member.

There is no step 3, Head over to find out how to win yourself a present from EA to start the new year right!


----------



## Wes S

SengAnn said:


> Did you miss out on our Christmas giveaway?
> 
> A little birdie told us that there is another one happening exclusively for our EA Club member
> 
> ...


Awesome!  I just signed up, and can't wait to be part of the club.


----------



## Deferenz

SengAnn said:


> Did you miss out on our Christmas giveaway?
> 
> A little birdie told us that there is another one happening exclusively for our EA Club member
> 
> ...


I went to sign up but it’s a Facebook group. I’m not on Facebook so it doesn’t look like I can join. 😭


----------



## Wes S (Dec 30, 2020)

So, I got to try out the full Vogue lineup, this past weekend and I had a blast.    The Maestro is smooth, natural, with a big stage.  The Virtuoso definitely spiced things up, with more detail and immediacy to the sound, but was less dimensional and natural than the other 2. The Grandioso was the star of the show for me, and combined the best of both the Maestro and Virtuoso, with a very holographic stage, detail and natural like warmth.  I liked the Grandioso so much, that I ordered a black version from EA and should have it tomorrow.  Bravo EA for bringing an awesome and affordable lineup to the table.  I really feel, that one could find a great match for any iem, with 1 of the 3.


----------



## Nick Chia

Who hasn't applied to collect their free EA Club leather case? 

Happy new year to everyone as well!


----------



## Tybot

I’m in. Looking forward to it!


----------



## EffectAudio

Wes S said:


> So, I got to try out the full Vogue lineup, this past weekend and I had a blast.    The Maestro is smooth, natural, with a big stage.  The Virtuoso definitely spiced things up, with more detail and immediacy to the sound, but was less dimensional and natural than the other 2. The Grandioso was the star of the show for me, and combined the best of both the Maestro and Virtuoso, with a very holographic stage, detail and natural like warmth.  I liked the Grandioso so much, that I ordered a black version from EA and should have it tomorrow.  Bravo EA for bringing an awesome and affordable lineup to the table.  I really feel, that one could find a great match for any iem, with 1 of the 3.


Excellent post, thanks for sharing! Despite having the higher end cables at my disposal I still regularly enjoy Grandioso because of its natural tone.


----------



## Wes S (Dec 31, 2020)

EffectAudio said:


> Excellent post, thanks for sharing! Despite having the higher end cables at my disposal I still regularly enjoy Grandioso because of its natural tone.


Thanks for the kind words!  It is easy to talk so positive, about such a quality cable.  Speaking of the Grandioso . . .look below at what showed up yesterday, and a day early at that.   I love the color choice and the build quality (braiding) is perfect and I could not be happier with my purchase.  Thanks again to EA, for another awesome cable.  I currently have a Cleo 4 wire hooked up to my K10U, and now the Grandioso hooked up to my Lyra II, and these pairings are perfection in my book.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wes S said:


> Thanks for the kind words!  It is easy to talk so positive, about such a quality cable.  Speaking of the Grandioso . . .look below at what showed up yesterday, and a day early at that.   I love the color choice and the build quality (braiding) is perfect and I could not be happier with my purchase.  Thanks again to EA, for another awesome cable.  I currently have a Cleo 4 wire hooked up to my K10U, and now the Grandioso hooked up to my Lyra II, and these pairings are perfection in my book.


Sounds like a great match! When the lockdown is over I'll head over to the store to try it myself. Not a bad color match as well, always a nice finishing touch


----------



## EffectAudio

Happy new year everyone! Let's see what 2021 has to offer. It can only get better right


----------



## Deferenz

Further to me getting a runners up prize in the Christmas photo competition, here is my Thor Silver cable enjoying its new home.

Thank you again Effect Audio 👍


----------



## Layman1

Deferenz said:


> Further to me getting a runners up prize in the Christmas photo competition, here is my Thor Silver cable enjoying its new home.
> 
> Thank you again Effect Audio 👍


I love the carrying case, stylish!
Although I think I'd love the cable even more.. Thor II+


----------



## Deferenz

Layman1 said:


> I love the carrying case, stylish!
> Although I think I'd love the cable even more.. Thor II+


Thanks @Layman1 , the Thor Silver II+ is a good cable and has fitted in well with my IEMs and Daps.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

@EffectAudio Could you help me explain to a friend of mine that cables don't work exactly the way he's saying? Below is my friend's opinion (in chronological order) about what he thinks of cables.

*1st speech from my friend*

- Cable is a conductor. He needs to drive well. Be comfortable and light, preferably. Anything beyond that is freshness.
- The cable must interfere as little as possible in the signal passage. That is, apart from specific cases of Campfire Audio Andromeda, for example, the cable must have low impedance and good construction.
- Probably you had changes because you compared with crap cables.
- But it's not for the material. It is due to the characteristics of the cable.
- The conduction difference between copper and silver for a very low current will not make any difference.
- I said that people think that due to the difference of the metal they change the sound.
- When the cable is of good quality and well built it is almost impossible to notice a difference.
- I'm saying that if you have 2 cables with the same dimensions and good construction and one costing 50 dollars and another 500 dollars the difference will be close to zero.
- I didn't say that. I said that if the cables have equal parameters, they will have equal values.
- Each and every cable has numerous parameters. That explain the differences that they generate in each phone, individually.

*2nd speech from my friend*

- I just don't believe in sound changes in cables with esoteric justifications.
- So much so that there are good and bad cable designs.
- For the engineer to get a good project, he designed it not with guesswork, but with measurements.
- And in relation to cables, the BIGGEST DIFFERENCE that exists in the sound is in relation to the quality of the sound and the parameters that we can measure. Because, when we are talking about good cables, everyone has good copper or good silver, everyone has good connectors and good solder. The difference is due to some questionable things. That they can raise the price absurdly without justifying anything in engineering and the result, most of the time.
- For this, there are numerous engineering and material parameters that guide you to a good signal conduction.
- Besides, of course, the good "protection" and not changing it from point A to point B.
- Cables of 50 dollars or 200 can sound very similar if the quality parameters are followed and both have equivalent quality.


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 13, 2021)

Vitor Valeri said:


> @EffectAudio Could you help me explain to a friend of mine that cables don't work exactly the way he's saying? Below is my friend's opinion (in chronological order) about what he thinks of cables.
> 
> *1st speech from my friend*
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the classic cable debate. One of my greatest pleasures 

I used to get into these all the time back in the day. Towards the end I learned that there truly is no point in wasting your energy on them. He is as determined as you are, and there is no way you will convince him with logical arguments. He is referring to impedance, but impedance is not the (primary) determining factor when it comes to differences between quality cables. Maybe just to separate crappy cables from good ones.

Have you let him listen to your different cables? Your only chance of convincing him is if he hears it for himself. Otherwise, just say "cool" and let it rest. I think that's much better for your emotional health than any argument I can craft for you 

Ps. I wouldn't want to start a discussion here, but if you would like to engage in the conversation with your friend you can start a new thread in the cable section or post the question in the high-end iem cable thread perhaps? There are bound to be some enthusiasts that can come to your aid.


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello everybody,

As you all know Effect Audio is building the EA club, which will be a platform for EA (and general cable) fans to share their knowledge and passion about our products, but also our general enthusiasm for the hobby. Which cables people enjoy and pairings work well, but also how to analyze sound.

Importantly, it will also be a place where people will be the first to receive news on EA’s happenings. In a later stadium, we are planning on including members earlier on in the development and launch phase, so we can work more closely with the community.

EA Club will soon be releasing a limited edition cable exclusive to the EA Club members only. Furthermore, as a member of EA Club, you'll get a say in voting for the name of this cable. The name is going to be finalized this Friday, so act quick if you'd like a say  

All you need to do to join is
1) Join the group: https://bit.ly/3rx8el4
2) Fill in ALL THREE questions in the questionnaire (Only after filling all the questions properly then will the approval system kick in).

Join us now and get in on all the fun


----------



## EffectAudio

Stay tuned!


----------



## JonathanKlein

Can someone please tell me the difference between the 2-pin / CIEM flat connector and the other 2-pin / CIEM connector.  Both connectors look round, but the one that is labeled "Flat" appears to be bulkier.


----------



## twister6

JonathanKlein said:


> Can someone please tell me the difference between the 2-pin / CIEM flat connector and the other 2-pin / CIEM connector.  Both connectors look round, but the one that is labeled "Flat" appears to be bulkier.



Links or pictures?


----------



## JonathanKlein

twister6 said:


> Links or pictures?


----------



## Levanter

The left one is better suited for recessed sockets while the right is for non recessed.


----------



## JonathanKlein

Levanter said:


> The left one is better suited for recessed sockets while the right is for non recessed.



Makes sense! Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 23, 2021)

Many audiophiles have multiple IEMs, often with different connectors. This always meant having to buy separate cables for each type of connector, which is costly and inefficient.

But now the simple but elegant solution is finally here: Effect Audio is proud to announce ConX. ConX allows you to simply click the top-end connector of your choosing into your cable, providing maximum versatility for your favorite cables. No longer do you have to choose which IEMs to buy a cable for, and which not.

Through rigorous testing, we sourced the best materials to ensure the connector’s resistance is kept at a minimum. As a result, the performance of the ConX connectors is on par, if not exceeding those of most connectors on the market today when it comes to sound quality – just as you have come to expect from Effect Audio.



 



ConX will initially be available for 2-pin, MMCX, A2DC, and P - Ear connectors (more to follow).

And the best part is that Effect Audio is opening our doors to all cables: regardless of brand, you can send your cable to us to be re - terminated with ConX connectors.

Price: USD$50 + USD$30 retermination fee.
Get your own at https://bit.ly/3iyybg6



 



Limited promotion happening from now until End - March 2021
1) All new purchases from the Heritage series onwards will be entitled to a free ConX upgrade.
2) All existing EA cable owners will get a free upgrade to ConX (re-termination service charges of $30 applies).
3) We will also be accepting any non - EA cables to be upgraded for ConX at USD$80 (US$30 for Re-termination cost and US$50 for ConX).
4) There is an exclusive promotion for EA Club members on the new ConX.


----------



## rantng

What would be the cost for extra connectors? I'm guessing most would opt for 2-pin & MMCX connectors.


----------



## Vitor Valeri (Jan 21, 2021)

EffectAudio said:


> Ah yes, the classic cable debate. One of my greatest pleasures
> 
> I used to get into these all the time back in the day. Towards the end I learned that there truly is no point in wasting your energy on them. He is as determined as you are, and there is no way you will convince him with logical arguments. He is referring to impedance, but impedance is not the (primary) determining factor when it comes to differences between quality cables. Maybe just to separate crappy cables from good ones.
> 
> ...




I came to this conclusion after several endless debates. Really just the person listening for himself. It is a lot of waste of time and exhausting conversations on this subject with those who have had no practical experience with several good cables. Not even me saying that I compared several models side by side he believes what I say.


----------



## Levanter

Oh wow, definitely interested. Does the $30 termination fee for existing EA customers include all the 4 top-end plugs (2-pin, MMCX, A2DC, Pentacon) given to us?
Would be cool if you have similar concept with the end plug (3.5mm, 2.5mm, 4.4mm)


----------



## Vitor Valeri

EffectAudio said:


> Many audiophiles have multiple IEMs, often with different connectors. This always meant having to buy separate cables for each type of connector, which is costly and inefficient.
> 
> But now the simple but elegant solution is finally here: Effect Audio is proud to announce ConX. ConX allows you to simply click the top-end connector of your choosing into your cable, providing maximum versatility for your favorite cables. No longer do you have to choose which IEMs to buy a cable for, and which not.
> 
> ...



Excellent solution! It will give great flexibility to users and at the same time avoid unnecessary expenses (buy another cable just because of the connector). Very excited to do this with some EA cable that I have (or one that I will buy in the future)!


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 22, 2021)

Levanter said:


> Oh wow, definitely interested. Does the $30 termination fee for existing EA customers include all the 4 top-end plugs (2-pin, MMCX, A2DC, Pentacon) given to us?
> Would be cool if you have similar concept with the end plug (3.5mm, 2.5mm, 4.4mm)



That's right for our existing EA cable owners until 31st March, US$30 (Re-termination Service charge) gets you the 2-pin, MMCX, A2DC, Ear, all as one set.


----------



## LabelH

I will wait for FitEar type connector


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Many audiophiles have multiple IEMs, often with different connectors. This always meant having to buy separate cables for each type of connector, which is costly and inefficient.
> 
> But now the simple but elegant solution is finally here: Effect Audio is proud to announce ConX. ConX allows you to simply click the top-end connector of your choosing into your cable, providing maximum versatility for your favorite cables. No longer do you have to choose which IEMs to buy a cable for, and which not.
> 
> ...


That is a really awesome solution, love it!  Please also offer something similar for the plug in the future as well.


----------



## Wes S

EffectAudio said:


> That's right for our existing EA cable owners until 31st March, US$30 (Re-termination Service charge) gets you the 2-pin, MMCX, A2DC, Ear, all as one set.


So excited, to get this done to my Cleopatra 4 wire.


----------



## ctop

EffectAudio said:


> Many audiophiles have multiple IEMs, often with different connectors. This always meant having to buy separate cables for each type of connector, which is costly and inefficient.
> 
> But now the simple but elegant solution is finally here: Effect Audio is proud to announce ConX. ConX allows you to simply click the top-end connector of your choosing into your cable, providing maximum versatility for your favorite cables. No longer do you have to choose which IEMs to buy a cable for, and which not.
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea!


----------



## Luhar

Is your website down? I can't reach it


----------



## Luhar

Also are those mmcx connectors compatible with campfire iems? They look a little different in the images unless I'm losing my vision.


----------



## twister6

Luhar said:


> Also are those mmcx connectors compatible with campfire iems? They look a little different in the images unless I'm losing my vision.



It should be since Ken's connectors are universal.  But, will let you know for sure once I get it back.

Horus X, Code 51, and Leo II 8wire are on its way to SGP now for an upgrade!!!


----------



## hybridnut

twister6 said:


> It should be since Ken's connectors are universal.  But, will let you know for sure once I get it back.
> 
> Horus X, Code 51, and Leo II 8wire are on its way to SGP now for an upgrade!!!



Awaiting your review after you received them back. I have Horus X and Leo ii and reluctant to upgrade with con x because i'm afriad of sound quality drop after having con x connecto.


----------



## Deezel177

twister6 said:


> It should be since Ken's connectors are universal.  But, will let you know for sure once I get it back.
> 
> Horus X, Code 51, and Leo II 8wire are on its way to SGP now for an upgrade!!!



I'm right behind!


----------



## Tybot

I also think I'll be sending my Horus X and a couple others for the upgrade.  Very cool!


----------



## JonathanKlein

So all new cables purchased from Effect Audio will come with the new connectors?


----------



## Deezel177

JonathanKlein said:


> So all new cables purchased from Effect Audio will come with the new connectors?



I can't confirm, but I'm assuming it'll just be another option (alongside the standard 2-pin, MMCX, etc.) you can choose from when you purchase a cable.


----------



## Boldricus

EffectAudio said:


> Many audiophiles have multiple IEMs, often with different connectors. This always meant having to buy separate cables for each type of connector, which is costly and inefficient.
> 
> But now the simple but elegant solution is finally here: Effect Audio is proud to announce ConX. ConX allows you to simply click the top-end connector of your choosing into your cable, providing maximum versatility for your favorite cables. No longer do you have to choose which IEMs to buy a cable for, and which not.
> 
> ...



Very interesting idea. I was affraid of investing more into better cables, but this possibility maybe change my mind.


----------



## Tybot

hybridnut said:


> Awaiting your review after you received them back. I have Horus X and Leo ii and reluctant to upgrade with con x because i'm afriad of sound quality drop after having con x connecto.



I can't imagine EA would create it if it denigrates sound quality.  Still a bit scary to do it with the Horus X.  I'm going to dive in head first!


----------



## Wyville

Just wanted to share something fun. While working on my ‘Masters of Classical Music’ review series I finally got the opportunity to revisit an old favourite pairing of mine, the Vision Ears VE5 with Lionheart. 






I have always said that key to getting the most from an aftermarket cable is to find optimal synergy. It isn’t always the case that the most expensive cable is “the best” because strong synergy can easily provide a better result for personal preferences. A couple of years ago I found that there was very special synergy between Lionheart and the VE5 and even now I still consider this pairing to be one of my absolute favourites. 

Funny thing was that I had not heard this pairing in nearly three years and I was wondering if I would feel the same today as I did back when I first heard it. Turns out I do and I might love it even more now than I did back then. Moreover, I recently got the Shanling M8 in for a review and it turns out that this chain has outstanding synergy. I absolutely adore it!

I find this pairing has a unique presentation that I would call “focused”, as if extra attention is being paid to every element. That is why I consider this pairing especially strong at reproducing intimate classical music such as string quartets or concertos. Vivaldi’s _The Four Seasons_ for instance is astonishingly good, as the solo violins come up with great focus and transparency. Vocals too shine with this pairing and are some of the very best I have heard to date. Crystal clear with just a hint of sweetness to avoid the bite some soprano voices can have. The balance between male and female vocals is outstanding and while the VE5 have a very restrained bass, male vocals still have excellent authority.





My full classical music review will come next month, but after a few hours of listening I was so beguiled that I wanted to share some initial thoughts. I have not used Lionheart much in recent times and always regretted that because it is still very much one of my favourite cables and a very special one in EA’s lineup. A hint of warmth and intimacy while imbuing notes with an organic fluidity, at the same time it adds airiness and a lovely sparkle.


----------



## NovaFlyer

EffectAudio said:


> Many audiophiles have multiple IEMs, often with different connectors. This always meant having to buy separate cables for each type of connector, which is costly and inefficient.
> 
> But now the simple but elegant solution is finally here: Effect Audio is proud to announce ConX. ConX allows you to simply click the top-end connector of your choosing into your cable, providing maximum versatility for your favorite cables. No longer do you have to choose which IEMs to buy a cable for, and which not.
> 
> ...



This is an awesome solution!     Will be looking to get my Leo II updated.


----------



## meelo

EffectAudio said:


> Many audiophiles have multiple IEMs, often with different connectors. This always meant having to buy separate cables for each type of connector, which is costly and inefficient.
> 
> But now the simple but elegant solution is finally here: Effect Audio is proud to announce ConX. ConX allows you to simply click the top-end connector of your choosing into your cable, providing maximum versatility for your favorite cables. No longer do you have to choose which IEMs to buy a cable for, and which not.
> 
> ...



no offense, how is ea different to this that i found from taobao, they said they have china patent, compatible?
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...k9bPc&id=626767557245&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail


----------



## CrocodileDundee

meelo said:


> no offense, how is ea different to this that i found from taobao, they said they have china patent, compatible?
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...k9bPc&id=626767557245&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail


Everyday life. Get a great idea. Make it better and sell (Or just buy the great idea design). Or just copy like everything else.


----------



## tomy audiophile (Jan 26, 2021)

Effect Audio has contacted us.


----------



## Andricop

Hi,

I'm thinking of replacing my Rhapsodio Infinity II stock cable and I was wondering if the Code 51 could be a good candidate?
My source is a AK SP2000.
What will be the benefits regarding sound quality?
And is the Code 51 soft and confortable? I find the Infinity II stock cable very stiff.

Any other cable to recommend for the Infinity II?

Thanks!


----------



## deafenears

JonathanKlein said:


> So all new cables purchased from Effect Audio will come with the new connectors?


I'm curious to know if this is true as well.


----------



## choisan

let's guess if the patent was registered locally there or globally? i am no expert of patent registration. 
but there is no feedback from effect, to pay and get authorization to produce or to stop selling?
this becomes interesting


----------



## BTBlaws

choisan said:


> let's guess if the patent was registered locally there or globally? i am no expert of patent registration.
> but there is no feedback from effect, to pay and get authorization to produce or to stop selling?
> this becomes interesting



They seems to not want to reply and only shoving the blame to OE Audio who oems for them.

Actually, not the first time EA plagiarised ... haha


----------



## IgeNeLL

choisan said:


> let's guess if the patent was registered locally there or globally? i am no expert of patent registration.
> but there is no feedback from effect, to pay and get authorization to produce or to stop selling?
> this becomes interesting


Interested in this topic too.


----------



## choisan (Jan 26, 2021)

BTBlaws said:


> They seems to not want to reply and only shoving the blame to OE Audio who oems for them.
> 
> Actually, not the first time EA plagiarised ... haha


ea to "new balance" (infringe) a china brand, amazing
note: new balance was sued to pay to settle its brand infringement in china, a merchant who registered new balance similar name.


----------



## JonathanKlein (Jan 26, 2021)

They were sent a cease and desist letter. I would be cautious placing orders for this product as it is doubtful that it will be able to be legally sold.

Internet Transalation:

202021617488x ) of the patent owner, in accordance with the law to enjoy the rights of the aforementioned patent. According to the patent of the people's Republic of China and the people's Republic of China
Any use of the above-mentioned patents without the permission of the company is an infringement.
After verification , there is evidence that you have not been authorized by the company to entrust a large number of Chinese people and enterprises in the country
Production , public display and sale on your official and other channels the company has a proprietary right to infringe your name "conX" .
The company has provided appropriate evidence of your infringement of the foregoing.
You have made and sold goods that infringe our proprietary rights , and have taken illegal economic benefits from them.
The low quality of the product seriously undermines the company's business reputation and brand value. The above actions of the responsible party have violated the tort law 》
The relevant provisions of the company , is a malicious infringement of the company's patent rights , causing economic losses to the company , should be liable for infringement.
- , Immediately stop the production and sale of infringing products ( patent number) that infringe the company's patent rights you have named "conX" :
No. ZL202020635304.6 and No. 202021617488X), and undertakes not to obtain an authorized license
2. compensation for the corresponding economic losses of the company for the infringement that has occurred .
Please note that within three working days of receipt of your letter from the company, you shall be liable for the production and sale of products that infringe the rights of the company.
Contact the responsible person of the company and indicate the female opinion on the matter. If there is an error in the relevant information , please contact us at the first time of receipt of the letter
Time to contact the company to provide the relevant documents for verification , and the company will retain the right to pass them on to the company in accordance with your approach to the matter.


----------



## twister6

I heard EA will be issuing a statement to clear things up, very soon.

And was told my cables already arrived and in a process of being upgraded.  Very curious how it will look and function.  Using 2pin cable with mmcx adapter and FirAudio M5 was functional, but not comfortable.  This should solve the problem.


----------



## EffectAudio

Hello everybody, I am happy to say this matter is being resolved and we will be releasing a statement shortly.


----------



## kubig123

EffectAudio said:


> Hello everybody, I am happy to say this matter is being resolved and we will be releasing a statement shortly.


Great,
I have 6 cables ready to ship!


----------



## choisan

that means ea had infringed and resolved now?


----------



## EffectAudio

To our valued EA customers and fellow audio enthusiasts,

ConX was built from the idea of relieving the frustrations of having to deal with different IEM connectors. We truly believe this is a product which can help all audiophiles, which is why we decided to price it affordably and make the service available for all cables, regardless of brand.

Over the last few days several Head-Fi’ers have expressed that the concept of an interchangeable connector was released by Tomy Audiophile before ConX. 
The original design and development of the ConX system however has been a long and arduous process, which we undertook well before there were similar designs in the market.

Once made aware of this potential conflict, we nevertheless immediately reached out to Tomy Audiophile. Tomy Audiophile and Effect Audio quickly established common ground based on mutual respect, as both brands share the same vision of improving all audiophiles’ experience and meaningfully helping this community.

With that, ConX will remain available as an upgrade for all interested Head-Fi’ers.

We wish Tomy Audiophile the best of success, and thank all of you for your support and interest for our products over the years.


----------



## choisan

good to know, are 2 different brands inter-changeable?


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 28, 2021)

JonathanKlein said:


> So all new cables purchased from Effect Audio will come with the new connectors?


In case this is still unclear, ConX will indeed be available as option for all new cables.



choisan said:


> good to know, are 2 different brands inter-changeable?


The 2 brands actually have a different design, so the systems will not be interchangeable...


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Just wanted to share something fun. While working on my ‘Masters of Classical Music’ review series I finally got the opportunity to revisit an old favourite pairing of mine, the Vision Ears VE5 with Lionheart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been a bit distracted past days but wonderful post as usual, thanks for sharing! Seems like a magical pairing, looking forward to the full review.


----------



## EffectAudio

Andricop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing my Rhapsodio Infinity II stock cable and I was wondering if the Code 51 could be a good candidate?
> My source is a AK SP2000.
> ...


If you're considering Code 51, expect an in increase in resolution and transparency; a greater amount of detail and overall finesse to the sound. If you value technical performance and can afford it, you can't go wrong 

Concerning other cables, it depends on what kind of sound are you looking for? Let us know and maybe I or others can help.


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Been a bit distracted past days but wonderful post as usual, thanks for sharing! Seems like a magical pairing, looking forward to the full review.


Thanks! Yeah, this pairing has something really special to it and I am looking forward to getting the full review out. I just posted my second review of the series, so next up is this pairing.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Thanks! Yeah, this pairing has something really special to it and I am looking forward to getting the full review out. I just posted my second review of the series, so next up is this pairing.


Awesome, will check it out!


----------



## SeeSax

@EffectAudio is it true? Nic? Wow, hope all is well my friend. Good to see you around again. 

-Collin-


----------



## Wyville

SeeSax said:


> @EffectAudio is it true? Nic? Wow, hope all is well my friend. Good to see you around again.
> 
> -Collin-








By gum, it is!


----------



## Wes S

Wyville said:


> Thanks! Yeah, this pairing has something really special to it and I am looking forward to getting the full review out. I just posted my second review of the series, so next up is this pairing.


Good stuff!  I have always been curious about the Lionheart.  Synergy is definitely real.


----------



## EffectAudio

SeeSax said:


> @EffectAudio is it true? Nic? Wow, hope all is well my friend. Good to see you around again.
> 
> -Collin-


Hi buddy, nice to see a familiar face! 

Yes I found this nice little corner on the forum to dip my toes back in the water, taking it slowly from there  

Glad to see you're still enjoying the hobby, did you keep writing by any chance? I enjoyed your reviews back in the day.


Wyville said:


> By gum, it is!


Lol!!


----------



## Andricop

EffectAudio said:


> If you're considering Code 51, expect an in increase in resolution and transparency; a greater amount of detail and overall finesse to the sound. If you value technical performance and can afford it, you can't go wrong
> 
> Concerning other cables, it depends on what kind of sound are you looking for? Let us know and maybe I or others can help.



Thanks for your answer.
Actually I'm pretty happy with how the stock cable of the Infinity sounds but I'm looking for something a lot more comfortable.
I'm not looking to have something more "clinical" but more "organic" without losing details, soundstage and airiness.
I don't want more bass either but if bass can have more impact it would be great.


----------



## Omega139

Hey all,

I hate to be that guy, but I want to give a quick plug for my Horus for sale!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-usa-effect-audio-horus-cable.953449/


----------



## hshock76

Andricop said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> Actually I'm pretty happy with how the stock cable of the Infinity sounds but I'm looking for something a lot more comfortable.
> I'm not looking to have something more "clinical" but more "organic" without losing details, soundstage and airiness.
> I don't want more bass either but if bass can have more impact it would be great.



Personally, I really like what I’m hearing on the pairing of Infinity2 and Horus. I hear an increase in resolution+clarity and a bump in lower mids which adds body to vocals for a more liquid and organic signature. There is a slight reduction in sound stage and airness as mids are more forward on the Horus but I’m willing to compromise but the improved mids.


----------



## EffectAudio

Andricop said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> Actually I'm pretty happy with how the stock cable of the Infinity sounds but I'm looking for something a lot more comfortable.
> I'm not looking to have something more "clinical" but more "organic" without losing details, soundstage and airiness.
> I don't want more bass either but if bass can have more impact it would be great.


All EA cables are built for comfort besides sound, so no worries there. Only the 'plus' cables with a thicker gauge size are less flexible. Code 51 produces high resolution with sacrificing naturalness, it doesn't sound clinical. Other options for an organic sound could be Janus D or Eros II 8-wire, both are great options in terms of combining naturalness and resolution but are 8-wires. 



hshock76 said:


> Personally, I really like what I’m hearing on the pairing of Infinity2 and Horus. I hear an increase in resolution+clarity and a bump in lower mids which adds body to vocals for a more liquid and organic signature. There is a slight reduction in sound stage and airness as mids are more forward on the Horus but I’m willing to compromise but the improved mids.


Also a great option!


----------



## EffectAudio

My first set of ConX arrived, attached to Leo and Cleo!


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> My first set of ConX arrived, attached to Leo and Cleo!


Looks great! Very curious to try it for myself soon.


----------



## Luhar

Anyone received their ConX conversions?


----------



## sunnyslhf

Luhar said:


> Anyone received their ConX conversions?


Just send the cables to EA. Hope can receive in next week...


----------



## Deezel177

Luhar said:


> Anyone received their ConX conversions?



I received my converted Janus, Leonidas II and Code 51 cables last week (the perks of living an hour away from Singapore), and I've just been able to give them a proper go. So far, the connection system seems to work as advertised. They're as solid and sturdy as EA's usual, non-ConX, 2-pin connectors. And, as a plus, they look better to me too. For me, the very first unscrew of the 2-pin heads were rather tough on all three cables. I had to use a fair bit of force (and bravery). But, after that, they all balance security and ease pretty well. Of course, only time will tell whether or not that'll hold up after numerous swaps. Sound-wise, I don't have any non-ConX variants of these cables here to compare against, but I'm not hearing any obvious oddities or degradation. There aren't any sound cut-outs or channel imbalances either. But, again, only time and use will tell whether or not that'll hold up in the long run.





I hope to test the MMCX heads soon with my FiR Audio universals. And, I also hope to get some more consumer feedback coming in soon, so we can get a better gauge of these connectors' reliability and consistency. But, as of now, these do very much seem like the real deal.


----------



## Luhar

Deezel177 said:


> I received my converted Janus, Leonidas II and Code 51 cables last week (the perks of living an hour away from Singapore), and I've just been able to give them a proper go. So far, the connection system seems to work as advertised. They're as solid and sturdy as EA's usual, non-ConX, 2-pin connectors. And, as a plus, they look better to me too. For me, the very first unscrew of the 2-pin heads were rather tough on all three cables. I had to use a fair bit of force (and bravery). But, after that, they all balance security and ease pretty well. Of course, only time will tell whether or not that'll hold up after numerous swaps. Sound-wise, I don't have any non-ConX variants of these cables here to compare against, but I'm not hearing any obvious oddities or degradation. There aren't any sound cut-outs or channel imbalances either. But, again, only time and use will tell whether or not that'll hold up in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to test the MMCX heads soon with my FiR Audio universals. And, I also hope to get some more consumer feedback coming in soon, so we can get a better gauge of these connectors' reliability and consistency. But, as of now, these do very much seem like the real deal.


More pics! 

Thanks for your initial reaction


----------



## EffectAudio

Deezel177 said:


> I received my converted Janus, Leonidas II and Code 51 cables last week (the perks of living an hour away from Singapore), and I've just been able to give them a proper go. So far, the connection system seems to work as advertised. They're as solid and sturdy as EA's usual, non-ConX, 2-pin connectors. And, as a plus, they look better to me too. For me, the very first unscrew of the 2-pin heads were rather tough on all three cables. I had to use a fair bit of force (and bravery). But, after that, they all balance security and ease pretty well. Of course, only time will tell whether or not that'll hold up after numerous swaps. Sound-wise, I don't have any non-ConX variants of these cables here to compare against, but I'm not hearing any obvious oddities or degradation. There aren't any sound cut-outs or channel imbalances either. But, again, only time and use will tell whether or not that'll hold up in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to test the MMCX heads soon with my FiR Audio universals. And, I also hope to get some more consumer feedback coming in soon, so we can get a better gauge of these connectors' reliability and consistency. But, as of now, these do very much seem like the real deal.


Thanks for sharing Daniel!! Very thorough 

After a couple of days listening I also don't hear any degradation in sound, but always good to get some objective opinion in first


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Thanks for sharing Daniel!! Very thorough
> 
> After a couple of days listening I also don't hear any degradation in sound, but always good to get some objective opinion in first


When I spoke to @Suyang he explained a little about the development and I was surprised to hear that the ConX connector has super low impedance, even lower than some permanent connectors. That's an impressive achievement!

I received tracking details for a cable with ConX this morning, so I look forward to trying it out. Like Daniel, I am too really looking forward to rolling cables on the FiR universal.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> When I spoke to @Suyang he explained a little about the development and I was surprised to hear that the ConX connector has super low impedance, even lower than some permanent connectors. That's an impressive achievement!
> 
> I received tracking details for a cable with ConX this morning, so I look forward to trying it out. Like Daniel, I am too really looking forward to rolling cables on the FiR universal.


That's awesome, looking forward to your impressions!!


----------



## twister6

I don't know what happened, literally wanted to write just a few lines about ConX, but as I started to type it turned into a mini-review lol!!!  So, enjoy the *read* and a few pictures along with it


----------



## EffectAudio

twister6 said:


> I don't know what happened, literally wanted to write just a few lines about ConX, but as I started to type it turned into a mini-review lol!!!  So, enjoy the *read* and a few pictures along with it


Awesome work bro, thanks for the effort


----------



## Kimiifrit

ConX looks promising! It would be more perfect f it comes with RCX (FiR Audio) option.


----------



## Deezel177

Kimiifrit said:


> ConX looks promising! It would be more perfect f it comes with RCX (FiR Audio) option.



Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I feel it's worth noting that no aftermarket cable vendor to my knowledge has come out with an RCX-equipped cable yet. I'm not aware of any RCX plugs coming out of OEMs like Eidolic, Furutech or Oyaide either. It's possible FiR haven't made their design public yet for others to use, or those OEMs simply haven't had the time to come out with the proper moulds for them yet.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deezel177 said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I feel it's worth noting that no aftermarket cable vendor to my knowledge has come out with an RCX-equipped cable yet. I'm not aware of any RCX plugs coming out of OEMs like Eidolic, Furutech or Oyaide either. It's possible FiR haven't made their design public yet for others to use, or those OEMs simply haven't had the time to come out with the proper moulds for them yet.


Plussound offers RCX I believe


----------



## Deezel177

mvvRAZ said:


> Plussound offers RCX I believe



Ah, yes, they do! I should've Googled "RCX aftermarket cables", rather than just "RCX cables".  I can't find any others that do, though. So, perhaps it's a US-only deal for now?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deezel177 said:


> Ah, yes, they do! I should've Googled "RCX aftermarket cables", rather than just "RCX cables".  I can't find any others that do, though. So, perhaps it's a US-only deal for now?


Very possible that they’re working with FiR directly on it - would explain why no one else has offered it


----------



## Kimiifrit

Deezel177 said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I feel it's worth noting that no aftermarket cable vendor to my knowledge has come out with an RCX-equipped cable yet. I'm not aware of any RCX plugs coming out of OEMs like Eidolic, Furutech or Oyaide either. It's possible FiR haven't made their design public yet for others to use, or those OEMs simply haven't had the time to come out with the proper moulds for them yet.


I think FiR made the RCX  available to several cable markers/OEMs per my memory of some random readings. But yeah, I haven't seen any ready-for-ship aftermarket cables with RCX equipped other than those highly customizable orders like Plussound.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

@EffectAudio hey guys, do you convert the new JH Audio 7 pin cables to 4.4mm?


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> I don't know what happened, literally wanted to write just a few lines about ConX, but as I started to type it turned into a mini-review lol!!!  So, enjoy the *read* and a few pictures along with it



Oh boy, was just talking to SY and apparently I missed a hidden gem.  Inside the box underneath the top foam insert with connectors there is a lock key   So, I just updated my review with this additional info and a few more pictures.


----------



## Wyville

twister6 said:


> Oh boy, was just talking to SY and apparently I missed a hidden gem.  Inside the box underneath the top foam insert with connectors there is a lock key   So, I just updated my review with this additional info and a few more pictures.


I haven't seen ConX in real life yet, but I was waiting for someone to show the tool required for switching.


----------



## EffectAudio

twister6 said:


> Oh boy, was just talking to SY and apparently I missed a hidden gem.  Inside the box underneath the top foam insert with connectors there is a lock key   So, I just updated my review with this additional info and a few more pictures.


I'll just pretend I already knew that


----------



## EffectAudio

CrocodileDundee said:


> @EffectAudio hey guys, do you convert the new JH Audio 7 pin cables to 4.4mm?


Hey man thanks for the interest, just so I'm understanding clearly are you asking if we offer cables with the new JHA 7-pin configuration with a 4.4 jack? Or what do you mean with convert?


----------



## CrocodileDundee

EffectAudio said:


> Hey man thanks for the interest, just so I'm understanding clearly are you asking if we offer cables with the new JHA 7-pin configuration with a 4.4 jack? Or what do you mean with convert?


Thanks guys, if I send a JH stock 7-pin cable, would you be able to reterminate it to 4.4mm? 

Also, any plan on offering EA range with 7-pin connectors?


----------



## EffectAudio (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi guys, as we recently mentioned Effect Audio has successfully launched a new Facebook platform. It might be interesting for those of you that are looking for an additional platform to connect more closely with us (and each other).






Be part of a community
EA Club is a growing community where audio enthusiasts come together to discuss their knowledge and opinions about IEMs and cables. In other words, a place for like-minded people that share your enthusiasm for this hobby.

Unsure about a product?
Read up on the EA products that you are looking for written by top reviewers of the audio industry. Ask questions to them and other members to inform your decision, such as which cables suit your taste or pair well with certain IEMs. Help others make their decisions.

Early access
EA club is also a place to connect more intimately with Effect Audio. We value our relationship with our customers above everything else and see them as equals: your opinion counts. EA Club members therefore get early access to new products even _before_ they are launched, to help us and the community with feedback.





Exclusive promotions
Naturally, EA club members are regularly offered exclusive perks. In February 2021 we have the following promotions:

1) EA covers club member’s two-way(!) shipping costs of EA’s latest interchangeable connector _ConX_ (limited to 50 pcs).
2) The launch of _Onyx_; a high-quality limited-edition cable, which is exclusively made for EA Club members.

With more promotions to follow each month!

Sign up to EA club today to join the discussion by following this link.

_*EA Club. Find your passion, grow your knowledge. *_


----------



## EffectAudio (Feb 6, 2021)

CrocodileDundee said:


> Thanks guys, if I send a JH stock 7-pin cable, would you be able to reterminate it to 4.4mm?
> 
> Also, any plan on offering EA range with 7-pin connectors?


Yes this is possible! It would cost $30 retermination fee and $70 for the P-Squared plug. Just drop a message to info@effectaudio.com.

We don't currently offer the 7-pin, but rest assured we are continuously working to improve our offer.


----------



## EffectAudio (Feb 8, 2021)

Now that a new year has begun and I’ve settled more comfortably into this position, the time has come to start writing again. So from time to time I will be sharing some content to feed the discussion.

Some ideas that I have is a ‘spotlight’ on one of EA’s cable, which is a slightly fancier word for ‘brief review’ I think. A different approach is maybe articles on which cables pair best with certain IEMs. If any of you have any suggestions I’d love to hear it  

I’ve started this edition with a special cable that has deeply impressed me, and reignited some of the passion that initially drove me to become a reviewer. One of the reasons I stopped writing two years ago was because I started to lose interest.

Cables and IEMs started to become more of the same, rather than something new and special. When you’ve heard a lot it becomes rarer and rarer that new pieces of equipment still manage to impress and excite you. Code 51 for me, was one of those rare occasions where I am wowed with something new.

*Code 51



*
We started this hobby through our passion for music. We got addicted however, by that kick you get when you hear your setup in a next level: rediscovering and experiencing your music in a new light.

Code 51 is one of those portals into a new dimension: unlocking a next stage of transparency and resolution.

High resolution is mesmerizing because it has the ability to surprise you. You’re shocked to learn songs you thought you knew too well, were mastered with even more finesse than you initially realized.

When it comes to resolution, we often think about the overall level of detail and separation. But Code 51 draws you into the dynamism of each individual note – how it moves through space and develops over time. How the chord of a guitar is shadowed by a second which you hadn't previously heard before. To hear distinct voices within background vocals, rather than as one.

Yet Code 51 presents its high resolution with a neutral tone. In fact, it’s less bright than the other silver-based cables Effect Audio has to offer. Horus' treble might sparkle more, but there's a certain understatement in Code 51's tone that allows its technical capability to stand in the foreground. The treble resonates with clarity, but the sound remains smooth.

Similarly, its tone isn’t as warm as that of a copper cable such as say, an Ares II. We often associate naturalness with warmth, but naturalness also follows from realism. Code 51 isn't a warm cable, just as it isn't bright. Yet it manages to convey a beautifully natural sound by its true representation of instruments.

_Natural sound, without warmth. And resolution, without brightness._

In this way, Code 51 is reminiscent of sitting in a top quality recording studio. Each instrument is presented with both incredible precision and minimal colouring. It's up to the engineer how he wants to tweak the sound after; but you get the distinct feeling that this comes pretty close to how it was originally recorded.

Code 51 particularly excels with already technically highly capable IEMs; nudging them a step further. For instance, the Phantom sounds highly resolved when paired with Code 51, while maintaining a natural sound. But for that ultimate sense of transparency, hearing music without a veil, it's most enjoyed with IEMs as the Empire Ears Zeus-XIV and 64 Audio A18.

Either way, it's destined to impress. Code 51: the perfect reminder why we started this hobby in the first place.

https://www.effectaudio.com/code51.html/


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Now that a new year has begun and I’ve settled more comfortably into this position, the time has come to start writing again. So from time to time I will be sharing some content to feed the discussion.
> 
> Some ideas that I have is a ‘spotlight’ on one of EA’s cable, which is a slightly fancier word for ‘brief review’ I think. A different approach is maybe articles on which cables pair best with certain IEMs. If any of you have any suggestions I’d love to hear it
> 
> ...


I am expecting Code 51 to come in tomorrow, if the weather allows (can't blame DHL for any delays considering the amount of snow we have over here). Very curious to finally hear EA's flagship for myself.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> I am expecting Code 51 to come in tomorrow, if the weather allows (can't blame DHL for any delays considering the amount of snow we have over here). Very curious to finally hear EA's flagship for myself.


That's awesome Erik, looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## Andricop

Wyville said:


> I am expecting Code 51 to come in tomorrow, if the weather allows (can't blame DHL for any delays considering the amount of snow we have over here). Very curious to finally hear EA's flagship for myself.



With which IEM and DAP are you going to pair it?


----------



## dooxtypoox

*Effect Audio Onyx Review*​
*Click here for the written Head-fi review*​
*Big thanks to Effect Audio* for loaning the EA Club exclusive Onyx to me for 1 week for a full review! 

When paired with my IEM collection and music library, I find the EA Onyx a great cable for accentuating the bass region. It makes for an excellent pairing with bright IEMs for more balance, whilst retaining the same DNA in the upper-mids and treble which may have been the initial X-factor for the listener.


----------



## Wyville

Andricop said:


> With which IEM and DAP are you going to pair it?


It is for a review, so I will be experimenting with a few options. For IEMs I am really curious about the pairing with the Empire Ears Phantom, FiR Audio M4 and Vision Ears VE5. I have others as well, but those I find really interesting. The main DAPs I use will be the Shanling M8 and Lotoo PAW Gold Touch. 

Are you interested in a specific pairing? If I happen have it, I will be happy to try that out for you.


----------



## Andricop

Wyville said:


> Are you interested in a specific pairing? If I happen have it, I will be happy to try that out for you.



Thank you Wyville, very kind of you!
I was interested in Rhapsodio IEM (Supreme, Infinity) + AK DAP


----------



## Wyville (Feb 9, 2021)

Andricop said:


> Thank you Wyville, very kind of you!
> I was interested in Rhapsodio IEM (Supreme, Infinity) + AK DAP


Ah, unfortunately I don't have access to the Supreme or Infinity. Would have liked to, but did not get the opportunity. The only Rhapsodio IEMs I currently have are the Eden. Also don't have a current AK DAP (just my old AK70).


----------



## Andricop

No worries - if you can test with the Eden it would nice 
Thanks !


----------



## Wyville

Andricop said:


> No worries - if you can test with the Eden it would nice
> Thanks !


Will definitely give that a go.


----------



## EffectAudio

Hey guys, we made a nice little video to show the simplicity of the ConX system. Take a look at the EA page to see for yourself!

https://www.facebook.com/effectaudiosg/videos/802884356964057


----------



## Jeffyue

dooxtypoox said:


> *Effect Audio Onyx Review*​
> *Click here for the written Head-fi review*​
> *Big thanks to Effect Audio* for loaning the EA Club exclusive Onyx to me for 1 week for a full review!
> 
> When paired with my IEM collection and music library, I find the EA Onyx a great cable for accentuating the bass region. It makes for an excellent pairing with bright IEMs for more balance, whilst retaining the same DNA in the upper-mids and treble which may have been the initial X-factor for the listener.




Will Onyx fit in to Odin sound signature but boosting the bass more?


----------



## dooxtypoox (Feb 15, 2021)

Jeffyue said:


> Will Onyx fit in to Odin sound signature but boosting the bass more?


Never tried it with the Odin but the perceived bass boost was always in relation to the stock SPC cables of the IEMs quoted in my review. Odin uses a Bespoke copper litz cable which seems to be one of the best pairings available already (based on reviews and impressions).

I'm not sure myself but the Odin + Onyx pairing would certainly be an interesting one to listen out for!


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi all, as you may know Effect Audio has recently launched a highly exclusive cable for EA club members only. 

The cable is almost sold out, so if you want to belong to the only 20 people to own EA's first 6-wire, palladium-plated silver cable, head on quick to EA club to claim one of the remaining few 😎


----------



## Wyville

Just wanted to share a few pictures of the ConX system...
















...and a superb pairing.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today on Headfonia we haven an article and video on the Effect Audio Leonidas II cable and the ConX system.

https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-conx-review/


----------



## EffectAudio (Feb 22, 2021)

What does it mean to *Evoke your inner self?*

This March we will be introducing the EVO series, a brand new lineup from Effect Audio. To celebrate the release of the new series with all our loyal fans we are running a giveaway.

This time we’re calling enthusiasts from all passions and interests! Be it Hi-Fi, photography, visual arts, food, watches, cars, or anything else you can think of.

Our request is simple: share with us the story of your passion, introduce your prized possession, or talk about your experiences. This will give you a chance to win some beautiful gifts from Effect Audio.


We will be giving away prizes to the three best stories from here and Facebook, with the best story walking away with a cable from the new EVO series!

The contest will run from 22 February to 20 March 2021.


----------



## Rockwell75

Loving my Leo II Octa.  Thinking about getting the ConX upgrade so I can hook it up to my Solaris too.


----------



## Chesty

I love my Leo II Octa as well, which is hooked up to my SP2K CU and Solaris OG.  This cable is a keeper, and so I too am thinking about getting the ConX upgrade, but I was wondering if EA will develop a similar system for the DAP end (with 2.5mm, 3.5mm and 4.4mm plug options) in the near future.  This would really open up the cable's flexibility to use with different DAPs and IEMs.  Forgive me if this question has been asked and answered previously.


----------



## Rockwell75

@EffectAudio I bought a used Leo II Octa off a fellow HeadFier and would like to upgrade to ConX...what do I need to do?


----------



## rantng (Feb 25, 2021)

Rockwell75 said:


> @EffectAudio I bought a used Leo II Octa off a fellow HeadFier and would like to upgrade to ConX...what do I need to do?



There was an email contact somewhere on the website, but I'll be damned if I can't find it now.
Try this link? - https://www.effectaudio.com/conx-connector-promo.html
I don't think that's it. I found it the other day on my phone, but for the life of me can't find it now. @EffectAudio please post the link on the announcement page.


----------



## Andricop

https://www.effectaudio.com/accessories/conx-connector.html


----------



## rantng

Andricop said:


> https://www.effectaudio.com/accessories/conx-connector.html


Ahh yes, that's it! The one line sentence at the end.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

You can join their EA club on Facebook and contact them directly.


----------



## EffectAudio (Feb 26, 2021)

Chesty said:


> I love my Leo II Octa as well, which is hooked up to my SP2K CU and Solaris OG.  This cable is a keeper, and so I too am thinking about getting the ConX upgrade, but I was wondering if EA will develop a similar system for the DAP end (with 2.5mm, 3.5mm and 4.4mm plug options) in the near future.  This would really open up the cable's flexibility to use with different DAPs and IEMs.  Forgive me if this question has been asked and answered previously.


EA is always looking to improve our product range, but while this is definitely an exciting idea this won't come in the near future. We're happy to have just successfully developed the ConX system and have some other new exciting things planned before we start developing some new again 



Rockwell75 said:


> @EffectAudio I bought a used Leo II Octa off a fellow HeadFier and would like to upgrade to ConX...what do I need to do?


The promo link @rantng shared is still valid until the end of March, you don't have to pay the $50 for the ConX connectors, just the $30 retermination fee and shipping to us (you get free shipping back). Please send an email to info@effectaudio.com for any further instructions if it is not clear!


----------



## Rockwell75

Another shot of my current setup:  Shanling M8 => Leo II Octa => Elysium

I am in awe of the synergy of this setup, which was given its final bit of perfecting shine with the addition of the Leo.  I have never been a big cable guy and bought this resigned that it may turn out to be a purely aesthetic upgrade.  Turns out that is not the case-- it takes everything great about the M8 and Ely combo and refines it to perfection and listening to it feels like immersing myself into a river of bliss that's exceedingly difficult to get out of.


----------



## Shawnb

Was going to buy the EA Onyx but found a pair of second hand Code 51's for a discount I couldn't pass up. Will be my first pair of EA cables. Will be pairing them with my LH Oscar XXI's, hopefully they sound pair great together. So hard to find impressions or reviews since the LH brand name is so bad no one will support them by reviewing them.


----------



## EffectAudio

Rockwell75 said:


> Another shot of my current setup:  Shanling M8 => Leo II Octa => Elysium
> 
> I am in awe of the synergy of this setup, which was given its final bit of perfecting shine with the addition of the Leo.  I have never been a big cable guy and bought this resigned that it may turn out to be a purely aesthetic upgrade.  Turns out that is not the case-- it takes everything great about the M8 and Ely combo and refines it to perfection and listening to it feels like immersing myself into a river of bliss that's exceedingly difficult to get out of.










Shawnb said:


> Was going to buy the EA Onyx but found a pair of second hand Code 51's for a discount I couldn't pass up. Will be my first pair of EA cables. Will be pairing them with my LH Oscar XXI's, hopefully they sound pair great together. So hard to find impressions or reviews since the LH brand name is so bad no one will support them by reviewing them.


I can't imagine it disappointing, but looking forward to hearing your impressions of the combo


----------



## marcelzxc

EFFECT AUDIO CLEOPATRA


----------



## Shawnb

@EffectAudio is it possible to replace the splitter on my Code 51’s? Seems the secondhand set I just bought was a demo unit abs has the name Jack engraved, since I’m not Jack I’d like a new splitter if possible.

Enjoying the cable so far, haven’t spent much time with it but much brighter then my original cable. Getting that repaired so should make a better comparison soon


----------



## EffectAudio

Shawnb said:


> @EffectAudio is it possible to replace the splitter on my Code 51’s? Seems the secondhand set I just bought was a demo unit abs has the name Jack engraved, since I’m not Jack I’d like a new splitter if possible.
> 
> Enjoying the cable so far, haven’t spent much time with it but much brighter then my original cable. Getting that repaired so should make a better comparison soon


Hey man, glad to hear you're enjoying it. Do you mind sending an email to info@effectaudio.com? We'll take it from there.


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi all, 

I’ve been enjoying the EA club exclusive cable ‘Onyx’ for the last week or so, so I thought I’d share some brief impressions.





*Onyx*
Effect Audio's exclusive palladium-plated silver cable 'Onyx' is a high resolution cable that sets clear notes against the backdrop of a pitch-black background.

Onyx has a slightly reduced mid-bass quantity which tightens the bass, resulting in a well-defined impact. The controlled bass in turn aids in creating a wide and airy soundstage, leaving ample room for the instruments to breathe.

As the bass neither clouds the midrange with thickness nor warmth, it is pretty neutral in tone. While its tone is somewhat dry, it is highly resolved and rather smooth. For instance, Leonidas II’s midrange (and overall sound) is brighter and more forward by comparison. Onyx’ resolution on the other hand is higher, resulting in greater definition of its midrange notes, as well as more precise imaging.

Leonidas II and Onyx converge again with an elevated lower treble, which adds some crispness and sparkle to the presentation. It’s a detailed treble, bound to satisfy the more treble-enthused: it sounds quick and invigorating, giving both clarity and pace to the sound. Overall, Onyx is a particularly pleasing cable for avid fans of a neutral, high resolution sound with a touch of sparkle.

There are currently just 3 of the total 20 left, so if anyone is interested feel free to send a pm to me or email info@effectaudio.com.


----------



## saltyfr0g

Looking forward to the EVO reveal!!


----------



## twister6

saltyfr0g said:


> Looking forward to the EVO reveal!!



Definitely demonstrates EA's thinking outside the box, especially when it comes to the appeal of the design and the product packaging


----------



## dooxtypoox

*EVO Series Giveaway Submission*​


I love audiophile gear and photography! We can draw quite a few parallels between audiophile and photography terminology with respect to "resolution", "details", “warmth”...

Nerd talk aside, these hobbies go hand-in-hand for me. Blasting my favourite albums to death does get stale after a while on the same setup which is why a variety of audiophile gear helps spice things up. To me, cables act as an Instagram filter over the song I’ve repeated for the thousandth time and give it a different flavour. A filter can beautify your photo or ruin its colours; similar to how different IEMs synergise well with specific cables. At the end of the day, not every photographer would choose the same filter for the same photo; just like how audiophiles prefer different cable pairings over others for the same IEM.

We can see how these two hobbies are somewhat similar even though they appeal to two completely different sense faculties – visual and auditory. They even complement each other since I can listen to my favourite songs while taking and editing photos, the cherry on top of it all 😊


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Wyville said:


> Will definitely give that a go.


Also very interested in cables for the Eden, found a great used set and loving them!


----------



## Wyville

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Also very interested in cables for the Eden, found a great used set and loving them!


I have not yet had time to listen with the Eden, but I will try to remember and let you know when I do (otherwise always feel free to ping me, send a PM or slap me on the head to remind me ).


----------



## Wildcatsare1

EffectAudio said:


> Hi all, as you may know Effect Audio has recently launched a highly exclusive cable for EA club members only.
> 
> The cable is almost sold out, so if you want to belong to the only 20 people to own EA's first 6-wire, palladium-plated silver cable, head on quick to EA club to claim one of the remaining few 😎



I signed up for the club on Facebook, but I'm not remembering if there's a separate site for ordering the members-only products.


----------



## EffectAudio

dooxtypoox said:


> *EVO Series Giveaway Submission*​
> I love audiophile gear and photography! We can draw quite a few parallels between audiophile and photography terminology with respect to "resolution", "details", “warmth”...
> 
> Nerd talk aside, these hobbies go hand-in-hand for me. Blasting my favourite albums to death does get stale after a while on the same setup which is why a variety of audiophile gear helps spice things up. To me, cables act as an Instagram filter over the song I’ve repeated for the thousandth time and give it a different flavour. A filter can beautify your photo or ruin its colours; similar to how different IEMs synergise well with specific cables. At the end of the day, not every photographer would choose the same filter for the same photo; just like how audiophiles prefer different cable pairings over others for the same IEM.
> ...


Excellent post man, and maybe an inspiration for the rest. There's an EVO cable up for grabs people!


----------



## EffectAudio

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I signed up for the club on Facebook, but I'm not remembering if there's a separate site for ordering the members-only products.


Glad to have you on board, hope you like it. There's no separate site, you can just email us if you're interested in one of the products and mention your membership. Cheers.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I’m looking at Eros II and Grandioso for Vision Ears VE6X2, any suggestions?


----------



## saltyfr0g

Xinlisupreme said:


> I’m looking at Eros II and Grandioso for Vision Ears VE6X2, any suggestions?



I bought the Grandioso in the 2-pin/Pentaconn black/silver option but to my ears it didn’t have synergy I was looking for with my universal LX. I went back to SPC for my LX but I read a lot of reviews praising the Grandioso with other monitors. The Grandioso is such a well crafted and beautiful cable so it kills me I couldn’t make my ears happy with it.


----------



## saltyfr0g

Xinlisupreme said:


> I’m looking at Eros II and Grandioso for Vision Ears VE6X2, any suggestions?


----------



## EffectAudio (Mar 16, 2021)

How does the Insulation affect the sound of your cable? The brand new Surlyn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Insulation allows you to enjoy the cable in its purest sound.

*Join us for the launch of the #EVOSeries!* *18/03/2021 8PM (GMT+8) *​


----------



## EffectAudio (Mar 17, 2021)

How do YOU evoke your inner self?

The new E- Face system lets you bring out your truest self  

*Join us for the launch of the #EVOSeries! 18/03/2021 8PM (GMT+8)

*​


----------



## EffectAudio

Evoke Your Inner Self with the new EVO Series

18/03/2021 8PM (GMT+8)
Join us for the launch of the #EVOSeries Tonight.

​


----------



## EffectAudio

Only less than 3 hours until the launch of the EVO Series!

What can you expect from the new series?

Here's a sneak peek of what's to come. #EVOSeries

​


----------



## EffectAudio (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi all, here are the (visual) highlights of the new EVO line discussed yesterday 

The #EVOSeries utilizes copper-based cables, with the design of Gold/Silver-plating to providing a rich, dynamic and smooth sound exceeding your expectation of a copper cable.





One of the many first in EA’s evolution is a new transparent Y-split display for the #EVOSeries through the PCTG window, with interchangeable faceplates.





EVO 1 comes with the E-faces of Jet Black, Amethyst Purple and Pewter Silver.





The EVO10 will come with Jet Black, Amethyst Purple E-faces and a random E-face of five different designs. You will be in for a world of surprises as you unbox your EVO 10 to see your random E-face of either Pewter Silver, Space Grey, Marble White, Royal Gold or Sunset Hue.









EVO 1 is priced at $388, while EVO10 retails at $588.

_The #EVOSeries is on sale from 19th March 2021_.

EVO Series product page


----------



## twister6

... and here are a few close up shots to see how it looks in real life   Definitely a cool concept to customize your cable with interchangeable split faceplates and also to see the wires under the jacket!  Chin slider is retractable, and I also love the new plug, has a good grip.

I actually featured EVO10 in my recent EE Bravado MKII review as a "mystery EA" cable, and it was my favorite pair up with that new Empire Ears IEMs, providing deeper bass (over stock EA Ares II cable) and smoother and more soulful mids/vocals.


----------



## Onurb8690

Shawnb said:


> @EffectAudio is it possible to replace the splitter on my Code 51’s? Seems the secondhand set I just bought was a demo unit abs has the name Jack engraved, since I’m not Jack I’d like a new splitter if possible.
> 
> Enjoying the cable so far, haven’t spent much time with it but much brighter then my original cable. Getting that repaired so should make a better comparison soon


What EA cables have you had before?


----------



## Shawnb

Onurb8690 said:


> What EA cables have you had before?



These are my first


----------



## marcusd

Hi Folks, our full review of the EVO 10 was posted on the website last Friday


----------



## EffectAudio

marcusd said:


> Hi Folks, our full review of the EVO 10 was posted on the website last Friday


A very detailed breakdown of the EVO10 and the ConX system by Headfonics.

Here's a link to the review:
https://headfonics.com/effect-audio-evo-10-review/


----------



## NovaFlyer

marcusd said:


> Hi Folks, our full review of the EVO 10 was posted on the website last Friday


Thanks for the review...looking forward to trying the EVO 10 at some point.  

Audio gear comes with manuals?


----------



## EffectAudio

NovaFlyer said:


> Audio gear comes with manuals?


Only when it's really fancy


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi guys, just a shoutout that there's only 6 days until the end of the ConX promotion! It ends March 31st. 

To all of our beloved existing EA cable users, here’s your last chance to get your ConX for free - all you need to cover is the USD $30 retermination fee. 

If interested, just send us an email at info@effectaudio.com with your ConX upgrade request.


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi guys, some unfortunate news.

Due to the impact of the pandemic there has been a price hike in the materials used in our products. To ensure that the quality of our products remains unchanged, the prices of selected Effect Audio products (not all products) will be adjusted across our website. This will take effect from April 1, 2021. We would like to express our thanks for your support and understanding.


----------



## twister6

EffectAudio said:


> Hi guys, some unfortunate news.
> 
> Due to the impact of the pandemic there has been a price hike in the materials used in our products. To ensure that the quality of our products remains unchanged, the prices of selected Effect Audio products (not all products) will be adjusted across our website. This will take effect from April 1, 2021. We would like to express our thanks for your support and understanding.



*April 1st* is the best time to announce new pricing, of course


----------



## CrocodileDundee (Mar 26, 2021)

twister6 said:


> *April 1st* is the best time to announce new pricing, of course


Maybe just don't  buy anything that date. Just in case you can't revert the cost of the joke.


----------



## mvvRAZ

twister6 said:


> *April 1st* is the best time to announce new pricing, of course


Not sure if it’s an early April Fools  it generally feels a little awkward to raise prices on luxury products during a pandemic when people’s disposable income is shrinking


----------



## Luhar

Maybe a 4D chess move and they actually LOWER prices across the board in an epic April fool's to be remembered for many moons to come.....


----------



## Gavin C4

twister6 said:


> ... and here are a few close up shots to see how it looks in real life   Definitely a cool concept to customize your cable with interchangeable split faceplates and also to see the wires under the jacket!  Chin slider is retractable, and I also love the new plug, has a good grip.
> 
> I actually featured EVO10 in my recent EE Bravado MKII review as a "mystery EA" cable, and it was my favorite pair up with that new Empire Ears IEMs, providing deeper bass (over stock EA Ares II cable) and smoother and more soulful mids/vocals.





EffectAudio said:


> Evoke Your Inner Self with the new EVO Series
> 
> 18/03/2021 8PM (GMT+8)
> Join us for the launch of the #EVOSeries Tonight.
> ...



Actually tried these cables in person, the felt of it is very robust as the sleaving of them has a slightly wider diameter compared to other cables. Furthermore, the sound they provide is really hard to beat after considering the price. If you want a slightly more mid focus and vocal focus presentation, you may go for the EVO1, whereas if you go for a more airy and open stage go for the EVO 10.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Mar 27, 2021)

Another friend unboxing the Legendary earphone from Effect Audio. I have been following the evolution of the entire Arthur Series, from Arthur, Arthur Red, King Arthur and last but not least King Arthur Limited.

I think this series has made it's run. It is time to seal the deal with this Final Product.


----------



## saltyfr0g

Does anyone have pics of the new Alpha IV cables? These are different than the Vogue series Maestro cables, correct?


----------



## twister6

saltyfr0g said:


> Does anyone have pics of the new Alpha IV cables? These are different than the Vogue series Maestro cables, correct?



Covered in my Bravado MKII review. It's Ares II wires with Vogue hardware.


----------



## saltyfr0g

twister6 said:


> Covered in my Bravado MKII review. It's Ares II wires with Vogue hardware.



Nice, exactly what I was looking for. It has the same y-splitter and 2-pin connectors as the Vogue series cables. Thanks!! 👊🏼🍺


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we review the EVO 10 on Headfonia and we're awarding it with our recommended buy award!


https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-evo-10-review/


----------



## Rockwell75

I've listed an Effect Audio Leo II Octa cable for sale if anyone's interested.


----------



## saltyfr0g

Rockwell75 said:


> I've listed an Effect Audio Leo II Octa cable for sale if anyone's interested.



Wow!! Hell of a deal!!


----------



## saltyfr0g

saltyfr0g said:


> Wow!! Hell of a deal!!



I just bought a 4-wire Leo II or I’d be all over this.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Rockwell75 said:


> I've listed an Effect Audio Leo II Octa cable for sale if anyone's interested.





saltyfr0g said:


> Wow!! Hell of a deal!!


Great price indeed, especially with the recent EA price increases. 


saltyfr0g said:


> I just bought a 4-wire Leo II or I’d be all over this.



I just got a Leo II Octa with the new ConX connectors, at a great price.


----------



## radambe

Nick Chia said:


> Effect Audio is proud to announce the launch of AKA Balance Adapter


Does anyone know if the AKA Balance Adapter happens to fit on the Fiio BTR5?


thanks!


----------



## sunnyslhf

radambe said:


> Does anyone know if the AKA Balance Adapter happens to fit on the Fiio BTR5?
> 
> 
> thanks!


should for AK only.


----------



## Gavin C4

EA pig tail adapter for 2.5 to 4.4 convertion. Really high quality and extremely luxury. If you love your EA cable, you may consider getting a pig tail adapter to maximize your listening experience.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Gavin C4 said:


> EA pig tail adapter for 2.5 to 4.4 convertion. Really high quality and extremely luxury. If you love your EA cable, you may consider getting a pig tail adapter to maximize your listening experience.


What cable did you get for your pigtail?  Approximate cost since I assume that was a bespoke order?  Thanks.


----------



## Gavin C4

NovaFlyer said:


> What cable did you get for your pigtail?  Approximate cost since I assume that was a bespoke order?  Thanks.



Please contact EA for your choice of cable for the pig tail. Since it is a bespoke order, a different cable will be priced sllghtly differently


----------



## Wyville

So I have had Code 51 over for a while now and even though I am a bit overwhelmed at the moment (hence the recycling of some pictures), wanted to share some initial thoughts because I am very impressed with this cable. 

Build quality is as always with EA very good and it is a strikingly beautiful cable. The titanium parts are very nice. I have quite a soft spot for titanium and so I love seeing a cable with parts like this. The y-split often looks bulky on pictures, but is actually really nice in real life. A little on the bigger side, but very light thanks to the titanium. The plug too has some titanium details, which I think looks superb paired with the carbon. The connectors are the new ConX, which makes Code 51 highly adaptable for use with a large number of IEM connectors. I just have 2-pin and MMCX IEMs, but to be able to switch this easily between those is amazing. I have done it a few times now and everything feels surprisingly solid and easy to use. 











I have listened to a few different IEMs with Code 51 now, mainly the Empire Ears Wraith and Phantom, the 64 Audio Tia Trio and the Final A8000. I have a few more IEMs to go, but what I noticed is that Code 51 seems to pair well with everything. The Phantom are warmer, more intimate IEMs and there Code 51 seemed to open them up and increase transparency without introducing any brightness. The A8000 on the other hand are really bright, brutally so if you are more treble sensitive, and yet again Code 51 managed to lift the already insane level of detail of the A8000 to yet another level, while making the treble sound even more ethereal and perfectly smooth. I can be quite treble sensitive and the pairing A8000/Code 51 is still one I greatly enjoy listening to. It is like nothing is hidden with that pairing while at the same time it avoids piercing your ears with brightness. The Trio pair really well… Oh that bass… Excellent extension, great control and the mids feel clean and unaffected by the violence at the low end (sorry, been listening to Slipknot). Treble again has the Tia quality and nothing that could be remotely seen as peaky. Just gorgeous extension. 





Then IEMs I have brought in especially to create a true summit-fi pairing for classical music: the Empire Ears Wraith. These have an unfortunate reputation thanks to their paradoxical highly sensitive yet power-hungry nature. I have been driving them with an external amp (Dethonray Honey H1) on high gain and the result is super airy and quite unlike other closed IEMs. They feel almost as spacious as IEMs with pressure relief systems (like ADEL that EE used to offer). This pairing is less warm than with the stock Cleopatra, but I personally prefer it, especially for classical music. Transparency is incredible and tonally it balances very well and very natural. 

I think that Code 51 has something neutral about it, but without sacrificing naturalness, a combination that is not easy to achieve. Usually I find that cables add some level of colour or inject brightness, but not Code 51. Code 51 is absolutely there, it extends the stage, extends the bass and treble, provides air, clarity and improves transparency and resolution, yet somehow manages not to put its mark on the sound. There are very few cables I have heard that are like this, even in this price range. Usually I find TOTL cables to add something clinical to the sound, even EA’s own Horus did that in my opinion (read: distant memory) and that is not what I personally prefer. Like some exceptionally niche cables I have tried and couldn’t use because those were an ergonomic nightmare, Code 51 brings something especially natural at the highest level and does it with outstanding ergonomics. In every aspect (e.g. sound, synergy, build quality, ergonomics) I consider Code 51 to be among the very top contenders at this price range.


----------



## lucasratmundo

I’m considering getting Leonidas II with ConX connections but I have a couple questions before doing so 1) Is the mmcx connection in the ConX compatible with the Z1R? 2) Do the connections get unintentionally unscrewed from the monitors from normal usage?


----------



## Deezel177

lucasratmundo said:


> I’m considering getting Leonidas II with ConX connections but I have a couple questions before doing so 1) Is the mmcx connection in the ConX compatible with the Z1R? 2) Do the connections get unintentionally unscrewed from the monitors from normal usage?


I can't answer your first question, but I personally haven't had the ConX connectors unintentionally unscrew in everyday use. I've had them loosen _ever-so-slightly_ - by about a quarter-turn, and usually only on one of the two sides - as I'm taking the IEMs out of my ears. But, it's never occurred when I'm just listening, whether sitting down or moving around.


----------



## Damz87

lucasratmundo said:


> I’m considering getting Leonidas II with ConX connections but I have a couple questions before doing so 1) Is the mmcx connection in the ConX compatible with the Z1R? 2) Do the connections get unintentionally unscrewed from the monitors from normal usage?


I’ll test it with the Z1R when my cables get back to me from EA and let you know


----------



## EffectAudio

lucasratmundo said:


> I’m considering getting Leonidas II with ConX connections but I have a couple questions before doing so 1) Is the mmcx connection in the ConX compatible with the Z1R? 2) Do the connections get unintentionally unscrewed from the monitors from normal usage?


ConX will work with all standard MMCX connectors, so if the Z1R's connectors are not any different from others it should be fine. 

But best to confirm that on the Z1R thread, or hear it firsthand from someone like @Damz87


----------



## infinitejustice

lucasratmundo said:


> I’m considering getting Leonidas II with ConX connections but I have a couple questions before doing so 1) Is the mmcx connection in the ConX compatible with the Z1R? 2) Do the connections get unintentionally unscrewed from the monitors from normal usage?


It is definitely compatible with ier-z1r.  I tried it, it plugs in, the sound comes out.  I have to say though, IER-Z1R is the only iem I have that is mmcx, and it's darn tight.  I worried I might break the cable or the iem when I tried to remove it, so I only put it in twice and haven't done it again, the second time I just left it on, but it definitely works.


----------



## lucasratmundo

infinitejustice said:


> It is definitely compatible with ier-z1r.  I tried it, it plugs in, the sound comes out.  I have to say though, IER-Z1R is the only iem I have that is mmcx, and it's darn tight.  I worried I might break the cable or the iem when I tried to remove it, so I only put it in twice and haven't done it again, the second time I just left it on, but it definitely works.



Yeah, this was exactly why I was asking. The Z1R have a slightly non-standard mmcx connection. EA folks, it might be worth considering having a Z1R connection for the ConX system.


----------



## Damz87

lucasratmundo said:


> Yeah, this was exactly why I was asking. The Z1R have a slightly non-standard mmcx connection. EA folks, it might be worth considering having a Z1R connection for the ConX system.


I had no issues removing my original MMCX Leo II from the Z1R sockets.





The ConX connectors do look a bit thicker though, so it might be more difficult. We shall see


----------



## Wyville

Damz87 said:


> I had no issues removing my original MMCX Leo II from the Z1R sockets.
> 
> 
> 
> The ConX connectors do look a bit thicker though, so it might be more difficult. We shall see


That Sony though... 🤤


----------



## saltyfr0g

Damz87 said:


> I had no issues removing my original MMCX Leo II from the Z1R sockets.
> 
> 
> 
> The ConX connectors do look a bit thicker though, so it might be more difficult. We shall see



As much as I love the Leo II I also love the stock Z1R cable. They definitely set the bar hella high for OEM cables.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

saltyfr0g said:


> As much as I love the Leo II I also love the stock Z1R cable. They definitely set the bar hella high for OEM cables.


That's definitely a nice cable quality and sounding cable, but the hook design and materials would be a -1 for me.


----------



## saltyfr0g

CrocodileDundee said:


> That's definitely a nice cable quality and sounding cable, but the hook design and materials would be a -1 for me.



I love the hook design. So comfortable and low profile. 😂


----------



## Damz87

saltyfr0g said:


> As much as I love the Leo II I also love the stock Z1R cable. They definitely set the bar hella high for OEM cables.


Yeah I agree. Shortly after taking that photo above, I switched back to the stock cable and sent the Leo II to EA for a 2-pin retermination


----------



## Tybot

Here’s something you don’t see everyday...IE800 with Effect Audio Horus X cable.


----------



## eseybi

Does anyone have an impression of a odin+ code 51 besides alex?😁 Been planning to get an odin. And i just ordered  the code 51 for my project k a18t. So I was wondering if it will be a good match for the odin.


----------



## Deezel177

Hey, everyone. My review of @EffectAudio's brand-new EVO 10 has just gone live on TheHeadphoneList.com! Though it's probably garnered most attention because of its swappable faceplates, I do think it's one of Effect's most interesting-sounding cables to date. It's got a lively, coloured, dynamic sound, but it's done in this smooth, broad, immersive fashion that I think will gel with a lot of people's preferences, and a lot of IEMs as well. As always, I hope you enjoy the review. Cheers! 

*Effect Audio EVO 10 - Colourised*


----------



## Tristy

Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone. My review of @EffectAudio's brand-new EVO 10 has just gone live on TheHeadphoneList.com! Though it's probably garnered most attention because of its swappable faceplates, I do think it's one of Effect's most interesting-sounding cables to date. It's got a lively, coloured, dynamic sound, but it's done in this smooth, broad, immersive fashion that I think will gel with a lot of people's preferences, and a lot of IEMs as well. As always, I hope you enjoy the review. Cheers!
> 
> *Effect Audio EVO 10 - Colourised*
> 
> ​


I loooove the hardware on this. The black rectangular connectors are just


----------



## lucasratmundo

twister6 said:


> Here is my take on the latest EA Cleopatra Pure Silver Litz cable.  For sure, Cleo ain't your typical silver cable!


I wonder if the Cleo would be a good pairing for the Z1R?


----------



## lucasratmundo

lucasratmundo said:


> I wonder if the Cleo would be a good pairing for the Z1R?


Generally speaking, I’m wondering what EA cable would be the best pairing for the Z1R?


----------



## SeeSax

eseybi said:


> Does anyone have an impression of a odin+ code 51 besides alex?😁 Been planning to get an odin. And i just ordered  the code 51 for my project k a18t. So I was wondering if it will be a good match for the odin.



I do, and it's my favorite pairing. The stock cable is very good on Odin, but I like the Code 51 better. It's even smoother to my ears, and produces a fuller bass impact. It makes the signature a touch warmer, which I think the Odin benefits from. The most noticeable to me is the larger bass impact though. Treble is a touch more natural, where it may have lost just an ounce of sparkle vs. the 1960. Overall, a great trade-off for me and it makes the Odin more versatile. Just my 2 cents, I would never recommend someone go out and replace a $1k cable with a $2k cable based on my own random thoughts  But I enjoy it!

Other cables I've tried on Odin: 1960 4w (too bright, too lean), Horus X (same) and Leo II/Cleo bespoke (better than the first two, but still prefer Code 51). 

-Collin-


----------



## eseybi

SeeSax said:


> I do, and it's my favorite pairing. The stock cable is very good on Odin, but I like the Code 51 better. It's even smoother to my ears, and produces a fuller bass impact. It makes the signature a touch warmer, which I think the Odin benefits from. The most noticeable to me is the larger bass impact though. Treble is a touch more natural, where it may have lost just an ounce of sparkle vs. the 1960. Overall, a great trade-off for me and it makes the Odin more versatile. Just my 2 cents, I would never recommend someone go out and replace a $1k cable with a $2k cable based on my own random thoughts  But I enjoy it!
> 
> Other cables I've tried on Odin: 1960 4w (too bright, too lean), Horus X (same) and Leo II/Cleo bespoke (better than the first two, but still prefer Code 51).
> 
> -Collin-


It's like you read my mind my leo 2 is on it's way to EA to be bespoke leo cleo and was wondering about that. And the one im suing with my 18t is the pw4 wire 😂 im actually mins blown you answeres all my future inquiries in one go  i cant believe it😂😂😂 anyways now im so excited for the code 51 odin combi. It think the sp2000 will add thrbloat sparkle on this combi. What source do you pair this combo?😁


----------



## SeeSax

eseybi said:


> It's like you read my mind my leo 2 is on it's way to EA to be bespoke leo cleo and was wondering about that. And the one im suing with my 18t is the pw4 wire 😂 im actually mins blown you answeres all my future inquiries in one go  i cant believe it😂😂😂 anyways now im so excited for the code 51 odin combi. It think the sp2000 will add thrbloat sparkle on this combi. What source do you pair this combo?😁


Most of my listening is done on my iDSD Pro desktop combo, specifically on the "tube+" setting for Odin (but it's still a pretty neutral source). For DAPs, I use the Hiby R8 and I think that's a great match for the Odin signature-wise. Tiny bit of hiss on Turbo mode, but I'm not super bothered by that. 

Enjoy the Odin and Code 51 if you go that route! 

-Collin-


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi guys, I've also been listening to the EVO10 last weeks so I wrote my perspective on it. TLDR; it's really grown on me for its unique timbre. Looking forward to hearing more of your thoughts on it when you get the chance to hear it.

_*EVO10*_





EA’s recent release interweaves strands of silver- and gold-plated copper to produce a signature constructed with recognizable elements. It would be tempting to state the EVO10 combines the best of the SPC and GPC worlds. But that wouldn't do it justice, because the wires have been combined to create a new type of sound.

For instance, there’s a clarity in the EVO10’s signature that could be retraced to the SPC wiring. However, it’s executed in a novel manner. In a way you could say it’s a cable for people that like the SPC clarity, while also valuing timbre.

In that regard it's somewhat similar to Eros II, which presents a natural sound without sounding warm. EVO10's tone could in a way be described as natural, but it's expressed in a different form than the warmish version people often tend to associate with natural. Therefore, I'd be more inclined to describe it as a variation of neutral.

SPC wires are generally characterized by, in my opinion, a somewhat sterile tonality: clarity at the cost of timbre. I’ve never really been a fan. But the EVO10’s tonality shines with a melodic ring throughout the midrange and lower treble, which brings the presentation to life. To me, it’s somewhat reminiscent of the (upper) mids of iems like the A18 and EM10. It’s hard to pinpoint it as warm or bright, or neutral or natural for that matter. Strangely enough, it seems to be a bit of all of those.





There’s a bit of extra energy in the midrange which makes the tonality a bit more vivid, without it sounding bright. This stems from the bass, which neither significantly increases nor decreases the overall mid-bass quantity. It provides a compact, punchy mid-bass. However, it’s not a particularly warm or dark bass, which allows the rest of the signature to open up.

As a result, there’s more clarity in the sound without resorting to a brighter treble. There’s a gentle sparkle in the lower treble that provides just a touch of crispness to the articulation of notes, but it’s well controlled and coherent with the midrange.

Hence, it’s a more pleasing, engaging clarity. A more ‘musical’ variation of a clear sound. I’m particularly enthralled of how electric guitars keep hitting a sweet spot, as well as electronic-based music with synthetic melodies such as pop or EDM. But overall, I’d say it’s a signature that is pretty comfortable with versatility.

EVO10 distinguishes itself by bringing something new to table, a unique addition to complement the rest. A different type of tone – one that suits listeners that don't necessarily prefer a warm sound, but still value tonality. Sure, for resolution, it won't outperform a higher classed silver-alloy cable like Leonidas or Horus. But when it comes to tone, EVO10 has undoubtably earned its place in EA's lineup.


----------



## eseybi

SeeSax said:


> Most of my listening is done on my iDSD Pro desktop combo, specifically on the "tube+" setting for Odin (but it's still a pretty neutral source). For DAPs, I use the Hiby R8 and I think that's a great match for the Odin signature-wise. Tiny bit of hiss on Turbo mode, but I'm not super bothered by that.
> 
> Enjoy the Odin and Code 51 if you go that route!
> 
> -Collin-


Are the Odin senstive? Or is it just the turbo mo being too powerful? I just went the same route as your they finally arrived. Kinda disheartened at first since my dealer showed me empires reply was the earliest odin would arrive in 12 weeks but whala!it arrived in just 4. Thanks empire!  EA is incredible just 4 days from SG to ph even with conx option. I'll share you my impression once i get them. Thanks again Collin 👌


----------



## Damz87

lucasratmundo said:


> Yeah, this was exactly why I was asking. The Z1R have a slightly non-standard mmcx connection. EA folks, it might be worth considering having a Z1R connection for the ConX system.


Got the cables back and yes, the ConX connectors fit very well


----------



## Tristy

Damz87 said:


> Got the cables back and yes, the ConX connectors fit very well


Looks awesome with the Z1R!


----------



## lucasratmundo

Damz87 said:


> Got the cables back and yes, the ConX connectors fit very well


Great to hear, thanks for the update! My first EA cables with ConX will be delivered in the next days


----------



## EffectAudio

Damz87 said:


> Got the cables back and yes, the ConX connectors fit very well


Classy pic bro, thanks for sharing


----------



## marcelzxc

Cleo


----------



## eseybi

Code 51 conx has landed atlast. Conx is really sturdy for a modular build. 
Code 51 just opened odin to crazy retrieval without being to analytical crazy wire its like a horus with leo 2 steriods and more.


----------



## fokta (Apr 14, 2021)

EVO 10 give the sense of Code51 IMO..
I like the layers details...
It sounds great on Solaris OG... IMO...

edit. 



I like this pairing... Really synergy for my taste... and I like it really control the Brilliance and Clarity with detail... IMO


----------



## EffectAudio

Awesome pics guys thanks for sharing 






I have to say when I opened the thread this morning and scrolled through all the pics my first thought was "wait which prize contest did we just launch"


----------



## EffectAudio

fokta said:


> EVO 10 give the sense of Code51 IMO..
> I like the layers details...
> It sounds great on Solaris OG... IMO...
> 
> ...


Heyy great to see an EVO10 out in the wild! Love to hear more about your fav pairings when you had more time with it


----------



## Kimiifrit

Good to have my ConX reterminated Code 51 back from Singapore!

I feel that I have to appreciate the MMCX plugs in the ConX set, it feels much much more robust and sturdier than the regular MMCX connectors. Unlike the regular MMCX which could spin inside the socket wildly af, the ConX MMCX connectors actually spin with a great feeling or texture of a little bit of resistance and smooth friction. It will hold tight at the right angles you want to place your cable and ensure the most comfortable fit. Great design!


----------



## SeeSax

eseybi said:


> Code 51 conx has landed atlast. Conx is really sturdy for a modular build.
> Code 51 just opened odin to crazy retrieval without being to analytical crazy wire its like a horus with leo 2 steriods and more.



It really does, Code 51 is exceptional on Odin.
Glad to hear it’s working well for you! 



EffectAudio said:


> Heyy great to see an EVO10 out in the wild! Love to hear more about your fav pairings when you had more time with it



Finally got some time with mine and so far so good, it’s definitely a fun cable. Testing on Odin currently and working on a review. 





-Collin-


----------



## EffectAudio

SeeSax said:


> It really does, Code 51 is exceptional on Odin.
> Glad to hear it’s working well for you!
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic Collin, that is some flashy hardware

Looking forward to your thoughts!


----------



## SeeSax

EffectAudio said:


> Great pic Collin, that is some flashy hardware
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts!



Thanks! 

Finished the review of the EA EVO10 cable and it can be seen here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-evo10.25108/reviews

Really digging this cable due to the fun energy it brings to several of my IEMs. 

Cheers, 

-Collin-


----------



## deafenears

@EffectAudio , I'm confused. What's the difference between the _ConX_ and _ConX Reserve_? Seems when making a selection, you can select either of the two.

Then from the accessories section, the _Reserve_ is only available in 2-pin and MMCX but the non-Reserver also includes A2DC and Ear Connector.


----------



## EffectAudio

SeeSax said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Finished the review of the EA EVO10 cable and it can be seen here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-evo10.25108/reviews
> 
> ...


Thanks Collin!! Written like a pro 



deafenears said:


> @EffectAudio , I'm confused. What's the difference between the _ConX_ and _ConX Reserve_? Seems when making a selection, you can select either of the two.
> 
> Then from the accessories section, the _Reserve_ is only available in 2-pin and MMCX but the non-Reserver also includes A2DC and Ear Connector.


Hey man, with 'reserve' you get 2 sets of 2-pin and MMCX, instead of the A2DC and Ear. So basically for people who only use the former 2, you can keep the different sets in different iems that way for instance.


----------



## NovaFlyer

SeeSax said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Finished the review of the EA EVO10 cable and it can be seen here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-evo10.25108/reviews
> 
> ...


Nice review, thanks for taking the time to write and publish it.  The removable faceplates are nice way to "personalize" the cable and when I saw the purple one, I immediately thought of it matching with the Odin, low and behold that was in the next section.  How is the cable covering at the ends of the cable by the IEM connector?  Is it just as soft and easy to work with at the clear covering on other EA cables?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SeeSax

NovaFlyer said:


> Nice review, thanks for taking the time to write and publish it.  The removable faceplates are nice way to "personalize" the cable and when I saw the purple one, I immediately thought of it matching with the Odin, low and behold that was in the next section.  How is the cable covering at the ends of the cable by the IEM connector?  Is it just as soft and easy to work with at the clear covering on other EA cables?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Thank you! The ear guides, while very comfortable for me, are slightly stiffer than those on the other EA cables I have. For the rest of the cable, is is very soft and pliable, but of course has the different housing which is black and feels a little more sturdy, maybe a tiny bit less supple. I get the feeling that the cable will last a long time. But yes, to original question it is not quite as soft there.

-Collin-


----------



## twister6

My review of EVO10 is up, including a handful of useful pair up and comparison examples.  Enjoy the read!


----------



## EffectAudio

twister6 said:


> My review of EVO10 is up, including a handful of useful pair up and comparison examples.  Enjoy the read!


Great read Alex, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ajlolo

I really like Effect Audio Leonidas II Octa


----------



## MatW

ajlolo said:


> I really like Effect Audio Leonidas II Octa


Mine should arrive tomorrow... Looking forward to it..


----------



## saltyfr0g

MatW said:


> Mine should arrive tomorrow... Looking forward to it..


I only have the regular Leo II and it does sound amazing. It’d be interesting to hear them side by side.


----------



## MatW

saltyfr0g said:


> I only have the regular Leo II and it does sound amazing. It’d be interesting to hear them side by side.


I sold the regular to fund the upgrade...


----------



## saltyfr0g

twister6 said:


> My review of EVO10 is up, including a handful of useful pair up and comparison examples.  Enjoy the read!


Good write up bro. I should have my EVO10 any day now and look forward to seeing how well it pairs with my LX. I tried the Socrates and the bass extension and slam wasn’t quite how I like it with my silver cable instead so it’ll be interesting to see if I find myself agreeing with you in your findings with the EVO10. We’ll know soon though!! 😉


----------



## Vitaly2017

ajlolo said:


> I really like Effect Audio Leonidas II Octa




How do you like the pairing, any signs of peakness?


----------



## saltyfr0g (Apr 28, 2021)

Vitaly2017 said:


> How do you like the pairing, any signs of peakness?



Sorry, I got confused with MatW…

He gets it tomorrow so we’ll have to wait to see.


----------



## Vitaly2017

saltyfr0g said:


> Sorry, I got confused with MatW…
> 
> He gets it tomorrow so we’ll have to wait to see.



I am getting janus b for my fourté og 😎


----------



## eseybi

Vitaly2017 said:


> I am getting janus b for my fourté og 😎


tiger what are you using right now with the OG?


----------



## saltyfr0g

I’ve gone back and forth between my Leo II, Ares II, Grandioso, and Socrates cables and the Leo II is seriously insane in the sub bass extension and weight. It gives the W9 subwoofers in the LX such a beautiful resonance!! You can literally hear the bass roll off into the deeper frequencies. I don’t know if it’s the palladium or lack of copper in the Leo II but GD this cable is on another level bass wise!! It actually makes me wonder if I’d hear an even more enjoyable sound signature with the Leo II Octa!! Too many cables and not enough money to try them all out… The audiophile struggle is real. 😖


----------



## Vitaly2017

eseybi said:


> tiger what are you using right now with the OG?



I tried a few cables from Double helix and really like the new compliment C. I also have the 64a premium silver cable in 3.5mm

I have the EA aka adapter for my sp2000. I use my compliment C in conjunction. 

I decided to get Janus B because of its unique properties, as PPC + a mixture of gold and copper is what I always though to bring the best bass and vocals. It is a new horizon for me as I never stepped so high in price bracket and in such level of performance.

This is a path for the ultimate best as I only seek for the most exclusive sound textures.

You all know how I am hehe if its good I'll hype it !


----------



## Deezel177

saltyfr0g said:


> I’ve gone back and forth between my Leo II, Ares II, Grandioso, and Socrates cables and the Leo II is seriously insane in the sub bass extension and weight. It gives the W9 subwoofers in the LX such a beautiful resonance!! You can literally hear the bass roll off into the deeper frequencies. I don’t know if it’s the palladium or lack of copper in the Leo II but GD this cable is on another level bass wise!! It actually makes me wonder if I’d hear an even more enjoyable sound signature with the Leo II Octa!! Too many cables and not enough money to try them all out… The audiophile struggle is real. 😖


In my time with both, I found the OCTA a bolder, fuller version of the original that eschewed some of the latter’s relaxed, refined measuredness for an added dose of power. I go more into detail in my comparison between the two here:

https://theheadphonelist.com/effect-audio-leonidas-ii-octa-the-kings-parade/3/

For my tastes, I personally prefered the original, but, as always, YMMV.


----------



## Vitaly2017

I finally got it ! Burn-in started lvl 1 of 200 in progress 😎😛🙃😃

Out of the box has strong dynamic sound very active and alive, this is a party time adapter everything is just exploding with vividity and fluidity. Big sound with this adapter.


----------



## theveterans

Vitaly2017 said:


> I tried a few cables from Double helix and really like the new compliment C. I also have the 64a premium silver cable in 3.5mm
> 
> I have the EA aka adapter for my sp2000. I use my compliment C in conjunction.
> 
> ...



Heard the Janus B on my last CanJam in 2019. You'll be in for a serious treat! It really was so close between the Cleo Octa and Janus B. There are some things that really clicked well with Janus B for me, but the impressive pliability and wearing comfort of Cleo Octa and its slightly more analytical approach to the Andromeda wins it for me (as the Andro is already warmly tuned). I wish I can afford both cables since Janus B is so dang musical sounding (IMHO better than Leo II Octa and Horus Octa in the engagement factor in this regard) which gives me all smiles  .


----------



## Vitaly2017

theveterans said:


> Heard the Janus B on my last CanJam in 2019. You'll be in for a serious treat! It really was so close between the Cleo Octa and Janus B. There are some things that really clicked well with Janus B for me, but the impressive pliability and wearing comfort of Cleo Octa and its slightly more analytical approach to the Andromeda wins it for me (as the Andro is already warmly tuned). I wish I can afford both cables since Janus B is so dang musical sounding (IMHO better than Leo II Octa and Horus Octa in the engagement factor in this regard) which gives me all smiles  .



Thanks for the feedback on Janus B, I am already a bit blown away how good the EA aka adapter sounds I cant wait to try the Janus! 

Oh yeaa I want full engagement and fun musical presentation threw the roof 😛 music is made to be loved!

I am not a fan of analytical sound so Janus B will be the ultimate winner for me then.

The aka adapter is just insane, it has such clarity, dynamic sound, so much power. Its crisp in the treble and tight visceral in the bass. Mids are very natural clear almost transparant with a musical sense.
I guess thats the copper cable here hehe who does that.

As by it self the aka adapter is 90% transparant to the sound. It has a minor EA fun tuning implemented. I have to say the sound is very engaging and of very high quality. 

A highly recommend adapter, pricey but totally worth it.


----------



## saltyfr0g

EVO10 came in today. Looking forward to hearing it with my LXs!! More to follow but here are some unboxing pics for your viewing pleasure…


----------



## eseybi

Vitaly2017 said:


> I tried a few cables from Double helix and really like the new compliment C. I also have the 64a premium silver cable in 3.5mm
> 
> I have the EA aka adapter for my sp2000. I use my compliment C in conjunction.
> 
> ...


Im waiting for the aka adapter will be going leo 2+cleo bespoke since i want to go for mids and will go a and b on the source a modded 1z and sp2k with aka adapter. Do post on the og janus  burn in


----------



## edwardsean

I have a Horus which has been my favorite cable for quite some time. Unfortunately, the left channel is now cutting in and out. I need to get into the 2-pin connecter and resolder the wires. I’m not sure how the barrel housing is secured in place. Does anyone know how to open the stock EA 2-pin connectors?


----------



## Deezel177

edwardsean said:


> I have a Horus which has been my favorite cable for quite some time. Unfortunately, the left channel is now cutting in and out. I need to get into the 2-pin connecter and resolder the wires. I’m not sure how the barrel housing is secured in place. Does anyone know how to open the stock EA 2-pin connectors?


I'm fairly sure it's glued shut. You may have to send it in for repairs.


----------



## edwardsean

Deezel177 said:


> I'm fairly sure it's glued shut. You may have to send it in for repairs.


I was afraid of that. I really would rather not be without it for the turnaround time. I do all my solder, repair, and mod work on my equipment. 

If I heat up the barrel with a heat gun do you think it would open?


----------



## Deezel177

edwardsean said:


> I was afraid of that. I really would rather not be without it for the turnaround time. I do all my solder, repair, and mod work on my equipment.
> 
> If I heat up the barrel with a heat gun do you think it would open?


I'm not entirely sure. I'm not that technically-inclined. It's your risk to take.


----------



## Layman1

Hi all, 

Got this beauty in the house, one thing I can tell you for now; the hardware does not disappoint 

I'm looking forward to trying it out on various IEMs! 
What IEMs have you found special synergy with so far?


----------



## novastar

Anyone with thoughts on Leonidas I vs Leonidas II?


----------



## saltyfr0g

novastar said:


> Anyone with thoughts on Leonidas I vs Leonidas II?


I’ve never heard the original but I can definitely vouch for v2. Right now my Leo II is my favorite cable but that could all change in the next few days when I’ve had a chance to compare it to my 1950s cables.


----------



## novastar

saltyfr0g said:


> I’ve never heard the original but I can definitely vouch for v2. Right now my Leo II is my favorite cable but that could all change in the next few days when I’ve had a chance to compare it to my 1950s cables.



I have a Leonidas I and was just curious haha, no complaints here


----------



## saltyfr0g

novastar said:


> I have a Leonidas I and was just curious haha, no complaints here


You definitely have my curiosity peaked though. What I really wish I had in my collection was a Cleo so I could compare it to my Leo II to see if my ears could appreciate the Palladium.


----------



## mvvRAZ

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-evo1.25138/reviews#review-25848

EVO1 review is now up!


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi all,

We’ve seen a couple of interesting reviews on the EVO10 pass by, but less so of the EVO1. So, I’d just like to share a few words about the EVO10’s little sibling, and more specifically, how the two compare. 

*EVO1*
For those listening to both it will become pretty clear the two are cut from the same cloth – they share a similar clear sound and overall tonality. However, there is a subtle yet significant difference between the two: the EVO1 has a more pronounced accent on the upper midrange. Accordingly, its timbre is a bit brighter in pitch, bringing it closer to the characteristic sound of an SPC cable – albeit it with a dash of that EVO special in the mix. The intertwined gold-plated copper strands add a subtle harmonic afterglow to the tone.

Nevertheless, the EVO1 is the more forward of the two due to the upper midrange emphasis, which places more accentuation on the attack of notes. Simply put, the EVO1 emphasizes the pluck of an acoustic guitar more vividly, or the keystroke of a piano. Similarly, female vocals flourish, resounding with sweet clarity and a beautiful vocal range.




By contrast, the EVO10 spreads its energy more evenly throughout the midrange, resulting in a slightly fuller, and more balanced midrange presentation. Accordingly, it fairs better with deeper-sounding male vocals, as well as instruments in the lower sonic spectrum such as electric or bass guitars.

Due to this subtle but defining distinction, EVO1 is better suited for listeners of acoustic genres (such as singer/songwriter, folk, etc.), classical music, female vocals, energetic pop genres such as K-pop, or perhaps most of all, for those that generally prefer a brighter sound. EVO1 also works great for electronic genres, although EVO10 admittedly does not fall behind in this regard.

Taken together, EVO1 is more suited for listeners that are avid fans of upper mids, or are looking for more clarity; either to pair with warmer IEMS, or because they simply enjoy a crisper sound. However, with the EVO twist; a subtle accent in its timbre that sets the EVO series apart.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## MatW

A piece of constructive criticism. I recently sold my Leo II and used the money to buy a Leo II Octa from the classifieds. It's a great cable, I like it a lot. The only thing is... I like using a chin slider. It worked great on the Leo II. It seems like the slider is identical on the Octa though, and of course that doesn't work.. It is nearly impossible to use the chin slider on the Octa. A shame, because otherwise the cable is perfect.


----------



## EffectAudio

MatW said:


> A piece of constructive criticism. I recently sold my Leo II and used the money to buy a Leo II Octa from the classifieds. It's a great cable, I like it a lot. The only thing is... I like using a chin slider. It worked great on the Leo II. It seems like the slider is identical on the Octa though, and of course that doesn't work.. It is nearly impossible to use the chin slider on the Octa. A shame, because otherwise the cable is perfect.


Thanks man this is very helpful, we'll look into it.


----------



## kyorakun

Purchased a lionheart 4w cable from Zep last year in Singapore, first issue was the 4.4mm termination being loose, got it fixed. Barely used the cable and stored it in a dry place, checked last month and it was fine. Just checked it again yesterday and it turned into this: 

I can provide the serial number and all. Can you assist @EffectAudio ?


----------



## Deezel177

kyorakun said:


> Purchased a lionheart 4w cable from Zep last year in Singapore, first issue was the 4.4mm termination being loose, got it fixed. Barely used the cable and stored it in a dry place, checked last month and it was fine. Just checked it again yesterday and it turned into this:
> 
> I can provide the serial number and all. Can you assist @EffectAudio ?


An unfortunate truth of the Lionheart is that it doesn't use Litz wires, so it'll eventually oxidise over time. It's been said in the past that it's only a visual change. It doesn't affect performance in any meaningful way. But, again, it's simply down to the cable's make-up.


----------



## MatW

Deezel177 said:


> An unfortunate truth of the Lionheart is that it doesn't use Litz wires, so it'll eventually oxidise over time. It's been said in the past that it's only a visual change. It doesn't affect performance in any meaningful way. But, again, it's simply down to the cable's make-up.


My eyes were drawn to the pins, or rather the lack of them..


----------



## Deezel177

MatW said:


> My eyes were drawn to the pins, or rather the lack of them..


Haha, those are connectors for the extruded 2-pin socket, which qdc and UM (for some of their models) use.


----------



## MatW

Deezel177 said:


> Haha, those are connectors for the extruded 2-pin socket, which qdc and UM (for some of their models) use.


Aaaah thx! I only have 2 pins. Never seen those before.


Deezel177 said:


> An unfortunate truth of the Lionheart is that it doesn't use Litz wires, so it'll eventually oxidise over time. It's been said in the past that it's only a visual change. It doesn't affect performance in any meaningful way. But, again, it's simply down to the cable's make-up.


I have an Eletech Plato, which I understand is also non litz. But I hope it doesn't look like that soon...


----------



## Deezel177

MatW said:


> Aaaah thx! I only have 2 pins. Never seen those before.
> 
> I have an Eletech Plato, which I understand is also non litz. But I hope it doesn't look like that soon...


Yeah, the Plato was also made non-Litz for sonic reasons. Unfortunately, it'll also oxidise eventually, but that's simply the nature of the material. If push comes to shove, you could always get it custom-sleeved by a cable customiser to hide it.


----------



## EffectAudio

kyorakun said:


> Purchased a lionheart 4w cable from Zep last year in Singapore, first issue was the 4.4mm termination being loose, got it fixed. Barely used the cable and stored it in a dry place, checked last month and it was fine. Just checked it again yesterday and it turned into this:
> 
> I can provide the serial number and all. Can you assist @EffectAudio ?


Hi man, as @Deezel177 mentioned non-Litz cables as Lionheart will oxidize over time but nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Beh0lder

A quick impression of the rarely discussed EVO 1 cable - I was mainly going to boost my Andromedas 2020 with it, but lately I can only listen at work where I keep my daily driver, the FiR VxV. Oh boy, did they begin to sing! I tried all my cables prior to the EVO1 and settled on stock, since aftermarket ones did not really bring anything to the table and I love stock's physical properties. My first test song, Money for Nothing really showed a noticeable change in sound presentation. All the guitars received increased width and distinct position in the mix. And the percussion took the center stage, being free from other sounds' interference. And I have already deemed the VxV to be as is in the cable department...


----------



## EffectAudio

A special surprise coming for all of our King Arthur users, we have a secret to let you in on, drop us a PM and let us share it with you!


----------



## NovaFlyer

My AKA Balanced Adapter arrived yesterday and giving it a first listen with my SPK1M, Leo II Octa and Empire Ears Phantom.  Sounds incredible and really enjoying my Leo II Octa now!!


----------



## EffectAudio (May 27, 2021)

novastar said:


> Anyone with thoughts on Leonidas I vs Leonidas II?


To me, Leo I and II are both impressive cables but quite distinct in character.

Leo I was a hallmark cable at the time due to its unique character: it has an impactful but very controlled bass, with a slight emphasis of sub- over mid-bass. The bass has an almost metallic ring to its impact, and hits deliciously without sounding ‘big’ per se. But arguably its most special trait is its rather smooth treble, making it a great cable for treble-sensitive listeners that seek high resolution, yet with a sense of refinement. Leo I displays finesse – a true gentleman in a suit if you will.

Leo II on the other hand is the energizer that brings the party to life. Its bass provides a solid impact, primarily via its mid-bass. Its dynamic low-end is matched by its lively treble: compared to Leo I, Leo II is more forward and vivid. A powerful presentation with clear-sounding mids. Where Leo I subtly discloses detail, Leo II pushes it all out in the open.

So, where Leo I can add a smooth touch to brighter earphones, Leo II on the other hand invigorates earphones with its energy.


----------



## Binsterrrrr (May 29, 2021)

novastar said:


> Anyone with thoughts on Leonidas I vs Leonidas II?




If you can get a chance, I highly encourage everyone here to try the Leonidas I. My second favourite EA cable of all time ☺️ If you were to ask me which I prefer, it would boil down to the IEM pairing and what you are actually looking for!


----------



## EffectAudio

Binsterrrrr said:


> If you can get a chance, I highly encourage everyone here to try the Leonidas I. My second favourite EA cable of all time ☺️ If you were to ask me which I prefer, it would boil down to the IEM pairing and what you are actually looking for!


Yeah I can def understand why. What's your first favourite?


----------



## Binsterrrrr

EffectAudio said:


> Yeah I can def understand why. What's your first favourite?


The Crystal Piccolino!


----------



## EffectAudio (May 30, 2021)

Got a chance to listen to the EE Hero and Odin recently. I was impressed with what Hero offered for its price, it's quite a balanced and elegant iem. But it can sound a bit 'delicate' due to the laidback lower mids with the stock cable. Especially male vocals sounded a bit distant at times. My favourite pairing was probably with EVO10, which added a bit more body to the midrange and liveliness to the tone


----------



## Tristy

EffectAudio said:


> Got a chance to listen to the EE Hero and Odin recently. I was quite impressed with what Hero offered for its price, it's quite a balanced and elegant iem. But it can sound a bit 'delicate' due to the laidback lower mids with the stock cable. Especially male vocals sounded a bit distant at times. My favourite pairing was probably with EVO10, which added a bit more body to the midrange and liveliness to the tone


Quite the looker combo 👌🏻


----------



## hshock76

EffectAudio said:


> Got a chance to listen to the EE Hero and Odin recently. I was impressed with what Hero offered for its price, it's quite a balanced and elegant iem. But it can sound a bit 'delicate' due to the laidback lower mids with the stock cable. Especially male vocals sounded a bit distant at times. My favourite pairing was probably with EVO10, which added a bit more body to the midrange and liveliness to the tone



I have not seen anyone post the circled E-face design circled below. but if it exists, it matches the faceplate of the Hero really well.


----------



## LabelH

The distributor here tease new announcement coming on 5 June but for King Arthur owner. I don't own KA but would like to watch what coming next. 
https://www.facebook.com/crystalsoundaudio/photos/a.446169148775963/4245724908820349/


----------



## Deezel177

LabelH said:


> The distributor here tease new announcement coming on 5 June but for King Arthur owner. I don't own KA but would like to watch what coming next.
> https://www.facebook.com/crystalsoundaudio/photos/a.446169148775963/4245724908820349/


Possibly, it's a new cable that'll only be available for King Arthur owners. There recently were images of a custom King Arthur as well, so it could be an option for current owners to reshell their universals into a custom, perhaps.


----------



## LabelH

Deezel177 said:


> Possibly, it's a new cable that'll only be available for King Arthur owners. There recently were images of a custom King Arthur as well, so it could be an option for current owners to reshell their universals into a custom, perhaps.


That custom one looks like special made for distributor  They made already limited edition into ultra limited edition with teasing this.
https://www.facebook.com/crystalsoundaudio/photos/a.446169148775963/4204141609645346/


----------



## Wyville

LabelH said:


> That custom one looks like special made for distributor  They made already limited edition into ultra limited edition with teasing this.
> https://www.facebook.com/crystalsoundaudio/photos/a.446169148775963/4204141609645346/


That custom Erlkönig though... 🤤


----------



## riverground

LabelH said:


> That custom one looks like special made for distributor  They made already limited edition into ultra limited edition with teasing this.
> https://www.facebook.com/crystalsoundaudio/photos/a.446169148775963/4204141609645346/


That custom KA is just beautiful 🤩 

A custom Erlky would be nice to have too!


----------



## Gavin C4 (Jun 5, 2021)

A really Excited King Arthur Owner here


----------



## riverground

Gavin C4 said:


> A really Excited King Arthur Owner here


Oh you actually got the King Arthur now?

How is it compared to the Arthur?


----------



## Gavin C4

riverground said:


> Oh you actually got the King Arthur now?
> 
> How is it compared to the Arthur?



The King Arthur and the OG Arthur are two totally different species. The OG Arthur focuses on High frequency. While King Arthur focuses on a slightly natural and slightly organic tone but does it in a way that it does not sacrifice the details and the extension in the high frequencies.  For example, the vocals on the King Arthur are denser and have more weight compared to the OG Arthur. Bass has much more punch and extension in the lower frequencies compared to the OG Arthur.


----------



## Deezel177 (Jun 5, 2021)

Gavin C4 said:


> The King Arthur and the OG Arthur are two totally different species. The OG Arthur focuses on High frequency. While King Arthur focuses on a slightly natural and slightly organic tone but does it in a way that it does not sacrifice the details and the extension in the high frequencies.  For example, the vocals on the King Arthur are denser and have more weight compared to the OG Arthur. Bass has much more punch and extension in the lower frequencies compared to the OG Arthur.


The OG Arthur is the one that’s basically a Zeus with Effect’s internal wiring, right? The one with the Excalibur cable? The King Arthur is the 16-driver with the Caliburn cable. Are these the “old” and “new” Arthur’s that were mentioned on @mvvRAZ’s thread? Or, are there actually 2 revisions of the new King Arthur?


----------



## riverground (Jun 5, 2021)

Gavin C4 said:


> The King Arthur and the OG Arthur are two totally different species. The OG Arthur focuses on High frequency. While King Arthur focuses on a slightly natural and slightly organic tone but does it in a way that it does not sacrifice the details and the extension in the high frequencies.  For example, the vocals on the King Arthur are denser and have more weight compared to the OG Arthur. Bass has much more punch and extension in the lower frequencies compared to the OG Arthur.


Nice, so the Arthur really is still pretty much the Zeus through and through?
I was just thinking it might've had a different tuning.

And I'm still hoping to hear the King Arthur one day.



Deezel177 said:


> The OG Arthur is the one that’s basically a Zeus with Effect’s internal wiring, right? The one with the Excalibur cable? The King Arthur is the 16-driver with the Caliburn cable. Are these the “old” and “new” Arthur’s that were mentioned on @mvvRAZ’s thread? Or, are there actually 2 revisions of the new King Arthur?



The one we're talking is the Zeus with EA's internal wiring. I was just wondering if there was somewhat a different tuning involved in the collab.

And the King Arthur that Gavin has is the new LE model of the King Arthur. Not sure how different the King Arthur is compared to the LE version though.


----------



## Deezel177

riverground said:


> Nice, so the Arthur really is still pretty much the Zeus through and through?
> I was just thinking it might've had a different tuning.
> 
> And I'm still hoping to hear the King Arthur one day.
> ...


Ahh, gotcha. I compared to the Zeus to the Arthur *ages* ago, and I remember it being a bit tighter in the low-mids and airier in the upper-treble. I called it sort-of the midpoint between the Zeus and the U18t at the time. But, yeah, the internal wiring is the only difference. So, the "old" and "new" King Arthur's mentioned on that thread would be the LE and non-LE versions, then? It would be interesting to hear what they've changed, if they have at all.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Jun 5, 2021)

Deezel177 said:


> The OG Arthur is the one that’s basically a Zeus with Effect’s internal wiring, right? The one with the Excalibur cable? The King Arthur is the 16-driver with the Caliburn cable. Are these the “old” and “new” Arthur’s that were mentioned on @mvvRAZ’s thread? Or, are there actually 2 revisions of the new King Arthur?



To be clear, OG Arthur I am referring to the one with the Excalibur cable, the same driver as Zeus but with a special internal wiringing. 
King Arthur is the one with Caliburn.


----------



## riverground

Deezel177 said:


> Ahh, gotcha. I compared to the Zeus to the Arthur *ages* ago, and I remember it being a bit tighter in the low-mids and airier in the upper-treble. I called it sort-of the midpoint between the Zeus and the U18t at the time. But, yeah, the internal wiring is the only difference. So, the "old" and "new" King Arthur's mentioned on that thread would be the LE and non-LE versions, then? It would be interesting to hear what they've changed, if they have at all.


Yeah, I was actually gonna get the Arthur early 2020, but ended up not having the funds at the time to lock one in. But came in late 2020, I had the opportunity to get the Zeus XR-Adel, so I'm still happy. Would still be happy to try the Arthur though.

And yeah, I'm actually curious as well if there is indeed a difference. The normal King Arthur that Crin measured did look really dark in terms of FR.
So I wonder if the LE has a change in tuning compared to the Normal version.


----------



## LabelH

Deezel177 said:


> Possibly, it's a new cable that'll only be available for King Arthur owners. There recently were images of a custom King Arthur as well, so it could be an option for current owners to reshell their universals into a custom, perhaps.


Eliminate unlikely factor then remain one possibility 


Gavin C4 said:


> The King Arthur and the OG Arthur are two totally different species. The OG Arthur focuses on High frequency. While King Arthur focuses on a slightly natural and slightly organic tone but does it in a way that it does not sacrifice the details and the extension in the high frequencies.  For example, the vocals on the King Arthur are denser and have more weight compared to the OG Arthur. Bass has much more punch and extension in the lower frequencies compared to the OG Arthur.


Thanks for sharing. We need more impression from King Arthur owner, it would be useful for future potential buyer.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

LabelH said:


> Eliminate unlikely factor then remain one possibility
> 
> Thanks for sharing. We need more impression from King Arthur owner, it would be useful for future potential buyer.


@crinacle may have a word or two to say about the King Arthur.


----------



## infinitejustice

LabelH said:


> Eliminate unlikely factor then remain one possibility
> 
> Thanks for sharing. We need more impression from King Arthur owner, it would be useful for future potential buyer.


I'm fairly sure it's a new cable.  I'm waiting to see too, a little over an hour left.

I own both King Arthur and the King Arthur LE.  I am not much of a reviewer though, not at all good at explaining things.  I just like the KA so much when they came out with KA LE I ordered one, it sounds better, but never actually try to sit down and A/B compare them to figure out the exact difference to explain to others.  If you live in Singapore though I'm happy to meet up and let you or others try them out.


----------



## riverground

infinitejustice said:


> I'm fairly sure it's a new cable.  I'm waiting to see too, a little over an hour left.
> 
> I own both King Arthur and the King Arthur LE.  I am not much of a reviewer though, not at all good at explaining things.  I just like the KA so much when they came out with KA LE I ordered one, it sounds better, but never actually try to sit down and A/B compare them to figure out the exact difference to explain to others.  If you live in Singapore though I'm happy to meet up and let you or others try them out.


Singapore really is one of the best places for audio 😂 

I wish I was there, tho my nonexistent wallet will hate it.

I would love to even just hear/review the KA and see how it compares to what I have in the collection.


----------



## LabelH

infinitejustice said:


> I'm fairly sure it's a new cable.  I'm waiting to see too, a little over an hour left.
> 
> I own both King Arthur and the King Arthur LE.  I am not much of a reviewer though, not at all good at explaining things.  I just like the KA so much when they came out with KA LE I ordered one, it sounds better, but never actually try to sit down and A/B compare them to figure out the exact difference to explain to others.  If you live in Singapore though I'm happy to meet up and let you or others try them out.


I saw some local review about KA LE, but the description quite generic and no comparison to other IEM. They mention LE tuning is a revision that has more detail.
Despite some harsh review around, I believe they had something good to offer. The LE already sold out in here, i should give them try next time.


----------



## infinitejustice

LabelH said:


> I saw some local review about KA LE, but the description quite generic and no comparison to other IEM. They mention LE tuning is a revision that has more detail.
> Despite some harsh review around, I believe they had something good to offer. The LE already sold out in here, i should give them try next time.


It does sound better, one thing becomes immediately noticeable is the stage, KA OG has great imaging and stage, but the KA LE has even grander stage, with better air.  I also own Odin, and Odin has a huge stage, but I have a hard time comparing them because Odin sounds more delicate, clear and precise, whereas KA sounds like Orchestral hall, the image of the sound is much much larger with a lot of detail, so it's hard to compare.  But this is why I'm no reviewer, I can notice the difference, but I have a hard time explaining it.

Anyway, I don't understand some of the harsh review, but everyone ear differs, so I'm not going to judge, I like mine, lol.


----------



## LabelH

infinitejustice said:


> It does sound better, one thing becomes immediately noticeable is the stage, KA OG has great imaging and stage, but the KA LE has even grander stage, with better air.  I also own Odin, and Odin has a huge stage, but I have a hard time comparing them because Odin sounds more delicate, clear and precise, whereas KA sounds like Orchestral hall, the image of the sound is much much larger with a lot of detail, so it's hard to compare.  But this is why I'm no reviewer, I can notice the difference, but I have a hard time explaining it.
> 
> Anyway, I don't understand some of the harsh review, but everyone ear differs, so I'm not going to judge, I like mine, lol.


I haven't seen King Arthur on classifieds here, so I'm guessing all the owner are happy with it. 
I will give it an audition for the next one. Considering some IEM already released at 6K mark, I'll keep open mind until I heard it.


----------



## LabelH

King Arthur Caliburn-Ti
-24 AWG 4-core
-Golden ratio multi-size multi-strand stranding
-UPOCC high-purity palladium-plated copper wire
-Effect Audio patented super-elastic insulated wire skin
-Titanium alloy shell P-Squared / P-EA plug

Seeing the Ti make me want to add RTX there 
https://www.facebook.com/crystalsoundaudio/posts/4230510823675091?__tn__=-R


----------



## Deezel177

LabelH said:


> King Arthur Caliburn-Ti
> -24 AWG 4-core
> -Golden ratio multi-size multi-strand stranding
> -UPOCC high-purity palladium-plated copper wire
> ...


It costs about the same as an RTX 3080 Ti too.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Genuine curiosity…

What would be the Golden Ratio stranding?


----------



## infinitejustice

LabelH said:


> King Arthur Caliburn-Ti
> -24 AWG 4-core
> -Golden ratio multi-size multi-strand stranding
> -UPOCC high-purity palladium-plated copper wire
> ...


Ordered, will report back when I get em.  Should be a fairly quick shipping since I'm also in Singapore, literally 30 minutes walk from their HQ...


----------



## Deezel177

CrocodileDundee said:


> Genuine curiosity…
> 
> What would be the Golden Ratio stranding?


It’s stranding that follows the Golden Ratio, which is behind stuff like the Fibonacci sequence. There’s an article about it on Cardas’s site: http://www.cardas.com/insights_golden_ratio.php


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Deezel177 said:


> It’s stranding that follows the Golden Ratio, which is behind stuff like the Fibonacci sequence. There’s an article about it on Cardas’s site: http://www.cardas.com/insights_golden_ratio.php


Thanks Dee… I got the mathematical thing. I’m curious on how they get the 1.618033 ratio of strands. 

By the explanation on Cardas site, it is much more that just the count of strands.


----------



## EffectAudio




----------



## infinitejustice

Not sure what is coming on the 16th, maybe sale or a limited run of some sort?

But this came in the mail today.

The last picture is Caliburn-TI (left) Caliburn (right) and King Arthur trying to decide which way to go, lol.

did a quick 10 minute listening, definitely more dynamic and refine bass, feel something with mid/vocal but haven't had enough time to compare yet.


----------



## EffectAudio

By chance I managed to get my hands on this bad boy for a bit - King Arthur LE 





The difference with the original King Arthur is that it is retuned btw, no difference in hardware.

One can have a preference for tuning but I would argue that objectively, its performance is impressive. Even with an entry level copper cable its treble extension, and accordingly, high resolution and stage airiness is quite noticeable.

I personally like the tuning. It has a balanced tonality, neither warm nor bright. A coherent tuning with its foundation in the midrange. It creates large instrument notes, resulting in a forward and very engaging presentation. It's a full sound, but not a 'thick' sound as you would get from simply increasing the bass. Vocals are slightly laid-back to instruments in comparison, so I would guess the freq response dips a bit between 500 Hz to 2 khz, followed by a gradual rise between 3-4 Khz. The treble is smooth and in line with the midrange. I didn't detect any nasty peaks in the lower or upper treble.

The bass is tuned relatively neutral in favour of the midrange. It has a punchy, but controlled midbass, so it gives a nice kick down below, without warming the overall tone. Its subbass is a bit rolled off, in that regard it is somewhat similar to Zeus (Zeus in turn has more presence between 1-2 Khz). But the Caliburn cable compensates by adding a bit of low end extension and impact. It also opens the stage and gives it a more uncolored, transparent and neutral tonality, resulting in a more prototypical ‘hi-fi’ sound.

All in all, I think if you look at its technical performance in terms of resolution, transparency and soundstage quality, it is a top-class monitor – in addition to what I would consider a balanced tuning. Of course I may be biased, but it is my personal opinion as reviewer and enthusiast flinkenick for what it's worth


----------



## riverground

EffectAudio said:


> By chance I managed to get my hands on this bad boy for a bit - King Arthur LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So would you say the OG King Arthur had more subbass compared to the LE?


----------



## EffectAudio

riverground said:


> So would you say the OG King Arthur had more subbass compared to the LE?


Sorry man never heard the OG. These iems were released in the years I was absent from the scene.


----------



## riverground

EffectAudio said:


> Sorry man never heard the OG. These iems were released in the years I was absent from the scene.


No worries buddy!

But man… I wanna hear both 😂 

But I have no access here in Toronto.


----------



## EffectAudio

riverground said:


> No worries buddy!
> 
> But man… I wanna hear both 😂
> 
> But I have no access here in Toronto.


Haha yeah I have to admit it is pretty fun to play around with nice gear


----------



## riverground

EffectAudio said:


> Haha yeah I have to admit it is pretty fun to play around with nice gear


Oh definitely man lol

I'm envious haha


----------



## Layman1

EffectAudio said:


> To me, Leo I and II are both impressive cables but quite distinct in character.
> 
> Leo I was a hallmark cable at the time due to its unique character: it has an impactful but very controlled bass, with a slight emphasis of sub- over mid-bass. The bass has an almost metallic ring to its impact, and hits deliciously without sounding ‘big’ per se. But arguably its most special trait is its rather smooth treble, making it a great cable for treble-sensitive listeners that seek high resolution, yet with a sense of refinement. Leo I displays finesse – a true gentleman in a suit if you will.
> 
> ...



Out of curiosity, which cables in the current EA line-up would you say would boost the following aspects (ideally all of them):
Sub-bass (much more slam/impact)
Soundstage size
Separation
Detail retrieval
Clarity
Resolution

I find with a fair few IEMs - which I still like a lot - those are the areas I'd most commonly love to improve upon.
Feel free to ask questions if necessary to dial in a more accurate answer 
PM sent about the EVO 10 by the way!


----------



## fzman

Getting to 'play with' great gear is a mixed blessing. If it's awesome then you want it, if it is bad, then you have 'wasted' time.  With portable stuff, this is less of a logistic issue, with heavy 2-channel or home theater speaker-based gear- that stuff is big and heavy, and sometimes hard to wrestle out of and back into the boxes, etc.

Ignorance may not be bliss, but it is economical!  lol


----------



## Deezel177

Layman1 said:


> Out of curiosity, which cables in the current EA line-up would you say would boost the following aspects (ideally all of them):
> Sub-bass (much more slam/impact)
> Soundstage size
> Separation
> ...


That sounds a *lot* like the Code 51, unfortunately.


----------



## Layman1

Deezel177 said:


> That sounds a *lot* like the Code 51, unfortunately.


Yeah, I was hoping no one would say that


----------



## EffectAudio

Layman1 said:


> Out of curiosity, which cables in the current EA line-up would you say would boost the following aspects (ideally all of them):
> Sub-bass (much more slam/impact)
> Soundstage size
> Separation
> ...


Hey buddy, an excellent starting point here is Leonidas II. Have you ever tried it? Dynamics, clarity, resolution; I would say it ticks your boxes. 

Now Horus improves on all of those, except the bass which remains relatively neutral (neither particularly decreases or increases). You want that additional engaging (sub)bass impact? Say hello to mr. Horus X or Octa. You asked for it.

But for the piece de la resistance of performance, I would indeed warmly recommend Code 51. You'll get an uncoloured, yet very natural, sound on the side.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Layman1 said:


> Yeah, I was hoping no one would say that


Yes, I'm sorry to confirm that it does indeed sound like the Code 51 that you're after. I think the Leonidas II Octa would also satisfy most of your cravings too.


----------



## dhc0329

How is KA Caliburn-Ti compares to Code 51? I honestly didn't like the Code51 match with Traiilli on P6 Pro. Too much of holographic imaging diminishes the tightness and makes sound a little too dispersed comparing to stock pwaudio 1960 cable. I tried few other silver based with the similar result so I am thinking of trying out occ copper.


----------



## EffectAudio

⌚Meeting in progress!⌚

This week, we are discussing ideas for a new flagship cable and the technology behind UP-OCC.


Tell us what is your favourite EA cable to give our team some inspiration!


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Code 51 and Leo II Octa.


----------



## shizzin

Hi, 
Any ideas to reterminate a Janus B in Europe? The 2.5 plug bends easily as we know and I'd have it changed. I don't have the dongles so I'd rather change it to 4.4. You guys think it can be done or try sending it to EA? My concern is customs to Singapore as well as I've no idea how much they would charge for replacing the plug, let alone if they'll sell a dongle separately or if they'd agree to change it to 4.4 since they have the dongles. But 2.5 is a no-go for me. So I'd also be looking for decent EU-based repair workshops if there are any.


----------



## EffectAudio

shizzin said:


> Hi,
> Any ideas to reterminate a Janus B in Europe? The 2.5 plug bends easily as we know and I'd have it changed. I don't have the dongles so I'd rather change it to 4.4. You guys think it can be done or try sending it to EA? My concern is customs to Singapore as well as I've no idea how much they would charge for replacing the plug, let alone if they'll sell a dongle separately or if they'd agree to change it to 4.4 since they have the dongles. But 2.5 is a no-go for me. So I'd also be looking for decent EU-based repair workshops if there are any.


Hi there, we can definitely assist with changing it to 4.4 if you wish. Send me a pm if you need any more info.


----------



## EffectAudio




----------



## kyorakun

EffectAudio said:


> By chance I managed to get my hands on this bad boy for a bit - King Arthur LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are more than 10 other iems that take a dump on the king arthur's technicalities lmao.


----------



## twister6

kyorakun said:


> There are more than 10 other iems that take a dump on the king arthur's technicalities lmao.



Are you talking about the original one or the new Limited Edition KA?  I haven't heard it myself, but heard from others that new retuned KA LE stands out, even noticed that Musicteck sold out of it.


----------



## Vitaly2017

EffectAudio said:


> By chance I managed to get my hands on this bad boy for a bit - King Arthur LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mannnn those are some secret templars monarchy iem property 😛 
Does king Arthur take walks in open public to receive some salutes occasionally?

🐅🐾🌴


----------



## ranfan

EffectAudio said:


> EA OFFICIAL IS BACK.
> 
> New and improved formula, with 70% more cable enthusiasm and 40% less good looks.
> 
> ...


Nic the cable aficionado  Welcome back


----------



## EffectAudio

ranfan said:


> Nic the cable aficionado  Welcome back


Thanks buddy!! Glad to see you're still hanging around these parts 

Hope you're still enjoying the hobby!


----------



## ranfan

EffectAudio said:


> Thanks buddy!! Glad to see you're still hanging around these parts
> 
> Hope you're still enjoying the hobby!


Thanks. I wish you still enjoy them as much as well

I don't have many other hobbies, you see

My aim is to one day have my own cable cellar like you, and then after perhaps become a cable seller, and share my passion with everyone I love 



Spoiler: Definitely Not Never Gonna Give You Up








What a merry occasion. I'd like to buy one cable please. One that would suit the Prelude well


----------



## EffectAudio

ranfan said:


> Thanks. I wish you still enjoy them as much as well
> 
> I don't have many other hobbies, you see
> 
> ...



Haha dear to dream  It's not too much of a cellar btw, but we'll get there one day right?

If you're considering one it will be my pleasure to take a listen, will get back to you shortly


----------



## ranfan (Jun 18, 2021)

EffectAudio said:


> Haha dear to dream  It's not too much of a cellar btw, but we'll get there one day right?
> 
> If you're considering one it will be my pleasure to take a listen, will get back to you shortly


Thanks! I'm interested more in EA's build quality and the conX connector. So I can have one balanced cable, but can use on both Prelude and Campfire


----------



## EffectAudio

ranfan said:


> Thanks! I'm interested more in EA's build quality and the conX connector. So I can have one balanced cable, but can use on both Prelude and Campfire


I was preparing a long-a** post, listening to different cables with Prelude while watching the Holland - Austria game last night. But if I understand correctly sound is less relevant, so I'll keep it short and sweet  

Perhaps something like Thor II silver would be nice? You get the practical advantages of ConX and the fine EA build quality and looks, at an affordable price.


----------



## ranfan (Jun 18, 2021)

EffectAudio said:


> I was preparing a long-a** post, listening to different cables with Prelude while watching the Holland - Austria game last night. But if I understand correctly sound is less relevant, so I'll keep it short and sweet
> 
> Perhaps something like Thor II silver would be nice? You get the practical advantages of ConX and the fine EA build quality and looks, at an affordable price.


Ah, sorry Nic. Though, I would be interested to know what's your favourite pairing with the Prelude.. Thank you for taking the time to check and answer. Thor II it is then 

Nice game last night. You guys got lots of talents. Especially in defense. It's tough to predict the winner this year


----------



## EffectAudio

ranfan said:


> Ah, sorry Nic. Though, I would be interested to know what's your favourite pairing with the Prelude.. Thank you for taking the time to check and answer. Thor II it is then
> 
> Nice game last night. You guys got lots of talents. Especially in defense. It's tough to predict the winner this year


Haha no problem at all buddy, I was just (making an attempt at) joking. Are you keeping track of the Europe Cup? Holland has a couple of top players, but I think the rest is too mediocre to be a serious contender this year. People are getting hyped up now that we won twice but I don't see them progressing against a stronger team.

Since I was halfway there I’ll share my findings 

Prelude is a unique, though easily misunderstood, IEM for its natural tonality. In general in hi-fi the upper-bass is probably the first portion of the spectrum that gets cut to increase the clarity, transparency and stage airiness. The Prelude in turn blends a rich (upper-)bass with an upper-midrange peak to create its warm and natural tone. It’s a bit like the IEM form of Ares II come to think of it.

First cable that came to mind was the *Eros II 8w*, since I consider it to be an especially natural-sounding cable due to its clear upper mids infused with a slight hint of warmth from the bass. However, Eros 8w played to its strengths, but didn’t add much unfortunately. While I like Eros 8w with Zeus or Phantom, this combo left me unsatisfied. The tone is good, but not necessarily an improvement, while the separation and resolution could be better. The Prelude’s stage isn’t very large, so the airiness and midrange resolution is essential for quality separation. But I guess in this case the upper bass gets a bit in the way here.

The *EVO10* is a bit of an outsider option. It brings more clarity in the upper midrange, making the presentation on the whole a bit more forward. The mid-bass hits are cleaner, toning down some of the upper-bass. It does not necessary increase the mid-bass quantity, but gives it a tighter, more engaging impact. While I would say it loses a bit of its ‘classic’ naturalness (in terms of the warmth of the tone), it makes it more allround for different genres. Where I’d normally reserve the Prelude for band-based, acoustic, or vocal-centric music, the EVO10 expands its range to modern genres like pop music.

I really start to get amped up with *Horus*: there is an improvement throughout the whole range, as it provides higher resolution alongside an airy stage with excellent separation. At the same time, it maintains the naturalness of the midrange; especially the upper midrange has a very subtle clarity and gentle sparkle. The gold-plated silver just adds something special to the tone. Horus can sound a bit delicate with some iems, but it really balances out the thickness of the Prelude.

Probably equally interesting was *Janus D*: it delivered what I was hoping to get from the Eros II 8w. Clear upper mids infused with a hint of warmth from the bass, but with cleaner separation and improved resolution and a wide stage. The upper mids are a bit crisper and more accentuated than with Horus, but it works well. Plus its stage is a bit wider, so it would be a close call choosing between these two.

But of course my favourite is nearly always going to be *Code 51*  the uncolored signature, high resolution, and clean stage combined with the natural tone of Prelude really displays a distinguished finesse.

We are also working on a little something that actually sounds even better for in a while


----------



## ranfan

EffectAudio said:


> Haha no problem at all buddy, I was just (making an attempt at) joking. Are you keeping track of the Europe Cup? Holland has a couple of top players, but I think the rest is too mediocre to be a serious contender this year. People are getting hyped up now that we won twice but I don't see them progressing against a stronger team.
> 
> Since I was halfway there I’ll share my findings
> 
> ...


He he. I know you are. Haven't changed as usual I see. I need to be careful though not to get Nic-rolled again. I mostly watch the EPL, it's my other few hobbies  Audio, and football. So I know many of the players there, and some talented flying dutchmen (Gini, PvA, Bergwijn, et al). My favourite player is de Bruyne. Who's yours? I like watching Belgium, and England play. But France also looks exciting











I did get to try the Prelude with code 51 some time ago though. They look really nice together, and the cable's build felt so high quality. I also like the Cleopatra for its design

Have a nice weekend mijn jongen


----------



## EffectAudio

ranfan said:


> He he. I know you are. Haven't changed as usual I see. I need to be careful though not to get Nic-rolled again. I mostly watch the EPL, it's my other few hobbies  Audio, and football. So I know many of the players there, and some talented flying dutchmen (Gini, PvA, Bergwijn, et al). My favourite player is de Bruyne. Who's yours? I like watching Belgium, and England play. But France also looks exciting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't give me ideas lol!! Man, we had a lot of laughs back then. A lot of it was procrastination in its purest form but it was worth it.

I also mostly watch PL actually, it's great that the competition has become so strong that even subtop teams have star players.  De Bruyne is fantastic, probably the best player of the PL. 

But my favourite right now is probably Frenkie de Jong, such an elegant player and phenomenal in the year that Ajax beat Juve and Madrid in the CL. Although in this case I will more readily admit I am biased due to his nationality 

Jij ook fijn weekend!


----------



## Kiats (Jun 19, 2021)

@EffectAudio I bought this from you last year. It was only received in December 2020 after a few months' wait. I was assured it was the best. However, the 3.5 mm pin is already loose. In fact it keeps falling back into the chamber. And I haven't used them that much since I don't use my AK DAPs much any more... Advice please!


----------



## Kiats (Jun 19, 2021)

Edited


----------



## Damz87

Kiats said:


> @EffectAudio I bought this from you last year. It was only received in December 2020 after a few months' wait. I was assured it was the best. However, the 3.5 mm pin is already loose. In fact it keeps falling back into the chamber. And I haven't used them that much since I don't use my AK DAPs much any more... Advice please!


Mine does the same thing


----------



## Kimiifrit

Oh no! I just ordered my AKA adapter two days ago and it's already on the way to me


----------



## KickAssChewGum

ranfan said:


> He he. I know you are. Haven't changed as usual I see. I need to be careful though not to get Nic-rolled again. I mostly watch the EPL, it's my other few hobbies  Audio, and football. So I know many of the players there, and some talented flying dutchmen (Gini, PvA, Bergwijn, et al). My favourite player is de Bruyne. Who's yours? I like watching Belgium, and England play. But France also looks exciting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which store in Tokyo is this?


----------



## ranfan

KickAssChewGum said:


> Which store in Tokyo is this?


E-Earphone, Akihabara store


----------



## KickAssChewGum

ranfan said:


> E-Earphone, Akihabara store


I thought it might be. My favourite store in the world!


----------



## EffectAudio

Kiats said:


> @EffectAudio I bought this from you last year. It was only received in December 2020 after a few months' wait. I was assured it was the best. However, the 3.5 mm pin is already loose. In fact it keeps falling back into the chamber. And I haven't used them that much since I don't use my AK DAPs much any more... Advice please!


Hi man, terribly sorry to hear that and this definitely shouldn't be the case. Would you mind sending this in an email to info@effectaudio.com? We will sort you out.


----------



## Luhar

I bought a code 51 cable from musicteck as well and the housing on the 2.5mm connector is loose. like I can unscrew the entire thing exposing the 2.5mm connector if I turn all the way. I am only bringing it up in light of the other guys adapter issue... 

Are you guys QC'ing before shipping?


----------



## Kiats

EffectAudio said:


> Hi man, terribly sorry to hear that and this definitely shouldn't be the case. Would you mind sending this in an email to info@effectaudio.com? We will sort you out.


Will do. Will use the same email chain which I had used to chase up on delivery. 🙏


----------



## twister6

Luhar said:


> I bought a code 51 cable from musicteck as well and the housing on the 2.5mm connector is loose. like I can unscrew the entire thing exposing the 2.5mm connector if I turn all the way. I am only bringing it up in light of the other guys adapter issue...
> 
> Are you guys QC'ing before shipping?



Being able to unscrew it is actually by design of these plugs.  When you assemble them, a certain amount of torque has to be applied to keep it intact, so maybe something loosened up during shipping.  Can you tighten it by hand?


----------



## Kiats

twister6 said:


> Being able to unscrew it is actually by design of these plugs.  When you assemble them, a certain amount of torque has to be applied to keep it intact, so maybe something loosened up during shipping.  Can you tighten it by hand?



That was first thing I thought of. Sadly, you seem to be able to get it tight and then it falls in again. Tried quite a few times.


----------



## Kiats

Kiats said:


> Will do. Will use the same email chain which I had used to chase up on delivery. 🙏


@EffectAudio I have sent the email to the email address. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## EffectAudio

Luhar said:


> I bought a code 51 cable from musicteck as well and the housing on the 2.5mm connector is loose. like I can unscrew the entire thing exposing the 2.5mm connector if I turn all the way. I am only bringing it up in light of the other guys adapter issue...
> 
> Are you guys QC'ing before shipping?


Hi there, in case of cables this is indeed by design. Nothing to worry about


----------



## Kiats

EffectAudio said:


> Hi there, in case of cables this is indeed by design. Nothing to worry about


Agree. My Horus and Leonidas have that happen occasionally. Can be screwed back easily.


----------



## twister6

Btw, for anybody who is interested, Erik's (@Wyville ) review of Code 51 is up on Tw6.


----------



## EffectAudio

Damz87 said:


> Mine does the same thing


Hi bud if you have the same issue please reach out to us as well!


----------



## EffectAudio

twister6 said:


> Btw, for anybody who is interested, Erik's (@Wyville ) review of Code 51 is up on Tw6.


Thanks Alex, great writing by @Wyville. Reflects my thoughts exactly on Code 51


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Thanks Alex, great writing by @Wyville. Reflects my thoughts exactly on Code 51


Thanks Nic! It is a very impressive cable and I like how well the ConX system works, a really great job on that. Love pairing Code 51 with my Phantom, such an enjoyable pairing.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Thanks Nic! It is a very impressive cable and I like how well the ConX system works, a really great job on that. Love pairing Code 51 with my Phantom, such an enjoyable pairing.


I would like to second that! One of my favourite combo's.


----------



## EffectAudio

Caliburn vs. Caliburn Ti


----------



## fzman

Hey Nic!  Glad to see you back 'in these here parts'....  forgive the American Western Movie reference.  Hope ytou are keeping yourself well.


----------



## EffectAudio

fzman said:


> Hey Nic!  Glad to see you back 'in these here parts'....  forgive the American Western Movie reference.  Hope ytou are keeping yourself well.


Thanks Mark! Nice to see you here as well buddy


----------



## feverfive

Any *Senn IE 900* owners in here?  It's my understanding EA's MMCX connectors are small enough to fit in the IE 900's sockets.  Not in the mood currently to spend $$$ on a cable, but figured I'd at least start ruling out cable-makers now.


----------



## riverground

feverfive said:


> Any *Senn IE 900* owners in here?  It's my understanding EA's MMCX connectors are small enough to fit in the IE 900's sockets.  Not in the mood currently to spend $$$ on a cable, but figured I'd at least start ruling out cable-makers now.


I think the normal EA MMCX works.

But I can confirm that the ConX MMCX works like a charm.


----------



## fzman

I have not tried anything other than the stock cables so far-- have not taken the caliper to them yet to size them up


----------



## Kiats

EffectAudio said:


> Hi man, terribly sorry to hear that and this definitely shouldn't be the case. Would you mind sending this in an email to info@effectaudio.com? We will sort you out.


@EffectAudio thanks for sorting this out. The replacement has arrived today. Will take it out for a spin later today. 🙏


----------



## EffectAudio

Kiats said:


> @EffectAudio thanks for sorting this out. The replacement has arrived today. Will take it out for a spin later today. 🙏


Ah that's fantastic, glad to hear it!


----------



## twister6

https://www.facebook.com/effectaudiosg/posts/10159267416872236  ... and slowly walks away.


----------



## feverfive

I don't do Facebook...what's that say?


----------



## twister6

feverfive said:


> I don't do Facebook...what's that say?



There are a few posts from SY and EA, but here is a summary:


----------



## riverground

twister6 said:


> There are a few posts from SY and EA, but here is a summary:


The Legionnaire is upon us… lol


----------



## EffectAudio (Jun 25, 2021)

Much appreciated @twister6 for sharing!

The new flagship of Effect Audio will introduce a brand new material to the table, how will the industry-first material impact its sound?

Correctly guess the name of the new flagship product and we'll provide a few mystery gifts to the winners!


----------



## riverground

EffectAudio said:


> Always appreciate @twister6 for the sharing!
> 
> The new flagship of Effect Audio will introduce a brand new material to the table, How will the industry-first material impact its sound?
> 
> Correctly guess the name of the new flagship product and we'll provide a few Flagship mystery premiums up for grabs!


Was my guess incorrect? lol

From all the "clues" I got, since it's not a place, nor a character. I'm guessing Legionnaire or Legionary?

Or it can be their armour "Lorica Segmentata".


----------



## zuber

"Warrior" or "Legion"


----------



## mvvRAZ

Legion is a pretty cool name, keep the fel green aesthetic from WoW and I'd pay any price for it as long as it features no carbon fiber


----------



## Damz87

EffectAudio said:


> Hi bud if you have the same issue please reach out to us as well!


Thanks man  I’ve just shot an email through


----------



## KickAssChewGum

My guesses for the new name would be Legionary, Praetorian, Centurion, Optio, Accensus or Dux.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

EffectAudio said:


> Much appreciated @twister6 for sharing!
> 
> The new flagship of Effect Audio will introduce a brand new material to the table, how will the industry-first material impact its sound?
> 
> Correctly guess the name of the new flagship product and we'll provide a few mystery gifts to the winners!


did I hear Graphene? EA Nano? EA Quantum?


----------



## innofantasy

Could be EA QUADRO


----------



## rofflemywaffle

*EA Flagship Centurion: $4000 USD*, comes with a case and a display stand. Limited edition black version available as well.

26 AWG 8 Wires
Gold-Plated Silver-Gold Alloy UP-OCC
7 Core-Bundling
Multi-Sized Stranding
EA UltraFlexi™ Insulation
Superior Pentaconn 4.4mm plugs


----------



## innofantasy (Jun 27, 2021)

Oh..EA Centurion


----------



## aaf evo

Here’s MusicTeck‘s product page:

https://shop.musicteck.com/products/ea-flagship-centurion?variant=39501796245566


----------



## fzman

aaf evo said:


> Here’s MusicTeck‘s product page:
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/products/ea-flagship-centurion?variant=39501796245566


Aaf the evil enabler!


----------



## aaf evo

fzman said:


> Aaf the evil enabler!



Hahaha. After the X pre order I am beyond broke so maybe when my money tree drops more cash down the road I will look into this. EA does Pentaconn connectors with their ConX modules which will work on the X, so I am slightly intrigued just off of that alone   🌚


----------



## Frankie D

aaf evo said:


> Here’s MusicTeck‘s product page:
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/products/ea-flagship-centurion?variant=39501796245566


I am a little concerned that it is 26AWG in total.   I would have thought a larger gauge might sound better.  I also do not get the display stand.  Does EA think we will display the cable by itself?  Still, I would like to hear it as EA usually will not have any microphonics.


----------



## aaf evo

Frankie D said:


> I am a little concerned that it is 26AWG in total.   I would have thought a larger gauge might sound better.  I also do not get the display stand.  Does EA think we will display the cable by itself?  Still, I would like to hear it as EA usually will not have any microphonics.



yeah I’m not sure about the display stand either haha but i guess it’s cool?


----------



## di5mal

project86 said:


> I've discussed Effect Audio in the past - I'm a satisfied user of several models of theirs, from relatively entry-level to higher up the food chain. Their products have always appealed to me as a rather good value proposition. I consider them among my favorite cable makers along with Toxic Cables, Charleston Cable Co, Cabledyne, and CablePro, for my various cable needs. Wow, I just wrote the word "cable" way too many times.
> 
> I know we have an existing thread but as the OP has long since been banned, I figured I might start a new one. It's particularly timely as Effect has a contest going which ends later this month. HERE is a link where they give more details. Now, I don't normally care much for contests, but in this case I like it because A) they are furthering the discussion rather than simply soliciting "likes", and B) the "prize" involved is a $999 cable - not bad, right? Typically this sort of thing would involve a $100 or $200 prize, rather than the top model. So I figure it is worth posting. Entries are due by the end of November and I'd love to see a forum member take home the prize. If you do, I expect pics!
> 
> ...


need to buy some custom cables these might be just up my ally


----------



## CrocodileDundee

What is the ration of the Gold-Silver alloy?


----------



## twister6

Frankie D said:


> I am a little concerned that it is 26AWG in total.   I would have thought a larger gauge might sound better.  I also do not get the display stand.  Does EA think we will display the cable by itself?  Still, I would like to hear it as EA usually will not have any microphonics.



From what I understand, the display is for cable and IEMs, to display both of your "preciouses"


----------



## EffectAudio

Thank you everyone for your participation. We will be ending off the contest right now! Do lookout as we share more about our brand new flagship coming out in July!


----------



## rofflemywaffle

Frankie D said:


> I am a little concerned that it is 26AWG in total.   I would have thought a larger gauge might sound better.  I also do not get the display stand.  Does EA think we will display the cable by itself?  Still, I would like to hear it as EA usually will not have any microphonics.



26 AWG x8 wires is around the same total conductor area as 23 AWG x4 wires. However, the extra insulation, dieletric, litz core etc. makes it significantly thicker than the equivalent gauge, which makes it much less comfortable IMO. This, paired with a heavy splitter can make the cable feel really unwieldy for porta-fi/earphone usage.


----------



## Arthur Weston

Wondering what‘s best value add cable to some Sony Z1Rs?


----------



## EffectAudio

Our new flagship is almost coming 

Where did the inspiration for its design come from? Stay tuned for the 3rd episode of our brainstorming session this Friday (2nd July).
#NewFlagship #GoldplatedSilverGoldAlloy


----------



## rofflemywaffle

EffectAudio said:


> Our new flagship is almost coming



Hah it already came for a hot second before the product page got removed.


----------



## EffectAudio

This week, we reveal the name of our upcoming flagship, the inspiration behind the design and in-depth details on the things that come along with the new flagship.


We have a few activities happening on Effect Audio's Facebook post to give away some Flagship-themed premium gifts, so head over and try to get yourself one!


----------



## EffectAudio

20/07/2021: The Centurion arrives...

#NewFlagship #GoldPlatedSilverGoldAlloy


----------



## EffectAudio

Forged from Perfection: rising beyond the extraordinary.

Arriving 20/07/2021
#Centurion #NewFlagship #GoldPlatedSilverGoldAlloy  #ForgedFromPerfection


----------



## Tybot

And just when I started enjoying my new toys!


----------



## EffectAudio

The splitter is more than just a splitter.

What else can the splitter do?

20/07/2021. The Centurion officially arrives
All will be revealed.

#Centurion# #Forged from perfection.


----------



## EffectAudio

Once again, exceeding expectations.

Which one type of sound signature of our previous cables would you like to hear reflected in Centurion?

20/07/2021. The Centurion officially arrives
#Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection


----------



## EffectAudio (Jul 20, 2021)

The launch of our newest flagship - 𝐂𝐞𝐧𝐭𝐮𝐫𝐢𝐨𝐧



Forged from Perfection, Centurion converges revolutionary technology with the finest aesthetics to deliver the comfort and luxury experience that has become synonymous with Effect Audio - redefined yet again to a new standard.

After years of experimenting with gold-plated silver and silver-gold alloy, Centurion completes the brand’s ambitions by employing the highest quality material available: the industry’s first gold-plated silver-gold alloy. Rising above the pinnacle of the IEM cables, Centurion features the highest levels of performance, craftsmanship and design, positioning the flagship as the most technically advanced cable to date.

Bask in the melodic tone which only the quality of the gold-plated silver-gold alloy can provide as we take another step beyond perfection

_Technical Specifications_
- 26 AWG 8 Wires
- Gold Plated Silver Gold Alloy UP-OCC
- 7 Core-Bundling
- Multi-Sized Stranding
- EA UltraFlexi™ Insulation
- Superior Pentaconn 4.4mm plugs
- Titanium Shelled ConX®️ Interchangeable Connector





𝐂𝐞𝐧𝐭𝐮𝐫𝐢𝐨𝐧
Price: USD $3,999
Pre-order here: https://bit.ly/2VZ9LFq


----------



## littlexx26

EffectAudio said:


> The launch of our newest flagship - 𝐂𝐞𝐧𝐭𝐮𝐫𝐢𝐨𝐧
> 
> Forged from Perfection, Centurion converges revolutionary technology with the finest aesthetics to deliver the comfort and luxury experience that has become synonymous with Effect Audio - redefined yet again to a new standard.
> 
> ...


Plugs for IER-Z1R？


----------



## EffectAudio

littlexx26 said:


> Plugs for IER-Z1R？


Centurion comes with the ConX interchangeable connectors. A while back someone posted the ConX MMCX connectors work with the IER_Z1R in this post.


----------



## Damz87

littlexx26 said:


> Plugs for IER-Z1R？


ConX definitely fits IER-Z1R



Damz87 said:


> Got the cables back and yes, the ConX connectors fit very well


----------



## littlexx26

Damz87 said:


> ConX definitely fits IER-Z1R


I saw a user said the plugs fit but very tight. Isn't it? Is it difficult to unplug?


----------



## Damz87

littlexx26 said:


> I saw a user said the plugs fit but very tight. Isn't it? Is it difficult to unplug?


I haven’t experienced any issue with unplugging it.


----------



## littlexx26

Damz87 said:


> I haven’t experienced any issue with unplugging it.


Thanks for clarification.


----------



## infinitejustice

littlexx26 said:


> Thanks for clarification.


Ier z1r is generally tighter than other mmcx iem. But it fits and works fine. My remark on it was merely that I had my code51 on it and woery I might break a super expensive cable, lol, it is tight, that is for sure, but it works. It is like that for all of my mmcx cable, tight for all of them.


----------



## littlexx26

infinitejustice said:


> Ier z1r is generally tighter than other mmcx iem. But it fits and works fine. My remark on it was merely that I had my code51 on it and woery I might break a super expensive cable, lol, it is tight, that is for sure, but it works. It is like that for all of my mmcx cable, tight for all of them.


Thanks for your explanation. From the reply from Effect Audio it seems they do not use IER-Z1R to test their products. A bit surprised.


----------



## Emerald Core

Any impressions on Centurions ?


----------



## infinitejustice

Emerald Core said:


> Any impressions on Centurions ?


Maybe now that it is announced I can talk about it.  I tried it for a couple hours at EA HQ, I am no reviewer and not that good at explaning sound/equipment.

I find Centurion to be very different cable than others that I have. The sound difference is immediately noticable. Soundstage and detail is hard to explain, but it feels better. The most prominent change is the extremely detailed and pronounced mids and high. As a result the low end feels a bit recessed. My initial thought is that this cable is not for bass head, which I am not. The bass is there, more refined and controlled, but the mids and high gets elevated more in detail and presentation.  I love how vocal comes across, so much so that I pre-order the cable on the spot. 

The iem I tried it with for that coupld hours are: ee odin custom, ve elysium custom, S.K., A18t, and King Arthur LE.


----------



## Emerald Core

infinitejustice said:


> Maybe now that it is announced I can talk about it.  I tried it for a couple hours at EA HQ, I am no reviewer and not that good at explaning sound/equipment.
> 
> I find Centurion to be very different cable than others that I have. The sound difference is immediately noticable. Soundstage and detail is hard to explain, but it feels better. The most prominent change is the extremely detailed and pronounced mids and high. As a result the low end feels a bit recessed. My initial thought is that this cable is not for bass head, which I am not. The bass is there, more refined and controlled, but the mids and high gets elevated more in detail and presentation.  I love how vocal comes across, so much so that I pre-order the cable on the spot.
> 
> The iem I tried it with for that coupld hours are: ee odin custom, ve elysium custom, S.K., A18t, and King Arthur LE.


Thank you,
How it compares with Code 51 ?
Which pairing was best from the iems you tested ? Some iems already have good stock cables but a 4K cable would beat all of them I guess.


----------



## twister6

infinitejustice said:


> Maybe now that it is announced I can talk about it.  I tried it for a couple hours at EA HQ, I am no reviewer and not that good at explaning sound/equipment.
> 
> I find Centurion to be very different cable than others that I have. The sound difference is immediately noticable. Soundstage and detail is hard to explain, but it feels better. The most prominent change is the extremely detailed and pronounced mids and high. As a result the low end feels a bit recessed. My initial thought is that this cable is not for bass head, which I am not. The bass is there, more refined and controlled, but the mids and high gets elevated more in detail and presentation.  I love how vocal comes across, so much so that I pre-order the cable on the spot.
> 
> The iem I tried it with for that coupld hours are: ee odin custom, ve elysium custom, S.K., A18t, and King Arthur LE.



Centurion indeed is a more revealing cable, and while you are trying it with more mid-forward or leaner bass IEMs (except, I'm not familiar with KA LE) it will push mids presentation a little more forward.  It doesn't make bass recessed, instead, makes it more layered and articulate, but it will not boost the bass


----------



## infinitejustice

Emerald Core said:


> Thank you,
> How it compares with Code 51 ?
> Which pairing was best from the iems you tested ? Some iems already have good stock cables but a 4K cable would beat all of them I guess.


I'd say among all that I tried, it paired well with them in different way, but taste definitely comes into play here. With Odin and Elysium, it extends the top range, brought forward mids and make it sweeter and more memorable. I still remember the feeling I immediately had hearing it.  With A18t and S.K. being slightly mode balanced/neutral than Odin/Elysium which are brighter leaning, it feels much more layered and detailed, I still feel mids and high are the king of focus of this cable, and happily so for me. 

What I find is Elysium usually have quite sharp high, despite that, Centurion extends its high without making it feels sharp, it becomes very detailed and enjoyable (to me).


----------



## infinitejustice

twister6 said:


> Centurion indeed is a more revealing cable, and while you are trying it with more mid-forward or leaner bass IEMs (except, I'm not familiar with KA LE) it will push mids presentation a little more forward.  It doesn't make bass recessed, instead, makes it more layered and articulate, but it will not boost the bass


You're the pro here. I agree with you.

I separately got to tried traillii yesterday, immediately was curious how Centurion pair with trailii. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## twister6

infinitejustice said:


> You're the pro here. I agree with you.
> 
> I separately got to tried traillii yesterday, immediately was curious how Centurion pair with trailii. Looking forward to your review.



As I mentioned in Traillii thread, Centurion is my favorite pair up with Traillii right now.  Orpheus is very good too, but pulls Traillii into a smoother and more organic tuning direction, plus it is heavier, stiffer, and with more microphonics.  Centurion, on the other hand, is more revealing, bringing upper mids forward with more micro-details and more revealing tonality.  Also, paired up with Traillii, Centurion still gives you that holographic soundstage with 3D imaging.


----------



## infinitejustice

twister6 said:


> As I mentioned in Traillii thread, Centurion is my favorite pair up with Traillii right now.  Orpheus is very good too, but pulls Traillii into a smoother and more organic tuning direction, plus it is heavier, stiffer, and with more microphonics.  Centurion, on the other hand, is more revealing, bringing upper mids forward with more micro-details and more revealing tonality.  Also, paired up with Traillii, Centurion still gives you that holographic soundstage with 3D imaging.


Now you make me want to buy Trailii... I shouldn't have asked, lol... it is hard to find in Singapore...


----------



## EffectAudio

Thanks everyone for your interest so far, we have sold out the first batch of pre-orders for 𝐂𝐞𝐧𝐭𝐮𝐫𝐢𝐨𝐧!

We'll continue taking pre-orders for batch #2 (limited quantity remaining), arriving towards the end of August. 






#Centurion #NewFlagship


----------



## twister6

Just gonna leave it here.  Never thought I will need a display stand for IEMs.  This one will do   Both, the display stand and the case in rosewood, are part of Centurion accessories.  I also just mentioned this in Traillii thread, they need to sell this display stand separately, I'm sure many would enjoy it to showcase their IEMs.


----------



## EffectAudio

Do you want to know more about Centurion?

The review by Headfonics is here!

https://headfonics.com/effect-audio-centurion-review/


----------



## Gavin C4

Centurion provides very deep and texture base with very nice vocals, while not scraficing any highs frequency.


----------



## littlexx26

In addition to dynamics and high resolution, does Centurion have a rich, full body, weighted sound? Headfonics review has zero use of these words describing the cable.


----------



## marcusd

littlexx26 said:


> In addition to dynamics and high resolution, does Centurion have a rich, full body, weighted sound? Headfonics review has zero use of these words describing the cable.



I did indeed use the term "weighted" sound in the review 

"That lift also brings in plenty of power so dynamic driver hybrids are going to sound weighted with a more physical characteristic to note timbre and less ‘gooey’ softness."


----------



## littlexx26

marcusd said:


> I did indeed use the term "weighted" sound in the review
> 
> "That lift also brings in plenty of power so dynamic driver hybrids are going to sound weighted with a more physical characteristic to note timbre and less ‘gooey’ softness."


Oh yes. Once. Thank you.


----------



## marcusd

littlexx26 said:


> Oh yes. Once. Thank you.



Most Welcome. Any other help you need please feel free to pm me.


----------



## Quang23693

littlexx26 said:


> I saw a user said the plugs fit but very tight. Isn't it? Is it difficult to unplug?


That's me. I having this problem, i still couldn't  unplug it from my z1r. It's very tight and hard to remove. This is the first time I've use the third party cable so i think maybe it's also the reason. I tried to use the mmcx assis but it's still not working


----------



## littlexx26

Quang23693 said:


> That's me. I having this problem, i still couldn't  unplug it from my z1r. It's very tight and hard to remove. This is the first time I've use the third party cable so i think maybe it's also the reason. I tried to use the mmcx assis but it's still not working


But it was not hard when plugging in?


----------



## Quang23693

littlexx26 said:


> But it was not hard when plugging in?


Yes, no issue when you plugging it's very fit and nice even compare to the stock cable. Just hard to remove it.


----------



## littlexx26

Quang23693 said:


> Yes, no issue when you plugging it's very fit and nice even compare to the stock cable. Just hard to remove it.


Really sorry to hear that. I am also using third party cable but I chose the one that has specific plugs for IER-Z1R.


----------



## Quang23693

littlexx26 said:


> Really sorry to hear that. I am also using third party cable but I chose the one that has specific plugs for IER-Z1R.


Not problem hahaa because it also pair well with my z1r  hope you find the best cable soon


----------



## Wyville

twister6 said:


> Just gonna leave it here.  Never thought I will need a display stand for IEMs.  This one will do   Both, the display stand and the case in rosewood, are part of Centurion accessories.  I also just mentioned this in Traillii thread, they need to sell this display stand separately, I'm sure many would enjoy it to showcase their IEMs.


Wow, didn't expect that. That's really cool and unique! I can imagine a bookshelf with several of these lined up to display different flavour IEMs. Of course my last name is not Bezos or Zuckerberg, so that won't happen, but a boy can dream. 😜


----------



## Emerald Core

What’s the difference between Horus X and Code 51 in terms of sound and which one is better purchase with totl iems like Odin.


----------



## twister6

Emerald Core said:


> What’s the difference between Horus X and Code 51 in terms of sound and which one is better purchase with totl iems like Odin.



I covered a difference between HX and C51 in my HX review here.  For Odin I would suggest C51 over HX, Horus X is a brighter cable relative to Code 51 and can make Odin's upper frequencies more fatigue.


----------



## Damz87

Emerald Core said:


> What’s the difference between Horus X and Code 51 in terms of sound and which one is better purchase with totl iems like Odin.


I can’t comment on Horus X but between Horus Octa and Code 51 for Odin, I would choose Code 51.

Code 51 has a warmer, more organic tonality compared to Horus, which works well with Odin’s sound signature imo.


----------



## EffectAudio

In terms of staging, resolution, and tone (especially in the upper mids and treble) Centurion is, to me, reminiscent of the A18. And they pair exceptionally.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

EffectAudio said:


> In terms of staging, resolution, and tone (especially in the upper mids and treble) Centurion is, to me, reminiscent of the A18. And they pair exceptionally.


Great looking combo!


----------



## project86

I've not been keeping up since starting this thread ages ago. Is Effect no longer making anything for full-size headphones (except perhaps via their custom request option)? Checking their site, I only see IEM cables listed. 

Many years and dozens of other cable brands later, Effect is still among my absolute favorites. Particularly the 16-wire copper cable I use with HD800.


----------



## EffectAudio

project86 said:


> I've not been keeping up since starting this thread ages ago. Is Effect no longer making anything for full-size headphones (except perhaps via their custom request option)? Checking their site, I only see IEM cables listed.
> 
> Many years and dozens of other cable brands later, Effect is still among my absolute favorites. Particularly the 16-wire copper cable I use with HD800.


All cables can be made to fit full size HP's, but there is no separate line anymore no.. Glad to hear we're among your top-rated


----------



## EffectAudio

Took Centurion on a field trip to make some new friends. First up is the A18t's sibling. Took some fiddling with tips, ended up pairing nicely with the foamies; right balance between liveliness and smoothness.

I'd say I still prefer the pairing with the A18t, but its an unfair comparison since it's custom


----------



## infinitejustice

EffectAudio said:


> Took Centurion on a field trip to make some new friends. First up is the A18t's sibling. Took some fiddling with tips, ended up pairing nicely with the foamies; right balance between liveliness and smoothness.
> 
> I'd say I still prefer the pairing with the A18t, but its an unfair comparison since it's custom


I tried centurion with A18t, it is superb pairing indeed.

Enough teasing though, when is my order shipping? My order must be among if not the first! I order it almost a month before public announcement, still waiting!!! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## EffectAudio

infinitejustice said:


> I tried centurion with A18t, it is superb pairing indeed.
> 
> Enough teasing though, when is my order shipping? My order must be among if not the first! I order it almost a month before public announcement, still waiting!!! Can't wait to get it!


Nice man, looking forward to your impressions! 

Guess waiting for the surprise of it showing up one day is too much to ask huh . JK, can you send an email to info@effectaudio.com with your details?


----------



## twister6

Here it is, for those who are interested, my Centurion review is up!  Njoy the read with a number of flagship IEM pairs up and comparisons to other high end cables, including Orpheus.


----------



## littlexx26

twister6 said:


> Here it is, for those who are interested, my Centurion review is up!  Njoy the read with a number of flagship IEM pairs up and comparisons to other high end cables, including Orpheus.


you will be at HK AV show?


----------



## twister6

littlexx26 said:


> you will be at HK AV show?



I wish.  The closest I will get to audio show is next year in Feb at CanJam NYC


----------



## riverground

twister6 said:


> I wish.  The closest I will get to audio show is next year in Feb at CanJam NYC


Hoping the borders will be open by that time!
I really wanna experience CanJam already 😊


----------



## infinitejustice

Finally, loot drop today! Sharing some photos. The iem in the photo is my custom Odin, first to try out the pairing with Centurion.


----------



## riverground

infinitejustice said:


> Finally, loot drop today! Sharing some photos. The iem in the photo is my custom Odin, first to try out the pairing with Centurion.


That is one pretty combo


----------



## EffectAudio

infinitejustice said:


> Finally, loot drop today! Sharing some photos. The iem in the photo is my custom Odin, first to try out the pairing with Centurion.


----------



## EffectAudio

We are 12 this year! In East Asian astrology, 12 years also signifies completing one zodiac cycle and is also a time for self-renewal, reflection and growth. So let’s look back at our past achievements and the philosophies that shape and define us. These are values we want to keep (and amplify!) going forward. Also, watch this space in the coming weeks as we unveil our bold new look this coming Autumn!
* 













*


----------



## NovaFlyer

infinitejustice said:


> Finally, loot drop today! Sharing some photos. The iem in the photo is my custom Odin, first to try out the pairing with Centurion.


Very nice, your Odins look amazing!


----------



## Jeffyue

Hi @effect audio, any chance to add RCX connect as part of the Con X option? Not necessary as a standard package, but as an optional purchase would be great...


----------



## Quang23693

Jeffyue said:


> Hi @effect audio, any chance to add RCX connect as part of the Con X option? Not necessary as a standard package, but as an optional purchase would be great...


Yes, totally agree with your idea. Really happy if the RCX connector will release soon!


----------



## twister6

Jeffyue said:


> Hi @effect audio, any chance to add RCX connect as part of the Con X option? Not necessary as a standard package, but as an optional purchase would be great...



For Firaudio? I thought their distributor in Asia (Project Perfection/DITA) only sells mmcx version? And RCX is mostly catered to musicians? 

Btw, ConX already has IPX connector option for use with UE, Ety, some Westone models (new UM Pro uses ipx) and 64audio since they also offer IPX option.


----------



## Jeffyue

twister6 said:


> For Firaudio? I thought their distributor in Asia (Project Perfection/DITA) only sells mmcx version? And RCX is mostly catered to musicians?
> 
> Btw, ConX already has IPX connector option for use with UE, Ety, some Westone models (new UM Pro uses ipx) and 64audio since they also offer IPX option.



Yes, RCX for Fir Audio CIEM...


----------



## EffectAudio

Jeffyue said:


> Hi @effect audio, any chance to add RCX connect as part of the Con X option? Not necessary as a standard package, but as an optional purchase would be great...


We are always looking to improve our service. We're working on several things right now but RCX is definitely an option for the future. 

-Nic


----------



## Quang23693

EffectAudio said:


> We are always looking to improve our service. We're working on several things right now but RCX is definitely an option for the future.
> 
> -Nic


Thanks EA team. Really appreciate to hear that !


----------



## EffectAudio

Something to lighten up some of yours day... 😇
...the Centurion premium gifts are on their way 

#Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection


----------



## EffectAudio

Centurion premium gift pack item #1:

The Centurion Luggage tag is part of the Centurion premium gifts for everyone that has already purchased Centurion 🧳

#Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 13, 2021)

Jewellery level of unboxing experience for Centurion Owners. Really Top class unboxing experience. With that said I think there can be a bit area of improvement to improve the quality of life for Centurion owners. That is to include the  Con X Plastic container box. So we weill not have to unbox the entire box to access the interchangable con x parts.


----------



## EffectAudio (Aug 13, 2021)

Gavin C4 said:


> Jewellery level of unboxing experience for Centurion Owners. Really Top class unboxing experience. With that said I think there can be a bit area of improvement to improve the quality of life for Centurion owners. That is to include the  Con X Plastic container box. So we weill not have to unbox the entire box to access the interchangable con x parts.


Hi Gavin awesome you joined the Centurion ranks! Already looking forward to your impressions later. And thanks for the feedback, will pass it on.

-Nic


----------



## EffectAudio (Aug 13, 2021)

What is the X?

At Effect Audio, we believe the X is for Crossroads.

Crossroads represent new beginnings, new dimensions, and new opportunities. It is a chance for us to explore new directions and try new things. To boldly go where we have not gone before.

More details to be revealed in the coming weeks. Stay tuned!


----------



## EffectAudio

Every detail contributes to the product experience that EA hopes to elicit.

#Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection


----------



## Ultrainferno

This Sunday we check out the Centurion on Headfonia. An article from @Virtu Fortuna and a new recommended buy if you have this kind of budget.

https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-centurion-review/


----------



## aaf evo

Ultrainferno said:


> This Sunday we check out the Centurion on Headfonia. An article from @Virtu Fortuna and a new recommended buy if you have this kind of budget.
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-centurion-review/



With all due respect, I am really struggling to extrapolate anything from this review. I don’t think anyone with a VE7 or SoftEars RS10 is going to be buying a centurion for those IEMs. There’s also not a single comparison to any other TOTL cable?  How do you say “if you want the best cable money can buy” that you should get the centurion when there isn’t even a single comparison to any other cable?

I can’t wait to see some actual consumer impressions on this, those of us that have our eyes on this cable already own “TOTL” IEMs, and don’t plan to pair it with sub $2k offerings as buying a cable that’s double the cost of your actual IEM just makes no sense. 🤷🏽‍♂️

Reviews like this are a slap in the face to potential buyers.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna (Aug 16, 2021)

aaf evo said:


> With all due respect, I am really struggling to extrapolate anything from this review. I don’t think anyone with a VE7 or SoftEars RS10 is going to be buying a centurion for those IEMs. There’s also not a single comparison to any other TOTL cable?  How do you say “if you want the best cable money can buy” that you should get the centurion when there isn’t even a single comparison to any other cable?
> 
> I can’t wait to see some actual consumer impressions on this, those of us that have our eyes on this cable already own “TOTL” IEMs, and don’t plan to pair it with sub $2k offerings as buying a cable that’s double the cost of your actual IEM just makes no sense. 🤷🏽‍♂️
> 
> Reviews like this are a slap in the face to potential buyers.


If you have knowledge about any other IEM cable at this price level, let me know, so I can compare. Wait, I can't. Because even if there's a 3999$ cable around in the market, I don't have it, so I still can't compare.

How people tend to think that review editors have every possible product in the market is beyond me. And believe it or not, not every reviewer has 6k$ IEMs in their possession. So I have to test the cable with what I have.

Besides, there's no such rule that you have to match your test equipment's price with the product, or there's no common proportion about that. And also, some IEMs reflect a cable's character better than others, regardless of their price. The VE7 is a great example as well as the SA50. 

I tested the cable with what I have, and that doesn't make my comments invalid. I shared the cable's effect over the sound and its technicalities. That's what matters. And that's what WILL matter.

I compared the cable with other cables in the market without mentioning models in the article. And my article's main point is that this cable gives you everything. And no cable I've ever heard matches this performance. Maybe you should not read reviews with only prices in mind, and focus on the main point of the articles.

Or maybe you think that only you're capable of testing this cable's performance just because you have the Traillii. I don't think you can compare the Centurion to any cable around, because it's above all others.

Hence, my main point in the review.


----------



## aaf evo

Virtu Fortuna said:


> If you have knowledge about any other IEM cable at this price level, let me know, so I can compare.


PW Orpheus, even EA’s own Horus Octa is $600 cheaper, at this price point $600 isn’t much when it comes to a TOTL cable. People buy these cables for long term use.



Virtu Fortuna said:


> Wait, I can't. Because even if there's a 3999$ cable around in the market, I don't have it, so I still can't compare.
> 
> How people tend to think that review editors have every possible product in the market is beyond me.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry but what good is comparing the cable to other models if you don’t tell us what you are comparing? 


Virtu Fortuna said:


> Maybe you should not read reviews with only prices in mind, and focus on the main point of the articles.


This is a $4000 cable, if you think you can just disregard that and read a review only then I don’t know what to say there.


Virtu Fortuna said:


> Or maybe you think that only you're capable of testing this cable's performance just because you have the Traillii.


Do you really not have something better than a VE7 to use? You guys review tons of stuff. I’d be willing to bet not a single VE7 owner has any interest in a Centurion. The pairings just don’t even make sense to me.


Virtu Fortuna said:


> I don't think you can compare the Centurion to any cable around, because it's above all others.
> 
> Hence, my main point in the review.


Ah, there we go. ”This is the best, go buy it if you can afford it!” Love to see it.

It would have been nice just to see SOME comparisons to the other flagship cables you guys have reviewed from the same brand…


----------



## audio123 (Aug 15, 2021)

@aaf evo I concur. Guess you can rely on this review instead. It has comparisons with PW Orpheus, Plussound PPH 8, Effect Code 51, Effect Horus X & Eletech Aeneid as well as pairing with TOTL IEMs such as Traillii, Erlkonig, Fourte & Odin. Pairing a TOTL cable with a mid-fi IEM is quite an insult to the cable. No mid-fi IEM owners will want to pair their IEM with a cable that cost more than twice their IEM's price.
https://twister6.com/2021/08/04/effect-audio-centurion


----------



## Damz87

Virtu Fortuna said:


> If you have knowledge about any other IEM cable at this price level, let me know, so I can compare.
> 
> Wait, I can't. Because even if there's a 3999$ cable around in the market, I don't have it, so I still can't compare.
> 
> ...


The main thing that's lacking from the review in my opinion are comparisons with EA's previous flagships, Code 51 & Horus. What makes Centurion better than those two? And why should anyone consider upgrading? For me personally, that is the most crucial information and would make or break a potential purchase of Centurion. I'm surprised Headfonia wouldnt have access to those two cables considering they've been reviewed previously.

Also, some very bold claims made in the conclusion: "if you have the budget, you can get the Centurion and never ever lookout for an upgrade cable. Case closed, as it performs incredibly with every IEM. It takes them to the highest level, improves every aspect of sound, and the overall performance is simply astonishing."

No offence, but this whole review has a very informercial feel to it.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna (Aug 16, 2021)

I guess you don't know that HFN has 5 and sometimes 6 writers, located all around the world in different countries and even continents. Those articles weren't written by the same author.

Your thesis about the "price" doesn't matter. That's not how audio works. There's no such rule or obligation.

I don't have a single one of those you mentioned, so it's not possible to compare. I think you have to accept that every writer doesn't have every release. You don't have to read HFN or any other website if you don't believe they're honest. HFN is attacked by many people in the past about shilling and etc. and that's fine. It's your opinion. So don't read our articles. Simple as that.

I can go on with you guys forever because this is not the first time some self-righteous Head-Fi lowkey accused me of being dishonest or shilling a product. But I need to stop it here because I don't want to drive this topic somewhere else from what it's meant, and I respect the work of the guys at EA.

I think when more people test the cable, more opinions will be shared and some consensus about it will be reached.

Thank you.


----------



## aaf evo

Virtu Fortuna said:


> I guess you don't know that HFN has 5 and sometimes 6 writers, located all around the world in different countries and even continents.
> 
> Those articles weren't written by the same author.
> 
> ...



Then maybe Headfonia should get the cables to the same people to keep some consistency and provide better content.

“Self righteous” … lol. Not at all. I pay for my stuff, I would like to see effect audio give review samples to people that actually provide meaningful content rather than what I just read above. Give me a $4000 cable for free and I will say it’s the best thing you can buy too.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Virtu Fortuna said:


> If you have knowledge about any other IEM cable at this price level, let me know, so I can compare.
> 
> Wait, I can't. Because even if there's a 3999$ cable around in the market, I don't have it, so I still can't compare.
> 
> ...


The absence of any comparisons to any TOTL cable, or well, any cable at any price point do make the whole review a little… out of place I guess 

I do get the whole “not having tried other cables” point, but if you haven’t used stuff by Eletech, PW, or even previous EA offerings, there’s probably someone better suited at Headfonia to evaluate a 4000$ flagship? It would be kind of similar to me getting into a Ferrari and trying to evaluate whether it’s worth buying when I’ve driven BMW SUVs my whole life


----------



## audio123 (Aug 15, 2021)

mvvRAZ said:


> The absence of any comparisons to any TOTL cable, or well, any cable at any price point do make the whole review a little… out of place I guess
> 
> I do get the whole “not having tried other cables” point, but if you haven’t used stuff by Eletech, PW, or even previous EA offerings, there’s probably someone better suited at Headfonia to evaluate a 4000$ flagship? It would be kind of similar to me getting into a Ferrari and trying to evaluate whether it’s worth buying when I’ve driven BMW SUVs my whole life


Perfect car analogy. Nailed it. How can one evaluate TOTL cables without experience to TOTL cables?


----------



## aaf evo

Anyways, I am just frustrated. This is a cable I have had interest in so when I see one of the biggest audio reviewing websites share something like this without any comparisons but then say its the best cable you can get for money, it is upsetting. As a consumer if I were to buy this I would be losing about hundreds of dollars probably up to $1000 right off the bat if I were to go resell it due to me not being happy with it. Us consumers rely on reviews to make purchase decisions. 

Maybe next time Headfonia can be a bit more organized and get content from the people who have heard previous flagship cables and what not, it would be much more helpful and appreciated. 👍


----------



## Frankie D

aaf evo said:


> With all due respect, I am really struggling to extrapolate anything from this review. I don’t think anyone with a VE7 or SoftEars RS10 is going to be buying a centurion for those IEMs. There’s also not a single comparison to any other TOTL cable?  How do you say “if you want the best cable money can buy” that you should get the centurion when there isn’t even a single comparison to any other cable?
> 
> I can’t wait to see some actual consumer impressions on this, those of us that have our eyes on this cable already own “TOTL” IEMs, and don’t plan to pair it with sub $2k offerings as buying a cable that’s double the cost of your actual IEM just makes no sense. 🤷🏽‍♂️
> 
> Reviews like this are a slap in the face to potential buyers.


I agree.  Comparisons to Code 51 and Horus would have been helpful.  Even PW 1950’s if available.  I realize reviewers may not have them, but this is a review from Headfonia.  If they want their reviews to be taken seriously, they should be providing the comparisons.  Maybe even ask EA for their other TOTL’s.



audio123 said:


> @aaf evo I concur. Guess you can rely on this review instead. It has comparisons with PW Orpheus, Plussound PPH 8, Effect Code 51, Effect Horus X & Eletech Aeneid as well as pairing with TOTL IEMs such as Traillii, Erlkonig, Fourte & Odin. Pairing a TOTL cable with a mid-fi IEM is quite an insult to the cable. No mid-fi IEM owners will want to pair their IEM with a cable that cost more than twice their IEM's price.
> https://twister6.com/2021/08/04/effect-audio-centurion


+1.  @twister6  is still the best review I have read of the Centurion.  Tks.


----------



## Frankie D

Virtu Fortuna said:


> I don't have a single one of those you mentioned, so it's not possible to compare. I think you have to accept that every writer doesn't have every release.


You were not doing a personal review, but a review for a formal review website (Headfonia).  If you do not have what is required for a proper review, perhaps call it a Quick Listen and have someone else do the formal review.  Just a suggestion.  Then we see someone at Headfonia likes it and await the more detailed review in the future.  This would also provide more value to Headfonia as a review source.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 15, 2021)

Frankie D said:


> You were not doing a personal review, but a review for a formal review website (Headfonia).  If you do not have what is required for a proper review, perhaps call it a Quick Listen and have someone else do the formal review.  Just a suggestion.  Then we see someone at Headfonia likes it and await the more detailed review in the future.  This would also provide more value to Headfonia as a review source.


I concur. The review is a *BIG* insult to the cable. Someone with *ZERO* credentials & exposure to TOTL cables should not review a TOTL cable. For example, @aaf evo is more experienced than the reviewer and he has the credentials to evaluate a cable. A statement of his is worth more than that entire review.


----------



## aaf evo

audio123 said:


> I concur. The review is a *BIG* insult to the cable. Someone with *ZERO* credentials & exposure to TOTL cables should not review a TOTL cable. For example, @aaf evo is more experienced than the reviewer and he has the credentials to evaluate a cable. A statement of his is worth more than that entire review.



Okay let’s calm down, lol. I am not a reviewer and I don’t claim to be one.


----------



## audio123

aaf evo said:


> Okay let’s calm down, lol. I am not a reviewer and I don’t claim to be one.


Yea I know. Your words count more than that review.


----------



## efftee

aaf evo said:


> With all due respect, I am really struggling to extrapolate anything from this review. I don’t think anyone with a VE7 or SoftEars RS10 is going to be buying a centurion for those IEMs. There’s also not a single comparison to any other TOTL cable?  How do you say “if you want the best cable money can buy” that you should get the centurion when there isn’t even a single comparison to any other cable?
> 
> I can’t wait to see some actual consumer impressions on this, those of us that have our eyes on this cable already own “TOTL” IEMs, and don’t plan to pair it with sub $2k offerings as buying a cable that’s double the cost of your actual IEM just makes no sense. 🤷🏽‍♂️
> 
> *Reviews like this are a slap in the face to potential buyers.*


No, reviews like these slap Headfonia and Effect Audio. And it's not even the lack of comparisons of the primary/secondary competitors or analysis of the TOTL and/or cable  markets in general -- that only shows up the ignorance and narrow scope of the reviewer. As this is a REVIEW (well, supposedly), not a CRITIQUE, it is forgivable but an embarrassment to the establishments, ie HFN and EA.


----------



## efftee

IMO, this is better review: https://twister6.com/2021/08/04/effect-audio-centurion/ -- appropriate, relevant and didn't reek of a fanboy's plug...


----------



## audio123

efftee said:


> No, reviews like these slap Headfonia and Effect Audio. And it's not even the lack of comparisons of the primary/secondary competitors or analysis of the TOTL and/or cable  markets in general -- that only shows up the ignorance and narrow scope of the reviewer. As this is a REVIEW (well, supposedly), not a CRITIQUE, it is forgivable but an embarrassment to the establishments, ie HFN and EA.


If the reviewer has no experience, it is better to not review the product as reviewing it is doing disservice to everyone.



efftee said:


> IMO, this is better review: https://twister6.com/2021/08/04/effect-audio-centurion/ -- appropriate, relevant and didn't reek of a fanboy's plug...


I concur.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna (Aug 16, 2021)

This is my final reply to this to set things straight.

First of all; the people at HFN have a life to deal with. We don't do this with/for money, as we have normal daily jobs for a living, and we certainly don't for dealing with some non-sense straight-up accusations about our honesty or integrity.

Criticizing a review is one thing, but sneaky accusations about honesty are a direct attack, and I think the people who are doing that should be ashamed of themselves. And please, don't do that while glorifying other reviewers and sharing their links multiple times saying "oh this review is miles better, he is the #1 reviewer in the world". I respect what other guys are doing since I know how hard it is to test and write about gear every now and then. Especially when you have many other things to do in your life. Let their reviews speak for themselves. While you think you're supporting him, in the end, what you're doing can damage his reputation on the contrary.

My life right now is a bit of a rollercoaster as I'm getting married in a few weeks, so I have lots of things to deal with already. Sometimes the business in life can affect the quality of my reviews and I can accept that. And although I can't speak on behalf of other guys at HFN, I'm sure sometimes that is the case for them as well. But regardless, no matter how little time I have, and no matter how I'm busy, I will do my best with my content.

Our dear friend doing the EA TOTL reviews in the past is not writing anymore for instance, since he has other businesses in life. That's just one example. If he was around, he would probably have this TOTL as well, but he's not. So your criticism saying that the cable should've gone to another writer doesn't work. Actually, many things don't work as you think they do. And you don't call the shots.

I'm always doing my best for sharing my opinions and experiences about many products and I'm doing it since 2016. I wrote reviews on a hospital bed, I wrote reviews lying at home while recovering from surgery. I wrote reviews while my personal life was a mess. Hell, I wrote an article while I was positive and suffering from Covid19. I turned down parties and fun because I had to finish my article. I answered many messages internationally and locally about purchase suggestions. I never ignored anybody, never left their messages unanswered. Because it's a passion in the end.

I can definitely accept that I don't write a perfect review every two weeks, because writing and testing on a week in and week out basis is quite difficult itself, especially when you have an actual job and other things in life. But I do it because I love the hobby, and I like sharing my experience with people so they can get some help when deciding. I'm sure other reviewers here can relate.

What I can not accept is these accusations about favoring products or companies, or not being honest about products. Those comments really make us laugh at times because we sometimes get in trouble with some companies when we don't publish a positive review. I actually had this issue just a few weeks earlier, which a company (I won't name it) refused to publish my review on their social media as it wasn't favorable in terms of sound quality. This happened time and time again in the previous years, and sometimes it even goes too far. One company, for example, is not sending samples to us for YEARS, because of some problem mentioned in the review regarding background noise. That's a choice and that's fine. We're not gonna change, and we're gonna share our experience.

The only criticism I can accept here is the lack of direct comparisons to other cables in the review and that is a result of the price. At this moment, I have the Eletech Aeneid at my desk, and I also have the Brise Audio Yatono Ultimate. The Centurion, however, costs almost double the price of those. I've experienced the Janus and Horus from EA for example, and I've experienced many TOTL cables from other brands as well.

Yet, I repeat; the Centurion performs above those cables in many aspects, especially in terms of imaging and soundstage. That's my experience, and if that is my experience, I will say so. I already gave examples about cables boosting something at the cost of lessening something, which a lot of cables do, but Centurion improves every possible aspect, and it's the first time I've experienced that type of complete performance in my audiophile journey. That's why I didn't name other cable models because it was not necessary and it's my decision. I can compare the Aeneid for example and say the Centurion is better, but that's not fair is it? Just check out their prices.

The market is going in a different direction and the terms "mid-fi" and "high-end" are changing. In the past, a 1k$ IEM was high-end, while now it's only "mid-fi" as some people say. And the Centurion is a new thing, a whole new perspective/product, and I think it's on the top alone.

That doesn't make me less capable, or it doesn't mean that I've never experienced good or TOTL cables at all. Otherwise, EA would never send it to me in the first place. It just means that there's no direct comparison in this price range. If a company will release a cable that costs 4k$, and if I have it, I would certainly compare.

I'm surprised that many of you missed my conclusion when I said "I can't directly recommend it". Because indeed, I can't encourage many people to pay that much for a cable. That's why I said I could only recommend it to the people who have already reached to summit-fi and have that luxury. Not many people would have the luxury to buy the Centurion anyways. That's not the point.

I'm shocked to see people who are quite nice, talkative, and respectful in personal life or on Messenger, turned 180 degrees here in this thread. That's very funny. I don't know what I actually did to them but thanks to this thread, I'm blocking them so I won't deal with them ever again.

If you think a certain website shills products, then the solution for you is very simple; you do not read it. Don't make it too complicated. You don't have to attract attention. You don't have to sneakily accuse, and you certainly don't have to try making fun of something while you're actually making a mockery of yourselves. I'm really disappointed by the attitude here.

I hope more guys will experience the cable and its capabilities, so collective knowledge and opinions will be shared and people would have a certain idea. I shared mine, people would share theirs. If you think my take is BS, then you can wait and look out for other sources.

You guys have a very good day.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Virtu Fortuna said:


> This is my final reply to this to set things straight.
> 
> *First of all; the people at HFN have a life to deal with. We don't do this with/for money, as we have normal daily jobs for a living, and we certainly don't for dealing with some non-sense straight-up accusations about our honesty or integrity.*


Wouldn't the responsible thing be to decline a 4000$ review sample if you currently don't have the time or gear to properly evaluate/compare a product? All your arguments are perfectly valid for anyone that pays for his gear, but I personally think companies should expect a much higher standard when they send a free sample to any reviewer, especially one with the reach that HFN has

To add to that, flat out saying that something is simply the best when you haven't tried the majority of the other offerings on the market is really simply irresponsible to any readers that don't have much experience. Would you spend 4000$ of your own hard earned money on the Centurion or would you explore other options first if your own cash was on the line? I think that would serve as a much better indication of whether you really recommend the Centurion


----------



## LabelH

audio123 said:


> @aaf evo I concur. Guess you can rely on this review instead. It has comparisons with PW Orpheus, Plussound PPH 8, Effect Code 51, Effect Horus X & Eletech Aeneid as well as pairing with TOTL IEMs such as Traillii, Erlkonig, Fourte & Odin. *Pairing a TOTL cable with a mid-fi IEM is quite an insult to the cable*. No mid-fi IEM owners will want to pair their IEM with *a cable that cost more than twice their IEM's price.*
> https://twister6.com/2021/08/04/effect-audio-centurion


 How about these? 


audio123 said:


> *"This post is only for those who believe in cables. If you do not believe in cables, please skip the post. Thank you."*
> Just paired the GK10 with the PW 1960 2 Wire. I know this is a 999 USD cable but it's ridiculous how an IEM at this price can scale with high end cables. Having already experienced using high end cables with many budget IEMs, I must say the GK10 is phenomenal. The 1960 helps to improve the overall sound with a quieter back ground, more defined bass, clearer midrange and better treble control. The soundstage is more enveloping. Until the GK10, I have never tried a budget IEM that can scale so much with high end cables. Just brilliant.





aaf evo said:


> Have no fear. A little finger strength does magic.


----------



## efftee

Virtu Fortuna said:


> This is my final reply to this to set things straight.
> 
> First of all; the people at HFN have a life to deal with. We don't do this with/for money, as we have normal daily jobs for a living, and we certainly don't for dealing with some non-sense straight-up accusations about our honesty or integrity.
> 
> ...


Dear friend and comrade-in-ear, can I help put some things in perspective for you? Don't doubt you're a nice guy, taking time and all to do something out of passion and possibly the goodness of your heart. There is a mountain of difference between sharing something you have personally tried and liked (or not), and writing a review for a commercial website that purports to be a source of credible information. Anyone has a right to his/her two-cents, but in the case of the latter, a reviewer has an extra and substantially weightier burden of being an authority of the subject matter, doing the homework/research/study ahead of writing and be responsible for qualifying the findings. If you are not prepared to invest the time and energy, then really, do yourself and everyone a favor, pass on the offer and focus on what I believe matters more than anything else in your life now -- your upcoming wedding!


----------



## audio123

LabelH said:


> How about these?


That's for banter haha, not a formal review.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 16, 2021)

@LabelH Writing a review on such a pricey cable comes with responsibility. The writer should not accept to review it as he does not have the right gears to evaluate it. For me, if Effect wants me to review the Centurion, I will not accept as I don't have the credentials to review it. I know I have the Traillii and other TOTL IEMs but I don't have sufficient TOTL cables to do a legit review that will be beneficial to the community. There are only a few reviewers that have the credentials to review the Centurion and that writer is definitely not one of them due to him not owning a single TOTL IEM or cable in his inventory. To review a cable with such a price tag, at least 1 comparison is required.

I fully understand why @aaf evo is frustrated at the review.

I concur with @mvvRAZ on whether it is a responsible thing to do. If one don't have the experience, just decline to review it. While we don't agree on sound at times but this time, I concur with his point.

No offence to you @Virtu Fortuna but it is what it is. This is the harsh truth.


----------



## efftee

And if I may add my own 2-cents, I'd like to say that Effect Audio is a master at marketing and communications. The gloss they apply onto their products, accessories and, ultimately, brand is blindingly shiny to the extent of being flashy. I've heard people say that they, and some others in this industry, have the track records to back that up but frankly, I don't know many brands that can pull that off, maybe Versace, Bugatti, but none that I can think of in this space, I'm afraid. No doubt that the people behind EA are talented, committed individuals but the Centurion, for reasons that bling is just not my thing, was not on my radar. That is, until a good review changed my mind and is now under consideration. So, to the good folks at HFN and other professional and serious reviewers, please take the responsibility of exposition seriously; we the lay, especially those in far-flung regions without access to an audition, may well rely on your report to base buying decisions. I realize and acknowledge that this is a wildly subjective topic but if audiophiles we may not be, do not audiophools of us make.


----------



## LabelH

I personally prefer practical accessories like in EA x DMA Hades rather than flashy stands in Centurion. The case is alright.
It's better if EA can include adapter cable or interconnect cable, so the user can have full Centurion experience.


----------



## aaf evo

LabelH said:


> How about these?



Posting a picture without the context here is pointless and paints a different narrative. The whole Orpheus + A12t thing was because I don’t have my other IEM that I use the Orpheus with and I wanted to see if I can get the .78 standard cable into the A series .75 socket size. It was removed about 10 minutes later. And as stated, I was not sharing a review.


----------



## LabelH

aaf evo said:


> Posting a picture without the context here is pointless and paints a different narrative. The whole Orpheus + A12t thing was because I don’t have my other IEM that I use the Orpheus with and I wanted to see if I can get the .78 standard cable into the A series .75 socket size. It was removed about 10 minutes later. And as stated, I was not sharing a review.


Cool. I'm just teasing @audio123. I already explain my intention to him.


----------



## Damz87 (Aug 16, 2021)

Getting some good use out of the ConX connectors these days 

Using Horus Octa with Elysian Annihilator (Pentaconn) and Leo II Octa with Sennheiser IE900 (MMCX)


----------



## EffectAudio

Damz87 said:


> Getting some good use out of the ConX connectors these days
> 
> Using Horus Octa with Elysian Annihilator (Pentaconn) and Leo II Octa with Sennheiser IE900 (MMCX)


Some killer combo's you have there man, nice shots as well. Both the gold and silver color tones match excellently 

We've actually been getting quite a few questions about pairing with the IE900 recently, but I'm still waiting for it to arrive in the local store. What do you think of the combo with Leo 8w?

-Nic


----------



## Virtu Fortuna (Aug 16, 2021)

Based on some criticisms, I added two flagship comparisons from different brands to my Centurion review. I originally decided not to include them because it's not fair to them based on price, but it seems the viewers sometimes need a reference point regardless. Hope this helps.





If I can hear Code 51 and Horus Octa in the near future, I will definitely share my experience.

You can directly go to the comparison page here: https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-centurion-review/4/

Again, the review starts here: https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-centurion-review

Thank you to the people who genuinely made comments about the absence of a comparison, and not going personal or being disrespectful about my honesty or credibility.

Others can go on about their rants without any knowledge and respect.

Thanks,
B.


----------



## aaf evo

Virtu Fortuna said:


> Based on some criticisms, I added two flagship comparisons from different brands to my Centurion review. I originally decided not to include them because it's not fair to them based on price, but it seems the viewers sometimes need a reference point regardless. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. The cables you added have all been on my radar 👌🏽


----------



## bluestorm1992

mvvRAZ said:


> The absence of any comparisons to any TOTL cable, or well, any cable at any price point do make the whole review a little… out of place I guess
> 
> I do get the whole “not having tried other cables” point, but if you haven’t used stuff by Eletech, PW, or even previous EA offerings, there’s probably someone better suited at Headfonia to evaluate a 4000$ flagship? It would be kind of similar to me getting into a Ferrari and trying to evaluate whether it’s worth buying when I’ve driven BMW SUVs my whole life


I concur. 

Oops just saw the update.


----------



## SeeSax

Hectic weekend, but finally circling back to share my love for the Centurion here as well (especially paired with Traillii). I’m happy that it uses 8x26awg, which I’ve always loved with my other EA cables (namely my Horus X). It feels similar ergonomically, with scaled up accessories and hardware. And damn, that case is awesome! Sound-wise, I really love it’s clarity and sparkle with the Traillii. I wouldn’t say it’s bright, but it definitely gives the sound more of a sparkle up top than I remember with Orpheus. Take that with a grain of salt, though, since I returned the Orpheus and didn’t have them at the same time. But zero complaints here and it’s a pretty awe-inspiring overall package and experience. And sound lives up to my own personal expectations, which is nothing earth shatteringly different than the stock (and great) 4w 1960, but a pleasant enhancement and shift toward a more clarity-focused, impactful and energetic sound. Ergonomics and overall enjoyment are greatly improved for me. I think another review mentioned that this cable takes the best of Code51 and Horus and combines them and I would certainly agree with that.





No, I don’t plan to take the plastic wrap off 🙃

Also @Damz87 which desktop DAC is that? 

-Collin-


----------



## 14christ (Aug 16, 2021)

Man I could look at the Horus all day. I just love how tight the twist ratio is on the ear hook. Absolutely gorgeous and I don't see anyone else doing it. 👍 One of these days I'll own a set...


----------



## EffectAudio (Aug 16, 2021)

SeeSax said:


> Hectic weekend, but finally circling back to share my love for the Centurion here as well (especially paired with Traillii). I’m happy that it uses 8x26awg, which I’ve always loved with my other EA cables (namely my Horus X). It feels similar ergonomically, with scaled up accessories and hardware. And damn, that case is awesome! Sound-wise, I really love it’s clarity and sparkle with the Traillii. I wouldn’t say it’s bright, but it definitely gives the sound more of a sparkle up top than I remember with Orpheus. Take that with a grain of salt, though, since I returned the Orpheus and didn’t have them at the same time. But zero complaints here and it’s a pretty awe-inspiring overall package and experience. And sound lives up to my own personal expectations, which is nothing earth shatteringly different than the stock (and great) 4w 1960, but a pleasant enhancement and shift toward a more clarity-focused, impactful and energetic sound. Ergonomics and overall enjoyment are greatly improved for me. I think another review mentioned that this cable takes the best of Code51 and Horus and combines them and I would certainly agree with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome post Collin thanks for sharing!! I didn't know you had gotten one, but it doesn't surprise me one bit with your cable enthusiasm 😅

-Nic


----------



## EffectAudio

To continue on that note, a bit more on our Centurion-themed accessories.

*Centurion premium gift pack item #2:*

Don on a mask and battle COVID-19 like the Centurion.

#Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection


----------



## SeeSax

EffectAudio said:


> Awesome post Collin thanks for sharing!! I didn't know you had gotten one, but it doesn't surprise me one bit with your cable enthusiasm 😅
> 
> -Nic



Hope all is well Nic! And yes, haven’t slowed down much over here


----------



## Frankie D (Aug 16, 2021)

Virtu Fortuna said:


> Based on some criticisms, I added two flagship comparisons from different brands to my Centurion review. I originally decided not to include them because it's not fair to them based on price, but it seems the viewers sometimes need a reference point regardless. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much better with the comparisons.  Thank you.

I would like to suggest to stop saying other cables should not be compared due to price differences. Compare each companies best and if some are more expensive, then that simply becomes a negative for their cable.  At the end the positives and negatives of each can be listed and discussed.  Once you get to 1000 and over for a cable, they are all wildly overpriced in my estimation compared to the actual cost of the wire itself.  Now I own and do pay more than this, but I always hope that one day the less expensive TOTL will outperform all others.  Maybe wishful thinking!  Tks.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 16, 2021)

The Centurion pairs really well with the Legend X. The strength of Centurion is adds a perfect does to the mids that makes the vocal the show of the day. At the same time it gives a very texture and detail bass. Since it is a gold silver alloy cable, it also smooth out some sharp edges from the music and make your listening expreience for euphonic.


----------



## Damz87

EffectAudio said:


> Some killer combo's you have there man, nice shots as well. Both the gold and silver color tones match excellently
> 
> We've actually been getting quite a few questions about pairing with the IE900 recently, but I'm still waiting for it to arrive in the local store. What do you think of the combo with Leo 8w?
> 
> -Nic


Thanks, man! It’s a noticeable improvement over the stock cable to my ears, specifically in dynamics and stage depth. The Leo 2 also lightens up the midrange tonality a tad, and treble sounds a touch more airy and sparkly


----------



## SeeSax

EffectAudio said:


> To continue on that note, a bit more on our Centurion-themed accessories.
> 
> *Centurion premium gift pack item #2:*
> 
> ...



Forgive the silly question, but are the gifts only for Centurions purchased from EA directly? What about if purchased from MusicTeck? Mine didn’t come with any, but I would love to get my hands on these!

-Collin-


----------



## chojeongsik

Bacchus, the god of wine in Greek mythology
Standing in opposition to Apollo, the symbol of reason, and fighting the eternal struggle
Bee is a god that symbolizes the primal human emotions.
This cable was completed based on Merlin's cable 'Rowan'.
You can only meet in Sheerazad around the world.
This is a special limited edition product of Effect Audio in Korea.



Wire rod structure / design configuration

Conductor: Gold-plated OCC copper wire
Diameter: 26AWG
Wire Structure: 4 Core Braid, Multi-Strand
Insulation Material: Soft PVC

product propensity
Rich body and detailed resolution,
Low-pitched, sweet vocals with a sense of hitting and deep


----------



## chojeongsik

The Leonidas II Octa uses the same 26AWG gauge Ultra Pure Onho Continuous Cast (UP-OCC) wire as the Leonidas II 4-wire. This is a fairly light strand composition in terms of threading size. It has an approx. 0.405mm diameter and 62.7 turns of wire not including the insulating depth of the palladium layering on top of the silver strands.

Because of the increased wire count, however, the final build of the Octa will look the thicker of the two cable builds. The Octa will also have a better low-resistance performance over the 4-wire build alternative.

*8-Wire Configuration*
Based on the legendary Leondis II the Leonidas II Octa has been designed with an 8-wire configuration which lowers the resistance opening up the sound image with full control and perfect balance.

*Golden Ratio*
Sporting a highly researched 7 core-bundle Litz formed with the golden ratio of dispersion of Palladium plated silver and Silver Litz, Leonidas II once again has broken through industry norms and conventional ideology for cable crafts.

*Superior Plugs Collaborators*
Leonidas II is sported with Oyaide’s collaborated PSquared for the 2.5mm and 3.5mm connectors while Pentaconn’s endorsed P-EA 4.4mm for the 4.4mm connector. These connectors are a major upgrade to the regular Rhodium plated plugs offering seamless connectivity.

*Avant-Garde Y-Split*
Leonidas II comes equipped with a modernistic Y-Split with Patina leather that is selected from premium leather and further hand burnished. As the all-new Y-split design was built with ergonomically sound calculations it reduces the weight of the cable while eliminating undesirable microphonic noises.

*Premium Patina Selects Case*
Leonidas II comes with a premium Patina leather case that is individually handcrafted from supple oil-pull leather and vegetable tan calf. The case is the perfect complement to Leonidas II and accompanying in-ear monitors.



FEATURES​
Exemplary details and superior openness with focus on sound imaging
Built with 8-wire configuration for full control and perfect balance
Unsurpassed high frequency and mid-range viscosity without sounding harsh or fatiguing
UP-OCC (Ultra-Purity Ohno Continuous Cast) technology
Golden ratio palladium plated silver and Litz silver hybrid
Accredited woven Litz wiring technique and individually enamelled strands
Fitted with 2-Pin/CIEM connector and 2.5mm Balanced termination
Superior PSquared / P-EA plugs and all new modular Y-split design
Custom connectors, terminations and y-split options available


----------



## EffectAudio

SeeSax said:


> Forgive the silly question, but are the gifts only for Centurions purchased from EA directly? What about if purchased from MusicTeck? Mine didn’t come with any, but I would love to get my hands on these!
> 
> -Collin-


Hi Collin, lemme check and get back to you but I'm pretty sure you'll get yours. 

On the condition perhaps that you post a pic of you with that facemask 😂

-Nic


----------



## EffectAudio

chojeongsik said:


> Bacchus, the god of wine in Greek mythology
> Standing in opposition to Apollo, the symbol of reason, and fighting the eternal struggle
> Bee is a god that symbolizes the primal human emotions.
> This cable was completed based on Merlin's cable 'Rowan'.
> ...





chojeongsik said:


> The Leonidas II Octa uses the same 26AWG gauge Ultra Pure Onho Continuous Cast (UP-OCC) wire as the Leonidas II 4-wire. This is a fairly light strand composition in terms of threading size. It has an approx. 0.405mm diameter and 62.7 turns of wire not including the insulating depth of the palladium layering on top of the silver strands.
> 
> Because of the increased wire count, however, the final build of the Octa will look the thicker of the two cable builds. The Octa will also have a better low-resistance performance over the 4-wire build alternative.
> 
> ...


Nice man, happy with them?


----------



## EffectAudio

The list of goodies continues  When you receive this Centurion pin, where would you put it on?


----------



## Damz87

EffectAudio said:


> The list of goodies continues  When you receive this Centurion pin, where would you put it on?


On the hole in my pocket that this hobby keeps burning 😅


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi guys, something special coming up on Instagram this Friday 🤳


----------



## EffectAudio

And finally, doesn’t this version of the Centurion look a bit different?   

#Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection


----------



## 14christ

EffectAudio said:


> And finally, doesn’t this version of the Centurion look a bit different?
> 
> #Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection


I'm not sure. I vote to send me one so I may inspect it further. 😂😉😎


----------



## Layman1

EffectAudio said:


> And finally, doesn’t this version of the Centurion look a bit different?
> 
> #Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection


Different. And, in my humble opinion, perhaps as good as or better than the original


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Hi Collin, lemme check and get back to you but I'm pretty sure you'll get yours.
> 
> On the condition perhaps that you post a pic of you with that facemask 😂
> 
> -Nic


My vote goes to a  picture of Tucker wearing the facemask. Sorry Collin, but Tucker has the higher cuddle-factor. 😅


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> My vote goes to a  picture of Tucker wearing the facemask. Sorry Collin, but Tucker has the higher cuddle-factor.


I'm just happy to see EA merch on anything breathing


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> I'm just happy to see EA merch on anything breathing


I'll try Barnie just as soon as I can catch him... 🤣


----------



## 14christ

Wyville said:


> I'll try Barnie just as soon as I can catch him... 🤣


Haha he is ready to play!! Beautiful animal.


----------



## EffectAudio

Another glimpse of our special edition Centurion: 

Elegance conceived from the colour black. 

The carefully selected combination of ebony wood, black and grey glass, black metallic modules and black sheepskin subtly intertwines light & dark, and hardness & softness – all through the colour black.

 #Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection


----------



## EffectAudio

Befitting a product of this class, we aimed to create the most satisfying product experience through the Centurion carrying case as you unbox it. 

#Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection


----------



## Frankie D (Aug 23, 2021)

EffectAudio said:


> Befitting a product of this class, we aimed to create the most satisfying product experience through the Centurion carrying case as you unbox it.
> 
> #Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection


Great looking case.  However, I have to wonder how much more affordable the Centurion would be if it was sold without the extras.  I am thinking at least 1000.00 cheaper based on what Effect Audio charges for their cases.  I have a couple of your cables and the cases are very nice, but I still do not use them.      The best case, for me, is made by Dignis and is roughly 50.00 and much more ergonomic in that it can protect the IEM’s from scratches.  In the realm of expensive cables that would really make the Centurion affordable.


----------



## EffectAudio (Aug 23, 2021)

Frankie D said:


> Greet looking case.  However, I have to wonder how much more affordable the Centurion would be if it was sold without the extras.  I am thinking at least 1000.00 cheaper based on what Effect Audio charges for their cases.  I have a couple of your cables and the cases are very nice, but I still do not use them.      The best case, for me, is made by Dignis and is roughly 50.00 and much more ergonomic in that it can protect the IEM’s from scratches.  In the realm of expensive cables that would really make the Centurion affordable.


Hey man, thanks for sharing your thoughts. I see where you're coming from and think others would agree. I used to be a purist myself that didn't care for anything other than sound.

Firstly, I can assure you it wouldn't be as significant as your estimate. Let's just say it hypothetically makes a $300 difference or so in production cost. Is someone considering Centurion for $3700 not going to pay $4K? That's probably not enough for it to be a serious tie-breaker for someone that is seriously considering it.

Secondly, at EA we believe a product of this stature should provide a complete experience befitting it's price and class. So just imagine the opposite: you paid $3.7K for a cable and it is delivered in plastic wrapping inside a plain cardboard box. My guess is way more people would be outraged and bringing out the pitchforks 😅

-Nic


----------



## suman134

From Luxury to Basics!!
What I have here is the Ares II+ 









Inexpensive and a huge upgrade from the stock IEMs cables, let it be the Campfire Litz or DUNU DUW-02.
The Ares 2+ is simply superior let it be build, sturdiness or sound quality.
I was initially skeptical about the copper nature of this cables, if it will be able to maintain equally impressive accuracy as SPC cables but it doesn't disappoint.
And the huge stage size is another advantage of the Ares II+ over the vanilla.


----------



## Frankie D

EffectAudio said:


> Hey man, thanks for sharing your thoughts. I see where you're coming from and think others would agree. I used to be a purist myself that didn't care for anything other than sound.
> 
> Firstly, I can assure you it wouldn't be as significant as your estimate. Let's just say it hypothetically makes a $300 difference or so in production cost. Is someone considering Centurion for $3700 not going to pay $4K? That's probably not enough for it to be a serious tie-breaker for someone that is seriously considering it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response.  If that is the case ( no pun intended ) then perhaps in the future you can request to have the included case be able to individually protect the IEM’s and still be very easy to use.  Tks.


----------



## EffectAudio (Aug 23, 2021)

Frankie D said:


> Thanks for your response.  If that is the case ( no pun intended ) then perhaps in the future you can request to have the included case be able to individually protect the IEM’s and still be very easy to use.  Tks.


You make an excellent case (pun totally intended) 😅. I've been thinking about this as well, I also have one in mind from another brand I consider most ideal for carrying IEMs on the go. I'll pitch it to the team one of these days.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Wyville said:


> I'll try Barnie just as soon as I can catch him... 🤣


Love that dog!


----------



## EffectAudio

What was the thought process behind conceptualising the Centurion for our fellow audiophiles?

From coming up with the Centrurion's sound to fulfilling the EA team's grand ambitions: this is the teaser for #CenturionDesignStories



#Centurion #ForgedfromPerfection


----------



## EffectAudio

From the moment the box is opened to perceiving every detail of its design, we hope our customer can sense and appreciate our driving passion behind the product.

_"The product is meant to be a timeless piece, whether it's the first day of owning it or years after, the love and appreciation for it will never get less. I believe that’s the definition of Top-level Product Experience."_
      —Suyang, founder of Effect Audio

#Centurion #CenturionDesignStories


----------



## pacorrea

That's a hell of a box...


----------



## Kiats (Aug 25, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## EffectAudio

Kiats said:


> @EffectAudio I am afraid that the replacement AKA Adapter has starting to act up. Which is pretty quick. And this includes the 7 weeks that my SP2000 was back in Korea getting a new battery.
> 
> My SP2000 just arrived back today and I find that I am unable to insert the 4.4mm plug all the way into the Adapter. It’s like the female socket has issues.
> 
> Please advise.


Damn man sorry to hear that. Would you mind emailing info@effectaudio.com again? They'll forward it to the right technical people and help you sort this out. Apologies man, I can see how this is frustrating..


----------



## Damz87

Hey @EffectAudio 

I’ve noticed that my Leo II Octa’s channels are reversed (left music coming from right and vice-versa) I thought it might’ve been something to do with ConX but I’ve tested it on multiple IEM’s with different connectors, and it has the same issue. Anything I can do to remedy this? Or will I have to send it back to get fixed?


----------



## EffectAudio (Aug 26, 2021)

Damz87 said:


> Hey @EffectAudio
> 
> I’ve noticed that my Leo II Octa’s channels are reversed (left music coming from right and vice-versa) I thought it might’ve been something to do with ConX but I’ve tested it on multiple IEM’s with different connectors, and it has the same issue. Anything I can do to remedy this? Or will I have to send it back to get fixed?


Hi man, from what I understand the team is on it and will help you out. Let me know if there's anything else I can help with.


----------



## EffectAudio

24 pieces of customized metallic components - each of them elevating the Centurion display stand to perfection.

Can you guess which part of the display stand they belong to?

#Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection #DisplayCase


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi guys, 

It might have gone a bit unnoticed with all the focus on Centurion, but we're actually also working on something else that is _quite_ spectacular. 

We started with a few pics but we'll begin to go into more detail in the coming weeks. 

Check out the latest post in the 'X' thread: 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/play-spotthex-with-effect-audio.959009/#post-16528283


----------



## Death_Block

What cable would effect audio recommend for the lcdi4 balanced?


----------



## RobertSM

Loving my new bespoke Effect Audio ARES II 8 wire cable terminated in 4.4mm balanced with the FiiO FD5 pushed by the Hiby R8. Really a special cable that has smoothed out a few of the peaks that the FD5 has.


----------



## EffectAudio

Death_Block said:


> What cable would effect audio recommend for the lcdi4 balanced?


Hi there, I think the EVO10 or Cleopatra are two great options. With EVO10 the i4 has a softer tone with a smoother treble response. With Cleo it is higher resolved and its midrange more transparent, but also more forward.

So it kinda depends on where your priorities lie, Cleo provides a more detailed and engaging sound in a way but it is also more neutral in tone and clarity-oriented, where I would say the EV10's tonality is slightly better and smoother, but less resolved.

-Nic


----------



## Death_Block

Thanks! I reckon the Cleo is my jam


----------



## EffectAudio

Death_Block said:


> Thanks! I reckon the Cleo is my jam


Cool let me know if there is anything else I can help with 🙂


----------



## Death_Block

Do you have a free one? Lmao


----------



## EffectAudio

Death_Block said:


> Do you have a free one? Lmao


This tends to be a fairly popular answer to the question what would you like?


----------



## Death_Block

Soon soon will get the cable


----------



## EffectAudio (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi guys, here are my impressions of Centurion. Of course, I am an employee of EA, but I am still a reviewer at heart. So for what it’s worth I still uphold my own set of morals when it comes to writing. But yeah, take it for what you will and some skepticism is always healthy in this hobby 

-Nic

*Centurion*

Centurion is a high-performance cable that delivers top-tier resolution and staging. While its stage is above average expansive in all directions, it perhaps mostly impresses due to the stability of its black background, resulting from its high resolution. The contrast of high-definition notes set against the backdrop of a black background accentuates the three-dimensional feel of the stage, while putting a spotlight on minor details.

Even so, I can keep this relatively short because when it comes to technical ability, it simply delivers as you would at the very least expect, or even hope it, to. In my opinion, Code 51 already set a high standard when it comes to resolution and transparency. Centurion does not provide a substantial improvement over it, other than that its three-dimensional stage edges just a step further outwards than that of Code 51.

Besides performance however, its second distinguishing feature is its tone. Accurately conveying it is somewhat challenging. Simply put, Centurion’s tonality is characterized by a lift in (upper) mid and treble energy.

Increasing this range is commonly associated with a brighter, more clarity-oriented signature, that can sound a bit dry and lacking in naturalness (just think of IEMs like the DN-2000j or Katana for instance). However, there are IEMs that are equally tuned with a lift in the upper mids and higher frequencies that maintain a more melodious or at least realistic tone (for example the A18t, Flamenco, or even Focal Utopia) – albeit in a different way than the ‘classic’ lightly warm version of natural.

For this same reason, I also used to read varying different descriptions of the A18t, with some referring it to as ‘natural’ and others as ‘bright’ – while it can perhaps best be described as a synergy between the two. This marriage of constructs is how I would characterize Centurion’s signature. It has a more vivid upper mid to lower treble range, but it’s a more enjoyable, natural energy, than the more common ‘neutral’ or even ‘sterile’ brightness.

However, it is important to mention that I listen with the AK Ultima SP1000 Copper, which inherently has a warm and natural tonality. It therefore synergizes excellently. With brighter DAPs Centurion’s brightness and tonality will of course vary.

That being said, I also found it to pair excellently with the OG LPG. The LPG is brighter than the AK. It actually has a more similar signature to Centurion itself, which can be described as a 'lively clarity'. Despite that the LPG has a touch of brightness in its signature, the Centurion did not brighten the treble, but rather give the higher frequencies a more enjoyable tone. Compared to the AK the pairing is more clarity-oriented and forward, but its livelier presentation matches the AK in engagement. In fact, I regret only trying it last night when I was testing it for the review.





*Horus Octa*
Such nuances on tonality in higher frequencies return when comparing Centurion and Horus/Octa. They share a similar signature in the sense that both provide a slight increase in the upper mid to lower treble range. In addition, their bass response is more or less similar in terms of quantity and impact. For Horus, this results in a neutral midrange, with a clarity-oriented but smooth tone and a subtle touch of sparkle.

But while Centurion delivers similar clarity to Horus, it differentiates itself with a more melodious tone. If you can consider a neutral, clear tone as being ‘white’, think of Centurion’s tonality as a more glowing, softer yellow. It has more color so to speak, truer to the recording. It’s the type of signature that gives an almost euphoric touch to electronic melodies in pop or electronica (which is also why the A18 remains my favorite IEM for those genres, as it shares this characteristic).

But Centurion equally provides a more musical touch in the way instrumental or band-based music is conveyed. For instance, there's still warmth and naturalness in the deep voice of Leonard Cohen. At the same time, the violin and acoustic guitars in the background sound more vibrant, as if they're lighting up the melancholy of Leonard's lyrics; providing a more positive undertone to his solemn message.

*Horus-X*
Horus-X’ tonality is more similar to that of Centurion, bridging between Horus Octa and Centurion. It equally provides a more vibrant, colorful variation of clarity. Although a subtle nuance, I would say the transition in tonality between midrange and treble is more coherent in Centurion.

One of the reasons I personally love to listen to electronica for testing is because differences in resolution provide more dramatic effects. A well-crafted song usually contains such complexity in melody- and bass-lines that some are easily overlooked, even with highly familiar tracks.

When I'm listening to Horus X I am already actively enjoying listening to such high definition, that your brain does not think it's possible to go higher – it can't see its own blind spot, that what you're _not_ hearing. Yet when I switch to Centurion the image is so much clearer it changes the way I am experiencing a track. I hear extra lines or reverberations, while the increased depth perception results in a more holographic feel.

Of course, differences in resolution are subtle and their perception differs dramatically between listeners (which I think largely contributes to why the effect of cables differs per individual and is therefore heavily debated). So your mileage can, and most likely will, vary.

*Code 51*
Where it becomes really interesting is how Centurion compares to Code 51 – which remains impressive in its own right. Code 51 equally combines a high-resolution sound with its own unique and differentiating tone.

Code 51 is characterized by an uncolored signature that seems to bring you eerily close to the original studio recording. Where Code 51 has a refined yet understated tonality, Centurion adds a touch of energy and color to its signature, resulting in a more euphoric sound. So, where Code 51 seeks an objective truth, Centurion adds a touch of melodic energy: its aim is more oriented at amplifying the beauty of the music.

When it comes to performance both cables offer top-tier levels in resolution and transparency, but differ in their detail retrieval. For starters, Centurion’s tonality is a bit more lively compared to the more organic neutral signature of Code 51. In addition, Centurion adds a little bit more weight to its treble notes and depth in its bass, resulting in a slightly fuller sound. Due to the added body of the treble notes and their enhanced clarity, microdetails are highlighted more explicitly; they gain in presence so to speak.

However, the fuller sound of Centurion equally works in Code 51’s favor. Due to the slightly leaner notes there is bit more space between instruments, resulting in an airier stage and therefore cleaner separation. So, where Centurion comes at you full-on with a more engaging presentation, Code 51 takes a slight step back giving its instruments a bit more room to breathe. When going back in forth between the two it is therefore not so much a case of which is more detailed, but how minor details are reproduced.





*Pairings*

My most common IEMs for testing are *Zeus-XIV* and the original *Soundwriter*. I consider both more or less dead neutral in tone (the IEMs themselves, without stock cable), which therefore excellently serve as a blank canvas to be colored on (more or less similar examples are the *VE8* or *ES80*). This category of IEMs will best demonstrate Centurion’s distinguishing tone: the ‘musical’ lift in the upper mids and treble resulting in its melodic signature. In addition, Centurion’s resolution and staging is more noticeable with such technically capable IEMs.

One of my personal favorites was with the *Phantom*. The Phantom has a warm and natural signature, which has been criticized by some that don't appreciate it as too dull or laid-back. When paired with Centurion you get a beautiful tone but with a livelier, more transparent signature. Vocals are still conveyed with its characteristic warmth, but the overall sound is livelier and more sparkly, combining naturalness with energy. A similar result was achieved with the *SE 5-Way*, also a warmer IEM.

Another last moment discovery was the pairing with *Maestro V2, *which I admittedly tend to ignore most of the time. But this pairing walks right on the very fine line of being precisely neither warm, nor lacking in warmth. Its tonality sits between the more neutral IEMs as Zeus-XIV and the warmer IEMs like the Phantom. As a result, I find it one of the better executions of what I would describe as 'musically neutral'. Its resolution might be a touch lower than the aforementioned neutral IEMs, but it is smoother and tonally right on the money, making it a highly enjoyable listen.

With the *UE 18+ Pro* I couldn't make up my mind whether if was a good match or not. Pairing with Centurion strips away the very light warmth from which it normally derives its naturalness. But where the Maestro V2 finds the right balance, this pairing tips it towards neutral with brighter elements. It isn’t bad per se, just not as natural. On the other hand, the brighter signature does sound good – just different.

This was even more pronounced in the *Prelude*. Although an unlikely pairing, I tested the combination out of curiosity since it is probably the warmest IEM I have. It turned out to be an unlucky match, because warmth is such an essential aspect of the Prelude’s distinctive (natural) tonality. When paired with Centurion it therefore deviates too much from its essence: the warmth is replaced by a livelier, brighter energy which sounds alright, just not in the spirit of its design.

For electronic-based music like pop or EDM the *A18t* pairs excellently, displaying a simply wonderful synergy. In fact, this has probably been my most listened to combination. As previously mentioned, their two signatures are somewhat similar. Yet when combined they build on each other to bring out their best. The A18t is even more vibrant and highly resolved, bringing out minor details with simplistic ease.

Another interesting pairing (especially) for these genres is *Odin*, although I have mixed feelings about it. Odin’s tight and impactful dynamic bass is one of the most engaging bass I have heard. However, Odin combines a prominent lower and upper treble peak, where the raised upper treble brightens the lower treble peak. As a result, the treble tuning doesn't always agree with me on occasional tracks.

In the (excellent) Twister6 review of Centurion, Alex mentioned he preferred the stock pairing over Centurion. Personally, I find Odin’s tonality a bit too neutral-bright for my taste with the stock pairing. For me Centurion adds a more melodic and colorful tone to the upper mids, making it a more musical signature. Evidently, this depends on preference. Centurion doesn’t smooth out the lower treble, but I regard it as more inherent to Odin than the pairing.





*Concluding thoughts *

Since I am employed by Effect Audio, I can’t make any statements about value. Obviously, Centurion is a highly expensive piece of equipment. I can only judge Centurion’s performance relative to EA’s preceding flagships. Centurion’s latest design distinguishes itself by its gold-plated silver-gold alloy wiring. The ensuing sound is a lively signature set against a black background, resulting in a highly resolved and engaging sound.

Where raising the upper mid and treble energy in silver-alloy cables often translates to a neutral-to-bright tone, Centurion displays an elegant combination of enhanced clarity yet in a melodic and, dare I say, ‘musical’, tone. For me, its added value therefore lies in this combination: top-tier performance with, what I consider, a beautiful tonality.


----------



## Death_Block

Nice upgrade from the lcdi4's stock cable.....


----------



## 14christ

I want a cable that lays absolutely natural with zero memory. Something that falls in the hand and has a liquidity to it. Is there anything in the effect audio lineup that falls like a rope instead of a cable?


----------



## Wallian (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm looking for the best Effect Audio cable pairing (4.4mm) for the MEST MKII with the Hiby R8. In the $1000 range. Many thanks.


----------



## Death_Block

the centurion


----------



## EffectAudio

Wallian said:


> I'm looking for the best Effect Audio cable pairing (4.4mm) for the MEST MKII with the Hiby R8. In the $1000 range. Many thanks.


What type of sound are you looking for, anything you'd like to improve?


----------



## EffectAudio

14christ said:


> I want a cable that lays absolutely natural with zero memory. Something that falls in the hand and has a liquidity to it. Is there anything in the effect audio lineup that falls like a rope instead of a cable?


Hi bud I discussed this with the team but all our cables are braided, not sure they can get quite as supple as you're hoping..


----------



## Wallian

EffectAudio said:


> What type of sound are you looking for, anything you'd like to improve?


Thanks for the quick response. I'm actually awaiting shipment of both products this week, so I haven't heard them together with the stock PWAudio cable, but I'm doing some research for now. I'll have a better idea in a few days.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wallian said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I'm actually awaiting shipment of both products this week, so I haven't heard them together with the stock PWAudio cable, but I'm doing some research for now. I'll have a better idea in a few days.


Cool I'd say try it and let us know, and we'll take it from there.


----------



## 14christ

EffectAudio said:


> Hi bud I discussed this with the team but all our cables are braided, not sure they can get quite as supple as you're hoping..


Hey thank you for the response and honesty. 👍


----------



## Wallian

EffectAudio said:


> Cool I'd say try it and let us know, and we'll take it from there.


So I finally received the MEST MK II and Hiby R8, with the PWAudio cable. I have an opportunity to buy a secondhand Leonidas II (not the Octa) for 13500 baht, which is about $400 USD. I think this is too good a deal to pass up, as I think retail is still around $900. The MEST and Hiby are not a dark combination, but they're not super bright. Would the Leo II brighten things up a bit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wallian said:


> So I finally received the MEST MK II and Hiby R8, with the PWAudio cable. I have an opportunity to buy a secondhand Leonidas II (not the Octa) for 13500 baht, which is about $400 USD. I think this is too good a deal to pass up, as I think retail is still around $900. The MEST and Hiby are not a dark combination, but they're not super bright. Would the Leo II brighten things up a bit? Thanks in advance.


Yep Leo II will definitely add some brightness to the mix, spice it up a bit.


----------



## Wallian

EffectAudio said:


> Yep Leo II will definitely add some brightness to the mix, spice it up a bit.


Well, that settles it. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## EffectAudio

Wallian said:


> Well, that settles it. Thanks for your advice!


Welcome mate. Hope you enjoy it and let us know what you think of the combo 

-Nic


----------



## EffectAudio

At EA we believe that every top level product should also include an unboxing experience that transcends time. 

Unboxing Centurion creates a lasting impression from the first time you open it, to whenever you think back to that very first moment.

#Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection #CenturionDesignStories


----------



## Death_Block

I don't see myself even in a remote vicinity to even experience an unboxing. Wishful thinking though!


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi guys,

We're slowly building towards another exciting reveal. I can't say much yet but it will be something completely different. Check out our latest post on the philosophy behind the project if you aren't subbed yet 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/play-spotthex-with-effect-audio.959009/#post-16540490

-Nic


----------



## Death_Block

X-FACTOR!


----------



## EffectAudio

Death_Block said:


> X-FACTOR!


----------



## Deezel177

EffectAudio said:


>


----------



## riverground

Deezel177 said:


>


Beat me to it 😂


----------



## Wallian

EffectAudio said:


> Welcome mate. Hope you enjoy it and let us know what you think of the combo
> 
> -Nic


So the used Leo II turned out to be faulty (left channel didn't work) so I'm looking again. Something to brighten up the MKII/R8 combo.


----------



## Death_Block

Wallian said:


> So the used Leo II turned out to be faulty (left channel didn't work) so I'm looking again. Something to brighten up the MKII/R8 combo.


That's crappy, did you get your dosh back?


----------



## Wallian

Death_Block said:


> That's crappy, did you get your dosh back?


Yeah, the seller came to me and I tested. He was genuinely surprised, as he said it had never happened with him. It's probably just the connector, so he's going to get it fixed and I'll listen again.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wallian said:


> So the used Leo II turned out to be faulty (left channel didn't work) so I'm looking again. Something to brighten up the MKII/R8 combo.


Well in the $1K range Leo II is actually your best option . Or alternatively, Cleopatra. Leo if you want a more energetic and forward sound, Cleo for a smoother silver sound. If you're willing to go a but higher Horus is more refined in terms of staging and resolution.

-Nic


----------



## Wallian

EffectAudio said:


> Well in the $1K range Leo II is actually your best option . Or alternatively, Cleopatra. Leo if you want a more energetic and forward sound, Cleo for a smoother silver sound. If you're willing to go a but higher Horus is more refined in terms of staging and resolution.
> 
> -Nic


I'm actually reading some reviews of the Horus now, but it's still a bit above-budget. If the problem with the second-hand Leo II's is easily fixable, I'll stick with that. Thanks for your input, Nic. It's very cool that Effect Audio has a consistent presence here.


----------



## Wallian

EffectAudio said:


> Well in the $1K range Leo II is actually your best option . Or alternatively, Cleopatra. Leo if you want a more energetic and forward sound, Cleo for a smoother silver sound. If you're willing to go a but higher Horus is more refined in terms of staging and resolution.
> 
> -Nic


Would the Thor Silver II+ be an option?


----------



## EffectAudio

Wallian said:


> Would the Thor Silver II+ be an option?


Thor Silver II+ will add more body and bass to the sound. It's very smooth and slightly warm for a silver cable. It's a good cable but not sure it's what you're looking for if you want to brighten things up(?)

-Nic


----------



## Wallian

EffectAudio said:


> Thor Silver II+ will add more body and bass to the sound. It's very smooth and slightly warm for a silver cable. It's a good cable but not sure it's what you're looking for if you want to brighten things up(?)
> 
> -Nic


The seller of the Leonidas II is having the faulty connection fixed, and I will listen again. It's my first choice until I can find a used Horus.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wallian said:


> The seller of the Leonidas II is having the faulty connection fixed, and I will listen again. It's my first choice until I can find a used Horus.


Yes money/value-wise that is an excellent option! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Kiats

Just wanted to share with all here. Not sure whether it is a software bug in the AK SP2000, but I was listening to Roon last night. And when I switched on the SRC on Roon to upsample the normal lossless files, the player would play but there is no sound. I was trying to diagnose if it was my wifi, my roon set up etc. In the end, it turned out the fix was simply to unplug and plug in again the AKA adapter and presto! There is sound again.

This morning I was going to play Roon on the SP2000 again. Same thing happened because the SRC was still on. I unplugged and plugged in again, and no issues with sound. 

I have also reported this to the AK moderator on the SP2000 thread. But puzzling that this happens.


----------



## EffectAudio

Sheepskin, rosewood, titanium alloy; which of these materials do you like best?

To start off this brand new week, let’s put the Centurion carrying case together 

#Centurion #ForgedFromPerfection #CenturionCarryingCase


----------



## Death_Block

Rosewood!!


----------



## Deferenz

EffectAudio said:


> Thor Silver II+ will add more body and bass to the sound. It's very smooth and slightly warm for a silver cable. It's a good cable but not sure it's what you're looking for if you want to brighten things up(?)
> 
> -Nic


I have this cable and I would agree with the description here.

When I bought this I also tried out the Horus. That is a great cable and seemed the next level up in terms of sound and ability. I wouldn’t say that it added any brightness though, which incidentally was why I liked it so much. Had I have had the money at that point I would have definitely bought the Horus.

I tried the Leo II at the same time. This cable definitely added some brightness. I recall that it really added to the quality of the treble, but also recall that the bass element was reduced. A very good cable though.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Has anyone tried an EA cable paired with the Senn IE900? Does EA's MMCX fit its sockets?


----------



## Deezel177

mvvRAZ said:


> Has anyone tried an EA cable paired with the Senn IE900? Does EA's MMCX fit its sockets?


The Cleopatra + IE900 is apparently an incredibly popular pairing in Singapore, so the sockets fitting shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deezel177 said:


> The Cleopatra + IE900 is apparently an incredibly popular pairing in Singapore, so the sockets fitting shouldn’t be an issue.


Interesting.. what about the centurion


----------



## Death_Block

mvvRAZ said:


> Interesting.. what about the centurion


id be too scared to walk around with that cable


----------



## mvvRAZ

Death_Block said:


> id be too scared to walk around with that cable


I just got the Elysian X but didn’t love it, so I’m considering putting the money from that sale into a Centurion… as if saving a few bucks would kill me


----------



## twister6

mvvRAZ said:


> I just got the Elysian X but didn’t love it, so I’m considering putting the money from that sale into a Centurion… as if saving a few bucks would kill me



Or, since Centurion comes with ConX and has one of those pentaconn mmcx-like connectors used with Elysian X, you should get cable in addition to it


----------



## riverground

mvvRAZ said:


> I just got the Elysian X but didn’t love it, so I’m considering putting the money from that sale into a Centurion… as if saving a few bucks would kill me


The ConX MMCX fits perfectly on the IE900.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Wallian said:


> The seller of the Leonidas II is having the faulty connection fixed, and I will listen again. It's my first choice until I can find a used Horus.





Deferenz said:


> I have this cable and I would agree with the description here.
> 
> When I bought this I also tried out the Horus. That is a great cable and seemed the next level up in terms of sound and ability. I wouldn’t say that it added any brightness though, which incidentally was why I liked it so much. Had I have had the money at that point I would have definitely bought the Horus.
> 
> I tried the Leo II at the same time. This cable definitely added some brightness. I recall that it really added to the quality of the treble, but also recall that the bass element was reduced. A very good cable though.


I'm finding the Horus to be an excellent match with my LX, the soundstage and treble boost is perfect for my music.


----------



## Deferenz

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I'm finding the Horus to be an excellent match with my LX, the soundstage and treble boost is perfect for my music.


I didn’t get to try the Horus with the LX as I only had the Trio with me at the time. Trio plus Horus though was a really good pairing.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I have a set of Rhapsodio Edens with a loose two-pin connector, @EffectAudio can you repair this, or could you permanently affix a cable?


----------



## EffectAudio

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I have a set of Rhapsodio Edens with a loose two-pin connector, @EffectAudio can you repair this, or could you permanently affix a cable?


Hey man, even if we could permanently attach a cable why wouldn't you just have it fixed by Rhapsodio if I may ask? We don't have the parts but I think it's a relatively simple procedure. There might even be IEM companies in the US that are willing to do it (you're in the US right?).


----------



## MATWIN94

Deezel177 said:


> The Cleopatra + IE900 is apparently an incredibly popular pairing in Singapore, so the sockets fitting shouldn’t be an issue.


Hi @Deezzle.. very interesting as i planned to go with an EA cable for IE 900 and was struggling between  CLEOPATRA and LEO II. Can anybody tell me the mainline difference with these pairing. Basically i would prefer a pairing that did not take off mid bass punch and impact and bring good control and tightness to sub. iF that make sens. 

Thank's so much for feedbacks


----------



## mico1964

MATWIN94 said:


> Hi @Deezzle.. very interesting as i planned to go with an EA cable for IE 900 and was struggling between  CLEOPATRA and LEO II. Can anybody tell me the mainline difference with these pairing. Basically i would prefer a pairing that did not take off mid bass punch and impact and bring good control and tightness to sub. iF that make sens.
> 
> Thank's so much for feedbacks


Personally I prefer the pairing with the Leonidas II (loaned by a friend): it improves the sound stage (in width and depth) without altering tonality and timbre, except for a slightly greater presence of the midrange.

Paired with my Cleopatra, the IE900s seem to me to have a more "V" shaped response, with a more evident rumble in the bass and a greater and perhaps excessive prominence of the high range (say from 5 kHz upwards).

In the end, however, I like both pairings, better the Leo with a source like the L&P W2 or the DX300, and perhaps better the Cleo with a source like the Lotoo S1 or the M11 Plus.


----------



## MATWIN94

Thank's for that precision, indeed the ie900 is already very well gifted in the sub and high so i would tend to say that additional v shape SQ might be a  bit overdone and could affect the mid bass punch and tightness


----------



## MATWIN94

EffectAudio said:


> Well in the $1K range Leo II is actually your best option . Or alternatively, Cleopatra. Leo if you want a more energetic and forward sound, Cleo for a smoother silver sound. If you're willing to go a but higher Horus is more refined in terms of staging and resolution.
> 
> -Nic


I miss that description from EA for the MEST MKII but i guessed it applies to the ie900? just want to avoid a "boomy" sound sucking out punch and attack transients while improving soundstage depth.. but may be none of these generate a boomy effect with sub given the quality of the cable? sorry for my queries just want to pick a good pairing. 

Thanks


----------



## Wildcatsare1

EffectAudio said:


> Hey man, even if we could permanently attach a cable why wouldn't you just have it fixed by Rhapsodio if I may ask? We don't have the parts but I think it's a relatively simple procedure. There might even be IEM companies in the US that are willing to do it (you're in the US right?).


Yes, I haven't been able to get a response from Sammy.


----------



## EffectAudio

MATWIN94 said:


> I miss that description from EA for the MEST MKII but i guessed it applies to the ie900? just want to avoid a "boomy" sound sucking out punch and attack transients while improving soundstage depth.. but may be none of these generate a boomy effect with sub given the quality of the cable? sorry for my queries just want to pick a good pairing.
> 
> Thanks


Hey man, I haven't heard the IE900 yet myself TBH (it will hopefully arrive at the local store sometime soon). So I'd trust the impressions others have given over mine 🙂

For what it's worth I'd say generally speaking, neither Cleo or Leo tend to give a boomy bass. Partially because of the quality but also because raising upper frequencies tends to give a more controlled bass response. So while Leo for instance offers good impact, it does not come at the cost of transients.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Yes, I haven't been able to get a response from Sammy.


I tried to talk some reason to him but it turned out to be challenging 😅 

He says talk to the distributor, Hifi-portable.com. Hopefully he can either take care of it or tell Sammy to do it.


----------



## Death_Block

hello @EffectAudio  I've set my eyes on these Effect Audio Virtouso vogue. They appear entry level for your product range but I won't get my hands on them till the end of the week. What could you tell me about this cable?


----------



## EffectAudio

Death_Block said:


> hello @EffectAudio  I've set my eyes on these Effect Audio Virtouso vogue. They appear entry level for your product range but I won't get my hands on them till the end of the week. What could you tell me about this cable?


Virtuoso is an SPC cable, so it brightens the upper mids resulting in an overall clearer sound with more detail compared to a standard copper cable. The tone is also more neutral rather than warm so it's a different type of sound.


----------



## Death_Block

as long as they are not too bright I think I will enjoy them.  I'm pretty sure the stock lcdi4 are copper so there will be some adjustments to get used to


----------



## EffectAudio

Death_Block said:


> as long as they are not too bright I think I will enjoy them.  I'm pretty sure the stock lcdi4 are copper so there will be some adjustments to get used to


I actually think the i4 stock cable is also SPC but not sure.. Could have also been different at the time I had mine.


----------



## Death_Block

if they are copper, you owe me a centurion, if they are silver, I owe you a smile


----------



## EffectAudio

Death_Block said:


> if they are copper, you owe me a centurion, if they are silver, I owe you a smile


I'm gonna have to run some calculations on this, not sure I'm on the right end of things here


----------



## Wildcatsare1

EffectAudio said:


> I tried to talk some reason to him but it turned out to be challenging 😅
> 
> He says talk to the distributor, Hifi-portable.com. Hopefully he can either take care of it or tell Sammy to do it.


Thanks so much, I appreciate your help!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

EffectAudio said:


> I tried to talk some reason to him but it turned out to be challenging 😅
> 
> He says talk to the distributor, Hifi-portable.com. Hopefully he can either take care of it or tell Sammy to do it.


Hifi-portable.com’s site is down, I'll try again later, thank you again! @jwilliamhurst


----------



## Iridian (Sep 9, 2021)

EffectAudio said:


> Hi guys, here are my impressions of Centurion. Of course, I am an employee of EA, but I am still a reviewer at heart. So for what it’s worth I still uphold my own set of morals when it comes to writing. But yeah, take it for what you will and some skepticism is always healthy in this hobby
> 
> -Nic
> 
> ...



Hello Nic, hello Head-fi fans.

I am currently having the chance to give Centurion and Code 51 a test on my 64audio A18ts playing on iBasso DX220 MAX.

Don't wanna tell too much right now until not having finished my cable trials but from current POV I can fully confirm what Nic wrote about the Centurion. I have the exact same impression, especially compared to Code 51. As I am mainly listening to metal music with generally having a high-end attitude coming from the HiFi sector, I am very much interested in a highly transparent and vivid soundstage. Differing from typical HiFi listeners in my case is that I am not any longer interested in clinical and too much analytic soundstage lacking some flesh and bass.

One major point right from the start... The Centurion opens up my A18ts as if there is no more impedance. They are really coming to life now and feel freed from anything that prevents opening their full capabilities. In contrast to the Code 51,... You'll read later 

Generally, what I can already say as having tested cables starting from below and over 100 USD, Plus Sound ones around 500 USD, the Leonidas II 4 wire and now the Code 51 and the Centurion is that the Centurion is a kick ass cable. One of the very best in the world I am pretty sure.

My combo is somehow getting completed with that Centurion cable, giving the soundstage exactly what I was searching for so long.

It's an experience not only a cable.

More to follow soon.

Cheers,
Iridian


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Iridian said:


> Hello Nic, hello Head-fi fans.
> 
> I am currently having the chance to give Centurion and Code 51 a test on my 64audio A18ts playing on iBasso DX220 MAX.
> 
> ...


The Centurion really is an amazing cable. I’ll be posting a review in the next week or two as well. Very, very impressive.


----------



## EffectAudio

Iridian said:


> Hello Nic, hello Head-fi fans.
> 
> I am currently having the chance to give Centurion and Code 51 a test on my 64audio A18ts playing on iBasso DX220 MAX.
> 
> ...





KickAssChewGum said:


> The Centurion really is an amazing cable. I’ll be posting a review in the next week or two as well. Very, very impressive.


Thanks guys. Looking forward to this 😎

-Nic


----------



## mvvRAZ

Centurion out for delivery woop woop


----------



## Iridian

mvvRAZ said:


> Centurion out for delivery woop woop


Ordered Centurion also today. Delivery to be expected around end of September... Looking forward to this.


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi guys, check out our latest post on the 'X' including a small prize giveaway.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/play-spotthex-with-effect-audio.959009/#post-16554071


----------



## NickleCo (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi there! I've been wondering what cable would pair the empire ears nemesis best, i love how weighty the lower midrange and how visceral the subbass are on its stock ares (lets not forget its gorgeous looks 🙆‍♂👌) but the lack of a 3d soundspace and the peaky treble kills it for me (oh and its terminated in 2.5 where as my dap is 4.4). Ive been looking at the evo 1 but some say its not holographic by nature.

Just cant help and compare it to my empire ears merlin which sounds very holographic with the lionheart. Tried hooking the lionheart on nemesis but all it did was remove the weighted midrange and the addictive slam (the opposite of what i wanted the nemesis to sound) but it did, to some extent, fix the peaky treble.

Edit: i just realized that what ive been describing is an lx lol! But if i could save money ill gladly live with a peakier and more sub focused lx and besides i have the atlas for my midbass needs 😁. I'll just wait for the evo if im going lx.


----------



## Chesty

Hot sultry Sunday afternoon in Hong Kong. Cooling off mid bike ride on the southside of the island, listening to the fabulous new album, Black Acid Soul, from Lady Blackbird on my Odins via Leo II Octa.  A great combination, together with the SP2000.


----------



## EffectAudio

DatDudeNic said:


> Hi there! I've been wondering what cable would pair the empire ears nemesis best, i love how weighty the lower midrange and how visceral the subbass are on its stock ares (lets not forget its gorgeous looks 🙆‍♂👌) but the lack of a 3d soundspace and the peaky treble kills it for me (oh and its terminated in 2.5 where as my dap is 4.4). Ive been looking at the evo 1 but some say its not holographic by nature.
> 
> Just cant help and compare it to my empire ears merlin which sounds very holographic with the lionheart. Tried hooking the lionheart on nemesis but all it did was remove the weighted midrange and the addictive slam (the opposite of what i wanted the nemesis to sound) but it did, to some extent, fix the peaky treble.
> 
> Edit: i just realized that what ive been describing is an lx lol! But if i could save money ill gladly live with a peakier and more sub focused lx and besides i have the atlas for my midbass needs 😁. I'll just wait for the evo if im going lx.


Hey man, if you want to maintain that full-bodied sound with a smooth treble and more holographic stage I'm thinking Thor Silver II+ might be a good option for you?

@PinkyPowers wrote quite an entertaining review on it a while back.
https://theheadphonelist.com/the-better-of-more-a-review-of-the-effect-audio-thor-ii-plus/

-Nic



Chesty said:


> Hot sultry Sunday afternoon in Hong Kong. Cooling off mid bike ride on the southside of the island, listening to the fabulous new album, Black Acid Soul, from Lady Blackbird on my Odins via Leo II Octa.  A great combination, together with the SP2000.


----------



## Death_Block

Mmm Thor silver....


----------



## Gavin C4

Effect Audio offers some really solid piece of equipment that suits my sound preference. They are built to top level of quality.


----------



## NickleCo

EffectAudio said:


> Hey man, if you want to maintain that full-bodied sound with a smooth treble and more holographic stage I'm thinking Thor Silver II+ might be a good option for you?
> 
> @PinkyPowers wrote quite an entertaining review on it a while back.
> https://theheadphonelist.com/the-better-of-more-a-review-of-the-effect-audio-thor-ii-plus/
> ...


Thank you for the recommendation, i'll try to scout some thor ll+. Hopefully i can find some, if not i'll probably stick the the regular silver thor ll.


----------



## jcdreamer

I just received the Code 51 cable from MusicTeck and I have a question.  Is the chin slider supposed to be stuck to the splitter forming one piece?  There appears to be no other way to separate them short of the use of hammer and chisel.  I hate to use brute force on such a beautiful cable and risk damage.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Deezel177

jcdreamer said:


> I just received the Code 51 cable from MusicTeck and I have a question.  Is the chin slider supposed to be stuck to the splitter forming one piece?  There appears to be no other way to separate them short of the use of hammer and chisel.  I hate to use brute force on such a beautiful cable and risk damage.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


You should be able to separate them easily. Is there still the factory-shrink-wrapped plastic stuck on the Y-split, maybe?


----------



## jcdreamer

Thank you.  You were correct.  That plastic wrap was really on there nice and tight.  I picked on it several times yesterday and saw no sign it was on there.  That's why I love Head-Fi, this community does more than just helping me out of my money.  Thanks again.


----------



## twister6

jcdreamer said:


> Thank you.  You were correct.  That plastic wrap was really on there nice and tight.  I picked on it several times yesterday and saw no sign it was on there.  That's why I love Head-Fi, this community does more than just helping me out of my money.  Thanks again.



Also, there should be a plastic wrap around headphone plug and both iem connectors.  Good luck taking them off


----------



## jcdreamer

twister6 said:


> Also, there should be a plastic wrap around headphone plug and both iem connectors.  Good luck taking them off


Thanks for the warning.  I relied heavily on your review on the cable prior to the purchase because I also use the U18T.  You did mention in your review about the plastic wrap.  I just didn't think it would be on there so inconspicuously.


----------



## EffectAudio

NickleCo said:


> Thank you for the recommendation, i'll try to scout some thor ll+. Hopefully i can find some, if not i'll probably stick the the regular silver thor ll.


If you are scouting for cables you can also keep a look out for Ares II 8w or Eros II 8w. With Eros II it is essential that it is 8w if not you will effectively cut out the lower mids


----------



## deafenears

O


EffectAudio said:


> If you are scouting for cables you can also keep a look out for Ares II 8w or Eros II 8w


Oh, is EA still selling the Ares, Eros, and Thor?

I had a look on the EA website recently and didn't find any of those so thought they were phased out.


----------



## EffectAudio

deafenears said:


> O
> 
> Oh, is EA still selling the Ares, Eros, and Thor?
> 
> I had a look on the EA website recently and didn't find any of those so thought they were phased out.


Yes they're indeed being phased out, although we still have some in stock. But in this case I got the impression @NickleCo was scouting for second hand cables anyways


----------



## feverfive

@EffectAudio Is the black ConX hardware available for any cable (can it be requested when ordering), or is it only for bespoke builds?


----------



## NickleCo

EffectAudio said:


> Yes they're indeed being phased out, although we still have some in stock. But in this case I got the impression @NickleCo was scouting for second hand cables anyways


yeah... Asked my local store and they said they only have regular thor 2 lol, 2+ was rare enough on release and now that it's being phased out became more of a unicorn  .


----------



## NickleCo

@EffectAudio any recommendations from the current line ups? ConX seems like a worthy trade off for the holographicness.


----------



## 14christ

NickleCo said:


> @EffectAudio any recommendations from the current line ups? ConX seems like a worthy trade off for the holographicness.


So the ConX takes away from the holographic nature of the cable?


----------



## twister6

14christ said:


> So the ConX takes away from the holographic nature of the cable?



No, it doesn't.  It's a low impedance connector, should be quite transparent.


----------



## EffectAudio

feverfive said:


> @EffectAudio Is the black ConX hardware available for any cable (can it be requested when ordering), or is it only for bespoke builds?


Yep can be requested when ordering.


14christ said:


> So the ConX takes away from the holographic nature of the cable?


He was indeed referring to the type of cable, ConX does not affect the sound


----------



## EffectAudio

NickleCo said:


> @EffectAudio any recommendations from the current line ups? ConX seems like a worthy trade off for the holographicness.


Well, personally I quite enjoy EVO10. EVO10 also has a unique sort of melodious tonality like I described for Centurion, except it has a smoother treble so it is more midrange-oriented. If Centurion is the A18t in cable form, you can say EVO10 is the A6t. Or the EarSonics EM10, but I doubt many have heard it. Performance-wise it's a bit lower than the silvers, but I'm also a sucker for tone.

If you're looking for performance and staging Leonidas II offers energy and detail, while retaining a full-bodied sound. 

-Nic


----------



## Gavin C4

EffectAudio said:


> Hi guys, here are my impressions of Centurion. Of course, I am an employee of EA, but I am still a reviewer at heart. So for what it’s worth I still uphold my own set of morals when it comes to writing. But yeah, take it for what you will and some skepticism is always healthy in this hobby
> 
> -Nic
> 
> ...







Saw this great impression from EA, I immediately went through my van nuys box and took out the Zeus-XR to try out the pairing. I was astonished by the results. And I am really digging the black and gold color matching.


----------



## EffectAudio

Gavin C4 said:


> Saw this great impression from EA, I immediately went through my van nuys box and took out the Zeus-XR to try out the pairing. I was astonished by the results. And I am really digging the black and gold color matching.


Nice man, you have the Black! Guess you have an even fancier version than I have  

I'm thinking that black would have paired pretty nicely with my XR


----------



## twister6

Gavin C4 said:


> Saw this great impression from EA, I immediately went through my van nuys box and took out the Zeus-XR to try out the pairing. I was astonished by the results. And I am really digging the black and gold color matching.



I know you mentioned about waiting for EE Legend EVO to pair up with Centurion, and... so far it is the best cable pair up with EVO I heard


----------



## riverground

twister6 said:


> I know you mentioned about waiting for EE Legend EVO to pair up with Centurion, and... so far it is the best cable pair up with EVO I heard


Everyone’s wallet


----------



## Gavin C4

twister6 said:


> I know you mentioned about waiting for EE Legend EVO to pair up with Centurion, and... so far it is the best cable pair up with EVO I heard


Really look forward to your impression of the EVO and EA pairing.


----------



## marvin3003

@EffectAudio 
Is effect audio busy with developing more ConX adapters?   for ier-z1r, ie900 for example. I know that the MMCX will fit ie900 and maybe also the z1r but when I spend €2000 on IEMs I dont want to  fiddle around. Maybe you can connect the cable to the iem  and then you find out you are not able to get it lose again.
I can also imagine that third parties are going to jump on these adapters and make a whole range for it.


----------



## riverground

marvin3003 said:


> @EffectAudio
> Is effect audio busy with developing more ConX adapters?   for ier-z1r, ie900 for example. I know that the MMCX will fit ie900 and maybe also the z1r but when I spend €2000 on IEMs I dont want to  fiddle around. Maybe you can connect the cable to the iem  and then you find out you are not able to get it lose again.
> I can also imagine that third parties are going to jump on these adapters and make a whole range for it.


The ConX won’t have any problem with the IE900 as I’ve used it a lot when I had it in house. It was easy to remove especially using the Final MMCX removal tool. On the IER-Z1R though, it’s gonna be trickier. I had no problems with mine, but I can see others that have a tighter MMCX connector to have a harder time removing it. It would be nice if they’d make one that fits the IER recessed connectors with notch or lip that would make it easier to remove. They’ve added an IPX module recently so it’s just a matter or time and demand I guess. We’ll see. Maybe there’s gonna be a FitEar connector as well in the works. Looking forward to the future of ConX.


----------



## Jeffyue

riverground said:


> The ConX won’t have any problem with the IE900 as I’ve used it a lot when I had it in house. It was easy to remove especially using the Final MMCX removal tool. On the IER-Z1R though, it’s gonna be trickier. I had no problems with mine, but I can see others that have a tighter MMCX connector to have a harder time removing it. It would be nice if they’d make one that fits the IER recessed connectors with notch or lip that would make it easier to remove. They’ve added an IPX module recently so it’s just a matter or time and demand I guess. We’ll see. Maybe there’s gonna be a FitEar connector as well in the works. Looking forward to the future of ConX.


And a RCX connector as well please....


----------



## twister6

Jeffyue said:


> And a RCX connector as well please....



But most of the FirAudio  M-series and VxV releases (under Project Perfection) had mmcx connectors, and their new Xenon series is 2pin.  I think RCX was a great attempt, gotta give Bogdan big props for creativity and innovation, but it just didn't catch on because audiophiles are fully vested into 2pin cables.


----------



## aaf evo

twister6 said:


> But most of the FirAudio  M-series and VxV releases (under Project Perfection) had mmcx connectors, and their new Xenon series is 2pin.  I think RCX was a great attempt, gotta give Bogdan big props for creativity and innovation, but it just didn't catch on because audiophiles are fully vested into 2pin cables.



I wish pentaconn would take off as a connector, it is SO much better than 2 pin. 😭


----------



## feverfive

I despise 2-pin, but the bulk of hobbyists have spoken loud and clear on this topic.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Well, as a group we've almost killed 2.5, why not 2-pin next?


----------



## michaelpunym (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi head-fiers, would EA Ares2+ a good cable paired with VE Erlkonig, or any other options available? I would love a non-fatiguing smooth treble and lively vocals. Thanks in advance!


----------



## twister6

michaelpunym said:


> Hi head-fiers, would EA Ares2+ a good cable paired with VE Erlkonig, I would love a non-fatiguing smooth treble and lively vocals. Thanks in advance!



Nothing is wrong with Ares2+, great cable, but it is older and discontinued model (at least, no longer listed on EA site).  You have multi-kilobuck flagship IEM, I would treat it to something more higher end to match its performance, something like Leo II octa would be a good pair up, that cable helps to maintain the natural tonality.  One thing to be aware, I noticed that Erl sockets are not very friendly with many 2pin 0.78mm connectors.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

twister6 said:


> Nothing is wrong with Ares2+, great cable, but it is older and discontinued model (at least, no longer listed on EA site).  You have multi-kilobuck flagship IEM, I would treat it to something more higher end to match its performance, something like Leo II octa would be a good pair up, that cable helps to maintain the natural tonality.  One thing to be aware, I noticed that Erl sockets are not very friendly with many 2pin 0.78mm connectors.


I second this; I have a Leo/Thor combination cable that's one of my all-time favorite cables.


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi guys, check out the final post on the 'X' before the reveal:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/play-spotthex-with-effect-audio.959009/#post-16578938


----------



## mvvRAZ

EffectAudio said:


> Hi guys, check out the final post on the 'X' before the reveal:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/play-spotthex-with-effect-audio.959009/#post-16578938


Looking forward to it, been loving the Centurion (impressions/review post coming soon)


----------



## gLer

*ConX saved my Cardas cable*

Hey guys (and gals). I just wanted to pop in to share my experience with @EffectAudio's ConX modular IEM connector system. 

This is a short review (of sorts), but also a first-hand account of the process of getting one of my favourite cables of all time - a custom-made Cardas Clear cable by @doctorjuggles - converted to ConX. 





*What's ConX? *

Probably a silly question given this is the EA cables thread, but for the benefit of newcomers, ConX is Effect Audio's take on a modular IEM connector system that allows you to easily share a single cable between different IEMs with different connectors types. 

At the time of writing, the standard ConX system ships with one each of 2-pin (0.78mm), MMCX, A2DC and Pentaconn Ear (p-Ear) Connector modules. There's also a new 'ConX Reserve' option that ships with two each of the 2-pin and MMCX connectors, those being the two most popular IEM connector types on the market. 

The two-part ConX system incorporates a female connector on the cable side into which a male screw-type connector, which comprises the termination part, firmly attaches. Once attached to each other, the resulting connector is only slightly larger than most standard IEM connectors, so doesn't add any unnecessary bulk to your cable or IEM. 




ConX is currently available in a silver/chrome and a semi-gloss anodised black finish, though I'm unsure if Effect Audio has any plans of offer other finish options, which could be quite cool for customised designs. 

*Why ConX*

I can't speak for anyone else, but for me the real value of ConX became clear when I bought a new IEM (Sennheiser's IE 900) that not only had a different termination to the bespoke high-end Cardas cables I recently had made (MMCX, with my cables being 2-pin terminated), it also had non-standard MMCX sockets that didn't support most standard cables (or 2-pin to MMCX adapters, for that matter).

Lo and behold, I read on this forum that ConX's MMCX connectors were one of the few that perfectly matched the IE 900. I also read on this forum that Effect Audio offered a refit service converting third party cables to ConX, and since I wanted to upgrade the IE 900's stock cable with my custom Cardas, this was an ideal solution without having to go back to the drawing board or invest in a new cable (at a significantly higher cost than the ConX conversion). 




*How to ConX*

If you have a cable you think would benefit from the ConX treatment, the quickest way to arrange a conversion is to drop them an email at info@effectaudio.com, or better yet, PM @EffectAudio. I did the latter, and within a few days of friendly chatter, had a DHL label emailed to me for my cable pickup from Tatooine Cape Town to Singapore. 

A full ConX conversion will set you back $50, plus $30 for labour on your custom/non-EA cable, plus shipping. You're probably in for ~$200 if you live in a far flung city like I do, but it should be a fair bit cheaper if you're from Asia, the US or Australia. 

The longest part of the process was a stoppage at my local customs office, which ended up delaying the shipment by a week (my fault for picking the wrong export option). Once it reached Singapore, Effect Audio quoted me three to five business days for completion - it took exactly five days. Then it was a quick trip back (incredibly less than three days door to door in my case) and I had my newly-ConXed Cardas cable in hand. 




For the record, I chose the black Reserve version for my black hardware cable, and the result is nothing short of stunning. Not only was the quality of the refit faithful to the cable itself (and if you're familiar with @doctorjuggles' work, you'll know all about his meticulous craftsmanship), the connectors are even better than the originals they replaced (and obviously far more versatile). 

From what I can see the connectors are gold plated and very smoothly finished off. The cable-side connectors sit flush without any visible glue residue, but I would have appreciated some clear left/right markings to make quick swaps easier - even though it's easy enough to see which side is which by aligning the connector notch.

My cable was returned to me vacuum sealed in a branded Effect Audio bag, along with a small carry case for the spare connectors. My original (now removed) 2-pin plugs were also returned to me unharmed. 




Inside the case, Effect Audio provides a silver key that catches into two small notches in the removable connectors to help loosen them. Simply align the hole in the key with the connectors, and gently turn it anti-clockwise until you feel it turn. Then remove the key and continue manually twisting the connector with your fingertips until it comes loose. 

I find that you don't need to use the key to 'lock' the replaced connectors in place. Just turn them, carefully, clockwise, and they should align perfectly with the angle of the ear guide (if your cable has one). 

*Closing thoughts*

I've enjoyed several sessions with my 'new' ConX Cardas cable, and can happily report there's absolutely zero quality loss with ConX compared to the original 2-pin connection to my Legend X IEMs. Switching connectors, not only does the MMCX option fit seamlessly on the IE 900, the Cardas is a significant sonic and ergonomic upgrade over the stock cable. 

You may or may not be in the '_cables make a difference_' camp, but it's not a stretch to say ConX made a massive difference to the usability and versatility of a cable I consider among the very best I've used. At a fraction of the original cost of the cable, it was a small price to pay for extending the life of my cable and enhancing the enjoyment of my existing IEMs in the bargain. 

Better yet, I'm safe in the knowledge I can now use this cable for future IEMs too. In fact, I can't see myself investing in another high-end cable without giving it the ConX treatment from the start.**




**_When you buy from one of Effect Audio's own range of cables you can add a ConX system of your choice for $30 as part of your order. _


----------



## feverfive

^^I've likewise considered having a cable made and then sending to EA for the ConX conversion.  I'm just so damn lazy, hahahaha.


----------



## gLer

feverfive said:


> ^^I've likewise considered having a cable made and then sending to EA for the ConX conversion.  I'm just so damn lazy, hahahaha.


I usually am too but they really make it very easy, especially if you use DHL.


----------



## Neo16 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hello everyone
I have spoken to effect audio about the suitable pairing for my Audiofly AF1120 mk2 with mmcx connection. While it has been very helpful, I was wondering if someone actually had the IEM and made the suitable pairing. Unfortunately with Covid in Sydney we are still in lockdown and no luck with auditions. The iem are fantastic and provide great balanced sound and I would like to keep that sound signature.


----------



## deafenears

gLer said:


> If you have a cable you think would benefit from the ConX treatment, the quickest way to arrange a conversion is to


Didn't realise that EA still offered this service. I thought it was only during the initial launch of the ConX connectors.

Thanks for the write up, thanks @EffectAudio !


----------



## riverground

Neo16 said:


> Hello everyone
> I have spoken to effect audio about the suitable pairing for my Audiofly AF1120 mk2 with mmcx connection. While it has been very helpful, I was wondering if someone actually had the IEM and made the suitable pairing. Unfortunately with Covid in Sydney we are still in lockdown and no luck with auditions. The iem are fantastic and provide great balanced sound and I would like to keep that sound signature.


With the AF1120 MKII I’ve only used the Ares II pairing just to give it a bit more engagement.

What type of “adjustment” did you want out of the AF1120 MKII?



deafenears said:


> Didn't realise that EA still offered this service. I thought it was only during the initial launch of the ConX connectors.
> 
> Thanks for the write up, thanks @EffectAudio !


They still absolutely do. On the initial launch they actually had a really good deal for conversion to ConX. You’ll just be paying more now.


----------



## Neo16 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ideally I don’t want to tip the balance and just after a balanced sound. I have very positive experiences with hifi and cables and improvements can be had with aftermarket cables. At the moment looking at Eros 2 as the sweet spot price wise and materials used compared to the price of the iem.  Not sure if I want to go to Eros 2 + as I’m looking $449 vs $649. Before you know it incrementally you are looking at $1k.
Ares 2 pairing is there a tip in neutrality of the Af1120?


----------



## riverground

Neo16 said:


> Ideally I don’t want to tip the balance and just after a balanced sound. I have very positive experiences with hifi and cables and improvements can be had with aftermarket cables. At the moment looking at Eros 2 as the sweet spot price wise and materials used compared to the price of the iem.  Not sure if I want to go to Eros 2 + as I’m looking $449 vs $649. Before you know it incrementally you are looking at $1k.
> Ares 2 pairing is there a tip in neutrality of the Af1120?


I’ll have a go with the EVO series in a couple of days and see how they pair with the AF1120 MKII.

Unfortunately, I haven’t tried the Eros II yet so I am not able to comment on that but the Ares II maintains what I love about the AF1120 with some added sub-bass presence and added clarity and extension in the treble while keeping that lovely midrange tonality.


----------



## Neo16

Unfortunately evo is another $100 or so above  the Eros 2, not too keen on going further.
Any feedback on vogue series? The three are supposed to be the mirror or improved version. Ares II is the upgraded version for Maestro while Thor Silver II is an upgrade for Virtuoso and Eros II is for Grandioso.


----------



## Neo16 (Oct 2, 2021)

Very interesting about the ares 2, it’s $249 here in Oz. So a reasonable price, in a matter of speaking. Their range is extensive and each model has few tiers which can intrude into the next model range price wise. Makes it hard to choose without audition. I guess it’s the ultimate choice for tweaking the sound signature of the iem


----------



## Neo16

Originally I was recommended maestro as a first point of upgrade and ares2 seemed like the logical choice as that extra bit in terms of upgrade from that. Now after researching it’s not as clear anymore as to which to pick. The Vogue line or the next one up and most importantly which one  in the range for the AF1120


----------



## riverground

Neo16 said:


> Unfortunately evo is another $100 or so above  the Eros 2, not too keen on going further.
> Any feedback on vogue series? The three are supposed to be the mirror or improved version. Ares II is the upgraded version for Maestro while Thor Silver II is an upgrade for Virtuoso and Eros II is for Grandioso.





Neo16 said:


> Very interesting about the ares 2, it’s $249 here in Oz. So a reasonable price, in a matter of speaking. Their range is extensive and each model has few tiers which can intrude into the next model range price wise. Makes it hard to choose without audition. I guess it’s the ultimate choice for tweaking the sound signature of the iem





Neo16 said:


> Originally I was recommended maestro as a first point of upgrade and ares2 seemed like the logical choice as that extra bit in terms of upgrade from that. Now after researching it’s not as clear anymore as to which to pick. The Vogue line or the next one up and most importantly which one  in the range for the AF1120


Yeah, at this point it’s good to try them out yourself if you have the means to.

So far from Effect Audio, I’ve only ever tried the EVO series, Ares II, Cleopatra, and the Janus B. The latter two haven’t been converted to ConX yet so I’m not sure how those would perform alongside the AF1120.

It’s your ears that would decide which one you’d like/prefer after all.


----------



## Sifo

riverground said:


> Yeah, at this point it’s good to try them out yourself if you have the means to.
> 
> So far from Effect Audio, I’ve only ever tried the EVO series, Ares II, Cleopatra, and the Janus B. The latter two haven’t been converted to ConX yet so I’m not sure how those would perform alongside the AF1120.
> 
> It’s your ears that would decide which one you’d like/prefer after all.


If you wanna try Eros 2 I do have one, if we ever meet up ^^


----------



## Edyeded86

Hi folks,

wonder if you guys can help me to find a good cable/pairing for my Solaris 2020 (with DX300 - AMP 12).

was thinking about getting ConX version so that I can switch between cables in the future (looking at re-buying u12t in future).thanks all.


----------



## riverground

Sifo said:


> If you wanna try Eros 2 I do have one, if we ever meet up ^^


We still really have to plan this out 😂


----------



## Edyeded86

riverground said:


> With the AF1120 MKII I’ve only used the Ares II pairing just to give it a bit more engagement.
> 
> What type of “adjustment” did you want out of the AF1120 MKII?
> 
> ...


Where/who do I request this service from (converting pre owned cable to conx)?


----------



## EffectAudio

Edyeded86 said:


> Where/who do I request this service from (converting pre owned cable to conx)?


Feel free to send an email to info@effectaudio.com 

-Nic


----------



## riverground

Edyeded86 said:


> Where/who do I request this service from (converting pre owned cable to conx)?


Here’s your answer given by a legend 😉 


EffectAudio said:


> Feel free to send an email to info@effectaudio.com
> 
> -Nic


----------



## Edyeded86

Hi all,

can conx consumers confirm that there is no degradation to sound?

If there are any noticeable changes, it’d be good to hear from you

thanks 

E


----------



## mvvRAZ

Edyeded86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> can conx consumers confirm that there is no degradation to sound?
> 
> ...


ConX is a lovely system, I'm thinking of PMing EA soon to send in a bunch of cable for re-termination


----------



## infinitejustice

Edyeded86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> can conx consumers confirm that there is no degradation to sound?
> 
> ...


I have several EA cables on conx (and plan to reterminate some other non-EA cable to conx once I stop being lazy and drop by EA office) I don't notice any sound degradation, the EA cables perform superbly compare to other competing brands. 


That said, conx is not without issue, especially with mmcx , because the mmcx connector can be rotated, sometime the conx comes loose slightly without me knowing, then I hear sound issue, once I diagnose and found that conx was loose, and tighten it, then it all works as normal.  So if you use conx with mmcx iem, I'd encourage tightening it real good and check frequently.  No problem with 2pin so far.  (you notice immediately if it comes loose with 2pin since it doesn't rotate normally.


----------



## gLer

Edyeded86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> can conx consumers confirm that there is no degradation to sound?
> 
> ...


None at all. EA use it for their own high-end cables so you can rest assured it's transparent.


----------



## Edyeded86

infinitejustice said:


> I have several EA cables on conx (and plan to reterminate some other non-EA cable to conx once I stop being lazy and drop by EA office) I don't notice any sound degradation, the EA cables perform superbly compare to other competing brands.
> 
> 
> That said, conx is not without issue, especially with mmcx , because the mmcx connector can be rotated, sometime the conx comes loose slightly without me knowing, then I hear sound issue, once I diagnose and found that conx was loose, and tighten it, then it all works as normal.  So if you use conx with mmcx iem, I'd encourage tightening it real good and check frequently.  No problem with 2pin so far.  (you notice immediately if it comes loose with 2pin since it doesn't rotate normally.


Thanks this is really helpful - I'll be using MMCX mostly so I'll make sure to check the connector often!


----------



## twister6

Edyeded86 said:


> Thanks this is really helpful - I'll be using MMCX mostly so I'll make sure to check the connector often!



It comes with a tool to tighten the connector, more secure then doing it by hand.


----------



## 548184 (Oct 4, 2021)

I only had brief experience with the ConX connector system, but I believe you can use the tool to tighten the base to the outer casing along with tightening the connector.

Once your 2-pin, MMCX, etc. connector is tight, if you hold the casing with one hand and tighten the connector with the other hand, it should tighten the base to the casing in parallel.  If your base is loose, it may cause your connector to loosen.  So both have to be tight with a bit of torque.  Just a bit.

The base is where the wiring is soldered.


----------



## 548184 (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks Effect Audio for offering a open system on the ConX where your not locked in to one vendor.  It could of easily been a closed system.

This has allowed me to build my dream IEM DIY cable with ConX on one end and WBT connectors on the other end:




Also, thanks for paying special attention to low resistance on the ConX connectors during the design phase.  For my desktop, I run Super Capacitors (ultra-low resistance), real-time kernel on my OS (ultra low resistance, low latency), run my OS all in RAM (ultra-low latency) and State of the Art oscillators.  So the whole chain has a consistent theme of low resistance, low latency from the kernel and now onto the ConX.  This allows for super fast transients and pro audio super fast bass.  ConX has given me comfort that I don't have to sacrifice a connector weakness it the chain with the underrated low resistance capabilities.



It was my first time purchasing directly from Effect Audio and you guys were wonderful during the whole sales process.  Previously, I just pick up Effect Audio from DMA Audio HK store when I'm in the hood but COVID has other plans.  Amazing flexibility too with the ConX.  I'm considering building headphone adapters for the A2DC ConX connector:


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Edyeded86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> can conx consumers confirm that there is no degradation to sound?
> 
> ...


I had @EffectAudio convert most of my cables to ConX and can confirm that it does not degrade the sound at all. It’s an excellent system and the service from EA is terrific and super friendly. A lovely bunch of people.


----------



## Neo16

Looks like will grab the Eros 2 for the audiofly af1120. Had a lot of help from Jane from Effect Audio and local retailer Minidisc in Sydney.


----------



## Edyeded86

Thanks all for comments. Interestingly, I also enquired about modular terminations, and Jane confirmed that they are upcoming soon!!  She told me to keep an eye out on the Facebook page!


----------



## Neo16

Bugger had to read another review, is it worth $120 difference between vogue grandioso and Eros 2? 😳


----------



## Chesty

Edyeded86 said:


> Thanks all for comments. Interestingly, I also enquired about modular terminations, and Jane confirmed that they are upcoming soon!!  She told me to keep an eye out on the Facebook page!


I asked about modular temerminations on this thread back in February and was told that "while this is definitely an exciting idea this won't come in the near future".  So I hope now that we are in October this is no longer considered the near future and modular terminations are indeed coming soon


----------



## Edyeded86

Chesty said:


> I asked about modular temerminations on this thread back in February and was told that "while this is definitely an exciting idea this won't come in the near future".  So I hope now that we are in October this is no longer considered the near future and modular terminations are indeed coming soon


Yes, pretty sure they are from what Jane told me!


----------



## Gavin C4 (Oct 7, 2021)

Seems like only one ring (cable from Effect Audio) had the Con X termination.   Might have to contact EA soon.


----------



## 548184 (Oct 7, 2021)

Ignore.  Nevermind, I'm going to let it go (solder type and variant question).


----------



## Frankie D

Gavin C4 said:


> Seems like only one ring (cable from Effect Audio) had the Con X termination.   Might have to contact EA soon.


Looks like your Leo 2 needs an IEM to go with it!


----------



## EffectAudio (Oct 10, 2021)

UWOTM888 said:


> Ignore.  Nevermind, I'm going to let it go (solder type and variant question).


Hey man, I thought it was a pretty good post and I recognise where you're coming from. If cables are already debatable for many, questions about the effect of solder is even more of a niche. But I also used to wonder the same when I had cables reterminated, and I know some manufacturers are very specific about which solder they use.

An example is the Eos cable a couple of years back, which was basically an Ares II with a different solder and plug. It had quite a different character, with a more neutral and uncoloured type of tonality similar to Code 51 and Caliburn Ti. So I would personally advocate that these individual components affect the sound and it is interesting to hear these differences.

Practically speaking however, it is nearly impossible for one company to use the same solder as the original when reterminating. This would mean contacting the other company and having a wide variety of types of solder on stock just for singular occasions. But other companies might be inclined to see this type of information as their trade secret and not be willing to share. So for these reasons it's not really possible to replicate as the original, and the company reterminating will probably use their own 'house solder'.

-Nic


----------



## 548184

EffectAudio said:


> Hey man, I thought it was a pretty good post and I recognise where you're coming from. If cables are already debatable for many, questions about the effect of solder is even more of a niche. But I also used to wonder the same when I had cables reterminated, and I know some manufacturers are very specific about which solder they use.
> 
> An example is the Eos cable a couple of years back, which was basically an Ares II with a different solder and plug. It had quite a different character, with a more neutral and uncoloured type of tonality similar to Code 51 and Centurion Ti. So I would personally advocate that these individual components affect the sound and it is interesting to hear these differences.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I'm old school, so when things don't add up it get the wheels spinning on what I would do in that situation.  I know what I would do, so I dropped the question.  But I'm glad to have the validation from a manufacturer's perspective and as you as an individual from your heavy past experiences.

That's a pretty amazing example with the exact same cable, but the only variables that change are the solder and the plug.  Thanks, now I'm more paranoid as everything matters in this hobby.  You had me at neutral and uncoloured.

Yes, I can't see cable manufacturer's sharing their 'house solder' info with one another.  So I see that risk in having a third-party re-terminate as it will no longer be the original product that they purchased when they get it back.  That's why it doesn't add up to save a few bucks and hassle.  You originally purchase that product for it's magic properties, but you potentially strip that away once you go third-party.


----------



## Neo16 (Oct 9, 2021)

Finally got the Eros 2, letting the cable and the Audiofly AF1120 run in on my hifi rig. So far a nice change compared to the stock. The only thing is, it’s too nice to be out and about with it.


----------



## jcdreamer

I'm out and about with my Janus D frequently.  I anticipate doing the same with my newly acquired Code 51.  Just make sure you stay out of the hood.


----------



## Neo16

Just curious what people are using with an iPhone. While camera kit and dragonfly is nice, ergonomics not the best due to how the whole thing attaches to the phone. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Gavin C4

Very nice color combination. Yes it is an luxury product but totally worth it with all the glory.


----------



## Edyeded86

Neo16 said:


> Just curious what people are using with an iPhone. While camera kit and dragonfly is nice, ergonomics not the best due to how the whole thing attaches to the phone.
> Any thoughts?


DD hifi have a cool little lightening connector (with 3.5mm or 2.5mm balanced). Also, check out audirect atom 2.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Gavin C4 said:


> Very nice color combination. Yes it is an luxury product but totally worth it with all the glory.


An amazing cable!


----------



## Sifo

Anyone who's gotten an EA cable reterminated/repaired by EA speak on the experience? Expensive? Easy? I gotta get both done.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

EffectAudio said:


> Hey man, I thought it was a pretty good post and I recognise where you're coming from. If cables are already debatable for many, questions about the effect of solder is even more of a niche. But I also used to wonder the same when I had cables reterminated, and I know some manufacturers are very specific about which solder they use.
> 
> An example is the Eos cable a couple of years back, which was basically an Ares II with a different solder and plug. It had quite a different character, with a more neutral and uncoloured type of tonality similar to Code 51 and Caliburn Ti. So I would personally advocate that these individual components affect the sound and it is interesting to hear these differences.
> 
> ...



Nic, which cable do you recommend if you want a little “thickness” or romance (mids emphasis)?


----------



## gLer

Sifo said:


> Anyone who's gotten an EA cable reterminated/repaired by EA speak on the experience? Expensive? Easy? I gotta get both done.


Yes, I had mine ConXed and the experience was excellent (and not too expensive). Scroll back in this thread and you'll see my mini-review.


----------



## Edyeded86

gLer said:


> Yes, I had mine ConXed and the experience was excellent (and not too expensive). Scroll back in this thread and you'll see my mini-review.


My experience was also excellent when I had mine ConXed too..


----------



## Neo16

Ended up getting the questyle M12, with lightning to usb-c cable from the iPhone. Nice portable package with Eros2 and audiofly AF1120.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Sifo said:


> Anyone who's gotten an EA cable reterminated/repaired by EA speak on the experience? Expensive? Easy? I gotta get both done.


I've had about 30 cables reterminated by EA. They provide an excellent, very friendly service at a very reasonable cost.


----------



## Sifo

Thanks guys, already got in touch with them, very fast replies.


----------



## EffectAudio (Oct 19, 2021)

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Nic, which cable do you recommend if you want a little “thickness” or romance (mids emphasis)?


It's a good question that is always quite difficult to answer: what is a good cable for mids? Generally speaking cables mostly tend to affect the bass or treble, rather than the mids directly. The midrange tone can for instance be warmer or brighter as a result of the treble or bass (or cleaner or more highly resolved), but cables very rarely add more body or forwardness in a way to make the overall sound more midcentric so to speak.

The most simple answer to adding thickness and romance is probably looking at copper cables. Ares II+ will add a sufficient amount of mid- and upper-bass, resulting in a thicker and warmer sound. However, it is mostly driven by the bass, rather the midrange itself. The thickness in turn will affect the transparency and separation. A cleaner route would be Thor Silver II+, where the increased bass also adds thickness to the sound, but in a more neutral and transparent way, although it is still on the warmer side for a silver.

Because it is difficult to really put mids in the spotlight with cables, I'd personally look more in the direction of tone when it comes to 'romance'. Three interesting options that come to mind are Eros II 8w (soon to be phased out), EVO10 and Janus D.

Eros II has a lightly warm tone, an intricate balance between the copper and silver wires that gives the mids and upper mids a very classic version of a neutral/natural tone, with a subtle treble sparkle. Janus D is a sort of improved version, also having a warm and natural tone in the mids with a touch of sparkle in the lower treble, alongside higher resolution and improved staging and separation. Neither will specifically add midrange presence so to speak, but the natural tone gives the mids a more romantic touch.

EVO10 is also an interesting option as it has a very pleasant tone that is perhaps on the brighter side but still quite natural (a bit like Centurion). I find the mids have a beautiful tone. Even though they are not necessarily more present or forward, they are somewhat in the spotlight because the treble is quite smooth. However, it is more of a balanced sound where the mids are coherent with the treble, rather than the mids being particularly emphasised.

This is also the case when you look at the top tier cables like Horus, Code 51 and Centurion: their quality is in the general tone and technical performance. The mids are great, but there is not a specific emphasis on them; it is more that the overall sound is elevated to a higher level.

So long story short, I find it quite difficult to really pinpoint a cable for its mids  But depending on what type of sound you're looking for maybe EVO10 or Janus D are good options.

-Nic


----------



## EffectAudio

Neo16 said:


> Ended up getting the questyle M12, with lightning to usb-c cable from the iPhone. Nice portable package with Eros2 and audiofly AF1120.


Nice man, what do you think of the Questyle so far? I've seen the name somewhere but haven't read anything about it so far.


----------



## Neo16

EffectAudio said:


> Nice man, what do you think of the Questyle so far? I've seen the name somewhere but haven't read anything about it so fa


It’s great very small, will do hi-res beyond 96k compared to dragonfly and no need for camera kit with iOS. Basically works out just part of the Eros2 cable.


----------



## EffectAudio

*Centurion interconnect / pigtail adaptor*






Following the success of our latest flagship Centurion, we received increasing demands for additional accessories to increase the versatility of Centurion in daily use. The Centurion adaptors were the ideas that was conceptualized from these requests. Forged with the same high standards we previously set for our flagship, the interconnect adaptor allows you to enjoy the exquisite sound of Centurion directly from your digital audio player or converter, while the Centurion pigtail adaptor allows you to adapt the Centurion’s default standard 4.4mm termination to a 2.5mm termination.





The adaptor is braided with the same industry’s first UP-OCC Gold-plated Silver Gold Alloy wire used in Centurion. The wires of the Centurion adaptor are similarly wrapped with the EA Ultraflexi insulation, which results in a smoother and more flexible adaptor - resulting in the supple and luxurious feel which our loyal users of EA products are familiar with.





To match the top-tier performance of the Centurion braiding, the ten centimeter long adaptor uses the 4.4mm female Pentaconn connector along with the 2.5mm/3.5mm P-Squared male termination jack. Both plugs are built with palladium-plated copper to ensure minimal signal loss and highly stable signal transmission.





The aesthetics of the 26 AWG 8 wires adaptor closely follows the style of the Centurion sporting the similar titanium casing on both ends of the termination to ensure the adaptor is not just portable, but stylish as well.

Since the Effect Audio experience wouldn’t be complete without an elegant carrying pouch, we have included a black leather pouch which is lightweight and portable while putting the Centurion cable-based adaptor on display.





*Product Specifications*
Adopting Centurion Strand

26 AWG 8 Wires
Gold Plated Silver Gold Alloy UP-OCC
7 core-bundling
Multi-sized stranding
EA Ultraflexi™ Insulation
Pentaconn official 4.4mm plugs
High-end PSquared 2.5mm/3.5mm plug 
Polished, Sandblasted and CNC titanium shell
Cable Length: 10cm

*Types of Specifications：*
 2.5-2.5mm, 2.5-3.5mm, 2.5-4.4mm, 3.5-3.5mm, 3.5-4.4mm, 4.4-4.4mm 

※For special plug specification needs, please drop us an email at Info@effectaudio.com

RRP: US$999
Click here to find out more: https://bit.ly/2Xy6IFp


----------



## gLer

Hey guys, thought you might enjoy my review of EA's seductive Cleopatra, which you'll find *here*. 

As always, allow me to tempt you with some audio porn...


----------



## EffectAudio (Oct 21, 2021)

gLer said:


> Hey guys, thought you might enjoy my review of EA's seductive Cleopatra, which you'll find *here*.
> 
> As always, allow me to tempt you with some audio porn...


Consider me tempted

Excellent piece of writing and beautiful pics, thanks for sharing mate!

-Nic


----------



## Frankie D

EffectAudio said:


> *Centurion interconnect / pigtail adaptor*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$1,000.00 for a pigtail adapter?  I like your stuff, but that is really high for an adapter.  What would it cost to just upgrade the cable to con ex?


----------



## Damz87

Frankie D said:


> $1,000.00 for a pigtail adapter?  I like your stuff, but that is really high for an adapter.  What would it cost to just upgrade the cable to con ex?


Agreed. That’s a rip off imo. I think the centurion comes with ConX as standard?


----------



## Neo16

Not everything is for everyone


----------



## EffectAudio

Damz87 said:


> Agreed. That’s a rip off imo. I think the centurion comes with ConX as standard?


Yes ConX is standard.


----------



## EffectAudio (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi guys,

EA will be making some interesting announcements next Friday. One of them is that I will be hosting a series of sessions on sound analysis as a sort of service to connect with our customers.

In the first session I will start with the very basics, like how to start approaching sound analysis using different methods and music. If there’s sufficient interest we’ll move on to more general topics such as analyzing individual components such as the bass, midrange and treble, before moving on to the real fun stuff such as resolution, separation, and matching sound to specific frequencies.

The series will be in the form of livestreams, starting next Saturday the 30th at 2 pm CET via Facebook. You can join us via this link. They'll be roughly 20 mins and you're welcome to ask any questions.

Hope to see you there.

-Nic


----------



## Gavin C4

Centurion is really the way to go


----------



## Gavin C4

EffectAudio said:


> *Centurion interconnect / pigtail adaptor*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As an happy user of the Centurion, who started to play with pigtail since Mars Leonidas Bespoke, I would doubt the length and price of the Centurion pigtail.


----------



## EffectAudio (Oct 25, 2021)

Join us for our Livestream Event Challenge this Friday at 1200 UTC (8PM Singapore time) and win prizes!

By simply answering questions on our livestream, you can win exciting Effect Audio products. No purchase necessary!

We will be unlocking new prizes with every 100 participants joining our livestream. So, what are you waiting for? Get your friends to join us this Friday!

**********

Instructions:

1. Follow Axiom by Effect Audio’s Facebook page and Instagram account (@Axiombyeffectaudio).

2. Sign up for the Livestream here: https://www.facebook.com/events/3037046843176544

3. Share with and invite your friends!

4. First one to correctly answer within the chat/comments will win prizes!


----------



## Sifo

No Facebook for me so I wish everyone the best of luck, and thanks for the generosity EA


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi guys, just reminder we will go live with the first session in 20 mins. 

Hope to see you there!

-Nic


----------



## gLer (Oct 30, 2021)

EffectAudio said:


> Hi guys, just reminder we will go live with the first session in 20 mins.
> 
> Hope to see you there!
> 
> -Nic


I'm on FB but nothing is streaming...?

Edit: my bad, was on the wrong page!

Edit 2: thanks Nic, nice session.


----------



## dhc0329 (Oct 31, 2021)

I had my Odin hooked up to Code 51 before and moved to PWA First Time for better result. Noticeable improvement in resolution and dynamics, but I want to try out Centurion
for even better result, so I just ordered one from Musictek tonight. Oooh I can't wait. Anyone having Odin on Centurion to share your thought on the combo?


----------



## Iridian (Nov 1, 2021)

dhc0329 said:


> I had my Odin hooked up to Code 51 before and moved to PWA First Time for better result. Noticeable improvement in resolution and dynamics, but I want to try out Centurion
> for even better result, so I just ordered one from Musictek tonight. Oooh I can't wait. Anyone having Odin on Centurion to share your thought on the combo?


Hi dhc.

Well, you won't be disappointed. I am pretty sure about this.

Today, I'll try to post my own review about my recently purchased Centurion about two months ago.

Although the cable is pretty expensive it was worth investing the money as most of the guys dealing with topics like these tend not to watch out for best prices but for best sound experiences.

Regards


----------



## dhc0329

Iridian said:


> Hi dhc.
> 
> Well, you won't be disappointed. I am pretty sure about this.
> 
> ...



Thanks bro and look forward to your real life feedback. Yes, I am willing to sell my kidney for that tiny bit of improvement.


----------



## EffectAudio

*EFFECT AUDIO Rebranded: reinventing audio, empowering you to listen differently*

We relentlessly push to recreate classics and rewrite possibilities to shape your music experience.

From 2009 to 2021, we have “changed” yet very much remained the same.

We will be showcasing ourselves with a refreshed branding to continue our belief in the empowerment of EFFECT, while upholding the brand values that we have held in our hearts for the past 12 years.

*SOUND
DESIGN
PERFECTION*



12 years since the founding of *EFFECT AUDIO*, we decided to revamp our branding.

In addition to upgrading the brand’s image, we have also expanded our product categories by introducing the earphone category.

We will be using our “new look” and passion for portable audio products to explore further possibilities in the future.

Reinventing audio, empowering you to listen differently.

*01 [ BRAND NEW LOGO ]*

We have made some integration and upgrades based on our original logo.

We kept our most iconic [E] ICON which also represents the power of EFFECT.

The whole *EFFECT AUDIO* branding has revamped from complication to simplification; we will be using the most concise way to represent our core branding.

Both the [E] ICON and *EFFECT AUDIO* are highly recognizable.









*02 [ BRAND SLOGAN ]*





*SOUND
DESIGN
PERFECTION*

These are EFFECT AUDIO’s resolute values.

*SOUND*

Paying attention to every subtle change in sound with utmost professionalism, to endow every product with vitality. Detail is the key to everything.

*DESIGN*

Many have often wondered, “It’s only an audio cable, is it necessary to design it exquisitely?”

Our answer is always a doubtless *YES.*

To us, each element in the audio system is not simply supposed to act or be treated as a tool, but should aspire to the highest quality in life.

*PERFECTION*

Our fiery passion, paying attention to every detail, and pushing perfection are the keys to the success of EFFECT AUDIO.





*03 [ BRAND NEW VI COLOUR PALATTE ]*

Colour represents the personality of the brand.

We chose black and white as our main colours to express the classic look of EFFECT AUDIO.

The main colour will be supported with 3 different hues of grey to enhance the layering and add a hint of metallic copper to act as an embellishment. This will put forth the ultimate simplicity while refraining from being monotonous.





*04 [ A Revitalised New Brand Image ]*

Following the upgrade of the brand image a series of peripheral products from our official website will also be revamped, such as the product packaging, gift packs and greeting cards. All new products will correspond with the EFFECT AUDIO branding concept.

There will be more surprises to come.

Stay tuned!




















*Tell us which brand new EFFECT AUDIO themed item do you like best?

We will be selecting 20 lucky people to give away a brand new EA themed mystery item!*


----------



## Andricop

Notebook is great!


----------



## gLer

The new website is very slick. Well done on the rebranding...never an easy exercise.


----------



## Imusicman

I’m a sucker for anything copper & black


----------



## Dbriv

I like the Centurion.🙂


----------



## zuber (Nov 1, 2021)

I like the Notebook. Black and white, simple yet ellegant!


----------



## HarveyLowis

i like the tote bag...


----------



## Iridian (Nov 1, 2021)

Dear Effect Audio fans,

based upon my previous announcement 1st impressions on Effect Audio Centurion vs. Code 51 I want to share with you my impressions after several weeks of intensive listening rehearsals on my audio chain consisting of iBasso DX220 MAX, Effect Audio A18t and Effect Audio Centurion.

Before I come to the details let me please mention the following facts:

I am a regular customer at Effect Audio.
Writing this review is based upon my own ambition to share my experiences with everyone, who might be interested in the Centurion cable. Reason for my ambition is: I was also always thankful towards others having shared their experiences and wrote reviews on the internet upon certain pieces of goods, which are hard to get for trials/tests/review purposes. So, I hope I can give at least something back to you as well
I have not been paid or rewarded in any kind of way for my review by Effect Audio.
With this review I want to express my personal and honest opinion about the Centurion cable.

It all started on Effect Audio's website with an enquiry about that cable because buying it from scratch by just configuring some options and then clicking the purchase button is not how it's meant to work. No, here we have something for which you must start an enquiry upon which you will be very soon contacted by a sales representative. This purchasing process is already designed with an understatement, which very well matches the product value and exclusivity of the Centurion cable and gives the potential customer an impression that he is not about to buy some kind of ordinary HiFi piece here. The mindset and the demand from Effect Audio side towards themselves is great and highly appreciated!

After getting in touch with one of Effect Audio's sales coordinators a longer story started. To summarize the experiences with Effect Audio in general and with their sales team I want to mention first of all the following points

The Effect Audio team in general with no exception is very kind, customer-oriented and uncomplicated in the way they support potential or existing customers with consultancy upon their offered products and customer issues. This is not restricted to the top end notch of their products and not limited to long-term customers.
The Effect Audio team is not only uncomplicated in arranging cable trials with even really expensive cables to be sent around half of the world within a few days but also very professional in dealing with customer issues and communication.
To point if out right away. I generally collected one of my very best experiences with Effect Audio purchasing an expensive good from them compared to other manufactures of HiFi High-End equipment in a total of 27 years now since I very much fell into love with High End HiFi equipment contacting quote some shops and manufactures within that time frame.

At this point I want to express my special gratitude and admiration for Effect Audio's sales representative *Jane*, who not only was very patient in answering all my thousand questions in between of the four weeks since we started our communication until confirming the package had been sent to me via DHL Express stating the shipment tracking number. In my case she impersonates very much the characteristics of the sales team at Effect Audio I already mentioned. Even when having issues with the bank transfer of the billing amount she was very cooperative. The best in customer-orientation and customer satisfaction I've seen up to now.

Consultancy by Effect Audio upon the topic _*Which cable suits best for my setup?*_ is also awesome.

A manufacturer I can really recommend...

Ok, finished now with the sweets and flowers for the start of this review.

Unpacking Experience​I received my package within three days being sent via airmail from Singapore about a distance of ~10.000 km. No damages harmed the quite big package on its way. Moreover, it was packed and taped very thoroughly/carefully. Well done as well @Jane and colleagues!

Before writing too much I want to share some pictures with you about my unpacking experience because pictures do tell more than 1.000 words. I can just say it was a small kind of adventure to unpack everything. This is also something that confirms and proves how seriously Effect Audio is taking care about the complete product impression towards the end customer on such a high end piece of audio hardware. It really qualifies for the High-End league inside the HiFi universe.

It all starts from pieces and grows... 









































































































Watching at the cable... It is a beauty. I had different other ones tested within my CIEM audio chain and this cable really had the most astonishing look my camera is not capable to show here that much. In case you look very closely to the cable you will see this sparking of this nice _*Gold Plated Silver Gold Alloy UP-OCC *_material being bundles together in seven cores at a diameter of 26 AWGs with a total of eight wires. The gold gives the sparkling in each of the strands and giving the cable in total a kind of golden shimmer looking a bit like copper. It's a beauty in my eyes.

In reality it looks much better than being shoot/photographed by a cheap mobile phone camera. It looks valuable. But, tbh, at that price tag, which I consider as being really high for a cable, even for a top notch cable like the Centurion, this valuable look should be taken for granted.


Audio setup / cable test candidates​Coming now to the more interesting and technical points. What components had been used for testing and reviewing the different cables?


DAP: iBasso DX220 MAX (please translate to English) with Android 8.1.0 with most recent and original firmware upgrade 1.02.143 by iBasso
CIEMs: 64audio A18t with apex M20 modules

cables candidates listened to on the reviewed audio chain:​
Effect Audio - Centurion (1st custom assembled and sold cable in 64" length in the world in that case)
Effect Audio - Code 51 (where is the link gone on their website?)
Effect Audio -  Leonidas II
Plussound X8 Series Custom Cable for In-Ear Monitors (Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz))

other IEM cables listened to up to now:​
64audio - premium cable
64audio - stock cable
Stefan Audio Art - Endorphin cable (unbalanced) playing on Shure SHA 900 together with IEMs Ultrasone IQ in the beginning being replaced by Shure's SE864 later and being fired by my mobile phone getting replaced later by an FiiO M11. So, for the office the setup should be the mobile phone + Shure SHA 900 + Shure SE846 and for home office the FiiO M11 trying to bring some sounds out of the the A18ts.

Sound impressions and comparisons​As you can see above in case you read from bottom to top, which is the exact order in which I improved my audio chain by the time, which was a time frame of four years in total. Target in my case being a music listener with a kind of high end listening attitude was to improve the setup step by step improving one part after the other always with a recognizable improvement in soundstage, clarity and tone quality. This way and not to step up the ladder in one step to the top end notch was is available on the DAP/CIEM/cable market, I tried not to lose pleasure on the new purchases too early. From my POV this worked out.

Ofc, by the time there are always updates and improvements available on the market, which keep the hunting for even better results interesting... But looking at the total price tag of my current audio chain you see on the last picture, I would say, it is ok for now not to invest more money that soon again. Possibly also because if my wife would know what I spent in total for that stuff, I would possible not have such pleasant upcoming weeks or months and would face nerve-wrecking discussions for the upcoming years.



As mentioned above it was no hurdle to get a cable audition/trial organized at Effect Audio's sales team. Easily and uncomplicated they sent to me (after a short negotiation phase) the Code 51 and Centurion, which was freshly released. Before Centurion had been released on the audio market I was about to arrange a cable audition between Code 51, Horus, Horus X and Leonidas II Octa.

As I was getting more and more the impression within the last two years, that Code 51 would possibly much more match my personal listening taste than a Horus/Horus X on my A18ts, I stopped any longer thinking about Horus and Horus X. Why was I thinking like that? It was because of the intermediate cable audition of a very nice listening experience gained by listening to the Leonidas II lent by my CIEM dealer for a few days. The sound stage delivered by that cable to my CIEMs together with the iBasso DAP was like a feeling sitting in the living room with a glass of good whisky and enjoying the good things in life. Coming to that later more detailed...


Before I come to the concrete one-on-one comparisons I want to emphasize the following:​Listening to specific audio devices is not something that is absolute. Every listener has its own taste and preferences and listening capabilities. From my experience >90% of music interested people don't even care about whether they are listening to music in an acceptable/good/very good/exceptional sound quality and don't recognize it as well. So, what we are discussing here in this post is something, which possibly interests ~10% of HiFi enthusiasts and of those 10% only a smaller part is really willing and capable to invest that much money and interested in winning the last 3-5% of what is possible in terms of quality and sound stage at current point in development.

What I am describing down below is my own personal listening taste and preferences and may not match and fit your own preferences and expectations on what you are searching for on certain HiFi devices/hardware. Fortunately, I have good ears and am able to recognize the differences between different IEMs at price tags above 2.000 USD as well as between cables of different price ranges. Otherwise, this complete journey wouldn't have made sense for me.

*So, before you really want to spend that much money for HiFi equipment I can only warmly recommend you, that you should always first arrange a listening audition of those devices you intend to buy and this you should do rather close to the setup you use at home.* What in my case was good and is a preferred sound stage might not be the same in your case. E.g. I know people preferring the A12ts towards the A18ts or the Harvey Audio Leylas or the Ultimate Ears UE Live/18+ or the Vision Ears VE8. *It all depends on personal tastes and preferences and listening capabilities!*

Btw, in my case the VE8 were very close to the A18ts in terms of sound quality and it not easy to decide into the direction of the A18ts because of the price difference, which is considerably high... In the end I am happy having chosen the 64audios instead of the Vision Ears. My personal listening taste is natural and neutral not inventing something into the soundstage, which is not really existing. I want to be able hear the breathing of each musician inside an big orchestra in case of small musical pauses (a so called Tacet) and this is what my the iBasso together with the A18ts and the Centurion is able to deliver. More related to that later.

The one-on-ones​Constant HiFi assets:

DAP: iBasso DX220 MAX (please translate to English) with Android 8.1.0 with most recent and original firmware upgrade 1.02.143 by iBasso
CIEMs: 64audio A18t with apex M20 modules
music files:
FLAC format 1.3.3, 16/24 bit resolution, 44.100 Hz/48.000 Hz sampling rate
using track and album gain calculation based via metaflac and comparable libraries

player driven at 90% output level (135 out of 150 steps)
player software:
Neutron MP 2.18.x (now running 2.18.5 just updated a few secs ago)
64bit sound processing enabled
DSP filter settings: Slow Roll-Off (minimum) -- default setting
Output Gain: low
Dither: enabled
Ultrasonic Filter: enabled
channels: Stereo
no equalizer adaptions (every band level at 0.0 db)


*Focusing now on the major four cable candidates in this review:*

*mid-price range/advanced cables -- *Plussound X8 Series Custom Cable for In-Ear Monitors (Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz))​
This cable guided me most of the time since I use the A18ts. It is a good entry cable to get an impression of what good in ears are capable to deliver as sound stage from well maintained and encoded HighRes audio files. Overall, I felt the cable was pretty good for the start but it always also felt to me as if the cable was limiting the capabilities of the A18ts. As long as I listened for a longer while to that cable it was OK for me as I was not used to something else.

The cable could deliver enough details and transparency/clarity in sound stage, while not sounding artificial, So, it always remained a solid companion for the entry stage to the advanced HiFi cable market. Lower and mid frequencies are well textured and not blurred too much although knowing, that the A18ts call for much more in that aspect. After now putting the cable back into my cupboard after months of listening pleasure on the iBasso and A18ts I would summarize the cable is more fitting to the mid ranged (C)IEMs between 1.000 - 2000 USD on a FiiO M11 instead of a very capable iBasso DX220.

As I knew I was not driving the optimal setup up to that point I was longing for some more cable auditions, which made me calling my CIEM dealer, who was proposing to send me their Leonidas II for some days...

upper price range -- Effect Audio -  Leonidas II​... I was happy to receive such kind of handcrafted masterpiece and sound quality as I had already read almost all available reviews on the internet about that cable. Switching to Leonidas II on the iBasso and the A18ts... And there it was.... The imaginary whisky in my throat, sitting on our sofa in the living room, closing the eyes only listening to what reached my inner ears as vibrations. I observed myself smiling again and again as this cable delivers to much body in its sound stage. It is a bit like listening to a tube amp in micro format . Not repeating too now much about what already had been written about that cable in countless reviews on the internet I want to summarize... that the cable is a very, very hot candidate for a not too expensive entry into the high end HiFi cable market for in ears. It matches very well the price tag vs. musical pleasure and the benefits in listing to the doubled priced Octa version is possibly in the area, where enthusiasts are longing for. A Leonidas II is a pretty good match for most of the neutral and more body-delivering IEMs while not delivering a very detailed and highly-resolving and transparent sound stage but focusing on delivering a very, very nice body to the sound stage most of you will surely fell in love with (I am pretty sure)! Still one of my hottest cable favorites.

high-end price range -- Effect Audio - Code 51​Nevertheless, as stupid and unreasonable I am, knowing myself.... I wanted to test those best pieces of high-end IEM cables available on the market aware of the highly and often praised sound stage resolving capabilities of the A18ts with their very neutral orientation delivering the sound very much like if you are sitting in the music studio next to the artist(s). This lead me to read more about a cable, which follows a completely different approach than the market trend in the IEM sector. The Code 51 is one of the kings in the high end cable sector, while not being at highest price tag (compared to a Horus (X), Centurion and others). A very interesting candidate, which very much felt to me like being the best suitable candidate for my audio chain and.... by the way was also directly recommended to be used by Effect Audio for my current setup and listening taste. Thanks for that recommendation @EffectAudio team for that!

Asking now the EA sales representative Jane to give me the option to test the cable 10k KM away from Singapore. It was no problem at all for EA to arrange something like that. A bit about negotiating the rental price for the audition period and that's it. A few days later I received the cable together with the Centurion one and the ConX adapters. Even this audition opportunity offered by EA is an awesome work on the customer side! *Again, a pleasure to be in contact with you @EffectAudio! Customer satisfaction pure!* Btw, summing up the total cable costs, which had been shipped around the world here with no bigger discussions.... And then think about it...

Switching now the cabling first to the Code 51 attached to the iBasso DAP and the A18ts.... And whoop... A well recognizable and noticeable increase in airiness, resolution, transparency and vividness in sound stage, which made me smiling again several times listening to the different instrumental and singing-oriented music files at high quality I selected for the audition. Putting the volume up and down again and again for the chorus passages of some refrain passages inside this and that song, because it is so much of a pleasure to listen to that cable. The cable is definitely worth its money! One of the very best cables on the market I would say. Due to its neutral appearance inside the audio chain it for sure is a perfect match for a lot of DAP to IEM combinations on the market! The price tag of the cable matches the rest of my audio chain's components quite well. So, the recommendation from @EffectAudio (Nic, was that you?) was very well chosen!

Hard to imagine that this cable can become beaten by another cable, I thought shortly before I switched to the Centurion cable...

top-end notch price range -- Effect Audio - Centurion​... Unpacking the cable from the cable audition package, which ofc was kept small and not as expansive as the end-customers' regular package shown in my pictures. Attaching now this interestingly, very solid and valuable looking cable with this sparking on its cable strands. Is it just something for the eyes without bringing some benefit to the sound stage? *No it is definitely not!* Reversing my playlist back to the 1st song I tested the Code 51 with and pressed the play button. No joke now.... It took me max. 10 seconds to experience what the difference in price tag between Code51 and Centurion is about to deliver as signal quality between DAP and CIEMs!

It was something I had not expected at all already testing here with cables costing already several thousands of USD. I expected a possible improvement about max. 5%... but it felt immediately like 10-15% improvement in transparency, structured sound stage, especially also in the lower frequencies but also in the upper frequency range. The mid ranges feel rather similar to the Code 51 but the difference becomes apparent in those lower and upper frequencies bringing the sound stage to a really new level. It is awesome, unbelievable what a cable can make out of an audio chain. A lot of people, I am pretty sure, would call me an idiot right now, but these are not the ones I am discussing those topics with.

What happened to the CIEMs when attaching the cable to the 64audio A18ts and switching on some music?
Precisely told... It is a feeling as if those In Ears really come to life right now. The sound stage is gaining sick a sick vividness. It is breathtaking! Never heard something like that before and never ever expected something like that! Without having heard other cables in a price range like that before... I would dare to say, this cable is one of the very best, if not currently the very best IEM cable on the HiFi market. *10 out of 10 points from my side!*

Everyone intending to setup a kickass and top end notch-wise IEM audio setup ignoring any price tags I can warmly recommend the Effect Audio Centurion cable... And even the EA sales representatives are rather confident, that it will take a while until this cable can become beaten by another competitor cable. I agree with them.

I am sitting here now since ~10 hours listening continuously to my current favorite songs (ofc with a lunch pause in between) and I enjoy this sound so, so much this cable together with the rest of the chain brings to my ears. I am not getting nerved by anything, which I don't like in the sound stage of different songs.... It's just pleasure all the time. That's what HiFi should be like.

Centurion in my eyes is world-class engineering at its topmost level in cables.

What comes next?​
I now am about to arrange the next trials to test with real HiFi equipment in the area of iFi audio iPro DSD Signature and IFI audio Pro iCan Signature within the next months somewhere not because this is a reasonable setup (the amps are much too powerful for such sensitive in ears) but more because to find out if another DSP processor with a different amp in the background is bringing even more details to the sound stage. I can hardly imagine, that this is possible. Lets see what the audition will be like. I'll report again if interest exists in the audience here.


Ok guys (and girls?), I'll leave you now. My wife already complained I spent the whole day (again) with music and this review... Should hiss the peace flag very soon I guess while having a day off work.

Looking forward to receive your comments.

Stay healthy and have fun.


----------



## Sifo

I LOVE collecting lapel pins. Can't wait to see you guys at the next show if I don't win


----------



## dhc0329

Iridian said:


> Dear Effect Audio fans,
> 
> based upon my previous announcement 1st impressions on Effect Audio Centurion vs. Code 51 I want to share with you my impressions after several weeks of intensive listening rehearsals on my audio chain consisting of iBasso DX220 MAX, Effect Audio A18t and Effect Audio Centurion.
> 
> ...



This would be a good bedtime read tonight.  I just got the cable myself and I can say I am completely satisfied with the performance it provides. It excels in clarity on top while preserving the smoothness and vibrancies. Extremely transparent and accurate. The cable does help toning down the harshness off upper mid treble of Odin I am using. This is the best BASS I've heard in Odin. I would choose Centurion over PWA First Times for bass presentation alone. Looks like EA put much effort in making the product look premium. The quality and marksmanship of supplied accessories are just freaking remarkable making me feel like I am about to indulge on something so precious. Best unboxing experience ever for sure but then do I really need the stuff? This cable stand looks so expensive but I am really not sure if I will ever use it.
This is just me but I rather have the price knock off 1K and just get this amazing cable in small leather pouch.  If sound matters, I am confident the cable will not disappoint anyone.  Btw are these extra stuff Iridian was showing off only for someone special?  I didn't get any.


----------



## Andricop

dhc0329 said:


> This is just me but I rather have the price knock off 1K and just get this amazing cable in small leather pouch


Ditto!


----------



## Iridian

dhc0329 said:


> This would be a good bedtime read tonight.  I just got the cable myself and I can say I am completely satisfied with the performance it provides. It excels in clarity on top while preserving the smoothness and vibrancies. Extremely transparent and accurate. The cable does help toning down the harshness off upper mid treble of Odin I am using. This is the best BASS I've heard in Odin. I would choose Centurion over PWA First Times for bass presentation alone. Looks like EA put much effort in making the product look premium. The quality and marksmanship of supplied accessories are just freaking remarkable making me feel like I am about to indulge on something so precious. Best unboxing experience ever for sure but then do I really need the stuff? This cable stand looks so expensive but I am really not sure if I will ever use it.
> This is just me but I rather have the price knock off 1K and just get this amazing cable in small leather pouch.  If sound matters, I am confident the cable will not disappoint anyone.  Btw are these extra stuff Iridian was showing off only for someone special?  I didn't get any.


Hi dhc. 

Regarding the extra stuff I received and you didn't... I can only guess, that the extra stuff you didn't receive might had been sent to new customers in general because they ordered within the 1st month after product launch. But as mentioned, this is only a guess as I don't really know the reason.

Have fun with the cable and enjoy.


----------



## EffectAudio (Nov 3, 2021)

We are proud to announce today the release of the Axiom and Axiom XP in-ear monitors (IEMs). Both IEMs feature a modular design called the MU (“Modular Unit”) system, with an interchangeable connector piece that allows users to connect either MMCX or CIEM (also known as “0.78mm 2-pin”) terminated cables to the IEMs. We believe that this is also the first passive IEM on the market to be packaged without a stock cable, as part of our new sustainability efforts for this decade.



After many weeks of questioning and posting about the mysterious entity called the “X”, the Axiom IEMs were finally revealed as the answer during a livestream that also showcased our new branding and roadmapped new services. Just like the livestream, the Axiom was fleshed out across three themes: “Sustainability”, “Versatility” and “Experience”.



Within each of the three themes, the IEMs pack in a number of features for users to uncover and experience. These range from using recyclable materials, having a non-fatiguing reference-class sound signature and ergonomic features that promote extended usage.




_“The reasons we do not include a stock cable with the Axiom are simple,” said Suyang Zou, our Founder. “Firstly, we do not want to include a substandard cable that is destined for the landfill and therefore very wasteful. Secondly, and perhaps more importantly, we want to encourage customers who already have cables from us or any other manufacturer to reuse what they have. However, even if you are in a position to be without access to such spare cables, we would also have a solution for you.” _

To counter the intended omission of a stock cable, we are making available a perpetual, opt-in cable bundle programme with every Axiom purchase from our online store. Axiom customers can look forward to a minimum of a 10% discount for every cable purchased with the Axiom, stretching up to 25% for either one of our three preferred pairings. For the launch period until early 2022, the Maestro, EVO10 and Cleopatra will be the first three designs to be offered under this “Preferred Pairing” arrangement.





As an IEM, the Axiom features oversized 12mm magnesium dynamic drivers and twinned Knowles balanced armature drivers for a hybrid, 2-way design. In addition, it also features a Hetian jade faceplate and a matte shell made from aluminium and titanium alloys. The Axiom XP goes further to include a polished shell and 12mm pure beryllium dynamic drivers. For our audiophile friends concerned about the sound, the target sound signature is to match that of most reference class IEMs available on the market.



Pre-orders for the Axiom has began, while The Axiom XP is currently slated to be released in early 2022. Prices for the Axiom and Axiom XP are US$1499 and US$2388 respectively, with the latter subject to further confirmation. Customers who are shopping from their preferred local dealers can also look forward to region-specific deals and product bundles as well. The IEMs ship with a one year limited-liability warranty, which will be extended by six months with every successful registration online.

Axiom Price: USD $1,499 
Axiom XP Price: USD $2,388 (Expected date for pre-order: January 2022, subject to confirmation.) 
Pre-order your Axiom here https://bit.ly/3nS6X7k


----------



## dhc0329 (Nov 12, 2021)

If there are two cables the music lovers gotz have, it would be centurion and first times. 
After about 100+ hours of mileage the centurion has transofrmed into something outta this world.
It's beyond sheer melodies but pulsating signals stimulating your ear drums.


----------



## littlexx26

dhc0329 said:


> If there are two cables the music lovers gotz have, it would be centurion and first times.
> After about 100+ hours of mileage the centurion has transofrmed into something outta this world.
> It's beyond sheer melodies but pulsating signals stimulating your ear drums.


no more sharpness on odin?


----------



## suman134

_Axiom : Sound impression_

What I have with me is a Prototype of the cheaper Axiom, the hybrid one, the Final unit will have a bit more refinement to it but this unit is not bad at all. I had a chance to pit it against the Earsonics Grace and Vision Ears VE8 to my surprise this IEM has a bigger stage, kind of odd, but the uniformly bigger stage is a thing I cant really fathom here, its not an open back, neither is a multi driver flagship and still what it brings to the table is not really common.
The lower end has ample grunt to it. Its dynamic abilities and textured lower end notes are better than the two BA based Flagships. It doesn't feel monotonous like the VE8's lower end. From mid range and on the game changes as the Axiom's approach changes, VE8 with its stock cable isn't a competition, nor does the Grace walks up to it with its stock cable. They both need a cable change to best the Axiom.And does the Axiom get as detailed as those Flagships?
Axiom doesn't have an analytical approach, it has a more musical and less aggressive approach. Grace has higher dynamics, contrast and transparency while the Axiom is more forgiving and a tad smoother. It doesn't lack any where but the BA flagships have more finishing definition and resolution, notes are more precise. Axiom has very good definition and resolution but is less analytical, notes are fuller and more cohesive with a musical approach. And oddly again, Axiom has a blacker background with more air between instruments thanks to the bigger stage.

Thanks to the Grace Owner @SHOOTINGTECHIE .













I do not want to make an in-depth analysis here, will wait for the production unit before I dive deeper.
But from this impression I assume that the Axiom is not targeted towards those who like to analyze their music. It wants to deliver a more musical and relaxed sound without missing anything. 
And guess what.. The cable. A simple cable change changes the dynamics totally as this IEM responds a lot to the cable type and quality. Copper sounds warm and thicker but the SPC cables bring out the best of it.
Effect Audio is better known for their cables and less for their IEMs. Can the Axiom twins change this? Possible.


----------



## dhc0329 (Nov 12, 2021)

littlexx26 said:


> no more sharpness on odin?



P6 Pro (trailli tuning/eq on rock) + Centurion + PW attenuator adapter + Odin =
Signals in most acurrate and purest form ever achieved. Almost life like treble and bass 
with no sign of harshess. Yes, the best audio experience I've ever had.


----------



## littlexx26

dhc0329 said:


> P6 Pro (trailli tuning/eq on rock) + Centurion + PW attenuator adapter + Odin =
> Signals in most acurrate and purest form ever achieved. Almost life like treble and bass
> with no sign of harshess. Yes, the best audio experience I've ever had.


so now better than first times?


----------



## dhc0329

littlexx26 said:


> so now better than first times?



FT has its own advantage of being enchantingly organic while still keeping high level of transparency.  
Let just say Centurion is even more opened and direct while FT's a little more relaxed. These are two unique cables having strength 
of making IEMs sound quite different in positive way. Both cables bring the best in Odin which I can confidently attest.


----------



## dhc0329

Just to be clear Centurion would still be too revealing and a bit too raw if it was connected directly with Odin w/out adjustment.


----------



## littlexx26

dhc0329 said:


> Just to be clear Centurion would still be too revealing and a bit too raw if it was connected directly with Odin w/out adjustment.


would it be better if use another player?


----------



## dhc0329

littlexx26 said:


> would it be better if use another player?



I tried tweaking eq on nkii ti but wasnt easy making it right. Odin's such a high maintenance needing
much effort in getting it right. Almost given up few times already but hard to let go its bass texture and resolving treble when done right. Traiilii almost dethrone it but didnt quite make it. I am hoping either 
EXT or Mest Indigo will do the trick. When the time comes i have two cables ready.


----------



## EffectAudio

Missed out on great deals from 11.11? Here’s your chance to stack up on the good deals just for the Black Friday weekend. You can now get US$50 EA voucher at only $30*. 

*Only 10 vouchers will be accepted per transaction. Only 100 vouchers will be sold. 
The voucher is valid from the date of purchase till 29th of November. 
The voucher can be used on all EA products except for Axiom, Centurion and accessories product.

Click here to purchase!
https://www.effectaudio.com/50eavoucher


----------



## Gavin C4

The Centurion is so powerful that it makes every IEM I paired with it sound so nice with sweet and airy vocals. The slight bump in the upper mids is quite nice.


----------



## EffectAudio




----------



## SCBob

Gavin C4 said:


> The Centurion is so powerful that it makes every IEM I paired with it sound so nice with sweet and airy vocals. The slight bump in the upper mids is quite nice.


I agree about the Centurion. I am using with the Traillii and for me it is a significant improvement, bringing the  mids more forward and adding a bit more pleasant sparkle to the treble. A big thing for me is also the lack of microphonics compared to the stock PW Audio cable. Thank you to Andrew of Musicteck for helping expedite its delivery from Singapore.


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi guys,

I’ve been listening to the Axiom for a while now so I thought I’d share some impressions. This is a pre-production unit so there might be some differences with the final model, will update later when I get it. I’ve been listening with Cleopatra, one of the bundle cable options.

*Effect Audio Axiom*





Axiom is said to be tuned with a ‘reference’ signature. This refers to its neutral tonality; it’s neither warm nor bright. But where reference often has the connotation of an analytical approach, Axiom combines minimal coloration with a smooth and enjoyable tonality. It’s a pleasant tuning with an easy-going and somewhat melodious tone in its (upper) mids.

The idea is that the neutral tone will serve as the perfect blank canvas to be modified with the upcoming tuning modules or different cables of course, allowing for a dynamic personalisation of your ideal sound.

Its treble is smooth, without the overall signature sounding dull or dark. Vocals take a slight step back on the stage, which creates more space the instruments to breathe. So even though the stage dimensions are average, the instrument separation and imaging is fairly precise, allowing each component to be heard with relative ease.





Following the hybrid 2+1 design, the bass is powered by a large dynamic driver. The emphasis on sub- over mid-bass results in an impactful but controlled bass response, without clouding the rest of the signature with excessive warmth. As can be expected, it has the characteristic texture and decay of dynamic drivers.

Overall, Axiom combines a neutral and smooth tonality with an enjoyable bass, presenting an audiophile signature with a playful twist. And of course, the ability to fine-tune the sound with the upcoming modules.

-Nic


----------



## twister6

EffectAudio said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I’ve been listening to the Axiom for a while now so I thought I’d share some impressions. This is a pre-production unit so there might be some differences with the final model, will update later when I get it. I’ve been listening with Cleopatra, one of the bundle cable options.
> 
> ...



Got the shipping notification from EA, my review sample should be arriving early next week!  Will share my impressions after a quick burn in 

Nic, got a question for you.  Is yours a regular Axiom or Axiom X?  I heard Axiom X will have a premium pure beryllium DD driver instead of beryllium coated used in a regular Axiom model, which explains the difference in price.  Also, from the picture you posted above, I thought that top half of the shell is "modular" so you can remove and replace it with mmcx connector piece?  The faceplate in your picture looks solid.


----------



## EffectAudio

twister6 said:


> Got the shipping notification from EA, my review sample should be arriving early next week!  Will share my impressions after a quick burn in
> 
> Nic, got a question for you.  Is yours a regular Axiom or Axiom X?  I heard Axiom X will have a premium pure beryllium DD driver instead of beryllium coated used in a regular Axiom model, which explains the difference in price.  Also, from the picture you posted above, I thought that top half of the shell is "modular" so you can remove and replace it with mmcx connector piece?  The faceplate in your picture looks solid.


This is indeed regular Axiom, and pre-production model. So the materials (and indeed modularity) are different in the actual units, these pics are just to break the text 😬


----------



## littlexx26

dhc0329 said:


> I tried tweaking eq on nkii ti but wasnt easy making it right. Odin's such a high maintenance needing
> much effort in getting it right. Almost given up few times already but hard to let go its bass texture and resolving treble when done right. Traiilii almost dethrone it but didnt quite make it. I am hoping either
> EXT or Mest Indigo will do the trick. When the time comes i have two cables ready.


n6ii ti treble is too much


----------



## EffectAudio (Nov 22, 2021)

Waiting for the Black Friday weekend to roll around, so you can score some great deals? Wait no longer as our Black Friday promotion is here!

Enjoy 15% off from products of Vogue and Heritage series and receive a limited edition EA theme mystery gift with every transaction. Our Black Friday promotions begin today and it will last all week until 29 November 2021.

Shop now at https://www.effectaudio.com/





Follow both of our social media accounts ( Facebook | Instagram ), pm us the screenshot and receive a US$100 voucher when you purchase any of our Axiom cable bundles!

This offer is valid for all cable bundles in our catalogue. The promotion runs only from 22 November till 29 November 2021, so get them before they are gone!


----------



## Quickanddirty

Does the 2pin of these cables fit into those recessed sockets of the stage diver series?


----------



## twister6

Quickanddirty said:


> Does the 2pin of these cables fit into those recessed sockets of the stage diver series?



InEar uses standard 2pin socket, should work ok.


----------



## Quickanddirty

twister6 said:


> InEar uses standard 2pin socket, should work ok.


Standard, but recessed!


----------



## Deezel177

Quickanddirty said:


> Standard, but recessed!


Yeah, that's no issue. Just make sure you pick _2-Pin_ and not _2-Pin Flat_ when you're selecting your connectors. The latter is only for non-recessed sockets, while the former works with both recessed and non-recessed.


----------



## Quickanddirty

Deezel177 said:


> Yeah, that's no issue. Just make sure you pick _2-Pin_ and not _2-Pin Flat_ when you're selecting your connectors. The latter is only for non-recessed sockets, while the former works with both recessed and non-recessed.


Excellent, thanks a lot!


----------



## Gavin C4

Axiom has great bass, very good clarity and well controlled treble extension.


----------



## EffectAudio

The new and improved #ConX 2.0 is here, built on the theme of "unlocking the full potential of your IEM cables"!





A major step up with the #Packaging:
-Cool black portable small casing, adding consistency to the visuals of the new rebranding.





An expansion in terms of #Capacity:
-5 connector types are included in the  box, allowing you to achieve more cable freedom.





Price after upgrade:  US$60

Click here to order:
https://www.effectaudio.com/conx


----------



## CrocodileDundee

EffectAudio said:


> The new and improved #ConX 2.0 is here, built on the theme of "unlocking the full potential of your IEM cables"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that 3 dots there will become JH 7pin one day.


----------



## EffectAudio

*#Experience, #Sustainability, and #Versatility: the core values that shape the future of Effect Audio’s product direction.*

The successful launch of the ConX interchangeable connectors marks an important milestone for us and our industry. As we continue to reinvent audio, allowing you to listen differently, we are pleased to announce that Toxic Cable, Vortex and Whiplash have joined us in becoming our ConX strategic alliance on the coming first anniversary of the ConX connector system. This wil help ConX reach out to more members of our audiophile family!


----------



## EffectAudio

*Introducing Effect Audio's latest service: subscription tour*

As part of our core values of #Experience, #Sustainability and #Versatility, we’ve launched a programme that allows customers to have easier access to our product(s) before making their purchase decision, while also allowing beginners in the audio world to come in to indulge in the EA experience.

For a subscription fee and refundable deposit, the EA Subscription tour will allow you to experience the product for a week from the comfort of your home. 

To subscribe, simply add the product of your choice into the cart and key in the promo code, EASubscription and our team will arrange the product to you.


----------



## EffectAudio

We hope everyone had a fruitful Black Friday weekend just like us! Congrats to Benjamin Goh who bought the golden EA voucher and will be walking away with a brand new EVO 10. We will reach out to you via email, so do look out for that!


----------



## littlexx26

thank you @twister6.
I have pph8 and I am very satisfied and I find the mids of pph8 is just right. I was going to buy centurion for my ier-z1r but after reading your review I think no need. thanks a lot helping me save a lot. pph8 is just half price of centurion.

"Centurion vs PlusSound PPH8 – PPH8 is the king of soundstage width and when listening with Traillii I do hear the left/right field spreading a touch wider than stock cable.  When it comes to tonality changes, these two have a similar bass response, being tighter, faster, and more articulate due to a shorter decay of notes.  And I also hear a similar treble response, just with a little more sparkle in PPH8 which gives a pair up with Cent a bit more natural treble tonality.  But the biggest difference here is in mids, sounding a little brighter and a touch thinner with PPH8, while having more body and sounding more natural with Cent.  Nothing is night and day, but the difference in mids here made it easier for me to separate these cables in a blind test."


----------



## EffectAudio

When the torch is passed from one flagship to another, it is worthy to commemorate it once more before it steps away.

December 14th

#CODE51FinalEdition #ComingSoon


----------



## EffectAudio

CODE 51 FINAL EDITION is here!

The CODE 51 Final Edition is the last evolution of the CODE 51, which commemorates the success and milestones our legendary cable has achieved. Only 51 pieces of the CODE 51 Final Edition will be circulated worldwide.





Befitting a limited-edition product, the design of the CODE 51 Final Edition has been lifted a few steps above the original, resulting in an overall more unique look.

The foundation of the cable is set in the colour black, with unique details redefining its identity as a limited commemorative edition of the iconic CODE 51.

The splitter continues the standard of CODE 51’s iconic titanium alloy geometric cutting design, which is plated by a vacuum plating process in a low-key black tone. The exquisite craftsmanship brings a delicate texture to the overall look of the cable allowing you to rediscover the alluring signature of the CODE51 once more.





The termination retains its classic carbon fiber elements which are further supplemented by a matte black titanium alloy shell. The perfect combination of the two materials offers a tribute to the breakthrough achieved by this classic piece.





The connectors will be equipped with the standard ConX interchangeable connectors, which are specially customized with the limited black titanium alloy shell to further enhance the overall appearance to the cable.





The cable’s body is made with a smoky black variation of the EA UltraFlexi super soft skin, which gives it an understated appeal of gorgeousness.





Overall, it remains to push the boundary of what one would come to expect of a flagship cable even before its curtain call.



*CODE 51 FINAL EDITION Technical Specification*

24AWG 4Wires
Selected Premium UP-OCC Material
Gold Plated Silver / Silver Gold Alloy / Palladium Plated Silver Hybrid
Golden Ratio Dispersion Multi-sized and Multi-Bundle Stranded
Individually Enamelled Strands
Superior PSquared / P-EA Plug with Titanium Casing
Exquisite Limited Black Titanium Y-split
Titanium Shelled ConX® Interchangeable Connector
EA UltraFlexi™ Insulation
Code 51 Final Edition will be priced at US$2,388. 

Click the link below to purchase:
https://www.effectaudio.com/code-51-final-edition


----------



## flipper203

already sold out ?


----------



## Andricop

OMG - 3 hours ago the link was not working and now it's sold out


----------



## flipper203

yes ... it was fast but only 51 units so....


----------



## domiji

Hello Effect Audio Lovers,

can someone recommend a good cable for my 64 audio Tia Fourte and Empire Ears Legend X?

Thanks for your help and stay safe…


----------



## flipper203

code 51 with fourte is a really good pairing!


----------



## domiji

Thanks 👍🏻

How do you like the Tianwaitian with the Fourte?


----------



## flipper203

It's a new cable I didn't have time to test it for the moment but it should be a good pairing too


----------



## Gavin C4

Black Code 51 final edition have a similar luxury unboxing experience as Centurion. Just like unboxing a necklace.


----------



## riverground

Gavin C4 said:


> Black Code 51 final edition have a similar luxury unboxing experience as Centurion. Just like unboxing a necklace.


Why am I not surprised you got one 😂 

So jealous!

They look amazing man!


----------



## EffectAudio (Dec 16, 2021)

As the saying goes “All good things must come to an end”

Due to the overwhelming support, ALL 51 of the CODE 51 Final Edition has been sold out. We are thankful for the support shown to CODE 51 over the year and we hope that Effect Audio and CODE 51 will accompany you through all your future endeavors as the CODE 51 chapter comes to a close and we continue to reinvent audio allowing you to listen differently.

#CODE51FinalEdition


----------



## Damz87

EffectAudio said:


> As the saying goes “All good things must come to an end”
> 
> Due to the overwhelming support, ALL 51 of the CODE 51 Final Edition has been sold out. We are thankful for the support shown to CODE 51 over the year and we hope that Effect Audio and CODE 51 will accompany you through all your future endeavors as the CODE 51 chapter comes to a close and we continue to reinvent audio allowing you to listen differently.
> 
> #CODE51FinalEdition


Code 51 is a brilliant cable. Not surprised the Final Edition sold so quickly, especially with such a sleek design. Looking forward to seeing more owners’ photos 

I was a little tempted to buy one when I saw them come up 🤭 but I’d just bought a Centurion Black Edition which should hopefully land tomorrow. Looking forward to finally hearing the new flagship!


----------



## Andricop

Looks like you can still grab one at DMA Audio 

https://www.dma-audio.com/products/effect-audio-code-51-final-edition?locale=en


----------



## mvvRAZ

Finally got around to taking some photos of the Centurion 

Not the most natural sounding of the bunch, but comfortably the most resolving cable I’ve tried


----------



## EffectAudio

Stay tuned!


----------



## mvvRAZ

EffectAudio said:


> Stay tuned!


USB C / Lightning / 2.5 / 4.4?


----------



## Deezel177

mvvRAZ said:


> USB C / Lightning / 2.5 / 4.4?


SourceX.


----------



## aaf evo

EffectAudio said:


> Stay tuned!



Oooohhh, maybe modular connectors along with ConX now? If so, my wallet will be in danger.


----------



## mvvRAZ

aaf evo said:


> Oooohhh, maybe modular connectors along with ConX now? If so, my wallet will be in danger.


2.5 is dead anyways, but being able to plug stuff straight into my iphone without needing a 4.4 to 3.5 to lightning would be fire


----------



## EffectAudio

*Introducing TermX*

Following the success of Effect Audio’s interchangeable connector system, ConX. Effect Audio announces its latest development – another one that we think will once again greatly benefit many listeners alike.






Just when we were coming out with the ConX, we went back to the that many audiophiles have multiple iems, often with different connectors and termination. This always meant having to buy separate cables for each type of specification, which is costly and inefficient.




Introducing TermX, the next step up to unlock more possibilities for your cable. TermX simplifies your everyday life by allowing you to put your desired termination into your cable, providing maximum versatility for your favorite cables. No longer do you have to choose which termination to buy a cable for, and which not.












TermX will initially be available for 2.5mm, 4.4mm, Lightning, and Type-C termination.


Price: USD$129 with any new cable purchase


_TermX will be released on 21 December 2021 at __effectaudio.com__ and all retailers that carry EA products.


Retermination of the owned EA cables and non - EA branded cables will be made available in January 2021._


----------



## Damz87

EffectAudio said:


> *Introducing TermX*
> 
> Following the success of Effect Audio’s interchangeable connector system, ConX. Effect Audio announces its latest development – another one that we think will once again greatly benefit many listeners alike.
> 
> ...


This looks awesome


----------



## shizzin

I'm quite interested in the quality of the audio by the dongles. @EffectAudio can we get info on the DACs used for the lightning and USBc? I was also curious whether phone calls would be conducted through the lightning adapter as the audioquest stuff for example ignores the phone calls so you have to take off your earphones to talk on the iphone which is not the case with the original iphone dongle.


----------



## deafenears

Looks like OEAudio's multi-plug - still, good to see EA being the first to offer both interchangeable IEM connectors *and* source connectors. Now bring on ConX with 3.5mm and 4-pin mini-XLR connectors for headphones!


----------



## shizzin

deafenears said:


> Looks like OEAudio's multi-plug - still, good to see EA being the first to offer both interchangeable IEM connectors *and* source connectors. Now bring on ConX with 3.5mm and 4-pin mini-XLR connectors for headphones!


That's pretty much what it looks like. Then it's the original apple dongle without the atrocious tinny cable connecting it to the jack. I'm having real trouble choosing between this and the ORB Brilliant Force


----------



## CrocodileDundee

EffectAudio said:


> *Introducing TermX*
> 
> Following the success of Effect Audio’s interchangeable connector system, ConX. Effect Audio announces its latest development – another one that we think will once again greatly benefit many listeners alike.
> 
> ...


That looks great. Would make a great upgrade to my current setup.

Are you guys offering JH 7pin anytime soon?


----------



## EffectAudio

CrocodileDundee said:


> That looks great. Would make a great upgrade to my current setup.
> 
> Are you guys offering JH 7pin anytime soon?


I believe we already are 🙂


----------



## blotmouse

EffectAudio said:


> I believe we already are 🙂


I couldn't find any indication of this when I went shopping for something. The older 4-pin stuff yes, but not the stupid new 7-pin. (worthless proprietary connection that it is)


----------



## EffectAudio

blotmouse said:


> I couldn't find any indication of this when I went shopping for something. The older 4-pin stuff yes, but not the stupid new 7-pin. (worthless proprietary connection that it is)


You can request it, but it can't be combined with TermX because of the bass port unfortunately..


----------



## Luhar

EffectAudio said:


> *Introducing TermX*
> 
> Following the success of Effect Audio’s interchangeable connector system, ConX. Effect Audio announces its latest development – another one that we think will once again greatly benefit many listeners alike.
> 
> ...


_Retermination of the owned EA cables and non - EA branded cables will be made available in January 2021._


You mean January 2022?


----------



## EffectAudio

Luhar said:


> _Retermination of the owned EA cables and non - EA branded cables will be made available in January 2021._
> 
> 
> You mean January 2022?


No, we are keeping the option open for people that have figured out time travel


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> No, we are keeping the option open for people that have figured out time travel


File that under "And I want it yesterday!" 😂


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 3, 2022)

Festive presence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For those with last minute decisions to make for gifts, our EA team compiled some thoughtful gift ideas that will be sharing with you over the next few days.

Make sure to get the perfect gifts for you and your loved ones before time runs out.
#christmasgift #termx #effectaudio


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

EA Cleo. Great rig.


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 3, 2022)

A BIG thank you to Headfonia for awarding our Centurion the 2021 Best Accessory!

“Effect Audio has reached perfection in quality and craftsmanship, perfection in product presentation and accessories, and perfection in sound quality. They wanted to create the best IEM cable in the market, with a cost-no-object mentality… if you have the budget, you can get the Centurion and never ever lookout for an upgrade cable. Case closed, as it performs incredibly with every IEM. It takes them to the highest level, improves every aspect of sound, and the overall performance is simply astonishing.”

View the full review here
https://www.headfonia.com/headfonia-2021-awards-part-1/3/

We’re truly grateful for the received awards that perfectly reflect our years of effort put into this product. It’s also a time to give thanks to all our friends who’s been supporting us along the way.


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 3, 2022)

Turn up the sound for a Holly-Jolly-Christmas! Merry Christmas from EA team


----------



## EffectAudio

"Axiom is all about that bass, and together with the Mu module versatility with differing cables, EA has created an engaging product experience. This would be a recommended IEM for mainstream music genres listeners and those looking for musical performances with a juicy low end." -  Headfonics

Check out the full review here:

https://headfonics.com/effect-audio-axiom-review/

You can also check out Axiom here
https://bit.ly/3H9eBSI


----------



## Jmarz

If I were to purchase an entry-level cable, along with the ConX and TermX, would I be able to upgrade just the cable in the future?


----------



## deafenears

EffectAudio said:


> TermX will initially be available for 2.5mm, 4.4mm, Lightning, and Type-C termination.


Will there be a "TermX Reserve" like with just the 2.5mm, 3.5mm, and 4.4mm terminations (so without the USB-C and Lightning with the built in DACs)?


----------



## shizzin

Jmarz said:


> If I were to purchase an entry-level cable, along with the ConX and TermX, would I be able to upgrade just the cable in the future?


I don’t see why you would do that. Personally I’d splash the money for at least a mid-level cable cause these upgrades cost $, you know. “Upgrading the cable” means resoldering these things and reterminating which costs $. You will make an expensive entry-level experience. On the other hand, they also reterminate cables which you haven’t bought from them, for the price. I redid my Janus B to conx but it’s not an ordinary cable; it’s excellent. Entry-level cables you can swap since there’s just not that much value in the cable; just buy two cables with different terminations at the cost.


----------



## Jmarz

shizzin said:


> I don’t see why you would do that. Personally I’d splash the money for at least a mid-level cable cause these upgrades cost $, you know. “Upgrading the cable” means resoldering these things and reterminating which costs $. You will make an expensive entry-level experience. On the other hand, they also reterminate cables which you haven’t bought from them, for the price. I redid my Janus B to conx but it’s not an ordinary cable; it’s excellent. Entry-level cables you can swap since there’s just not that much value in the cable; just buy two cables with different terminations at the cost.


The TermX and ConX can be swapped.

https://www.effectaudio.com/conx
https://www.effectaudio.com/termx

The question is, Can you buy an "upgraded" cable that is absent of terminations and plugs and use the TermX and ConX across the entire line of cables.


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 3, 2022)

We’re glad to hear that Centurion has been awarded for the 2021 Top Gear Best Cable by Headfonics recently.

“The Effect Audio Centurion is a dynamic, expansive, and exquisitely resolving cable pairing with just about every capable monitor we tested. Yes, it does out slam #Code51 and yes, it does widen the imaging field over the #HorusX, markedly so….The Centurion is for the high roller who wants one cable that works really well with multiple TOTL monitors.It might be a case of the tail wagging the dog for one monitor only unless you are a King Arthur user but as an end game for several high-end monitors, the Centurion is pretty much all you need.”

Read about the Headfonics award here!
https://headfonics.com/our-top-gear-awards-for-2021/
View full review of the Centurion here
https://headfonics.com/effect-audio-centurion-review/

A big thank you to Headfonics and to all our customers, partners and friends that supported us during this time.
#effectaudio #centurion #audiophile #headfonics #headfi


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 3, 2022)

Calling ALL Axiom Users！
Hold your breath…this year we’ve prepared something special for all our customers who have purchased Axiom. We’ll send out a mysterious gift (a perfect addition for your Axiom that you won’t regret) as our very own way of saying thank you.
It’s incredibly easy to win this amazing gift, all you have to do is:





 Like this post





 Share your experience of using Axiom on the comment below





 DM us and we’ll get in touch with you
No clue what this mysterious gift will be? Have a bold guess on the comment below! More details be revealed in the next few days.
#AxiombyEA #Versatility #Experience #IEM #inearmonitors #Design #packaging #newyear2022


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 3, 2022)

New Year Present Reveal！

As promised, the reveal of Axiom New Year present is here - 「YU 御」. A changeable Modular Unit (MU) that allows you to dictate how each Axiom can be used, rather than stick to the fixed configuration.

This new MU「御 YU」(worth US$99) houses the connectors and other key electronics within a compact unit that will bring you a whole different listening experience.
If you haven’t participated yet, do it now and we promise to make it worth your while!  Check our last post for more deets.

*Exclusive for Axiom users only.

#AxiombyEA #Versatility #Experience #IEM #inearmonitors #design #packaging #newyear2022


----------



## Gavin C4

Way to go, new tuning of the module sounds great.


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 3, 2022)

Bring more out of modularisation!

The most wonderful audio experience is usually born out of those creative combinations. We’re now introducing you the EA Modularisation that you can find in no other place. By doing that, we hope to offer you the great possibilities for mix & match and to find what EA product combo suits you better.

From 1st - 31st Jan, there will be a series of activities awaited for you:
1.All Cleopatra & Horus users can get 12% off Axiom purchase
2.First 15 customers purchasing Axiom will enjoy FREE upgrade for TermX & ConX, with an exclusive New Year gift - Axiom MU (YU 御)
 Enjoy a brand-new audio experience today！

#effectaudio #cables #iem #inearmonitors #inearmonitor #versatility #experience


----------



## EffectAudio

Wishing you all a Happy New Year wherever you’re in the world. 






Here’s to another year of empowering you to listen differently!


----------



## EffectAudio

And just like that, we've reached the end of our queue for 2021. We're looking back at some absolute amazing moments of the year. 
Swipe for EA 2021 wrapped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and share yours with us.
#effect #effectaudio #newyear2022 #2021wrapped
















https://www.facebook.com/effectaudi...nRVSC0xAF5RicMuhhzY2fSwHAxND7Rp4&__tn__=*bH-R

https://www.facebook.com/effectaudi...nRVSC0xAF5RicMuhhzY2fSwHAxND7Rp4&__tn__=*bH-R

https://www.facebook.com/effectaudi...nRVSC0xAF5RicMuhhzY2fSwHAxND7Rp4&__tn__=*bH-R


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi all,

Today I will be hosting the second audio session about bass. It can be streamed via the EA Facebook page at 1 PM CET (Amsterdam time zone). I hope it will be interesting!

-Nic


----------



## EffectAudio

Make Old Sounds New Again! As the saying goes, the old that is strong does not wither. 

While cherishing all the unforgettable memories, Cleopatra & Horus can bring you more and make the old sounds that you know and love new again when paired with our groundbreaking IEM Axiom. 

For all Cleo & Horus users, you’ll get: 
● 12% off Axiom IEM purchase 
● A Free upgrade for TermX & ConX 

For more info please visit https://www.effectaudio.com/news/MakeOldSoundsNewAgain #BringMoreOutofModularisation


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the Axiom is up:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-axiom.25610/reviews.

They are little gems. It is a pleasure to listen to music on them.


----------



## EffectAudio

Another Axiom review, from an Italian reviewer this time. I assume everybody's Italian is as good as mine, thank god for Google translate 

https://www.stereo-head.it/2022/01/effect-audio-axiom-le-iem-modulari-recensione/

-Nic


----------



## Layman1

EffectAudio said:


> Another Axiom review, from an Italian reviewer this time. I assume everybody's Italian is as good as mine, thank god for Google translate
> 
> https://www.stereo-head.it/2022/01/effect-audio-axiom-le-iem-modulari-recensione/
> 
> -Nic


er... si


----------



## snowy8171 (Jan 10, 2022)

@EffectAudio  any recommendations on an upgrade cable for the theiaudio Monarch mkii? One that helps enhance base/midbass some, but still keeping the mids and high detail/sparkle. Thank you


----------



## EffectAudio

snowy8171 said:


> @EffectAudio  any recommendations on an upgrade cable for the theiaudio Monarch mkii? One that helps enhance base/midbass some, but still keeping the mids and high detail/sparkle. Thank you


How about Leonidas perhaps? What price range are you looking at?

-Nic


----------



## snowy8171

EffectAudio said:


> How about Leonidas perhaps? What price range are you looking at?
> 
> -Nic


Probably around $1.5k and lower


----------



## EffectAudio

snowy8171 said:


> Probably around $1.5k and lower


I think Leonidas II probably best fits your description, and falls well within your price range at $999. 

If you're willing to go a bit higher Horus provides a more refined sound with higher resolution and a clear but smooth midrange at $1699, although it won't necessarily add more bass impact.

-Nic


----------



## EffectAudio

*Axiom x Horus*

_"When paired with Horus, Axiom shows a great improvement in the mid-to-high frequencies. You will observe a more refined high frequency, with smooth and resolved treble notes. The midrange has a better definition. Compared to a standard copper cable, female vocals sound particularly gorgeous. The pairing is completed with a more dynamic low end: the bass is more accurate and impactful."_

#BringOutMoreOfModularisation


----------



## gLer

Hey guys, my full *Axiom* review is now available _*here*_. Enjoy!


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 13, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> My review of the Axiom is up:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-axiom.25610/reviews.
> 
> They are little gems. It is a pleasure to listen to music on them.





gLer said:


> Hey guys, my full *Axiom* review is now available _*here*_. Enjoy!
> 
> ​


Thanks for your efforts and sharing, much appreciated.

-Nic


----------



## EffectAudio

*Axiom x Cleopatra*

_"Cleopatra brings clarity to Axiom's signature while tightening its notes. The bass is more controlled, resulting in an overall airer signature with improved separation and imaging compared to a copper cable. As can be expected from Cleopatra, this is achieved with its characteristic smooth treble response, making the pairing lively yet inoffensive."_

#BringOutMoreOfModularisation


----------



## twister6

Here you go, for those who are interested, my full review of Axiom is up, including comparison between the original (OG) and new YU modules, and pair up of each with many different EA cables.


----------



## aaf evo

Has anyone bought/used a TermX cable yet? I am thinking about grabbing something for my A12t.


----------



## EffectAudio

twister6 said:


> Here you go, for those who are interested, my full review of Axiom is up, including comparison between the original (OG) and new YU modules, and pair up of each with many different EA cables.


Fantastic work as usual sir


----------



## EffectAudio

#Bringmoreoutofmodularisation

Curious about how many different sounds you can unlock with Axiom Mu「YU」? 

Those who received their New Year gift Mu 「YU」probably have their answer - but wait, there’s more? 

That’s right, we'll launch a total of 3 Changeable Modular Units. 





Stay tuned! But for now - enjoy our offers: 

12% off of Axiom purchase for Cleopatra&Axiom users + exclusive New Year gift - Mu 「YU」 
15% off of Cleopatra / Axiom purchase for Axiom users. 
All participants are eligible for free TermX & ConX upgrades. 
For more information, please visit our website: 
https://www.effectaudio.com/Earphones/axiom


----------



## IovOrc

Got one Bacchus(Gold Plated Copper/26awg, limited in KR) from Korea and I gave it to my LX. Its kinda bizarre comp but I like it somehow :>


----------



## EffectAudio

#Bringmoreoutofmodularisation
Let’s celebrate ConX’s first anniversary!   

1) We will now be accepting cables of any brands for the ConX + TermX upgrades 
2) Special offer for EA users -  we will be waiving the retermination fees for the ConX + TermX upgrades 

For more information please send your request to info@effectaudio.com


----------



## Sifo

EffectAudio said:


> #Bringmoreoutofmodularisation
> Let’s celebrate ConX’s first anniversary!
> 
> 1) We will now be accepting cables of any brands for the ConX + TermX upgrades
> ...


I had an RMA/retermination request that ended up being put on hold because I want to hand the cable over to the team in person at CanJam NYC (shipping a cable was going to be like $100 CAD). Could I still get in on this deal?


----------



## aaf evo

Is the Centurion available with TermX?


----------



## edwardsean

If anyone is interested in a Horus (4wire) at a good price, please send me a PM. I photographed it and will post it for sale soon.


----------



## Luhar

EffectAudio said:


> #Bringmoreoutofmodularisation
> Let’s celebrate ConX’s first anniversary!
> 
> 1) We will now be accepting cables of any brands for the ConX + TermX upgrades
> ...


So current owners just pay for shipping to Singapore?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

If anyone wants to sell a Horus stock case, pm me. I would like to buy.


----------



## EffectAudio (Jan 28, 2022)

Luhar said:


> So current owners just pay for shipping to Singapore?


Hi there, regular shipping fees still apply. We're just waiving the termination cost 🙂



Sifo said:


> I had an RMA/retermination request that ended up being put on hold because I want to hand the cable over to the team in person at CanJam NYC (shipping a cable was going to be like $100 CAD). Could I still get in on this deal?


I think just should be fine, but could you email info@effectaudio.com to let them know?

-Nic


----------



## EffectAudio

aaf evo said:


> Is the Centurion available with TermX?


Hey man, it is possible but the termination won't be in Pentaconn or P-squared. It also won't have the custom Centurion titanium finishing unfortunately..

-Nic


----------



## Sifo

EffectAudio said:


> I think just should be fine, but could you email info@effectaudio.com to let them know?
> 
> -Nic


Yep I sent them the email already, haven't gotten a reply yet.


----------



## EffectAudio

Sifo said:


> Yep I sent them the email already, haven't gotten a reply yet.


We won't be attending Canjam NY anymore unfortunately, so it is a bit complicated.. Let me check with the team after the weekend and I'll PM you ok?

-Nic


----------



## twister6

EffectAudio said:


> We won't be attending Canjam NY anymore unfortunately, so it is a bit complicated.. Let me check with the team after the weekend and I'll PM you ok?
> 
> -Nic



"anymore" or not until pandemic is over? Nic, I owe you a buffet lunch, since you treated me last time


----------



## EffectAudio

twister6 said:


> "anymore" or not until pandemic is over? Nic, I owe you a buffet lunch, since you treated me last time


Yeah this time I mean. We'll be back in the future, if anything just to collect that free lunch


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi guys, we have started a new impressions and discussion thread for the Axiom. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/official-effect-audio-axiom-discussion-impressions-thread.961899/

Right now there are 2 sound modules available. By comparison the original has a bit more of a V-shape tilt with laid-back upper mids and a crisper treble, while the YU module has a fuller midrange with a slightly narrower stage and smoother treble. 

However, we're very interested in hearing what you guys would like to see developed for the upcoming modules. And of course we'll be sharing upcoming news and promotions there.

-Nic


----------



## aaf evo

What ConX cable would you recommend to add body to an IEM? I’m looking for something to pair with my Elysian Annihilator as I find this stock cable a little too thick. Preferably 4 wire.


----------



## efftee

aaf evo said:


> What ConX cable would you recommend to add body to an IEM? I’m looking for something to pair with my Elysian Annihilator as I find this stock cable a little too thick. Preferably 4 wire.


I’ve not seen the Venom cable, which according to the man himself, is most synergized with both the X and Annihilator. Thicker than the Martini?


----------



## aaf evo

efftee said:


> I’ve not seen the Venom cable, which according to the man himself, is most synergized with both the X and Annihilator. Thicker than the Martini?



Hmmm I don’t like Venom. It’s got this rubbery TPU like feeling to it and it’s quite weighty. I prefer smaller more supple cables.


----------



## twister6

aaf evo said:


> What ConX cable would you recommend to add body to an IEM? I’m looking for something to pair with my Elysian Annihilator as I find this stock cable a little too thick. Preferably 4 wire.


I typically go for Leo II to add more body to the sound, but I prefer Octa.


----------



## efftee

Well, FWIW, the short time that I had the Annihilator before sending it back to reshell, I was listening to it with the Centurion and it sounded expectedly great — clarity/resolution, details and soundstage stood out most to me. The cable itself may just be too thick and heavy for what you are after though.

Lately, I’ve also been looking for the ultimate thin and light cable; whilst it’s possible to achieve top-notch sound quality using top-rated wires and other parts, soldering and at the edge technique in the making of the cable itself, the physical requirements for insulation against noise/interference, cover material to prevent microphonics, all add back to the heft of the final cable. Eventually there'd be trade offs and sacrifices you’d have to accept. Happily, I’m not so bothered with microphonics and not very particular about the blackness of noise floor level, and have decided on the one for me. Will PM you separately since it’s not an EA…


----------



## EffectAudio

Alright guys, time for some serious polling 

If you could choose between the following, what would you choose? We're going to take your responses into serious consideration for our upcoming design.

Option A: a slim design for a cable where all the strands are intertwined to a single wire for instance _without losing quality_, like this 





Or option B: the more classic braiding of wires like this:





What do you prefer?


----------



## Andricop

I prefer option A


----------



## Layman1

EffectAudio said:


> Alright guys, time for some serious polling
> 
> If you could choose between the following, what would you choose? We're going to take your responses into serious consideration for our upcoming design.
> 
> ...


I choose the classic braiding, every time. I think Effect Audio does well in terms of the flexibility and ergonomics of its cables and as such, I would favour the beautiful appearance of a well-built braided cable. So, that's my vote


----------



## Dbriv

EffectAudio said:


> Alright guys, time for some serious polling
> 
> If you could choose between the following, what would you choose? We're going to take your responses into serious consideration for our upcoming design.
> 
> ...


If there was no loss of quality I would go with A


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Alright guys, time for some serious polling
> 
> If you could choose between the following, what would you choose? We're going to take your responses into serious consideration for our upcoming design.
> 
> ...


I love a slim design. EA's bigger cables have always had excellent ergonomics and I enjoy using those, but a slim design would be my preference if given the choice. Mind you, it should be supple and shouldn't tangle. I have one slim cable that is great in almost all aspects, except that it tangles a bit too much. My guess is that the cable is simply too light (2-wire, 26 AWG), where a slightly heavier construction might actually end up giving the cable enough weight to counter the tangling.


----------



## Deezel177 (Feb 10, 2022)

Hey, everyone. I've been hard at work over the past few weeks on a review of Effect Audio's Axiom IEMs, which was due to be coming out either this week or the next. But, I've had to unfortunately self-isolate for the past few days away from my gear, so that launch will have to wait. Until then, though, I wanted to share some impressions of the silver Yu module that Effect graciously sent out to early adopters of the Axiom.





While the stock, black module delivered an almost-JH-esque sound - big, punchy lows, relaxed, downward-sloping mids and a bright, crunchy mid-treble - the Yu module adds a somewhat L-shaped modification to that tonality. It doubles down on the bottom-end to give the mid-bass more body and size. You can feel double-pedal kicks start to creep up your throat. And, it cuts back on those aggressive, 8kHz-ish _clangs_ for a more relaxed, delicate and refined treble. This top-end cut is likely a contributor towards those lows gaining presence too. That feathering of transients brings out the midrange a bit more as well, as the body of the vocal is no longer a step behind its leading edge. And, instruments that previously leapt fervently towards you have been pulled back a tad too, which adds depth for a more spherical soundstage.

All in all, I'd say it gives the Yu module gifts the Axiom a more relaxed, laidback sound with the exception of the low-end. I think a similar module with the default module's bass tuning could yield the in-ear's most balanced iteration yet. And, if anything, it only goes to show the potential that the monitor has for customisability moving forward.

I hope you guys find these impressions useful, and look forward to the Axiom review coming - hopefully - soon. 



EffectAudio said:


> Alright guys, time for some serious polling
> 
> If you could choose between the following, what would you choose? We're going to take your responses into serious consideration for our upcoming design.
> 
> ...


Since we've already seen so much of B, an exploration into A could be great. But, ditto on @Wyville's considerations and/or concerns too.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone. I've been hard at work over the past few weeks on a review of Effect Audio's Axiom IEMs, which was due to be coming out either this week or the next. But, I've had to unfortunately self-isolate for the past few days away from my gear, so that launch will have to wait. Until then, though, I wanted to share some impressions of the silver Yu module that Effect graciously sent out to early adopters of the Axiom.
> 
> ​
> While the stock, black module delivered an almost-JH-esque sound - big, punchy lows, relaxed, downward-sloping mids and a bright, crunchy mid-treble - the Yu module adds a somewhat L-shaped modification to that tonality. It doubles down on the bottom-end to give the mid-bass more body and size. You can feel double-pedal kicks start to creep up your throat. And, it cuts back on those aggressive, 8kHz-ish _clangs_ for a more relaxed, delicate and refined treble. This top-end cut is likely a contributor towards those lows gaining presence too. That feathering of transients brings out the midrange a bit more as well, as the body of the vocal is no longer a step behind its leading edge. And, instruments that previously leapt fervently towards you have been pulled back a tad too, which adds depth for a more spherical soundstage.
> ...


Hope you are not sick and otherwise that you get well soon! We will await your review and, without doubt, amazing images with bated breath. 😉


----------



## aaf evo

Option A


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Hope you are not sick and otherwise that you get well soon! We will await your review and, without doubt, amazing images with bated breath. 😉


Thanks, man! I’ve only had minor, flu-like symptoms, thankfully, and I’m basically symptom-free now. It’s only a matter of time ‘til I test negative and I can come back home.


----------



## EffectAudio

Thanks for the feedback guys, really helpful 

I forgot to add, but for others willing to contribute what also be great to know briefly _why_ 

-Nic


----------



## EffectAudio

Deezel177 said:


> Thanks, man! I’ve only had minor, flu-like symptoms, thankfully, and I’m basically symptom-free now. It’s only a matter of time ‘til I test negative and I can come back home.


Ah glad to hear bud! Thanks for the impressions and looking forward to your review in good time 

-Nic


----------



## CrocodileDundee (Feb 10, 2022)

EffectAudio said:


> Alright guys, time for some serious polling
> 
> If you could choose between the following, what would you choose? We're going to take your responses into serious consideration for our upcoming design.
> 
> ...


Option A, considering it will still be malleable and flexible.

EDIT: adding Why... We are mostly talking about IEMs, thick and heavy braided cables are becoming less comfortable. Single wire gets less on the way and doesn't get the braiding loose overtime.


----------



## aaf evo

EffectAudio said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, really helpful
> 
> I forgot to add, but for others willing to contribute what also be great to know briefly _why_
> 
> -Nic



If I can get the same SQ in an even thinner/less obtrusive size then that’s all that matters to me 😎


----------



## EffectAudio

Awesome, thanks guys


----------



## aaf evo

The Aroma Jewel stock cable follows that sort of very small and tight braiding but it’s very microphonic, so assuming there’s no microphonics also that would be important to me


----------



## EffectAudio (Feb 10, 2022)

Seems like it might be quite the challenge to get it right _and_ maintain EA's level of SQ, but that hasn't been a type of challenge we've shied away from 

Great to learn what you guys find important.

-Nic


----------



## Andricop

aaf evo said:


> If I can get the same SQ in an even thinner/less obtrusive size then that’s all that matters to me 😎



Exact same reason for me + I find that it looks better


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone. I've been hard at work over the past few weeks on a review of Effect Audio's Axiom IEMs, which was due to be coming out either this week or the next. But, I've had to unfortunately self-isolate for the past few days away from my gear, so that launch will have to wait. Until then, though, I wanted to share some impressions of the silver Yu module that Effect graciously sent out to early adopters of the Axiom.
> 
> ​
> While the stock, black module delivered an almost-JH-esque sound - big, punchy lows, relaxed, downward-sloping mids and a bright, crunchy mid-treble - the Yu module adds a somewhat L-shaped modification to that tonality. It doubles down on the bottom-end to give the mid-bass more body and size. You can feel double-pedal kicks start to creep up your throat. And, it cuts back on those aggressive, 8kHz-ish _clangs_ for a more relaxed, delicate and refined treble. This top-end cut is likely a contributor towards those lows gaining presence too. That feathering of transients brings out the midrange a bit more as well, as the body of the vocal is no longer a step behind its leading edge. And, instruments that previously leapt fervently towards you have been pulled back a tad too, which adds depth for a more spherical soundstage.
> ...


Deezel177

Get better and please keep yourself safe!


----------



## Layman1

NJoyzAudio said:


> Deezel177
> 
> Get better and please keep yourself safe!


what he said ☝️


----------



## Layman1

Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone. I've been hard at work over the past few weeks on a review of Effect Audio's Axiom IEMs, which was due to be coming out either this week or the next. But, I've had to unfortunately self-isolate for the past few days away from my gear, so that launch will have to wait. Until then, though, I wanted to share some impressions of the silver Yu module that Effect graciously sent out to early adopters of the Axiom.
> 
> ​
> While the stock, black module delivered an almost-JH-esque sound - big, punchy lows, relaxed, downward-sloping mids and a bright, crunchy mid-treble - the Yu module adds a somewhat L-shaped modification to that tonality. It doubles down on the bottom-end to give the mid-bass more body and size. You can feel double-pedal kicks start to creep up your throat. And, it cuts back on those aggressive, 8kHz-ish _clangs_ for a more relaxed, delicate and refined treble. This top-end cut is likely a contributor towards those lows gaining presence too. That feathering of transients brings out the midrange a bit more as well, as the body of the vocal is no longer a step behind its leading edge. And, instruments that previously leapt fervently towards you have been pulled back a tad too, which adds depth for a more spherical soundstage.
> ...



Have to say, this Yu module sounds *much* more like my kind of thing.. Hmm..


----------



## Deezel177

NJoyzAudio said:


> Deezel177
> 
> Get better and please keep yourself safe!





Layman1 said:


> what he said ☝️


Thanks guys! Lateral flow test came back negative this morning, and I just went and got a PCR test a couple hours ago. God willing, I’ll get a clean result by tonight and be back recording at church tomorrow. 😁


----------



## AEIOU9

EffectAudio said:


> Alright guys, time for some serious polling
> 
> If you could choose between the following, what would you choose? We're going to take your responses into serious consideration for our upcoming design.
> 
> ...


Option A, plenty of options on the market for cables using classic braiding.


----------



## EffectAudio

Hi guys, some bad news unfortunately


----------



## efftee

EffectAudio said:


> Hi guys, some bad news unfortunately


Not unexpected in the face of inflation everywhere. Good luck!


----------



## EffectAudio

efftee said:


> Not unexpected in the face of inflation everywhere. Good luck!


Thanks mate, this indeed wasn't our preferred route 

I'm also noticing it when I'm buying things for my house and so, even groceries have risen ridiculously recently in NL.

-Nic


----------



## stacey

Double checking, isn't a new cable supposed to debut soon? And for the Axiom (I know it has a thread of it's own) how about a bone conduction module as a thought?


----------



## EffectAudio

stacey said:


> Double checking, isn't a new cable supposed to debut soon? And for the Axiom (I know it has a thread of it's own) how about a bone conduction module as a thought?


There is a little something something in the works. And man is this the perfect segway for my next question 

Guys, we truly appreciate the feedback you gave about the cable design. The team is going to get to work.

Now I have another question about what type of sound module you would prefer. Please check it out and let us know on the Axiom thread.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/off...sion-impressions-thread.961899/#post-16824758

Pretty please 

ps. I think bone conduction needs to be inherent to the whole design, a sound module can't provide that 

-Nic


----------



## twister6

Last month when I received *Aroma Jewel *iems and complained about their stock cable, I spill the beans about testing it with different wires, including a new one from Effect Audio which I found to have the best pair up synergy with these new Aroma flagship IEMs. With the announcement of this new EA cable just around the corner, I was given the green light to share a little more about my experience with it, including a few close-up pictures and some comparison examples before the official unveiling.



I know a picture is worth a thousand words, and right away you will notice this is not your traditional clear EA insulation jacket, but rather a new brownish non-transparent jacket, individually wrapped around 8 loosely braided wires. It is a very flexible non-microphonic cable. But what a picture can’t tell you is how it feels in your hand, sandblasted-like slightly _rough_ texture that feels very nice to the touch. I guess EA was busy not only experimenting with new wire material combos, but also insulation/jacket material.



Relative to Jewel, this is how _I hear it_ in comparison to its stock cable and a few other EA flagships.

*Stock to new EA* - the soundstage expansion change is very noticeable, feels like the sound went from average width 2D to holographic 3D. The bass sounds nearly the same, just a little more rumble in sub-bass with a new cable. Also, with a new EA cable, the mids are more revealing, micro-detailed, yet still remain natural, just a bit less organic. Treble has another noticeable change with more sparkle and airiness which help to open up the sound. In comparison to a microphonic stock cable with a memory effect, a new EA cable is quiet and pliable.

*New EA vs Centurion* – I hear a new EA to have even wider soundstage expansion, similar depth and height but the left/right spread expands wider. Also, very similar bass response down to a sub-bass rumble. Centurion mids are a little brighter, especially in upper mids which make the sound more revealing while new EA is a little smoother in comparison. And the same with a treble of a new EA cable, being a little smoother in comparison to more crunch and sparkle I hear with Centurion treble.

*New EA vs Horus X* - I hear a very similar soundstage expansion. HX has a bit more rumble in sub-bass, mids are smoother in a new EA due to a little more body in lower mids and more musicality in upper mids relative to HX, but treble remains very close in tonality.

Overall, I find this new EA cable to have a huge soundstage expansion with an improvement in imaging, and the unique finetuning of the sound which helps to extract more microdetails without making the sound too bright or harsh. Those are two strongest points of its performance, soundstage expansion and transparent natural microdetail retrieval without too much coloring. And, the cable itself feels sexy to the touch.


_*Horus X vs new EA vs Centurio*_*n*


----------



## EffectAudio

twister6 said:


> Last month when I received *Aroma Jewel *iems and complained about their stock cable, I spill the beans about testing it with different wires, including a new one from Effect Audio which I found to have the best pair up synergy with these new Aroma flagship IEMs. With the announcement of this new EA cable just around the corner, I was given the green light to share a little more about my experience with it, including a few close-up pictures and some comparison examples before the official unveiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the impressions bud, glad you like it. One of our top priorities was indeed making it as sexy as possible to the touch 😅

-Nic


----------



## infinitejustice

twister6 said:


> Last month when I received *Aroma Jewel *iems and complained about their stock cable, I spill the beans about testing it with different wires, including a new one from Effect Audio which I found to have the best pair up synergy with these new Aroma flagship IEMs. With the announcement of this new EA cable just around the corner, I was given the green light to share a little more about my experience with it, including a few close-up pictures and some comparison examples before the official unveiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... Interesting observation.

I also tried this cable with Jewel (and a few other IEM), and comparing it with Centurion and Horus X also, last Friday at EA's office.

My observation is largely align with you, Horus X being brightest and less detailed, Centurion most detailed and refine, and this new cable slightly brighter than Centurion, and slightly smoother mids.  This new cable is like marrying Centurion with Horus X, making Centurion slightly brighter and more aggressive in the treble.

Overall I like Centurion a little bit more in this specific pairing (Jewel) being more balanced and better mids, and this new cable still very revealing, very detailed, it is slightly brigher with more treble.  But if you put this new cable on other IEM that is not as bright and as detailed as Jewel (I also tried it on Phonix, A18t, Elysian X, and a few others) it definitely give differently appreciable difference to Centurion for those enjoying more smooth mids yet more energetic treble. imho.

Still think Centurion wins, but this is one of a good alternative for those who like variety or different focus to Centurion.


----------



## EffectAudio

Now that we've had the sneak peaks, it's time for its official announcement.

_The Opening of the Chapter - Hall of Fame Series _



#New Release #Chiron February 25th


----------



## Layman1

twister6 said:


> _*Horus X vs new EA vs Centurio*_*n*



I think another plus point of this prospective new cable that went unmentioned is its synergy with your marble kitchen counter.
When I'm looking to buy a new kitchen counter, I always check @twister6 reviews to see how my audio gear might match up


----------



## mvvRAZ

EffectAudio said:


> Now that we've had the sneak peaks, it's time for its official announcement.
> 
> _The Opening of the Chapter - Hall of Fame Series _
> 
> ...



I was quite optimistic after seeing the more original designs of the hardware on the Centurion and Evo 1/10, going back to the carbon fiber is just disappointing to me when discussing a cable that AFAIK retails around 3,000$ :/


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> I was quite optimistic after seeing the more original designs of the hardware on the Centurion and Evo 1/10, going back to the carbon fiber is just disappointing to me when discussing a cable that AFAIK retails around 3,000$ :/


In its defence I'd say that at least here, it is a more appropriate match for the aesthetic of the rest of the cable, based on the photos so far! 
Personally, I prefer the more 'naked' cable finish of the Code51 and Centurion than cloth/coloured sleeve based cables. 
I want to see that beautiful metal, but again, I haven't seen this one in person, so who knows?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Layman1 said:


> In its defence I'd say that at least here, it is a more appropriate match for the aesthetic of the rest of the cable, based on the photos so far!
> Personally, I prefer the more 'naked' cable finish of the Code51 and Centurion than cloth/coloured sleeve based cables.
> I want to see that beautiful metal, but again, I haven't seen this one in person, so who knows?


Idk, when you name a cable after a mythological centaur there's just so many possibilities... also with the super low-key wire they could've gone for such nice flashy hardware, maybe something chrome with an interesting pattern, or a similar "helmet-like" split to the Centurion - the design language around greek helmets alone would be enough for a solid 10-15 TOTL-ish cable releases, and instead... carbon fiber lol


----------



## mvvRAZ

Apologies for the spam but imagine each one of these as a different split with the same functionality as the Centurion... Then like a group photo of a whole collection "clad" in various helmets, using different materials for the hardware for each one, different colors and finishes and whatnot - the possibilities are truly endless once an actual design language is incorporated


----------



## Wyville

Just shared some thoughts on the EE Wraith over in the EE thread (here). I actually spent a while rolling different cables with them to see if I could inch out more performance and although I liked pairings such as the good old Lionheart (still one of my favourites), Eros II 8-wire and TOTL cables such as Code 51, I actually think the synergy with Cleopatra is outstanding and balances the Wraith extremely well.


----------



## stacey

I'm guessing that we'll find out all the juicy details on the 25th? 
And this will be a strange ask because most view their audio as an experience of isolation...but any way to add a mic on any cables? Mostly for remote work, and I don't want to have the switch IEMs or cables for that purpose.


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> Just shared some thoughts on the EE Wraith over in the EE thread (here). I actually spent a while rolling different cables with them to see if I could inch out more performance and although I liked pairings such as the good old Lionheart (still one of my favourites), Eros II 8-wire and TOTL cables such as Code 51, I actually think the synergy with Cleopatra is outstanding and balances the Wraith extremely well.


Nice impressions, and that is one killer pic 

-Nic


----------



## Wyville

EffectAudio said:


> Nice impressions, and that is one killer pic
> 
> -Nic


Thanks Nic! I will see about sending these over to you at some point, might be really interesting to compare to Zeus XIV and see what you think about different cable pairings. 

As for the picture. I can only see the flaws at the moment... because I desperately want an excuse to buy new camera gear. 😂


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Thanks Nic! I will see about sending these over to you at some point, might be really interesting to compare to Zeus XIV and see what you think about different cable pairings.
> 
> As for the picture. I can only see the flaws at the moment... because I desperately want an excuse to buy new camera gear. 😂


Trust me, even with top-end gear, Empire's new logo is an absolute PITA to lock focus on. I usually need 5-6 shots on every composition just to get those darn E's in focus.


----------



## Beh0lder

Deezel177 said:


> Trust me, even with top-end gear, Empire's new logo is an absolute PITA to lock focus on. I usually need 5-6 shots on every composition just to get those darn E's in focus.


Don't get me started on lightwork with those, Ambient Acoustics lettering made me lose my mind with all those angles


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Trust me, even with top-end gear, Empire's new logo is an absolute PITA to lock focus on. I usually need 5-6 shots on every composition just to get those darn E's in focus.


No no no, it must be the cameras fault! I need a new one! 🤣

This was just a very quick handheld shot while fighting the setting sun, so I was taking it at a really odd angle to capture the last of the available daylight. The new camera is actually meant primarily for outdoors, so I need a compact setup, weather sealed and with high dynamic range. Quite sure it will be the Z6 II, but I want to try it out first and compare size, handling, etc with a few other options.


----------



## EffectAudio

stacey said:


> I'm guessing that we'll find out all the juicy details on the 25th?
> And this will be a strange ask because most view their audio as an experience of isolation...but any way to add a mic on any cables? Mostly for remote work, and I don't want to have the switch IEMs or cables for that purpose.


Yes more to follow soon! Unfortunately we can't build in any mics mate.. 


Wyville said:


> Thanks Nic! I will see about sending these over to you at some point, might be really interesting to compare to Zeus XIV and see what you think about different cable pairings.
> 
> As for the picture. I can only see the flaws at the moment... because I desperately want an excuse to buy new camera gear. 😂


Sounds good, looking forward to hearing them  

Yeah I remembered being _excellent_ at rationalising why I needed to spend all my disposable income on new gear 😅


----------



## twister6

Wyville said:


> No no no, it must be the cameras fault! *I need a new one!* 🤣
> 
> This was just a very quick handheld shot while fighting the setting sun, so I was taking it at a really odd angle to capture the last of the available daylight. The new camera is actually meant primarily for outdoors, so I need a compact setup, weather sealed and with high dynamic range. Quite sure it will be the Z6 II, but I want to try it out first and compare size, handling, etc with a few other options.



Erik, you know there is an easier solution to this?  Just let Barnie play with your camera


----------



## EffectAudio (Feb 25, 2022)

*New Release | Effect Audio Chiron*

To EFFECT AUDIO the Hall of Fame series is a place where one fascinating cable after another comes into being, reminiscent of the Hall of Fame that honors outstanding individuals.
————
_Suyang, Founder of EFFECT AUDIO _


Chiron was the most intelligent Centaur in Greek mythology, and much sought after as a tutor of heroes. He was aptly named the 'wisest and justest of all the centaurs'. He resided secluded on Mount Pelion with his knowledge, where he studied and learned in his cave.

CHIRON - The Hermit in Mount Pelion







Chiron unveils the next chapter in the Hall of Fame series - a combination of the new flagship Centurion’s power and Horus’ magnificence.

_"In me, the tiger sniffs the rose.

Tiger and rose are within every man, who controls the balance among them are the truly strong."

-Ancient Chinese proverb_

CHIRON will feature Effect Audio's prime UP-OCC gold plated silver-gold alloy material, mixed with the classic material of the Hall of Fame series - UP-OCC gold plated silver. The result is a perfect blend of「the Power of A Tiger」 and 「the Refined Delicacy of A Rose」.










CHIRON’s finish is modest yet sophisticated. EA's customized ‘C’ titanium slider was inspired by its capital letter ‘C’. The combination with the addition of jewelry cutting modeling technology results in a very natural look.






CHIRON’s modest and sophisticated design features a matte sandblasted titanium plug casing with carbon fibre paired with titanium shelled ConX® Interchangeable Connectors.






Much like a humble hermit whose light was hidden, while remaining the center of attention with its talent and potential.






Hermits are the headstrong in their pursuit of perfection. This is the first time we debut the EA Ultraflexi insulation with Matt Clear Black material to create a relatively soft and wide surface that dissipates the pressure around the ear. It brings comfort without reducing stability.












Equipped with a standard ConX ®️ Interchangeable Connector allows CHIRON for more possibility for changes.






*Chiron Carrying case*
Adhering to the EA classic side-opening structure carrying case, adopts Italy Alcantara & 'Sully' France Goat leather material and is equipped with a leather carry chain. While what’s inside the case infuses your music with dynamism and power, it represents your taste in the finest.

*CHIRON KEY FEATURES*

26AWG 8 Wires
Selected Premium UP-OCC Material
Gold Plated Silver/ Silver Gold Alloy Hybrid
Septuplet Core Bundle Litz
Multi-Sized Stranding
EA Ultra Flexi™ Insulation
Superior PSquared/P-EA Plug with Titanium Casing
Titanium Shelled ConX ®️ Interchangeable Connector

*PRODUCT SPECIFICATIONS*
Cable length: 1.2m
Plug: PSquared/P-EAPlugs （2.5/3.5/4.4mm optional）
Pins: ConX (Complete set with 5 connector pins)
Others: EA Classic Leather Carrying Case (Optional)

Initial Release (first batch): 20 Pieces Only

Chiron is now available at
https://bit.ly/3p9xC0Y


----------



## stacey

So it’s a limited edition?


----------



## Kerouac

stacey said:


> So it’s a limited edition?


Only 1 original (I guess)... and 19 clones


----------



## EffectAudio

stacey said:


> So it’s a limited edition?


Hi yeah this was a bit confusing, but no it's not. The first batch is limited to 20 pieces, similar to how Centurion was sold in batches. It's because each cable requires such significant time to make it right, so the production capacity is a lot lower.

-Nic


----------



## Kerouac

*BACK to BLACK!!!*


*Black ES ONYX? Check! ✔️
Black EA EVO10? Check! ✔️
'1+1=3' synergy? Check! ✔️

Improved clarity? Check! ✔️
Even tighter lows? Check! ✔️
Even more details? Check! ✔️
Blackest background? Check! ✔️
Expanded soundstage? Check! ✔️*



*A perfect match? Check! ✔️*
*Time for a cup of coffee? Check! ✔️*

_Well.... with some cream that is (thus not black) _


----------



## EffectAudio

Kerouac said:


> *BACK to BLACK!!!*
> 
> 
> *Black ES ONYX? Check! ✔️
> ...



A very stylish post sir


----------



## shizzin

Kerouac said:


> *BACK to BLACK!!!*
> 
> 
> *Black ES ONYX? Check! ✔️
> ...



What's with the watch


----------



## Kerouac

shizzin said:


> What's with the watch


It was there...

A) because it was partly black and fitted (imo) nicely in the picture 
B) so I could easily check when it was time for my cup of coffee 
C) and I still have no idea why 
D) all of the above 

Cheers!


----------



## marcusd

Our Chiron review is now online.  

A very interesting addition to the lineup and at times a better match than the Centurion for some IEMs. Depends on your preferences I guess but overall a fairly smooth and spacious sounding crossover between the Horus X and the Centurion for me. 

https://headfonics.com/effect-audio-chiron-review/


----------



## EffectAudio

marcusd said:


> Our Chiron review is now online.
> 
> A very interesting addition to the lineup and at times a better match than the Centurion for some IEMs. Depends on your preferences I guess but overall a fairly smooth and spacious sounding crossover between the Horus X and the Centurion for me.
> 
> https://headfonics.com/effect-audio-chiron-review/


Thanks for sharing Marcus! Excellent writing and analysis 👌

-Nic


----------



## Sifo

Received my Eros 2 back reterminated with TermX, very neat and will likely see a lot more use out of this cable now. 

Thanks again to Nic for allowing me to take part in the promotion from January. 

It's a cloudy day so no pics but they sent back the old stock barrel as well that I'll end up using as a dust plug or something


----------



## EffectAudio

Sifo said:


> Received my Eros 2 back reterminated with TermX, very neat and will likely see a lot more use out of this cable now.
> 
> Thanks again to Nic for allowing me to take part in the promotion from January.
> 
> It's a cloudy day so no pics but they sent back the old stock barrel as well that I'll end up using as a dust plug or something


Our pleasure! Nice to hear you're happy with TermX. So if I understand correctly we might see a pic once the sun starts to shine again? 

-Nic


----------



## Sifo

It's looking cloudy all week but maybe if we're lucky...


----------



## Layman1

Sifo said:


> It's looking cloudy all week but maybe if we're lucky...


It's bright and sunny here in the UK (or at least my part of it anyway, haha). 
God bless climate change (just joking, obviously)


----------



## mvvRAZ

Layman1 said:


> It's bright and sunny here in the UK (or at least my part of it anyway, haha).
> God bless climate change (just joking, obviously)


It has its moments, was golfing in shorts this January…


----------



## EffectAudio

Introducing the Copper Cable Carnival! 





In the upcoming weeks we're going to commemorate and celebrate how EA started through copper cables. Copper is an amazing entry point in the world of cables. It has a distinct sound with its own advantages, and can be blended with other materials to create unique signatures. And of course it isn’t too costly, making it the perfect cable to start off with. 

We'll have a little something something coming up, but will also just put some of our cables in the spotlight - starting off with the ultimate classics: Ares II and Ares II+.

Ares II distinguishes itself with a high quality sound for an affordable price, resulting from EA’s proprietary multi-size stranded design and UltraFlexi Insulation. Stemming from a time when copper cables were predominantly known for their warm sound, Ares II provides a unique balance between a warm bass and shimmering treble. The result is a beautiful tone with sufficient detail, resulting in a highly engaging sound.





Adding a bit of size to the wires adds weight to the sound. Ares II+ is built on the same foundation, but going from 26 to 22 AWG results in a noticeably warmer and fuller sound. The key ingredient here is the upper bass: Ares II+ has a warm layer covering its sound, which adds body to its instruments and gives it a more emotional touch.

I personally enjoy it when paired with the VE8, which I typically use for rock music. Male vocals sound full and raging guitars impressive. But with Samba for instance I’m going for precision, where Ares II has the upper hand. Both provide their own flavour, making them interesting starting points to upgrade from a stock cable.


----------



## Kerouac (Mar 9, 2022)

EffectAudio said:


> Introducing the Copper Cable Carnival!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Copper Cable Carnival_ means _Party time_?
Well, in that case, please count me in...





The Ares II is also still one of my favorite copper cables up to today... I've even got 3 (_4w 2.5mm, 4w 3.5mm and 8w 3.5mm_) of them here as we speak.

It's also still my favorite synergy match (and I've tried a couple of more expensive ones in the past) for the Warbler Prelude, as it gives its signature more (and a slightly warmer) body + triggers its (sub)bass to come out and play, without losing out on its wonderful vocals and instrument separation. Quite an achievement imho 



Oh well, just my 2 (copper) cents...
Party on!


----------



## Layman1

EffectAudio said:


> Introducing the Copper Cable Carnival!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can testify to the powers of the Ares II+ 
I have it on my EE Nemesis, and it adds a noticeable increase in slam, rumble and impact.
I've taken the 'Pepsi Challenge' with several other cables, and whilst they all have things to offer, none yet have brought that visceral slam and impact that I get with the Ares II+


----------



## Suyang

Kerouac said:


> _Copper Cable Carnival_ means _Party time_?
> Well, in that case, please count me in...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, always love the warmth and bass of the copper cable delivers, for Ares II and II+, the geometry design makes then shines on highs

Btw, Spot the jack of your Ares II, that was very early batch produced by us, a truly OG man


Layman1 said:


> I can testify to the powers of the Ares II+
> I have it on my EE Nemesis, and it adds a noticeable increase in slam, rumble and impact.
> I've taken the 'Pepsi Challenge' with several other cables, and whilst they all have things to offer, none yet have brought that visceral slam and impact that I get with the Ares II+


Thanks Layman, agreed!! Blending something new and stay tuned


----------



## EffectAudio

As part of the Copper Cable Carnival this month, we will be sharing a few special creations based around the copper wires from the Bespoke collection: the EVO 1 and EVO 10 in 8wire variation, a hybrid of EVO 1 and EVO 10, and of course our acclaimed Ares II and Ares II+ in their 8 wire variations.

We will be sharing more about the unique sounds of the cables over the week.
Chat us more about our Bespoke cables and find out what suits you best!
https://bit.ly/3hWL0Bp


----------



## Wyville

I recently received a parcel from my friend Nic, @EffectAudio, with some goodies to try out for a bit. Among those were the Axiom, IEMs that I have been very curious about. Especially the modular design is a unique approach that I did not really know what to expect of. Having spent some time with them, I think the Axiom are quite interesting.





For the cable I went with Cleopatra, which seemed to pair well with the Axiom, and for the source I used the Shanling M8 on high gain.

Both modules (black original and silver YU, if I got that correct) seem to have a similar bass and mids, but differ mostly in the treble. That’s also where I find the Axiom to be a little disappointing in both cases. With the original module the Axiom have a brighter treble and it feels a bit brittle at times. It is not harsh or offensive in any way, but I find that relative to the bass and mids, the treble doesn’t quite reach the same level. With the YU module the treble becomes attenuated and gets lost a little to the point where with some classical music I have to turn the volume up to find the details in that region.

The bass on the other hand is very nice with good extension, texture and physicality. It is not the tightest or quickest bass, but rather a lush and analogue bass you can lose yourself in. At least, I can. I love this type of bass when I want to relax and drift away in the music. Despite the lusher bass, I find the mids to be fairly clean without the sort of veil that can result from such a bass. Vocals are nice and clear and sound natural. With the YU module, which is the one I prefer, the whole presentation is quite warmish natural with an easy feel to it. The sort of tuning I can listen to all day without any fatigue. It is not the most transparent or highest resolution, but rather musical and thoroughly enjoyable.

Build quality is excellent and I think the modules are very well done. The ergonomics of the shells is also very good. I ended up using Spiral Dots tips, which gave me a comfortable fit for however long I wanted to listen to them. I didn’t count the hours, but have used them for long sessions while I was working and simply forgot I had them in until my dog put his face on my keyboard in order to get my attention. 😅 Both comfort and tuning with the YU module worked great for that, and, coincidentally, the wonderful ergonomics of Cleopatra.

Alongside the Axiom Nic’s parcel included the new Chiron, which I have not yet had an opportunity to spend time with. A situation that will of course be remedied forthwith! 😁


----------



## Sifo

I didn't say the pic would be any good, but TermX is neat!


----------



## EffectAudio

Wyville said:


> I recently received a parcel from my friend Nic, @EffectAudio, with some goodies to try out for a bit. Among those were the Axiom, IEMs that I have been very curious about. Especially the modular design is a unique approach that I did not really know what to expect of. Having spent some time with them, I think the Axiom are quite interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great impressions Erik, thanks for sharing! Looking forward to what you think of Chiron 



Sifo said:


> I didn't say the pic would be any good, but TermX is neat!


Appreciate it mate! Glad to hear you're enjoying it. And nice finishing touch of your handle on your IEMs.


----------



## EffectAudio

Back to the Copper Cable Carnival!🕺

The first cable we’ll take a closer look at is the EVO1 8wire. EVO1 consists of an interesting blend of pure copper mixed with SPC and GPC, all intertwined in the same wires. The sound is characterized by its crystalline upper mids yet smooth lower treble, which gives it a clear sound that excels for acoustic instruments and female vocals.

Going to 8wire retains the crispness of the upper mids, while adding more body to its notes by filling up the midrange. The result is a fuller, more forward presentation resulting in a greater sense of immediacy. The slightly larger stage dimensions allow more space for the instrument positioning, as well as finer detail to emerge.

The EVO1 8wire’s full-bodied copper cable sound with its pristine upper mids is a festive addition to the EA collection. For the Copper Cable Carnival, current owners of the EVO1 can have theirs upgraded to 8wires for $300 including ConX.


----------



## Wyville

Suyang said:


> Btw, Spot the jack of your Ares II, that was very early batch produced by us, a truly OG man


I have been a huge fan of Ares II for years and it was always my first recommendation whenever anyone asked for a premium aftermarket cable at a great price. (Second was Eros II, btw. 😉)

As for OG...




I remember the one on the left was the first one sold when Effect Audio became officially available in the UK. After having borrowed one from a friend, I just had to have my own. 😁


----------



## Kerouac (Mar 19, 2022)

Wyville said:


> I recently received a parcel from my friend Nic, @EffectAudio, with some goodies to try out for a bit. Among those were the Axiom, IEMs that I have been very curious about. Especially the modular design is a unique approach that I did not really know what to expect of. Having spent some time with them, I think the Axiom are quite interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some wonderful Axiom impressions (almost a mini review + one amazing pic) my good ol' namesake...

But hey, look at that!
Ain't that Barnie over there in the corner?




Chewing away on that Chiron cable, while you were posting on HF


----------



## Wyville

Kerouac said:


> Some wonderful Axiom impressions (almost a mini review + one amazing pic) my good ol' namesake...
> 
> But hey, look at that!
> Ain't that Barnie over there in the corner?
> ...


Lol! 😅 Luckily Barnie is not one to chew on anything other than his toys. I'm more worried about him burying Nic's Chiron with all the digging he is doing. 😅


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Hey guys, I'm looking for a cable upgrade for my Kinera Norn IEM. The IEM has a slightly V-Shaped sound with some harshness in the upper mids. I've mostly used cheaper cables (15-40 USD) with my IEMs before and want to try something between 100 & 200 USD this time.

I'm hoping to add some warmth and bring out vocals (without harshness) and bass increase would be a bonus but not a necessary requirement. Considering my budget, copper cables like Maestro, Ares II... seem like good options.

What would you guys recommend?


----------



## EffectAudio

Johnfg465vd said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for a cable upgrade for my Kinera Norn IEM. The IEM has a slightly V-Shaped sound with some harshness in the upper mids. I've mostly used cheaper cables (15-40 USD) with my IEMs before and want to try something between 100 & 200 USD this time.
> 
> I'm hoping to add some warmth and bring out vocals (without harshness) and bass increase would be a bonus but not a necessary requirement. Considering my budget, copper cables like Maestro, Ares II... seem like good options.
> 
> What would you guys recommend?


Hi there! If you're looking for warmth and bass I'd go for either Ares II or Ares II+. Both fit your description, but Ares II+ will add a touch more bass for a warmer and thicker sound. Maestro is cooler by comparison, with a tighter bass and cleaner sound.

-Nic


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Ares II and Eros II are the best cost-performance ratio in the copper cables market.


----------



## Johnfg465vd (Mar 23, 2022)

@EffectAudio, @CrocodileDundee Thanks, will order Ares II soon.

I'm curious, do planar drivers not benefit much from cable change? I ask because when I tried swapping my Sundara (generic 4.4 Cable) & Timeless (Campfire Litz Cable) cables, I failed to notice any change in sound signature. I heard changes in sound when swapping Meze 99C, Blessing 2... cables but not with planar gear.

I'm thinking of getting another cable to use with A&K Diana IEM (all BA set), any recommendation? previously, I used a generic 30 USD mixed cable (Copper, Silver plated) and got disappointing results. Stock Kinera Norn cable (also mixed) was better but somewhat reduced the bass.

Edit: Diana has a dark sound signature and works well for long listening sections. I'm trying to tune the set to get a bit more energy in the upper frequencies and improve the hazy instrument separation.


----------



## Suyang

Johnfg465vd said:


> @EffectAudio, @CrocodileDundee Thanks, will order Ares II soon.
> 
> I'm curious, do planar drivers not benefit much from cable change? I ask because when I tried swapping my Sundara (generic 4.4 Cable) & Timeless (Campfire Litz Cable) cables, I failed to notice any change in sound signature. I heard changes in sound when swapping Meze 99C, Blessing 2... cables but not with planar gear.
> 
> ...


Hi John, 

Good day, BA is much more sensitive when you do cable rolling, the change and improvement is much more obvious compare to the Planar.

Its a good timing now to wait for great copper poisons from us, just wait from the feedbacks from the Fam who is able to attend Canjam SG 

-Suyang


----------



## Suyang

CrocodileDundee said:


> Ares II and Eros II are the best cost-performance ratio in the copper cables market.


Great to hear that, and something mind blowing will be surfaced sooooon


----------



## EffectAudio

Johnfg465vd said:


> @EffectAudio, @CrocodileDundee Thanks, will order Ares II soon.
> 
> I'm curious, do planar drivers not benefit much from cable change? I ask because when I tried swapping my Sundara (generic 4.4 Cable) & Timeless (Campfire Litz Cable) cables, I failed to notice any change in sound signature. I heard changes in sound when swapping Meze 99C, Blessing 2... cables but not with planar gear.
> 
> ...


I have an i4 which responds pretty well, taming the treble is really key to provide a more natural tone so I think it benefits from a good cable. But as SY mentioned, planars can generally be less sensitive so it depends on what you're working with.

If you're looking to brighten the upper frequencies an entry-level silver like Thor II would be excellent. Alternatively, a quality SPC could equally suit your needs considering your budget. We have something interesting along these lines coming up


----------



## Kerouac (Mar 24, 2022)

Suyang said:


> Its a good timing now to wait for great copper poisons from us, just wait from the feedbacks from the Fam who is able to attend Canjam SG





Suyang said:


> Great to hear that, and something mind blowing will be surfaced sooooon





EffectAudio said:


> We have something interesting along these lines coming up



Hmmmm, I think I can feel a certain amount of tension building up over here 





But it'll be probably worth the wait


----------



## dhc0329

I think EA did right with their newest Chiron cable. Beside sounding lively and organic with plenty of details I really like how the cable's textured. 
Quite supple and light. I would choose this as the most ergonomically correct cable out of all EA cable offerings.


----------



## Suyang

Kerouac said:


> Hmmmm, I think I can feel a certain amount of tension building up over here
> 
> 
> But it'll be probably worth the wait


Something really exciting happening soon, to challenge the performance of copper cable can be, as well as the true $ of it lol...

-Suyang


dhc0329 said:


> I think EA did right with their newest Chiron cable. Beside sounding lively and organic with plenty of details I really like how the cable's textured.
> Quite supple and light. I would choose this as the most ergonomically correct cable out of all EA cable offerings.


Another happy customer, thank you buddy for your review on the sponsor page, it could for sure to help more friends to know about this cable into details

-Suyang


----------



## Gavin C4

Effect Audio Chiron is such a great pairing with Vision Ears EXT. It slightly add some coloration to the music and fine tuned every thing.


----------



## Chesty

Suyang @ Effect Audio is the Chiron available with TermX? I can't see this option on your website Chiron page.  If not presently, will it be available in the near future?


----------



## Suyang

Chesty said:


> Suyang @ Effect Audio is the Chiron available with TermX? I can't see this option on your website Chiron page.  If not presently, will it be available in the near future?


Hi there, 

Thanks for your interest of Chiron.

Yes, you may opt for TermX, however the titanium connector shell is not available for TermX, only the standard EE Aluminum Shell.

Which IEM are you gonna pair with?

-Suyang


----------



## Chesty

Suyang said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your interest of Chiron.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your speedy reply.  I am intending to pair it with EE Odin, playing out of an A&K SP2000.  But I am also thinking about the Cayin N8ii.  I listen mainly to classical music.


----------



## Suyang

Chesty said:


> Thanks for your speedy reply.  I am intending to pair it with EE Odin, playing out of an A&K SP2000.  But I am also thinking about the Cayin N8ii.  I listen mainly to classical music.


You can try to pair with either Chiron and Centurion, both would be suitable for classical, the soundstage, micro detail and separation improvement is substantial.

-Suyang


----------



## Gavin C4 (Mar 30, 2022)

The Centurion is a very nice pairing with Vision Ears Phonix. The Centurion is a cable that has very good upper mid to high frequencies. It is a very good complement with IEMs, especially like the Phonix where it is characterized by its smooth and emotional mid vocals. Pairing with the Centurion adds more energy to the mid to upper spectrum overall, especially to the extension of the vocals. It is fascinating to see that a top-level IEM can further scale up with upper front gears.


----------



## Shecky504

Gavin C4 said:


> The Centurion is a very nice pairing with Vision Ears Phonix. The Centurion is a cable that has very good upper mid to high frequencies. It is a very good complement with IEMs, especially like the Phonix where it is characterized by its smooth and emotional mid vocals. Pairing with the Centurion adds more energy to the mid to upper spectrum overall, especially to the extension of the vocals. It is fascinating to see that a top-level IEM can further scale up with upper front gears.


I agree, Phonix + Centurion scales those IEMs to the next level. Significant difference vs. stock with a more holographic sound. Phonix already has great stage height but I hear Centurion extending soundstage width as well.


----------



## twister6

For those who are interested, I just finished and published my Chiron review, including different pair up examples with various flagship iems and comparison to other cables.  Enjoy the read!


----------



## SeeSax

Long-time EA fan here with many, many (too many) cables in my collection, and I had the pleasure of listening to the Chiron and Mamba recently and got to compare with my Centurion and Code 51. Quick comparison below! 

Just a quick note that for this comparison, I used the Cayin N8ii DAP on P+ with Class AB with the Aroma Audio Jewel IEMs. Pretty safe to say that this combination can highlight differences in cables with the best of them.

*Effect Audio Centurion*: the Centurion provides an energetic, highly-resolved, crisp sound that takes technicality to an 11. It’s got immensely detailed treble, crystal clear mids and a quick, impactful and clean bass response that digs deep enough to shatter your understanding of what IEMs can do with sub-bass. The cable isn’t dry or bright, but instead layers detail on top of musicality and stretches it across an incredible soundscape. Centurion is one of the cables where I heard a very audible difference in resolution upon first listen and I continue to be impressed with it. It really pairs well with every type of IEM I have with the exception of the very brightest sound signatures. This cable really brings the heat and I struggle to find any complaint whatsoever other than the price. But for that price, you get flawless build quality, a luxurious unboxing experience and peace of mind knowing that you’re getting every single ounce of potential out of your IEMs. This cable is the benchmark for me. Additionally, despite being an 8-wire cable, it’s one of the most soft, supple and comfortable cables I’ve ever had the pleasure of using.

*Effect Audio Chiron*: perhaps the Chiron can be considered a sibling of the Centurion, so obviously I was excited to get my hands on this one. While the appearance is very different from Centurion, the wire composition (and sound) share a lot of similarities. I believe half the wires in this cable are the same as Centurion, with a different composition for the other four. I’ll leave that part to the experts or manufacturer’s literature! Chiron is an 8-wire configuration that’s very soft and supple, much like the Centurion. The housing of the wires is more of a matte finish with a more tactile feel in hand. I quite like it; it feels rugged to a degree next to the bling of the Centurion. As for sound, I hear a highly-resolved sound similar to Centurion, but with a more relaxed and natural sound that doesn’t accentuate the highs or lows quite as much as Centurion. I would venture to say this is a touch more balanced, with a slight layer of warmth over the treble that reigns everything in a notch. It’s still got a very high level of detail and technicality, but a softer tonality and portrayal of the music is where the contrast with Centurion lies. I really love this cable and it could be an amazing companion to Centurion (but that’s crazy talk…or is it?).

*Effect Audio Mamba*: first impressions are wow, this is a big and beautiful cable physically and audibly. The wires are 24awg and with eight of them, the cable is physically larger than the other ones. It’s pretty flexible, but not as supple as the others. Sound-wise, this is probabably the most colored cable of the bunch with a major mid-bass impact and sparkly treble being its most prominent characteristics to me. Band-based music rings through with a major mid-bass punch on things like the kick drum and bass guitar, with tons of texture and physicality. It’s a very musical, warm and energetic cable on those frequencies I mentioned. Technicalities are very strong, but this cable trades a bit of that for some serious fun and engaging dynamics. Overall I would say this is a cable that prioritizes fun, enjoyment and musicality while keeping levels of detail very high. It’s a larger cable physically, and while slightly heavy given the wire compounds it’s still pretty comfortable to wear. I would enjoy Mamba most with IEMs that need a little extra boost of energy and musicality, giving a nice (and somewhat subtle) coloring to the sound to create a nice listening experience. This is a fun one!

*Effect Audio Code 51 (Final Edition):* ah, and old friend. I owned the original Code 51 and now the “Final Edition.” This is a cable that provides a very high fidelity sound, with loads of deatil and a signature that is on the natural side. Where Centurion and Chiron brings massive detail and energy (Chiron less so), Code 51 provides resolution and detail in a more natural and laid back manner. Tone is very neutral, but the power of sub-bass is immediately noticeable and pronounced. Where Mamba gives a wonderful mid-bass punch, Code 51 extends so deep that you need the best of the best DD-equipped monitors to hear its capabilities. On the Jewel, there is an insanely clean sub-bass that thumbs like no other (well, other than Centurion). The sub-bass on Code 51 and Centurion are in the same ball park, but I feel like Code 51 isolates it a bit more and highlights the deepest of deep notes. Into the mids, Centurion probably has the upper hand in texture and layering, but Code 51 adds a little density to be the more natural vocal experience. For highs, Centurion and Chiron have more sparkle, but Code 51’s smoother presentation may be the preference for someone who is more sensitive to treble. My ultimate cable sound signature is Centurion, but Code 51 provides a great alternative with a more natural and slightly less bright tonality. Chiron, on the other hand, is closer to Code 51 in tonality but brings a higher resolution and more refined sound signature. Honestly, you can’t go wrong with any of these.

*TL;DR*: these cables are all exceptional. Centurion is the last word in detail, energy and dynamics. Chiron loses a touch of the energy for a more natural sound with nearly-equal resolution and technicality. Mamba is colored, fun, mid-bassy and here to party with any musica you can throw at it. Code 51 is the cable that gives you a pretty neutral tonality, a very clean sub-bass and a smooth upper register for a good all-rounder. Again, you really can’t go wrong!



Cheers, 

-Collin-

PS: thanks again @EffectAudio for the chance to hear some of the other cables, greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gavin C4

SeeSax said:


> Long-time EA fan here with many, many (too many) cables in my collection, and I had the pleasure of listening to the Chiron and Mamba recently and got to compare with my Centurion and Code 51. Quick comparison below!
> 
> Just a quick note that for this comparison, I used the Cayin N8ii DAP on P+ with Class AB with the Aroma Audio Jewel IEMs. Pretty safe to say that this combination can highlight differences in cables with the best of them.
> 
> ...



Very accurate description of the Effect Audio  Centurion and  Chiron cable. Really good work and sensitive ears.


----------



## Wyville (Mar 31, 2022)

Been having fun with Nic’s Chiron, so I might as well add to the impressions given by others.






First of all, it is a beautiful cable with a very different style from what I am used to with Effect Audio. I love this style and the feel of the cable is different from any cable I have tried. Comfort is still excellent, despite being an 8-wire cable. The ear guides might be a little bit bigger and less comfortable than I would like, but that is relatively speaking, as it is still perfectly comfortable and nothing like some other TOTL cables I have tried over the years. The parts used look gorgeous and I love the slider being integrated in the y-split, very nice attention to detail there.

In terms of sound, just based on a few hours of listening, I think the Chiron has a beautiful effect. There is something superbly smooth and detailed about it. With my Empire Ears Phantom, the Chiron creates a gorgeous and smoothly flowing sound that is still very clear and airy, something I feel the Phantom can benefit from. It has made me fall back in love with my Phantom, as the sound is enveloping and provides a feeling of intimacy despite the stage feeling spacious and airy. Pairing the Chiron with the 64 Audio Trio provides excellent synergy as well. It feels as if the mids come forward a little more, while the bass is tighter and the treble a bit smoother, balancing the Trio quite nicely. Indeed, the treble feels a bit smoother with the FiR Audio M4 as well. I was very curious about that pairing, as soon as I tried the Chiron with my Phantom and noticed the effect on the treble. The M4 become markedly smoother.

Not super detailed impressions, as I have not had much time (only a few hours), but for first impressions I can say I am loving the Chiron. It seems to be a nicely balanced cable where very high technical performance meets smoothness, two things that are usually opposites, so you _can_ actually have it both ways. 😎


----------



## Andricop

Are there Penteconn Ear Plug connectors for the ConX system?
Thanks


----------



## deafenears

3.5mm and mini-XLR ConX too! Would mean I could use by EA cables for headphones, that would be awesome!


----------



## twister6

Andricop said:


> Are there Penteconn Ear Plug connectors for the ConX system?
> Thanks



P-Ear connector is already part of ConX set.


----------



## EffectAudio

twister6 said:


> P-Ear connector is already part of ConX set.


Thanks bud. 

And fantastic work on the Chiron review as usual 👌

-Nic


----------



## Suyang

deafenears said:


> 3.5mm and mini-XLR ConX too! Would mean I could use by EA cables for headphones, that would be awesome!


ConX for headphone, thats a great idea for headphone lovers!!

-Suyang


----------



## deafenears (Apr 1, 2022)

Suyang said:


> ConX for headphone, thats a great idea for headphone lovers!!


Yes! Eletech entering the headphone market with the "Inferno", waiting for EA to


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is 1st of April, but I don't plan on making any weird jokes, but rather post a video review on a cable that's no joke! Evo 1 from Effect Audio has a really interesting sound, with good details and a textured presentation! More info and fun in the full video~


----------



## Gavin C4

Headphone enthusiast right here, waiting for Effect Audio to produce high quality cables for our headphones.


----------



## iMemphis

I never had a Effect audio cable before, and looking to upgrade my 64 Audio u12t IEMs with one. Does anyone have a suggestion they can point me to? I was looking at the EFFECT AUDIO - LEONIDAS II, but man, at $999 its hard to swallow. I am looking for a cable that would have a 4.4m connector, and the leonidas does. Of all the U12t users, which effect audio cable would you recommend?


----------



## Beh0lder

All EA cables can have a 4.4 connector. I like it with a EVO1, it helps with bass texture and fixes the mids a bit.


----------



## iMemphis

Beh0lder said:


> All EA cables can have a 4.4 connector. I like it with a EVO1, it helps with bass texture and fixes the mids a bit.


I see that they have 4.4, but i assume its not interchangable right?


----------



## Beh0lder

IIRC all EA cable can be terminated with TermX - 2,5 and 4,4 in one.


----------



## Damz87 (Apr 4, 2022)

iMemphis said:


> I never had a Effect audio cable before, and looking to upgrade my 64 Audio u12t IEMs with one. Does anyone have a suggestion they can point me to? I was looking at the EFFECT AUDIO - LEONIDAS II, but man, at $999 its hard to swallow. I am looking for a cable that would have a 4.4m connector, and the leonidas does. Of all the U12t users, which effect audio cable would you recommend?


The Leo 2 is a good option for U12t, however I would actually choose 64 Audio’s own premium cable - the Premium Silver - over a Leo 2. It’s a very nicely built cable and sounds great with U12t, and quite a bit cheaper.

Edit: Just to clarify, I would say Leo 2 is a superior cable overall, but I personally prefer the premium silver pair up with U12t. ymmv


----------



## Andricop

Did someone has paired an Effect Audio cable with FitEar IEMs?
How was the synergy? 

I was also wondering if there is a FitEar connector option also?

Thanks


----------



## efftee

Andricop said:


> Did someone has paired an Effect Audio cable with FitEar IEMs?
> How was the synergy?
> 
> I was also wondering if there is a FitEar connector option also?
> ...


V, unfortunately the Fitear 2-pin is not an option on EA cables nor is it available as a ConX adaptor, though we should all pester @Suyang to make it! 😉


----------



## Gavin C4

For those who can go to Canjam. You must go and have a listen to Effect Audio Chiron. It is such a special cable that tides details and emotional mids together. In which you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Gavin C4 said:


> For those who can go to Canjam. You must go and have a listen to Effect Audio Chiron. It is such a special cable that tides details and emotional mids together. In which you get the best of both worlds.


If the cable has these characteristics and  Phoenix is right there. I can just imagine how impressive this pairing can be.


----------



## riverground

efftee said:


> V, unfortunately the Fitear 2-pin is not an option on EA cables nor is it available as a ConX adaptor, though we should all pester @Suyang to make it! 😉


I’m hoping for them to add it to the ConX system. 

They used to offer the FitEar option to their line up back then but I guess they took it out.


----------



## Suyang

Andricop said:


> Did someone has paired an Effect Audio cable with FitEar IEMs?
> How was the synergy?
> 
> I was also wondering if there is a FitEar connector option also?
> ...


Hi Buddy,

Yes, we do offer FitEar Connector(both Straight and Right Angled) and some of other more connectors, even JH7 pins

Which particular cable are you looking at?

-Suyang


Gavin C4 said:


> For those who can go to Canjam. You must go and have a listen to Effect Audio Chiron. It is such a special cable that tides details and emotional mids together. In which you get the best of both worlds.


Glad to hear you are enjoy with Chiron, as many of Canjam attendees dose 

So happy to meet the community again after 3 years pause, and hopefully we can back to Hong Kong Show sooooon.

-Suyang


riverground said:


> I’m hoping for them to add it to the ConX system.
> 
> They used to offer the FitEar option to their line up back then but I guess they took it out.


Yuppppp, thats something we heard from the community during this Canjam as well, it was on our development list, hopefully we can bring make it available before London Canjam 

-Suyang


----------



## efftee

Suyang said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Yes, we do offer FitEar Connector(both Straight and Right Angled) and some of other more connectors, even JH7 pins
> 
> ...


Oh my apologies, my bad, I thought no ConX = no connector!


----------



## Suyang

efftee said:


> Oh my apologies, my bad, I thought no ConX = no connector!


No worries man, ConX is definitely the future, and lot of more possibilities, however the development of this system is crazy, eg. precision engineering, material engineering, tolerance control, etc.

-Suyang


----------



## Jeffyue

Suyang said:


> No worries man, ConX is definitely the future, and lot of more possibilities, however the development of this system is crazy, eg. precision engineering, material engineering, tolerance control, etc.
> 
> -Suyang


Please add RCX as an option too..... Please ...


----------



## Andricop

Suyang said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Yes, we do offer FitEar Connector(both Straight and Right Angled) and some of other more connectors, even JH7 pins
> 
> Which particular cable are you looking at?



Thanks for your answer Suyang! I was thinking of a Code 51 but not sure it's the best choice for FitEar?


----------



## EffectAudio

Gavin C4 said:


> For those who can go to Canjam. You must go and have a listen to Effect Audio Chiron. It is such a special cable that tides details and emotional mids together. In which you get the best of both worlds.


I've had the chance to try out Phonix, Chiron indeed builds remarkably on its strengths 

Full-bodied yet vibrant midrange, with ultimate precision. I might even prefer the pairing over Centurion.

-Nic


----------



## twister6

EffectAudio said:


> I've had the chance to try out Phonix, Chiron indeed builds remarkably on its strengths
> 
> Full-bodied yet vibrant midrange, with ultimate precision. I might even prefer the pairing over Centurion.
> 
> -Nic



And then, add N8ii with a tube output, as a cherry on top


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Suyang said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Yes, we do offer FitEar Connector(both Straight and Right Angled) and some of other more connectors, even JH7 pins
> 
> ...


7 pin on ConX? 🧐🤯


----------



## Suyang

Andricop said:


> Thanks for your answer Suyang! I was thinking of a Code 51 but not sure it's the best choice for FitEar?


Code 51 is a great cable to deliver smoothness, soundstage and clarity through full range, and possibly the best you can find in the 4 wire form. If 8 wire version, you may want to give Chiron a shot

-Suyang


CrocodileDundee said:


> 7 pin on ConX? 🧐🤯


Not for now, I meant 7pin connector itself But I think its a good idea, hopefully its doable technically.

-Suyang


Jeffyue said:


> Please add RCX as an option too..... Please ...


Yeah man, WIP 

-Suyang


----------



## Suyang

I'd like to thank for all attendees, EA Fam, and EA staffs for making a such wonderful show in last weekend, you are the best and your support and inputs keep Effect Audio moving forward!!!

And I'd also like to take this chance to introduce our New Staff @JordonEA (Sales&Marketing Manager), who has been working extraordinarily hard to mange this Canjam show from preparation to operation, and he will be also meeting you guys in person for more Canjam globally. Please welcome Jordon on board and you may guess which one is him in the photo


----------



## JordonEA

Suyang said:


> I'd like to thank for all attendees, EA Fam, and EA staffs for making a such wonderful show in last weekend, you are the best and your support and inputs keep Effect Audio moving forward!!!
> 
> And I'd also like to take this chance to introduce our New Staff @JordonEA (Sales&Marketing Manager), who has been working extraordinarily hard to mange this Canjam show from preparation to operation, and he will be also meeting you guys in person for more Canjam globally. Please welcome Jordon on board and you may guess which one is him in the photo



Hello everyone! This is Jordon here, hope y'all had fun at Canjam  
p.s. clue, I'm not the bottom right hand corner one 

-Jordon


----------



## Gavin C4

Nice it is good to see that the EA staff is getting stronger and bigger. Please continue to produce high quality products to us.


----------



## Kerouac

Suyang said:


> Please welcome Jordon on board and you may guess which one is him in the photo





JordonEA said:


> p.s. clue, I'm not the bottom right hand corner one
> 
> -Jordon


Well, I'm pretty sure that you're the one wearing the EA cap. Right?


----------



## Damz87

Damz87 said:


> The Leo 2 is a good option for U12t, however I would actually choose 64 Audio’s own premium cable - the Premium Silver - over a Leo 2. It’s a very nicely built cable and sounds great with U12t, and quite a bit cheaper.
> 
> Edit: Just to clarify, I would say Leo 2 is a superior cable overall, but I personally prefer the premium silver pair up with U12t. ymmv


@iMemphis I need to eat my words a little bit here because I've recently tried Chiron on U12t and this is now my favourite cable pairing for U12t. It sounds absolutely phenomenal. Highly recommend trying it out if you can!


----------



## kevin638880

EffectAudio said:


> I've had the chance to try out Phonix, Chiron indeed builds remarkably on its strengths
> 
> Full-bodied yet vibrant midrange, with ultimate precision. *I might even prefer the pairing over Centurion.*
> 
> -Nic


This is not what my wallet wanted to hear.


----------



## zuber

Suyang said:


> I'd like to thank for all attendees, EA Fam, and EA staffs for making a such wonderful show in last weekend, you are the best and your support and inputs keep Effect Audio moving forward!!!
> 
> And I'd also like to take this chance to introduce our New Staff @JordonEA (Sales&Marketing Manager), who has been working extraordinarily hard to mange this Canjam show from preparation to operation, and he will be also meeting you guys in person for more Canjam globally. Please welcome Jordon on board and you may guess which one is him in the photo



Are you in the middle of the photo?


----------



## JordonEA

zuber said:


> Are you in the middle of the photo?


Nope that's not me haha! Another guess?
-Jordon


----------



## iMemphis

Just got myself the Leonidas ii cable (great cable) and the Term X. Is it me, or is it super difficult to swap out the termination? Do i need pillars? The current termination on the Leo cable won't budget at all lol...


----------



## Suyang

Damz87 said:


> @iMemphis I need to eat my words a little bit here because I've recently tried Chiron on U12t and this is now my favourite cable pairing for U12t. It sounds absolutely phenomenal. Highly recommend trying it out if you can!


Chiron is getting  


kevin638880 said:


> This is not what my wallet wanted to hear.


 Wallet vs Ear


----------



## iMemphis

Email sent, thanks. Hopefully it all works out. When i was watching the education video, it shows you can easily turn it, and it screw off easily. For me, when I turn it, it just turns non-stop nothing happens. Strange


----------



## iMemphis

Darn, found out I have to terminated myself (dummy me, thought it was just a swap). Does anyone know any local people in Los Angeles CA, that can re-terminate a cable for me? (ill pay of course)


----------



## mvvRAZ

iMemphis said:


> Email sent, thanks. Hopefully it all works out. When i was watching the education video, it shows you can easily turn it, and it screw off easily. For me, when I turn it, it just turns non-stop nothing happens. Strange


You're probably turning the entire barrel instead of the connector. You need to grip the bottom part - the one that gets inserted in the IEMs - that's the part that you'll swap out. Idk if it's unrelated, but the entire barrel on my centurion was able to rotate the same way as you describe and one of the channels died after that. Might be just a coincidence though


----------



## Gavin C4

Effect Audio Chiron terminated to 2.5. We can use high quality 2.5 to 4.4 adapter from Effect Audio to pair with your players of yoi have both AK players and 4.4 Players. Chiron slightly added some naturalness to the mids to emhance the density of the notes. Really great pairing with EXT


----------



## iMemphis (Apr 8, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


> Effect Audio Chiron terminated to 2.5. We can use high quality 2.5 to 4.4 adapter from Effect Audio to pair with your players of yoi have both AK players and 4.4 Players. Chiron slightly added some naturalness to the mids to emhance the density of the notes. Really great pairing with EXT



Do they sell a 4.4mm to lightning adapters etc etc?

Was looking for some recommendations. I am using the U12t's at the moment and looking to upgrade cables. I am looking at the Cleopatra Octa, or the Leonidas ii Octa. I read that the "best" pairing would be with the Cleo, but Leo ii octa looks great also. Thoughts on which would be the better option? (lets say, money isnt an option)



Damz87 said:


> @iMemphis I need to eat my words a little bit here because I've recently tried Chiron on U12t and this is now my favourite cable pairing for U12t. It sounds absolutely phenomenal. Highly recommend trying it out if you can!



Haha I really hope Chiron is a good cable.... its $3000 haha. I am considering the Cleopatra octa.... but looking for more information on it vs the Leo ii octa


----------



## theveterans

iMemphis said:


> Haha I really hope Chiron is a good cable.... its $3000 haha. I am considering the Cleopatra octa.... but looking for more information on it vs the Leo ii octa



I have the Cleopatra Octa. It's more subbass oriented with less colored mids and smooth highs where as Leo II octa focuses on lower mids and has a pleasant coloration in the treble timbre, adding more definition. Cleo Octa has a slightly wider soundstage with than Leo II Octa though not as expansive as Chiron in that regard


----------



## foxesd

I'm interested in the Grandioso Black cable with the TermX configuration, but it is sold out on your website. If I buy the cable from another distributer and mail it to you, can you re-terminate it with the TermX configuration?


----------



## Gavin C4 (Apr 10, 2022)

iMemphis said:


> Haha I really hope Chiron is a good cable.... its $3000 haha. I am considering the Cleopatra octa.... but looking for more information on it vs the Leo ii octa



Chiron is heavely reviewed with lots of impression few pages ago. Generally, it is a cable characterized by very nice and emotional mids together with very detail higer frequencys.

Leo II octa is characterized by slightly added mid bass and airy highs.  Both are fantastic cables.


----------



## Suyang

iMemphis said:


> Do they sell a 4.4mm to lightning adapters etc etc?


Hey bro, unfortunately not at the moment, however you can use TermX, which comes with both 4.4 or lightening.

-Suyang


foxesd said:


> I'm interested in the Grandioso Black cable with the TermX configuration, but it is sold out on your website. If I buy the cable from another distributer and mail it to you, can you re-terminate it with the TermX configuration?


Thanks for your interest of Grandioso, please drop us an email regarding your interest, we still have a few in stock.

info@effectaudio.com

-Suyang


----------



## Wildcatsare1

iMemphis said:


> I never had a Effect audio cable before, and looking to upgrade my 64 Audio u12t IEMs with one. Does anyone have a suggestion they can point me to? I was looking at the EFFECT AUDIO - LEONIDAS II, but man, at $999 its hard to swallow. I am looking for a cable that would have a 4.4m connector, and the leonidas does. Of all the U12t users, which effect audio cable would you recommend?



I'm using the Leo II to great effect with the AudioTiers your set of the VE Phönix at the moment and it is a spectacular combination, gigantic soundstage, energetic, and excellent timbre.


----------



## Kerouac (Apr 13, 2022)

iMemphis said:


> Just got myself the Leonidas ii cable (great cable) and the Term X.





Wildcatsare1 said:


> I'm using the Leo II to great effect with the AudioTiers your set of the VE Phönix at the moment and it is a spectacular combination, gigantic soundstage, energetic, and excellent timbre.



Ooooh the Leonidas II cable, this brings back such sweet memories! Some years ago I had it on a loan from @Wyville for some weeks, before he auctioned it to support his wifes cancer research project. I remember that I was immediately impressed by its beautiful design, but even more later on by the amazing synergy that it had with the EE Phantom  (especially timbre went '_off the charts_' with that combination) at that time


----------



## Wyville

Kerouac said:


> Ooooh the Leonidas II cable, this brings back such sweet memories! Some years ago I had it on a loan from @Wyville for some weeks, before he auctioned it to support his wifes cancer research project. I remember that I was immediately impressed by its beautiful design, but even more later on by the amazing synergy that it had with the EE Phantom  (especially timbre went '_off the charts_' with that combination) at that time


Yes, Leo II was quite a special experience and it did hurt to put it up as the prize for the charity raffle, but I felt it underlined the importance of the cause. My wife and I were very grateful that EA supported us back then and (for anyone interested) my wife's research group has grown and matured a lot since. She now has 6 PhD students from all over the world working for her and a constantly rotating group of enthusiastic Bachelor and Master students. 👩‍🔬


----------



## efftee

ay-caMAMBA! -- a new toy! Many thanks to @Suyang and his team for making it happen. Now for the 50-100 hour burn-in...


----------



## Gavin C4

efftee said:


> ay-caMAMBA! -- a new toy! Many thanks to @Suyang and his team for making it happen. Now for the 50-100 hour burn-in...



These EA club cable are very special they are one of a kind collector pieces and with tone of black. You are really lucky to be able to get one of the limited quota. Hope you enjoy it and share your impression.


----------



## efftee

Gavin C4 said:


> These EA club cable are very special they are one of a kind collector pieces and with tone of black. You are really lucky to be able to get one of the limited quota. Hope you enjoy it and share your impression.


Yes, very blessed indeed, and needed some Suyang intervention too, Anyway, 24 hours on, I sneaked a listen, bright and lean hmm... not cooked yet, I guess. Will check in after another 24H. ✌️


----------



## Gavin C4

@Wyville @Kerouac  Speaking about Leonidas II, I am still enjoying the Leo II with my Customs Zeus XR. The Leo II slightly bump the mid bass that slightly adds to the musicality at the same time maintain liquorly smooth and adictive highs. Basically all the thing I need to further refine the Zeus XR signature to match my preference.

Piggy tail adapter are very useful for those who wanted to use both 2.5 and 4.4 termination for different portable players. Especially for me who have multiple players. For those who have a cable that they really love, for example the Leonidas II. It is totally worth the try.


----------



## Kerouac (Apr 16, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


> @Wyville @Kerouac  Speaking about Leonidas II, I am still enjoying the Leo II with my Customs Zeus XR. The Leo II slightly bump the mid bass that slightly adds to the musicality at the same time maintain liquorly smooth and adictive highs. Basically all the thing I need to further refine the Zeus XR signature to match my preference.
> 
> Piggy tail adapter are very useful for those who wanted to use both 2.5 and 4.4 termination for different portable players. Especially for me who have multiple players. For those who have a cable that they really love, for example the Leonidas II. It is totally worth the try.


Oh yes, I can totally understand (because I also still have the Zeus XR myself) why this is a great synergy combination!

The Zeus XR is quite analytical (delivering micro details in spades), but it can also use some cable help to bring out the lows a bit more imo. Matching it with an (overly) bright cable would probably be overkill to most ears.

And while we're on the '_synergy_' subject: this is still one of my own favorite combinations. The EE Phantom + EA Horus (4w)




Although I also liked the Phantom + Leo II combination a lot (especially its natural timbre came close to perfection with that cable), I ended up with the Horus as that made the Phantom sound even more revealing (details) overall and especially its treble benefited from it to my ears.

So, to me this is (not only a visual) golden combination 

Just out of curiosity, are there any more amazing (1+1=3) synergy combinations out there?


----------



## Deezel177

Kerouac said:


> Oh yes, I can totally understand (because I also still have the Zeus XR myself) why this is a great synergy combination!
> 
> The Zeus XR is quite analytical (delivering micro details in spades), but it can also use some cable help to bring out the lows a bit more imo. Matching it with an (overly) bright cable would probably be overkill to most ears.
> 
> ...


Apart from the Leo II + Phantom combo, one of the most striking _made-for-each-other _pairings I heard back in the day was the Jomo Flamenco with what I believe was a 2w Leo + 2w Mars blend. That brought the Flamenco to what I felt was its best, and I thought then that I’d had to buy both or neither. It ended up being the latter, unfortunately, but it was a great experience nonetheless. 

A more recent one I’ve found would be the A18s with the Janus D. That pairing cleaned up the IEM’s little bumps and niggles, and pushed it that last bit closer to what I’d call my personal reference. It wasn’t the ideal out-and-about set-up, given the cable’s weight and need for an adapter, but it’s, again, a lovely pair nonetheless.


----------



## Deferenz

The only EA cable I currently have is the Thor Silver II. I originally bought it for the Trio but I find that it has much better synergy with the LX. 

I bought the 1950’s to pair with the LX. This cable brings out the details across the board, but recently I have been craving a little less detail and more musicality, not to mention a more unashamed amount of bass. I find that the Thor provides this. It’s even to the point now where I feel that for my preferences I prefer the Thor Silver II to the 1950’s with LX.


----------



## theveterans

Deferenz said:


> The only EA cable I currently have is the Thor Silver II. I originally bought it for the Trio but I find that it has much better synergy with the LX.
> 
> I bought the 1950’s to pair with the LX. This cable brings out the details across the board, but recently I have been craving a little less detail and more musicality, not to mention a more unashamed amount of bass. I find that the Thor provides this. It’s even to the point now where I feel that for my preferences I prefer the Thor Silver II to the 1950’s with LX.



Step up with Cleo Octa IMO. A well balanced cable that doesn't blur high frequency details yet enhances musicality tremendously on the lower end. It should out even better  synergy with the LX IMHO


----------



## blotmouse (Apr 16, 2022)

Kerouac said:


> Just out of curiosity, are there any more amazing (1+1=3) synergy combinations out there?


Leo II and Softears Turii.

I was not overly impressed with Turii til I attached the Leonidas 4-wire. I honestly wasn't too impressed with the Leo either, as I went through 8+ IEM's without finding synergy with anything.
Leo brings a bit more slam and bass warmth and measured out the slight grain in the DD treble w/o overdoing it.
The ear hook style, while aggressive (it is you that will conform, not the hook), works great for heavy and small Turii. Ergonomics _and_ sound. It's a special cable to me. I don't think anything will replace it.

Has anyone else heard this combo?


----------



## Andricop

efftee said:


> ay-caMAMBA! -- a new toy! Many thanks to @Suyang and his team for making it happen. Now for the 50-100 hour burn-in...



Awesome!!!! Bravo Frank!!!


----------



## efftee

Andricop said:


> Awesome!!!! Bravo Frank!!!


Thanks, V. 60H on of burn-in and the sound is coming around nicely. Amazing how only half that time ago, it sounded like something's wrong with it haha! But it is probably one of the most handsome cables out there; the goldish-silver wires are really popping against the glossy blacks, I am quite hynoptized by it... I'll do some pics and thoughts post the 100H mark.


----------



## Andricop

Brilliant! Enjoy and happy Easter my friend!
Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Ultrainferno

In this extra Monday article @Virtu Fortuna  checks out the Chiron IEM cable on Headfonia!

https://www.headfonia.com/effect-audio-chiron-review/


----------



## iMemphis

Thoughts on best cable to pair with the empire odins? Currently I have the Leo ii octa. Seriously debating on the chirons but 3000 might be hard to swallow


----------



## Gavin C4

iMemphis said:


> Thoughts on best cable to pair with the empire odins? Currently I have the Leo ii octa. Seriously debating on the chirons but 3000 might be hard to swallow



What changes do you want with your Odin? What aspect do you want to improve. It is all about pairing. If you want slightly thicker and texture mids while maintaining the bass and overall detail and sparkly treble, Chiron is a good choice.


----------



## efftee

iMemphis said:


> Thoughts on best cable to pair with the empire odins? Currently I have the Leo ii octa. Seriously debating on the chirons but 3000 might be hard to swallow


You'll want something to tame the upper mids 'harsh-ness', that's really all I feel the Odin needs though a bit of soundstage expansion wouldn't hurt. A good copper-based or copper-silver hybrid would be my choice of wire, braiding (dependent on shielding) and other cosmetics would be yours. I think you'll find plenty of options at different price points with cable of this specifications. Try them before buying if you can, you'd be better able to narrow your search with each test drive. As importantly, have fun! And good luck... 😊


----------



## iMemphis

I just realized, does the Chiron not have the termX option? Any specific reason why it doesn’t?


----------



## JordonEA (Apr 21, 2022)

iMemphis said:


> I just realized, does the Chiron not have the termX option? Any specific reason why it doesn’t?


Hello iMemphis! 

The reason why it is not included as an option in the website is because Chiron uses the special titanium termination (P-EA).

- Jordon


----------



## Chesty

JordonEA said:


> Hello iMemphis!  Yes, essentially you can still opt for the TermX option through an email to info@effectaudio.com.
> 
> The reason why it is not included as an option in the website is because Chiron uses the special titanium termination (P-EA) which brings out its unique flavour. If you would like to go for the TermX option, Chiron's sound might turn out different.
> 
> - Jordon


Hello Jordon.  By bringing out the unique flavour of the Chiron, do you mean the overall appearance of the cable only?  I understood that titanium was only used in the shell of the connectors.  Besides, it's a lousy conductor.  I would be grateful for your clarification, since I am also considering the Chiron with TermX option.


----------



## efftee

Gentlemen (and ladies if there are any here), the Mamba, @108 hours old...





First impressions, it is as handsome a cable as I have ever seen; the intertwine of warm silver on glossy blacks is mesmerizing. Square braids, feels solid and whilst there is more volume, girth-wise mostly, it is soft and pliant, and is comfortable to wear though I must caveat that I am a sit-down listener, too lazy to get up to test cable ergonomy on the move.

I've chosen the Odin to test the Mamba on the 300Max Ti set at mid gain and on ultimate mode, I'm immediately hearing thicker mids. Though vocals are uncompromised, it is rendered notably closer than the Centurion or Orpheus, my yardsticks for comparison today -- I know it's probably unfair to benchmark against arguably the top cables in the game today but I feel the Mamba is closer to the top than bottom -- is more intimate, at the sacrifice of a wider soundstage. To me, it's a different flavor, no more no less.

Importantly, for the Odin, upper mids somewhat controlled; overall improvement on trebles. Better than the stock Stormbreaker but it doesn't possess the same air and open-ness as the Centurion or Orpheus. On the treble torture tracks, there are hints of sibilance and some roll off, probably due more to the Odin than Mamba, which could do nothing to make a rescue. It's still quite acceptable, though I wouldn't listen to a whole EDM album with screeching female vocals. On another IEM, it could be better.

I think bass is the Mamba's strength. In a word, it is -- slamming. Great PRaT, excellent transients, no complaints whatsoever.

All in all, the Mamba is a warm cable, and will pair better with a neutral DAC/DAP and reference-like IEMs. On resolution, details and the sophisticated traits like 3D imaging, separation/layering, the Centurion and Orpheus still rule. That said, I would prefer the Mamba for EDM and dance music. I am also enjoying some soundtracks on it -- House of Flying Daggers by Shigeru Umebayashi, The Banquet by Tan Dun; the erhu and luogu are coming across especially well.

In the end, the Odin isn't the best match for the Mamba, I feel. I will continue to test others and hopefully, find something that synergizes better. Meanwhile, I think the Mamba is a great catch, very happy with it! Did I mention how handsome it is? 🤤


----------



## Frankie D

Chesty said:


> Hello Jordon.  By bringing out the unique flavour of the Chiron, do you mean the overall appearance of the cable only?  I understood that titanium was only used in the shell of the connectors.  Besides, it's a lousy conductor.  I would be grateful for your clarification, since I am also considering the Chiron with TermX option.


Sorry all, I forgot.  What is the TermX option again?


----------



## Andricop

The option to choose termination, DAP-side


----------



## CrocodileDundee

efftee said:


> Gentlemen (and ladies if there are any here), the Mamba, @108 hours old...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty pairing


----------



## iMemphis

Christmas came 2 days earlier than expected. I hit my end game today. Empire Ears Odin + Leonidas ii Octa....... wow it's smooth. I am now very curious how the EA Chiron cable sounds with these IEMs... These paired with the Leo 2 octa is just amazing. Speechless tbh.


----------



## Chesty

Jordon, Thank you for your reply.  However, from studying the photos of either Termination on your website, it looks like the electrical connectors of both are made of gold-plated brass, with only the casing made of different materials, i.e. titanium or stainless steel, with carbon fibre infill.  I therefore don't expect there would be any significant difference in sound quality.  Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## Chesty

iMemphis said:


> Christmas came 2 days earlier than expected. I hit my end game today. Empire Ears Odin + Leonidas ii Octa....... wow it's smooth. I am now very curious how the EA Chiron cable sounds with these IEMs... These paired with the Leo 2 octa is just amazing. Speechless tbh.


I run this combination off an SP2000 and agree with you that it's pretty amazing.  But the evil temptress at my favourite local head-fi shop has planted a seed and its name is Chiron.  Seriously though, he says I should try it, because he thinks I will like it and so I will!


----------



## iMemphis

Chesty said:


> I run this combination off an SP2000 and agree with you that it's pretty amazing.  But the evil temptress at my favourite local head-fi shop has planted a seed and its name is Chiron.  Seriously though, he says I should try it, because he thinks I will like it and so I will!


When you try it let me know how you like it compared to the Leo, super curious if it’s worth the upgrade haha


----------



## Suyang

Chesty said:


> Jordon, Thank you for your reply.  However, from studying the photos of either Termination on your website, it looks like the electrical connectors of both are made of gold-plated brass, with only the casing made of different materials, i.e. titanium or stainless steel, with carbon fibre infill.  I therefore don't expect there would be any significant difference in sound quality.  Decisions, decisions ...


The connector used for Chiron is P4.4 connector which is a collaboration project with Pentaconn, and the Term X 4.4 is NOT from Pentaconn, thats where the difference happen.

Furthermore the barrel is different, the default is a Titanium made connector, which aesthetically suits Chiron well compare to the TermX. 

-Suyang


----------



## Chesty

Suyang said:


> The connector used for Chiron is P4.4 connector which is a collaboration project with Pentaconn, and the Term X 4.4 is NOT from Pentaconn, thats where the difference happen.
> 
> Furthermore the barrel is different, the default is a Titanium made connector, which aesthetically suits Chiron well compare to the TermX.
> 
> -Suyang


Suyang, Thank you for your reply.  I note that the two connectors are from different manufacturers.  All I am seeking is confirmation that the actual electrical parts (i.e. the tip, rings and sleeve) of both comprise gold-plated brass.  I would be grateful for your confirmation.


----------



## Suyang

Chesty said:


> Suyang, Thank you for your reply.  I note that the two connectors are from different manufacturers.  All I am seeking is confirmation that the actual electrical parts (i.e. the tip, rings and sleeve) of both comprise gold-plated brass.  I would be grateful for your confirmation.


Yup, both of them are gold-plated brass, just the supplier is different.

-Suyang


----------



## Ufanco

Just read thru the past 50 most recent posts. Somehow I missed info on these cables and company. Looks like a company the values it’s customers and there feedback so considering them for my next cable.

Currently suffering from long Covid so spend a lot of the day unable to do much. Music been such a lifeline and way to escape from the pain and fatigue. Really great to have these forums to help find great products and people that enjoy music as much as I do. 
Anyways looking for something to pair with mest mkii and tube amplifier so thinking something that more neutral and doesn’t cost more than the iem.


----------



## iMemphis

Ufanco said:


> Just read thru the past 50 most recent posts. Somehow I missed info on these cables and company. Looks like a company the values it’s customers and there feedback so considering them for my next cable.
> 
> Currently suffering from long Covid so spend a lot of the day unable to do much. Music been such a lifeline and way to escape from the pain and fatigue. Really great to have these forums to help find great products and people that enjoy music as much as I do.
> Anyways looking for something to pair with mest mkii and tube amplifier so thinking something that more neutral and doesn’t cost more than the iem.



Any silver cable would be ok I think. Check out the EA VIRTUOSO or if you can find a older one, EA Thor Silver ii is good


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

efftee said:


> ay-caMAMBA! -- a new toy! Many thanks to @Suyang and his team for making it happen. Now for the 50-100 hour burn-in...



That's so very cool. How does one become a member of EA Club? I'm a sucker for one-of-a-kind or very limited things.


----------



## efftee

Sebastien Chiu said:


> That's so very cool. How does one become a member of EA Club? I'm a sucker for one-of-a-kind or very limited things.


Crazy as it may sound, I don't know. 😂😂😂 @Suyang and his boys did it for me at Canjam. Something to do with some FB thing...


----------



## CrocodileDundee

iMemphis said:


> Christmas came 2 days earlier than expected. I hit my end game today. Empire Ears Odin + Leonidas ii Octa....... wow it's smooth. I am now very curious how the EA Chiron cable sounds with these IEMs... These paired with the Leo 2 octa is just amazing. Speechless tbh.


I can imagine how good these is. the Leo II is one of those cables that most of the IEMs will benefit from it. Independent of the base tuning of the IEM.


----------



## efftee

Tomorrow. Arranging with Houng... 😊


----------



## CrocodileDundee (Apr 21, 2022)

efftee said:


> Tomorrow. Arranging with Houng... 😊


Send some this way. 

Your Mamba is quite an eye catcher.


----------



## efftee

CrocodileDundee said:


> Send some this way.


Sure, Coruscant? I'll send it on the Millennium Falcon if you'll pay for the ride... 🚀 



CrocodileDundee said:


> You Mamba is quite a eye catcher.


Thanks, I'll pass the compliments to the chef tomorrow. 😊


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

iMemphis said:


> I never had a Effect audio cable before, and looking to upgrade my 64 Audio u12t IEMs with one. Does anyone have a suggestion they can point me to? I was looking at the EFFECT AUDIO - LEONIDAS II, but man, at $999 its hard to swallow. I am looking for a cable that would have a 4.4m connector, and the leonidas does. Of all the U12t users, which effect audio cable would you recommend?


I listened to EA Cleo with 64 Audio and it sounded great.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Suyang said:


> Yes, we do offer FitEar Connector(both Straight and Right Angled) and some of other more connectors, even JH7 pins
> 
> Which particular cable are you looking at?


I'm sorry, but here I am with my unrealistic proposal. Or maybe you also make oBravo-mmcx? I know it's almost unrealistic, but...)


----------



## Kerouac (Apr 22, 2022)

Although I'm aware that the Effect Audio Axiom ain't a cable and that this is a cable thread. I decided to post a review link here anyway, as there was also some sort of battle going on between three EA cables (in which luckily none of them got hurt) during the writing of this review.






Now, in case you might feel any kind of curiosity how this battle ended up...




Please come over and check it out for yourself: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-axiom.25610/reviews#review-28376


----------



## Deferenz

Kerouac said:


> Although I'm aware that the Effect Audio Axiom ain't a cable and that this is a cable thread. I decided to post a review link here anyway, as there was also some sort of battle going on between three EA cables (in which luckily none of them got hurt) during the writing of this review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You certainly did take the reader on a journey! Nice review.


----------



## Kerouac (Apr 23, 2022)

Deferenz said:


> You certainly did take the reader on a journey! Nice review.


Thanks man! That was exactly my goal: to take the Axiom and the readers on a journey.

I hope that the people who do take the time to read it (like you apparently did) will get some joy out of it. Or that they can at least forget about their problems for a moment, while they're reading or listening to the music that I selected, based on the different locations that pass by


----------



## Gavin C4 (Apr 23, 2022)

Kerouac said:


> Although I'm aware that the Effect Audio Axiom ain't a cable and that this is a cable thread. I decided to post a review link here anyway, as there was also some sort of battle going on between three EA cables (in which luckily none of them got hurt) during the writing of this review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Well it is totally relevant when the Axiom is paired with a really nice cable from Effect Audio. Pairing the Axiom with Centurion creates a luxurious Hi-fi presentation of the stage. While the Centurion has a really detailed treble and higher frequencies. Pairing Centurion with the strong and dynamic bass from the Axiom took the bass to the next level, the presentation is so real to a point that it is like a live performance, the bass is 3D and dynamic and placed at the far back of the stage, distanced from other instruments adding more depth. Just as the drummer will be sitting at the far back of the stage. This pairing is so detailed and dynamic. Extremely good for rock music.


----------



## Ufanco (Apr 24, 2022)

iMemphis said:


> Any silver cable would be ok I think. Check out the EA VIRTUOSO or if you can find a older one, EA Thor Silver ii is good


Thanks for the suggestion I do have a silver cable and recall I didn’t like it matched with the Shanling and mest mkii. Since then I have added a tube amp in the sound chain so I’m going have to give it another listen. At the time I found silver to be to much on the bright side for my taste. With tubes adding warmth it might be bit better now.

Thinking the Effect Audio EVO 10 might be a possible option with the mest mkii. I was reading twister6 review and the Comparison to the Eletech Socrates caught my eye. I heard the Socrates enhances the mest sound and these two seem to share a similar sound.


----------



## Suyang

Ufanco said:


> Thanks for the suggestion I do have a silver cable and recall I didn’t like it matched with the Shanling and mest mkii. Since then I have added a tube amp in the sound chain so I’m going have to give it another listen. At the time I found silver to be to much on the bright side for my taste. With tubes adding warmth it might be bit better now.
> 
> Thinking the Effect Audio EVO 10 might be a possible option with the mest mkii. I was reading twister6 review and the Comparison to the Eletech Socrates caught my eye. I heard the Socrates enhances the mest sound and these two seem to share a similar sound.


Are you looking for a cable with great warmth and good resolution and mesmerising vocals?

Maybe wanna hold it off a bit for our new launch in late May

-Suyang


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Ufanco said:


> Thanks for the suggestion I do have a silver cable and recall I didn’t like it matched with the Shanling and mest mkii. Since then I have added a tube amp in the sound chain so I’m going have to give it another listen. At the time I found silver to be to much on the bright side for my taste. With tubes adding warmth it might be bit better now.
> 
> Thinking the Effect Audio EVO 10 might be a possible option with the mest mkii. I was reading twister6 review and the Comparison to the Eletech Socrates caught my eye. I heard the Socrates enhances the mest sound and these two seem to share a similar sound.


There are two important points.
1. Two silver cables from even the same manufacturer will not sound the same. If it's not the same model, of course. Otherwise, why have two models if they are similar?
So, let's say Thor Silver doesn't sound like Cleo. The latter to my taste is generally a bit dark with some iems. For example, with Mest 2. Just as not all DD or BA sound the same, silver cables are different. In addition, the fact that silver is bright is a common myth. Common, but a myth.
2. The combination of cable and iems/headphones is individual. If you tried cable A with iems A, B, C, and you didn't like the combination, I can understand your disappointment. But this does not mean that the combination of cable A with headphones D will be bad. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Ufanco (Apr 25, 2022)

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> There are two important points.
> 1. Two silver cables from even the same manufacturer will not sound the same. If it's not the same model, of course. Otherwise, why have two models if they are similar?
> So, let's say Thor Silver doesn't sound like Cleo. The latter to my taste is generally a bit dark with some iems. For example, with Mest 2. Just as not all DD or BA sound the same, silver cables are different. In addition, the fact that silver is bright is a common myth. Common, but a myth.
> 2. The combination of cable and iems/headphones is individual. If you tried cable A with iems A, B, C, and you didn't like the combination, I can understand your disappointment. But this does not mean that the combination of cable A with headphones D will be bad. It doesn't work that way.


Totally makes sense I was thinking more along the lines that copper sounds different than silver to me. Most of the Recommendations for the Mest MKii I have seen have recommended a copper based cables. Maybe subconsciously I might of had a bias against silver. 
I have a few different cables of mixed material, sadly most of them are low/midrange cable’s price wise. I been considering something a bit better now that I’m happy with the rest of my system.
I thought if I like a certain wire type then it was just finding a a manufacturer that used higher quality materials, to produce a better sounding cable based off wire material. Sounds like it’s much more than that.
Thank’s for the information I really appreciate the response gives me more things to consider before purchasing a cable.





Suyang said:


> Are you looking for a cable with great warmth and good resolution and mesmerising vocals?
> 
> Maybe wanna hold it off a bit for our new launch in late May
> 
> -Suyang



Yes that sounds like what I am looking for, most of my listening is classic rock, pop and EDM. 
Thanks for the heads up I’m looking forward to seeing and hearing about what’s coming out in May. One of the reason considering effect cable is the customer interaction on head fi. I’m sure I will have more questions once I narrow done choices and check out the info on these new cables.


----------



## Ufanco

Sorry about the back to back posts. I decided to hold off buying something for the mest till I see the new offerings. I do have a question concerning EVO Series of cables. What are the differences between the EVO 1 and the EVO 10? 
Considering something in the more budget line to pair with spouses moondrop variations and the L&P W2. Since the variations are a budget iem I don’t want spend too much to replace it’s cable.


----------



## iMemphis

A little while ago, I thought I found myself my end game EE Odins + Leonidas ii Octa, but after some consideration and discussions with @JordonEA , I decided to try the EA Chiron. I still have to test this cable out longer , but so far compared to the Leo II, I noticed a wider sound stage, and bigger improvement to the bass. I am pretty confident that the Chiron will be my new end game pairing with my Odins. Thanks again Jordan for the chat regarding this cable.


----------



## Kerouac (Apr 29, 2022)

Ufanco said:


> I decided to hold off buying something for the mest till I see the new offerings. I do have a question concerning EVO Series of cables. What are the differences between the EVO 1 and the EVO 10?


FWIW: when I had the EVO 1 and EVO 10 on a loan for some weeks, earlier this year, I honestly liked them both. But I slightly prefered the EVO 10, as that one was just a bit more revealing (details) and it also delivered slightly better imaging and separation to my ears. At that time I used it initially on my ES Onyx, which I posted here.

After I had returned the cables (thanks again Nic!) I picked up an EVO 10 myself, so I guess that speaks for itself?




Now the EVO 10 is on my EA Axiom and this combination really grew (maybe brain burn-in?) on me over the past weeks.

Anyway, like you already wrote: following the earlier advise of @Suyang will certainly give you more options to choose from next month. But imho you also can't go wrong with the EVO 1 or 10! Good luck with picking the right one for your Mest MkII in the near future


----------



## EffectAudio

Ufanco said:


> Sorry about the back to back posts. I decided to hold off buying something for the mest till I see the new offerings. I do have a question concerning EVO Series of cables. What are the differences between the EVO 1 and the EVO 10?
> Considering something in the more budget line to pair with spouses moondrop variations and the L&P W2. Since the variations are a budget iem I don’t want spend too much to replace it’s cable.





Kerouac said:


> FWIW: when I had the EVO 1 and EVO 10 on a loan for some weeks, earlier this year, I honestly liked them both. But I slightly prefered the EVO 10, as that one was just a bit more revealing (details) and it also delivered slightly better imaging and separation to my ears. At that time I used it initially on my ES Onyx, which I posted here.
> 
> After I had returned the cables (thanks again Nic!) I picked up an EVO 10 myself, so I guess that speaks for itself?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response! And great pic, gotta love that black on black 👌🏽

I'm also personally a greater fan of EVO10. For me, it has a more unique tone compared to either standard copper or silver cables; a more appealing variation of neutral with a smooth treble, which gives it a very enjoyable sound.

-Nic


----------



## Chesty

iMemphis said:


> A little while ago, I thought I found myself my end game EE Odins + Leonidas ii Octa, but after some consideration and discussions with @JordonEA , I decided to try the EA Chiron. I still have to test this cable out longer , but so far compared to the Leo II, I noticed a wider sound stage, and bigger improvement to the bass. I am pretty confident that the Chiron will be my new end game pairing with my Odins. Thanks again Jordan for the chat regarding this cable.


Pleased to hear that you like it.  I am still waiting for the opportunity to try the Chiron, but I just keep hearing good things about this combination.


----------



## iMemphis

Chesty said:


> Pleased to hear that you like it.  I am still waiting for the opportunity to try the Chiron, but I just keep hearing good things about this combination.



They do have a sub program, where you pay 99 to try up to 3 cables for a week. Pretty good deal, since some of the cables are worth a lot. Better to try and not buy than buying it and regretting it.

That being said, once you try the Chiron, you’ll end up keeping it lol


----------



## Chesty

iMemphis said:


> They do have a sub program, where you pay 99 to try up to 3 cables for a week. Pretty good deal, since some of the cables are worth a lot. Better to try and not buy than buying it and regretting it.
> 
> That being said, once you try the Chiron, you’ll end up keeping it lol


Agreed that it's best to try first.  I have a few options in Hong Kong, including my local head-fi shop in the Wanchai computer center and EA agent, both of which are very helpful.  I have just been waiting for the current Covid wave to die down - almost there.


----------



## Ufanco

Kerouac said:


> FWIW: when I had the EVO 1 and EVO 10 on a loan for some weeks, earlier this year, I honestly liked them both. But I slightly prefered the EVO 10, as that one was just a bit more revealing (details) and it also delivered slightly better imaging and separation to my ears. At that time I used it initially on my ES Onyx, which I posted here.
> 
> After I had returned the cables (thanks again Nic!) I picked up an EVO 10 myself, so I guess that speaks for itself?
> 
> ...





EffectAudio said:


> Thanks for the response! And great pic, gotta love that black on black 👌🏽
> 
> I'm also personally a greater fan of EVO10. For me, it has a more unique tone compared to either standard copper or silver cables; a more appealing variation of neutral with a smooth treble, which gives it a very enjoyable sound.
> 
> -Nic


Thanks for the response and picture of the EVO 10 it gives me a better ideal on how large the Y splitter is. When I first saw this cable wasn’t sure if I liked the see thru splitter. After seeing more pics the look has grown on me.
I understand you can’t really compare cable from different manufacturers or even from same company based on material used in cable’s. With that in mind I did find Gold-Plated Copper and Silver-Plated Copper cable sounded the best with the moondrop variations. 
Since new cable‘s are coming out in a month. Are there any hints on this new release that can be shared? Just wondering if it’s a new flagship or something the else. I understand if unable to say anything yet but figured it couldn’t hurt to ask.


----------



## EffectAudio

Ufanco said:


> Thanks for the response and picture of the EVO 10 it gives me a better ideal on how large the Y splitter is. When I first saw this cable wasn’t sure if I liked the see thru splitter. After seeing more pics the look has grown on me.
> I understand you can’t really compare cable from different manufacturers or even from same company based on material used in cable’s. With that in mind I did find Gold-Plated Copper and Silver-Plated Copper cable sounded the best with the moondrop variations.
> Since new cable‘s are coming out in a month. Are there any hints on this new release that can be shared? Just wondering if it’s a new flagship or something the else. I understand if unable to say anything yet but figured it couldn’t hurt to ask.


It's a little bit of a surprise for now but we'll be sharing more shortly 😊


----------



## So11rek (May 2, 2022)

Hello guys. I got my new Cleopatra cable and I am in love with the synergy it delivers with both my IEMs. Now I want to order more cables from Effect Audio, for testing. What can you recommend (your own choice). And one more question, what is the difference between regular 4 wire and 8 wire octa cables, for ex Cleo and Cleo octa, Horus and Horus octa? thanks.


----------



## Layman1 (May 3, 2022)

So, I've been loaned a Leonidas II Octa (8-wire) cable.
Wanted to share some quick impressions before returning it.

First up, I paired it with my *Empire Ears Nemesis*, and compared it with an Ares II 8-wire cable, since that seemed to me to be the most 'apples vs apples' comparison 
Just listened to 'Daylight Fading' by the Counting Crows (16-44 FLAC on a Sony WM1Z) and it immediately highlighted some differences between the two cables.
With the Ares II 8-w, there's more warmth and greater bass presence and impact. Given that bass impact was the main reason I bought the Nemesis in the first place, this is definitely a plus point for me 

However.. however.. with the Leo II Octa, it sounds like I just upgraded the IEM to a higher-tier one.
With it, the Nemesis sounds more smooth and balanced. More air and space coming through, more transparent, bass quantity is reduced a little bit, but is tightened, and the mids.. good Lord those mids.. with Leo II Octa, all the details and instruments in the background are just so sublime.
All the details that were very much in the background and that I had to consciously listen out for when paired with the Ares II are now, with the Leo II Octa, just popping out, left right and centre. But not in an obtrusive way, but in a way that's seamlessly integrated with the song as a whole.
A high level of detail retrieval then, but a natural, organic presentation of detail, just the way I like it; engaging, rather than analytical. Alongside this, I felt the timbre was improved as well, with improved texture and clarity in the vocals and instruments.
Very impressed.

Similar result when paired with my *EE Phantom*, although overall I think I preferred the Horus X (also on loan) with the Phantom; it seemed to have a slightly more organic tone that I felt was a great complement to the unique sound signature of the Phantom, along with a bit more bass presence? Didn't get long to A/B test the two cables with this pairing though, so take this one with a pinch of salt!

Finally, I paired it with my *Unique Melody MEST Mk II*.
The MEST is an IEM where I feel the stock cable (by PW Audio, and no slouch in itself) was very well chosen. I've tried other cables with the MEST Mk II and not really noticed a significant enough difference (or improvement) to warrant swapping.
Here with the Leo II Octa, I did notice an improvement. Very similar to the pairing with the EE Nemesis, there was increased space, air, transparency and clarity across the board. Again, a slight reduction in bass impact (but less pronounced than with the Nemesis), and again, a noticeable lift in the quality and quantity of detail coming through. A bit more shimmer and sheen, but also with more clearly defined 'edges' to instruments and vocals. Sounds a bit less saturated and vivid than with the stock cable; it seems to have a slightly lighter, more delicate touch, but with no compromise in musicality.

Hope you enjoyed the impressions; has anyone else tried any of these combos?


----------



## Layman1

Layman1 said:


> So, I've been loaned a Leonidas II Octa (8-wire) cable.
> Wanted to share some quick impressions before returning it.
> 
> First up, I paired it with my *Empire Ears Nemesis*, and compared it with an Ares II 8-wire cable, since that seemed to me to be the most 'apples vs apples' comparison
> ...


[Edit]: just realised, I wrote Leonidas Octa; to be clear, I mean the Leonidas II Octa. Have edited the post accordingly. 
You probably all assumed that anyway, but just want to ensure no misunderstanding


----------



## Ufanco

Layman1 said:


> So, I've been loaned a Leonidas II Octa (8-wire) cable.
> Wanted to share some quick impressions before returning it.
> 
> First up, I paired it with my *Empire Ears Nemesis*, and compared it with an Ares II 8-wire cable, since that seemed to me to be the most 'apples vs apples' comparison
> ...


Wow thanks for sharing this information, I  was especially interested with your thoughts well using it with the Mest Mkii. I also found that other cables there was a sound different but after using them a couple weeks I would return to mest stock cable.


----------



## bigbeans

Trying out my first Effect Audio cable in a while, pairing Centurion with Jewel.


----------



## iMemphis

bigbeans said:


> Trying out my first Effect Audio cable in a while, pairing Centurion with Jewel.


How do you like the  Centurion? Have you compared it against other cables yet?


----------



## efftee

bigbeans said:


> Trying out my first Effect Audio cable in a while, pairing Centurion with Jewel.


How is this sounding on your Aroma power stack?


----------



## So11rek (May 4, 2022)

Guys, three weeks later after I started enjoying my Fir audio Xenon 6 with the new Cleo cable I swaped back to stock cable (8 wire copper) I was shocked, the sound is completely opposite of what I liked, 3d scene turned into 2d , too warm and mudy, without crystal clear vocals etc, to understand how amazing synergy I have with Cleo, I had to try to lose it first: D Now I need another cable,i am tired of changing Cleo cable between 2 IEMs that I use every day. Now I think my next purchase will be Horus, but I want to ask you, is it really worth buying 8 wire Horus X instead of 4 wire Horus? is there a big difference in dynamic between these two cables? Thanks.


----------



## Layman1

So11rek said:


> Guys, three weeks later after I started enjoying my Fir audio Xenon 6 with the new Cleo cable I swaped back to stock cable (8 wire copper) I was shocked, the sound is completely opposite of what I liked, 3d scene turned into 2d , too warm and mudy, without crystal clear vocals etc, to understand how amazing synergy I have with Cleo, I had to try to lose it first: D Now I need another cable,i am tired of changing Cleo cable between 2 IEMs that I use every day. Now I think my next purchase will be Horus, but I want to ask you, is it really worth buying 8 wire Horus X instead of 4 wire Horus? is there a big difference in dynamic between these two cables? Thanks.


What's the other IEM you're using? That might make it easier for anyone to give advice about cable choice 
Also, for the other IEM (assuming Cleo will be staying on your Xe6), what changes are you hoping that the new cable could bring?

Two more things spring to mind:
1) as they say, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". Since you already love the Cleo, you could of course just buy another one 

2) based on my recent experience (and given your love for the Cleo), I'd recommend giving the Leonidas II Octa a try as well as Horus


----------



## Deferenz (May 6, 2022)

Hmmm, it's a mystery... ???


----------



## Deezel177

Deferenz said:


> Hmmm, it's a mystery... ???


How curious, eh…? 😉


----------



## twister6

Deferenz said:


> Hmmm, it's a mystery... ???



A purchase or a review unit/set? If it's the latter one, you are not the only one


----------



## Deferenz (May 6, 2022)

twister6 said:


> A purchase or a review unit/set? If it's the latter one, you are not the only one


Review units. Yeah, EA said there were others.

I’m really looking forward to it !


----------



## Ufanco (May 6, 2022)

Deferenz said:


> Review units. Yeah, EA said there were others.
> 
> I’m really looking forward to it !


Awesome it sounds like things will soon get even more exciting on this thread. From what I hear this new line of cables will be a wonderful addition to effect audio line of cables. Hopefully they be priced at a level that allows even more people to enjoy them. I’m more of a mid-fi person and some of effect audio higher end lines are outa my reach.
Guess with more prototype being sent out the reviews will start popping up in the next couple weeks😉


----------



## So11rek

Layman1 said:


> What's the other IEM you're using? That might make it easier for anyone to give advice about cable choice
> Also, for the other IEM (assuming Cleo will be staying on your Xe6), what changes are you hoping that the new cable could bring?
> 
> Two more things spring to mind:
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I have 2 IEMs, Xenon 6 and EE Legend EVO. What I like best about Cleo is that my Legend EVO achieved a completely different level both in resolution and details, especially on mids and bass, bass with Cleo is out of this world, it is difficult to compare EVO+ Cleo and stock PWA cabel. I do not want to change this sound signature, so I decided to use Cleo only with EVO in the future. What I do not like about Cleo + Xe6 is that Xe6 produce so much detail that, I sometimes get shock the first 10-15 minutes, both mids and bass are absolutely amazing, sometimes too amazing. But, stock scorpion cable (copper) has a special warm tuning that gives very natural and musical sound, but, Cleo gives incredible resolution and details, in the combination Xe6 + Cleo the sound is too cold and analytical for me, I hope that with Horus, I can get the opportunity to keep the incredible details and resolution, maybe a little softer bass, but can get back at least a little warm as it was with stock copper cable.

P.s I thought a lot about Leonid II 8 wire, but am a little scared that it will be even more analytical with even more dynamic than Cleo.


----------



## So11rek

Are there really new cables on the way to release? Wow, glad I did not order Horus yet; D


----------



## Frankie D

So11rek said:


> Are there really new cables on the way to release? Wow, glad I did not order Horus yet; D


I wonder if someone can actually do a comparison to all the new cables ( present and upcoming line ) and the Horus and Horus 8.   Not so sure they are actually better.  It would be good to know the differences.  Might be able to save some coin as the older cables usually cost less.


----------



## Deferenz

Ufanco said:


> Awesome it sounds like things will soon get even more exciting on this thread. From what I hear this new line of cables will be a wonderful addition to effect audio line of cables. Hopefully they be priced at a level that allows even more people to enjoy them. I’m more of a mid-fi person and some of effect audio higher end lines are outa my reach.
> Guess with more prototype being sent out the reviews will start popping up in the next couple weeks😉


I feel there will be a few reviews and impressions being posted on this thread soon.😀 I think these cables are part of the new Signature Series and will effectively take the place of Ares II and similar. I’m not certain of the cost bracket yet, but I would guess that they will be similar to the cost of Ares II. I guess we’ll find out soon enough.


----------



## holsen (May 7, 2022)

Deferenz said:


> Hmmm, it's a mystery... ???


My Mystery Box showed up a couple of days ago.  I've been burried in client work so haven't been able to do any critical listening but "Prototype 37" and "Prototype 38" are absolutely gorgeous; 37 just took my MEXT to a whole nuther level.   Tomorrow I'll snap some pics and spend some time discerning the differences.  I can say that in the MEXT the difference in note weight and depth of bass is markedly different between the 2.... Stand by  more to follow.


----------



## Kerouac

Deferenz said:


> I think these cables are part of the new Signature Series and will effectively take the place of Ares II and similar. I’m not certain of the cost bracket yet, but I would guess that they will be similar to the cost of Ares II. I guess we’ll find out soon enough.


These were also my thoughts...
Oh well, time will tell 



holsen said:


> My Mystery Box showed up a couple of days ago.  I've been burried in client work so haven't been able to do any critical listening but "Prototype 37" and "Prototype 38" are absolutely gorgeous; 37 just took my MEXT to a whole nuther level.   Tomorrow I'll snap some pics and spend some time discerning the differences.  I can say that in the MEXT the difference in note weight and depth of bass is markedly different between the 2.... Stand by  more to follow.


Thanks for sharing... looking forward to more impressions (in general) and your pics!


----------



## Deferenz

holsen said:


> My Mystery Box showed up a couple of days ago.  I've been burried in client work so haven't been able to do any critical listening but "Prototype 37" and "Prototype 38" are absolutely gorgeous; 37 just took my MEXT to a whole nuther level.   Tomorrow I'll snap some pics and spend some time discerning the differences.  I can say that in the MEXT the difference in note weight and depth of bass is markedly different between the 2.... Stand by  more to follow.


I am also getting Prototype 37 and Prototype 38. I’ve had to put my delivery date back by a few days as I’m not going to be around for  the original date I was given. I’m not going to get the package now until Thursday 12th.


----------



## chemosapien (May 7, 2022)

Deferenz said:


> I am also getting Prototype 37 and Prototype 38. I’ve had to put my delivery date back by a few days as I’m not going to be around for  the original date I was given. I’m not going to get the package now until Thursday 12th.


My shipment shows the same 2 prototypes, likely it's indicating there were 36 tested before these final 2 release candidates, due to arrive Monday... What are your thoughts on burn in time for these if any?


----------



## Deferenz

chemosapien said:


> My shipment shows the same 2 prototypes, likely it's indicating there were 36 tested before these final 2 release candidates, due to arrive Monday... What are your thoughts on burn in time for these if any?


I was giving this a bit of thought earlier. Normally I would burn a cable for 100hrs, but I’m really eager to get started with these prototypes and so I might halve that time.


----------



## chemosapien

Deferenz said:


> I was giving this a bit of thought earlier. Normally I would burn a cable for 100hrs, but I’m really eager to get started with these prototypes and so I might halve that time.


I emailed ea with the same question, if they get back to me on it, I'll share here, but my thoughts were along the same lines as yourself


----------



## Tomm11

Proto 37 and 38 for me as well.  Due on Wednesday.


----------



## holsen (May 8, 2022)

Correction I Mislabeled The Cables in Original post.  I reversed which cable is which which.  37 is Silver in color, 38 is Copper. What follows is corrected... 
---------
Alright, here's your first look.  Introducing Prototype 37 - Silver and Prototype 38 Copper Color.  I will admit photography is not my gift but this will give you an idea.
When EA  contacted me if to ask if I wanted to participate, they said they would send them out "Blind" in non descript packaging with no names or descriptions because they didn't want to influence or bias the feedback they received -  they just wanted pure impressions based on sound and that we, the testers share our experiences here on the cable threads.   I really admire their approach in this and I'm grateful for the opportunity to participate. 

My first impression out of the box was, these are prototypes?  They're beautiful.  Both cables are a 4 Core likely 26 or 24 gauge in Litz Structure and while it's impossible to know what the material actually is, they appear to be Silver and Copper respectfully, but who knows what alchemy and wizardry they've got going on.  Mine two cables are 4.4 Pentacon and the appears to be a rhodium jack , but again, I dont know. The splitter is a beautiful carbon fiber, which my pics do not accurately reflect and I love the chin slider - it's diminutive, slips out of the way but has plenty of grip when you need to use.   I can say the 38 delivers all the warmth of copper but doesn't sacrifice detail or resolution not does it compromise the mids or upper frequency response.  If it is copper, its not a typical or traditional copper cable.   So far I've used with my MEXT and EJ07M  in both cases I found slight enhancement of the lower frequencies without bloating them and really nice instrument separation.     Prototype 37 - could be anything and again I'm not sure what it is.  Same hardware as 38 and first impression with the same 2 IEMs, tons of of details and resolution, weight slightly reduced note weight.  That's not a bad thing - its just less warm.  The real test for this cable for me will my IMR RAH.  It's a 15mm Beryllium DD + 10mm Planar + 12mm Piezo.  It's known for it's deep bass, lush mids and sparkly upper end.  I loved it so much I sent it over to itsfit to convert to a CIEM.   Kien did a great job on it but being completely closed shells with the CIEM fit, the bass which was already plentiful got enhanced and sometimes a bit too much for me.  I still love that IEM and I suspect, the 37 will be the perfect compliment to it, but have yet to try.

That's what I've got for now as first impressions..  I love both these cables.  I'll report back with more as I start shooting out cables and IEMs.


----------



## holsen

holsen said:


> Alright, here's your first look.  Introducing Prototype 37 - Copper Color and Prototype 38 Silver Color.  I will admit photography is not my gift but this will give you an idea.
> When EA  contacted me if to ask if I wanted to participate, they said they would send them out "Blind" in non descript packaging with no names or descriptions because they didn't want to influence or bias the feedback they received -  they just wanted pure impressions based on sound and that we, the testers share our experiences here on the cable threads.   I really admire their approach.
> 
> My first impression out of the box was, these are prototypes; they're beautiful.  Both cables are a 4 Core likely 26 or 24 gauge in Litz Structure and while it's impossible to know what the material actually is, they appear to be Copper and Silver respectfully, but who knows what alchemy and wizardry they've got going on.  Mine is 4.4 Pentacon and the appears to be rhodium, but again, I dont know. The splitter is a beautiful carbon fiber, which my shot does not accurately reflect and I love the chin slider - it's diminutive, splips out of the way but has plenty of grip when you need to use.   I can say the 37 delivers all the warmth of copper but doesn't sacrifice detail or resolution not does it compromise the mids or upper frequency response.  If it is copper, its not a typical or traditional copper cable.   So far I've used with my MEXT and EJ07M  in both cases I found slight enhancement of the lower frequencies without bloating them and really nice instrument separation.     Prototype 38 - could be anything and again I'm not sure what it is.  Same hardware as 37 and first impression with the same 2 IEMs, tons of of details and resolution, weight slightly reduced note weight.  That's not a bad thing - its just less warm.  The real test for this cable for me will my IMR RAH.  It's a 15mm Beryllium DD + 10mm Planar + 12mm Piezo.  It's known for it's deep bass, lush mids and sparkly upper end.  I loved it so much I sent it over to itsfit to convert to a CIEM.   Kien did a great job on it but being completely closed shells with the CIEM fit, the bass which was already plentiful got enhanced.  I still love that IEM, I suspect, the 38 will be the perfect compliment to it, but have yet to try.
> ...


Picturers are too big and wont save.  I'll snap a few with my phone later.


----------



## Damz87

Prototype 38 landed yesterday 😎 also working on my Chiron and Mamba impressions. Hopefully will have all 3 done in the coming week or 2!


----------



## iMemphis

Damz87 said:


> Prototype 38 landed yesterday 😎 also working on my Chiron and Mamba impressions. Hopefully will have all 3 done in the coming week or 2!


I ended up getting the chirion also for my Odins. Curious to see your impressions on the cable also!


----------



## Damz87

iMemphis said:


> I ended up getting the chirion also for my Odins. Curious to see your impressions on the cable also!


Nice! Yeah it’s a great cable. I’d say it’s my equal favourite EA cable for sound quality with Centurion.


----------



## iMemphis

Damz87 said:


> Nice! Yeah it’s a great cable. I’d say it’s my equal favourite EA cable for sound quality with Centurion.



I hope one day I can test out the Centurion myself so I can compare haha. But right now, I am quite enjoying the Chiron over the Leo ii Octa. I might end up selling my Leo ii and driving the Chiron permanently


----------



## Ufanco (May 11, 2022)

holsen said:


> Alright, here's your first look.  Introducing Prototype 37 - Silver  and Prototype 38 Copper Color.  I will admit photography is not my gift but this will give you an idea.
> When EA  contacted me if to ask if I wanted to participate, they said they would send them out "Blind" in non descript packaging with no names or descriptions because they didn't want to influence or bias the feedback they received -  they just wanted pure impressions based on sound and that we, the testers share our experiences here on the cable threads.   I really admire their approach.
> 
> My first impression out of the box was, these are prototypes; they're beautiful.  Both cables are a 4 Core likely 26 or 24 gauge in Litz Structure and while it's impossible to know what the material actually is, they appear to be Copper and Silver respectfully, but who knows what alchemy and wizardry they've got going on.



Since the cats already out of the bag on these. I received the protoypes and have around 50 hours on prototype 37. I been listened too and burning in 37 then will do same with 38. That should give me about a week of listening to each one before comparing them to each other.
This is something I been looking forward to, since it’s the first time that I have the honor to be involved in a new product launch. I’m not going let that effect my review and thoughts on these prototypes. I really trust the members on head-fi to give there honest thoughts so going giveback the same.

I’m glad to hear more prototypes are arriving. I agree @holsend this as a great method and way to go about testing.


----------



## Deferenz

I’m liking the feedback on these prototypes already. I wish my two were arriving sooner.


----------



## Kerouac

Oh my Gosh... this was originally scheduled for tomorrow, but (to my surprise) arrived today 


Now, what could it be?


----------



## Wes S

Really excited to actually see a picture of these prototypes. . .


----------



## Kerouac

Wes S said:


> Really excited to actually see a picture of these prototypes. . .


Here you go buddy 


Imho they really look fantastic and I already noticed that ergonomics are also great!


----------



## Wes S

Kerouac said:


> Here you go buddy
> 
> 
> Imho they really look fantastic and I already noticed that ergonomics are also great!


Thanks man!  Yes, those do look fantastic!


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Looking forward to try those cables. 

I’m having a guess I will like the Silver with my A12t and LX.


----------



## Ufanco (May 11, 2022)

I started testing on prototype 37 and  was going to wait till hit a 100 hours of burnin on 37 before commenting. Currently have around 60 hours on them.

I decided to toss out a few early thought’s concerning prototype 37.
First off if this is a silver colored cable, if it’s made of solid silver it be the first silver cable I enjoyed with the mest. The other silver cables I tried sounded too bright and harsh to the point being piercing durning extended use.

Prototype 37 is more transparent and open sounding with great clarity, a sweeter sound and overall more musical in the high frequency area.

In the midrange the sound is accurate and that adds to articulate improvements. There’s is no congested or muddy sounds noted. Voice come across rich and detailed.

The bass sound is really excellent with the mest, in the seismic range the bone conduction system in the seem more pronounced than normal. This could be just the overall bass improvement the cable adds. Will add more thoughts later on this and the bass improvements.

These are just early random thoughts I’ll be adding more in depth details once I have more time listening too and comparing with other cables and iem’s.
So far with 37  I’m really enjoying the sound improvements this cable brings to my system. If prototype 38 is this good or better the new signature line will be a great addition to there current products.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

As I suspected… based on a single song and 4x EA cables… there’s something *interesting *going on with the A12t + 37.


----------



## holsen

holsen said:


> Pictures are too big and wont save.  I'll snap a few with my phone later.


Here's a few more shots, snapped with my phone.  These are beautiful cables, exceptionally well crafted.  I typically have not like the carbon fibre harware accents but on these I love them, It's high quality, has a really nice luster and surronded by stainless steel or chrome.  Even the cinch ( slider) is really nicely done.  Often I cut them off because they're too big and I'not use them, here, as you can see it's perfect and when not in use slides back down and sits flush with the splitter.  More on sonics to follow.


----------



## DrewVz (May 9, 2022)

Received my cables (37 and 38) today as a tester.  I'm a believer in cable burn-in, so I will not do any critical listening for a while.  But, my initial impressions are positive.  In particular, cable 37 (silver colored) strikes me as a very special cable.  I do not think it is a straight up silver construction.  I have never liked the sound of any pure silver cables I've ever used.  But cable 37 is at another level.  If I had to guess, it is a mixed construction, OCC/silver with maybe some other precious metals in there or possibly a graphene core.  Even without burn-in, the soundstage spatial improvements are noticable.  The adjectives "tight" and "snappy" come to mind with this cable, as it offers very good control of the drivers, all while avoiding sounding bright or tilted towards either the upper or lower registers.  And still produces a deep, full, yet detailed bass.  Quality AND quantity in this case.

Cable 38 is almost at the opposite end of the spectrum, at least initially.  The cable thicknesses are different in comparing 37 and 38, but they use the same hardware.  For cable 38, which is a thinner gauge, the chin slider is oversized, so it slides down and as a result provides minimal utility.  Otherwise, the hardware is of good quality, I agree that the Pentacon connector for both cables almost looks rhodium plated, but obviously I do not really know.  Cable 37 has 4 cores of what appear to be the exact same wires.  Cable 38, however, uses 4 cores with 2x one type of wire and 2x another type.  One has thicker strands than the other.  And one of each type goes to each side Left/Right, so they're a matched set on both sides.  Cable 38 (at least initially) seems to create a more rounded effect on the lower registers.  Again, I'll wait for a final word after some more burn-in and lots of listening.

More to follow after these two cables get some more hours on them.  This is going to be fun.


----------



## chemosapien

Prototypes first impressions: they appear to be made out of pure beauty with fittings from space future 3030, after one song, 38 is smoothing out and adding clarity/detail to the low end, while the 37 seems to be doing the same over the full range... Forward to burn-in!


----------



## twister6 (May 9, 2022)

Wow, seems like a few dozen of people received prototypes of a new EA Signature series cables!

Interesting idea of this social experiment where no other info about the spec or the material was provided so that people are more open minded about the performance rather than performance associated with a price tag.  I think many will be quite surprised when they will find out details.... *EDIT*: someone mentioned in another thread, a local distributor in HK provided samples to local stores along with all the details.

So, let's just refer to these as Prototype 38 with a copper-looking cable, Prototype 37 with a silver-looking cable, and a mysterious Prototype 32 with 8-wire grey-looking jacket.

Just got them in today, will put on burn in for a few days, but so far, out-of-the-bag the build quality, hardware, and overall comfort are top notch!


----------



## Ufanco (May 10, 2022)

twister6 said:


> Wow, seems like a few dozen of people received prototypes of a new EA Signature series cables!
> 
> Interesting idea of this social experiment where no other info about the spec or the material was provided so that people are more open minded about the performance rather than performance associated with a price tag.  I think many will be quite surprised when they will find out details.... *EDIT*: someone mentioned in another thread, a local distributor in HK provided samples to local stores along with all the details.
> 
> ...


First I heard of the prototype 32 it looks like the wire cover isn’t see thru like the other 2. Maybe trying to better hide the material used.
It does seem like affect audio has chosen a wide range of people and experience levels for testing these cable. This should better give then feedback across the different spending range of consumers.

Earlier I had added some early thoughts on sound so now adding some on the workmanship. The prototype quality it really well constructed. I feel  if the prototype is this good the retail version will be the same or even better.

Mine is the 2pin 4.4 mm connection it’s a great fit with the mest mkii and I don’t see the 2.2 coming detached from iem’s.

When first installed the iem I thought the ear hooks looked like they be uncomfortable due to way there shaped. After extended wear found them to be a fine. I image you could use a hair dryer to custom shape the ear hooks if needed. I would recommend checking with effect audio first before doing this.

The cable clinch is nothing fancy it does what it needs too and keeps the cable in place on prototype 37.

The cable itself that’s used in prototype 37 is of 4 wire construction and is a silver color. It has a nice weight and feel, it’s not stiff and doesn‘t kink easily. The hardware is sliver with carbon fibre ascents used on both the 4.4 and Y splitter.


----------



## corgifall

I’m also jumping in on the impressions/review/roundup of the prototype cables. These are wonderfully made and I really like the quality of these for being “prototypes” haha


----------



## chemosapien

Ufanco said:


> When first installed the iem I thought the ear hooks looked like they be uncomfortable due to way there shaped. After extended wear found them to be a fine.


You know, I was thinking the same thing when I saw the ear hooks, they looked like they were overly tight coils... But after wearing them, they have actually improved the comfort and stability of the iem inside my ear, really impressive


----------



## Gavin C4

Luxury is all I care with this combo.


----------



## Andricop

Thank you @EffectAudio to give me a chance to test your new prototypes!
Impressions coming soon ...


----------



## corgifall (May 10, 2022)

So these are my first impressions but out of the three cables, the grey cable(32(s)) was the most unique sounding. I’ll have better impressions a little later today. My rough notes from yesterday when quickly swapping cables came in as such:

Grey cable(32)- Bass comes in stronger, mids have longer decay, guitars really come through and have more presence,
treble seems to have more splash but with a less speed. Vocals have a bit more sibilance with female vocals specifically. Noticeable longer decay which has an ”echo” to the sound.

Silver cable(37)- Still hefty bass but less bloat and more control, mids sound clear but maybe leas detailed, treble has more sharpness. Staging about average between all three. Vocals seem to have more clarity and come through clean.

Copper cable(38)-less treble extension, less zing, bass has lots of heft, stage feels wide, mids have a bigger focus. Treble is about average in sharpness.


----------



## corgifall

While the grey cable was the most unique cable(reminds me of the Null audio LUNE), I personally like the silver "37" cable the most. I'm doing most of this testing on the Effect Audio Axiom. The silver cable and grey cable seem to pair really well with the Axiom.


----------



## saldsald

Hi guys, received these two cables as a tester from @EffectAudio (Thanks!)



First of all I am a cable believer (for sure!) and I believe in cable burn-in although some cables might show little to no change after burn-in so everying I post for now would just be my early impression. I am a collecter of more budget friendly IEMs 😭 and I have around 50 cables for rolling. The reason for me to have this number of cables is that I find that for most IEMs it is essential to synergize with the cable to allow them to shine and I find single DD IEMs best for testing cables.

Anyway, while I consider cables to have their own "sound", we will still need the right IEMs to let them sing. I briefly tried the cables and I find the "silver" one to have a almost pitch black background with NiceHCK's Topguy giving a very calm sound and both of them sound very balanced and smooth to me. The "copper" one matches very well with TRN's new BAX which is again very smooth with great FR and excitment. 



Great looking cable with very nice transparent skin I say!
But there is one thing I think someone here has already mentioned that the 2-pins are slightly short and the connection is not as secure thou they are absolutely fine.


----------



## Loquah

I've got the 32 (grey) and 38 (copper) prototypes here now and I'm equally impressed by the build quality - two lovely cables. Great connectors and fittings plus solid, but not heavy braids.

As for sound, brief listening has me speculating that the 32 cable is a pure silver vs the obvious copper in the 38 cable. The two IEMs I've tried so far are the 7Hz Timeless with the grey cable and it's a BIG upgrade over the stock Timeless cable. The sound is smoother, more tonally balanced and has a better sense of resolution too.

The 38 cable has so far only gone on the Custom Art FIBAE 3x3 and is also a nice upgrade over the stock cable, but not as big of a change on this one. Basically it seems to provide a little more resolution/detail and a touch more refinement to the sound as well. It sounds like going from a basic copper cable to a higher quality copper cable (which is what it looks like it is too).

I need to do further listening with some other IEMs, but will share further thoughts as I explore.


----------



## Ufanco

saldsald said:


> Hi guys, received these two cables as a tester from @EffectAudio (Thanks!)
> 
> First of all I am a cable believer (for sure!) and I believe in cable burn-in although some cables might show little to no change after burn-in so everying I post for now would just be my early impression. I am a collecter of more budget friendly IEMs 😭 and I have around 50 cables for rolling. The reason for me to have this number of cables is that I find that for most IEMs it is essential to synergize with the cable to allow them to shine and I find single DD IEMs best for testing cables.
> 
> ...


Haven’t tried prototype 38 yet but looking at your picture it does appear that one of the 2 pin connection isn’t normal. The ones in the prototypes I received are average size and have a secure fit. I would check with effect audio since it looks like one of yours is much shorter than I seen in any of the other prototypes pictures.
Hopefully this doesn’t affect there sound quality since I found value in your reviews. I’m still using the cable you recommended with the moondrop variation 😄


----------



## saldsald (May 11, 2022)

Ufanco said:


> Haven’t tried prototype 38 yet but looking at your picture it does appear that one of the 2 pin connection isn’t normal. The ones in the prototypes I received are average size and have a secure fit. I would check with effect audio since it looks like one of yours is much shorter than I seen in any of the other prototypes pictures.
> Hopefully this doesn’t affect there sound quality since I found value in your reviews. I’m still using the cable you recommended with the moondrop variation 😄


Yes that's very well spotted, you are right the 2-pin of the right channel of P38 is slightly shorter but I think it's fine.
Thanks for the compliment! I do my cable reviews with a more statistical approach and hope that can bring more truth to those who read them!


----------



## corgifall

Below will be a mini impressions/review/overview of the cables after a few days of testing. Sorry for the long post haha

Looks and Feel​So all these cables look and feel amazing. Even though these are in a prototype form, I really dig the way they look and I think they look stunning. They all feel wonderful with nice texturing on the cables. The cables are a little thicker and they have a bit of weight but both the standard 4 braid cables come in about the same weight as my other 4 braid cables from other companies. The 8 braid is heavier with some extra thickness that adds a little extra weight on the ears but It never bothered me for long sessions. All the prototypes have a silver and carbon fiber set of furniture for the Y split and connector/plug. The furniture does have the EA logos imprinted and while I prefer wood furniture, I think these do look good and I like the nickel or possibly rhodium plating the 4.4mm pentaconn plugs use. The 2 pin connectors all look the same but they have a quality mirror finish with the EA logo on it. These are a CIEM 2 pin so they will work with recessed plugs on IEMs. While I used to buy cables to see if they sounded different. Most of the cables I get these days are purely for looks and feel and these are wonderful examples of good looking cables.

Cable Sound Impressions(EA Axiom)​
*Like most things in this hobby, cable rolling is super subjective to me. These impressions will be what each cable sounded like when paired to the EA Axiom using the silver MU module. IEM selection, source selection and ear tip selection will possibly add very different results vs what I hear personally. I spent the better half of three days straight(after work) really analyzing everything so take my initial impressions any way you wish. *

Copper Cable(38)​Starting out with the copper cable! I felt the copper cable really brought out the Axiom’s stock MU tuning when paired with this cable. The lows come in fairly strong and thick. It’s a nice sounding low end. While strong, it still felt well controlled and never bloated. Sub bass hits really come through well with nice impact/slam. The mids are a little recessed sounding but they have good speed and decent detail. Vocals never sound quite loud enough for my personal preference but instruments still make it through just fine. Treble has the same issue of not coming in loud enough to match the Axiom’s boosted bass. The treble was actually really clear though it was missing some of the extra brightness that the silver cable has. Staging was probably the widest of the three cables but I felt there wasn’t much depth compared to the other cables and this very much felt closer to a wall of sound to my ears. Imaging was fine however and I could pick stuff out without too much effort. This was my least favorite cable for the Axiom but that doesn’t mean this won’t be a nice cable for other IEMs.

Silver Cable(37)​The Silver cable goes the polar opposite route of the copper cable and has less bass presence but sounds a little more accurate with better control. Bass impact was still strong but the bass notes didn’t linger which made for a leaner bass overall. In the case of the Axiom(MU module) this was welcome as the Axiom comes in strong with heavy bass. The mids are clear with a bit of energy but they didn’t feel overly fast or detailed. The instruments such as guitars and pianos sounded accurate but with just a hint of artificial sound to them. The treble however was noticeably more intense with a noticeable sharpness that made everything sound more accurate and detailed. Cymbal hits all had an extra zing with no lingering decay which made everything sound very fast and clean. The soundstage was rather average compared to the other cables. It’s not bad but the copper cable is wider with less depth and the silver cable has a good balance. Imaging in this balanced stage made things easy to pick out.  I liked this cable when paired with the Axiom and this was probably my favorite in terms of cleaning up the bass heavy Axiom.

Grey 8 braid cable(32(s))​I found the Grey cable to be the most interesting. The lows still have a slight boost with good impact/slam. There’s a longer decay that gives it a nice full/airy sound down low. The lower mids sound about the same as the copper cable but the rest of the mids are very prominent and focused. Things like guitars and vocals really stand out against the rest of the frequencies. I really liked the extra energy here, though some female vocals did get slightly sibilant at times which I had never experienced with the Axiom to this point. The treble comes in clear but feels a little behind the silver cable in terms of presence and sharpness. The mids have a bigger focus when I listen so I have to put extra energy into listening for details in the upper frequencies. I would throw the treble somewhere between the copper cable(38) and silver cable(37). The soundstage is the most unique part about the cable. After much back and forth swapping, It was very noticeable the stage felt about as wide as the copper cable but it had a bit more depth than the silver cable. The slightly longer decay within the whole frequency range may be the reason for this but there is a nice echo within the stage and while it's not dramatic, it’s neat and it made for a nice listening experience. The imaging was good and I was able to pick things out fairly easily within the stage and nothing ever got congested. I can’t quite tell if this is the best cable of the bunch or if it's just the most unique sounding cable of the three. I will happily admit I’m a huge Null Audio fan and while I have their copper(Tiburon) and hybrid(Hakone), I also have their entry level Lune cable which is their most unique sounding cable(to me). I like this grey “32(s)” cable and I’m interested to learn more about what it's made of material wise closer to launch day.


----------



## saldsald (May 12, 2022)

Tested P37 and P38 with serveral single DD IEMs. It seems that P38 have better extension in both the bass and treble departments and also being more natural with more decay, stage is also wider due to the natural decay. Whilist the P37 has relatively weaker bass, less rumble and there is an extra emphasis in the upper-mid-lower-treble region as if there is an extra layer there. Will continue with the my very slow in-ear burn-in of the cables. 

Edit: the P38 really sounds quite amazing. (but not for darker or less efficient sets)


----------



## Dsnuts (May 12, 2022)

Ended up getting two of the prototypes myself. 32 and 38. I am fairly certain the 32 cable is a pure silver type cable. Just comparing them to my other pure silver cables the sound traits are distinct to pure silver. Tried them on about 5 different earphones and they are very consistent of pure silver. Leaner, tighter bass more upper mids and treble detail. Thinner note weight with increased stage. Works wonders with warm full bodied sounding IEMs. Not so much neutral or harmon based sets.

38 is interesting as it looks like it fuses two types of copper in the braids. Ulitmately it is pure copper variety and so will match up well with more detailed sets that need some added meat to its sound. Beefier bass greater note weight. Good natural tonality. These look like a newer revision of the ARES II copper cables

While I didnt get the 37 cable I am fairly certain just based on how they look, those look like a SPC or silver plated copper cables to me. I own several cables that look just like them. Never seen a pure silver cable with that finish so they look more like silver plated copper variety.


----------



## saldsald

Dsnuts said:


> Ended up getting two of the prototypes myself. 32 and 38. I am fairly certain the 32 cable is a pure silver type cable. Just comparing them to my other pure silver cables the sound traits are distinct to pure silver. Tried them on about 5 different earphones and they are very consistent of pure silver. Leaner, tighter bass more upper mids and treble detail. Thinner note weight with increased stage. Works wonders with warm full bodied soundind IEMs. Not so much neutral or harmon based sets.
> 
> 38 is interesting as it looks like it fuses two types of copper in the braids. Ulitmately it is pure copper variety and so will match up well with more detailed sets that need some added meat to its sound. Beefier bass greater note weight. Good natural tonality. These look like a newer revision of the ARES II copper cables
> 
> While I didnt get the 37 cable I am fairly certain just based on how they look, those look like a SPC or silver plated copper cables to me. I own several cables that look just like them. Never seen a pure silver cable with that finish so they look more like silver plated copper variety.


I took a sneak peek of the cable specs and the P32 should be a hybrid.


----------



## chemosapien

Dsnuts said:


> Ulitmately it is pure copper variety


I agreed with your assessment except for that point, it appears to be a type 4 litz, which could have anything at the core because you can't see the central wire... It does sound closest to a pure copper, you're probably right, I'd put my money on it being pure copper too... It just isn't necessarily certain that it is


----------



## Dsnuts

The only other hybrid that is that bright sounding is Fiios monocrystaline copper plated in silver. 32 reminds me of those but I don't ever recall a hybrid that leans out the bass like 32 does. it is more in line with pure silver from what I am hearing.


----------



## Dsnuts

chemosapien said:


> I agreed with your assessment except for that point, it appears to be a type 4 litz, which could have anything at the core because you can't see the central wire... It does sound closest to a pure copper, you're probably right, I'd put my money on it being pure copper too... It just isn't necessarily certain that it is


I was told these cables will replace the ARES line which was pure copper so another clue into their make up. 

UPOCC type I am thinking. They are fairly similar to the older ARES II actually.


----------



## Ufanco (May 12, 2022)

Prototype 37 after 100 hours of burn in.

My test system is the Shanling M6 pro 21 connected to a Oriolus BA 300S (pre) with a Xduoo ta20 (12bh7 tubes) Sound like a weird setup but I like how it sounds.

The Mest Mkii comes with a pure copper cable  it’s a 24 AWG 4 wire cable.The prototype 37 is also 4 wire’s and 24 AWG.  The prototype wire is silver colored. I feel due how it sound it’s likely a silver plated copper. 
Compare to the stock mest cable there are noticeable difference in it’s sound signature. Prototype 37 has better details and clarity and delivering overall fuller notes. The musical sound of this cable was very enjoyable on my system.

There some improvement’s on the lower end that allows the sound to come across more arcuate, it maintains nice bass presence with out becoming congested or boomy. I do feel with a brighter iem the bass could sound a little thin and less impressive than on my system.

The mid bass adds a bit of lushness without sounding colored. Vocal come across strong and clear. The presence range between 4kHz and 6kHz sounded great. Really liked how the mids sounded.

Treble remained sweet even on higher volume. I didn’t hear any piercing or shrill sounds you sometimes hear with a lower quality cables on the high end.  

It produced a fairly wide soundstage and more of a 3D effect compared to the mest stock cable. Especially on songs where sound pans back and forth from left to right. 

I feel since the stock cable is a good match with the Mest MKii Prototype 37 held up nicely against it. The prototype adds some improvement in bass with better details. Along with a better sounding high end possibly due to having silver in this cable vs all copper. Overall Prototype 37 something I would consider buying as a replacement cable on the Mest. 

Going start the burn in of prototype 38. I should have some ideal on it’s initial sound signature is the near future. After that if there’s time I try to compare prototypes with other sources and iem’s.


----------



## Deferenz

😢 The cables were supposed to be delivered today by 5pm. At about 5.30pm I had a call from DHL saying that the van that had my package had broken down and had to be towed back to their depot so couldn’t fulfil the rest of the deliveries. It’s now scheduled for delivery  tomorrow. 😭


----------



## Ufanco

Deferenz said:


> 😢 The cables were supposed to be delivered today by 5pm. At about 5.30pm I had a call from DHL saying that the van that had my package had broken down and had to be towed back to their depot so couldn’t fulfil the rest of the deliveries. It’s now scheduled for delivery  tomorrow. 😭


 
Ouch that sucks at least the good thing is they be there tomorrow. In the USA Amazon been getting bad with delivery’s. If you order a next day delivery the package will show up out for delivery then in the evening you get a delayed change. With a message that it should be delivered in the next few days, if not received in 3 days you can request a refund.  
If it’s something I need asap I have to reorder item with 1day shipping. Then if the first one ever arrives return it if doesn’t I have to request a refund.

Anyways looking at your signature you have some excellent gear. My system mid grade so it’s going be helpful to see how these cables scale up with higher end components.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Ufanco said:


> Ouch that sucks at least the good thing is they be there tomorrow. In the USA Amazon been getting bad with delivery’s. If you order a next day delivery the package will show up out for delivery then in the evening you get a delayed change. With a message that it should be delivered in the next few days, if not received in 3 days you can request a refund.
> If it’s something I need asap I have to reorder item with 1day shipping. Then if the first one ever arrives return it if doesn’t I have to request a refund.
> 
> Anyways looking at your signature you have some excellent gear. My system mid grade so it’s going be helpful to see how these cables scale up with higher end components.


Comparing to stock cables.

A12t + 37 = Great pairing, smoother sound, deeper low end, bigger sound stage and more details
Kr5 + 37 = Smoothed the highs, opened up the mids, a bit more rumble a the low end but a better transition between lows and mids.
LX + 37 = Added a touch more details to the high mids and soundstage.

A12t + 38 = high mids to highs got more clear, slightly brighter if you wish.
Kr5 + 38 = accentuated the brigh side of the IEM.
LX + 38 = balanced out the L shaped signature, added a good spice to the upper mids and highs.

P37 is definitely my take between these too, for the versatility with my current IEMs. P38 as mentioned before, is definitely a much improved Ares II.


----------



## DrewVz

Very odd. I found cable 38 (copper) to emphasize the lows and mute the highs/details. This is opposite of what you indicated above.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

DrewVz said:


> Very odd. I found cable 38 (copper) to emphasize the lows and mute the highs/details. This is opposite of what you indicated above.


That’s ok as well. We all hear different. The gear, the music, the mood… All affects our perception as well. 

Trust your ears.


----------



## DrewVz

CrocodileDundee said:


> That’s ok as well. We all hear different. The gear, the music, the mood… All affects our perception as well.
> 
> Trust your ears.


I guess that's one viewpoint. But if that's true, then these cable reviews are worthless. 

Think about it.


----------



## saldsald (May 12, 2022)

DrewVz said:


> Very odd. I found cable 38 (copper) to emphasize the lows and mute the highs/details. This is opposite of what you indicated above.


It depends on the IEM. I hear muted/smooted out treble with darker sounding IEMs and very good FR with brighter ones.


----------



## holsen (May 12, 2022)

saldsald said:


> It depends on the IEM. I hear muted/smooted out treble with darker sounding IEMs and very good FR with brighter ones.


Thats what I'm taking from all the comments starting to pour in, including my own, with these cables it seems to be IEM dependent, most of us have been around a while so we know what we're listening for and perceiving, yet @DrewVz comment is also valid, a review or a series of reviews should give the reader an idea of what to expect in a given cable so that they can match according their sound preferences and the characteristics of a given IEM and here, we seem to be all over the place..... This is very interesting!  Maybe we are discovering the effect of the power of suggestion!  Since EA didnt tell any of us anything about these cables, that could explain our varied responses.  This isn't a launch, this is a psycho social experiment!


----------



## Tomm11 (May 12, 2022)

Definitely depends on the iem.

For grins, I tried 37 and 38 on my old Shuoer H27 which is a hybrid, DD + 2 BA (was a $110 I think).  It's a bright iem with in your face upper mids and low treble.  It has a bit of low end ... subbass focused but below the upper mids.  Thin lower mids.   With the 37 it was very bright.  The cable elevated those upper mids and seemed to attenuate the subbass as well.  With the 38 it's probably the best I've ever heard the H27 sound.  Smoother upper midrange, and as much low end as this iem can muster.  With 38, the H27 is still a bright iem with "in your face" upper mids but definitely more balanced.  With 37 I don't think I could listen to it.  Very notable difference.  This is all aside from the fact that both these cables outclass the iem, but it was a fun (and enlightening) experiment nonetheless. 

With 7Hz Timeless, completely different story.  Timeless with 37 would be a sweet pairing I think.  Don't want to say much more because I haven't spend enough time listening yet.  This is just from a quick listen yesterday.  I think the overall quantity of bass is actually about the same between 37 and 38 with Timeless.  Nothing like the shift in balance that I experienced with the Shuoer.   Point being that it's definitely iem dependent.

I'm going to get back around to Timeless but I just had the Meze Advar arrive and I'm listening with 37 right now.

That's it for now.  Lots of listening to do ... not enough time.


----------



## DrewVz (May 12, 2022)

Tomm11 said:


> Definitely depends on the iem.
> 
> With 7Hz Timeless, completely different story.  Timeless with 37 would be a sweet pairing I think.


It is. It's incredible, frankly. I will post my review tonight.

But to your point, and in response to the original post about "everyone hearing differently", I 100% agree that cable synergy with different IEMs is important. However, I think that the cable influence on FR will be consistent and repeatable.

Yes, synergy is IEM dependent, but not the overall response. If a cable emphasizes the bass, it will do so for every IEM. You said you liked cable 38 with your H27, but cable 37 was too bright. Exactly my point. That is consistent with the characteristics of the two cables. Whether you PREFER that sound is irrelevant to how the cables influence the sound.

I think in this experiment, we really need to focus on the cable influence, independent of our personal preferences. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Tomm11 (May 12, 2022)

DrewVz said:


> It is. It's incredible, frankly. I will post my review tonight.
> 
> But to your point, and in response to the original post about "everyone hearing differently", I 100% agree that cable synergy with different IEMs is important. However, I think that the cable influence on FR will be consistent and repeatable.
> 
> To your


Agreed.  I don't think it's FR related.  I realize I'm writing in terms that seem like that's what I'm suggesting but  I'm just describing what I hear, I don't literally mean that I think the FR is measurably different.   I guess I should use qualifiers but I'm not a writer or reviewer.

Edit.  You added to the post.  Not sure I agree for a number of reasons but I'll leave it alone for now.


----------



## chemosapien

DrewVz said:


> synergy is IEM dependent, but not the overall response. If a cable emphasizes the bass, it will do so for every IEM.


I disagree with this point, the internal impedance and the different materials used in both the connectors and internal iem wiring will effect the performance response.


----------



## DrewVz

chemosapien said:


> I disagree with this point, the internal impedance and the different materials used in both the connectors and internal iem wiring will effect the performance response.


And I disagree with this point.  I do not believe the materials of construction used in the IEM or fittings will affect how a cable performs when paired with that IEM.  Copper is copper and silver is silver.  I do not believe you can get copper to behave like silver (and vice-versa) in a cable just by changing the materials used in the IEM or its fittings.


----------



## saldsald (May 12, 2022)

DrewVz said:


> Yes, synergy is IEM dependent, but not the overall response. If a cable emphasizes the bass, it will do so for every IEM. You said you liked cable 38 with your H27, but cable 37 was too bright. Exactly my point. That is consistent with the characteristics of the two cables. Whether you PREFER that sound is irrelevant to how the cables influence the sound.
> 
> I think in this experiment, we really need to focus on the cable influence, independent of our personal preferences. But that's just my opinion.


I think we can in general profile a cable but they may behave differently sometimes like 20% of the time exactly due to the internal configuration such as impedance of the drives and their combined impedance and the response should not be considered as linear. That be said I think this should be left as an open discussion and we might eventually reach a final conclusion.


chemosapien said:


> I disagree with this point, the internal impedance and the different materials used in both the connectors and internal iem wiring will effect the performance response.


Yup. I think so.


DrewVz said:


> And I disagree with this point.  I do not believe the materials of construction used in the IEM or fittings will affect how a cable performs when paired with that IEM.  Copper is copper and silver is silver.  I do not believe you can get copper to behave like silver (and vice-versa) in a cable just by changing the materials used in the IEM or its fittings.


There are many types of copper cables (and silver) anyway. I do have a few very bright sounding copper cables and a bassy silver cable. The thing is it is not very accurate to characterise a cable based solely on the material used IMHO. And for example, I have a custom 4 core pure silver cable and a 10 core made with the same cable core and they sound very different. (I do have quite a few cables to support my view)


----------



## DrewVz (May 12, 2022)

Ok guys, here's my long-form review.  Sorry for the verbosity, but this is the way I write.  It's a long one.  Enjoy (or skip).  Your choice.


First and foremost, I want to sincerely thank Effect Audio for sending me these cables for testing.  I'm not a published reviewer, but I do have a decent ear for how different cables can influence the sound of IEMs and headphones, so I am happy to give my opinion on these two cables, prototypes 37 and 38.  For reference, my test system is as follows:

Laptop -> 24 bit/44100 Hz FLAC files -> Foobar2000 (no EQ) -> USB -> Denafrips Pontus 2 -> XLR out -> Burson Soloist 3XP -> XLR out -> Penon Totem XLR/4.4mm adapter -> Effect Cable -> Timeless IEM

Appearance-wise, the cables are solidly constructed and both use identical hardware for the connectors and strain reliefs.  Even though it's not my personal style, the carbon-look trim seems genuine and adds a touch of class.  I had no issues with  connector fitment, nor any quality control issues such as poor solder joints or loose-fitting hardware.  Very high quality fabrication all-around.  I will list the one and only negative for the construction of these cables here: the ear-hook strain relief is not shaped well for my ears (and I assume others, as my ears are pretty normal).  The ear-hook reinforcement extends quite far down the cable and is fairly stiff, so the cable actually rests against the backside edge of my ear and does not hang down properly BEHIND the ear.  My recommendation would be to add a bit more curvature to the reinforcement and shorten it by 1/2 inch (12mm), or even slightly more, to allow the cable to hang more naturally behind the ear and not make contact with it.

Anyway, starting with cable 38, it appears to be of all-copper, 4-core construction, with two pairs on each left/right side comprised of slightly different strand composition.  Not sure what the audible effect of this combination might be, but it's interesting anyways.  From the sound signature, I do not believe there are any precious metals or graphene mixed into the construction.  Just straight copper.

The FR characteristics of this cable seem to emphasize the lower registers and smooth out some of the detail, while maintaining a good portion of the treble energy.  When paired with the Timeless, I found the bass to be somewhat boomy and loose, which distracted from my initial enjoyment.  After getting acclimated to the sound, I was able to enjoy what the cable offered in terms of a smooth, broad sound, without being distracted by the tiny details or imaging focus in the music.  More of a "chill" cable, there was no harshness or bite to the music, which suited some genres better than others.  I could see this cable pairing very well with a Shuoer S12, which is a much sharper/brighter IEM compared to the Timeless.  But with the Timeless, I found it a bit too much on the low end without a proper balance on the high end.  I found the imaging to be substantially compromised (compared to cable 37) and some of my old favorites seemed to have a different feel to them, with reduced energy and less engagement.  Overall, the experience was rather dull.  I did not feel that this cable was a good pairing with the Timeless, as too much of the energy was taken out of the music and too much of the spatial cues and imaging effects were removed.

Moving on to cable 37, is silver colored, either of pure silver or a mix with other metals.  My guess is that this is a silver-plated UPOCC cable without any additional precious metals or graphene added.  I did not experience the normal "bite" or echo in the upper mids that I would hear from graphene, but I guess there could be some palladium or something in there to mellow out the sound and balance it, I can't be sure.  But I'm guessing, though, based on the mass experiment that is being conducted, that this is a sub-$200 cable, which puts it out of the realm of having palladium construction.  But I will say that if it is only an SPC cable, this is the finest SPC cable I've ever used.

I have been using a fairly thick, 7N UPOCC cable with graphene for several months with my Timeless and have been extremely (EXTREMELY) satisfied with the performance.  The dynamics, clarity, soundstage, imaging, and bass quality have been outstanding in all regards.  I thought it was the perfect pairing and really was not looking to change it at all.  But when  Effect Audio reached out to me to offer some test samples, I agreed with the expectation that it would only reinforce my feeling that my 7N/graphene cable was "perfect" and that I didn't need to look for anything better.  Fast forward a month and here I am with cable 37.

When I first plugged it into my Timeless, I initially heard some good qualities, but also that there were some dynamics that seemed like they were "missing".  Some of the "bite" and "echo" that I was accustomed to hearing with my 7N/graphene cable were just not there.  I figured cable 37 was just another "boring" SPC cable that I would eventually dismiss and go back to my tried-and-true graphene mix after the review was over.  Nope.  Sorry.  After a bit of burn-in... ok, let me stop here and address the burn-in topic.  I have always been a believer in equipment burn-in.  Amps, DACs, IEMs, phones, cables, etc.  I swear I can hear a difference after 50/100/200 hours or whatever.  And I will admit that I was prepared to hear some differences with the Effect Audio cables, but nope.  After the initial 15-minute trial run of this cable, I do not feel that I have heard any difference after another 50 hours of burn-in.  These cables seem very stable up to this point.  I would say that I have about 80 hours on this particular cable and have not noticed any appreciable change.

Ok, back to the sound.  Where do I start?  The bass.  The bass is tight, yet deep, and extremely well controlled.  Quantity AND quality at the same time.  I'm a huge fan of "quality" bass, but the QUANTITY surprised me.  It is not a basshead cable, for sure, but if you can appreciate deep, TEXTURED bass... the kind that doesn't drown out the rest of the music or bleed into the mid-bass... then this is what you're looking for.  The sub-bass still comes through, so the depth is still there, but it's just so well controlled that it doesn't distract you from the rest of the music.

Now the upper mid-bass, that's where I have some hesitation -- I find that the vocals in particular are a bit muted, but still clear, which is a slight paradox.  I think I prefer some more "oomph" in the vocals to generate some emotion.  What I hear from cable 37 are super-intelligible vocals, but lacking a bit in energy and emotion.  Still, though, it's a small price to pay for the other benefits.  The treble is well-extended and the spatial cues are INFINITELY present.  The Timeless (being planar IEMs) create a big soundstage and offer good imaging, but this cable takes these technicalities "to 11".  They are really at another level.  Imaging is pinpoint and the resolution of the music as it travels across and around the soundstage is brought to a very high level.  Incredibly smooth movement of the music within the 3D atmosphere, this is the best I've ever heard, from an IEM *OR* a headphone.  I marvel at how my Timeless responds to this cable, particularly with ambient trance or melodic dubstep.  If anyone is familiar with Phutureprimitive - Sub Conscious, I don't think you'll hear it produced any better than with this combination.

A couple of comments from my listening notes: balanced, clear (but not bright), intelligible vocals, texture, deep spatial awareness, improved tonality (compared to graphene cable), real-sounding, flat, accurate.  Nothing stands out.  There are no "biting" frequencies.  The response is almost "boring" because it's so well-balanced and accurate.  This is a Goldilox cable.  Frankly, aside from a slight lack of "fun" and "dynamics", this is a PERFECT cable in my system.

I get the sense that these cables will sell for somewhere in the $150 USD range, which is quite frankly more than I would normally spend for a cable.  Not that I can't appreciate high quality cables, and not that I can't hear the differences between them, but rather the value proposition is just not there for me.  I guess as long as I don't know what I'm missing, then I'm satisfied with that I have.  I have heard some very good improvements made by cables in the $50 range for both my headphones and IEMs, so that's where I generally draw the line.

But on the flip side, quite honestly, I feel tremendously grateful for having the opportunity to review these cables,  because otherwise I would never have experienced the fabulous synergy between cable 37 and my beloved Timeless IEMs.  It truly has taken them to another level of enjoyment, and I would 110% recommend this cable for anyone who is a Timeless-lover as I am.  My previous pairing of a 7N Litz + graphene cable for my Timeless has been substantially beaten by this cable (37) from Effect Audio.  I cannot recommend it enough as a match for the Timeless.

Thanks for reading and good listening.  And thanks again to Effect Audio for this experience.  It literally has changed the way I listen to my favorite music.


----------



## Ufanco

DrewVz said:


> I guess that's one viewpoint. But if that's true, then these cable reviews are worthless.
> 
> Think about it.




Even with the difference IEM signature’s, I’m finding all these thoughts and reviews still very helpful.
 With prototype 37, reading the overall reviews and feedback, most other tester hear a lot of the same sound I’m hearing.

 Having different thoughts specially if someone using same iem’s is super helpful. There’s many well know members that post quality reviews currently testing these prototypes. 
After reading reviews from the same popular reviewers, you get ideal of what they like. If I relate and enjoy the same quality as them, adds a big pro well researching new items.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

DrewVz said:


> And I disagree with this point.  I do not believe the materials of construction used in the IEM or fittings will affect how a cable performs when paired with that IEM.  Copper is copper and silver is silver.  I do not believe you can get copper to behave like silver (and vice-versa) in a cable just by changing the materials used in the IEM or its fittings.


 Just have in mind that my comments were comparing 37/38 to stock cables.

Not all copper, silver or spc are constructed the same. We have size of the crystals, number of strands, size if the strands and so on. Copper usually has a warm characteristic, but if putting two different copper cables side by side, one will sound different from the other.


----------



## chemosapien

DrewVz said:


> And I disagree with this point.  I do not believe the materials of construction used in the IEM or fittings will affect how a cable performs when paired with that IEM.  Copper is copper and silver is silver.  I do not believe you can get copper to behave like silver (and vice-versa) in a cable just by changing the materials used in the IEM or its fittings.


Fwiw, I think you're reducing the electrical effects of the cables to an issue that's as simple as the kinetic effects of earpads, tips and filters


----------



## JordonEA (May 13, 2022)

Hello guys! Hope that everyone is having an enjoyable time with our cables thus far!



DrewVz said:


> fabulous synergy between cable 37 and my beloved Timeless IEMs.


Cheers to finding a great match with your Timeless  🍻



chemosapien said:


> they appear to be made out of pure beauty with fittings from space future 3030


Can't share too much now but the actual parts are 🔥 😎

- Jordon


----------



## Wyville

DrewVz said:


> I guess that's one viewpoint. But if that's true, then these cable reviews are worthless.
> 
> Think about it.


There are a lot of factors involved. That is why it is so important to be transparent when writing down impressions by mentioning the specific pairings/setup, the music used and when possible give examples of how you hear things. That last one helps to give a reference frame for anyone comparing notes on how you use specific terminology. 

For instance... 
Listening to the 37 and 38 using the 64 Audio U18s and Shanling M8. My first impression was that the 38 was slightly warmer, giving a fuller more organic bass, whereas the 37 seemed like the bass was tighter and extended a little further down. 

In this case I can say both that the 37 provided a "deeper low end" (more extended) and that the 38 "emphasised the lows" (making them fuller). 

These aren't my exact first impressions yet, it is merely meant to illustrate how terminology can be interpreted differently. Ideally, a reviewer should point to changes in specific frequencies, but few people fully understand frequencies and their interrelationship within a signature like @EffectAudio does. (He tried to teach me, but I'm a lousy student. 😜)

Anyway, general first impressions based on the 32, 37 and 38 is that I think the 37 and 38 are excellent cables that seem to embody what I have always loved about Effect Audio's iconic cables such as Ares II and Eros II. I am not sure if these will be in a similar price range, but they feel to me like they could well end up as my first recommendation to anyone looking to replace a stock cable. So far the 37 seems to pair very well with the U18s (Apex = m15) and the 38 with the Empire Ears Phantom. But I do need to switch them around a bit more for detailed impressions. 

The 32 has not yet resonated with me and so I have spent much less time with it. More on that cable later.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Wyville said:


> There are a lot of factors involved. That is why it is so important to be transparent when writing down impressions by mentioning the specific pairings/setup, the music used and when possible give examples of how you hear things. That last one helps to give a reference frame for anyone comparing notes on how you use specific terminology.
> 
> For instance...
> Listening to the 37 and 38 using the 64 Audio U18s and Shanling M8. My first impression was that the 38 was slightly warmer, giving a fuller more organic bass, whereas the 37 seemed like the bass was tighter and extended a little further down.
> ...


Your U18t + 37 sounds about what I can get here on 12t. In my words is “like adding a DD” to 12t. Same same but different.


----------



## Deferenz

Well the DHL van finally parked up outside my house and brought me a little gift 🎁 😃

i have P37 and P38. I going to start the burn in process right now and check on the sound as it goes along.


----------



## Deferenz

Both cables are still burning away, but I thought I’d have a quick listen just to get a flavour of what they are like. I have to bear in mind that they are currently attached to different earphones, adapters and sources ( I needed to really mix and match gear to try and accommodate two 4.4mm terminations at the same time), and so I’m not in a position to give anything other than my quick thoughts on each cable.

P37 - words that come to mind are; clarity, bright, sparkly, detail, clean.

P38 - for this one I’d say; warmth, fullness, easy listening and there seems a 3D element to it.

When I do my actual listening both will be using the exact same set up and so I will be in a much better position to understand the difference between both cables. So far they have been playing for around 30 hours. I ideally want to give them another two days to burn.


----------



## Ufanco (May 14, 2022)

Copper prototype 38 first impressions.
My initial thoughts is that it highlights the bass more than prototype 37. Using it with my system added too much of a bassy sound. This came across a tad boomy and with too much presence in the low end, my system is already on the warm side and this cable highlighted that.

The midrange was not as smooth and forward compared to 37. The high end rolled off gave more of smooth more mellow sound  than a edgy sound.

Slightly better than average soundstage with good depth to it. 

It feel they would be a very good choice if using a bright sounding iem or if you’re more a bass head. 

The construction itself is along same level as prototype 37 except for the chin clinch. The wire gauge is mixed and it doesn’t stay in place.  Seems a easy fix but in the current state I would be disappointed. Hopefully they addressed it if this becomes a production model.  

Please understand these are just my initial thoughts with using  this cable with the mest mkii and tubes. I’m not saying it’s a bad sounding cable it’s just doesn’t have the synergy that works the best with my system, so please take that into account.  

I also really enjoyed prototype 37 and that could account towards my initial impression of prototype 38. In hindsight I should have listened to some other cables before going directly from prototype 37 to 38.  


Going continue to burn it in more and post additional thoughts once it’s closer to 100 hours.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 18, 2022)

Effect Audio Prototypes. #32 and #38



The two cables I am about to show here are two of the 3 prototypes that were given out to various headfiers for feedback and impressions of them. I would like to thank Effect Audio and Jordon for the opportunity to give my input on these new fandangled cables.



First there is cable #32.
This cable was the most unique from what I have read from others that got to participate. It seems to be the only one out of the 3 that is a full 8 cores of the stuff. Initially I thought this cable was a pure silver cable variety as it is more analytical in how it presents sound. I assumed it was pure silver. If anything it has to have silver in its cores just due to the sheer transparency of these cables. I got word that it is a hybrid cable of copper and silver.

The #32 cables threw me for a bit of a loop as I was going back and forth from my other pure silver cables comparing them. It is like pure silver in many ways. The 32 cable does not accentuate and or highlight bass and thicken mids like pure copper does, it tightens bass lines more so a lot like pure silver. Its focus is more upper mids and treble vs adding any warmth or a fuller body of sound just like pure silver. Again more silver in properties. What is apparent after using them on easily over a dozen IEMs. These are some of the most transparent cables I have ever had the opportunity to try out. If there was such a thing as an analytical cable. These would be it.



Details, imaging are enhanced especially around the upper mid region with an added width of stage. I noticed these cables do not enhance depth as much as I would have liked but more width of sound. Again going back to that idea of being more neutral analytical in sound shaping form. It increases the technicalities of earphones they are attached to. Tonality can change from a warmer to cooler tonality, from using this cable.

So if they enhance technical traits, lifting the tonality of a given IEM to be a bit on the brighter side. Then it dawned on me these would be a perfect match for more warm smooth, dark sounding IEMs. Yes it was one of those Aha moments you get when you figure out a puzzle of sorts. A sound puzzle. Where have I heard this presentation on a cable before? Hmm. The  warmest sounding earphones I tested them on are the Shozy SCB2 or B2 it is called, the Sony Z5 via adapter, ISN EST50  and last but not least the Penon Volts.  



So these cables are not a good match for earphones that are already highly detailed and has the descriptor of being analytical in the first place. Enhancing detail that is already detailed is a no no. Meaning it might be a bit too much. However, full bodied warmer sounding earphones. It brings such earphones into a completely different realm.
On the Shozy B2 which is tuned a bit like an ear bud. More bass mids than upper mids and treble, and L shaped signature. These are like a warm blanket on a cold winter's day. Full bodied and very musical. Adding the #32 cable on these enhances them to the point where they sound like A TOTL type dynamic earphone. No exaggeration.

Another Aha moment. The included cable on the Shozy SCB2 also happens to be a thinner 4 cored variety of a similar hybrid make up. It is mostly pure silver but with strands of crystal copper mixed in the weaves. This particular cable seems to be the closest to the #32 cable as any other cable I compared them to. The #32 cable having much more material vs the ISN SC4. The added clarity, stage, details and imaging was evident. So basically the #32 is like a premium version of the SC4 cable. Both showing very similar tonal character. Aha much like the SC4 cable this #32 has to be mostly pure silver as it shows much more characteristics of silver than copper exactly like the SC4.

Positives
- Premium build,
- Supple, ear hooks that form to your ears.
- Highly detailed reference level presentation,
- Enhances upper mids, treble
- Enhances clarity
- Enhances technicalities, wider stage, imaging, detail with a better sound separation.
- Matches well with dark, warm, smooth full bodied sounding earphones.
- Tightens bass notes- for non-emphasized bass fans. ( Could be good or bad)

Negatives
-Somewhat of a niche cable due to its highly analytical presentation
-will not match well with neutral bright, highly resolving or harmon based IEMs with much upper      mid presence.
-Leans out lower mids presence and bass- is the reason why stage sounds enhanced,
-Clean sound signatures end up being brighter than they need to be.
-Not a good cable for bass fans. Not the most natural presentation for cable enhancement.



Overall, while #32 is one of those cables that will not match well with all types of earphones but when it does, it makes them sound on another level.

#32 cable certainly looks higher end, no question the build quality is top notch with some of the best hardware and materials in the industry. The cables are soft and supple which is excellent for a thicker cable build. These clearly show more silver traits in cable effects and will enhance detail and imaging of your earphone while adding a wider stage. The negatives are than they seem to need a thicker sounding warm profile for their full benefits to really enhance such signatures. These are the type of cables that non cable believers need to try out as these clearly make your earphones sound different. I think for enthusiasts that want something to offset the darkness and warmth of your earphones the #32 will work its magic on such earphones and show just how good those earphones can sound with the right matching cable.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 14, 2022)

Effect Audio Prototype #38



Pure copper cables are a staple of a well designed IEM. I will be the first to admit that in the past I have been skeptical of the myriad of copper descriptors and purity rankings among the industry. I mean when a manufacturer says it is 6N or 5N or 4N or UPOCC or Crystal copper. What's the difference right? I suppose you gotta take their word on purity and their make up. Truth is, higher end copper cables serve a purpose in the industry and some of the very highest end copper cables end up costing more than gold plated silver cables.

Whatever the process may be to get a higher purity and or level of copper makes its way to some of the highest end earphones in the industry and the new #38 cable from Effect audio looks to be a new revision of their ARES II series of copper cables. Supposed to be priced similarly as well.
Looking upon the #38 cable is a 4 cored variety so I would assume when these cables will be available in the market they will have an 8 cored version which effectively will cost double. The #38 copper cables are the opposite of the #32 cables I previewed in what they do. These look like it is a weave of two types of copper or at least its litz structure. Don't know exactly the sound science behind this particular design but hey it looks like a newer type of copper cable as a result.



The workmanship of these cables need not to be mentioned as it has been covered extensively from others that has tried these or any Effect Audio cables. What separates Effect Audio cables is their use of some of the nicest looking/ premium accessories.

Being based on pure copper properties the #38 cable leans more on its influence for natural tonal qualities. You're a timbre head meaning you want the most natural sounding timbre for both vocals and instruments. These are the type of cables you want connected to your highest most resolving IEMS.

As I mentioned previously it is just my opinion based on more cable ownership than I would like to admit. Connecting a highly resolving pure silver type cable to a highly resolving IEM is like throwing gas on fire. You want to actually go the opposite of that. Peanut butter to Jelly. Yin and Yang. You want that opposite harmony to achieve best synergy for sound and here the #38 cable will match up well with analytical, highly detailed transparent IEMS. You want some smoothening of the edges if you will. All BA IEMs are notorious for having that “ BA timbre” You want to lessen that effect with a nicely resolving copper cable.

Taking something like Tansio Mirai Akiba which is a highly resolving hybrid and adding the prior #32 cable to it will yield a whole lot of ear fatigue pie. Matching a 7 Sonion BA+4Sonion EST IEM with the #38? Now we are talking. Absolute superb pairing on a flagship IEM of the caliber of the Akiba. Its dimensional and body of note seems to be enhanced, bass ability are as good as it gets using the #38 cable. Emphasis on natural, Musical in the right way.



Tansio Mirai earphones in general always have extended treble frequencies so I had to explore more of their earphones. The LANDs which is a Tribrid and the new Sands. The #38 cable presentation is consistent with the other Taniso Mirai earphones. These cables enhance musicality as a good copper cable should. These highly resolving IEMs I always thought did better with pure copper and the #38 has been a great match up. Now connecting them on the earphones the prior #32 cables match well with. Warm on warm just like bright connected to bright is never a good thing.

Pros
-Highly resolving copper cable,
-Spacious non restrictive sound enhancement.
-Musical adding a moderate body boost to the sound signature of any earphone it is attached to
-Bass lines gets a boost, Mids gets a slight boost, Clean in its treble presentation
-Dimensional in how it manipulates the mids. Adding a bit more depth
-Fluid and harmonious with analytical, bright neutral and or harmon based signatures
-Does not overly smooth out the treble.
-Clean and natural and well balanced presentation.
-Mostly versatile with a degree of synergy based on how colored or neutral your earphones' tuning is.

Cons
-Not 8 cores- which would add additional note weight and body
-Not the best matchup for warm, thick or dark sound signatures
-Not the most detailed presentation for cables. But this is not necessarily a con.
-Not revolutionary for copper sound.



Overall- Copper is analogous, smooth, musical. Emotive and grand in delivery and the #38 cables is all about presenting your earphones with a musical natural edge. It is an accomplished cable that will bring everything good about pure copper to the masses with an EA finish. It does not enhance the brightness of a given earphone but at the same time brings a more natural fluid flavor to your earphones. It is what you would expect a great copper cable should be but at the same time it is up against some very stiff competition on the express with vendors that offer very similar type cables at budget prices. These other cables that are cheaper claim to be of a certain level of purity and such but you have to wonder if all that purity claims and such are true.

But I do know Effect Audio is not going to cut corners for their cables in any way and perhaps that is what you're really paying for. The workmanship and materials and a bit of piece of mind. The #38 I can believe it is a highly resolving copper cable just by sheer virtue of testing them against some of my highest end copper cables, I can say without a doubt they are indeed a higher end copper offering. #38 turns out to be the more versatile cable vs the #32 cable. While the #32 enhances the sound of earphones more than the #38 copper cable. They require a certain type of signatures to synergize. But once they synergize you will most definitely benefit from their extremely resolving transparent tuning. As all good copper cables goes the #38 synergizes with more neutral brighter signatures as it cleans up a bit of glare from BA timbre and sounds more natural in the end. It has been fun testing out these cables. I will post more observations as I try out more earphones to match up with these cables. Thanks for reading.


----------



## deafenears

Dsnuts said:


> Effect Audio Prototype #38


Looks nice, any ideas what the thickness/awg is ? Would it be 22awg like the Ares II+ or 26awg like the Ares II (non-plus)?


----------



## ChrisOc

*My impressions of Prototype 38*

I have to say a big thank you to the Effect Audio crew for sending me this beautifully constructed cable, Prototype 38.




My declaration: I do not attribute sonic properties to cables. Let us be clear, I am not saying cables do not have sonic attributes, no! What I am saying is that I do not hear it. That is not to say I doubt what anyone else hears. I cannot question what anyone hears. This is not intended to be one of those silly arguments we find elsewhere, just my take. Despite my declaration of my view on the sonic attributes of cables, the broad minded crew at Effect Audio sent me Prototype 38 anyway. Incredibly open minded folks! 

Thankfully, we have a highly subjective hobby and long may it remain so. Quite apart from our huge range of choices in music, we get all sorts of variations in recording methods at the production stage, then the chain of gear, before eventually playback. Who am I to question what anyone else hears?

I love cables for aesthetics, if, one day in the future, I do discover the sonic attributes of cables, believe me, I would be delighted.

Now to Prototype 38, a 4 strand copper cable, beautifully designed and constructed.





The copper cable has clear transparent sheathing on each of the four strands which are then woven. It has a solid 4.4mm plug (as requested). The cable is chunky, but not excessively so, given its chain-like weave, but it flows well. It is not as soft as other cables I have seen but that could be down to the chain-like weave.





Mid cable, there is a solid chrome plated metal splitter with carbon fibre inlay matching the style of the plug. The splitter has a small but highly effective chrome plated slider, almost unnoticeable, yet when you slide it in place it remains resolutely in place. I have seen many slider which are impossible to slide, and those which do slide but that is all they do, they just do not maintain their position.

After the splitter you have the four strands split in two, with each of the two strands twisted rather than woven. There is a generous shrink wrap leading to a chrome plated tube housing with a rectangular plastic support (for recessed IEM connections) terminating in gold two-pin connection.





All I can say is, Prototype 38 is a just reassuringly solidly constructed beauty! 

*Enjoy your music.*


----------



## Ufanco (May 15, 2022)

@deafenears there24AWG  for prototype 37 and 38 I’m not sure the AWG of 32 maybe 26AWG hopefully someone else can confirm this?

With so many excellent reviews and thoughts posted everyone seems really impressed by them going be interesting to see which one make it to production.
 I want to thank effect audio for the opportunity to test these prototypes. Compared some of the other tester I’m more of a mid level consumer than a well versed reviewer. I think that was smart of them to get opinions from people with different level of experience. 

I feel these cables are going be priced at a level that will appeal to people like me. Honestly I don’t see myself spending $1000,s of dollars on a cable. At the same time I want to get the best sound possible with the Mest MKii. I tried many different cables and always return to the stock cable. Prototype 37 really works excellent in my system, I could see myself buying either the 4 wire or maybe the 8 wire depending on price.


Listened to couple other copper cable and then gave prototype 38 another listen. I have to say it’s signature has grown on me, it has around 20 hours on it now. I also listened to it without the tube amp and impressions are much more positive. It’s a tends to bring out the lower end and the tubes with it are too much. Going listen to it on my portable setup have a feeling it work even better for me in that setup.

 Without tubes involved the bass is more balanced sounding instead of overwhelming. The midrange is more natural and a better presence now. Well listening to classic rock this cable sound really shine’s with it. Some of the recordings of older classic rock pushed voice forward and 38 balanced out the sound and helped on the high end to mellowing things out. 

Reading my initial thoughts I feel it might have come across as I had dislike this cable. So wanted to add some addition thoughts on it now that I spent more time and tried different gear with it. In a warm system I wouldn’t recommend it but would if system was more bright sounding it worth checking out. Should have more thoughts once I try other gear with this cable. 

I was thinking of possible reason to use different wire type with prototype 38. In a balanced Cable each channel uses two signals with opposite polarities, meaning a negative and positive signal. My thoughts is that they found using a different wire type for the positive polarity and negative polarity improves the signal that might add improvements in sound? 

Love to hear other thoughts on why affect audio used different wire strand size on prototype 38?


----------



## saldsald (May 16, 2022)

If anyone has the NF Audio NM2+, try Prototype 38. They make a perfect pair IMHO.
Prototype 37 pairs very very well with Tripowin Olina on the other hand. Interestingly P37 + Olina sounds a lot more 3D compared to P38 + Olina. Bass response is also a lot better almost at basshead level.

And both P37 and P38 sound very good with Variations. P38 + Variations get a very dark background with a very good sense of deep stage, while P37 + Variations get you more excitment and deeper bass.

BQEYZ Autumn, NF Audio NA2+ don't match with either cable thou.


----------



## JordonEA

Deferenz said:


> I ideally want to give them another two days to burn





Ufanco said:


> Going continue to burn it in more



Yeap, do give some time for them to open up! 🙌🏽



Ufanco said:


> I want to thank effect audio for the opportunity to test these prototypes. Compared some of the other tester I’m more of a mid level consumer than a well versed reviewer.



You're welcome! We are glad to have more people join in and have fun with our prototype cables!



ChrisOc said:


> Prototype 38 is a just reassuringly solidly constructed beauty


 Thanks! The secret recipe is love and some magic 😉

- Jordon


----------



## Tomm11

saldsald said:


> If anyone has the NF Audio NM2+, try Prototype 38. They make a perfect pair IMHO.
> Prototype 37 pairs very very well with Tripowin Olina on the other hand. Interestingly P37 + Olina sounds a lot more 3D compared to P38 + Olina. Bass response is also a lot better almost at basshead level.
> 
> And both P37 and P38 sound very good with Variations. P38 + Variations get a very dark background with a very good sense of deep stage, while P37 + Variations get you more excitment and deeper bass.
> ...


So you are hearing stronger bass with 37 (silver) than 38 (copper)?


----------



## CrocodileDundee (May 17, 2022)

I finally got some "free" time today to play around with EA prototype cables and, for today, I settled down with LX + P38.

LX is known for it's lower end to shake your skull when needed, once a dream for DD lovers, before even the idea of Bone Conduction Drivers. As tech advances the later drivers are almost taking over this post from LX of skull shaker. But I still love the LX and would still prefer it over many other recent releases. What not many people know is that LX can also be a master in the upper mids and highs technicalities if you don't overload it with low end songs...

All in all...I felt today was a good day for some Black Metal and I'm actually rediscovering the LX with the *P38*, which gave it a nice and extended soundstage. Controlled and extended rumble down the frequency curve. This control is something many have wanted or complained about the LX. I also got more details, separation and imaging on the upper range. As I mentioned before, the *P38* brought a balance to the LX that is really enjoyable compared to the stock cable. (All of that compared to, what is supposed to P38 be replacing, Ares II)

The low end details and extension I am getting on this pairing is bringing smiles to every new song popping up.

Sample of today's playlist.


----------



## Ufanco

saldsald said:


> If anyone has the NF Audio NM2+, try Prototype 38. They make a perfect pair IMHO.
> Prototype 37 pairs very very well with Tripowin Olina on the other hand. Interestingly P37 + Olina sounds a lot more 3D compared to P38 + Olina. Bass response is also a lot better almost at basshead level.
> 
> And both P37 and P38 sound very good with Variations. P38 + Variations get a very dark background with a very good sense of deep stage, while P37 + Variations get you more excitment and deeper bass.
> ...



Totally agree with you on sound improvements you hear with the moondrop variations. The variations work excellent with EDM music. P37 work especially well when listening with this style of music thru the tubes. Direct connection to the Shanling M6 pro 21 sounded better when using P38 with P37 the upper end was slightly bright for my taste. 

The variations have been outa rotation for the past few months. I feel if they where used more with P37 my brain would adjusted to the treble increase and they wouldn’t sound as bright. 
Maybe bright might not be the correct term since it’s more of a increase in upper end presence. It wasn’t Piercing or shrill just has less of the roll off of the treble than I’m become accustomed to with tubes.

Currently have around 50 hours of burn in on P38 it’s sounds better than my initial impression of it. Overall I still feel P37 is my favorite. 
It really comes down to the pairing and type of music used with each cable. On system like iPhone and apple dongle I lean more towards P38, but with my home tube setup I prefer P37. Considering both cables are of excellent quality it really again comes down to the rest of the gear your using with them. Of course the price point will factor into my decision on there value vs another cable that’s in the same price range.


It’s been a fun experience for me to be involved in this testing. It gave me a better understanding/appreciation on what the experienced reviewers consider before they express there thoughts. Most of mine where based on comparing prototype to my limited number of sources and cable’s along with the sound signature I enjoy.
 It’s a bit different than the ability to express a review based on just a product sound quality without adding personally bias to the review.(hope this made sorta sense).

Considering everyone hears sound differently reading others views that also coincides with changes I’m hearing is interesting. Being part of this test group has increased my feeling that the reviewers I already trusted are doing reviews with the mindset to help others instead of just to shill a product.
 As a consumer I wanted to express my thanks for all the work you guys do for the headfi community. 
It’s still up in the air if you guys saved me from wasting money or have lead me to spending more. In all honestly it’s a bit of both.


----------



## DrewVz (May 18, 2022)

In the spirit of paying it forward, and as a small token of my gratitude to Effect Audio for allowing me the privilege of reviewing these two cables, I am going to happily forward the Prototype 38 (copper) cable to the first person to PM me their shipping address (within the continental USA) so they can evaluate and review this cable as well.  No charge.

I am going to hang onto cable #37 for at least a while longer.  It's not going anywhere just yet.

Thanks!

EDIT:  Cable has been spoken for. Hope the new owner enjoys it and provides a thorough review.


----------



## saldsald (May 17, 2022)

Tomm11 said:


> So you are hearing stronger bass with 37 (silver) than 38 (copper)?


It depends on the IEM. I tested deliberately with NF Audio NM2+ and NA2+ which are meant to have the same drivers but different resistance (16 vs 32 ohms).

In terms of bass,
NM2+ + P38 > NM2+ + P37
NA2+ + P37 > NA2+ + P38
NA2+ + P37 > NM2+ + P38

It confirms that the P38 has better bass extension so more sub- bass and P37 can be more bassy than P38 (bass only, not sub-bass but depending on the IEM).

And seriously P38 + NM2+ sound really good.


----------



## Deferenz

P37 and P38 have now had 100 hours of burn in. I had a few listens along the way and this evening I thought that the P38 felt really musical and I was getting quite a holographic feeling where the sounds seemed to be coming from all around me. This sound and feeling was from my burn in set up, which was - Blon BL03 > P38 > 4.4mm to 3.5mm > iPhone 6 Max > iTunes ALAC. So I’m thinking, if I can get such an enjoyable sound from that set up, what will it be like when I try the cable with my other gear? I will find out soon enough. I think it would be fair to say that my favourite right now is the P38, but that might all be set to change when I introduce both it and the P37 to different IEMs and a different source.


----------



## saldsald (May 17, 2022)

Ufanco said:


> Totally agree with you on sound improvements you hear with the moondrop variations. The variations work excellent with EDM music. P37 work especially well when listening with this style of music thru the tubes. Direct connection to the Shanling M6 pro 21 sounded better when using P38 with P37 the upper end was slightly bright for my taste.
> 
> The variations have been outa rotation for the past few months. I feel if they where used more with P37 my brain would adjusted to the treble increase and they wouldn’t sound as bright.
> Maybe bright might not be the correct term since it’s more of a increase in upper end presence. It wasn’t Piercing or shrill just has less of the roll off of the treble than I’m become accustomed to with tubes.
> ...


I initially thought that P38 has better overall quality due to the better extensions, less colouration and darker background but pairing the P37 with the Variations changed my mind. Which cable is better really depends on the set.


----------



## Tomm11

saldsald said:


> It depends on the IEM. I tested deliberately with NF Audio NM2+ and NA2+ which are meant to have the same drivers but different resistance (16 vs 32 ohms).
> 
> In terms of bass,
> NM2+ + P38 > NM2+ + P37
> ...


Interesting how that works.


----------



## Wyville (May 18, 2022)

I have now had a bit more time with the prototype cables and wanted to share some impressions so far.

It is funny how much I have enjoyed playing around with these prototypes. I have used a lot of high-end and TOTL cables, most recently of course I had the opportunity to borrow @EffectAudio’s very own Chiron (Thanks Nic! It was awesome!), and yet these prototypes do something special for me. I had a think about it and concluded that it must be that these bring me back to where this hobby started for me. Let me explain.

It started when I bought my first CIEMs. Those came with the ubiquitous plastic stock cable with memory wire and I hated it with a passion. That cable literally hurt my ears to the point where I would bend the memory wire straight up in a desperate effort to avoid them touching my ears. It needed to be replaced asap and what do you know… I was offered the opportunity to replace it with an Effect Audio prototype cable. That cable eventually became EA’s ‘Origin’ cable and I used the prototype until it broke, had it repaired by a friend and used it again until it broke. After that I moved on to Effect Audio’s iconic Ares II, which I bought as soon as I was able to get it in the UK (where I was living at the time). It was in fact the very first sold through EA’s UK distributor. I ended up with several Ares II, one balanced, one SE and one 8-wire, and it was always the first cable I would recommend people look at when searching for a premium aftermarket cable.

So now when trying these prototype cables, they remind me of that old prototype I started out with and the iconic nature of Effect Audio’s premium cables such as Ares II and Eros II. I am jumping to conclusions here a bit because I don’t really know the price point, but I suspect that prototypes 37 and 38 are spiritual successors to those cables.

Why did I reach that conclusion? First of all, prototype 38 feels in every way like an improved Ares II. I feel it is more balanced and more refined than Ares II, yet feels like it has the same qualities that made Ares II such a versatile cable. The 38 has an organic feel with a slight touch of warmth and a lovely bit of sparkle, while maintaining excellent clarity and airiness. I used the 38 with my Empire Ears Phantom, which came stock with Ares II, and it is a wonderful pairing. The 38 maintains everything I love about the Phantom, yet improves upon this with a larger stage, better clarity and a bit more air. There is still something enveloping about the Phantom/38 pairing and it gives a sense of intimacy with vocals quite close.

By comparison I found that the 37 feels slightly cooler with a touch leaner note size. The bass is tighter and seems to extend deeper, giving an articulate kick while leaving the midrange free to open up a bit more. Vocals sound less intimate, but there is at the same time something seductive about them. I honestly don’t know yet which I prefer, but I love both with my Phantom. However, I found that the 37 paired exceptionally well with the 64 Audio U18s (Apex = Mx). The 38 has a bit of sparkle and paired with the U18s you get a tiny hint of bite in the treble. Nothing offensive mind, but when switching to the 37 I found that while it is cooler compared to the 38 and has a bigger stage, more air and feels more revealing, the treble is superbly smooth. The 37 with the U18s results is such a high performing, yet utterly fatigue free pairing, that it has become my favourite for listening to at the moment. I suspect that only a cable as smooth as the Chiron could tempt me away from this pairing.

In all, I am very impressed with the prototypes 37 and 38. They offer excellent performance and their build quality is (as always) outstanding. I also love the ergonomics, despite both being a bit thicker than the Ares II, and the 37 a little thicker than the 38.

*All listening was done with the Lotoo PAW Gold Touch and Shanling M8.


----------



## Kerouac (May 18, 2022)

Last week I've done some cable / IEM swapping over here with the EA Prototypes #37 and #38. A big '_Thank You!_' goes out to the folks at EA for sending me these cables in the first place. What a wonderful gesture => highly appreciated guys!

Before this I considered the Ares II (_US$150_) to be the almost perfect '_reference stock_' cable. And it's not a coincidence that I ended up with keeping three (2x 4w + 1x 8w) of those over the past years. Although I mainly used one of those on my Warbler Prelude, I just couldn't get myself to sell the others, as they simply have such a great price vs quality ratio imo.

Now, when I saw the copper #38 I immediately wondered how that one would compare to the Ares II. So, logically I put it on the Prelude (which is my reference IEM with that cable) to check the differences between the two.






First of all I must say that imo the #38 looks better and feels sturdier. It's thicker than the Ares II, but still has great ergonomics and feels comfortable behind my ears. Regarding sound quality I also think that the #38 is a clear step up from the Ares II. It delivers more clarity and better definition (details) to my ears. But besides that, it also delivers a tighter and deeper (sub)bass. Which is a huge pré for the pretty bass shy Prelude. For me there's no doubt that this new combination is an obvious synergy upgrade compared to the old one. And therefore I've already decided that the #38 cable will stay on my Prelude from now on.

The differences between the silver looking #37 and copper #38 are also obvious. #37 has less emphasis on the (sub)lows and delivers more transparency and air around the instruments to my ears. It's brighter and details become easier noticeable compared to the warmer #38. But let's not forget that the warmer signature of the #38 might have better synergy with (overly) bright IEMs because of this.

At first I connected the silver looking (has anybody else noticed that beautiful soft pink glow on that one?) #37 to the EA Axiom. And although this sounded really good to my ears, I have to admit that I got a bit spoiled over the past few weeks by using the (_US$ 588_) EVO10 on that same IEM. Compared to that cable the synergy was just a slight downgrade (in details and soundstage) to my ears. But maybe it also has to do with (brain) burn-in with the EVO10 as I had the idea that that combination started to sound better and beter over time.

So, after some listening I decided to switch the #37 to my other hybrid IEM; the EarSonics Onyx. I mainly used that one with its (very thin and flexible) silver stock cable. The sound with the #37 resulted in an even more full bodied (without losing out on details) signature overall, and it also sounded more holographic (3D) than I was used to. So, another '_big win_' synergy situation here...





Conclusion: the above picture shows the combinations that I will keep listening to over the upcomming period. Sometimes it's just plain fun to swap cables and listen to the experimental results. But to me these three combinations are probably hard to beat in the synergy department in the near future. Looking forward to many lovely listening hours ahead because of this 

_Edit: Sorry my good ol' name fellow head-fier @Wyville. I just noticed that you posted the above, while I was busy uploading my own impressions and pics. It seems that there's some kind of (Ares II) overlap here. I sincerly hope you don't mind (and sue me for copyrights) my friend _


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Wyville said:


> I have now had a bit more time with the prototype cables and wanted to share some impressions so far.
> 
> It is funny how much I have enjoyed playing around with these prototypes. I have used a lot of high-end and TOTL cables, most recently of course I had the opportunity to borrow @EffectAudio’s very own Chiron (Thanks Nic! It was awesome!), and yet these prototypes do something special for me. I had a think about it and concluded that it must be that these bring me back to where this hobby started for me. Let me explain.
> 
> ...


Right there with my impressions on A12t and someone else’s 18s as well.

Looks like if one wants to pair 64a 12t/18s. P37 is the one to get.

P38 for LX… if anyone around has LX and P38 please let me know your impressions.


----------



## chemosapien

I have been critically listening to the 37 and 38 prototypes for a few days after burning in at least 100 hours for each.  I've listened to them using my phone Xperia pro-i or ibasso dx160 for the source both directly and in combination with my cayin ru6 and/or xduoo mt604 on both the dunu zen pro and fiio fa9.  My most critical a/b testing was done with the dx160->mt604 setup. The song I like to use for very careful listening and the most scrutinizing a/b testing is 'bjork - hidden place' as it provides extreme detail while highlighting both bass and treble extension with delicate female vocals. 

I've found that the prototype cables had pronounced pairing effects with the two different iems, which is likely due to one being a single dd,zen pro, while the other is all ba, fa9. Across both pairings, I noticed the 37(silver appearance) had more clarity, precision, speed and detail in the treble, while the 38(copper appearance) had more bass slam. 

With the single dd zen pro, the 37 provided more forward vocals, while the 38 seemed recessed in this area. 
With the all ba fa9, the 38 added quite a bit to the detail, extension and speed/slam of the bass, which seemed lacking in comparison on the 37.

Overall, both are excellent, competitive cables in the ~150 price range. The 37 provided performance broadly similar to the penon gs849(I already own), which I believe biased me towards the 38 if I had to choose one. Additionally, according to locals in my area(Phoenix, AZ, USA) the 38 screams 'god of war' so I have to give it the nod on looks too! This was very fun to participate in the Effect Audio development process, and I look forward to their future product releases.


----------



## Deferenz

CrocodileDundee said:


> P38 for LX… if anyone around has LX and P38 please let me know your impressions.


I have both LX and P38. I’m planning on doing some testing over the weekend and I’ll post up my thoughts soon after.


----------



## PokerFaze

The P37 + U18s seems to be a hot favourite…


----------



## Deferenz

It’s time to test out P38 with 64 Audio Trio


----------



## Ace Bee

So, I know I am perhaps the last one to post my impression here, whereas my cables were delivered last week, btu due to me not being present in the address, it wasn;t until the beginning of this week that I had them in my hand.





P-38 and P-32. Today I will be talking about the P-32 only though.

*P-32 (Grey):* So here is my impression about Prototype-32, or, the Grey cable. I paired this cable with the bassiest iem in my roster - the IMR Elan. Now, why did I do it? Because only with this iem I had the option to use 3 types of cable: the stock OFC, the Nocturnal Audio Acrux (a pure silver cable) which I regularly use with Elan, and this Prototype-32. So how did it turn out? 

_Oh by the way, my source was L&P W2, high gain, balanced out, Tune 1, paired with my laptop, playing FLAC files through Foobar2000._

Well, P-32 is a strange one. The stock OFC cable of Elan acts as expected - giving the low end a boost and making it a fun iem. The Nocturnal Audio Acrux behaved as expected of a pure silver cable - cleans up the sound by making the midrange a bit leaner and giving the upper region a slight boost in energy. P-32 falls somewhat in between them. Compared to the Acrux, it adds a bit more body to the midrange and brings it slightly forward, attenuates the energy in the upper region very slightly, and also enhances the low end texture very very slightly. However, with the addition of a bit more body in the midrange, the airiness also takes a slight hit. Also, because the midrange comes slightly forward, the stage depth is reduced slightly.

_Next, I move over to Shanling M7, medium gain, balanced out, playing FLAC files through Shanling APP._

Here, I am comparing the P-32 cable with the stock copper cable of IMR Elan, which is a fairly good one by its own merit.  After doing back and forth for over an hour, this was my impression: The most notable effect P-32 has is on the low end, which it tightens up and enhances to produce a bit more texture and details in exchange for a slight amount of body, for the better. This cleans up the stage a bit. P-32 also brings the midrange a bit forward, and slightly enhances the stage width along with separation. The note becomes very slightly bigger and slightly more alive. Highs were mostly not affected in this case.
Well, out of curiosity, I paired the Acrux also, and here is the comparison result: P-32 seems to have slightly more body in Low End, while having comparable texture and details. Midrange is again a bit pushed forward while having slightly more body, slightly smoother compared to Acrux. Same goes for high range, the notes are slightly smoother and accentuated compared to Acrux. Acrux has a tiny bit more stage depth and P-32 has a tiny bit more width.

Overall, the P-32 is a really really nice cable. But there are 2 cons that I have a beef with:

The thick 8 core really takes up space while coiled. While it isn’t so heavy despite being 8 core and fairly supple as well, the volume makes it really difficult to fit into a pocket carry case. Making it 4 core will make it an instant favourite of mine.
The earhooks are really thick and stiff, very occasionally it pushes the iem out of my ears. If only the earhooks were removed, and the structure was kept the same braided instead of twisted near the 2 pin connectors, the cable would have been much more easy to wield.
Yes, I really liked the pairing of P-32 with Elan, and would have seriously considered making it a permanent pairing if not for the thickness and volume of it.


----------



## Tomm11

I've been listening to the new Meze Advar (single DD) iem with the EA Prototype 37 and 38 cables. All listeing was done through 2 of my portables. Ibasso DX220 (Amp1 MKII) or A&K Kann Alpha.


Pairing the Effect Audio proto 37 cable with the Meze Advar, Subbass and midbass are strong with an open upper mid and treble range with details brought to the fore.

Proto 38 paired with Advar presents solid subbass and midbass with a hint of warming of the lower mids and a smoother, organic presentation of the upper mids and treble while retaining clarity. Details are very much present but they aren't brought as forward as they are with 37. 

Steely Dan's Godwhacker, for example, has some chimes in the background that pan from right to left and back starting at around 0:05 into the track.  These can clearly be heard with proto 38.  But, with proto 37 the chimes announce themselves.  Subtle "string noise" (fingers sliding across electric guitar strings) is present in the mix and can be heard with proto 38 but again, proto 37 brings more attention to it. 

Detail and dynamics aren't at all buried by proto 38 but 37 often further highlights them. For example, With proto 38 the string rake (at approx. 4:13) in SRV's Tin Pan Alley is dynamic, as it should be. With 37 it's dynamic with a bit of extra pop. The subtle background hum from SRV's amplifier that can be heard during quieter passages is drawn attention to just a little more with cable 37.

Paired with Advar, I don't hear either cable as "bass heavy". Both cables are balanced within their own signatures.  I perceive a little more slam with 37 when focusing on the low end. This balances with the cooler, more forward upper ranges. With cable 38, the bottom end slam isn't quite as prodigous but there is excellent balance  with the smoother, more organic upper ranges. These are fairly subtle yet noticeable differences.

As far as imaging and staging (aside from width) ... I'd rather just proclaim that I lack the imagination to attribute meaningful perception of depth and height and meaningful imaging cues to sound that's being produced by a tiny "speaker" stuffed into each ear. With that, I'll just say that Advar can project decent stage width and it may project a hair wider when paired with cable 37.    

With Advar, I think both cables pair well. There is, occasionally, a splashiness and unnatural timbre in the Advar treble (to my ear). While 38 does seem to take a little of the edge off of some of it, cable 37 doesn't accentuate it (compared to stock cable). I think that 37 would be the consensus pick with Advar.  However, someone looking for a little bit smoother or more organic presentation may very well prefer cable 38.


----------



## qboogie

Anyone else having issues with their 2-pin Grandioso cable and one channel cutting out? I've had this happen to both my  Grandioso black and the standard version too. I haven't owned any of their other cables so I'm just wondering how widespread it is. I take pretty good care of them, I'd say


----------



## Deferenz

Here are my impressions of the Effect Audio Prototype cable P38. I will be doing the same for the P37 a little later on.

First of all, I’d like to give a big thank you to Effect Audio @Suyang @EffectAudio @JordonEA for allowing me to play my own very small part in the upcoming launch of the new Signature Series range. I felt quite privileged when I was contacted and asked if I would like to spend a bit of time with two prototype cables, and in due course I was sent the P37 and P38.

I burnt both cables for 100 hours each. All listening was then done with: IEM > P38 > Hiby R8. The IEMs used here are: Trio, Legend X, PHoNIX and Traillii. My special caveat; I’m pretty rubbish at trying to describe sound and so I’ll just try to covey the basics of what I hear.

*Prototype 38*

Surely this has to be a straight up copper cable. It has that fullness and warmth that I like, and it is so easy to listen to with almost zero fatigue.

64 Audio Trio – This is a musical combination. It seems to keep the Trio’s spiky treble under control, which for me is a really good thing. The overall presentation is warm but there still seems like there is room for the mids to breath. Bass from the DD’s can hit hard, and sub bass quite deep, but it all seems to be within a defined area, as though all areas can only go so far in every direction. I’m not sure really how to describe that better. I actually like this though because it means I could use this while working. I could still have really nice sound, but the music would not break my concentration or my thinking while I work.

Legend X – Straight away the bass stands out with this pairing, I’m hearing more sub bass rumble and more punch from mid bass from tracks that have it. I am also noticing that the treble can go a lot higher on the LX than it did on the Trio. The mid-section is clear but still retains a hint of warmth. In fact, that warmth and fullness seems, at least to my ears, a main stay of this cable. The overall presentation here sounds more technical on the LX than it is on the Trio. Whereas the Trio is more straight forward musical with the P38, there are more things with the LX that try to demand your attention. I’m not certain though whether the LX and the P38 really hit it off. It will be interesting for me to see what happens when I try LX with the P37.

PHoNIX – The overall theme of warmth from the P38 continues but the technicalities on the Phonix are still able to shine through. Both mid and sub bass have a good presence and can hit both hard and deep but seem to be better controlled than the LX, which was a little more ‘bass in your face’(although it must be stressed that the bass on LX was fun). I’m getting more clarity from every sphere with this pairing. The Phonix is quite a warm IEM and I was concerned that the P38 would not pair well as that too is warm in itself. Nothing to worry about though as I feel the combo works really well. This is a very pleasant pairing to listen to. Ok so I should stop there and move to my last IEM, but the music has taken over and I’m listening to one track after another. Rock sounds good and guitars crunch, female vocals have real presence and can soar when needed, etc..etc.. You get the idea. You may have guessed that I think P38 + Phonix is a really good pairing!

Traillii – The first thing I note is that I really wouldn’t know this was a warm copper cable that I had paired with the bird. Everything seems so clean and precise and it doesn’t seem to have that kind of trademark warmth or fullness about it. It is as though P38 stays in the background and just lets the Traillii do its thing. The more I listen though, the more I might be changing my mind a little. I’m not certain how to describe this, but it is though there is a small cradle of warmth at the base of the music that is cushioning everything else. This cradle then allows all the other areas of the Traillii’s technical ability to flourish unhindered. Staggering highs, deep lows, great mids and everything else in between. This is quite a musical pairing and I’m enjoying listening to it.


Overall I like the P38. The only IEM from the above that I don’t think it pairs that well with is the LX. To me that pairing is just too warm and the bass a bit too much out of control. My favourite pairing was with the Phonix. I do not know what it is, but they seemed to gel really well together.

Next up will be the P37.


----------



## Ufanco (May 21, 2022)

With 100 hours on prototype 38 it’s time to give a more in-depth thought on it.
It’s a high quality cooper cable with a interesting aspect of using 2 wires of thin strands of cooper and 2 wire with thicker strands. I’m not sure why Affect Audio went this route. Hopefully once testing ends they will let us know the reason for this.

After extended listening I found the sound quality opened up with P38 it’s sound signature has impressed me more after burn in.

The bass presence has a good amount of body and details without sounding muddy.  Adds some of the warmth of copper without becoming bloated or bassy. With  iem’s that have a weak bass this cable would help improve it. 

Moving into the midrange the sound has opened up producing a smooth sturdy sound this adds to the musical enjoyment well using this cable. 
With the upper end there’s a slight roll off that is normal with a cooper cable. P38 retains nice details it’s just slightly more laid back and mellow than P37.  It’s a cable you can listen to for hours without fatigue.  
P38 has nice depth with good imagining. The soundstage is spacious this gives music a almost holographic 3D effect.

Either cable would be a nice stock replacement cable for  iem’s it comes down to signature of iem’s. 
If there more of a bright sounding then P38 would be a good choice. If there more warm P37 would work better.  These are only rough guidelines things like personally hearing range, sound preference and other gear will play into this.

If planning on using with a multiple of iem having a good solid cooper cable can’t be beat. I feel for more bright sounding iem’s Prototype 38 sounds better. Since there tends to be more bright sounding iem’s  P38 is slightly more versatile cable than P37.

With my setup I liked prototype 37 with tubes on a warm system it just sounded better imho. 

My feeling is these cables would be prefect replacement’s for many stock cables. There quality and sound would scale up nicely with better iem’s.


----------



## rantng (May 21, 2022)

Some hi-res pics of the Prototype 38 cable w/EE Alpha-IV (Ares II) cable. Haven't been able to get much listening time in, but so far ergonomics-wise, the P38 is thicker, but softer & more pliable. Braiding seems to be more consistent as well. As you can see in the pics the Ares II is stiffer and less manageable, but I'll have to see how the P38 holds up in the long term.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

rantng said:


> Some hi-res pics of the Prototype 38 cable w/EE Alpha-IV (Ares II) cable. Haven't been able to get much listening time in, but so far ergonomics-wise, the P38 is thicker, but softer & more pliable. Braiding seems to be more consistent as well. As you can see in the pics the Ares II is stiffer and less manageable, but I'll have to see how the P38 holds up in the long term.


Great pictures mate. 

The flexibility of the new version compared to Ares is the first noticeable point when getting them. Huge step up for the new series there.


----------



## Wes S (May 22, 2022)

Let the testing and fun begin. . .

P32 & P38


----------



## Ufanco

Amazing with all the different people that have different iem’s and sources that the agreement on sound signature of these cables is close to universal (P37 & P38)


I received some info from effect audio that the Y split and termination are in for this new cable line and launch date is just a couple weeks away. The carbon fiber design wasn’t bad but I’m excited to see the official hardware choice. 

It’s interesting that there was close to 40 prototype of wire material that where tested before narrowing down to 3. It really show the commitment affect audio makes before releasing a new line of cables. The research and development is often overlooked when deciding on the value and price point of a cable.

Looking forward to seeing the new hardware and finding the materials used in the prototypes. What is the reason for mixed strands in P38 and what’s hiding under the gray outer sleeve of P32. My guess is a mix of P37 & P38 4 wires of each. Being it’s a earlier numbered prototype and not hearing P32 it’s a wild guess based on it being part of the same signature line.



Wes S said:


> Let the testing and fun begin. . .
> 
> 
> P32 & P38



Hoping that you can test these prototypes on your home system. I’m curious to see how they sound with your higher quality  tube amp.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 23, 2022)

So I passed on the prototype cables to @Wes S  The night I was sending it to him I got a chance to hear one of my favorite earphones the Tansio Mirai Akiba and I had it attached to #38. The synergy with this cable is unreal.  Might have to request them cables back there Wes. Lol.


----------



## JordonEA

I'm glad everyone is having a great time with our mystery prototype cables! 🕺🎉

The official names for P32, P37 and P38 will be released pretty soon, anyone wants to make a guess? 😎

(Funny guesses are welcome too! Well, that could brighten up our day at the very least! 🤣)

- Jordon


----------



## Andricop

Effect Audio Huey
Effect Audio Dewey
and Effect Audio Louie  ??


----------



## saldsald

I will start with some lazy and confusing guesses with the periodic table, lol. P for periodic, right? 
Germanium (32), Rubidium(37), Strontium (38)


----------



## Wes S (May 24, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> So I passed on the prototype cables to @Wes S  The night I was sending it to him I got a chance to hear one of my favorite earphones the Tansio Mirai Akiba and I had it attached to #38. The synergy with this cable is unreal.  Might have to request them cables back there Wes. Lol.


I am loving #38 quite a bit as well, and will be sharing my thoughts on that one soon, as I have been comparing it against the Ares II 4 wire.  Spoiler. . . they are definitely different, but what has really got my attention is #32.  I am absolutely loving #32 paired up with my Penon Serial.  I will also be sharing my thoughts on this one soon as well, and it's quite unique.  I have a feeling it's got some pure silver and copper under the hood. . .





More to thoughts to come shortly, and for now let me just say both cables are very nice and well thought out, and I am thankful for the opportunity to hear and test them.


----------



## Wes S (May 24, 2022)

#38 vs. Ares II


----------



## Deferenz

I’m currently listening to P37 with the Trio. I’m really enjoying this pairing. The P37 seems to bring the best out of this IEM. I’ll post up some impressions soon.


----------



## chemosapien

Ares III, Athena, Hippolyta for 38,37,32


----------



## Wes S (May 24, 2022)

Hey folks,

I have been testing prototypes #32 and #38 the past few days, and I am ready to share my findings.  First off, I would like to give a big shout out to @JordonEA and @Dsnuts for letting me join in on the fun.  I am a big believer in cables and always upgrade from stock, and over the years I have owned quite a few from various big name vendors, and with what I am hearing with these new prototypes from EA, let's just say I am very impressed.  Spoiler alert. . .I will definitely be adding both cables (#32 and #38) to my collection, once they become available for purchase.  The sound I am getting with my Penon Serial hooked up to both these cables is really quite awesome and each pairing has it's own unique flavor that I will elaborate more on below.  All testing was done with my Penon Serial, and I feel it's a perfect iem for testing cables due to it's neutral/natural tuning and good staging abilities.







Prototype #32

First off, the quality of this wire and braiding feels top notch, and the cable is very soft, supple and flexible.  In fact, this just might be the nicest feeling wire I have encountered so far in the hobby.  There is a nice heft to the cable as well due to the 8 wire configuration, but it never feels to heavy or uncomfortable, and the new shape of the ear hooks really locks them onto my ears nicely.  Now on to the sound, and the first thing that jumps out is the staging and there is really good depth and space.  Holographic is the term that comes to mind and immersion is in full affect with this cable.  The depth and sense of space is spectacular and the vocals and instruments sound fully fleshed out with good space around each of them.  Imaging and separation are also both really good and the sound is tight and controlled.  Another stand out trait of this cable is the black background and how the notes really pop with good impact.  The detail and little nuances easily come through as a result of the black background, but it never feels forced or glaring.  I am able to get a really good sense of space and the reverb and decay of the notes lingers so naturally.  The next thing that really grabs me are the vocals, and they are projected out front and center and are huge and beautiful sounding.  I listen to a ton of vocal heavy music like Agnes Obel, Jeff Buckley and James Vincent McMorrow, and they all sound incredibly present, natural and smooth with this cable.  It sounds like the singer is right out in front of me singing their hearts out, with all the emotion coming through in full effect (pun intended ).  This cable is also really good at tightening up the sound top to bottom and does not add any bass presence, but what it does do is tighten it up and make it feel more impactful.  Overall, this cable will tighten up the sound, make the background blacker, make detail more apparent, highlight the vocals, and throw a deep holographic stage with a good sense of space around each instrument.  I recommend pairing this cable with a neutral iem if you are looking to elevate the detail, staging and vocals, and it could also work very well with a warm leaning iem by tightening up the bass, cleaning up the mids/highs and opening up the stage.  To say I love this cable paired up with my Penon Serial would be an understatement, and during my testing I had a hard time switching from this cable to the other one's, as I just wanted to keep listening song after song.  The way this cable does staging, vocals, and detail are all top notch and I can't wait to buy and own the final product.  Well done on this one EA!




Prototype #38

This cable being all copper was one I was extremely interested in comparing to the Ares II (of which I have owned for years), and it sure didn't disappoint.  Spoiler alert. . .it's an upgrade from the Ares II in almost every regard.  As someone that values tone and timbre first and foremost, I always keep a good copper cable in my collection, and the Ares II has no doubt done a great job for me over the past few years.  However, EA really outdid themselves with these new prototypes and with what I have heard from my testing, my Ares II will be replaced by #38 (Ares III?) as soon as it becomes available (more on this comparison shortly).  Now it's on to the sound, and #38 definitely is an all copper cable with it's big bass, midrange focus, and smoother treble, but it's also highly capable as well.  This is a very refined sounding all copper cable, and the first thing that jumps out at me, is the natural sounding tone and timbre, followed by more intimate staging, and a tightness from top to bottom.  The bass is elevated a bit and creates a warm leaning natural tonality, and hits with authority.  There is more of a midrange focus, with really good note weight and texture, and the sound is by no means slow or bloated and there is a good sense of speed, impact and detail.  As a result of the more mid focused sound, the staging is more intimate with decent width and height, but the depth is lacking and comes nowhere near what I get with #32.  However, I would not call the intimate staging a weakness, as it works extremely well with smaller bands (duets, trios. . .), and acoustic stuff, and definitely has it's strengths.  The sound is more immediate due to the intimacy and forwardness of the mids, and is a very captivating listen with artist like Agnes Obel and Ottmar Liebert to name a few.  Overall the sound is a bit thick but still quick, impactful, and tight, with good intimate staging but with enough space to not sound congested.  I feel like this cable would pair extremely well with a neutrally tuned iem to add some note weight, also with a brighter tuned iem if you are trying to tame harsh highs or pump up the bass and lastly it could help with an iem that sounds a bit too diffused or distant by bringing the mids and staging more foward/intimate.  I love this cable for it's big bass, and natural/lifelike sounding mids, and it's thicker euphonically textured sound overall, and I can listen with this cable loud and proud fatigue free for hours, and I don't feel like I am really compromising on anything detail wise.  EA really did nice job of balancing out the warmth and detail with a refined sound on the #38 and it's a winner for me no doubt.





#38 vs. Ares II

This is a comparison I am sure many are interested in hearing about as I believe #38 is replacing the Ares II, so hear it goes.  #38 is technically a better cable top to bottom, and EA did a fantastic job improving almost all aspects of the sound from the Ares II.  When switching between these two cables, the first thing that stands out is the staging, and #38 is more intimate/forward and less diffused sounding.  The Ares II sounds a bit more open, but also sounds a bit duller or less engaging if you will.  #38 is more immediate sounding with more defined leading edges of the notes and better detail overall.  The Ares II has really nice open sounding mids and airy treble, but notes sound a bit too rounded and soft compared to #38's quicker/more immediate and defined transients.  Also, there is a bit of haze and smearing in the background with the Ares II compared to the pitch black background of #38, and this really gives #38 the one up when it comes to perceived detail and mids presence.   On to the bass, and I feel it is a bit more elevated and present on #38, but is not bloated or overdone at all.  As for the highs, this is where both are similar being smooth and fatigue free with a bit better extension with #38.  So with all that said, I feel like #38 is a clear upgrade from the Ares II for my gear and preferences, and congrats to EA for designing another excellent cable that I will be adding to my collection asap.




Of note - In my visual testing I noticed that #38 has two of it's wires that look darn near identical to the Ares II, and then two new wires with a much more complicated litz structure, and I am assuming most of the magic from this new cable can be attributed to the new wire.  What's got me very curious, and something I would love to see, hear and feel, would be a cable with all four wires being of the newer structure.  The newer wire feels softer, and looks better, and I am also wondering how an 8 wire version of #38 with the new wire could sound. . .




Another big shout out to @JordonEA and @Dsnuts for letting me in on the fun, and it's been a blast testing these cables out for the past few days.  It sure will be hard to give these cables back as I have really taken to them, and I can't wait to see the final products and hear the names.


----------



## corgifall

Putting the p38 to work on my P1 Max review.


----------



## Layman1

So, just wanted to share some impressions of the new 38 prototype cable!
Since I had it in mind to try to ‘compare apples with apples’ as much as possible with the 38, I decided to use an IEM which was designed around a pairing with the original Ares II; namely, the Empire Ears Nemesis.


In comparison with the Ares II, I feel that the notes on the 38 (especially in the mids) seem to have a bit more thickness and weight to them. If you imagine the space created by the soundstage, well the added weight and thickness fills up the space a bit more, resulting in a slightly more intimate presentation overall; this is not to imply that the 38 has a smaller soundstage than the Ares II, but rather a description on how it uses that space.
So the Ares II gives the impression of being more spacious, but that’s more down to the less-thick and weighty notes as far as I can tell. Ares II seems slightly more elevated in the upper-mids too.

Compared with Ares II, I feel like I’m hearing a slightly more organic sound on the 38; whilst the low end seems to tighten up a bit and have a bit more rumble, the sound signature as a whole seems a bit more musical. 

I just keep noticing gorgeous moments of timbre presentation, and vocals (male and female) are really shining with this cable. 
Detail retrieval also seems notably improved with the 38; I just noticed myself becoming aware of a lot more of the background vocals, instruments and sound effects. 

So all in all, it’s been quite a surprise and I’ve hugely enjoyed it! Many thanks to EA for including me in this little prototype feedback activity


----------



## Wes S (May 25, 2022)

Layman1 said:


> So, just wanted to share some impressions of the new 38 prototype cable!
> Since I had it in mind to try to ‘compare apples with apples’ as much as possible with the 38, I decided to use an IEM which was designed around a pairing with the original Ares II; namely, the Empire Ears Nemesis.
> 
> 
> ...


Well said, and pretty much exactly how I heard the two, and #38 is definitely an upgrade from the Ares II in my opinion.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Not all of your prototypes - I did not get this, but also a cable from EA, Cleo, which serves me for over a year.


----------



## Tomm11

For kicks ... revisiting the Shuoer 27

Midrange forward iem with thin lower mids and subbass focused low end response.   The upper midrange can be too aggressive (even harsh at times) with brighter or busy material.
With cable 37 the H27 presents good subbass energy but cable 37 also lays bare the aggressive upper midrange.
With cable 38 the H27 is a bit more balanced overall.  Still retains it's forward upper midrange character but with an added hint of warmth from bottom to top.  Doesn't cover for the overly aggressive upper midrange but takes a little of the edge off.  

Honestly,  these cables are in a league above this iem but thought it would be a fun trial anyway.   

ps. My earlier impression of  this iem paired with cable 37 involved just a cursory listen.  The lack of bass I noted was most likely due to a poor seal.


----------



## Wes S

There's lots of talk about protos #37 and #38, and with what I have heard with #38 it's all much deserved.  However, I believe the star of the show and one that is going to make the most waves, is going to be #32.  The deep holographic staging, transparency, and separation I get with #32, all without ever sounding too aggressive or harsh anywhere is stunning.  Everything just sounds bigger and fully fleshed out with #32.  I don't think I have ever had a cable make such an improvement in all areas and without a single weakness, as I have with this cable.  EA seriously outdid themselves with this one folks, and it's been a blast hearing my Penon Serial scale with #32.  I currently have them hooked up to the Cayin RU6, and this pairing has such a holographic and highly immersive presentation, I think it would impress pretty much anyone.


----------



## Ace Bee (May 26, 2022)

*P-32 with FAudio Dark Sky:* I decided to connect the P-32 to my current TOTL, FAudio Dark Sky, today. And quite honestly I was surprised by how the output evolved!

Let's get the aesthetics over with. The Dark Sky has a 24 AWG Silver Alloy/Germany Pure Silver/Immersion Gold Silver Alloy cable. From aesthetics, the stock cable is much better and is more soft and supple compared to the P-32.

Coming to the sound performance, I found P-32 was distributing the sound on a more three dimensional plane with added depth and a bit of height, enhancing the overall imaging and making the presentation more immersive. The stock cable sounded slightly flatter with the midrange a bit more upfront compared to the P-32. P-32 also enhanced the low end noticeably with more body in the lower register notes, resulting in a healthier slam and more pronounced & textured rumbles. The separation did improve slightly also, with more distinct space between notes.
However, P-32 also introduces a slight warm tonality to the sound of Dark Sky. The stock cable has a rather cooler tone. This may or may not make or break things for individuals. Me, I am just a bit intrigued at this change and cannot feel any affection or repulsion to this particular effect yet in my mind.
Another point to note is because the stock cable has slightly leaner bass, mids get a bit more spotlight. The mids with P-32 are by no means subdued or drowned behind the bass and after just a moment they come at you in their full glory, but on the stock cable they just do not wait for that moment also, they are in their full glory from the get go.

The way P-32 improves the sound in its entirety is quite unique. The most notable enhancement is the stage created by the iem. As it improves the depth, separation, and imaging all together, the soundstage becomes a bit more grand in all dimensions. Coupled with that the refinement of individual notes makes the experience all the more pleasing and takes its performance to a new height. 
My only beef with it is the thick 8 strand braid, the weight, and the stiff & thick earhooks. @JordonEA confirmed that the first two cannot be addressed, but the third issue can very surely be addressed. I hope that will make it a bit more easy to bear with.
______________________________________





*P-38:* P-38 is an amazing cable and the favourite of mine from the two. Visually, they are extremely pleasing to look at, with 2 different geometric structures in the different cores. One has thinner individual strands and has considerably more helix angle, and the other one has thicker individual strands and has lesser helix angle. Grabs your attention easily.

I paired it with the current flagship of 634EARS, the LOAK-T(CL) Cocobolo. Titanium front housing, Stainless steel back housing, and Cocobolo wood backplate. The sound in general is very transparent and bright (but never harsh), with a nice emphasis in low end that simultaneously satisfies the cravings for a meaty bass and the requirement of not cluttering the midrange. The midrange, as stated earlier, is very transparent with crisp notes and yet natural. Treble has brilliant energy and extension. Overall a very mature tuning. I was using a XINHS Alloy Copper cable with it.

What P-38 does in this case is, it adds a bit more volume and power in the low end, making the sound fuller and slamming slightly stronger. However, following the original DNA, the bass never clutters the midrange. In midrange, it adds a bit more body to the notes, maintaining the crispy nature and making them sound a bit fuller. It also applies a slight smoothening effect, which calms down the uncomfortable peaks, if any, but does not smother them, so the overall life in the LOAK-T(CL)’s tone isn’t held back. Both male vocals and female vocals are benefitted from this and they do sound mesmerising. Coming to the treble, again, the energy and brilliance is in no way affected, but the slight smoothening effect just enhances them into a more complete form, where the brilliance is preserved and discomfort is toned down. The notes do have a bit better defined body. P-38 also enhances the separation slightly more, increases the depth a bit more, and makes the imaging slightly more three dimensional.

Suffice to say the P-38 is currently my most favourite pure copper cable as of yet. I am for sure going to have this in my collection.


----------



## Deferenz

There are some great impressions here on all 3 cables. It’s interesting to see that pretty much everyone is describing the same things that they are hearing.


----------



## Deferenz

Some Phonix time with the P37.


----------



## Deferenz (May 29, 2022)

Here are my impressions of the Effect Audio Prototype cable P37.

I burnt this cable for 100 hours. All listening was then done with: IEM > P37 > Hiby R8. The IEMs used here are: Trio, Legend X and PHoNIX. As always, my caveat; I’m pretty useless at trying to describe sound and so I’ll just try to covey the basics of what I hear.

*Prototype 37*

I wasn’t sure if this was a silver cable or a silver plated copper. During the burn in process my listening at the earlier stages seemed to point to silver, but now I’m veering towards the latter and think this is an SPC.

64 Audio Trio – This immediately sounds less warm that the P38 and I feel that it allows a bit more of the Trio’s technicalities to shine through. The Trio’s spiky treble is not as under control as it was the P38, but this is something I can easily control by using Symbio F foams. When playing some quieter passages of songs I’m getting quite a black background. I’m not saying this wasn’t possible with the P38, but with the P37 it is more noticeable. Bass on the Trio is more exact and precise. It seems to hit harder than with P38. From a bass point of view, I certainly think the P37 brings out the full force of the DDs here. Sub bass goes deep and you can get that ‘feel it in your chest’ feeling. Mids seem clearer and I’m finding there is more crisp and clean detail coming through.

With the P38 I thought the Trio became an excellent pair to listen to while you are working as it didn’t distract you from your concentration. I’m not sure if that is the case though with the P37. This is a crisp detailed sound, and I’m finding that it demands a lot more of my attention when listening. I think the Trio and P37 are a very good pairing. I’m impressed with this.

Legend X – There is clearer sound with the P37 compared to the P38 and this is noticeable straight away. There is more extension in the treble and I’m finding it has more detail. I can be sensitive to treble, but I found that it doesn’t stray into any harsh areas. I’m actually finding that the mids feel smooth whereas the highs seem a bit more crisp. I think the mids seem a bit clearer on the P37, and this may show that this cable is a bit more revealing than it’s sibling P38. Bass is interesting. It feels a lot tighter on the P37 and I cannot detect signs of any bleed into other areas. Mid bass has a good punch to it and sub bass is really noticeable when it is called fall. The P37 definitely seems to aid the low end.

PHoNIX – This brings a crisp clear sound, and clarity and details come through really well. This pairing demands more of your attention than the P38 does. Mids are clear and detailed and you can hear a lot going on here with this pairing. Treble extends high on the Phonix. On some tracks I’m finding it goes a little too high for my own preference but do be aware I am sensitive to high treble. I cannot fault the clarity of the treble though. Sub bass goes deep, and even though it is a BA I was finding that you can still feel it in your chest when the track calls for it. Mid bass has a good presence when required and I could not hear it straying into other areas. It was not as hard hitting as the Trio or LX but they have DD’s and so you have to take that into account. Overall a good pairing. With well recorded songs I was getting some superb sounding music.

Unfortunately, I was not able to get the left 2pin connector into the Traillii and so I was sadly unable to try out this IEM with the P37.

Overall then I liked the P37. For me the best pairing was with the Trio. The two just worked really well together and were an excellent match. The P37 looks really nice too and its silver tones offset the look of my IEMs nicely.


----------



## Ufanco

Deferenz said:


> Here are my impressions of the Effect Audio Prototype cable P37.
> 
> I burnt this cable for 100 hours. All listening was then done with: IEM > P37 > Hiby R8. The IEMs used here are: Trio, Legend X and PHoNIX. As always, my caveat; I’m pretty useless at trying to describe sound and so I’ll just try to covey the basics of what I hear.
> 
> ...



Agree with what you hear with P37 of the two it is my favorite on home setup. On travel set I lean more toward P38. Both are great cable, when paired with the right iem’s they really shine I can recommend both of them.

Hoping we hear what the secret sauce of cable material used soon. It’s been fun to test these mystery cables. I’m most curious on P32 since you are unable to see the wires.


----------



## Deferenz

Ufanco said:


> Agree with what you hear with P37 of the two it is my favorite on home setup. On travel set I lean more toward P38. Both are great cable, when paired with the right iem’s they really shine I can recommend both of them.
> 
> Hoping we hear what the secret sauce of cable material used soon. It’s been fun to test these mystery cables. I’m most curious on P32 since you are unable to see the wires.


i can see what you mean about home setup and travel, and I think I too would go P37 and P38 in the same order. I also found that there was a certain synergy between a particular cable and a particular IEM i.e. Trio + P37, but this synergy did not quite exist at the same level across the others I tried.


----------



## Andricop

Please find here after a short feedback and a few pictures of the two prototype cables that Effect Audio has kindly sent me.
I have received Prototype 37 and Prototype 38 with a MMCX connector and a 4.4 mm plus.
I have listened to each prototype for around a week.

They were paired with a Sony WM1Z-M2 DAP and Technics EAH-TZ700 https://www.technics.com/us/products/headphones/eah-tz700.html
Unfortunately I forgot to ask Effect Audio to send them without the pre-shaped heat-shrink flexible ear hooks as I prefer to have the cable straight, but never mind, that doesn’t affect sound.

A global comment on comfort for both model P37 and P38 : they are very nicely build, they are light, flexible and pleasant to touch. There is no microphonic at all, which is really nice.
P37 is a little bit less smooth and thicker than P38. And because of this the slider on P37 is nearly impossible to use as it doesn’t slide at all, but the good news is that it’s not the final design for the splitter.
I also hope that the final design will have a different shape of plug and especially connector because it’s hard to remove MMCX earphone, connector material is round which makes it slippery. I prefer connectors and plugs with angular shapes.

Sound wise they are both very good but my preference goes to the P38.
I might be wrong but for me Prototype 37 cable has the color and the sound of a silver or silver alloy cable and Prototype 38 cable has the color and the sound of a copper cable.
P37 is more airy and brings more clarity than P38. I also find the soundstage wider and vocals are more forward than on P38 but I preferred P38’s tonality which seemed more accurate to me.
P37 is more bright than P38. Even if P38 is warmer it paired better with the Sony DAP which is also warm sounding but the result was something really smooth but vivid and very musical at the same time. P38 has a very nice and tight bass.
P38 is my choice for a non-fatiguing, long and enjoyable listen.

If, as I suspect, they’ll be priced at around 200 US$ (like the Ares II) they’ll for sure be big hits because of SQ, build quality, comfort and  coming from a highly respected brand of earphone cable.


----------



## Andricop




----------



## holsen (May 31, 2022)

OOPS had a power failure and never finished the post, but somehow it saved and published.  Finishing my thoughts now.

Saying goodbye to my P37 and P38, sadly it's time to send them back; I guess they were never mine and I suppose I knew that and hoped EA would let us keep them!  Alas, DHL has just departed with my (their) beloved cables.  Happily, however, I have enjoyed my time with them and as direct result of this experience I will be picking up a couple each of the both the 37 and the 38.  On my UM MEXT which actually comes with a very good PW Copper Cable, the P37 really tightened up the already excellent bass and added a dimension of layering and detail in both the sub and mid bass.  Normally when I think of "airiness" I think of the upper frequencies but I swear this cable added airiness to the bass with out mitigating it.  The 38 which I pitted directly against the stock PW Copper Cable added a bit more meat and warmth to the overall signature while leaving the MEXT's detail retrieval perfectly intact.  On the MEXT Copper 38 will be the new cable and I'll be taking the stock cable over my EJ07M


Andricop said:


>


I concur with pretty much everything you've written here.  I too find the 37 "airier" and on a couple of my IEMs it really transformed them with enough "shift" to get me re-engaged and interested in them.  On the UM3DT which I had decided to sell, the P37 definitely woke them up.  The 3DT is known to be a "Bass Light" model despite the fact that it's a triple DD -  I don't know what alchemy EA put  into the the 37 but it clearly extended the lower registers and added that airy layering effect I described above with the MEXT.
These are excellent cables and I cant wait to pair the released product with my UMs and and a pair of IMR offerings.
I really want to thank Jordon and the EA team for allowing me to audition these prototypes and like I said look forward to getting my hands on the final release.


----------



## Deferenz

Well it’s time to send the P37 and P38 back to  Singapore. 🥲 The cables told me that they have enjoyed their trip to England and meeting all of my audio gear 😃, but alas their time is up and it’s time now to go home.

I wanted to give a big thanks to Effect Audio for allowing me to participate in this. Not only has it been fun to listen to the cables and share my impressions, but it’s also made me feel like I was part of something as it unfolded. Great stuff!


----------



## Tomm11

Mine going back too.  Really enjoyed the cables.    Also want to thank Effect Audio for the opportunity.  Wanted to do a bit more rolling and posting but life got in the way more than usual the last couple weeks.  My apologies.  Will post some more thoughts in the coming days anyway.


----------



## rantng

My thoughts on the P38.

I recently reacquired the AAW AXH. Even though it is a 1DD+4BA hybrid, the DD is a full range driver supporting the BAs and the IEM is neutral with a very balanced sound. Compared to the stock Lune cable (UPOCC Silver) the P38 brings some warmth with added density to the mids as well some additional bass quantity. The AXH is fairly bass-light and has more of a sub-bass bias so the P38 is a great complement to this bright-leaning IEM. This pairing sounds more natural and tone/timbre is greatly improved. Source was my FiiO M15 which is a fairly neutral (slightly warm) DAP. I don't normally pair bright/neutral IEMs w/bright/neutral sources, but this combination was very revealing of the (welcome) changes brought on by the all-copper P38.


----------



## rantng

I have to add that it’s been fun being part of EA’s evaluation process and it’s always great to see manufacturers actively engaging & including the community in the process. Thank you again to @EffectAudio @JordonEA @Suyang


----------



## saldsald (Jun 1, 2022)

Yup it is fun to be part of this campaign and we have achieved a statistical agreement on how these cables sound. This has made the audiophile journey much less lonely I have to say! As to express my gratitude and how much I like these cables I am getting all three cables but I have to say goodbye to the P37 and P38 soon. 

Okay bye P37 and P38 and I look forward to getting the Greek Gods!


----------



## JordonEA

Time really flies and it's 1st of June already! The Signature Series launch is coming up pretty soon 😎 Is it time to do a countdown? 🤩

@holsen
I can't wait for you to see them irl!

@Deferenz
Glad you had fun! We always love feedback~

@Tomm11
Glad you enjoyed the cables! Do keep them coming!

@rantng
Awesome! We will definitely continue to do that!

@saldsald
Yeap! Everyone has been so sweet! 

- Jordon


----------



## Ace Bee

Truly, I must say, this has been a very unique and welcoming experience, getting to know the prototype cable's sound and sharing them with others, understanding where different opinions matched and where they differed, their effects on different types of gears, the individual preferences...it truly was a very rewarding experience. Thank you @EffectAudio and @JordonEA for letting me be a part of this unique and incredible venture. Will definitely be looking forward to more like this.


----------



## Kerouac (Jun 1, 2022)

So, this afternoon I've also sent P37 & P38 back to Singapore.
And now it seems that I just can't get this nostalgic tune out of my head 

_Don't it always seem to go_
*That you don't know what you got 'til it's gone*
_They paved paradise and put up a parking lot_






Surely gonna miss these cables for now, but looking forward to the official launch later on...


----------



## Ufanco

Just packed P37 and P38 up and will drop the off tomorrow. Been a real joy to be part of this, thanks again @JordonEA and @EffectAudio for allowing me to be part of this testing. We might of not of all used the same terms to describe the sound of the cables but there was overwhelming agreement on the sound signature of each cable.


----------



## Tomm11

Dropped 37 and 38 off for return shipment this afternoon.  P37 spent it's last several hours with me paired with Timeless.  That is one heck of a pairing.  I haven't listened to Timeless since disconnecting P37 from it but I already know that it's going to be a little disappointing with the old cable.


----------



## Loquah

I've done a little more listening today with some other cables thrown into the mix (thanks to a channel patron, Brocco Lee for the Norne silver litz cable!)

Here are some further thoughts while we await the official release...

IEMs used: CustomArt FIBAE 3x3 & Kiwi Ears Orchestra - both fairly energetic in the treble with the 3x3 more mid-treble focussed and the Orchestra a little more v-shaped
Cables used: EA 38 Prototype, EA 32 Prototype, Ares Audio Ikigai, Norne pure silver litz 

EA 38 impressions

Helps to smooth the highs a bit on these slightly more aggressive (to my ears) IEMs
Fantastic if you want to hear more richness in the mid-range and suits an IEM like the FIBAE 3x3 incredibly well
Could get a bit too thick on certain richer sounding IEMs or for those who love clarity and treble detail/sparkle
Clearly smoother and less bright than the Ikigai (pure copper) and Norne silver litz so also a little less clarity focussed
Maintains good instrument separation despite the smoother treble presentation
Soundstage size is also still good, but not quite as expansive as something like the 32 Prototype or Norne silver - staging is similar to the Ikigai
EA 32 impressions

Manages to combine the treble energy of cables like the Ikigai and Norne silver litz while also keeping the weight and body of copper cables
Treble is also still quite smooth despite having more energy than the EA 38
I find this cable separates the sounds in an interesting way - like it's interacting with the different frequencies differently (might support the hybrid metal theories). Sometimes I think the separation of sounds gets a little bit artificial compared to a pure cable like the Norne or Ikigai, but it can also make for a very interesting and engaging listen that brings vocals really well into focus
This cable to me is a great balance of the features of both silver cables (clarity and energy) and copper cables (weight and richness)
In the end, I think both cables are great and compete comfortably with the very expensive Norne and Ares Audio cables I've compared them with. There are technical areas where the other cables are stronger, but subjectively, I don't find them consistently better so much as it depends on the IEM and the track.

Can't wait to see the finished version of the cables @JordonEA and I look forward to producing a video on these!


----------



## dbsylvia

I have had the prototype 37 (silver) and 38 (copper) in house for a few weeks. I have been listening to them on various IEM but the two that have gotten the most time with the cables are the CTM Da Vinci X and Fearless Audio Roland. 

Gear used: Mytek Liberty DAC II, Drop THX One Linear, HeadAmp GS-X Mini, Sony WM1A, Sony NW-A105, Fiio M11 Plus, Periodic Audio Rhodium

Build quality is fantastic just as I expected from Effect Audio.  #38 feels slightly less stiff and a little lighter then #37.  Both terminate in 4.4mm connection. Overall both put most stock cables to shame in my humble opinion.  The only stock cable that I have that truly competes with the EA offerings is the CTM Juba that came with my Da Vinci X. Good job EA, excellent build quality. 

Sound quality is glorious on both.

#37 (silver) has a clean, clear, defined presentation that reveals each and every little detail in the recording.  There is a hint of extra zing in the upper mids and treble regions that adds a touch too much shimmer and glare.  The balanced and cohesive bass and main mids are lovely. Detail retrieval is excellent and resolution is top notch. Soundstage is wide with excellent depth. Layering is crazy good, no muddled or confused moments even on the most complex of tracks.  Tone and timbre is very good. Note weight and body is good but is a tad on the lean side.  BUT that little extra emphasis up top is just enough to be fatiguing at times and removes just a tad of naturalism in the tone and timbre. #37 is all about the details and resolution and misses a tad on the emotional, natural realism of the presentation.    

#38 (copper) has a clean, clear, defined presentation that reveals each and every detail in the recording just like #37 BUT tames down the upper mids and treble. There is more body and note weight to the presentation.  Instruments and vocals have a more emotional connection. Treble and bass are more extended and controlled on #38. Sub Bass and mid bass have more impact and authority.  Treble has more natural presentation without the elevated and added razer edges and extra crispy moments that effect the naturalism of instruments and vocals. Soundstage is wide with excellent depth. Layering is crazy good, no muddled or confused moments even on the most complex of tracks. Tone and timbre is natural and realistic, puts you in the moment.  Detail retrieval and resolution is amazing and on par with #37. #38 is about a natural and realistic presentation with an emotional attachment to the listener.  

My preference is with #38 as it presents a more natural, realistic presentation. 

Thank you to Jordan at Effect Audio for reaching out to me and giving me an opportunity to participate in this prototype experience. I look forward to hearing the final product and giving my thoughts on my YouTube channel.


----------



## Ufanco

Wow just noticed effect audio has a sneak peak of the new splitter hardware for the signature series posted on there Facebook site. Looks awesome I like it even more than the prototype splitter, I image the rest of hardware will looks just as good.
Can’t wait till June 8 for the launch of these cables and finding out the material used and reason for P38 use of different wire strand sizes. 
Still debating on if want to pick up P38 it’s a great cable but very close sound wise to the mest mkii cable. I really liked P37 so differently getting that one. On P32 I’m still debating it, that was the one I didn’t get a chance to hear and money been tight since long Covid has caused me to go on disability.


----------



## JordonEA

@dbsylvia Can't wait for the video!
@Ufanco Everything will be revealed on 8th June 😎

Thanks everyone for taking part in our prelaunch campaign and giving our Signature Series Prototype cables a go. I hope the past month was enjoyable!!

Now let's buckle up, 2 more days to go for the Launch! 🙌🏽 

- Jordon


----------



## Chesty

Effect Audio Achilles is now showing on the DMA website in Hong Kong.  Maybe a Hong Kong limited edition?


----------



## PokerFaze (Jun 7, 2022)

Dropping my impressions of the 2 cables that I have received from Effect Audio to test out!

I would like to thank Jordon from Effect Audio in facilitating this testing period with the P37 and P38 – while I am grateful for the opportunity, my impressions will be honest about what I feel about the 2 cables.

I’ll be sad to hand them off to Jordon soon 😢

*P38*




The Ares II has always been one of my favorite copper cables at its price range. Long story short, the P38 outperforms the Ares II in every aspect, while keeping the tight, highly resolute Effect Audio “house sound” – it’s the Ares II on steroids!

The P38 features a very unique geometry configuration with 2 different cable geometries. What I absolutely adore about this cable is the sweet and slight warmth in tonality – it is not overly done where it will cause a lot of IEMs to sound too warm, but rather adds sweetness and intimacy to the sound.

It adds some body and weight to the bass, and the midrange is presented in a very sweet and immersive, and it really shows in the vocal presentation of the cable. The treble is presented in a very natural and tamed manner, while still having some shimmer and sparkle without it being overly energetic.

*P37*




The P37 caught me by surprise. Looking at it, I would think it is a silver-plated copper cable, and I really love how you are able to see the individual strands in the cable. Overall a beautiful aesthetic as expected from Effect Audio. I am told that there will be changes to the hardware and I cannot wait to see how this cable will look like in its final form.

The P37 is the cleaner, more defined brother of the P38. The bass is tightened and punchier, forming an energetic low end, midrange is clean and resolute, the detail retrieval on this cable is pristine. Treble is more energetic than the P38, and the layering is more defined.

The soundstage on this cable is ever so slightly wider than that of the P38 to my ears, andit increases the depth as well. Tonality is a bit leaner than the P38 – anyone looking for a more intimate and sweet presentation (myself included) would prefer the P38.

Overall, the 2 cables that I got to test were a joy to listen to. Knowing that they are from the signature series would probably mean that their price point would be more affordable compared to their recent release of flagship cables and this blew me away. Anyone still on their stock plastics one cable should seriously consider upgrading to either of these cables.


Thank you to Jordon and Effect Audio again!


----------



## JordonEA

The Signature Series cables are finally out! Fresh from the oven 😎
Check them out: https://www.effectaudio.com/signature-series  🎉


----------



## Kerouac

JordonEA said:


> The Signature Series cables are finally out! Fresh from the oven 😎
> Check them out: https://www.effectaudio.com/signature-series 🎉


Congrats!!! I just took a look at them, and they all (3) look simply amazing imho.




All ConX-ready and just gotta love that new splitter / termination


----------



## deafenears

JordonEA said:


> The Signature Series cables are finally out! Fresh from the oven 😎
> Check them out: https://www.effectaudio.com/signature-series 🎉


Nice, congrats. Any chance of an ARES S+ with a thicker gauge (22 AWG)?


----------



## Deferenz

JordonEA said:


> The Signature Series cables are finally out! Fresh from the oven 😎
> Check them out: https://www.effectaudio.com/signature-series  🎉


They’re looking good! Glad they are finally released. 👍


----------



## saldsald

JordonEA said:


> The Signature Series cables are finally out! Fresh from the oven 😎
> Check them out: https://www.effectaudio.com/signature-series  🎉


Congrats! The new hardwares really look amazing!


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> Congrats! The new hardwares really look amazing!


However, haha, I think the product page of each cable should have a clearer macro shot of the cable core, shot at a smaller aperture to show the fine detail of the winding of the wire and the skin.


----------



## Ufanco (Jun 8, 2022)

saldsald said:


> However, haha, I think the product page of each cable should have a clearer macro shot of the cable core, shot at a smaller aperture to show the fine detail of the winding of the wire and the skin.


If you go to there Facebook page they include info and pictures of cable material. 
Number 1 Eros S
Number 2 Cadmus 
Number 3 Ares S


----------



## rantng

Con-X out of the box is great & the new hardware looks really nice as well. Really digging the grey sleeve on the Eros S. Congratulations on the launch.


----------



## Deferenz

I’ve just received the email from EA introducing the new Signature Series and giving pictures and technicalities of the three cables. It really is a nice summation of everything many of us have been discussing and reporting on over the last month or so.


----------



## holsen

Deferenz said:


> I’ve just received the email from EA introducing the new Signature Series and giving pictures and technicalities of the three cables. It really is a nice summation of everything many of us have been discussing and reporting on over the last month or so.


Cant wait to get my hands on the 3 I ordered, 1 of each on the way!


----------



## Suyang

Thank you all for participating the pre-launch prototype campaigns, as well as all EA Fam that shows tremendous support to us to make this happen, YOU ARE THE BEST!!!!

13 Yrs back when I started EA with Crystal, Pearl and Diabolo, I just wanted to share with the community about the improvement and enjoyment I got from these cables I made, thats where EA started. 

6 Years back, Ares II, Eros II and Thor Silver II was introduced as a first self designed and developed affordable upgrade cable. They are widely and overwhelmingly appreciated by many of our customers and friends globally from then until now.

Today with the support and love from all of the audiophile community, we proudly introduce the successors of the Premium Series, namely Ares S, Cadmus and Eros S. With years of proven record, experiences in design and developing top of the line products, we took the extra mile to make our next milestone worthy line up - The Signature Series.

A lot of things has changed in these years, but the passionate and energy of producing great product to our supporters and all audiophiles will never change in my mind as well as the entire EA team. Please stay with us and enjoy the improvement and change that brought by Signature Series to your listening experiences, Thank You!!!

Suyang


----------



## tavishdegroot

Do you have thicker mmcx connectors for Sony IER iem mmcx?


----------



## JordonEA

A million thanks to everyone for showering the Signature Series with so much love! 🙆🏻‍♂️😎

@tavishdegroot 
Thanks for checking in with us! Our mmcx options are able to work on Sony's IER series 😄

- Jordon


----------



## tavishdegroot

JordonEA said:


> A million thanks to everyone for showering the Signature Series with so much love! 🙆🏻‍♂️😎
> 
> @tavishdegroot
> Thanks for checking in with us! Our mmcx options are able to work on Sony's IER series 😄
> ...


But I understand that Sony Mmcx inlet has a wide pit, so unless the connector is as wide as the pit it will wobble and spin in the pit. Does your Mmcx connector wobble when inserted into Sony Mmcx inlet?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

JordonEA said:


> A million thanks to everyone for showering the Signature Series with so much love! 🙆🏻‍♂️😎
> 
> @tavishdegroot
> Thanks for checking in with us! Our mmcx options are able to work on Sony's IER series 😄
> ...


Ares S (P38) is a really good cable for BA's iems or hybrids that need to sweeten mids, add a bit of body and punchy bass.


----------



## Deezel177 (Jun 11, 2022)

Hey, everyone! I’m a bit late to the _Signature Series_ party, but I wanted to wait ’til I could call the cables by their real names, rather than their confusing, numerical counterparts.  I had a great time listening to all three cables Effect generously lent me, and I found each to have their own unique appeal. So, here are my thoughts on the Ares S, the Cadmus and the Eros S, and I hope you guys enjoy as always! 

*Ares S*

The Ares S, succinctly, delivers lush sonics against a crisp, clean background. While the Ares II attempted the same warm-yet-crisp blend by contrasting (or skewing) different parts of its FR, the S’s approach keeps its tonality even and uniform, whilst leaving the burden of clarity on its improved technique. In place of the rich mids/sharp highs blend its predecessor had, the Ares S is evenly-bodied and coherently-hued from top to bottom. The hue in question is on the wetter side - lush, resonant, emotive - and it’s a particular treat with live instruments. It accentuates the _live room_ feel that a record like Shaun Martin’s _7Summers_ or Snarky Puppy’s _We Like It Here_ thrives off of. And, of course, it’s conducive to emotion on a track like Renee Olstead’s _A Love That Will Last_. At the same time, it’s not the heavy, cloying, veiled kind of warmth. Everything’s just given a _teensy_ bit more weight and girth. So, IEMs that are naturally open and light-sounding will remain that way. This is especially true from the upper-mids to the treble, which I find to have a delicate, yet super-clear feel. Again, it adds body and liquidity without bogging them down in warmth; tricky in those regions. Jazz rides and acoustic keys are a treat. So, all in all, it’s an analog-leaning cable that lends its tone whilst preserving all the clear, open, airy qualities the IEM may already have.




That blend of lushness and clarity wouldn’t be possible without its impressive technique. Similar to Effect’s EVO 10 cable, the Ares S promotes resolution by darkening and cleaning up the monitor’s background. Details (even the smallest of them) naturally float upwards as a result, and separation between notes becomes more distinct as well. It eschews the need for the Ares II’s more aggressive lower-treble, and it’s why the S has the more natural, coherent tone of the two. The clean backdrop allows transients to enter with more immediacy and punch too, which, in turn, aids imaging precision, as you’re able to tell when and where elements come into frame. And, dynamics are strong for a warmer cable as well, which is why it’s able to maintain the openness and clarity I described earlier. All this comes down to strong treble extension, which gives the cable great authority and ease. And, the same is true for its low-end extension, which gives dynamic-driver hybrids a healthy dose of _oomph_ too. The mid-bass in particular is an _inch_ above neutral to me. Its stage expansion is great for a cable at its price, and it’s good overall. I wouldn’t call it outstanding there, as its fuller notes do take up a bit of space. But, it still delivers more than enough room for them all to breathe, and it’s a negligible quibble anyway for a cable this affordable.




To me, the Ares S is a strong, strong successor to the Ares II. It approaches the latter’s philosophy in a more challenging, yet more effective way, and it’s resulted in a cable that tonally pairs with more IEMs, elevates their technique to higher highs *and* commits fewer “sins” along the way. It’s the cable in the line-up I felt had the most potential, and I’m so glad to see Effect beyond clear that bar; truly, a new frontrunner in the _accessible cable_ market.

*Cadmus*

While the Ares S is about giving instruments presence and substance, the Cadmus takes almost the opposite approach. It lightens and aerates its notes in both heft *and* attack. Lows or low-mids that were once meaty and dense feel a tad slighter and cleaner. And, treble peaks that were once bright and tizzy have their edges ever-so-slightly tapered off. The former comes down to a focus on sub-bass over mid-bass, so low-end notes are felt more than they’re heard. They hit the chest more than the ear. And, the latter comes down to a similar colouration in the highs; a bias towards the upper-treble. So, in-ears like the Vision Ears EXT (which has a sandier, grittier mid-treble) will have its abrasiveness turned into airiness further up the range instead. The midrange, then, comes off relaxed or subdued. The upper-mids aren’t allowed to project or shine as much as on the Ares S. So, horn stabs, for example, won’t _jump_ at you when they come in. All of these colourations that, again, lighten instruments and soften their blows, are in an effort to make them seem more distant, more relaxed and, thus, make the soundscape seem bigger; more holographic. It’s a colouration that favors long, passive listening and one that tames more aggressive, rambunctious IEMs. Yet, like the Ares S, it does so without too many tonal aberrations along the way.




Against the Ares S, the Cadmus will give you a more spherical stage, simply by virtue of, again, instruments sounding a bit more distant. When you’re listening to a track like Cody Fry’s _Underground_ (the orchestral version), the Cadmus will turn your attention more towards the peripheral strings and percussion, while the Ares S will give you more vocal presence. Instruments are also separated a bit more tidily on the Cadmus, so you’ll get more clarity in that sense. But, the Ares S will flesh out individual instruments a lot more to my ears - resolving their individual colors and textures - as they aren’t as stripped down as on the Cadmus. So, it depends on what kind of detail you’re ultimately searching for. To me, the spaciousness (and sub-bass focus) of the Cadmus best suits genres like electronica, especially the ambient kinds. For lack of a better phrase, the Cadmus enhances atmosphere. So, on a track like FKJ’s _Ylang Ylang_, rather than intimately focusing on the piano or the bass line, your mind instead just floats through the soundscape as a whole; the sum, rather than its parts.




So, as long as you don’t mind the Cadmus’s minimal focus towards making instruments sound 1000% fleshed out and distinct, I think the spaciousness and immersion it adds to more atmospheric arrangements could make it a winner to a lot of listeners. Like the Ares S, it doesn’t make many tonal leaps, even though I’d say this cable is more colored than the former to my ears. Still, if you’re a fan of the genres and presentations I mentioned, the Cadmus’s MSRP isn’t a hard pill to swallow for a new swatch on your sonic palette.

*Eros S*

Of the three, the Eros S definitely comes across the most no-frills and… one could say _calculated_. It doesn’t have the romantic lushness of the Ares S, neither does it have the wispy lightness of the Cadmus. It’s a very what-you-see-is-what-you-get kind of cable, and whether or not that’s a good thing will depend on you. Let’s start with the objective first. Surely, the Eros S is the strongest spatial performer in the line-up. Its holography (or 3D-ness) is outright outstanding at its price tier. The background here is even darker and cleaner than on the Ares S, instruments float convincingly around you, and they’re a lot more tactile - corporeal - than on the Cadmus. The big differentiator for me are the diagonals; 10 and 2 o’clock. Those points in the space are far better-resolved to me, which results in a consistently-solid image all around your head. Depth is much greater here too for clearer z-axis layering. And, because of the cable’s 8-wire design, it’s all done with a palpable effortlessness. It’s a degree of authority and ease in delivering detail that I’ve only heard on 8-wire cables - a phenomenon I’ve compared in the past to the same band being able to play in a larger, freer venue - and it’s very audible here. With that comes dynamics capable of going from _tiny_ to _grand_ on genres like classical, as well as an openness that lets instruments breathe more.




Now, with all the technical praise out of the way, comes the more subjective discussion of tone. As said, the Eros S is a more matter-of-fact-sounding cable, and that may turn off those looking for a more exciting tonality. It’s not a dull, or thin, or clinical-sounding cable at all. But, it is very blasé; plainly coasting along, rather than romanticizing this, or highlighting that, or concentrating this, etc. I’d call it a more passive-sounding cable, compared to the active Ares S or the euphoric Cadmus. So, it’s worth keeping in mind if you prefer a more _motivated_ sound. I feel those who prefer studio monitors or IEMs of that ilk will appreciate the Eros S’s sound most. It’s for those who find musicality and engagement in honesty, rather than style. Otherwise, there aren’t really any notes I have on its tonality. On the IEMs I tested, I found the bass was neither pushed towards the sub- nor the mid-bass; only gaining in clarity, due to the more extended treble. The midrange is perhaps _ever_-so-slightly high-mid biased, but it’s minor at best. And, the treble is nicely-feathered and airy; straddled well between articulate and refined, and providing heaps of space to everything below it.




Again, it isn’t a cable for those after strong biases or colourations towards one direction or the other, but the Eros S is clearly the most technical of the three for me. It keeps the IEM’s inherent traits largely in place, only expanding the spatial *and* dynamic boundaries its stock cable put upon it. Notes are more clearly three-dimensional with massive boosts across the diagonal and z axes. And, they’re all conjured with less effort as well. So, if you’re after a cable that does nothing but expand and purify, then the Eros S is the Signature model for you.


----------



## efftee

Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone! I’m a bit late to the _Signature Series_ party, but I wanted to wait ’til I could call the cables by their real names, rather than their confusing, numerical counterparts.  I had a great time listening to all three cables Effect generously lent me, and I found each to have their own unique appeal. So, here are my thoughts on the Ares S, the Cadmus and the Eros S, and I hope you guys enjoy as always!
> 
> *Ares S*
> 
> ...


Great pics! Nice write up!


----------



## Deezel177

efftee said:


> Great pics! Nice write up!


Thank you!


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone! I’m a bit late to the _Signature Series_ party, but I wanted to wait ’til I could call the cables by their real names, rather than their confusing, numerical counterparts.  I had a great time listening to all three cables Effect generously lent me, and I found each to have their own unique appeal. So, here are my thoughts on the Ares S, the Cadmus and the Eros S, and I hope you guys enjoy as always!
> 
> *Ares S*
> 
> ...


As usual great comments, pictures and aligned to what I hear as well. 

That's why I think Cadmus is an excellent pairing to A12t and Ares S to LX. These cables just balances those IEMs to a brand new level in this price range. It's like using sunglasses with and without Polarization. Still sunglasses, but with polarized lenses everything is more clear and defined.


----------



## Deezel177

CrocodileDundee said:


> As usual great comments, pictures and aligned to what I hear as well.
> 
> That's why I think Cadmus is an excellent pairing to A12t and Ares S to LX. These cables just balances those IEMs to a brand new level in this price range. It's like using sunglasses with and without Polarization. Still sunglasses, but with polarized lenses everything is more clear and defined.


Thanks, man! I can imagine those pairings working well from memory. The same goes for the Ares S with the EXT for me. It takes away its drier edge and adds flesh to the midrange, which I found particularly beautiful with its DDs.


----------



## holsen (Jun 11, 2022)

CrocodileDundee said:


> It's like using sunglasses with and without Polarization. Still sunglasses, but with polarized lenses everything is more clear and defined.


TRUE ... Unless you're wearing polarized lenses and trying to look at a polarized screen -  Then you've got a visual mess.  I do a lot of long distance motorcycle touring and my Garmin has a polarized screen.  With polarized glasses I cant see a thing on that screen so I'm constantly on the hunt for cool glasses with good wind occlusion and non polarized lenses (not easy to find). In the car, polarized all the way!    And so it is with our cable IEM pairings.  What's a perfect cable with one, not so much with another.   That's why I've got one of each of the new Signature Series coming!


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Deezel177 said:


> Thanks, man! I can imagine those pairings working well from memory. The same goes for the Ares S with the EXT for me. It takes away its drier edge and adds flesh to the midrange, which I found particularly beautiful with its DDs.


I can imagine. Unfortunately I didn't have the EA cables while reviewing EXT, but from your comments about the mids (that, again, align with mine) and what I can hear from the EA cables on other IEMS, that would make the EXT more interesting.

Have you try these cables with Phoenix? I can think of Eros S being a nice pairing.


----------



## Deferenz

CrocodileDundee said:


> Have you try these cables with Phoenix? I can think of Eros S being a nice pairing.


i tried Ares S with the Phonix and it was an excellent pairing. A real sense of warmth and musicality while allowing the elements of the Phonix to shine through. The pairing I didn’t like that much though was the Ares S with LX. For me it felt too warm and thick and I didn’t think it brought the best out of the LX. For Phonix though Ares S was superb.


----------



## Deezel177

CrocodileDundee said:


> I can imagine. Unfortunately I didn't have the EA cables while reviewing EXT, but from your comments about the mids (that, again, align with mine) and what I can hear from the EA cables on other IEMS, that would make the EXT more interesting.
> 
> Have you try these cables with Phoenix? I can think of Eros S being a nice pairing.


Yeah, as @Deferenz said, the Ares S brings a nice, cozy intimacy to the PHoNIX; a slightly more romantic, rose-tinted look to its soundscape. The Eros S is more interesting. On one hand, it makes the PHoNIX sound more out-of-head and in-control than a lot of pairings I’ve heard it with. But, as I alluded to in my impressions, it makes the IEM feel a bit too blase (or plain) tonally for me too. It’s a bit of a give-and-take, and I can see myself being in the mood for that kind of sound. But, I’d probably reach for the Ares S more often for the PHoNIX these days.


----------



## Ufanco (Jun 12, 2022)

Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone! I’m a bit late to the _Signature Series_ party, but I wanted to wait ’til I could call the cables by their real names, rather than their confusing, numerical counterparts.  I had a great time listening to all three cables Effect generously lent me, and I found each to have their own unique appeal. So, here are my thoughts on the Ares S, the Cadmus and the Eros S, and I hope you guys enjoy as always!
> 
> *Ares S*
> 
> ...


Awesome reviews on the Cadmus totally agree with you. On the mest mkii the bone conduction of the mest warmness of tubes and this cable everything just clicks. If I remove the tube amp the Ares S is very similar to the mest mkii stock cable concerning sound both are copper and honestly both sound great.
Consider the stock cables is priced almost 3 times more says a lot on the value of the Ares S. If anything happened to my mest stock cable this be the one to replace it. Sound is close to stock cable and the Ares S cable doesnt have the stiffness of the mest mkii stock cable.
Really debated getting the Ares S but decided the Cadmus was the better value since I listen to mest mkii with tubes most of the time. The Cadmus will replace the silver plated graphene cable I been using with a big improvement in sound. Where Ares S would be more a side upgrade.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Jun 14, 2022)

The Ares S is the most dynamic cable out of the three. Very impactful, tight, solid and punchy bass. It also has a very wide and deep sound stage. It is also very detailed up in the top end. The imaging of this cable is also a few classes above its price point, placement of all the instruments and the size of the vocals are on a very nice and balanced scale. The most amazing cable in 2022, if you compare it to other cable around the thousand-dollar mark, you might find the Ares S just as amazing and competitive in the same class. This is real technological breakthrough.


----------



## twister6

Gavin C4 said:


> The Ares S is the most dynamic cable out of the three. Very impactful, tight, solid and punchy bass. It also has a very wide and deep sound stage. It is also very detailed up in the top end. The imaging of this cable is also a few classes above its price point, placement of all the instruments and the size of the vocals are on a very nice and balanced scale. The most amazing cable in 2022, if you compare it to other thousand-dollar cables, you might find the Ares S just as amazing and competitive in the same class. This is real technological breakthrough.



I tidbit of advice, use toothpick to peel that shrinkwrap   Otherwise, you will rip/crack your fingernails


----------



## Suyang

Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone! I’m a bit late to the _Signature Series_ party, but I wanted to wait ’til I could call the cables by their real names, rather than their confusing, numerical counterparts.  I had a great time listening to all three cables Effect generously lent me, and I found each to have their own unique appeal. So, here are my thoughts on the Ares S, the Cadmus and the Eros S, and I hope you guys enjoy as always!
> 
> *Ares S*
> 
> ...


Hey man, 

Great photos and write up, wish you will love the final design more

Suyang


Gavin C4 said:


> The Ares S is the most dynamic cable out of the three. Very impactful, tight, solid and punchy bass. It also has a very wide and deep sound stage. It is also very detailed up in the top end. The imaging of this cable is also a few classes above its price point, placement of all the instruments and the size of the vocals are on a very nice and balanced scale. The most amazing cable in 2022, if you compare it to other thousand-dollar cables, you might find the Ares S just as amazing and competitive in the same class. This is real technological breakthrough.


Thank you Gavin, the level of dynamism, engaging vocal and detail from Ares S makes it a top level sounding cable.

So glad to hear the recognitions from you as well as many people who have tried in the thread, we are working hard to fulfill the first one thousand units in first batch, look forward for more impressions

Suyang


twister6 said:


> I tidbit of advice, use toothpick to peel that shrinkwrap   Otherwise, you will rip/crack your fingernails


The Protector seems functioning too well, haha.

Suyang


----------



## twister6 (Jun 14, 2022)

I know, lots has been said already about the cables of Signature Series, and I will contribute to that when I'm finished with my review.  But for now, I wanted to share a few pictures of the finished product/packaging I just received.  I'm used to dealing with higher end EA models that cost a lot more, thus I was shockingly surprised to see the quality of the packaging and the presentation of these _entry_ level Signature series models.  And btw, I'm calling it "entry" level based on their pricing ($169 Copper, $199 SPC, $299 Silver/Copper hybrid), rather than sound or build quality which are clearly not entry level.  This is a noticeable step up from their Vogue series with a very impressive price/performance ratio.



Look at the details of the packaging.  Ares, the Greek God of war in _copper_.  Cadmus, the Greek slayer of monsters _plated in silver_ to cover the _copper_ underneath.  Eros, the Greek God of love and sex, with a funky twist of _copper_ and _silver_.  Each cover image and its coloring depicts the wire of corresponding model.

Then, each one comes with a cool storage case and a cable organizer leather strap.



But there is more to that, and it actually took me a few seconds to realize after observing male/female snap fasteners on the front and the back of this compact storage case.  You can attach the cable organizer strap to the case as a handle to close it or to attach to your bag or belt.  Very clever and quite practical!

 
 

Next, prototypes people received for testing had a temporary hardware.  The final product will have all new custom housing plugs and new custom y-split with a chin-slider.  All looks very premium.

 

And last, but not least, they also include ConX connectors with interchangeable tips.  The cable will come with 2pin only, and you can buy optional set with mmcx, a2dc, Ear (Pentaconn), and IPX connector tips.  Basically, you can use the same cable with either 2pin, mmcx, or other connector IEMs.  Also, ConX housing matches the hardware finish of plug and y-split.

 

Btw, while Copper (Ares S) and SPC (Cadmus) cables will look the same as prototypes, the jacket of Silver/Copper hybrid (Eros S) in the final product is updated, and has the same sandblasted finish as used in Chiron, but in silver/greyish color.



Color me impressed


----------



## gLer

Hey guys, better late than never...here are my *Prototype #38* (a.k.a. Ares S) impressions. I'll be fairly quick, because this is not covering any new ground, but I want to throw my hat in the ring and say how impressed I am with this cable. I had a long relationship with the Ares II in the past, it being the stock cable of the Empire Ears Legend X. I wasn't too much of a fan of that cable then, finding it wiry and stiff, but did recommission it for use with other IEMs. 

Enter #38, and it's immediately obvious that @EffectAudio have upped the game with their new cable series. Not only is the 'new Ares' thicker (which I like), it's also far more supple, and very resistant to twisting and knotting. Microphonics are also on the low side. I let the cable burn in for a few days before testing it. Sadly, since the proto isn't fitted with ConX, I only had a cheap pair of BLON BL-03 IEMs to test it with, but that's the same IEM I used with Ares, and the sound improvement is remarkable. Now I don't want to hype anything up, because cable sonic changes, for me, are subtle at best, but this is clearly a pure copper cable sound done right: smooth, organic, without the sometimes thin and pitchy treble response of the 'brighter' Ares II. All the detail in the BLON's lower bass, which can be flabby with the wrong cable, is tightened up nicely here, and the mids and treble don't throw up any nasty peaks at all. 

In fact I wouldn't hesitate to compare it favourably with the 8-wire PW Audio #5 cable I used and loved with the LX (as the Ares II replacement), and I guessed it would cost about the same as that cable (~$350). When EA unveiled #38 as the Ares S for $179, I was pleasantly surprised, to say the least. This is easily my rec for anyone who loves the smooth copper sound, wants a cable that is soft, flexible, but also thick enough to feel substantial, and doesn't want to pay over the odds. 

If I had to nitpick, the 4.4mm connector on the proto cable is, for some reason, thicker than spec, which makes it quite difficult to insert and remove. I'm sure this will be corrected with the shipping Ares S, which I look forward to receiving and testing soon. Two thumbs up from me.


----------



## Deferenz

gLer said:


> Hey guys, better late than never...here are my *Prototype #38* (a.k.a. Ares S) impressions. I'll be fairly quick, because this is not covering any new ground, but I want to throw my hat in the ring and say how impressed I am with this cable. I had a long relationship with the Ares II in the past, it being the stock cable of the Empire Ears Legend X. I wasn't too much of a fan of that cable then, finding it wiry and stiff, but did recommission it for use with other IEMs.
> 
> Enter #38, and it's immediately obvious that @EffectAudio have upped the game with their new cable series. Not only is the 'new Ares' thicker (which I like), it's also far more supple, and very resistant to twisting and knotting. Microphonics are also on the low side. I let the cable burn in for a few days before testing it. Sadly, since the proto isn't fitted with ConX, I only had a cheap pair of BLON BL-03 IEMs to test it with, but that's the same IEM I used with Ares, and the sound improvement is remarkable. Now I don't want to hype anything up, because cable sonic changes, for me, are subtle at best, but this is clearly a pure copper cable sound done right: smooth, organic, without the sometimes thin and pitchy treble response of the 'brighter' Ares II. All the detail in the BLON's lower bass, which can be flabby with the wrong cable, is tightened up nicely here, and the mids and treble don't throw up any nasty peaks at all.
> 
> ...



I burned the P38 for 100hrs and all that time I had the BLON BL-03 attached to it. That pairing actually sounded pretty good to my ears, all things considered.


----------



## JordonEA

Anyone at Chicago this weekend? If you guys are there, do check out @MusicTeck 's booth at Canjam Chicago. The Ares S, Cadmus and Eros S from our new Signature Series will be available for auditioning, have fun with them and share with us your thoughts 🤓 

Ah yes, Centurion and Chiron will be there too! 

- Jordon


----------



## Deferenz

JordonEA said:


> Anyone at Chicago this weekend? If you guys are there, do check out @MusicTeck 's booth at Canjam Chicago. The Ares S, Cadmus and Eros S from our new Signature Series will be available for auditioning, have fun with them and share with us your thoughts 🤓
> 
> Ah yes, Centurion and Chiron will be there too!
> 
> - Jordon


Will Effect Audio be at Canjam London in July?


----------



## JordonEA

Deferenz said:


> Will Effect Audio be at Canjam London in July?


Yes we will have our own Effect Audio booth at Canjam London! Will you be there?

- Jordon


----------



## twister6

Wanted to address one more thing based on a question after my EA Chiron review.  As I mentioned before, the cable in my review was prototype sample.  It had production quality wires and plug/connectors/y-split, but the earhook heatshrink part was temporary and not transparent, with some whitish stuff underneath.  I just had a chance to send it back to EA for an update, and now it looks all clear and transparent, the way how it should in production cable.  The only reason I'm bringing this up because I have featured the original Chiron cable in a few of my other reviews and was asked by some people about the earhook part.


----------



## Alex92

Guys, advise the cable with the maximum wide musical scene. 
Now I choose with
EFFECT AUDIO - LIONHEART                       
Astell & Kern Crystal Cable Next              
Cеma Pipa 

I am looking for a cable to final audio A8000


----------



## Suyang

Alex92 said:


> Guys, advise the cable with the maximum wide musical scene.
> Now I choose with
> EFFECT AUDIO - LIONHEART
> Astell & Kern Crystal Cable Next
> ...


Hi Alex,

You may think about getting a silver cable, like Cleopatra or Cleopatra Octa to match with your A8000.

Suyang


----------



## Deferenz

JordonEA said:


> Yes we will have our own Effect Audio booth at Canjam London! Will you be there?
> 
> - Jordon


I certainly will be! I’ve been waiting for…well, literally years for it to be back on in London and I’m really looking forward to it. I do hope to see you guys there. Save me a seat! 😀


----------



## flinkenick

Hi all,

EA and I have decided to part ways, so my time here has come to an end. It has been a pleasure to dive back into this hobby and be part of this special community again. 

I've always been passionate about cables, so it has been great to work for a company that makes such quality products. I wish EA and the team all the best with their upcoming launch and future endeavours of course.

Thanks again, and bye for now 👋🏽
-Nic


----------



## gLer

flinkenick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> EA and I have decided to part ways, so my time here has come to an end. It has been a pleasure to dive back into this hobby and be part of this special community again.
> 
> ...


It's been a real pleasure Nic. Please stick around the forums!


----------



## Suyang

flinkenick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> EA and I have decided to part ways, so my time here has come to an end. It has been a pleasure to dive back into this hobby and be part of this special community again.
> 
> ...


Thank you Nic for your efforts for the community and EA, as a friend, workmate, drink buddy, I wish you all the best for future endeavors, and wish to meet you soon!!!

Suyang


----------



## Kerouac

flinkenick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> EA and I have decided to part ways, so my time here has come to an end. It has been a pleasure to dive back into this hobby and be part of this special community again.
> 
> ...


Sometimes when you're just lost for words, luckily there are always gifs to help you out...





All the best Nic!


----------



## JordonEA

Deferenz said:


> I certainly will be! I’ve been waiting for…well, literally years for it to be back on in London and I’m really looking forward to it. I do hope to see you guys there. Save me a seat! 😀


Sure! See you there man! Any good food options around the area? 😋 



flinkenick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> EA and I have decided to part ways, so my time here has come to an end. It has been a pleasure to dive back into this hobby and be part of this special community again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for helping us out Nic! See ya around!

- Jordon


----------



## Mangodango369

halo peeps, Im looking for a cheaper cable to match my spare se846s. The stock greened out and died lol this new signature cables seems good for me to consider. Some friends recommended me XINHS but I really do wanna purchase from a more reputable company like Ea. Any suggestions?


----------



## twister6

Mangodango369 said:


> halo peeps, Im looking for a cheaper cable to match my spare se846s. The stock greened out and died lol this new signature cables seems good for me to consider. Some friends recommended me XINHS but I really do wanna purchase from a more reputable company like Ea. Any suggestions?



Going by a distant memory, SE846 had a stiff SPC cable. Thus, you could replace it with EA Cadmus which has a similar wire composition. Just keep in mind, by default it comes with ConX 2pin so you will need to buy additional mmcx tip, $10 per pair. Also, 4.4mm is default, so specify which plug you need when ordering.


----------



## Ufanco

Mangodango369 said:


> halo peeps, Im looking for a cheaper cable to match my spare se846s. The stock greened out and died lol this new signature cables seems good for me to consider. Some friends recommended me XINHS but I really do wanna purchase from a more reputable company like Ea. Any suggestions?


I bought a few cables from XINHS and there a reputable company that offers good quality cables at there price point. After testing the Cadmus I felt the sound quality was a improvement in my system compared the XINHS graphene cable. The build quality is better with the Cadmus and it also offers the ConX connection.


----------



## saldsald

Ufanco said:


> I bought a few cables from XINHS and there a reputable company that offers good quality cables at there price point. After testing the Cadmus I felt the sound quality was a improvement in my system compared the XINHS graphene cable. The build quality is better with the Cadmus and it also offers the ConX connection.


I have to agree. Both Ares S and Cadmus offer superior clarity, texture and 3D imaging than my XINHS'.


----------



## Mangodango369

Tks for the tips @twister6 @Ufanco the 846 stock cables are indeed stiff af lol. Cadmus is the spc option?  sounds like a good idea, will it affect the 846's mids?
@saldsald haha did ea cables replace your XINHS? i decided to not go for XINHS unless im getting another cheaper spare iem, don't think it will do the 846 justice lol


----------



## saldsald

Mangodango369 said:


> Tks for the tips @twister6 @Ufanco the 846 stock cables are indeed stiff af lol. Cadmus is the spc option?  sounds like a good idea, will it affect the 846's mids?
> @saldsald haha did ea cables replace your XINHS? i decided to not go for XINHS unless im getting another cheaper spare iem, don't think it will do the 846 justice lol


Well, some (most😂) of them but some are still worth keeping for the characters. I mainly use my Yin-yoo cables now, until the EA signature series cable arrive at my door.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Jun 22, 2022)

The Ares line up has a long history that built the foundation with Effect Audio.


I have been a long time owner of the original Effect Audio Ares cable, and recently upgraded to the brand new Ares S.  The cable on the left of the picture is the original Ares that dates back to the year 2018. With all that time stacking on the OG Ares, it is still in great color condition as compared to the recently acquired Ares S on the right of the picture. The picture alone has shown that every cable from Effect Audio is truly well built. Keeping it under a good condition after usage, the cable could last for years to come. Don’t worry after multiple years of usage. Effect Audio honors every single cable that they made with the reasonable repair charge only shipping and new parts.

The OG Ares cable has always been an easy recommendation for pairing with any IEMs that have a dynamic driver as it is fairly neutral and smooth across the signature. With the recent release of the Ares S, Effect Audio has brought this cable to the next level, I would describe it as the Apex of copper cable. It is significantly more dynamic in the bass with lots of power with a very good control and not getting boomy at all. Vocals actually have lots of detail and weight to it without sounding muffled. The treble is smooth and fatigue free but also really detailed for a copper cable. I have strongly recommended this cable to other enthusiasts but some have joked around that it does not look luxurious enough and didn’t really give the Ares S a serious listen and joked the Ares S is _‘not expensive enough’_ for them to justify the spending and pairing with their more exotic totl IEMs.

After seriously urging them to take a listen with the pairing with a hybrid IEM, they are shocked by the performance of the Ares S and it is only the entry level of the entire line up. As the Effect Audio Ares S  performed at the same level of other more exotic copper cables that are consider more luxurious. The Ares S has a similar amount of detail, texture and the level of realism presented makes the Ares S punches it way up to the Apex of copper cable.

The Ares S would replace my OG Ares for my togo cable for dynamic or hybrid IEM. It will be the best pick for a natural and lively presentation for any music.


----------



## Suyang

Gavin C4 said:


> The Ares line up has a long history that built the foundation with Effect Audio.
> 
> 
> I have been a long time owner of the original Effect Audio Ares cable, and recently upgraded to the brand new Ares S.  The cable on the left of the picture is the original Ares that dates back to the year 2018. With all that time stacking on the OG Ares, it is still in great color condition as compared to the recently acquired Ares S on the right of the picture. The picture alone has shown that every cable from Effect Audio is truly well built. Keeping it under a good condition after usage, the cable could last for years to come. Don’t worry after multiple years of usage. Effect Audio honors every single cable that they made with the reasonable repair charge only shipping and new parts.
> ...


Thanks for sharing Gavin and your continuous support of EA, great to hear you love your Ares S so much now.

Look forward to see you soon in HK AV show, we are working hard to bring something interesting for the show

Suyang


----------



## Mangodango369

saldsald said:


> Well, some (most😂) of them but some are still worth keeping for the characters. I mainly use my Yin-yoo cables now, until the EA signature series cable arrive at my door.


teach me the art of maintaining so many cables man. I'll prolly get the Cadmus, shall ponder over the weekends lol


----------



## saldsald

Mangodango369 said:


> teach me the art of maintaining so many cables man. I'll prolly get the Cadmus, shall ponder over the weekends lol


It's easy, I velcro them and put them in some spaghetti box. 


 And I do have a cable-synergy spreadsheet but I probably am not gonna update it until I have bought myself more mid-range or even high end cables.


----------



## Mangodango369

saldsald said:


> It's easy, I velcro them and put them in some spaghetti box.
> 
> 
> And I do have a cable-synergy spreadsheet but I probably am not gonna update it until I have bought myself more mid-range or even high end cables.


woah gonna need a bigger box soon yo lol do share dem spreadsheets with us when its ready


----------



## saldsald

Mangodango369 said:


> woah gonna need a bigger box soon yo lol do share dem spreadsheets with us when its ready


I have two boxes like this actually. Na it's written  in hieroglyphs mixed with some alien languages only I understand lol.


----------



## SeeSax

A lot has been covered for the new Signature cables already, but I realized I forgot to share some impressions after having the pleasure of using the early Ares S prototype. Given that the hardware is updated on the retail version, I’ll skip that part and just talk about the wire first. It’s soft, supple, feels super premium and has all the comfort that someone could ask for. It has no microphonics to speak of, and it doesn’t feel like an “entry” level cable in any regard. I’m really impressed that a $170 cable can feel as good as this one does. 

For sound, I’ll say this is a very refined copper sound. There’s a thickness throughout that gave heft to notes on all of the IEMs I tried it with. I’d say this would be best paired with neutral monitors that aren’t overly warm. In my case, I loved the cable with my Earsonics Grace Platinums. The bass had really nice texture and weight, an analogue quality so to speak, and was an easy and relaxing listen. Mids were thick and juicy and treble was insanely smooth. This cable made a noticeable tilt in tone from a brighter silver cable I used. Again, best paired with neutral to brighter IEMs in my opinion. 

I’m impressed with what EA have done in this price segment. Given that you can barely get a decent quality adapter for this price these days, it’s really cool to see that you can get a quality cable for under 200 bucks with nice packaging, dare I say top of of the line comfort and handling, and high-end sound. @EffectAudio thank you ever so much for the fun opportunity to test the Ares S cable. 

-Collin-


----------



## aaf evo

Looks like a Chiron 4 wire may be on the way? Listed on EA's website but no product page yet.


----------



## JordonEA

aaf evo said:


> Looks like a Chiron 4 wire may be on the way? Listed on EA's website but no product page yet.


You sure have super sharp eyes! 😎
And yes! Welcome our new baby Chiron 4W
https://www.effectaudio.com/flagship/chiron-4w

- Jordon


----------



## theveterans

@Suyang

Will Effect Audio allow me to change my Cleopatra Octa termination to Term-X at CanJam SoCal 2022? I do not want to mail my cables but hand it over to the EA booth at Can Jam SoCal instead of mailing it?

Also is Term-X 2.5mm plug PSquared spec plug?


----------



## Gavin C4

Chiron 8-wire. I would describe it to be the most refined 8-wire gold plated cable that Effect Audio has made. What I meant by refined, includes criteria such as a natural presentation, detail retrieval, and also an organized holographic stage. The aspect of an organized and holographic stage is one of the hardest aspects to achieve in the IEM world as we are hugely limited by the physics of in-ear monitors. However, under the influence of Chiron, the music you heard suddenly has a significantly deeper stage and blacker background, and every instrument can be pin-pointed in the exact direction. The size of the vocals are just right to scale with all other instruments, very natural and smooth. The power of Chiron has made an illusion of the entire stage live music performance right in front of you. This cable is so refined that it ensures a faitgue-free listening experience, is very natural and analog-like, and has the ability to retain every single bit of detail.  

Really looking forward to the 4-wire version, would it be a baby Chiron or a totally different beast that unlocks a new kind of experience and fun pairing with different IEMs. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## JordonEA

theveterans said:


> @Suyang
> 
> Will Effect Audio allow me to change my Cleopatra Octa termination to Term-X at CanJam SoCal 2022? I do not want to mail my cables but hand it over to the EA booth at Can Jam SoCal instead of mailing it?
> 
> Also is Term-X 2.5mm plug PSquared spec plug?


Hey @theveterans ! Sure! You can pass us your Cleopatra Octa at SOCAL  😃 See you in September 🙌🏽
No, TermX is not Psquared spec plug.



Gavin C4 said:


> Chiron 8-wire. I would describe it to be the most refined 8-wire gold plated cable that Effect Audio has made. What I meant by refined, includes criteria such as a natural presentation, detail retrieval, and also an organized holographic stage. The aspect of an organized and holographic stage is one of the hardest aspects to achieve in the IEM world as we are hugely limited by the physics of in-ear monitors. However, under the influence of Chiron, the music you heard suddenly has a significantly deeper stage and blacker background, and every instrument can be pin-pointed in the exact direction. The size of the vocals are just right to scale with all other instruments, very natural and smooth. The power of Chiron has made an illusion of the entire stage live music performance right in front of you. This cable is so refined that it ensures a faitgue-free listening experience, is very natural and analog-like, and has the ability to retain every single bit of detail.
> 
> Really looking forward to the 4-wire version, would it be a baby Chiron or a totally different beast that unlocks a new kind of experience and fun pairing with different IEMs. Can't wait to hear it.


Glad you liked the Chiron, it is indeed very analog sounding 🤓 Chiron 4W is going to be an interesting one 😉

- Jordon


----------



## warrenpchi

I've been ABing the Chiron 8W and Centurion this morning.  It's too early to declare absolute specifics about them, but I have discovered one thing...

Moving through the tiers of any type of audio gear - whether it be transducers, or active electronics, or in this case interconnects - we invariably come across a demarcation line where politeness cedes to candor.  And in EA's line-up, that demarcation line is somewhere between the Chiron 8W and Centurion.

*Chiron 8W:*  It's all good bruh, like what you like, and just be happy!
*Centurion:*  Bruh, I'm sorry, that recording sucks.


----------



## Ufanco

Just saw the promotion video for the signature series. Since I just bought a new dac looking forward to the hearing how the Cadmus will sound with it. It also sounds like the signature line will be shipping soon, I been looking forward to receiving mine so excited to share this news.

Reading Facebook posts and the signature line demand skyrocketed and exceeded there initial expectations. Consider the improvements the prototypes where for my systems I have a feeling this threads going be exploding once people start receiving there cables.

Here’s a link to the video in case you haven’t seen it. I figured I’ll share this video since not everyone uses Facebook. (plus the video really shows off how nice these cables look)

https://fb.watch/e88iaI-bE3/


----------



## warrenpchi

Ufanco said:


> Just saw the promotion video for the signature series. Since I just bought a new dac looking forward to the hearing how the Cadmus will sound with it. It also sounds like the signature line will be shipping soon, I been looking forward to receiving mine so excited to share this news.



I'm actually field testing all three now, for the upcoming CanJam London preview video.  I can say that, of the three, the Cadmus is my favorite by far.


----------



## Ufanco

warrenpchi said:


> I'm actually field testing all three now, for the upcoming CanJam London preview video.  I can say that, of the three, the Cadmus is my favorite by far.


I only had a chance to hear the Ares S and Cadmus and with my home setup I favorited the Cadmus. The Ares S did offer a excellent sound and it was a difficult choice deciding btw them. The Cadmus worked better with the tube amp setup so went with it. 
With getting a Ares ii dac I feel the Cadmus will be a even better match in my system so I’m happy went it.


----------



## warrenpchi

Ufanco said:


> The Cadmus worked better with the tube amp setup so went with it.
> With getting a Ares ii dac I feel the Cadmus will be a even better match in my system so I’m happy went it.



Yeah, I think you made the right choice given that.


----------



## Shawnb

So how does bespokeing work? Can I combine any two cables? Was about to send my Code 51 in to be reterminated but just gabbed a set of Leonidas II Octa's, won't how they would sound together


----------



## saldsald

Oh yea, I couldn't make up my mind so I just bought all and here they are. Haven't been this excited for a while  .


----------



## Ufanco

saldsald said:


> Oh yea, I couldn't make up my mind so I just bought all and here they are. Haven't been this excited for a while  .


Awesome glad to see there shipping them out. Did you get any advance info or did they just show up?


----------



## saldsald

Ufanco said:


> Awesome glad to see there shipping them out. Did you get any advance info or did they just show up?


Yup, you get a DHL waybill email notification. Actually a few DHL emails and a single SMS.


----------



## Ufanco

saldsald said:


> Yup, you get a DHL waybill email notification. Actually a few DHL emails and a single SMS.


Awesome enjoy the new cables. Hopefully will get a notice soon on mine. I forgot did you get to try all 3 prototypes or is one of theres going be a new listening experience for you?


----------



## saldsald

Ufanco said:


> Awesome enjoy the new cables. Hopefully will get a notice soon on mine. I forgot did you get to try all 3 prototypes or is one of theres going be a new listening experience for you?


The Ares S and Cadmus (P37 and P38) were sent to me so it's my first time hearing the Eros S, haha.


----------



## Suyang

Shawnb said:


> So how does bespokeing work? Can I combine any two cables? Was about to send my Code 51 in to be reterminated but just gabbed a set of Leonidas II Octa's, won't how they would sound together


Hi Shawnb,

Oh ya, Bespoke is actually open for customer like you that owning one of our product, and would like to get improvement from certain area(bass, mids, treble, soundstage, clarity or detail), we will give you advise based on your preference to give you suggestion on what to add on, eg, add Leo II 4w on your Code 51 to make it 8 wire version). 

Suyang


saldsald said:


> Oh yea, I couldn't make up my mind so I just bought all and here they are. Haven't been this excited for a while  .


Great!!! Sorry for the long wait and really appreciated your patience!!!

Hopefully you will love them all.

Suyang


----------



## saldsald

Suyang said:


> Great!!! Sorry for the long wait and really appreciated your patience!!!
> 
> Hopefully you will love them all.
> 
> Suyang


It's ok as long as I am the first to receive here, lol. 

Definitely! But I have to hear the burn-in process all over again!


----------



## Shawnb (Jul 11, 2022)

Suyang said:


> Hi Shawnb,
> 
> Oh ya, Bespoke is actually open for customer like you that owning one of our product, and would like to get improvement from certain area(bass, mids, treble, soundstage, clarity or detail), we will give you advise based on your preference to give you suggestion on what to add on, eg, add Leo II 4w on your Code 51 to make it 8 wire version).
> 
> ...




I just grabbed a set of the Leo II 8w. Is that something that can be combined with the Code 51?

The difficulty I have is my main IEM's are from a brand that is rightfully hated and despised so finding others to help me make the best pairing is near impossible. I'm too much of a layperson to be able to appreciate some of the subtle differences a cable can make, so I try to use others impressions that have matched mine as a guide. For myself I can't always tell during a blind test but then one song will play and it's like night has turned into day and the differences are less subtle and you can hear an improvement.
I'm not really sure what needs improvement as I'm not really qualified to even comment on (bass, mids, treble, soundstage, clarity or detail). I just know I saw a great deal on the Leo II 8w and my Code 51's are in the process of getting ready to be retermined I figured why not look at combining them if that's possible and would offer any sort of benefit. I'm open to all suggestions on improvement.


----------



## AlexxxAA85

saldsald said:


> Oh yea, I couldn't make up my mind so I just bought all and here they are. Haven't been this excited for a while  .


My Ares S just came in today 🎉
 But it was not wrapped in plastic 🤔


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Just got my Ares S today and i couldn't be happier. I got it specifically for my detail monsters, the Tri Starlight. The cable is so nice to hold. It feels very premium. I also compared it to the original Ares that i have attached permanently to my Andromeda Gold. It is much more robust in the hand, but still feels soft and comfortable to wear around the ears. I'm not disappointed in this purchase at all. Very highly recommend for the price. 
Also the unboxing experience is very nice. The original only came in a small box. This one comes in a larger box with a pouch and a leather cable holder. A very nice touch by Effect Audio.


----------



## Tomm11

Still haven't listened to the Timeless since I sent the protos back to EA.  I think 37/Cadmus kinda spoiled Timeless for me.  That's not really the main reason why I haven't listened to Timeless,  but it's true all the same.


----------



## saldsald

Tomm11 said:


> Still haven't listened to the Timeless since I sent the protos back to EA.  I think 37/Cadmus kinda spoiled Timeless for me.  That's not really the main reason why I haven't listened to Timeless,  but it's true all the same.


Haha exactly!


AlexxxAA85 said:


> My Ares S just came in today 🎉
> But it was not wrapped in plastic 🤔


I was told you only get the plastic if you get all three and I realised I NEED the plastic!


----------



## DrewVz

Hmm, I haven't received any notice and I haven't received any cables either.  Were they all shipped out?


----------



## Suyang

Shawnb said:


> I just grabbed a set of the Leo II 8w. Is that something that can be combined with the Code 51?
> 
> The difficulty I have is my main IEM's are from a brand that is rightfully hated and despised so finding others to help me make the best pairing is near impossible. I'm too much of a layperson to be able to appreciate some of the subtle differences a cable can make, so I try to use others impressions that have matched mine as a guide. For myself I can't always tell during a blind test but then one song will play and it's like night has turned into day and the differences are less subtle and you can hear an improvement.
> I'm not really sure what needs improvement as I'm not really qualified to even comment on (bass, mids, treble, soundstage, clarity or detail). I just know I saw a great deal on the Leo II 8w and my Code 51's are in the process of getting ready to be retermined I figured why not look at combining them if that's possible and would offer any sort of benefit. I'm open to all suggestions on improvement.


Hi Shawn, 

Got you, for my opinion Code 51 is a great cable in general, especially the sound stage, positioning, separation and detail, if I have to name on something that is lacking compare to Chiron of Centurion, I would say it will be great to add on abit of dynamism to be closer to Chiron.

Suyang


AlexxxAA85 said:


> Just got my Ares S today and i couldn't be happier. I got it specifically for my detail monsters, the Tri Starlight. The cable is so nice to hold. It feels very premium. I also compared it to the original Ares that i have attached permanently to my Andromeda Gold. It is much more robust in the hand, but still feels soft and comfortable to wear around the ears. I'm not disappointed in this purchase at all. Very highly recommend for the price.
> Also the unboxing experience is very nice. The original only came in a small box. This one comes in a larger box with a pouch and a leather cable holder. A very nice touch by Effect Audio.


Great to see another friend received SS::

Enjoy it and hope you love it as much as we do.

Suyang


DrewVz said:


> Hmm, I haven't received any notice and I haven't received any cables either.  Were they all shipped out?


OOOpz, thats weird, @JordonEA please help here.

Suyang


----------



## Tomm11

DrewVz said:


> Hmm, I haven't received any notice and I haven't received any cables either.  Were they all shipped out?


You're not alone.  I haven't either.


----------



## Ufanco

DrewVz said:


> Hmm, I haven't received any notice and I haven't received any cables either.  Were they all shipped out?



Maybe they didn’t ship them all at once? I Imagine the rest of us will get our shipping notice soon. I been checking my mail since @saldsald received his set.


----------



## Blanchot

For me it took 3 weeks from ordering to shipping.


----------



## Shawnb

Sadly bespoke is only available if I buy a new cable. Won’t do it if I already own both cables.  Very disappointing to hear


----------



## JordonEA

DrewVz said:


> Hmm, I haven't received any notice and I haven't received any cables either.  Were they all shipped out?





Ufanco said:


> Maybe they didn’t ship them all at once? I Imagine the rest of us will get our shipping notice soon. I been checking my mail since @saldsald received his set.


That's right! Our logistics team are hard at work to ensure all units get send out as soon as possible! Do check your email inboxes 🙌🏽 We should be able to get the Signature Series babies shipped out these 2 weeks time 🎉

- Jordon


----------



## Dsnuts

So the cadmus is new to me as I never got to check out the prototype. Being a silver plated UPOCC cable I had to get one.  It is exactly how I imagined they would perform. Fantastic pairing with my Moonlights. Love how clean the background foundation for its sound enhancing angle. The Cadmus brings a slightly wider stage vs the ARES S due to the added silver element. This cable matches up not only well with tribrids but single dynamics as well. 



It does for the Vortex what it does for my Moonlights. Very consistent highly transparent cable from Effect Audio. Love these cables. 



Had to get a set of ARES S. UPOCC for me is it for pure copper. The Tansio Mirai Sands is an extremely detailed hybrid and a higher end UPOCC synergizes so well with these. Was the reason why I got a set to match up with this earphone.  Listening to this combo as I am typing. I can't see me using any other cable on these.


----------



## Suyang

Dsnuts said:


> So the cadmus is new to me as I never got to check out the prototype. Being a silver plated UPOCC cable I had to get one.  It is exactly how I imagined they would perform. Fantastic pairing with my Moonlights. Love how clean the background foundation for its sound enhancing angle. The Cadmus brings a slightly wider stage vs the ARES S due to the added silver element. This cable matches up not only well with tribrids but single dynamics as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, great to hear you have received them, enjoy your Ares S and Cadmus, get cable rolling game started.

Suyang


----------



## Deferenz

The Cadmus was such a great pairing with 64 audio Trio. That was my favourite match during all my testing.


----------



## saldsald (Jul 14, 2022)

I actually find the Ares S slightly bassier and Cadmus quite a bit bassier than their prototypes somehow. I think they both need a lot more burn-in...


----------



## Ufanco

saldsald said:


> I actually find the Ares S slightly bassier and Cadmus quite a bit bassier than their prototypes somehow. I think they both need a lot more burn-in...



That’s interesting I woulda thought they sound the same as the prototype’s, has anything else changed in your system? Could be that our audio memory isn’t prefect and might just be your mind playing tricks with you on any difference’s btw release and prototypes. Be interesting once there burned in more.
The only other thing that comes to mind would be the release uses the ConX connection instead of the prototype 2 pin connection or the termination ends are different with them.


----------



## saldsald (Jul 15, 2022)

Ufanco said:


> That’s interesting I woulda thought they sound the same as the prototype’s, has anything else changed in your system? Could be that our audio memory isn’t prefect and might just be your mind playing tricks with you on any difference’s btw release and prototypes. Be interesting once there burned in more.
> The only other thing that comes to mind would be the release uses the ConX connection instead of the prototype 2 pin connection or the termination ends are different with them.


Nothing has changed in my system and I played the very same tracks. Well you know it's a bit tense now with the Cadmus so I hope it's not due to my memory. Could likely be the cable not having enough burn-in time. Yeah I also wonder if the ConX conncetors make any sonic difference. The Ares S sounds almost identical to the prototype for me thou and I think it needs much less burn-in time.

Edit: it definitely needs more burn-in, already a lot more open sounding today.


----------



## sunnyslhf (Jul 15, 2022)

Suyang said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Got you, for my opinion Code 51 is a great cable in general, especially the sound stage, positioning, separation and detail, if I have to name on something that is lacking compare to Chiron of Centurion, I would say it will be great to add on abit of dynamism to be closer to Chiron.
> 
> ...


@Suyang  what is the sound signature to bespoke a code 51 Octa?


----------



## saldsald

I only just unboxed the Eros S (yeah, after 5 days of receiving it) and it's really impressive especially with signle DD IEMs or more natural sounding ones with less bass boost! It is kind of like a more textured Ares S for the moment.


----------



## Star Ace (Jul 16, 2022)

I have enjoyed Effect Audio cables/accessories since last year, and wish them nothing but success.

However I have a rather "big" qualm about the new cables. I haven't purchased any of the three yet, however I am not certain whether what comes in the box is only *one* of MMCX/2 pin/etc., or at least two of the options. If it's only one connector in-box new, then ConX seems useless to me,because you must then buy a separate connector.

I honestly haven't seen single types sold separately, and most definitely do not need anything other than 2pin or MMCX. If the connectors were only $10, maybe it makes sense, but it would be $60 for a set of four of which 3 won't be used? (I.E. included cable connector duplicates, the additional needed pair of connectors, plus a pair of "useless"-in the sense they will never be utilized-connectors. So unless you have 4 types of plugs in your IEM collection-or want to "future proof" your purchases-I see no use for the ConX system without any additional connectors in the cable box.

Hope I made myself clear-I do not yet understand what comes in the box with the cable, as the reviewers I have read do not specify, and go straight to ergonomics and sound analysis. Which is fine! But I am curious if what comes in the box is only *your* choice of MMCX, or 2 pin, etc. The latter would be a disappointment, making the cables more expensive, and only worth it as a pricey cable rolling experiment. For only one cable, it does not make much sense-to me at least.

Very sorry for sounding negative. Hope I am understood. It *is* criticism, but I do mean well. I personally do not want to try them at all unless two connectors are included, or individual pairs of connectors are sold at an acceptable price (not $60-good for 4, case, and key, but not for a pair of connectors.) Otherwise one could buy the older, nice cables without ConX?

If I am misinterpreting how this ConX is being sold or advertised, my apologies. On the official site and at a local store they are sold at regular price for 2 pin, +10 for MMCX, etc. If the +$10 means 2 pin *and* a MMCX pair, it's fine-otherwise I do *not* understand the marketing strategy.

Sorry for my seemingly harsh words. Likewise if I am "not getting" what could be fairly obvious to everyone else. Be well.


----------



## james93

@Star Ace, yes nothing extra comes with the original purchase price, just the type of headphone connection you pick, 2-pin OR MMCX. In the same case the only termination style is the one you pick, nothing extra.


----------



## Star Ace

james93 said:


> @Star Ace, yes nothing extra comes with the original purchase price, just the type of headphone connection you pick, 2-pin OR MMCX. In the same case the only termination style is the one you pick, nothing extra.


As I had feared-indeed I had high hopes that it would include both of the most popular connectors, just as some cables/IEMs do with modular plugs. As this is, one would need to retrofit an older cable or buy two cables to better take advantage of this. The most economical pathway would be a single cable plus $60 ConX box set. Even buying two cables of differing connections might not matter, as I think you need the key to lock the connectors in place-correct me if I am wrong.

Hope you see why I do not see the point of ConX-not hating on Effect Audio or being critical for its own sake, as some are prone to. Would have considered these with included swappable connectors in box-not as an additional expenditure on top of the cables themselves.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Ufanco (Jul 20, 2022)

Star Ace said:


> As I had feared-indeed I had high hopes that it would include both of the most popular connectors, just as some cables/IEMs do with modular plugs. As this is, one would need to retrofit an older cable or buy two cables to better take advantage of this. The most economical pathway would be a single cable plus $60 ConX box set. Even buying two cables of differing connections might not matter, as I think you need the key to lock the connectors in place-correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Hope you see why I do not see the point of ConX-not hating on Effect Audio or being critical for its own sake, as some are prone to. Would have considered these with included swappable connectors in box-not as an additional expenditure on top of the cables themselves.
> 
> Thanks so much.



I look at it as future-proofing the cables. Currently, I only need 2 pins but if down the road I need a different connection I have this option. 
When you order one of the new signature series the 2 pins are the standard connection. You can add any of the other 4 for $10.00 each. I think that’s a fair amount if you need a different connection.
I can see your point if down the road you need to change your connection that you have to buy the conx kit. It be nice if there was an option to buy them separately. 
My feeling is they looked at the cost factor with shipping and decided that if they sold them as singles the shipping would be more than the item. If the demands there they might in the future go this route. 
My suggestion is to contact them and request they possibly offer single connection sales. Or when you order the cable get the extra connections you need then. $10.00 isn’t a huge sum of money considering what you're already spending on the cable.

I just read your posts are you sure you need a special tool to change connections? I figured the $10.00 cost would include both the standard 2-pin and an extra connection of your choice. Hopefully someone at effect audio can help clear this up.


----------



## DrewVz

I'm feeling a bit misled by EA. I went through the whole cable testing process and was told they would ship out the production models last month. Here we are a month later and not a peep from EA. I don't mind spending my time to help out with some reviews, but when the company fails to follow through on their word, it rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Ufanco (Jul 20, 2022)

DrewVz said:


> I'm feeling a bit misled by EA. I went through the whole cable testing process and was told they would ship out the production models last month. Here we are a month later and not a peep from EA. I don't mind spending my time helping out with some reviews, but when the company fails to follow through on their word, it rubs me the wrong way.



In the same boat on waiting, Effects Audio did respond about the delay 3 days ago.  They said they're hoping to have all the Signature Series shipped out in the next two weeks. I would least give them till then before becoming upset with them. 

Last I heard Jordon is currently serving a mandatory 2 weeks of army training in Singapore. He was able to at least send a message below to answer this question. I understand your frustration and hopefully, we will get the shipping info soon. If Jordon hasn’t personally responded to your PM this might be why.

Just curious what cable are you waiting on mine is the Cadmus?




JordonEA said:


> That's right! Our logistics team are hard at work to ensure all units get send out as soon as possible! Do check your email inboxes 🙌🏽 We should be able to get the Signature Series babies shipped out these 2 weeks time 🎉
> 
> - Jordon


----------



## asakuranaoko

Jeez…


----------



## JordonEA

@Star Ace 


Star Ace said:


> If the +$10 means 2 pin *and* a MMCX pair,


Yes that is correct. +$10 means that you will be receiving both the 2-pin and MMCX from us 🙌🏽

@DrewVz Thanks for your kind patience! 🙆🏻‍♂️ Demand has been unexpectedly high for the Signature Series and the team is working extra hard to ensure the cables are sent out soonest possible. You should be receiving an update from the logistics team in these 2 weeks time! 

@Ufanco Yes I'll be out in 7 days! 🕺 (Fitter and so much tanner 😂)

- Jordon


----------



## twister6

A lot of work went into this write up, and hope you guys/gals enjoy it and find useful.  Here is my detailed review/comparison of EA Signature Series cables.


----------



## Shawnb (Jul 19, 2022)

I want a bit crazy on cables this week. Sent my Code 51's to get reterminated in ConX & TermX, couldn't stand the wait so I snagged a Leo II 8w from the classifieds and then couldn't help myself when I saw a Code 51 FE model and grabbed that as well.


----------



## Ufanco

twister6 said:


> A lot of work went into this write up, and hope you guys/gals enjoy it and find useful.  Here is my detailed review/comparison of EA Signature Series cables.



Excellent review of the signature line, thank you for sharing your thoughts on it. Personally I had a hard time deciding between the Cadmus or Ares S with the mest mkii. For me it came down to source and the amp used well testing the prototypes. Curious to hear how Cadmus will sound with the ares ii vs Shanling M6 pro 21.

Both are great starter cables imho, before testing the prototypes I went the route of buying cables off of Aliexpress and agree it can be hit or miss on quality. 

Interesting that you noticed differences btw the prototypes and the official release since @saldsald reported the same thing. It sound like it a improvement so that’s a relief. Hopefully once they ship out the rest of the signature cables we will get more feedback on any changes. Of course audio memory is horrible honestly I think you are the most likely to notice changes since you have both prototypes and finished product.


----------



## twister6

Ufanco said:


> Excellent review of the signature line, thank you for sharing your thoughts on it. Personally I had a hard time deciding between the Cadmus or Ares S with the mest mkii. For me it came down to source and the amp used well testing the prototypes. Curious to hear how Cadmus will sound with the ares ii vs Shanling M6 pro 21.
> 
> Both are great starter cables imho, before testing the prototypes I went the route of buying cables off of Aliexpress and agree it can be hit or miss on quality.
> 
> Interesting that you noticed differences btw the prototypes and the official release since @saldsald reported the same thing. It sound like it a improvement so that’s a relief. Hopefully once they ship out the rest of the signature cables we will get more feedback on any changes. Of course audio memory is horrible honestly I think you are the most likely to notice changes since you have both prototypes and finished product.



The deal with headphone plugs is a real thing.  Back in the days when EA introduced their PSquared plug (Palladium x Platinum), I received exactly the same cable with the only difference of a standard vs PSquared connector, and was able to tell them apart in a double blind test conducted by my wife who, along with my kids, thinks I'm nuts   My only explanation is that it has something to do with a change in impedance and how it affects the perception of the sound.


----------



## klyzon

Special thanks to @EffectAudio for fixing my Horus with my left channel cutting out a couple of weeks back


----------



## Gavin C4

Shawnb said:


> I want a bit crazy on cables this week. Sent my Code 51's to get reterminated in ConX & TermX, couldn't stand the wait so I snagged a Leo II 8w from the classifieds and then couldn't help myself when I saw a Code 51 LE model and grabbed that as well.


Wow you are a really huge fan of EA with multiple totl cables. You can enjoy all of them as they have very different signature. Pair them of different IEM for different effect.





The new series of Effect Audio cable is extremely popular and have a huge demand. First batches has been sweeped in a heart beat. EA must be keeping up with their production. Those who are waiting, you can be sure that these new cables definitely worth the wait as they have amazing level of performance.


DrewVz said:


> I'm feeling a bit misled by EA. I went through the whole cable testing process and was told they would ship out the production models last month. Here we are a month later and not a peep from EA. I don't mind spending my time to help out with some reviews, but when the company fails to follow through on their word, it rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Shawnb

Gavin C4 said:


> Wow you are a really huge fan of EA with multiple totl cables. You can enjoy all of them as they have very different signature. Pair them of different IEM for different effect.



Does the Final Edition of the Code 51 sound different from the normal one? Am looking forward to comparing the differences between the Leo II 8w and the Code 51.


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Gavin C4 said:


> Wow you are a really huge fan of EA with multiple totl cables. You can enjoy all of them as they have very different signature. Pair them of different IEM for different effect.
> 
> 
> 
> The new series of Effect Audio cable is extremely popular and have a huge demand. First batches has been sweeped in a heart beat. EA must be keeping up with their production. Those who are waiting, you can be sure that these new cables definitely worth the wait as they have amazing level of performance.





Gavin C4 said:


> Wow you are a really huge fan of EA with multiple totl cables. You can enjoy all of them as they have very different signature. Pair them of different IEM for different effect.
> 
> 
> 
> The new series of Effect Audio cable is extremely popular and have a huge demand. First batches has been sweeped in a heart beat. EA must be keeping up with their production. Those who are waiting, you can be sure that these new cables definitely worth the wait as they have amazing level of performance.


What DAP is that? It looks so slim and sleek.


----------



## Gavin C4

AlexxxAA85 said:


> What DAP is that? It looks so slim and sleek.



iBasso DX160


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Gavin C4 said:


> iBasso DX160


Nice! Thanks!


----------



## Shawnb

I'm pushing to see if I can get my pair of Code 51's bespoke into an 8w model. Saying no atm but I'm not accepting that answer and hope I can change their minds.


----------



## Ufanco (Jul 20, 2022)

Not sure if everyone noticed but looks like Audio46 now has the signature line in stock and is ready to ship. Hopefully, that means they're close to fulfilling the backlog of orders. 

I know it’s been frustrating to wait weeks for these cables, but as a prototype tester, I can say they're worth the wait. Jordan mentioned last week that we should be getting a update in 2 weeks. Looking forward to it being about shipping and not another delay. 

Little worried about the termination issue causing a delay but I’ll rather have to wait longer than receive a defective cable.


----------



## Bosk

twister6 said:


> A lot of work went into this write up, and hope you guys/gals enjoy it and find useful.  Here is my detailed review/comparison of EA Signature Series cables.


Terrific review as usual Twister, I've long since committed the half-imagined Rorschach patterns of your TOTL marble benchtop to memory.

My Ares S arrived last week and my impressions line up with yours. Despite not being sold on the size & heft of the Y-split, every other aspect has impressed me and you're right about this new line of cables being very easy to recommend. Silver, palladium & other fancy materials grab all the attention but I find it very hard to go wrong with a quality copper cable. Silver's prettier though.


----------



## Shawnb (Jul 21, 2022)

Tracking shows my Code 51’s as delivered yet EA claims they never received it. 
Am freaking out a bit atm

This is the correct address?
110 Lorong 23 Geylang, #06-01, Victory Centre, Singapore 388410


----------



## Suyang

Shawnb said:


> Tracking shows my Code 51’s as delivered yet EA claims they never received it.
> Am freaking out a bit atm
> 
> This is the correct address?
> 110 Lorong 23 Geylang, #06-01, Victory Centre, Singapore 388410


Hi Shawn,

We have found your cable, will get the work done and send back to you at soonest.

For ALL,

We are moving from the old address to the new address, please ship to the below address for any repair or upgrade.

At the time being, we have the access for both location, so if you happened to ship to the OLD address just let us know

[Experiential Centre & Customer Care]
61 Ubi Road 1 #03- 24 Oxley Bizhub Singapore 408727

Regards,
Suyang


----------



## Shawnb

Suyang said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> We have found your cable, will get the work done and send back to you at soonest.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much. Very happy it was found.

Now let's talk about making an 8 wire Code 51


----------



## Shawnb

This is going to be a hard choice


----------



## warrenpchi

Shawnb said:


> This is going to be a hard choice



Wish I could help but I've never heard Code 51.


----------



## twister6

Shawnb said:


> This is going to be a hard choice



I have compared C51 vs Leo II octa back in happy pre-covid days


----------



## Shawnb

twister6 said:


> I have compared C51 vs Leo II octa back in happy pre-covid days



That review heavily affected my decision in buying both. I really just grabbed the Leo since my original Code 51 is being reterminated. Then I couldn’t help myself when I saw a FE edition and snagged that as well. 
Difficult part is matching with my IEM’s since the company is hated so very few if any reviews on them.


----------



## Alson Chua

Guys, new cable generally needs how many hours to burn in? Wasn't quite impressed with the new ERO S the sense of space/air and width and depth compared to my old Symphonym Hakone UPOCC Silver/Copper Cable. I've done about 15 hours burned in.


----------



## Deferenz

Alson Chua said:


> Guys, new cable generally needs how many hours to burn in? Wasn't quite impressed with the new ERO S the sense of space/air and width and depth compared to my old Symphonym Hakone UPOCC Silver/Copper Cable. I've done about 15 hours burned in.


I normally burn in a cable for 100 hours.


----------



## twister6

Alson Chua said:


> Guys, new cable generally needs how many hours to burn in? Wasn't quite impressed with the new ERO S the sense of space/air and width and depth compared to my old Symphonym Hakone UPOCC Silver/Copper Cable. I've done about 15 hours burned in.



What iem and dap are you pairing it with? Just curious.


----------



## Alson Chua

twister6 said:


> What iem and dap are you pairing it with? Just curious.


Canary and sp2k


----------



## Alson Chua

Deferenz said:


> I normally burn in a cable for 100 hours.


100 hours!? lol


----------



## Deferenz

Alson Chua said:


> 100 hours!? lol


It’s up to you of course how much burn in time you give it. I tend to use 100hrs with a lot of the gear I have.


----------



## Wouden (Jul 24, 2022)

Can someone recommend me which would be a better combination with the campfire audio Dorado 2020? Cadmus audio effect or Eros S or some other cable, my budget is $350, my current source is a shanling m6 pro 21. Currently I already own an Ares II+ and want to upgrade.


----------



## twister6

Wouden said:


> Can someone recommend me which would be a better combination with the campfire audio Dorado 2020? Cadmus audio effect or Eros S or some other cable, my budget is $350, my current source is a shanling m6 pro 21. Currently I already own an Ares II+ and want to upgrade.



I don't have Dorado, but familiar with Vega which has a darker lo-res tuning, and Dorado FR is very close to Vega.  But, regardless of the tuning, Campfire IEMs usually come with their own SPC stock cable, and while no silver-plated copper sounds the same, Cadmus might give you a closer tonality to a stock cable, and some reduction in bass impact along with better control of the bass.  If you tried Ares II and want to upgrade, I think Eros S would make more sense.  M6 Pro 21 is a warmer source, Ares S is a warmer cable, Cadmus might kill Dorado sub-bass, Eros S _should_ pair up the best out of these three.


----------



## Shawnb

Code 51 bespoke with Chiron 4w.... I can't wait.


----------



## Shawnb

warrenpchi said:


> Wish I could help but I've never heard Code 51.



It really wasn't much of a choice. The Leo is nice and all, like a Cloudy day with patches of sun, whereas the Code 51 takes the clouds away. I'm just a layman in the audiophile world so I'm not an elegant enough to know the words to compare them. 

It's going to be interesting to see how a bespoke one can compare to the new flagships




Alson Chua said:


> 100 hours!? lol



I normally do 250+ for DAP/IEM's


----------



## warrenpchi

Shawnb said:


> since the company is hated



lol wut? 



Shawnb said:


> It really wasn't much of a choice. The Leo is nice and all, like a Cloudy day with patches of sun, whereas the Code 51 takes the clouds away. I'm just a layman in the audiophile world so I'm not an elegant enough to know the words to compare them.



No no, I understand what you're saying.   You're trying to lift as many veils as possible, prioritizing transparency above all else.



Shawnb said:


> Code 51 bespoke with Chiron 4w.... I can't wait.



Yeah, I think you made a good decision there.  The Chiron (8W in my case) is very transparent.  Using four Chiron wires to turn your Code 51 into an 8W cable sounds like the right move.


----------



## justanut

Alson Chua said:


> Guys, new cable generally needs how many hours to burn in? Wasn't quite impressed with the new ERO S the sense of space/air and width and depth compared to my old Symphonym Hakone UPOCC Silver/Copper Cable. I've done about 15 hours burned in.


NA cables are really well built and Hakone is on a high level material wise... doesn't feel like an upgrade IMO..


----------



## Shawnb

warrenpchi said:


> lol wut?



My IEM's are from Light Harmonic. Go look them up and you'll understand why


----------



## warrenpchi

Shawnb said:


> My IEM's are from Light Harmonic. Go look them up and you'll understand why



OHHHHH... I thought you meant EA. 🤣


----------



## Shawnb

warrenpchi said:


> OHHHHH... I thought you meant EA. 🤣



Lol no.


----------



## Alson Chua

justanut said:


> NA cables are really well built and Hakone is on a high level material wise... doesn't feel like an upgrade IMO..


Yeah I thought so too.. being a 4 wire cable (Hakone) yet the space/depth/air is better than a 8 wire (ERO S) it’s definitely not upgrade if not is a downgrade haha. The ERO S is not a cable that just has everything more. One noticeable between this 2 cable is ERO S just bring everything more forward.


----------



## Suyang

Alson Chua said:


> Yeah I thought so too.. being a 4 wire cable (Hakone) yet the space/depth/air is better than a 8 wire (ERO S) it’s definitely not upgrade if not is a downgrade haha. The ERO S is not a cable that just has everything more. One noticeable between this 2 cable is ERO S just bring everything more forward.


Hi Alson,

I would suggest to gives Eros S more hours to burn in, as normally 20-40hrs is recommended.

As Eros S shines in the soundstage, body and resolution in the Signature Series. If you are looking for a cable that has greater soundstage, we do have some other offerings, come to our experience center to audition more

Regards,
Suyang


----------



## warrenpchi

Suyang said:


> If you are looking for a cable that has greater soundstage, we do have some other offerings, come to our experience center to audition more



The Centurion is amazing!


----------



## Shawnb

warrenpchi said:


> The Centurion is amazing!



I hope I don’t regret not getting the Centurion.


----------



## warrenpchi

Shawnb said:


> Lol no.



I was so confused, not to mention astounded (as in _that dude's got some balls to say that in this thread of all places_ 🤣).



Shawnb said:


> I hope I don’t regret not getting the Centurion.



Since the odds of there ever being a bespoke Code 51 + Centurion cable is exceedingly low, how would you ever know?  Ignorance may be bliss here.


----------



## Shawnb

warrenpchi said:


> I was so confused, not to mention astounded (as in _that dude's got some balls to say that in this thread of all places_ 🤣).
> 
> 
> 
> Since the odds of there ever being a bespoke Code 51 + Centurion cable is exceedingly low, how would you ever know?  Ignorance may be bliss here.




I would of jumped all over a chance to bespoke with the Centurion.


----------



## warrenpchi

Shawnb said:


> I would of jumped all over a chance to bespoke with the Centurion.



That wasn't a possibility though right?


----------



## Shawnb

warrenpchi said:


> That wasn't a possibility though right?



Not that I’m aware of. Seem EA will only go as high as a 8w cable, since the Centurion is already 8w I don’t think it was an option.


----------



## warrenpchi

Shawnb said:


> Not that I’m aware of. Seem EA will only go as high as a 8w cable, since the Centurion is already 8w I don’t think it was an option.



Right, so I guess it's a good thing that you won't have to agonize about something that cannot be... unless... unless you can somehow convince them to use 4W of Centurion instead?


----------



## klyzon

klyzon said:


> Special thanks to @EffectAudio for fixing my Horus with my left channel cutting out a couple of weeks back


@EffectAudio seems like a different size 2 pin socket for the right side was used. Tried to use my custom Phantoms and Legend X 5 mins ago and just realize it doesn't fit into the recessed socket on the right side...


----------



## warrenpchi

klyzon said:


> @EffectAudio seems like a different size 2 pin socket for the right side was used. Tried to use my custom Phantoms and Legend X 5 mins ago and just realize it doesn't fit into the recessed socket on the right side...



Weird… Centurion via ConX seems to fit into the right side of my Phantom CIEM okay.


----------



## klyzon (Jul 26, 2022)

warrenpchi said:


> Weird… Centurion via ConX seems to fit into the right side of my Phantom CIEM okay.


Yea my Horus fit fine previously. Sent it in for repair since the left side had cut off issues and asked to fix the right side cause the silver case was coming loose.

Horus was tethered to my u12t before so didn’t notice the fit issues till now cause I was cable swapping for my phantoms. Initially thought it was my phantoms but it was the same issue on my legend x

Added pics for clarity

The one on the bottom is slighty bigger, hence unable to fit into recessed slots. Second pic is the maximum depth I can insert on the left as compared to the right


----------



## warrenpchi

Ah, I see.  Might need to send it in again then?


----------



## klyzon

warrenpchi said:


> Ah, I see.  Might need to send it in again then?


waiting for their reply. Hopefully they’ll replace the barrel


----------



## Suyang

klyzon said:


> Yea my Horus fit fine previously. Sent it in for repair since the left side had cut off issues and asked to fix the right side cause the silver case was coming loose.
> 
> Horus was tethered to my u12t before so didn’t notice the fit issues till now cause I was cable swapping for my phantoms. Initially thought it was my phantoms but it was the same issue on my legend x
> 
> ...


Hi Klyzon,

Sorry to hear that, please send in to info@effectaudio.com, we will take care of that.

Regards,
Suyang


----------



## Shawnb

warrenpchi said:


> Right, so I guess it's a good thing that you won't have to agonize about something that cannot be... unless... unless you can somehow convince them to use 4W of Centurion instead?



Now you have me imagining all the different bespoke options...  Centurion/Chiron bespoke would be a very interesting combo. 

What I truly wanted was an 8w Code 51... I hope someday.


----------



## JordonEA

Hey guys! We will be exhibiting at Canjam London this weekend at booth E2! We will bring along a couple of new stuff for yall to try 😉 (1 new Pure Silver Cable and 1 Collab product with Elysian Acoustic Labs 🤓). 

I will also be throwing in all the demos I can find into my luggage - Flagship and Signature Series included 😬Oh yes! There will also be promotions, free gifts and daily giveaways too 🎉🎉 So do come by our booth to give our products a try! I'll be there with my colleague Heley, say Hi to us! 

- Jordon


----------



## PokerFaze (Jul 27, 2022)

Having tried the P37 and P38 during the prototype period, or finally revealed as the Cadmus and Ares S, I was excited to give the Eros S a go, and boy did it not disappoint.

The cable has a unique texture akin to the Chiron, and is extremely supple and pliable. The final hardware really complements the look of the grayscale cable and seals the premium package of the cable.

Hooking it up to my U18s, which already has incredible staging and resolution, the Eros S enhances that further, making the soundstage even more expansive and layered, bringing out microdetails to the forefront.

The cable is still fresh so I'll be listening to it a lot more before popping more detailed impressions but I am blown away just by the fact alone that this is just $299. The price-defying auditory performance, 8-wire configuration, premium hardware and feel of the cable, the impeccable build quality that we have come to know and love from Effect Audio, and I haven't even mentioned the packaging and unboxing experience yet! They even managed to squeeze in budget to include a cleverly designed carrying case.

Shout out to @JordonEA for giving me the opportunity to experience the Signature series - I think you have a winner here in the new series!


----------



## Shawnb

What’s the expected turnaround for bespoke service?


----------



## Tomm11

Got notice a couple days ago that my Cadmus has shipped.  Got notice today that expected delivery is next Tuesday.
This is the comp. cable I am receiving for taking part in the launch.

I would like to thank the team at Effect Audio once again for the invitation to take part and for the cable.

When Cadmus arrives ... it's heading straight to a reunification with Timeless.


----------



## JordonEA

Good morning beautiful Abu Dhabi! We are halfway there to London! Can't wait for Canjam y'all! 😎🎉






Shawnb said:


> What’s the expected turnaround for bespoke service?


Hi @Shawnb , it depends on the availability of the materials 😃 Do send in an email to our team at info@effectaudio.com for more details! They will be able to help advise accordingly!



Tomm11 said:


> Got notice a couple days ago that my Cadmus has shipped.  Got notice today that expected delivery is next Tuesday.
> This is the comp. cable I am receiving for taking part in the launch.
> 
> I would like to thank the team at Effect Audio once again for the invitation to take part and for the cable.
> ...


Cheers!! I'm sure you will love the unboxing experience too 🎉🤩

- Jordon


----------



## Shawnb (Jul 29, 2022)

JordonEA said:


> Hey guys! We will be exhibiting at Canjam London this weekend at booth E2! We will bring along a couple of new stuff for yall to try 😉 (1 new Pure Silver Cable and 1 Collab product with Elysian Acoustic Labs 🤓).
> 
> I will also be throwing in all the demos I can find into my luggage - Flagship and Signature Series included 😬Oh yes! There will also be promotions, free gifts and daily giveaways too 🎉🎉 So do come by our booth to give our products a try! I'll be there with my colleague Heley, say Hi to us!
> 
> - Jordon




How does this new Cleopatra sound compared to the original and will it also have an 8w version?

An no worries, already in contact with support. Bespokeing my Code 51 with the Chiron 4w, something that amazing doesn't happen overnight. It's still early in the process so I'm content to wait for now, besides you must have lots going on with CanJam this weekend, I'm just eager. The anticipation is  building though, am really looking forward to how this can improve or enhance the Code 51.

I'm lucky I have a backup to keep me happy.


----------



## NovaFlyer

warrenpchi said:


> Weird… Centurion via ConX seems to fit into the right side of my Phantom CIEM okay.


How do you like the Centurion with the Phantoms?  I've been using a Leo II Octa, and love it.  I also use the Leo II with my LX and it's great there as well.


----------



## warrenpchi

NovaFlyer said:


> How do you like the Centurion with the Phantoms?  I've been using a Leo II Octa, and love it.  I also use the Leo II with my LX and it's great there as well.



It's waayyyy overkill.   The Phantom pairs well-enough with my Leo II (4W) already... and now that I think about it, the Phantom with Eros S was pretty darned good.  I think that's a good sweet spot in terms of bang for the buck with the Phantom.


----------



## Ufanco (Jul 29, 2022)

Tomm11 said:


> Got notice a couple of days ago that my Cadmus has shipped.  Got notice today that the expected delivery is next Tuesday.
> This is the comp. cable I am receiving for taking part in the launch.
> 
> I would like to thank the team at Effect Audio once again for the invitation to take part and for the cable.
> ...



Mine also shipped and excepted delivery also is Tuesday. It is going to be connected to the Mest Mkii and will begin the burn-in process. Looking forward to hearing and seeing the finished product.

Thanks, UM for the opportunity to be part of this experiment of testing unknown prototypes. Enjoyed it and the gift cable was a nice bonus.


----------



## Gavin C4

Effect Audio Cadmus is a very well balanced cable. Both vocals and instruments haa equal amount of focus and sparkes added on top for enjoyment. Huge bang for the buck.


----------



## Tomm11

Gavin C4 said:


> Effect Audio Cadmus is a very well balanced cable. Both vocals and instruments haa equal amount of focus and sparkes added on top for enjoyment. Huge bang for the buck.


What DAP is that?


----------



## Gavin C4

Tomm11 said:


> What DAP is that?


P6 Pro from Luxury and Precision


----------



## Tomm11

Gavin C4 said:


> P6 Pro from Luxury and Precision


Nice.  Didn't recognize it, only seen photos of it with a black housing.


----------



## klyzon

warrenpchi said:


> It's waayyyy overkill.   The Phantom pairs well-enough with my Leo II (4W) already... and now that I think about it, the Phantom with Eros S was pretty darned good.  I think that's a good sweet spot in terms of bang for the buck with the Phantom.


I actually just shifted my Horus to pair with the Phantom and I'm pleasantly surprised after my Phantom being on Lionheart for the longest time. Clears up the mids and resolution and imaging was boosted slightly. Special thanks to @EffectAudio again for fixing the larger sized barrel on my Horus


----------



## Deferenz

I enjoyed my time today at Effect Audio’s booth at Canjam, listening to the new Cleopatra 2 demo units. There’s both 4 wire and 8 wire to choose from. Thanks to @JordonEA who patiently let me sit there listening for what must have been an hour or more!


----------



## Gavin C4

We are all ready for the new Cleo S cable. It is actually a really lush silver cable compared to the Original Cleo. Vocals have great density while the signature still maintains the quality of a silver cable. It has a really wide sound stage and the bass is actually really powerful but extremely clean.


----------



## andrewfiren

Can someone recommend me which cable can tighten Erlkonig's bass while maintaining the thickness of vocals?


----------



## Deferenz

andrewfiren said:


> Can someone recommend me which cable can tighten Erlkonig's bass while maintaining the thickness of vocals?


You could try the new Ares S. I have the Phonix, said by VE to be the next evolution of Erlkonig, and that cable did what you are asking.


----------



## Frankie D

andrewfiren said:


> Can someone recommend me which cable can tighten Erlkonig's bass while maintaining the thickness of vocals?


PW1950’s will provide that for you.  A less expensive solution would be the cable that comes with the LE version which is also excellent. It is all silver and sounds great.  You might want to ask VE who made that cable for them.


----------



## Frankie D

Frankie D said:


> PW1950’s will provide that for you.  A less expensive solution would be the cable that comes with the LE version which is also excellent. It is all silver and sounds great.  You might want to ask VE who made that cable for them.


I forgot this was the Effect Audio Thread.  Leo II should also provide what you are looking for, but not sure it will sound better than the cable that came with the LE version of the Erlk.  I have never used it on my Erlk.


----------



## Suyang

andrewfiren said:


> Can someone recommend me which cable can tighten Erlkonig's bass while maintaining the thickness of vocals?


Give a try of Cleo II and Cleo II octa at our Booth in HK AV show, if you happen to pop by. The pairing is great with both EK and Phonix to have a sonic improvement base on its original sound signature.

Suyang


----------



## justanut

twister6 said:


>


Just got my Eros S and realised there's no strain relief out of the plug.. thought was just mine but yeah I see your pics to not have them either. All my other cables have it, which is strange and worrisome cos there is some sharp edges to the plug and I have to see how this affects durability in the long run.

Might just unscrew it and slap on my own heat shrink, but a surprising omission (is that a norm for EA? or I'm just weird to have it on all my other cheap and relatively expensive cables?)


----------



## Shawnb

Excited to hear my bespoke cable will ship out by the end of the week. A little disappointed as I thought I’d be more involved or least be updated more along the way. 
Have had no input in the design or any idea how it’ll look.
Hopefully it turns out amazing, just wish there was more communication along the way


----------



## warrenpchi

If you're worried about it being ugly, I think it's worth remembering that we're talking about Effect Audio here.  🤣


----------



## Shawnb

warrenpchi said:


> If you're worried about it being ugly, I think it's worth remembering that we're talking about Effect Audio here.  🤣



Oh no, not concerned with that at all. Just want to see how it turned out since the Code51 is more silver and the Chiron is a darker sleeve. 

The website just describes the bespoke process as more involved. I never heard anything once I decided on the Chiron and paid the invoice.
Never contacted with any consultant. There was no planing or sharing of the design.  No discussion on anything. No input on finding the best combo. 
The website describes a whole different experience then I got. 

Just expected more.


----------



## warrenpchi

Ah, okay I gotcha.


----------



## andrewfiren

Deferenz said:


> You could try the new Ares S. I have the Phonix, said by VE to be the next evolution of Erlkonig, and that cable did what you are asking.


I had tried Ares II before, and find the bass is too much for me! Haven't tried Ares S though!


----------



## andrewfiren

Frankie D said:


> I forgot this was the Effect Audio Thread.  Leo II should also provide what you are looking for, but not sure it will sound better than the cable that came with the LE version of the Erlk.  I have never used it on my Erlk.


How about Code 51?


----------



## andrewfiren

Suyang said:


> Give a try of Cleo II and Cleo II octa at our Booth in HK AV show, if you happen to pop by. The pairing is great with both EK and Phonix to have a sonic improvement base on its original sound signature.
> 
> Suyang


I have planned to go there on the first day of the show this coming Friday! Thanks for your suggestion, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Kerouac

Some time ago I referred to the (Joni Mitchell) song lyrics: ''_Don't it always seem to go. That you don't know what you got 'til it's gone_''

Well, today is a happy day and I totally remember now, what I've missed since then...





Seriously, I'm just completely blown away (again) by the quality of these wonderful new Signature cables  




Unboxing experience, design, craftmanship & (most important) sound quality are simply top-notch!!!


----------



## Shawnb

warrenpchi said:


> Ah, okay I gotcha.



I think it's mostly just nerves on how it'll turn out. Specially in how it'll look, as I'm sure it'll sound good. Just very curious how the sleeving of two will match
Burn in will be interesting as the Code 51 has 100+ hours on it.


----------



## sunnyslhf

Shawnb said:


> How does this new Cleopatra sound compared to the original and will it also have an 8w version?
> 
> An no worries, already in contact with support. Bespokeing my Code 51 with the Chiron 4w, something that amazing doesn't happen overnight. It's still early in the process so I'm content to wait for now, besides you must have lots going on with CanJam this weekend, I'm just eager. The anticipation is  building though, am really looking forward to how this can improve or enhance the Code 51.
> 
> I'm lucky I have a backup to keep me happy.



Code51 + Chiron . An interesting combination. Wait for your sharing when you receive it later.


----------



## Shawnb

sunnyslhf said:


> Code51 + Chiron . An interesting combination. Wait for your sharing when you receive it later.



I already know I won't come close to doing it justice. I eager to see how it compares to the regular 51 and how much difference there is.


----------



## Frankie D

andrewfiren said:


> How about Code 51?


That should work.  What you do not want is a cable that adds too much smoothing to the sound as the ERLK already is a bit warm with heavy note weight.


----------



## Shawnb

Gotta say it turned out more beautiful then I imagined


----------



## kevin638880

Absolutely loved the Chiron with the Phonix, magnifies's Phonix's strengths to 11. Some might find it too thick and smooth tho and in general I think Centurion is a more versatile pairing with added energy and sparkle in the treble, and with a bit more subbass presence. Chiron has a more neutral treble/subbass and is basically for pure vocal bliss without sacrificing any technical ability over the Centurion (it is literally the same in terms of imaging and soundstage size).


----------



## andrewfiren

Frankie D said:


> That should work.  What you do not want is a cable that adds too much smoothing to the sound as the ERLK already is a bit warm with heavy note weight.


Exactly!


----------



## andrewfiren

I love Elysium's bass, which is tight and fast!


----------



## Shawnb

Bespoke cable has already shipped. I'm really impressed with the turn around.


----------



## Deferenz

kevin638880 said:


> Absolutely loved the Chiron with the Phonix, magnifies's Phonix's strengths to 11. Some might find it too thick and smooth tho and in general I think Centurion is a more versatile pairing with added energy and sparkle in the treble, and with a bit more subbass presence. Chiron has a more neutral treble/subbass and is basically for pure vocal bliss without sacrificing any technical ability over the Centurion (it is literally the same in terms of imaging and soundstage size).


Was this Chiron 4w or 8w?


----------



## holsen

Look who got mail.....  Aries S, Cadmus and Eros S in the house!
And I concur the packaging is 2nd to none.  THe accessories are ( cable case) is outstanding and actually useful and the cable aesthetics are beautiful.  More importantly they sound terrific.   The Aries S is going straight onto my EJ07M to beef up the bottom end.   The Cadmus is is going onto my MEXT to pull out the finest details and de-emphasize the bottom end without mitigating it and Eros S has been resrved for my incoming IMR EDP ACE to pull the best from the ADLC DD & Planar!  

Excited!  Thank you EA!


----------



## Ufanco (Aug 2, 2022)

holsen said:


> Look who got mail.....  Aries S, Cadmus and Eros S in the house!
> And I concur the packaging is 2nd to none.  THe accessories are ( cable case) is outstanding and actually useful and the cable aesthetics are beautiful.  More importantly they sound terrific.   The Aries S is going straight onto my EJ07M to beef up the bottom end.   The Cadmus is is going onto my MEXT to pull out the finest details and de-emphasize the bottom end without mitigating it and Eros S has been resrved for my incoming IMR EDP ACE to pull the best from the ADLC DD & Planar!
> 
> Excited!  Thank you EA!



I also received my Cadmus cable today. Completely agree the packaging and accessories are top-notch. Includes a cable case that I will use instead of being tossed in the drawer of misfits and ugly cases. Compared to the prototype it is a better quality construction.
The connections are high quality and I like how well this cable look matches with the mest mkii. The chin clinch design works great and overall the cable looks and feels like a much higher-priced cable. 
Hooked it up to begin the burn-in and decided to give it a listen, even without burning it in I can tell it’s going sound great. The synergy with the R2R Dac, and a tube amp is perfect. The silver in the cable balances the warmth from the tubes and produces an excellent sound.
Going experiment once the cable is burned in with different tubes. With adding the Cadmus the system sounds even better. I added the Ares ii Dac since the prototype testing so hard to compare the differences. 
Thanks again effect audio and special thanks to @jordan for keeping me informed on cable status.


----------



## kevin638880

Deferenz said:


> Was this Chiron 4w or 8w?


8w, didn't even know there's a 4w version until now...have been offline for a while just to enjoy my stuff.


----------



## Suyang

kevin638880 said:


> 8w, didn't even know there's a 4w version until now...have been offline for a while just to enjoy my stuff.


Standalone 4W version is available, as well as configurable bespoke option with multiple wires. 

Soon we will be releasing 2 recommended bespoke options, if you are happen to visit HK AV show, please come to B02 and we will be exhibiting them at the show.

Suyang


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 3, 2022)

Cadmus is a really special cable alone and it is totally worth it to add in more personality with the bespoke service. Adding Mars and OFC 4.4 to the mix, adds more density with a lusher mid-range. The highs are just as detailed with a slight golden color smoothness.


----------



## Shawnb

Suyang said:


> Standalone 4W version is available, as well as configurable bespoke option with multiple wires.
> 
> Soon we will be releasing 2 recommended bespoke options, if you are happen to visit HK AV show, please come to B02 and we will be exhibiting them at the show.
> 
> Suyang



I'll let you know if you can add the Code 51 as one of those recommended options... Waiting is the worst part of this hobby.


----------



## justanut

Not hearing much of a change to burning in the EROS S after 20hrs. Not worse than the original Acoustune ARS153 so I guess that’s a good thing?

Still unsure about not having strain relief - ordered some heat shrinks for USB cables and plan to install them later.


----------



## Deferenz

My Cadmus has arrived. Initial impressions just looking at the box is that it seems high quality. I’m working right now, but I’ll do the unboxing later.


----------



## Suyang

justanut said:


> Not hearing much of a change to burning in the EROS S after 20hrs. Not worse than the original Acoustune ARS153 so I guess that’s a good thing?
> 
> Still unsure about not having strain relief - ordered some heat shrinks for USB cables and plan to install them later.


Hi Justanut,

The connectors are built with r-shape to avoid cutting wire issue, these details are considered when we design the parts and to avoid using heat shrink to destroy the aesthetics.

Suyang


----------



## justanut

Suyang said:


> Hi Justanut,
> 
> The connectors are built with r-shape to avoid cutting wire issue, these details are considered when we design the parts and to avoid using heat shrink to destroy the aesthetics.
> 
> Suyang


Good to hear! However I'm already getting bends at where the cable exits the connectors from walking about with the DAP in my pocket. Will continue to monitor it.


----------



## Deferenz

You get a nice unboxing experience with the Signature series. Definitely feels like a premium product. In the box you get the cable with buttoned clip and a protective case. There is also a small booklet that tells you about the series, but it does so in a fun way as though you are being spoken to directly. I’m now off to set up my station to begin the 100hs burn in…


----------



## andrewfiren

Suyang said:


> Give a try of Cleo II and Cleo II octa at our Booth in HK AV show, if you happen to pop by. The pairing is great with both EK and Phonix to have a sonic improvement base on its original sound signature.
> 
> Suyang


Have tried Cleo II today in AV show!

To be honest, I'm a not a fan of pure silver cable, but this cable makes me change my mind! No sibilance nor harshness at all! The bass is fast and punchy, while maintaining the mid's thickness!


----------



## Deferenz

andrewfiren said:


> Have tried Cleo II today in AV show!
> 
> To be honest, I'm a not a fan of pure silver cable, but this cable makes me change my mind! No sibilance nor harshness at all! The bass is fast and punchy, while maintaining the mid's thickness!


Did you try both the 4w and the 8w?


----------



## andrewfiren

Suyang said:


> Standalone 4W version is available, as well as configurable bespoke option with multiple wires.
> 
> Soon we will be releasing 2 recommended bespoke options, if you are happen to visit HK AV show, please come to B02 and we will be exhibiting them at the show.
> 
> Suyang


Will 4w version be available in HK?
Can't see its demo in AV show, only 8w version is seen!
What's the difference between Chiron and Code 51? Can't do A/B testing today as Code 51 was not shown in the booth......


----------



## andrewfiren

Deferenz said:


> Did you try both the 4w and the 8w?


yup!


----------



## andrewfiren

kevin638880 said:


> Absolutely loved the Chiron with the Phonix, magnifies's Phonix's strengths to 11. Some might find it too thick and smooth tho and in general I think Centurion is a more versatile pairing with added energy and sparkle in the treble, and with a bit more subbass presence. Chiron has a more neutral treble/subbass and is basically for pure vocal bliss without sacrificing any technical ability over the Centurion (it is literally the same in terms of imaging and soundstage size).


I also love Chiron more than Centurion when paired with my Erlkonig! 
Can hear some harshness in certain songs with Centurion, especially female vocals!


----------



## Shawnb

andrewfiren said:


> Will 4w version be available in HK?
> Can't see its demo in AV show, only 8w version is seen!
> What's the difference between Chiron and Code 51? Can't do A/B testing today as Code 51 was not shown in the booth......



Code 51 was more of a limited edition cable and isn't made anymore

This is one of the best comparisons



SeeSax said:


> Long-time EA fan here with many, many (too many) cables in my collection, and I had the pleasure of listening to the Chiron and Mamba recently and got to compare with my Centurion and Code 51. Quick comparison below!
> 
> Just a quick note that for this comparison, I used the Cayin N8ii DAP on P+ with Class AB with the Aroma Audio Jewel IEMs. Pretty safe to say that this combination can highlight differences in cables with the best of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewfiren

Shawnb said:


> Code 51 was more of a limited edition cable and isn't made anymore
> 
> This is one of the best comparisons


thx bro!


----------



## Shawnb

I miss not grabbing a Mamba when I got a chance, that would of been a nice cable to bespoke.


----------



## Shawnb

Pictures doesn’t do justice to how beautiful this looks.


----------



## Ufanco

andrewfiren said:


> Have tried Cleo II today in AV show!
> 
> To be honest, I'm a not a fan of pure silver cable, but this cable makes me change my mind! No sibilance nor harshness at all! The bass is fast and punchy, while maintaining the mid's thickness!



Interesting I haven’t tried a high-quality silver cable yet. I do have a solid silver cable from another manufacturer and didn't like the brightness, might just be because it wasn't that great of quality. Like what I’m hearing about the Cleopatra ii I heard there designed to work with multi-drive BA iem’s so sounds right up my alley. 

Hopefully, I’ll get a chance to hear a good quality silver cable in the future. Due to unforeseen circumstances, I will have much more time to listen to music it's not an ideal reason but is what it is.


----------



## justanut

Shawnb said:


> Pictures doesn’t do justice to how beautiful this looks.


Handsome cables!


----------



## Shawnb

I really only have two complaints with the cables, not a fan of how the connectors can be unscrewed and had nothing but issues with that and my old 2.5mm connector, and the splitters aren't wide enough for the 8w models so I can hardly move it if at all. This is an issue with the bespoke one and Leo II 8w. 

Otherwise I'm still adjusting to the differences, the Chiron has really changed the sound signature. The bass is deeper and has more thump to it, there's more range and detail, but it's nowhere as bright as it was but is a warmer sound, bottom and middle has been enhanced while the highs have been dampened. Vocally I think it's a bit more natural.
Some of the changes are subtle and some like the bass and less bright are very pronounced. It makes me really want to hear what a Chiron sounds like on it's own. 
I can't stop gushing over the look and feel of the cable. The colors compliment each other so well, plus the Code 51 sleeve is smooth while the Chiron is a bit rougher so this makes the feel of it on another level. I'm really a fan of an 8w over the 4w.


----------



## CrocodileDundee (Aug 7, 2022)

Deferenz said:


> You get a nice unboxing experience with the Signature series. Definitely feels like a premium product. In the box you get the cable with buttoned clip and a protective case. There is also a small booklet that tells you about the series, but it does so in a fun way as though you are being spoken to directly. I’m now off to set up my station to begin the 100hs burn in…


Can’t wait to get my Cadmus and Ares… my A12t and LX are anxiously waiting.


----------



## Deferenz

CrocodileDundee said:


> Can’t wait to get my Cadmun and Ares… my A12t and LX are anxiously waiting.


I somehow think that the A12t will work well with Cadmus. I liked LX with both Cadmus and Ares S. I thought it kind of depends whether I wanted it crisp or warm.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 7, 2022)

Really amazing cable from EA. Effect Audio Eros S has a really wide sound stage and have the advantage of both Copper and Silver. It blends the bass punch of copper based wire and also the detail of silver wires. It also has really good imaging ability. Really good for complicated music. The space gray stealthy look actually grows on me and its color is relatively more resistant to sweat and color change compared to clear tubing.


----------



## Luke-

Any recommendations which of the new Signature series cables would be good for the Theiaudio Monarch MKii  ? Not liking the stock cable.

Thanks


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 24, 2022)

Effect Audio Gaea 

Effect Audio's new IEM, it features a hybrid design. It has a really well controlled and punchy bass with an accurate quanitity, it will punch when needed. The vocals especially in the mid highs region is really well extended. Performs extremely well with young and energetic female vocals. The entire signature is quite airy and very detail. It performs technicality really well with a reasonable wide stage and top level of detail. Very nicely tunned by Effect Audio.


----------



## LabelH

Gavin C4 said:


> Effect Audio's new IEM, it features a hybrid design. It has a really well controlled and punchy bass with an accurate quanitity, it will punch when needed. The vocals especially in the mid highs region is really well extended. The entire signature is quite airy and very detail. It performs technicality really well with a reasonable wide stage and top level of detail. Very nicely tunned by Effect Audio.


Isn't it tuned or co-tuned with Elysian? I found the bass interesting, it taste like BA too somehow and boosted. I agree they are nicely tuned. 🤙


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 7, 2022)

LabelH said:


> Isn't it tuned or co-tuned with Elysian? I found the bass interesting, it taste like BA too somehow and boosted. I agree they are nicely tuned. 🤙



Yes it is Co-tuned by Effect Audio @Suyang  and Elysian. We can listen to Suyang's philosophy and preference in music.  Really nicely done.


----------



## Visveswaran Umashankar (Aug 7, 2022)

Hello All, I have the Fourte and Legend EVO, powered out of a Kann Max, and am looking for a 4w/8w cable.

Does anyone have any experience with these iems on Cables like :-

1. Chiron -4w/8w
2. Leo 2 octa
3. Horus - 4w/8w/X
4. Code 51
??

So far I've tried both on Horus 4w and 1950s, and loved the EVO to bits with the Horus 4w while Fourte paired better with PW audio 1950s 4w. I have gotten the 1950s, but I'm again confused as to whether I should stick to Horus 4w or get an 8w straightaway for the EVO.

Also, I don't have the option of trying these cables majorly in India (Horus was my friend's cable so got lucky there), so I have no choice but to go blind. Hence some advice on pairing experiences from the great members here will be very helpful for me in taking an informed guess.

Looking forward to all your guidance.

Regards,
Vishy 🙂


----------



## JordonEA

Luke- said:


> Any recommendations which of the new Signature series cables would be good for the Theiaudio Monarch MKii  ? Not liking the stock cable.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Luke! The Thieaudio Monarch MKII leans a bit on the fun and warm side of things, I think Eros S or Cadmus might be a better match compared to Ares S! 🤓

- Jordon


----------



## Deferenz

Visveswaran Umashankar said:


> Hello All, I have the Fourte and Legend EVO, powered out of a Kann Max, and am looking for a 4w/8w cable.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these iems on Cables like :-
> 
> ...


I have the Trio which has some similarities with Forte. At Canjam I tried the Trio with Chiron 8w and I thought it was a really good pairing.

I made quick notes as I listened to everything that day. They’re basically bullet points of my thoughts as they came to me. Here they are for Chiron as I wrote them down.

_Chiron 8w_
Trio - warm, clear, detailed. Vocals seem up front. Does it bring fwd the upper mids? not too much thou to be uncomfortable. Separation and layering very good, details check. Rock good, piano and guitar good. Vocals lovely. Bass seems more controlled both sub and mid but can still pound and rumble. Yes vocals brought fwd but pleasing to the ear. Definitely helps with mids. Thumbs up for Chiron.


----------



## Shawnb

Visveswaran Umashankar said:


> Hello All, I have the Fourte and Legend EVO, powered out of a Kann Max, and am looking for a 4w/8w cable.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these iems on Cables like :-
> 
> ...



I know it can be hard buying blind, what I find helped is finding some who reviewed the gear you have and you agreed with and then hope they reviewed these cables. I have no where local so I buy everything blind. 
It also helps buying from the classifieds as you can save a decent amount for next to new gear. 

Code 51 over the Leo 2 octa for me. Haven't heard the others. Though Chiron/Code 51 Bespoke is on another level.


----------



## Visveswaran Umashankar

Deferenz said:


> I have the Trio which has some similarities with Forte. At Canjam I tried the Trio with Chiron 8w and I thought it was a really good pairing.
> 
> I made quick notes as I listened to everything that day. They’re basically bullet points of my thoughts as they came to me. Here they are for Chiron as I wrote them down.
> 
> ...


Thank a lot for sharing your opinion! Will surely keep this in mind. 🙏🏻🙂

Regards,
Vishy


----------



## Visveswaran Umashankar

Shawnb said:


> I know it can be hard buying blind, what I find helped is finding some who reviewed the gear you have and you agreed with and then hope they reviewed these cables. I have no where local so I buy everything blind.
> It also helps buying from the classifieds as you can save a decent amount for next to new gear.
> 
> Code 51 over the Leo 2 octa for me. Haven't heard the others. Though Chiron/Code 51 Bespoke is on another level.


That is an excellent idea Shawn, I'll start looking for Code51 deals right away. 

I agree with what you said about going blind! Both Kann Max and EVO have been blind buys, but luckily they worked out well. 😁😁 But somehow cable can really make or break the synergy, coz daps have the advantage of closing the gap to an extent, with EQ. But can't do that with cables, hence treading the path lightly.

Regards,
Vishy


----------



## Gavin C4

Visveswaran Umashankar said:


> Hello All, I have the Fourte and Legend EVO, powered out of a Kann Max, and am looking for a 4w/8w cable.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these iems on Cables like :-
> 
> ...



If you have tried Horus 4w and liked the pairing, Horus 8w will be a safe pick as it shares a similar signature, but has a even larger sound stage, more details and dynamic and also the notes would have more density to it.


----------



## CrocodileDundee (Aug 11, 2022)

Look who just popped up on the inbox:

My own Ares S and Cadmus. My LX and A12t are quite happy.


----------



## Gavin C4

CrocodileDundee said:


> Looks who just popped up on the inbox:
> 
> My own Ares S and Cadmus. My LX and A12t are quite happy.


I am also using Ares S with Legend X. It pairs extremely well with hybrid iems. Lots of energy for the bass , bit extremely tight and detailed.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Gavin C4 said:


> I am also using Ares S with Legend X. It pairs extremely well with hybrid iems. Lots of energy for the bass , bit extremely tight and detailed.


An upgrade from the stock Ares II.


----------



## ByrnesK

How does the Ares S pair with the UM MEST mk2? Anyone here had any experience with this pairing? I was silly and ordered my UM MEST mk2 with the 3.5mm jack and now need a 4.4mm cable lol, Thanks


----------



## Deferenz

Today I’m giving a whirl to Cadmus with the Trio. I find this to be a really good pairing. I’m listening to a classic rock playlist and this combination is great for rock.


----------



## twister6

ByrnesK said:


> How does the Ares S pair with the UM MEST mk2? Anyone here had any experience with this pairing? I was silly and ordered my UM MEST mk2 with the 3.5mm jack and now need a 4.4mm cable lol, Thanks



In my detailed review of all three Signature Series cables I did a pair up comparison of each set with a number of popular iems, including Mest MKII and picked my personal reference with each iem. Ares S was the one for Mest MKII to _my ears_. More details are in the link above.


----------



## ByrnesK

twister6 said:


> In my detailed review of all three Signature Series cables I did a pair up comparison of each set with a number of popular iems, including Mest MKII and picked my personal reference with each iem. Ares S was the one for Mest MKII to _my ears_. More details are in the link above.


Awesome, Ill give your review a read through, How did you find the 2 pin connector on the Ares S with the Mest MK2?


----------



## twister6

ByrnesK said:


> Awesome, Ill give your review a read through, How did you find the 2 pin connector on the Ares S with the Mest MK2?



Are you referring specifically to compatibility with EA modular ConX? It's universal 0.78mm connector, no issues. Do you have issues with Mest MKII and its stock PWA cable?


----------



## Gavin C4

twister6 said:


> In my detailed review of all three Signature Series cables I did a pair up comparison of each set with a number of popular iems, including Mest MKII and picked my personal reference with each iem. Ares S was the one for Mest MKII to _my ears_. More details are in the link above.



These 3 cables really blow a huge punch to the cable market. Especially the Ares S, what it offers is an unmatched level of bass punch and details across the entire spectrum. It is extremely balanced and easy to pair with basically any IEM. Literally one of the best-performing copper cables out there, even matched eye to eye with the other few thousand dollars cables.


----------



## ByrnesK

twister6 said:


> Are you referring specifically to compatibility with EA modular ConX? It's universal 0.78mm connector, no issues. Do you have issues with Mest MKII and its stock PWA cable?


From my understanding the ConX 2 pin will sit higher than the PW 2 pin that the mest mk2 came with? Just want to know about robustness if that makes sense?


----------



## Gavin C4

ByrnesK said:


> From my understanding the ConX 2 pin will sit higher than the PW 2 pin that the mest mk2 came with? Just want to know about robustness if that makes sense?


conx adapters are very reliable, I jave zero issues with them at all. They are robust and really heavy duty. Con X is just really nice to have as we can try multiple IEMs with our cables.


----------



## Deferenz

Am I correct in thinking that the new Signature series are ConX ?


----------



## rantng

Deferenz said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the new Signature series are ConX ?


You are correct:

All the cables in the Signature Series will feature Effect Audio's ConX™ Interchangeable Connector in its Ready variant which includes a pair of 2-pin connectors.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/eff...born-enjoy-the-greatness.963703/post-16997465


----------



## Brandfuchs

Just curious if there's any comment on EVO 10?


----------



## Kerouac

Did some cable rollin' today...






Ares S on the Onyx, Cadmus on the Axiom & I moved the EVO 10 to the good ol' (10BA) Solar
Great synergy in all 3 cases => it seems you just can't go wrong (synergy wise) with these imo fantastic cables   



Brandfuchs said:


> Just curious if there's any comment on EVO 10?


What would you like to know exactly? I think there's a lot of useful information in this Tw6 review.


----------



## JaredRose

Hey everyone, long term lurker of head-fi here, but this may be my very first post. I was wondering whether any of you have experience ordering a refurbished cable from EA? The refurbished Horus/Leonidas ii and Horus/Cleopatra seem like good deals, and they are both listed as "grade A" whereas some of their other listings of refurbished cables, like the 4w Horus, include a Grade B. Should a Grade A refurb be effectively the same as a new cable? Thanks.


----------



## Shawnb

JaredRose said:


> Hey everyone, long term lurker of head-fi here, but this may be my very first post. I was wondering whether any of you have experience ordering a refurbished cable from EA? The refurbished Horus/Leonidas ii and Horus/Cleopatra seem like good deals, and they are both listed as "grade A" whereas some of their other listings of refurbished cables, like the 4w Horus, include a Grade B. Should a Grade A refurb be effectively the same as a new cable? Thanks.



I'd assume so, though it should really be spelled out on the site what the grading means. Also FYI you can find cheaper deals via the classifieds.


----------



## Gavin C4

JaredRose said:


> Hey everyone, long term lurker of head-fi here, but this may be my very first post. I was wondering whether any of you have experience ordering a refurbished cable from EA? The refurbished Horus/Leonidas ii and Horus/Cleopatra seem like good deals, and they are both listed as "grade A" whereas some of their other listings of refurbished cables, like the 4w Horus, include a Grade B. Should a Grade A refurb be effectively the same as a new cable? Thanks.






The cable in the picture is a refurbished cable of a used Mars 4-wire, bespoke with new Cadmus 4-wire. The entire cable looks like new and the braiding is tight with new Y split and 2-pin termination and new plastic sleeves for the ear hook. When EA saids it is grade A. It is as good as new. Really high quality.


----------



## Brandfuchs

Kerouac said:


> Did some cable rollin' today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks for the link!

Just thought the name interesting as it's the same as Mitsubishi EVO X haha

I'm actually curious about the mids improvement of this cable, as indicated in product intro., it seems the Evo X is based on gold plated copper, would it makes vocals sweet and warm?


----------



## Suyang

Gavin C4 said:


> The cable in the picture is a refurbished cable of a used Mars 4-wire, bespoke with new Cadmus 4-wire. The entire cable looks like new and the braiding is tight with new Y split and 2-pin termination and new plastic sleeves for the ear hook. When EA saids it is grade A. It is as good as new. Really high quality.


Killer Combo, it inspires me to create more interesting matching among SS series, has been exploring the possibilities of Ares S + ??? lately, lets see if magic happens

Suyang



Brandfuchs said:


> Cool! Thanks for the link!
> 
> Just thought the name interesting as it's the same as Mitsubishi EVO X haha
> 
> I'm actually curious about the mids improvement of this cable, as indicated in product intro., it seems the Evo X is based on gold plated copper, would it makes vocals sweet and warm?


Copper cable tends to sounds warmer, with the addition of Gold Plated makes EVO mids much more engaging(sweet vocal), at the same time makes bass more punchier and treble smoother compare to the pure copper material.

Suyang


----------



## Ufanco

ByrnesK said:


> From my understanding the ConX 2 pin will sit higher than the PW 2 pin that the mest mk2 came with? Just want to know about robustness if that makes sense?


This is a pic my mest mkii with Cadmus cable. The fit is secure, the pins are a little thicker and longer than stock cable but overall it's a good fit.


----------



## ByrnesK

Ufanco said:


> This is a pic my mest mkii with Cadmus cable. The fit is secure, the pins are a little thicker and longer than stock cable but overall it's a good fit.


Fantastic, I ended up ordering a set of Ares S super excited to get them! Glad they have a good and secure fit. Thanks


----------



## smile raidcall

Ares S has finally landed, really nice and smooth and very detail for a copper cable. It could be a really good all rounder cable.


----------



## ByrnesK

smile raidcall said:


> Ares S has finally landed, really nice and smooth and very detail for a copper cable. It could be a really good all rounder cable.


Wow such a nice looking cable, I ordered mine on the 12th cant wait to get it, Roughly how long did it take for your to order -> receive your cable roughly?


----------



## smile raidcall

ByrnesK said:


> Wow such a nice looking cable, I ordered mine on the 12th cant wait to get it, Roughly how long did it take for your to order -> receive your cable roughly?


I purchased mine directly from local dealer. EA should be sending them out in no time as the lead times should be really quick.


----------



## ByrnesK

smile raidcall said:


> I purchased mine directly from local dealer. EA should be sending them out in no time as the lead times should be really quick.


Ah nice, I would have loved to do that haha, I can be impatient with things that I really want lol. Mine still hasnt been shipped so hopefully soon!


----------



## ChrisOc

The absolutely gorgeous Ares S arrived complete with ConX. 

I paired the Ares S with my IMR Ace.


----------



## ByrnesK

My Ares S just shipped! Hopefully have it here in Sydney Australia by end of next week.....fingers crossed. So damn excited!


----------



## Suyang

Guess many of you has been enjoying the #GreatnessofSS for quite sometime, sorry for those who ordered in the first batch that has been waiting for long time!!!

Signature Series has finally came to the stage that have stable supply and so I have some time to explore something crazy based on current design.

We will be releasing a very limited run for a Crazy project on Monday, please save the date and hopefully you will love what I have created for you!!!

Suyang


----------



## jlemaster1957

I have been seriously thinking about re-pairing U12T with EA Eros S- as this would not elevate any part of the FR but improve stage width-depth (or so reviewers say, comparing it to stock).  I never listened to U12T via stock as I put Eletech Project 8 Fortitude on the U12T new- I’m unsure if I’m looking for a difference I’m not going to hear easily. I was about to order the EA one but haven’t yet pulled the trigger.


----------



## Gavin C4

jlemaster1957 said:


> I have been seriously thinking about re-pairing U12T with EA Eros S- as this would not elevate any part of the FR but improve stage width-depth (or so reviewers say, comparing it to stock).  I never listened to U12T via stock as I put Eletech Project 8 Fortitude on the U12T new- I’m unsure if I’m looking for a difference I’m not going to hear easily. I was about to order the EA one but haven’t yet pulled the trigger.








Impression with Eros S from 14-BA driver IEM Master from Hercules Audio .

Your current cable is a 8 wire copper cable. Upgrading to Eros S, which is a hybrid cable with silver and copper cores, will actually give you a more balanced signature across the spectrum. The stock cable of a 64 audio IEM is silver plated copper, with the addition of silver it will give slightly better air and creation of space. 

The Eros S will actually help you to achieve a wider and deeper stage and also better sense of air and separation. It will have the advantage of both silver and copper cable, the best of both worlds. At first glance, you might not have a particular spectrum that pops out, but soon you will notice the wider stage and make every instrument placement that much more accurate.

If you favour lusher mids and vocal, a full copper 8 wire cable will have an upper hand. If you strike for spectrum balance and width of stage Eros S will nail it.


----------



## Brandfuchs

Suyang said:


> Guess many of you has been enjoying the #GreatnessofSS for quite sometime, sorry for those who ordered in the first batch that has been waiting for long time!!!
> 
> Signature Series has finally came to the stage that have stable supply and so I have some time to explore something crazy based on current design.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions!
Just got my EVO X, looks good and sounds great! I do really like that warm and sweet vocal.


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Aug 23, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


> Impression with Eros S from 14-BA driver IEM Master from Hercules Audio .
> 
> Your current cable is a 8 wire copper cable. Upgrading to Eros S, which is a hybrid cable with silver and copper cores, will actually give you a more balanced signature across the spectrum. The stock cable of a 64 audio IEM is silver plated copper, with the addition of silver it will give slightly better air and creation of space.
> 
> ...


Thanks- really appreciated. That’s exactly what I’m hoping for- going to go for the 2.5 mm balanced cable direct from EA, to which I will use an Eletech 2.5 mm to 4.4 mm pigtail adapter to go into balanced and 2.5 mm to 3.5 mm adapter into SE when needed.

As you say, an IEM that needs more support for the mids might do better with the 8 wire copper cable than U12T has (that needs no such mids support). I may move the 8 wire copper cable to my UM 3DT and see how that pairing works -as UM 3DT mids are somewhat recessed.


----------



## Mangodango369

Suyang said:


> Guess many of you has been enjoying the #GreatnessofSS for quite sometime, sorry for those who ordered in the first batch that has been waiting for long time!!!
> 
> Signature Series has finally came to the stage that have stable supply and so I have some time to explore something crazy based on current design.
> 
> ...


oooh exciting! thats the one on the website main page right!


jlemaster1957 said:


> Thanks- really appreciated. That’s exactly what I’m hoping for- going to go for the 2.5 mm balanced cable direct from EA, to which I will use an Eletech 2.5 mm to 4.4 mm pigtail adapter to go into balanced and 2.5 mm to 3.5 mm adapter into SE when needed.
> 
> As you say, an IEM that needs more support for the mids might do better with the 8 wire copper cable than U12T has (that needs no such mids support). I may mover the 8 wire copper cable to my UM 3DT and see how that pairing works -as UM 3DT mids are somewhat recessed.


yeah Ive heard some good things about the holographic ability of eros s, I bet that would work wonders for the u12t man


----------



## Wouden

twister6 said:


> I don't have Dorado, but familiar with Vega which has a darker lo-res tuning, and Dorado FR is very close to Vega.  But, regardless of the tuning, Campfire IEMs usually come with their own SPC stock cable, and while no silver-plated copper sounds the same, Cadmus might give you a closer tonality to a stock cable, and some reduction in bass impact along with better control of the bass.  If you tried Ares II and want to upgrade, I think Eros S would make more sense.  M6 Pro 21 is a warmer source, Ares S is a warmer cable, Cadmus might kill Dorado sub-bass, Eros S _should_ pair up the best out of these three.



Thanks for your recommendation, now I have the cable and it's great!


----------



## JordonEA

@Mangodango369 Yes, that's right! Do check out the limited Ares S Founder's Edition here. It will be dropping really soon at 9pm SGT (GMT+8) 😎

@Wouden Looking great! Let us know what you like best for this pairing! 🙌🏽

- Jordon


----------



## jlemaster1957

JordonEA said:


> @Mangodango369 Yes, that's right! Do check out the limited Ares S Founder's Edition here. It will be dropping really soon at 9pm SGT (GMT+8) 😎
> 
> @Wouden Looking great! Let us know what you like best for this pairing! 🙌🏽
> 
> - Jordon


And…
-it’s gone…10 sets made only! 🙀 I hope those lucky colleagues who got one in time thank their lucky stars. For the rest of us-1 of the regular Signature series should work well.


----------



## Andricop

jlemaster1957 said:


> And…
> -it’s gone…10 sets made only! 🙀 I hope those lucky colleagues who got one in time thank their lucky stars. For the rest of us-1 of the regular Signature series should work well.


How can they be sold out as it's stated that _(Sale opens on 24th August 2022, 9pm SGT. While Stock Lasts.)?_
It's 4 PM of the 24th in Singapore now.


----------



## JordonEA (Aug 24, 2022)

@jlemaster1957 @Andricop Apologies for the confusion! I just checked in with the eCommerce team. All is fine! it's not sold out, they just temporarily set it as 0 qty (the system recognises as "sold out") and the listing will open for sale at 9pm SGT sharp!

edit at 9pm: It's out now! 🎉

- Jordon


----------



## Shawnb

JordonEA said:


> @jlemaster1957 @Andricop Apologies for the confusion! I just checked in with the eCommerce team. All is fine! it's not sold out, they just temporarily set it as 0 qty (the system recognises as "sold out") and the listing will open for sale at 9pm SGT sharp!
> 
> edit at 9pm: It's out now! 🎉
> 
> - Jordon


 And sold out in under 30 mins


----------



## Gavin C4

Shawnb said:


> And sold out in under 30 mins


There must be some lucky winners who are able to snap up one of the 10 cables. They are all gone in a blink of an eye. Stay tuned for some impressions.


----------



## Gavin C4

Since the Effect Audio GAEA is a hybrid IEM with both dynamic Driver and BA driver. I can see it as a really good IEM for cable rolling. Because the two types of drivers will have a very different response with different materials. Adding the Ares S Founders Edition that is made of multiple metal combinations, it can see it has a huge potential be a interesting pairing with the IEM from Effect Audio. GAEA.


----------



## Mangodango369

Shawnb said:


> And sold out in under 30 mins


didnt managed to get it lolll I actually went in at 9pm and saw it there. went for a quick supper thinking its gonna still be there hahaha damn I was wrong. make us more @Suyang @JordonEA


----------



## Deferenz

Just arrived. EA’s new project, Cleopatra II.


----------



## Gavin C4

Deferenz said:


> Just arrived. EA’s new project, Cleopatra II.



Is that Term X terminated?


----------



## Deferenz

Gavin C4 said:


> Is that Term X terminated?


Con X and Term X 👍


----------



## Gavin C4

Deferenz said:


> Con X and Term X 👍


Look forward to what IEM paring you will end up with the Cleo II


----------



## Deferenz

Gavin C4 said:


> Look forward to what IEM paring you will end up with the Cleo II


The four I have are Phonix, Traillii, LX and Trio. I was able to get a listen already with Trio and LX at Canjam, but it will be good to try all four IEMs out in a more quiet setting.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Thanks for the review.  Great cables as a way to get into cable rolling, with the ability to use on multiple IEM connections with Con-X.


----------



## Deferenz

The Cleopatra II has now had 50 hours of burn in. It’s a silver cable and I’m hearing some nice clean and clear sound. One interesting thing is the bass. It seems to really accentuate the bottom end which I’m loving! More burn in to go now and see if anything else changes.


----------



## Gavin C4

Deferenz said:


> The Cleopatra II has now had 50 hours of burn in. It’s a silver cable and I’m hearing some nice clean and clear sound. One interesting thing is the bass. It seems to really accentuate the bottom end which I’m loving! More burn in to go now and see if anything else changes.


Yes, you are correct, the Cleo 2 would actually give a fuller bass, unlike a typical silver cable.


----------



## Suyang

Deferenz said:


> The Cleopatra II has now had 50 hours of burn in. It’s a silver cable and I’m hearing some nice clean and clear sound. One interesting thing is the bass. It seems to really accentuate the bottom end which I’m loving! More burn in to go now and see if anything else changes.


Despite the clarity, treble extension and smoothness, the bass and mids is the surprises from the Cleo II and Octa, enjoy the new standard of Silver cable

Suyang


Gavin C4 said:


> Yes, you are correct, the Cleo 2 would actually give a fuller bass, unlike a typical silver cable.


I personally really enjoy the punchy bass and engaging vocal on Cleo II, huge step up from the Cleo I.

Suyang


----------



## holsen (Aug 28, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> The absolutely gorgeous Ares S arrived complete with ConX.
> 
> I paired the Ares S with my IMR Ace.


Same Here.   The EDP ACE ships with a high quality OFC Cable but swapping over to the Ares S  retained all the hallmark bass impact, speed and detail of the IMR house sound, but it tamed the overly forward forward vocals and the rest of the mid range while retaining the crispness of the upper registers.   My Ares S has a new permanent home!   I think I need another one for what comes next -  The IMR Titan!    Even the EA logo matches perfectly with the IMR word mark!


----------



## Gavin C4

The EffeCt Audio Line up starts with the Ares S as the entry level. After extensive listening, we can all agree that pairing and synergy is a crucial aspect when chooing a cable for IEMs. Stretching your budget for higher end stuff without any synergy will not always yield better results. Take the Ares S for an smooth and energetic presentation of your music and not leave out any details. It is the safe pick all rounder that suits basically any pairing if you aim for a relaxing and smooth listening experience.


----------



## andrewfiren

Suyang said:


> Despite the clarity, treble extension and smoothness, the bass and mids is the surprises from the Cleo II and Octa, enjoy the new standard of Silver cable
> 
> Suyang
> 
> ...


Will it be a good pairing with Erlkonig?


----------



## JordonEA

Hey guys! We've just introduced 2 curated bespoke pairings with Chiron 4W - 1 with Horus and the other 1 with Caliburn. Check out our page for more information! 🙌🏽
https://www.effectaudio.com/chiron-4w



andrewfiren said:


> Will it be a good pairing with Erlkonig?


Absolutely! Cleopatra II will be able to improve it's resolution while providing for a surprisingly smooth analog sound.

- Jordon


----------



## andrewfiren

JordonEA said:


> Hey guys! We've just introduced 2 curated bespoke pairings with Chiron 4W - 1 with Horus and the other 1 with Caliburn. Check out our page for more information! 🙌🏽
> https://www.effectaudio.com/chiron-4w
> 
> 
> ...


Great! I am in search of a cable that can tighten the Erlkonig's bass, as I think the bass of setting #2 is a little bit too thick in some genre!


----------



## Ufanco

Deferenz said:


> Just arrived. EA’s new project, Cleopatra II.



Awesome looking toward to seeing the reviews on it. Hopefully I will receive my prototype Cleopatra ii soon. Curious to see how well it sounds with mest mkii and the indigo.


----------



## Deferenz

Ufanco said:


> Awesome looking toward to seeing the reviews on it. Hopefully I will receive my prototype Cleopatra ii soon. Curious to see how well it sounds with mest mkii and the indigo.


Mine has nearly had 100hrs of burn in and so I’m going to start getting some listening time in soon.


----------



## Shawnb

JordonEA said:


> Hey guys! We've just introduced 2 curated bespoke pairings with Chiron 4W - 1 with Horus and the other 1 with Caliburn. Check out our page for more information! 🙌🏽
> https://www.effectaudio.com/chiron-4w
> 
> 
> ...



Bespoking with a Chiron can have a dramatic change to the sound. It can be game changing. I thought my Code 51 was end game, little did I know what adding the Chiron would do. I've tried going back but I just can't.


----------



## Gavin C4

Shawnb said:


> Bespoking with a Chiron can have a dramatic change to the sound. It can be game changing. I thought my Code 51 was end game, little did I know what adding the Chiron would do. I've tried going back but I just can't.







Chiron and Black Code 51. This might be yourbsolution.


----------



## Feischmaker

One of my IEM currently is paired with Effect Audio Lionheart.
Really love the synergy.

Now i am looking cable with similar tonal balance to the Lionheart, but with slightly more laid back midrange.

Any recommendation from the current lineup?

And also, is it possible for ConX to support qdc pin?


----------



## amirraouf7

Hi guys,  I have an A12t on the way (hopefully soon) and I do have an Andromeda. I was wondering if anyone could give me recommendation from the signature series for each of these IEM's?  Thanks 🙏🏼


----------



## blotmouse

Gavin C4 said:


> Chiron and Black Code 51. This might be yourbsolution.


I want a stout now. Beautiful.


----------



## jlemaster1957

Feischmaker said:


> One of my IEM currently is paired with Effect Audio Lionheart.
> Really love the synergy.
> 
> Now i am looking cable with similar tonal balance to the Lionheart, but with slightly more laid back midrange.
> ...


Can’t speak to Andromeda (search the thread) but there were lots of comments and impressions earlier in this thread, to the effect that the Cadmus pairs well with 64 Audio IEMS, but @twister6 in his review preferred the Eros S on the U12T.  I couldn’t decide,  so ordered them both, but they are still en route. Whichever pairs best will find it’s permanent home with my U12T- seems like Cadmus might do well with the Andromeda since it already has a big soundstage (which Eros S promotes). But I can’t yet speak from personal experience- I will leave impressions after I try them out.


----------



## amirraouf7

jlemaster1957 said:


> Can’t speak to Andromeda (search the thread) but there were lots of comments and impressions earlier in this thread, to the effect that the Cadmus pairs well with 64 Audio IEMS, but @twister6 in his review preferred the Eros S on the U12T.  I couldn’t decide,  so ordered them both, but they are still en route. Whichever pairs best will find it’s permanent home with my U12T- seems like Cadmus might do well with the Andromeda since it already has a big soundstage (which Eros S promotes). But I can’t yet speak from personal experience- I will leave impressions after I try them out.


Great thanks I’d really appreciate it. Yes I’ve been reading the thread for hours now but I couldn’t decide!


----------



## Shawnb (Aug 31, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


> Chiron and Black Code 51. This might be yourbsolution.




I went with the Silver instead. The way the black of the Chiron goes with the Silver of the Code 51 makes a beautiful cable. I kept my FE for the dream of making an 8w Code 51.

I'm loving the combo of them.


----------



## JordonEA

Shawnb said:


> Bespoking with a Chiron can have a dramatic change to the sound. It can be game changing. I thought my Code 51 was end game, little did I know what adding the Chiron would do. I've tried going back but I just can't.


That's great to hear! This gives us the motivation to continue to produce innovative and quality sounding products 🙌🏽



jlemaster1957 said:


> Can’t speak to Andromeda (search the thread) but there were lots of comments and impressions earlier in this thread, to the effect that the Cadmus pairs well with 64 Audio IEMS, but @twister6 in his review preferred the Eros S on the U12T.  I couldn’t decide,  so ordered them both, but they are still en route. Whichever pairs best will find it’s permanent home with my U12T- seems like Cadmus might do well with the Andromeda since it already has a big soundstage (which Eros S promotes). But I can’t yet speak from personal experience- I will leave impressions after I try them out.


@amirraouf7 I'm sure whichever of the 2, Cadmus or Eros S, that you decide to get will still work wonders. Cadmus should clean up the clarity of the lows at the same time extending the highs while Eros S will improve on the soundstage while providing for a bit of warmth. 😎
@jlemaster1957 Your cables are on the way to you! 😃 Can't wait for you to unbox our babies 🎉



Shawnb said:


> I went with the Silver instead. The way the black of the Chiron goes with the Silver of the Code 51 makes a beautiful cable. I kept my FE for the dream of making an 8w Code 51.
> 
> I'm loving the combo of them.


Aren't they absolutely gorgeous?! 🤩

- Jordon


----------



## Deferenz

For the U12t I’d probably choose Cadmus. It pairs well with my Trio, and although U12t is a slightly different flavour, to my ears there was some 64 house sound similarities between the two.


----------



## amirraouf7

JordonEA said:


> That's great to hear! This gives us the motivation to continue to produce innovative and quality sounding products 🙌🏽
> 
> 
> @amirraouf7 I'm sure whichever of the 2, Cadmus or Eros S, that you decide to get will still work wonders. Cadmus should clean up the clarity of the lows at the same time extending the highs while Eros S will improve on the soundstage while providing for a bit of warmth. 😎
> ...


Thank you so much Jordon, I was thinking of getting the Cadmus and Ares s and mostly people like Cadmus with the A12t(U12t) so do you think Ares S would be a good match for Andromeda? Because I read different places that because of the low sensitivity of the Andros most people don’t even change the cable as it wouldn’t pair well with most cables!


----------



## amirraouf7

Deferenz said:


> For the U12t I’d probably choose Cadmus. It pairs well with my Trio, and although U12t is a slightly different flavour, to my ears there was some 64 house sound similarities between the two.


Great thank you so much 🙏🏼That would then leave the Ares S for the Andros, do you think that would be a good pairing?


----------



## twister6

jlemaster1957 said:


> Can’t speak to Andromeda (search the thread) but there were lots of comments and impressions earlier in this thread, to the effect that the Cadmus pairs well with 64 Audio IEMS, but @twister6 in his review preferred the Eros S on the U12T.  I couldn’t decide,  so ordered them both, but they are still en route. Whichever pairs best will find it’s permanent home with my U12T- seems like Cadmus might do well with the Andromeda since it already has a big soundstage (which Eros S promotes). But I can’t yet speak from personal experience- I will leave impressions after I try them out.



In this hobby everything is up to a personal preference  When I'm working on cable reviews I feel like a "mad scientist" mixing and matching to find a pair up I like the most with specific iems. As I always say, cable by itself doesn't have a sound. Instead, it takes the baseline sound tuning of your specific iem and fine-tunes it according to a sound property of that cable. Absolutely love Eros S, one of the top price/performance cables in that segment.


----------



## amirraouf7

twister6 said:


> In this hobby everything is up to a personal preference  When I'm working on cable reviews I feel like a "mad scientist" mixing and matching to find a pair up I like the most with specific iems. As I always say, cable by itself doesn't have a sound. Instead, it takes the baseline sound tuning of your specific iem and fine-tunes it according to a sound property of that cable. Absolutely love Eros S, one of the top price/performance cables in that segment.


Thanks 🙏🏼 😊


----------



## jlemaster1957

JordonEA said:


> @amirraouf7 I'm sure whichever of the 2, Cadmus or Eros S, that you decide to get will still work wonders. Cadmus should clean up the clarity of the lows at the same time extending the highs while Eros S will improve on the soundstage while providing for a bit of warmth. 😎
> @jlemaster1957 Your cables are on the way to you! 😃 Can't wait for you to unbox our babies 🎉
> - Jordon


Thanks Jordon yes very excited. I will probably try U12T with both cables and leave an impression. I am a bit nervous to do much cable swaps on it since in the past some Head-fiers have reported the 2-pin holes becoming loose and cables then start to wobble at the connection point. I will be very careful, and I know they can bear some swapping but my aim is to provide the U12T a permanent ‘mate’.


----------



## Deferenz

amirraouf7 said:


> Great thank you so much 🙏🏼That would then leave the Ares S for the Andros, do you think that would be a good pairing?


I’ve never heard the Andros and so I can’t comment on that one I’m afraid.


----------



## amirraouf7

Deferenz said:


> I’ve never heard the Andros and so I can’t comment on that one I’m afraid.


I understand thanks for your suggestions 😊


----------



## blotmouse

If I order a cable with the ConX mmcx add on for $10, does that mean I will receive the default 2-pin and the mmcx? That's what I need. Not one or the other. Just needing some clarity b4 I press buy. Thanks.


----------



## Ufanco

Bought the Mest Indigo so looking forward to hearing how the Cleo II sounds with it. 
Found for my system I enjoyed the Cadmus over the Ares II with the Mest mkii. This gives me high hopes the silver Cleo ii will sound great with both the Mest MKii and Mest Indigo. It sounds like Cleo ii retains the warmth of copper along with the more detailed effects that silver cables bring to the table.
Talked with Jordan and sounds like my prototype will ship in a couple of weeks. So be following others Member's impressions tell then.


----------



## Deferenz

Effect Audio asked me if I would like to participate in the upcoming launch of their new Cleopatra II cable from the Heritage series. They have sent me the cable in exchange for my honest thoughts and opinions.

So I’ve been having a little play around with the new Cleopatra II cable itself. The cable is 26 AWG and the one I have is 4 Wire. The wire content is UP-OCC Silver Litz.  It is soft and supple, and it drapes well through my hands. The cable is silver in colour, to match the wire type, and the Y-split, termination and connector housing appear to be titanium. The offset of the silver and titanium grey is quite visually appealing.  One interesting thing about this cable though is what happens either end of it. ConX and TermX.

Now, call me behind the times, but the concept of ConX and TermX had kind of passed me by. I think that because all of my IEMs are 2 pin, and most of my cables are 4.4mm,  I’ve never really needed to know what other tech solutions were out there. If I wanted a new IEM then I wanted 2 pin, and a cable was always 4.4mm.

There are certain IEMs that have taken my interest, but because they were mmcx I’ve kind of bypassed them as I can’t easily use my own cables on them. Now I’m not saying that this is the overwhelming factor, but the fact that everything I have is 2 pin does play same small part in my overall decision making.

ConX then is quite interesting. Jumping in with both feet (as I’m a bit of a technophobe) I tentatively looked to see how it worked. It turns out it’s quite easy as you just unscrew the connector you have, in my case 2 pin, and then screw in your new chosen connector such as mmcx.

TermX really got my interest. As I said, my cables are 4.4mm. In more recent times I’ve actually started to listen to music on my iPhone using the Apple dongle. However, it’s a bit of a task getting the adapters connected because it looks like a right dog’s dinner. It would be really useful for me then if I could just pull out my cables 4.4mm jack and then connect a 3.5mm jack. Then it’s cable straight into dongle and job done. Luckily this is exactly what TermX allows you to do. It’s again very easy to detach the current jack and then add in the new jack you want.

I think it’s a pretty good idea for the Cleo II to come with both X’s, and I think this is going to be a standard feature of the cable. Some photos are below.

Now it’s time for me to start my listening with this cable and I’ll post up some impressions as soon as I can.


----------



## lil BANE

Deferenz said:


>


How do you swap the jack?  Do you pull it off?  I imagine the pins would prevent you from screwing the jack on.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Review of Effect Audio Signature Series Cables

I want to thank Effect Audio for providing me the opportunity to review the new cables in their Signature Series campaign.   In my review package, these are the cables that I had the opportunity to review.

P37:  Cadmus (Silver Plated Copper Litz) 
P38:  Ares S (Copper Litz)

As part of the review process, Effect Audio provided me free of charge with a Cadmus cable.   For that, I am grateful because it is a very nice cable.


Cable Philosophy

Until recently, I have been a cable agnostic believing that cables do not do much to change the sound quality of an IEM or headphone.   What this means is that traditionally I purchased cables primarily for their look and feel.  More recently, I have found some cables that truly do make a material difference to the sound, so I now do A/B testing for sound quality.   Here are the criteria I use to evaluate them.  I still lean heavily toward look and feel, but sound quality now does play a role:


Ergonomics:   how comfortable and easy to use a cable is
Tactility:  how the cable feels to the touch
Aesthetics:    how good does the cable look
Sound:   what subtle changes to sound does the cable make


Pairings

I decided to A/B/C/D test 4 different copper cables with a Unique Melody MEXT and 4 different silver cables with a 64 Audio Nio with the intention of making a permanent pairing for each IEM from these choices.   This is pretty much how I decide which cables to pair with each of the IEMs in my collection.   I use whatever cables I have available at the time and I look for the combination that best fits among all of these categories with the IEM in question.   The only other criteria I use is a price cap.  I usually limit the price to less than 33% of the original cost of the IEM where possible.  This is so that I do not over invest in an aspect of the chain that makes only subtle changes to sound quality.   The DAP I used in this evaluation is the Shanling M9.


Unique Melody MEXT with the Copper Cables





Cables from upper left to right:   Ares S, Genesis, Ares 2.   Cable paired with MEXT:  PWA Anniversary no. 5 (8 wire).


Effect Audio Ares S MSRP: $179

Ergonomics:   Nice tight weave.   4.4mm is not high quality
Tactility:   Best cable to the touch
Aesthetics:   Cable is very attractive
Sound Quality:   Very balanced sound.   No overemphasis in any frequency.  Micro details are not as easily discernible.

PWA Genesis.  MSRP: $399

Ergonomics:   Unwieldy.   4.4mm Pentaconn is fantastic.
Tactility:   Very stiff to the touch.  Least pleasant to the touch of all cables
Aesthetics:   Cable is a bit stiff and maintains memory
Sound Quality:   Subbass emphasis.   Not revealing in the treble.

PWA Anniversary No. 5 (8-wire):   MSRP: $354

Ergonomics:  Thicker cable, More relaxed.   4.4mm Pentaconn is fantastic
Tactility:  Very nice to the touch.  Not as tight a weave as the Ares S
Aesthetics:   Very attractive cable and thickness
Sound Quality:   Balanced sound that is both revealing and enabling of sub bass.  Micro details are present.

Effect Audio Ares 2.   MSRP: $179

Ergonomics:   Not premium build quality.   
Tactility:  Not as premium feel as the Ares S
Aesthetics:   Cable is a bit stiff and maintains memory
Sound Quality:   Subbass emphasis.   A little bit less smooth and revealing in the treble


Ranking of cables:

PWA Anniversary No. 5 (8-wire).    The overall thickness of the cable provides a very revealing listen, really enabling the sub bass of the MEXT.   Combine this with the attractive look and feel of the cable and superior Pentaconn termination and this is the best cable of the bunch.   This cable wins the final pairing for MEXT
EA Ares S.   The tight weave gives this budget cable a premium look and feel that is very nice to the touch.    This is the best value cable of the bunch.   This cable emphasizes balanced sound from the MEXT.
PWA Genesis.   This cable is the worst from a tactile point of view since it is so stiff.  The cable is also unwieldy.   It does emphasize the sub bass of the MEXT and is less revealing in the treble than the PWA No 5.
EA Ares 2.    The Ares S is an upgrade in both look and feel and sound quality to the original Ares 2.   It is a less revealing cable, but did a better job at enabling the sub bass of the MEXT.  I think this may be due to a faulty termination.


Summary.    The Effect Audio Ares S is a nice evolution from the original Ares 2 cable.   It has a much more premium look and feel with a tight weave and balanced sound.   At $179, this is one of the highest value cables on the market today.   If I didn’t already have the PWA Anniversary No 5 cable, I would have paired the MEXT with the Ares S.  Given that it is half the price, the Ares S is a tremendous value.



64 Audio Nio with M20 Module and Silver Cables





Cables from upper left to right:  Leonidas 2, PWA Anniversary no 10, Iliad.   Cable paired with Nio:  Cadmus

Cadmus (MSRP: $199) cable comparisons

Ergonomics:   Better sized cable for the NIO given its small size as an IEM
Tactility:  Very soft to the touch
Aesthetics:   Very attractive cable.   The weave looks like an Iliad.  Only difference is in the lower quality hardware.
Sound Quality:  Brings balance to the sound.   Softens the bass to a less elevated level

PWA Anniversary No 10 (8-wire):   MSRP:  $354

Ergonomics:    Thick cable, but too thick for these small IEMs 
Tactility:  Soft, but not premium feel to the touch.
Aesthetics:   Looks good from a far due to its thickness.
Sound Quality:  Slight improvement over Cadmus in delivering bass response

Effect Audio Leonidas II:   MSRP:  $999

Ergonomics:     Worst cable in useability  Very stiff and unwieldy
Tactility:  Feels like barb wire
Aesthetics:   Looks good except for the jankiness of the cable.
Sound Quality:   Second best quality.  Really tightens up the sound nicely

Eletech Iliad.   MSRP:   $1799

Ergonomics:     Best overall cable in every dimension of what a cable should be.   Soft to the touch. Very attractive hardware. Beautiful and great sound.
Tactility:  Very soft to the touch
Aesthetics:   Beautiful cable to look at
Sound Quality:  By far the best sound.  Sweetness to the tone in addition to tightness of the bass and revealing nature of the cable in presenting detail.

Ranking of Cables

Iliad.   This is by far the best cable of the lot with the best look and feel and sound quality.   This is the cable that I had paired with the NIO, but the price of the cable is more than the price of the IEM, so there is a mismatch in price performance.
Cadmus.   The Cadmus is the second best overall despite the fact that it does not have the best overall sound quality.  That is because what it does to the sound of the NIO is to bring it more into balance.   And it does this at the same time it looks like the cable that it replaces, but at a much lower price.   Since the Iliad is mismatched to the NIO from a price-performance point of view, the Cadmus will be my new pairing with NIO.
PWA Anniversary No 10.   From a sound perspective, this is slightly better than the Cadmus, but not in a way that I wanted for the NIO.   Using the M20 module leaves the bass a little bit overwhelming and No. 10 increases the bass instead of bringing it under control.   So, Cadmus does a better job of delivering what I need for this particular IEM.   In addition, this cable is too thick for the Nio.
Leonidas II.   This cable has a very nice sound to it.   But, it does not work at all from an ergonomics, nor tactility point of view.  A cable should not feel like barb wire when paired with an IEM.

Summary:   The Cadmus cable is an outstanding value silver plated copper cable because it has a premium quality look and feel.  And, at this price level, the amount of sound improvement a cable can offer is less important than its ergonomics.   Since it excels in this area and it brings more balance to the sound of the Nio, I will be pairing the Nio with Cadmus as its permanent cable.


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Sep 1, 2022)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Review of Effect Audio Signature Series Cables
> 
> I want to thank Effect Audio for providing me the opportunity to review the new cables in their Signature Series campaign.   In my review package, these are the cables that I had the opportunity to review.
> 
> ...


Nice review, from a refreshing perspective. Of course the “price of cable vs price of IEM” ratio is an individually decided matter, but your approach seems sensible- for me, I’m willing to increase that to about 50% —though 30% is certainly preferred. Agree that going upside down (when cable price exceeds the price of the IEM) seems less sensible. Maybe better in that case to invest in a higher tier IEM that delivers what one is seeking from the cable pairing sound-wise? I have Cadmus en route from Singapore, as well as Eros S to pair with U12T, another 64 audio IEM. We shall see.


----------



## Levanter

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Effect Audio Leonidas II:   MSRP:  $999
> 
> Ergonomics:     Worst cable in useability  Very stiff and unwieldy
> Tactility:  Feels like barb wire
> ...



I'm surprised on your unit's ergonomics. How old is the cable? Mine is over 2 years old now and is still very supple, flexible. Not even a hint of stiffness.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Levanter said:


> I'm surprised on your unit's ergonomics. How old is the cable? Mine is over 2 years old now and is still very supple, flexible. Not even a hint of stiffness.


It is about 2 years old.   I also have the Leonidas II Octa and that cable is fantastic.   It is a great match for my Z1R.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

jlemaster1957 said:


> Nice review, from a refreshing perspective. Of course the “price of cable vs price of IEM” ratio is an individually decided matter, but your approach seems sensible- for me, I’m willing to increase that to about 50% —though 30% is certainly preferred. Agree that going upside down (when cable price exceeds the price of the IEM) seems less sensible. Maybe better in that case to invest in a higher tier IEM that delivers what one is seeking from the cable pairing sound-wise? I have Cadmus en route from Singapore, as well as Eros S to pair with U12T, another 64 audio IEM. We shall see.


I did not get a chance to hear the Eros S.   I like the build quality of the cables.  I just wish the hardware was a little better.   They can charge a bit more for the better hardware.


----------



## Levanter

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> It is about 2 years old.   I also have the Leonidas II Octa and that cable is fantastic.



There shouldn't be any ergonomic difference vs the Octa except thickness though. Maybe yours was an unfortunate variance.


----------



## klyzon

Levanter said:


> I'm surprised on your unit's ergonomics. How old is the cable? Mine is over 2 years old now and is still very supple, flexible. Not even a hint of stiffness.


i think the earlier batch of cables at that period of time might have that issue. I have a lionheart that is ultra stiff, given another year, it might probably be able to stand upright on its own. Also have a Horus from that era that is similarly stiff


----------



## justanut

blotmouse said:


> If I order a cable with the ConX mmcx add on for $10, does that mean I will receive the default 2-pin and the mmcx? That's what I need. Not one or the other. Just needing some clarity b4 I press buy. Thanks.


Yes mine came with default 2-pin as well as the Pentaconn Ear ConX top up


----------



## Levanter

klyzon said:


> i think the earlier batch of cables at that period of time might have that issue. I have a lionheart that is ultra stiff, given another year, it might probably be able to stand upright on its own. Also have a Horus from that era that is similarly stiff



Mine is older than his though, but can't rule out that his dealer's stock might be an older one at that time. Mine came with a plastic slider, but I requested to change to the metal slider when I sent mine in for the ConX termination.


----------



## Shawnb

My code 51 FE stiffens up after prolonged use though not as bad as the original did but it hasn't seen as much use, though so far the bespoke one with the Chiron doesn't appear to have that problem.

As for how much a cable can affect the sound it really comes down to the IEM's. For mine I can tell within the first few notes if it's the Leo II 8w, Code 51 FE or the bespoke model. So it really comes down to what compliments your IEM's and the music you listen to and ignore any price ratio.


----------



## klyzon

Levanter said:


> Mine is older than his though, but can't rule out that his dealer's stock might be an older one at that time. Mine came with a plastic slider, but I requested to change to the metal slider when I sent mine in for the ConX termination.


my lionheart was quite an early batch i guess, can't remember the serial number. But I gave up using it 2 years ago, ergonomics made it quite impossible to use it even if sonically it was a great pairing


----------



## sunnyslhf

Shawnb said:


> My code 51 FE stiffens up after prolonged use though not as bad as the original did but it hasn't seen as much use, though so far the bespoke one with the Chiron doesn't appear to have that problem.
> 
> As for how much a cable can affect the sound it really comes down to the IEM's. For mine I can tell within the first few notes if it's the Leo II 8w, Code 51 FE or the bespoke model. So it really comes down to what compliments your IEM's and the music you listen to and ignore any price ratio.



"ignore any price ratio" -- really like this term


----------



## Gavin C4

Ares S, really has a magical bass punch that other cables are unable to provide. It is very punchy and dense and well-defined, with zero boomy-ness. It will not bleed into other areas of the spectrum.


----------



## Ace Bee (Sep 7, 2022)

So, after much deliberation, I got all of the Signature Series cables. Here are they in their full glory:





Looks striking, I have to say. This was one of the best decisions I have made in this hobby, as of yet.

Since I already posted my impressions about the Ares S and Eros S, not gonna spend any more words on them, as they perform identically. However, I would like to focus on the *Cadmus *here, as I did not get to hear it before.

And frankly, Cadmus has blown me outta the water.

Normally what I have experienced in cheaper SPC cable is that it reduces the low-end emphasis and enhances upper mid and treble emphasis. However, that does not seem to be the operating philosophy of Cadmus. Rather, the Cadmus tightens up the low end such that it still slams equally hard, but the decay becomes a tad bit faster and the body of the note becomes a bit taut, which has an apparent cleaning-up effect on the low end. As an added benefit, the textures become a bit more prominent, bringing out a bit more details.
In the midrange, Cadmus enhances the realism of the notes. The notes now feel slightly better defined, have slightly more three-dimensional presence than before, and textures are also slightly more evident. Air improves slightly also.
Miraculously, in the treble region, Cadmus does not accentuate the peaks! Rather, it enhances the presence of the whole treble region uniformly. And this is where it differs from the other SPC cable. Cadmus is not about party tricks, it's all about refinement and enhancement. Quite frankly, I have not experienced such a matured-sounding Silver Plated UPOCC cable before, and suffice to say I am hella pleased with it. The fact that it comes with both mmcx and 2 pin means that my hunt for an SPC cable is permanently over!





The IEM I have chosen to pair it with is a Dual DD offering from IMR, Dark Matter. 11mm Wide band dynamic CNT ADLC Dynamic + 6mm CNT conduction motor. However, this 6mm CNT Driver is hard mounted to the body, such that it produces sound as well as transmute the vibration to the shell to slightly enhance the overall sound. In its stock sound, it is a legit basshead iem with clear midrange, and a somewhat reserved treble. Cadmus cleans up the bass while retaining the punch, makes the midrange more prominent, brings out the treble a bit more, and, I discovered this recently while comparing with an ISN cable, expands the stage a bit more while putting a bit more body on the notes - combined everything, it becomes a noticeably better version than before with the stock cable (the stock cable isn't bad, just the synergy isn't exactly perfect.)





However, there is one major caveat - the earhooks. *The earhooks are quite thick, definitely of a very durable silicone, but they are also very stiff and very small curvature. *And because of this stiffness, it was putting considerable pressure on my ear and was pulling the iems out of my ears. I had to remove them, as you can see in the above picture, for better comfort and seal. @EffectAudio @JordonEA I would very much prefer if you can widen the earhooks a bit more and make it a bit softer, to enhance the wearing comfort.


----------



## Deferenz

lil BANE said:


> How do you swap the jack?  Do you pull it off?  I imagine the pins would prevent you from screwing the jack on.


To use TermX you first unscrew the jack. Beforehand the jack is held firmly in place and feels quite solid. Once you unscrew the jack you then have access to pull the jack out of the socket. Pulling out the jack will reveal the 4 pin connector. You’ll also see what looks like a 5th hole on the jack and a small nodule on the connector. This ensures you marry up the pins correctly. Each jack, be it 2.5mm, 3.5mm or 4.4mm all have these holes at their base. You then pick your new jack, insert the pins to connect it up, and then screw it back in. Your new termination is then ready to use. See pics below.

Can I just say though that I have a prototype, and while I believe the tuning is complete it is possible that some of the hardware may be tweaked, so take what I have said as the basics of what will happen.


----------



## Kerouac

amirraouf7 said:


> Hi guys,  I have an A12t on the way (hopefully soon) and I do have an *Andromeda*. I was wondering if anyone could give me *recommendation from the signature series* for each of these IEM's? Thanks 🙏🏼



The good news is that I have an Andromeda (original version) + the Ares S & Cadmus over here.

So , there I was standing with the Andro in one and the cables in my other hand earlier this week. Going like...




...when I realized (yep, this is the bad news part)



...that I never got me some extra ConX mmcx connectors myself 

Anyway, @Deferenz: thanks for your recent ConX / TermX explanation posts.
These were very helpful / insightful imo!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

amirraouf7 said:


> Hi guys,  I have an A12t on the way (hopefully soon) and I do have an Andromeda. I was wondering if anyone could give me recommendation from the signature series for each of these IEM's?  Thanks 🙏🏼


One of the generally recognized good "cables for Andromeda" is ALO Reference 8. At one time, I used such a combo for about 4 years. Now this cable is inexpensive and available. The main thing is that it is not a Chinese fake from AliExpress)

Also, I tried Andro with many cables. I also liked Whiplash Audio, Dunu Hulk, EA Thor Silver and EA Artemis. Anyway if you compare it with a stock cable, then almost any one will be better.

About the same for 64 Audio. I liked them with EA Cleo.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Gavin C4 said:


> Ares S, really has a magical bass punch that other cables are unable to provide. It is very punchy and dense and well-defined, with zero boomy-ness. It will not bleed into other areas of the spectrum.



I didn't hear that in my A/B testing.  What did you compare in your tests?   I found the Ares S to have the least amount of bass punch of the 4 cables I tested.   The Ares S smoothed out the sound.  It did not enhance the bass.


----------



## Shawnb

JordonEA said:


> Hey guys! We've just introduced 2 curated bespoke pairings with Chiron 4W - 1 with Horus and the other 1 with Caliburn. Check out our page for more information! 🙌🏽
> https://www.effectaudio.com/chiron-4w
> 
> 
> ...




What's the Caliburn cable that's offered as a bespoke option?


----------



## Feischmaker

@JordonEA is there any possibility for EA to support qdc 2pin and sennheiser IE mmcx as ConX options?


----------



## Gavin C4

Adding a piglet tail adapter to Ares S can significantly enhance the sound by the signature of the piglet tail. It opens up more fun tuning and fine tuning opportunity to play around with. Just make sure the awg size of the piglet tail matches your cable 24 awg.


----------



## Suyang

Shawnb said:


> What's the Caliburn cable that's offered as a bespoke option?


The Caliburn is the cable designed for King Arthur, which is a combination of Excalibur (Designed for Arthur) and Caliburn( Gold Plated Silver + Silver Gold Alloy cable), it was not sold separately. However it was used for a few limited edition cables.

Suyang


Feischmaker said:


> @JordonEA is there any possibility for EA to support qdc 2pin and sennheiser IE mmcx as ConX options?


We are working on the QDC 2pin connection, its quite a trouble to make the alignment right, will share the good news once we get it done.

The ConX MMCX works perfectly with IE300/600/900 tho.

Suyang


Gavin C4 said:


> Adding a piglet tail adapter to Ares S can significantly enhance the sound by the signature of the piglet tail. It opens up more fun tuning and fine tuning opportunity to play around with. Just make sure the awg size of the piglet tail matches your cable 24 awg.


Enjoy the weekend with cable rolling, Gavin

Suyang


----------



## Gavin C4

The Signature Series really brings a lot to the table, really affordable and high performance. Don't get blinded by the price. It is Never the more expensive it is the better performance. We have to look at the individual strength of an iem and the area that you want to target for improvement. Then to select a cable that does the job.

The 3 cable from the lineup could possibly cover up most of the option out there and listening to the three of them allows you to learn more about your listening preference.


----------



## Shawnb

Suyang said:


> The Caliburn is the cable designed for King Arthur, which is a combination of Excalibur (Designed for Arthur) and Caliburn( Gold Plated Silver + Silver Gold Alloy cable), it was not sold separately. However it was used for a few limited edition cables.
> 
> Suyang




Interesting. How would this sound bespoke with the Code 51?


----------



## Feischmaker

Suyang said:


> The ConX MMCX works perfectly with IE300/600/900 tho.


Ah, I did not know this.

So, this afternoon I tried IE900 with my ConX Cleopatra

It does fit the IE900, but I would not say perfectly, as it's quite loose and easily detached 🤔
Maybe I am fiddling it wrong somewhere.

Will be waiting patiently for the qdc options though 😌


----------



## Deferenz

I’ve just been having a search around for what connections you can add to TermX. I knew there should be 2.5, 3.5 & 4.4, but I never knew you could get Lightning and Type-C. This really interests me as I have started to use my iPhone and iPad a bit more for music. 

I’m not sure what you actually get in the kit though. On the EA site it shows what looks like a lightning, a type c and then possibly a 4.4mm and 2.5mm. Do the contents change depending on what jack you already got with the cable? E.g. if I bought a cable with 4.4mm does this mean the TermX kit would then have a 2.5mm and 3.5mm?


----------



## Ufanco

Ace Bee said:


> So, after much deliberation, I got all of the Signature Series cables. Here are they in their full glory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent review and totally agree with you on the Cadmus. I happened to like the earhooks but everyone different so it’s hard to make something that pleases everyone. Glad you found a way to improve them for your needs. 
Been spending more time with the Mest Indigo than the Mest Mkii once Indigo is burned in will try the Cadmus cable with them.


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Sep 4, 2022)

The Cadmus and Eros Signature series cables have arrived!

The is first impression is just re Cadmus, which I have paired with 64 Audio U12T (uni) with MX Apex module. Source was Hiby R8, though I add a wrinkle at the end re the Cayin C9.

I will not recapitulate the unboxing or fine packaging elsewhere described. I will say that the chin slider is packaged in shrink wrap with the Y-splitter so do remove that if you want to use it, which you will (read on).

I am comparing the Cadmus to the Eletech Project 8 Fortitude, an 8-wire copper cable. (Sorry I do t have another SPC cable to which to compare Cadmus). Both cables are very supple. Both are 2.5 mm balance terminated, for the Cadmus I am using the EA ultra-short adapter 2.5 mm—>4.4 mm (non-Pentaconn) whereas for the P8F I use Eletech’s 2.5->4.4 mm Socrates pigtail. Tracks were Fruhlingsgefuhle by Melokind, Magnetar by Mark Lettieri, Beldiya by Triplego, Twice by Ludovici Einaudi (Reimagined by Mercan Dede) Lifted by Love by KD Lang, Drover by Bill Callahan  I used Azla Sedna Xelastic tips well worn in.

Fit: I agree with @Ace Bee that the shrinkwrap cover of the earhooks has a very tight curvature; however I found by “working” this a bit it loosened up to a point I could use it. Agree that otherwise it impacts ear tip fit. I had no difficulty with inserting the two 0.78 pins into the U12T- some over on the 64 Audio thread expressed concern that this might damage the IEMs (which are 0.75 mm separated) but I think having already inserted the P8Fs whatever stresses/molecular re-arrangements to the shell that resulted from this happened long before and the pins slide right in- snug but not tight.

I’m not much of a proponent of burn in but I will say that I heard a VERY GREAT change within the first 30 min of use- at first there was significant clipping of the bass which was clearly over- elevated, but this rapidly cleared (so anti-burn in readers- I assert it’s real, though I am not sure how much difference 30 min makes compared to 30 hours).

On to sound after the first 30 min. Re: all that I heard I am only one user and these are my own impressions, YMMV. I affirm pretty much all what others have said re tightening of the bass, shortening of bass decay, elevation of the mids, great treble extension. The principle thing I noticed is that while the bass is still impactful (plenty of slam, fellow bass-heads!) it does not overwhelm the rest of the FR. I would mostly characterize the SQ as “dynamic” across the range, by which I mean the contrast between the leading edge of the notes and the blackness in between. The bass drops are quite incredible but they do not overwhelm the clarity of the mids not the sweetness of the treble, or detail retrieval. No where do I hear any harshness or sibilance. It is quite an exciting listen, “engaging, dynamic, exciting, but balanced and detailed” are adjectives that come to mind.

In contrast, P8F is very smooth, musical, but less dynamic. Mids are still elevated so there is a W-shaped FR, bass decay is longer, treble extension and detail are still good, sparkle up top is a little less. It is a very pleasant listen, still without harshness, still well balanced but less exciting.

Stage is as previously described and about the same with both cables- not  intimate nor particularly wide or deep, but similarly holographic. I think Cadmus gives more of an impression in terms of layering and imaging because of the increased intensity of sound at all levels- details and leading edges of notes jump out at all frequencies and multiple   locations in the sonic image.

Two  additional things- I pick up quite a lot of microphonics on Cadmus when not using the chin slider- head movements against the cable transmit up to the IEM and I can hear them above the music. The slider eliminates this entirely. I like the fact that the slider keeps the 2 cables slightly separated as they pass through it- which also helps. It’s a good slider so i recommend to take off the shrink wrap and use it!

The second is the pairing with C9 (after I got done with my listening on the R8). I plugged the R8 LO into the C9 using Cayin’s own 4.4 mm copper IC and listened in line-in mode.  I have always enjoyed the 4 different modes of listening available on the C9 ( + or - Korg Nutubes; Class A or AB). This is the first set up where I could really clearly and instantly differentiate the “tube sound” the C9 Korg Nu-tubes add to the U12T ie when paired to the Cadmus. Usually the Korg Nutubes make the sound smoother but not “tube-y”- with Cadmus it is very discernible.

Overall, a very enjoyable pairing.


----------



## klyzon

Deferenz said:


> I’ve just been having a search around for what connections you can add to TermX. I knew there should be 2.5, 3.5 & 4.4, but I never knew you could get Lightning and Type-C. This really interests me as I have started to use my iPhone and iPad a bit more for music.
> 
> I’m not sure what you actually get in the kit though. On the EA site it shows what looks like a lightning, a type c and then possibly a 4.4mm and 2.5mm. Do the contents change depending on what jack you already got with the cable? E.g. if I bought a cable with 4.4mm does this mean the TermX kit would then have a 2.5mm and 3.5mm?


I added Termx to my Horus, if nothing's changed, you will get the following (along with a small case to store everything)

4.4mm
2.5mm
Lightning connector
USB C connector
There will be no 3.5mm


----------



## Deferenz

klyzon said:


> I added Termx to my Horus, if nothing's changed, you will get the following (along with a small case to store everything)
> 
> 4.4mm
> 2.5mm
> ...


Thanks for the info. I’m sure I read there was a 3.5mm jack available that was TermX. I wonder if EA would change the kit if that’s what you needed?

From the site it shows that the TermX kit costs extra. Using the new Cleopatra II as an example, it comes with ConX and TermX connectors already fitted. Now if I purchased this cable and opted for 4.4mm termination, then a short time after bought the TermX kit I would end up with two 4.4mm jacks but no 3.5mm jack.

Perhaps this is a question for Effect Audio?


----------



## Suyang

klyzon said:


> I added Termx to my Horus, if nothing's changed, you will get the following (along with a small case to store everything)
> 
> 4.4mm
> 2.5mm
> ...





Deferenz said:


> Thanks for the info. I’m sure I read there was a 3.5mm jack available that was TermX. I wonder if EA would change the kit if that’s what you needed?
> 
> From the site it shows that the TermX kit costs extra. Using the new Cleopatra II as an example, it comes with ConX and TermX connectors already fitted. Now if I purchased this cable and opted for 4.4mm termination, then a short time after bought the TermX kit I would end up with two 4.4mm jacks but no 3.5mm jack.
> 
> Perhaps this is a question for Effect Audio?


Both you are right, as for the current TermX full set offerings there is NO 3.5mm due to its popularity.

However after launch of Cleopatra II, we will change the TermX full set to TermX basic set(2.5/3.5/4.4), Type C and Lightening will be offered separately. Cleo II will comes with either TermX Basic or OFC 4.4 as default.

We will also make changes to the ConX at the same time, ConX basic will be introduced, which includes ony CIEM and MMCX, ConX Full set price will be adjust from current $60 to $80 which comes with 5 sets of connectors, and meanwhile each pair of connector will be able to purchase separatley as well at $15.

Hopefully with the variant options, you can have more flexibility to choose the right connection and termination type you need and also not wasting the ones you do not need.

Suyang


----------



## Deferenz

Suyang said:


> Both you are right, as for the current TermX full set offerings there is NO 3.5mm due to its popularity.
> 
> However after launch of Cleopatra II, we will change the TermX full set to TermX basic set(2.5/3.5/4.4), Type C and Lightening will be offered separately. Cleo II will comes with either TermX Basic or OFC 4.4 as default.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Suyang for giving us more information on this.


----------



## jlemaster1957

Here I provide my 2 cents on Eros S.

Pls see my post above (#6248) on my A/B comparisons between Cadmus and another cable when both were paired with U12T. In what follows, gear was the same as in the aforementioned comparison (Hiby R8 as source, Azla Sedna Xelastic tips) and same tunes compared.

As others found, I too found the Eros S to tilt towards neutral with an expansive soundstage; however, when paired with U12T , to me SQ was not much different than U12T with the 8 wire copper Eletech Project 8 Fortitude (my comparison cable for this IEM). The biggest difference was that the bass was substantially elevated on U12T using Eros S cp to P8F - not much else noted but I imagine that the soundstage improvements over the U12T's stock cable may already have been "taken care of" for this IEM by originally pairing it with the 8-wire P8F.

So, next I asked myself, what other IEMs do I have that might benefit from a similar increase in soundstage and an increase in bass impact? So I moved Eros to my Monarch Mk2. The MMk2 has a stock copper cable that is 4 wire 26AWG Silver Plated OCC Litz. So in someways it is more similar to Cadmus. Indeed I did pair it with Cadmus earlier today, and found Cadmus to be very similar in SQ to the stock cable, though with a bit of extra bass kick that the stock cable did not have. With Eros S, however, MMk2 is transformed. Now the stage opens up nicely. With stock sound always seemed to be inside my head. Instrument separation now seems much wider/deeper than with the stock SPC. MMk2 already has excellent imaging and detail retrieval in the mids - some (@Precogvision) have reported it to be unparalleled in this aspect at a similar kilobuck price range. But many have lamented that the MMk2 does not have the bass impact of its OG predecessor.

Apart from the soundstage improvements, bass impact (surprisingly) is NOT greatly elevated when MMk2 is paired with Eros S; however, the bass quality and texture is tighter and more textured, compared to stock. Mids are still forward and detailed (no losses here). Treble is more extended and a bit elevated. The snare drum "thwack" is now more impactful on the top end, but there is no harshness or sibilance anywhere in the treble range. I'm not hearing a lot of shimmer up top, but I have mild tinnitus and 65 yo ears so, go figure.  HOWEVER - to my ears- this seems a better pairing for Eros S than is the 64 Audio U12T, and definitely for the MMk2 an improvement over the stock SPC . MMk2 has been very highly rated by some (eg. @crinacle), but to me it's always been a bit of a 'meh' - technically good but not exciting. This pairing definitely alters my view of the MMk2, positively.


----------



## Shecky504

@JordonEA @Suyang When is the Cleo II launching? Will you have any at SoCal CanJam?


----------



## JordonEA

Shecky504 said:


> @JordonEA @Suyang When is the Cleo II launching? Will you have any at SoCal CanJam?


@Shecky504 Cleopatra II will be launching really soon - 7th September, 6pm SGT. Yes, we will be featuring Cleopatra II at SoCal CanJam 😬 

Also! Our hybrid IEM project with Elysian Acoustic Labs, Gaea, will be making an appearance too. It's gonna be a party that weekend 🎉 Keep a lookout for our booth!

- Jordon


----------



## EffectAudio

The Queen is eager to meet her people. Just slightly more than an hour to go.


----------



## corgifall

EffectAudio said:


> The Queen is eager to meet her people. Just slightly more than an hour to go.


I love the design of these recent boxes! Signature series boxes were a real treat!!


----------



## Deferenz

EffectAudio said:


> The Queen is eager to meet her people. Just slightly more than an hour to go.


The box looks good so far for the Cleo II. Can’t wait to see the full package! The unboxing experience for the Cadmus was superb and so I’ve got high hopes for this one!


----------



## Gavin C4

We already have a lot of occation to try the Cleo II 4 wire and 8 wire cable at shows and demos. I suddenly wonder, what would the pairing be like if we pair the Cleo II with Effect Audio Gaea earphone. With the punch bass and analog thickness from the Cleo II, pairing with Gaea will be very interesting.


----------



## Deferenz

I’ve been listening to the Cleopatra II today with the Traillii. Quite a nice pair up. I’ll post some impressions soon.


----------



## Gavin C4

Deferenz said:


> I’ve been listening to the Cleopatra II today with the Traillii. Quite a nice pair up. I’ll post some impressions soon.



It is really nice looking, all the y split and plug are made in titanium and looks similar to the design of the flagship Centurion. Term X and Con X together makes the cable extremely versatile. Future proof for years to come.


----------



## Ufanco

Deferenz said:


> I’ve been listening to the Cleopatra II today with the Traillii. Quite a nice pair up. I’ll post some impressions soon.



Looking forward to your thoughts, I have to say I agree with the previous poster it's an awesome-looking cable.


----------



## Deferenz (Sep 12, 2022)

Here are my impressions of the new Effect Audio cable *Cleopatra II.*

I’d like to thank Effect Audio @Suyang @JordonEA for allowing me to have a very small part in the launch of the new Heritage Series. I was sent the Cleo II cable in return for my honest thoughts and opinions.

*Cleopatra II*

The Cleo II is a 26 AWG, UP-OCC Silver Litz cable. The one I have is 4 Wire although there is an 8 Wire version available. I have the prototype, but I believe that it is very close to the final commercial product. The tuning is the finished article, but there may be a little tweaking of the metal components for final launch. The cable is soft and supple in the hand. It is silver in colour, while the Y-split, termination and connector housing appear to be titanium. One interesting factor is that it comes with ConX and TermX fitted as standard and so you do not need to have these added as an extra. (I did an earlier post about these elements on this thread). This cable is the first to be released from the new Heritage series.

Technical Specifications:

- Selected Premium UP-OCC Silver Litz
- Proprietary Dual Geometric Design
- 26 AWG 4 Wires / 8 Wires
- Individually Enamelled Strands
- EA Ultra Flexi Insulation
- ConX & TermX Interchangeable Connector/Plug System

I burnt the cable in beforehand for 100 hours. All listening was then done with the Oriolus Traillii and the HiBy R8. The termination I have is 4.4mm balanced. I have used a selection of songs to check various areas and I’ve listed them out below for reference. I’ve said it before, but I’m pretty useless at trying to describe sound and so I’ll just try to covey the basics of what I hear to you as I do my listening.

I’ve been listening to the Cleo II with the Traillii for a bit of time now. My thoughts on this cable therefore will be relative to this IEM.

Overall the Cleo II is clean, clear and detailed. However, it does have a few tricks up it sleeve. It has the ability to really bring out the bass element of your earphone. To my ears there is more sub and mid bass impact – I found this surprising as it’s silver, but it is a definite plus if you want to turn up the bass on the Traillii. Mids sound detailed and separation and layering is very distinctive as I try to pinpoint where everything is. Musical instruments and vocals sound crisp and clear and are well positioned. However, there is a subtle warmth and smoothness to this area. Highs do extend up and can be vivid and more revealing. There is a brightness to the sound but it’s not sharp or offensive. I find that it is well extended but never strays into that harsh uncomfortable area.

Bass notes:

Although this is a silver cable there does appear to be a bit of emphasis on the lower end.
Deep bass on the Drum & Bass track ‘Nasty Ways’ by Dllinja is superbly rendered. This track has a deep almost guttural growl like sub bass and Cleo II really helps to bring this out. I was impressed by this. The hard hitting drum beat and pluck of the bass guitar string on New Orders ‘Blue Monday’ have a real presence when I listen. I thought that this song could do with a little more bass compared to stock, and so I’m liking what I hear with Cleo II.
I found a track by Aphex Twin called Produk 29[101] that highlights a type of bass that I will tentatively call ‘upper sub bass’. It’s almost like sub bass, but instead of being felt in your chest you feel it in the top of your head. I’m sure some others here can give it a proper name, but regardless the Cleo II does it well. Overall, I think Cleo II really helps to showcase the bass ability of the Traillii.

Mids notes:

Here I’m getting good imaging, separation and detail. Mids feel crisp and clean with a slight touch of warmth. I’m getting some good spacing between instruments here, and I can pinpoint most things on the stage. Buddy Guy’s guitar sings on ‘We go back’, and the vocals of both him and Mavis Staples are nicely placed on the stage. Everything is so clear and clean on this track. Bring in AC/DC and the drum has a very definite thump and guitars have a good bit of crunch on ‘Back in Black’. I can almost see Angus Young running around the stage playing his guitar while Brian Johnson screams out the vocals. I think rock works well with the Cleo II. The voice of singer lady blackbird is rather captivating on the track ‘Fix It’. This is such a well recorded song highlighting singer and piano, and the Cleo II helps to show off the crispness of the piano notes, the bass tone of the lower pedal and the singers voice. Every part is beautifully presented. I like to try out the song ‘Losing Things’ by The Beautiful South because there is so much going on in that track. The singer is quite close to you, but there are different instruments spread all over the stage. This is quite a smooth song and what I like here is that the Cleo II has not tried to alter this smoothness and there is no emphasis of trying to make it brighter in any way. I can definitely home in on all the various instruments, and the details and layering is presented well.  The live version of Hotel California is a track I like to use for a number of things. You can check out the width of the soundstage, instrument separation, the depth of ‘thump’ on the bongo’s, and a test for upper mids. This is useful for me as the lead vocals are quite close in and a little elevated. My concern with a silver cable is that it will emphasise these vocals too much and make it too much for my ears to contend with. Luckily, I can say that the Cleo II keeps these on the right side, and everything plays beautifully.

Highs notes:

The highs are clean and crisp on the Traillii but there seems to be a bit of air around everything. This makes the Cleo II a pleasant listen as I’m finding that it gives a different approach to what I’d normally expect from a silver cable. On the track ‘Say something’ by A Great Big World, the male vocals extend quite high. I sometimes find it can be a difficult song to get right and its presentation can be quite dependent on the equipment used. Yet with the Cleo II I’m finding that these vocals stay on the right side for me and do not stray into those harsher territories. There are two female artists I listen to with vocals that also reach high levels, The Unthanks and Birdy, and these play out well and I’m pleasantly surprised that these vocals are kept in check. I think this is because Cleo II doesn’t have a harsh treble, and for someone like me who can be a little sensitive to this area, I’m enjoying the sound that the Traillii is giving me with this cable.

Last thoughts

When I do my testing, I tend to use particular songs that I know will let me hear bass, mids and highs. The issue here though is that I’m listening to a songs elements, to a certain extent, in isolation. This dawned on me when I decided to just listen to a general playlist I had while I was working. I realised that while doing this I was hearing every element combined and I was hearing the whole song and not its component parts. Doing this I noticed that the Cleo II gave a kind of 3D feel to the sound. I think this may be because it feels like there is a lot of air around everything. Regardless, I find it makes the Traillii, with Cleo II, a very nice listen.

Tracks used

New Order – Blue Monday
Notorious BIG – Dangerous MC’s
Dillinja – Nasty Ways
Aphex Twin – produk 29[101]
Massive Attack - Angel
Buddy Guy, Mavis Staples – We go back
AC/DC – Back in Black
Lady Blackbird – Fix it
The Beautiful South – Losing Things
Eagles – Hotel California-Live on MTV, 1994
A Great Big World – Say something
The Unthanks – Heres’ the Tender Coming
Birdy – Wings (acoustic)
The Jesus & Mary Chain – Tower of Song
Miles Davis – So What

Edited for photos & spelling.


----------



## james93

asakuranaoko said:


> Jeez…






Has anyone in the US had this issue?


----------



## Ufanco

james93 said:


> Has anyone in the US had this issue?


From my understanding, it only affected Japan and Hong Kong markets during the initial launch phase and has thus been resolved a couple of months back.
I wouldn't be concerned it was discussed a while back. Shouldn't affect any current cables and never affects units outside of Hong Kong and Japan.


----------



## james93

Well I am in the US, purchased at CanJam Chicago, and the right wire has started to act up.

I've been using it since I purchased and no issues.  Just yesterday the right side went out. I did swap sides and the right ciem worked fine with the left wire. I switched back and nothing, actually a really low volume. I also switched the left, working fine with full volume, to the right wire and same thing a really low volume. I wiped the 2-pin connection and the right side work fine again.

Just a little while ago, the sound went back to a really low volume, just the right side again.


----------



## KuroKitsu

klyzon said:


> i think the earlier batch of cables at that period of time might have that issue. I have a lionheart that is ultra stiff, given another year, it might probably be able to stand upright on its own. Also have a Horus from that era that is similarly stiff.


To think that somehow there can be a bad batch of cables at these prices somehow are frightening. I've never held on to an EA cable BNIB long enough to see how stiff it could get, but either way it should be consistent.

Have a newer Horus with ConX, lets see if I'll be shopping for a new cable in a few years for my A12t 🤔


Levanter said:


> I'm surprised on your unit's ergonomics. How old is the cable? Mine is over 2 years old now and is still very supple, flexible. Not even a hint of stiffness.


At risk of sinking the resale value of my Janus D that is listed: I'm surprised too.

@riverground owns an older second hand Janus B that is perfectly supple and flexible, meanwhile my newer third handed Janus D is so stiff above the y split. I have microphonic issues with the cable just from moving my head ever so slightly. 

@frekvens is the original owner, and @riverground the second, but he didn't try until we met up recently and was surprised at how stiff it was as well.

I'd love to pair it with my A12t, but the fact I can hear the wires rubbing against each over the music makes it unbearable.

EA has offered to rebraid the cable to see if it reduces the issue, but shipping both ways isn't really plausible if the issue is still going to be present and I'll have to sell it anyways. Even more so as the cable already has money spent as it went in for ConX and Y split replacment at my request when I bought it from @riverground

Really hope my Horus isn't a bad batch, as I didn't pay to play russian roulette with insulation degradation.


----------



## Mangodango369

I never had any ergonomic issues with EA cables so far haha even with why antique ares II+ hahaha



Deferenz said:


> Bass notes:
> 
> Although this is a silver cable there does appear to be a bit of emphasis on the lower end.
> Deep bass on the Drum & Bass track ‘Nasty Ways’ by Dllinja is superbly rendered. This track has a deep almost guttural growl like sub bass and Cleo II really helps to bring this out. I was impressed by this. The hard hitting drum beat and pluck of the bass guitar string on New Orders ‘Blue Monday’ have a real presence when I listen. I thought that this song could do with a little more bass compared to stock, and so I’m liking what I hear with Cleo II.
> I found a track by Aphex Twin called Produk 29[101] that highlights a type of bass that I will tentatively call ‘upper sub bass’. It’s almost like sub bass, but instead of being felt in your chest you feel it in the top of your head. I’m sure some others here can give it a proper name, but regardless the Cleo II does it well. Overall, I think Cleo II really helps to showcase the bass ability of the Traillii.


Huh! This is impressively interesting for a totally silver cable. What wizardry has EA done this time lol Did you try listening to Bass from other genres with Cleo II tho?


----------



## Shawnb

Both Code 51’s I’ve owned tend to get stuff after repeated use, yet doesn’t appear to be an issue once bespoke with the Chiron.
I know I had to use Vaseline to make the original Code 51 more supple almost every 2 weeks.


----------



## JordonEA

james93 said:


> Well I am in the US, purchased at CanJam Chicago, and the right wire has started to act up.
> 
> I've been using it since I purchased and no issues.  Just yesterday the right side went out. I did swap sides and the right ciem worked fine with the left wire. I switched back and nothing, actually a really low volume. I also switched the left, working fine with full volume, to the right wire and same thing a really low volume. I wiped the 2-pin connection and the right side work fine again.
> 
> Just a little while ago, the sound went back to a really low volume, just the right side again.


Hi @james93 No worries about that! We do provide 1 year warranty for manufacturer's defect. Please contact us at info@effectaudio.com and our team can assist you with getting the issue fixed! 😃

- Jordon


----------



## Deferenz

Mangodango369 said:


> I never had any ergonomic issues with EA cables so far haha even with why antique ares II+ hahaha
> 
> 
> Huh! This is impressively interesting for a totally silver cable. What wizardry has EA done this time lol Did you try listening to Bass from other genres with Cleo II tho?


I tried D&B, hip-hop and some EDM. I’m not saying the Cleo II turns Traillii into Legend X or EVO because it does not. The Traillii’s BA bass is still BA bass, but it does, to my ears, seem to give an increase in bass performance relative to stock.


----------



## rantng

Mangodango369 said:


> I never had any ergonomic issues with EA cables so far haha even with why antique ares II+ hahaha



My Ares I&II cables definitely stiffened up over time, it's like they all developed rheumatoid arthritis. No issues sonically though. Ares S seems to standing up quite well so far. My other EA cables (Ares II 8-wire, Thor II 8-wire, Cleo II & Leo II haven't been afflicted.


Shawnb said:


> I know I had to use Vaseline to make the original Code 51 more supple almost every 2 weeks.



Hehe, I never considered that, but I am chuckling a bit picturing it.


----------



## Deferenz

I’ve had the Thor Silver II+ for a few years now and it’s condition is fine.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Never had an issue with an Aries II that I later upgraded to the Aries II 8 through an upgrade program. Had it for a few years and it was still soft as supple from day 1.

The Janus is literally my first cable with this level of stiffness.

It more or less locks me out of 8 wire builds for fear of Janus level stiffness causing microphonics.


----------



## Mangodango369

Deferenz said:


> I tried D&B, hip-hop and some EDM. I’m not saying the Cleo II turns Traillii into Legend X or EVO because it does not. The Traillii’s BA bass is still BA bass, but it does, to my ears, seem to give an increase in bass performance relative to stock.


super cool, anyone going to canjam socal? Try and let us know how Cleo II performs maybe it'll pair well with my 846 got a good feeling bout it


----------



## gadgetgod

Hello friends,

I just posted my unboxing for the latest Effect Audio Cadmus and Eros S Signature Series Cables!! Do have a look here:-


Share your opinions about the video with me!!

Thank You!!

P.S: My native language is not english so I am not a bit fluent in speaking. I hope you guys don't mind hehe.


----------



## Deferenz

I got a note from MusicTeck that they now have the Eros S in stock.


----------



## kckfor

What‘s the price?


----------



## Deferenz

kckfor said:


> What‘s the price?


$299 US. Possibly shipping cost on top dependent on where you are.


----------



## animalsrush (Sep 16, 2022)

Few weeks ago I received my Eros S cable which I wanted for my 64 Audio Nio’s stock cable replacement. My cable was shipped from Hong Kong to the US instead of Singapore. Looks like EA has outsourced cable building. However the quality of build is superb. My first impressions were completely underwhelming. The cable seemed bit harsh at upper end and overall I felt it was not as smooth or refined as lionheart which I use with my K10 ciems. But it needs some burn in time and it only has about 20 hrs so far , but I am hoping for the best as it is not making the music sound bad just bit harsh and unrefined which will smoothen once the burn in happens. Secondly since I got this cable from effect audio mid august I am hoping the cable issues have been fixed before they shipped mine.

Now for some observations on design. Just my opinion you may agree or disagree

1) the cable is shipped in a huge box which is unnecessary. It makes a good unboxing video on YouTube but practically it is expensive recycling garbage. What is the need for such elaborate packing and really a user manual ?. People buying such expensive gear know what they are doing
2) cable pouch? What is the use., all my cables are attached to my iems . When will I use the carry case?. You can’t carry your iems in it with cable .so another piece of recycling garbage. Both box and cable case I have already thrown away
3) if effect audio was smart, they would ship the cable in the cable pouch and send it in a smaller box maybe.. this could reduce waste and save some shipping cost to effect audio
4) why do we have such a huge Y splitter made out of metal . It not only makes cable heavy takes up too much space in carry case. Why couldn’t they offer a choice of lightweight splitter like they did before( for lionheart I chose a molded plastic splitter). Again the splitter looks good in marketing photos not so much practical in real life
5) the cable clincher is one of the worst design decision of this cable build. It is too big, not smooth and in long term metal rubbing on plastic sleeve will ultimately lead to chafing. I got #5 O Ring from Home Depot to replace the cable cincher

On another note , the lionheart cable has become very stiff now and started to unravel it self from the weave. So I am hoping Eros S doesn’t suffer same fate in few years..

On a positive note, the cable still is comfortable, flexible and you don’t feel the weight as much ( unless you move) and overall sound signature is non intrusive. Changes are subtle hope they stabilize after burn in

Can someone from effect audio confirm if fix was in place for Eros S 4.4 balanced connection before it was shipped mid August. I seriously hoping I am not affected.

Thanks
PC


----------



## Deferenz

With regard to burn in, I have the Cadmus and I did briefly have the Ares S. When I first got them and had a listen, the Ares S felt too thick and the Cadmus felt too bright. So I put them both on to burn for 100 hours. This is the time I tend to use for most of my gear.  After this process I found that both had settled down and the Ares S now a had nice warm texture and the Cadmus felt a lot more balanced. For those burn in believers then, I would recommend putting  a good few hours on the cable before doing an evaluation.


----------



## Deferenz

I’ve been listening to Effect Audio's *Cleopatra II* with the *PHoNIX*. In a similar fashion to what I got with the Traillii, the Cleo II is again providing an overall clean and crisp sound. To my ears I am getting a slight tightening up of the bass area and I would say sub bass and mid bass are a bit more distinctive in their delivery. I am not talking night and day, but I did think there was a difference that I could detect compared to stock.

Mids on the Phonix already have a warmth and thickness to them with the stock cable and so the warm texture and body of the Cleo II doesn’t seem to provide anything extra in this particular regard. At least to my ears that is. However, I do feel there was a little bit more air around this area relative to stock which does provide a bit of difference to the presentation of the sound. Mids still remain detailed though and separation, layering, and imaging is still superb.

Where I do think there is a bigger difference though is in the highs. I find that with the stock cable the highs could be considered a little too safe for some people. The Cleo II though adds more extension to these highs, and they become more crisp and clean. I would say the Cleo II adds a little brightness to the sound, but I wouldn’t say it was harsh or offensive. It adds that extra bit of crispness and sparkle that I felt I did not quite get with stock.

Visually I must say that the red and gold of the Phonix shells do look nice with the silver cable.


----------



## JordonEA

animalsrush said:


> Few weeks ago I received my Eros S cable which I wanted for my 64 Audio Nio’s stock cable replacement. My cable was shipped from Hong Kong to the US instead of Singapore. Looks like EA has outsourced cable building. However the quality of build is superb. My first impressions were completely underwhelming. The cable seemed bit harsh at upper end and overall I felt it was not as smooth or refined as lionheart which I use with my K10 ciems. But it needs some burn in time and it only has about 20 hrs so far , but I am hoping for the best as it is not making the music sound bad just bit harsh and unrefined which will smoothen once the burn in happens. Secondly since I got this cable from effect audio mid august I am hoping the cable issues have been fixed before they shipped mine.
> 
> Now for some observations on design. Just my opinion you may agree or disagree
> 
> ...


Hi @animalsrush ,

Thanks for the feedback on the Signature Series hardware/packaging design! Do burn them in longer and let me know if the Eros S sounds better! 😃 

There shouldn't be any issues with your Eros S. In any case, we do provide a 1 year warranty for all manufacturer defects. If you require any assistance, do reach out to us at info@effectaudio.com and our team will get to you promptly! 😄

Best Regards,
Jordon


----------



## Rin1990

JordonEA said:


> Hi @animalsrush ,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on the Signature Series hardware/packaging design! Do burn them in longer and let me know if the Eros S sounds better! 😃
> 
> ...


I am not one to truly believe in burn in but I'm willing to give it the benefit of the doubt. 

How long is the recommended time for the EA cables to settle down and break in from out of the box?


----------



## JordonEA

Rin1990 said:


> I am not one to truly believe in burn in but I'm willing to give it the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> How long is the recommended time for the EA cables to settle down and break in from out of the box?


We usually recommend a burn-in time between 20 to 100 hrs 🙌🏽

- Jordon


----------



## Rin1990

JordonEA said:


> We usually recommend a burn-in time between 20 to 100 hrs 🙌🏽
> 
> - Jordon


Thanks. That sounds reasonable enough.


----------



## Deferenz

I gave Cleopatra II, Cadmus and Ares S 100 hours burn in. Whether they actually need that full amount of time I do not know. But I’m kind of stuck in my ways 😃


----------



## holsen (Sep 21, 2022)

ARES S FOR THE WIN!
Posted this earlier on the Shuoer thread but thought I'd share it here as well.
I've had a set of Final E tips I bought 5 years ago because I read so many positive comments about them and unfortunately I had not found one single IEM that I liked them on Well, that was until this morning. I've always found the EJ07M a little more than just a little bass light for my liking, but I love their mids and I still think it has one of the best EST implementations I've heard (crisp, clear, airy and natural), yet I've been pondering selling them to fund the next acquisition. Anyway I decided to to give the Finals a try before snapping the PICs and listing them. The Final Es have given the EJ07Ms a slight amount of sub and mid bass boost without any bleed or choking off the treble but it still wasn't quite there. Then I decided to give the Effect Audio Ares S a go and all I can say is holy cow! I dont think I've heard as dramatic a shift in sound signature from a cable swap as I'm hearing right now on the 07Ms with the Ares S Cable. The bottom end has significantly more note weight, texture and definition. It's incredible. This is a completely transformed IEM with this cable. I'm blown away by the difference. The EJ07Ms will remain a permanent fixture in my rotation.  Thanks EA for this new Ares S  - I guess I'll be needing another one.  But Please - come up with a flat style 2 Pin for those IEMs with out the recessed socket.  There's too much leverage on the extended pins.


----------



## Ufanco

Deferenz said:


> I gave Cleopatra II, Cadmus and Ares S 100 hours burn in. Whether they actually need that full amount of time I do not know. But I’m kind of stuck in my ways 😃


I do the same with new cables. My break-in is mostly listening to music but sometimes I will just let the music play when not 
listening. 
Been going thru a rough patch health wise and music helps me focus on something other than pain. I do have the Cleopatra ii effect audio cable coming Monday so should be much more active on here.

The Cadmus with the mest mkii has been a great match after reading @Deferenz review of the Cleopatra ii looking forward to hearing what a high-quality silver cable brings out in the Mest Mkii and Mest Indigo. Currently, only have one silver cable in my collection and it’s not that great of quality so excited about trying out the Cleopatra ii.


----------



## Gavin C4

Ares S for the win. Really bang for thr buck, high performance. Smooth and detailed all rounder. I usually give all my cables at least 100 hrs of run in. Just shuffle through your playlist with different types of music including vocals, instrumentals, classical and movie sound tracks. To cover up a broad spectrum. Especially for copper cables, with decent run in, its upper mids will open up and gives even better clarity.


----------



## Deferenz

Ufanco said:


> I do the same with new cables. My break-in is mostly listening to music but sometimes I will just let the music play when not
> listening.
> Been going thru a rough patch health wise and music helps me focus on something other than pain. I do have the Cleopatra ii effect audio cable coming Monday so should be much more active on here.
> 
> The Cadmus with the mest mkii has been a great match after reading @Deferenz review of the Cleopatra ii looking forward to hearing what a high-quality silver cable brings out in the Mest Mkii and Mest Indigo. Currently, only have one silver cable in my collection and it’s not that great of quality so excited about trying out the Cleopatra ii.


I set up a little station for burning in cables and IEMs. For the recent EA cables I use my old iPhone 6 max with a 3.5mm adapter. I then attach my Blon Bl03 to them and then start the timer. It’s really basic but it works.

Sorry to hear about your health issues. I find music can certainly play a positive role in keeping you occupied during these times,

I still have some more listening to do with the Cleopatra II, as I want to pair it with my Trio and LX. Work and other commitments though have been pretty intense in the last few weeks and have limited the time I have for this hobby. Hopefully things are easing up a little and so I can get back to it shortly.


----------



## Deferenz

A bit of Trio + Cadmus while I’m working. I think  this is quite a good combo as the Trio works well with SPC.


----------



## dbsylvia

Honest Audiophile impressions of the Effect Audio Ares S and IEM cables in general are available on YouTube. A BIG thanks to the Effect Audio for providing the Ares S for review, much appreciated.


----------



## Ufanco

dbsylvia said:


> Honest Audiophile impressions of the Effect Audio Ares S and IEM cables in general are available on YouTube. A BIG thanks to the Effect Audio for providing the Ares S for review, much appreciated.



Excellent review and totally agree on the subjected nature of audio being a personal experience. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and review.

I also was a prototype tester and agree with most of your thoughts. I went with the Cadmus since I’m using a tube amp so the zing wasn't an issue I heard. With a portable system I found the Ares S was a better match. Since I have other copper cables that where on same level or better than the Ares S the Cadmus was a better fit for me. 

Have the Cleopatra ii cable on the way so looking forward to seeing what kinda improvements it offers. It be the highest price cable I have in my collection so excited to have this opportunity to test it out.


----------



## theveterans

Ufanco said:


> Excellent review and totally agree on the subjected nature of audio being a personal experience. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and review.
> 
> I also was a prototype tester and agree with most of your thoughts. I went with the Cadmus since I’m using a tube amp so the zing wasn't an issue I heard. With a portable system I found the Ares S was a better match. Since I have other copper cables that where on same level or better than the Ares S the Cadmus was a better fit for me.
> 
> Have the Cleopatra ii cable on the way so looking forward to seeing what kinda improvements it offers. It be the highest price cable I have in my collection so excited to have this opportunity to test it out.



You'll love the Cleo II. If that's your first time hearing a pure silver IEM cable, you're in for a treat


----------



## holsen

Just got my hands on the Cleopatra II and I must say it is an absolutely beautiful cable.  I was pretty impressed with the Ares S, Cadmus and Eros S but the Cleo 2 brings a whole new level of elegance and refinement.   I haven't had time to do any real critical listening with it but I hooked it up to my itsfit Fusion CIEMs, which I had listed in the classifieds earlier in the week and I've decided to delist it.  This cable is a beautiful pairing with that IEM.  It's a DD, 2xBA and Magnetostatic unit and the purity of the silver send a clean signal into that DD which produces deep, rich, textured and fast bass but at the same time really wakes up Mangnetos to brings crystal clear treble.  Cymbals have got a realism and life like shimmer to them.  It's like I got a new IEM!   I'm going to let this cable burn a few hours and then really do some critical listening with it on a couple of iems shooting out silver vs silver.  I did a quick compare with the Cadmus and it seems similar but in fairness, I wasn't really concentrating on the discernable differences.  That'll come in the next few days.  Anyway this are some very first impressions.
Earlier this week, I wrote Ares S for the Win.  I really cannot overstate what a transformation that cable made upon the EJ07M - It saved it!   Looks like we have similar story plying our with Cleo II and my Fusion!


----------



## Ufanco

theveterans said:


> You'll love the Cleo II. If that's your first time hearing a pure silver IEM cable, you're in for a treat


Looking forward to it since my better quality cables are mostly copper. Have a feeling it’s going work well with the iem’s I have. My understanding is the Cleopatra 2 was designed for muti ba iem’s so i’m super excited to have the opportunity to test these out.


----------



## smile raidcall

Deferenz said:


> I’ve been listening to Effect Audio's *Cleopatra II* with the *PHoNIX*. In a similar fashion to what I got with the Traillii, the Cleo II is again providing an overall clean and crisp sound. To my ears I am getting a slight tightening up of the bass area and I would say sub bass and mid bass are a bit more distinctive in their delivery. I am not talking night and day, but I did think there was a difference that I could detect compared to stock.
> 
> Mids on the Phonix already have a warmth and thickness to them with the stock cable and so the warm texture and body of the Cleo II doesn’t seem to provide anything extra in this particular regard. At least to my ears that is. However, I do feel there was a little bit more air around this area relative to stock which does provide a bit of difference to the presentation of the sound. Mids still remain detailed though and separation, layering, and imaging is still superb.
> 
> ...



 Really interesting pair up, did you try Cleo 2 with Legend X, would it tighten up the bass and gives it more punch?


----------



## Deferenz

I’ve been listening to the Cleopatra II with the 64 Audio Trio.

With the Trio I’m immediately hearing some crispness. It feels a very clean sound. I feel drawn to the bass in the first instance, this might be because I’m a closet basshead and so I home in on this area. It feels tight. Mid bass feels definitely on point. On some tracks it’s pounding. Sub bass is deep. Having listened to a few different IEMs now with the Cleo II, this cable does indeed seem to bring something to the bass area.

I generally feel that rock music comes alive when its portrayed a lot crisper, and this is exactly what I get with the Cleo II. The mids on the Trio are generally thought of to be a little recessed, but I’m wondering here whether I hear them a bit more forward. I’m not really getting much warmth or thickness here though and overall the mid area feels a little bit cold to me. However, clarity and detail are very good and I’m enjoying what the Cleo II brings out here in that regard.

The highs on the Trio do extend quite far anyway, and I feel that the Cleo II continues this aspect. It’s a crisp clean extension. If you love treble highs then I think you may like this combo. To my ears it reaches far, and reminds me a little bit of the treble of the Trio’s sibling Forte. But I would caveat that by saying the Trio & Cleo II combo is easier going on the ears than I found Forte to be. In my listening I did not detect any sibilance or harsh peaks in the highs.

Overall I would describe Trio with Cleo II as clean and crisp with an emphasis on bass and treble. It’s not a relaxed listen, but I think I might call it a lively one. If this is the sort of sound that you like then I think you might like this pairing.


----------



## theveterans

Deferenz said:


> I’ve been listening to the Cleopatra II with the 64 Audio Trio.
> 
> With the Trio I’m immediately hearing some crispness. It feels a very clean sound. I feel drawn to the bass in the first instance, this might be because I’m a closet basshead and so I home in on this area. It feels tight. Mid bass feels definitely on point. On some tracks it’s pounding. Sub bass is deep. Having listened to a few different IEMs now with the Cleo II, this cable does indeed seem to bring something to the bass area.
> 
> ...



Yes, that is how pure silver cables generally sound. Eletech Plato would also give _that hyper fast and pronounced transients_ that pure silver cables are generally known for but the differences between the cable geometry of Plato and Cleo II (the way/process of the pure silver material themselves matter to a much lesser extent between the two) can translate to a subtle differences in tonality, bass impact and treble extensions and even harshness at the note edges in the upper mids/lower treble frequencies


----------



## Deferenz

smile raidcall said:


> Really interesting pair up, did you try Cleo 2 with Legend X, would it tighten up the bass and gives it more punch?


It does yes. I’m going to reacquaint myself with the LX pairing and then I’ll post some impressions.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

I'm really curious about the new Cleo 2 and the possibility of a Leo 3. Knowing what EA did with the new Signature edition. I can just expect great things.

Leo 2 is still one of the best cables I heard and great value.


----------



## JordonEA

CrocodileDundee said:


> I'm really curious about the new Cleo 2 and the possibility of a Leo 3. Knowing what EA did with the new Signature edition. I can just expect great things.
> 
> Leo 2 is still one of the best cables I heard and great value.


Well, that would be fun! 😉

- Jordon


----------



## theveterans

JordonEA said:


> Well, that would be fun! 😉
> 
> - Jordon



A statement/heritage copper cable design would also be fun 😉


----------



## Ufanco

Just received the Cleopatra 2 mine is a tester unit so did not receive the retail box. First impression on build quality is excellent there’s been a bunch of photos of it so not going include them in this first impression post. 
Had one small issue with the termX connection more related to one of my hand not working and connecting the 4.4 to cable. Considering won’t be switching out the connection not really a big deal but have to say it was difficult lining up the the black guild to install the the termX 4.4 connection. 
After that I decided to first try them with the Mest Mkii without cable being burned it's to early to give a real impression on sound quality other than saying I already like what I’m hearing.


----------



## Deferenz

Ufanco said:


> Just received the Cleopatra 2 mine is a tester unit so did not receive the retail box. First impression on build quality is excellent there’s been a bunch of photos of it so not going include them in this first impression post.
> Had one small issue with the termX connection more related to one of my hand not working and connecting the 4.4 to cable. Considering won’t be switching out the connection not really a big deal but have to say it was difficult lining up the the black guild to install the the termX 4.4 connection.
> After that I decided to first try them with the Mest Mkii without cable being burned it's to early to give a real impression on sound quality other than saying I already like what I’m hearing.


I’m looking forward to reading your thoughts on the Cleo II.


----------



## Mangodango369

I've booked a slot at effect audio's experiential centre and got to try the cleopatra II 8 core paired with the Elysium demo they had.

I mean build quality of the cleo ii is awesome so let's just get to the sound part.

Compared to the stock cable, off the bat, I'm hearing an improvement in resolution and an increased staging depth. I was listening to my usual cantonese pop songs from the 90s and immediately the singers feel more energised, it clear that Cleo ii imparts energy and excitement to the Elysium that make it an even more fun listen. On the stock cable the highs are a bit harsh and I'm surprised that a full silver cable like cleo ii doesn't add to the harshness and in fact helped to "round it up" a little bit.

Another surprising area is the lows. For Elysium, I always thought that even though the bass kicks fast, it may lack a little bit in the quantity department. With cleo ii, the impact of the bass felt a bit stronger. It was discernibly stronger and I didn't know silver cables can do that.

Mids is cleaner for sure but I couldn't detect any "air". I kind of understood where the "analog" sound is coming from. Its a nice combination of a slightly elevated bass and cleaner mids that made the sound more life-like.

Overall, for sure its a really fantastic sounding new age silver cable at its price. However if I can nitpick, I think meditative music or songs that intended to give a more relaxed effect to the listener might not benefit from pairing with such an energetic cable like Cleo ii.


----------



## Deferenz

I listened to both the 4 wire and 8 wire Cleopatra II at London Canjam. I made some brief listening notes about the 8 wire, and this was my overall impression -

‘8 wire Cleo II feels like the big brother of 4 wire. It’s more mature and controlled with perhaps a tiny bit thicker presentation. It’s more reserved in what it does and can add a little more warmth to the sound. Still a silver sound but a little less energetic than it’s 4 wire sibling.’


----------



## Gavin C4

It is quite interesting that the 8 wire Cleo II has more weight to its belt. More mature and dense. Especially the weightly bass that feels like a wall of energy. Just like the physical weight and diameters of the cable. Besides has really crips and extended highs, it also has a wider sound stage. Cool pairing with Vision Ears Phonix.


----------



## Ufanco (Sep 29, 2022)

Switched over to the Indigo for a quick listen and had some concerns with the tightness of the 2pin connection. This is the first time using the Indigo with a cable other than stock. A suggestion might be to add a recessed 2pin as an option. With the Mest Mkii did a lot of cable rolling so 2pin were broken in.
Have put in about 50 hours with the new Cleo 2 And so far all my initial impressions are really good. I like what I’m hearing, and much more details on sound quality will be posted after the cables reach 100 hours. For now, let’s just say this cable has changed my impressions of what a quality silver cable is capable of when it comes to sound quality improvements.


----------



## theveterans

Patiently waiting for the Chiron dose of my Cleopatra OG. Bespoke option IMHO is truly a game changer for upgrading your current cables to the latest blend that's unique in the market


----------



## Mangodango369

theveterans said:


> Patiently waiting for the Chiron dose of my Cleopatra OG. Bespoke option IMHO is truly a game changer for upgrading your current cables to the latest blend that's unique in the market


Cool, this is interesting I suppose Chiron is very adaptable and scalable


----------



## theveterans

Mangodango369 said:


> Cool, this is interesting I suppose Chiron is very adaptable and scalable



Indeed! However, the bespoke option is not only limited to Chiron. If you have Ares S and have the Cleo II, you can combine the two cables with bespoke and have a unique super Eros cable that only exists for you


----------



## gearofwar

Does anyone here have experience with Hansound ? Do they offer repair service for cable?


----------



## Shawnb

WooHoo Got myself a Traillii. Now to see what cable sounds best. Got my bespoke combo, A code 51 and a Leo II 8w.


----------



## Gavin C4

Shawnb said:


> WooHoo Got myself a Traillii. Now to see what cable sounds best. Got my bespoke combo, A code 51 and a Leo II 8w.



Chiron bespoke 8w with your Code 51 is very magical. It has really dynamic and powerfull bass, at the same time it has a sense to hifi separation of distinctive instruments. Every instrument is presented in a very organized way.


----------



## Shawnb

Gavin C4 said:


> Chiron bespoke 8w with your Code 51 is very magical. It has really dynamic and powerfull bass, at the same time it has a sense to hifi separation of distinctive instruments. Every instrument is presented in a very organized way.



Yeah it's a truly magical combo. Maybe I've been spoiled with EA's cables but I'm not impressed with the quality of the PW cable for the Traillii, just feels thin and flimsy.


----------



## andrewfiren

Can anyone share the differences between Horus X and Horus Octa?


----------



## twister6

andrewfiren said:


> Can anyone share the differences between Horus X and Horus Octa?


https://twister6.com/2020/05/07/effect-audio-horus-x/2/ - covered here comparison of HX to regular Horus, if that helps.


----------



## Suyang

andrewfiren said:


> Can anyone share the differences between Horus X and Horus Octa?


Hi Adrewfiren,

Horus oct is the 8wire version of Horus, Horus X is a bespoke version of Horus with another Gold Plated Silver cable.

Sonically please refers to @twister6 review, thank you Alex

Regards,
Suyang


----------



## andrewfiren

Suyang said:


> Hi Adrewfiren,
> 
> Horus oct is the 8wire version of Horus, Horus X is a bespoke version of Horus with another Gold Plated Silver cable.
> 
> ...


If I am in search of a cable to pair with Erlkonig, to tighten the bass and make it rebound faster, but no increase in quantity!

Caliburn or Horus Octa would you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## theveterans

andrewfiren said:


> If I am in search of a cable to pair with Erlkonig, to tighten the bass and make it rebound faster, but no increase in quantity!
> 
> Caliburn or Horus Octa would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks!



Cleo II would certainly do that IMO


----------



## andrewfiren

theveterans said:


> Cleo II would certainly do that IMO


no increase in bass quantity?


----------



## theveterans

andrewfiren said:


> no increase in bass quantity?



I don’t think so but rather it makes transients snap faster and that might be perceived as more bass attack rather than quantity


----------



## Suyang

andrewfiren said:


> If I am in search of a cable to pair with Erlkonig, to tighten the bass and make it rebound faster, but no increase in quantity!
> 
> Caliburn or Horus Octa would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Andrewfiren,

Cleo II or Cleo II octa would do the work for you, if you want to maintain more body in the mids, Cleo II octa is a better choice, otherwise Cleo II is very much suitable for your needs.

Horus Octa has a much richer sound signature compare to the Cleo II, you will feel more energy other than the speed from it. However the detail, soundstage the accurate bass performance makes gold plated silver cable shines.

Suyang



theveterans said:


> Cleo II would certainly do that IMO



Thank you bro, great advise!!!

Looking forward for your impression when you received your Chiron+Cleo OG Bespoke 

Suyang


----------



## twister6

I was able to borrow _EA^2_ *GAEA* from MusicTeck after CanJam SoCal show, and had a pleasure of spending a few weeks with these hybrid (DD/4BA) IEMs.  For those who are interested, please check out my review.


----------



## andrewfiren

Suyang said:


> Hi Andrewfiren,
> 
> Cleo II or Cleo II octa would do the work for you, if you want to maintain more body in the mids, Cleo II octa is a better choice, otherwise Cleo II is very much suitable for your needs.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your advice! 
Any comment on the stock cable of King Arthur (Caliburn)? How do you compare it with Horus Octa?


----------



## Deezel177

Hey, everyone! Effect Audio recently gave me the opportunity to check out their new Cleopatra II cable, including the ConX and TermX systems.

Covering the auxiliaries first, I found the packaging adequately lavish. There’s a lot more personality here than their old _Bespoke_ boxes, and the same goes for the cable’s accessories. I don’t know if it’s the power of suggestion, but I’m getting a feminine, Cleopatra-appropriate vibe from both the design and light-jade colouration of the case, and it’s made up of a nice veg leather as always. Moving onto the cable bit, it's standard _EA_ silk with some gorgeously-textured hardware on the side. I love how they've finished it, and I'd certainly welcome some more of this brushed metal in the future. Then, I’ve covered ConX in the past before, but TermX has really, really impressed me. It’s extremely easy to use, the notch-meets-indent system is very intuitive, and it hides *seamlessly* in the cable’s barrel too. It’s a much sleeker design than DUNU’s or DITA’s systems in the past, and I hope it holds up as time passes.




_Now, onto sound impressions!_

Effect Audio’s Cleopatra II is an expressive, groovy, yet - to a degree- relaxed-sounding cable. It’s got verve and groove in its sub-bass and mids, and it opts for air over outright attack up top. Like one of my favorite Effect cables, the EVO 10, the Cleo II’s signature is rooted in an evocative, dynamic midrange with larger-than-average notes. Singers have this intimate, wide-spanning quality, versus being locked to a single point in space. The same goes for synths or keyboards, which have the ability to weave into each other and create walls of sound; spacier tracks like Snarky Puppy’s _Belmont,_ or anything off of Bonobo’s repertoire. Despite this, the Cleo II is capable of great separation still, thanks to its well-extended top-end. Its black backdrop and effortless imaging set the stage for its presentation, so this is all achieved with little compromise in the end.

Down low, the Cleo II imbues a strong, central thump with little bleed or bloom. Dynamic drivers gain control, but with kick left intact; even heightened. This is down to a tasteful sub-bass elevation, and it’s ideal if you want your in-ears to have a bit more low-end authority. Up top, I feel the Cleo II remains refined and relaxed around the low- to mid-treble. On the VE EXT, for example, I’m hearing less of those coarse, sandy overtones. It’s a more analog, smooth treble that isn’t as edgy or direct in attack. To compensate, the Cleo II’s upper-treble reaches far for a resolving, well-layered and open-sounding sig in spite of its relatively calmer peaks. So, as long as you don’t mind a high-end pushed further towards finesse, or, rather, you’re looking for a cable to turn intensity down a touch without compromising transient attack, the Cleo II is a strong pick.




Comparing it briefly to the original Cleo, I’m hearing a slightly more v-shaped sound out of the OG. Its midrange is flatter dynamically, as if it was limited or capped to a degree, and there’s a bit more bite to the top-end. It’s a crisper, more contrast-y sound to my ears, which may or may not be more to your liking. I personally prefer the ease, lushness and finesse of the Cleo II. There’s a soul and groove to it that I’d rather have over sheer transience, but YMMV. And, comparing the Cleo II to the Leo II, I’m hearing a flatter sig on the latter. There’s a more matter-of-fact, blasé vibe to it with instruments rarely stepping forward and projecting. It also has a _smidge_ more low-treble bite, but it's a less noticeable difference. So, I’d suggest the Cleo II if you’ve heard these two and want a bouncier, more evocative, less attacking - yet just as clear - sound instead.

'Thanks to Effect as always for the opportunity, and I hope you guys enjoy these impressions!


----------



## Ufanco (Oct 7, 2022)

Test equipment used is a Shanling M6pro as source going into a Denafrips Ares ii into an xDuoo ta 20 with 1950 Hytron with both Mest Mkii and Indigo iems.
Non-music related I liked how the 2pin connection works with the indigo. The little bit of gold on 2pin matches the gold trim on indigo. As others have mentioned it looks and feels like a high-quality cable so not going to repeat comments on the quality since many others have already mentioned it.
The first thing noticed was bass enhancement I wasn't expecting this with a silver cable, guess heard too many times that silver is bright. Whatever effect audio did with silver has changed my whole feelings about what silver adds to sound quality.

Pros
Liked the bass it has great body to it without sounding bloated or boomy.
Well, balanced mids great imaging.
Increased treble crisp without harshness works great with the est drivers in both meth and Indigo this is the best sounding cable I have heard in the treble range.
Excellent details and clarity
Warmer than expected
No fatigue after extended listening
Worked with a wide range of music type
Analytical and has great Dynamic
No microphone issues
Has a great attack followed by awesome decay. Heard an extension of the instrument and voice that haven't heard before.
The soundstage was excellent the depth and width were the best soundings I have heard.
Better improvement in mest mkii with mest stock cable than Indigo with its stocked cable.
Conflicted on indigo vs PW M3 both are excellent cables and liken the Cleopatra 2 but really can’t decide what I like best. Much of it is music genres, for Classic Rock Folk Rock Psycho rock, and some moldy oldies like Johnny Cash, etc, there both great.  With more modern rock EDM modern pop I lean towards the Cleopatra 2. I still need more time to compare them in more detail. Right now liking the Cleopatra 2 as much if not more than the indigo stock cable. Just recently hit the 100-hour burn-in and have been really enjoying the Cleopatra 2 differences compared to the stock cable. I think it has to do more with the improved treble over a pure copper wire. Need more time with the Cleopatra 2 now that it's burned in. Enjoying the sound quality improvements that I'm hearing with the Cleopatra 2.
With Mest mkii, it was more clear cut when comparing stock to Cleopatra 2 big improvements across the board. With both the mest mkii stock and the Cadmus, it was much closer to sound quality improvements. The Cleopatra 2  and mest mkii there were big improvements.
The only con is the price the mest mkii has been going on sale for $999. 00 If you planning on upgrading the mest mkii in the future it might be worth considering buying this to enjoy with mest mkii with plans to use them with the next iem upgrade. With termX and conX you get a future-proof cable that you can enjoy sound quality improvements now and in the future with better iems.

Cons   
Price
No recessed 2pin option

Special thanks the Effect Audio and Jordon for this opportunity to test this cable.


----------



## corgifall

Please enjoy this pretty Cleo II attached to the 64 Audio Nio!!




Also, I have an impressions/review up for the Cleo II as well for those interested!
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-cleopatra-ii.26089/reviews#review-29318


----------



## theveterans

Just received my EA Cleopatra I x Chiron Bespoke cable. Will post impressions soon after. I'm letting it get some hours before I start evaluating how it sounds out of my Andromeda


----------



## Ufanco

theveterans said:


> Just received my EA Cleopatra I x Chiron Bespoke cable. Will post impressions soon after. I'm letting it get some hours before I start evaluating how it sounds out of my Andromeda


Wow, that is one beautiful cable can’t wait to hear sound impressions on it.


----------



## theveterans (Oct 7, 2022)

Ufanco said:


> Wow, that is one beautiful cable can’t wait to hear sound impressions on it.



Thanks! It's a lot more aesthetically pleasing than the pure Chiron 8-wire indeed!

Currently breaking in. First few minutes shows its impressive qualities already but not quite as finessed as I heard it out of CanJam (the 8 wire version in this case). The first 3 hours is much better and I can make out of the what strengths of Cleopatra I were retained and how Chiron solved Cleopatra I's weakness while adding its own flavor. My rough impression is that Cleopatra is the the icing on the cake while the Chiron forms the foundation of the overall sonics. My approach is to just let it play, wait about 50-100 hours of break-in then write a more comprehensive impression on it with comparison to the 8-wire Chiron, Cleopatra I Octa. Cleopatra II 4-wire (not as accurate but I have a rough general sound signature of it during CanJam), and Centurion


----------



## Ufanco

Definitely give them at least a 100 hour burn in. I did my intal review after 100 hours and the sound quality had improved over that time. I’m enjoying how the Cleopatra 2 works with multi driver iem’s.
After going back and forth with stock indigo cable the Cleo 2 is my new favorite cable with the indigo. Switched out tubes in amp the synergy is just amazing. Hearing details in songs I heard 100’s of time that I haven’t heard before. The Cadmus made me a believer of cable improvements the Cleo 2 convinced me of the value of high-end cables.


----------



## theveterans

Just a quick update: I'm still breaking in the cables, but wow does the Chiron X Cleopatra I make the DAC filters of the SP2000 incredibly easily to determine from each other. With the Cleopatra I Octa, I tend to select "Super Slow Roll-Off" filter, but I find that I'm now leaning to "Sharp Roll-off" with the Chiron X Cleopatra I cable.

I'll do further listening test as even the DAC filter can easily affect the impressions of this cable


----------



## JordonEA

Hello guys! We recently teamed up with Elysian Acoustic Labs and created a new hybrid IEM called GAEA. 🌎
It's finally out! Do share some love and check it out at https://www.effectaudio.com/gaea 😎🙌🏽

Head-Fi Announcement thread here

- Jordon


----------



## Mangodango369

Nice, I saw the article. It really looks gorgeous. Hope it sounds just as good as it looks. Continue the good work!


----------



## DaveStarWalker

theveterans said:


> Just a quick update: I'm still breaking in the cables, but wow does the Chiron X Cleopatra I make the DAC filters of the SP2000 incredibly easily to determine from each other. With the Cleopatra I Octa, I tend to select "Super Slow Roll-Off" filter, but I find that I'm now leaning to "Sharp Roll-off" with the Chiron X Cleopatra I cable.
> 
> I'll do further listening test as even the DAC filter can easily affect the impressions of this cable



Sharp roll off = most faithful and transparent to the source.😉

The same with every dap. 👍


----------



## theveterans

DaveStarWalker said:


> Sharp roll off = most faithful and transparent to the source.😉
> 
> The same with every dap. 👍



It sounds best with this cable 😃
At my desktop headphone setup, I use a true NOS R2R DAC which interestingly sounds very similar to sharp roll off from the SP2000.


----------



## NickleCo

Hi so i was curious if anyone has tried the fourte on the eros s. Wanted to check in with its pairing synergy before i buy.


----------



## theveterans

I'm currently about 50 hours in on the Chiron x Cleopatra I OCTA and here's my quick review. Associated equipment is Campfire Andromeda CK Blue Edition and A&K SP2000 using "Sharp Roll Off" (aka linear phase, fast roll off) DAC filter.

First of all, the build is of course extremely good quality as with all EA cables. The titanium Y splits and plugs screams discreetly high end which IMO is a very nice touch. The cable feels slightly heavier than Centurion and Chiron 8-wire version but understandable since Chiron actually has less strands than Cleopatra from my brief talk with Suyang. This IMO is a huge plus since you're getting TOTL level of sound while reducing the weight of the cable significantly.

Lets get to sound impressions.

To get a baseline on what this cable is about, first I would describe Cleopatra I OCTA on its own with Cleopatra II bonus. Cleopatra I unlike the Cleopatra II, has a less emphasis on midbass thickness and it concentrates more on the subbass extension and emphasis. On the mids, Cleopatra I OCTA has forward vocals but with less warmth than many copper based cables, opting for a smoother/less macrodynamics yet slightly thinner mids though Cleopatra II is slightly more resolving/more dynamics without being artificial in this regard than Cleo I. On to the treble, I find that Cleo II is a lot more sparkly than version I OCTA in this regard but my preference is towards a slightly rolled-off treble of Cleopatra I though the OCTA helped with its treble resolution that's less forced to my ears.

Now onto the Chiron x Cleopatra I. If I were to gauge how much of a difference Chiron made, it made about 80% of its sound traits and retaining about 20% of Cleopatra I's sonics. However, that 20% of Cleopatra I's is of Cleopatra I's strengths: the subbass extension and emphasis as well as the smooth treble. The addition of Chiron in the mix did not reduce this subbass presence yet it elevates its resolution by retrieving more low-level rumble and texture than just Cleopatra alone. Anybody who has heard the Campfire Andromeda always notes that it lacks subbass with the stock cable. Chiron X Cleopatra I dispels all that claims and brings the best out of the Andromeda's subbass that one can never thought that this high quality subbass presence is coming out of the Campfire Andromeda itself. Moving on to the mids, I believe this is where Chiron has made its own signature that IMHO is a much better pairing to Andromeda than Cleopatra I. Chiron pretty much brings back the organic copper mids (not as much warmth) that's lacking with the Cleopatra I. In addition to the organic timbre, Chiron resolves microdetails a quite a bit more than Cleopatra, where nuances are more resolved, easily heard yet remained organic at all times. In comparison to the Chiron 8-wire, Chiron X Cleopatra I has more subbass presence while Chiron 8-wire is slightly more resolving in the mids and upper-bass. Tonality between the two cables is similar owing to Chiron's 80% influence to the sound as a whole while Cleopatra I only retained the subbass and the very slight treble smoothness. Now on to the treble, Chiron 8-wire is more sparkly, and slightly more nuanced in the texture and a hint airier than Chiron x Cleopatra I. However, Chiron x Cleopatra I is smoother yet does not feel that it's less resolving than Chiron 8-wire. Chiron 8-wire treble presence is akin to that of the Centurion cable where those two cables are almost identical in that region.

Bonus comparison: Centurion has more mid-bass presence than both 8-wire Chiron and Chiron x Cleopatra I while at the same time, more resolving in the texture. In the mids section, Centurion trades off a very slight organic timbre of the Chiron 8-wire for an even more micro-detailed resolution. I think the only section Centurion and Chiron 8-wire was beaten by Chiron x Cleopatra I is the subbass presence and texture. This combination is just the right timbre, texture and presence for Andromeda and I know that for other IEMs, the opposite would be the case.

So far I've mostly compared tonality. On to technicalities, Chiron X Cleopatra I right away has noticeable soundstage expansion than Cleopatra I Octa. If I were to rank the soundstage expansion, this would be the order IMHO: Centurion = 100%, Chiron 8-wire 97%, Chiron x Cleopatra I = 94%, Cleopatra I Octa = 85%, Cleopatra II = 75%, just a bonus, EA Lionheart = 50% of Centurion. In terms of detail retrieval, macrodynamics and microdynamics, once you have Chiron in the mix IMHO is splitting hairs between Centurion, Chiron 8-wire and Chiron x Cleopatra I where diminishing returns are hitting cost-no-object status. As a rough percentage, I would rank the ff:  Centurion = 100%, Chiron 8-wire = 97%, Chiron x Cleopatra I = 95%, Cleopatra I Octa = 87%, Cleopatra II 4-wire = 90% and my first EA cable the Lionheart = 60%. The best way for a cable upgrade IMHO is to add Chiron 4-wire to your heritage cables because, without a doubt, it elevates your existing cable into flagship status


----------



## Gavin C4

Gaea arrived in the house. The color combination of the faceplate is so nogalistic. Let it run in and let the listening begins.


----------



## hahachah27

Gavin C4 said:


> Gaea arrived in the house. The color combination of the faceplate is so nogalistic. Let it run in and let the listening begins.


oooh that looks pretty, does the female vocals sound good?


----------



## ChrisOc

Gavin C4 said:


> Gaea arrived in the house. The color combination of the faceplate is so nogalistic. Let it run in and let the listening begins.


Looks gorgeous! 😍


----------



## Deferenz

I’ve moved the Cleopatra II on now to the next person, but this was my final fling with the cable; Cleo II with LX out of the R8. This pairing came as a bit of surprise as it actually brought a smoothness to the sound. Great bass from the LX as you would expect, nice clear mids and highs that were clean and extended but we’re devoid of any sharpness. I thought this was a great listen, especially for me while I was working.


----------



## Ufanco

theveterans said:


> I'm currently about 50 hours in on the Chiron x Cleopatra I OCTA and here's my quick review. Associated equipment is Campfire Andromeda CK Blue Edition and A&K SP2000 using "Sharp Roll Off" (aka linear phase, fast roll off) DAC filter.
> 
> First of all, the build is of course extremely good quality as with all EA cables. The titanium Y splits and plugs screams discreetly high end which IMO is a very nice touch. The cable feels slightly heavier than Centurion and Chiron 8-wire version but understandable since Chiron actually has less strands than Cleopatra from my brief talk with Suyang. This IMO is a huge plus since you're getting TOTL level of sound while reducing the weight of the cable significantly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing lots to consider after reading your review. Currently enjoying the cleo 2 wonder how that sound with the Chiron? Also does anyone know if Effect Audio make custom 6-stand cables?


----------



## theveterans

Ufanco said:


> Thanks for sharing lots to consider after reading your review. Currently enjoying the cleo 2 wonder how that sound with the Chiron? Also does anyone know if Effect Audio make custom 6-stand cables?



Definitely same thoughts. Will Chiron completely dominate Cleo 2's sound like it did with Cleo 1? The thing is that Cleo 2 is dual geometry so the chances of you getting a 6-wire braid is slim to none. I don't think Chiron is dual geometry from their website but maybe you can add 2 Chiron wires instead of 4 wires


----------



## feverfive

I'd really appreciate any impressions from *Cleo II *(non-octa) users regarding performance with single DD in general.  I see the marketing materials cite Cleo II most for use with hy-/tribrids.


----------



## Ufanco

theveterans said:


> Definitely same thoughts. Will Chiron completely dominate Cleo 2's sound like it did with Cleo 1? The thing is that Cleo 2 is dual geometry so the chances of you getting a 6-wire braid is slim to none. I don't think Chiron is dual geometry from their website but maybe you can add 2 Chiron wires instead of 4 wires


Good point on dual geometry, wondering if adding 2 strand of the Chiron to the Cleo 2 would be worth it?  (Of course would depend on if effect audio would be willing to build it)


----------



## theveterans (Oct 16, 2022)

Ufanco said:


> Good point on dual geometry, wondering if adding 2 strand of the Chiron to the Cleo 2 would be worth it?  (Of course would depend on if effect audio would be willing to build it)



 You would have to PM Suyang about the possibility of it. It really depends on your budget if you can upgrade to Chiron bespoke. Chiron is one of those cables that truly makes a very noticeable difference in soundstage width and layering, though it will affect tonality as there's no way around that if you just want to keep the tonality unfortunately. The OCTA Cleo II though is a much safer bet, and 4x cheaper than Chiron for the upgrade and you'll definitely increase depth perception than just the 4 wire version as I have observed with Cleo 1 4W vs Cleo 1 Octa

Side note: 8 wires are sexy AF and after having 8W, it's truly hard to go back to 4W as my main cables


----------



## Ufanco

theveterans said:


> You would have to PM Suyang about the possibility of it. It really depends on your budget if you can upgrade to Chiron bespoke. Chiron is one of those cables that truly makes a very noticeable difference in soundstage width and layering, though it will affect tonality as there's no way around that if you just want to keep the tonality unfortunately. The OCTA Cleo II though is a much safer bet, and 4x cheaper than Chiron for the upgrade and you'll definitely increase depth perception than just the 4 wire version as I have observed with Cleo 1 4W vs Cleo 1 Octa
> 
> Side note: 8 wires are sexy AF and after having 8W, it's truly hard to go back to 4W as my main cables


Going with OCTA Cleo 2 might be the best option. Right now just might not be the right time to buy audio related gear. Crazy what the price of medical care is In the USA well over 100,000 in bills from the cancer treatment I’m going thru.

Anyways back to the topic of cables have to say after experimenting with different Combinations of tubes, eartips tips, Ares 2 settings and cables I’m really happy on how great the Cleo 2 synergy works in my system. The improvements to the UM Indigo sound quality has inpressed me it’s the best the Indigo have sounded. 
I do not use any kind of equalizer in my system so finding the right mixture of of the above has been a fun experience.

 Thanks again to Affect Audio allowing me this opportunity to check out a high quality silver cable. Having something fun to do durning this difficult time is helping me cope with everything and keeping mind distracted from pain.


----------



## theveterans (Oct 16, 2022)

Ufanco said:


> Going with OCTA Cleo 2 might be the best option. Right now just might not be the right time to buy audio related gear. Crazy what the price of medical care is In the USA well over 100,000 in bills from the cancer treatment I’m going thru.
> 
> Anyways back to the topic of cables have to say after experimenting with different Combinations of tubes, eartips tips, Ares 2 settings and cables I’m really happy on how great the Cleo 2 synergy works in my system. The improvements to the UM Indigo sound quality has inpressed me it’s the best the Indigo have sounded.
> I do not use any kind of equalizer in my system so finding the right mixture of of the above has been a fun experience.
> ...



It would be a shame to use EQ when we're tweaking sound with cables lol (besides, EQ doesn't elevate the technicality or may even degrade it). Cleo Octa 2 upgrade is definitely the best if you've dialed in the synergy with your Indigo. It's more than just a sound upgrade IMHO, the 8 wires braiding eliminates wire internal stress IME so that the cables don't get "memory tangled" when put into storage

Get well soon my friend. Glad this hobby keeps you going. Happiness is a form of cure for illness after all, not an oxymoron IMHO.


----------



## corgifall

I forgot to post my link here in this thread but I did a review of the Cleo II for those interested!!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-cleopatra-ii.26089/reviews#review-29318


----------



## JordonEA

Hello everyone!! It has been about 4 months since our Signature Series launched! And now we are ready to introduce a couple of updates to our Signature Series Cables:
- Versatility Version (Terminated with our proprietary TermX)
- Peformance Version (Terminated with a premium Pentaconn OFC 4.4mm Plug)
- Chamber Carrying Case 

Find out more here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-signature-series-gets-an-update.965357/

- Jordon


----------



## Ufanco (Oct 22, 2022)

JordonEA said:


> Hello everyone!! It has been about 4 months since our Signature Series launched! And now we are ready to introduce a couple of updates to our Signature Series Cables:
> - Versatility Version (Terminated with our proprietary TermX)
> - Peformance Version (Terminated with a premium Pentaconn OFC 4.4mm Plug)
> - Chamber Carrying Case
> ...


The chamber carrying case looks awesome and nice that you added more options to the signature series. The 2 prototypes I tested sounded great and recommend them as an inexpensive upgrade cable that punches higher than excepted for the price.
The Cleo II is on a whole different level compared to the Signature Series.
I went back to compare the Mest Indigo cable against it and confirmed that I enjoyed the Cleo II cable more.
Just ordered a new Wells Audio dragon Amp so once it's broken in will add thoughts on how the Cleo II sounds along with addition thoughts on cable sound quility I have noted after extended use.


----------



## gLer

*Hey guys, I've just posted my full review of the Cleopatra II cable here. My closing thoughts included below.*


​
_In Cleopatra II, EA has released a formidable successor to the original and much-loved Cleo. The shift from a more traditional hard-edged silver-sounding design to a more ‘analogue-like’ smooth and silky profile is personally desirable, and makes Cleo II a much more versatile upgrade cable for a wider range of IEMs, in my opinion. The titanium hardware is premium and expensive-looking, and the fit and finish is all top-class, albeit not quite at the level of super-luxury multi-kilobuck TOTL cables.

Sonically Cleo II is every bit the high-end performer I expected it to be. If you find the right synergy pairing, the sound is both refined and extended without being aggressive or pushy, and doesn’t thin out the bass on my dynamic driver IEMs anywhere near as much as pure silver sometimes tends to do. Midrange performance is impressively clean, and treble air is plentiful without any unwanted shine or glare. This a rich sound that, while not quite mimicking the same qualities of a warm copper cable, certainly leans in that direction, but with its own distinct personality.

If you’re in the market for a serious upgrade to your IEM’s stock cable, and are willing to spend a little extra for some premium finishes and refined performance, Cleo II should definitely be on your audition list._


----------



## nekromantik

Do effect audio do black friday sales?


----------



## corgifall

Looks surprising good together!


----------



## bluestorm1992

The new product from EA.





However, the response from Berluti. 





Any comments? @Suyang


----------



## Frankie D

bluestorm1992 said:


> The new product from EA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered one in the past and also received with a cable.  To purchase separately they are way over priced.  I do not recommend them.  Especially as they do not protect the IEMs individually.  Dignis cases and many others are far superior.


----------



## Suyang

Hi @bluestorm1992,

This project is made through my personal relationship with Berluti, to make it for 20 of our loyal customers who loves Berluti as much as I do. 

The Private Invitation is sent to selected customer/friend exclusively, if you have any questions or interest, please send us an email.

Suyang


----------



## Craftsman1511

So you mean it's not an official collabo as you've stated?? I'll write in to LVMH to double check.


----------



## hahachah27 (Oct 27, 2022)

Hmm im wondering what is the performance difference like between Leo ii and Janus B? Saw the website selling a refurbished set, wanted to grab 1 hehe


----------



## Gavin C4 (Oct 28, 2022)

Really excited for this new collab earphonen with Elysian acoustic. The color combination is perfect and looks really dynamic like the flow of water. Water breathing.


----------



## smile raidcall

Gavin C4 said:


> Really excited for this new collab earphonen with Elysian acoustic. The color combination is perfect and looks really dynamic like the flow of water. Water breathing.



nice please share some more impressions with Gaea and pairing.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Nov 2, 2022)

Gaea is able to cover all the essential aspect of any piece of music.  Vocals has a surprising perfect balance that suits both male and female vocals.  Vocals are well extended while maintaining well bodied.  It has a punchy and tactical bass that you can feel the dynamic movement of air, the bass is here when called for to add enough fun to the music.  Sparkles are well controlled and mainly lies in the mid frequency to prevent any overly sharpness or fatigue for the highs.  It is relatively even in the width, height and depth of stage that allows instrument placement to be even and natural.  It is detailed enough for most listening cases, it is leaning towards the forgiving side of things but Gaea does not sacrifice any details and resolution.  It has a really fantasy like colouration in the tuning that makes most music genre sounded magical just like fairy tales.  Gaea is what you wish for to fulfills a Million Dreams.


----------



## corgifall

Hello performance plug!


----------



## Suyang

corgifall said:


> Hello performance plug!



Niceee, how do you find it over the Versatile Version(TermX Version)

Suyang


Gavin C4 said:


> Gaea is able to cover all the essential aspect of any piece of music.  Vocals has a surprising perfect balance that suits both male and female vocals.  Vocals are well extended while maintaining well bodied.  It has a punchy and tactical bass that you can feel the dynamic movement of air, the bass is here when called for to add enough fun to the music.  Sparkles are well controlled and mainly lies in the mid frequency to prevent any overly sharpness or fatigue for the highs.  It is relatively even in the width, height and depth of stage that allows instrument placement to be even and natural.  It is detailed enough for most listening cases, it is leaning towards the forgiving side of things but Gaea does not sacrifice any details and resolution.  It has a really fantasy like colouration in the tuning that makes most music genre sounded magical just like fairy tales.  Gaea is what you wish for to fulfills a Million Dreams.


Thank you Gavin for sharing, glad to hear you enjoy the beauty of sound and the aesthetic 

By the way, the FP on your set is stunning!

Suyang


----------



## corgifall (Nov 3, 2022)

Suyang said:


> Niceee, how do you find it over the Versatile Version(TermX Version)


While it’s hard to compare due the different flavor from the two cables, reading through my original review and comparing, I think the new plug does add a little something to vocals but I’ll leave that up to others to take as they will.

The Versatile(termX) being on the other cable is really nice and it’s all contained within the same original plug housing so it’s very compact and continues to be my preferred system over the bulkier and longer QD plug systems. Good job to the team!


----------



## NickleCo (Nov 5, 2022)

Now i know the janus isn't the latest cable nor is it still in production but i just want to share my experience with it.

Being the most expensive cable ive ever bought to date (2nd being the lionheart from none other than effect audio) of course i was quite hesitant about it knowing that im going in blind on it and with little to no accessories (excluding the pigtail connectors but would have been a better package if it came with a case) it kinda feels like poor value for money. I bought it with intensions to use with the fourte but sadly what resulted was a rather hazy sound lacking engagement ang upper midrange definition.

To my surprise it paired very shockingly well to my kyrios... It is a very interesting presentation similar to how vinyl's sound like, the bloom... the bloom is awesome it sat right at home with the kyrios' elevated midbass. The pairing sounds very very thick (unlike anything ive heard), rich very very rich, seductive, cozy, cavernous (to the point where it inches close to fourtes spaciousness), incredibly sweet (currently listening to some country which i found to play very well with this presentation) and, need i say more, natural.

I have to give it to effect audio, this, when paired right, is utterly incredible... every other iem sounds thin after this.

Edit: Sorry for my redundant usage of 'very' i couldn't find any other way to express how gigantic it sounds


----------



## Gavin C4

NickleCo said:


> Now i know the janus isn't the latest cable nor is it still in production but i just want to share my experience with it.
> 
> Being the most expensive cable ive ever bought to date (2nd being the lionheart from none other than effect audio) of course i was quite hesitant about it knowing that im going in blind on it and with little to no accessories (excluding the pigtail connectors but would have been a better package if it came with one) it kinda feels like a poor value for money. I bought it with intensions to use it with the fourte but sadly what resulted was a rather hazy sound.
> 
> ...


Nothing is outdated in this hobbie. If it sounds good it works.


----------



## NickleCo (Nov 3, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


> Nothing is outdated in this hobbie. If it sounds good it works.


Definitely! Just finished listening to the combo. Have to admit there were lots of times i caught myself forgetting to breath its so intense i love it! Directly went over to the fourtes but they sounded thin. And without any engagement. Very different from when i used them last night. Janus is dangerous!


----------



## Ufanco (Nov 3, 2022)

corgifall said:


> Hello performance plug!


Looks awesome has it effected the audio sound quality? My cleo 2 has the term X and might go performance on retail version.


----------



## corgifall

When compared to my original review notes, possibly. Hard to say without having both plugs on two Eros S cables to A/B test. I don't normally like rhodium plated plugs so regardless, I prefer the new copper plug options.


----------



## NickleCo

Does anyone have recommended pairings with the fourte? Id like to preserve its tonality as much as possible and please no multikilo buck options 🥲


----------



## twister6

NickleCo said:


> Does anyone have recommended pairings with the fourte? Id like to preserve its tonality as much as possible and please no multikilo buck options 🥲



What is wrong with connecting your multikilo Fourte with your multikilo N8?   If you want a decent budget source, you can get something like DX170 that should pair up well with everything, plus do streaming.


----------



## NickleCo (Nov 4, 2022)

twister6 said:


> What is wrong with connecting your multikilo Fourte with your multikilo N8?   If you want a decent budget source, you can get something like DX170 that should pair up well with everything, plus do streaming.


Oh forgot to specify. I was asking for cable recommendations for the fourte though it is a bit too late right now, i just purchased the cadmus and eros s hope they pair well should be here by next week! Thanks for the rec twister, ill give the dx170 a look 😋


----------



## Deferenz

I’m trying out Cadmus now with the SP3000.


----------



## Bosk

For those interested, I've just released the above review of Effect Audio's signature line of cables which I purchased one by one over the past few months.

Suffice to say I'm very pleased with their performance and congratulate EA on refreshing their entry-level line with these excellent offerings.


----------



## JordonEA

Hello Everyone! It's me, Jordon! I'm here to bring good news 🥳 Effect Audio has just started the 11.11 Single's Day Promotion 🕺🎊🎉

Check out the announcement post and all the deals here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/eff...y-cyber-monday-triple-super-sale-2022.965641/

- Jordon


----------



## corgifall

These bundles are fantastic!


----------



## NickleCo

Got a pleasant text from shipping company saying my package was ready for pick up! Happy days!


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Happy news 😎

Enjoy 😀👍


----------



## NickleCo (Nov 12, 2022)

I am in awe at this pairing!! It didnt add anything to fourte tuning instead it highlighted its _forte's _attack still razor sharp, treble still sparkly but definitely toned down (for the better). I highly appreciate that it didnt add any thickness unlike janus did.





As for cadmus, first few minutes with it had me scratching my head (as of this moment i was using it with fourte) it is weird, the coloration stands out too much. It was like this until i decided to install it on my flipears aimv4... its been roughly 2 hours since then and i havent taken it off my ears. It played out very nicely with aimv4s organic tonality and took the performance up a notch by introducing a much needed midrange clarity bravo!


----------



## NickleCo (Nov 13, 2022)

After much listening to eros s (with fourte in comparison to 64a stock cable) there are some traits i noticed with it.
-impressive treble extension (it never cut off and instead would just soar)
-a tastefully upper midrange bump which brought vocals up front and center
-it greatly increased the scale of headstage making fourte sound grand
-true to tuning, doesn't color but instead it evened out fourtes wonk

Some of its cons would be;
-loose braid (the braid on the janus was very good and has way less play)
-decreased subbass presence
-not as dynamic as stock cable (stock would stop at a dime with surreal quietness making the whole presentation very engaging, albiet in a weird way)

Either way, for how much it costs its incredible value! With my experience of effect audio this is by far my favorite. As i always thought their previous offerings all had quirks that i felt was too much of a con;
Ares 2 - too warm lost dynamics
Thor 2 - better than ares in terms of dynamics but let down by the bass texture
Lionheart - too laidback

Leonidas i and ii were in my opinion the best effect had to offer back then and eros s seems like a budget version of it!


----------



## holsen

I just discovered another great benefit of the ConX system.  My new Xelento Gen 2 just arrived and it's an MMCX connection.  I've been cable rolling with my EA cables but I didn't want to connect / disconnect the mmcx termination over and over again.  I simply snapped the MMCX connector into the Xelento.  It fits nice and tight with no slack or play and all I've got to do screw the earbud onto the cable itself.  It's a great way to swap out and test the EA cables without risk of weakening the connector.  I'm still trying to figure out which cable I prefer with the Xelento but I love ConX system.  I'll snap a few pictures and update when I land on the cable that goes to to this iem.


----------



## ChrisOc

holsen said:


> I just discovered another great benefit of the ConX system.  My new Xelento Gen 2 just arrived and it's an MMCX connection.  I've been cable rolling with my EA cables but I didn't want to connect / disconnect the mmcx termination over and over again.  I simply snapped the MMCX connector into the Xelento.  It fits nice and tight with no slack or play and all I've got to do screw the earbud onto the cable itself.  It's a great way to swap out and test the EA cables without risk of weakening the connector.  I'm still trying to figure out which cable I prefer with the Xelento but I love ConX system.  I'll snap a few pictures and update when I land on the cable that goes to to this iem.



Your impressions would be much appreciated on the Thread 'Modular Cables Impressions' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/modular-cables-impressions.965535/

That invite is to everyone who wants to post their impressions of modular cables generally and the ConX, TermX specifically. I am looking forward to reading them, and so are many others.


----------



## Shawnb

Selling my Leo II 8w and Code 51 FE's if anyone's interested


----------



## Mangodango369

@NickleCo I'm thinking of grabbing the eros s. At this point I'm going to own more cables than IEMs lol.

Did you managed to try the cadmus? I find it a pleasant surprise, the texture of the mids, the tightening ups of the lows with that bit of an extra top end shimmer. Not so much of an underdog to me


NickleCo said:


> After much listening to eros s (with fourte in comparison to 64a stock cable) there are some traits i noticed with it.
> -impressive treble extension (it never cut off and instead would just soar)
> -a tastefully upper midrange bump which brought vocals up front and center
> -it greatly increased the scale of headstage making fourte sound grand
> ...


----------



## NickleCo

Mangodango369 said:


> @NickleCo I'm thinking of grabbing the eros s. At this point I'm going to own more cables than IEMs lol.
> 
> Did you managed to try the cadmus? I find it a pleasant surprise, the texture of the mids, the tightening ups of the lows with that bit of an extra top end shimmer. Not so much of an underdog to me


Same here I have around 12 cables but only regularly use 4 iems lol. I do have the cadmus but im not a fan of it with the fourte. However i did notice that cadmus sounded better with warmer iems.


----------



## sjssusma

Does anybody have a problem with the ear loops for the ero s being to loose or is that a tip fit issue?


----------



## NickleCo

Eros s is fine for me, its the cadmus thats annoying. Would always pull on my ear.


----------



## twister6

A beautiful cable with a beautiful sound (paired up with beautiful IEMs ).  Well, you get the point.  My EA Cleopatra II Octa review is up!


----------



## holsen

twister6 said:


> A beautiful cable with a beautiful sound (paired up with beautiful IEMs ). Well, you get the point. My EA Cleopatra II Octa review is up!


Really great write up as always.  I love both your style and perspective.  Agreed, It's an impressive cable!


----------



## Shawnb

twister6 said:


> A beautiful cable with a beautiful sound (paired up with beautiful IEMs ). Well, you get the point. My EA Cleopatra II Octa review is up!



I've also found the splitters on any 8w cables to be tight, though I've only owned two so far. My Leo II 8W is really tight and so is my Bespoke Code 51/ Chiron, that's even using the Chrion splitter.


----------



## Gavin C4

After more than a month of continuous serious listening, Gaea have completely open up to a new level. It has a really wide sound stage, dynamic and punchy bass, really adictive and liquid vocals. Gives it more juice and power it even has the potential to scale up. You could really make it reach another level with portable amps.

Did I mention that the color combo is extremely eye catching with the Hiby RS8 case. Wink


----------



## Ufanco

twister6 said:


> A beautiful cable with a beautiful sound (paired up with beautiful IEMs ). Well, you get the point. My EA Cleopatra II Octa review is up!


Excellent review too bad you couldn't have compared the 4 wire Cleopatra 2 to the 8 wire. The 4 wire Cleo 2 version is my favorite cable, but the 8 wire does sound tempting. 
Still hard to believe it’s a silver cable, it has convinced me whole notion that certain material sounds a specific way. Did you happen to test it out on the Mest MKII? I‘m using my Cleo 2 with Mest Indigo so curious to hear how it sounds to you with the Mest MKII.


----------



## saldsald (Nov 27, 2022)

Woah, what an unboxing for the Chamber carrying case. Thanks Jordon and EA for providing me the case for review!


The box measures about 2 cables height (with the cable case, cables sold separately)

Velcro friendly fabric everywhere. And as a hobbyist bag maker myself, I recognize these buckles and all plastic hardwares should be made by Dura-flex which I personally have loads of their products for bag making. 

Very nice padded handle.



Updated number of snap buttons. 

Guess I will share my real-life experience with the case later! Cheers!


----------



## NickleCo (Nov 27, 2022)

So i just found my empire ears merlins again lol (idk why i always forget where i put the case). Hooked it up to the cadmus and slapped some type e tips. Im impressed at how cadmus made the vocals sound. It doesn't have as much ba timbre plus it made the vocals a bit revealing (something thats hard for me to say on a 2017 iem)! Its not the same smooth sound i got with its stock effect audio rowan but this is a very much welcome change! Thor 2 will be back in my drawer along with my other cables. Cadmus will be accompanying the merlins until i find something better.


----------



## JayDM (Nov 28, 2022)

Can anyone speak to the ergonomics of the Effect cables?  Hoping for a very soft, pliable IEM cable.  It’s been my biggest complaint about the IEM cables I’ve owned so far, regardless of how attractive or well made, they tend to either be too hefty or they don’t have the soft, supple, easy to twist and bend nature that never holds a shape or gets easily tangled.  

The Eros looks right up my alley, and the price is absolutely right, just hoping to find that one particular characteristic in an IEM cable.


----------



## Mangodango369

JayDM said:


> Can anyone speak to the ergonomics of the Effect cables?  Hoping for a very soft, pliable IEM cable.  It’s been my biggest complaint about the IEM cables I’ve owned so far, regardless of how attractive or well made, they tend to either be too hefty or they don’t have the soft, supple, easy to twist and bend nature that never holds a shape or gets easily tangled.
> 
> The Eros looks right up my alley, and the price is absolutely right, just hoping to find that one particular characteristic in an IEM cable.


I had one of their previous cables 3 years back and its was indeed stiffer than what they have now. I've got their signature Cadmus cables and its very soft and ergonomic now, no issues at all


----------



## NickleCo

JayDM said:


> Can anyone speak to the ergonomics of the Effect cables?  Hoping for a very soft, pliable IEM cable.  It’s been my biggest complaint about the IEM cables I’ve owned so far, regardless of how attractive or well made, they tend to either be too hefty or they don’t have the soft, supple, easy to twist and bend nature that never holds a shape or gets easily tangled.
> 
> The Eros looks right up my alley, and the price is absolutely right, just hoping to find that one particular characteristic in an IEM cable.


Between eros, and cadmus. Eros s proves to be the more softer and supple, better fit too (albiet a bit too loose in the braid). My issue with cadmus lies in its earguide shape. I (along with a friend) have the same issue where the cable often gets undone and gets removed from the ear of which i find funny since ive never had this issue with their previous releases. Ares, thor, even rowan all had a very agreeable earguide shape. Same with lionheart, leonidas and janus d (janus d having the best shape despite how thick the cable is). Other than that, i dont have any gripes with the new line ups! By far the best price to performance ratio that ive ever owned from effect.


----------



## saldsald

Another delivery that required SIGNATURE arrived today   But what is it?


----------



## Deferenz (Dec 1, 2022)

Hmm….what was this? 🤭


----------



## Gavin C4 (Dec 1, 2022)

Looks like EA is brewing some thing new this Christmas.


----------



## Dsnuts

What kind of magic sorcery is this?!!! 

Santa came early and left me a surprise!


----------



## Ufanco (Dec 4, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> What kind of magic sorcery is this?!!!
> 
> Santa came early and left me a surprise!


Great looking cable UM been on a roll producing some excellent cables this year. Curious what this cable is and where it fit in the lineup.

Edit meant to say EA not UM opps.


----------



## Mangodango369

Woah exciting stuff, must be something to do with the secret santa stuff going on


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Dsnuts said:


> What kind of magic sorcery is this?!!!
> 
> Santa came early and left me a surprise!


Very interested by the sound differences, if they exists, between these two versions *of the same cable.* 👍

And more important : *it really scales or not (no just different)* ? 🧐

Myself at this moment I am thinking about that... Because of some recent experiences... but with cables of different brands and composition... 🤔

So, very interested. 😎👍


----------



## kajetanjazz

saldsald said:


> Another delivery that required SIGNATURE arrived today   But what is it?


I’m very curious if a chord Hugo 2 would fit in there in width? If it does I’d probably get it too


----------



## saldsald

kajetanjazz said:


> I’m very curious if a chord Hugo 2 would fit in there in width? If it does I’d probably get it too


it will fit just fine. The width of the dividers is about 10.3 cm.


----------



## NickleCo

Ufanco said:


> Great looking cable UM been on a roll producing some excellent cables this year. Curious what this cable is and where it fit in the lineup.


Um?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 3, 2022)

Oops. Lol I posted too early. Will add to my post here and will be back with this.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Thanks bro, and nice collection 😎

I will read this carefully. 😉👍


----------



## saldsald (Dec 3, 2022)

What a nice day!


----------



## gordec

I recently purchased a Horus from classifieds. I opened up the ConX connector today and it looks like this. It's this how the Horus suppose to look like?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 3, 2022)

Wait for the announcement folks. Will happen soon enough.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Dsnuts said:


> *Cadmus 8w
> *
> 
> A new IEM to me is something that comes and goes but a substantial cable will stay with me through the years. Recent Signature series has brought 3 fantastic cables to the market. How do you improve upon what's been established? Well you can start by giving me more. More of what makes the cables excellent. Turn a 4 cored cable to an 8 core and now we are talking serious higher end cable. A good thing is always cherished by the enthusiasts among the community and for folks that enhance their IEMs using metallurgy in the form of cables. It is debatable which sibling of the 3 signature series cables is the most popular. I am sure EA knows but I have a good feeling they are all equally popular.
> ...


Thanks, great review. I also like slightly thicker cables. 
I'll admit I'm still with the Cleo 4 right now, but considering its ergonomics, I think doubling the thickness wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

gordec said:


> I recently purchased a Horus from classifieds. I opened up the ConX connector today and it looks like this. It's this how the Horus suppose to look like?


This is not ConX. 
ConX is a system for replacing connectors on the IEM side. MMCX, 2pin, etc. 

Here, I can clearly see the soldered connector 4.4. And soldered well. 

If you want a system that can replace it, it's called TermX. 
If I'm not mistaken, you can send your cable to EA and they will install it on your cable. However, you'd better write to them in support about this.


----------



## twister6 (Dec 3, 2022)

gordec said:


> I recently purchased a Horus from classifieds. I opened up the ConX connector today and it looks like this. It's this how the Horus suppose to look like?



As it was mentioned above, ConX is for interchangeable Con-nector going to your iems while TermX is for interchangeable Term-ination going to your source 

 

Coincidentally, TermX tips are interchangeable by unscrewing the housing of the plug like in your picture.  But what you have is just a regular 4.4mm plug with ferrite bead inside a housing that probably got loose during transportation.  Carefully slide it back up and screw it back in.


----------



## theveterans

gordec said:


> I recently purchased a Horus from classifieds. I opened up the ConX connector today and it looks like this. It's this how the Horus suppose to look like?



Interesting that you have Ferrite shields with your Horus. My Cleo I x Chiron didn’t have one but mine has the Effect logo along with the warranty void if torn warning on the other side


----------



## gordec

twister6 said:


> As it was mentioned above, ConX is for interchangeable Con-nector going to your iems while TermX is for interchangeable Term-ination going to your source
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidentally, TermX tips are interchangeable by unscrewing the housing of the plug like in your picture.  But what you have is just a regular 4.4mm plug with ferrite bead inside a housing that probably got loose during transportation.  Carefully slide it back up and screw it back in.



That loose gray part is the ferrite bead? It's pretty narrow. I can't seem to push it over the soldered part.


----------



## twister6

gordec said:


> That loose gray part is the ferrite bead? It's pretty narrow. I can't seem to push it over the soldered part.


Can you push housing over it without sliding the bead?


----------



## gordec

twister6 said:


> Can you push housing over it without sliding the bead?


Yeah housing goes over the very easily.


----------



## saldsald

gordec said:


> Yeah housing goes over the very easily.


Don't just push, try to screw it in while pushing.


----------



## Gavin C4

Having a really good time with Gaea. It is definitely a great partner to hang out during the Christmas vacations.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

About the ferrite : only with the 4x version. 😉


----------



## Ace Bee

Now now, what do we have here? A new goodie from Effect Audio, and the box is quite huge! Let's open it...

....Aha! Look what I've found!




The new Signature series Chamber carrying case! Man was I surprised at the size! This thing is huge!

Let's look at the inside...




Pretty neat I must say. The whole case is primarily bonded together by very high-quality velcro...which may not be my first choice, but the case still feels pretty durable, and the idea is quite innovative indeed.
The vertical partitions can be removed, and again are based on velcro. The operating principle is very easy - pull and they come out, push and they stay firmly in place. Loving the idea.
A nylon strap is also bundled along with to hang it from your shoulder in case you get bored carrying it by your hand...but I must say, the premium quality leather (I believe faux leather, though) handle does make me feel more inclined to carrying it by hand rather than hanging it from the shoulder.
There are snap buttons to secure the lid in the closed position, however, I was more than pleased to find that there is also a pretty strong magnet in play that ensures a fast snapping closure of the lid as soon as it comes close to the body - and it feels pretty, and I mean really pretty neat!

Enough talking, let's put it to work. Let's see what and how many can fit inside it!




Now now, won't you look at it?! A DAP (Shanling M7), two signature series cables (with iems attached) along with their respective cases, and my beloved FAudio Dark Sky with its round case...and still there is space to spare! I believe another cable can easily fit if it's not in the case, along with small adaptors, eartips, etc. easily.

Frankly, this feels quite handy! I can carry a premium DAP, and at least three iems, with additional cables and adaptors easily. Perfect for a day out to the countryside, where I would not want to limit my choices while enjoying some leisure. I can carry at least three different iems (more if I ditch their respective cases...six minimum), alternative cables, required adaptors, eartips...pretty much everything to keep myself content!

That's it for today! Let me go on a ride with my beloved partners then! Ciao!


----------



## PotatoMEZE

Ace Bee said:


> Now now, what do we have here? A new goodie from Effect Audio, and the box is quite huge! Let's open it...
> 
> ....Aha! Look what I've found!
> 
> ...


Wow .
I hesitated between MITER CASE for 6 IEM. They are similar in size. 
I can see that Effect Audio Chamber Carrying Case is cool.
Where did you order from? Does HiFiGO have it? Thank.


----------



## Ace Bee

PotatoMEZE said:


> Wow .
> I hesitated between MITER CASE for 6 IEM. They are similar in size.
> I can see that Effect Audio Chamber Carrying Case is cool.
> Where did you order from? Does HiFiGO have it? Thank.


As a matter of fact Hifigo does have it, and it came from them...I just needed to pay the customs, as Effect Audio was generous enough to send me one as a review sample, via Hifigo. Here's the link: https://hifigo.com/products/effect-audio-chamber-carrying-case

Frankly, I would say there is not such a product more value for money than this. I came upon the Eletech companion case, looking at the price and the dimensions, I was like.."What??!! The Effect Audio Chamber is much, much cheaper with a bigger size! Are you kidding me?" Yeah I get it, it is made of real leather and all such stuff, but looking at it from a more practical point of view, I really can find no aspects regarding its intended function to be better, or even equal to the Chamber, except may be the smaller size and more portability. Yeah, from a cosmetic point of view it certainly is better, but Chamber ain't half bad either!!


----------



## Deferenz

I’ve just received a package. I’m working right now but I’ll investigate a bit later. 😀


----------



## visi77

Ace Bee said:


> As a matter of fact Hifigo does have it, and it came from them...I just needed to pay the customs, as Effect Audio was generous enough to send me one as a review sample, via Hifigo. Here's the link: https://hifigo.com/products/effect-audio-chamber-carrying-case
> 
> Frankly, I would say there is not such a product more value for money than this. I came upon the Eletech companion case, looking at the price and the dimensions, I was like.."What??!! The Effect Audio Chamber is much, much cheaper with a bigger size! Are you kidding me?" Yeah I get it, it is made of real leather and all such stuff, but looking at it from a more practical point of view, I really can find no aspects regarding its intended function to be better, or even equal to the Chamber, except may be the smaller size and more portability. Yeah, from a cosmetic point of view it certainly is better, but Chamber ain't half bad either!!


just ordered one from them now, thx!


----------



## rantng

Is the chamber pouch available for purchase separately?


----------



## Ace Bee

rantng said:


> Is the chamber pouch available for purchase separately?


You mean the small headphone pouches? Those are the pouches of Signature series cables, not bundled with Chamber case.


----------



## rantng

Yes, I was just wondering if EA had any plans to sell them separately. It's called the "Chamber Ready Pouch" and is meant to compliment the Chamber Case.


----------



## Damz87

The Chamber case is great  For $99, it’s a bargain compared to a Van Nuys case of a similar size.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Dec 8, 2022)

Cant wait for the Christmas special, so I have to grab the little brother and have a glimpse of its bigger brother. Ft. Hercules Audio Mega iem


----------



## Deferenz

So here it finally is, the *Cadmus 8 Wire*. Thoughts and impressions soon.


----------



## saldsald (Dec 8, 2022)

And here is my Ares S 8W, have been listening to it for the last 10 days...will post my impressions soon   
It's a cable with the most natural and extended treble I have heard.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Deferenz said:


> So here it finally is, the *Cadmus 8 Wire*. Thoughts and impressions soon.


Jealous now… I got the 4W 

Knowing how great my Ares S and Cadmus 4W are, I can imagine the 8W being amazing!

Looks forward for the review.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 8, 2022)

Yes I accidently poo pooed the whole launch thing and I apologize to Jordan and the crew for being careless. In any case I am now officially throwing in my $.02 worth. This is what I have written about the Cadmus 8w thus far.





A new IEM to me is something that comes and goes but a substantial cable will stay with me through the years. Recent Signature series has brought 3 great cables to the market. How do you improve upon what's been established? Well you can start by giving me more. More of what makes the cables excellent. Turn a 4 cored cable to an 8 core and now we are talking serious higher end cable. A good thing is always cherished by the enthusiasts among the community and for folks that enhance their IEMs using metallurgy in the form of cables. It is debatable which sibling of the 3 signature series cables is the most popular. I am sure EA knows but I have a good feeling they are all pretty popular.

My favorite out of the 3 is the Cadmus. I am sure you have seen plenty of readers about the 3 cables and how they all enhance your favorite IEMs but for me there is no question which one gets the most use. I even put it out there. I wished there was an 8 wire version.



Wish granted. What you guys are seeing is the 8-wire version of the Cadmus. Why is that important? Well for one that is double the material count. If you are into your cables, you know why that is important. This brings a different level of sophistication to what these cables do. What was good with a 4 wired version is not doubled.

Who wants to eat a porterhouse steak that is thin?. I want that meat thick and juicy. The 8 wire cadmus is exactly this. Upon first listen I was greeted with a sound expansion that while the 4 wired version did to a similar effect,  but not quite at the level of the 8 wire. Music is given depth, stage and a dimensional aspect the 4w version does not quite do.



I have always believed in thicker cored cables. I have seen folks post about how they want light thin wires cables as they dont like thick cables. I am actually the opposite. I am a huge fan of cables that have a lot of material thrown in. Reason for this. If the material is gold? Why not get a healthy double dose serving of it?

And that is exactly what the 8w cadmus is about. There is simply more to love. I know exactly what the 4w version does and it is still one of my most used cables ever since EA has introduced me to their handy work.  But I have to say, the 8w version came out just brilliantly.

The 8w Cadmus has to be one of the best silver plated copper cables in existence. I know EA has higher end cables but folks, if you liked what Cadmus was doing for your IEMs. Then what the 8w does will blow your mind.



How do they help shape your IEMs sound? Silver plated copper cables are a staple among enthusiasts and not all SPC cables are the same. Arguably the most versatile type of IEM Cables.  I own a boat load of similar type cables and none of them quite approach what the 8w cadmus does for my IEMs.

I am an IEM reviewer so I get to know each and every IEM I write about and once in a while I get a cable that will clearly enhance everything about an IEM sound signature.  Enhance it in a way that makes your standard IEM into something almost completely different and we are not talking about a downgrade folks.



*Cadmus 8w, a work of art.*
Light cable enthusiasts need not apply. Cus the 8w Cadmus is double the material. However the standard cadmus is no push over, if you want something a bit lighter, I have no reservations recommending the standard 4w version, but if you want a cable that makes your IEMs sound the absolute best they can be, the 8w version to me is special. I have tried easily a dozen IEMs using the 8w and it enhances all of it.  What it does for your IEMs are as follows. Some more, some a bit less but this is pretty much consistent across my testing thus far.

*-enhances stage perception in all directions.. Go back to using your older cables and your headstage will not be as big, note weight not as substantial. Including the 4w version.

-enhances imaging with added dimensional aspects. It's not just the stage that gets fuller and grander; your sound is better separated with an uptick in 3D ness and imaging of your music.

-enhances detail aspects. That better separation with a clean background lets you hear the little micro details in your music easier as you get that better separation.

-enhances in most cases with a richer tonal character. The foundational aspect of the Cadmus is its superior copper cores. Which as a result 

-enhances texture of instruments and vocal performances.

-enhances timbre. What you thought was a good natural timbre for your music out of your IEMs needs a bit of added space for it to be even better try the 8w Cadmus.

-enhances dynamism, that beefier sound your hearing comes with this added benefit.
Which includes a punchier bass presence.

-enhances details for the treble adding a bit of air and space to its presence the handy work of all the silver content of the Candmus 8w. 

-most importantly will enhance any type if IEM you attach it to as it should.*



While the 4w does these aspects to a certain degree, you get double the effects and much easier noticed more so with the 8w no question that in this case, more is indeed better.

More to come.


----------



## saldsald (Dec 14, 2022)

And here is my impressions of the Ares S 8 W:

*In short it is the cable with the most natural uncoloured and extended treble topped with very high resolution I have heard so far. It is so resolving you will need a high resolution IEM to get the most out of it. *




Ares S 8W vs Ares S

*My preception of the sound of original Ares S*
The Ares S is a rather natural uncoloured cable with good speed. It has the most extended treble and bass and also with the least coloration out of the original Signature series (the Eros S is just a tad behind). Due to the good speed the bass is tight and the background is black and the treble is crisp with medium density. I personally perfer pairing it with some naturally tuned IEMs for the punchy bass and smooth treble extension with a bit of that holographic effect.



The Eros S, Ares S, Cadmus and Ares S 8W. Missing the Cadmus 8W to complete the collection. 


*The Ares S 8W*
The Ares S 8W doubled the core, is not exactly double the sound of the Ares S. It's more than that and although they share some similar characters, they sound different.

*Treble *
The 8W first of all as I mentioned has the most extended treble I have heard. It is in fact so extended that the drivers in your IEMs may not be able to reconstruct all the frequencies but it works well for almost all IEMs. Just like the original Ares S, you will likely get the best results with naturally tuned IEMs and I have very impressive result with the BQEYZ Winter which is a bone conduction based IEM (BC unit for the treble and DD for full frequency).

The treble is not only well extended but also very dense, dynamic yet very smooth. You will immediately hear the extra smoothness and density when switching from the original Ares S. Moreover there is noticible more air around each notes to enhance the immersiveness. The resolution of the cable is also a major improvement over the already very good original, it's like you thougth you have heard everything in the mix and then you realize there is a lot more you can hear without disrupting the musicality. *By analogy, it sounds to me you are hearing a music file with twice or more the sampling rate compared to the original like all the gaps between each sample are filled. *



Winter + Ares S 8W (I am very glad that I received the Ares S 8W as I can tell you this is a dream combo!)

*Mids*
For a rather naturally tuned cable, the mids are pretty similar to the original but just a tad more forward likely due to the increased resolution. The original Ares S has a blacker background for the same reason. The mids are also denser and smoother and a bit more energetic.

*Bass*
The bass is more punchy and textured. The original is no slouch but the 8W is just more textured and fun. I have been listening to a lot of Alan Walker with the above combo and it's fun, really fun.

*Air, staging and resolution, etc.*
There is just a lot more air and the stage is more expansive due to the air and the resolution. The resolution as I mentioned is on another level. The combined effect with a good matching IEM is that you don't feel like you are hearing an IEM anymore. It is that good! To be honest this journey has totally widen my horizons of how good a cable and an IEM can sound. Morover, despite having more cores, the 8W actually feels more flexible in hand due to the denser brading with more wires.

*Cons*
Only two I can think of is first the chin slider is on the slightly heavier side but I am totally fine with the weight and the Signature pouch may not fit the 8W very well due to the extra core!




Gotta Catch 'Em All!


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Dsnuts said:


> Yes I accidently poo pooed the whole launch thing and I apologize to Jordan and the crew for being careless. In any case I am now officially throwing in my $.02 worth. This is what I have written about the Cadmus 8w thus far.
> 
> 
> A new IEM to me is something that comes and goes but a substantial cable will stay with me through the years. Recent Signature series has brought 3 great cables to the market. How do you improve upon what's been established? Well you can start by giving me more. More of what makes the cables excellent. Turn a 4 cored cable to an 8 core and now we are talking serious higher end cable. A good thing is always cherished by the enthusiasts among the community and for folks that enhance their IEMs using metallurgy in the form of cables. It is debatable which sibling of the 3 signature series cables is the most popular. I am sure EA knows but I have a good feeling they are all pretty popular.
> ...


Sur une échelle de 100, si vous mettez le Cadmus x8 à 100, vous mettrez le x4 à combien.

Aussi, dans quels domaines ressentez-vous des différences ou même des améliorations ?


Dsnuts said:


> Yes I accidently poo pooed the whole launch thing and I apologize to Jordan and the crew for being careless. In any case I am now officially throwing in my $.02 worth. This is what I have written about the Cadmus 8w thus far.
> 
> 
> A new IEM to me is something that comes and goes but a substantial cable will stay with me through the years. Recent Signature series has brought 3 great cables to the market. How do you improve upon what's been established? Well you can start by giving me more. More of what makes the cables excellent. Turn a 4 cored cable to an 8 core and now we are talking serious higher end cable. A good thing is always cherished by the enthusiasts among the community and for folks that enhance their IEMs using metallurgy in the form of cables. It is debatable which sibling of the 3 signature series cables is the most popular. I am sure EA knows but I have a good feeling they are all pretty popular.
> ...


Hi bro,

On a scale of 100, if you put the Cadmus x8 at 100, you would put the x4 at ?

Also, in what areas do you feel differences or even improvements?  
Thanks


----------



## Deferenz

Cadmus 8W vs 4W. This is chunky bad boy! It looks and feels high quality and connected to IEMs and Dap it looks superb.


----------



## Gavin C4

Having two of them side by side is just a blessing.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 9, 2022)

DaveStarWalker said:


> Sur une échelle de 100, si vous mettez le Cadmus x8 à 100, vous mettrez le x4 à combien.
> 
> Aussi, dans quels domaines ressentez-vous des différences ou même des améliorations ?
> 
> ...


Your not getting exactly double the effects of using double the material if thats what your wondering. I would say the original Cadmus is around 80-85% of that the 8w does.

Cables scale a bit differently when using more material. But it does tip what the 4w does to a different level on the 8w version. Immediate differences are how my IEMs sounds even more dimensional, more spacious. Testing the 4w vs the 8w on the same IEMs yeilds greater space for your music. Wider deeper taller stage. Its like the sound got amplified is the best way to describe it. That extra 15-20% added enhancement is noticeable especailly when you go back to the 4w version.  Sound becomes more meaty, better textured, everything the 4w does but ramped up a bit more so. You can say diminishing returns start from the the original signature series. But adding 4 more cores adds a bit of extra sauce that for some will be completely worth the experience.

BA based IEMs and hybrids benefit the most, then dynamic based IEMs Planars not as much for some reason but I can still notice a difference.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Dsnuts said:


> Your not getting exactly double the effects of using double the material if thats what your wondering. I would say the original Cadmus is around 80-85% of that the 8w does.
> 
> Cables scale a bit differently when using more material. But it does tip what the 4w does to a different level on the 8w version. Immediate differences are how my IEMs sounds even more dimensional, more spacious. Testing the 4w vs the 8w on the same IEMs yeilds greater space for your music. Wider deeper taller stage. Its like the sound got amplified is the best way to describe it. That extra 15-20% added enhancement is noticeable especailly when you go back to the 4w version.  Sound becomes more meaty, better textured, everything the 4w does but ramped up a bit more so. You can say diminishing returns start from the the original signature series. But adding 4 more cores adds a bit of extra sauce that for some will be completely worth the experience.
> 
> BA based IEMs and hybrids benefit the most, then dynamic based IEMs Planars not as much for some reason but I can still notice a difference.


Thank you very much


----------



## Gavin C4

It turns out that I dont really need any compartmentalisation for the Effect Audio Case.


----------



## Ufanco

I‘m curious what is the advantage of more wires vs using a larger gauge of wire? Does having a thicker gauge of wire transfer data better or worse than more wires of a thinner gauge?


----------



## saldsald

Ufanco said:


> I‘m curious what is the advantage of more wires vs using a larger gauge of wire? Does having a thicker gauge of wire transfer data better or worse than more wires of a thinner gauge?


I think using larger gauge wire translates to faster sound in general and more wires means more smearing.


----------



## theveterans

Ufanco said:


> I‘m curious what is the advantage of more wires vs using a larger gauge of wire? Does having a thicker gauge of wire transfer data better or worse than more wires of a thinner gauge?



More wires = less overall resistance, less skin effect, less proximity effect. However, the conductors themselves also factor in the overall sound. Some materials such as those from Chiron and Centurion do not need tons of wire strands to be very transparent and resolving sounding


----------



## Dsnuts

Thing is awesome. Never knew something like this existed.


----------



## visi77

Dsnuts said:


> Thing is awesome. Never knew something like this existed.


mine will arrive next week, I'm worried it's a little large, manpursy like


----------



## Deferenz

So I’ve been checking out the *Cadmus 8 Wire*. EA sent a review unit to me to try out in return for my honest thoughts and impressions.

The first thing I noticed is how big and thick the cable seems in relation to the 4 wire. Of course that is going to be the case as this is 8w and not 4w, but nonetheless it does seem more substantial both in the hand and to the eyes. I mean this in a good way though, and for me, just the look of it fills me with anticipation for  what it will enhance or bring out in the music. When I first connected it to my IEMs it seemed like it was going to be quite heavy, but I didn’t actually find that to be the case. I do most of my listening sitting down, but I also walked around a fair bit with the Cadmus 8w to check out the weight and I didn’t have any issues at all. Before doing any listening I let the cable burn in for 90hrs (it should have been 100hrs but I was feeling rebellious!)

First up is with the Legend X. My chain was LX> C8w > SP3000 and playing a mix of HD & MQA from Tidal.

The first thing I get from this is a really smooth and relaxing feel to the music. Nothing here is harsh at all, just a cosy enjoyable listen. There feels like a good bit of air around the notes and vocals. I don’t think I’d say a full on 3D aspect, but it’s certainly in that sort of area. 

Treble is well controlled with the 8W which for me is lovely as I’m adverse at anything that reaches too high. Even though the LX is known for its bass, it’s no slouch when it comes to the highs, and I have been caught out before with other cable pair ups that just allow too much of those high notes. So basically if you like your highs delivered well but with a bit of grace and elegance then this may be for you. Mids feel a bit richer and fuller than the 4W but I’m still getting some good separation of instruments with space around both these and vocals.

Legend X is of course known for it bass. The bass via the 8W has a good punch and presence, but there was one thing I found that really got my attention and that was the sub-bass. Not only did I feel it in my chest but it continued to linger as though it was stalking me. I’ve not felt sub-bass like this on any other cable I’ve paired LX with, but I really like it. The main song I use to test sub-bass is ‘Limit to your Love’ by James Blake, and this is where I had the ‘wow!’ moment. I’m going to be checking out this sub-bass element a bit more with this cable as I find it quite intoxicating!

Overall a nice pairing with Cadmus 8W and LX.


----------



## Gavin C4

Deferenz said:


> So I’ve been checking out the *Cadmus 8 Wire*. EA sent a review unit to me to try out in return for my honest thoughts and impressions.
> 
> The first thing I noticed is how big and thick the cable seems in relation to the 4 wire. Of course that is going to be the case as this is 8w and not 4w, but nonetheless it does seem more substantial both in the hand and to the eyes. I mean this in a good way though, and for me, just the look of it fills me with anticipation for  what it will enhance or bring out in the music. When I first connected it to my IEMs it seemed like it was going to be quite heavy, but I didn’t actually find that to be the case. I do most of my listening sitting down, but I also walked around a fair bit with the Cadmus 8w to check out the weight and I didn’t have any issues at all. Before doing any listening I let the cable burn in for 90hrs (it should have been 100hrs but I was feeling rebellious!)
> 
> ...


I got a pair of custom Lx in pearl white faceplate too, really good color matching with Cadmus 8.


----------



## twister6

visi77 said:


> mine will arrive next week, I'm worried it's a little large, manpursy like



Yes, you can consider it "manpursy" at 255 x 225 x 60mm, especially since it comes with a removable shoulder strap, but it looks cool   This new EA Chamber Case has a durable 1680 oxford cloth exterior and microfiber lining, sturdy and secure frame, and 2 removable velcro dividers to create adjustable size compartments.  With 2 partitions included, you can make 4 compartments.


  

I do wish for another pair of velcro dividers, but you can work around it.  For example, EA GAEA storage case fits perfectly, even alongside big DAPs like N8ii or RS8.  So, you can have a DAP and a storage case on one side, and use both dividers on the other side to make 3 compartments, even to fit IEMs with bulkier cables.  Below, I have N8ii and GAEA in its storage case.  Plenty of room for everything, including 3 more IEMs with thick cables.


----------



## Kerouac

Last week I received the EA Chamber Carrying Case.

First all these amazing kind of cables over multiple years, then IEMs too, and now this wonderful case...


Classy looks and practical at the same time imho!

I would have liked to post way sooner about this case, but unfortunately I was struck (first my youngest son, then me) with Covid. Some days of pretty high fever, while feeling sick as a dog. So, I just came around to open the box and take some pictures.

Now, I must say that this case works like medicine. It's lifting my spirit, while I'm slowly recovering and getting my energy back.
And I even felt some holiday vibes coming up, like after 50 seconds in this classic catchy song...



Btw, while I was singing along myself, I just had to replace *L.A.* by *E.A.*
Maybe we should all get together some day, to sing the ''*WE LOVE IT!''* part?


----------



## deafenears

Is it possible to get a mix Ares + Cadmus 8W?


----------



## Deferenz

Here is a festive pic I took a year or so ago. It’s my Thor Silver II+ enjoying some Christmas cheer.


----------



## daijobudes

What’s the pricing?


----------



## JordonEA

deafenears said:


> Is it possible to get a mix Ares + Cadmus 8W?


This is really fun! In fact we have already launched that accompanying our collaboration IEM with Elysian Acoustic Labs - GAEA. We may consider offering it as a separate product in the future, we'll see! 😎

- Jordon


----------



## JordonEA

Hello everyone!

Secret Santa has just been revealed! 
Check it out here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-limited-christmas-release-secret-santa-revealed.966079/

Merry Christmas in advance guys 🎉🙌🏽

- Jordon


----------



## saldsald

JordonEA said:


> This is really fun! In fact we have already launched that accompanying our collaboration IEM with Elysian Acoustic Labs - GAEA. We may consider offering it as a separate product in the future, we'll see! 😎
> 
> - Jordon


I actually always wanted to ask if the wires of the Ares S consist of two different Litz types? Like for a delibrate asymmetric configuration?


----------



## JordonEA

saldsald said:


> I actually always wanted to ask if the wires of the Ares S consist of two different Litz types? Like for a delibrate asymmetric configuration?


Yes, in fact is a deliberate decision to include 2 different cable designs. The proprietary dual geometric structure design consists of:
- 1 that caters to the traditional Copper warmth
- Another 1 that improves on the resolution, getting rid of the usual muddiness that comes with copper based cables. (This is what we are super proud of! 🤓)

- Jordon


----------



## saldsald

JordonEA said:


> Yes, in fact is a deliberate decision to include 2 different cable designs. The proprietary dual geometric structure design consists of:
> - 1 that caters to the traditional Copper warmth
> - Another 1 that improves on the resolution, getting rid of the usual muddiness that comes with copper based cables. (This is what we are super proud of! 🤓)
> 
> - Jordon


Haha nice, we just learned some trade
 secret  . I guess the more transparent looking wires are responsible for the resolution and the more weaved wires give the warmth? Just guessing by the look.


----------



## kajetanjazz

Deferenz said:


> Here is a festive pic I took a year or so ago. It’s my Thor Silver II+ enjoying some Christmas cheer.


Hi, i noticed you also own a tia Trio. Which cable would you recommend for them? Not to get them warmer, but maybe clear up a bit


----------



## JordonEA

saldsald said:


> Haha nice, we just learned some trade
> secret  . I guess the more transparent looking wires are responsible for the resolution and the more weaved wires give the warmth? Just guessing by the look.


🙊 

That, or the other way round🙃

- Jordon


----------



## Deferenz

kajetanjazz said:


> Hi, i noticed you also own a tia Trio. Which cable would you recommend for them? Not to get them warmer, but maybe clear up a bit


Hey there. I’m just doing some listening with the Trio and Cadmus 8 wire at the moment to see how it compares to the 4 wire version. I’ll look to report back on that soon.

I no longer have the Ares S in my possession but I did write up some notes when I used it with the Trio a while ago and so I’ll try to dig those out.


----------



## Deferenz

kajetanjazz said:


> Hi, i noticed you also own a tia Trio. Which cable would you recommend for them? Not to get them warmer, but maybe clear up a bit


Here are the posts I did about the Ares S and the Cadmus. Both 4 wire. My thoughts on the Trio is listed in both. Just so you know, prototype 37 was Cadmus and 38 was Ares S.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/post-16972218

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/post-16983151


----------



## kajetanjazz

Deferenz said:


> Here are the posts I did about the Ares S and the Cadmus. Both 4 wire. My thoughts on the Trio is listed in both. Just so you know, prototype 37 was Cadmus and 38 was Ares S.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/post-16972218
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/post-16983151


Thank you! I was a bit more interested in higher priced ones like that Thor Silver II I saw on your photo, but now I see it was from a year ago. I will surely check those out with your impressions. Is 8w some limited release? I thought these 3 new entry lvl cables only come in 4w


----------



## kajetanjazz

Cadmus seems like a good match of what I’m looking for from your impressions. Trio sounds very natural on Hugo2, adding the c9 improves some things even further, but it tames it a bit. So I want to bring some more technicalities out


----------



## Deferenz (Dec 13, 2022)

kajetanjazz said:


> Thank you! I was a bit more interested in higher priced ones like that Thor Silver II I saw on your photo, but now I see it was from a year ago. I will surely check those out with your impressions. Is 8w some limited release? I thought these 3 new entry lvl cables only come in 4w


The three cables in the Signature Series are a standard release and are readily available from EA. This series features both the Ares S and Cadmus in 4 wire. The 8 wire cables though are a limited addition for the Christmas period and are available from 13th December to the 25th December 2022. The limited release features a package where you can choose either an Ares S 8 wire or Cadmus 8 wire plus a Chamber Carrying Case.

The Thor Silver II+ is a good cable and I really like it paired with my LX. It’s a silver cable but it has this ability to let the bass do it’s thing, which is great for the LX.  I guess it’s a bit old now considering EA’s newer line up, and possibly not as easy to get hold of. It was ok with the Trio but for my preference silver plus the Trio’s treble and clarity was just a little too much for me Personally.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Coming back to the topic after a long time away. I have an EA Thor Silver II and I wanted to know if it's worth sending it to Effect Audio to put "TermX" and "ConX". I say in terms of spending compared to what we currently have, because I know that doing this can be expensive.


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> And here is my impressions of the Ares S 8 W:
> 
> *In short it is the cable with the most natural uncoloured and extended treble topped with very high resolution I have heard so far. It is so resolving you will need a high resolution IEM to get the most out of it. *
> 
> ...


Updated my review.


----------



## emdeevee

saldsald said:


> Updated my review.


Thanks for that! Ordered it without hearing it, so excited to see how it stacks up to my PWAs (I have low expectations on this comparison).


----------



## saldsald

emdeevee said:


> Thanks for that! Ordered it without hearing it, so excited to see how it stacks up to my PWAs (I have low expectations on this comparison).


Listening to it right now. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Deferenz

I have also received the Chamber Carrying Case. EA kindly sent this to me as a review sample.

So it comes in a strong card box and when opened you will find the case is in a light protective bag. It’s a fairly big case. Big enough to hold a number of items, but not too big to be cumbersome. For those who like measurements I took out my trusty ruler to check on the size of the case. In cm I measured its outside as 26 x 23 x 6.5. It is also quite solidly built so you don’t have to worry about accidentally getting anything heavy near it.





When you first open it up you’ll see it is divided into four sections. You can also see that it comes with a carry strap and so you can go full ‘man bag’ if you wish. It also has a handle so that it can be carried. You can see from the pic that it also has three buttons at the bottom so that the lid can be fastened. This is also magnetised for a bit of extra safety.



The moveable parts are the two vertical dividers and these are held in place by Velcro. The other inner dividers are sewn in place and so cannot be moved. 




You can move the two dividers around though to get the compartments that you want. So here I am creating a couple of different set ups.



All told, I think this is a really good carry case. It seems well built and is fairly solid. For its asking price, which I believe is $99 US, I think it is a good piece of kit.


----------



## Ufanco

Deferenz said:


> I have also received the Chamber Carrying Case. EA kindly sent this to me as a review sample.
> 
> So it comes in a strong card box and when opened you will find the case is in a light protective bag. It’s a fairly big case. Big enough to hold a number of items, but not too big to be cumbersome. For those who like measurements I took out my trusty ruler to check on the size of the case. In cm I measured its outside as 26 x 23 x 6.5. It is also quite solidly built so you don’t have to worry about accidentally getting anything heavy near it.
> 
> ...


Didn’t realize the case came in different colors. Really like the blue color case.


----------



## visi77

Ufanco said:


> Didn’t realize the case came in different colors. Really like the blue color case.


it's the lighting. this one is also black


----------



## Deferenz

Ufanco said:


> Didn’t realize the case came in different colors. Really like the blue color case.


Yeah, it’s the lighting. It does make it look a kind of dark blue though, which actually looks quite nice. But I can confirm the case is in fact black.


----------



## CodenameBK201

Welp, I'm an idiot who just posted in the entirely wrong thread. Sorry about that! Asking here instead: I'm having a cable reterminated with ConX. Does an RCX adapter for ConX physically exist, like the sort of connection that Fir Audio uses on some of their IEM models?


----------



## twister6

CodenameBK201 said:


> Welp, I'm an idiot who just posted in the entirely wrong thread. Sorry about that! Asking here instead: I'm having a cable reterminated with ConX. Does an RCX adapter for ConX physically exist, like the sort of connection that Fir Audio uses on some of their IEM models?


Nope, it doesn't exists. You will have to contact FirAudio/Bogdan and ask about the adapter.


----------



## Auricon

CodenameBK201 said:


> Welp, I'm an idiot who just posted in the entirely wrong thread. Sorry about that! Asking here instead: I'm having a cable reterminated with ConX. Does an RCX adapter for ConX physically exist, like the sort of connection that Fir Audio uses on some of their IEM models?





twister6 said:


> Nope, it doesn't exists. You will have to contact FirAudio/Bogdan and ask about the adapter.


👆🏼

https://www.firaudio.com/store/rcx-2-pin-adaptor


----------



## saldsald (Dec 19, 2022)

I don't know but this is literally very hard core I guess:


----------



## Kerouac

saldsald said:


> I don't know but this is literally very hard core I guess:


Well, purely based on the looks of it...




...that might become this guy's favorite EA cable so far


----------



## saldsald

Kerouac said:


> Well, purely based on the looks of it...
> 
> ...that might become this guy's favorite EA cable so far


More like these dudes'


----------



## DaveStarWalker

This is a Penon Totem base ? Or sort of ?


----------



## Deferenz

saldsald said:


> I don't know but this is literally very hard core I guess:


Hmmm, intriguing 🤔


----------



## Deferenz (Dec 19, 2022)

Well this came out of left field!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

saldsald said:


> I don't know but this is literally very hard core I guess:


Oho. This is a rather thick cable. Maybe 22 AWG.


----------



## Deferenz

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Oho. This is a rather thick cable. Maybe 22 AWG.


I’ve got a feeling this is pure prototype (P23 in fact). It doesn’t look like a finished commercial cable at all and so it may look like it is to make us guess the secret sauce without making it obvious, such as with the wires being silver, copper, SPC etc.


----------



## twister6 (Dec 19, 2022)

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Oho. This is a rather thick cable. Maybe 22 AWG.



Yes, it is a prototype, in terms of hardware (plug, splitter, etc.), and it is thicker than 22 AWG 

Just arrived and I took a quick picture with my phone, next to 24 AWG Ares S.


----------



## Dsnuts

Very interesting. Those look very simiar to a cable I reviewed a while back.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Dsnuts said:


> Very interesting. Those look very simiar to a cable I reviewed a while back.


Toxic?


----------



## saldsald

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Oho. This is a rather thick cable. Maybe 22 AWG.


No it's thicker than 22. I took this picture yesterday with the P23 next to my 21.6 AWG cable.


But this is a coaxial cable with another layer of insulation inside the outer shielding so I am guessing it's something like 16-18 AWG.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

twister6 said:


> Yes, it is a prototype, in terms of hardware (plug, splitter, etc.), but it is probably thicker than 22 AWG
> 
> Just arrived and I took a quick picture with my phone, next to 24 AWG Ares S.


Oh, that's more than double the thickness. 
Although I confess, I don't like the green color. Dark gray or dark brown would be better. 
But I'm still not sure I'll try to get it. So my review is irrelevant. 

Damn, Alex, where did the legendary table go?)


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

saldsald said:


> No it's thicker than 22. I took this picture yesterday with the P23 next to my 21.6 AWG cable.
> But this is a coaxial cable with another layer of insulation inside the outer shielding so I am guessing it's something like 16-18 AWG.


It is not known what kind of construction it is. 
Usually - the central cotton core, then the insulation between the screen and the inner conductor. 
Therefore, not all thickness is useful from the point of view of filling with a conductor. However, I wonder how much it really is. But I'm guessing no more than 19. I have an 18.8 cable and it's a monster. 
The addition of an inner cotton core makes it noticeably thicker.


----------



## saldsald

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> It is not known what kind of construction it is.
> Usually - the central cotton core, then the insulation between the screen and the inner conductor.
> Therefore, not all thickness is useful from the point of view of filling with a conductor. However, I wonder how much it really is. But I'm guessing no more than 19. I have an 18.8 cable and it's a monster.
> The addition of an inner cotton core makes it noticeably thicker.


Yea I think you are right it's not accurate to just messure the thickness. How's the ergonomics of your 18.8 AWG cable? That for IEMs?

I actually really like the green btw. It has the same colour as my second guitar. This colour is called emerald green.


----------



## holsen

twister6 said:


> Yes, it is a prototype, in terms of hardware (plug, splitter, etc.), and it is thicker than 22 AWG
> 
> Just arrived and I took a quick picture with my phone, next to 24 AWG Ares S.


Your pics are perfect.  My prototype arrived today and looks exactly like yours.  I had no idea it was coming.  I got a notice from DHL to pay the clearance fees and i had no idea what it was.  I just called it the mystery green cable and wrote Jordon asking if it was meant for me.... Well as it turns out it was. 

Ok first impression straight out of the courrier pouch...... I hooked it up to the MEXT and instant thought was holy cow its like a wall of sound.  Its thick yet clear, deep and wide defined and detailed all simultaneously.  I had no idea of material composition but the dramatic effect it had on the MEXT was instantly noticeable.  Over the next few days ill listen on other IEMs I know well and comoare to other cables.  On the MEXT anyway, with only an hour of listening i can say it is a stunning combination. The only downside in the prototype form anyway, is that it is a very thick and not so pliable.  I managed to walk around with it but it is fairly stiff. 

More to follow.


----------



## OmOmNya

Hi,

I'm wondering, if i order the cadmus 8w with term x upgrade, did i get all the plug variations (3.5, 4.4, 2.5) ?  

Or i must order it separately ?


----------



## Kerouac (Dec 20, 2022)

So, yesterday I received the prototype (CODE 23) in the afternoon.

And as it turned out it blended quite nicely (colourwise) into the Christmas tree...





Now, like mentioned before in this thread by others, the cable is thick and not so pliable. But luckily Jordon already shared some extra information in a pm about that:

_The sleeve will be thinner in the final version and thus will be less stiff. However, we are aware of this and this stiffness is an inherent characteristic of the *YY *design. In order to maintain this thick powerful sound, we decided to continue with the structure._

Before I had any information on the CODE 23, I gave it a first listen last night. The IEM that I chose was the Axiom, simply because that's the one that I've listened to mainly over the past half year, and as a bonus it is very cable sensitive.

The cables that I used and liked the most on the Axiom so far were the Cadmus and the EVO 10. Now here's another pic that I just took with the three of them...





With the Axiom I regularly swapped the Cadmus & EVO 10, because they had both different characteristics that I liked.

Cadmus sounds more holographic (3D soundstage), a bit warmer/fuller and with great (sub)lows on top of that.
EVO 10 sounds more clear and delivers a more detailed sound with better imaging and instrument separation.

When I put the CODE 23 on the Axiom and started to listen I was highly impressed from the start as it appeared to combine the best of above worlds in this one cable. Or like @holsen wrote before:


holsen said:


> instant thought was holy cow its like a wall of sound. Its thick yet clear, deep and wide defined and detailed all simultaneously.


Well, I couldn't have described it better myself.

At first I thought this was probably an improved SPC cable. As for a silver one I would have expected a somewhat brighter signature overall I guess.

This morning I got this extra information from Jordon though:

_The cable you received is in its prototype form where the final set will come with new customised y-splitter, terminator design and a thinner sleeve. CODE 23 will be for both IEMs and Headphones._

_Here are some details for this cable:
The Cyber Beast
Discover a new beast from a dystopian future, wreaking havoc with its sheer power and ultramodern technical fluency.

CODE 23 is a representation of our persistence with pushing a single material to its fullest potential. Befitting of our flagship copper cable label, CODE 23 features and combines multiple technologies into a coherent piece of tech - pure copper *YY,* a host of *XX* different multi-size core bundles, a proprietary blend of multi-size strands, a whopping *ZZ* AWG and more. The result is a transformational experience with picturesque vocals that are true-to-life and a sub bass that reaches the deepest of levels.

Hear what our flagship level copper sounds like and be ready to get transported into an other-worldly cyber realm.

Technical Specifications
- Selected Premium UP-OCC Copper Litz
- *XX* Multi-sized Core Bundle w *YY *Design
- Proprietary Multi-size Stands Blend 
- *ZZ* AWG 2 Wires
- EA UltraFlexi™ Insulation
- ConX® & TermX™ Basic Sets Interchangeable Connector/Plug System

CODE 23 is meant to be a "love letter' to hardcore audiophiles that put priority on sound over all other factors._

So, this turned out to be a Premium UP-OCC Copper Litz cable. Although it's probably not that obvious in my HF signature below, I have had / heard quite some (multiple 8-wires as well) copper cables in the past. But I don't think I have heard anything like this before yet. So powerful, holographic and clear sounding with great instrument separation at the same time. Once again: I'm highly impressed by this _''love letter''_ and it has already found a way to my old audiophile heart. Totally loving it so far!!!

Cheers and happy listening to all of you out there 

_Oh, and in case anyone was wondering: of course I have checked with Jordon beforehand if I could share the above information in this thread. What *XX*, *YY* and *ZZ* stands for, remains a mystery to me too..._


----------



## Deferenz

New stuff coming from EA thick and fast!

Meanwhile, Cadmus 8 Wire + Chamber Carrying Case complete with Santa! 🎅🏼


----------



## Deferenz

Tiny initial impressions on the Code 23. I’ve just hooked it up to my iPhone & Billie Jean to do some burn time, and even with that set up the sound is Huge. It full and thick and bass is very apparent. So very early at the moment, but this sound immediately demands my attention in a good way.


----------



## corgifall

I got a thiccc cable in yesterday that I wasn’t quite expecting. Others have already revealed what this is but I’ll be interested to see what the final cable looks like. Only one night in but I find the bass to be very noticeably strong with wider stage(no noticeable depth increase so far) and a better controlled mids on the THIEAUDIO V16 I’m using it with.


----------



## Deferenz

I’ve been doing some listening with the Cadmus 8 Wire and 64 Audio Trio. When I originally had the 4 wire version back in May, I said that 4w plus the Trio was the best pairing that I had heard out of all the IEMs that I own and tested.

I thought that it gave a crisp detailed sound. I also felt that it allowed a bit more of the Trio’s technicalities to shine through. Bass hit hard, sub-bass could be felt in the chest, mids were clear & detailed, and the treble was free to soar. Albeit I felt that the treble was not as controlled as I would have liked (for my personal preference). Overall though it was an engaging sound that demanded more of my attention when listening.

So what did I think of the 8 wire? Well to my ears it feels like the big brother of the 4 wire. It’s more mature, more refined, and less open to whims of fancy. Whereas 4w demands attention, the 8w lets you settle back and take it a bit more easy. You still get the clarity & detail of the mids, the punch of the bass, and the feel of the sub-bass. You still also get the high reaching treble that Trio is known for, but the combined package has a more full and rich feel to it. Just like I found with the LX, there is a smoothness to the overall sound. It can also be pleasantly deceptive as this smoother richer sound doesn’t stop that Trio treble from reaching for the sky, or for those DD’s hitting hard.  So I’d say that the 8w keeps a lot of what made the 4w fun but just adds that bit of finesse.

When I originally paired the 4w with Trio I made a note to the fact that I didn’t think I could listen to that pair while I working due to its demanding nature. Not so though with the 8w. I found it easy to enjoy the music while I was working, but at the same time I didn’t feel like I was missing out on any of the sound and detail that the 4w gave me as I was still getting it from the 8w. Overall I did like pairing Cadmus 8w with the Trio.

My listening was done via: Trio > Cadmus 8w > SP3000, playing a mix of Tidal HD and MQA songs.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 21, 2022)

Well I thought the Cadmus 8w was a chonky boy. This new Code23 prototype cable is chonkier. Didnt know if that was possible. So the Code23 cable seems to be a mish mash of design ideas using higher end copper cores. The cable does something I have never heard done quite like this Code23 cable does.

I am currently testing out a planar IEM called the LetShouer S12pro.  A bit of a rant here cus I can complain about how manufacturers of IEMs spend a lot of time and effort creating a nice sounding IEM and then they drop the ball by including a cable that actually accentuates its flaws. They included a decent cable with these but considering the tuning on this IEM is a brighter analytical type.  Then they added a brighter enhancing Silver plated monocrystalline copper modular cable to go with it.

So basically. Bright+ Highly resolving cable = Analytical brighter.  You see what I am getting at. It is like throwing water on a sheet of ice.

What they should have included on these are.

Bright+ Musical, warmer, note weight enhancing copper cable= Synergy.  Believe me I have seen a lot of IEM manufacturers do the exact opposite.  They all think it is best to throw in their most resolving cable for the price and that will make their particular IEM sounds the best. 

So it was the first IEM I tested the Code23 cable on. And lo n behold not just a tiny bit of an upgrade. The stock sound of the S12 pro I can't say is a dimensional sounding IEM. It is now like I never heard it. Greater note weight was just the beginning of what the cable was doing to the sound. It made them sound not only proper but stupid high end.  OK now we are getting a type of synergy the stock cable is not doing.

I paired them with a new hybrid IEM. On the front page of Headfi I did a recent review for called the MEAOES Eagles. This hybrid IEM is highly sensitive at 10 Ohms these expand to better cable pairings much better than the prior S12 pro.  What I am hearing from the Code23 pairing to the Eagles is something I was not expecting.

The Eagles is a U-shaped sound tuned IEM. It uses a Titanium dynamic that is a bit laid-back in its presentation for its mids. Code 23 brings the entire presentation with a layering I have never heard from the IEM. Sound separation, and note distinction and its texture is on a different level. The code 23 ability to show layering for IEMs is new one on me for a copper based IEM cable. Never heard this aspect done quite like what these cables are doing.  The space around notes is much more noticeable. It makes your IEMs sound way more refined. I will continue to test the Code23 but for now. These things are crazy for what they are doing to my IEMs. By far the most unique copper properties I have heard using a copper-based cable. Its dynamics enhancing ability is a given and so is its ability to add note weight but even greater sound separation. layering and dimensional aspect? WUT?????


----------



## visi77

Are these cables going back to them or do you guys get to keep them and maybe sell them?  I would be interested in getting one after you are done, it that is an option


----------



## corgifall

visi77 said:


> Are these cables going back to them or do you guys get to keep them and maybe sell them?  I would be interested in getting one after you are done, it that is an option


All the prototypes I’ve received eventually make their way home to EA. Not sure about others though


----------



## JordonEA

OmOmNya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm wondering, if i order the cadmus 8w with term x upgrade, did i get all the plug variations (3.5, 4.4, 2.5) ?
> 
> Or i must order it separately ?


Hi there 😃 Yes, you will receive all 3 Term X options when you choose the Versatility Upgrade (Term X).



visi77 said:


> Are these cables going back to them or do you guys get to keep them and maybe sell them?  I would be interested in getting one after you are done, it that is an option


Yes, we will be collecting back the prototypes! Too unsightly without the final hardware on! 

- Jordon


----------



## visi77

JordonEA said:


> Hi there 😃 Yes, you will receive all 3 Term X options when you choose the Versatility Upgrade (Term X).
> 
> 
> Yes, we will be collecting back the prototypes! Too unsightly without the final hardware on!
> ...


that's too bad, I love the colour and the "unfinished" look


----------



## Shawnb

So Code23 is a copper cable? No silver or anything else?


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Dec 21, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> Very interesting. Those look very simiar to a cable I reviewed a while back.


Same remarks  




This is my GOAT cable with my Aure Audio Elixir's.

GOAT time...


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Dsnuts said:


> Well I thought the Cadmus 8w was a chonky boy. This new Code23 prototype cable is chonkier. Didnt know if that was possible. So the Code23 cable seems to be a mish mash of design ideas using higher end copper cores. The cable does something I have never heard done quite like this Code23 cable does.
> 
> I am currently testing out a planar IEM called the LetShouer S12pro.  A bit of a rant here cus I can complain about how manufacturers of IEMs spend a lot of time and effort creating a nice sounding IEM and then they drop the ball by including a cable that actually accentuates its flaws. They included a decent cable with these but considering the tuning on this IEM is a brighter analytical type.  Then they added a brighter enhancing Silver plated monocrystalline copper modular cable to go with it.
> 
> ...


So, It is a Penon Totem like ?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 21, 2022)

DaveStarWalker said:


> So, It is a Penon Totem like ?


Well yes and no. Totem like in the both are thicker 2 cored cables, new version of Totem is got a black nylon sleeving so no longer the first version of that green hose like contruction. Code23 is even thicker. Code23 is a proprietary design from EA so no exotic materials like what is on the Totem.

What astounds me is that EA here is showing me there is more to just copper. There is something to what they are doing with the design on the Code23 that makes them different than most copper based cables. There is a reason why the cores are constructed the way they are, now it is a matter of getting the wires to conform better and be less thick. I believe that is whats next with this prototype.  I have never heard sound separtion element from a copper cable the way Code 23 does it. It is pretty crazy.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Dsnuts said:


> Well yes and no. Totem like in the both are thicker 2 cored cables, new version of Totem is got a black nylon sleeving so no longer the first version of that green hose like contruction. Code23 is even thicker. Code23 is a proprietary design from EA so no exotic materials like what is on the Totem.
> 
> What astounds me is that EA here is showing me there is more to just copper. There is something to what they are doing with the design on the Code23 that makes them different than most copper based cables. There is a reason why the cores are constructed the way they are, now it is a matter of getting the wires to conform better and be less thick. I believe that is whats next with this prototype.  I have never heard sound separtion element from a copper cable the way Code 23 does it. It is pretty crazy.


Hum,

It should be interesting to compare this code 23 with the Plussound copper +


----------



## corgifall

For those who may not have seen. The special holiday 8W is still available and I find it quite the beauty still.


----------



## Deferenz

corgifall said:


> For those who may not have seen. The special holiday 8W is still available and I find it quite the beauty still.


What’s the IEM that you have connected to the cable?


----------



## Auricon

Deferenz said:


> What’s the IEM that you have connected to the cable?



Zooming in, reads THIEAUDIO and looks like Monarch Mk2


----------



## corgifall

Deferenz said:


> What’s the IEM that you have connected to the cable?


THIEAUDIO Monarch MKII


----------



## Deferenz

I’ve been spending some time with the Cadmus 8 Wire and VE Phonix. This was a favourite pairing of mine.

Straight away I can hear a rich and full sound. There’s lots of air around instruments and vocals and I’m getting a 3D type feel to the music. Vocals seem more forward than with the 4W but not in any way harsh or aggressive. The treble still extends here, but unlike with the 4W I personally find it to be more controlled which fits well with my own preferences. This pairing really brings out the beauty of the mids; an area that the Phonix is well known for. Separation, layering and detail are very clear. Definitely a full warm feel to everything though, and as I said about the Trio pairing, you get the feeling that this 8W is the more mature and refined version of its younger 4W sibling. Even for a BA I feel the bass hits quite hard and sub bass feels full with movement that you can feel.  This was the same with the 4W though and so I’m glad the bass has stayed the same on both. This pairing is so musical I can listen to it for hours and it’s engaging with a full and gorgeous sound.

I must admit, I do prefer the 8W to the 4W. I think this is because it better fits with my preferences which is where I can have a smoother, warmer and fuller sound. 4W is still a great cable, but I feel that the 8W takes it to the next level.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

saldsald said:


> Yea I think you are right it's not accurate to just messure the thickness. How's the ergonomics of your 18.8 AWG cable? That for IEMs?


This is not a very light cable. I don't remember how much it weighed, but it's heavier than a regular cable. This is not bad in itself, it just takes some getting used to. Generally, thick cables are not very flexible, but this one is flexible and comfortable for its thickness. That is, I met cables that were thinner, but less flexible.

For example, it is more flexible than Dunu Hulk, Toxic Hydra, ALO SCX22, etc. However, it is not as soft a cable as there are thick cables from AliExpress, etc.


----------



## saldsald (Dec 28, 2022)

saldsald said:


> I don't know but this is literally very hard core I guess:


Here is my little impression of the Code 23, after my recovery from the virus:

I find the Code 23 to be a very interesting cable. It's not super bassy but has a very good bass response. It sounds to me there is more bass than sub-bass and the overall result is it has more height than width in stage. The height is further enhanced by the upper-mid focused sound and you can hear a holographic effect on some tracks. The dynamic is also excellent just like the Ares S 8W which is also a pure copper cable. The upper-mid spectrum has a thicker than usual sound for a copper cable and you can hear the extra expansiveness as if there is an extra layer of sound on top of the original signal. In between the extra layer and the original signal there is a layer of air so the overall sound is more 3D. Due to the extra fullness and air the upper-mid/treble is smooth and relaxed but with all the sparkles and I would call it a wet sound overall. The density of the sound is similar to the Ares S 8W but the 8W has a slightly more punchy bass while the Code 23 is slightly faster and has a more solid bass floor.

It is not one might expect from a pure copper cable I believe. In fact I thought it was a silver plated copper cable due to that upper-mid focus.

For such a thick cable I expect the burn-in time to be very long and I will continue to burn it in to hear the change.


----------



## corgifall

Such a smooth combo on my all time favorite IEM the Clairvoyance!


----------



## Ace Bee

*My impressions on Prototype-23: A Herald of Freedom*

Got my hands on the Prototype-23 today, and found out I had near my reach the IMR Dark Matter, an unashamedly basshead iem with quite decent mids and above average treble, with brilliant imaging. I thought, well, why not try this with the Prototype-23? Let’s see what effect it has on the basshead DM!

Boy oh boy, was my mind blown! I surely was not expecting the incredible refinement it brought across the complete spectrum. It was a holistic improvement of everything of the sound, and suffice to say I was more than just awed by it.

Let me put it more objectively. Going from a rather cheap pure silver cable to the Prototype-23, I noticed the following changes:

The sound becomes more dynamic, and macro dynamics as well as microdynamics both improves noticeably.
Bass was already quite voluminous on DM; however, with the Prototype-23 on, it now slams harder, and felt more tight. The subbass rumbles become a bit more textured - it got easier to notice.
Midrange, similarly, becomes a bit more vivid and dynamic, without getting into my face.  The textures in the notes become more prominent; on the other hand, the rough edges of the notes get slightly more refined. Midrange notes now feel a bit more realistic and three-dimensional.
Treble opens up very nicely. This was not something I would normally expect from pure copper cable, but I have learned not to hold any pre-conceived notion regarding a good quality cable anymore. The treble portion does not become more forward or more energetic, rather it becomes more clear and easier to notice with more prominent textures and more robust notes.
The whole sound feels more layered now, with distinct differences between them.
The stage expands perceptibly in both height and depth, providing a very holographic feel.
Separation improves, and air between notes also improves. The whole presentation becomes a bit more open.
To summarise, the whole sound feels more alive. Prototype-23 really breathes new life into it, and everything just becomes more dynamic, vivid, full of life, open...in short - Free. *Yeah, the Prototype-23 truly does free the sound to some extent from its existing constraints. *




Tomorrow I will test it with my crown jewel: *FAudio Dark Sky! *Stay tuned!


----------



## Mangodango369

Ace Bee said:


> *My impressions on Prototype-23: A Herald of Freedom*
> 
> Got my hands on the Prototype-23 today, and found out I had near my reach the IMR Dark Matter, an unashamedly basshead iem with quite decent mids and above average treble, with brilliant imaging. I thought, well, why not try this with the Prototype-23? Let’s see what effect it has on the basshead DM!
> 
> ...



Woah this cable really look damn badass yo. I guess the million dollar question is how it compares to the ares 8 wire version. Heard too many good things about that one


----------



## DaveStarWalker

So this is a pure copper cable ?


----------



## Ace Bee

*Code-23 with FAudio Dark Sky: A Match made in Heaven*

...let me catch my breath, please...

How in the seventh heaven is it even possible?

Wait, no...I'm going off-track. "Earth to Ace Bee, report back please."

Yeah, so where was I? Right, Dark Sky paired with Code-23. Well, I had my Dark Sky paired with the famed Effect Audio Cadmus, which I loved very dearly and used to consider the pairing quite optimum and wonderful. Well, until this morning. Until I paired the Dark Sky with the thicc Code-23...and my world was turned upside down.

Because I never would have imagined that I would feel the sound of Dark Sky + Cadmus *Flat *compared to another cable. My mind went numb with the realisation that it is even remotely possible, as until then Cadmus used to be the best cable I had or experienced. I went multiple times back and forth between Cadmus and Code-23 to confirm my suspicion...and in the end, I had to accept the truth.

Well, now that I have taken care of my emotions, let's focus on my impressions from a more objective point of view:

True to before, and probably because the Dark Sky is a superior transducer compared to Dark Matter, the improvements were significantly more prominent in the complete spectrum of the sound. Following the trait of its making the sound more Free, more Open and airy, the sound of Dark Sky soared to an unprecedented height.
The layering is now improved noticeably, with more space between notes.
Soundstage got enhanced in height, and quite notably in depth. 
Imaging is improved manyfold, with distinct positioning ina very three dimensional headspace
The above three phenomena, coupled together, made the whole presentation bigger, more holographic, more enveloping, and yet expansive. The sound did not feel like a wall anymore, rather it expanded all around me in every direction, enveloping me in an ethereal world of music - the experience was exhilarating!
Each note, be it Bass, Mid, or Treble, felt more realistic, more three dimensionally defined, more refined....more complete.
Bass slams are now tightened and gives off an impression of being more punchy and dynamic, while textures in the rumbles are now more prominent.
Midrange is a bit more airy, and much more layered, with very distinct imaging. Transparency is improved noticeably.
Treble feels less splashy, sounds much more clean and clear. Slightly moved back in the headspace, but the presence is still very much pronounced. As a whole, Treble now feels more matured, with more focus on sounding realistic rather than exerting as much energy as possible.
Finally, it took the sound of Dark Sky, made it evolve into something so very thrilling that it took me quite a lot of time to wrap my head around it - to properly understand exactly what was happening, and if what I was feeling was right or just an illusion. *Euphoric - that is how the Effect Audio Code-23 made the FAudio Dark Sky sound!*




I have to say, even though I was a believer of cable, I was somewhat sceptical of cables that cost more than $200. I mean, just how much of an improvement a $500 cable can do over a $200 cable?! Is the difference in performance justifiable by the leap in the price? I highly doubted that, hence never paid any thought to venture into cables beyond that threshold, and was not even interested to try any out.

But Code-23 changed that. Code-23 upended my false assumption completely. It is a force to reckon with, a force that empowers the iem and elevates it to new heights. I never thought it would come to be, but it has now, and now I do believe that higher-priced cables actually do make a considerable difference. Yeah, it may not as much as a difference between a $400 iem and a $1000 iem...but it adds that last bit of magical touch to the sound that brings it closer to perfection - which, just another iem, or multiple iems, cannot provide. I am enlightened now, in a way, and I am profoundly thankful to @EffectAudio and @JordonEA for providing me the opportunity to be so.


----------



## PeacockObscura

Ace Bee said:


> *My impressions on Prototype-23: A Herald of Freedom*
> 
> Got my hands on the Prototype-23 today, and found out I had near my reach the IMR Dark Matter, an unashamedly basshead iem with quite decent mids and above average treble, with brilliant imaging. I thought, well, why not try this with the Prototype-23? Let’s see what effect it has on the basshead DM!
> 
> ...


I feel sad I won't get to try it out, out of my price range by a considerable margin, but pleased you have.


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> Here is my little impression of the Code 23, after my recovery from the virus:
> 
> I find the Code 23 to be a very interesting cable. It's not super bassy but has a very good bass response. It sounds to me there is more bass than sub-bass and the overall result is it has more height than width in stage. The height is further enhanced by the upper-mid focused sound and you can hear a holographic effect on some tracks. The dynamic is also excellent just like the Ares S 8W which is also a pure copper cable. The upper-mid spectrum has a thicker than usual sound for a copper cable and you can hear the extra expansiveness as if there is an extra layer of sound on top of the original signal. In between the extra layer and the original signal there is a layer of air so the overall sound is more 3D. Due to the extra fullness and air the upper-mid/treble is smooth and relaxed but with all the sparkles and I would call it a wet sound overall. The density of the sound is similar to the Ares S 8W but the 8W has a slightly more punchy bass while the Code 23 is slightly faster and has a more solid bass floor.
> 
> ...


After listening to some more tracks I feel I have a better understanding of the sound of the Code 23. The bass is especially pronunced on bassy tracks, more than the Ares S 8W in comparison. The bass is presented differently as I mentioned above. It's fast and clean with a very solid envelope like the sound of a good quality BA that hits really hard mixed with the bass of a DD. Despite the strong bass, the upper-mids are still the focus here so vocal and the like are still the star of the show. These is more decay in the upper range of the spectrum so the sense of height is great. There is more layering due to the layers of sound I mentioned and the sound from intrusments like the triangle and bells is especially holographic which reminds me of the sound of the Ares S (not 8W).


----------



## CrocodileDundee (Dec 31, 2022)

Passing just to reconfirm my impressions after a few months.

Ares S and Cadmus never left my 12t and LX since I first listened to them. I love these cables. 

Happy New Year you all!


----------



## Kerouac

Shawnb said:


> So Code23 is a copper cable? No silver or anything else?





DaveStarWalker said:


> So this is a pure copper cable ?



Yeah guys, it's a *copper 'only'* cable... but wait, there's more:

It's also (without a doubt) the *best sounding* copper (SPC included) cable that I've come across during my now almost 10 yrs HF audio adventure!

It brings better resolution and clarity without any mudiness or distortion to my (C)IEMs. Beware, with clarity I don't mean brightness. So, for the extreme trebleheads among you, a silver cable might probably still be the better choice. But those silver cables won't bring you the fullness of sound and the lows that the CODE 23 will bring you.

Now, I have to admit that I'm a sucker for deep sub-lows and a holographic soundstage. Well, this cable brings you both in spades. And on top of that some top notch imaging and instrument separation.

So far there have only been a few cables that have really impressed me over the past years. For instance: the PW 1960s on my Zeus XR, EA Horus & Leo II (loaner) on my Phantom and the R4 & R5 12(!)wire SilverFy cables, when I had them on a loan. But imho those 2 last cables where only useable (way thicker and heavier than the CODE 23 here) while sitting down.

And now there's this CODE 23 to join that small selective club of cables that made me go...



...while listening 

Now, let's wait for the official launch and in the meantime...




...happy new year in advance to ya'all!


----------



## Deferenz

With the new Code 23 I’m getting quite a 3D feel to the sound and some superb layering to the music. It has a very full sound and to my ears it can feel like I’m in a room with big speakers. Lots of detail coming through with a good deal of separation between instruments. I’m still trying this cable out and so I’m looking forward to more listening.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 31, 2022)

Whats impressive about what code 23 does is its added height of sound it produces for IEMs. I am astounded by this ability. Its literally like opening up the headstage for IEMs. The added height element is something different from any of my IEM cables. I have always been sold on UPOCC copper cables as being the best of the best for copper cores but the way Code 23 was weaved together clearly has an affect for is sound presentation.




And believe it or not. The Code 23 is not the chonkiest cable in my sound chain. Love me some chonky cables.

Happy new years to everyone visiting this thread. New years resolution, MOAR Chonky cables please!


----------



## marcus2704

Has anyone experience of the bespoke Effect Audio Horus + Cleopatra cable?   I would like to purchase an EA cable that suits the EE EVO, but information on this is scarce.


----------



## emdeevee

Had anyone received their Christmas cables yet?


----------



## ThanatosVI

emdeevee said:


> Had anyone received their Christmas cables yet?


What are christmas cables?


----------



## emdeevee

ThanatosVI said:


> What are christmas cables?


They were 8w ares or cadmus sold as special Christmas Secret Santa sale.


----------



## shwnwllms (Dec 31, 2022)

Received my Eros S a couple of days ago. Beautiful cable, pairs nicely with my Audeze Euclid and a significant upgrade over the stock cable.


----------



## JordonEA

New year greetings everyone!

What's better than celebrating 2023 with a surprise launch from us - CODE 23. 😎 

Check out our flagship copper's announcement article here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/eff...3-drop-code-23-a-new-copper-era-rises.966342/

Happy 2023 guys! 🎉🕺

- Jordon


----------



## Shawnb

JordonEA said:


> New year greetings everyone!
> 
> What's better than celebrating 2023 with a surprise launch from us - CODE 23. 😎
> 
> ...



I'm shocked at the price. I'm used to seeing "flagship" cables well over $2k, even copper. To see this at $599 is just an amazing price.


----------



## marcus2704

Loving this price, I was not expecting it to be so reasonable!   I am after a cable for my Empire Ears EVO currently so this is very interesting.  I guess what stands out for me as a worry is the cable thickness as for me this will be used when out and about so it needs to be comfortable also.   Any feedback on this?


----------



## Ace Bee

JordonEA said:


> New year greetings everyone!
> 
> What's better than celebrating 2023 with a surprise launch from us - CODE 23. 😎
> 
> ...


What I am curious about is, does it come with a carrying case? Because for sure it ain't gonna fit in the regular carrying cases, and definitely not in the Signature series carrying pouch.


----------



## Shawnb

@JordonEA Can I bespoke the Code 23 with say the Code 51?


----------



## JordonEA

Ace Bee said:


> What I am curious about is, does it come with a carrying case? Because for sure it ain't gonna fit in the regular carrying cases, and definitely not in the Signature series carrying pouch.


Hey @Ace Bee yes it comes with a custom designed carrying case that would fit the cable and an IEM 😎



Shawnb said:


> @JordonEA Can I bespoke the Code 23 with say the Code 51?


That would not be possible due to the differences in sizes. The hardware wouldn't fit as well. 
The sound of that mix would indeed be interesting though! 🤓

- Jordon


----------



## Shecky504 (Jan 1, 2023)

@JordonEA Can you post any more pics of the cable to show the final look of the black vs. green?

Also, when are these expected to ship?


----------



## Gavin C4 (Jan 1, 2023)

The Code 23 is really a cool cable. One of its specialties is in the width, height, and ability to open up the entire stage. It would almost describe it as being able to transform a closed in-ear monitor into an open-back headphone. This is how unique this cable is. Furthermore, when opening up the stage, all the instrument location and the position of the vocals is very evenly distributed and natural.





ft. Hercules Audio Mega from our best friend Ben, really liked the pairing of Code 23 with Mega, pairing with hybrid in ears can get the best use of the solid core for unbeatable bass response.

Really can't wait to get this cable for Focal Utopia 2022 and see how it performs on actually open-back headphones.


----------



## CodenameBK201 (Jan 2, 2023)

@EffectAudio , @JordonEA , can you please provide pictures of the carrying case included with the code 23? Is the case different for the black and green versions?


----------



## Ufanco

Wow loving the thickness of the new code 23 cable. Have a couple of thicker gauge cables but nothing the thickness of this one. Personally I like less wires but of a thicker gauge.

At 16.5 AWG it should be a big decrease the resistance of the cable. I imagine that help with the sound quality and bass should make for a nice improvement of a thinner gauge.

Congratz to affect audio looks like another unique cable.  Looking forward to reading the reviews on this cable.

Also wishing everyone has a great new year!!


----------



## Dsnuts

I can understand why the Code 23 cable was co designed for headphones as well. I bet it works even better with larger drivers from headphone vs IEMs. Would love to test these out on my Amrion homes in balanced. I bet it would be perfect for it.


----------



## terry1109

Dsnuts said:


> I can understand why the Code 23 cable was co designed for headphones as well. I bet it works even better with larger drivers from headphone vs IEMs. Would love to test these out on my Amrion homes in balanced. I bet it would be perfect for it.


the cable looks more suitable for headphone imo


----------



## gadgetgod

I am getting the Code 23 to test, mostly today courtesy of @Ace Bee and @JordonEA. Until I get them, want to share these thick hand-crafted cables I currently use for Euclid and Mext!! The Olive and Red cable looks like a snake hehe.


----------



## royiko

Any Supermoon owner here? Which cable you guys recommend?


----------



## yaps66 (Jan 3, 2023)

royiko said:


> Any Supermoon owner here? Which cable you guys recommend?


Chiron is really good but that may be overkill! I have found the Venture Electronics Standard Di Copper cable pairs well too!


----------



## gadgetgod

The New Year is Happy as I got to try Effect Audio's latest Code 23 cable. This is a prototype that is going around with people who are interested to try it out. The cable is thicccccccccc, like big and eye-catching thick. For the size and build, it's not as stiff as one might imagine. Soundwise, it's pretty solid. I have currently tested it out with Unique Melody Mext, in my brief audition I find that the Code 23 enhances the sub-bass, instrument crispness, and stage presentation for the Mext. Sub-bass is refined, shows cleaner rumble, instruments sound crispier, they are better detailed as well(compared to the stock cable of the Mext), Stage width is not gained but it now has a better sense of spaciousness and air. This tends to bring out better separation and clarity for instruments as well.

Next, I will put it up with the Audeze Euclid later tonight.

One thing though, the Prototype cable is quite heavy and bulky. It's a little hard to manage it properly, at least for me.

Some Beautiful Pictures for you guys!!


----------



## CrocodileDundee

yaps66 said:


> Chiron is really good but that may overkill! I have found the Venture Electronics Standard Di Copper cable pairs well too!


Yap and his love for Chiron… 🤭

You and @JordonEA made me really intrigued by it on my SM as well… I’ll try to give it a listen as well.

Do you have the 8W or 4W?


----------



## chezzer

This guy has been making this same cable for two years
https://www.cosmic-cables.co.uk/product-page/new-moon-collection


----------



## yaps66

CrocodileDundee said:


> Yap and his love for Chiron… 🤭
> 
> You and @JordonEA made me really intrigued by it on my SM as well… I’ll try to give it a listen as well.
> 
> Do you have the 8W or 4W?


@SteveK27 loves it too! It is the 8W.


----------



## royiko

yaps66 said:


> Chiron is really good but that may be overkill! I have found the Venture Electronics Standard Di Copper cable pairs well too!


Chiron definately not the price point for me. 

Cool, Venture Electronics Standard Di Copper looks good price. Curious what's the improvement? I mainly want to see if I can get more natural timbre. Tuning wise, I am very happy with Supermoon.


----------



## yaps66

royiko said:


> Chiron definately not the price point for me.
> 
> Cool, Venture Electronics Standard Di Copper looks good price. Curious what's the improvement? I mainly want to see if I can get more natural timbre. Tuning wise, I am very happy with Supermoon.


I find that SM can be a little aggressive in the upper mids and treble and what the Standard Di cable does is to smoothen the rough edges and sweeten the sound.


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Jan 3, 2023)

It should be interesting to challenge this code 23 and the Penon Totem and Cema Tianwaitian. For instance.  

As I know, these two cables are 17 AWG coaxial structure (copper, gold, palladium, silver each but the ratios are different).


----------



## SteveK27 (Jan 3, 2023)

yaps66 said:


> @SteveK27 loves it too! It is the 8W.


I would have loved to hype Chiron if it wasn't such an expensive cable 😂

And one of the best part is having access to ConX which allows me to freely connect it to any iem of my choice without needing to worry about different connection types


----------



## Shawnb

JordonEA said:


> That would not be possible due to the differences in sizes. The hardware wouldn't fit as well.
> The sound of that mix would indeed be interesting though! 🤓
> 
> - Jordon



So you just need to make a 6.5 AWG Silver cable for me to bespoke!

So how does the Code 23 stack up against the original cable for the Trallii or say my bespoke Code 51/Chiron, or Ode to Laura and some of the other insanely prices copper cables?


----------



## CrocodileDundee

yaps66 said:


> @SteveK27 loves it too! It is the 8W.


That’s true! Forgot @SteveK27 as well. 

I want this challenge for the SM: Ares S, Code 23, Chiron. 😍


----------



## emdeevee

So glad I'm dragging ass this morning before heading back to the office following a 2 week break. Why? DHL brought me a Christmas present from Hong Kong! 

Behold the Christmas cable from EA, Ares 8w signature series, which came with a beautiful case for 4 cables. What a package from EA!  












So, wow, happy tuesday thanks to EA!!! 

Just grabbed for the closest IEM, MMR Balmung, and just Wow!!!! More depth, punch, air, my lord these IEMs rock!! 





Thank you, Effect Audio, nice package, happy customer!!!  Of course, right after I sent the order, I learn about Code23. Oy.


----------



## ThanatosVI

emdeevee said:


> So glad I'm dragging ass this morning before heading back to the office following a 2 week break. Why? DHL brought me a Christmas present from Hong Kong!
> 
> Behold the Christmas cable from EA, Ares 8w signature series, which came with a beautiful case for 4 cables. What a package from EA!
> 
> ...


Well they left space in the case for a Code23...


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> After listening to some more tracks I feel I have a better understanding of the sound of the Code 23. The bass is especially pronunced on bassy tracks, more than the Ares S 8W in comparison. The bass is presented differently as I mentioned above. It's fast and clean with a very solid envelope like the sound of a good quality BA that hits really hard mixed with the bass of a DD. Despite the strong bass, the upper-mids are still the focus here so vocal and the like are still the star of the show. These is more decay in the upper range of the spectrum so the sense of height is great. There is more layering due to the layers of sound I mentioned and the sound from intrusments like the triangle and bells is especially holographic which reminds me of the sound of the Ares S (not 8W).


After about 2 weeks of casual burn-in I think the Code 23 has finally fully opened-up. It's more balanced and the bass has a bit more rumble now. Overall it's just became even more expansive and clear!


----------



## gadgetgod

Man, I am impressed, super impressed with the amazing Effect Audio Code 23. Earlier I tried it with the UM Mext yesterday and then later yesterday night treated it with Audeze Euclid and I am literally blown away. I know not everyone believes in cable rolling, but man the Code 23 does wonders with the Euclid. It has got good bass quantity and got an improved sense of spacing as well. Instruments are crispier yet don't have any signs of sharpness. Feels like I have to save up and get this cable for myself, especially for the Euclids.

The only con be like, I need it to be a little manageable. It's big, thick, and heavy. but thank god it's not very stiff so easy to manage at home where I use the Euclids mostly. Would like to thank @Ace Bee and @JordonEA for this opportunity to test it.


----------



## Auricon

So much for keeping one of my 2023 New Year’s resolution.


----------



## Shawnb

Auricon said:


> So much for keeping one of my 2023 New Year’s resolution.




$80 for the Pentaconn seems a bit steep.


----------



## CodenameBK201

Shawnb said:


> $80 for the Pentaconn seems a bit steep.


Is the pentaconn a better option than the term x default?


----------



## ThanatosVI

Shawnb said:


> $80 for the Pentaconn seems a bit steep.


Not if it's an original Pentaconn (from the actual brand)


----------



## Shawnb

ThanatosVI said:


> Not if it's an original Pentaconn (from the actual brand)



I’m just used to the more expensive cables where it’s not an added cost.


----------



## Double C (Jan 5, 2023)

Went from not owning any aftermarket cables to 3 in just a few weeks. 🤦‍♂️ the 8W makes the og signatures look tiny.


----------



## holsen (Jan 5, 2023)

After all the holiday festivities, travel, & restarting work I finally got some more focus-time with the Code 23 prototype today.  Man, I love this cable although I've concluded it's a decidedly desktop or home use cable for me.  My initial impressions when I first got it and plugged into my MEXT was as I remember "Holy Cow - Wall of Sound" well I stick by that, I don't know what alchemy, wizardry, or engineering marvel they've put into this thing but I stand by initial impressions..  It's a chunky beast and for me at least it will used at home and mostly desktop in my office or living room.  Today I spent considerable time with this cable and my IMR RAH.  The RAH really is a remarkable IEM with a 15mm Beryllium DD + 10mm Planar + Piezo and Bob over at IMR really dialled this thing in.  In it's original form its a semi open back aluminum shell and it thumps with beautiful deep and analogue sub, mid and upper bass, crystal clear airy treble with those two ends perfectly connected by exquisite mids out of that planar.   I loved that IEM so much I bought a 2nd one to have re-shelled as CIEM.  I figured it would either be the best thing I've ever done or a complete train wreck to the tuning.  It worked out magnificently .... but .... the reshell caused what was an already a strong bass and increased the quantity I figure from the increased occlusion and the removal of the open vents.  All this to say I love the CIEM RAH and sold off the universal, but have been running it with a Pure Silver Cable to thin out the bass a little and have avoided copper with this unit.  So, I was curious about how the thick chunky Copper Code 23 would work with this IEM, believing it'll be too much.....  Nope, not the case at all.  This cable has been perfect with everything I've tried it with..... Xelento 2, MEXT, ie800 perfect in sound anyway, its just way to stiff to use with shallow fitting Xelento and 800. 
But now, why I described the RAH.  I was concerned that this beast of a cable would bring way to much of the bass and I'd have to stick with silver.  Very much to my surprise - its a great pairing.
I have to stay with description "Wall of Sound" - The bass is fatter, wider yet more detailed and textured.  The planar is singing and all the resolution afforded by the piezo it floating off in the corners or in the center stages as it was recorded.  I think the easiest way to describe what I'm hearing is that it's taking everything I love about the IEMS ive used it with and just giving me more - it's dialing everything up in a positive way with no bloating, overdoing or over whelming anything.  It really is amazing.  I've still got one IEM with bone conduction but have rotated through a few of them and what it's done for this RAH has been to enhance everything to the point that I'm getting that visceral effect that BC offers even though it's not there.  This is copper done right and I'll be picking up at least one of them but curious as to how the final production unit turns out in terms of stiffness.  I believe it with be sheathed in a softer cover but as for the wire and construction, Code 23 is amazing.   Thank you @JordonEA for allowing me to sample this protoype.   I've got a new single DD from IMR showing up the end of the month and look forward to pairing it up with this beast!


----------



## Deferenz (Friday at 5:55 AM)

I’ve just started to listen to the Traillii with the Code23. I’m impressed by a few things here. The Traillii has a wide soundstage but somehow Code 23 seems to stretch it a bit further. I would also say there is a bit of increase in height too. The things I said in my short impressions still stand. There is a 3D or holographic feel to the sound and details seem magnified. It doesn’t change anything that the Traillii can do, but it’s as if the whole experience is dialled up a notch. It is a big sound, it’s full and meaty and has provides a black background.  I wouldn’t call it a warm cable, even though it’s copper, but it’s not bright or harsh either. It takes the sound of your IEM and source and sort of dials it up a bit and throws it back at you. I mean that in a good way. I think I would say it demands a bit of your attention when listening, at least with this pairing that is, This may change though with different IEMs depending on whether they are warm, neutral or bright. One thing that stands out to me is the bass. I feel that this cable gives you a bit more here. Compared to stock I think there is more punch to the bass and and a deeper thud to things like drums and bass strings. I also think sub bass goes a bit deeper.  Code23 is different to any other cable I have heard. It seems to want to tackle every aspect of the sound and give it back to you bigger, bolder and fuller. It’s kind of an exciting cable and one that doesn’t really seem to fit into any other category that I’m personally aware of. if you are able to get a demo then do so and see what you think.




Edit to add photo


----------



## starinuniverse74

How did  you  feel about clarity of it? 
And  does the  green look like water hose?
Thank  you  for  the impression of it 
I am  interested


----------



## Ruslanimus

Hello,I am the owner of Dunu Hulk Pro cable+Softears RSV.
But I want to upgrade at reasonable price.Which of these cables would be a better choice in your opinion?:Eros S/Code 23/Eletech Socrates


----------



## Ruslanimus

I wonder how it competes with Liquid links Venom


----------



## Ufanco (Saturday at 3:14 PM)

starinuniverse74 said:


> How did  you  feel about clarity of it?
> And  does the  green look like water hose?
> Thank  you  for  the impression of it
> I am  interested


Reminds me of my dogs tie out cable.


----------



## starinuniverse74

Thank you for the picture. It's crystal clear of the look


----------



## Auricon

Looks like there's "administrative" movement on my Code 23 pre-order with February ETA.


----------



## Ufanco

Can anyone offer a comparison between the Cleopatra 2 and the code 23?


----------



## Gavin C4 (Tuesday at 9:42 PM)

Dont be overwhelmed by the glory of Code 23. We also have Elysian x Effect Audio Gaea in the house to start the great morning with a cup of coffee.


----------



## starinuniverse74

It looks so musically enjoyable.
Gaea looks great too


----------



## gadgetgod

Hello friends,

I just posted my video review for the all-new Effect Audio Code 23, I personally loved this cable actually with the Audeze Euclids. In short impressions, I would say that the Code 23 greatly enhances the dynamics, such as air and clarity for given IEMs. I have tested it mainly with Euclid and UM Mext. But with its thick wires, it might not be suitable for everyone.

Do check out my review here:-


P.S: Sorry for my bad English, I try to convey my message but am not very fluent in it. I guess I am slowly getting a hang of audio and it's much improved than before, do let me know if you also think so.


----------



## marcus2704

For anyone interested the *Code 51* cable I bought last week from another Head-Fier is *UP FOR SALE* as I dont feel its the best pairing with my EVO which for me suits copper better.


----------



## SteveK27

A rare opportunity for me to have two Chiron side-by-side together, before one gets sent over to a friend 😊

I hope to see more Chiron users here because I think it's an excellent cable that everybody should try at least once.


----------



## Auricon (Yesterday at 9:34 PM)

SteveK27 said:


> A rare opportunity for me to have two Chiron side-by-side together, before one gets sent over to a friend 😊
> 
> I hope to see more Chiron users here because I think it's an excellent cable that everybody should try at least once.



I’ll send you my GoFundMeAChrion 🤭


----------



## theveterans

SteveK27 said:


> A rare opportunity for me to have two Chiron side-by-side together, before one gets sent over to a friend 😊
> 
> I hope to see more Chiron users here because I think it's an excellent cable that everybody should try at least once.



Love my Chiron as well


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

SteveK27 said:


> A rare opportunity for me to have two Chiron side-by-side together, before one gets sent over to a friend 😊
> 
> I hope to see more Chiron users here because I think it's an excellent cable that everybody should try at least once.


I don't know what the cable is like, but I already like the case)


----------



## Andorn

I really enjoyed the Chiron with the Traillii and the Odin. Really a great cable!


----------



## krzysztof4101997

I'd like to remove the scratch on the Cleopatra box with something. Do you know if this box is chrome plated or is it stainless steel?. I am wondering what to use.


----------



## Shawnb

Andorn said:


> I really enjoyed the Chiron with the Traillii and the Odin. Really a great cable!



It's really a great combo when bepsoke with the Code 51. Am loving it with the Trailli


----------



## Deferenz

SteveK27 said:


> A rare opportunity for me to have two Chiron side-by-side together, before one gets sent over to a friend 😊
> 
> I hope to see more Chiron users here because I think it's an excellent cable that everybody should try at least once.


I listened to the Chiron when I was at Canjam London. I tried it with Trio and Legend X and I thought it was really good.


----------

